# Odd leather smell



## Bond7Girl

Is Togo leather supposed to strongly smell like the mix of rubber and grass? I received an Ulysse in togo bleu jean from h.com and the smell is so unpleasant. I left it in a closed bedroom for half a day and on my return, the odour was overpowering. Does this eventually go away? 

My experience with Hermes leather so far has been only with tadelakt and it most definitely does not make me want to choke.


----------



## ladybaby78

I don't think H items ever have strong smells of any kind. I think you should return it.


----------



## honhon

My new togo would exhale its odour in my closed closet for example, but the smell would only remind me of exquisite H boutique and I love it.  However your case could be exceptional since its animal hide we are talking about after all.


----------



## Halothane

My bi color special order in my avatar smells very odd to me and reminds me of the glue smell


----------



## Bond7Girl

I have been wondering if it could be this particular dye. Usually, I am not terribly fussy when it comes to odors, but the smell is too much for me. Husband says it reminds him of Tire Barn.

Thank you all, I will return it with regret. Bleu jean is a beautiful blue.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Halothane said:


> My bi color special order in my avatar smells very odd to me and reminds me of the glue smell



This reminds me of a TPM Gold Garden Party I got last year. The smell was not leather but an unpleasant smell from the dye. It was so strong that it smell almost like plastic, as if I got a fake bag.  Luckily, I got it from the H store but the smell lasts for weeks. Usually I would keep the bag in the box to keep the pleasant leather smell but with that GP, I had to air it out as often as I can.  It was definitely weird.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Hmmm, I think this is odd. I have Ulysse in togo in a couple colours and they just smell like leather, and very lightly at that.


----------



## ssv003

I just received a Ulysse mm from H.com in malachite Togo and it does smell a little. To me, it smells a little like skunk. It's not completely overpowering but it does smell nonetheless. I hope the smell will go away with time, because I love the color too much to return it.


----------



## purselover888

A friend described this smell to me on her new birkin....like plastic or something?  I don't know, I don't have an item like this...


----------



## Nico_79

My etain Kelly emits a strong skunk smell too sometimes. I think I will ask my SA about this as it's quite embarrassing to carry around.  I'm so happy there was a thread on this,  I thought I was nuts.


----------



## Bond7Girl

ssv003 said:


> I just received a Ulysse mm from H.com in malachite Togo and it does smell a little. To me, it smells a little like skunk. It's not completely overpowering but it does smell nonetheless. I hope the smell will go away with time, because I love the color too much to return it.


Yes, skunk is a better way to describe it. Mine smells so strong, I can't live with it.

Still, I'm laughing at the idea of a skunk wandering around the Hermes warehouse!


----------



## Bond7Girl

Nico_79 said:


> I'm so happy there was a thread on this,  I thought I was nuts.




I know what you mean, I hesitated to post this because I have never seen this come up on tpf.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Nico_79 said:


> My etain Kelly emits a strong skunk smell too sometimes. I think I will ask my SA about this as it's quite embarrassing to carry around.  I'm so happy there was a thread on this,  I thought I was nuts.



Nico!!!! My Soufre Birkin has the same smell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I posted in Docrides thread about 2 months ago to see what she thought bc I'm so sad about this problem. It only smells when it gets hot... like if it is sitting in my car, on the seat in the sun... or on a hot day... or in a really heated room. I bought the bag Last March so it was cold. I never discovered the smell until this summer =(  Nothing I have done has helped to rid the smell. I have decided I will live with it as I can't bare to think of what H would say to me if I brought the bag in. Please tell me what your SA says about this. Maybe then I will have the courage to speak up too.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ssv003 said:


> I just received a Ulysse mm from H.com in malachite Togo and it does smell a little. To me, it smells a little like skunk. It's not completely overpowering but it does smell nonetheless. I hope the smell will go away with time, because I love the color too much to return it.



My birkin has this smell and it has been "aired out" since this past March when I bought her. STILL SAME SMELL =(


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Bond7Girl said:


> Yes, skunk is a better way to describe it. Mine smells so strong, I can't live with it.
> 
> Still, I'm laughing at the idea of a skunk wandering around the Hermes warehouse!



Imagine having that smell in a BIRKIN =(


----------



## glamourbag

Israeli_Flava said:


> Imagine having that smell in a BIRKIN =(




I'm out at the moment but I must PM you later


----------



## Bond7Girl

Israeli_Flava said:


> My birkin has this smell and it has been "aired out" since this past March when I bought her. STILL SAME SMELL =(


So this will explain why it was not nearly as offensive out of the box! I left the Ulysse next to a sunlit window, and this must have caused the smell to be more pronounced.

I simply can't imagine the entire bag with this issue, let alone such a grand acquisition as a Birkin.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

glamourbag said:


> I'm out at the moment but I must PM you later



Please do when you have some time dear.


----------



## Nico_79

Israeli_Flava said:


> Nico!!!! My Soufre Birkin has the same smell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I posted in Docrides thread about 2 months ago to see what she thought bc I'm so sad about this problem. It only smells when it gets hot... like if it is sitting in my car, on the seat in the sun... or on a hot day... or in a really heated room. I bought the bag Last March so it was cold. I never discovered the smell until this summer =(  Nothing I have done has helped to rid the smell. I have decided I will live with it as I can't bare to think of what H would say to me if I brought the bag in. Please tell me what your SA says about this. Maybe then I will have the courage to speak up too.



Oh no! I will definitely ask my SA. I hope there is something that can be done, it sounds like heat is the cause. I have only noticed this when it becomes quite warm, otherwise in cool temperature there is no smell. I wonder if it's to do with the glue or dye they used? I have left mine out too, but it does not seem to help. I will let you know as soon as I hear an answer dear. Here's hoping it's an easy solution to our worries.


----------



## honhon

If it smells like a skunk, its the specific hide H got from specific farm??  Two weeks ago, my DH has heard from one of the SA in Paris that they are expanding the atelier, or number of, and they will be able to produce more of the popular items.  He was also told that only one person is in charge of importing the leather into the ateliers ( I really don't know if its true, thats what this SA told my DH ) like in terms of quality control. If this is true, maybe H is expanding too quickly??


----------



## ssv003

Israeli_Flava said:


> My birkin has this smell and it has been "aired out" since this past March when I bought her. STILL SAME SMELL =(




Oh no  that's not good news. I guess we'll see what happens with mine. Here's hoping but I'm not expecting any changes after reading this thread.


----------



## purplepoodles

Can't comment on the skunk smell but my last two bags bought in Hermes stores have an overpowering smell of perfume. 

The first an etoupe Pico bought in Europe 3 1/2 years ago still has a strong smell and it's been airing in the sunroom since I brought it home. The other a Double Sens bought early this summer is airing in the sunroom alongside. 

I thought they had accidentally picking up a spray of perfume in the stores.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Well, I went to my boutique today to finally deal with this odor issue once and for all. I really think my SA and SM think I'm crazy. The problem is that it is cold in DC right now and the smell is not obvious in the cold. It is extremely offensive in the heat. Why did I wait so long to take it in? Well, I purchased the bag in April.... and it wasn't hot then. It wasn't hot until July actually. I think I first noticed the smell in July/August? I thought "WTF is that smell...did I do something... did I set the bag in something stinky?" I was actually wiping the bag down with a damp cloth, inside and out... never stopped wearing it bc I felt like it needed to be "aired out" as much as possible. I was just praying the smell would go away, eventually. I knew if I took the bag to the boutique, they would send it away and I just couldn't deal with that at the time. But enough is enough. My SM did admit that there have been known issues with the smell in "other leathers" but not in Epsom (which is what my bag is). He did not specify which leathers but my immediate thought is that all of the bags I know of that have this issue (2 others), they are lined in Chevre. I'm not sure why he would say that since I HAVE NOTHING TO GAIN by making this complaint. I'm confused.

Sooooo, the bag is off to Paris. My SA wrote "Skunk Smell" in the description of the issue. I hope Paris takes this seriously bc the last thing I want is them to not smell anything and just send it back to me after months of separation. Does anyone have any experience with sending bags back to Paris? Does the SM send a more thorough description or call them? 

It's no secret that I'm madly in love with my little Jewel. I hope this can be fixed.  I get the impression that this is going to be a long saga for me.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

honhon said:


> If it smells like a skunk, its the specific hide H got from specific farm??  Two weeks ago, my DH has heard from one of the SA in Paris that they are expanding the atelier, or number of, and they will be able to produce more of the popular items.  He was also told that only one person is in charge of importing the leather into the ateliers ( I really don't know if its true, thats what this SA told my DH ) like in terms of quality control. If this is true, maybe H is expanding too quickly??



I have no idea about any of this. All I know is the smell is obnoxious when the weather is warm and could suffocate someone if there are no windows to roll down!!!! What in the world could cause that sort of smell in a hide... the tannery chemicals???? I'm not sure about leather processing, just love wearing it


----------



## cherrycookies

Israeli_Flava said:


> Well, I went to my boutique today to finally deal with this odor issue once and for all. I really think my SA and SM think I'm crazy. The problem is that it is cold in DC right now and the smell is not obvious in the cold. It is extremely offensive in the heat. Why did I wait so long to take it in? Well, I purchased the bag in April.... and it wasn't hot then. It wasn't hot until July actually. I think I first noticed the smell in July/August? I thought "WTF is that smell...did I do something... did I set the bag in something stinky?" I was actually wiping the bag down with a damp cloth, inside and out... never stopped wearing it bc I felt like it needed to be "aired out" as much as possible. I was just praying the smell would go away, eventually. I knew if I took the bag to the boutique, they would send it away and I just couldn't deal with that at the time. But enough is enough. My SM did admit that there have been known issues with the smell in "other leathers" but not in Epsom (which is what my bag is). He did not specify which leathers but my immediate thought is that all of the bags I know of that have this issue (2 others), they are lined in Chevre. I'm not sure why he would say that since I HAVE NOTHING TO GAIN by making this complaint. I'm confused.
> 
> Sooooo, the bag is off to Paris. My SA wrote "Skunk Smell" in the description of the issue. I hope Paris takes this seriously bc the last thing I want is them to not smell anything and just send it back to me after months of separation. Does anyone have any experience with sending bags back to Paris? Does the SM send a more thorough description or call them?
> 
> It's no secret that I'm madly in love with my little Jewel. I hope this can be fixed.  I get the impression that this is going to be a long saga for me.


Hi! Sorry to hear about your ordeal! Must be very frustrating to deal with this ESP when it's such an expensive H bag! I was wondering if you have an acute sense of smell & do you display your bags or store them in dustbags when not in used?

I just bought 2 Ks - one in Togo black, the other red Epsom sellier. Both were bought in Hawaii, Honolulu, where it's very hot & sunny! Was there for 2 weeks including Maui. But I don't remember smelling anything & I have hand carried the 2 Ks ( in their dustbags) in my longchamp bag.  After reading this thread, I literally ran to my bags to sniff at them lol. There is a leather smell on both but I can only smell it if I put my nose on the bags, if I moved only a couple of inches away, I can't smell anything. My bags have been kept in their dustbags in an enclosed bedroom though. 

I can understand how you feel cos I once bought a vintage Chanel flap & it stinks so badly, I don't even want to touch it & returned it back to the seller on the same day. Was it really that bad? Can't imagine H having such poor quality control & still selling bags that smells?!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

cherrycookies said:


> Hi! Sorry to hear about your ordeal! Must be very frustrating to deal with this ESP when it's such an expensive H bag! I was wondering if you have an acute sense of smell & do you display your bags or store them in dustbags when not in used?
> 
> I just bought 2 Ks - one in Togo black, the other red Epsom sellier. Both were bought in Hawaii, Honolulu, where it's very hot & sunny! Was there for 2 weeks including Maui. But I don't remember smelling anything & I have hand carried the 2 Ks ( in their dustbags) in my longchamp bag.  After reading this thread, I literally ran to my bags to sniff at them lol. There is a leather smell on both but I can only smell it if I put my nose on the bags, if I moved only a couple of inches away, I can't smell anything. My bags have been kept in their dustbags in an enclosed bedroom though.
> 
> I can understand how you feel cos I once bought a vintage Chanel flap & it stinks so badly, I don't even want to touch it & returned it back to the seller on the same day. Was it really that bad? Can't imagine H having such poor quality control & still selling bags that smells?!



You'd know if you had this issue by now carrying the bags in a warm climate. It requires no sniffing up close! This summer, it smelled so bad I was sooooo embarrassed to carry the bag in the mall. It reeked. If I put my bag on the front seat of my SUV, in the sun, I would literally have to roll the windows down after a few minutes... the bag would reek that badly! Now that I am writing all these posts about it, I have NO IDEA why I waited so long to deal with this. I'm such a fool.


----------



## cherrycookies

Israeli_Flava said:


> You'd know if you had this issue by now carrying the bags in a warm climate. It requires no sniffing up close! This summer, it smelled so bad I was sooooo embarrassed to carry the bag in the mall. It reeked. If I put my bag on the front seat of my SUV, in the sun, I would literally have to roll the windows down after a few minutes... the bag would reek that badly! Now that I am writing all these posts about it, I have NO IDEA why I waited so long to deal with this. I'm such a fool.


Goodness! That's terrible! I really hope the H craftsmen can do something for you. It's totally unacceptable imo to have a H bag that stinks.


----------



## Nico_79

So my etain Kelly is making a trip to Paris. The skunk smell is not unknown issue so I urge anyone to bring their items in if there is a smell.


----------



## luckylove

Nico_79 said:


> So my etain Kelly is making a trip to Paris. The skunk smell is not unknown issue so I urge anyone to bring their items in if there is a smell.



I hope they can remedy the situation and get your gorgeous kelly back to you quickly!  If H is aware of the issue, do they know the cause of the offensive odor??


----------



## Nico_79

luckylove said:


> I hope they can remedy the situation and get your gorgeous kelly back to you quickly!  If H is aware of the issue, do they know the cause of the offensive odor??



Thanks dear. I hope they will replace her since the smell is coming from the leather itself. My SA said it could be a bad batch of leather that was used during production of some bags. I am not sure what the temperature is when they do the quality control, but it's only noticeable during warm temperatures. I'm a little bummed, but I am happy they are going to do something about it.  Thank goodness my other bags do not have this smell!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Nico_79 said:


> Thanks dear. I hope they will replace her since the smell is coming from the leather itself. My SA said it could be a bad batch of leather that was used during production of some bags. I am not sure what the temperature is when they do the quality control, but it's only noticeable during warm temperatures. I'm a little bummed, but I am happy they are going to do something about it.  Thank goodness my other bags do not have this smell!



Thx for the update with your K babe!! Mine is off to Paris also. My SM does know of this issue as well but had never heard of the problem in Epsom. I felt like he doubted me so I called the boutique this morning to talk but he reassured me that Paris is aware of the issue and they "will do what needs to be done to make it right". 

I must admit, I have separation anxiety. I miss my Jewel so much already  This whole situation stinks... literally and figuratively!


----------



## Nico_79

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thx for the update with your K babe!! Mine is off to Paris also. My SM does know of this issue as well but had never heard of the problem in Epsom. I felt like he doubted me so I called the boutique this morning to talk but he reassured me that Paris is aware of the issue and they "will do what needs to be done to make it right".
> 
> I must admit, I have separation anxiety. I miss my Jewel so much already  This whole situation stinks... literally and figuratively!


Same here hunny, I asked my SA when she thinks I might get my K back, but because H has been closed for 3 weeks they are probably back logged. Let's cross our fingers that our babies get back to us in Spring 2014!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Nico_79 said:


> Same here hunny, I asked my SA when she thinks I might get my K back, but because H has been closed for 3 weeks they are probably back logged. Let's cross our fingers that our babies get back to us in Spring 2014!



From what I understand, our bags can't be fixed. The problem is in the leather so it's not like that are going to disassemble the bag and put new pieces....The bags will need to be replaced. I hate to be negative but it won't be qwik


----------



## Nico_79

Israeli_Flava said:


> From what I understand, our bags can't be fixed. The problem is in the leather so it's not like that are going to disassemble the bag and put new pieces....The bags will need to be replaced. I hate to be negative but it won't be qwik



That's disappointing, my SA seemed to think it'd be faster to get a replacement than a repair. I guess we will have to wait patiently.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Nico_79 said:


> That's disappointing, my SA seemed to think it'd be faster to get a replacement than a repair. I guess we will have to wait patiently.



Who really ever knows with H? Patience...yes... did I tell u... I have none. 
Only ray of sunshine in this situation is that it's bringing us closer, despite the many many miles  Thx for your encouragement and support.


----------



## BegforBag

Nico_79 said:


> My etain Kelly emits a strong skunk smell too sometimes. I think I will ask my SA about this as it's quite embarrassing to carry around.  I'm so happy there was a thread on this,  I thought I was nuts.









Israeli_Flava said:


> Well, I went to my boutique today to finally deal with this odor issue once and for all. I really think my SA and SM think I'm crazy. The problem is that it is cold in DC right now and the smell is not obvious in the cold. It is extremely offensive in the heat. Why did I wait so long to take it in? Well, I purchased the bag in April.... and it wasn't hot then. It wasn't hot until July actually. I think I first noticed the smell in July/August? I thought "WTF is that smell...did I do something... did I set the bag in something stinky?" I was actually wiping the bag down with a damp cloth, inside and out... never stopped wearing it bc I felt like it needed to be "aired out" as much as possible. I was just praying the smell would go away, eventually. I knew if I took the bag to the boutique, they would send it away and I just couldn't deal with that at the time. But enough is enough. My SM did admit that there have been known issues with the smell in "other leathers" but not in Epsom (which is what my bag is). He did not specify which leathers but my immediate thought is that all of the bags I know of that have this issue (2 others), they are lined in Chevre. I'm not sure why he would say that since I HAVE NOTHING TO GAIN by making this complaint. I'm confused.
> 
> Sooooo, the bag is off to Paris. My SA wrote "Skunk Smell" in the description of the issue. I hope Paris takes this seriously bc the last thing I want is them to not smell anything and just send it back to me after months of separation. Does anyone have any experience with sending bags back to Paris? Does the SM send a more thorough description or call them?
> 
> It's no secret that I'm madly in love with my little Jewel. I hope this can be fixed.  I get the impression that this is going to be a long saga for me.



Hi Nico, hi IF, OMG I have the exact same problem!! I just got an epsom k28 from my boutique a month ago. When i open up the box at home, the skunk smell came out quite strong. DH thought it was my breadth!!    But i didnt really suspect it was coming from the bag yet.

After that i kept it back into the box to wait for xmas coz it was suppose to be my xmas gift. So on xmas day, i used it for the very first time. We went to the city walking around for whole day & DH kept smelling the skunk smell following us around & in the car too. We were still debating what to do last night. Thanks to Chincac, she alerted me about this thread. 

The temperature now is cold, & i can still smell the skunk odor. I can't imagine how it would be in summer! And my kelly is an SO!! Aaahhh... heartbreaking.... 

DH is a nose, so we evaluated the bag, smelling patch by patch. And we discover that the chevre lining inside smells like regular leather. The skunk smell really comes from the epsom leather.

After reading both your posts, i have decided to also bring it into the store to report it to my SA & hopefully the SM would be understanding & will send my bag to Paris.... But i'm so sad coz its an SO & is my xmas gift from DH.... 

I hope both your bags will be replaced with new ones. Hoping mine would be too but since it is SO, i don't know what are they gonna replace with.... 
Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BegforBag said:


> Hi Nico, hi IF, OMG I have the exact same problem!! I just got an epsom k28 from my boutique a month ago. When i open up the box at home, the skunk smell came out quite strong. DH thought it was my breadth!!    But i didnt really suspect it was coming from the bag yet.
> 
> After that i kept it back into the box to wait for xmas coz it was suppose to be my xmas gift. So on xmas day, i used it for the very first time. We went to the city walking around for whole day & DH kept smelling the skunk smell following us around & in the car too. We were still debating what to do last night. Thanks to Chincac, she alerted me about this thread.
> 
> The temperature now is cold, & i can still smell the skunk odor. I can't imagine how it would be in summer! And my kelly is an SO!! Aaahhh... heartbreaking....
> 
> DH is a nose, so we evaluated the bag, smelling patch by patch. And we discover that the chevre lining inside smells like regular leather. The skunk smell really comes from the epsom leather.
> 
> After reading both your posts, i have decided to also bring it into the store to report it to my SA & hopefully the SM would be understanding & will send my bag to Paris.... But i'm so sad coz its an SO & is my xmas gift from DH....
> 
> I hope both your bags will be replaced with new ones. Hoping mine would be too but since it is SO, i don't know what are they gonna replace with....
> Keeping my fingers crossed.



OMG!!! Your SO!?????? This is so terrible!!! I'm so sorry!!! Yes.... that smell will follow you around and it's quite strong. I never smelled it in the cold, but in the summer I thought I would lose my mind!!!!!!!!!! Your bag must be REALLY bad to smell in the cold! I do suggest you bring it back right now and the boutique will definitely understand if they can smell it in the cold too!!!! Hermes knows this problem exists.  Nico and I sent our bags this week. Darling, they must make you a new SO. Period. xo


----------



## hopiko

So glad to see this thread.  I have a clemence lindy with the same problem....it is totally fine in the cold but in the heat, it has a strong skunk smell....I will bring it in this week.   Thanks for the empowerment, Ladies!!!


----------



## BegforBag

Israeli_Flava said:


> OMG!!! Your SO!?????? This is so terrible!!! I'm so sorry!!! Yes.... that smell will follow you around and it's quite strong. I never smelled it in the cold, but in the summer I thought I would lose my mind!!!!!!!!!! Your bag must be REALLY bad to smell in the cold! I do suggest you bring it back right now and the boutique will definitely understand if they can smell it in the cold too!!!! Hermes knows this problem exists.  Nico and I sent our bags this week. Darling, they must make you a new SO. Period. xo



Thank you for the support IF. I'm packing up my bag right away & going in tomorrow. I wish they would make me a new SO.... oh I can dream right?... LOL
....  xoxo


----------



## BegforBag

hopiko said:


> So glad to see this thread.  I have a clemence lindy with the same problem....it is totally fine in the cold but in the heat, it has a strong skunk smell....I will bring it in this week.   Thanks for the empowerment, Ladies!!!



Hopiko, you should definitely bring your bag in too. Hopefully with enough customers bringing their bags in for the same reason, it will be big enough an issue that H can't ignore & they will definitely have to do something good about it.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hopiko said:


> So glad to see this thread.  I have a clemence lindy with the same problem....it is totally fine in the cold but in the heat, it has a strong skunk smell....I will bring it in this week.   Thanks for the empowerment, Ladies!!!



I seriously can't believe this is happening to so many of us! It doesn't seem to matter what leather, what color or anything... Hermes needs to figure this skunk/rotten egg smell out PRONTO!!!!! Even slg's have this issue. I'm not happy that others have this issue but I am so happy for this forum so we all can empower each other. Hermes can be so intimidating... esp when there's an "issue"....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BegforBag said:


> Thank you for the support IF. I'm packing up my bag right away & going in tomorrow. I wish they would make me a new SO.... oh I can dream right?... LOL
> ....  xoxo



Darling, I don't think they have a choice but to replace your bag.  It's not your fault and your bag is an SO. Please let us know what your SM says when you return the bag! GL dear!!!  xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## purselover888

Israeli_Flava said:


> You'd know if you had this issue by now carrying the bags in a warm climate. It requires no sniffing up close! This summer, it smelled so bad I was sooooo embarrassed to carry the bag in the mall. It reeked. If I put my bag on the front seat of my SUV, in the sun, I would literally have to roll the windows down after a few minutes... the bag would reek that badly! Now that I am writing all these posts about it, I have NO IDEA why I waited so long to deal with this. I'm such a fool.



Hmmm....gosh, I have a few bags I haven't carried in the heat....Almost makes me want to take them all on a tropical getaway so I can make sure they don't smell!

Thanks for letting us know, and hope you can remedy the situation!


----------



## bagidiotic

Whats going on hermes
Is this an epidemic waves


----------



## BegforBag

Israeli_Flava said:


> Darling, I don't think they have a choice but to replace your bag.  It's not your fault and your bag is an SO. Please let us know what your SM says when you return the bag! GL dear!!!  xoxoxoxoxo



Thank you sweetie. Will definitely update here.


----------



## doves75

Israeli_Flava said:


> Who really ever knows with H? Patience...yes... did I tell u... I have none.
> 
> Only ray of sunshine in this situation is that it's bringing us closer, despite the many many miles  Thx for your encouragement and support.




I'm so saddened to hear about your story. I always admire the superb craftsmanship and the highest quality from Hermes. I hope this smell issue will not be a problem for all the new bags. 
I hope you guys will get your replacement soon &#128591;&#128591;&#128591;


----------



## Israeli_Flava

doves75 said:


> I'm so saddened to hear about your story. I always admire the superb craftsmanship and the highest quality from Hermes. I hope this smell issue will not be a problem for all the new bags.
> I hope you guys will get your replacement soon &#128591;&#128591;&#128591;



Thank you dear 
I will be putting my face deep inside any bag I'm offered in the future. This is no fun being separated from my Jewel and this uncertain future....


----------



## Nico_79

BegforBag said:


> Hi Nico, hi IF, OMG I have the exact same problem!! I just got an epsom k28 from my boutique a month ago. When i open up the box at home, the skunk smell came out quite strong. DH thought it was my breadth!!    But i didnt really suspect it was coming from the bag yet.
> 
> After that i kept it back into the box to wait for xmas coz it was suppose to be my xmas gift. So on xmas day, i used it for the very first time. We went to the city walking around for whole day & DH kept smelling the skunk smell following us around & in the car too. We were still debating what to do last night. Thanks to Chincac, she alerted me about this thread.
> 
> The temperature now is cold, & i can still smell the skunk odor. I can't imagine how it would be in summer! And my kelly is an SO!! Aaahhh... heartbreaking....
> 
> DH is a nose, so we evaluated the bag, smelling patch by patch. And we discover that the chevre lining inside smells like regular leather. The skunk smell really comes from the epsom leather.
> 
> After reading both your posts, i have decided to also bring it into the store to report it to my SA & hopefully the SM would be understanding & will send my bag to Paris.... But i'm so sad coz its an SO & is my xmas gift from DH....
> 
> I hope both your bags will be replaced with new ones. Hoping mine would be too but since it is SO, i don't know what are they gonna replace with....
> Keeping my fingers crossed.



Sorry I am late to reply! This is so upsetting for a SO, but I would definitely send it back to Paris. I'm sure your Sm will understand and I hope that they will offer your some sort of replacement? I am not sure what they do with SOs though tbh.  

Please keep us updated as well. I find it so distressing to hear that H is sending out little stink bombs to the boutiques. I hope going forward they do some heat lamp/sniff test on the leathers they are sourcing.


----------



## kewave

Wow, didn't think such an issue will ever exist for H who is supposed to be so well-acclaimed in leathers!
How did the craftpersons withstand the smell stitching the bags together for days, didn't they detect anything unusual with their expertise??!


----------



## ouija board

kewave said:


> Wow, didn't think such an issue will ever exist for H who is supposed to be so well-acclaimed in leathers!
> 
> How did the craftpersons withstand the smell stitching the bags together for days, didn't they detect anything unusual with their expertise??!




It must have to do with the bags being sealed and stored in boxes only after leaving the atelier. I'm sure they may have smelled a stronger odor while working on the bags, but it probably didn't get to the same intensity that the new owners noticed until after being boxed up for unknown lengths of time. I bet it's the dye. That's the last thing that is applied to the leather before being used for making bags, and I'm sure the chemicals are strong enough to mask any odors from the untreated skins. My Evelyne, which was purchased in 2008 from FSH had a very strong chemical, plasticky smell when I bought it. I can't recall how long it took to go away, but even now if it's been stored for a long time, I still catch a whiff right when I open the box. 

Hopefully Hermes will fix or replace all these stinky bags quickly so everyone can be reunited with their bags!


----------



## hopiko

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thank you dear
> I will be putting my face deep inside any bag I'm offered in the future. This is no fun being separated from my Jewel and this uncertain future....



Hi!  Just wondering if you have gotten your baby soufre back yet?  If so, what was the outcome?  I have not heard a word on my bag, it has been a month.


----------



## Nico_79

hopiko said:


> Hi!  Just wondering if you have gotten your baby soufre back yet?  If so, what was the outcome?  I have not heard a word on my bag, it has been a month.



I know your question was not directed towards me, but I have sent my K back to Paris as well. My SA said it could take months as they will need to replace the bag. Also the craftspeople would have been on Holidays during December, so I am sure they are backlogged with a number of things.


----------



## hopiko

Nico_79 said:


> I know your question was not directed towards me, but I have sent my K back to Paris as well. My SA said it could take months as they will need to replace the bag. Also the craftspeople would have been on Holidays during December, so I am sure they are backlogged with a number of things.



Thanks for letting me know....I knew that there was a couple of us!  Please update any progress and I will too!  Sorry that this happened to you


----------



## Nico_79

hopiko said:


> Thanks for letting me know....I knew that there was a couple of us!  Please update any progress and I will too!  Sorry that this happened to you



Yeah, it really sucks to be parted from our beloved H bags! Hope you have an update too and that it doesn't take months, but better to be prepared for the worst I think.


----------



## aerinha

I too have a smell issue.  Purchased a Ulysses in BE (coveted color and my first H color) togo from H.com.  It arrived yesterday and I quickly deboxed to admire.  Noticed afterward my hands smelled, well, skunky.  The notebook was the only thing I had touched so I sniffed it and odor.

Left the box open all night, but still smelled in the morning.  Not wanting it to stink up a drawer or a purse I am returning it.


----------



## etoile de mer

My sympathies, to all who have had this problem!  I find this all very discouraging to hear. My only leather pieces so far, are belts. I'd recently thought of purchasing some other small leather items, and possibly a bag. But all theses stories make me want to wait, to hear how this get resolved!


----------



## swezfamily

Nico_79 said:


> My etain Kelly emits a strong skunk smell too sometimes. I think I will ask my SA about this as it's quite embarrassing to carry around.  I'm so happy there was a thread on this,  I thought I was nuts.



Just used my etain Kelly for the first time yesterday.  After riding in the car with her for about 30 minutes, I smelled what I thought was a dead skunk.  Another 30 minutes later I could still smell the dead skunk, and I thought it was odd, but never imagined it could be my bag.

I keep my "purse of the day" in an armoire on our first floor.  When I opened the cabinet door this morning the smell hit me and I immediately knew it was the bag.  The smell doesn't transfer to my hands or clothing, and I can't smell it when she's out in an open space, only when in a confined space.

This was a SO that I waited 9 months for, so I'm not going to return her.  I assume that the unpleasant smell will fade over time.  Hoping,hoping, hoping....How old is your Kelly now?

But I wonder if I should at least mention it to my SA and find out if this is common.  I'm assuming it's from the dye, possibly certain colors.


----------



## swezfamily

Nico_79 said:


> So my etain Kelly is making a trip to Paris. The skunk smell is not unknown issue so I urge anyone to bring their items in if there is a smell.



oops..disregard my previous question.  This makes me sad because now I think I probably need to send mine too.  Hubby is going to be irate that we paid so much for a bag that I won't get to use for months.  I'm really not happy.


----------



## Nico_79

swezfamily said:


> oops..disregard my previous question.  This makes me sad because now I think I probably need to send mine too.  Hubby is going to be irate that we paid so much for a bag that I won't get to use for months.  I'm really not happy.



Oh no swezfamily!! I just saw your beautiful SO, I'm so sorry this happened to you too. 
Definitely bring it back, the smell will not go away and is even worse in warm weather. I can't believe Hermes is letting these bags go through, they need to implement a sniff test!


----------



## swezfamily

Now I'm close to tears, over a bag.  I'm feeling so stupid.  Really, I do know that there are more important things in life.

Anyway, I just talked to my SA and he has encountered this twice with his clients, but was unaware of bags being sent back to Paris.  He told me to open up the bag, fill it with scented dryer sheets and then put it in an open area to air out for a few days.  I'm supposed to call him on Monday to let him know if it worked.  If not, we'll discuss sending it back to Paris.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Nico_79 said:


> Oh no swezfamily!! I just saw your beautiful SO, I'm so sorry this happened to you too.
> Definitely bring it back, the smell will not go away and is even worse in warm weather. I can't believe Hermes is letting these bags go through, they need to implement a sniff test!





swezfamily said:


> Now I'm close to tears, over a bag.  I'm feeling so stupid.  Really, I do know that there are more important things in life.
> 
> Anyway, I just talked to my SA and he has encountered this twice with his clients, but was unaware of bags being sent back to Paris.  He told me to open up the bag, fill it with scented dryer sheets and then put it in an open area to air out for a few days.  I'm supposed to call him on Monday to let him know if it worked.  If not, we'll discuss sending it back to Paris.



This is terrible! I know there are worse things to worry about in life but this quite bad enough. I mean we spend so much money on those bags and it better not smell this bad! I must double check the smell next time I buy a bag.


----------



## Nico_79

swezfamily said:


> Now I'm close to tears, over a bag.  I'm feeling so stupid.  Really, I do know that there are more important things in life.
> 
> Anyway, I just talked to my SA and he has encountered this twice with his clients, but was unaware of bags being sent back to Paris.  He told me to open up the bag, fill it with scented dryer sheets and then put it in an open area to air out for a few days.  I'm supposed to call him on Monday to let him know if it worked.  If not, we'll discuss sending it back to Paris.



Oh hunny, it's okay.  We are all distressed over our bags, it's not stupid to feel this way. Plus a SO is very special and something you've been waiting for, I can only imagine your disappointment.  I'm surprised you SA didn't mention Paris if he encountered this twice already. My SA mentioned another clients Birkin with the same issue and it was sent back to be replaced with a new bag. This is what she said would happen for mine too, so it could be quite some time before it arrives.  I hope it works out for you.


----------



## swezfamily

xiangxiang0731 said:


> This is terrible! I know there are worse things to worry about in life but this quite bad enough. I mean we spend so much money on those bags and it better not smell this bad! I must double check the smell next time I buy a bag.



Thank you.  I feel like I need some support right now from the lovely TPF family.  I called my husband at work and he's quite busy, really didn't want to discuss it and didn't give me the sympathy I thought I deserved.

I didn't notice the smell at all when I first saw the bag in the boutique and not even when I brought her home.  Wasn't until I was in a car with her for 30 minutes that I smelled the skunk smell.  And, it's very cold here.  Previous posters say the smell is unbearable on a hot day.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

swezfamily said:


> Thank you.  I feel like I need some support right now from the lovely TPF family.  I called my husband at work and he's quite busy, really didn't want to discuss it and didn't give me the sympathy I thought I deserved.
> 
> I didn't notice the smell at all when I first saw the bag in the boutique and not even when I brought her home.  Wasn't until I was in a car with her for 30 minutes that I smelled the skunk smell.  And, it's very cold here.  Previous posters say the smell is unbearable on a hot day.



I'm so sad to see this problem is becoming more like an epidemic. I have received countless PMs and emails from friends here on the forum. SOs have been showing up smelling like stink bombs on many occasions. Not everyone is willing to go public with this problem. Sad that you happen to also have a stink bomb! 

One thing I discovered is that if I am in my SUV, with the stinky bag on the seat next to me and the sun is shining on it... it will stink. The smell is VERY obvious on hot days with tons of sun but the bag also smells in the cold weather when it's in the sunlight for about 30 minutes. I discovered this 2 weeks ago after getting my bag back from the boutique... claiming "Paris didn't smell a thing". Yea right. My bag never left that boutique, let alone went to Paris and back in less than 3 weeks! They couldn't smell the bag in the indoor, open aired boutique so I was accused of "reading about this problem on the Purse Forum" but that the problem doesn't exist in "Epsom bags...Paris is only aware of it in Togo".... Meanwhile, the bag stunk up my SUV during the long and infuriating ride home... Imagine being told that after carrying around a dead skunk Birkin for months bc you're too scared to cause any drama or have confrontation in the boutique?! I'm the biggest fool ever. Send your bag back immediately. The smell never goes away. Don't hold onto hope like I did... it will just make the boutique reluctant to help you.


----------



## swezfamily

Nico_79 said:


> Oh hunny, it's okay.  We are all distressed over our bags, it's not stupid to feel this way. Plus a SO is very special and something you've been waiting for, I can only imagine your disappointment.  I'm surprised you SA didn't mention Paris if he encountered this twice already. My SA mentioned another clients Birkin with the same issue and it was sent back to be replaced with a new bag. This is what she said would happen for mine too, so it could be quite some time before it arrives.  I hope it works out for you.




Thanks for the support!  I'm doing what my SA suggested and currently have it airing out with scented dryer sheets inside of it, but I have a feeling it's only going to end up smelling like perfumed skunk. I just can't imagine sending it back and going through the wait all over again. And who knows if I would be granted another SO


----------



## glamourbag

Nico_79 said:


> I know your question was not directed towards me, but I have sent my K back to Paris as well. My SA said it could take months as they will need to replace the bag. Also the craftspeople would have been on Holidays during December, so I am sure they are backlogged with a number of things.





hopiko said:


> Hi!  Just wondering if you have gotten your baby soufre back yet?  If so, what was the outcome?  I have not heard a word on my bag, it has been a month.



Mine went to Paris in August 2013, it still has not been replaced. I am patiently awaiting...


----------



## glamourbag

swezfamily said:


> oops..disregard my previous question.  This makes me sad because now I think I probably need to send mine too.  Hubby is going to be irate that we paid so much for a bag that I won't get to use for months.  I'm really not happy.


Iam so terribly sorry to hear this! Especially when it is a SO! I sent in my B back in August 2013 and am still awaiting the replacement. I was informed it will be replaced, just that it may take a few months.... As for the smell lessening...no it will not. No amount of airing out, Potpourri-ing, wiping with a cloth, etc will take the smell away. And in the heat it is unbearable. I hope they will be able to remake your baby asap. Please keep us in the loop! Good luck.


----------



## glamourbag

swezfamily said:


> Thanks for the support!  I'm doing what my SA suggested and currently have it airing out with scented dryer sheets inside of it, but I have a feeling it's only going to end up smelling like perfumed skunk. I just can't imagine sending it back and going through the wait all over again. And who knows if I would be granted another SO


Please trust me, this will NOT work. I just dont want you to try this approach and then the smell dissipates for a while (bc the smell comes and gones time to time - so strange) and then you tell your SA all is ok, and then a month down the road, or in springtime or summer the scent returns....


----------



## swezfamily

Israeli_Flava said:


> I'm so sad to see this problem is becoming more like an epidemic. I have received countless PMs and emails from friends here on the forum. SOs have been showing up smelling like stink bombs on many occasions. Not everyone is willing to go public with this problem. Sad that you happen to also have a stink bomb!
> 
> One thing I discovered is that if I am in my SUV, with the stinky bag on the seat next to me and the sun is shining on it... it will stink. The smell is VERY obvious on hot days with tons of sun but the bag also smells in the cold weather when it's in the sunlight for about 30 minutes. I discovered this 2 weeks ago after getting my bag back from the boutique... claiming "Paris didn't smell a thing". Yea right. My bag never left that boutique, let alone went to Paris and back in less than 3 weeks! They couldn't smell the bag in the indoor, open aired boutique so I was accused of "reading about this problem on the Purse Forum" but that the problem doesn't exist in "Epsom bags...Paris is only aware of it in Togo".... Meanwhile, the bag stunk up my SUV during the long and infuriating ride home... Imagine being told that after carrying around a dead skunk Birkin for months bc you're too scared to cause any drama or have confrontation in the boutique?! I'm the biggest fool ever. Send your bag back immediately. The smell never goes away. Don't hold onto hope like I did... it will just make the boutique reluctant to help you.




OMG!  I feel terrible for you. How awful that they aren't even taking the problem seriously and that they more than likely lied about sending it to Paris.  This is what I fear will happen with mine. That it's not going to stink in the nice, airy, temp controlled boutique. Even my husband smelled the bag when he came home from work this evening and  said it smelled fine to him. I need to lock him in the car with it for a half hour with the heat blastingmaybe I'll have to do that to my SA. 

I had the same experience as you. Cold temps outside, but bag was sitting on the passenger seat in the sun with the car heat cranked and I smelled skunk, but assumed it was coming from outside. 

So what are you going to do with your stinky bag?

I did see a post to Docride from Begforbag and it was recommended she try something called smelleez pouches. I wonder if she tried that.


----------



## swezfamily

glamourbag said:


> Please trust me, this will NOT work. I just dont want you to try this approach and then the smell dissipates for a while (bc the smell comes and gones time to time - so strange) and then you tell your SA all is ok, and then a month down the road, or in springtime or summer the scent returns....




Good advice. I'm curious if your bag is a SO?  I just wonder if SO's get replaced exactly as they were ordered.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

swezfamily said:


> OMG!  I feel terrible for you. How awful that they aren't even taking the problem seriously and that they more than likely lied about sending it to Paris.  This is what I fear will happen with mine. That it's not going to stink in the nice, airy, temp controlled boutique. Even my husband smelled the bag when he came home from work this evening and  said it smelled fine to him. I need to lock him in the car with it for a half hour with the heat blasting&#8230;maybe I'll have to do that to my SA.
> 
> I had the same experience as you. Cold temps outside, but bag was sitting on the passenger seat in the sun with the car heat cranked and I smelled skunk, but assumed it was coming from outside.
> 
> So what are you going to do with your stinky bag?
> 
> I did see a post to Docride from Begforbag and it was recommended she try something called smelleez pouches. I wonder if she tried that.


yea, I'm beyond livid at this point. I'll handle it. But I think the key for you is to bring the bag into your boutique when it smells DEFINITELY! It needs to reek and be undeniable. This is the mistake I made. It was too cold and the heater trick in the car didn't work. The bag didn't reek so no one smelled anything.  It needs to be in the sun so I suggest putting the bag in a sunny room for an hour prior to going to the boutique. One friend did this with her SO and returned it to her boutique... Wah lah... They smelled it and took care of her. Once the bag cools down... The leather smell takes over rather than the funk. My coworkers can't smell anything inside my office but my son knows the smell bc he's locked in the car with me and stink bomb on a regular basis hahaha

The smelleze pouches only work if you carry the pouch in your bag. I did that for a while this summer bc the smell was so embarrassing but I still couldn't get the courage to tell the boutique! They do get rid of the smell once it's released into the air but does not get the smell out of the leather so it keeps on stinkin.  I did as doc suggested... With the black garbage bag... Etc... It makes the smell go away in the air but the bag continues to stink in full force to this day. That's why I said don't hold onto the bag thinking the smell will go away. Sadly, it won't. Or maybe it will be less stinky in 5 yrs but I don't plan on finding that out for sure.


----------



## glamourbag

swezfamily said:


> Good advice. I'm curious if your bag is a SO?  I just wonder if SO's get replaced exactly as they were ordered.


No my bag was not an SO, but I would imagine it would be redone to your specs. I just dont understand why YOU, as a purchaser of a 10K+ bag, has to find solutions to mask a problem which you did not create!?! I have to say my SA and store was 100% supportive. I hope your store understands that this is a QUALITY issue. The atelier is kept cool so of course the leather will not smell. Quality control probably misses it bc the bag never gets hot enough to start emitting the scent. It probably doesnt get warmer than in the 60s F in there! As I_F said, try to time the return to the boutique when it is warm...even if it means blasting the heat in your car to get it warm and having your DH drop you off right at the door of the store (so you dont loose the smell once the bag gets cold again on your walk between car and store).


----------



## glamourbag

Israeli_Flava said:


> yea, I'm beyond livid at this point. I'll handle it. But I think the key for you is to bring the bag into your boutique when it smells DEFINITELY! It needs to reek and be undeniable. This is the mistake I made. It was too cold and the heater trick in the car didn't work. The bag didn't reek so no one smelled anything.  It needs to be in the sun so I suggest putting the bag in a sunny room for an hour prior to going to the boutique. One friend did this with her SO and returned it to her boutique... Wah lah... They smelled it and took care of her. Once the bag cools down... The leather smell takes over rather than the funk. My coworkers can't smell anything inside my office but my son knows the smell bc he's locked in the car with me and stink bomb on a regular basis hahaha
> 
> The smelleze pouches only work if you carry the pouch in your bag. I did that for a while this summer bc the smell was so embarrassing but I still couldn't get the courage to tell the boutique! They do get rid of the smell once it's released into the air but does not get the smell out of the leather so it keeps on stinkin.  I did as doc suggested... With the black garbage bag... Etc... It makes the smell go away in the air but the bag continues to stink in full force to this day. That's why I said don't hold onto the bag thinking the smell will go away. Sadly, it won't. Or maybe it will be less stinky in 5 yrs but I don't plan on finding that out for sure.


My goodness IF what the hell are you expected to do?! Im PO'd and its not even me! I cannot believe they are reluctant to acknowledge this issue!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

glamourbag said:


> My goodness IF what the hell are you expected to do?! Im PO'd and its not even me! I cannot believe they are reluctant to acknowledge this issue!!!!



 I've been through it Hun! The worst case scenario I played out in my mind (which made me reluctant to take the bag to them in the first place) actually happened! Beyond livid. Beyond. This is not my fault. I was sold a defective item and they expect me to just deal with it bc "...Paris has only heard of this problem in Togo". I think it's the chèvre interior on all the bags that stinks anyway! The smell seems to be coming from the inside of my bag not the rigid exterior! Either way, I was sold a lemon. They need to do a recall bc our bags are as expensive as some cars!!!!


----------



## swezfamily

Israeli_Flava said:


> yea, I'm beyond livid at this point. I'll handle it. But I think the key for you is to bring the bag into your boutique when it smells DEFINITELY! It needs to reek and be undeniable. This is the mistake I made. It was too cold and the heater trick in the car didn't work. The bag didn't reek so no one smelled anything.  It needs to be in the sun so I suggest putting the bag in a sunny room for an hour prior to going to the boutique. One friend did this with her SO and returned it to her boutique... Wah lah... They smelled it and took care of her. Once the bag cools down... The leather smell takes over rather than the funk. My coworkers can't smell anything inside my office but my son knows the smell bc he's locked in the car with me and stink bomb on a regular basis hahaha
> 
> The smelleze pouches only work if you carry the pouch in your bag. I did that for a while this summer bc the smell was so embarrassing but I still couldn't get the courage to tell the boutique! They do get rid of the smell once it's released into the air but does not get the smell out of the leather so it keeps on stinkin.  I did as doc suggested... With the black garbage bag... Etc... It makes the smell go away in the air but the bag continues to stink in full force to this day. That's why I said don't hold onto the bag thinking the smell will go away. Sadly, it won't. Or maybe it will be less stinky in 5 yrs but I don't plan on finding that out for sure.





glamourbag said:


> No my bag was not an SO, but I would imagine it would be redone to your specs. I just dont understand why YOU, as a purchaser of a 10K+ bag, has to find solutions to mask a problem which you did not create!?! I have to say my SA and store was 100% supportive. I hope your store understands that this is a QUALITY issue. The atelier is kept cool so of course the leather will not smell. Quality control probably misses it bc the bag never gets hot enough to start emitting the scent. It probably doesnt get warmer than in the 60s F in there! As I_F said, try to time the return to the boutique when it is warm...even if it means blasting the heat in your car to get it warm and having your DH drop you off right at the door of the store (so you dont loose the smell once the bag gets cold again on your walk between car and store).



I think you ladies are right and I probably just need to give it up.  :cry: If I knew that the smell would go away in a matter of weeks or months, I'd be willing to wait it out.  But *glamourbag* is right, for as much as these bags cost, why should we have to fix the problem ourselves or wait for the smell to go away?  They should be perfect and be of the highest Hermes quality.  I just hope that I don't get a stinky replacement bag.  Can you imagine?

I have a very good relationship with my SA and I think he might even be willing to come out to my car and smell the stink for himself.  I'll just have to pick a sunny day, sit it in a sunny window for a while before I leave, then crank the heat in the car and get it good and stinky.  

*Israeli_F* you need to give it another try and make another attempt to return it.  You shouldn't have to keep that stinky bag.

*glamourbag* I hope you don't have to wait too much longer for yours to come in.  Were you given any indication as to whether or not it would be given higher priority over other bags?


----------



## Nico_79

Israeli_Flava said:


> I'm so sad to see this problem is becoming more like an epidemic. I have received countless PMs and emails from friends here on the forum. SOs have been showing up smelling like stink bombs on many occasions. Not everyone is willing to go public with this problem. Sad that you happen to also have a stink bomb!
> 
> One thing I discovered is that if I am in my SUV, with the stinky bag on the seat next to me and the sun is shining on it... it will stink. The smell is VERY obvious on hot days with tons of sun but the bag also smells in the cold weather when it's in the sunlight for about 30 minutes. I discovered this 2 weeks ago after getting my bag back from the boutique... claiming "Paris didn't smell a thing". Yea right. My bag never left that boutique, let alone went to Paris and back in less than 3 weeks! They couldn't smell the bag in the indoor, open aired boutique so I was accused of "reading about this problem on the Purse Forum" but that the problem doesn't exist in "Epsom bags...Paris is only aware of it in Togo".... Meanwhile, the bag stunk up my SUV during the long and infuriating ride home... Imagine being told that after carrying around a dead skunk Birkin for months bc you're too scared to cause any drama or have confrontation in the boutique?! I'm the biggest fool ever. Send your bag back immediately. The smell never goes away. Don't hold onto hope like I did... it will just make the boutique reluctant to help you.



*IF*, omg I'm angry for you! I can't believe the lies, absolutely unacceptable! I hope there is a resolution for you, maybe write an email to the head office? Maybe escalation will help? 



glamourbag said:


> Mine went to Paris in August 2013, it still has not been replaced. I am patiently awaiting...



*Glamourbag*, I hope yours arrives sooner rather than later. My SA did mention it would take some time and another member just mentioned 6-8 months. Sigh. I honestly never expected these sort of issues with Hermes. 



swezfamily said:


> I think you ladies are right and I probably just need to give it up.  :cry: If I knew that the smell would go away in a matter of weeks or months, I'd be willing to wait it out.  But *glamourbag* is right, for as much as these bags cost, why should we have to fix the problem ourselves or wait for the smell to go away?  They should be perfect and be of the highest Hermes quality.  I just hope that I don't get a stinky replacement bag.  Can you imagine?
> 
> I have a very good relationship with my SA and I think he might even be willing to come out to my car and smell the stink for himself.  I'll just have to pick a sunny day, sit it in a sunny window for a while before I leave, then crank the heat in the car and get it good and stinky.
> 
> *Israeli_F* you need to give it another try and make another attempt to return it.  You shouldn't have to keep that stinky bag.
> 
> *glamourbag* I hope you don't have to wait too much longer for yours to come in.  Were you given any indication as to whether or not it would be given higher priority over other bags?



*Swezfamily*, I'm so glad you decided to return your bag. I agree that you should let the bag get warm so they can smell the skunk smell.  I returned mine in December when it was cold and it still had a smell to it!


----------



## cinderbellas

OMG.  I know for sure that at least one of my Birkins smells, but I don't remember which one.  I do remember smelling the skunk smell at some point and thinking that it was just my oversensitive nose.  Oh no...


----------



## etoile de mer

I hope Hermes deals with this promptly, as this is completely unacceptable!

Is there consensus as to which types of leathers are affected?
And does anyone know when this issue began?

Hoping for a speedy resolution, for all those affected!


----------



## BritAbroad

Israeli_Flava said:


> I'm so sad to see this problem is becoming more like an epidemic. I have received countless PMs and emails from friends here on the forum. SOs have been showing up smelling like stink bombs on many occasions. Not everyone is willing to go public with this problem. Sad that you happen to also have a stink bomb!
> 
> One thing I discovered is that if I am in my SUV, with the stinky bag on the seat next to me and the sun is shining on it... it will stink. The smell is VERY obvious on hot days with tons of sun but the bag also smells in the cold weather when it's in the sunlight for about 30 minutes. I discovered this 2 weeks ago after getting my bag back from the boutique... claiming "Paris didn't smell a thing". Yea right. My bag never left that boutique, let alone went to Paris and back in less than 3 weeks! They couldn't smell the bag in the indoor, open aired boutique so I was accused of "reading about this problem on the Purse Forum" but that the problem doesn't exist in "Epsom bags...Paris is only aware of it in Togo".... Meanwhile, the bag stunk up my SUV during the long and infuriating ride home... Imagine being told that after carrying around a dead skunk Birkin for months bc you're too scared to cause any drama or have confrontation in the boutique?! I'm the biggest fool ever. Send your bag back immediately. The smell never goes away. Don't hold onto hope like I did... it will just make the boutique reluctant to help you.



Honey, I'm _SO_ upset for you! You're such a loyal customer, you deserve better than that! I refuse to believe it made a round trip from Paris and was evaluated in that time, not a chance. 
It's so disheartening to hear all of you other ladies are experiencing this same issue


----------



## swezfamily

Just a quick update:

I really do have an awesome SA.  So, after our phone conversation yesterday he knew that I was upset and wanted to try and make the situation right.  He discussed it with the SM who then contacted the Hermes VP, and the decision was made to send it back to Paris.  The only downside is that he can't guarantee that the bag will be remade exactly as it was ordered when the SO was placed.  He also said that if Paris doesn't find anything wrong with the bag, the store will do an exchange for me, but again, it won't be a SO and I will have to wait until a bag comes in that I like.  So, I feel like I may have to settle on something just to use the store credit, and that's not a good feeling.  This was a huge purchase for us and I only did it because I was getting exactly what I wanted.

He assured me that they want to make me happy and they don't want me to be stuck with a stinky bag, so I'm thankful that my SA and SM are offering such good service since some of you, like *I_F* haven't been so lucky.

Well, I'll be back with an update after I find out what the people in Paris have to say.

Good luck to all you other gals who are having the same problem.


----------



## doves75

swezfamily said:


> Just a quick update:
> 
> 
> 
> I really do have an awesome SA.  So, after our phone conversation yesterday he knew that I was upset and wanted to try and make the situation right.  He discussed it with the SM who then contacted the Hermes VP, and the decision was made to send it back to Paris.  The only downside is that he can't guarantee that the bag will be remade exactly as it was ordered when the SO was placed.  He also said that if Paris doesn't find anything wrong with the bag, the store will do an exchange for me, but again, it won't be a SO and I will have to wait until a bag comes in that I like.  So, I feel like I may have to settle on something just to use the store credit, and that's not a good feeling.  This was a huge purchase for us and I only did it because I was getting exactly what I wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> He assured me that they want to make me happy and they don't want me to be stuck with a stinky bag, so I'm thankful that my SA and SM are offering such good service since some of you, like *I_F* haven't been so lucky.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'll be back with an update after I find out what the people in Paris have to say.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to all you other gals who are having the same problem.




I hope Paris will fixed this situation for you and give you the exact bag that you ordered. &#128591;&#128591;


----------



## doves75

Israeli_Flava said:


> I've been through it Hun! The worst case scenario I played out in my mind (which made me reluctant to take the bag to them in the first place) actually happened! Beyond livid. Beyond. This is not my fault. I was sold a defective item and they expect me to just deal with it bc "...Paris has only heard of this problem in Togo". I think it's the chèvre interior on all the bags that stinks anyway! The smell seems to be coming from the inside of my bag not the rigid exterior! Either way, I was sold a lemon. They need to do a recall bc our bags are as expensive as some cars!!!!




 I am deeply sorry to hear this Israeli_flava. I hope you would try again to talk with the SM and hopefully this time they will send it to Paris and fixed this problem so you don't end up with a stinky bag. We pay a very high price for H bag and we deserve to received the highest quality of bag every time. 
All the best to you IF and to all TPFer who have the same problem and I hope this is a wake up call for Hermes to be more vigilant with their leather quality.


----------



## swezfamily

doves75 said:


> I hope Paris will fixed this situation for you and give you the exact bag that you ordered. &#128591;&#128591;




Thank you!  I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a good outcome.


----------



## TogoVeyron

This is very interesting, because all of Hermes leather doesn't smell like what you lady's described, we'll at least the pieces I have (which isn't much really).Nevertheless, at some point Hermes must rectify the issue. The questions I have are, is this smell coming from bags directly from the factory or is there a transformative process that happens when exposed to heat or another source? Does the smell coincide to certain type of leathers and/or colors? Why do some smell like a skunk and others do not? Finally, the main question is what will remedy the problem and what will Hermes do for those who have affected leather pieces? This is an issue that seems to be wide spread and non localized. Hermes needs to about this whether they know about the issue or not.


----------



## Nico_79

TogoVeyron said:


> This is very interesting, because all of Hermes leather doesn't smell like what you lady's described, we'll at least the pieces I have (which isn't much really).Nevertheless, at some point Hermes must rectify the issue. The questions I have are, is this smell coming from bags directly from the factory or is there a transformative process that happens when exposed to heat or another source? Does the smell coincide to certain type of leathers and/or colors? Why do some smell like a skunk and others do not? Finally, the main question is what will remedy the problem and what will Hermes do for those who have affected leather pieces? This is an issue that seems to be wide spread and non localized. Hermes needs to about this whether they know about the issue or not.



I'm waiting for response from Paris before I decide whether or not to write to HQ. I am annoyed however that for all the praise for H quality something like this can happen. While I am lucky to have a wonderful SA, I know some are not so fortunate and that is truly an injustice. So far, my etain K in togo has been the only stinker of the bunch, the rest of my bags are scent free. Although I'm sorely tempted now to do a heat test...


----------



## Kacero

OMG! I've just read all of your posts and I'm so sorry to hear your bags are smelling. However I'm glad to know that I'm not the only one! I have bought my dream bag a B35 black GHW! And it smells! I searched so long that I held on to the bag. I rarely carry it, I live in a got climate, due to the smell. I think people will think it is fake, but I know I bought it directly from H. I will now go back and see what they SA say, unfortunately my SA is a dream but the SM is a little difficult wish my luck!


----------



## swezfamily

Kacero said:


> OMG! I've just read all of your posts and I'm so sorry to hear your bags are smelling. However I'm glad to know that I'm not the only one! I have bought my dream bag a B35 black GHW! And it smells! I searched so long that I held on to the bag. I rarely carry it, I live in a got climate, due to the smell. I think people will think it is fake, but I know I bought it directly from H. I will now go back and see what they SA say, unfortunately my SA is a dream but the SM is a little difficult wish my luck!




OMG!!  I just responded to you in another thread.  I'm so sorry to hear that you've ended up with one of these bad bags too.  How sad that you finally found your dream bag and can't even use her.  Please give us an update after you take it in and let us know what your store had to say about it.  Let her get good and stinky before you go in.

I sat my bag in a sunny window for several hours yesterday, just to see how bad the smell would get, and the interesting thing is that only the front panel smells.   I mean the whole bag emits the horrible smell, but if I put my nose right up to it I can tell it's originating from the front panel.  The back panel smells slightly, the two side panels smell like normal leather.

My husband and I are heading into my boutique today, but now I'm not sure if I'll give her up today or not.  My husband thinks it's premature to return the bag so quickly.  He insists that any bad smell will fade over time and eventually go away, similar to how new leather smell or new car smell eventually fades.  He thinks that I should keep the bag for several weeks or even months and then make a decision, even though I've told him that everyone on here says the smell will never go away.  He wants to at least discuss this option with my SA.

I'll post an update later...


----------



## swezfamily

BegforBag said:


> Thank you for the support IF. I'm packing up my bag right away & going in tomorrow. I wish they would make me a new SO.... oh I can dream right?... LOL
> ....  xoxo



I'm curious to hear what the outcome has been with your bag since yours is a SO, as is mine.

My SA told me that if Paris does find the bag to be stinky, they will make a new one, but he doesn't know if it will be made to the specifications of the original.  This just doesn't make sense to me.  If they have to make a new bag from scratch, I don't understand why they can't make it exactly like it was the first time.

Anyway, I was just wondering what you were told regarding the SO part of it.


----------



## BegforBag

swezfamily said:


> I'm curious to hear what the outcome has been with your bag since yours is a SO, as is mine.
> 
> My SA told me that if Paris does find the bag to be stinky, they will make a new one, but he doesn't know if it will be made to the specifications of the original.  This just doesn't make sense to me.  If they have to make a new bag from scratch, I don't understand why they can't make it exactly like it was the first time.
> 
> Anyway, I was just wondering what you were told regarding the SO part of it.



So sorry to hear that you have the same problem. But you are lucky that your SA & SM are willing to contact the Hermes VP & Paris regarding your issue. May I ask if you are located in the US?

I brought my bag back to the boutique.  I tried talking to the SA & SM, brought the bag in, they even kept the bag for a few days to evaluate.
They told me they kept smelling the bag over few days but they don't smell anything. 

And they said they talk to the regional people & nobody heard anything like that before about bad smelling bag. They couldn't smell anything on the bag. the strange thing is that i smell the bag myself in the boutique after they kept it for a few days, & I couldn't smell it anymore. And since i can't smell it in the boutique as well so i can't really argue my case. They refuse to send the bag to Paris. So I decided to take it back home. here's the kicker, after being back home a few days, the smell came out again from the bag when i pressed my nose up on the leather. Sigh.... I don't really know what to do with it anymore....


----------



## Nico_79

Kacero said:


> OMG! I've just read all of your posts and I'm so sorry to hear your bags are smelling. However I'm glad to know that I'm not the only one! I have bought my dream bag a B35 black GHW! And it smells! I searched so long that I held on to the bag. I rarely carry it, I live in a got climate, due to the smell. I think people will think it is fake, but I know I bought it directly from H. I will now go back and see what they SA say, unfortunately my SA is a dream but the SM is a little difficult wish my luck!



Oh no...I hope your SM will help you out, I know they have to approve sending it to Paris. Definitely bring it back though because the smell isn't going to go away, especially in a hot climate! Best of luck dear.


----------



## swezfamily

BegforBag said:


> So sorry to hear that you have the same problem. But you are lucky that your SA & SM are willing to contact the Hermes VP & Paris regarding your issue. May I ask if you are located in the US?
> 
> I brought my bag back to the boutique.  I tried talking to the SA & SM, brought the bag in, they even kept the bag for a few days to evaluate.
> They told me they kept smelling the bag over few days but they don't smell anything.
> 
> And they said they talk to the regional people & nobody heard anything like that before about bad smelling bag. They couldn't smell anything on the bag. the strange thing is that i smell the bag myself in the boutique after they kept it for a few days, & I couldn't smell it anymore. And since i can't smell it in the boutique as well so i can't really argue my case. They refuse to send the bag to Paris. So I decided to take it back home. here's the kicker, after being back home a few days, the smell came out again from the bag when i pressed my nose up on the leather. Sigh.... I don't really know what to do with it anymore....



This just isn't right!  I know that others have had the same issue - it doesn't smell when they take the bag in, so how do you prove it?  According to others on here, the smell does come and go.  Maybe you can push your SM to contact someone above the regional level?  According to my SA it definitely is an issue that "the people in Paris" are aware of.

I do live in the US.  I've been told by my SA that many of his customers are not local, so even though I don't spend the kind of money that some of the Hermes people on here do, I think they value me as a local customer and want to make me happy.  I always get the best service there and I feel they really do go above and beyond, especially compared to how some are treated in their boutiques.  But it shouldn't matter how much money you spend, or how busy or popular the boutique is.  The fact is that these are expensive bags and customer satisfaction should be of the highest priority.

Please give it another try!


----------



## Kacero

I'll keep you all posted...but I'm so glad I stumbled on this thread! I was on the 'what is you last purchase' thread and it was mentioned. So I searched. Thank you all for your support. I hope my bag can be sent back to Paris, but if it is smelly only in hot environments, Paris in Feb isn't going to be much help!


----------



## Nico_79

Kacero said:


> I'll keep you all posted...but I'm so glad I stumbled on this thread! I was on the 'what is you last purchase' thread and it was mentioned. So I searched. Thank you all for your support. I hope my bag can be sent back to Paris, but if it is smelly only in hot environments, Paris in Feb isn't going to be much help!


True, but if your SA writes on the document to Paris to test for scent in under a heat lamp it will smell. This is what my SA did for me. Hope that helps.


----------



## biscuit1

what age - year are the bags with a problem ?


----------



## swezfamily

Nico_79 said:


> True, but if your SA writes on the document to Paris to test for scent in under a heat lamp it will smell. This is what my SA did for me. Hope that helps.




For sure!  I just dropped my bag off and on the order form my SA wrote that the bag must be evaluated under heat. Both he and the SM smelled it and confirmed that it does indeed smell like skunk (I held it in front of the heat vents in the car on the way there) and they insisted that it be sent back to Paris. They are requesting the same SO and that a rush be put on it.  I'm just hoping that the powers that be in Paris go along with the request.

I hope to hear some good news for the rest of you.


----------



## swezfamily

biscuit1 said:


> what age - year are the bags with a problem ?




Mine was a SO that I picked up earlier in the week.


----------



## etoile de mer

etoile de mer said:


> I hope Hermes deals with this promptly, as this is completely unacceptable!
> 
> Is there consensus as to which types of leathers are affected?
> And does anyone know when this issue began?
> 
> Hoping for a speedy resolution, for all those affected!



To those affected, could you note:

Type of Leather - 
Date Stamp Letter -

This must be due to some change in how Hermes prepares the leather. 
Perhaps gathering this info will help bolster the cases of those affected, and help those of us considering purchases.


----------



## Julide

etoile de mer said:


> To those affected, could you note:
> 
> Type of Leather -
> Date Stamp Letter -
> 
> This must be due to some change in how Hermes prepares the leather.
> Perhaps gathering this info will help bolster the cases of those affected, and help those of us considering purchases.



An excellent idea!!

I have just read this thread and I am so very sorry for those of you who are having to deal with this. I hope that all of your issues are taken care of and those which are having difficulties with their stores, to please report back so perhaps others can offer advice on what other options they may have.


----------



## swezfamily

^ good idea !

Type of Leather - Togo


Date Stamp Letter - I already sent the bag off, but I took a pic of it for reference purposes and it looks like a "Q"


----------



## glamourbag

Yes for me: Togo, Q


----------



## BegforBag

For me its Epsom, Q


----------



## etoile de mer

swezfamily said:


> ^ good idea !
> 
> Type of Leather - Togo
> 
> 
> Date Stamp Letter - I already sent the bag off, but I took a pic of it for reference purposes and it looks like a "Q"





glamourbag said:


> Yes for me: Togo, Q





BegforBag said:


> For me its Epsom, Q



Many thanks ladies! 
Hopefully as more add their info, we can make sense of this!


----------



## glamourbag

etoile de mer said:


> Many thanks ladies!
> Hopefully as more add their info, we can make sense of this!


Yes. One thing to note: The smell we refer to is an UNBEARABLE smell. It is strong and makes itself know when it wants to. There is absolutely NO need to  have to stick your nose into the leather to smell it. When it wants to release this "smell", in its worst case scenario, you just need to be in close proximity (meaning a couple feet away) and you can smell it. It is not a smell to be confused with regular H leather or that of other leather products which tend to have their own type of scent.


----------



## Nico_79

Togo, Q


----------



## etoile de mer

glamourbag said:


> Yes. One thing to note: The smell we refer to is an UNBEARABLE smell. It is strong and makes itself know when it wants to. There is absolutely NO need to  have to stick your nose into the leather to smell it. When it wants to release this "smell", in its worst case scenario, you just need to be in close proximity (meaning a couple feet away) and you can smell it. It is not a smell to be confused with regular H leather or that of other leather products which tend to have their own type of scent.



Many thanks for the additional info, *glamourbag*! 

Yes, it seems important to note that the offensive odor is not described as being like any of the normal and expected Hermes leather odors. Some have described it as being an unbearable skunk-like odor. Is that the general consensus? 

And for some, the item has to heat-up to emit, while others note the odor regardless of temperature. Very perplexing!


----------



## glamourbag

etoile de mer said:


> Many thanks for the additional info, *glamourbag*!
> 
> Yes, it seems important to note that the offensive odor is not described as being like any of the normal and expected Hermes leather odors. Some have described it as being an unbearable skunk-like odor. Is that the general consensus?
> 
> And for some, the item has to heat-up to emit, while others note the odor regardless of temperature. Very perplexing!


 Yes, it is skunk-like in smell. Very foul and not a scent you would want to be around anyone with, they might mistake you for having crossed paths with either an angry animal (skunk) or that your side job is that of a *** dealer  (just being honest - that is how it smells - terrible) Heat certainly helps bring the smell out. I noticed mine once the bag got warm or accustomed to a warmer climate...almost like the scent would release when the bag started to "sweat" or "soften" as it got warmer....


----------



## PoliticalGal

Ladies, I just came across this thread, and after reading the entire thing, I am just...  

I cannot believe this is happening. Even worse, that some stores don't seem interested in investigating and rectifying the problem for regular customers like the group of you who have posted your stories. I just want to offer a word of support and encouragement. This is crazy so please don't give up until you get some satisfactory resolution. 

I never thought a B was really my style but I've recently come around and was considering asking my SA to look out for the one I want. I may just wait a few months now to see how this problem is handled. I cannot imagine how angry I would be if this happened to me with a $10,000 bag. So sorry for those who are dealing with this.


----------



## Kacero

Nico_79 said:


> True, but if your SA writes on the document to Paris to test for scent in under a heat lamp it will smell. This is what my SA did for me. Hope that helps.




Thanks you, that's great.


----------



## Kacero

etoile de mer said:


> To those affected, could you note:
> 
> 
> 
> Type of Leather -
> 
> Date Stamp Letter -
> 
> 
> 
> This must be due to some change in how Hermes prepares the leather.
> 
> Perhaps gathering this info will help bolster the cases of those affected, and help those of us considering purchases.




Leather Togo

Date stamp Q


----------



## etoile de mer

glamourbag said:


> Yes, it is skunk-like in smell. Very foul and not a scent you would want to be around anyone with, they might mistake you for having crossed paths with either an angry animal (skunk) or that your side job is that of a *** dealer  (just being honest - that is how it smells - terrible) Heat certainly helps bring the smell out. I noticed mine once the bag got warm or accustomed to a warmer climate...almost like the scent would release when the bag started to "sweat" or "soften" as it got warmer....



It's sounds just awful. What a huge disappointment, with something that should be joyful!


----------



## etoile de mer

Below is a consolidated list, thus far. Many thanks to all who've replied.
So far it's not looking good for year Q, in Togo or Epsom!



swezfamily said:


> ^ good idea !
> 
> Type of Leather - Togo
> 
> 
> Date Stamp Letter - I already sent the bag off, but I took a pic of it for reference purposes and it looks like a "Q"





glamourbag said:


> Yes for me: Togo, Q





BegforBag said:


> For me its Epsom, Q





Nico_79 said:


> Togo, Q





Kacero said:


> Leather Togo
> 
> Date stamp Q


----------



## dharma

This really stinks...no pun intended. I'm wondering if it coud be traced to the glue used in assembly, since it seems to be a variety of colors and leathers. Some glues are made from organic materials and smell horrible. rabbit skin comes to mind......My sincere hope that this works out for everyone involved.


----------



## Julide

*Etoile De Mer*Thank you for compiling this list!!


----------



## etoile de mer

Julide said:


> *Etoile De Mer*Thank you for compiling this list!!



 Thank you, Julide! Hoping more will jump in with their details!


----------



## mrs.hu

I'm glad I came across this thread! I've been telling my husband for a while that my bag has a weird smell. A slight skunk-like smell describes it well! It is noticeable when I'm using the bag but can't smell it from afar. 

My affected bag is a 35cm birkin Epsom blue izmir. I think it's a Q stamp since I purchased it from H near the end of 2013 (but I'm not sure if I can tell the difference between O or Q). 

I'm afraid if I bring my bag into H with this complaint, they are going to tell me I caused that smell myself! :0


----------



## carlinha

dharma said:


> This really stinks...no pun intended. I'm wondering if it coud be traced to the *glue used in assembly, since it seems to be a variety of colors and leathers. Some glues are made from organic materials and smell horrible. *rabbit skin comes to mind......My sincere hope that this works out for everyone involved.



you know come to think of it... this sounds plausible...   glue and/or resin??


----------



## perlerare

Israeli_Flava said:


> I'm so sad to see this problem is becoming more like an epidemic. I have received countless PMs and emails from friends here on the forum. SOs have been showing up smelling like stink bombs on many occasions. Not everyone is willing to go public with this problem. Sad that you happen to also have a stink bomb!
> 
> One thing I discovered is that if I am in my SUV, with the stinky bag on the seat next to me and the sun is shining on it... it will stink. The smell is VERY obvious on hot days with tons of sun but the bag also smells in the cold weather when it's in the sunlight for about 30 minutes. I discovered this 2 weeks ago after getting my bag back from the boutique... claiming "Paris didn't smell a thing". Yea right. My bag never left that boutique, let alone went to Paris and back in less than 3 weeks! They couldn't smell the bag in the indoor, open aired boutique so I was accused of "reading about this problem on the Purse Forum" but that the problem doesn't exist in "Epsom bags...Paris is only aware of it in Togo".... Meanwhile, the bag stunk up my SUV during the long and infuriating ride home... Imagine being told that after carrying around a dead skunk Birkin for months bc you're too scared to cause any drama or have confrontation in the boutique?! I'm the biggest fool ever. Send your bag back immediately. The smell never goes away. Don't hold onto hope like I did... it will just make the boutique reluctant to help you.



Suggestion :

On a sunny hot day, after you already drove  for an hour in your SUV for a nice "warm up", go and pick up your SA for  a tour. 
Have them sit in the car and enjoy the atmosphere !

Ah ah !


----------



## perlerare

dharma said:


> This really stinks...no pun intended. I'm wondering if it coud be traced to the glue used in assembly, since it seems to be a variety of colors and leathers. Some glues are made from organic materials and smell horrible. rabbit skin comes to mind......My sincere hope that this works out for everyone involved.




Yes, glue...that was my first thought. 

But Ulysse has NO GLUE, and some members  are complaining about Ulysse as well.... so it has to be something else than glue...


----------



## perlerare

Now this if it could be of any help.


----------



## Kacero

Is it worth noting the atelier's signature  in case it's just one batch of something they're using?


----------



## perlerare

glamourbag said:


> Yes, it is skunk-like in smell. Very foul and not a scent you would want to be around anyone with, they might mistake you for having crossed paths with either an angry animal (skunk) or *that your side job is that of a *** dealer  (just being honest - that is how it smells - terrible) *Heat certainly helps bring the smell out. I noticed mine once the bag got warm or accustomed to a warmer climate...almost like the scent would release when the bag started to "sweat" or "soften" as it got warmer....



OMG, I could not afford one of these bag in any manner as  live close to a border. Custom agents and their DOGS welcome you in and out of the country here... I would get caught for sure. 

Again, one more reason to use and love my Vintage H bags !


----------



## Israeli_Flava

biscuit1 said:


> what age - year are the bags with a problem ?



Seems to be Q stamp and later...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

etoile de mer said:


> Below is a consolidated list, thus far. Many thanks to all who've replied.
> So far it's not looking good for year Q, in Togo or Epsom!



Epsom Q stamp


----------



## Israeli_Flava

perlerare said:


> Suggestion :
> 
> On a sunny hot day, after you already drove  for an hour in your SUV for a nice "warm up", go and pick up your SA for  a tour.
> Have them sit in the car and enjoy the atmosphere !
> 
> Ah ah !



After how I was treated... I will probably never bring this issue up in my boutique again. I'm going elsewhere... to a boutique with a craftsman when the bag is in full skunk-mode. In fact, I probably won't go back to that boutique for a long long loooooooong time. Still livid. Can't even bring myself to pick up the phone and inquire about a GM. Very sad.


----------



## Nico_79

perlerare said:


> Now this if it could be of any help.



 Thanks for bringing some levity to the thread. I'd give that photo to any SA that disagrees to take back the skunky bags.


----------



## swezfamily

Kacero said:


> Is it worth noting the atelier's signature  in case it's just one batch of something they're using?



This could be.  Possibly the product that one particular craftsman is using has gone bad.  How do you find the craftsman's signature?


----------



## TankerToad

perlerare said:


> Yes, glue...that was my first thought.
> 
> But Ulysse has NO GLUE, and some members  are complaining about Ulysse as well.... so it has to be something else than glue...


 
Resin?


----------



## TankerToad

perlerare said:


> Now this if it could be of any help.


This is witty!!


----------



## glamourbag

perlerare said:


> OMG, I could not afford one of these bag in any manner as  live close to a border. Custom agents and their DOGS welcome you in and out of the country here... I would get caught for sure.
> 
> Again, one more reason to use and love my Vintage H bags !



Haha! Yes....funny thing is, I too, reside two minutes from the country border and I travel back and forth on a weekly (if not more than that) basis. This was brought up in a conversation I had with my husband, when discussing how I should not carry that bag in public.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

glamourbag said:


> Haha! Yes....funny thing is, I too, reside two minutes from the country border and I travel back and forth on a weekly (if not more than that) basis. This was brought up in a conversation I had with my husband, when discussing how I should not carry that bag in public.



Funny thing is I'd take a p*t smell over the tart skunk odor anyday!


----------



## Kacero

swezfamily said:


> This could be.  Possibly the product that one particular craftsman is using has gone bad.  How do you find the craftsman's signature?




I thought the number and letters stamped on the leather pertain to an individual craft person?


----------



## glamourbag

Israeli_Flava said:


> Funny thing is I'd take a p*t smell over the tart skunk odor anyday!



You know I am still really upset that your issue cannot be resolved! There is NO FREAKING WAY you should have to stand for this as a response. I would revisit them when the temperature rises and have them smell it again. Ridiculous!


----------



## perlerare

Kacero said:


> I thought the number and letters stamped on the leather pertain to an individual craft person?



Myth.... No longer true IRL.


----------



## bababebi

Kacero said:


> I thought the number and letters stamped on the leather pertain to an individual craft person?



Bags come from an atelier. Different people work on different parts. Stamp shows origin though.


----------



## purselover888

bababebi said:


> Bags come from an atelier. Different people work on different parts. Stamp shows origin though.



Oh interesting!  I thought I saw some documentary where they said the same craftsman works on each bag from beginning to end?  Has that changed?  Maybe I understood it wrong...


----------



## perlerare

purselover888 said:


> Oh interesting!  I thought I saw some documentary where they said the same craftsman works on each bag from beginning to end?  Has that changed?  Maybe I understood it wrong...



This is what they say, but the truth is this :



bababebi said:


> Bags come from an atelier. Different people work on different parts. Stamp shows origin though.



The golden times are long gone.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

glamourbag said:


> You know I am still really upset that your issue cannot be resolved! There is NO FREAKING WAY you should have to stand for this as a response. I would revisit them when the temperature rises and have them smell it again. Ridiculous!



There's no way I'm going back for round 2 with my boutique. I will seek help elsewhere... A few states away...soon as the temps raise. In the meantime I'm enjoying jewel in the cold temps while the stench is dormant :/


----------



## fashionpl

perlerare said:


> This is what they say, but the truth is this :
> 
> 
> 
> The golden times are long gone.


I guess this is why I should adore my vintage box K I just acquired even more 

Do you by any chance know when they stopped using the one craftsman from start to finish?


----------



## LadyCupid

Israeli_Flava said:


> After how I was treated... I will probably never bring this issue up in my boutique again. I'm going elsewhere... to a boutique with a craftsman when the bag is in full skunk-mode. In fact, I probably won't go back to that boutique for a long long loooooooong time. Still livid. Can't even bring myself to pick up the phone and inquire about a GM. Very sad.



You must be pretty upset. I really can't believe that they returned the bag after what ypu stressed to them but like you said keep it till summer and let them smell it that time.


----------



## eagle1002us

The mystique of these bags is a traditional craftsperson making the bag from start to finish.  In reality, each bag can be produced faster if the crafters specialize in different sections.   


If the manufacturing site is as air-conditioned as the boutiques, no one will be able to smell any heat-related scent.


----------



## kat99

perlerare said:


> This is what they say, but the truth is this :
> 
> 
> 
> The golden times are long gone.




This is sad to hear! Is this also the case with SO's?


----------



## doves75

perlerare said:


> This is what they say, but the truth is this :
> 
> 
> 
> The golden times are long gone.




May you clarify what does it mean by the bag coming from atelier?? 
I'm kinda disappointed that H Bags are not made by 1 craftsman anymore from start to finish. Also, who handles the bag that are there for a spa?? 
Thank you for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## Julide

perlerare said:


> This is what they say, but the truth is this :
> 
> 
> 
> The golden times are long gone.



I wonder if this is in response to quality issues and training new craftsmen? Assembly line work is much more efficient, time wise. Maybe this is the solution to filling orders? Or it is easier to train a craftsperson on a single step , and quicker than training on a whole bag? I am thinking out loud,:shame:but any information would be interesting and appreciated.


----------



## perlerare

fashionpl said:


> I guess this is why I should adore my vintage box K I just acquired even more
> 
> Do you by any chance know when they stopped using the one craftsman from start to finish?



It was brought to my attention in 2005 or 2006 ...can't recall exactly.


----------



## perlerare

kat99 said:


> This is sad to hear!* Is this also the case with SO's*?



I have no clue.


----------



## perlerare

Julide said:


> I wonder if this is in response to quality issues and training new craftsmen? Assembly line work is much more efficient, time wise. Maybe this is the solution to filling orders? Or it is easier to train a craftsperson on a single step , and quicker than training on a whole bag? I am thinking out loud,:shame:but any information would be interesting and appreciated.



All you said make sense. Also, there are so many styles now, that it make no sense to train someone say for the Berline , and then train again for the Etribelt.....and so on. They rather train someone for one single step that will be included in many styles production process. 

*Anyway, times when one crafperson=one bag are long gone. *

_Luxury lost its luster_...as Dana Thomas very well wrote in 2007. This apply to Hermes , no exceptions.


----------



## chicinthecity777

perlerare said:


> All you said make sense. Also, there are so many styles now, that it make no sense to train someone say for the Berline , and then train again for the Etribelt.....and so on. They rather train someone for one single step that will be included in many styles production process.
> 
> *Anyway, times when one crafperson=one bag are long gone. *
> 
> _Luxury lost its luster_...as Dana Thomas very well wrote in 2007. This apply to Hermes , no exceptions.



It's really sad! I remember the craftswoman telling us the "one person one bag" thing at the Festival des Metier and Leather Forever.


----------



## purselover888

xiangxiang0731 said:


> It's really sad! I remember the craftswoman telling us the "one person one bag" thing at the Festival des Metier and Leather Forever.



Yes, I could have sworn Pierre said the one person one bag thing just last year at this event


----------



## glamourbag

eagle1002us said:


> The mystique of these bags is a traditional craftsperson making the bag from start to finish.  In reality, each bag can be produced faster if the crafters specialize in different sections.
> 
> 
> If the manufacturing site is as air-conditioned as the boutiques, no one will be able to smell any heat-related scent.


THIS^^^^ is ikely EXACTLY how it passed quality control and the scent wasnt noticed


----------



## bababebi

xiangxiang0731 said:


> It's really sad! I remember the craftswoman telling us the "one person one bag" thing at the Festival des Metier and Leather Forever.



Well, I imagine that is the speech that corporate public relations scripts for them. It sounds much more special, naturally.

And once upon a time it was true.


----------



## Love Of My Life

bababebi said:


> Well, I imagine that is the speech that corporate public relations scripts for them. It sounds much more special, naturally.
> 
> And once upon a time it was true.


 


Oh yes, once upon a time...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

yodaling1 said:


> You must be pretty upset. I really can't believe that they returned the bag after what ypu stressed to them but like you said keep it till summer and let them smell it that time.





eagle1002us said:


> If the manufacturing site is as air-conditioned as the boutiques, no one will be able to smell any heat-related scent.



Here's my beef: Don't keep my bag for 3 weeks and say you sent it to Paris. If YOU don't smell anything and are not planning on "taking my word for it".. then be professional and say "I don't smell anything...bring me the bag when it smells so I can assess the situation"....  That is totally understandable for the boutique actually wants to smell something but I am a loyal client there so I thought they took my word. Foolish again. I can't read minds and there's no need to lie to me. I don't over react, yell, cause a scene.... I speak softly and privately about the matter. This is all just so ridiculous to me.


----------



## Julide

perlerare said:


> It was brought to my attention in 2005 or 2006 ...can't recall exactly.





perlerare said:


> All you said make sense. Also, there are so many styles now, that it make no sense to train someone say for the Berline , and then train again for the Etribelt.....and so on. They rather train someone for one single step that will be included in many styles production process.
> 
> *Anyway, times when one crafperson=one bag are long gone. *
> 
> _Luxury lost its luster_...as Dana Thomas very well wrote in 2007. This apply to Hermes , no exceptions.



*Perlerare* Thank you for the information!Very interesting...



bababebi said:


> Well, I imagine that is the speech that corporate public relations scripts for them. It sounds much more special, naturally.
> 
> And once upon a time it was true.



Again thank you *Bababebi* too!

I find this information will definitely weigh on my mind for my next purchase from Hermes.


----------



## Julide

Israeli_Flava said:


> Here's my beef: Don't keep my bag for 3 weeks and say you sent it to Paris. If YOU don't smell anything and are not planning on "taking my word for it".. then be professional and say "I don't smell anything...bring me the bag when it smells so I can assess the situation"....  That is totally understandable for the boutique actually wants to smell something but I am a loyal client there so I thought they took my word. Foolish again. I can't read minds and there's no need to lie to me. I don't over react, yell, cause a scene.... I speak softly and privately about the matter. This is all just so ridiculous to me.



I understand and feel for you. I too dislike the way that this was handled, like you said if they would have been upfront I would have respected them. I feel bad that you feel unable to return to them to find a solution. This type of behavior combined with recent revelations are making me think hard about my next purchases. *IsraeliFlava*I am truly sorry that you are going thru this.


----------



## swezfamily

perlerare said:


> This is what they say, but the truth is this :
> 
> 
> 
> The golden times are long gone.




This is sad to hear. I had no idea and I've been telling people that my bag was made entirely by one person. For me, that kind of justified the price tag. It's still a beautifully made bag that is hand sewn, but it seemed more special to think that only one person worked on it.


----------



## TogoVeyron

swezfamily said:


> This is sad to hear. I had no idea and I've been telling people that my bag was made entirely by one person. For me, that kind of justified the price tag. It's still a beautifully made bag that is hand sewn, but it seemed more special to think that only one person worked on it.




Do you know for sure that it's not made by one person? Where do people get there information from? I'm just asking, people claim this and that and to be honest we are not sure one way or the other.


----------



## Nico_79

swezfamily said:


> This is sad to hear. I had no idea and I've been telling people that my bag was made entirely by one person. For me, that kind of justified the price tag. It's still a beautifully made bag that is hand sewn, but it seemed more special to think that only one person worked on it.



I agree. I had no idea it was multiple people working on one bag either. Having attended the Festival des Metiers, they certainly gave that impression. I feel a bit underwhelmed at this assembly line process now. Sigh.


----------



## bababebi

TogoVeyron said:


> Do you know for sure that it's not made by one person? Where do people get there information from? I'm just asking, people claim this and that and to be honest we are not sure one way or the other.



Some Hermes customers are invited from time to time to visit an atelier where they make bags as part of a special program. I was briefed by a client after a visit.

This isn't strictly relevant to bags having weird odors and what to do about it, though.


----------



## TogoVeyron

bababebi said:


> Some Hermes customers are invited from time to time to visit an atelier where they make bags as part of a special program. I was briefed by a client after a visit.
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't strictly relevant to bags having weird odors and what to do about it, though.




Gotcha. 

As for being relevant to the odor issue, I agree with you. I wasn't the one who started a topic about multiple people working on one bag. Hence my question.


----------



## LadyCupid

Israeli_Flava said:


> Here's my beef: Don't keep my bag for 3 weeks and say you sent it to Paris. If YOU don't smell anything and are not planning on "taking my word for it".. then be professional and say "I don't smell anything...bring me the bag when it smells so I can assess the situation"....  That is totally understandable for the boutique actually wants to smell something but I am a loyal client there so I thought they took my word. Foolish again. I can't read minds and there's no need to lie to me. I don't over react, yell, cause a scene.... I speak softly and privately about the matter. This is all just so ridiculous to me.



Hermes is so used to the lying games but I just do not like the way they handled this especially when you are their client. And this is also from the mouth of your SA or the manager? I certainly will feel the same way as you right now if the store treats me like that.


----------



## eagle1002us

Israeli_Flava said:


> Here's my beef: Don't keep my bag for 3 weeks and say you sent it to Paris. If YOU don't smell anything and are not planning on "taking my word for it".. then be professional and say "I don't smell anything...bring me the bag when it smells so I can assess the situation"....  That is totally understandable for the boutique actually wants to smell something but I am a loyal client there so I thought they took my word. Foolish again. I can't read minds and there's no need to lie to me. I don't over react, yell, cause a scene.... I speak softly and privately about the matter. This is all just so ridiculous to me.





Communicate with Corporate or with FSH.  Manufacturers are supposed to stand by their products.  The first thing you should have been told when you took bag to boutique is that they were sorry this happened to you.


----------



## TogoVeyron

eagle1002us said:


> Communicate with Corporate or with FSH.  Manufacturers are supposed to stand by their products.  The first thing you should have been told when you took bag to boutique is that they were sorry this happened to you.




Good point Eagle. You go above the SA and the SM if need be, don't give up an most certainly don't WAIT!! I know your bag doesn't smell now but waiting till summer so it smells again, isn't a great idea. You have an issue an you need to have it resolved. I would ask for a District Manager or Regional Manager at first and if that doesn't work (which it probably will) communicate with Robert Chavez if it goes that far. I'm sure they would love to hear how you have been treated. This isn't just for Israeli_flava, it goes for anyone who has been treated like Israeli has.


----------



## Nico_79

TogoVeyron said:


> Good point Eagle. You go above the SA and the SM if need be, don't give up an most certainly don't WAIT!! I know your bag doesn't smell now but waiting till summer so it smells again, isn't a great idea. You have an issue an you need to have it resolved. I would ask for a District Manager or Regional Manager at first and if that doesn't work (which it probably will) communicate with Robert Chavez if it goes that far. I'm sure they would love to hear how you have been treated. This isn't just for Israeli_flava, it goes for anyone who has been treated like Israeli has.



I agree. I think to wait another four months just makes it look like you've accepted their lies and fake attitude. I would NOT put up with such treatment especially after being a loyal customer to one particular store.


----------



## swezfamily

If Paris is aware of this, which according to my SA they are, doesn't it seem like they should make the SM's aware that this is a real issue and that they may have customers coming in with stinky bags?

*Begforbag* said that her SM contacted the RM and was told that nobody had ever heard of this issue.


----------



## minismurf04

Israeli_Flava said:


> There's no way I'm going back for round 2 with my boutique. I will seek help elsewhere... A few states away...soon as the temps raise. In the meantime I'm enjoying jewel in the cold temps while the stench is dormant :/



So sorry to hear this IF!  I've been coming back to this thread to read up on the progress, and quite surprised by how you've been treated.  This is an issue for you, and as a customer, you've a right to express your concerns and have it resolved one way or another.  Please don't give up...go higher up if you have to!  If it was me, I'd personally bring it back to H Paris if I have to.  It's an expensive bag; H boasts its craftsmanship, they should stand behind their word!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

TogoVeyron said:


> Good point Eagle. You go above the SA and the SM if need be, don't give up an most certainly don't WAIT!! I know your bag doesn't smell now but waiting till summer so it smells again, isn't a great idea. You have an issue an you need to have it resolved. I would ask for a District Manager or Regional Manager at first and if that doesn't work (which it probably will) communicate with Robert Chavez if it goes that far. I'm sure they would love to hear how you have been treated. This isn't just for Israeli_flava, it goes for anyone who has been treated like Israeli has.



I do not want to wait to have this issue resolved. I planned on going to NYC to speak to the leather expert. NYC is a 5 hour drive so I've been trying to go on a Saturday with no SNOW. Does he work on Saturdays? Is that a good idea? I really don't want to go back to my store with this issue bc I know it will turn into an argument at this point and that's not my style. I want to deal with someone who knows this issue, knows leather and knows how to address this. Period. No SM/SAs with hidden agendas and no long letters to corporate complaining about anyone or anything. I just want this fixed and thought going to Madison would be best. Oh, and I can certainly make my bag stink now. Just sit on the front seat of my SUV for 30 minutes in the sun and I'll have a nice ripe skunk for em.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

I really appreciate everyone taking the time to chime in, send me messages and give me support. Really, this has been taxing on my spirit. I love Hermes so much. I'm really trying not to let this experience steal my joy but it's hard. My stinky bag is a BIRKIN.... A birkin that I LOVE! I'm not rich and have worked my butt off to get this bag! But I have faith this will be resolved in a positive way.... For all of us who have been sold these stinky leather goods.


----------



## eagle1002us

TogoVeyron said:


> Good point Eagle. You go above the SA and the SM if need be, don't give up an most certainly don't WAIT!! I know your bag doesn't smell now but waiting till summer so it smells again, isn't a great idea. You have an issue an you need to have it resolved. I would ask for a District Manager or Regional Manager at first and if that doesn't work (which it probably will) communicate with Robert Chavez if it goes that far. I'm sure they would love to hear how you have been treated. This isn't just for Israeli_flava, it goes for anyone who has been treated like Israeli has.





Thanks *TogoVeyron*!  Waiting can imply that the product is pretty much all right ("she kept it this long so what's the problem?") and that the return really masks a case of buyer's remorse.   


I speak from experience over dithering too long to make an ebay return.


----------



## TogoVeyron

swezfamily said:


> If Paris is aware of this, which according to my SA they are, doesn't it seem like they should make the SM's aware that this is a real issue and that they may have customers coming in with stinky bags?
> 
> 
> 
> *Begforbag* said that her SM contacted the RM and was told that nobody had ever heard of this issue.




A. I doubt Paris knows about this (especially judging from the posts I've been reading)

B. Just because the SM say they contacted the RM and was told nobody never heard of this issue means nothing. If the customer has an issue and the store level can't handle it, then we the customer needs to go have this issue resolved with those who can resolve it. Meaning, ask the SM and not the SA, for RM or corporates number so you can directly tell them what's going on with your bag. I'm sure the issue will be rectified at that point. If not then you go higher. We are the ones that spend tremendous amount of money on these bags and it needs to be fixed period!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Nico_79 said:


> I agree. I think to wait another four months just makes it look like you've accepted their lies and fake attitude. I would NOT put up with such treatment especially after being a loyal customer to one particular store.





minismurf04 said:


> So sorry to hear this IF!  I've been coming back to this thread to read up on the progress, and quite surprised by how you've been treated.  This is an issue for you, and as a customer, you've a right to express your concerns and have it resolved one way or another.  Please don't give up...go higher up if you have to!  If it was me, I'd personally bring it back to H Paris if I have to.  It's an expensive bag; H boasts its craftsmanship, they should stand behind their word!


----------



## TogoVeyron

Israeli_Flava said:


> I do not want to wait to have this issue resolved. I planned on going to NYC to speak to the leather expert. NYC is a 5 hour drive so I've been trying to go on a Saturday with no SNOW. Does he work on Saturdays? Is that a good idea? I really don't want to go back to my store with this issue bc I know it will turn into an argument at this point and that's not my style. I want to deal with someone who knows this issue, knows leather and knows how to address this. Period. No SM/SAs with hidden agendas and no long letters to corporate complaining about anyone or anything. I just want this fixed and thought going to Madison would be best. Oh, and I can certainly make my bag stink now. Just sit on the front seat of my SUV for 30 minutes in the sun and I'll have a nice ripe skunk for em.




Do what you think is right, I told you my opinion. Your a customer who has bought an very expensive item, you should not have to drive 5 hours to get an issue resolved.


----------



## swezfamily

TogoVeyron said:


> A. I doubt Paris knows about this (especially judging from the posts I've been reading)
> 
> B. Just because the SM say they contacted the RM and was told nobody never heard of this issue means nothing. If the customer has an issue and the store level can't handle it, then we the customer needs to go have this issue resolved with those who can resolve it. Meaning, ask the SM and not the SA, for RM or corporates number so you can directly tell them what's going on with your bag. I'm sure the issue will be rectified at that point. If not then you go higher. We are the ones that spend tremendous amount of money on these bags and it needs to be fixed period!!!




Regarding point A - my SM contacted the Hermes VP and was told it definitely is an issue (said it is rare) and advised the bag be sent back to Paris.  I'm not sure if the RM got involved at all.


----------



## swezfamily

Israeli_Flava said:


> I really appreciate everyone taking the time to chime in, send me messages and give me support. Really, this has been taxing on my spirit. I love Hermes so much. I'm really trying not to let this experience steal my joy but it's hard. My stinky bag is a BIRKIN.... A birkin that I LOVE! I'm not rich and have worked my butt off to get this bag! But I have faith this will be resolved in a positive way.... For all of us who have been sold these stinky leather goods.




Good luck on your trip to Madison Ave.!!


----------



## TogoVeyron

swezfamily said:


> Regarding point A - my SM contacted the Hermes VP and was told it definitely is an issue (said it is rare) and advised the bag be sent back to Paris.  I'm not sure if the RM got involved at all.




Oh ok, that's great to hear. At the VP level, who needs the RM &#128516;. Hopefully your issue gets fixed ASAP!!


----------



## swezfamily

TogoVeyron said:


> Oh ok, that's great to hear. At the VP level, who needs the RM &#128516;. Hopefully your issue gets fixed ASAP!!




Thank you!


----------



## seton

Israeli_Flava said:


> I do not want to wait to have this issue resolved. I planned on going to NYC to speak to the leather expert. NYC is a 5 hour drive so I've been trying to go on a Saturday with no SNOW. Does he work on Saturdays? Is that a good idea? I really don't want to go back to my store with this issue bc I know it will turn into an argument at this point and that's not my style. I want to deal with someone who knows this issue, knows leather and knows how to address this. Period. No SM/SAs with hidden agendas and no long letters to corporate complaining about anyone or anything. I just want this fixed and thought going to Madison would be best. Oh, and I can certainly make my bag stink now. Just sit on the front seat of my SUV for 30 minutes in the sun and I'll have a nice ripe skunk for em.



Claude? Yes, he is there on Sat but maybe not at the repair desk during a packed house like Sat. Have the lady who usually works the repair desk get him from upstairs. And make sure that your bag is really ripe to show him. He is a sweetie but very philosophical, having seen all kinds over the yrs.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

seton said:


> Claude? Yes, he is there on Sat but maybe not at the repair desk during a packed house like Sat. Have the lady who usually works the repair desk get him from upstairs. And make sure that your bag is really ripe to show him. He is a sweetie but very philosophical, having seen all kinds over the yrs.



Yes, Claude. Thank you sooo soo sooo much Seton for your insight and advice. I will probably call the store to verify he will be there on the Sat I intend to drive to NYC.


----------



## etoile de mer

Israeli_Flava said:


> Yes, Claude. Thank you sooo soo sooo much Seton for your insight and advice. I will probably call the store to verify he will be there on the Sat I intend to drive to NYC.



So very sorry you've had to deal with this!  I think your idea to get help directly from the leather expert/craftsman makes great sense. Such an extra bother for you to have to make the long drive, but there will be no worries that all the pertinent is not conveyed. And, I'm sure you'll get help resolving this! We're all cheering you on! Keep us posted.


----------



## purselover888

Israeli_Flava said:


> Yes, Claude. Thank you sooo soo sooo much Seton for your insight and advice. I will probably call the store to verify he will be there on the Sat I intend to drive to NYC.



I am so happy that you are taking matters into your own hands.  Beyond usual client service, you wear all Hermes incredibly well, and I think H should want to make things right for you.  

You may want to get in touch with any friend who is a loyal customer at Madison and have them go in with you and have their SA help advocate for you also (in addition to talking to Claude.)  Nowadays spa service is a bit more complicated and they can give reasons why not.

xx


----------



## Onthego

Israeli_Flava said:


> I do not want to wait to have this issue resolved. I planned on going to NYC to speak to the leather expert. NYC is a 5 hour drive so I've been trying to go on a Saturday with no SNOW. Does he work on Saturdays? Is that a good idea? I really don't want to go back to my store with this issue bc I know it will turn into an argument at this point and that's not my style. I want to deal with someone who knows this issue, knows leather and knows how to address this. Period. No SM/SAs with hidden agendas and no long letters to corporate complaining about anyone or anything. I just want this fixed and thought going to Madison would be best. Oh, and I can certainly make my bag stink now. Just sit on the front seat of my SUV for 30 minutes in the sun and I'll have a nice ripe skunk for em.


Reading this just make my heart break. I know what it is like to work really hard and then think long and hard what to spend my money on. Hoping you find some kind of solution to this nightmare.


----------



## ABlovesH

purselover888 said:


> I am so happy that you are taking matters into your own hands.  Beyond usual client service, you wear all Hermes incredibly well, and I think H should want to make things right for you.
> 
> You may want to get in touch with any friend who is a loyal customer at Madison and have them go in with you and have their SA help advocate for you also (in addition to talking to Claude.)  Nowadays spa service is a bit more complicated and they can give reasons why not.
> 
> xx



I haven't taken a bag to spa in awhile- what's changed?? Spa/repair service is one of my favorite things about Hermes- I'm not sure how I would feel about H is they started making it difficult to get service.

This smell issue is just crazy- the OP shouldn't have to drive 5 hours in hopes of getting a satisfactory answer, but I understand the reasons for doing so. I hope they resolve this issue!!


----------



## missarewa

this scares me. i'm saving up for my first K


----------



## DesigningStyle

I have not smelled one of these bags, but from past leather bag ownership I believe if the the leather is not tanned properly it can develop a this smell. Maybe the batch of leather Hermes purchased was not treated correctly.


----------



## bababebi

It could be. I visited a tannery once and it was one of the smelliest places I have ever been. I mean awful.


----------



## seton

I have heard about this too, now that I think of it. . .


----------



## Mindi B

The very intelligent ladies of tPF will have this problem figured out well before Hermes does.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> The very intelligent ladies of tPF will have this problem figured out well before Hermes does.


----------



## chicinthecity777

I think it's to do with the tanning process. Skin itself doesn't have any smell. The smell comes out of leather goods is due to the tanning process.


----------



## chicinthecity777

I think it could due to what they use to achieve the pigmentation of the colours. Natural pigmentation vs chemical pigmentation then we might get our answer. 

I am doing home decorating at the moment and did some research on paint and it's the same with paint. The reason why expensive paint is worth the money because they use strictly natural pigmentation.They have to add things to achieve the colours and that's where it could go wrong.


----------



## eagle1002us

bababebi said:


> It could be. I visited a tannery once and it was one of the smelliest places I have ever been. I mean awful.





Drove past one years ago.  Ditto.


----------



## perlerare

There are two aspects to this situation :

1- why does some bag develops this smell when it gets warm

2-How will Hermes address this issue

So far we only have (our) assumptions about 1 , and already bad news about 2

I am eager to hear what Claude said/did about this.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Just a quick update on my situation since I have received quite a few pm's (TY for the love):  

I actually received a very sweet phone call from my boutique yesterday apologizing profusely for the situation I have been put in, the way I was treated etc.... Long story short, my Soufre B will be going to Paris after all. I won't be forced to make that 5 hour drive to NYC... I will take her back to my boutique this week. 

Ladies, they're paying attention. That's good.


----------



## Julide

Israeli_Flava said:


> Just a quick update on my situation since I have received quite a few pm's (TY for the love):
> 
> I actually received a very sweet phone call from my boutique yesterday apologizing profusely for the situation I have been put in, the way I was treated etc.... Long story short, my Soufre B will be going to Paris after all. I won't be forced to make that 5 hour drive to NYC... I will take her back to my boutique this week.
> 
> Ladies, they're paying attention. That's good.



This is wonderful news IF!!!I truly hope everyone's problems are solved soon!!Please keep us updated!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Julide said:


> This is wonderful news IF!!!I truly hope everyone's problems are solved soon!!Please keep us updated!!



Julide, your kind words/messages are so special to me... This has been so stressful. Thank U


----------



## eagle1002us

Israeli_Flava said:


> Just a quick update on my situation since I have received quite a few pm's (TY for the love):
> 
> I actually received a very sweet phone call from my boutique yesterday apologizing profusely for the situation I have been put in, the way I was treated etc.... Long story short, my Soufre B will be going to Paris after all. I won't be forced to make that 5 hour drive to NYC... I will take her back to my boutique this week.
> 
> Ladies, they're paying attention. That's good.




Wow.   I am sure glad the situation is on its way to being resolved so you don't have to schlep out of state to access H shawls and stuff.   What a pain that would be.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

eagle1002us said:


> Wow.   I am sure glad the situation is on its way to being resolved so you don't have to schlep out of state to access H shawls and stuff.   What a pain that would be.



YES! What a saga. And I hate cheating on my SA but I felt so badly that I couldn't go back into that store. Now I feel a bit of redemption. TY for your words of encouragement and messages J...


----------



## doves75

Israeli_Flava said:


> Just a quick update on my situation since I have received quite a few pm's (TY for the love):
> 
> I actually received a very sweet phone call from my boutique yesterday apologizing profusely for the situation I have been put in, the way I was treated etc.... Long story short, my Soufre B will be going to Paris after all. I won't be forced to make that 5 hour drive to NYC... I will take her back to my boutique this week.
> 
> Ladies, they're paying attention. That's good.




I'm very pleased that finally Hermes will take this issue seriously IF. I wonder if some Hermes SA or SM aw this forum too &#128522;. But we all so happy that you don't have to drive that far just to get the H attention. 
&#128591;&#10084;&#65039;&#128591;


----------



## MYH

Israeli_Flava said:


> YES! What a saga. And I hate cheating on my SA but I felt so badly that I couldn't go back into that store. Now I feel a bit of redemption. TY for your words of encouragement and messages J...


IF - I'm glad they made things right with you.  I'm hoping you and the other ladies get new bags to replace your stinky ones soon.


----------



## Mindi B

IF, I am so glad the boutique reached out to you.  You did NOTHING wrong and their original response was completely unacceptable; how awful that _you_ felt you had to stay away because of _their_ poor behavior.  Yay that somebody figured out they were in the wrong!  Please do keep us posted on your experience.


----------



## swezfamily

Israeli_Flava said:


> Just a quick update on my situation since I have received quite a few pm's (TY for the love):
> 
> I actually received a very sweet phone call from my boutique yesterday apologizing profusely for the situation I have been put in, the way I was treated etc.... Long story short, my Soufre B will be going to Paris after all. I won't be forced to make that 5 hour drive to NYC... I will take her back to my boutique this week.
> 
> Ladies, they're paying attention. That's good.




Yay!  I'm so glad to hear this. You must feel relieved.

I wonder if they've been reading on TPF?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

swezfamily said:


> Yay!  I'm so glad to hear this. You must feel relieved.
> 
> I wonder if they've been reading on TPF?



Yes, I am soooo sooo relieved. 
Yes, "t*h*ey" are reading the purse forum.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Mindi B said:


> IF, I am so glad the boutique reached out to you.  You did NOTHING wrong and their original response was completely unacceptable; how awful that _you_ felt you had to stay away because of _their_ poor behavior.  Yay that somebody figured out they were in the wrong!  Please do keep us posted on your experience.



Thanks Mindi. Actually most people who know me IRL (myself included) are surprised at how timid I am when it comes to dealing with Hermes. I am a *SHARK* in the boardroom.  I honestly have no idea what comes over me or why I'm so intimidated. 

Hopefully all will end well.... I will keep you all posted!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

doves75 said:


> I'm very pleased that finally Hermes will take this issue seriously IF. I wonder if some Hermes SA or SM aw this forum too &#55357;&#56842;. But we all so happy that you don't have to drive that far just to get the H attention.
> &#55357;&#56911;&#10084;&#65039;&#55357;&#56911;





MYH said:


> IF - I'm glad they made things right with you.  I'm hoping you and the other ladies get new bags to replace your stinky ones soon.



Thanks so much ladies. Once the bag is at Hermes and they smell the smell, I will feel a ton better. But I do think it will work out fine in the end. I have hope now.


----------



## glamourbag

Israeli_Flava said:


> Just a quick update on my situation since I have received quite a few pm's (TY for the love):
> 
> I actually received a very sweet phone call from my boutique yesterday apologizing profusely for the situation I have been put in, the way I was treated etc.... Long story short, my Soufre B will be going to Paris after all. I won't be forced to make that 5 hour drive to NYC... I will take her back to my boutique this week.
> 
> Ladies, they're paying attention. That's good.


Thank goodness that your situation is on its way to being resolved. A smelly bag isn't something someone would want to "make up" or "imagine" as the only thing we really want to do is enjoy our items. Buyers remorse never played a part in any of this. I am so happy that your relationship with your boutique will be back to what it was! FIngers crossed it will all be in the free and clear from now on.


----------



## etoile de mer

Israeli_Flava said:


> Just a quick update on my situation since I have received quite a few pm's (TY for the love):
> 
> I actually received a very sweet phone call from my boutique yesterday apologizing profusely for the situation I have been put in, the way I was treated etc.... Long story short, my Soufre B will be going to Paris after all. I won't be forced to make that 5 hour drive to NYC... I will take her back to my boutique this week.
> 
> Ladies, they're paying attention. That's good.



Best news, *Israeli_Flava*, so very glad to hear!  Many thanks for the update, and keep us posted!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

glamourbag said:


> Thank goodness that your situation is on its way to being resolved. A smelly bag isn't something someone would want to "make up" or "imagine" as the only thing we really want to do is enjoy our items. Buyers remorse never played a part in any of this. I am so happy that your relationship with your boutique will be back to what it was! FIngers crossed it will all be in the free and clear from now on.



TY M! I couldn't have said it better myself. And TY for all your advice. Yes, fingers crossed. You're such a sweet friend


----------



## Israeli_Flava

etoile de mer said:


> Best news, *Israeli_Flava*, so very glad to hear!  Many thanks for the update, and keep us posted!



I will dear. TY!


----------



## crochetbella

IF I am so happy to hear that they are going to take care of this for you as they should! Best wishes that all who bought these bags get their problems resolved.


----------



## Nico_79

Israeli_Flava said:


> Just a quick update on my situation since I have received quite a few pm's (TY for the love):
> 
> I actually received a very sweet phone call from my boutique yesterday apologizing profusely for the situation I have been put in, the way I was treated etc.... Long story short, my Soufre B will be going to Paris after all. I won't be forced to make that 5 hour drive to NYC... I will take her back to my boutique this week.
> 
> Ladies, they're paying attention. That's good.



I'm so behind, but I'm so happy to hear your SA apologized for their ridiculous behavior and that you don't have to drive all the way to NYC.  I really hope they can send you a replacement asap, especially after the way they treated you.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Israeli_Flava said:


> Just a quick update on my situation since I have received quite a few pm's (TY for the love):
> 
> I actually received a very sweet phone call from my boutique yesterday apologizing profusely for the situation I have been put in, the way I was treated etc.... Long story short, my Soufre B will be going to Paris after all. I won't be forced to make that 5 hour drive to NYC... I will take her back to my boutique this week.
> 
> Ladies, they're paying attention. That's good.



That's really good news! Keep us posted and I hope they resolve the issue soon!


----------



## mahalagirl

xiangxiang0731 said:


> It's really sad! I remember the craftswoman telling us the "one person one bag" thing at the Festival des Metier and Leather Forever.



So sorry to hear about the smell problems.....but I think maybe they discontinued the 'one craftman' policy is to avoid one person knowing to make one whole bag....just a thought...


----------



## Julide

mahalagirl said:


> So sorry to hear about the smell problems.....but I think maybe they discontinued the 'one craftman' policy is to avoid one person knowing to make one whole bag....just a thought...



This makes sense too! It has to be a combination of many factors, but this one I never thought of!!


----------



## perlerare

I am late to this, but am happy that your store is taking care of this.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

perlerare said:


> I am late to this, but am happy that your store is taking care of this.



 Maja relief.

Brief update: It was sunny in DC yesterday so I attempted to re-create summer heat and sunshine in my SUV prior to going to the boutique. I was mildly successful bc she came to my SUV and was able to catch wiffs of the skunky smell. It wasn't_ just _like the summer skunk, but it was sufficient. Jewel is off to Paris. More later. I hope ladies who have similar issues are getting updates and will have a resolution soon!!! cyber hugs


----------



## Julide

Israeli_Flava said:


> Maja relief.
> 
> Brief update: It was sunny in DC yesterday so I attempted to re-create summer heat and sunshine in my SUV prior to going to the boutique. I was mildly successful bc she came to my SUV and was able to catch wiffs of the skunky smell. It wasn't_ just _like the summer skunk, but it was sufficient. Jewel is off to Paris. More later. I hope ladies who have similar issues are getting updates and will have a resolution soon!!! cyber hugs



Good for you! I hope all works out!!


----------



## minismurf04

good luck dear!  hope she isn't away for too long!


----------



## perlerare

Israeli_Flava said:


> Maja relief.
> 
> Brief update: It was sunny in DC yesterday so I attempted to re-create summer heat and sunshine in my SUV prior to going to the boutique. I was mildly successful bc she came to my SUV and was able to catch wiffs of the skunky smell. It wasn't_ just _like the summer skunk, but it was sufficient. Jewel is off to Paris. More later. I hope ladies who have similar issues are getting updates and will have a resolution soon!!! cyber hugs



I am glad she came to your SUV !


----------



## Nico_79

Israeli_Flava said:


> Maja relief.
> 
> Brief update: It was sunny in DC yesterday so I attempted to re-create summer heat and sunshine in my SUV prior to going to the boutique. I was mildly successful bc she came to my SUV and was able to catch wiffs of the skunky smell. It wasn't_ just _like the summer skunk, but it was sufficient. Jewel is off to Paris. More later. I hope ladies who have similar issues are getting updates and will have a resolution soon!!! cyber hugs



*IF*, this is great news! I hope Paris will take care of the issue and you will be getting a new Jewel back in no time. I also received a call yesterday which I unfortunately missed that was an update on my K, it sounded like good news so I will find out tomorrow when the assistant SM is back.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Nico_79 said:


> *IF*, this is great news! I hope Paris will take care of the issue and you will be getting a new Jewel back in no time. I also received a call yesterday which I unfortunately missed that was an update on my K, it sounded like good news so I will find out tomorrow when the assistant SM is back.



Oh, I hope it is great news dear!!! I'm glad that H is updating ladies on the process! Yours was sent over a month ago so hopefully H has done whatever testing they need to do to verify the flaw....It is really hard to wait....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

perlerare said:


> I am glad she came to your SUV !



Definitely. The boutique is soooooo perfumey!!!!


----------



## prettychic

Wonderful news so far...can't wait until this is successfully resolved and your beloved is all better! Sending positive vibes your way.


----------



## Nico_79

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh, I hope it is great news dear!!! I'm glad that H is updating ladies on the process! Yours was sent over a month ago so hopefully H has done whatever testing they need to do to verify the flaw....It is really hard to wait....



It was good news!! My new K is on it's way to me!!  I really really hope this replacement doesn't stink, that will just be the death of me.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Nico_79 said:


> It was good news!! My new K is on it's way to me!!  I really really hope this replacement doesn't stink, that will just be the death of me.



OMG Nico!!! That was F A S T!!!!!!!!!! R they sending the same color/hw??? I'm soooooo happy for u love muffin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nico_79

Israeli_Flava said:


> OMG Nico!!! That was F A S T!!!!!!!!!! R they sending the same color/hw??? I'm soooooo happy for u love muffin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yes, they said it normally takes 2-3 months, but I am thinking because etain is still current and common that there was one already in the works. I did give corporate a friendly reminder too, asking for an eta, never expected they would be sending my bag! So happy!! I hope your Jewel has a quick turn around time too.


----------



## etoile de mer

Israeli_Flava said:


> Maja relief.
> 
> Brief update: It was sunny in DC yesterday so I attempted to re-create summer heat and sunshine in my SUV prior to going to the boutique. I was mildly successful bc she came to my SUV and was able to catch wiffs of the skunky smell. It wasn't_ just _like the summer skunk, but it was sufficient. Jewel is off to Paris. More later. I hope ladies who have similar issues are getting updates and will have a resolution soon!!! cyber hugs



That's great news *IF*! Hoping for a speedy resolution!



Nico_79 said:


> It was good news!! My new K is on it's way to me!!  I really really hope this replacement doesn't stink, that will just be the death of me.



So glad to hear, *Nico*! Sending best wishes, and keep us posted!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Nico_79 said:


> Yes, they said it normally takes 2-3 months, but I am thinking because etain is still current and common that there was one already in the works. I did give corporate a friendly reminder too, asking for an eta, never expected they would be sending my bag! So happy!! I hope your Jewel has a quick turn around time too.



Well, "they" claim they have some sort of way to "test" these bags for smell... I do too... It's called a window with the SUN shining on the bag... but I digress... sooooo I hope they "tested" your new bag before they send her to you!!! I mean really. I'd die if I get a skunk-in-a-box for the second time also


----------



## swezfamily

Nico_79 said:


> It was good news!! My new K is on it's way to me!!  I really really hope this replacement doesn't stink, that will just be the death of me.



Excellent news *Nico*!!  Mine is etain too (although it has UV interior) so maybe that means I won't have to wait too long.  Mine was shipped to Paris for evaluation about 2 weeks ago.  I called my boutique today for an update and was told that "Paris" is usually slow to respond and they may not hear anything from them for another couple of weeks, but your news is encouraging.

May I ask how you went about giving corporate a friendly reminder?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Nico_79 said:


> It was good news!! My new K is on it's way to me!!  I really really hope this replacement doesn't stink, that will just be the death of me.



Any news love muffin???


----------



## newmommy_va

I wonder if the "stink problem" has been an ongoing issue that hasn't gained traction until now... I found this reference to a clemence Lindy that "stinks up a car" from June 2009, in a totally unrelated thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/whats-the-difference-between-evergrain-and-evercalf-190457-4.html#post11523891


----------



## Israeli_Flava

newmommy_va said:


> I wonder if the "stink problem" has been an ongoing issue that hasn't gained traction until now... I found this reference to a clemence Lindy that "stinks up a car" from June 2009, in a totally unrelated thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/whats-the-difference-between-evergrain-and-evercalf-190457-4.html#post11523891



What post # is it Hun? Can't find it...


----------



## newmommy_va

It's #96 (... the link goes directly to the post for me...)



Israeli_Flava said:


> What post # is it Hun? Can't find it...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

newmommy_va said:


> It's #96 (... the link goes directly to the post for me...)



Oh duh. Sorry I didn't read the end. Hmmmm interesting. Wonder what that was about... The stink from my bag could have killed you if left in the car so I donno... :/


----------



## eagle1002us

Israeli_Flava said:


> What post # is it Hun? Can't find it...





Number 96.  Her link opens directly on it.


----------



## Nico_79

Israeli_Flava said:


> Any news love muffin???



Nothing so far. I think it's in transit still.


----------



## swezfamily

Nico_79 said:


> Nothing so far. I think it's in transit still.



Please give us an update after you receive it.

I still haven't heard anything regarding mine and whether or not Paris will replace it.  I'm already worrying though that I'll be sent another stinky bag, or thin slouchy Togo (the Togo on my original was absolutely perfect), or the wrong color leather or hardware...

I hope your replacement is perfect!


----------



## Nico_79

swezfamily said:


> Please give us an update after you receive it.
> 
> I still haven't heard anything regarding mine and whether or not Paris will replace it.  I'm already worrying though that I'll be sent another stinky bag, or thin slouchy Togo (the Togo on my original was absolutely perfect), or the wrong color leather or hardware...
> 
> I hope your replacement is perfect!


Will do! I have the same fears about the replacement, going to cross my fingers and toes!


----------



## hrhsunshine

ssv003 said:


> I just received a Ulysse mm from H.com in malachite Togo and it does smell a little. To me, it smells a little like skunk. It's not completely overpowering but it does smell nonetheless. I hope the smell will go away with time, because I love the color too much to return it.





Nico_79 said:


> My etain Kelly emits a strong skunk smell too sometimes. I think I will ask my SA about this as it's quite embarrassing to carry around.  I'm so happy there was a thread on this,  I thought I was nuts.





Bond7Girl said:


> Yes, skunk is a better way to describe it. Mine smells so strong, I can't live with it.
> 
> Still, I'm laughing at the idea of a skunk wandering around the Hermes warehouse!



OMG!!!  You all describe exactly what I noticed on my new Togo!  I told my hubby that it reminds me of a skunk (almost onion-ish). I got her yesterday, so she has been sitting out and airing.  I checked the H box and packaging but they smell fine.

I have held a Clemence (with Chevre leather lining) briefly and never noticed an odor like this. 

I love my B but I have her sitting right next me and sometimes wonder if Pepe Le Pew is sitting here 

It was much stronger yesterday but since sitting around for a day, the smell has lightened up.  I hope it doesn't return full force as weather warms up.


----------



## Nico_79

hrhsunshine said:


> OMG!!!  You all describe exactly what I noticed on my new Togo!  I told my hubby that it reminds me of a skunk (almost onion-ish). I got her yesterday, so she has been sitting out and airing.  I checked the H box and packaging but they smell fine.
> 
> I have held a Clemence (with Chevre leather lining) briefly and never noticed an odor like this.
> 
> I love my B but I have her sitting right next me and sometimes wonder if Pepe Le Pew is sitting here
> 
> It was much stronger yesterday but since sitting around for a day, the smell has lightened up.  I hope it doesn't return full force as weather warms up.



Oh no...is this your new B that you got? I hate to tell you, but the smell does not disappear and will only get more intense in warm weather.  You will need to bring this to your local H store and ask if they can replace this for you as it is the leather that is the culprit.

I also find it disheartening that someone sold this bag to you probably knowing it had an issue with the smell.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Nico_79 said:


> Oh no...is this your new B that you got? I hate to tell you, but the smell does not disappear and will only get more intense in warm weather.  You will need to bring this to your local H store and ask if they can replace this for you as it is the leather that is the culprit.
> 
> I also find it disheartening that someone sold this bag to you probably knowing it had an issue with the smell.



Really?


----------



## hrhsunshine

Nico_79 said:


> Will do! I have the same fears about the replacement, going to cross my fingers and toes!



Any updates on yours, Nico?

Anyone else with updates?

My skunky little B is gone. Seller confirmed it indeed stinks and is refunding me. I guess I can call this a successful resolution.  No more skunk, but no dream B.  

Hoping for the keeper to show up sooner than later, but I am still completely floored that buyers of Hermes have to deal with this. It definitely left a sour taste in my mouth.  Hermes buyers shouldn't have to worry about something like this.


----------



## Nico_79

hrhsunshine said:


> Any updates on yours, Nico?
> 
> Anyone else with updates?
> 
> My skunky little B is gone. Seller confirmed it indeed stinks and is refunding me. I guess I can call this a successful resolution.  No more skunk, but no dream B.
> 
> Hoping for the keeper to show up sooner than later, but I am still completely floored that buyers of Hermes have to deal with this. It definitely left a sour taste in my mouth.  Hermes buyers shouldn't have to worry about something like this.



No update yet. I think I will go harass my SA today. 

I think this experience has definitely been bittersweet no? To get your dream bag and to realize that it's a stinker!! Ugh Hermes why do you do this to us!?! 

I am happy to hear the seller agreed to take it back and refund you! I'm sure your dream bag will come around, just need to be patient. I think that is the biggest lesson I have learned from H.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Nico_79 said:


> No update yet. I think I will go harass my SA today.
> 
> I think this experience has definitely been bittersweet no? To get your dream bag and to realize that it's a stinker!! Ugh Hermes why do you do this to us!?!
> 
> I am happy to hear the seller agreed to take it back and refund you! I'm sure your dream bag will come around, just need to be patient. I think that is the biggest lesson I have learned from H.



Good idea! Stoke that fire for an update.

You nailed it. Truly bittersweet.  Definitely a HUGE lesson learned.
Resellers will need to stipulate "skunk free" in their listings


----------



## Nico_79

hrhsunshine said:


> Good idea! Stoke that fire for an update.
> 
> You nailed it. Truly bittersweet.  Definitely a HUGE lesson learned.
> *Resellers will need to stipulate "skunk free" in their listings*



I think that is the scary part, I mean how many people sniff their bag upon purchase?? I sure as heck didn't think to do that!


----------



## loveaddict

ok my sister got birkin rouge cassaque epsom few months back from the store and she was telling me how it smells like a skunk....i kept on telling her its the leather smell maybe this batch has more cowhide smell....until yesterday she picked me up...and when i entered the car i smelled something very bad like skunk....then i asked her whyyy her car smells like that....apparently its the bag!!

hope hermes read this and improves.


----------



## Nico_79

loveaddict said:


> ok my sister got birkin rouge cassaque epsom few months back from the store and she was telling me how it smells like a skunk....i kept on telling her its the leather smell maybe this batch has more cowhide smell....until yesterday she picked me up...and when i entered the car i smelled something very bad like skunk....then i asked her whyyy her car smells like that....apparently its the bag!!
> 
> hope hermes read this and improves.


Did she return the bag for a replacement? The stink does not go away!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Nico_79 said:


> Did she return the bag for a replacement? The stink does not go away!



Don't know. I get the feeling she is not the original buyer.
I definitely stressed to her that there is no fix for the stink and members have had to return their bags to H for a replacement.

Hoping she contacts the original owner so that person can get a replacement from H.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

loveaddict said:


> ok my sister got birkin rouge cassaque epsom few months back from the store and she was telling me how it smells like a skunk....i kept on telling her its the leather smell maybe this batch has more cowhide smell....until yesterday she picked me up...and when i entered the car i smelled something very bad like skunk....then i asked her whyyy her car smells like that....apparently its the bag!!
> 
> hope hermes read this and improves.



I had this issue with Epsom and initially my boutique claimed the problem was only occurring in leather goods made of Togo! I tried to tell them that it's not just a Togo issue bc my birkin smells like PePe Le Pew and it's Epsom! Your sister needs to contact Hermes! They need to know this issue is occurring in other leathers besides Togo! The smell will not go away... It gets worse with heat.  my bag was sent to Paris...


----------



## swezfamily

HRHSUNSHINE - I'm so glad to hear that you were able to return the bag. I hope your next H bag turns up soon for you.

So, I have an update, but not sure what to think about it. After not hearing anything since dropping off my bag over a month ago, I asked my SA to contact Paris to find out what's going on. He told me that they are going to clean the bag and I should have it back in about 6 weeks. I mentioned to him that others with the same problem are getting their bags replaced and he really didn't have an answer for me. He just told me to wait and see (smell) how my bag is after being cleaned. On the one hand, I'd be happy to get my original bag back since aside from the smell it was absolutely perfect, but I'm wondering why others are getting new bags and I'm not?  I wonder if it being an SO makes a difference?  Maybe Paris didn't find it to be that stinky?

NICO - were you told that your bag is brand new or do you think it's possible that yours just got a cleaning too?


----------



## Nico_79

swezfamily said:


> HRHSUNSHINE - I'm so glad to hear that you were able to return the bag. I hope your next H bag turns up soon for you.
> 
> So, I have an update, but not sure what to think about it. After not hearing anything since dropping off my bag over a month ago, I asked my SA to contact Paris to find out what's going on. He told me that they are going to clean the bag and I should have it back in about 6 weeks. I mentioned to him that others with the same problem are getting their bags replaced and he really didn't have an answer for me. He just told me to wait and see (smell) how my bag is after being cleaned. On the one hand, I'd be happy to get my original bag back since aside from the smell it was absolutely perfect, but I'm wondering why others are getting new bags and I'm not?  I wonder if it being an SO makes a difference?  Maybe Paris didn't find it to be that stinky?
> 
> NICO - were you told that your bag is brand new or do you think it's possible that yours just got a cleaning too?



Swezfamily, I was told mine was brand new, a replacement bag as there is nothing to be done about the smell coming from the leather. I will double check though to confirm. I wonder if they are trying to clean yours first because it's a SO?

Update - going to pick up my K this Friday!


----------



## swezfamily

Nico_79 said:


> Swezfamily, I was told mine was brand new, a replacement bag as there is nothing to be done about the smell coming from the leather. I will double check though to confirm. I wonder if they are trying to clean yours first because it's a SO?
> 
> 
> 
> Update - going to pick up my K this Friday!




Lucky you!  Let us know how it looks - and smells.  Ha!!

Yeah, I'm concerned about this so-called cleaning because, like you said, I was under the impression that there is nothing that can be done about the smell. Interestingly, I just googled "cause of bad odor in leather handbag" and a link came up to handbag care on the Burberry website. It says that improper processing of the hide can lead to moisture retention and odor causing bacteria, mold or mildew. They give several solutions for removing the smell, so maybe it's just a matter of Hermes using some kind of solution to kill the bacteria. That doesn't explain why some are getting new bag replacements and others aren't.  I guess I will just have to wait until I get it back and hope for the best.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Israeli_Flava said:


> I had this issue with Epsom and initially my boutique claimed the problem was only occurring in leather goods made of Togo! I tried to tell them that it's not just a Togo issue bc my birkin smells like PePe Le Pew and it's Epsom! Your sister needs to contact Hermes! They need to know this issue is occurring in other leathers besides Togo! The smell will not go away... It gets worse with heat.  my bag was sent to Paris...



*IF*- Oh my dear, did you get your B replaced or did they get rid of the smell ? I thought I was the only one until I read this thread.  I got a Negonda GP last year and it stinks like some kind of plastic. I thought that it was the glue and let it sit out for a week.  The smell did not go away and finally after a few months I had to let the bag go.  I told my SA and she didn't want to talk about it.  She thinks that it is just 'me'.  There could be some leather lots out there that they purchased that had problems.  This is such an eye opener.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Nico_79 said:


> Swezfamily, I was told mine was brand new, a replacement bag as there is nothing to be done about the smell coming from the leather. I will double check though to confirm. I wonder if they are trying to clean yours first because it's a SO?
> 
> Update - going to pick up my K this Friday!



YEA!!!! That is great news! So eager to hear your review when you pick her up.

Thank you dear Nico. We shall see if one appears for me.  I think to myself...do I REALLY want to have to ask every seller to warm up the bag and smell all over to make sure it is skunk-free.  They will think I am crazy!



swezfamily said:


> Lucky you!  Let us know how it looks - and smells.  Ha!!
> 
> Yeah, I'm concerned about this so-called cleaning because, like you said, I was under the impression that there is nothing that can be done about the smell. Interestingly, I just googled "cause of bad odor in leather handbag" and a link came up to handbag care on the Burberry website. It says that improper processing of the hide can lead to moisture retention and odor causing bacteria, mold or mildew. They give several solutions for removing the smell, so maybe it's just a matter of Hermes using some kind of solution to kill the bacteria. That doesn't explain why some are getting new bag replacements and others aren't.  I guess I will just have to wait until I get it back and hope for the best.



Even if you do have an SO with funk, that should not be an excuse for inconsistency in H's resolution.  If they see the skunk odor as a problem that can only be remedied with replacing the entire bag, they should do that for ALL bags...regular and SO.  Their less than stellar customer service for clients who are spending $$$$ is really annoying me.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

swezfamily said:


> Lucky you!  Let us know how it looks - and smells.  Ha!!
> 
> Yeah, I'm concerned about this so-called cleaning because, like you said, I was under the impression that there is nothing that can be done about the smell. Interestingly, I just googled "cause of bad odor in leather handbag" and a link came up to handbag care on the Burberry website. It says that improper processing of the hide can lead to moisture retention and odor causing bacteria, mold or mildew. They give several solutions for removing the smell, so maybe it's just a matter of Hermes using some kind of solution to kill the bacteria. That doesn't explain why some are getting new bag replacements and others aren't.  I guess I will just have to wait until I get it back and hope for the best.



Cleaned??? How will they clean this skunk funk from the leather?? Was your bag togo? I'm not happy to hear this news at all.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thanks Mindi. Actually most people who know me IRL (myself included) are surprised at how timid I am when it comes to dealing with Hermes. I am a *SHARK* in the boardroom.  I honestly have no idea what comes over me or why I'm so intimidated.
> 
> Hopefully all will end well.... I will keep you all posted!



*IF* - Just went back a few pages to see your response and glad that the local store is taking care of it for you. I hope it will be a short wait and that they will replace your B. They are still making this color so should not be a problem. I hope you get it back just in time for Spring.  You look so good in bright colors.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Nico_79 said:


> Swezfamily, I was told mine was brand new, a replacement bag as there is nothing to be done about the smell coming from the leather. I will double check though to confirm. I wonder if they are trying to clean yours first because it's a SO?
> 
> Update - going to pick up my K this Friday!



Nico I'm so happy they have replaced your bag. Looking forward to seeing your new baby and the smile on your face


----------



## Israeli_Flava

chkpfbeliever said:


> *IF* - Just went back a few pages to see your response and glad that the local store is taking care of it for you. I hope it will be a short wait and that they will replace your B. They are still making this color so should not be a problem. I hope you get it back just in time for Spring.  You look so good in bright colors.



Thanks hun!!! Yes, Jewel has been gone for about a month now. No word yet but I have not called to ask either. I'm scared that they will try to "clean" my bag too. I'm not happy to hear this is a solution for some as I don't feel this type of issue can be resolved through "cleaning". The smell is intense SKUNK... it's just terrible to think I could get this bag back and it smells this summer & then I'm back at square one having to deal with this again  I''ll die.


----------



## MYH

Ladies - I have been reading this thread and have much empathy for all of you with stinky bags!  I hope that H makes things right with all of you and provides new bags. But, now I'm worried about my new kelly.  I have been living in the northeast where it has been bitterly cold this year and am moving to LA soon.  I am so afraid my togo kelly will turn out to be a stinker when I take her to warmer weather.  I have stuck my head deep in the bag and only smell a leather smell.  I have had my kelly for 2 weeks now.  Would I have detected a skunk smell by now?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MYH said:


> Ladies - I have been reading this thread and have much empathy for all of you with stinky bags!  I hope that H makes things right with all of you and provides new bags. But, now I'm worried about my new kelly.  I have been living in the northeast where it has been bitterly cold this year and am moving to LA soon.  I am so afraid my togo kelly will turn out to be a stinker when I take her to warmer weather.  I have stuck my head deep in the bag and only smell a leather smell.  I have had my kelly for 2 weeks now.  Would I have detected a skunk smell by now?



Please don't be paranoid hunny but just put your bag in a sunroom in the direct sunlight.... or a window sill... with the sun on it. It will emit a smell this way, even in the cold weather.... with the sun shining on it.. if it's going to smell, it will smell this way. From what I was told, the togo smell is more intense and when you open the box it will smell. Some ladies have smelled their bag immediately, some it took months... All I know is for me...My bag was Epsom... and it did NOT smell immediately. Mine was on the front seat of my car, in the sun when the smell was first was detected... in the summer sun.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thanks hun!!! Yes, Jewel has been gone for about a month now. No word yet but I have not called to ask either. I'm scared that they will try to "clean" my bag too. I'm not happy to hear this is a solution for some as I don't feel this type of issue can be resolved through "cleaning". The smell is intense SKUNK... it's just terrible to think I could get this bag back and it smells this summer & then I'm back at square one having to deal with this again  I''ll die.



That is exactly the smell that I got last year on my Gold GP: SKUNK.  I should have started a thread here but I was a bit timid to raise the issue after my SA ignored my ask several times. If Jewel goes back to Paris, I think they will replace rather than clean.  

Crossing my fingers for you dear !!


----------



## MYH

Israeli_Flava said:


> Please don't be paranoid hunny but just put your bag in a sunroom in the direct sunlight.... or a window sill... with the sun on it. It will emit a smell this way, even in the cold weather.... with the sun shining on it.. if it's going to smell, it will smell this way. From what I was told, the togo smell is more intense and when you open the box it will smell. Some ladies have smelled their bag immediately, some it took months... All I know is for me...My bag was Epsom... and it did NOT smell immediately. Mine was on the front seat of my car, in the sun when the smell was first was detected... in the summer sun.



Thanks IF!  She is sitting by a huge window now and I will take a sniff in a couple of hours.


----------



## Nico_79

MYH said:


> Ladies - I have been reading this thread and have much empathy for all of you with stinky bags!  I hope that H makes things right with all of you and provides new bags. But, now I'm worried about my new kelly.  I have been living in the northeast where it has been bitterly cold this year and am moving to LA soon.  I am so afraid my togo kelly will turn out to be a stinker when I take her to warmer weather.  I have stuck my head deep in the bag and only smell a leather smell.  I have had my kelly for 2 weeks now.  Would I have detected a skunk smell by now?



The smell wasn't noticeable to me until I wore her out during the summer when it was fairly hot. Are you able to turn up the heat in your car and get it toasty? The bag should start to emit a skunk odor that definitely cannot be mistaken for leather smell!

Edit - just saw the window technique. I hope all goes well!


----------



## MYH

Nico_79 said:


> The smell wasn't noticeable to me until I wore her out during the summer when it was fairly hot. Are you able to turn up the heat in your car and get it toasty? The bag should start to emit a skunk odor that definitely cannot be mistaken for leather smell!
> 
> Edit - just saw the window technique. I hope all goes well!


Hmmm...might need to take her out for a spin with the heat full blast to see what happens.  She's sitting in the window right now as IF suggested.  I'll try the heat test tomorrow.  Thanks Nico


----------



## Israeli_Flava

chkpfbeliever said:


> That is exactly the smell that I got last year on my Gold GP: SKUNK.  I should have started a thread here but I was a* bit timid to raise the issue *after my SA ignored my ask several times. If it goes back to Paris, I think they will replace rather than clean.
> 
> Crossing my fingers for you dear !!



Yes dear, that is why it took me months to get up the courage to bring my Birkin in. After wearing her for months, I thought they would laugh at me. Well, it turned out worse than that...then H decided to correct that treatment... now I wait. It's a VERY uncomfortable position to be put in as a customer. I feel that the SM at my store hates me now & I really didn't DO anything but be a loyal customer of his store 

Thank u for your good vibes


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MYH said:


> Hmmm...might need to take her out for a spin with the heat full blast to see what happens.  She's sitting in the window right now as IF suggested.  I'll try the heat test tomorrow.  Thanks Nico



Yes, I suggest both tests. When I took my bag in the second time... I DID BOTH... I had the bag on my dashboard in the sun and the heat was like JAMAICA in my SUV hahahaaha I wanted to ensure she smelled the SKUNK. For me, the sun brought out the smell...then the heat INTENSIFIED the smell....


----------



## Nico_79

swezfamily said:


> Lucky you!  Let us know how it looks - and smells.  Ha!!
> 
> Yeah, I'm concerned about this so-called cleaning because, like you said, I was under the impression that there is nothing that can be done about the smell. Interestingly, I just googled "cause of bad odor in leather handbag" and a link came up to handbag care on the Burberry website. It says that improper processing of the hide can lead to moisture retention and odor causing bacteria, mold or mildew. They give several solutions for removing the smell, so maybe it's just a matter of Hermes using some kind of solution to kill the bacteria. That doesn't explain why some are getting new bag replacements and others aren't.  I guess I will just have to wait until I get it back and hope for the best.



*Swezfamily*, I will definitely have to do the sniff test. I don't even care if I'm in the store, I'm going to smell my bag as soon as they open that darn box!!  

Hmm interesting it led you to the Burberry site and even if they clean it to kill the bacteria now, doesn't that mean it can re-occur since it's the leather that is the issue? 



hrhsunshine said:


> YEA!!!! That is great news! So eager to hear your review when you pick her up.
> 
> Thank you dear Nico. We shall see if one appears for me.  I think to myself...do I REALLY want to have to ask every seller to warm up the bag and smell all over to make sure it is skunk-free.  They will think I am crazy!
> 
> Even if you do have an SO with funk, that should not be an excuse for inconsistency in H's resolution.  If they see the skunk odor as a problem that can only be remedied with replacing the entire bag, they should do that for ALL bags...regular and SO.  Their less than stellar customer service for clients who are spending $$$$ is really annoying me.



*hrhsunshine*, I will definitely do an update. I am praying to the H gods this one is okay, I don't know what I'll do if it's skunky?? 

As for your dream bag, I think if the seller is aware there is an smell issue they shouldn't have a problem heating the bag for you. If I were a seller I'd be concerned about bringing in inventory that has a QC issue too, it would be damaging for my reputation.



Israeli_Flava said:


> Nico I'm so happy they have replaced your bag. Looking forward to seeing your new baby and the smile on your face



*IF*, I cannot wait until Friday! I am so excited to finally have my K back into my arms! Sounds like a long lost love...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MYH said:


> Thanks IF!  She is sitting by a huge window now and I will take a sniff in a couple of hours.



One of my friends who just got her SO in togo did this and that was all it took. No heat. She took the bag back to her store and the bag is in Paris now.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

chkpfbeliever said:


> That is exactly the smell that I got last year on my Gold GP: SKUNK.  I should have started a thread here but I was a bit timid to raise the issue after *my SA ignored my ask several times*. If Jewel goes back to Paris, I think they will replace rather than clean.
> 
> Crossing my fingers for you dear !!



Oh I forgot to ask.. did your SA ever replace ur GP? Or she just ignored u???


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh I forgot to ask.. did your SA ever replace ur GP? She just ignored u???



Yes, I got the cold shoulder and maybe it was ONLY a GP so they don't think that it is worth replacing or cleaning it.  I smell it right away as soon as it came out from the box. My first impression was: This could be fake if I wasn't getting it from H.  I've never experienced this smell from any leather goods I got from H so I thought it would go away.  It never did and to a point that I can't stand that I've to let it go.  It is sad.  At least I found comfort that I'm not alone and that H is addressing the problem.

Live and learn.  I'll be more assertive next time if this ever happens again.


----------



## hrhsunshine

chkpfbeliever said:


> Yes, I got the cold shoulder and maybe it was ONLY a GP so they don't think that it is worth replacing or cleaning it.  I smell it right away as soon as it came out from the box. My first impression was: This could be fake if I wasn't getting it from H.  I've never experienced this smell from any leather goods I got from H so I thought it would go away.  It never did and to a point that I can't stand that I've to let it go.  It is sad.  At least I found comfort that I'm not alone and that H is addressing the problem.
> 
> Live and learn.  I'll be more assertive next time if this ever happens again.



So very sorry about your experience with the GP and the SA. That kind of response is inexcusable.


----------



## Nico_79

chkpfbeliever said:


> Yes, I got the cold shoulder and maybe it was ONLY a GP so they don't think that it is worth replacing or cleaning it.  I smell it right away as soon as it came out from the box. My first impression was: This could be fake if I wasn't getting it from H.  I've never experienced this smell from any leather goods I got from H so I thought it would go away.  It never did and to a point that I can't stand that I've to let it go.  It is sad.  At least I found comfort that I'm not alone and that H is addressing the problem.
> 
> Live and learn.  I'll be more assertive next time if this ever happens again.



Oh no! Can't believe H treats customers this way!! Argh! Makes me so angry for you ladies!


----------



## luckyc

Hi everyone,

I'm just wondering if the bag smells, is it started with smelling like glues in the inside? I just got a togo K and i'm putting on the sun for a smell test now. But yesterday it was sitting on the sofa, in its dust bag and the sun for a little bit before i put it away. And i definitely smelled something, I even thought that my dog pooped or farted on the sofa (poor baby, he never did anything like that =.=), but of course i didn't find anything.
So now I'm thinking that it was from the bag after reading this thread, although I'm praying that it's not =.=. When i took it out, I did smell the inside and it smells like glue instead of strong leather smell like my Chanel bags. Is it normal?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

luckyc said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm just wondering if the bag smells, is it started with smelling like glues in the inside? I just got a togo K and i'm putting on the sun for a smell test now. But yesterday it was sitting on the sofa, in its dust bag and the sun for a little bit before i put it away. And i definitely smelled something, I even thought that my dog pooped or farted on the sofa (poor baby, he never did anything like that =.=), but of course i didn't find anything.
> So now I'm thinking that it was from the bag after reading this thread, although I'm praying that it's not =.=. When i took it out, I did smell the inside and it smells like glue instead of strong leather smell like my Chanel bags. Is it normal?



Omg u just cracked me up about ur dog =.=
Dear, if your bag smells like skunk, rotten egg, sulfer or strong offensive smells like these, u must take it back. Let it sit in the sun for a while and sniff. It's very obvious and offensive. Not something u will have to guess about. Let is know what happens xo


----------



## Nico_79

luckyc said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm just wondering if the bag smells, is it started with smelling like glues in the inside? I just got a togo K and i'm putting on the sun for a smell test now. But yesterday it was sitting on the sofa, in its dust bag and the sun for a little bit before i put it away. And i definitely smelled something, I even thought that my dog pooped or farted on the sofa (poor baby, he never did anything like that =.=), but of course i didn't find anything.
> So now I'm thinking that it was from the bag after reading this thread, although I'm praying that it's not =.=. When i took it out, I did smell the inside and it smells like glue instead of strong leather smell like my Chanel bags. Is it normal?


Hmm I can't speak for others, but mine did not have a glue smell. It was a skunk or stink bug smell or if we want to get personal here, bad body odor! 

As for dog farts, well I can't comment, but if it's anything like kitty farts...dear god. Bugger toots and runs!


----------



## luckyc

I haven't taken it out in the sun yet so I didn't notice anything, but I hope to find out sooner or later. I live in Texas, and given Texas summer, the smell will be deadly lol


----------



## swezfamily

Israeli_Flava said:


> Cleaned??? How will they clean this skunk funk from the leather?? Was your bag togo? I'm not happy to hear this news at all.



Yes, togo.  I wanted details from my SA regarding exactly how it was going to be cleaned, but he wasn't able to offer any info.  I hope that whatever they are going to use to try to get rid of the smell doesn't harm the hardware or change the color of the leather in any way.  He also didn't have any response regarding why other people are getting their bags replaced, but mine is just getting a cleaning.  He just wants me to wait and see what the final result is on mine.  Luckily, right from the beginning, my boutique has been great about trying to get the issue resolved, so I'm fairly confident that if I'm not happy with the smell when it comes back, they will try to get me a new bag.



Israeli_Flava said:


> Thanks hun!!! Yes, Jewel has been gone for about a month now. No word yet but I have not called to ask either. I'm scared that they will try to "clean" my bag too. I'm not happy to hear this is a solution for some as I don't feel this type of issue can be resolved through "cleaning". The smell is intense SKUNK... it's just terrible to think I could get this bag back and it smells this summer & then I'm back at square one having to deal with this again  I''ll die.



Please report back with an update after you talk to them.  It sounds like Nico got a brand new bag, and Glamourbag has been waiting for a long time for hers, so I'm guessing she is getting a new bag too.  I'm curious to find out what the solution will be for you - and if I'm the only one just getting a cleaning.



MYH said:


> Ladies - I have been reading this thread and have much empathy for all of you with stinky bags!  I hope that H makes things right with all of you and provides new bags. But, now I'm worried about my new kelly.  I have been living in the northeast where it has been bitterly cold this year and am moving to LA soon.  I am so afraid my togo kelly will turn out to be a stinker when I take her to warmer weather.  I have stuck my head deep in the bag and only smell a leather smell.  I have had my kelly for 2 weeks now.  Would I have detected a skunk smell by now?



I didn't detect any smell when I picked it up at the boutique and not when I brought it home and put my things in it either.  The next day, I noticed it in the car.  It was very cold out, so I had the heat cranked and it was also a sunny day and the bag was on the car seat in the sun.  I thought it was a dead skunk outside that I was smelling.  When I got home I put the bag in an armoire on our first floor and the next day when I opened the cabinet door the smell hit me and I immediately knew what it was.  I then put the bag on a table in front of a sunny window and it eventually stunk up our whole first floor, and I could even smell it slightly on the second floor - and we have a very large home.



Nico_79 said:


> *Swezfamily*, I will definitely have to do the sniff test. I don't even care if I'm in the store, I'm going to smell my bag as soon as they open that darn box!!
> 
> Hmm interesting it led you to the Burberry site and even if they clean it to kill the bacteria now, doesn't that mean it can re-occur since it's the leather that is the issue? :thinkin



Same here regarding the sniff test!  When I took my bag back in to be sent to Paris for evaluation, the store was the busiest I have ever seen it and I did feel bad because I felt like we were making a bit of scene.  My husband and I had our noses right up to the bag, smelling it, and different SA's came over to smell it too.  Most of the customers were staring, I'm sure wondering what the heck we were doing.

I wonder if Burberry has a problem with stinky bags?  Yeah, I'm worried about that too.  I'm hoping that they can remedy whatever is causing the bacteria to grow so that it doesn't come back. 



Israeli_Flava said:


> One of my friends who just got her SO in togo did this and that was all it took. No heat. She took the bag back to her store and the bag is in Paris now.



Geez!  More and more people having this problem.  What is going on at H?




luckyc said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm just wondering if the bag smells, is it started with smelling like glues in the inside? I just got a togo K and i'm putting on the sun for a smell test now. But yesterday it was sitting on the sofa, in its dust bag and the sun for a little bit before i put it away. And i definitely smelled something, I even thought that my dog pooped or farted on the sofa (poor baby, he never did anything like that =.=), but of course i didn't find anything.
> So now I'm thinking that it was from the bag after reading this thread, although I'm praying that it's not =.=. When i took it out, I did smell the inside and it smells like glue instead of strong leather smell like my Chanel bags. Is it normal?



That's funny that you mentioned dog farts, because my dog's farts smell skunky too - just like my bag did.  I describe the smell as skunky or like burned rubber.  I hope that you don't have one of these stinky bags too.


----------



## Mindi B

I had a brush with an affected Togo bag recently, and I owe an enormous debt of thanks to all who have shared their experiences in this thread.  Had it not been for each of you, I would not have thought to check the bag's smell, nor to have trusted my senses when I did--and as I was away from home, missing the problem would have been a giant headache.  My SA had not heard of this issue, but fortunately she is a thorough professional and a complete sweetheart, and did not make me feel like a loon.  (So a second lesson from my recent experience is that no SA should ever make you feel badly, even if they don't know for sure that your concerns are legitimate.  _Politesse_ is a part of the job and I'm happy to report that many Hermes representatives do have it.)
The smell is hard to describe in words, of course, but as I experienced it, it is a skunky/musky, acrid, chemical smell that catches in the throat.  It is unmistakably sharp, unpleasant, and abnormal, so you will know for sure if your bag has it.  Don't back down, ladies!  This is a real problem and we deserve to have it taken seriously. 
Again, my gratitude to all those who had the courage and generosity to share their experiences for the benefit of their fellow tPFers.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Lol! I believe the discussion has come to a record low for the H forum! 

Dog farts didn't come to mind with my bag and I know that odor all too well from my pooches. Immediately skunk and then onion-ish came to mind.  I did not feel the smell was of a chemical like glue. 

It got worse for me whe my bag just sat on my desk and I had a space heater by my chair. The air just got a little above 70 and my home office wreaked!

Hoping some members share this thread with their SAs and perhaps H will truly look into preventing this problem.


----------



## livethelake

OK, you guys are making me really nervous.  

I have two togo bags and one epsom bag that have not been out in the summer yet.  

What are the chances any of my bags are going to smell like skunk in a few months (still winter in the Northeast US)

Starting to flip out..................


----------



## MYH

Uh oh!!  I just stuck my nose right up to my new gold kelly togo and smelled skunk.  It's not stinking up a room or anything but if I get real close and inhale deeply, the smell is there.  I also smelled my clemence picotin the same way and did not detect any odor.  

I'm flying out to LA tmrw and will see how she does in a sunny hot car.

I'm freaking out...


----------



## doves75

MYH said:


> Uh oh!!  I just stuck my nose right up to my new gold kelly togo and smelled skunk.  It's not stinking up a room or anything but if I get real close and inhale deeply, the smell is there.  I also smelled my clemence picotin the same way and did not detect any odor.
> 
> I'm flying out to LA tmrw and will see how she does in a sunny hot car.
> 
> I'm freaking out...




Oh no...!! So sorry to Hear this MYH &#128532;. I hope Hermes will take care and replace the bag. I wonder if the H In LA will be able to help you. &#128591;&#128591;


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MYH said:


> Uh oh!!  I just stuck my nose right up to my new gold kelly togo and smelled skunk.  It's not stinking up a room or anything but if I get real close and inhale deeply, the smell is there.  I also smelled my clemence picotin the same way and did not detect any odor.
> 
> I'm flying out to LA tmrw and will see how she does in a sunny hot car.
> 
> I'm freaking out...



Yup! That's it. I'm sorry Hun. If you think you're freaking out now, wait til your trapped in a hot room... In public... Carrying a skunk. It's horrifying. Take the bag to Hermes but let it sit in the sun first. The boutique is perfumey so it can be hard to smell when the skunk is not in full effect. This will reek in the summer. &#128542;


----------



## Israeli_Flava

livethelake said:


> OK, you guys are making me really nervous.
> 
> I have two togo bags and one epsom bag that have not been out in the summer yet.
> 
> What are the chances any of my bags are going to smell like skunk in a few months (still winter in the Northeast US)
> 
> Starting to flip out..................



Put the bsgs in a sunny window sill tomorrow. They will smell in the cold. I'm in the dc area. Mine smelled in January. Do it now, not later.


----------



## luckyc

MYH said:


> Uh oh!!  I just stuck my nose right up to my new gold kelly togo and smelled skunk.  It's not stinking up a room or anything but if I get real close and inhale deeply, the smell is there.  I also smelled my clemence picotin the same way and did not detect any odor.
> 
> I'm flying out to LA tmrw and will see how she does in a sunny hot car.
> 
> I'm freaking out...



It's also the same case with me. I smelled the inside of my black togo K today and there's definitely some strange smell, not the regular leather smell. I tried to put it out on the sunny spot with the window open, but there wasn't much sunshine today, thus i haven't smell anything strong so far. I will try it again tomorrow, hopefully we'll have a sunny day. 

I'll be so heart broken if it's ended up being a smelly one. And this is the first one that i got from the SA, we're very new so i don't want it to be affecting the building relationship with him


----------



## Israeli_Flava

luckyc said:


> It's also the same case with me. I smelled the inside of my black togo K today and there's definitely some strange smell, not the regular leather smell. I tried to put it out on the sunny spot with the window open, but there wasn't much sunshine today, thus i haven't smell anything strong so far. I will try it again tomorrow, hopefully we'll have a sunny day.
> 
> I'll be so heart broken if it's ended up being a smelly one. And this is the first one that i got from the SA, we're very new so i don't want it to be affecting the building relationship with him



Do not open the window. You need direct sun...allow the bags pores to open. The leather smell may not be very strong at first so keep the window closed so u can smell easier & don't cool the leather down. It's not an issue in warm weather but in colder weather it's harder for the smell to really come out.

I'm so sorry for u... I know exactly how u feel. It's terrible situation to be in


----------



## luckyc

Israeli_Flava said:


> Do not open the window. You need direct sun...allow the bags pores to open. The leather smell may not be very strong at first so keep the window closed so u can smell easier & don't cool the leather down. It's not an issue in warm weather but in colder weather it's harder for the smell to really come out.
> 
> I'm so sorry for u... I know exactly how u feel. It's terrible situation to be in




Thank you Israeli_Flava, i will try it again tomorrow, this time with the window closed. I'll let you know the result. 

Yesterday the window was closed when it sat on the sofa, and i smelled it even after i put the bag away. I'm still praying inside that it's not the case


----------



## Nico_79

livethelake said:


> OK, you guys are making me really nervous.
> 
> I have two togo bags and one epsom bag that have not been out in the summer yet.
> 
> What are the chances any of my bags are going to smell like skunk in a few months (still winter in the Northeast US)
> 
> Starting to flip out..................



Are you able to put them near the window or warm them up in the car? I'm starting to worry now about my B35 too. I am trying to recall if I had a chance to use her when it was warm or not. Ugh.



MYH said:


> Uh oh!!  I just stuck my nose right up to my new gold kelly togo and smelled skunk.  It's not stinking up a room or anything but if I get real close and inhale deeply, the smell is there.  I also smelled my clemence picotin the same way and did not detect any odor.
> 
> I'm flying out to LA tmrw and will see how she does in a sunny hot car.
> 
> I'm freaking out...



Oh no, I hope the H in LA will be able to help you out. The hot car should be able to tell you for sure or not if it's going to need to go to Paris. 



luckyc said:


> It's also the same case with me. I smelled the inside of my black togo K today and there's definitely some strange smell, not the regular leather smell. I tried to put it out on the sunny spot with the window open, but there wasn't much sunshine today, thus i haven't smell anything strong so far. I will try it again tomorrow, hopefully we'll have a sunny day.
> 
> I'll be so heart broken if it's ended up being a smelly one. And this is the first one that i got from the SA, we're very new so i don't want it to be affecting the building relationship with him



I'm so sorry to hear this *luckyc*. As much as you are worried about the relationship with your SA, it's not fair to be stuck with a stinker of a bag either right? I don't believe you SA would want you to be unhappy, I know mine took the problem very seriously.

You know, the more I am thinking about this situation, I wonder how many bags out there are truly affected? Imagine if H sent out some sort of message to inform their customers of a potential QC issue with their bags? I am sure it would be chaos yet I feel this would not stop any of us from buying H.  How sad is that?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

luckyc said:


> Thank you Israeli_Flava, i will try it again tomorrow, this time with the window closed. I'll let you know the result.
> 
> Yesterday the window was closed when it sat on the sofa, and i smelled it even after i put the bag away. I'm still praying inside that it's not the case



Oh gosh I'm sorry. I know that smell... It's all too familiar and makes me so sick thinking about it. I was in denial also dear. I would walk by my bag and sniff it all the time like a lunatic, hoping it didn't smell... And it always did &#55357;&#56862;


----------



## Hermesaholic

i know that over the years there have been issues (just like with any manufacturing).  Glue, corroding, palladium and the paper they pad the boxes with.  Sometimes even the boxes.  I once purchased from Hermes (not a bag) and the box reeked of a chemical smell.


----------



## twinkle2

I'm wondering if this 'skunky' smells are only happening to those with Q stamping?


----------



## BalLVLover

livethelake said:


> OK, you guys are making me really nervous.
> 
> I have two togo bags and one epsom bag that have not been out in the summer yet.
> 
> What are the chances any of my bags are going to smell like skunk in a few months (still winter in the Northeast US)
> 
> Starting to flip out..................




I feel the same way....I think I have some bags that haven't been out in the summer sun yet (although they have been out in a car with the heater blasting, but I'm still a bit nervous). I'm in Texas so it won't be long before the extreme heat gets here and I'll know.


----------



## hrhsunshine

livethelake said:


> OK, you guys are making me really nervous.
> 
> I have two togo bags and one epsom bag that have not been out in the summer yet.
> 
> What are the chances any of my bags are going to smell like skunk in a few months (still winter in the Northeast US)
> 
> Starting to flip out..................





BalLVLover said:


> I feel the same way....I think I have some bags that haven't been out in the summer sun yet (although they have been out in a car with the heater blasting, but I'm still a bit nervous). I'm in Texas so it won't be long before the extreme heat gets here and I'll know.



I am still in winter and I could smell the skunk without sunshine and a hot car.  Just warming up to room temperature was enough to first release the stench.  If you want to test, try a space heater somewhere close to the bag (NOT directly blowing on the bag)...just to warm the surrounding air to about 75-ish.  My heater was on the floor and the bag was on top of my desk. That was enough to fill home office with skunk.


----------



## BalLVLover

hrhsunshine said:


> I am still in winter and I could smell the skunk without sunshine and a hot car.  Just warming up to room temperature was enough to first release the stench.  If you want to test, try a space heater somewhere close to the bag (NOT directly blowing on the bag)...just to warm the surrounding air to about 75-ish.  My heater was on the floor and the bag was on top of my desk. That was enough to fill home office with skunk.




Ok, thank you. Sorry you guys are all having to put up with this. It's unbelievable that you pay 10k for a bag, have this awful issue and then have to wait months to get an answer about it. I feel like H should do something for you, but of course we all know customer service is just not their thing.


----------



## Mindi B

hrhsunshine said:


> I am still in winter and I could smell the skunk without sunshine and a hot car.  Just warming up to room temperature was enough to first release the stench.  If you want to test, try a space heater somewhere close to the bag (NOT directly blowing on the bag)...just to warm the surrounding air to about 75-ish.  My heater was on the floor and the bag was on top of my desk. That was enough to fill home office with skunk.



I would agree--the bag I almost got was in its dustbag in an air-conditioned, shaded space and the smell, while not overpowering, was still unmistakably present, especially inside the bag.  I suspect that for most of you ladies, if you had a skunk-bag, you'd know it already!


----------



## livethelake

IF, hrsunshine and Mindi B - thanks for your thoughts.  I have spent the last half hour with my head inside my bags and I think I'm safe  

So sorry you are all dealing with this situation.  It really stinks!


----------



## Mindi B

livethelake said:


> IF, hrsunshine and Mindi B - thanks for your thoughts.  I have spent the last half hour with my head inside my bags and I think I'm safe
> 
> So sorry you are all dealing with this situation.  It really stinks!



LOL!  I think you're safe, too, livethelake.  You could NOT be in doubt after having been head-in-bag, even for a few minutes, had the problem been present.  It is good to hear that not EVERY recent Togo bag has this issue.  Sheesh!


----------



## livethelake

Mindi B said:


> LOL!  I think you're safe, too, livethelake.  You could NOT be in doubt after having been head-in-bag, even for a few minutes, had the problem been present.  It is good to hear that not EVERY recent Togo bag has this issue.  Sheesh!



It was a little challenging getting my head into the epsom evelyne......good thing it is a GM


----------



## Mindi B

Newest Hermes-related problem:  Ladies with heads stuck in handbags from attempting "the smell test."  Picture the ER waiting room!  :lolots:


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Nico_79 said:


> My etain Kelly emits a strong skunk smell too sometimes. I think I will ask my SA about this as it's quite embarrassing to carry around.  I'm so happy there was a thread on this,  I thought I was nuts.


Skunk?!
Oh goodness!!! Not a good thing. 
You wouldn't want for anybody to suspect that the foul smell is something other than your handbag. 
This seems like a cruel joke


----------



## chkpfbeliever

livethelake said:


> IF, hrsunshine and Mindi B - thanks for your thoughts.  I have spent the last half hour with my head inside my bags and I think I'm safe
> 
> So sorry you are all dealing with this situation.  It really stinks!



Don't worry.  If there is anything wrong with the leather, you would have smell it at the store. My GP had a bad smell from the very beginning and it never went away. I thought it was the glue or the dye and it would go away after a while but it didn't.  If it was the leather fragance like Clemence, those will fade over time with exposure and use unless you really stick your head in there.


----------



## Nico_79

texasgirliegirl said:


> Skunk?!
> Oh goodness!!! Not a good thing.
> You wouldn't want for anybody to suspect that the foul smell is something other than your handbag.
> This seems like a cruel joke



It's true!! It's like some punishment for spending so much money on a purse!!


----------



## livethelake

chkpfbeliever said:


> Don't worry.  If there is anything wrong with the leather, you would have smell it at the store. My GP had a bad smell from the very beginning and it never went away. I thought it was the glue or the dye and it would go away after a while but it didn't.  If it was the leather fragance like Clemence, those will fade over time with exposure and use unless you really stick your head in there.



Hmmm, I'm not sure this is true though.  IF said that the smell in her epsom birkin only is evident when exposed to heat.


----------



## Nico_79

livethelake said:


> Hmmm, I'm not sure this is true though.  IF said that the smell in her epsom birkin only is evident when exposed to heat.


This was the case with my K too. At the store and at home with the A/C on it never smelled, but in summer heat it definitely became a stink bomb.


----------



## swezfamily

Nico_79 said:


> This was the case with my K too. At the store and at home with the A/C on it never smelled, but in summer heat it definitely became a stink bomb.




Same here. Didn't notice the stink until the bag heated up.

I will recommend one more thing for those who are going to do a stink test at home. Heat up the bag either with heat, like in the car, or by placing it in a sunny window and then put it in an enclosed space, like a cabinet with the door closed. After several hours, open the cabinet door and if there is any stink, it will hit you like a ton of bricks.  This is how I figured out that my bag had a problem. After riding in the car, and thinking a dead skunk was on the side of the road, I got home and put it in an armoire. Several hours later I opened the armoire door to retrieve something from the bag and that's when the smell really hit me, but my dog was at my feet and I thought he farted. Several hours later, same scenario, but no dog in sight this time, and that's when I knew without a doubt that it was my bag.


----------



## luckyc

livethelake said:


> IF, hrsunshine and Mindi B - thanks for your thoughts.  I have spent the last half hour with my head inside my bags and I think I'm safe
> 
> So sorry you are all dealing with this situation.  It really stinks!




I'm so glad to hear that you're safe . Now i'm waiting to find out if i'm safe also. It's not very sunny here today but i put my bag on the sunny spot. So far i havent smell anything outside, but when i put my head inside, it still has this slight glue smell, i'm not sure if it's just the leather smell or not.


----------



## luckyc

swezfamily said:


> Same here. Didn't notice the stink until the bag heated up.
> 
> I will recommend one more thing for those who are going to do a stink test at home. Heat up the bag either with heat, like in the car, or by placing it in a sunny window and then put it in an enclosed space, like a cabinet with the door closed. After several hours, open the cabinet door and if there is any stink, it will hit you like a ton of bricks.  This is how I figured out that my bag had a problem. After riding in the car, and thinking a dead skunk was on the side of the road, I got home and put it in an armoire. Several hours later I opened the armoire door to retrieve something from the bag and that's when the smell really hit me, but my dog was at my feet and I thought he farted. Several hours later, same scenario, but no dog in sight this time, and that's when I knew without a doubt that it was my bag.





Ughhh, THIS! I also thought that my dog farted the other day but i wasnt sure if it's him or the bag. That's why it's bother my even more to find out. This is the one time that i hope that it was the dog fart, not the bag lol


----------



## Israeli_Flava

livethelake said:


> IF, hrsunshine and Mindi B - thanks for your thoughts.  I have spent the last half hour with my head inside my bags and I think I'm safe
> 
> So sorry you are all dealing with this situation.  It really stinks!



You put the bags in a sunny window right???


----------



## Israeli_Flava

luckyc said:


> Ughhh, THIS! I also thought that my dog farted the other day but i wasnt sure if it's him or the bag. That's why it's bother my even more to find out. This is the one time that i hope that it was the dog fart, not the bag lol



You guys are killing me with the dog farts!  Everyone seems to have stinky dogs....
So glad I don't have a dog bc that smell reeks.


----------



## livethelake

Israeli_Flava said:


> You put the bags in a sunny window right???



No     The sun wasn't shining today...I left them on a shelf that is directly on top of the heat vent, hoping the warm air would cause a stink...

You think I'm safe?  I am convinced the sun is never going to be out at the lake again!


----------



## purplepoodles

So far the odour seems to from lined leather bags like Kelly's and Birkins? Has anyone had a problem with Picotins or Evelynes. Wondering if it could be a glue/lining issue.


----------



## luckyc

Israeli_Flava said:


> You guys are killing me with the dog farts!  Everyone seems to have stinky dogs....
> So glad I don't have a dog bc that smell reeks.




IF, you have to see his face when he actually smells it himself, he has the most hilarious surprised/shocking expression ever. It's like he doesn't know what happened and where did this awful smell come from lol. 

Thanks goodness, he's just a small 9lbs pup and it only happened occasionally, i can't even imagine the bigger ones lol. My husband calls him "silenced killer" for his little stink bomb lol.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

livethelake said:


> It was a little challenging getting my head into the epsom evelyne......good thing it is a GM


----------



## Israeli_Flava

livethelake said:


> No     The sun wasn't shining today...I left them on a shelf that is directly on top of the heat vent, hoping the warm air would cause a stink...
> 
> *You think I'm safe?*  I am convinced the sun is never going to be out at the lake again!



No. Here's why. I bought my bag in April 2013. It never smelled like anything but new Birkin until June or July... whenever the stink bugs started to appear here in the DC area. I remember that the bag sat in the front seat of my car for about 30 minutes with the direct sunlight on it. My windows were up bc I like it warm in my car. My son said, "mommy, please roll down the windows... something stinks..." I swear I thought a stink bug did it's thing... having NO IDEA it was actually MY BIRKIN. Anyway, we got to the mall and walked around Nordstrom and it was HOT in the mall. The bag began to REEEEEEEK like skunk. It was sooooo embarrassing. We went home. I put the bag on my dresser. It cooled down.. and DIDN'T SMELL ANYMORE. I would walk passed the bag... sniff sniff... no smell. WTF??? The next day, I put the bag in the window sill of my office to see what would happen. SKUNK. It took about 15 minutes... pew!!!! I was devastated. Took the bag out of the window... let it cool down... no smell. Back to leather smell. Some other ladies may have a slightly diff experience, but my bag is Epsom so maybe it has something to do with it being stiffer leather so the pores don't open up as easily as togo?? I have NO CLUE. I tried reaching out to Docride. She suggested Smelleze pouches that remove paint smell from rooms. It worked to a point.... it will remove the smell that your bag emits from the air, but doesn't remove the smell from the bag itself. The bag never stops stinking or lessens the stink over time by airing it out. KWIM?  The smell was as strong on day 1 as the day I dropped it off at the boutique. I TRIED TO AIR IT OUT. I was stuck with this freakin stink bomb of a TEN THOUSAND DOLLAR BAG! I literally carried a smelleze pouch inside my birkin until the day I just couldn't take it anymore and took the bag back to the boutique. Sorry I just went off but this is just terrible and you need to put your bags IN THE SUN. I don't want u to have to endure what I and the other ladies are going through but YOU NEED TO DO IT. You will know after 30 minutes IN THE DIRECT SUN...and u wont need to put your head in the bag. The smell will hit you in the face.


----------



## livethelake

Oh honey...what a nightmare........

OK...As soon as I see the sun, I'm putting my two togo bags in the window to bake.   Wonder if exposing them to my car heater at full blast would work..it could be a while before we see sun again.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

livethelake said:


> Oh honey...what a nightmare........
> 
> OK...As soon as I see the sun, I'm putting my two togo bags in the window to bake.   *Wonder if exposing them to my car heater at full blast would work*..it could be a while before we see sun again.



It didn't really work for me. That was what I did the first time I took the bag to the boutique. They didn't smell anything and thought I was a liar. Nothing works like the direct sunlight. When I took my bag back the second time, my bag sat on my dashboard, in direct sunlight for 45 minutes. It was only 30 degrees outside but the sunlight made the bag funk up. Even if your bags don't REEK... u will smell an unmistakable wiff of skunk rather quickly.... IF they have this problem.. which they probably don't. fingers crossed.


----------



## livethelake

Israeli_Flava said:


> It didn't really work for me. That was what I did the first time I took the bag to the boutique. They didn't smell anything and thought I was a liar. Nothing works like the direct sunlight. When I took my bag back the second time, my bag sat on my dashboard, in direct sunlight for 45 minutes. It was only 30 degrees outside but the sunlight made the bag funk up. Even if your bags don't REEK... u will smell an unmistakable wiff of skunk rather quickly.... IF they have this problem.. which they probably don't. fingers crossed.



Ok....hoping for a sunny day soon...I'm freaked out over this.  I am so sorry you (and everyone else with a skunk bag) is dealing with this nightmare. Hugs girlie


----------



## Israeli_Flava

livethelake said:


> Ok....hoping for a sunny day soon...I'm freaked out over this.  I am so sorry you (and everyone else with a skunk bag) is dealing with this nightmare. Hugs girlie



Yes, I waited for a sunny day... FULL ON SUN.... before I took that bag back for the second time. By then, I knew  exactly how to make the bag smell. Honestly. I just want it to be over. It has been such an ordeal. So glad other ladies haven't had to deal with the treatment I received. THATS the part that hurt. I can deal with the smelly bag but taking my bag, holding it for 3 weeks on a shelf in the back, telling me it went to Paris and to hold on while it get's "checked in" as it just came back from Paris....handing it to me with a straight face and asking me "do u smell anything?"... "Well, Paris didn't" so here yah go.... ushering me out of the boutique like I just stole something... I mean DAM. My blood is boiling all over again :censor:


----------



## luckyc

Israeli_Flava said:


> Yes, I waited for a sunny day... FULL ON SUN.... before I took that bag back for the second time. By then, I knew  exactly how to make the bag smell. Honestly. I just want it to be over. It has been such an ordeal. So glad other ladies haven't had to deal with the treatment I received. THATS the part that hurt. I can deal with the smelly bag but taking my bag, holding it for 3 weeks on a shelf in the back, telling me it went to Paris and to hold on while it get's "checked in" as it just came back from Paris....handing it to me with a straight face and asking me "do u smell anything?"... "Well, Paris didn't" so here yah go.... ushering me out of the boutique like I just stole something... I mean DAM. My blood is boiling all over again :censor:




IF, i'm so sorry that you have to deal with this problem and the boutique wasn't helpful to address the problem. I can't believe that they told you that the bag went to Paris when it wasn't sent there at all. It's crazy when we're spending this money for the quality products and the service is just not on pair. I hope that Hermes can be more aware of the problem and also more professional to provide the solution for us.


----------



## luckyc

So today i put my bag on the sunny spot with the window closed and the room closed. The sun isn't very strong although we have a nice day with the temp in the 70s. I left it there for 2 hours and i came to smell it several times. So far the bag hasn't emit any obvious skunk smell but when i put my face in the bag, i can still smell a slight glue smell. 

Do you think i'm safe? Or should i try it again when the weather got warmer? I'm wondering how a new togo leather supposed to smell? I can smell the leather scent from my Chanel bags but they haven't smell like this gluey smell. This whole ordeal makes me hesitant to buy more Hermes leather and choosing which type of leather to buy in the future.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

luckyc said:


> So today i put my bag on the sunny spot with the window closed and the room closed. The sun isn't very strong although we have a nice day with the temp in the 70s. I left it there for 2 hours and i came to smell it several times. So far the bag hasn't emit any obvious skunk smell but when i put my face in the bag, i can still smell a slight glue smell.
> 
> Do you think i'm safe? Or should i try it again when the weather got warmer? I'm wondering how a new togo leather supposed to smell? I can smell the leather scent from my Chanel bags but they haven't smell like this gluey smell. This whole ordeal makes me hesitant to buy more Hermes leather and choosing which type of leather to buy in the future.



I think you're fine. You'd def smell skunk in those temps. I have a Togo birkin too. Smells like leather. Not glue not skunk not chemical... Just Leather.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

luckyc said:


> IF, i'm so sorry that you have to deal with this problem and the boutique wasn't helpful to address the problem. I can't believe that they told you that the bag went to Paris when it wasn't sent there at all. It's crazy when we're spending this money for the quality products and the service is just not on pair. I hope that Hermes can be more aware of the problem and also more professional to provide the solution for us.



Thanks Luckyc. 

Yep, that was how I was treated after spending loads of money and tons of time in that boutique soaking up as much info as I could about the brand and loving every minute of it. I was routinely in the boutique for HOURS talking and laughing and really enjoying all of the SAs.... falling deeply in love with the brand. Sadly those days are over bc I don't feel that comfortable there anymore. I guess I need to recover from all of the negative emotions.

Now I am dealing with someone else in the boutique to try to resolve this issue and she has been very sweet. Poor thing. I'm sure she felt like she was performing triage in a battle field called the purse forum. It's damage control at this point. But I think I was the only one who was treated this way... so that's a good thing.


----------



## hrhsunshine

livethelake said:


> IF, hrsunshine and Mindi B - thanks for your thoughts.  I have spent the last half hour with my head inside my bags and I think I'm safe
> 
> So sorry you are all dealing with this situation.  It really stinks!



  And how incredibly ridiculous do you feel when you do that?  I felt like an idiot but I HAD to do it!


----------



## hrhsunshine

luckyc said:


> So today i put my bag on the sunny spot with the window closed and the room closed. The sun isn't very strong although we have a nice day with the temp in the 70s. I left it there for 2 hours and i came to smell it several times. So far the bag hasn't emit any obvious skunk smell but when i put my face in the bag, i can still smell a slight glue smell.
> 
> Do you think i'm safe? Or should i try it again when the weather got warmer? I'm wondering how a new togo leather supposed to smell? I can smell the leather scent from my Chanel bags but they haven't smell like this gluey smell. This whole ordeal makes me hesitant to buy more Hermes leather and choosing which type of leather to buy in the future.



Sounds like you're safe.  That test would definitely have made the room STINK. When mine was in my office, it was like I hit a wall of skunk funk at the door.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thanks Luckyc.
> 
> Yep, that was how I was treated after spending loads of money and tons of time in that boutique soaking up as much info as I could about the brand and loving every minute of it. I was routinely in the boutique for HOURS talking and laughing and really enjoying all of the SAs.... falling deeply in love with the brand. Sadly those days are over bc I don't feel that comfortable there anymore. I guess I need to recover from all of the negative emotions.
> 
> Now I am dealing with someone else in the boutique to try to resolve this issue and she has been very sweet. Poor thing. I'm sure she felt like she was performing triage in a battle field called the purse forum. It's damage control at this point. But I think I was the only one who was treated this way... so that's a good thing.



IF, that is complete and utter injustice.  I am so sorry you were treated that way.  ABSOLUTELY WRONG!  I am so angry for you.    YOU are the customer. They are working in that store because of customers like YOU...it's the only reason they have a job!  

I hope this new SA can make it right for you.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Nico_79 said:


> It's true!! It's like some punishment for spending so much money on a purse!!


I love this!!!
Hilarious. 
What's next? Can you imagine from now on after reading these horror stories, how many of us will now request a smell test while inspecting a coveted bag at the boutique ?
Can't you just imagine somebody sticking their head inside a birkin to smell it?
What if if smells? 
Sorry, this is my HG but it's stinky ?
Too funny but sad at the same time!!!
I'm so sorry that this has happened to do many people. 
You spend so much money and to have it smell does seem like a cruel joke. 
Fortunately none of my bags smell....


----------



## MYH

As I'm reading all these posts, I am thinking the only thing worst than dog farts is skunk farts!!!

The jury is still out on my kelly bag.  Have not had a sunny enough day yet to perform the experiments needed for a definite conclusion.


----------



## MYH

Double post..gogo in flight. Ugh


----------



## VesperSparrow

I'm a bystander in this but I just want to let everyone dealing with this problem know how sympathetic I am. And that you can joke about it shows real style and spirit!   :hugs to you all


----------



## Nico_79

VesperSparrow said:


> I'm a bystander in this but I just want to let everyone dealing with this problem know how sympathetic I am. And that you can joke about it shows real style and spirit!   :hugs to you all


 Thanks for the kind words. 

Having serious anxiety about tomorrow. Bringing my travel hairdryer to do an in-store smell test. Yes, I am that paranoid.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Nico_79 said:


> Thanks for the kind words.
> 
> Having serious anxiety about tomorrow. Bringing my travel hairdryer to do an in-store smell test. Yes, I am that paranoid.




OMG, you are cracking me up. If only we could get video of this.

Good luck!!!  My fingers, toes, and eyes are crossed for you


----------



## texasgirliegirl

hrhsunshine said:


> OMG, you are cracking me up. If only we could get video of this.
> 
> Good luck!!!  My fingers, toes, and eyes are crossed for you


I hope they allow you access to the dressing room for this test. 
So funny!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Nico_79 said:


> Thanks for the kind words.
> 
> Having serious anxiety about tomorrow. Bringing my travel hairdryer to do an in-store smell test. Yes, I am that paranoid.



Hmmm.....
In all seriousness, if Hermes has a way to "test" for the smell in Paris when we ship it to them making our "claims", then surely they "tested" your replacement bag, right?  Hmmm...Caveat emptor...once bitten, twice shy... all these things come to mind. GL my dear!! We want the play-by-play


----------



## etoile de mer

Nico_79 said:


> Thanks for the kind words.
> 
> Having serious anxiety about tomorrow. Bringing my travel hairdryer to do an in-store smell test. Yes, I am that paranoid.



Best wishes tomorrow, *Nico*!  Will be thinking of you! Hoping it all goes smoothly!


----------



## TankerToad

Am watching this thread with interest
So far my Q bags have been fine, concerned with some SOs coming.
Good luck to all who are working this through
You're blazing a trail for any with issues going forward
Thank you.


----------



## loveaddict

Nico_79 said:


> Did she return the bag for a replacement? The stink does not go away!



no not yet well honestly we dont think there is something to be done bfore reading this thread, but  i am not sure if she wants to complain to hermes store about it or not will ask her soon.


----------



## loveaddict

Israeli_Flava said:


> No. Here's why. I bought my bag in April 2013. It never smelled like anything but new Birkin until June or July... whenever the stink bugs started to appear here in the DC area. I remember that the bag sat in the front seat of my car for about 30 minutes with the direct sunlight on it. My windows were up bc I like it warm in my car. My son said, "mommy, please roll down the windows... something stinks..." I swear I thought a stink bug did it's thing... having NO IDEA it was actually MY BIRKIN. Anyway, we got to the mall and walked around Nordstrom and it was HOT in the mall. The bag began to REEEEEEEK like skunk. It was sooooo embarrassing. We went home. I put the bag on my dresser. It cooled down.. and DIDN'T SMELL ANYMORE. I would walk passed the bag... sniff sniff... no smell. WTF??? The next day, I put the bag in the window sill of my office to see what would happen. SKUNK. It took about 15 minutes... pew!!!! I was devastated. Took the bag out of the window... let it cool down... no smell. Back to leather smell. Some other ladies may have a slightly diff experience, but my bag is Epsom so maybe it has something to do with it being stiffer leather so the pores don't open up as easily as togo?? I have NO CLUE. I tried reaching out to Docride. She suggested Smelleze pouches that remove paint smell from rooms. It worked to a point.... it will remove the smell that your bag emits from the air, but doesn't remove the smell from the bag itself. The bag never stops stinking or lessens the stink over time by airing it out. KWIM?  The smell was as strong on day 1 as the day I dropped it off at the boutique. I TRIED TO AIR IT OUT. I was stuck with this freakin stink bomb of a TEN THOUSAND DOLLAR BAG! I literally carried a smelleze pouch inside my birkin until the day I just couldn't take it anymore and took the bag back to the boutique. Sorry I just went off but this is just terrible and you need to put your bags IN THE SUN. I don't want u to have to endure what I and the other ladies are going through but YOU NEED TO DO IT. You will know after 30 minutes IN THE DIRECT SUN...and u wont need to put your head in the bag. The smell will hit you in the face.




oh my God, i was going to ask you....my sister and i dont know how to bring this up to our SAS because when you smell directly inside the bag you CANT smell the skunk or the stink bugs...wait until the bag is heated....gosh then it will spread a smell of dead skunk to the whole room or in my case even worse the whole car....how to prove this to my sa? its like our words against the sweet bag that doesnt smell inside the boutique.

i can imagine the pain you must been thru tho...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

loveaddict said:


> oh my God, i was going to ask you....my sister and i dont know how to bring this up to our SAS because when you smell directly inside the bag you CANT smell the skunk or the stink bugs...wait until the bag is heated....gosh then it will spread a smell of dead skunk to the whole room or in my case even worse the whole car....how to prove this to my sa? its like our words against the sweet bag that doesnt smell inside the boutique.
> 
> i can imagine the pain you must been thru tho...



My technique was simple... wait for a sunny day, call the bouitique and explain that I will be in with my Skunk at noon... heat the bag up on the window sill... heat my car up til it felt like Summer inside... put the skunk inside of the heated car and drive like a bat out of hell to the boutique... call her and request she come sit in the car (instead of inside the perfumey boutique)... at that point it's undeniable...it was just me, her and the SKUNK. Case closed.


----------



## luckyc

Nico_79 said:


> Thanks for the kind words.
> 
> Having serious anxiety about tomorrow. Bringing my travel hairdryer to do an in-store smell test. Yes, I am that paranoid.




Nico_79, i wish you all the best for tomorrow and i'll be waiting for you to come back with good news and the lovely bag.


----------



## luckyc

hrhsunshine said:


> Sounds like you're safe.  That test would definitely have made the room STINK. When mine was in my office, it was like I hit a wall of skunk funk at the door.




Hrhsunshine, i'm a little relieved for now but i will test it once more time when it gets warmer outside. 

Did you get your bag replaced with Hermes? And how did they take the problem?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Israeli_Flava said:


> My technique was simple... wait for a sunny day, call the bouitique and explain that I will be in with my Skunk at noon... heat the bag up on the window sill... heat my car up til it felt like Summer inside... put the skunk inside of the heated car and drive like a bat out of hell to the boutique... call her and request she come sit in the car (instead of inside the perfumey boutique)... at that point it's undeniable...it was just me, her and the SKUNK. Case closed.


O
M
G
Did they offer you an exchange ?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

texasgirliegirl said:


> O
> M
> G
> Did they offer you an exchange ?



I

K
N
O
W!

No, she followed their protocol....She sent the bag to Paris for an assessment. That is why we are all waiting.... The bags get sent to Paris... Paris makes the determination from that point. She gave me a list of possible solutions once the bag is deemed "defective"....


----------



## hrhsunshine

luckyc said:


> Hrhsunshine, i'm a little relieved for now but i will test it once more time when it gets warmer outside.
> 
> Did you get your bag replaced with Hermes? And how did they take the problem?



I actually got my bag from a highly reputable reseller.  She confirmed the smell and gave me a full refund.  I am so thankful that I didn't have to deal with H.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hrhsunshine said:


> I actually got my bag from a highly reputable reseller.  She confirmed the smell and gave me a full refund.  I am so thankful that I didn't have to deal with H.



Happy for u dear!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

So no one else has this problem with EPSOM leather? I believe everyone so far has had a TOGO skunk bag.... I'm the only Epsom stink bomb???


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Israeli_Flava said:


> I
> 
> K
> N
> O
> W!
> 
> No, she followed their protocol....She sent the bag to Paris for an assessment. That is why we are all waiting.... The bags get sent to Paris... Paris makes the determination from that point. She gave me a list of possible solutions once the bag is deemed "defective"....


Crazy! 
Thankfully none of my bags are skunks but I'm very interested to know of this is an issue unique to a particular dye, glue or year of manufacturing. 
Can't you just imagine the French Hermes employees conducting a smell test?
Should they discover a skunk, do they Febreeze the bag? Destroy it?

Tragic but funny!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Perhaps the skunks are coming from a particular leather supplier. 
Has anybody been able to determine a common denominator other than leather?
It could be the dye, glue, even the paper/ stuffing in the box, perhaps ?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Paris knows what's wrong. They HAVE to know by now. THEY are the leather experts. But I wouldn't think they will want to admit this publically.... 
The SAs and SMs know there is an issue but have not been told WHAT THE ISSUE IS....


----------



## hrhsunshine

Israeli_Flava said:


> Happy for u dear!!!!



Thank you sweetie.
It is a bittersweet end.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Israeli_Flava said:


> Paris knows what's wrong. They HAVE to know by now. THEY are the leather experts. But I wouldn't think they will want to admit this publically....
> The SAs and SMs know there is an issue but have not been told WHAT THE ISSUE IS....


I'm certain you are right. 
Hopefully you will get some sort of resolution soon.


----------



## Nico_79

Israeli_Flava said:


> So no one else has this problem with EPSOM leather? I believe everyone so far has had a TOGO skunk bag.... I'm the only Epsom stink bomb???



I just double checked my epsom B and she smells like leather, no skunk to her. Also went through my other bags, no smell. It must be random....


----------



## Katel

Israeli_Flava said:


> So no one else has this problem with EPSOM leather? I believe everyone so far has had a TOGO skunk bag.... I'm the only Epsom stink bomb???


 

I too have been following this discussion with great interest and have varying HUGE emotions for those affected - anger, disbelief, shock, major compassion.

Also admiration for the equanimity and humor shown. And your guts for bringing this to the fore. My hat is off to you.

IF, the way you were treated has made my blood boil. And sweet H-passionate you, of all people <grrrrrr>

I was watching while reading for epsom also, as it seems that togo is predominant and remember loveaddict mentioning her sister's rouge casaque Birkin:



> Originally Posted by *loveaddict* ok my sister got birkin rouge cassaque epsom few months back from the store and she was telling me how it smells like a skunk....i kept on telling her its the leather smell maybe this batch has more cowhide smell....until yesterday she picked me up...and when i entered the car i smelled something very bad like skunk....then i asked her whyyy her car smells like that....apparently its the bag!!
> 
> hope hermes read this and improves.


 
I am extremely anxious for your report tomorrow, Nico, as well.

Thank you everyone for shouting this problem out. Completely unbelievable. 

(This makes the recent ultra thin and pilling GM shawl problem look like a ride on the Ferris Wheel in comparison.)


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Katel said:


> I too have been following this discussion with great interest and have varying HUGE emotions for those affected - anger, disbelief, shock, major compassion.
> 
> Also admiration for the equanimity and humor shown. And your guts for bringing this to the fore. My hat is off to you.
> 
> IF, the way you were treated has made my blood boil. And sweet H-passionate you, of all people <grrrrrr>
> 
> I was watching while reading for epsom also, as it seems that togo is predominant and remember loveaddict mentioning her sister's rouge casaque Birkin:
> 
> 
> 
> I am extremely anxious for your report tomorrow, Nico, as well.
> 
> Thank you everyone for shouting this problem out. Completely unbelievable.
> 
> (This makes the recent ultra thin and pilling GM shawl problem look like a ride on the Ferris Wheel in comparison.)



Ahhhh yes Katel!!! Thanks for reminding me about Loveaddict! 

This whole situation makes me feel so conflicted.... on one hand I want to be SUPER pissed off and write a scathing letter to corporate.... but then I recognize the fact I can't be mad at HERMES bc of one person.... I also feel that the person may not have actually known the extent of the smell issue and the fact that it isn't just happening in TOGO.... so I really don't feel like I need to air all the dirt that would go into that letter, if I wrote one. I will never know the truth of why they told me the bag was sent to Paris when it never left the boutique and it really doesn't matter anymore. SOoooo I'd rather focus all this energy on helping others through this and recognize that Hermes called me back to that boutique to rectify the situation so hopefully.... I will help others who are feeling horrible about this stinky situation and it will all work out in the end.... xo Katel


----------



## StylishFarmer

Ok.. Ladies I don't own a hermes bag right now but I definitely know that skunk smell. I bought a large tote from ZARA. Online, around $100, thought I could use it as a throw the kids stuff in kind of bag.

Noooo chance! It stank from the moment I opened the box. Yes, it was delivered to me in the summer months- I'm assuming hot delivery vans etc. I had to put it into my back shed to air for  a YEAR! Yes, 12 while months and even to this day, I have not put anything in it cause it taints anything I put into it.

My point, for $100, lesson learnt, money thrown away for $10,000? Do not accept anything but a replacement. The smell does not go away.


----------



## swezfamily

Nico_79 said:


> I just double checked my epsom B and she smells like leather, no skunk to her. Also went through my other bags, no smell. It must be random....




Good luck at the boutique today!  Keep us posted


----------



## Nico_79

Hi everyone!

I am back with my etain K35! So good news and bad news. We immediately do a sniff test and cannot smell anything, but of course I know that heat is the issue so I used a hairdryer to gently warm the entire bag. 90% does not smell. The 10% is a small patch in the front which has the funky skunk to it. It is not as strong as my old K and isn't noticeable unless my nose is touching it. After making out with my K for about 10 mins I decided to bring it home so I can sit it in the sun. Right now she's tanning in the window and I'm praying the funk does not get stronger.  Will provide an update later this afternoon! Crossing my fingers!

And it is a brand new bag, stamp R. 

Here she is with her new twilly too, couldn't resist.


----------



## swezfamily

Nico_79 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> I am back with my etain K35! So good news and bad news. We immediately do a sniff test and cannot smell anything, but of course I know that heat is the issue so I used a hairdryer to gently warm the entire bag. 90% does not smell. The 10% is a small patch in the front which has the funky skunk to it. It is not as strong as my old K and isn't noticeable unless my nose is touching it. After making out with my K for about 10 mins I decided to bring it home so I can sit it in the sun. Right now she's tanning in the window and I'm praying the funk does not get stronger.  Will provide an update later this afternoon! Crossing my fingers!
> 
> 
> 
> And it is a brand new bag, stamp R.
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is with her new twilly too, couldn't resist.




Glad to hear that you did indeed get a brand new bag. Did you do the hair dryer test in the store?  Hopefully if it's just that tiny little patch, the stink won't be noticeable unless you put your nose right up to it - which nobody but you is going to do.  That means though that others might get brand new bags and there may be larger patches of stinky leather, maybe worse than their original bag.  

Love it with that twilly by the way!


----------



## Nico_79

swezfamily said:


> Glad to hear that you did indeed get a brand new bag. Did you do the hair dryer test in the store?  Hopefully if it's just that tiny little patch, the stink won't be noticeable unless you put your nose right up to it - which nobody but you is going to do.  That means though that others might get brand new bags and there may be larger patches of stinky leather, maybe worse than their original bag.
> 
> Love it with that twilly by the way!



Thanks *swezfamily*, maybe the twilly will defunk it? 

I did the hair dryer test at home because my SA had another appointment waiting and I didn't want to cause a scene. I was getting a funny feeling from her this morning for some reason, so I didn't want to push. Plus I like the idea of doing a thorough heat test in my home where there is no perfume to contend with. 

Sooo...the sun didn't make her smell any worse, but if I shove my nose into the front panel it's still there. I guess all I can do is wait until summer?


----------



## hrhsunshine

Nico_79 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am back with my etain K35! So good news and bad news. We immediately do a sniff test and cannot smell anything, but of course I know that heat is the issue so I used a hairdryer to gently warm the entire bag. 90% does not smell. The 10% is a small patch in the front which has the funky skunk to it. It is not as strong as my old K and isn't noticeable unless my nose is touching it. After making out with my K for about 10 mins I decided to bring it home so I can sit it in the sun. Right now she's tanning in the window and I'm praying the funk does not get stronger.  Will provide an update later this afternoon! Crossing my fingers!
> 
> And it is a brand new bag, stamp R.
> 
> Here she is with her new twilly too, couldn't resist.



Beautiful, Nico! I hope she stays like this and doesn't worsen for you.


----------



## swezfamily

Nico_79 said:


> Thanks *swezfamily*, maybe the twilly will defunk it?
> 
> 
> 
> I did the hair dryer test at home because my SA had another appointment waiting and I didn't want to cause a scene. I was getting a funny feeling from her this morning for some reason, so I didn't want to push. Plus I like the idea of doing a thorough heat test in my home where there is no perfume to contend with.
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo...the sun didn't make her smell any worse, but if I shove my nose into the front panel it's still there. I guess all I can do is wait until summer?




Glad to hear that the sun didn't make it any worse, but it will be interesting to find out how it smells when summer rolls around.


----------



## Anfang

Nico_79 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> I am back with my etain K35! So good news and bad news. We immediately do a sniff test and cannot smell anything, but of course I know that heat is the issue so I used a hairdryer to gently warm the entire bag. 90% does not smell. The 10% is a small patch in the front which has the funky skunk to it. It is not as strong as my old K and isn't noticeable unless my nose is touching it. After making out with my K for about 10 mins I decided to bring it home so I can sit it in the sun. Right now she's tanning in the window and I'm praying the funk does not get stronger.  Will provide an update later this afternoon! Crossing my fingers!
> 
> 
> 
> And it is a brand new bag, stamp R.
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is with her new twilly too, couldn't resist.




TOO beautiful! Crazy about this one! &#10084;&#65039;And what's going on? No more Grumpy Cat??


----------



## Nico_79

hrhsunshine said:


> Beautiful, Nico! I hope she stays like this and doesn't worsen for you.



I hope so too!! I don't think I could handle going back into the store and asking them for another bag. Sigh. 



swezfamily said:


> Glad to hear that the sun didn't make it any worse, but it will be interesting to find out how it smells when summer rolls around.



Yes, that is my concern too. Only time will tell! 



Anfang said:


> TOO beautiful! Crazy about this one! &#10084;&#65039;And what's going on? No more Grumpy Cat??



Thanks dear! Uhhh long story about the avatar change, the reason can be found here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/im-sorry-860558.html

I will find a good Grumpy Cat for spring I promise!


----------



## Anfang

Nico_79 said:


> I hope so too!! I don't think I could handle going back into the store and asking them for another bag. Sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is my concern too. Only time will tell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dear! Uhhh long story about the avatar change, the reason can be found here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/im-sorry-860558.html
> 
> 
> 
> I will find a good Grumpy Cat for spring I promise!




Pretty harsh thread!! &#128561; Anyway... A great Spring Grumpy Cat to come, this is good news around here! &#128516;


----------



## Nico_79

Anfang said:


> Pretty harsh thread!! &#128561; Anyway... A great Spring Grumpy Cat to come, this is good news around here! &#128516;



Yes, but we turned it around to make it quite funny and entertaining hence the avatar with the plastic bubble wrap head dress.


----------



## pcil

Nico_79 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am back with my etain K35! So good news and bad news. We immediately do a sniff test and cannot smell anything, but of course I know that heat is the issue so I used a hairdryer to gently warm the entire bag. 90% does not smell. The 10% is a small patch in the front which has the funky skunk to it. It is not as strong as my old K and isn't noticeable unless my nose is touching it. After making out with my K for about 10 mins I decided to bring it home so I can sit it in the sun. Right now she's tanning in the window and I'm praying the funk does not get stronger.  Will provide an update later this afternoon! Crossing my fingers!
> 
> And it is a brand new bag, stamp R.
> 
> Here she is with her new twilly too, couldn't resist.



Yay! I am glad you get a brand new bag! I hope the smell from that one small patch would not spread to other area. Crossing my fingers for you!! Nice twilly you have there!! Do you mind sharing the name of the twilly?


----------



## doves75

Nico_79 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> I am back with my etain K35! So good news and bad news. We immediately do a sniff test and cannot smell anything, but of course I know that heat is the issue so I used a hairdryer to gently warm the entire bag. 90% does not smell. The 10% is a small patch in the front which has the funky skunk to it. It is not as strong as my old K and isn't noticeable unless my nose is touching it. After making out with my K for about 10 mins I decided to bring it home so I can sit it in the sun. Right now she's tanning in the window and I'm praying the funk does not get stronger.  Will provide an update later this afternoon! Crossing my fingers!
> 
> 
> 
> And it is a brand new bag, stamp R.
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is with her new twilly too, couldn't resist.




Yay...Nico_79..You got a new bag and it does not smell. &#128522;&#128077;&#128522;


----------



## Nico_79

pcil said:


> Yay! I am glad you get a brand new bag! I hope the smell from that one small patch would not spread to other area. Crossing my fingers for you!! Nice twilly you have there!! Do you mind sharing the name of the twilly?



I hope so too *pcil*!! The twilly is called Les Flots du Cheval. 



doves75 said:


> Yay...Nico_79..You got a new bag and it does not smell. &#128522;&#128077;&#128522;



Thanks *doves*!   I am still worried about the summer heat, but I can't do anything with snow on the ground.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Nico_79 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am back with my etain K35! So good news and bad news. We immediately do a sniff test and cannot smell anything, but of course I know that heat is the issue so I used a hairdryer to gently warm the entire bag. 90% does not smell. The 10% is a small patch in the front which has the funky skunk to it. It is not as strong as my old K and isn't noticeable unless my nose is touching it. After making out with my K for about 10 mins I decided to bring it home so I can sit it in the sun. Right now she's tanning in the window and I'm praying the funk does not get stronger.  Will provide an update later this afternoon! Crossing my fingers!
> 
> And it is a brand new bag, stamp R.
> 
> Here she is with her new twilly too, couldn't resist.



Hi Nico!!! So glad you got your Kelly and the twilly does look fabulous!

I'm a little worried though about you saying it has a skunk spot in the front. There shouldn't be any sign of smell. NONE. Please put that bag in your window sill. I really hope this works out  *fingers crossed*

p.s. I read the entire "Why do you buy Chanel granny flaps that look like plastic" thread and died laughing last night! I was literally BURSTING with laughter!!! Thx for the link  and your new avatar is a riot!


----------



## Nico_79

Israeli_Flava said:


> Hi Nico!!! So glad you got your Kelly and the twilly does look fabulous!
> 
> I'm a little worried though about you saying it has a skunk spot in the front. There shouldn't be any sign of smell. NONE. Please put that bag in your window sill. I really hope this works out  *fingers crossed*
> 
> p.s. I read the entire "Why do you buy Chanel granny flaps that look like plastic" thread and died laughing last night! I was literally BURSTING with laughter!!! Thx for the link  and your new avatar is a riot!



I'm worried too!! I did the sun by the window test for two hours yesterday afternoon. It was hot sun too since my kitty decided to curl up right next to my K. I was so sure I'd go into the room and the skunk would hit me, but it didn't so I'm not sure what to do. The smell is there for sure if I put my nose up to it, but not apparent otherwise. Sigh. What to do?!?  

:lolots: Isn't that thread just insane? I can't believe that girl even created that in the first place, but it turned out to be quite amusing. Thank god she didn't get any ideas to post here in the H subforum.


----------



## swezfamily

Nico_79 said:


> I'm worried too!! I did the sun by the window test for two hours yesterday afternoon. It was hot sun too since my kitty decided to curl up right next to my K. I was so sure I'd go into the room and the skunk would hit me, but it didn't so I'm not sure what to do. The smell is there for sure if I put my nose up to it, but not apparent otherwise. Sigh. What to do?!?
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots: Isn't that thread just insane? I can't believe that girl even created that in the first place, but it turned out to be quite amusing. Thank god she didn't get any ideas to post here in the H subforum.




I've been following that thread too - you all are so creative!  She definitely just wanted to bash Chanel lovers. What evah

Regarding your bag, if you can only smell it when you put your nose up to it, I think it should be fine. Hell, if mine comes back only smelling half as stinky as it did, I think I'll be happy.  That's probably not the right attitude when spending so much for a bag, but I'm tired of the waiting and just want the ordeal to be over with.  Keep in mind I waited 9 months for the bag to come in, then over 1 month to hear what Paris had to say, now I'm told it'll be 6 weeks for the cleaningI just want my Kelly back!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

swezfamily said:


> I've been following that thread too - you all are so creative!  She definitely just wanted to bash Chanel lovers. What evah
> 
> Regarding your bag, if you can only smell it when you put your nose up to it, I think it should be fine. Hell, if mine comes back only smelling half as stinky as it did, I think I'll be happy.  That's probably not the right attitude when spending so much for a bag, but I'm tired of the waiting and just want the ordeal to be over with.  Keep in mind I waited 9 months for the bag to come in, then over 1 month to hear what Paris had to say, now I'm told it'll be 6 weeks for the cleaningI just want my Kelly back!



Soooo curious about this "cleaning".... Hmmmm. 
I won't accept anything but a perfect B but I do understand your feelings.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Nico_79 said:


> I'm worried too!! I did the sun by the window test for two hours yesterday afternoon. It was hot sun too since my kitty decided to curl up right next to my K. I was so sure I'd go into the room and the skunk would hit me, but it didn't so I'm not sure what to do. The smell is there for sure if I put my nose up to it, but not apparent otherwise. Sigh. What to do?!?
> 
> :lolots: Isn't that thread just insane? I can't believe that girl even created that in the first place, but it turned out to be quite amusing. Thank god she didn't get any ideas to post here in the H subforum.



If you didn't smell anything in 2 hours of sun... I believe you're good to go. Unless there's some need for the leather to be "broken in" before it released obnoxious gases... I'm really not sure...  The most recent case of this smell appearing was on a friend's SO birkin in Togo and she noticed the smell within a week or so. She also put the bag on her window sill (in very cold tempts outside) and the smell appeared. So the smell was there right away. 

Based on that, I think you're ok. Time will tell tho right? Xo glad u have your K back!!!


----------



## Nico_79

Israeli_Flava said:


> If you didn't smell anything in 2 hours of sun... I believe you're good to go. Unless there's some need for the leather to be "broken in" before it released obnoxious gases... I'm really not sure...  The most recent case of this smell appearing was on a friend's SO birkin in Togo and she noticed the smell within a week or so. She also put the bag on her window sill (in very cold tempts outside) and the smell appeared. Based on that, I think you're ok. Time will tell right?



Yes, I think all I can do is hold on to it until summer and then take her out for a test run. I am worried though if it turns out to be skunk going through the wait all over again and being deemed a "trouble" customer? I mean how many people ask for a replacement twice??


----------



## hrhsunshine

Nico_79 said:


> Yes, I think all I can do is hold on to it until summer and then take her out for a test run. I am worried though if it turns out to be skunk going through the wait all over again and being deemed a "trouble" customer? I mean how many people ask for a replacement twice??



My fingers are crossed for u dear Nico.
What is so sad is none of this is ur fault. U payed the full retail price with ur hard earned money and should expect nothing short of a perfect bag...not worry about being deemed a problem customer.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hrhsunshine said:


> My fingers are crossed for u dear Nico.
> *What is so sad is none of this is ur fault. U payed the full retail price with ur hard earned money and should expect nothing short of a perfect bag...not worry about being deemed a problem customer*.



This is what my friends kept saying to me over and over again... but the reality is... some SA/SMs will hold it against *YOU.* That just adds pressure to something that already makes you very sad. It's totally irrational but so many things that go on in the world of H are....*irrational*.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Israeli_Flava said:


> This is what my friends kept saying to me over and over again... but the reality is... some SA/SMs will hold it against *YOU.* That just adds pressure to something that already makes you very sad. It's totally irrational but so many things that go on in the world of H are....*irrational*.



Those SAs and SMs should fork over $11k for what should be a perfect quality item and get a skunk as well. See how they feel about it when tables are turned.

I hope for the best for u. This is just plain wrong.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hrhsunshine said:


> Those SAs and SMs should fork over $11k for what should be a perfect quality item and get a skunk as well. See how they feel about it when tables are turned.
> 
> I hope for the best for u. This is just plain wrong.



Thank you dear! If it weren't for the ladies here like YOU I'd have gone stone cold mad by now. 
I'm sure it will work out... one way or the other. Like I said, even if it's my last Birkin while I walk God's green Earth...IT WILL BE NOTHING LESS THAN PERFECT.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thank you dear! If it weren't for the ladies here like YOU I'd have gone stone cold mad by now.
> I'm sure it will work out... one way or the other. Like I said, even if it's my last Birkin while I walk God's green Earth...IT WILL BE NOTHING LESS THAN PERFECT.



YOU GO GIRL!!!!


----------



## VesperSparrow

hrhsunshine said:


> you go girl!!!!



+1!


----------



## carlinha

i just want to let you ladies know who have been affected by this that i empathize greatly and feel absolutely awful you have to go through this... i hope everyone gets a PERFECT replacement bag, be it the same exact one or another dream bag, and SOON!

Hermes should definitely make this right!  (and I am still puzzled as to the source of this smell )


----------



## carlinha

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thank you dear! If it weren't for the ladies here like YOU I'd have gone stone cold mad by now.
> I'm sure it will work out... one way or the other. Like I said, even if it's my last Birkin while I walk God's green Earth...IT WILL BE NOTHING LESS THAN PERFECT.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

carlinha said:


>



Thanks Luvie! You are such a great friend! 

Thanks everyone for being so supportive and sharing your experiences....


----------



## luckyc

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thank you dear! If it weren't for the ladies here like YOU I'd have gone stone cold mad by now.
> I'm sure it will work out... one way or the other. Like I said, even if it's my last Birkin while I walk God's green Earth...IT WILL BE NOTHING LESS THAN PERFECT.



 I love love love your fighting spirit *Israeli_Flava* And thank you so much for being there and answering our questions about this issue. I hope it'll get resolved soon and you'll get your perfect bag back asap!


----------



## luckyc

Nico_79 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am back with my etain K35! So good news and bad news. We immediately do a sniff test and cannot smell anything, but of course I know that heat is the issue so I used a hairdryer to gently warm the entire bag. 90% does not smell. The 10% is a small patch in the front which has the funky skunk to it. It is not as strong as my old K and isn't noticeable unless my nose is touching it. After making out with my K for about 10 mins I decided to bring it home so I can sit it in the sun. Right now she's tanning in the window and I'm praying the funk does not get stronger.  Will provide an update later this afternoon! Crossing my fingers!
> 
> And it is a brand new bag, stamp R.
> 
> Here she is with her new twilly too, couldn't resist.



Oh gosh, Nico, your K is just PERFECT! I love everything about her  Congrats!!! Etain is just the perfect neutral color, I'd love to have a bag in etain some times in the future 

I am also waiting for the weather to get warmer to confirm this smell issue. My bag doesn't smell on the outside but the inside smell is so strong, i dont know if it's normal for new togo bag? The inside glue-y smell is there even when I just open the bag and smell it. So we'll see if the smell gets stronger in the summer.


----------



## Mindi B

^^^This was/is my situation, too, luckyc.  The smell was on the inside, and I waffled for a time, but ultimately I opted not to wait and see.  My bag is on its way to the boutique, who have agreed to send it on to Paris for replacement.  It's totally your call, but IMO none of us should pay Hermes prices and then have to worry about whether our handbag_ smells_.


----------



## Nico_79

luckyc said:


> Oh gosh, Nico, your K is just PERFECT! I love everything about her  Congrats!!! Etain is just the perfect neutral color, I'd love to have a bag in etain some times in the future
> 
> I am also waiting for the weather to get warmer to confirm this smell issue. My bag doesn't smell on the outside but the inside smell is so strong, i dont know if it's normal for new togo bag? The inside glue-y smell is there even when I just open the bag and smell it. So we'll see if the smell gets stronger in the summer.



I wish it were perfect, but the smell is quite obvious to me after taking out for a stroll on Saturday when it was very sunny. As I was sitting in the car with DH the smell really hit me, so I contacted my SA much to my dismay and she said to bring it in as there really shouldn't be any bad smell. I am just dreading this, but there's nothing else to do. Off it goes back to the boutique.


----------



## Mindi B

Nico, I'm so sorry, but I really think you're doing the right thing.  We deserve unskunky bags.  But I feel your pain!


----------



## LadyCupid

Nico_79 said:


> I wish it were perfect, but the smell is quite obvious to me after taking out for a stroll on Saturday when it was very sunny. As I was sitting in the car with DH the smell really hit me, so I contacted my SA much to my dismay and she said to bring it in as there really shouldn't be any bad smell. I am just dreading this, but there's nothing else to do. Off it goes back to the boutique.



I am so sorry to hear that you have to go through this again. You deserve a unskunky smell bag since you paid a lot for it. I just hope hermes will be able to resolve this for you and for others as well as take some sort of control to avoid more people experiencing this issue.


----------



## Mindi B

It is inconceivable to me that no memo has gone out to store directors warning them that this is an issue they may face, and advising them how to respond.  It seems Hermes is hoping this problem will be self-limiting if they refuse to openly acknowledge its existence.  Like having a smelly bag isn't enough, we are also expected to explain this issue to our boutiques and convince them of its reality.  Phooey.


----------



## biscuit1

Please tell me which leather is having the skunk issue.


----------



## livethelake

Is there anything common to all the bags with the skunky smell?   It's hard to believe this is a random issue...there must be something in common with all these bags

Nico - so sorry your replacement bag has the same issue.....

Mindi - what color/leather was your bag?

this is so disturbing


----------



## swezfamily

Nico_79 said:


> I wish it were perfect, but the smell is quite obvious to me after taking out for a stroll on Saturday when it was very sunny. As I was sitting in the car with DH the smell really hit me, so I contacted my SA much to my dismay and she said to bring it in as there really shouldn't be any bad smell. I am just dreading this, but there's nothing else to do. Off it goes back to the boutique.




OMG!  I'm so sad for you. What are the chances that you get two stinky bags?  This makes me wonder how many of the newly produced bags (both recently made and ones that are currently being made) have "bad" leather. I think more and more people with newer bags are going to discover this thread and realize that they also have stinky bags.

Sending hugs your way and hoping this issue will be resolved once and for all.


----------



## Mindi B

The main culprit seems to be Togo, but IF's bag was Epsom, I believe.  So, it could be the leather lining, or the glue?  If Paris knows, they aren't telling.


----------



## luckyc

Mindi B said:


> ^^^This was/is my situation, too, luckyc.  The smell was on the inside, and I waffled for a time, but ultimately I opted not to wait and see.  My bag is on its way to the boutique, who have agreed to send it on to Paris for replacement.  It's totally your call, but IMO none of us should pay Hermes prices and then have to worry about whether our handbag_ smells_.



I'm getting a little panic now. I really hope that it's not the case, maybe I'm in deep deep denial stage. 

Ladies, can you tell me how does a new togo bag smell like? Is it supposed to have any smell or not at all?


----------



## etoile de mer

Mindi B said:


> The main culprit seems to be Togo, but IF's bag was Epsom, I believe.  So, it could be the leather lining, or the glue?  If Paris knows, they aren't telling.



So perplexing, in that *Bond7Girl* started this thread, because of her stinky, skunky Ulysse, in Bleu Jean Togo. Am I correct in that there is no glue or lining in a Ulysse? (I don't have one&#8230;yet.) If so, it seems it must have something to do with the leather processing. Very disturbing that Nico's new bag is year R, and those posting earlier in this thread noted year Q. Are they still using the same stinky batch of leather? :wondering


----------



## luckyc

etoile de mer said:


> So perplexing, in that *Bond7Girl* started this thread, because of her stinky, skunky Ulysse, in Bleu Jean Togo. Am I correct in that there is no glue or lining in a Ulysse? (I don't have oneyet.) If so, it seems it must have something to do with the leather processing. Very disturbing that Nico's new bag is year R, and those posting earlier in this thread noted year Q. Are they still using the same stinky batch of leather? :wondering



My bag is also stamp R too.


----------



## etoile de mer

luckyc said:


> I'm getting a little panic now. I really hope that it's not the case, maybe I'm in deep deep denial stage.
> 
> Ladies, can you tell me how does a new togo bag smell like? Is it supposed to have any smell or not at all?



Perhaps others can jump in regarding the expected smell of Togo bags. My Togo belt strap (Etoupe, stamped P) has just the lightest scent of leather.

Those who've had this issue noted a strong, and often overpowering skunk-like odor. Some only noticed it once the bag was in a hot setting, and others said it smelled regardless of whether the bag was hot or cold.


----------



## etoile de mer

Nico_79 said:


> I wish it were perfect, but the smell is quite obvious to me after taking out for a stroll on Saturday when it was very sunny. As I was sitting in the car with DH the smell really hit me, so I contacted my SA much to my dismay and she said to bring it in as there really shouldn't be any bad smell. I am just dreading this, but there's nothing else to do. Off it goes back to the boutique.



So sorry to hear that it has to go back *Nico*, how distressing! I hope things can be resolved easily!


----------



## swezfamily

Mindi B said:


> ^^^This was/is my situation, too, luckyc.  The smell was on the inside, and I waffled for a time, but ultimately I opted not to wait and see.  My bag is on its way to the boutique, who have agreed to send it on to Paris for replacement.  It's totally your call, but IMO none of us should pay Hermes prices and then have to worry about whether our handbag_ smells_.



Sorry to hear that you have a skunk bag too, but I'm glad that your boutique is taking this problem seriously and sending your bag to Paris.  I'll be interested to hear what Paris has to say since some of us are getting different answers as to how this will be fixed.  

Didn't you recently look at a new bag that also smelled?


----------



## Mindi B

Yup.  That one was a Q; the one on its way to Paris is an R.  Both Togo.


----------



## Nico_79

Ladies, thanks for all the support. I truly appreciate it.  I feel so conflicted about this situation, I never in a million years thought I'd receive a stinky bag from Hermes, not once, but twice!! Sigh.


----------



## swezfamily

Mindi B said:


> Yup.  That one was a Q; the one on its way to Paris is an R.  Both Togo.



If there's a problem with the Q and R bags, then even the replacement bags are going to smell.  There is obviously a serious problem and considering how much these bags cost, I can't believe the people in Paris haven't figured out what it is.  How much money are they losing when they have to destroy a bad bag - and then as in Nico's case the replacement bag is also bad and will likely be destroyed too.  You would think at this point that they would be testing each and every piece of leather before even going through the process of making the bag, unless the smell is developing after the bag is finished and boxed up, so they are unaware of it.

This is just so discouraging.  I thought that I would get a brand new bag, instead I'm getting a cleaning, and I'm feeling like a brand new bag wouldn't have been any better anyway.

OK, now I need a glass of wine so I can calm down and go to bed.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Nico_79 said:


> I wish it were perfect, but the smell is quite obvious to me after taking out for a stroll on Saturday when it was very sunny. As I was sitting in the car with DH the smell really hit me, so I contacted my SA much to my dismay and she said to bring it in as there really shouldn't be any bad smell. I am just dreading this, but there's nothing else to do. Off it goes back to the boutique.





swezfamily said:


> If there's a problem with the Q and R bags, then even the replacement bags are going to smell.  There is obviously a serious problem and considering how much these bags cost, I can't believe the people in Paris haven't figured out what it is.  How much money are they losing when they have to destroy a bad bag - and then as in Nico's case the replacement bag is also bad and will likely be destroyed too.  You would think at this point that they would be testing each and every piece of leather before even going through the process of making the bag, unless the smell is developing after the bag is finished and boxed up, so they are unaware of it.
> 
> This is just so discouraging.  I thought that I would get a brand new bag, instead I'm getting a cleaning, and I'm feeling like a brand new bag wouldn't have been any better anyway.
> 
> OK, now I need a glass of wine so I can calm down and go to bed.




OMG, my heart just cries for both of you.  The immense frustration from this...it is agonizing.  The fact that it continues on with R stamps is completely absurd...seriously to the point of retarded.  My fingers are crossed for you guys.


----------



## Kitty S.

Nico_79 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> I am back with my etain K35! So good news and bad news. We immediately do a sniff test and cannot smell anything, but of course I know that heat is the issue so I used a hairdryer to gently warm the entire bag. 90% does not smell. The 10% is a small patch in the front which has the funky skunk to it. It is not as strong as my old K and isn't noticeable unless my nose is touching it. After making out with my K for about 10 mins I decided to bring it home so I can sit it in the sun. Right now she's tanning in the window and I'm praying the funk does not get stronger.  Will provide an update later this afternoon! Crossing my fingers!
> 
> 
> 
> And it is a brand new bag, stamp R.
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is with her new twilly too, couldn't resist.




Love how your twilly makes it so regal! Congrats on getting it back!


----------



## swezfamily

hrhsunshine said:


> OMG, my heart just cries for both of you.  The immense frustration from this...it is agonizing.  The fact that it continues on with R stamps is completely absurd...seriously to the point of retarded.  My fingers are crossed for you guys.



Thank you sweetie!  I am so glad that you were able to return your bag and that you don't have to deal with this.  I know it will be hard to wait for the perfect B to come your way, but hopefully when it does, it will be just that - perfect.  Maybe wait awhile so that H can get this issue resolved...


----------



## carlinha

Nico_79 said:


> I wish it were perfect, but the smell is quite obvious to me after taking out for a stroll on Saturday when it was very sunny. As I was sitting in the car with DH the smell really hit me, so I contacted my SA much to my dismay and she said to bring it in as there really shouldn't be any bad smell. I am just dreading this, but there's nothing else to do. Off it goes back to the boutique.



WHAAAAAAAAAAAA?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!! 

*nico* i am so so sorry!!!!!!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

swezfamily said:


> Thank you sweetie!  I am so glad that you were able to return your bag and that you don't have to deal with this.  I know it will be hard to wait for the perfect B to come your way, but hopefully when it does, it will be just that - perfect.  Maybe wait awhile so that H can get this issue resolved...




Awww, thank you for even thinking of me and the etoupe I had to let go.  I am definitely not in a hurry.  My first B will have to be perfect and I will wait for her patiently.  

I only wish you guys could get a positive resolution and just focusing on enjoying.  We are all here hoping for the best for you!  I think you have alot of shoulders to lean on


----------



## Julide

*Nico* , *Swez* and *IF* I truly hope that this will be resloved. I can not believe that replacement bags have issues and a cleaning for a bag that has a smell? I am so very sorry to hear that you are going thru this. *IF* I like your additiude, you have every right to have a non smelly bag. And just when I was falling in love with Soufre!*Nico* keep strong, I know that going back to the store to discuss this again with another bag is going to be hard. Just be strong, and try to remain calm, don't let them get to you!Ladies, I would go in with you for emotional support if I could!


----------



## etoile de mer

Mindi B said:


> Yup.  That one was a Q; the one on its way to Paris is an R.  Both Togo.



Yikes, crazy that you've encountered two, also! Were those at your boutique aware of the issue? Sending best wishes for a speedy resolution!


----------



## swezfamily

hrhsunshine said:


> Awww, thank you for even thinking of me and the etoupe I had to let go.  I am definitely not in a hurry.  My first B will have to be perfect and I will wait for her patiently.
> 
> I only wish you guys could get a positive resolution and just focusing on enjoying.  We are all here hoping for the best for you!  I think you have alot of shoulders to lean on





Julide said:


> *Nico* , *Swez* and *IF* I truly hope that this will be resloved. I can not believe that replacement bags have issues and a cleaning for a bag that has a smell? I am so very sorry to hear that you are going thru this. *IF* I like your additiude, you have every right to have a non smelly bag. And just when I was falling in love with Soufre!*Nico* keep strong, I know that going back to the store to discuss this again with another bag is going to be hard. Just be strong, and try to remain calm, don't let them get to you!Ladies, I would go in with you for emotional support if I could!



Thanks *hrhsunshine* and *Julide*.  It's nice to be able to come to TPF and get so much encouragement and support.  I'm hesitant to discuss it with anyone outside of TPF because I think most would be thinking I'm foolish to buy such an expensive bag and then look what happens...like someone said in an earlier post, it's like a punishment for spending so much on a bag.


----------



## VesperSparrow

Nico_79 said:


> Ladies, thanks for all the support. I truly appreciate it.  I feel so conflicted about this situation, I never in a million years thought I'd receive a stinky bag from Hermes, not once, but twice!! Sigh.



Nico, I'm so sorry! Was so hoping this had been resolved for you  :hugs


----------



## VesperSparrow

swezfamily said:


> Thanks *hrhsunshine* and *Julide*.  It's nice to be able to come to TPF and get so much encouragement and support.  I'm hesitant to discuss it with anyone outside of TPF because I think most would be thinking I'm foolish to buy such an expensive bag and then look what happens...like someone said in an earlier post, it's like a punishment for spending so much on a bag.



Swez, you're not foolish and we're all here for you!


----------



## hrhsunshine

swezfamily said:


> Thanks *hrhsunshine* and *Julide*.  It's nice to be able to come to TPF and get so much encouragement and support.  I'm hesitant to discuss it with anyone outside of TPF because I think most would be thinking I'm foolish to buy such an expensive bag and then look what happens...like someone said in an earlier post, it's like a punishment for spending so much on a bag.



No don't u dare believe that! Everyone has their indulgences or vices.  We love luxe bags. Could be alot worse. U pay with good money and deserve a good product. I share this issue with resellers and others. I figure the more ppl know, perhaps the greater chance H will be proactive about this. Do not ever think this is punishment for treating yourself! This should be a wake up call to H that their quality is not impenetrable and they need to address customers problems BETTER than other brands if they are to keep their reputation.


----------



## jellyv

swezfamily said:


> ike someone said in an earlier post, it's like a punishment for spending so much on a bag.



Customers are entitled to the level of goods or services they paid for--whether at the Macy's counter or at Hermes. 

(And I'd like to think the universe has bigger fish to fry, in terms of handing out punishments.)

Hoping all with this issue get their satisfaction. and moreover that the problem is figured out!


----------



## livethelake

Well this is disturbing.

I did a google search of hermes skunk smell and found this posted on Yelp in 2010

http://www.yelp.com/biz/hermes-palm-beach-palm-beach



 





                                   5/24/2010           
                                            First to Review                            Buyer  you need to be aware . We have bought 3 Birkin bags from here and the  service was great .Until one of the bags started to smell .We paid  $8950.00 and had to buy a belt for another  $980.00 so we could get the  bag .We sent the bag back and asked them to exchange it for the same  thing .They said it did not smell and returned it to us .My wife took it  out again and it stank our car out .We wanted an exchange but again  they said no .They were being very difficult to deal with .I took the  bag to my lawyer who verified the bag smelt like skunk .They agreed to  re smell the bag .We sent it back and guess what .They said it did not  smell .They then sent it to NYC who also said it was not smelly and are  sending it back to us .I do not see what they think we are getting from  all this, as all we want is the same bag with no smell .The service from  the Management is as bad as it gets ,most department stores do better  .Now we have to take them to court to get our bag replaced .Wow !!!! We  own 6 Birkin bags and they all smell great ,so I think we know what it  should smell like and Skunk is not it .They are implying that we are  making this up,but for what ????? Buyer be very careful as if something  is wrong you will not get it replaced .


----------



## doves75

livethelake said:


> Well this is disturbing.
> 
> I did a google search of hermes skunk smell and found this posted on Yelp in 2010
> 
> http://www.yelp.com/biz/hermes-palm-beach-palm-beach
> 
> s3-media1.ak.yelpcdn.com/assets/2/www/img/20983a63ea50/default_avatars/user_60_square.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5/24/2010
> First to Review                            Buyer  you need to be aware . We have bought 3 Birkin bags from here and the  service was great .Until one of the bags started to smell .We paid  $8950.00 and had to buy a belt for another  $980.00 so we could get the  bag .We sent the bag back and asked them to exchange it for the same  thing .They said it did not smell and returned it to us .My wife took it  out again and it stank our car out .We wanted an exchange but again  they said no .They were being very difficult to deal with .I took the  bag to my lawyer who verified the bag smelt like skunk .They agreed to  re smell the bag .We sent it back and guess what .They said it did not  smell .They then sent it to NYC who also said it was not smelly and are  sending it back to us .I do not see what they think we are getting from  all this, as all we want is the same bag with no smell .The service from  the Management is as bad as it gets ,most department stores do better  .Now we have to take them to court to get our bag replaced .Wow !!!! We  own 6 Birkin bags and they all smell great ,so I think we know what it  should smell like and Skunk is not it .They are implying that we are  making this up,but for what ????? Buyer be very careful as if something  is wrong you will not get it replaced .




Wow....this is scary!! I thought this skunk smell is a new issue. It's been 4 years and H still encounter the same problem with not so great solution??!! (


----------



## Nico_79

hrhsunshine said:


> OMG, my heart just cries for both of you.  The immense frustration from this...it is agonizing.  The fact that it continues on with R stamps is completely absurd...seriously to the point of retarded.  My fingers are crossed for you guys.



Thanks so much hun!  Honestly if I didn't have this forum, I wouldn't know what to do.  I am just so disappointed that Paris did not even take the time to see if the batch of leather smelled. The bag is nearly perfect except the front panel, I don't understand. 



carlinha said:


> WHAAAAAAAAAAAA?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!!
> 
> *nico* i am so so sorry!!!!!!!



*Carlinha*, I know right? Out of all my other bags that I've bought from H, my one and only Kelly continues to slip out of my grasp. 



Julide said:


> *Nico* , *Swez* and *IF* I truly hope that this will be resloved. I can not believe that replacement bags have issues and a cleaning for a bag that has a smell? I am so very sorry to hear that you are going thru this. *IF* I like your additiude, you have every right to have a non smelly bag. And just when I was falling in love with Soufre!*Nico* keep strong, I know that going back to the store to discuss this again with another bag is going to be hard. Just be strong, and try to remain calm, don't let them get to you!Ladies, I would go in with you for emotional support if I could!



*Julide*, thanks for the encouragement. I am really dreading going back into the store because I don't want to seem like some trouble customer, but I can't imagine being stuck with an expensive piece of leather that stinks. I think a live cow probably smells less stinky!!  I am lucky and thankful I have a wonderful SA that takes this matter seriously, so I'll be going in this weekend to see what can be done.



VesperSparrow said:


> Nico, I'm so sorry! Was so hoping this had been resolved for you  :hugs



*VesperSparrow*, I had the same hope!  This ordeal is really testing my loyalty to H at this point.


----------



## Nico_79

livethelake said:


> Well this is disturbing.
> 
> I did a google search of hermes skunk smell and found this posted on Yelp in 2010
> 
> http://www.yelp.com/biz/hermes-palm-beach-palm-beach
> 
> s3-media1.ak.yelpcdn.com/assets/2/www/img/20983a63ea50/default_avatars/user_60_square.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5/24/2010
> First to Review                            Buyer  you need to be aware . We have bought 3 Birkin bags from here and the  service was great .Until one of the bags started to smell .We paid  $8950.00 and had to buy a belt for another  $980.00 so we could get the  bag .We sent the bag back and asked them to exchange it for the same  thing .They said it did not smell and returned it to us .My wife took it  out again and it stank our car out .We wanted an exchange but again  they said no .They were being very difficult to deal with .I took the  bag to my lawyer who verified the bag smelt like skunk .They agreed to  re smell the bag .We sent it back and guess what .They said it did not  smell .They then sent it to NYC who also said it was not smelly and are  sending it back to us .I do not see what they think we are getting from  all this, as all we want is the same bag with no smell .The service from  the Management is as bad as it gets ,most department stores do better  .Now we have to take them to court to get our bag replaced .Wow !!!! We  own 6 Birkin bags and they all smell great ,so I think we know what it  should smell like and Skunk is not it .They are implying that we are  making this up,but for what ????? Buyer be very careful as if something  is wrong you will not get it replaced .



Wow...since 2010 this has been an issue? Now I really wonder how many bags are out there that stink and the poor owners just had to be stuck with them.


----------



## Kitty S.

Nico_79 said:


> Ladies, thanks for all the support. I truly appreciate it.  I feel so conflicted about this situation, I never in a million years thought I'd receive a stinky bag from Hermes, not once, but twice!! Sigh.




So sorry for your trouble. It's supposed to be fun luxury experience, and definitely not like this  Best of luck getting it resolved.


----------



## Nico_79

Kitty S. said:


> So sorry for your trouble. It's supposed to be fun luxury experience, and definitely not like this  Best of luck getting it resolved.



Yes, I think that is the part that bothers me the most. I always felt such joy getting anything from H, but now all I feel is worried. I can't even be excited or happy to get a new bag, there is just the thought of "is this one going to stink?". Ugh.


----------



## Kitty S.

Nico_79 said:


> Yes, I think that is the part that bothers me the most. I always felt such joy getting anything from H, but now all I feel is worried. I can't even be excited or happy to get a new bag, there is just the thought of "is this one going to stink?". Ugh.




Aww, they should give you TWO new bags for your trouble!

I don't understand this. You would think even if they can't fix the manufacturing problems (which can be complex or hard to pinpoint), they can at least do better on their QC targeting this issue.


----------



## swezfamily

livethelake said:


> Well this is disturbing.
> 
> I did a google search of hermes skunk smell and found this posted on Yelp in 2010
> 
> http://www.yelp.com/biz/hermes-palm-beach-palm-beach
> 
> s3-media1.ak.yelpcdn.com/assets/2/www/img/20983a63ea50/default_avatars/user_60_square.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5/24/2010
> First to Review                            Buyer  you need to be aware . We have bought 3 Birkin bags from here and the  service was great .Until one of the bags started to smell .We paid  $8950.00 and had to buy a belt for another  $980.00 so we could get the  bag .We sent the bag back and asked them to exchange it for the same  thing .They said it did not smell and returned it to us .My wife took it  out again and it stank our car out .We wanted an exchange but again  they said no .They were being very difficult to deal with .I took the  bag to my lawyer who verified the bag smelt like skunk .They agreed to  re smell the bag .We sent it back and guess what .They said it did not  smell .They then sent it to NYC who also said it was not smelly and are  sending it back to us .I do not see what they think we are getting from  all this, as all we want is the same bag with no smell .The service from  the Management is as bad as it gets ,most department stores do better  .Now we have to take them to court to get our bag replaced .Wow !!!! We  own 6 Birkin bags and they all smell great ,so I think we know what it  should smell like and Skunk is not it .They are implying that we are  making this up,but for what ????? Buyer be very careful as if something  is wrong you will not get it replaced .



Wow!  So this problem is not that new.  Older leathers are affected too.  I wonder what the outcome was for these folks....


----------



## Nico_79

Kitty S. said:


> Aww,* they should give you TWO new bags for your trouble*!
> 
> I don't understand this. You would think even if they can't fix the manufacturing problems (which can be complex or hard to pinpoint), they can at least do better on their QC targeting this issue.



That would be the ultimate resolution!!  I am hopefully (crossing fingers) going to see another bag tomorrow too. I don't know whether to be worried or happy.


----------



## calicocat

Nico_79 said:


> That would be the ultimate resolution!!  I am hopefully (crossing fingers) going to see another bag tomorrow too. I don't know whether to be worried or happy.


 
Just caught up with this thread.. OMG I'm so sorry for what happened to everyone's skunky bags, and to you Nico *the second time around* - so not acceptable!  Hope things resolve for the better tomorrow Nico!! And crossing fingers for that other bag


----------



## Nico_79

calicocat said:


> Just caught up with this thread.. OMG I'm so sorry for what happened to everyone's skunky bags, and to you Nico *the second time around* - so not acceptable!  Hope things resolve for the better tomorrow Nico!! And crossing fingers for that other bag



Thanks hun!  It's such a crazy love affair with H, disappointment one moment and super excitement the next! It's worse than any man I have known!


----------



## newmommy_va

It's possible that this problem hasn't generated traction, until now... 

I posted a link earlier in this thread (post #229), re: a clemence Lindy that "stinks up a car", posted June 2009.

Then... there's this mention of a suede jige from 2007 that "stinks", posted November 2008: Esoteric question for leather sniffers only.

Needless to say... I, too, am curious to know if the "stink" ever went away for those whose bags were affected years ago... 



livethelake said:


> Well this is disturbing.
> 
> I did a google search of hermes skunk smell and found this posted on Yelp in 2010...


----------



## Nico_79

I have parted with my Kelly once again. The assistant SM was so helpful and confirmed it did indeed smell, but also suggested that perhaps Etain was not working in my favor.  I am stuck in limbo without a Kelly and potentially without a colour that I love. I am now waiting for my bag to be sent to Paris (yet again) and have them determine the course of action. I have to say today has been utterly disappointing on so many levels.


----------



## newmommy_va

oh dear... how frustrating and disappointing... with all that you've been through... !!!



Nico_79 said:


> I have parted with my Kelly once again. The assistant SM was so helpful and confirmed it did indeed smell, but also suggested that perhaps Etain was not working in my favor.  I am stuck in limbo without a Kelly and potentially without a colour that I love. I am now waiting for my bag to be sent to Paris (yet again) and have them determine the course of action. I have to say today has been utterly disappointing on so many levels.


----------



## swezfamily

Nico_79 said:


> I have parted with my Kelly once again. The assistant SM was so helpful and confirmed it did indeed smell, but also suggested that perhaps Etain was not working in my favor.  I am stuck in limbo without a Kelly and potentially without a colour that I love. I am now waiting for my bag to be sent to Paris (yet again) and have them determine the course of action. I have to say today has been utterly disappointing on so many levels.



I'm sorry that you had to part with another etain Kelly, but at least it sounds like your experience in the boutique wasn't too bad since I know you were dreading going in again and complaining.  Thank goodness the SM was able to smell it too.

I feel exactly like you - stuck in limbo with no Kelly.  Unlike many of the lucky gals on here, my plan was to own only 2 Hermes bags.  My perfect etoupe Birkin and my perfect etain Kelly.  Very dissapointing...at least as far as I can tell my Birkin is perfect.

Give us an update when you hear anything.


----------



## etoile de mer

Nico_79 said:


> I have parted with my Kelly once again. The assistant SM was so helpful and confirmed it did indeed smell, but also suggested that perhaps Etain was not working in my favor.  I am stuck in limbo without a Kelly and potentially without a colour that I love. I am now waiting for my bag to be sent to Paris (yet again) and have them determine the course of action. I have to say today has been utterly disappointing on so many levels.



Dear Nico, So very sorry to hear! Certainly so very disappointing and exhausting for you!


----------



## MYH

I have a gold togo kelly 32 R stamp.  I have tried to conduct multiple tests on it but all have come up inconclusive.  I have put it on the front seat of my car with the sun shining on it and it smells a little bit but not horrendously.  I have tried a blow drier on it and again, it smells a little, but not like the stench Nico and IF described.  Of course it has only been 70 degrees here in LA for the past week so I have not been able to see how my kelly smells when it's really hot.  I will keep everyone posted.  To make things even more complicated, I am renting a guesthouse at the moment and the owner has three dogs.  They confirmed that one of the dogs attacked a skunk recently and the dog smells to high heaven because they have not washed her yet.  So when I catch a whiff of skunk, I have no idea if it's the dog or the bag.  And to top it off, many of the residents here plant some kind of plant that smells like skunk because it keeps the rabbits and aphids away.  So I am bombarded with skunk smell all the time and when I smell skunk, I have no idea where it's coming from.


----------



## carlinha

MYH said:


> I have a gold togo kelly 32 R stamp.  I have tried to conduct multiple tests on it but all have come up inconclusive.  I have put it on the front seat of my car with the sun shining on it and it smells a little bit but not horrendously.  I have tried a blow drier on it and again, it smells a little, but not like the stench Nico and IF described.  Of course it has only been 70 degrees here in LA for the past week so I have not been able to see how my kelly smells when it's really hot.  I will keep everyone posted.  To make things even more complicated, I am renting a guesthouse at the moment and the owner has three dogs.  They confirmed that one of the dogs attacked a skunk recently and the dog smells to high heaven because they have not washed her yet.  So when I catch a whiff of skunk, I have no idea if it's the dog or the bag.  And to top it off, many of the residents here plant some kind of plant that smells like skunk because it keeps the rabbits and aphids away.  So I am bombarded with skunk smell all the time



omg not to make light of this matter but  about the dog and the skunk smelling plant!!!!!


----------



## MYH

carlinha said:


> omg not to make light of this matter but  about the dog and the skunk smelling plant!!!!!


I know, hilarious right.  At least when I carry my bag around, people might assume it's environmental factors and not my kelly! :giggles:


----------



## luckyc

MYH said:


> I have a gold togo kelly 32 R stamp.  I have tried to conduct multiple tests on it but all have come up inconclusive.  I have put it on the front seat of my car with the sun shining on it and it smells a little bit but not horrendously.  I have tried a blow drier on it and again, it smells a little, but not like the stench Nico and IF described.  Of course it has only been 70 degrees here in LA for the past week so I have not been able to see how my kelly smells when it's really hot.  I will keep everyone posted.  To make things even more complicated, I am renting a guesthouse at the moment and the owner has three dogs.  They confirmed that one of the dogs attacked a skunk recently and the dog smells to high heaven because they have not washed her yet.  So when I catch a whiff of skunk, I have no idea if it's the dog or the bag.  And to top it off, many of the residents here plant some kind of plant that smells like skunk because it keeps the rabbits and aphids away.  So I am bombarded with skunk smell all the time and when I smell skunk, I have no idea where it's coming from.[/
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> MYH, when you smell the inside of your Kelly, does it have any smell or not at all? I'm trying to find out if the inside of my togo Kelly smell or not. Mine has a smell kind of glue-y inside but i'm not sure if togo leather just smell like that
> 
> Carlinha, i remember that you just got a bamboo Kelly recently, can you please also give me some opinions on this?
> 
> Thank you so much!!!


----------



## luckyc

Nico_79 said:


> I have parted with my Kelly once again. The assistant SM was so helpful and confirmed it did indeed smell, but also suggested that perhaps Etain was not working in my favor.  I am stuck in limbo without a Kelly and potentially without a colour that I love. I am now waiting for my bag to be sent to Paris (yet again) and have them determine the course of action. I have to say today has been utterly disappointing on so many levels.




Nico, i'm so sorry to hear this. I can't believe that you have to bring the bag in once again. But at the same time i'm glad that your SA is nice and working with you on it. It's such a disappointing and stressful process that is supposed to be fun and exciting. I hope you will receive your perfect Kelly soon and please keep us updated


----------



## MYH

luckyc said:


> MYH said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a gold togo kelly 32 R stamp.  I have tried to conduct multiple tests on it but all have come up inconclusive.  I have put it on the front seat of my car with the sun shining on it and it smells a little bit but not horrendously.  I have tried a blow drier on it and again, it smells a little, but not like the stench Nico and IF described.  Of course it has only been 70 degrees here in LA for the past week so I have not been able to see how my kelly smells when it's really hot.  I will keep everyone posted.  To make things even more complicated, I am renting a guesthouse at the moment and the owner has three dogs.  They confirmed that one of the dogs attacked a skunk recently and the dog smells to high heaven because they have not washed her yet.  So when I catch a whiff of skunk, I have no idea if it's the dog or the bag.  And to top it off, many of the residents here plant some kind of plant that smells like skunk because it keeps the rabbits and aphids away.  So I am bombarded with skunk smell all the time and when I smell skunk, I have no idea where it's coming from.[/
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> MYH, when you smell the inside of your Kelly, does it have any smell or not at all? I'm trying to find out if the inside of my togo Kelly smell or not. Mine has a smell kind of glue-y inside but i'm not sure if togo leather just smell like that
> 
> Carlinha, i remember that you just got a bamboo Kelly recently, can you please also give me some opinions on this?
> 
> Thank you so much!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm....ok it smells like a cross between leather and skunk.  I know this is a non answer but it's the truth. Ugh...I wish we could all get together and smell each other's bags.
Click to expand...


----------



## luckyc

MYH said:


> luckyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm....ok it smells like a cross between leather and skunk.  I know this is a non answer but it's the truth. Ugh...I wish we could all get together and smell each other's bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually a good idea, i wish we could do that lol. I tried to put it in the sun but so far the outside doesnt smell but the inside smell has been bothered me so much. I dont know if this is how togo leather supposed to smell like, my Chanel bags don't smell like that, i can smell leather with them. Ugh!
Click to expand...


----------



## carlinha

luckyc said:


> MYH, when you smell the inside of your Kelly, does it have any smell or not at all? I'm trying to find out if the inside of my togo Kelly smell or not. Mine has a smell kind of glue-y inside but i'm not sure if togo leather just smell like that
> 
> *Carlinha, i remember that you just got a bamboo Kelly recently, can you please also give me some opinions on this?
> *
> Thank you so much!!!



oh babe, i am sort of in the same boat as *MYH* (except my dogs haven't eaten skunks and there are no skunk smelling plants around me ) and you.. my new bambou K has a smell... but i wouldn't call it skunky per se and it is not strong... all i know is *IT SMELLS DIFFERENT FROM ALL MY OTHER BAGS (togo, clemence, epsom, swift and tadelakt). * it has a stronger odor... now i don't remember if all my other bags used to have a stronger smell when i first purchased them, and they just dissipated over time??  or i just never smelled them closely before (but they don't smell like anything now)?!

i don't quite know how to describe the scent - *to me it smells like leather and some chemically scent mixed together *- be it dye or glue or whatever it is. * it is VERY FAINT, and i can only smell it when i have my nose right up against the outside of the bag or with my head INSIDE the bag* (my husband caught me with this the other day and he looked at me like  i had to explain to him this whole situation and he scoffed at first but after i had him smell all of my bags, he agrees that my Bambou K has a stronger distinct smell than the others)... the *intensity of the smell does not seem to change with temperature/heat or direct sun.*  and i know i have LITERALLY sunbathed with the bag by the pool in 90+ degree direct sun/heat for an entire afternoon.... 

*it is not exactly an offensive smell to me either... 
*
*my bag btw is R stamp in a square and Togo...
*
so anyway, sorry for the long explanation/description.... i am still  and don't quite know what to make of this whole situation...


----------



## MYH

I have smelled my picotins in clemence a lot and they don't smell like anything at all.  My togo gold kelly does smell like something.  My DH agrees there is an odor but he does not think it is offensive enough to take back.  I'm on the fence like Carlinha.


----------



## luckyc

Carlinha, thank you for replying to me. You described exactly what happened with me too. So when you smell your other togo bag, it doesnt smell anything any more? Now it makes me feel much better that maybe this is the "new" togo leather scent and hopefully it'll fade away eventually. 

Now i guess i'll join the boat with you and MYH. Please keep me updated with your case. Thank you ladies *hugs*


----------



## carlinha

luckyc said:


> Carlinha, thank you for replying to me. You described exactly what happened with me too. So when you smell your other togo bag, it doesnt smell anything any more? Now it makes me feel much better that maybe this is the "new" togo leather scent and hopefully it'll fade away eventually.
> 
> Now i guess i'll join the boat with you and MYH. Please keep me updated with your case. Thank you ladies *hugs*



no my other togo which is a capucine B has absolutely no distinct smell whatsoever... she was my first B and i have had her for over 2 years now... i didn't think to smell her when i first got her because i was on cloud 9 giddy, and never knew this issue existed.

let's all keep each other posted ladies!


----------



## Anfang

Now, ladies, this sounds awful !!! Poor *Nico* sending back her Etain twice !!! WTF??? !!!


----------



## Anfang

Nico_79 said:


> Ladies, thanks for all the support. I truly appreciate it.  I feel so conflicted about this situation, I never in a million years thought I'd receive a stinky bag from Hermes, not once, but twice!! Sigh.


*Nico*, this sounds like a  nightmare !!! TWICE??!! OMG, I do hope you'll be quickly through this!


----------



## swezfamily

luckyc said:


> MYH said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a gold togo kelly 32 R stamp.  I have tried to conduct multiple tests on it but all have come up inconclusive.  I have put it on the front seat of my car with the sun shining on it and it smells a little bit but not horrendously.  I have tried a blow drier on it and again, it smells a little, but not like the stench Nico and IF described.  Of course it has only been 70 degrees here in LA for the past week so I have not been able to see how my kelly smells when it's really hot.  I will keep everyone posted.  To make things even more complicated, I am renting a guesthouse at the moment and the owner has three dogs.  They confirmed that one of the dogs attacked a skunk recently and the dog smells to high heaven because they have not washed her yet.  So when I catch a whiff of skunk, I have no idea if it's the dog or the bag.  And to top it off, many of the residents here plant some kind of plant that smells like skunk because it keeps the rabbits and aphids away.  So I am bombarded with skunk smell all the time and when I smell skunk, I have no idea where it's coming from.[/
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> MYH, when you smell the inside of your Kelly, does it have any smell or not at all? I'm trying to find out if the inside of my togo Kelly smell or not. Mine has a smell kind of glue-y inside but i'm not sure if togo leather just smell like that
> 
> Carlinha, i remember that you just got a bamboo Kelly recently, can you please also give me some opinions on this?
> 
> Thank you so much!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MYH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luckyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm....ok it smells like a cross between leather and skunk.  I know this is a non answer but it's the truth. Ugh...I wish we could all get together and smell each other's bags.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carlinha said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh babe, i am sort of in the same boat as *MYH* (except my dogs haven't eaten skunks and there are no skunk smelling plants around me ) and you.. my new bambou K has a smell... but i wouldn't call it skunky per se and it is not strong... all i know is *IT SMELLS DIFFERENT FROM ALL MY OTHER BAGS (togo, clemence, epsom, swift and tadelakt). * it has a stronger odor... now i don't remember if all my other bags used to have a stronger smell when i first purchased them, and they just dissipated over time??  or i just never smelled them closely before (but they don't smell like anything now)?!
> 
> i don't quite know how to describe the scent - *to me it smells like leather and some chemically scent mixed together *- be it dye or glue or whatever it is. * it is VERY FAINT, and i can only smell it when i have my nose right up against the outside of the bag or with my head INSIDE the bag* (my husband caught me with this the other day and he looked at me like  i had to explain to him this whole situation and he scoffed at first but after i had him smell all of my bags, he agrees that my Bambou K has a stronger distinct smell than the others)... the *intensity of the smell does not seem to change with temperature/heat or direct sun.*  and i know i have LITERALLY sunbathed with the bag by the pool in 90+ degree direct sun/heat for an entire afternoon....
> 
> *it is not exactly an offensive smell to me either...
> *
> *my bag btw is R stamp in a square and Togo...
> *
> so anyway, sorry for the long explanation/description.... i am still  and don't quite know what to make of this whole situation...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MYH said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have smelled my picotins in clemence a lot and they don't smell like anything at all.  My togo gold kelly does smell like something.  My DH agrees there is an odor but he does not think it is offensive enough to take back.  I'm on the fence like Carlinha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I only have one other Hermes bag, a Birkin that is over a year old.  When I first got it I remember sticking my head inside and inhaling because I've heard others on TPF describe how good their Hermes bags smell.  It definitely didn't smell bad, but I don't remember it having an overpowering good leather smell either.  I just smelled it right now and I can only describe it as just nice, normal leather smell.  The scent it emits is not strong enough to smell unless I put my nose right up to it.  I think that having already owned one Hermes bag, I immediately knew there was something wrong with my Kelly.  I think it's especially tough for those who have received skunky bags as their very first bag because they have nothing to compare it to, and I think some even thought it was normal.
> 
> It sounds like some have bags that emit a skunk odor and some a gluey odor, and some have a strong scent and some faint.  I think any scent at all, other than an unquestioningly normal leather smell  is abnormal.  Like, when I smell my Birkin there is no question that it is fine, so if you smell your bag and think that you smell something bad, you probably are, whether it be skunky or gluey.  I think what is going to happen with most of us is we're going to have to decide what we are willing to live with.  Since, Nico's replacement came back stinky, and Mindi was shown an R stamp in the boutique which stunk, I'm not sure that it's going to be as easy as sending our bags back to Paris and getting a new one, or doing an exchange in the boutique.  We may just need to ask ourselves "how bad is it and am I willing to live with it?".  If you give up one bag that smells just a little, you may end up with one that smells even worse.
> 
> I also think if your bag has a faint smell, and you're on the fence about whether or not to take it back, it makes a difference if it's your dream bag.  Are you willing to give it up and possibly take another color or even another style?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## chicinthecity777

Nico_79 said:


> I have parted with my Kelly once again. The assistant SM was so helpful and confirmed it did indeed smell, but also suggested that perhaps Etain was not working in my favor.  I am stuck in limbo without a Kelly and potentially without a colour that I love. I am now waiting for my bag to be sent to Paris (yet again) and have them determine the course of action. I have to say today has been utterly disappointing on so many levels.



Oh my god, I am so sorry to hear this! Keep us updated in terms of what happens next. I still remember when I got my first Birkin (togo) and it smelt this divinely leather scent. Even now when I took it out of the box after season change, it still smell like heavenly leather. What happened???


----------



## hopiko

carlinha said:


> oh babe, i am sort of in the same boat as *MYH* (except my dogs haven't eaten skunks and there are no skunk smelling plants around me ) and you.. my new bambou K has a smell... but i wouldn't call it skunky per se and it is not strong... all i know is *IT SMELLS DIFFERENT FROM ALL MY OTHER BAGS (togo, clemence, epsom, swift and tadelakt). * it has a stronger odor... now i don't remember if all my other bags used to have a stronger smell when i first purchased them, and they just dissipated over time??  or i just never smelled them closely before (but they don't smell like anything now)?!
> 
> i don't quite know how to describe the scent - *to me it smells like leather and some chemically scent mixed together *- be it dye or glue or whatever it is. * it is VERY FAINT, and i can only smell it when i have my nose right up against the outside of the bag or with my head INSIDE the bag* (my husband caught me with this the other day and he looked at me like  i had to explain to him this whole situation and he scoffed at first but after i had him smell all of my bags, he agrees that my Bambou K has a stronger distinct smell than the others)... the *intensity of the smell does not seem to change with temperature/heat or direct sun.*  and i know i have LITERALLY sunbathed with the bag by the pool in 90+ degree direct sun/heat for an entire afternoon....
> 
> *it is not exactly an offensive smell to me either...
> *
> *my bag btw is R stamp in a square and Togo...
> *
> so anyway, sorry for the long explanation/description.... i am still  and don't quite know what to make of this whole situation...



Carlinha, I got a Togo B last year (q stamp) and when I got it, I noticed a really strong leather smell..more so than any other bag... far more intense than any other bag I had gotten before.  It almost smelled like like petrol or something...but definitely not skunks, and it was not unpleasant......just STRONG!  It has dissipated a over time and now just has that lovely H Togo leather aroma!

My skunk bag ( I was one of the original posters here) has absolutely no scent in cool or even warm weather but put it in a hot room or car....YIKES....the entire area smelled like a skunk sprayed or someone was smokin some wacky weed!  There was no need to get anywhere near this baby to get the smell.  

Anyway, sounds like your pretty new Kelly is akin to my Q stamp B, at least I hope so!

(BTW:love your new avatar....soooooo pretty...makes me long for spring....and yes...a lovely yellow bag..lol!)



luckyc said:


> Carlinha, thank you for replying to me. You described exactly what happened with me too. So when you smell your other togo bag, it doesnt smell anything any more? Now it makes me feel much better that maybe this is the "new" togo leather scent and hopefully it'll fade away eventually.
> 
> Now i guess i'll join the boat with you and MYH. Please keep me updated with your case. Thank you ladies *hugs*



See above....hopefully it is the "newer" Togo smell!


----------



## arlv8500

Nico_79 said:


> I have parted with my Kelly once again. The assistant SM was so helpful and confirmed it did indeed smell, but also suggested that perhaps Etain was not working in my favor.  I am stuck in limbo without a Kelly and potentially without a colour that I love. I am now waiting for my bag to be sent to Paris (yet again) and have them determine the course of action. I have to say today has been utterly disappointing on so many levels.



Oh no Nico! I'm so sorry about this! When I took my K out today I thought about you, because while I was holding her I smelled this garlickie smell. Now I'm obsessed with smelling her every second to see if it has gone away!! What's happened to Hermes?! I'm hoping that once it has been aired out the smell will be gone? :cry:

Hopefully they will be nice to you and offer you a SO?


----------



## swezfamily

What is "the new Togo" smell ?  Perhaps that's what's wrong with mine and that is why Paris has elected to give me a cleaning rather than a new bag.


----------



## carlinha

hopiko said:


> Carlinha, I got a Togo B last year (q stamp) and when I got it, I noticed a really strong leather smell..more so than any other bag... far more intense than any other bag I had gotten before.  It almost smelled like like petrol or something...but definitely not skunks, and it was not unpleasant......just STRONG!  It has dissipated a over time and now just has that lovely H Togo leather aroma!
> 
> My skunk bag ( I was one of the original posters here) has absolutely no scent in cool or even warm weather but put it in a hot room or car....YIKES....the entire area smelled like a skunk sprayed or someone was smokin some wacky weed!  There was no need to get anywhere near this baby to get the smell.
> 
> Anyway, sounds like your pretty new Kelly is akin to my Q stamp B, at least I hope so!
> 
> (BTW:love your new avatar....soooooo pretty...makes me long for spring....and yes...a lovely yellow bag..lol!)
> 
> See above....hopefully it is the "newer" Togo smell!





swezfamily said:


> What is "the new Togo" smell ?  Perhaps that's what's wrong with mine and that is why Paris has elected to give me a cleaning rather than a new bag.



*hopiko* - thank you my avi is one of my fave pics ever  ... DH did a great job snapping the pics (which he rarely does because he hates it  )

ladies i really want to emphasize that the faint smell on my bag is NOT SMELLY OR OFFENSIVE to me... it just has a strong leather smell... actually when i place my head IN the bag and take a deep inhale, i am overcome with joy and contentment because i LOVE the way it smells and i take a big deep sigh  

p.s. don't have me committed to the insane asylum please


----------



## Nico_79

Ladies, just wanted to say THANK YOU for all the kind words and sympathy.  It really was not a good Friday and I've been going through the entire situation in my head all weekend. I know first world problems! 

I am not sure what happened with Hermes quality as my other bags do not have this smell at all! They smell faintly of yummy leather and I have to say for a brand that is supposed to be the creme de la creme, I have never had issues like this before. LV, Chanel even Coach for goodness sakes! None of my bags smelled like skunk so why is a $8k bag stinky as all heck versus something I can buy for $300?!?  Arghh..sorry I am venting. I am just so frustrated with this situation and I feel like an idiot for spending so much money on a brand that has failed me twice versus other brands that have been nothing but good to me.


----------



## eagle1002us

Ladies, without reference to any particular post, I just want to point out that the notion of "cleaning" a bag could imply that the buyer slobbered stuff over it that would give out an odor over time.    So, it's possible H could use the term internally to imply the smelly bags _are not their fault_!!!


----------



## swezfamily

eagle1002us said:


> Ladies, without reference to any particular post, I just want to point out that the notion of "cleaning" a bag could imply that the buyer slobbered stuff over it that would give out an odor over time.    So, it's possible H could use the term internally to imply the smelly bags _are not their fault_!!!



Gosh, I hope not!  I only had mine home from the boutique for 2 or 3 days, so not much time to "make" it stinky myself.

I'm assuming that the cleaning is with some of type of solution that will kill whatever is causing the skunky smell.  I really hope they aren't hoping to remove the smell by wiping it with some plain old leather cleaner/conditioner, because that's not gonna do the trick.


----------



## swezfamily

Nico_79 said:


> Ladies, just wanted to say THANK YOU for all the kind words and sympathy.  It really was not a good Friday and I've been going through the entire situation in my head all weekend. I know first world problems!
> 
> I am not sure what happened with Hermes quality as my other bags do not have this smell at all! They smell faintly of yummy leather and I have to say for a brand that is supposed to be the creme de la creme, I have never had issues like this before. LV, Chanel even Coach for goodness sakes! None of my bags smelled like skunk so why is a $8k bag stinky as all heck versus something I can buy for $300?!?  Arghh..sorry I am venting. I am just so frustrated with this situation and I feel like an idiot for spending so much money on a brand that has failed me twice versus other brands that have been nothing but good to me.



Vent away honey. We will give you all the sympathy you need.  

I know you've seen the thread over on Chanel regarding the upcoming price increase.  Many are saying that they will now move on over to H and I just keep thinking, if only they knew that shelling out $$$$ for Hermes doesn't guarantee a bag free from defects/quality issues.  I thought it did though.  Never once did I think it would be possible to spend so much on a bag, from a brand that is known for their quality, and end up with a sub-par product.  Hopefully this is going to be made right for all of us in the end.


----------



## Nico_79

swezfamily said:


> Vent away honey. We will give you all the sympathy you need.
> 
> I know you've seen the thread over on Chanel regarding the upcoming price increase.  Many are saying that they will now move on over to H and I just keep thinking, if only they knew that shelling out $$$$ for Hermes doesn't guarantee a bag free from defects/quality issues.  I thought it did though.  Never once did I think it would be possible to spend so much on a bag, from a brand that is known for their quality, and end up with a sub-par product.  Hopefully this is going to be made right for all of us in the end.



Thanks hun!  I do hope the cleaning process they use on your SO works. 

Yes I saw that thread and it does concern me that so many people think H is somehow bullet proof when it comes to quality. Little do they know!  I agree that the marketing of H has us fooled and maybe this thread will help to open some eyes. At least that bit of good can come of it. As another member mentioned, there are probably a number of people out there that can only afford or want to get one special H bag and wouldn't have anything to compare it to. Who knows how many people out there are stuck with stinkers?  I guess we can only count our blessings that we have each other here to keep informed and to share our experience, for that I am very grateful.


----------



## swezfamily

Hi Ladies!  I need some advice...

I just received a call from by SM with another update from Paris.  I guess the cleaning did not result in a perfect bag, and they are opting to give me a new one.  I'm going to be issued an immediate refund which was a happy surprise because I was expecting to receive store credit.  I am also being offered another SO which will be placed immediately if I choose, or they will try to track down what I want.

So here's my dilemma - I hate the wait.  I already waited for the first SO to come in and don't know if I want to go through the wait again.  It came in after 9 months the first time, but we all know it could certainly take longer, maybe years for the next one.  My bag was fairly common (Etain) and the only thing that made it a SO was the brushed GHW and UV interior.  I have recently learned that the brushed HW shows scratches much worse than the shiny HW, so I think I would go with shiny on this next SO.  That leaves me with the UV interior, which unlike with a Birkin, isn't seen by anybody but me when I'm getting into the bag.

My SM says that it is very likely that she can find me a 32 Etain Kelly with shiny GHW pretty quickly.

What should I do?  Go for the immediate satisfaction or wait for another SO?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## sfshopgirl

Wait for the SO! They may fill it much faster than last time as this replacement is due to an issue on their end.


----------



## Nico_79

swezfamily said:


> Hi Ladies!  I need some advice...
> 
> I just received a call from by SM with another update from Paris.  I guess the cleaning did not result in a perfect bag, and they are opting to give me a new one.  I'm going to be issued an immediate refund which was a happy surprise because I was expecting to receive store credit.  I am also being offered another SO which will be placed immediately if I choose, or they will try to track down what I want.
> 
> So here's my dilemma - I hate the wait.  I already waited for the first SO to come in and don't know if I want to go through the wait again.  It came in after 9 months the first time, but we all know it could certainly take longer, maybe years for the next one.  My bag was fairly common (Etain) and the only thing that made it a SO was the brushed GHW and UV interior.  I have recently learned that the brushed HW shows scratches much worse than the shiny HW, so I think I would go with shiny on this next SO.  That leaves me with the UV interior, which unlike with a Birkin, isn't seen by anybody but me when I'm getting into the bag.
> 
> My SM says that it is very likely that she can find me a 32 Etain Kelly with shiny GHW pretty quickly.
> 
> What should I do?  Go for the immediate satisfaction or wait for another SO?
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated!!



I would get the SO. You deserve it after all this trouble!


----------



## swezfamily

sfshopgirl said:


> Wait for the SO! They may fill it much faster than last time as this replacement is due to an issue on their end.





Nico_79 said:


> I would get the SO. You deserve it after all this trouble!



Thanks for the advice ladies.  I have to admit that I'm afraid to wait for another SO and then be in the same situation you were in Nico, where the new bag also smells.


----------



## Nico_79

swezfamily said:


> Thanks for the advice ladies.  I have to admit that I'm afraid to wait for another SO and then be in the same situation you were in Nico, where the new bag also smells.



Hmm would you be able to get the etain K32 and place a SO for something else?


----------



## chicinthecity777

swezfamily said:


> Thanks for the advice ladies.  I have to admit that I'm afraid to wait for another SO and then be in the same situation you were in Nico, where the new bag also smells.



Can they find you a replacement AND offer you another SO?


----------



## Mindi B

swezfamily, I have no advice, but I am so delighted by this conclusion!  THAT is the sort of response you--and, I think, all of us with smelly bags--deserve.  Yay!


----------



## swezfamily

Nico_79 said:


> Hmm would you be able to get the etain K32 and place a SO for something else?





xiangxiang0731 said:


> Can they find you a replacement AND offer you another SO?



Actually, they did offer me that option as well.  Find what I want now and also place an SO in the fall.  Unfortunately. my budget doesn't allow for 2 bags - especially since I bought a jumbo Chanel flap to console myself for the "loss" of the Kelly.  Anyway, to my surprise, my husband said "Maybe...", but my plan was always for one Birkin and one Kelly.  I feel guilty enough about those two, but perhaps by the fall I'll feel differently.


----------



## swezfamily

Mindi B said:


> swezfamily, I have no advice, but I am so delighted by this conclusion!  THAT is the sort of response you--and, I think, all of us with smelly bags--deserve.  Yay!



Yes, I was actually quite relieved that Paris decided the stinky bag was not fixable.  Now I just have to decide what the best course of action is.


----------



## Onthego

This is actually great news. Did they by chance say anything about why the strange smell? So I would get a replacement now and order a SO in the fall. That is a long way away and the time it would take, so that's about a year. 






swezfamily said:


> Hi Ladies!  I need some advice...
> 
> I just received a call from by SM with another update from Paris.  I guess the cleaning did not result in a perfect bag, and they are opting to give me a new one.  I'm going to be issued an immediate refund which was a happy surprise because I was expecting to receive store credit.  I am also being offered another SO which will be placed immediately if I choose, or they will try to track down what I want.
> 
> So here's my dilemma - I hate the wait.  I already waited for the first SO to come in and don't know if I want to go through the wait again.  It came in after 9 months the first time, but we all know it could certainly take longer, maybe years for the next one.  My bag was fairly common (Etain) and the only thing that made it a SO was the brushed GHW and UV interior.  I have recently learned that the brushed HW shows scratches much worse than the shiny HW, so I think I would go with shiny on this next SO.  That leaves me with the UV interior, which unlike with a Birkin, isn't seen by anybody but me when I'm getting into the bag.
> 
> My SM says that it is very likely that she can find me a 32 Etain Kelly with shiny GHW pretty quickly.
> 
> What should I do?  Go for the immediate satisfaction or wait for another SO?
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## etoile de mer

swezfamily said:


> Hi Ladies!  I need some advice...
> 
> I just received a call from by SM with another update from Paris.  I guess the cleaning did not result in a perfect bag, and they are opting to give me a new one.  I'm going to be issued an immediate refund which was a happy surprise because I was expecting to receive store credit.  I am also being offered another SO which will be placed immediately if I choose, or they will try to track down what I want.
> 
> So here's my dilemma - I hate the wait.  I already waited for the first SO to come in and don't know if I want to go through the wait again.  It came in after 9 months the first time, but we all know it could certainly take longer, maybe years for the next one.  My bag was fairly common (Etain) and the only thing that made it a SO was the brushed GHW and UV interior.  I have recently learned that the brushed HW shows scratches much worse than the shiny HW, so I think I would go with shiny on this next SO.  That leaves me with the UV interior, which unlike with a Birkin, isn't seen by anybody but me when I'm getting into the bag.
> 
> My SM says that it is very likely that she can find me a 32 Etain Kelly with shiny GHW pretty quickly.
> 
> What should I do?  Go for the immediate satisfaction or wait for another SO?
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated!!



Dear *swezfamily*, 

I'm so glad to hear of how they are handling this.  Seems to be the most appropriate path, and gives you the most options. Would you consider waiting a while if you decide to place another SO? I just wonder if waiting a season, and allowing them to sort the issue out at their end, might make sense. I'm hoping they are now in the midst carefully evaluating all their stocks of leather, but perhaps giving them a bit more time might help. Did your SM indicate that they had determined what is causing the issue? Perhaps asking them to find a replacement now, will feel less stressful, as you'd be able to evaluate it immediately. Sending best wishes!


----------



## swezfamily

Onthego said:


> This is actually great news. Did they by chance say anything about why the strange smell? So I would get a replacement now and order a SO in the fall. That is a long way away and the time it would take, so that's about a year.





etoile de mer said:


> Dear *swezfamily*,
> 
> I'm so glad to hear of how they are handling this.  Seems to be the most appropriate path, and gives you the most options. Would you consider waiting a while if you decide to place another SO? I just wonder if waiting a season, and allowing them to sort the issue out at their end, might make sense. I'm hoping they are now in the midst carefully evaluating all their stocks of leather, but perhaps giving them a bit more time might help. Did your SM indicate that they had determined what is causing the issue? Perhaps asking them to find a replacement now, will feel less stressful, as you'd be able to evaluate it immediately. Sending best wishes!



Neither my SA nor the SM is able to provide any info on what is causing these stinky bags or why the cleaning of mine didn't work.  I'm not sure if Paris just isn't giving them all of the details or if they do know more about the situation and are trying to contain it.  Given that the number of people who have these stinky bags seem to be on the rise, but so many of the boutiques are denying that there's a problem, I wonder if the SA's/SM's who are aware of what's going on have been instructed or advised not to discuss it with clients.  Who knows...I'm just glad that my boutique has been absolutely great about trying to resolve the issue for me.

I did check back  in with my SM and so far she hasn't been able to locate exactly what I want, so I may end up having to do the SO anyway.  I do feel like getting the replacement immediately will be less stressful for me, because I feel like the ordeal won't be over until I have that perfect bag in my hands, however I'm not willing to settle for a different bag.  She did find an Etain 32 epsom sellier, but mine was 32 togo retourne, and I'm not willing to bend on that.


----------



## etoile de mer

swezfamily said:


> Neither my SA nor the SM is able to provide any info on what is causing these stinky bags or why the cleaning of mine didn't work.  I'm not sure if Paris just isn't giving them all of the details or if they do know more about the situation and are trying to contain it.  Given that the number of people who have these stinky bags seem to be on the rise, but so many of the boutiques are denying that there's a problem, I wonder if the SA's/SM's who are aware of what's going on have been instructed or advised not to discuss it with clients.  Who knows...I'm just glad that my boutique has been absolutely great about trying to resolve the issue for me.
> 
> I did check back  in with my SM and so far she hasn't been able to locate exactly what I want, so I may end up having to do the SO anyway.  I do feel like getting the replacement immediately will be less stressful for me, because I feel like the ordeal won't be over until I have that perfect bag in my hands, however I'm not willing to settle for a different bag.  She did find an Etain 32 epsom sellier, but mine was 32 togo retourne, and I'm not willing to bend on that.



Gosh, I understand! That would be quite a compromise, as it's such a different bag. Maybe they can just keep you in a holding pattern for the next few weeks, to see if a 32 Etain Togo Retourne arrives in a shipment. Hoping one will appear soon! If one comes in for you to look at, maybe it would be easier to decide if you're willing to compromise regarding the lining color.


----------



## swezfamily

etoile de mer said:


> Gosh, I understand! That would be quite a compromise, as it's such a different bag. Maybe they can just keep you in a holding pattern for the next few weeks, to see if a 32 Etain Togo Retourne arrives in a shipment. Hoping one will appear soon! If one comes in for you to look at, maybe it would be easier to decide if you're willing to compromise regarding the lining color.



Thank you!  I think I've decided to wait for a week or two to see if the bag I want can be located, and if not then I will do the SO.  Maybe I'll get lucky and one will arrive at my local boutique.


----------



## hrhsunshine

swezfamily said:


> Thank you!  I think I've decided to wait for a week or two to see if the bag I want can be located, and if not then I will do the SO.  Maybe I'll get lucky and one will arrive at my local boutique.



Swezfamily, I am so relieved for you that a most positive resolution was offered by H. Whatever you get in the end, I hope that bag makes your heart sing.


----------



## S'Mom

swezfamily said:


> Hi Ladies!  I need some advice...
> 
> I just received a call from by SM with another update from Paris.  I guess the cleaning did not result in a perfect bag, and they are opting to give me a new one.  I'm going to be issued an immediate refund which was a happy surprise because I was expecting to receive store credit.  I am also being offered another SO which will be placed immediately if I choose, or they will try to track down what I want.
> 
> So here's my dilemma - I hate the wait.  I already waited for the first SO to come in and don't know if I want to go through the wait again.  It came in after 9 months the first time, but we all know it could certainly take longer, maybe years for the next one.  My bag was fairly common (Etain) and the only thing that made it a SO was the brushed GHW and UV interior.  I have recently learned that the brushed HW shows scratches much worse than the shiny HW, so I think I would go with shiny on this next SO.  That leaves me with the UV interior, which unlike with a Birkin, isn't seen by anybody but me when I'm getting into the bag.
> 
> My SM says that it is very likely that she can find me a 32 Etain Kelly with shiny GHW pretty quickly.
> 
> What should I do?  Go for the immediate satisfaction or wait for another SO?
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated!!



I'm sorry but I didn't go through all the previous posts about the smell issue so please bear with me....

Are they guaranteeing you that you will get a bag without the odor if you place a Special Order?  Because if they don't guarantee  that then I'd just get something the SA can source for you....

That's what I'd do...


----------



## doloresmia

so my new togo birkin smells like skunk weed. DH thought it was a neighbor with a bad habit, until we realized it was my birkin. hoping it gases off before a police dog sniffs it up.


----------



## doves75

doloresmia said:


> so my new togo birkin smells like skunk weed. DH thought it was a neighbor with a bad habit, until we realized it was my birkin. hoping it gases off before a police dog sniffs it up.




Oh NO!!! I'm so sorry to hear this doloresmia (     But from what I heard the smell is not going away and it will get worse when the weather or it's surrounding is getting warmer. I think it's better to bring the bag to the store so the SM can take care this issue sooner rather than later. 
Best of luck dear!! &#128591;


----------



## designerdiva40

Does anyone know what's causing some bags to smell & is it only Togo & Epsom ? 

I hope my new Togo baby doesn't end up stinking, I'm in the UK so we don't get a lot of warm weather & from reading this thread it sounds like warm weather makes the bag smell or is it happening when the weathers cold too ?


----------



## swezfamily

S'Mom said:


> I'm sorry but I didn't go through all the previous posts about the smell issue so please bear with me....
> 
> 
> 
> Are they guaranteeing you that you will get a bag without the odor if you place a Special Order?  Because if they don't guarantee  that then I'd just get something the SA can source for you....
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I'd do...




You've hit the nail on the head. Someone else (Nico) with the same issue had her bag sent back to Paris where it was decided to make her a new one. She was told it would take 2 to 3 months, and I think she got it much sooner than that, but the replacement bag also stunk. So, there is no guarantee.


----------



## swezfamily

hrhsunshine said:


> Swezfamily, I am so relieved for you that a most positive resolution was offered by H. Whatever you get in the end, I hope that bag makes your heart sing.




Thanks!  Me too!!


----------



## ssv003

Talked to my boutique's assistant SM last weekend and he is aware of the issue, said there's another client who just sent her Birkin back to Paris for the same issue. He was very nice, willing to help/send it back to Paris if I wanted to. I'm noticing my Ulysse MM Malachite Togo Q stamp is starting to smell more now because it isn't as cold (I use it everyday for work). 

Anyone know yet if Paris has more Malachite Togo that won't smell? I'm afraid that they might just give me a credit for another Ulysse--which is of course great--but I'm totally in love with Malachite. I don't know what I should do :-/ I'm afraid come summer, I won't be able to use it.


----------



## swezfamily

doloresmia said:


> so my new togo birkin smells like skunk weed. DH thought it was a neighbor with a bad habit, until we realized it was my birkin. hoping it gases off before a police dog sniffs it up.



Take it back to the boutique today!!!  If you read through this entire thread you will learn that this smell does not go away and will only get worse in warm weather.

Hopefully your boutique will be cooperative and you'll be able to get a perfect Birkin.

Good luck!  Let us know what happens...


----------



## swezfamily

designerdiva40 said:


> Does anyone know what's causing some bags to smell & is it only Togo & Epsom ?
> 
> I hope my new Togo baby doesn't end up stinking, I'm in the UK so we don't get a lot of warm weather & from reading this thread it sounds like warm weather makes the bag smell or is it happening when the weathers cold too ?



It's more like the sun (or heat coming out of a car vent) heating up the bag is what releases the smell.  The day I first noticed mine there was snow on the ground and it was very cold out, but sunny.  I was in the car for about 45 minutes with the heater blasting and the bag was sitting on the passenger seat in direct sunlight.  I was also able to test it out by placeing the bag on a table in my home where the sun was shining and after about an hour my whole first floor stunk.

After the bag got stunk up for the first time in the car, I was always able to smell it if I put my nose right up to it.  In fact, I could tell the smell was originating from the front panel.  My other Hermes bag just smells like normal leather.

Wait for a sunny day and test your bag by warming it up.  I hope it will be fine.


----------



## Mindi B

I would echo the voices that say if your bag smells, regardless of whether it's hot where you live, or might get hot, or what-not--DON'T WAIT.  Take the bag to your boutique.  There is no evidence that ANYTHING will eradicate this smell, which seems to originate from within the materials of the bag.  So, "giving it time" is not a valid strategy in this case.  Moreover, the more people who step up with a problem bag (assuming there really is a problem with their bag--I'm not advocating nasal hysteria here), the more likely that Hermes will Take This Seriously and seek out the source of the problem.  JMO.


----------



## Nico_79

doloresmia said:


> so my new togo birkin smells like skunk weed. DH thought it was a neighbor with a bad habit, until we realized it was my birkin. hoping it gases off before a police dog sniffs it up.



I urge you to take this back to your boutique. The smell does not go away! Someone mentioned a story of a women getting pulled aside at the airport by security because they thought she was smuggling weed. Please be careful!


----------



## duna

Is blowing on the bag with a hairdryer enough to bring out the smell, if it's there??


----------



## Nico_79

duna said:


> Is blowing on the bag with a hairdryer enough to bring out the smell, if it's there??


Personally I did not find this was enough, there was a slight smell, but the true scent came out when placing the bag near a sunny window. The heat from the sun really brought the skunky funk out. I left mine to "sun" for 2-3 hours.


----------



## livethelake

Nico_79 said:


> I urge you to take this back to your boutique. The smell does not go away! Someone mentioned a story of a women getting pulled aside at the airport by security because they thought she was smuggling weed. Please be careful!



OMG...I had my togo birkin sitting in the window as it's sunny today.  My husband just walked upstairs and yelled down to me that the bedroom smells like someone was smoking weed................

kill me now


----------



## Nico_79

livethelake said:


> OMG...I had my togo birkin sitting in the window as it's sunny today.  My husband just walked upstairs and yelled down to me that the bedroom smells like someone was smoking weed................
> 
> kill me now



I'm so sorry sweetie, but it's better to find out now than later when you're at an event with your bag and people start to avoid you because your bag smells like bad body odor.  I can't even make this stuff up! I have to laugh at my misfortune because there's no point in wallowing in self pity.

Take this to your local boutique asap. I hope they will rectify the issue for you.


----------



## swezfamily

Nico_79 said:


> Personally I did not find this was enough, there was a slight smell, but the true scent came out when placing the bag near a sunny window. The heat from the sun really brought the skunky funk out. I left mine to "sun" for 2-3 hours.



I agree.  I think sitting it in direct sunlight, such as in a sunny window, seems to work the best.  I think if you do that and you don't smell anything, then the bag is probably fine.

Best wishes for a non stinky bag.


----------



## livethelake

Nico_79 said:


> I'm so sorry sweetie, but it's better to find out now than later when you're at an event with your bag and people start to avoid you because your bag smells like bad body odor.  I can't even make this stuff up! I have to laugh at my misfortune because there's no point in wallowing in self pity.
> 
> Take this to your local boutique asap. I hope they will rectify the issue for you.



Thanks hon.  I bought my bag at a boutique about 3,000 miles from my house.  

How well known an issue is this at Hermes.  

Can anyone share the name of a SM or boutique that is aware of this issue and might be used as a "reference" in case the boutique where I bought my bag thinks I'm a crazy nutcase?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Man oh man... I have been trying to stay on a ban so I haven't been reading much on the boards but OMG.... this Skunk Weed smelly leather issue is an* E P I D E M I C!!!!!!!!!! *I'm so sorry ladies... 

*CYBER HUGS!!!!*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

livethelake said:


> Thanks hon.  I bought my bag at a boutique about 3,000 miles from my house.
> 
> How well known an issue is this at Hermes.
> 
> Can anyone share the name of a SM or boutique that is aware of this issue and might be used as a "reference" in case the boutique where I bought my bag thinks I'm a crazy nutcase?



Madison knows.


----------



## livethelake

Israeli_Flava said:


> Madison knows.




Thanks girl.  It's so bizarre, the only part of the leather that smells is the center of the front panel.  The sides, back, inside have no smell.

My hubby is shaking his head right now.  This is a bag I forced him to get on a plane and fly 6,000 miles with me in two days to pick up....


----------



## duna

Nico_79 said:


> Personally I did not find this was enough, there was a slight smell, but the true scent came out when placing the bag near a sunny window. The heat from the sun really brought the skunky funk out. I left mine to "sun" for 2-3 hours.



Thanks Nico, I'll give it a try in the sun.....


----------



## Nico_79

livethelake said:


> Thanks girl.  It's so bizarre, the only part of the leather that smells is the center of the front panel.  The sides, back, inside have no smell.
> 
> My hubby is shaking his head right now.  This is a bag I forced him to get on a plane and fly 6,000 miles with me in two days to pick up....



This was the case with my replacement Kelly. Only the front had the stink, no other part of the bag. I am guessing whatever batch of leather they are using is the culprit, but for some reason they aren't able to determine the batch and remove the offending pieces from production.

My DH was the same way, for all the money spent, this is what we get. It's sort of difficult to argue with that reasoning, but the plus side is that Hermes will give you a replacement.


----------



## swezfamily

Israeli_Flava said:


> Madison knows.



So does Charlotte, NC


----------



## duna

livethelake said:


> OMG...I had my togo birkin sitting in the window as it's sunny today.  My husband just walked upstairs and yelled down to me that the bedroom smells like someone was smoking weed................
> 
> kill me now



Oh no....I'm so sorry Sweetie! This is becoming an epidemic......

As others have said, I'd deal with it right away, no use waiting......Hopefully, since Hermès reads tPF, they will realize that it's a serious and fairly frequent issue, so hopefully they'll get cracking and find a solution pronto!


----------



## swezfamily

livethelake said:


> Thanks girl.  It's so bizarre, the only part of the leather that smells is the center of the front panel.  The sides, back, inside have no smell.
> 
> My hubby is shaking his head right now.  This is a bag I forced him to get on a plane and fly 6,000 miles with me in two days to pick up....



I swear, this is exactly how mine is.  Center of the front panel...although after the bag heats up, the smell kind of seeps into the rest of the bag, but I can tell it's coming from the center front.  I think someone else also said the same thing about their smelly bag.  Is there anything special about that front panel?

I feel so bad for you and I can't believe what you and your husband went through to get it!!  That makes it even worse.


----------



## livethelake

Nico_79 said:


> This was the case with my replacement Kelly. Only the front had the stink, no other part of the bag. I am guessing whatever batch of leather they are using is the culprit, but for some reason they aren't able to determine the batch and remove the offending pieces from production.
> 
> My DH was the same way, for all the money spent, this is what we get. It's sort of difficult to argue with that reasoning, but the plus side is that Hermes will give you a replacement.




Nico, my hubby is laughing now.  He doesn't find the smell offensive but told me to be careful going thru airport security 

I'm going to let mine continue to bake in the sunshine for the afternoon and then decide what, if anything, I should do.


----------



## livethelake

duna said:


> Oh no....I'm so sorry Sweetie! This is becoming an epidemic......
> 
> As others have said, I'd deal with it right away, no use waiting......Hopefully, since Hermès reads tPF, they will realize that it's a serious and fairly frequent issue, so hopefully they'll get cracking and find a solution pronto!




Thanks duna...


----------



## Mindi B

My smell seemed to come from the inside back of the bag, so it isn't a "which panel" issue, but rather, I think, a leather lot that was cut and dyed and used for portions of any number of products.  Only Hermes can know for sure, and even then, depending on how detailed are their records of which leather goes where and for what, it may be an issue that simply needs to work itself out. . . .  Argh.


----------



## swezfamily

Israeli_Flava said:


> Man oh man... I have been trying to stay on a ban so I haven't been reading much on the boards but OMG.... this Skunk Weed smelly leather issue is an* E P I D E M I C!!!!!!!!!! *I'm so sorry ladies...
> 
> 
> 
> *CYBER HUGS!!!!*




I'm looking forward to the day when I get on here and this thread is dead and buried with no more posts about stinky bags and everyone has been given a perfect replacement bag.


----------



## livethelake

swezfamily said:


> I swear, this is exactly how mine is.  Center of the front panel...although after the bag heats up, the smell kind of seeps into the rest of the bag, but I can tell it's coming from the center front.  I think someone else also said the same thing about their smelly bag.  Is there anything special about that front panel?
> 
> I feel so bad for you and I can't believe what you and your husband went through to get it!!  That makes it even worse.





Wonder is we're going to hear about a major Hermes recall on Fox news soon


----------



## Nico_79

Mindi B said:


> My smell seemed to come from the inside back of the bag, so it isn't a "which panel" issue, but rather, I think, a leather lot that was cut and dyed and used for portions of any number of products.  Only Hermes can know for sure, and even then, depending on how detailed are their records of which leather goes where and for what, it may be an issue that simply needs to work itself out. . . .  Argh.


I think you hit the nail on the head!

It seems like H has no way to determine which products were made using this bad batch of leather.  It's really up to the customer to come forward.


----------



## ssv003

swezfamily said:


> So does Charlotte, NC




Also King of Prussia, PA.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

livethelake said:


> Thanks girl.  It's so bizarre, the only part of the leather that smells is the center of the front panel.  The sides, back, inside have no smell.
> 
> My hubby is shaking his head right now.  This is a bag I forced him to get on a plane and fly 6,000 miles with me in two days to pick up....



I, I tried to let the bag "air out"... hoping...PRAYING... the smell would go away. The smell came from the left side panel predominantly.... it didn't matter... when one piece smells... the whole bag is just plain garbage. In summer heat, the smell is unbearable and will not stop stinking for hours after you bring the tempurature down. TRUST ME.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

swezfamily said:


> I'm looking forward to the day when I get on here and this thread is dead and buried with no more posts about stinky bags and everyone has been given a perfect replacement bag.



Me too dear


----------



## lulilu

livethelake said:


> OMG...I had my togo birkin sitting in the window as it's sunny today.  My husband just walked upstairs and yelled down to me that the bedroom smells like someone was smoking weed................
> 
> kill me now



Are you sure there isn't a reason you aren't telling about why your bag smells like weed?


----------



## livethelake

lulilu said:


> Are you sure there isn't a reason you aren't telling about why your bag smells like weed?



LOL.....I suppose better it smells like weed than a skunk.........


----------



## swezfamily

livethelake said:


> Wonder is we're going to hear about a major Hermes recall on Fox news soon




Oh, the panic that would ensue ha!


----------



## maggie_sun

Hmm, I have the same experience. I bought a 35 birkin in togo last december abroad, I noticed this skunk smell after left it in the guest room for a night, and the next morning the whole room smellsI compared it with my other togo birkins and realized this one must be faulty. So  I brought it back to my local store and asked the craftman to check it, then got the reply that nothing wrong with the bag, it smells normal! I was very upset and questioned them if they can find another "normal" smell leather goods in their store?! Then they hinted me they couldn't do anything about it and advised me to bring it back to where I bought it from. So my husband took it back to the store and asked for an exchange. After a week's wait they came back replying nothing wrong with the bag, but as I insisted there was such smell, they agreed to give me an exchange, so after another week's wait I got another 35 togo birkin, and this time we made sure there wasn't any smell!

All I wanted to say here is thank you, I only decided to take it back to the store because I read this thread, and knowing this is definitely not a single incident. My advise would be taking it back to the store, and no matter what they said, insist this is a faulty bag and you can not tolerate such poor quality from Hermes. I am sure they will do something about it as it is Hermes, and at the end of the day they don't want to ruin their own brand.


----------



## fashionpl

ssv003 said:


> Also King of Prussia, PA.


Sorry trying to catch up on this  thread.  What do you mean by King of Prussia?   Did a stinky bag come from there?


----------



## ssv003

fashionpl said:


> Sorry trying to catch up on this  thread.  What do you mean by King of Prussia?   Did a stinky bag come from there?




They are aware of the issue. The KOP assistant manager shared with me that one of their clients sent back a bag to Paris because of the smell. I didn't ask specifically where that client's bag came from.


----------



## Mindi B

While it is understandable that any boutique would rather have a problem bag handled by the specific store that sold it, this issue is bigger than that, and ANY boutique should be able to facilitate the return of a smelly bag to Paris.  The issue is known at higher levels (whether it's been solved, I don't know, but it is known) and passing the buck is just not on at this point.  So stick to yer guns, ladies.  Politely, of course, because the boutique is not at fault, but they are in a position to help.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

swezfamily said:


> So does Charlotte, NC



My stink bomb came from that store too but I took it back to my home store...which is when the real HELL began.


----------



## Mindi B

Still and forever, I am  for you, IF.  That was a tutorial in how not to treat a customer.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

maggie_sun said:


> . So my husband took it back to the store and asked for an exchange. After a week's wait they came back replying nothing wrong with the bag, but as I insisted there was such smell, they agreed to give me an exchange, so after another week's wait I got another 35 togo birkin, and this time we made sure there wasn't any smell!



I'm convinced that MEN fair better when shopping (or returning) at Hermes than ladies. Wow...he just walked in with the stink bomb and all of a sudden you get another bag??? See, that's how we should have ALL been treated in the first place. None of this wack "let us send your bag to Paris" and wait months to find out what "they" say BS! This is sickening!


----------



## ssv003

Israeli_Flava said:


> I'm convinced that MEN fair better when shopping (or returning) at Hermes than ladies. Wow...he just walked in with the stink bomb and all of a sudden you get another bag??? See, that's how we should have ALL been treated in the first place. None of this wack "let us send your bag to Paris" and wait months to find out what "they" say BS! This is sickening!




I'm so sorry, IF. That is horrible!!


----------



## swezfamily

Israeli_Flava said:


> My stink bomb came from that store too but I took it back to my home store...which is when the real HELL began.



The people in the Charlotte store are so nice.  They never doubted me for a moment and have only been trying to make it right from the beginning.  I'm very fortunate that I didn't have to go through the craziness that you and others have had to deal with.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

swezfamily said:


> The people in the Charlotte store are so nice.  They never doubted me for a moment and have only been trying to make it right from the beginning.  I'm very fortunate that I didn't have to go through the craziness that you and others have had to deal with.



Oh certainly that was not a shot at Charlotte. I  them. Unfortunately they are 7 hours away (via car)..so I didn't go back to them with the bag.


----------



## swezfamily

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh certainly that was not a shot at Charlotte. I  them. Unfortunately they are 7 hours away (via car)..so I didn't go back to them with the bag.



Oh no, I didn't take any offense. I figured you meant you were here visiting and bought the bag.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

swezfamily said:


> Oh no, I didn't take any offense. I figured you meant you were here visiting and bought the bag.



Yes, that's exactly right. And the staff there, particularly the SM, is incredibly sweet so I wouldn't expect that they would react any other way than REASONABLE


----------



## designerdiva40

I wonder how many customers have bought bags & are just living with the smell......Is it only Epsom & Togo or are other leathers effected too ??

How quick would you notice the smell on a new bag ?

This has got me so paranoid & all I keep doing is sniffing my new Togo Birkin to make sure she's not stinky.


----------



## Nico_79

designerdiva40 said:


> I wonder how many customers have bought bags & are just living with the smell......Is it only Epsom & Togo or are other leathers effected too ??
> 
> How quick would you notice the smell on a new bag ?
> 
> This has got me so paranoid & all I keep doing is sniffing my new Togo Birkin to make sure she's not stinky.



I noticed it after heat is applied, placing the bag in the sun by a window is the best way to see if the bag stinks or not. Wait 2-3 hours for it to get nice and warm and voila. The smell will be very obvious, it cannot be confused with the scent of leather.


----------



## eagle1002us

swezfamily said:


> Thanks *hrhsunshine* and *Julide*.  It's nice to be able to come to TPF and get so much encouragement and support.  I'm hesitant to discuss it with anyone outside of TPF because I think most would be thinking I'm foolish to buy such an expensive bag and then look what happens...like someone said in an earlier post, it's like a punishment for spending so much on a bag.







People get lemons all the time in the cars they buy, *swezfamily*, regardless of how much they spend.  You might point that out to the naysayers.


----------



## designerdiva40

Nico_79 said:


> I noticed it after heat is applied, placing the bag in the sun by a window is the best way to see if the bag stinks or not. Wait 2-3 hours for it to get nice and warm and voila. The smell will be very obvious, it cannot be confused with the scent of leather.



The only problem I have is we don't get a lot of sunshine here in the UK so I may have to wait a while & if I'm honest I'm kind of worried to find out once & for all  

Is there any other way of warming the bag up without sunshine, silly question I know


----------



## Nico_79

designerdiva40 said:


> The only problem I have is we don't get a lot of sunshine here in the UK so I may have to wait a while & if I'm honest I'm kind of worried to find out once & for all
> 
> Is there any other way of warming the bag up without sunshine, silly question I know



Oh hmm..you can heat it up in your car? I think *IF* did this with hers? She locked herself in and turned up the heat for a bit.

I also tried using a hairdryer on the warm setting, but it's a little harder to warm up the entire bag that way.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

designerdiva40 said:


> she's not stinky.



Seems to be mostly togo from this thread. I know for a fact that my boutique received a memo from Paris regarding this issue occurring in Togo leather in late 2013... that is why I was treated like an insane person bc they felt it was isolated to only TOGO. Well, I'm here to tell you, my bag stunk like a skunk and it is EPSOM. And another pfer came forward a few pages back with an Epsom bag that stunk...  

Although tPF - Hermes section seems like a large forum...it really isn't... we are a small sampling around the Globe of a large customer base for Hermes. We are small, but look how many members are suffering from this issue! Imagine what this problem is for Hermes' TOTAL customer base... I would imagine that this problem is now an epidemic.... 

...and btw, I personally think the problem is with the Chevre interior lining of the bags, not the outer leather (whatever that may be...togo, epsom...etc)

K, Do as Nico instructed above.. u will get your answer.... don't be paranoid... just put the bag in the sun in a confined area (so the air isn't blowing out of the room).


----------



## duna

I'm no expert, but maybe if you have a particularly warm room, or somewhere you can heat up? Maybe your car.....I don't have a smelly bag (thank goodness), but I'm following this thread very closely as I want to see how Hermès is going to solve this problem.....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

designerdiva40 said:


> The only problem I have is we don't get a lot of sunshine here in the UK so I may have to wait a while & if I'm honest I'm kind of worried to find out once & for all
> 
> Is there any other way of warming the bag up without sunshine, silly question I know



The heat was not the catalyst for the smell in my bag.... it was *direct sunlight*. THe direct sunlight seemed to open up the pores of the leather to allow the gases to escape. When you add the heat, it just *intensified* the smell. 

I dealt with this for so long and tried so many ways to try to air out my Birkin so I didn't have to face the boutique that I became an expert on my bags smelly issues. Sad. Very very sad. YOU NEED TO PUT THE BAG IN THE SUN. It doesn't matter if it's hot outside... just need direct sunlight on the bag and it won't take long for the pores to open and you will have your answer.


----------



## eagle1002us

Israeli_Flava said:


> My stink bomb came from that store too but I took it back to my home store...which is when the real HELL began.





Yeah, people (SMs) don't want to deal with what they feel are other (SMs) people's problems.   I think that's why you got blown off initially.  Probably the SM thought that the bag should be taken back to the original boutique.   Now, I know what an admirable, wonderful customer you have been at your home boutique so it's not at all unreasonable to expect that they would help you out irrespective of where the bag came from.   Moreover, the company, through its boutiques, should stand behind its merchandise, irrespective of where the merchandise was purchased.  That would be the professional response.  Managers get paid more b/c they are supposed to resolve problems not blow them off.  Instead, it's a bit like the boutiques are competing with one another to see who has the fewest issues, like they were a franchise, not a company chain.


----------



## Mindi B

I sort of hope this is a big issue for Hermes.  I want it to be wrenching enough that they implement some additional quality control checks to be sure this doesn't happen again, and the only way to make that happen is to hit them financially.  If they are forced to replace a large enough number of bags, that could do it.  They need to figure out the source of the smell (e.g., which leather lot, whatever), they need to figure out what caused that source to be smelly (problem with the tanning process?), and they need to take action to prevent recurrence, whether that means more carefully vetting raw materials, changing suppliers, instituting a "smell room" --whatever.  Eagle has a valid point--even the most expensive items can be lemons--but I would expect the highest-end retailers to have the most prompt, thorough, and apologetic response.  No one should have to beg a boutique to acknowledge an issue like this.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Nico_79 said:


> Oh hmm..you can heat it up in your car? I think *IF* did this with hers? She locked herself in and turned up the heat for a bit.
> 
> I also tried using a hairdryer on the warm setting, but it's a little harder to warm up the entire bag that way.



It was still winter time when I put the bag on the dashboard of my car IN DIRECT SUNLIGHT. THe sunshine was so hit-or-miss during that time that I just waited for a sunny day and sat in my car so that the bag would stay in the rays of the sun directly... I heated the car up bc I wanted to simulate summer... the heat intensified the smell that the sun brought out so that when I arrived to the boutique, I had the Operations Manager come to my vehicle so she would get the full effect. I didn't want ANY CONFUSION this time.


----------



## duna

eagle1002us said:


> Yeah, people (SMs) don't want to deal with what they feel are other (SMs) people's problems.   I think that's why you got blown off initially.  Probably the SM thought that the bag should be taken back to the original boutique.   Now, I know what an admirable, wonderful customer you have been at your home boutique so it's not at all unreasonable to expect that they would help you out irrespective of where the bag came from.   Moreover, the company, through its boutiques, should stand behind its merchandise, irrespective of where the merchandise was purchased.  That would be the professional response.  Managers get paid more b/c they are supposed to resolve problems not blow them off.  Instead, it's a bit like the boutiques are competing with one another to see who has the fewest issues, like they were a franchise, not a company chain.



Exactly, well said!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

eagle1002us said:


> Yeah, people (SMs) don't want to deal with what they feel are other (SMs) people's problems.   I think that's why you got blown off initially.  Probably the SM thought that the bag should be taken back to the original boutique.



On the surface, I would agree with you; however, I have received a slew of pms from members here and TRUST ME... Many have traveled to buy their stnk bombs and had to return the stink bomb to their home boutiques (from which the purchase DID NOT originate) and the situation was addressed with professionalism and compassion. I'm not sure why... but originally, I was straight-up DISMISSED. Just sayin. 

And due to the fact that I see how others have been treated... THAT'S the reason I still buy Hermes. I don't hold one person's actions against the entire company.. but unfortunately I have a difficult time supporting that boutique.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mindi b said:


> i sort of hope this is a big issue for hermes.  I want it to be wrenching enough that they implement some additional quality control checks to be sure this doesn't happen again, and the only way to make that happen is to hit them financially.  If they are forced to replace a large enough number of bags, that could do it.  They need to figure out the source of the smell (e.g., which leather lot, whatever), they need to figure out what caused that source to be smelly (problem with the tanning process?), and they need to take action to prevent recurrence, whether that means more carefully vetting raw materials, changing suppliers, instituting a "smell room" --whatever.  Eagle has a valid point--even the most expensive items can be lemons--but i would expect the highest-end retailers to have the most prompt, thorough, and apologetic response.  No one should have to beg a boutique to acknowledge an issue like this.



exactly!


----------



## Nico_79

Mindi B said:


> I sort of hope this is a big issue for Hermes.  I want it to be wrenching enough that they implement some additional quality control checks to be sure this doesn't happen again, and the only way to make that happen is to hit them financially.  If they are forced to replace a large enough number of bags, that could do it.  They need to figure out the source of the smell (e.g., which leather lot, whatever), they need to figure out what caused that source to be smelly (problem with the tanning process?), and they need to take action to prevent recurrence, whether that means more carefully vetting raw materials, changing suppliers, instituting a "smell room" --whatever.  Eagle has a valid point--even the most expensive items can be lemons--but I would expect the highest-end retailers to have the most prompt, thorough, and apologetic response.  No one should have to beg a boutique to acknowledge an issue like this.



I'm guessing Hermes does not want this to be public though, imagine the damage to the brand reputation?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Nico_79 said:


> I'm guessing Hermes does not want this to be public though, imagine the damage to the brand reputation?



uhm... Hermes customers can afford Birkins... they can also afford lawyers.... and some of us ARE lawyers hahahahahaha Then what??? Hope they figure it out.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Nico dear,  what happened with the second bag?


----------



## Nico_79

Israeli_Flava said:


> Nico dear,  what happened with the second bag?



It went off to Paris, again! The SM said it stunk too, so I'm waiting to see if they will replace or offer some other resolution? I really have no idea what the other options would be.


----------



## lulilu

I wonder what the effect of having to make new replacement bags will have on the birkin supply this next year (not that I am suggesting they shouldn't be replaced, just wondering).  If they are in really short supply, we will have some sense of how many are being sent as replacements.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Nico_79 said:


> It went off to Paris, again! The SM said it stunk too, so I'm waiting to see if they will replace or offer some other resolution? I really have no idea what the other options would be.



Another bag, a refund or a credit. Those are the options... Those options should have been presentled to you immediately. If you would like another bag, like I naturally would,  then the wait may continue until they find one.... =(


----------



## eagle1002us

Israeli_Flava said:


> On the surface, I would agree with you; however, I have received a slew of pms from members here and TRUST ME... Many have traveled to buy their stnk bombs and had to return the stink bomb to their home boutiques (from which the purchase DID NOT originate) and the situation was addressed with professionalism and compassion. I'm not sure why... but originally, I was straight-up DISMISSED. Just sayin.
> 
> And due to the fact that I see how others have been treated... THAT'S the reason I still buy Hermes. I don't hold one person's actions against the entire company.. but unfortunately I have a difficult time supporting that boutique.





Actually, we are in total agreement b/c I was considering your situation and the "ideal" which is the professionalism you found others experienced.  I did not know of all these examples of stinkers but it's not rocket science to figure out what is ideal professional managerial behavior and what is not.  All the managers of H are stand-ins for the company's reputation and values.  Some just do a better job at it than others.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

lulilu said:


> I wonder what the effect of having to make new replacement bags will have on the birkin supply this next year (not that I am suggesting they shouldn't be replaced, just wondering).  If they are in really short supply, we will have some sense of how many are being sent as replacements.



That's a very good question/point. 

I was under the impression though that Hermes has opened new facilities to accomodate the increasing demand for their leather goods. It was eluded to that this may be where the skunk problem originated.... the new tanneries... although I make no assertions that any of this is a fact...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

eagle1002us said:


> Actually, we are in total agreement b/c I was considering your situation and the "ideal" which is the professionalism you found others experienced.  I did not know of all these examples of stinkers but it's not rocket science to figure out what is ideal professional managerial behavior and what is not.  All the managers of H are stand-ins for the company's reputation and values.  *Some just do a better job at it than others*.



Clearly. 

Thank you for your words of encouragement snd support dear!


----------



## designerdiva40

Israeli_Flava said:


> Seems to be mostly togo from this thread. I know for a fact that my boutique received a memo from Paris regarding this issue occurring in Togo leather in late 2013... that is why I was treated like an insane person bc they felt it was isolated to only TOGO. Well, I'm here to tell you, my bag stunk like a skunk and it is EPSOM. And another pfer came forward a few pages back with an Epsom bag that stunk...
> 
> Although tPF - Hermes section seems like a large forum...it really isn't... we are a small sampling around the Globe of a large customer base for Hermes. We are small, but look how many members are suffering from this issue! Imagine what this problem is for Hermes' TOTAL customer base... I would imagine that this problem is now an epidemic....
> 
> ...and btw, I personally think the problem is with the Chevre interior lining of the bags, not the outer leather (whatever that may be...togo, epsom...etc)
> 
> K, Do as Nico instructed above.. u will get your answer.... don't be paranoid... just put the bag in the sun in a confined area (so the air isn't blowing out of the room).



I'll definitely do it Hun, it's so sad when you've waited so long for a bag & paid so much for it to then not be able to use it for fear of people assuming it's the owner that stinks & not the bag  
What's happening with your little jewel, hope there going to give you a new one.

Mines an R so I'm not sure if that would of been made late 2013 or this year..... Hoping they've sorted out the problem with the leather they were using & it's long gone to leather heaven.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

designerdiva40 said:


> I'll definitely do it Hun, it's so sad when you've waited so long for a bag & paid so much for it to then not be able to use it for fear of people assuming it's the owner that stinks & not the bag
> What's happening with your little jewel, hope there going to give you a new one.
> 
> Mines an R so I'm not sure if that would of been made late 2013 or this year..... Hoping they've sorted out the problem with the leather they were using & it's long gone to leather heaven.



I have no idea what is the status of Jewel...they have not contacted me yet. Trying to be patient.

Not trying to send u into panic mode but R stamp bags smell too babe. Many of the ladies who are posting now about their bags have R stamped bags.


----------



## Nico_79

designerdiva40 said:


> I'll definitely do it Hun, it's so sad when you've waited so long for a bag & paid so much for it to then not be able to use it for fear of people assuming it's the owner that stinks & not the bag
> What's happening with your little jewel, hope there going to give you a new one.
> 
> Mines an R so I'm not sure if that would of been made late 2013 or this year..... Hoping they've sorted out the problem with the leather they were using & it's long gone to leather heaven.


FYI - my replacement was a R stamp too, so I would say no bag is safe based on the year.


----------



## Nico_79

Israeli_Flava said:


> Another bag, a refund or a credit. Those are the options... Those options should have been presentled to you immediately. If you would like another bag, like I naturally would,  then the wait may continue until they find one.... =(



The SM offered another bag as an option, but she wanted to get confirmation from Paris. I think it will be another 4-5 months wait for me again.


----------



## designerdiva40

Israeli_Flava said:


> I have no idea what is the status of Jewel...they have not contacted me yet. Trying to be patient.
> 
> Not trying to send u into panic mode but R stamp bags smell too babe. Many of the ladies who are posting now about their bags have R stamped bags.



  oh hurry up sunny day so I know once & for all....... Maybe I should of bought one of the Epsom bags they offered me but I love Goldie so much.


----------



## designerdiva40

Nico_79 said:


> FYI - my replacement was a R stamp too, so I would say no bag is safe based on the year.



Oh damn  I need it to be sunny


----------



## Nico_79

designerdiva40 said:


> Oh damn  I need it to be sunny


Wishing you get some   to do your test. I really hope your goldie is okay!


----------



## Elina0408

I am so sorry to hear what is happening to many of our fellow H members  and I have a question : when you first bought your bags ladies did your bags have this really nice leather smell that I had and have been smelling with my H bags!?   Did it smell nice or it didn't smell at all your bags? TIA


----------



## Miss Al

I just bought a tpm ulysse in bamboo togo leather. Was sniffing the leather at the boutique (I live in sunny Singapore by the way) and bam there was a certain unpleasant odour. Smelt like skunk. Seems like some vegetable glue or vegetable dye was used. My little bamboo ulysse stamp r in togo is a mini skunk.  oh well... I still went on to purchase it coz I won't be placing my ulysse under direct sunlight. The smell shouldn't bother me I hope... but bamboo is such a nice colour. I have 2 other ulysses in togo bought early this year. I just sniffed them and they smelled like normal leather. Oh well this latest batch seems to be in trouble! However I wouldn't have bought it if I was a bag...


----------



## VesperSparrow

designerdiva40 said:


> oh hurry up sunny day so I know once & for all....... Maybe I should of bought one of the Epsom bags they offered me but I love Goldie so much.



Would you have access to any green house or plant "grow lights"?  Based on IF's testing (and brilliant deduction, which should never have been needed for a B!) maybe the ultraviolet light in sunlight is stimulating some reaction. I read this thread with an aching heart for all of you, racking my brain trying to help.


----------



## etoile de mer

Miss Al said:


> I just bought a tpm ulysse in bamboo togo leather. Was sniffing the leather at the boutique (I live in sunny Singapore by the way) and bam there was a certain unpleasant odour. Smelt like skunk. Seems like some vegetable glue or vegetable dye was used. My little bamboo ulysse stamp r in togo is a mini skunk.  oh well... I still went on to purchase it coz I won't be placing my ulysse under direct sunlight. The smell shouldn't bother me I hope... but bamboo is such a nice colour. I have 2 other ulysses in togo bought early this year. I just sniffed them and they smelled like normal leather. Oh well this latest batch seems to be in trouble! However I wouldn't have bought it if I was a bag...



Many thanks for posting, *Miss Al*, and sorry to hear of your skunky Ulysse! Not good news, being another R stamp item.

I was hoping to purchase a mini Ulysse in Bambou this season, and had been contemplating an Evelyne, as well. This thread really has made me pause. If some of the items are skunky right out of the box, why are they still being offered to customers?  At this point, my hope would be that items in warehouses and boutiques are being thoroughly sniffed, and that the stinkers are sent back to Paris! 

Sending thanks again to all who have shared here.  I hope this can be sorted out soon!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hi Ladies... for those of you who have received your replacement bag after the price increase, did you have to pay the difference between the old price and the new price for the bag since the increase has taken effect... or was it an even swap? Very curious... If you feel more comfortable pm'ing me... please do.


----------



## Mindi B

I haven't even heard if my bag is in Paris yet, but I still will give you an answer.  There is NO WAY any of us should have to pay an extra PENNY for a replacement.  This is on Hermes.  Period.  No way does any retailer get to sell a defective product and then collect additional fees to make it right.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Mindi B said:


> I haven't even heard if my bag is in Paris yet, but I still will give you an answer.  There is NO WAY any of us should have to pay an extra PENNY for a replacement.  This is on Hermes.  Period.  No way does any retailer get to sell a defective product and then collect additional fees to make it right.



Totally agree Mindi.... 

I wish it were that simple. Unfortunately, a few boutiques have been reluctant to answer the question.... claiming there is no "policy", the question goes unanswered until they receive further "guidance from Paris"....


----------



## Nico_79

Israeli_Flava said:


> Hi Ladies... for those of you who have received your replacement bag after the price increase, did you have to pay the difference between the old price and the new price for the bag since the increase has taken effect... or was it an even swap? Very curious... If you feel more comfortable pm'ing me... please do.



I didn't have to pay the difference, it was a straight swap as it should be!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Nico_79 said:


> I didn't have to pay the difference, it was a straight swap as it should be!



I was hoping you would say this bc your original skunk was the 2013 price and the 2 replacement bags were after the 2014 increase right? Also, your bags were identical in leather and size correct?


----------



## Nico_79

Israeli_Flava said:


> I was hoping you would say this bc your original skunk was the 2013 price and the 2 replacement bags were after the 2014 increase right? Also, your bags were identical in leather and size correct?



I've only received 1 replacement so far, but yes the specs were the same. I would expect the 2nd replacement to be the same and not to be charged a price difference. There would only be an issue if the colour was rested imo, then the customer would more than likely receive a credit note which would not cover the price increase for this year.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Nico_79 said:


> I've only received 1 replacement so far, but yes the specs were the same. I would expect the 2nd replacement to be the same and not to be charged a price difference. There would only be an issue if the colour was rested imo, then the customer would more than likely receive a credit note which would not cover the price increase for this year.



I don't agree. It isn't the consumer's fault the color is rested.... and the price is not dependent on the color... the size and leather determine the price...


----------



## Nico_79

Israeli_Flava said:


> I don't agree. It isn't the consumer's fault the color is rested.... and the price is not dependent on the color... the size and leather determine the price...



I know, ideally they should offer the customer a replacement free of charge, but I just have a funny feeling based on the comment from my SA about rested colours and such. It was not a good feeling.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Nico_79 said:


> I know, ideally they should offer the customer a replacement free of charge, but I just have a funny feeling based on the comment from my SA about rested colours and such. It was not a good feeling.



Dear, What was the comment, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Nico_79

Israeli_Flava said:


> Dear, What was the comment, if you don't mind me asking?



Basically she said that it was good the colour wasn't rested as getting store credit would not guarantee me another Kelly. This was of course before the price increase so I'm not sure if she was hinting it was coming or the fact that getting a Kelly is just difficult to get in the first place at my location. I was just happy to get a replacement as I can't imagine subbing another bag for my K.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Nico_79 said:


> Basically she said that it was good the colour wasn't rested as getting store credit would not guarantee me another Kelly. This was of course before the price increase so I'm not sure if she was hinting it was coming or the fact that getting a Kelly is just difficult to get in the first place at my location. I was just happy to get a replacement as I can't imagine subbing another bag for my K.



Oh ok. I understand that. Thanks for sharing your experience Nico!


----------



## Nico_79

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh ok. I understand that. Thanks for sharing your experience Nico!


You're welcome!


----------



## crochetbella

I'm so sorry to read that so many of you have discovered faulty bags.  I hope they make it right for you all. What a nightmare.


----------



## Mindi B

I'll give 'em their "guidance from Paris," all right.  Let 'em TRY to charge me extra.  It Will Not Happen.    I am not confrontational, but some things are right, and some things just aren't.


----------



## eagle1002us

I would say that getting an exact replacement color-wise could be problematic for fashion colors.   I just can't imagine that H would gear up to produce a fashion color bag that was being made out of sync with a particular season's colors.  Sadly, I think that getting a yellow bag to replace Jewel is less and less feasible over time.   There is a pretty good selection of non-H yellow bags on the market and yellow bags are being featured in upscale advertising.   Back in Jan., I walked into an LV boutique and saw a yellow bag.   This all says to me to get a yellow bag now before the manufacturers consider the market saturated and move on to The Next Big Thing.  I also can foresee a situation where H produces a nice color bag and claims it was more costly to produce than the bag being replaced.   It's impossible to argue against this.   So, if one is able to get an "even exchange" that's great and highly desirable.   But it may be that H is going to claim a $1K to $2K price differential to compensate them for cost of production price increases.   If it was me, and I got to the point where I was negotiating an exchange for a problematic bag, I'd just pay it to get the whole darn experience behind me.


----------



## swezfamily

Israeli_Flava said:


> Hi Ladies... for those of you who have received your replacement bag after the price increase, did you have to pay the difference between the old price and the new price for the bag since the increase has taken effect... or was it an even swap? Very curious... If you feel more comfortable pm'ing me... please do.




I was told that my bag will be $700 more than what I originally paid, although my SM absolutely agrees that I shouldn't have to pay this since it wasn't my fault that I had to return the bag. She said that she will have to get permission from corporate to allow me to pay the pre price increase amount.  I believe she is going to try to get permission even if I place another SO, but maybe I misunderstood and the pre price increase amount will only be offered if they are able to locate a bag.


----------



## eagle1002us

swezfamily said:


> I was told that my bag will be $700 more than what I originally paid, although my SM absolutely agrees that I shouldn't have to pay this since it wasn't my fault that I had to return the bag. She said that she will have to get permission from corporate to allow me to pay the pre price increase amount.  I believe she is going to try to get permission even if I place another SO, but maybe I misunderstood and the pre price increase amount will only be offered if they are able to locate a bag.





You have a nice responsive SA.   She sounds like a treasure, *swezfamil*y.


----------



## swezfamily

eagle1002us said:


> You have a nice responsive SA.   She sounds like a treasure, *swezfamil*y.




She absolutely is!  So is my regular SA and everyone else who works there. I'm lucky to live close to one of the better boutiques as far as customer service goes.


----------



## Mindi B

If my replacement bag is somehow different (more expensive type of leather, for example) than the original, fine.  But if I receive a duplicate bag, there is No. Way. I will pay extra.  I don't care if it does cost Hermes more to produce the replacement.  Their error; they eat the cost.  Of course, every client is welcome to make their own decision about where, or whether, to draw a line in the sand.  But that's mine.


----------



## purselover888

IF:  There is more soufre coming out now, so I do believe and hope that you will get the right replacement!


----------



## fashionpl

ssv003 said:


> They are aware of the issue. The KOP assistant manager shared with me that one of their clients sent back a bag to Paris because of the smell. I didn't ask specifically where that client's bag came from.


Do you know whether it was a K or B?   I got a call on a togo K and was going to send my husband to purchase it but decide against it.  He's not good at smelling leather.  And I'm not much of a togo girl to take the risk.


----------



## lovely64

Israeli_Flava said:


> Totally agree Mindi....
> 
> I wish it were that simple. Unfortunately, a few boutiques have been reluctant to answer the question.... claiming there is no "policy", the question goes unanswered until they receive further "guidance from Paris"....


 Ugh, sorry about the smell! I hope all ends well asap.

I just read about someones Ulysse in bamou having an unpleasant smell, what about the CDC? I know you have one, does it smell too? I have a hapi in bambou but no smell yet. I am not located in the warmest of places and we don´t have high humidity either. Thanks


----------



## swezfamily

fashionpl said:


> Do you know whether it was a K or B?   I got a call on a togo K and was going to send my husband to purchase it but decide against it.  He's not good at smelling leather.  And I'm not much of a togo girl to take the risk.




There have been B's and K's and SLG's affected by the skunky batch of leather.


----------



## ssv003

fashionpl said:


> Do you know whether it was a K or B?   I got a call on a togo K and was going to send my husband to purchase it but decide against it.  He's not good at smelling leather.  And I'm not much of a togo girl to take the risk.




It was a B that was sent back.


----------



## whimsic

Oh no.. So many bamboos.. I have a togo Ulysse in bamboo so I'll be testing it today.


----------



## doloresmia

Nico_79 said:


> I know, ideally they should offer the customer a replacement free of charge, but I just have a funny feeling based on the comment from my SA about rested colours and such. It was not a good feeling.



I just brought a new r stamped bag on. They took her immediately and said she would be sent to Paris and replaced. This has already happened for another client of my SA. I met our crafts woman and she said the same. They suspect it is a specific tannery, but the SA at least didn't know for sure.

She thought the rate of stink incident might go up as it gets hotter. Sigh.


----------



## doloresmia

lovely64 said:


> Ugh, sorry about the smell! I hope all ends well asap.
> 
> I just read about someones Ulysse in bamou having an unpleasant smell, what about the CDC? I know you have one, does it smell too? I have a hapi in bambou but no smell yet. I am not located in the warmest of places and we don´t have high humidity either. Thanks



In my experiments there are specific panels of the bag that smell. If you don't smell it by now, you are probably ok. Both my situations showed up pretty immediately. I personally would keep them but for two factors - dh has nose of a hungry blood hound and it may get worse the hotter it is. Really depressed about losing two bags in one week to a two to three, who knows replacement rate.


----------



## lovely64

doloresmia said:


> In my experiments there are specific panels of the bag that smell. If you don't smell it by now, you are probably ok. Both my situations showed up pretty immediately. I personally would keep them but for two factors - dh has nose of a hungry blood hound and it may get worse the hotter it is. Really depressed about losing two bags in one week to a two to three, who knows replacement rate.



Sorry about your trouble dear!

Thanks for the reply. I guess it will be impossible to buy a s/s CDC from any onther than hermes. I need to be sure I can return it incase it smells!


----------



## Mindi B

The good news is that it sounds like this issue is reaching a "critical mass"--enough complaints are occurring to alert a significant number of boutiques and to force Hermes to take the problem seriously and institute a consistent response.  Nobody else should have to experience the rude dismissal that our IF got.


----------



## Kitty S.

Since the best test is the sun, I wonder if this smell issue is most frequently detected in sunnier/warmer regions? And it's taken H headquarter a long time to recognize it because the temp in Paris just never reaches that high?

This reminds me of a handmade guitar that I bought when I was a young student. I had bought it from a country with humid tropical weather, which has need for central heating. Then I brought it with me to my dorm room located in a snow country. All was fine at first till the heater got turned on, then the guitar cracked and split in half! The guitar maker gave me another guitar for free but with the condition of not bringing it out of the country.
I know that this case differs from H significantly because H has stores worldwide. But just wonder perhaps the QC at H didn't take weather into consideration (although they definitely should!).


----------



## livethelake

This issue is not isolated, it's reaching an epidemic.  I was asked to send my bag directly to the repair center at Madison Ave.  I expect to hear something this week.  

Very frustrating.


----------



## duna

Has anybody here in Europe had this problem? I've been wondering if I should enquire vaguely at my local store if it's something they're aware of?


----------



## chihuahua127

Thanks to all the helpful ladies of this forum. I acquired a so kelly that started to smell "skunk-like" when the weather got warm (DH was the first to complain), not from my home boutique. Since I only own a few H bags and this is my first Togo, I wasn't sure if it was a "normal" bad smell of leather. After reading this forum, I brought it to my home boutique and they are sending it to paris.


----------



## designerdiva40

duna said:


> Has anybody here in Europe had this problem? I've been wondering if I should enquire vaguely at my local store if it's something they're aware of?



I'd like to know if any one in Europe has had any problems with there bags too, I'm in the UK & we don't get much sunshine but mainly clouds & rain so I'm praying my new Togo B is fine.


----------



## whimsic

Well I left my togo ulysse for a couple of hours in the car (it was in the 90s) and no smell, fortunately.


----------



## livethelake

livethelake said:


> This issue is not isolated, it's reaching an epidemic.  I was asked to send my bag directly to the repair center at Madison Ave.  I expect to hear something this week.
> 
> Very frustrating.



and my bag is now on it's way to Paris...................


----------



## purselover888

Really surprised and dismayed that R stamp bags are also part of the problem.  This problem was already well-known last year, so one would think that the problem would have been solved by now...


----------



## eagle1002us

Reseller bags will probably be affected, too.


What a hot mess.


If the problem is a new tannery, wonder where it is located -- the North Pole?


----------



## livethelake

eagle1002us said:


> Reseller bags will probably be affected, too.
> 
> 
> What a hot mess.
> 
> 
> If the problem is a new tannery, wonder where it is located -- the North Pole?




No way would I ever consider buying a new bag from a reseller at this time.  At least there is recourse with a bag purchased directly from Hermes


----------



## hrhsunshine

livethelake said:


> No way would I ever consider buying a new bag from a reseller at this time.  At least there is recourse with a bag purchased directly from Hermes



I agree with you to refrain from buying from resellers.  Unless your reseller will guarantee return with full refund, you're totally out of luck.  You have to figure some of their sources unloaded stinky bags and the resellers may not even know they are stinky or just sell them anyway.


----------



## chanelchic2002

my B is a Q stamp bag but does not smell, it was also a SO. I wonder if it is the tannery? If the hides are not cleaned well enough it could have this wierd smell.. 

as quoted from Wikipedia:

In ancient history, tanning was considered a noxious or "odoriferous trade" and relegated to the outskirts of town, amongst the poor. Indeed, tanning by ancient methods is so foul smelling that tanneries are still isolated from those towns today where the old methods are used. Ancient civilizations used leather for waterskins, bags, harnesses, boats, armour, quivers, scabbards, boots and sandals. Tanning was being carried out by the South Asian inhabitants of Mehrgarh between 7000&#8211;3300 BC.[2] Around 2500 BC, the Sumerians began using leather, affixed by copper studs, on chariot wheels.

Skins typically arrived at the tannery dried stiff and dirty with soil and gore. First, the ancient tanners would soak the skins in water to clean and soften them. Then they would pound and scour the skin to remove any remaining flesh and fat. Next, the tanner needed to remove the hair fibers from the skin. This was done by either soaking the skin in urine, painting it with an alkaline lime mixture, or simply allowing the skin to putrefy for several months then dipping it in a salt solution. After the hair fibers were loosened, the tanners scraped them off with a knife.
Once the hair was removed, the tanners would bate the material by pounding dung into the skin or soaking the skin in a solution of animal brains. Among the kinds of dung commonly used were that of dogs or pigeons. Sometimes the dung was mixed with water in a large vat, and the prepared skins were kneaded in the dung water until they became supple, but not too soft. The ancient tanner might use his bare feet to knead the skins in the dung water, and the kneading could last two or three hours.
This combination of urine, animal feces and decaying flesh is what made ancient tanneries so malodorous


----------



## eagle1002us

Geez, *chanelchic2002*, do you suppose H has gone back to its ancient origins and is trying to institute "sustainable" back to nature tanning?   


On another note, I wonder what's taking H so long to resolve this problem.  Seems like the smelly bags must be piling up in a Paris warehouse somewhere, maybe waiting for H to lock the tanner inside it on a hot day!   Then, when he begs for mercy, H will nail a financial settlement with him.   But that scenario does leave the customer dangling with no resolution in sight for quite a painful while.   


Or, maybe H is piling up the bags in the warehouse just to get an idea of the dimensions of the problem.  Does H own tanneries or is a function that's contracted out?




An alternative scenario is that H is keeping the customers waiting for a resolution b/c by the time it offers a settlement (refund, new bag, whatever) the customers will be so sick and tired of the way the situation has dragged on that they'll take anything just to get it over with so they can move on.
That's a very cynical interpretation and I surely hope that it's not going on.


----------



## doloresmia

purselover888 said:


> Really surprised and dismayed that R stamp bags are also part of the problem.  This problem was already well-known last year, so one would think that the problem would have been solved by now...



what baffles me is h says they have identified the bad lot, and to help their customers they are sending bags back to paris to be remade. they aren't replacing bad bags from stock because there is a risk stock bags may have the same issue. this means bags they are selling today may still have the issue, or they really don't know the root cause and therefore are unsure whether bags they are selling today have the issue.

Another perspective to take is that the only safe bag is a reseller bag from more than two years ago before the smell appeared.


----------



## chanelchic2002

eagle1002us said:


> Geez, *chanelchic2002*, do you suppose H has gone back to its ancient origins and is trying to institute "sustainable" back to nature tanning?
> 
> 
> On another note, I wonder what's taking H so long to resolve this problem.  Seems like the smelly bags must be piling up in a Paris warehouse somewhere, maybe waiting for H to lock the tanner inside it on a hot day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good one! Somehow i can visualize that!


----------



## Mindi B

In fairness, it will take a while to replace all these bags, as well as to determine how to compensate those whose bags cannot be replaced (I'm concerned that some seasonal colors will not be available).  Also, I wouldn't anticipate any sort of public announcement about what happened or how Hermes is responding.  Transparency is not their corporate policy (often to the frustration of their clients)! 
Even if the bad leather lot/bad tannery (assuming that's what happened) has been identified, it is possible--perhaps probable--that leathers from many different lots are ultimately used in a single bag, meaning that accurately identifying every item that might include some "bad leather" is impossible.  But the idea of having to dump a huge number of suspect bags from inventory sounds like an enormous financial hit, and I wonder if Hermes will really be prepared to do so. . . .
Just thinking out loud here.


----------



## swezfamily

Just an updateafter waiting for several weeks to see if a bag could be found with the exact specifications that I want, and having no luck, I decided to place another SO. I'm disappointed that I'm going to have to go through the wait again, but on the bright side I get a redo on my original SO and get to change to shiny GHW instead of brushed.  I recently read on here that the brushed shows scratches badly and I was a little disappointed that I had chosen it.

My SM did request the bag to be made more quickly due to the circumstances, but she said that Paris may not honor her request. I guess the longer the wait, the more likely the stinky leather situation will be sorted out.

Anybody else heard anything regarding their bags that have been sent to Paris?


----------



## livethelake

swezfamily said:


> Just an updateafter waiting for several weeks to see if a. At with the exact specifications that




swez - your post is missing a few words (ipad or phone problems?)

Anxiously awaiting your update


----------



## duna

Is it confirmed that the smelly bags are only in Togo and Epsom?


----------



## swezfamily

livethelake said:


> swez - your post is missing a few words (ipad or phone problems?)
> 
> Anxiously awaiting your update




Ha ha!  I know. I'm using my iPhone and my finger always hits reply accidentally.

I edited my previous post.


----------



## livethelake

swezfamily said:


> Ha ha!  I know. I'm using my iPhone and my finger always hits reply accidentally.
> 
> I edited my previous post.




haha...(I had to read your post several times, thought I needed more coffee)

I guess that's good news about your new SO.  How long did you have to wait before that option was offered to you?

I was told last week that my bag is going to Paris and that it would take up to 6 months for resolution.  My bag was not a SO, it was a standard color with gold HW.  (that is fairly rare and took me years to get)


----------



## swezfamily

livethelake said:


> haha...(I had to read your post several times, thought I needed more coffee)
> 
> I guess that's good news about your new SO.  How long did you have to wait before that option was offered to you?
> 
> I was told last week that my bag is going to Paris and that it would take up to 6 months for resolution.  My bag was not a SO, it was a standard color with gold HW.  (that is fairly rare and took me years to get)




Wow!  Six months is a long time to wait for a resolution. That's too long in my opinion. You should be given a replacement much sooner than that. Nico got her replacement in about a month - it stunk too, but still

I was offered the SO after Paris responded that "the cleaning" they gave my stinky SO did not work.   I was also told she could locate what I want and place an SO, but sadly my budget only allows for one bag. 

I told my SM that I would rather have her try to locate a bag similar to what I had, rather than wait for another SO, but nothing could be found, so that's why I'm going the SO route.

I do think it's interesting that the offered resolution is different for each person.  Maybe it depends on what kind of deal your local SM can work out?


----------



## kat99

Any updates on this? I hope that H is taking care of everybody affected!


----------



## afsweet

I bought a B30 in Bamboo a couple of months ago- hadn't worn it at all because of the crazy weather, so finally yesterday I decided to take it out to use for the first time. Upon opening the box, I noticed it smelled odd, but I thought ok maybe that's normal from sitting in the box unused for a few months. DH and I were going to KOP anyways, so I figured I'd ask there if togo always smells like that. 


During the 2 hour car ride, the smell was almost nauseating- I planned to put my bag in the trunk for the return trip lol. Went to H, and the assistant manager helped me since my regular SA was off. I mentioned the smell and asked if it's normal for togo- he immediately reassured me that it's not normal and they've been made aware of this problem. They've been advised to send the bags back to Paris to see if the problem can be resolved- he assured me if it can't be fixed, I'll be allowed a replacement or a credit. He was pretty confident I'd be able to get another bamboo B since it's this season's color. He said the smell will probably worsen with the heat, and after carrying my bag around all day hoping it'll air out, I've decided there's no way I can keep it and tolerate the stench. 


DH is super disappointed because he loves the color and fears I won't be able to get a replacement. He even wants to contact our SA in Paris directly to ask about this. 


I'd rather not wait longer than a month or so since this color will be so great for spring/summer use. But, there's no way I'm keeping that stinky bag. Now I'm not sure if I should take my bag back to Tyson's (where I bought it from) or KOP since the assistant manager is already aware of the situation and is confident I'll get another bamboo B...


FYI, my B is R stamped.


----------



## prettychic

stephc005 said:


> I bought a B30 in Bamboo a couple of months ago- hadn't worn it at all because of the crazy weather, so finally yesterday I decided to take it out to use for the first time. Upon opening the box, I noticed it smelled odd, but I thought ok maybe that's normal from sitting in the box unused for a few months. DH and I were going to KOP anyways, so I figured I'd ask there if togo always smells like that.
> 
> 
> During the 2 hour car ride, the smell was almost nauseating- I planned to put my bag in the trunk for the return trip lol. Went to H, and the assistant manager helped me since my regular SA was off. I mentioned the smell and asked if it's normal for togo- he immediately reassured me that it's not normal and they've been made aware of this problem. They've been advised to send the bags back to Paris to see if the problem can be resolved- he assured me if it can't be fixed, I'll be allowed a replacement or a credit. He was pretty confident I'd be able to get another bamboo B since it's this season's color. He said the smell will probably worsen with the heat, and after carrying my bag around all day hoping it'll air out, I've decided there's no way I can keep it and tolerate the stench.
> 
> 
> DH is super disappointed because he loves the color and fears I won't be able to get a replacement. He even wants to contact our SA in Paris directly to ask about this.
> 
> 
> I'd rather not wait longer than a month or so since this color will be so great for spring/summer use. But, there's no way I'm keeping that stinky bag. Now I'm not sure if I should take my bag back to Tyson's (where I bought it from) or KOP since the assistant manager is already aware of the situation and is confident I'll get another bamboo B...
> 
> 
> FYI, my B is R stamped.



Good luck with this. Please update us with what the resolution is to be. I would love to know if anyone has had this smell issue with tadelakt or porosus croc bags. So far it seems to have been affecting togo and epsom only?


----------



## duna

prettychic said:


> Good luck with this. Please update us with what the resolution is to be. I would love to know if anyone has had this smell issue with tadelakt or porosus croc bags. So far it seems to have been affecting togo and epsom only?



I'd like to know too if other leathers have this problem: I have a Clemence Birkin bought in December 2013 and a Swift Birkin bought this month and they're both fine.


----------



## afsweet

prettychic said:


> Good luck with this. Please update us with what the resolution is to be. I would love to know if anyone has had this smell issue with tadelakt or porosus croc bags. So far it seems to have been affecting togo and epsom only?





KOP's assistant manager said only togo has been affected. So it's a shame to find out that Epsom has been too...


----------



## TankerToad

Is this just a Togo and/or Epsom issue ? No Clemence ?
I have a bamboo swift Berline that has no issue and I have worn it a lot in all kinds of temperatures 
Maybe swift not affected?
Anyone have swift that smells ?
Just saw above posts-
Looks like so far swift and Clemence are not affected
Just Togo and Epsom may have issues.


----------



## Nico_79

stephc005 said:


> I bought a B30 in Bamboo a couple of months ago- hadn't worn it at all because of the crazy weather, so finally yesterday I decided to take it out to use for the first time. Upon opening the box, I noticed it smelled odd, but I thought ok maybe that's normal from sitting in the box unused for a few months. DH and I were going to KOP anyways, so I figured I'd ask there if togo always smells like that.
> 
> 
> During the 2 hour car ride, the smell was almost nauseating- I planned to put my bag in the trunk for the return trip lol. Went to H, and the assistant manager helped me since my regular SA was off. I mentioned the smell and asked if it's normal for togo- he immediately reassured me that it's not normal and they've been made aware of this problem. They've been advised to send the bags back to Paris to see if the problem can be resolved- he assured me if it can't be fixed, I'll be allowed a replacement or a credit. He was pretty confident I'd be able to get another bamboo B since it's this season's color. He said the smell will probably worsen with the heat, and after carrying my bag around all day hoping it'll air out, I've decided there's no way I can keep it and tolerate the stench.
> 
> 
> DH is super disappointed because he loves the color and fears I won't be able to get a replacement. He even wants to contact our SA in Paris directly to ask about this.
> 
> 
> I'd rather not wait longer than a month or so since this color will be so great for spring/summer use. But, there's no way I'm keeping that stinky bag. Now I'm not sure if I should take my bag back to Tyson's (where I bought it from) or KOP since the assistant manager is already aware of the situation and is confident I'll get another bamboo B...
> 
> 
> FYI, my B is R stamped.


I would take it to whichever store is closest to you to get the replacement bag. Paris will not be able to repair, it is a brand new bag that is issued. I received confirmation of this on the weekend for my troublesome Kelly again. 3rd time is a charm right? Anyway, since the SAs are aware you shouldn't have any issue to get them to send it to Paris.


----------



## poptarts

I recently bought a Togo bag, a Chevre one and an Epsom one. No issues with any of them.


----------



## 27leborse

I bought a Togo Kelly 32cm, R stamp, a month ago and no smell except new leather, even after sitting in a sunny window for an hour.


----------



## Mindi B

I'm very happy for those reporting that their bags are odor-free, but no one here is claiming that EVERY Togo bag is involved in this issue.  Not entirely sure what the point is of reporting that one does not have a problem. . . .  I'll take it as encouragement.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hermes claims it is only TOGO that has an issue. 
What? Am I a freakin nut job???? Hermes thinks the smell of Skunk, Sulfur or rotten eggs is normal when my birkin sits on the front seat of my SUV??? Geez...I'm living a luxury induced nightmare.

I was told there is no issue with Epsom and my bag "...is fine...no odor detected...and it will be cleaned..." Yeaaaaa NO. I requested that they TEST it again. This time PUT THE BAG IN DIRECT SUNLIGHT and then take a WHIFF! Supposedly this "sunlight" request was communicated to Paris. Man, this drama just never ends. I already know I will get my skunk back... same as she left 4 months ago....


----------



## luckylove

Israeli_Flava said:


> Hermes claims it is only TOGO that has an issue.
> What? Am I a freakin nut job???? Hermes thinks the smell of Skunk, Sulfur or rotten eggs is normal when my birkin sits on the front seat of my SUV??? Geez...I'm living a luxury induced nightmare.
> 
> I was told there is no issue with Epsom and my bag "...is fine...no odor detected...and it will be cleaned..." Yeaaaaa NO. I requested that they TEST it again. This time PUT THE BAG IN DIRECT SUNLIGHT and then take a WHIFF! Supposedly this "sunlight" request was communicated to Paris. Man, this drama just never ends. I already know I will get my skunk back... same as she left 4 months ago....



IF,  I feel for you! We all know how much you love your gorgeous jewel! Please do not lose hope! This was just the word of ONE assistant SM who may not have all the information on the extent of the problem. I am sending lots of good vibes your way so that you get a full replacement for your gorgeous soufre B!


----------



## duna

Mindi B said:


> I'm very happy for those reporting that their bags are odor-free, but no one here is claiming that EVERY Togo bag is involved in this issue.  Not entirely sure what the point is of reporting that one does not have a problem. . . .  I'll take it as encouragement.



I think that it's important to have as much info as possible on this issue, so personally I am glad that people who have bought bags recently, chime in giving new info about other leathers aswell. I don't think anyone is saying that ALL Togo bags smell, nor that " your baag smells, and miiine doesn't" like kids at grade school. As I said, the more info the better.


----------



## danielle75

I purchased togo birkin 40 in blue ocean in January 2014 and noticed 'skunk' smell immediately and intensified after sitting in sun&#8230; I mentioned this to the manager of my store.  She looked at me like I was making it up. IMO mine is not bad enough to warrant returning, but definitely relieved to see I am not alone (or delusional!)


----------



## Julide

Israeli_Flava said:


> Hermes claims it is only TOGO that has an issue.
> What? Am I a freakin nut job???? Hermes thinks the smell of Skunk, Sulfur or rotten eggs is normal when my birkin sits on the front seat of my SUV??? Geez...I'm living a luxury induced nightmare.
> 
> I was told there is no issue with Epsom and my bag "...is fine...no odor detected...and it will be cleaned..." Yeaaaaa NO. I requested that they TEST it again. This time PUT THE BAG IN DIRECT SUNLIGHT and then take a WHIFF! Supposedly this "sunlight" request was communicated to Paris. Man, this drama just never ends. I already know I will get my skunk back... same as she left 4 months ago....



*IsraeliFlava* , I can not express my intense displeasure in hearing of your treatment by Hermes. Please do not give up and find another person to contact about this issue. I urge you to not let this go by, I hope that this will be addressed and fixed, I doubt at this point Hermes can recover from the poor customer service they have given you, but I hope they can at least fix this situation.


----------



## swezfamily

Israeli_Flava said:


> Hermes claims it is only TOGO that has an issue.
> What? Am I a freakin nut job???? Hermes thinks the smell of Skunk, Sulfur or rotten eggs is normal when my birkin sits on the front seat of my SUV??? Geez...I'm living a luxury induced nightmare.
> 
> I was told there is no issue with Epsom and my bag "...is fine...no odor detected...and it will be cleaned..." Yeaaaaa NO. I requested that they TEST it again. This time PUT THE BAG IN DIRECT SUNLIGHT and then take a WHIFF! Supposedly this "sunlight" request was communicated to Paris. Man, this drama just never ends. I already know I will get my skunk back... same as she left 4 months ago....




I'm so disappointed for you. This is just unacceptable. Didn't one of the SA's come out to your SUV and confirm the smell before it was shipped off to Paris?


----------



## 27leborse

duna said:


> I think that it's important to have as much info as possible on this issue, so personally I am glad that people who have bought bags recently, chime in giving new info about other leathers aswell. I don't think anyone is saying that ALL Togo bags smell, nor that " your baag smells, and miiine doesn't" like kids at grade school. As I said, the more info the better.



Thanks so much, Duna! Providing more current information was certainly the intention of my recent post about the "odor factor" of my recently purchased Togo Kelly. Profuse apologies if I inadvertently offended anyone.


----------



## Mindi B

27leborse said:


> Thanks so much, Duna! Providing more current information was certainly the intention of my recent post about the "odor factor" of my recently purchased Togo Kelly. Profuse apologies if I inadvertently offended anyone.



No offense taken; I am genuinely glad to hear that bags are coming through without any problem. I merely failed to see the benefit of this information, but if others do find it useful, great!


----------



## Nico_79

Israeli_Flava said:


> Hermes claims it is only TOGO that has an issue.
> What? Am I a freakin nut job???? Hermes thinks the smell of Skunk, Sulfur or rotten eggs is normal when my birkin sits on the front seat of my SUV??? Geez...I'm living a luxury induced nightmare.
> 
> I was told there is no issue with Epsom and my bag "...is fine...no odor detected...and it will be cleaned..." Yeaaaaa NO. I requested that they TEST it again. This time PUT THE BAG IN DIRECT SUNLIGHT and then take a WHIFF! Supposedly this "sunlight" request was communicated to Paris. Man, this drama just never ends. I already know I will get my skunk back... same as she left 4 months ago....



WHAAAT?? *IF*, this just can't be!! Paris knows there are issues, I don't understand why they can't figure out how to test the bags properly. I mean seriously, if we've determined it's due to sunlight/UV exposure why can't the people at H do this? I am so furious for you!  I really hope they will give you a replacement bag, there is no way to repair this smell, even my store has confirmed this.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

swezfamily said:


> I'm so disappointed for you. This is just unacceptable. Didn't one of the SA's come out to your SUV and confirm the smell before it was shipped off to Paris?



The Operations Manager who is handling this issue came out and smelled it...YES. I have no idea what these people are thinking.... maybe I was running through the woods with my Birkin and a skunk jumped out and sprayed the right front panel of my bag (but it only smells when the sun shines) and now I'm blaming it on Hermes??? Yea, that sounds plausible. *This must be my fault.*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Nico_79 said:


> WHAAAT?? *IF*, this just can't be!! Paris knows there are issues, I don't understand why they can't figure out how to test the bags properly. I mean seriously, if we've determined it's due to sunlight/UV exposure why can't the people at H do this? I am so furious for you!  I really hope they will give you a replacement bag, there is no way to repair this smell, even my store has confirmed this.



I have no idea what H is thinking or doing. Seems they admit the issue is with Togo but refuse to admit it may be a problem with their other leathers... I must be making this all up bc it's sooooo much fun to feel like I have ruined my relationship with my store, pay 10K for a bag that smells like a skunk, send it to Paris so that I can go without my favorite birkin for months upon months while I wait to hear what "they" determine. Yup! Sooooo much fun.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Julide said:


> *IsraeliFlava* , I can not express my intense displeasure in hearing of your treatment by Hermes. Please do not give up and find another person to contact about this issue. I urge you to not let this go by, I hope that this will be addressed and fixed, I doubt at this point Hermes can recover from the poor customer service they have given you, but I hope they can at least fix this situation.



Thanks Julide! The bag is in Paris.... . I'll wait to see if they find anything after this second request for the bag to be put in direct sunlight. I have no idea if they are actually listening to the Operations Manager. Then what? Who should I call next? I have no idea what to do....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

luckylove said:


> IF,  I feel for you! We all know how much you love your gorgeous jewel! Please do not lose hope! This was just the word of ONE assistant SM who may not have all the information on the extent of the problem. I am sending lots of good vibes your way so that you get a full replacement for your gorgeous soufre B!



Thank you LL!


----------



## etoile de mer

Israeli_Flava said:


> Hermes claims it is only TOGO that has an issue.
> What? Am I a freakin nut job???? Hermes thinks the smell of Skunk, Sulfur or rotten eggs is normal when my birkin sits on the front seat of my SUV??? Geez...I'm living a luxury induced nightmare.
> 
> I was told there is no issue with Epsom and my bag "...is fine...no odor detected...and it will be cleaned..." Yeaaaaa NO. I requested that they TEST it again. This time PUT THE BAG IN DIRECT SUNLIGHT and then take a WHIFF! Supposedly this "sunlight" request was communicated to Paris. Man, this drama just never ends. I already know I will get my skunk back... same as she left 4 months ago....



Disappointing on so many levels, *IF*!  Can the SM of your store be in direct contact with Paris, on your behalf? As I remember, your local SA confirmed the odor! So very sorry, and sending best wishes!

Edited to add: Ah, now see above you have the help of the OM, and she confirmed the odor. So glad you have her help, and hopefully Paris can be convinced of the issue!


----------



## Julide

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thanks Julide! The bag is in Paris.... . I'll wait to see if they find anything after this second request for the bag to be put in direct sunlight. I have no idea if they are actually listening to the Operations Manager. Then what? Who should I call next? I have no idea what to do....



I have not dealt with an issue like this before, but since the operations manager has been helpful, hopefully he/she can guide you on who to contact next. I just hope you can get a responsive person!!Also there are many tPFers who I know could give you more information. Hopefully they can chime in!


----------



## swezfamily

Israeli_Flava said:


> The Operations Manager who is handling this issue came out and smelled it...YES. I have no idea what these people are thinking.... maybe I was running through the woods with my Birkin and a skunk jumped out and sprayed the right front panel of my bag (but it only smells when the sun shines) and now I'm blaming it on Hermes??? Yea, that sounds plausible. *This must be my fault.*



It just doesn't make any sense.  If the operations manager could smell the stink, then the bag stinks.  You can't both be crazy.  I would hope that the OM would fight for you to be able to return the bag and get a replacement.  Even if Paris says there's no problem with it, she knows there is.

I know that the Charlotte store where you bought the bag is a far drive for you, but they have been so great in their effort to resolve the issue for me, maybe it would be worth it for you to give them a call and find out if they would be willing to do anything for you.  The drive would surely be worth it, if they would let you return/exchange the bag.


----------



## livethelake

Israeli_Flava said:


> Hermes claims it is only TOGO that has an issue.
> What? Am I a freakin nut job???? Hermes thinks the smell of Skunk, Sulfur or rotten eggs is normal when my birkin sits on the front seat of my SUV??? Geez...I'm living a luxury induced nightmare.
> 
> I was told there is no issue with Epsom and my bag "...is fine...no odor detected...and it will be cleaned..." Yeaaaaa NO. I requested that they TEST it again. This time PUT THE BAG IN DIRECT SUNLIGHT and then take a WHIFF! Supposedly this "sunlight" request was communicated to Paris. Man, this drama just never ends. I already know I will get my skunk back... same as she left 4 months ago....




IF - I have no words.  So incredibly sad for you.  I have to believe that this issue will be resolved.  Does Hermes have an official Facebook page?  Might be time to take your issue to Social Media.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

swezfamily said:


> It just doesn't make any sense.  If the operations manager could smell the stink, then the bag stinks.  You can't both be crazy.  I would hope that the OM would fight for you to be able to return the bag and get a replacement.  Even if Paris says there's no problem with it, she knows there is.
> 
> I know that the Charlotte store where you bought the bag is a far drive for you, but they have been so great in their effort to resolve the issue for me, maybe it would be worth it for you to give them a call and find out if they would be willing to do anything for you.  The drive would surely be worth it, if they would let you return/exchange the bag.



Thanks dear. Honestly, I do believe that the OM at my boutique is doing what she can. Really, I do. I don't think any SM is going to replace my bag if Paris says there's nothing wrong with it. That's the reason none of us are getting an instant replacement. Paris has the say in this. Yes, the OM smelled the bag but if Paris claims they can't recreate the smell in Paris (as she claimed when he called me)... I guess that's that for me at that level... next is corporate... definitely not another boutique.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

livethelake said:


> IF - I have no words.  So incredibly sad for you.  I have to believe that this issue will be resolved.  Does Hermes have an official Facebook page?  Might be time to take your issue to Social Media.



Yes, Hermes has a Facebook page (although I would have to post on a random topic bc you cannot leave a message..) but I do know Hermes is reading tPF (this thread).

For now, I will wait and see what the next phone call from the OM brings and deal with it then. I'm just so sad.... or mad... or confused... or or or.....


----------



## eagle1002us

swezfamily said:


> It just doesn't make any sense.  If the operations manager could smell the stink, then the bag stinks.  You can't both be crazy.  I would hope that the OM would fight for you to be able to return the bag and get a replacement.  Even if Paris says there's no problem with it, she knows there is.
> 
> I know that the Charlotte store where you bought the bag is a far drive for you, but they have been so great in their effort to resolve the issue for me, maybe it would be worth it for you to give them a call and find out if they would be willing to do anything for you.  The drive would surely be worth it, if they would let you return/exchange the bag.





I think* swezfamily* is right,* Israeli Flava*.   Get a cheap discount flight to Charlotte, make an appointment with the Charlotte manager, and GO!   I suspect the local h really thinks the problem is for Charlotte to solve, regardless of how great a customer you have been locally.  You didn't buy the B locally and I can just see them saying among themselves that you should take it to Charlotte.  Local folks just don't want to deal with the problem.  You could buy a million exotic cuffs and GM's locally and it wouldn't make a difference in customer service:  the local H is blowing it off b/c you didn't get the problem bag from them.   I wouldn't deal with the local store any further about this bag.  Move on.   Charlotte is not that far away.  Heck, take a bus or a train there if the long drive is just too much.


----------



## eagle1002us

I thought that Paris of all places would be a place that has people who are a "nose" for perfume developers.   Someone should shove stinky under one of these "noses" and if the nose passes out, you got your answer!


----------



## purselover888

*Dear Hermes:  

Please replace the bag for IF.  She is a devoted Hermes collector and has enabled tens of millions of dollars of shawl and bracelet purchases! *


----------



## duna

Israeli_Flava said:


> Yes, Hermes has a Facebook page (although I would have to post on a random topic bc you cannot leave a message..) *but I do know Hermes is reading tPF (this thread).*
> 
> For now, I will wait and see what the next phone call from the OM brings and deal with it then. I'm just so sad.... or mad... or confused... or or or.....



I think so too.....I think it's terrible that they won't admit that other leathers besides Togo can have this problem too! Surely it's in their interest to stand by customers who experience this issue, instead of denying that there's a problem! *IF* I'm sure things will work out positively for you eventually, but I feel your frustration and anger, totally!


----------



## cr1stalangel

danielle75 said:


> I purchased togo birkin 40 in blue ocean in January 2014 and noticed 'skunk' smell immediately and intensified after sitting in sun I mentioned this to the manager of my store.  She looked at me like I was making it up. IMO mine is not bad enough to warrant returning, but definitely relieved to see I am not alone (or delusional!)



Danielle, I would strongly recommend you to bring in your bag and get them to smell it themselves. We all spend a lot of money for a Birkin, there's no reason why you should put up with any flaws. I don't know where you are located, but when the weather gets hotter, the smell is going to get worse. Don't wait too long for this. 
Please do keep us updated in here, it'll be helpful for everyone to know how Hermes handle this problem in different parts of the world. Good luck dear.


----------



## Mindi B

cr1stalangel said:


> Danielle, I would strongly recommend you to bring in your bag and get them to smell it themselves. We all spend a lot of money for a Birkin, there's no reason why you should put up with any flaws. I don't know where you are located, but when the weather gets hotter, the smell is going to get worse. Don't wait too long for this.
> Please do keep us updated in here, it'll be helpful for everyone to know how Hermes handle this problem in different parts of the world. Good luck dear.



ITA.  If you are in the US, I know the higher-ups in leather are aware of the issue, and if your manager really doesn't know what's going on, she darn well should.  It still boggles my mind that no general alert has gone out company-wide to warn boutiques of the problem.  Nobody should still have to "convince" their store of the issue.


----------



## VesperSparrow

purselover888 said:


> *Dear Hermes:
> 
> Please replace the bag for IF.  She is a devoted Hermes collector and has enabled tens of millions of dollars of shawl and bracelet purchases! *



+1 Hermes,  Please make this situation right as soon as possible.


----------



## Mindi B

purselover888 said:


> *Dear Hermes:
> 
> Please replace the bag for IF.  She is a devoted Hermes collector and has enabled tens of millions of dollars of shawl and bracelet purchases! *



+2.  Hermes, this is ridiculous.  IF said it best: what POSSIBLE reason would anyone have to falsify this problem in the first place?  Just replace the bag.  You can do the right thing, Hermes, I know you can.


----------



## jmen

A defect occurred with a limited edition of another luxury house.  The purse was shipped to me from NYC.  There were less than 100 pieces made in its size. I took the purse back to the local boutique and it was sent off for repair.  Came back nothing was repaired.  It took 9 months and a lot of phone conferences with SM and upper management before it was deemed defective and would be  was sent to Paris for repair.  Realizing we're not dealing with a repair but a replacement and we're not dealing with the same luxury house,. I'm betting no one wants to lose a valued client.  

Hermes peeps, if you read this, the reputation of your house is key -- always -- first and foremost.  Write off defects as a loss.  Track down the source of the problem and fix it.  Do the right thing for your customers and it is a win/win across the board.


----------



## crochetbella

If Hermès is reading this I'd like to tell them there is no way I'll be buying another new bag from them until they fix this issue and replace the bags of anyone who is dealing with this issue. 

It is way too much hard earned money to be spending on a bag or other item that might have a defect. And knowing they that are treating their customers like this is a real turn off. And I've been a customer of theirs for YEARS. It's really disheartening.


----------



## Julide

crochetbella said:


> If Hermès is reading this I'd like to tell them there is no way I'll be buying another new bag from them until they fix this issue and replace the bags of anyone who is dealing with this issue.
> 
> It is way too much hard earned money to be spending on a bag or other item that might have a defect. And knowing they that are treating their customers like this is a real turn off. And I've been a customer of theirs for YEARS. It's really disheartening.



I second this sentiment.


----------



## eagle1002us

crochetbella said:


> If Hermès is reading this I'd like to tell them there is no way I'll be buying another new bag from them until they fix this issue and replace the bags of anyone who is dealing with this issue.
> 
> It is way too much hard earned money to be spending on a bag or other item that might have a defect. And knowing they that are treating their customers like this is a real turn off. And I've been a customer of theirs for YEARS. It's really disheartening.





D'accord, moi aussi.  YA Got That Hermes!


----------



## eagle1002us

jmen said:


> A defect occurred with a limited edition of another luxury house.  The purse was shipped to me from NYC.  There were less than 100 pieces made in its size. I took the purse back to the local boutique and it was sent off for repair.  Came back nothing was repaired.  It took 9 months and a lot of phone conferences with SM and upper management before it was deemed defective and would be  was sent to Paris for repair.  Realizing we're not dealing with a repair but a replacement and we're not dealing with the same luxury house,. I'm betting no one wants to lose a valued client.
> 
> Hermes peeps, if you read this, the reputation of your house is key -- always -- first and foremost.  Write off defects as a loss.  Track down the source of the problem and fix it.  Do the right thing for your customers and it is a win/win across the board.







*jmen*, I find your experience informative, thanks for posting.   Product recalls are always done under duress.  Look at the example of General Motors.  A defective handbag can't kill ya, that's about the best that can be said for Hermes.   


Any dime or franc that goes to product recalls is that much less that H will have to fend off any more of those potential take-over attempts by LVMH or to grow new markets in the BRIC countries or anywhere else.   Posters have said that H should care about their reputation but it is just possible their attitude is:  win some, lose some.   


I don't think I personally would sit on my hands waiting for them to read tpf posts and magnanimously (so to speak) resolve the issue.   It could be that there's a lot of stinky product out there--only they know how many complaints they've had.   And if it is a lot, I think it's not necessarily realistic to think that they will step up to the plate and admit there was--shall we say politely?--a glitch in the system, in quality control.  


I know from experience that getting H to take back a defective product means that one has to practically throw a fit--it's a really stressful situation.   I do not say this casually, but I do think it's necessary to do a cost-benefit assessment of how much more energy and stress a person can put into pursuing a satisfactory solution.  I'm not saying a person shouldn't pursue a satisfactory resolution for a $10K or more bag, don't get me wrong.  But I imagine in most lives there will be an experience of getting a lemon, most likely a car, but it could be any other appliance, or installation or repair.   That's where the cost-benefit assessment of getting a resolution comes in.   What more is it going to cost to pursue a solution?


----------



## jmen

eagle1002us said:


> *jmen*, I find your experience informative, thanks for posting.   Product recalls are always done under duress.  Look at the example of General Motors.  A defective handbag can't kill ya, that's about the best that can be said for Hermes.
> 
> 
> Any dime or franc that goes to product recalls is that much less that H will have to fend off any more of those potential take-over attempts by LVMH or to grow new markets in the BRIC countries or anywhere else.   Posters have said that H should care about their reputation but it is just possible their attitude is:  win some, lose some.
> 
> 
> I don't think I personally would sit on my hands waiting for them to read tpf posts and magnanimously (so to speak) resolve the issue.   It could be that there's a lot of stinky product out there--only they know how many complaints they've had.   And if it is a lot, I think it's not necessarily realistic to think that they will step up to the plate and admit there was--shall we say politely?--a glitch in the system, in quality control.
> 
> 
> I know from experience that getting H to take back a defective product means that one has to practically throw a fit--it's a really stressful situation.   I do not say this casually, but I do think it's necessary to do a cost-benefit assessment of how much more energy and stress a person can put into pursuing a satisfactory solution.  I'm not saying a person shouldn't pursue a satisfactory resolution for a $10K or more bag, don't get me wrong.  But I imagine in most lives there will be an experience of getting a lemon, most likely a car, but it could be any other appliance, or installation or repair.   That's where the cost-benefit assessment of getting a resolution comes in.   What more is it going to cost to pursue a solution?




In my own case, if the SM at the boutique that I had known for quite some time had not gone to bat, been persistent, my purse would never have been fixed.  At one point, it was thought that it would just be burned and never fixed -- although I was given my full purchase price plus shipping and a few other things by the SM for all the angst.  I had contacted corporate in NYC and they bumped it back to the SM at the local boutique.  Finally after months and months Paris agreed to take the purse and fix it.   There was much stress on the SM to put things right and much stress on my part.  The whole ordeal took way too long in what seemed a simple fix -- make a new strap for God's sake.   A rocket scientist is not needed to solve the problem.


Hermes can afford to write off the loss but that has to come from corporate and until corporate decides what they are going to do or not do, there will be no forward movement nor can there be.  Am unsure whether I can equate GM with Hermes at this juncture and I'm not sure why; however in both instances the question that begs an answer is -- is there not a thinking, logical person at the helm of these companies.  What is needed is not a bean counter but someone who gives a dang about the company's reputation, their customer(s), to make it all good and to find the solution to the "stinking" togo issue to put the matter behind them.  GM, while I love my Volt truly, wth moron made the decision to ignore a problem?  Did you not remember the lies of the cigarette companies and all the other recalls of car companies, the bad publicity, falling stock?  Oh that's right, you went bankrupt once.  Hermes, get your act together for the love of Hermes stock and your loyal customers -- what'll be left of them!


Mods, I promise to sign off on this thread now.  I've beat the orange horse and ripped off all 4 of its shoes.


----------



## eagle1002us

jmen said:


> In my own case, if the SM at the boutique that I had known for quite some time had not gone to bat, been persistent, my purse would never have been fixed.  At one point, it was thought that it would just be burned and never fixed -- although I was given my full purchase price plus shipping and a few other things by the SM for all the angst.  I had contacted corporate in NYC and they bumped it back to the SM at the local boutique.  Finally after months and months Paris agreed to take the purse and fix it.   There was much stress on the SM to put things right and much stress on my part.  The whole ordeal took way too long in what seemed a simple fix -- make a new strap for God's sake.   A rocket scientist is not needed to solve the problem.
> 
> 
> Hermes can afford to write off the loss but that has to come from corporate and until corporate decides what they are going to do or not do, there will be no forward movement nor can there be.  Am unsure whether I can equate GM with Hermes at this juncture and I'm not sure why; however in both instances the question that begs an answer is -- is there not a thinking, logical person at the helm of these companies.  What is needed is not a bean counter but someone who gives a dang about the company's reputation, their customer(s), to make it all good and to find the solution to the "stinking" togo issue to put the matter behind them.  GM, while I love my Volt truly, wth moron made the decision to ignore a problem?  Did you not remember the lies of the cigarette companies and all the other recalls of car companies, the bad publicity, falling stock?  Oh that's right, you went bankrupt once.  Hermes, get your act together for the love of Hermes stock and your loyal customers -- what'll be left of them!
> 
> 
> Mods, I promise to sign off on this thread now.  I've beat the orange horse and ripped off all 4 of its shoes.




Well said,* Jmen*!


----------



## Jadeite

jmen said:


> In my own case, if the SM at the boutique that I had known for quite some time had not gone to bat, been persistent, my purse would never have been fixed.  At one point, it was thought that it would just be burned and never fixed -- although I was given my full purchase price plus shipping and a few other things by the SM for all the angst.  I had contacted corporate in NYC and they bumped it back to the SM at the local boutique.  Finally after months and months Paris agreed to take the purse and fix it.   There was much stress on the SM to put things right and much stress on my part.  The whole ordeal took way too long in what seemed a simple fix -- make a new strap for God's sake.   A rocket scientist is not needed to solve the problem.
> 
> 
> Hermes can afford to write off the loss but that has to come from corporate and until corporate decides what they are going to do or not do, there will be no forward movement nor can there be.  Am unsure whether I can equate GM with Hermes at this juncture and I'm not sure why; however in both instances the question that begs an answer is -- is there not a thinking, logical person at the helm of these companies.  What is needed is not a bean counter but someone who gives a dang about the company's reputation, their customer(s), to make it all good and to find the solution to the "stinking" togo issue to put the matter behind them.  GM, while I love my Volt truly, wth moron made the decision to ignore a problem?  Did you not remember the lies of the cigarette companies and all the other recalls of car companies, the bad publicity, falling stock?  Oh that's right, you went bankrupt once.  Hermes, get your act together for the love of Hermes stock and your loyal customers -- what'll be left of them!
> 
> 
> Mods, I promise to sign off on this thread now.  I've beat the orange horse and ripped off all 4 of its shoes.




Truly the best post I've seen here in awhile.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

With the weather warming up, it seems the skunks are coming out. I want to thank the ladies who have sent me PMs regarding their bags and am reassured to know the problem DOES exist in EPSOM. I realize not everyone wants to "go public" with their situations but sharing privately recharges me so that I can deal with my unfortunate situation... that _still _has no resolution....


----------



## Mindi B

I hope everyone who has a skunky bag makes it known to Hermes, regardless of what the bag's owner wants done (whether she wants to relinquish the bag for who knows how long, or not).  Hermes needs to get a real feeling for the scope of the problem.  An evil part of me wants the boutiques inundated with exasperated clients.


----------



## sabgianna

I just discovered this thread. Last weekend I took out my SO Birkin for the first time in direct sunlight. And yes bam there was the smell. As we were walking through the park I thought it came from some bushes. Really sad to read here confirmation that it indeed is from the leather. This is my first SO and my HG combo. Not sure what to do now.


My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe


----------



## doloresmia

sabgianna said:


> I just discovered this thread. Last weekend I took out my SO Birkin for the first time in direct sunlight. And yes bam there was the smell. As we were walking through the park I thought it came from some bushes. Really sad to read here confirmation that it indeed is from the leather. This is my first SO and my HG combo. Not sure what to do now.
> 
> 
> My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe



Sabgianna, so sorry to hear about this.... only thing to do is to bring your bag back to the store. I know it is heart wrenching!

The smell won't go away, and as it gets warmer, my guess is it will likely get worse.... as will the numbers of people turning bags into H. 

Based on IF's treatment, I don't have a high level of comfort that H has a handle on this issue.

Really this is the best argument for buying pre-owned/pre-2013 bags.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Mindi B said:


> I hope everyone who has a skunky bag makes it known to Hermes, regardless of what the bag's owner wants done (whether she wants to relinquish the bag for who knows how long, or not).  Hermes needs to get a real feeling for the scope of the problem.  An evil part of me wants the boutiques inundated with exasperated clients.



I asked that exact question was told this is happening in "...a small number of Togo bags". It's funny bc you wouldn't know it by reading THIS thread. Look at all these bags with issues and we're just a tiny fraction of Hermes' clientele. smh


----------



## Israeli_Flava

sabgianna said:


> I just discovered this thread. Last weekend I took out my SO Birkin for the first time in direct sunlight. And yes bam there was the smell. As we were walking through the park I thought it came from some bushes. Really sad to read here confirmation that it indeed is from the leather. This is my first SO and my HG combo. Not sure what to do now.
> 
> 
> My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe



Hus to you my dear. I know this is heart breaking, esp when it's a SO. I have a friend who had to do the same thing...SO went back to Paris. You must take the bag back. No question. The smell gets worse, not better.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

doloresmia said:


> Sabgianna, so sorry to hear about this.... only thing to do is to bring your bag back to the store. I know it is heart wrenching!
> 
> The smell won't go away, and as it gets warmer, my guess is it will likely get worse.... as will the numbers of people turning bags into H.
> 
> Based on IF's treatment, I don't have a high level of comfort that H has a handle on this issue.
> 
> *Really this is the best argument for buying pre-owned/pre-2013 bags*.



Exactly!!!!


----------



## afsweet

So I called the boutique where I purchased my bag from, and they seemed very accommodating, even willing to reimburse me for shipping my bag back to the store (I hate that not all H stores are open on Sundays, the only day my DH and I can travel 2 hours to go to H) or arranging a fedex pickup if there are days/times when someone will be home. 


They said they'd prefer for me not to bring my bag to a different store simply because they wouldn't want to inconvenience another store about this. My SA wasn't aware of anyone's issue being resolved yet though (being issued a replacement bag or what not)...


I'm hoping once my bag gets sent to Paris, that I'll be able to get this resolved relatively quickly. If they dare to send it back to me, I'll bring to KOP, where they seemed extremely helpful and confident that my issue would be resolved.


----------



## BirkinLover77

I do not own any Birkin or Kelly. But for u ladies that have Birkin that smells like " shrunk" can you return the bag to  boutique for them to replace since getting a SPA treatment would not be fair providing that u just bought the bag less than a year. Just asking you ladies in purseforum.


----------



## chris is a guy

I don't have anything helpful to add, but I just wanted to say this is such a nightmare! Hermes is a little shifty when it comes to employees being empowered to make things right ("I'll have to check with Paris on that."), so here's wishing folks affected persevere.

I went to Morocco once and bought leather goods (boxes, little zippered pockets, pencil cases) as gifts for friends. When getting back to the states we ended up throwing it all out. Turns out each piece smelled terribly - basically bathroomy smells. We connected the dots and realized the leather was cured (or something) in urine, and the smell never came out.

I can't even begin to imagine my horror had this happened to H goods.

To speedy fixes everyone!


----------



## afsweet

BirkinLover77 said:


> I do not own any Birkin or Kelly. But for u ladies that have Birkin that smells like " shrunk" can you return the bag to  boutique for them to replace since getting a SPA treatment would not be fair providing that u just bought the bag less than a year. Just asking you ladies in purseforum.





The bags aren't being sent back for spa treatment, but they're being sent so Paris can determine if they're defective, and if so, how this will be resolved (new bag or credit/refund). The assistant manager I originally spoke to said these bags would probably be destroyed (not treated and recycled into something else). Oddly enough, I don't feel bad for myself- I feel bad for the craftsmen who put all this time and energy into making the bags, and then they'll be destroyed...


----------



## crochetbella

Except that the problem started in at least 2013 and is still ongoing in 2014 bags. They know there is a problem and they need to fix it. Period. Replace the faulty bags, destroy the faulty leather and start over. 

I'd really like to know the rationale behind continuing to make bags out of this leather? Are they just hoping people won't complain? How much would it cost them to just scrap it and start over? Are they cost averaging their loyal customers? If so, that stinks. (No pun intended.)


----------



## BirkinLover77

I agree that these bags should be replace and destroy the SKUNK ones and for the cost factor I can"t imagine the horror that I feel for u ladies that dealing with this HUGH problem. I would be sooooooo upset and I hope this problem will be fix very ASAP.


----------



## Mindi B

I could surely be wrong, but I would guess that they aren't still making bags out of the "bad" leather.  We don't really know how Hermes utilizes materials--the where and when of allocation--and to me it seems within the realm of possibility that all the products involved were made--or at least, the leather was distributed and cut, etc.--within one period, prior to the issue's discovery.  Just from a practical perspective (customer service concerns aside), it would be contrary to the bottom line to continue to put resources including other raw materials, labor, etc. into making items likely to be returned, so I would imagine H does want to cut their losses and eradicate this batch of leather asap.  Also, it is possible that some items just don't stink yet!  As we're learning, sometimes it takes a while, and some warmth, for the smell to manifest itself.
Or maybe I'm just naive!


----------



## swezfamily

sabgianna said:


> I just discovered this thread. Last weekend I took out my SO Birkin for the first time in direct sunlight. And yes bam there was the smell. As we were walking through the park I thought it came from some bushes. Really sad to read here confirmation that it indeed is from the leather. This is my first SO and my HG combo. Not sure what to do now.
> 
> 
> My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe




I am so sorry that your HG SO is suffering from this stinky leather problem. It is extremely saddening, especially after waiting for an SO to come in.

I would encourage you to take it back to the boutique where you bought it. It's just too expensive of a purchase to keep it and live with it, and it was your HG.  What a shame if it just sits unused because it stinks too bad to use it. Plus, I think that Hermes needs to know how many have been affected by this problem. 

Mine was an SO as well and I was offered another SO, so my replacement will be exactly the same. My SM also requested a rush be put on the order so that hopefully I won't have to wait as long as I did for the first one - 9
months for the original SO, plus 4 more months after it was sent back to Paris for evaluation.

I think they owe you another SO. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Nico_79

So my SA mentioned they are making a "new batch" of etain...what do you think this means? I guess I will be waiting for some time, but it's confusing to me. Sounds like Hermes pulled the stinky leather, but is probably scrambling to find a new source? How many cow hides did they have to destroy? Poor cows. 

On another note, can you believe this thread is 44 pages long?!?


----------



## Anfang

44 pages. All is said...


----------



## Anfang

From this, I mean that so many of us got a darn skunk! 44 pages of rant, fear, etc enough show how big this problem is. Fix it NOW, H! We're old and loyal customers. This cannot go on any longer!


----------



## Nico_79

Anfang said:


> From this, I mean that so many of us got a darn skunk! 44 pages of rant, fear, etc enough show how big this problem is. Fix it NOW, H! We're old and loyal customers. This cannot go on any longer!


Amen sister! :worthy:


----------



## Anfang

Nico_79 said:


> Amen sister! :worthy:


Going to have a serious talk about this with my SAs at FSH. I don't have any stink bomb, but looking at this 44 pages, this just cannot go on. All and every owner of a Pepe has to get a proper answer about what happened. This. Cannot. Go. On!


----------



## citrus

I am not affected but my heart goes out to those that are, okay it's "just a bag" but we all know how long we wait and the effort put in.

There are two scenarios at Hermes, either their manufacturing, tracking, quality control is so bad they have no idea how much "stinky" leather is out there OR they know absolute and are not prepared to make any sort of admittance due to the huge cost.

Get off your high horse Hermes and look after your loyal customers. A starting point would be admitting their is a problem with Togo and Epsom.


----------



## Mindi B

Some good news--Got a call from my wonderful SA informing me that my bag has been declared defective by the Powers That Be in Paris and will be replaced.  Of course they don't know quite how long it will take to obtain a replacement, but that's actually okay with me, as the important point is that Paris has acknowledged that there is a problem and is going to make it right.  So all owners of stinky bags, take heart!  Things are moving in the right direction!


----------



## Anfang

Mindi B said:


> Some good news--Got a call from my wonderful SA informing me that my bag has been declared defective by the Powers That Be in Paris and will be replaced.  Of course they don't know quite how long it will take to obtain a replacement, but that's actually okay with me, as the important point is that Paris has acknowledged that there is a problem and is going to make it right.  So all owners of stinky bags, take heart!  Things are moving in the right direction!


Finally !!!


----------



## Mindi B

YES!  I agree, Anfang.  I am very happy about it, most of all because I believe it means resolution will be on its way for_ all_ the women who have faced this distressing issue.  The big hurdle was getting some acknowledgement that an issue _exists_!  If that has been achieved, we are in a much better place.


----------



## designerdiva40

Has anyone in the UK had this problem ? I'm dreading the weather getting hotter here just incase my Togo Birkin turns out to be a Skunk


----------



## Nico_79

Mindi B said:


> Some good news--Got a call from my wonderful SA informing me that my bag has been declared defective by the Powers That Be in Paris and will be replaced.  Of course they don't know quite how long it will take to obtain a replacement, but that's actually okay with me, as the important point is that Paris has acknowledged that there is a problem and is going to make it right.  So all owners of stinky bags, take heart!  Things are moving in the right direction!


I'm so happy for you Mindi! Hopefully they communicate this bit of info to all the SMs/SAs too so customers aren't made to feel like they are crazy or imagining things.


----------



## restricter

Well...

Here it was, I thought this was my embarrassing problem.  My orange Togo K from 2010 has this smell.  Developed it last year, in fact.  I've tried homemade sachets of baking soda to no avail.

The smell is less skunk and more sulphur in my case but no less putrid. I thought it might be the dye but I've been too embarrassed to raise the question at my boutique.

I guess it's time to speak up.


----------



## Nico_79

restricter said:


> Well...
> 
> Here it was, I thought this was my embarrassing problem.  My orange Togo K from 2010 has this smell.  Developed it last year, in fact.  I've tried homemade sachets of baking soda to no avail.
> 
> The smell is less skunk and more sulphur in my case but no less putrid. I thought it might be the dye but I've been too embarrassed to raise the question at my boutique.
> 
> I guess it's time to speak up.



Mixed emotions here, sad that your bag is a stinker, but so happy you found the thread and no longer feel it was just YOUR bag.  I hope your boutique will be accommodating and send it off to Paris asap.


----------



## restricter

Nico_79 said:


> Mixed emotions here, sad that your bag is a stinker, but so happy you found the thread and no longer feel it was just YOUR bag.  I hope your boutique will be accommodating and send it off to Paris asap.




It does raise a question -- how long has this problem existed?


----------



## Anfang

Mindi B said:


> YES!  I agree, Anfang.  I am very happy about it, most of all because I believe it means resolution will be on its way for_ all_ the women who have faced this distressing issue.  The big hurdle was getting some acknowledgement that an issue _exists_!  If that has been achieved, we are in a much better place.


I totally agree, my dear *Mindi*. Getting acknowledgment is a great thing. But FIXING this! I particularly think of *IF,* the way she was treated, *Nico,* 2 bags sent back to Paris (!!) *sabgianna*, poor little darling, her SO, and all of you! This is not a matter of better place. This is a matter of fixing this RIGHT. NOW!


----------



## Mindi B

You are quite right, Anfang.


----------



## Anfang

Mindi B said:


> You are quite right, Anfang.


Make sure I'll talk about this! H is so used to my ranting, though...


----------



## Mindi B

I'm glad you will talk about it to Hermes, Anfang!  And as a long-time customer of the "mothership," perhaps you will be able to learn more about the inside story than the rest of us have been able to ascertain.  I would love to know more about how and when the problem was identified at the higher corporate levels and what sorts of conversations occurred about how to address it. . . .


----------



## Anfang

Mindi B said:


> I'm glad you will talk about it to Hermes, Anfang!  And as a long-time customer of the "mothership," perhaps you will be able to learn more about the inside story than the rest of us have been able to ascertain.  I would love to know more about how and when the problem was identified at the higher corporate levels and what sorts of conversations occurred about how to address it. . . .


I'll have a talk with Mr. Pascal, the workshop chief. I had some rant previously about muy dog leashes, I used to have these Astuce leashes I loved and H discontinued them. Tell me about a rant!


----------



## swezfamily

Nico_79 said:


> So my SA mentioned they are making a "new batch" of etain...what do you think this means? I guess I will be waiting for some time, but it's confusing to me. Sounds like Hermes pulled the stinky leather, but is probably scrambling to find a new source? How many cow hides did they have to destroy? Poor cows.
> 
> On another note, can you believe this thread is 44 pages long?!?




Well this is interesting news since my replacement bag will also be Etain. So now the question is, how long does it take to make a new batch?  And, I wonder how many people or boutiques are in line for Etain bags?  It is sad to think of all of the bags that will be destroyed and all of the cows who's hides ended up being thrown away.


----------



## swezfamily

Mindi B said:


> Some good news--Got a call from my wonderful SA informing me that my bag has been declared defective by the Powers That Be in Paris and will be replaced.  Of course they don't know quite how long it will take to obtain a replacement, but that's actually okay with me, as the important point is that Paris has acknowledged that there is a problem and is going to make it right.  So all owners of stinky bags, take heart!  Things are moving in the right direction!




Excellent news Mindi!!  After hearing stories like IF's, isn't it a relief to hear that Paris did find something wrong with your bag?


----------



## Mindi B

It is, and I really do hope that this means ALL the affected bag owners will have a rapid and satisfactory resolution.


----------



## Nico_79

swezfamily said:


> Well this is interesting news since my replacement bag will also be Etain. So now the question is, how long does it take to make a new batch?  And, I wonder how many people or boutiques are in line for Etain bags?  It is sad to think of all of the bags that will be destroyed and all of the cows who's hides ended up being thrown away.



Yes, I'm really unsure how long a new batch takes. Especially in the world of Hermes, it feels like things move at snail pace!  I guess we can only cross our fingers? I doubt my SA would even know the answer at this point.


----------



## Anfang

Nico_79 said:


> Yes, I'm really unsure how long a new batch takes. Especially in the world of Hermes, it feels like things move at snail pace!  I guess we can only cross our fingers? I doubt my SA would even know the answer at this point.


Well, let's tell this is just unbearable. As i'm in Paris, I'm going to have a serious talk for all of you. This cannot go on. Just this.


----------



## eagle1002us

swezfamily said:


> Well this is interesting news since my replacement bag will also be Etain. So now the question is, how long does it take to make a new batch?  And, I wonder how many people or boutiques are in line for Etain bags?  It is sad to think of all of the bags that will be destroyed and all of the cows who's hides ended up being thrown away.





Depending on recycling, cow hides might become fertilizer for some stinkin' plant.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> Some good news--Got a call from my wonderful SA informing me that my bag has been declared defective by the Powers That Be in Paris and will be replaced.  Of course they don't know quite how long it will take to obtain a replacement, but that's actually okay with me, as the important point is that Paris has acknowledged that there is a problem and is going to make it right.  So all owners of stinky bags, take heart!  Things are moving in the right direction!





I thought I followed this thread religiously, and so was surprised to hear you had a defective bag, *Mindi*, unless age is creeping up on me and I forgot that I read it.


What did you do to make this happen?   Technically, I think they should offer the option of a refund--I know, I know, over everyone's dead body, so to speak--but if one buys a workhorse bag what are they supposed to use while H is sitting around eating macaroons?


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> It is, and I really do hope that this means ALL the affected bag owners will have a rapid and satisfactory resolution.





Maybe H follows JIT--just in time inventory-- the vendor only restocks when sales are imminent   Boy, if they did use JIT, given the mountain of these defective bags, it'd be a great case study for the Harvard Business School students!!


----------



## Encore Hermes

I am very sorry to all going through this. I wonder if H purchased leather from a different supplier ( I believe they use, own Haas) because of demand due to worldwide expansion. I also wonder with borderline smelling bags that are not turned in, how they will be holding up in say 5 years like peeling, stitching rotting? Who knows. 

I found this yelp review of a hermes store by googling 'Hermes skunk smell'. It is from *2010*

Xxxxxxx (name and location deleted) 
5/24/2010

Buyer you need to be aware . We have bought 3 Birkin bags from here and the service was great .*Until one of the bags started to smell .*We paid $8950.00 and had to buy a belt for another  $980.00 so we could get the bag .We sent the bag back and asked them to exchange it for the same thing .*They said it did not smell and returned it to us .My wife took it out again and it stank our car out *.We wanted an exchange but again they said no .They were being very difficult to deal with .*I took the bag to my lawyer who verified the bag smelt like skunk* .They agreed to re smell the bag .We sent it back and guess what .They said it did not smell .They then sent it to NYC who also said it was not smelly and are sending it back to us .I do not see what they think we are getting from all this, as all we want is the same bag with no smell .The service from the Management is as bad as it gets ,most department stores do better .Now we have to take them to court to get our bag replaced .Wow !!!! We own 6 Birkin bags and they all smell great ,so I think we know what it should smell like and Skunk is not it .They are implying that we are making this up,but for what ????? Buyer be very careful as if something is wrong you will not get it replaced .


----------



## citrus

Mindi B said:


> Some good news--Got a call from my wonderful SA informing me that my bag has been declared defective by the Powers That Be in Paris and will be replaced.  Of course they don't know quite how long it will take to obtain a replacement, but that's actually okay with me, as the important point is that Paris has acknowledged that there is a problem and is going to make it right.  So all owners of stinky bags, take heart!  Things are moving in the right direction!



Fantastic!!!


----------



## eagle1002us

Encore Hermes said:


> I am very sorry to all going through this. I wonder if H purchased leather from a different supplier ( I believe they use, own Haas) because of demand due to worldwide expansion. I also wonder with borderline smelling bags that are not turned in, how they will be holding up in say 5 years like peeling, stitching rotting? Who knows.
> 
> I found this yelp review of a hermes store by googling 'Hermes skunk smell'. It is from *2010*
> 
> Xxxxxxx (name and location deleted)
> 5/24/2010
> 
> Buyer you need to be aware . We have bought 3 Birkin bags from here and the service was great .*Until one of the bags started to smell .*We paid $8950.00 and had to buy a belt for another  $980.00 so we could get the bag .We sent the bag back and asked them to exchange it for the same thing .*They said it did not smell and returned it to us .My wife took it out again and it stank our car out *.We wanted an exchange but again they said no .They were being very difficult to deal with .*I took the bag to my lawyer who verified the bag smelt like skunk* .They agreed to re smell the bag .We sent it back and guess what .They said it did not smell .They then sent it to NYC who also said it was not smelly and are sending it back to us .I do not see what they think we are getting from all this, as all we want is the same bag with no smell .The service from the Management is as bad as it gets ,most department stores do better .Now we have to take them to court to get our bag replaced .Wow !!!! We own 6 Birkin bags and they all smell great ,so I think we know what it should smell like and Skunk is not it .They are implying that we are making this up,but for what ????? Buyer be very careful as if something is wrong you will not get it replaced .





Thank you for this insightful and valuable post* Encore hermes*


----------



## Julide

Encore Hermes said:


> I am very sorry to all going through this. I wonder if H purchased leather from a different supplier ( I believe they use, own Haas) because of demand due to worldwide expansion. I also wonder with borderline smelling bags that are not turned in, how they will be holding up in say 5 years like peeling, stitching rotting? Who knows.
> 
> I found this yelp review of a hermes store by googling 'Hermes skunk smell'. It is from *2010*
> 
> Xxxxxxx (name and location deleted)
> 5/24/2010
> 
> Buyer you need to be aware . We have bought 3 Birkin bags from here and the service was great .*Until one of the bags started to smell .*We paid $8950.00 and had to buy a belt for another  $980.00 so we could get the bag .We sent the bag back and asked them to exchange it for the same thing .*They said it did not smell and returned it to us .My wife took it out again and it stank our car out *.We wanted an exchange but again they said no .They were being very difficult to deal with .*I took the bag to my lawyer who verified the bag smelt like skunk* .They agreed to re smell the bag .We sent it back and guess what .They said it did not smell .They then sent it to NYC who also said it was not smelly and are sending it back to us .I do not see what they think we are getting from all this, as all we want is the same bag with no smell .The service from the Management is as bad as it gets ,most department stores do better .Now we have to take them to court to get our bag replaced .Wow !!!! We own 6 Birkin bags and they all smell great ,so I think we know what it should smell like and Skunk is not it .They are implying that we are making this up,but for what ????? Buyer be very careful as if something is wrong you will not get it replaced .



Poor people! A lawyer!! Thank you for posting this. No way I am going near a new bag!! Sheesh!! Now I need to smell my bags again, ASAP!! Hopefully I am not being overly dramatic about this problem...


I am happy to hear that there is some resolution but it has not been 100% yet, I am looking forward to 100% resolution for all those involved.


----------



## sabgianna

So spoke to SA, until now they have had 2 complaints with mine makes it 3. Just got told to bring the bag in, they will try to fix it (which we know will not work) or replace it. I have not seen blue electric on the SO list so don't know what to replace it with. Also thinking if should go for a chevre instead as I am really worried to get another smelly togo one.


My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe


----------



## duna

restricter said:


> Well...
> 
> Here it was, I thought this was my embarrassing problem.  My orange Togo K from 2010 has this smell.  Developed it last year, in fact.  I've tried homemade sachets of baking soda to no avail.
> 
> The smell is less skunk and more sulphur in my case but no less putrid. I thought it might be the dye but I've been too embarrassed to raise the question at my boutique.
> 
> I guess it's time to speak up.





restricter said:


> It does raise a question --* how long has this problem existed?*




Exactly: so far it seamed it was only from 2013 onwards, but if yours is 2010......yikes


----------



## duna

Encore Hermes said:


> I am very sorry to all going through this. I wonder if H purchased leather from a different supplier ( I believe they use, own Haas) because of demand due to worldwide expansion. I also wonder with borderline smelling bags that are not turned in, how they will be holding up in say 5 years like peeling, stitching rotting? Who knows.
> 
> I found this yelp review of a hermes store by googling 'Hermes skunk smell'. It is from *2010*
> 
> Xxxxxxx (name and location deleted)
> 5/24/2010
> 
> Buyer you need to be aware . We have bought 3 Birkin bags from here and the service was great .*Until one of the bags started to smell .*We paid $8950.00 and had to buy a belt for another  $980.00 so we could get the bag .We sent the bag back and asked them to exchange it for the same thing .*They said it did not smell and returned it to us .My wife took it out again and it stank our car out *.We wanted an exchange but again they said no .They were being very difficult to deal with .*I took the bag to my lawyer who verified the bag smelt like skunk* .They agreed to re smell the bag .We sent it back and guess what .They said it did not smell .They then sent it to NYC who also said it was not smelly and are sending it back to us .I do not see what they think we are getting from all this, as all we want is the same bag with no smell .The service from the Management is as bad as it gets ,most department stores do better .Now we have to take them to court to get our bag replaced .Wow !!!! We own 6 Birkin bags and they all smell great ,so I think we know what it should smell like and Skunk is not it .They are implying that we are making this up,but for what ????? Buyer be very careful as if something is wrong you will not get it replaced .



Oops, I posted my above post before reading EH's post......Double Yikes!


----------



## swezfamily

sabgianna said:


> So spoke to SA, until now they have had 2 complaints with mine makes it 3. Just got told to bring the bag in, they will try to fix it (which we know will not work) or replace it. I have not seen blue electric on the SO list so don't know what to replace it with. Also thinking if should go for a chevre instead as I am really worried to get another smelly togo one.
> 
> 
> My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe




I'm so glad that they have offered to replace your bag, but I know how  disappointed you must feel since BE isn't being offered. I guess I got lucky that my combo was still available for SO.  Maybe you will pick another blue that will be even more awesome and your new HG.  hugs


----------



## Israeli_Flava

sabgianna said:


> So spoke to SA, until now they have had 2 complaints with mine makes it 3. Just got told to bring the bag in, they will try to fix it (which we know will not work) or replace it. I have not seen blue electric on the SO list so don't know what to replace it with. *Also thinking if should go for a chevre instead as I am really worried to get another smelly togo one.*
> 
> 
> My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe



Definitely. Togo seems totally cursed these days and Chevre is better IMO (lighter, keeps it's shape better and but only available in SO* size 30*).


----------



## fashionpl

Has anyone compiled a list of where all these stink bags are coming from?   Seems the problem is not specific to one location.   Sorry if there is a list and I missed it.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

fashionpl said:


> Has anyone compiled a list of where all these stink bags are coming from?   Seems the problem is not specific to one location.   Sorry if there is a list and I missed it.



No, no one has compiled a list. The bags are all over the world. Off the top of my head, I know bags have come from the following boutiques in the US and Canada: Charolette, Vienna VA, Madison NYC, Tonronto, Northern and Southern CA, Miami, KoP PA, and Denver


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Today was 90 degrees in DC and I had the sun roof open, windows down and Ms. Goldie on the front seat of my SUV.... and guess what? 

NO SKUNK 

hahahahaha (see, I still have a sense of humor despite Hermes kicking me and Jewel to the curb and thinking I'm a liar liar pants on fire) 

Thank God for Ms. Goldie babe... she is so pretty dressed up in her summer twillies and comes with no funky skunk ... just the lovely smell of Togo....


----------



## eagle1002us

So glad Goldie is with you thru thick and thin, hot and cold, *Israeli Flava*!


Jewel seems to be like a plastic water bottle, that heat releases something or other into the  water, so it's best to keep the bottles cool.   Jewel is like that--just keep her cool.  Seriously, can U keep the A/C on in the SUV b/c as long as heat doesn't provoke Jewel, you should be pretty much ok.  Am I missing something?


----------



## Nico_79

Israeli_Flava said:


> Today was 90 degrees in DC and I had the sun roof open, windows down and Ms. Goldie on the front seat of my SUV.... and guess what?
> 
> NO SKUNK
> 
> hahahahaha (see, I still have a sense of humor despite Hermes kicking me and Jewel to the curb and thinking I'm a liar liar pants on fire)
> 
> Thank God for Ms. Goldie babe... she is so pretty dressed up in her summer twillies and comes with no funky skunk ... just the lovely smell of Togo....



Thanks goodness! I must say dear, you are really staying classy despite all the trouble H has given you.


----------



## london777

designerdiva40 said:


> Has anyone in the UK had this problem ? I'm dreading the weather getting hotter here just incase my Togo Birkin turns out to be a Skunk


i bought kelly in blue lin from Harrods and it's really stinks now!


----------



## Miss Al

london777 said:


> i bought kelly in blue lin from Harrods and it's really stinks now!


 
Oh dear. Sorry to hear that. Go return the kelly to Harrods.


----------



## purplepoodles

Way to go girl! Can't keep a great and positive attitude down.

Been following you trials.  You are showing much more class than Hermes in a very trying situation! 




Israeli_Flava said:


> Today was 90 degrees in DC and I had the sun roof open, windows down and Ms. Goldie on the front seat of my SUV.... and guess what?
> 
> NO SKUNK
> 
> hahahahaha (see, I still have a sense of humor despite Hermes kicking me and Jewel to the curb and thinking I'm a liar liar pants on fire)
> 
> Thank God for Ms. Goldie babe... she is so pretty dressed up in her summer twillies and comes with no funky skunk ... just the lovely smell of Togo....


----------



## mygoodies

Israeli_Flava said:


> Today was 90 degrees in DC and I had the sun roof open, windows down and Ms. Goldie on the front seat of my SUV.... and guess what?
> 
> NO SKUNK
> 
> hahahahaha (see, I still have a sense of humor despite Hermes kicking me and Jewel to the curb and thinking I'm a liar liar pants on fire)
> 
> Thank God for Ms. Goldie babe... she is so pretty dressed up in her summer twillies and comes with no funky skunk ... just the lovely smell of Togo....



THANK GOODNESS!!! So happy to hear that. I've been reading through this thread and def bookmarked it. Just in case my future Togo B will be a skunky!! 

It breaks my heart to hear all these horrible stories!! After all the effort and hard earned money we put in to obtain these bags we do not want crappy, skunk bags! I really hope that you all will get a replacement ASAP and a proper H treatment we all deserve!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

eagle1002us said:


> So glad Goldie is with you thru thick and thin, hot and cold, *Israeli Flava*!
> 
> 
> Jewel seems to be like a plastic water bottle, that heat releases something or other into the  water, so it's best to keep the bottles cool.   Jewel is like that--just keep her cool.  Seriously, can U keep the A/C on in the SUV b/c as long as heat doesn't provoke Jewel, you should be pretty much ok.  Am I missing something?



I don't have Jewel back but if I do get her back as is, YES, you're missing something. The direct sunlight on the bag makes it smell... doesn't matter how hot or cold it is outside or in my car... the heat just INTENSIFIES the smell... but the bag smells if the sunlight hits it for about hmmmm 30 minutes (in the winter) and about 2.2 seconds (in the Summer)... in the time it take to drive to the mall on the front seat of my SUV int he winter... hello skunky.  Obviously in the summer months it s much worse than in the winter but regardless... this is not something I will accommodate or just live with.


----------



## designerdiva40

london777 said:


> i bought kelly in blue lin from Harrods and it's really stinks now!



Oh no that is awful I hope they sort it out for you, have you returned the bag yet ? I was told by a friend that Bond Street know of the problem so it shouldn't be a problem.

Keep us posted, I was hoping our cold weather would keep the leather cold enough for it not to stink


----------



## Mindi B

eagle1002us said:


> So glad Goldie is with you thru thick and thin, hot and cold, *Israeli Flava*!
> 
> 
> Jewel seems to be like a plastic water bottle, that heat releases something or other into the  water, so it's best to keep the bottles cool.   Jewel is like that--just keep her cool.  Seriously, can U keep the A/C on in the SUV b/c as long as heat doesn't provoke Jewel, you should be pretty much ok.  Am I missing something?



To second IF, yes, I'm sorry, but you are missing the entire point.  (1) The bags smell always, just worse when warm, and unless you can arrange to live with your Birkin within a magic bubble of cold air, the bag will quickly become offensive in indoor heating, sunlight, enclosed spaces, etc.  It is physically impossible to live in such a way that the bad leather won't be an issue for yourself and others. (2) Why in the name of all that's holy should someone who just paid $$$$ for the supposed quality and beauty of an Hermes bag have to worry about a stench from badly tanned leather, under any conditions, ever?  That's a rhetorical question, by the way.
HTH to explain why we all just aren't, say, moving to Greenland.


----------



## lulilu

I was in both NY stores recently and asked about smelly bags (a friend has returned one) and the SAs were very evasive, saying they "read something about it" but had never encountered one.  Even the craftspeople said nothing.


----------



## Mindi B

So interesting!  Not really surprising, but interesting.  I imagine that the SAs have been told NOT to discuss the issue, as it's certainly a black eye for Hermes' reputation.  This makes me even more grateful for "my" store, where the SM and my SA have been fairly forthcoming.  Madison has never been known for its transparent practices, in any case!


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> To second IF, yes, I'm sorry, but you are missing the entire point.  (1) The bags smell always, just worse when warm, and unless you can arrange to live with your Birkin within a magic bubble of cold air, the bag will quickly become offensive in indoor heating, sunlight, enclosed spaces, etc.  It is physically impossible to live in such a way that the bad leather won't be an issue for yourself and others. (2) Why in the name of all that's holy should someone who just paid $$$$ for the supposed quality and beauty of an Hermes bag have to worry about a stench from badly tanned leather, under any conditions, ever?  That's a rhetorical question, by the way.
> HTH to explain why we all just aren't, say, moving to Greenland.





I did not know or realize the full dimensions of the problem.  Thank you for your clarification, *Mindi B* and *Israeli Flava*.


----------



## afsweet

Mindi B said:


> To second IF, yes, I'm sorry, but you are missing the entire point.  (1) The bags smell always, just worse when warm, and unless you can arrange to live with your Birkin within a magic bubble of cold air, the bag will quickly become offensive in indoor heating, sunlight, enclosed spaces, etc.  It is physically impossible to live in such a way that the bad leather won't be an issue for yourself and others. (2) Why in the name of all that's holy should someone who just paid $$$$ for the supposed quality and beauty of an Hermes bag have to worry about a stench from badly tanned leather, under any conditions, ever?  That's a rhetorical question, by the way.
> HTH to explain why we all just aren't, say, moving to Greenland.





Right, my Bamboo B smells even when it's not warm or sunny. I kept my B out on a chair (not in direct sunlight or anything) to see if the smell would "fade." I could still smell it when I sniffed the leather, but it didn't smell as bad and nauseating as when it's in an enclosed space in the sun (car). In the car though, it's nauseating enough to want to throw in the trunk for the duration of the ride.


----------



## london777

designerdiva40 said:


> Oh no that is awful I hope they sort it out for you, have you returned the bag yet ? I was told by a friend that Bond Street know of the problem so it shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> Keep us posted, I was hoping our cold weather would keep the leather cold enough for it not to stink


I am not going to return it so far. it's been a year. smells more at 20++. problem is blue lin really summer colour. currently "marinating" my kelly in parfume. )))


----------



## cr1stalangel

london777 said:


> I am not going to return it so far. it's been a year. smells more at 20++. problem is blue lin really summer colour. currently "marinating" my kelly in parfume. )))



What you want to do with your bag of course is your right, but I do suggest you bring it in as soon as possible. And to be honest, I do not recommend trying to remedy the situation by touching the leather at all. It might get worse with the different chemical interaction. We don't know what caused this smell and we don't know how it will react with whatever solution we apply to it. Not worth the risk in my humble opinion. 
Perfume doesn't solve everything.


----------



## doloresmia

Given some of the responses our tPFers are having, it might be useful to start collecting facts so that they can be presented with the stinky bag or when any SA stares at you blankly in denial of the issue

1. The smell appears in sunlight, and worsens with heat. It does not go away and it cannot be spa'ed out. H's story is that there was a bad tanning process, a bad lot of tanned leather, or denial of an issue
2. Thus far togo and epsom leathers have been reported with the issue, with the majority case togo. the entire bag does not necessarily smell, it may be a panel only.
3. With the exception of one or two cases reported to date, the bags were mostly purchased in 2013 and 2014
4. Locations where stink weed/skunk bags have been sold include US, UK and Canada. Specifically Charlotte, NC; Vienna VA; Chicago; Madison NYC, Toronto, San Francisco; Beverly Hills; Miami, KoP PA, and Denver; Harrods in London
5. H response has been variable, but the consistent story seems to be the bag has to be shipped to Paris. For those who have had positive remedy promised, the H commitment is that the bag is being rebuilt/replaced. 

For anyone who has additional facts, can we add to the post? It also may help to get a count of bags affected with what members know. The locations above represent at least 12-15 bags (including those of us who have been told by our SAs that others have experienced the same issue.)


----------



## jssl1688

has anyone experienced skunkiness not just in bags but in the leather accessories? I recently bought a calvi case in rouge garance epsom and i swear it smells like skunk. I started smelling all my other bags to compare and nothing else smelled like the case. at first reading the thread, i really wasn't sure what the skunk smell was like, (i've smelled skunk before) but was wondering if it was really a skunk smell or just something slightly different, after I got the skunk card case and compared, now i know it def smells like skunk. it was sort of hot today and the smell intensified when i bought it out. it's pass the 14 day mark now, but was wondering if i should take it back to the store or just let it go?! i'm bothered by it, but since the piece is little and not a bag, do you think it's worth the trouble if they can't even smell it once in the store with the ac on? btw, this item is from the hawaii store in ala moana. I guess this adds to the list of locations with skunk goods


----------



## pcil

I was looking at leather swatches and even those swatches smell like skunk for togo leather.


----------



## iCoCo

jssl1688 said:


> has anyone experienced skunkiness not just in bags but in the leather accessories? I recently bought a calvi case in rouge garance epsom and i swear it smells like skunk. I started smelling all my other bags to compare and nothing else smelled like the case. at first reading the thread, i really wasn't sure what the skunk smell was like, (i've smelled skunk before) but was wondering if it was really a skunk smell or just something slightly different, after I got the skunk card case and compared, now i know it def smells like skunk. it was sort of hot today and the smell intensified when i bought it out. it's pass the 14 day mark now, but was wondering if i should take it back to the store or just let it go?! i'm bothered by it, but since the piece is little and not a bag, do you think it's worth the trouble if they can't even smell it once in the store with the ac on? btw, this item is from the hawaii store in ala moana. I guess this adds to the list of locations with skunk goods


you can return within 30 days


----------



## Miss Al

jssl1688 said:


> has anyone experienced skunkiness not just in bags but in the leather accessories? I recently bought a calvi case in rouge garance epsom and i swear it smells like skunk. I started smelling all my other bags to compare and nothing else smelled like the case. at first reading the thread, i really wasn't sure what the skunk smell was like, (i've smelled skunk before) but was wondering if it was really a skunk smell or just something slightly different, after I got the skunk card case and compared, now i know it def smells like skunk. it was sort of hot today and the smell intensified when i bought it out. it's pass the 14 day mark now, but was wondering if i should take it back to the store or just let it go?! i'm bothered by it, but since the piece is little and not a bag, do you think it's worth the trouble if they can't even smell it once in the store with the ac on? btw, this item is from the hawaii store in ala moana. I guess this adds to the list of locations with skunk goods


 
Hi, 

Fyi, I have a skunk smelling bamboo ulysee (togo). I detected the smell in the store tho' but still went on to buy it coz it's bamboo... I'm nuts.


----------



## TaLuLaGee

_HI LADIES & GENTS,

To contribute a little more information on this issue :

Yes, the "foul odour" concerns even SMALL LEATHER GOODS. I received a ULYSSE TOGO in VERT ANIS as a xmas 2013 gift (STAMPED Q) and the strange odour reeked the moment I opened the box.

Yes, even in PARIS the issue exists. I was debating whether to exchange the gift or not and I don't know if it was my imagination but I was browsing through the vitrine of Ulysse notebooks and caught a whiff of it.

Therefore, I decided against an exchange as I was pretty sure I will still take home a skunk, just in another colour. _


----------



## aabdramos

Can I just go to any Hermes store and they can replace my birkin if it starts to smell like a skunk? I live in a tropical country and I am worried.


----------



## london777

aabdramos said:


> Can I just go to any Hermes store and they can replace my birkin if it starts to smell like a skunk? I live in a tropical country and I am worried.


i don't think you will have this problem if you did not smell anything getting new bag from the box.


----------



## doloresmia

aabdramos said:


> Can I just go to any Hermes store and they can replace my birkin if it starts to smell like a skunk? I live in a tropical country and I am worried.



Yes, it shouldn't matter where you bought the bag.



london777 said:


> i don't think you will have this problem if you did not smell anything getting new bag from the box.



Actually, and most unfortunately, that is not entirely the case. For my two bags they were fine for a little while. We also have a member here who reported her 2010? Bag started smelling last year. Don't want to add to anyone's h hysteria, sorry in advance. I personally am staying away from buying any new h bags or leather goods until we get better answers.


----------



## doloresmia

Adding to the story

Given some of the responses our tPFers are having, it might be useful to start collecting facts so that they can be presented with the stinky bag or when any SA stares at you blankly in denial of the issue

1. The smell appears in sunlight, and worsens with heat. It does not go away and it cannot be spa'ed out. H's story is that there was a bad tanning process, a bad lot of tanned leather, or denial of an issue
2. Thus far togo and epsom leathers have been reported with the issue, with the majority case togo. the entire bag does not necessarily smell, it may be a panel only.

*And now two slgs *

3. With the exception of one or two cases reported to date, the bags were mostly purchased in 2013 and 2014
4. Locations where stink weed/skunk bags have been sold include US, UK and Canada. Specifically Charlotte, NC; Vienna VA; Chicago; Madison NYC, Toronto, San Francisco; Beverly Hills; Miami, KoP PA, and Denver; Harrods in London,* Ala moana*
5. H response has been variable, but the consistent story seems to be the bag has to be shipped to Paris. For those who have had positive remedy promised, the H commitment is that the bag is being rebuilt/replaced. 

For anyone who has additional facts, can we add to the post? It also may help to get a count of bags affected with what members know. The locations above represent at least *16*bags (including those of us who have been told by our SAs that others have experienced the same issue.)


----------



## cr1stalangel

jssl1688 said:


> has anyone experienced skunkiness not just in bags but in the leather accessories? I recently bought a calvi case in rouge garance epsom and i swear it smells like skunk. I started smelling all my other bags to compare and nothing else smelled like the case. at first reading the thread, i really wasn't sure what the skunk smell was like, (i've smelled skunk before) but was wondering if it was really a skunk smell or just something slightly different, after I got the skunk card case and compared, now i know it def smells like skunk. it was sort of hot today and the smell intensified when i bought it out. it's pass the 14 day mark now, but was wondering if i should take it back to the store or just let it go?! i'm bothered by it, but since the piece is little and not a bag, do you think it's worth the trouble if they can't even smell it once in the store with the ac on? btw, this item is from the hawaii store in ala moana. I guess this adds to the list of locations with skunk goods



Take it back to the store dear. How can any of us live with a skunk of a calvi in our bag?


----------



## Mindi B

I really feel that every smelly item needs to go back to Hermes.  This problem is unacceptable and they need to deal with it in its totality.  But I do understand that it is the choice of each individual.  I just hate to see Hermes get a pass at all on this issue; they need to "get" how serious it is.


----------



## swezfamily

london777 said:


> i don't think you will have this problem if you did not smell anything getting new bag from the box.



My new bag smelled just fine right out of the box.  I didn't notice the smell until a day or two later when it was sitting in a sunny spot on my car seat and the leather heated up.


----------



## Mindi B

Mine smelled a little, but only a little, and I did not notice it right away. ( I think mine was a bag with only one bad panel.)  Thus when the product has been in a cool place, the smell may not be evident immediately.  I imagine there is something to the idea that the leather "breathes" in warm air, allowing the odor to escape.  A leather expert would know for sure. 
Still, mine started to be a bit whiffy even without direct sunlight, so the smell will eventually assert itself, indoors or out.  It's not shy.


----------



## mygoodies

doloresmia said:


> Given some of the responses our tPFers are having, it might be useful to start collecting facts so that they can be presented with the stinky bag or when any SA stares at you blankly in denial of the issue
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The smell appears in sunlight, and worsens with heat. It does not go away and it cannot be spa'ed out. H's story is that there was a bad tanning process, a bad lot of tanned leather, or denial of an issue
> 
> 2. Thus far togo and epsom leathers have been reported with the issue, with the majority case togo. the entire bag does not necessarily smell, it may be a panel only.
> 
> 3. With the exception of one or two cases reported to date, the bags were mostly purchased in 2013 and 2014
> 
> 4. Locations where stink weed/skunk bags have been sold include US, UK and Canada. Specifically Charlotte, NC; Vienna VA; Chicago; Madison NYC, Toronto, San Francisco; Beverly Hills; Miami, KoP PA, and Denver; Harrods in London
> 
> 5. H response has been variable, but the consistent story seems to be the bag has to be shipped to Paris. For those who have had positive remedy promised, the H commitment is that the bag is being rebuilt/replaced.
> 
> 
> 
> For anyone who has additional facts, can we add to the post? It also may help to get a count of bags affected with what members know. The locations above represent at least 12-15 bags (including those of us who have been told by our SAs that others have experienced the same issue.)



EXCELLENT RECAP! Thank you so much for doing this!


----------



## pierina2

doloresmia said:


> Adding to the story
> 
> Given some of the responses our tPFers are having, it might be useful to start collecting facts so that they can be presented with the stinky bag or when any SA stares at you blankly in denial of the issue
> 
> 1. The smell appears in sunlight, and worsens with heat. It does not go away and it cannot be spa'ed out. H's story is that there was a bad tanning process, a bad lot of tanned leather, or denial of an issue
> 2. Thus far togo and epsom leathers have been reported with the issue, with the majority case togo. the entire bag does not necessarily smell, it may be a panel only.
> 
> *And now two slgs *
> 
> 3. With the exception of one or two cases reported to date, the bags were mostly purchased in 2013 and 2014
> 4. Locations where stink weed/skunk bags have been sold include US, UK and Canada. Specifically Charlotte, NC; Vienna VA; Chicago; Madison NYC, Toronto, San Francisco; Beverly Hills; Miami, KoP PA, and Denver; Harrods in London,* Ala moana*
> 5. H response has been variable, but the consistent story seems to be the bag has to be shipped to Paris. For those who have had positive remedy promised, the H commitment is that the bag is being rebuilt/replaced.
> 
> For anyone who has additional facts, can we add to the post? It also may help to get a count of bags affected with what members know. The locations above represent at least *16*bags (including those of us who have been told by our SAs that others have experienced the same issue.)




Thank you so much for compiling all this info, *doloresmia.* I'm still shocked at how badly Hermes has handled this problem overall and wish that everyone who's been suffering through this strife has a happy outcome.

Do you have a record of which colors are affected in togo, and which in epsom?  For sure, IF's B in Soufre epsom and there have been several Etain bags mentioned I think, as well as Bambou and now a Rouge Garrance epsom Calvi.  I suspect that new stores that have sold these items will continue to pop up but perhaps the colors will be limited if the issue really was a bad tannery/process or lot of skins?  Just hoping, really, that the problem is limited somehow.


----------



## Mindi B

Black, for me.  Has anyone had anything in Anemone that was a problem?  I have a possible line on something in Anemone Togo, but am worried. . . .


----------



## doloresmia

pierina2 said:


> Thank you so much for compiling all this info, *doloresmia.* I'm still shocked at how badly Hermes has handled this problem overall and wish that everyone who's been suffering through this strife has a happy outcome.
> 
> Do you have a record of which colors are affected in togo, and which in epsom?  For sure, IF's B in Soufre epsom and there have been several Etain bags mentioned I think, as well as Bambou and now a Rouge Garrance epsom Calvi.  I suspect that new stores that have sold these items will continue to pop up but perhaps the colors will be limited if the issue really was a bad tannery/process or lot of skins?  Just hoping, really, that the problem is limited somehow.



Pierina2, it is shocking isn't it? especially the fact that people are still buying goods with the stink. this means H doesn't really know what is affected, and therefore cannot pull back known bad inventory; or decided that they will take the risk and continue to sell so they don't impact top line.

we can add colors to the list, but i think the leather is more the issue than the color. I can think of Rouge Garrance, Bambou, Menthe, Etain, Etoupe, Vermillion, Soufre.


----------



## doloresmia

*Adding colors, ladies please add your details!*

Given some of the responses our tPFers are having, it might be useful to start collecting facts so that they can be presented with the stinky bag or when any SA stares at you blankly in denial of the issue

1. The smell appears in sunlight, and worsens with heat. It does not go away and it cannot be spa'ed out. H's story is that there was a bad tanning process, a bad lot of tanned leather, or denial of an issue
2. Thus far togo and epsom leathers have been reported with the issue, with the majority case togo. the entire bag does not necessarily smell, it may be a panel only.

two slgs

3. With the exception of one or two cases reported to date, the bags were mostly purchased in 2013 and 2014
4. Locations where stink weed/skunk bags have been sold include US, UK and Canada. Specifically Charlotte, NC; Vienna VA; Chicago; Madison NYC, Toronto, San Francisco; Beverly Hills; Miami, KoP PA, and Denver; Harrods in London, Ala moana
5. H response has been variable, but the consistent story seems to be the bag has to be shipped to Paris. For those who have had positive remedy promised, the H commitment is that the bag is being rebuilt/replaced. 
*6. colors affected Rouge Garrance, Bambou, Menthe, Etain, Etoupe, Vermillion, Soufre, black*

For anyone who has additional facts, can we add to the post? It also may help to get a count of bags affected with what members know. The locations above represent at least 16 bags (including those of us who have been told by our SAs that others have experienced the same issue.)


----------



## doloresmia

mygoodies said:


> EXCELLENT RECAP! Thank you so much for doing this!



you are welcome! hopefully others will add their details too so we can keep the record going


----------



## katmb

pierina2 said:


> Thank you so much for compiling all this info, *doloresmia.* I'm still shocked at how badly Hermes has handled this problem overall and wish that everyone who's been suffering through this strife has a happy outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a record of which colors are affected in togo, and which in epsom?  For sure, IF's B in Soufre epsom and there have been several Etain bags mentioned I think, as well as Bambou and now a Rouge Garrance epsom Calvi.  I suspect that new stores that have sold these items will continue to pop up but perhaps the colors will be limited if the issue really was a bad tannery/process or lot of skins?  Just hoping, really, that the problem is limited somehow.




I just checked my never carried Rouge Casaque Epsom Jige Élan, purchased from h.com (US) last October. Straight out of my cool closet, the skunk smell isn't strong--I need to bring the bag close to my nose--but it is definitely there. I'll need to test it in warmer conditions. 

I also had the tip of my tongue go numb and my lips tingle after smelling the bag. This is a reaction I also have to a few perfumes. I'm going to do a little research on what chemicals might be common to leather tanning/dying and perfume.


----------



## jssl1688

iCoCo said:


> you can return within 30 days



icoco, i totally didn't realize they changed their return policy. it was stuck in my mind the whole time that it's either 10 or 14 days, then i looked at my receipt and realized it's now within 30 days. 



Miss Al said:


> Hi,
> 
> Fyi, I have a skunk smelling bamboo ulysee (togo). I detected the smell in the store tho' but still went on to buy it coz it's bamboo... I'm nuts.



really?? you actually detected it in the store and still bought it? oh my, i don't know if i could be as brave as you my dear!! 



cr1stalangel said:


> Take it back to the store dear. How can any of us live with a skunk of a calvi in our bag?



i know right? i feel like it could stink up my bag too!! (exaggerating)..urghi hate this cause i love the case and have been using it over wallets..but i guess back it has to go due to the stink.(.


----------



## pierina2

doloresmia said:


> Pierina2, it is shocking isn't it? especially the fact that people are still buying goods with the stink. this means H doesn't really know what is affected, and therefore cannot pull back known bad inventory; or decided that they will take the risk and continue to sell so they don't impact top line.
> 
> we can add colors to the list, but i think the leather is more the issue than the color. I can think of Rouge Garrance, Bambou, Menthe, Etain, Etoupe, Vermillion, Soufre.



Yes, agreeing with you that it's the leather but just wondering if it's only certain colors.  So far no orange, no purples, no blues.  But perhaps we've only seen the tip of the iceberg....


----------



## pierina2

katmb said:


> I just checked my never carried Rouge Casaque Epsom Jige Élan, purchased from h.com (US) last October. Straight out of my cool closet, the skunk smell isn't strong--I need to bring the bag close to my nose--but it is definitely there. I'll need to test it in warmer conditions.
> 
> I also had the tip of my tongue go numb and my lips tingle after smelling the bag. This is a reaction I also have to a few perfumes. I'm going to do a little research on what chemicals might be common to leather tanning/dying and perfume.


 
So sorry to hear that your epsom Jige may be affected, *katmb*.  Interesting reaction, and interesting that it happened when you sniffed the bag.   I've wondered if the tissue paper or the boxes are slightly perfumed?


----------



## Elina0408

swezfamily said:


> My new bag smelled just fine right out of the box.  I didn't notice the smell until a day or two later when it was sitting in a sunny spot on my car seat and the leather heated up.



Did it really smelled like how genuine leather smells?!  this is a nice leather smell not a skunky smell! I have this nice leather smell until now with all my H bags! TIA


----------



## TankerToad

pierina2 said:


> Yes, agreeing with you that it's the leather but just wondering if it's only certain colors.  So far no orange, no purples, no blues.  But perhaps we've only seen the tip of the iceberg....


pierina
I have wondered this, as well. For instance, it seems based on these posts that etain togo has been  really affected but are the other colors randomly affected? For instance, with in the last year I have  2 epsom soufre bags and both smell fine. But IF's soufre epsom bag smells bad. Did I dodge the bullet? 
So is it the location where the leather is tanned, rather than the color? Has clemence been exempt from any smell issues? 
This is all so distressing. And those waiting for SOs, this dymanic adds additonal stress to their wait.
And for those who have brand new bags that smell weird and have sent to Paris with no definitive resolution or timeline..well that stresses me out and they aren't even my bags!


----------



## Mindi B

I don't think it's the dye/color, I think it's the tanning, so it's more a question of figuring out what was done with the badly-tanned lots.  I'd guess that the bad leather was used for multiple items in multiple colors, but not for EVERY item in EVERY color; thus our attempt to note what has been reported so far.  But, ultimately, only H knows for sure, and they aren't telling.  Nor will they, I'm sure.  There really isn't much percentage in it for them to be forthcoming, sadly.


----------



## london777

pierina2 said:


> Yes, agreeing with you that it's the leather but just wondering if it's only certain colors.  So far no orange, no purples, no blues.  But perhaps we've only seen the tip of the iceberg....


my stinky Kelly is  in Blue Lin.


----------



## london777

TankerToad said:


> pierina
> I have wondered this, as well. For instance, it seems based on these posts that etain togo has been  really affected but are the other colors randomly affected? For instance, with in the last year I have  2 epsom soufre bags and both smell fine. But IF's soufre epsom bag smells bad. Did I dodge the bullet?
> So is it the location where the leather is tanned, rather than the color? Has clemence been exempt from any smell issues?
> This is all so distressing. And those waiting for SOs, this dymanic adds additonal stress to their wait.
> And for those who have brand new bags that smell weird and have sent to Paris with no definitive resolution or timeline..well that stresses me out and they aren't even my bags!


i have Kelly in Etain togo and it is fine.


----------



## london777

doloresmia said:


> Yes, it shouldn't matter where you bought the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, and most unfortunately, that is not entirely the case. For my two bags they were fine for a little while. We also have a member here who reported her 2010? Bag started smelling last year. Don't want to add to anyone's h hysteria, sorry in advance. I personally am staying away from buying any new h bags or leather goods until we get better answers.


i am just not going to buy anything in togo ( epsom i don't like anyway)


----------



## pierina2

TankerToad said:


> pierina
> I have wondered this, as well. For instance, it seems based on these posts that etain togo has been  really affected but are the other colors randomly affected? For instance, with in the last year I have  2 epsom soufre bags and both smell fine. But IF's soufre epsom bag smells bad. Did I dodge the bullet?
> So is it the location where the leather is tanned, rather than the color? Has clemence been exempt from any smell issues?
> This is all so distressing. And those waiting for SOs, this dymanic adds additonal stress to their wait.
> And for those who have brand new bags that smell weird and have sent to Paris with no definitive resolution or timeline..well that stresses me out and they aren't even my bags!



TT - I don't know enough about their process to do more than speculate.  I was wondering if certain colors have different ingredients in the dye that might cause the smell but it sounds more like problems with the hides, so far just with Togo and epsom.  I thought I read somewhere that each skin has a serial number identifying where it came from, etc.?  It's interesting that some bags seem to have only one panel that smells


----------



## Israeli_Flava

katmb said:


> I just checked my never carried Rouge Casaque Epsom Jige Élan, purchased from h.com (US) last October. *Straight out of my cool closet, the skunk smell isn't strong--I need to bring the bag close to my nose--but it is definitely there. I'll need to test it in warmer conditions.
> *
> I also had the tip of my tongue go numb and my lips tingle after smelling the bag. This is a reaction I also have to a few perfumes. I'm going to do a little research on what chemicals might be common to leather tanning/dying and perfume.



Yes, just place the item in a SUNNY window sill and I bet it will knock your socks off within 30 minutes, unfortunately. My B did not smell hardly at all when cool... just chemical smell.... but different story in the sun.... Do keep us posted....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

pierina2 said:


> Yes, agreeing with you that it's the leather but just wondering if it's only certain colors.  So far no orange, no purples, no blues.  But perhaps we've only seen the tip of the iceberg....



My friend has a skunk SO in raisin. Someone also reported skunk in Blue Izmir a few pages back I think....


----------



## pierina2

Sorry, iPad issues.  Anyway, some bags must need more than one hide perhaps and that's how you get just one smelly part?  It would seem odd if only part of a hide was bad.  Who knows...  But hopefully they are figuring it out.

I agree, I'm worried about anything I might buy and very concerned that the problem's not  being taken care of promptly for people who've already gotten stuck with these bags.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

I personally have not smelled the "togo skunk" vs the "Epsom skunk"... The Operations Manager at my boutique said they smell different. She said the togo is more powerful and also that some of their skunky inventory has been skunky as soon as they opened the box... like WOOOOF right in their face as the box opened (no sun needed) and the items never hit the floor. She said mine smelled more like sulfer than skunk. She smelled it. So 1) I guess the defective bags smell different...repugnant... but different and 2) My bag isn't deemed "defective" because it smells more like SULFER in the sun than SKUNK? 

Yea, WTF????


----------



## pierina2

Israeli_Flava said:


> My friend has a skunk SO in raisin. Someone also reported skunk in Blue Izmir a few pages back I think....



Geez, it never ends....I have my fingers crossed for you, dear IF.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

pierina2 said:


> Geez, it never ends....I have my fingers crossed for you, dear IF.



Oh, and a BE SO.

Thanks Pierina!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Wow, I just read the entire 51 pages. And I have to say this is so disturbing.

IF, OMG, I can't believe our boutique treated you that way. I've been in their a lot and I've always been surprised that we have not bumped into one another. Now I know the reason.

I get to use my Anemone Kelly tomorrow as it's Mother's Day. But, I will test her tomorrow in sunlight. I took her out tonight and she seems to smell fine. But there's no sunshine or heat. If she fails the test, I'm still in the return period.

IF, I hope they replace your Jewel and that you get a REAL apology from the boutique.

Hugs to all who are going through this.


----------



## foxyqt

This is very disheartening! My friend was complaining to me about her new Birkin's smell too. She has a B35 in Etoupe Togo (Stamp Q) which she waited 2 years to get and now she couldn't even carry it because the smell is awful.. We live in a desert climate so it is always hot and the smell is overpowering. She said she was harldy able to drive back home from work when she had the bag in the car because it stank so bad!! When I saw this thread I told her she was not alone. I don't know if she'd want to take the bag back to the boutique because she waited so long to get it but really whats the use of having the bag if you cant even use it? :s


----------



## perlerare

Just heard a very close friend of mine yesterday. 
A B35 he had bought for his wife had the Skunk Stinky Syndrome. 
He took it back to Hermes (Faubourg ) and had a good rant about this. They took the bag back and replaced it after a few weeks. 
Did they sell the bag to someone else ? Probably...
Did they fix the problem ? We'll soon know.


----------



## calicocat

perlerare said:


> Just heard a very close friend of mine yesterday.
> A B35 he had bought for his wife had the Skunk Stinky Syndrome.
> He took it back to Hermes (Faubourg ) and had a good rant about this. They took the bag back and replaced it after a few weeks.
> *Did they sell the bag to someone else ? Probably...*
> Did they fix the problem ? We'll soon know.



Oh my goodness - H thinks they can try to pawn off the returned skunks (including SOs) to unsuspecting customers at FSH??


----------



## Jadeite

My new Togo Q-stamp bag met with is problem. Had to send it back to the store, immensely disappointed. 
I was at another store in Seoul and I smelled this wallet with exact same problem. So it's likely I'm accessories too.


----------



## swezfamily

Elina0408 said:


> Did it really smelled like how genuine leather smells?!  this is a nice leather smell not a skunky smell! I have this nice leather smell until now with all my H bags! TIA




I don't recall if the bag had a good leather smell when I first took it out of the box.  I just know that I didn't notice a bad smell. But once the bag sat in the sun and the skunky smell emerged, the stink never went away. Even when the bag cooled down and sat in a cool, dark place, I could tell which panel the stink was coming from.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

etoupebirkin said:


> Wow, I just read the entire 51 pages. And I have to say this is so disturbing.
> 
> IF, OMG, I can't believe our boutique treated you that way. I've been in their a lot and I've always been surprised that we have not bumped into one another. Now I know the reason.
> 
> I get to use my Anemone Kelly tomorrow as it's Mother's Day. But, I will test her tomorrow in sunlight. I took her out tonight and she seems to smell fine. But there's no sunshine or heat. If she fails the test, I'm still in the return period.
> 
> IF, I hope they replace your Jewel and that you get a REAL apology from the boutique.
> 
> Hugs to all who are going through this.



Yes my darling... this is why we have not bumped into one another. In fact, since this all happened, I think I have set foot in the Boutique twice in 5 months... when I used to go once a week  It has really curbed my appetite for Hermes and I didn't feel comfortable going to the silk event I was invited to because I feel too awkward. I wanted to go with you but I couldn't go when you went so I just didn't call our SA back  

I was beside myself when I got my bag back the first time because I KNEW our SA was only doing what he was told to do and the person I wanted to deal with just refuses to talk to me. I don't understand why.  I suspect he is annoyed that this bag has an issue but I didn't get it from his store, yet I'm bringing it back to his store. Really not sure because he won't talk to me. He stays in the back room all the time. Coupled with that, our SA kept repeating to me "....there is a problem...but it's with togo... are you sure you want to be away from Jewel for months if we send this to Paris and then nothing happens? I know you love this bag and I mean, you can't believe everything you read on the Purse Forum so don't panic.... there's nothing wrong with your bag." I explained that I wasn't making a leap based on something I read... my bag really STINKS! I told him that I hesitated to bring the bag back to them because I was afraid it would ruin my relationship with him. He reassured me that it would not but he kept warning me that the problem was ONLY with togo. I kept telling him that Hermes may only be claiming to have a problem with togo at this point (last December) but the problem is also with Epsom and please send my bag to Paris...  I was horrified to find out they never sent the bag. Just left it in the back room for 3 weeks and when I came in to buy a belt kit, the SA said my bag just came back from Paris and was being "checked in" and could I wait a few minutes while they "unpacked the box".... imagine my face. I'm no fool... 3 weeks? C'mon. 

All the fun times and long talks I have had with this person about life and Hermes and blah blah blah  I was looking into his eyes and I KNEW. I wanted to cry. I was so mad and sad and felt betrayed. Things have never been the same. I know he was just doing what he was told to do anyway. I just don't understand why this was the management's reaction to me??? And then to have the Operations Manager try to fix this after the fact... it's all just bizarre. So now you know why it's awkward for me. Our SA calls me frequently with new items and I'm not mad or anything... I just need a resolution to this Jewel situation before I can move on from it. It doesn't look like my bag will be replaced anyway after all of this drama so I doubt I will ever shop there again. How do I REALLY know my bag is in Paris now? *scratching my head* The Operations Manager smelled the sulphur smell in my SUV and sent the bag to Paris... but Paris smells nothing? So now I paid 10K for a skunk Birkin AND ruined my relationship with the boutique. Perfect.

Anyway, I love your new Kelly and I really hope it is not smelly. You can easily find out today. Just put the bag in the sunniest window in your house for about 30 minutes (preferably in a room so u can close the door) and go and have a sniff. You'll know. 

Fingers crossed for you hunny... because I know how long u have been waiting for a purple Kelly!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

This morning, first thing I ran an unscientific test on my Anemone. I put it out in the sun with my Ardennes Kelly A Dos Backpack, circa 2000. They were out in the morning sun for 40 minutes. I was sniffing both bags every 5 minutes. Quite frankly the Ardennes had a stronger smell. So I think my Anemone is OK. Mind you that it's not hot here yet. The next test, I'll take the car out of the garage and stick both bags in it too. And see what happen. DH is blocking my car. We have 4 cars at the house right now, so it's musical cars.


----------



## etoupebirkin

IF, 
We cross posted. My heart breaks for you. As I know everyone involved. I just wish they would man-up and address the problem for you. 

What really defines a company is how they address problems. For instance, Verdura is UNBELIEVABLY good. I dropped my jade and gold curb link bracelet while putting it on two months after the purchase. One of the jade links broke. It was my fault. Verdura replaced the link at no charge. On another necklace, there was a problem with a gold/diamond bead. Verdura replaced all the gold/diamond beads at no charge to me. I know this to be true as the new beads were slightly different. I will buy Verdura without hesitation because I know they stand behind their products.


----------



## hopiko

etoupebirkin said:


> This morning, first thing I ran an unscientific test on my Anemone. I put it out in the sun with my Ardennes Kelly A Dos Backpack, circa 2000. They were out in the morning sun for 40 minutes. I was sniffing both bags every 5 minutes. Quite frankly the Ardennes had a stronger smell. So I think my Anemone is OK. Mind you that it's not hot here yet. The next test, I'll take the car out of the garage and stick both bags in it too. And see what happen. DH is blocking my car. We have 4 cars at the house right now, so it's musical cars.



Happy Mother's Day, ET!  Your new Kelly is stunning!  So glad to read that this beauty is not affected!  Enjoy her!


----------



## hopiko

Israeli_Flava said:


> Yes my darling... this is why we have not bumped into one another. In fact, since this all happened, I think I have set foot in the Boutique twice in 5 months... when I used to go once a week  It has really curbed my appetite for Hermes and I didn't feel comfortable going to the silk event I was invited to because I feel too awkward. I wanted to go with you but I couldn't go when you went so I just didn't call our SA back
> 
> I was beside myself when I got my bag back the first time because I KNEW our SA was only doing what he was told to do and the person I wanted to deal with just refuses to talk to me. I don't understand why.  I suspect he is annoyed that this bag has an issue but I didn't get it from his store, yet I'm bringing it back to his store. Really not sure because he won't talk to me. He stays in the back room all the time. Coupled with that, our SA kept repeating to me "....there is a problem...but it's with togo... are you sure you want to be away from Jewel for months if we send this to Paris and then nothing happens? I know you love this bag and I mean, you can't believe everything you read on the Purse Forum so don't panic.... there's nothing wrong with your bag." I explained that I wasn't making a leap based on something I read... my bag really STINKS! I told him that I hesitated to bring the bag back to them because I was afraid it would ruin my relationship with him. He reassured me that it would not but he kept warning me that the problem was ONLY with togo. I kept telling him that Hermes may only be claiming to have a problem with togo at this point (last December) but the problem is also with Epsom and please send my bag to Paris...  I was horrified to find out they never sent the bag. Just left it in the back room for 3 weeks and when I came in to buy a belt kit, the SA said my bag just came back from Paris and was being "checked in" and could I wait a few minutes while they "unpacked the box".... imagine my face. I'm no fool... 3 weeks? C'mon.
> 
> All the fun times and long talks I have had with this person about life and Hermes and blah blah blah  I was looking into his eyes and I KNEW. I wanted to cry. I was so mad and sad and felt betrayed. Things have never been the same. I know he was just doing what he was told to do anyway. I just don't understand why this was the management's reaction to me??? And then to have the Operations Manager try to fix this after the fact... it's all just bizarre. So now you know why it's awkward for me. Our SA calls me frequently with new items and I'm not mad or anything... I just need a resolution to this Jewel situation before I can move on from it. It doesn't look like my bag will be replaced anyway after all of this drama so I doubt I will ever shop there again. How do I REALLY know my bag is in Paris now? *scratching my head* The Operations Manager smelled the sulphur smell in my SUV and sent the bag to Paris... but Paris smells nothing? So now I paid 10K for a skunk Birkin AND ruined my relationship with the boutique. Perfect.
> 
> Anyway, I love your new Kelly and I really hope it is not smelly. You can easily find out today. Just put the bag in the sunniest window in your house for about 30 minutes (preferably in a room so u can close the door) and go and have a sniff. You'll know.
> 
> Fingers crossed for you hunny... because I know how long u have been waiting for a purple Kelly!!!



This is horrible...so so sorry, IF

They have to make this right.  Summer is coming and there will be no denying the stink.  

What a mess

Anyway, forget this (at least for today) and have a wonderful Mother's Day, you deserve it!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hopiko said:


> This is horrible...so so sorry, IF
> 
> They have to make this right.  Summer is coming and there will be no denying the stink.
> 
> What a mess
> 
> Anyway, forget this (at least for today) and have a wonderful Mother's Day, you deserve it!



Thank you my darling H! I actually try to stay off this thread as much as I can because it just makes me so emotional but I just can't help it. 

*Happy Mother's Day to you too my dear!!!* I hope you and your fam are doing well


----------



## sabgianna

pierina2 said:


> Yes, agreeing with you that it's the leather but just wondering if it's only certain colors.  So far no orange, no purples, no blues.  But perhaps we've only seen the tip of the iceberg....




I have to add my bleu electric togo to this. It is a BE+black SO but the black part does not smell.


My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe


----------



## eagle1002us

Israeli_Flava said:


> Yes, just place the item in a SUNNY window sill and I bet it will knock your socks off within 30 minutes, unfortunately. My B did not smell hardly at all when cool... just chemical smell.... but different story in the sun.... Do keep us posted....





I know I'm probably stickin' my neck out on this one (again), but that's why I wondered why keeping the bag out of the heat/sun wouldn't make it possible for you to be able to live with the bag . . . if you had to, that is,* if* H irresponsibly did not resolve the problem to your satisfaction (as Mindi says, there's not much incentive $$-wise for them to do so).


----------



## Mindi B

Once the smell has been triggered, it never goes away again, so unless the bag is literally NEVER warmed up (an impossibility, really) it WILL smell, eventually and forever.


----------



## pierina2

sabgianna said:


> I have to add my bleu electric togo to this. It is a BE+black SO but the black part does not smell.
> 
> 
> My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe



Ouch, I'm so very sorry to hear this, *sabgianna. *


----------



## Israeli_Flava

eagle1002us said:


> I know I'm probably stickin' my neck out on this one (again), but that's why I wondered why keeping the bag out of the heat/sun wouldn't make it possible for you to be able to live with the bag . . . if you had to, that is,* if* H irresponsibly did not resolve the problem to your satisfaction (as Mindi says, there's not much incentive $$-wise for them to do so).



Dear Eagle... wearing the bag in the sun/heat makes it smell horrible. It also smells in the Winter but much less. Never the less... IT SMELLS. In the Spring/Summer, I spend a ton of time outdoors and travel. In the simplest, everyday life of me : I can't go eat in Georgetown in an outdoor restaurant because my Birkin will begin to smell like a skunk after 2 minutes and ruin my appetite. I can't go sit outside in the sun while my car is getting an oil change at the dealership bc I don't want it to smell when I come back inside. I can't put my bag on the front seat of the car and drive to the mall on a sunny day bc I don't want the bag to smell once I get inside the mall. All of these things have ALREADY happened to me. I tried to deal with it and that's just plain ridiculous! So no... I can't just live with it dear. Not without a FIGHT. I'm not exactly being given an option... so in the end, if I have to, then I have to. But there's no sugar coating this situation... this is wrong, they sold me a defective item, they lied to me repeatedly, it's not MY fault and now you're suggesting that  maybe it would be ok as long as I don't carry it outside? That doesn't work for me.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Mindi B said:


> Once the smell has been triggered, it never goes away again, so unless the bag is literally NEVER warmed up (an impossibility, really) it WILL smell, eventually and forever.



exactly.


----------



## eagle1002us

Israeli_Flava said:


> Dear Eagle... wearing the bag in the sun/heat makes it smell horrible. It also smells in the Winter but much less. Never the less... IT SMELLS. In the Spring/Summer, I spend a ton of time outdoors and travel. In the simplest, everyday life of me : I can't go eat in Georgetown in an outdoor restaurant because my Birkin will begin to smell like a skunk after 2 minutes and ruin my appetite. I can't go sit outside in the sun while my car is getting an oil change at the dealership bc I don't want it to smell when I come back inside. I can't put my bag on the front seat of the car and drive to the mall on a sunny day bc I don't want the bag to smell once I get inside the mall. All of these things have ALREADY happened to me. I tried to deal with it and that's just plain ridiculous! So no... I can't just live with it dear. Not without a FIGHT. I'm not exactly being given an option... so in the end, if I have to, then I have to. But there's no sugar coating this situation... this is wrong, they sold me a defective item, they lied to me repeatedly, it's not MY fault and now you're suggesting that  maybe it would be ok as long as I don't carry it outside?





I didn't understand the dimensions of the problem.   I KNOW you were sold a defective item, that you were deliberately misled, and that, in a manner of speaking, H has thrown you under a bus.   I also don't see that they are going to remedy the situation anytime soon.   I am not saying their passiveness is in any way, shape or form morally acceptable.  In fact, it's disgusting and disappointing from such a prestigious retailer.  Unfortunately, such behavior is not uncommon in a profit-driven capitalistic system, which by no means makes it right.  I am asking how one lives with this situation short of organizing a class action law suit, or much more preferably, finding a SM who will go to bat for you.   There are consumer advocacy organizations but what they do and how effective they are I don't know.  Maybe it's worth checking out.


The expression "buyer beware" is an acknowledgement that buying anything is a crap shoot.   In many situations, people make the assumption that paying more means a better product---cars, houses, appliances, etc. That's not an unreasonable assumption in situations of uncertainty, not being able to know how a purchase will ultimately turn out.   And, in the case of these defective bags, the craftsmanship may be there but the raw material literally stinks.   Short of just throwing the thing out and moving on (which I am not saying you should do), what is the way to live with this situation when one party is not holding up their end of what you quite reasonably thought was their part of the bargain, that is, standing behind their product?  


Certainly, tpf is providing a valuable forum to indicate how prevalent these problem bags are.   Do you have any thoughts on what might be the next step, *IF*, assuming that Paris may just sit on their hands and try to outlast the complaints?  That's what I'm asking.  How to organize the complaint and present it to Paris? 


On the other hand, if H calls and resolves the situation for you and others, that's wonderful, that's what they should do.  But our idea of what they should do may not be their idea.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

eagle1002us said:


> I didn't understand the dimensions of the problem.   I KNOW you were sold a defective item, that you were deliberately misled, and that, in a manner of speaking, H has thrown you under a bus.   I also don't see that they are going to remedy the situation anytime soon.   I am not saying their passiveness is in any way, shape or form morally acceptable.  In fact, it's disgusting and disappointing from such a prestigious retailer.  Unfortunately, such behavior is not uncommon in a profit-driven capitalistic system, which by no means makes it right.  I am asking how one lives with this situation short of organizing a class action law suit, or much more preferably, finding a SM who will go to bat for you.   There are consumer advocacy organizations but what they do and how effective they are I don't know.  Maybe it's worth checking out.
> 
> 
> The expression "buyer beware" is an acknowledgement that buying anything is a crap shoot.   In many situations, people make the assumption that paying more means a better product---cars, houses, appliances, etc. That's not an unreasonable assumption in situations of uncertainty, not being able to know how a purchase will ultimately turn out.   And, in the case of these defective bags, the craftsmanship may be there but the raw material literally stinks.   Short of just throwing the thing out and moving on (which I am not saying you should do), what is the way to live with this situation when one party is not holding up their end of what you quite reasonably thought was their part of the bargain, that is, standing behind their product?
> 
> 
> Certainly, tpf is providing a valuable forum to indicate how prevalent these problem bags are.   Do you have any thoughts on what might be the next step, *IF*, assuming that Paris may just sit on their hands and try to outlast the complaints?  That's what I'm asking. * How to organize the complaint and present it to Paris?
> *
> 
> On the other hand, if H calls and resolves the situation for you and others, that's wonderful, that's what they should do.  But our idea of what they should do may not be their idea.



I'm attempting to resolve this the proper way.. letting them stand behind their product and make it right. However, if Paris ultimately decides I must live with this stinky bag (because they can't detect a smell there & don't deem the bag defective), I will be forced to hire a lawyer and deal with Hermes Corporate.


----------



## Mindi B

eagle1002us said:


> I didn't understand the dimensions of the problem.   I KNOW you were sold a defective item, that you were deliberately misled, and that, in a manner of speaking, H has thrown you under a bus.   I also don't see that they are going to remedy the situation anytime soon.   I am not saying their passiveness is in any way, shape or form morally acceptable.  In fact, it's disgusting and disappointing from such a prestigious retailer.  Unfortunately, such behavior is not uncommon in a profit-driven capitalistic system, which by no means makes it right.  I am asking how one lives with this situation short of organizing a class action law suit, or much more preferably, finding a SM who will go to bat for you.   There are consumer advocacy organizations but what they do and how effective they are I don't know.  Maybe it's worth checking out.
> 
> 
> The expression "buyer beware" is an acknowledgement that buying anything is a crap shoot.   In many situations, people make the assumption that paying more means a better product---cars, houses, appliances, etc. That's not an unreasonable assumption in situations of uncertainty, not being able to know how a purchase will ultimately turn out.   And, in the case of these defective bags, the craftsmanship may be there but the raw material literally stinks.   Short of just throwing the thing out and moving on (which I am not saying you should do), what is the way to live with this situation when one party is not holding up their end of what you quite reasonably thought was their part of the bargain, that is, standing behind their product?
> 
> 
> Certainly, tpf is providing a valuable forum to indicate how prevalent these problem bags are.   Do you have any thoughts on what might be the next step, *IF*, assuming that Paris may just sit on their hands and try to outlast the complaints?  That's what I'm asking.  How to organize the complaint and present it to Paris?
> 
> 
> On the other hand, if H calls and resolves the situation for you and others, that's wonderful, that's what they should do.  But our idea of what they should do may not be their idea.


eagle, forgive me, but I can't quite understand your participation here.  I believe you are not directly affected, correct?  That is, you don't have an odiferous bag?  Given that, your posts confuse me.  Many of your remarks suggest we all need to just deal with the problem (with the added sting that we should somehow have foreseen such an issue--"buyer beware") and other comments predict doom (Paris will do nothing; we'll need to sue).   Several other posters here have addressed the impracticality of your "just live with it" suggestion, and in my case and others, we have reported that Hermes has said they are replacing the bags.  Yet you keep returning to the same points (deal with it, you're not gonna get satisfaction anyway).  Not that you are obligated to be either supportive or helpful, but the precise purpose of your posts eludes me.  Sorry if, in this case, it is I who am missing something.


----------



## Mindi B

Israeli_Flava said:


> I'm attempting to resolve this the proper way.. letting them stand behind their product and make it right. However, if Paris ultimately decides I must live with this stinky bag (because they can't detect a smell there & don't deem the bag defective), I will be forced to hire a lawyer and deal with Hermes Corporate.



IF, for what it's worth, I would be taking the same path you are.  Since at least one employee has experienced the pong in your car (!), you have some independent confirmation that the issue is plenty real, and I hope very much that you will emerge with a satisfactory solution.  A lot of the rudeness you've met with sounds like it may be the result of a bad salesperson, rather than deliberate skulduggery at the corporate level.  Hang in there!  You have lots of folks here who are royally peeved on your behalf and rooting for you.


----------



## perlerare

calicocat said:


> Oh my goodness - H thinks they can try to pawn off the returned skunks (including SOs) to unsuspecting customers at FSH??



If they had the most minimal ethics , they would have called back *all* SSS bags. Periode. 
Instead, they are playing the time factor, the scarcity factor and all kinds of foggy attitudes not to take care of this....


----------



## etoupebirkin

Just to let everyone know, my R stamp Anemone is OK. I set her in a sunny window and in my car today and she smells fine.

I feel for everyone whose been dealing with this problem. I did not sleep well at all last night just thinking about the _potential_ problem. I think IF has handled the problem with extraordinary grace. Mindi is also lucky that she has a fabulous and supportive SA.

I hope everyone has their bags replaced quickly.


----------



## Mindi B

perlerare said:


> Just heard a very close friend of mine yesterday.
> A B35 he had bought for his wife had the Skunk Stinky Syndrome.
> He took it back to Hermes (Faubourg ) and had a good rant about this. They took the bag back and replaced it after a few weeks.
> Did they sell the bag to someone else ? Probably...
> Did they fix the problem ? We'll soon know.



How do we know they resold the bag?  This anecdote has no evidence to that effect.  I get that this is an infuriating problem, but I'm not sure why so many folks seem to WANT Hermes to be the Evil Empire in all this.  They are a for-profit business.  Both PR and the bottom line matter to them.  Recalling EVERY bag is impractical and unnecessary.  The problem bags will declare themselves, and the most important thing is how each complaint is handled.  Yup, the initial issues weren't handled well, but that was largely (exclusively?) at the boutique level, where we all already know the attitudes can be appalling.  When I had to address the problem, I had a great response: The SM believed me sight-unseen (or rather, smell-unsmelled), the head of leather goods confirmed the problem to the SM, the store accepted the bag back and sent it off to Paris, and my SA called a few weeks later to confirm that it would be replaced.  I can't really complain about that series of events. So, again, of course it's fine to be angry and disappointed about the issue (and I am!), but I am not eager to cast aspersions on all of Hermes unless or until we know for sure they are warranted.


----------



## Luvbolide

I am just reading this thread and I am stunned.  Honestly, without opening the thread I thought it was going to be some dingbat complaining about the smell of leather.  To see the scope of the problem and the people involved really breaks my heart.  

I am disappointed by the way H is handling this, but I am also viewing it through the lens of someone in the US, a much more litigious society.  I worked on a recall issue at my former job.  We ended up spending a fortune and knowingly replaced way more items than were affected.  It is almost impossible to confine the solution to only the items affected because the situation is fluid and it is often not possible to figure out precisely which items are affected.  Here, if H inadvertently used improperly tanned hides (let's say), and those hides were cut into pieces and used on several bags, it may not be possible for them to trace which bags/SLGs got which skins.   It is a difficult situation, and if you have never faced it before, it can seem daunting to a company.  It sounds as if H is using more vendors/suppliers as they expand production.  And it sounds like at least one of those messed up big time.  When the first skunk bag came back, they should have formulated a company-wide plan on how to deal with any future skunks and that plan should have been rolled out company-wide.  Every H should be responding in the exact same way.  If they want to (truly) send the bags to Paris for skunk verification, fine.

There are really two issues - what to do with the skunk bags (replace them),  and how to handle the situation without losing customers.  I would honestly expect them to go above and beyond for those affected - like a written apology and a gift card - say for $1000.  Then folks would be on here saying that they understand an occasional mishap, but H really stepped up and made them feel like valued customers.  And after all, H probably has insurance to cover the cost of the defective bags.

Like others here, I am a long time and ardent lover of H and all I can say about this is that their handling of the situation is -epic fail.  And if there is a lawsuit or more public discussion of this, a huge hit to the brand value.   H tries to position itself at the top of the luxury market - word getting out about skunk bags which may or may not be accepted for replacement is not consistent with that message.  What a mess.


----------



## audreylita

I wouldn't be surprised if these returned bags and accessories end up at an Hermes sale with an S stamp.  

Additionally, if Hermes doesn't deal with this correctly, they could end up with a much more damaging financial problem in the end and that is lost sales in their boutiques worldwide.  

Because if the press ends up with this story, it would be international news and we all know how the media can glorify even the smallest problem.  Most consumers don't know the difference between one leather and another.  

Also, it would cause untold headaches for resellers with an inventory new bags.


----------



## crochetbella

Luvbolide said:


> I am just reading this thread and I am stunned.  Honestly, without opening the thread I thought it was going to be some dingbat complaining about the smell of leather.  To see the scope of the problem and the people involved really breaks my heart.
> 
> I am disappointed by the way H is handling this, but I am also viewing it through the lens of someone in the US, a much more litigious society.  I worked on a recall issue at my former job.  We ended up spending a fortune and knowingly replaced way more items than were affected.  It is a difficult situation, and if you have never faced it before, it can seem daunting to a company.  It sounds as if H is using more vendors/suppliers as they expand production.  And it sounds like at least one of those messed up big time.  When the first skunk bag came back, they should have formulated a company-wide plan on how to deal with any future skunks and that plan should have been rolled out company-wide.  Every H should be responding in the exact same way.  If they want to (truly) send the bags to Paris for skunk verification, fine.
> 
> There are really two issues - what to do with the skunk bags (replace them),  and how to handle the situation without losing customers.  I would honestly expect them to go above and beyond for those affected - like a written apology and a gift card - say for $1000.  Then folks would be on here saying that they understand an occasional mishap, but H really stepped up and made them feel like valued customers.  And after all, H probably has insurance to cover the cost of the defective bags.
> 
> Like others here, I am a long time and ardent lover of H and all I can say about this is that their handling of the situation is -epic fail.  And if there is a lawsuit or more public discussion of this, a huge hit to the brand value.  What a mess.



 This. So much this.


----------



## perlerare

Mindi B said:


> How do we know they resold the bag?  This anecdote has no evidence to that effect.  I get that this is an infuriating problem, but I'm not sure why so many folks seem to WANT Hermes to be the Evil Empire in all this.  They are a for-profit business.  Both PR and the bottom line matter to them.  Recalling EVERY bag is impractical and unnecessary.  The problem bags will declare themselves, and the most important thing is how each complaint is handled.  Yup, the initial issues weren't handled well, but that was largely (exclusively?) at the boutique level, where we all already know the attitudes can be appalling.  When I had to address the problem, I had a great response: The SM believed me sight-unseen (or rather, smell-unsmelled), the head of leather goods confirmed the problem to the SM, the store accepted the bag back and sent it off to Paris, and my SA called a few weeks later to confirm that it would be replaced.  I can't really complain about that series of events. So, again, of course it's fine to be angry and disappointed about the issue (and I am!), but I am not eager to cast aspersions on all of Hermes unless or until we know for sure they are warranted.



Of course you are right. 
There is no evidence of anything regarding the way Hermes is handling this issue.  

It's only very obvious that they are willing to deal with this on an individual basis. So it appears as a very personal issue to each customer who has to face the situation.


----------



## perlerare

Luvbolide said:


> I am just reading this thread and I am stunned.  Honestly, without opening the thread I thought it was going to be some dingbat complaining about the smell of leather.  To see the scope of the problem and the people involved really breaks my heart.
> 
> I am disappointed by the way H is handling this, but I am also viewing it through the lens of someone in the US, a much more litigious society.  I worked on a recall issue at my former job.  We ended up spending a fortune and knowingly replaced way more items than were affected.  It is almost impossible to confine the solution to only the items affected because the situation is fluid and it is often not possible to figure out precisely which items are affected.  Here, if H inadvertently used improperly tanned hides (let's say), and those hides were cut into pieces and used on several bags, it may not be possible for them to trace which bags/SLGs got which skins.   It is a difficult situation, and if you have never faced it before, it can seem daunting to a company.  It sounds as if H is using more vendors/suppliers as they expand production.  And it sounds like at least one of those messed up big time.  When the first skunk bag came back, they should have formulated a company-wide plan on how to deal with any future skunks and that plan should have been rolled out company-wide.  Every H should be responding in the exact same way.  If they want to (truly) send the bags to Paris for skunk verification, fine.
> 
> There are really two issues - what to do with the skunk bags (replace them),  and how to handle the situation without losing customers.  I would honestly expect them to go above and beyond for those affected - like a written apology and a gift card - say for $1000.  Then folks would be on here saying that they understand an occasional mishap, but H really stepped up and made them feel like valued customers.  And after all, H probably has insurance to cover the cost of the defective bags.
> 
> Like others here, I am a long time and ardent lover of H and all I can say about this is that their handling of the situation is -epic fail.  And if there is a lawsuit or more public discussion of this, a huge hit to the brand value.   H tries to position itself at the top of the luxury market - word getting out about skunk bags which may or may not be accepted for replacement is not consistent with that message.  What a mess.



Thank you for all this.  The excat match to my thoughts. 
In a much nicer + milder expression. 
THX!


----------



## Mindi B

perlerare said:


> Thank you for all this.  The excat match to my thoughts.
> In a much nicer + milder expression.
> THX!



Like others here, I am actually dealing with this issue, so if anyone has a right to an opinion, I do.  Disagreement is not inherently unkind.  As I stated very mildly in my very nice response, this is not a happy situation.  If people want to demonize Hermes, have at it.  But let's not start taking shots at one another, okay?


----------



## Mindi B

Luvbolide said:


> I am just reading this thread and I am stunned.  Honestly, without opening the thread I thought it was going to be some dingbat complaining about the smell of leather.  To see the scope of the problem and the people involved really breaks my heart.
> 
> I am disappointed by the way H is handling this, but I am also viewing it through the lens of someone in the US, a much more litigious society.  I worked on a recall issue at my former job.  We ended up spending a fortune and knowingly replaced way more items than were affected.  It is almost impossible to confine the solution to only the items affected because the situation is fluid and it is often not possible to figure out precisely which items are affected.  Here, if H inadvertently used improperly tanned hides (let's say), and those hides were cut into pieces and used on several bags, it may not be possible for them to trace which bags/SLGs got which skins.   It is a difficult situation, and if you have never faced it before, it can seem daunting to a company.  It sounds as if H is using more vendors/suppliers as they expand production.  And it sounds like at least one of those messed up big time.  When the first skunk bag came back, they should have formulated a company-wide plan on how to deal with any future skunks and that plan should have been rolled out company-wide.  Every H should be responding in the exact same way.  If they want to (truly) send the bags to Paris for skunk verification, fine.
> 
> There are really two issues - what to do with the skunk bags (replace them),  and how to handle the situation without losing customers.  I would honestly expect them to go above and beyond for those affected - like a written apology and a gift card - say for $1000.  Then folks would be on here saying that they understand an occasional mishap, but H really stepped up and made them feel like valued customers.  And after all, H probably has insurance to cover the cost of the defective bags.
> 
> Like others here, I am a long time and ardent lover of H and all I can say about this is that their handling of the situation is -epic fail.  And if there is a lawsuit or more public discussion of this, a huge hit to the brand value.   H tries to position itself at the top of the luxury market - word getting out about skunk bags which may or may not be accepted for replacement is not consistent with that message.  What a mess.



This is very well-said, and I, too, have the litigious US perspective as my background, but your mention of the cultural component is key: Hermes is a French, family-owned company, and the expectations and rights of corporations, employees, and clients differ, sometimes radically, in different cultures.  Anyone who has shopped in Paris, including Parisians, will, I think, agree that not every culture believes "the customer is always right."  While I would love a gift card and a hand-written apology (preferably on parchment and written in blood), it is not going to happen.  The legal standard for breach of contract in the US is for the wronged party to be made whole, which in this case means a new, unstinky bag, and that appears to be what Hermes is doing.  No court is going to award pain and suffering in a contracts case.  Unfortunately.
Some clients (like IF) do actually deserve more, much more, than a replacement, because the boutique's treatment of her was appalling.  But I do not.  That's all I'm saying.  Everybody has the right to be just as angry and disappointed as they wish to be.   I was pretty peeved at first, but both my boutique's response and some further reflection (along the lines of, "if having a problem with a $$$$ bag is the worst of my troubles, I am fortunate indeed") I did what--I felt, for me--was to put the issue in perspective.  I'm not pleased with Hermes and I'm saddened by the whole thing (because of course, this taints their reputation), but I'm "okay" with it.  But you are quite correct that Hermes' approach may indeed come back to bite them if this goes (more) public and is picked up by the press.  In any case, I appreciated your thoughtful and reasoned take on the matter.


----------



## purselover888

I would encourage anyone with a problem that has not yet been resolved to her satisfaction to put pen to paper, and send a well-crafted snail mail to Paris headquarters.  Paris is incredibly receptive to the written word.  Many things get lost in the game of "telephone" from sales associate to sales manager to headquarters.  Hermes manages its SM's like they are children.  SM's manage their SA's like they are children.  When you have a problem, do you ask a child for help?  You could, but if it doesn't work, it just might be more effective to go straight to the Head Honcho.  It can't hurt.  Might help.  At least you know you got your clear message across.


----------



## honhon

i just got my black togo birkin bag back from repair.  I've never used the bag yet, noticed a smear on the leather so sent it back right away to paris for inspection. Q stamp.  this particular bag has a bit of thin floppy side of togo, i kinda felt that at purchase from H boutique.  but like every animal hide come from different animal obviously and they are all unique.  but i've noticed the smell i never had before from H bags&#8230;..kind of strong smell&#8230;..could it be the tannery since the bag is black?  i will find out in the coming days&#8230;&#8230;fingers crossed&#8230;...


----------



## Mindi B

This may be meaningless, but my problem bag was in fact black, thin and fine-grained Togo.  I actually rather liked the look of the Togo, but yup, it smelled. . . . Well, honhon, if you do have a skunk, you're in good company.   Sorry in advance if you are facing this problem.  At least it is (sort of) now acknowledged by Hermes that the issue exists. . . .


----------



## Jadeite

Now that you mentioned, my skunk bag is (was) a thin, floppy Togo with flat fine grain. Thinner than Togo from say 2 years ago.


----------



## fashionpl

Israeli_Flava said:


> No, no one has compiled a list. The bags are all over the world. Off the top of my head, I know bags have come from the following boutiques in the US and Canada: Charolette, Vienna VA, Madison NYC, Tonronto, Northern and Southern CA, Miami, KoP PA, and Denver



Thanks so much for the update.


----------



## duna

I'm wondering why so far skunk bags have only been reported in the US and 1 in London: surely there must be such bags also in Europe and Asia......


----------



## bags to die for

I feel for everyone who has a skunk bag and was curious if Paris knew - I don't own a togo bag.

I asked at FSH and they're aware of the issue. As far as one SA is concerned, all smelly bags are to be replaced by Paris but that SA only knew about it happening to togo bags. They noticed the smell at FSH after putting the bags under the display lights.

Hope this information is of some comfort.


----------



## duna

bags to die for said:


> I feel for everyone who has a skunk bag and was curious if Paris knew - I don't own a togo bag.
> 
> I asked at FSH and they're aware of the issue. As far as one SA is concerned, all smelly bags are to be replaced by Paris but that SA only knew about it happening to togo bags. They noticed the smell at FSH after putting the bags under the display lights.
> 
> Hope this information is of some comfort.



This is good news, but besides replacing all the smelly bags, they MUST find the source of the smelly bags and solve the problem....at the source.


----------



## Polaremil

Wonder if any of the smelly bags end up at resellers..? Very hard to return I imagine.


----------



## lovely64

This is so horrendous that I'm lost for words. I am happy to hear about those who have experienced a somewhat swift expenditure of the problem and willingness to listen and rectify the problem by SAs. I am of course sad for those of you who have had the opposite experience and I hope all will end well. 

I wonder if anyone has reported any skunk smell from Accessories? Togo is not used to make CDCs and I have  not read of other leathers effected than togo. I have not yet read the whole thread so I apoligize in advance if it has already been mentioned.


----------



## Mindi B

Yes, sadly, there have been SLGs affected by this, too, lovely.


----------



## lovely64

Polaremil said:


> Wonder if any of the smelly bags end up at resellers..? Very hard to return I imagine.



Yes, a staggering thought! I imagine the bags would have to be returned to the original bag-flipper so that they could return it to the store where they bought it. A very unpleasant ordeal to say the least. Greed is never good.


----------



## lovely64

Mindi B said:


> Yes, sadly, there have been SLGs affected by this, too, lovely.



Ugh. Do you remember specific leathers or colours? Thanks for letting me know......I am going to read the thread from the beginning.


----------



## Nico_79

lovely64 said:


> Yes, a staggering thought! I imagine the bags would have to be returned to the original bag-flipper so that they could return it to the store where they bought it. A very unpleasant ordeal to say the least. Greed is never good.


This happened to one of our lovely tpfers. She bought a stinker from a reseller and had to battle to get a return. I don't know if resellers are going to take the time to do a "sunshine test" on every H item they get.  It's definitely a buyer beware situation.


----------



## Mindi B

At least I am feeling marginally better that Hermes seems to be doing the right thing, albeit slowly and opaquely, as usual.  But ITA, there is just no freakin' way I would trust a Togo or Epsom item from a reseller at this point.  Maybe THIS will discourage resellers?  Aha!  Is "The Skunk Factor" in fact a nefarious corporate plot by H?  (Okay, too many spy novels, I know.  Ignore me.  But better to laugh than cry.)


----------



## eagle1002us

It would be better if H had a consistent policy b/c with this ad hoc, make it up as you go along policy, the individual customer must convince the SA or SM to take action.   And if the customer is told that she is imagining something she read about on tpf, as reported in this thread, what is the customer supposed to do then?  I personally find that even hearing about that kind of experience to be outrageous and disgusting.  But, I'm glad I know about it b/c then I know what I might be getting into if I buy a bag, and that issue concerns all of us, whether we already have a problem bag or not.


----------



## lovely64

Mindi B said:


> At least I am feeling marginally better that Hermes seems to be doing the right thing, albeit slowly and opaquely, as usual.  But ITA, there is just no freakin' way I would trust a Togo or Epsom item from a reseller at this point.  Maybe THIS will discourage resellers?  Aha!  Is "The Skunk Factor" in fact a nefarious corporate plot by H?  (Okay, too many spy novels, I know.  Ignore me.  But better to laugh than cry.)



Exactly. I will most certainly not take a chance on buying anything in togo or epsom other from the boutique. It will be very hard to convince a reseller, or ebay seller to take back a smelly bag or CDC. It may not be noticed at first either since Summer is a few weeks away still. No skunk will appear on your wrist yet.


----------



## mygoodies

Jadeite said:


> Now that you mentioned, my skunk bag is (was) a thin, floppy Togo with flat fine grain. Thinner than Togo from say 2 years ago.




Oh dear...could this be because H was trying to produce "lighter" togo/clemence???

I dont own a H bag yet but Im getting stressed out for all of u who own a stinky bag  also the possibility to own a skunky when mine finally arrives...Im praying for all of us that the source will be found ASAP!
Sending positive, non-stinky vibes to all of u!!


----------



## swezfamily

Mindi B said:


> This may be meaningless, but my problem bag was in fact black, thin and fine-grained Togo.  I actually rather liked the look of the Togo, but yup, it smelled. . . . Well, honhon, if you do have a skunk, you're in good company.   Sorry in advance if you are facing this problem.  At least it is (sort of) now acknowledged by Hermes that the issue exists. . . .





Jadeite said:


> Now that you mentioned, my skunk bag is (was) a thin, floppy Togo with flat fine grain. Thinner than Togo from say 2 years ago.



My skunky Etain K was quite the opposite.  Thick, stiff and more textured than flat.  Other than the smell, the leather was perfect for a Kelly.


----------



## lovely64

Mindi B said:


> At least I am feeling marginally better that Hermes seems to be doing the right thing, albeit slowly and opaquely, as usual.  But ITA, there is just no freakin' way I would trust a Togo or Epsom item from a reseller at this point.  Maybe THIS will discourage resellers?  Aha!  Is "The Skunk Factor" in fact a nefarious corporate plot by H?  (Okay, too many spy novels, I know.  Ignore me.  But better to laugh than cry.)



We all know there are people who keep buying new bags and immediately turn around and sell to a reseller just to make money ( the worst kind IMO). Maybe they are stuck with a few skunks now, lol!


----------



## mistikat

I don't think anyone deserves to be stuck with a very expensive bag that reeks of sulphur. 

Though that's just my opinion.

Hope Hermes resolves this quickly and professionally for all concerned.


----------



## BirkinLover77

Skunk feel on your beautiful Birkin ladies makes my so mad.....


----------



## honhon

Mindi B said:


> This may be meaningless, but my problem bag was in fact black, thin and fine-grained Togo.  I actually rather liked the look of the Togo, but yup, it smelled. . . . Well, honhon, if you do have a skunk, you're in good company.   Sorry in advance if you are facing this problem.  At least it is (sort of) now acknowledged by Hermes that the issue exists. . . .


NO!  You must be kidding me.


----------



## honhon

Jadeite said:


> Now that you mentioned, my skunk bag is (was) a thin, floppy Togo with flat fine grain. Thinner than Togo from say 2 years ago.


Jadeite, you too?!  What is wrong with this floppy thin togo?  I was hoping it was the thick black tannery chemical..I will report back in couple weeks time.  Tho I've already smelled a whiff of a suspicious odour...


----------



## Keekeee

duna said:


> I'm wondering why so far skunk bags have only been reported in the US and 1 in London: surely there must be such bags also in Europe and Asia......




One skunky bag from my local boutique (Jakarta-South East Asia). Its a Capucine Togo Kelly. The skunky bag isnt mine, it belongs to one of my SA's client.


----------



## BirkinLover77

lovely64 said:


> Exactly. I will most certainly not take a chance on buying anything in togo or epsom other from the boutique. It will be very hard to convince a reseller, or ebay seller to take back a smelly bag or CDC. It may not be noticed at first either since Summer is a few weeks away still. No skunk will appear on your wrist yet.


I certainly agree, no reseller market for me only boutique since my options may be a little better to return.


----------



## BirkinLover77

mistikat said:


> I don't think anyone deserves to be stuck with a very expensive bag that reeks of sulphur.
> 
> Though that's just my opinion.
> 
> Hope Hermes resolves this quickly and professionally for all concerned.


The price of a Birkin is costly so the bag should be up to " PERFECTION" and No Skunk Smell. We pay for the Luxury and with a reputable brand like Hermes we should get that same respect in return on our investment.


----------



## Elina0408

swezfamily said:


> I don't recall if the bag had a good leather smell when I first took it out of the box.  I just know that I didn't notice a bad smell. But once the bag sat in the sun and the skunky smell emerged, the stink never went away. Even when the bag cooled down and sat in a cool, dark place, I could tell which panel the stink was coming from.



Thank you!


----------



## Jadeite

lovely64 said:


> Ugh. Do you remember specific leathers or colours? Thanks for letting me know......I am going to read the thread from the beginning.




I was at a store in Asia during my travels 2 days back, and a lovely anemone wallet (also thin Togo) had this undeniably skunk smell I recognised as soon as they took it out from the display. It was gorgeous but I did not want to deal with a smelly wallet.


----------



## honhon

Jadeite said:


> I was at a store in Asia during my travels 2 days back, and a lovely anemone wallet (also thin Togo) had this undeniably skunk smell I recognised as soon as they took it out from the display. It was gorgeous but I did not want to deal with a smelly wallet.


is this "thin togo" our new discovery regarding smelly leather??


----------



## lovely64

Jadeite said:


> I was at a store in Asia during my travels 2 days back, and a lovely anemone wallet (also thin Togo) had this undeniably skunk smell I recognised as soon as they took it out from the display. It was gorgeous but I did not want to deal with a smelly wallet.



Ohhh, how horrible! I love bambou and anemone but I would think twice before buying and I would only buy from hermes.


----------



## swezfamily

honhon said:


> is this "thin togo" our new discovery regarding smelly leather??




Mine was thick, stiff, textured Togo. Q stamp.


----------



## honhon

swezfamily said:


> Mine was thick, stiff, textured Togo. Q stamp.



thank you for your input.  out of curiosity, what colour is your smelly?  mine is also a Q stamp togo and and its black.  i wouldn't call it smelly, after its first use, but it does smell different from my other H bags.


----------



## livethelake

If you have one of these defective bags, you will know it.  it's not a wimpy or a "different" smell.  It's highly offensive.

All leathers will have some odor so you might smell something when sniffing your products. Do not automatically jump to the conclusion it's a defective bag ladies.


----------



## purselover888

livethelake said:


> If you have one of these defective bags, you will know it.  it's not a wimpy or a "different" smell.  It's highly offensive.
> 
> All leathers will have some odor so you might smell something when sniffing your products. Do not automatically jump to the conclusion it's a defective bag ladies.



This is a sensible post.


----------



## swezfamily

honhon said:


> thank you for your input.  out of curiosity, what colour is your smelly?  mine is also a Q stamp togo and and its black.  i wouldn't call it smelly, after its first use, but it does smell different from my other H bags.




Mine was Etain and I think there are at least two others who have had stinky Etain bags.


----------



## Mindi B

Very true, livethelake.  While I understand the anxiety this issue causes, having people besiege boutiques because their bags smell like. . . leather. . . will only undermine the claims for those whose bags really do stink of bad tanning (or whatever; the tanning is just my preferred theory).  Try to be sure, everyone.  As livethelake observes, the smell is distinctive, musky, sharp, and powerful--not easy to miss, or to mistake.


----------



## BalLVLover

livethelake said:


> If you have one of these defective bags, you will know it.  it's not a wimpy or a "different" smell.  It's highly offensive.
> 
> All leathers will have some odor so you might smell something when sniffing your products. Do not automatically jump to the conclusion it's a defective bag ladies.




I agree with this....I have two newer Kelly's that smell very different from the rest of my bags. They have a strong chemical smell but I've done the sunny window test and I live in a warmer climate and the skunky smell you all have described is not present.  I think Carlinha also said her bamboo kelly had a chemical smell like this too.


----------



## eagle1002us

Jadeite said:


> I was at a store in Asia during my travels 2 days back, and a lovely anemone wallet (also thin Togo) had this undeniably skunk smell I recognised as soon as they took it out from the display. It was gorgeous but I did not want to deal with a smelly wallet.





It used to be that if a HS was seen as defective, a snag, whatever, it would be pulled from display and not sold at that point even if the customer was quite willing to accept it at full price (a scarce HS design or cw will do that).     The point was that H didn't sell defective merchandise.   So, *Jadeite*, a smelly wallet was put back in the display case to be sold?   What is H thinking???? Are they so eager to sell stuff that they will no longer pull it from the merchandise selection?   That's really acting like a bottom of the line discount seller.  


Unreal.


----------



## Mindi B

^^^ITA.  I had the same thoughts.  Jeepers.


----------



## **Chanel**

I just finished this thread after reading it for a few days and I was speechless for a while, as this really shouldn't happen. I also don't like the game they played with *IF*, saying that the bag went to Paris but it didn't (story sounds familiar though). And then our dear *Nico*, who received a smelly bag not once, but twice . 
I am so sorry for everyone who ended up with a defective bag. I can totally understand the shock and disappointment from everyone who found out they have a defective bag.
I hope H. will solve this quickly and professional and that they will find out very soon why these bags have this odd leather smell so that they won't produce any of these skunk bags anymore.

Most of my Togo bags have been worn in Summer season so I guess I would have smelled it if something was wrong. Only my Gris T. Togo Birkin hasn't been worn much, but it's from 2011 or 2012 so I guess that one is safe too.
I am still waiting for a Blue Sapphire Kelly in Togo though, fingers crossed that it will smell normal and not like a skunk.


----------



## **Chanel**

Mindi B said:


> ^^^ITA.  I had the same thoughts.  Jeepers.



I truly hope they didn't put it back in the display case...
I guess they must have noticed the skunk smell as well when they took it out...would be quite unethical to put it back for sale then.


----------



## Jadeite

eagle1002us said:


> It used to be that if a HS was seen as defective, a snag, whatever, it would be pulled from display and not sold at that point even if the customer was quite willing to accept it at full price (a scarce HS design or cw will do that).     The point was that H didn't sell defective merchandise.   So, *Jadeite*, a smelly wallet was put back in the display case to be sold?   What is H thinking???? Are they so eager to sell stuff that they will no longer pull it from the merchandise selection?   That's really acting like a bottom of the line discount seller.
> 
> 
> Unreal.




The wallet was out back and it was sold the next day. I don't think the SA really knew there was a problem.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Not all Togo bags are defective. 

My R stamp Anemone Kelly is perfect thank goodness. And I accidentally left it in a sunny, steaming car for 40 minutes when I was with my DD when she broke her toe over the weekend weekend.

I feel for those who have defective bags and SLGs and I hope that all are replaced quickly. But not all Togo items are defective. I would be careful when purchasing Togo or Epsom, I would test it in the return period.

Again I hope that all persons dealing with this are treated with respect, kindness and a prompt replacement.


----------



## TankerToad

etoupebirkin said:


> Not all Togo bags are defective.
> 
> My R stamp Anemone Kelly is perfect thank goodness. And I accidentally left it in a sunny, steaming car for 40 minutes when I was with my DD when she broke her toe over the weekend weekend.
> 
> I feel for those who have defective bags and SLGs and I hope that all are replaced quickly. But not all Togo items are defective. I would be careful when purchasing Togo or Epsom, I would test it in the return period.
> 
> Again I hope that all persons dealing with this are treated with respect, kindness and a prompt replacement.



This! My good friend just added a black Togo to her collection R stamped and it smells fine 
Sniffed it and baked it in sunshine and we sat it next to a old world blazing hot radiator and still it's fine. 
Agree- I hope for others that their issues are resolved quickly and fairly but not all Togo and/or Epsom is bad.
Thanks EB for this reminder.


----------



## BirkinLover77

purselover888 said:


> This is a sensible post.


Well Said... It is a good idea not to sound the alarm for those of you who have Birkin and or Kelly in Togo or Epsom leather that may not SMELL.


----------



## BirkinLover77

etoupebirkin said:


> Not all Togo bags are defective.
> 
> My R stamp Anemone Kelly is perfect thank goodness. And I accidentally left it in a sunny, steaming car for 40 minutes when I was with my DD when she broke her toe over the weekend weekend.
> 
> I feel for those who have defective bags and SLGs and I hope that all are replaced quickly. But not all Togo items are defective. I would be careful when purchasing Togo or Epsom, I would test it in the return period.
> 
> Again I hope that all persons dealing with this are treated with respect, kindness and a prompt replacement.


Hope your friend is okay and felling better today. Happy to hear that your Kelly in perfect color do not have the Skunk smell; but certainly sympathize with those of you who have Birkin and Kelly that have the Skunk Scent.


----------



## BirkinLover77

Jadeite said:


> The wallet was out back and it was sold the next day. I don't think the SA really knew there was a problem.


Maybe the SA was thinking about his/her commission and not the customer interest at heart.


----------



## MYH

Hi all - I'm still struggling with whether or not my bag is a skunk or not.  I wonder if others are in the same boat as me.  I have conducted multiple experiments and find the results inconclusive?  Has anyone had a similar experience.

Bag: Gold Kelly Togo R stamp

Observations: 
#1 - no smell when it is cool (under 70 degrees)
#2 - a slight skunky smell when it is hot and sunny (over 80 degrees outside) outside but it's not overpowering.  I can smell something but my husband says it's so faint he can barely smell it.
#3 - if I stick my nose right up to the leather and inhale deeply, there is an odor whether or not it's hot or cold but if I'm inside (room temp) and it's sitting next to me, I don't smell anything
#4 - I feel like the bag odor has subsided over time.  I've had it for about two months now and I felt like I smelled alot more skunk earlier on.  This confuses me because I know many tPFers with stinky bags say the smell does not decrease over time.

Experiment #1 - Put my bag in the car in the sun with the windows rolled up on a 100 degree day.  When I open the door, I detect an odor but it's not as strong as many here say where they want to gag because it reeks so bad.  There's a bad smell for sure, but not terrible.  Once I take the bag inside and have it sitting next to me, I don't smell anything.

Experiment #2 - If the bag is in the car with me and it's sunny outside but I have my A/C on, I don't smell anything.

So, what do you guys think?  Is anyone else in the same boat as me?


----------



## audreylita

MYH said:


> Hi all - I'm still struggling with whether or not my bag is a skunk or not.  I wonder if others are in the same boat as me.  I have conducted multiple experiments and find the results inconclusive?  Has anyone had a similar experience.
> 
> Bag: Gold Kelly Togo R stamp
> 
> Observations:
> #1 - no smell when it is cool (under 70 degrees)
> #2 - a slight skunky smell when it is hot and sunny (over 80 degrees outside) outside but it's not overpowering.  I can smell something but my husband says it's so faint he can barely smell it.
> #3 - if I stick my nose right up to the leather and inhale deeply, there is an odor whether or not it's hot or cold but if I'm inside (room temp) and it's sitting next to me, I don't smell anything
> #4 - I feel like the bag odor has subsided over time.  I've had it for about two months now and I felt like I smelled alot more skunk earlier on.  This confuses me because I know many tPFers with stinky bags say the smell does not decrease over time.
> 
> Experiment #1 - Put my bag in the car in the sun with the windows rolled up on a 100 degree day.  When I open the door, I detect an odor but it's not as strong as many here say where they want to gag because it reeks so bad.  There's a bad smell for sure, but not terrible.  Once I take the bag inside and have it sitting next to me, I don't smell anything.
> 
> Experiment #2 - If the bag is in the car with me and it's sunny outside but I have my A/C on, I don't smell anything.
> 
> So, what do you guys think?  Is anyone else in the same boat as me?



Maybe you only have one panel that is bad?  You need to decide if you can live with it or if you're willing to wait out getting a replacement.  I have a bag that is so bad that when I had it on my car seat in the sun I had to open the windows because it was making me gag.


----------



## Kitty S.

MYH said:


> Hi all - I'm still struggling with whether or not my bag is a skunk or not.  I wonder if others are in the same boat as me.  I have conducted multiple experiments and find the results inconclusive?  Has anyone had a similar experience.
> 
> Bag: Gold Kelly Togo R stamp
> 
> Observations:
> #1 - no smell when it is cool (under 70 degrees)
> #2 - a slight skunky smell when it is hot and sunny (over 80 degrees outside) outside but it's not overpowering.  I can smell something but my husband says it's so faint he can barely smell it.
> #3 - if I stick my nose right up to the leather and inhale deeply, there is an odor whether or not it's hot or cold but if I'm inside (room temp) and it's sitting next to me, I don't smell anything
> #4 - I feel like the bag odor has subsided over time.  I've had it for about two months now and I felt like I smelled alot more skunk earlier on.  This confuses me because I know many tPFers with stinky bags say the smell does not decrease over time.
> 
> Experiment #1 - Put my bag in the car in the sun with the windows rolled up on a 100 degree day.  When I open the door, I detect an odor but it's not as strong as many here say where they want to gag because it reeks so bad.  There's a bad smell for sure, but not terrible.  Once I take the bag inside and have it sitting next to me, I don't smell anything.
> 
> Experiment #2 - If the bag is in the car with me and it's sunny outside but I have my A/C on, I don't smell anything.
> 
> So, what do you guys think?  Is anyone else in the same boat as me?



My bag also fits your descriptions. I am guessing it's just the natural smell of Togo leather. The experience is akin to owning a new car with that new car smell (a strong smell but not offensive).


----------



## Mycc

MYH said:


> Hi all - I'm still struggling with whether or not my bag is a skunk or not.  I wonder if others are in the same boat as me.  I have conducted multiple experiments and find the results inconclusive?  Has anyone had a similar experience.
> 
> Bag: Gold Kelly Togo R stamp
> 
> Observations:
> #1 - no smell when it is cool (under 70 degrees)
> #2 - a slight skunky smell when it is hot and sunny (over 80 degrees outside) outside but it's not overpowering.  I can smell something but my husband says it's so faint he can barely smell it.
> #3 - if I stick my nose right up to the leather and inhale deeply, there is an odor whether or not it's hot or cold but if I'm inside (room temp) and it's sitting next to me, I don't smell anything
> #4 - I feel like the bag odor has subsided over time.  I've had it for about two months now and I felt like I smelled alot more skunk earlier on.  This confuses me because I know many tPFers with stinky bags say the smell does not decrease over time.
> 
> Experiment #1 - Put my bag in the car in the sun with the windows rolled up on a 100 degree day.  When I open the door, I detect an odor but it's not as strong as many here say where they want to gag because it reeks so bad.  There's a bad smell for sure, but not terrible.  Once I take the bag inside and have it sitting next to me, I don't smell anything.
> 
> Experiment #2 - If the bag is in the car with me and it's sunny outside but I have my A/C on, I don't smell anything.
> 
> So, what do you guys think?  Is anyone else in the same boat as me?




My K35 black Togo stamped R is the same! It definitely smells different to my B35 GT Togo also stamped R. The B just smells like leather, no where near the smell of the K. I'm not actually sure how a skunk smells like but to me it smells like weed :/ the smell was v strong when I first got it and now not so strong but if I put my nose right against it, it's definitely there! The heat does bring up the smell but also not that it'd make me gag or anything..


----------



## TaLuLaGee

TaLuLaGee said:


> _HI LADIES & GENTS,
> 
> To contribute a little more information on this issue :
> 
> Yes, the "foul odour" concerns even SMALL LEATHER GOODS. I received a ULYSSE TOGO in VERT ANIS as a xmas 2013 gift (STAMPED Q) and the strange odour reeked the moment I opened the box.
> 
> Yes, even in PARIS the issue exists. I was debating whether to exchange the gift or not and I don't know if it was my imagination but I was browsing through the vitrine of Ulysse notebooks and caught a whiff of it.
> 
> Therefore, I decided against an exchange as I was pretty sure I will still take home a skunk, just in another colour. _



 Just an update : the Ulysse Notebook Q Stamped that I mentioned above, that sits just right beside me on the desk NO LONGER has the skunk smell that was VERY OBVIOUS for the first 2-3 months that I received it. 

To further test it : I blow dried it for a good minute and I'm glad to say, the heat did not enhance the odour.

Conclusion : There's a slight hope that the odour disappears after 5-6 months BUT this is just a notebook we're talking about. I don't know if I'd be as tolerant if it were a Birkin or Kelly.


----------



## Jadeite

MYH said:


> Hi all - I'm still struggling with whether or not my bag is a skunk or not.  I wonder if others are in the same boat as me.  I have conducted multiple experiments and find the results inconclusive?  Has anyone had a similar experience.
> 
> Bag: Gold Kelly Togo R stamp
> 
> Observations:
> #1 - no smell when it is cool (under 70 degrees)
> #2 - a slight skunky smell when it is hot and sunny (over 80 degrees outside) outside but it's not overpowering.  I can smell something but my husband says it's so faint he can barely smell it.
> #3 - if I stick my nose right up to the leather and inhale deeply, there is an odor whether or not it's hot or cold but if I'm inside (room temp) and it's sitting next to me, I don't smell anything
> #4 - I feel like the bag odor has subsided over time.  I've had it for about two months now and I felt like I smelled alot more skunk earlier on.  This confuses me because I know many tPFers with stinky bags say the smell does not decrease over time.
> 
> Experiment #1 - Put my bag in the car in the sun with the windows rolled up on a 100 degree day.  When I open the door, I detect an odor but it's not as strong as many here say where they want to gag because it reeks so bad.  There's a bad smell for sure, but not terrible.  Once I take the bag inside and have it sitting next to me, I don't smell anything.
> 
> Experiment #2 - If the bag is in the car with me and it's sunny outside but I have my A/C on, I don't smell anything.
> 
> So, what do you guys think?  Is anyone else in the same boat as me?




My Q-stamp bag is similar as you described, only 1 panel is offensive. However, for a bag I paid that much for I simply don't want to just "live with it". People here would return a bag (or get it fixed) if it popped a stitched, or the resin had a slight separation etc....and I'm saying the smallest imperfections. So why should a bag with even a slightly offensive smell not be looked at with that same perspective.


----------



## kittyHawk

I have been reading this thread with great interest and have also been aghast at the fact that (1) Hermes QC is letting bags like this go out to boutiques and (2) how some of the boutiques have treated some of our dear TPFers. This really makes me upset - and I know of one other person in IF's same boutique who purchased a skunky Turquoise Togo B 35 a few weeks ago and after multiple discussions, was able to get a refund (the smell was extremely noticeable even in the box!)  

I have not yet had time to perform the skunk test on my bags but I can only imagine the shock and disappointment, and frustration when waiting a super long time for an SO or a coveted B and then having to return it for evaluation or a refund, and then being worried about getting another one.  

I also strongly agree with the principle that no one should have to live with a skunky bag. That should go without saying no matter the brand, price, quality, etc. nevermind an $11K+ bag!!!!  I also share the sentiments of others that if this gets out into the mainstream, it will be a PR nightmare for H. (Though I understand the many sensitivities surrounding recalls, etc., etc. and seeing the issue from the H corporate perspective, I can see why they would want to address this on a customer-by-customer basis and to be thorough in evaluating whether there is in fact a "defective" smell versus a "normal" smell.) 

I find it curious that SAs are so cagey about this issue (though perhaps they have been coached by H corporate to not address the skunk?)  For example, I was in the NYC Madison Avenue boutique this week and after inquiring about a couple exotic items, I casually mentioned that one of my friends had recently purchased a skunky B which made me quite hesitant to buy any leather goods until the issue is resolved.  As soon as I said the word "skunk" the SA literally leapt back from me and started walking backwards, hurried to end our conversation! The body language was incredible! Very interesting.


----------



## crochetbella

Kitty S. said:


> My bag also fits your descriptions. I am guessing it's just the natural smell of Togo leather. The experience is akin to owning a new car with that new car smell (a strong smell but not offensive).



I would just say that the natural smell of Togo is not skunk like at all. It's a really good, almost sweet leather smell. It smells so good you want to sniff it. So if there is any "off" odor, I would be concerned.


----------



## Katel

Jadeite said:


> My Q-stamp bag is similar as you described, only 1 panel is offensive. However, for a bag I paid that much for I simply don't want to just "live with it". People here would return a bag (or get it fixed) if it popped a stitched, or the resin had a slight separation etc....and I'm saying the smallest imperfections. So why should a bag with even a slightly offensive smell not be looked at with that same perspective.


 

^this exactly.

and besides, part of the seduction and allure (to me, anyway) of Hermes bags is the incredible, unique, intoxicating leather SMELL! I have bags that I want to sit and sniff all day! I put them by my bedside so I can smell those wonderful wafts of leather all night and first thing in the morning! I take long deep pulls of scent the moment I take them out of their box, and do the same when I return them to their box. I'd wear them on my head if possible - the smell is so rich and sweet and satisfying. Thinking of my older chevre and boxcalf bags - the smell is amazing and heady beyond proper description.

This skunky smelling leather epidemic in the same sentence as HERMES is so wrong on so many levels. There should not even be a HINT of anything smelling anything other than absolute, delightful, rich and satisfying Hermes leather.

My heart is breaking for all involved. Hoping Hermes does the right thing for each and every person involved.


----------



## Katel

crochetbella said:


> I would just say that the natural smell of Togo is not skunk like at all. It's a really good, almost sweet leather smell. It smells so good you want to sniff it. So if there is any "off" odor, I would be concerned.


 
^^^this exactlly.


----------



## audreylita

I decided to dig out my 30 cm togo birkin in alezan with GHW from 2007.  I bought it new from the boutique.  It smelled fine most of the day but suddenly I caught that aroma, unmistakeable as it now is.  Fortunately it is subtle and quite livable but clearly this has been an issue since long before 2013.  I have three more togo birkins that need their day in the sun, one pre-dates this one and two are newer.  

Stay tuned for details > > >


----------



## MYH

crochetbella said:


> I would just say that the natural smell of Togo is not skunk like at all. It's a really good, almost sweet leather smell. It smells so good you want to sniff it. So if there is any "off" odor, I would be concerned.


Thanks crochetbella.  Your comment makes me think there is something wrong with my bag.


----------



## doves75

audreylita said:


> I decided to dig out my 30 cm togo birkin in alezan with GHW from 2007.  I bought it new from the boutique.  It smelled fine most of the day but suddenly I caught that aroma, unmistakeable as it now is.  Fortunately it is subtle and quite livable but clearly this has been an issue since long before 2013.  I have three more togo birkins that need their day in the sun, one pre-dates this one and two are newer.
> 
> 
> 
> Stay tuned for details > > >




Oh no....I hope this bag just need some fresh air Audreylita. We all hope that your 2 other bags will smell just fine out of their boxes. &#128591;&#128591;&#128591;


----------



## Kitty S.

doves75 said:


> oh no....i hope this bag just need some fresh air audreylita. We all hope that your 2 other bags will smell just fine out of their boxes. &#128591;&#128591;&#128591;




+1!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Kitty S. said:


> +1!


Figure Cross, Hope your other 2 bags smell great.!!!!


----------



## luckylove

Hmm... I must admit that one of my togo bags never really did have that yummy leather smell that my others have.  I have to say, it smelled a bit like "cow chips" .... forgive me!  Thank goodness, that smell faded over time and now it seems just fine. I believe that B was from 2011.  For all who are dealing with the far more serious odiferous issue, I do hope you have a happy resolution to this matter soon!! Best wishes!!


----------



## doloresmia

Just got great news - H is going to take care of my smelly bag situation with replacement as others have reported.... 

One of the bags did not come to me directly from H. H still is standing behind their product. Buying a bag from a reseller is not the issue.


----------



## purselover888

doloresmia said:


> Just got great news - H is going to take care of my smelly bag situation with replacement as others have reported....
> 
> One of the bags did not come to me directly from H. H still is standing behind their product. Buying a bag from a reseller is not the issue.



That's wonderful!

So great to hear that Hermes is taking care of odd smelling bags, whether they come from Hermes or from a reseller!!!  

This is really the right approach, that they stand behind their product no matter what!


----------



## Mindi B

Really excellent news, doloresmia.  Hermes, keep it up for all affected!


----------



## bagidiotic

doloresmia said:


> Just got great news - H is going to take care of my smelly bag situation with replacement as others have reported....
> 
> One of the bags did not come to me directly from H. H still is standing behind their product. Buying a bag from a reseller is not the issue.



Indeed great news
Its from hermes no matter what


----------



## livethelake

doloresmia said:


> Just got great news - H is going to take care of my smelly bag situation with replacement as others have reported....
> 
> One of the bags did not come to me directly from H. H still is standing behind their product. Buying a bag from a reseller is not the issue.



That's great news doloresmia.  I'm still waiting to hear the final verdict on my bag.  

How long has it been since you brought your bags back to your store?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

It has been a long, emotionally painful situation for me, but I found out today that Paris has detected an issue with my bag and will be replacing it. I'm happy that no one else (on this thread) had to endure what I did. Hopefully they will be able to find another bag more quickly but I was told it could take 3 months for my replacement to arrive.


----------



## hopiko

Israeli_Flava said:


> It has been a long, emotionally painful situation for me, but I found out today that Paris has detected an issue with my bag and will be replacing it. I'm happy that no one else (on this thread) had to endure what I did. Hopefully they will be able to find another bag more quickly but I was told it could take 3 months for my replacement to arrive.



OMG, I am sooooo happy for you.  I  am sorry that you had to endure this nightmare but at least they are making it right.  CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! 

I am truly sooooo happy to hear this.D

I hope that they do the right thing for me and the others that have not gotten a satisfactory resolution as of yet!


----------



## hopiko

doloresmia said:


> Just got great news - H is going to take care of my smelly bag situation with replacement as others have reported....
> 
> One of the bags did not come to me directly from H. H still is standing behind their product. Buying a bag from a reseller is not the issue.



CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!  Hope you don't have to wait too long!


----------



## pierina2

Israeli_Flava said:


> It has been a long, emotionally painful situation for me, but I found out today that Paris has detected an issue with my bag and will be replacing it. I'm happy that no one else (on this thread) had to endure what I did. Hopefully they will be able to find another bag more quickly but I was told it could take 3 months for my replacement to arrive.



I'm so very glad to hear that, IF, no one should have to go through what you endured.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Israeli_Flava said:


> It has been a long, emotionally painful situation for me, but I found out today that Paris has detected an issue with my bag and will be replacing it. I'm happy that no one else (on this thread) had to endure what I did. Hopefully they will be able to find another bag more quickly but I was told it could take 3 months for my replacement to arrive.



I am so relieved and happy for you. I hope it comes quickly. (((Hugs))))


----------



## mp4

Israeli_Flava said:


> It has been a long, emotionally painful situation for me, but I found out today that Paris has detected an issue with my bag and will be replacing it. I'm happy that no one else (on this thread) had to endure what I did. Hopefully they will be able to find another bag more quickly but I was told it could take 3 months for my replacement to arrive.



  Persistence pays off.  I am soooo sorry this was so difficult, but I couldn't be happier that H is finally making this right for you!!!


----------



## AnnieDeng

I find my birkin smells pretty pleasant


----------



## mygoodies

Israeli_Flava said:


> It has been a long, emotionally painful situation for me, but I found out today that Paris has detected an issue with my bag and will be replacing it. I'm happy that no one else (on this thread) had to endure what I did. Hopefully they will be able to find another bag more quickly but I was told it could take 3 months for my replacement to arrive.




O....YAY!! So happy to hear this IF!! I've read all the sad details abt yr struggle with yr baby!! I keep my toes and fingers crossed for a quick replacement.


----------



## Anfang

doloresmia said:


> Just got great news - H is going to take care of my smelly bag situation with replacement as others have reported....
> 
> One of the bags did not come to me directly from H. H still is standing behind their product. Buying a bag from a reseller is not the issue.


Hooray, *doloresmia*, I'm happy to hear this good news! Finallly you were heard! 



Israeli_Flava said:


> It has been a long, emotionally painful situation for me, but I found out today that Paris has detected an issue with my bag and will be replacing it. I'm happy that no one else (on this thread) had to endure what I did. Hopefully they will be able to find another bag more quickly but I was told it could take 3 months for my replacement to arrive.


*IF*, I have no words, just this :


----------



## Jadeite

IF and doloresmia that's great news especially for IF she's had some trying encounters which is utterly ludicrous to have happened. 

Doloresmia, very glad they addressed also the bag which did not come from store. 

I haven't heard about my bag yet but hopefully also a good outcome soon.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Anfang said:


> *IF*, I have no words, just this :



You, my dear, are HEAVEN SENT!   I mean that.


----------



## Mindi B

IF, I'm with Anfang,  for this outcome!  I was told it would be about three months, too, IF, so I think that's the party line, but as my SA said wryly, "Of course, it's Hermes, so who knows?"  But at least we DO know that the right course has been taken.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Mindi B said:


> IF, I'm with Anfang,  for this outcome!  I was told it would be about three months, too, IF, so I think that's the party line, but as my SA said wryly, "Of course, it's Hermes, so who knows?"  But at least we DO know that the right course has been taken.



Thank you my dear! I really appreciate all of the wonderful words of encouragement you and the others have provided over the past few months. I have received such an outpouring of support and assistance with this matter. THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hopiko said:


> OMG, I am sooooo happy for you.  I  am sorry that you had to endure this nightmare but at least they are making it right.  CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!
> 
> I am truly sooooo happy to hear this.D
> 
> I hope that they do the right thing for me and the others that have not gotten a satisfactory resolution as of yet!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

pierina2 said:


> I'm so very glad to hear that, IF, no one should have to go through what you endured.





etoupebirkin said:


> I am so relieved and happy for you. I hope it comes quickly. (((Hugs))))





mp4 said:


> Persistence pays off.  I am soooo sorry this was so difficult, but I couldn't be happier that H is finally making this right for you!!!



Thank you dears!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mygoodies said:


> O....YAY!! So happy to hear this IF!! I've read all the sad details abt yr struggle with yr baby!! I keep my toes and fingers crossed for a quick replacement.





Jadeite said:


> IF and doloresmia that's great news especially for IF she's had some trying encounters which is utterly ludicrous to have happened.
> 
> Doloresmia, very glad they addressed also the bag which did not come from store.
> 
> I haven't heard about my bag yet but hopefully also a good outcome soon.



Thank u. This means a lot to me.

Jadeite, I'm sure they will respond with a replacement. Fingers crossed my dear.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Mindi B said:


> IF, I'm with Anfang,  for this outcome!  I was told it would be about three months, too, IF, so I think that's the party line, but as my SA said wryly, "Of course, it's Hermes, so who knows?" * But at least we DO know that the right course has been taken.*



I'm so jaded by my experience that I'll believe it when I see it. =(


----------



## Anfang

Israeli_Flava said:


> You, my dear, are HEAVEN SENT!   I mean that.





Israeli_Flava said:


> I'm so jaded by my experience that I'll believe it when I see it. =(


Sweetheart, thank you for your kind words, you're such a doll!  And please make sure you'll quickly see it!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Anfang said:


> Sweetheart, thank you for your kind words, you're such a doll!  And please make sure you'll quickly see it!



:kiss: J'essaie de rester positif mon ami!


----------



## Anfang

Israeli_Flava said:


> :kiss: J'essaie de rester positif mon ami!


Il *FAUT* rester positif, my friend! We keep our eyes wide opened for you!


----------



## Julide

Israeli_Flava said:


> It has been a long, emotionally painful situation for me, but I found out today that Paris has detected an issue with my bag and will be replacing it. I'm happy that no one else (on this thread) had to endure what I did. Hopefully they will be able to find another bag more quickly but I was told it could take 3 months for my replacement to arrive.



*IF*,I am beyond relieved to hear that you will get a replacement bag. Your persistence has paid off! Words can not describe my happiness that your dilemma has finally been addressed properly. I hope your bag comes soon!


*Doloresmia* I am happy to hear that even bags bought thru resellers are being taken in by the stores. I hope your bag comes soon too


----------



## **Chanel**

purselover888 said:


> That's wonderful!
> 
> So great to hear that Hermes is taking care of odd smelling bags, whether they come from Hermes or from a reseller!!!
> 
> This is really the right approach, that they stand behind their product no matter what!



+1

I am happy to read that H. is taking care of this issue, even if the bag hasn't been purchased from H. directly .

Hope everyone involved will receive the same good outcome and that they will get a replacement non-smelly bag soon .


----------



## etoile de mer

doloresmia said:


> Just got great news - H is going to take care of my smelly bag situation with replacement as others have reported....
> 
> One of the bags did not come to me directly from H. H still is standing behind their product. Buying a bag from a reseller is not the issue.



So glad to hear, *doloresmia*!


----------



## etoile de mer

Israeli_Flava said:


> It has been a long, emotionally painful situation for me, but I found out today that Paris has detected an issue with my bag and will be replacing it. I'm happy that no one else (on this thread) had to endure what I did. Hopefully they will be able to find another bag more quickly but I was told it could take 3 months for my replacement to arrive.



That's great news, *IF* and hoping for a speedy replacement! So very sorry for the ordeal you've been through with this.


----------



## eagle1002us

Israeli_Flava said:


> It has been a long, emotionally painful situation for me, but I found out today that Paris has detected an issue with my bag and will be replacing it. I'm happy that no one else (on this thread) had to endure what I did. Hopefully they will be able to find another bag more quickly but I was told it could take 3 months for my replacement to arrive.







I gotta hand it to you IF:  you played this one right.  Just right.   


Geez, and I wanted to see someone leading a mob of disgruntled bag-owners in the manner of Delacroix's painting, "Liberty leading the people."


----------



## Mindi B

eagle1002us said:


> I gotta hand it to you IF:  you played this one right.  Just right.
> 
> 
> Geez, and I wanted to see someone leading a mob of disgruntled bag-owners in the manner of Delacroix's painting, "Liberty leading the people."



YES!  This is inspired imagery.  But we're gonna need a rather confident tPFer to pose as "Liberty."  As I recall, she is in a state of deshabille.


----------



## Anfang

Mindi B said:


> YES!  This is inspired imagery.  But we're gonna need a rather confident tPFer to pose as "Liberty."  As I recall, she is in a state of deshabille.


So true! :lolots:


----------



## swezfamily

Israeli_Flava said:


> It has been a long, emotionally painful situation for me, but I found out today that Paris has detected an issue with my bag and will be replacing it. I'm happy that no one else (on this thread) had to endure what I did. Hopefully they will be able to find another bag more quickly but I was told it could take 3 months for my replacement to arrive.




Finally!!!  I'm so happy to hear this. I hope that your terrible experience hasn't forever ruined your love for Hermes, but in the end you will have your beautiful soufre bag.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> YES!  This is inspired imagery.  But we're gonna need a rather confident tPFer to pose as "Liberty."  As I recall, she is in a state of deshabille.







Yes!  Liberty evidently just got out of the shower and threw some clothes on.


(Or maybe a mob would follow any pretty woman in that state of dishabille).


The day that H has a policy of replacement as opposed to an ad hoc, make it up as we go along approach, will be worthy of a commemorative painting for the Louvre, wouldn't you agree, Mindi?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

eagle1002us said:


> Yes!  Liberty evidently just got out of the shower and threw some clothes on.
> 
> 
> (Or maybe a mob would follow any pretty woman in that state of dishabille).
> 
> *
> The day that H has a policy of replacement as opposed to an ad hoc, make it up as we go along approach, will be worthy of a commemorative painting for the Louvre, wouldn't you agree, Mindi*?



here, here


----------



## Israeli_Flava

etoile de mer said:


> That's great news, *IF* and hoping for a speedy replacement! So very sorry for the ordeal you've been through with this.


Thank you darling. I can't wait to put all of this behind me....



eagle1002us said:


> I gotta hand it to you IF:  you played this one right.  Just right.
> 
> 
> Geez, and I wanted to see someone leading a mob of disgruntled bag-owners in the manner of Delacroix's painting, "Liberty leading the people."



Glad it didn't come to THAT... but it was certainly brewing....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

swezfamily said:


> Finally!!!  I'm so happy to hear this. I hope that your terrible experience hasn't forever ruined your love for Hermes, but in the end you will have your beautiful soufre bag.



Thank you! No, my heart still burns madly for Hermes.... and therefore I often doubt my sanity 

I'm dying for my bag! I wore that amazing little Jewel so much yellow became my signature color. I get stopped at work by people asking where my Bright Yellow B is.... Oh how I miss her.


----------



## Anfang

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thank you! No, my heart still burns madly for Hermes.... and therefore I often doubt my sanity
> 
> I'm dying for my bag! I wore that amazing little Jewel so much yellow became my signature color. I get stopped at work by people asking where my Bright Yellow B is.... Oh how I miss her.


She'll soon be back, my dear, and off this skunky smell! You're on your way, now!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Anfang said:


> She'll soon be back, my dear, and off this skunky smell! You're on your way, now!



You're such a darling friend. I'm still in shock


----------



## Anfang

Israeli_Flava said:


> You're such a darling friend. I'm still in shock


Bah, darlling, for once, a shock in a good way! I'm so very happy about this! But all of us really need to keep an eye on this. Stay tuned!


----------



## Mindi B

eagle1002us said:


> Yes!  Liberty evidently just got out of the shower and threw some clothes on.
> 
> 
> (Or maybe a mob would follow any pretty woman in that state of dishabille).
> 
> 
> The day that H has a policy of replacement as opposed to an ad hoc, make it up as we go along approach, will be worthy of a commemorative painting for the Louvre, wouldn't you agree, Mindi?



Definitely.  Hermes' policies generally are Munch's "The Scream."  More Mona Lisa-like policies would be sooooo nice.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> Definitely.  Hermes' policies generally are Munch's "The Scream."  More Mona Lisa-like policies would be sooooo nice.





I actually have no problem with bowing and scraping from H.  I don't think there's  a painting (or model) for that, tho.  


I certainly hope *Israeli Flav*a and the other tpfers with problem bags get bowing and scraping!


----------



## Jadeite

Mindi B said:


> Definitely.  Hermes' policies generally are Munch's "The Scream."  More Mona Lisa-like policies would be sooooo nice.





Well i think they are already Mona-Lisa like. Now you see it. Now you don't. Oh was that a smile?


----------



## Mindi B

Okay, jeez, sorry, bad example.  I was trying to think of a famous work that stood in contrast to The Scream's angst.  If y'all come up with a famous work featuring bowing and scraping (I'm no art historian), have at it.  I'm officially retiring from the art analogy game.  We're off-topic anyhow.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

eagle1002us said:


> I actually have no problem with bowing and scraping from H.  I don't think there's  a painting (or model) for that, tho.
> 
> 
> I certainly hope *Israeli Flav*a and the other tpfers with problem bags get bowing and scraping!



I have absolutely no idea what any of this means. Sorry.


----------



## thebirkinfairy

Israeli_Flava said:


> I have absolutely no idea what any of this means. Sorry.


I just got word that this is happening with my friends "So Kelly" in Togo. It was purchased in the fall of 2013 and was most likely produced in the mid-late summer months of 2013.


----------



## Mindi B

Israeli_Flava said:


> I have absolutely no idea what any of this means. Sorry.



Yeah, actually, me neither, IF.  I believe a little flight of metaphorical fancy relating to Hermes' attitudes to customers ended badly when my contribution was given a thumbs down by the judges.  Please ignore.  Not relevant to the actual matter at hand.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

.


----------



## Greenapplejade

Hi everyone! I was accepting the bitter (not exactly skunky) smell of my R-stamped togo Birkin until I chanced upon this thread.
I started using it a week ago and there is a very strong bitter smell unlike the other lovely smelling togo birkins I have. It doesn't make me feel sick but strong enough to be aware.


Should I be concerned or wait for the smell to disappear?  Thanks and appreciate your advice


----------



## Pinkydream

Israeli_Flava said:


> It has been a long, emotionally painful situation for me, but I found out today that Paris has detected an issue with my bag and will be replacing it. I'm happy that no one else (on this thread) had to endure what I did. Hopefully they will be able to find another bag more quickly but I was told it could take 3 months for my replacement to arrive.



Yay sweetie I am so very happy for you!! Persistence really paid off. I cant imagine why H treats their customers this way. You are such a loyal customer to the Boutique. I was treated quite unpleasant too when I found out that the yearstamp in one of my B's was missing and presented the bag at the Boutique.
Again I am most happy for you dear


----------



## Jadeite

Greenapplejade said:


> Hi everyone! I was accepting the bitter (not exactly skunky) smell of my R-stamped togo Birkin until I chanced upon this thread.
> I started using it a week ago and there is a very strong bitter smell unlike the other lovely smelling togo birkins I have. It doesn't make me feel sick but strong enough to be aware.
> 
> 
> Should I be concerned or wait for the smell to disappear?  Thanks and appreciate your advice




I think waiting or not it's up to you if you want to live with it for the time being. As I said in an earlier post for a bag this costly I have no desire to tolerate such poor quality control. I sent mine back to the store.


----------



## eagle1002us

eagle1002us said:


> I actually have no problem with bowing and scraping from H.  I don't think there's  a painting (or model) for that, tho.
> 
> 
> I certainly hope *Israeli Flav*a and the other tpfers with problem bags get bowing and scraping!





By that I mean H staff being extremely apologetic.


----------



## kath00

What do they mean that a bag is being 'rebuilt'?  Does that essentially mean remade from scratch?

Is everyone getting the identical bag replacement? 

How long until the bag is confirmed defective in Paris?

Thank you for this informative thread.  Just sent a BE Togo R year in and waiting (not so patiently)...


----------



## Mindi B

I'll take a stab (but I have no inside knowledge).  I heard from my boutique after about 2-3 weeks that Paris had declared the bag defective and were "replacing" it.  To me, replacement and rebuilding would not be the same, though both could be effective.  Replacement =  Old bag scrapped, brand new from-the-ground-up bag substituted.  Rebuilding = Parts of old bag reused in new one (probably the "good" leather panels, perhaps the hardware?).  Yes, I've been told I'll be getting the same bag, same size, color. leather (Togo, obviously), and hardware.
Perhaps (again, a guess) bags in a color that is no longer in production or otherwise hard to come by are more likely to be rebuilt, since that shade of leather is scarce?  Don't know, and Hermes, typically, isn't telling.
ETA: Rebuilding a bag isn't new: those who have had a bag damaged because one portion became stained, gouged, etc. have reported having a panel replaced by Paris, so it is done with some regularity.  But some of these smelly bags may be beyond saving if all or most of the leather is bad.


----------



## kittyo

Hi everyone - just saw this thread after googling my problem. I bought a rose lipstick 32 Togo Kelly ghw last August (Q stamp) and kept it in its box unused until this week. It's so beautiful but I noticed a terrible smell (skunk exactly!) and thought it was odd as my other Togo bags smelled so wonderful (we all know that smell!). I contacted my manager at H store and he said that I was one of the unlucky ones and must return the bag immediately. So am doing so this week. He said H was aware of this problem and they will sort it out. Also said the smell would not lessen or go away.  Hope we are a few and that H can deal with this in a timely fashion. Good luck to everyone! Kitty x


----------



## Mindi B

Well, the good news is that Hermes appears now to be ready to acknowledge and respond to this issue without making the customer jump through hoops.  Arguably this should have happened faster, but it's happening.  Perhaps the foot-dragging is truly over.


----------



## afsweet

Finally managed to bring my B back to the boutique I bought it from, and they were super easy to work with. They said it'll take 2-3 weeks for me to hear back. When I asked if replacements are made to order, the operations manager wasn't able to say for sure. She did say it shouldn't be a problem for me to get a replacement for my bag though since the color is still in production. 

I'm not in any rush although I already miss my bamboo B. I just feel bad for the craftsmen whose hard work will be wasted when these defective items are destroyed.


----------



## BirkinLover77

kittyo said:


> Hi everyone - just saw this thread after googling my problem. I bought a rose lipstick 32 Togo Kelly ghw last August (Q stamp) and kept it in its box unused until this week. It's so beautiful but I noticed a terrible smell (skunk exactly!) and thought it was odd as my other Togo bags smelled so wonderful (we all know that smell!). I contacted my manager at H store and he said that I was one of the unlucky ones and must return the bag immediately. So am doing so this week. He said H was aware of this problem and they will sort it out. Also said the smell would not lessen or go away.  Hope we are a few and that H can deal with this in a timely fashion. Good luck to everyone! Kitty x


Really sad to hear after a long time and the smell still remain in your bag!!!!sad:


----------



## BirkinLover77

Mindi B said:


> Well, the good news is that Hermes appears now to be ready to acknowledge and respond to this issue without making the customer jump through hoops.  Arguably this should have happened faster, but it's happening.  Perhaps the foot-dragging is truly over.


It's great to know that a company like hermes is responding to customer needs which is the heart of the company.


----------



## BirkinLover77

stephc005 said:


> Finally managed to bring my B back to the boutique I bought it from, and they were super easy to work with. They said it'll take 2-3 weeks for me to hear back. When I asked if replacements are made to order, the operations manager wasn't able to say for sure. She did say it shouldn't be a problem for me to get a replacement for my bag though since the color is still in production.
> 
> I'm not in any rush although I already miss my bamboo B. I just feel bad for the craftsmen whose hard work will be wasted when these defective items are destroyed.


Great to know that you will finally have some answers on your Bag.


----------



## audreylita

kittyo said:


> Hi everyone - just saw this thread after googling my problem. I bought a rose lipstick 32 Togo Kelly ghw last August (Q stamp) and kept it in its box unused until this week. It's so beautiful but I noticed a terrible smell (skunk exactly!) and thought it was odd as my other Togo bags smelled so wonderful (we all know that smell!). I contacted my manager at H store and he said that I was one of the unlucky ones and must return the bag immediately. So am doing so this week. He said H was aware of this problem and they will sort it out. Also said the smell would not lessen or go away.  Hope we are a few and that H can deal with this in a timely fashion. Good luck to everyone! Kitty x



Which boutique did you contact?  It's interesting that each has varied responses.


----------



## Mindi B

I think some of the inconsistency in response was because for a long time (too long a time), Hermes corporate failed to acknowledge the issue, so individual boutiques were responding idiosyncratically, more or less in accordance with the personalities of their personnel.  Some boutiques took the customer's word that there was a problem and sought more info; some were, sadly, smug and condescending and disbelieving.  Now that, finally, there appears to be word from On High that this issue is real, all boutiques (I hope) are more or less on the same page.


----------



## audreylita

Mindi B said:


> I think some of the inconsistency in response was because for a long time (too long a time), Hermes corporate failed to acknowledge the issue, so individual boutiques were responding idiosyncratically, more or less in accordance with the personalities of their personnel.  Some boutiques took the customer's word that there was a problem and sought more info; some were, sadly, smug and condescending and disbelieving.  Now that, finally, there appears to be word from On High that this issue is real, all boutiques (I hope) are more or less on the same page.



Not exactly my experience as of last week.  I did not get outright acknowledgement.


----------



## Mindi B

Well, that stinks.  What in the world is gained at this point by feigning ignorance?  The problem HAS been acknowledged and further obfuscation will only p*ss off the customers.  Grrrrr.


----------



## audreylita

I'm in toe tap mode, waiting for a response.


----------



## Mindi B

It better be the right response.  But it's ridiculous to make you wait for confirmation at this point.  Double grrrr.


----------



## lulilu

audreylita said:


> I'm in toe tap mode, waiting for a response.



A, not sure where you got it, but Madison is definitely not admitting to problems.  The SAs and craftspeople have all sorts of weird reactions, none of which are admissions that there has been a problem.

Hope your experience is positive.


----------



## lulilu

stephc005 said:


> Finally managed to bring my B back to the boutique I bought it from, and they were super easy to work with. They said it'll take 2-3 weeks for me to hear back. When I asked if replacements are made to order, the operations manager wasn't able to say for sure. She did say it shouldn't be a problem for me to get a replacement for my bag though since the color is still in production.
> 
> I'm not in any rush although I already miss my bamboo B. I just feel bad for the craftsmen whose hard work will be wasted when these defective items are destroyed.



Another lesson not to let anything we buy sit in the box, assuming all is well.  I paid for something at the Chanel boutique and had it shipped to my home.  I let the box sit there for a couple of months, because I wasn't ready to use it.  Much to my surprise when I opened the box, it was not what I tried on and purchased, but something I'd never even seen before.  I felt so dumb.  I trusted it was what i bought and stuff it in the closet until I needed it.  Never again will I make that mistake. 

I have to add it all turned out in the end, but not without many phone calls and explanations and disbelieving responses from the boutique.  What a pain it was.  Learned my lesson the hard way.


----------



## doloresmia

One thing I don't understand is how the various craftspeople working on the bags - the ones we are returning - could work on them for so long, or could choose from a batch of leathers to make a bag, or whatever else, without noting an issue. 

The smell had to have been overwhelming on the hide in question, in close proximity for the duration the crafts person was working on the bag, right?

Probably will never get an answer, but I am curious.


----------



## eagle1002us

I have never seen pix of the crafter's workroom but it could be inundated with the latest H perfume.


Seriously, *Doloresmia*, you raise an interesting question.   I'm sure that the leather smell as described could give people migraines with prolonged exposure.


----------



## livethelake

audreylita said:


> Not exactly my experience as of last week.  I did not get outright acknowledgement.





Mindi B said:


> Well, that stinks.  What in the world is gained at this point by feigning ignorance?  The problem HAS been acknowledged and further obfuscation will only p*ss off the customers.  Grrrrr.





lulilu said:


> A, not sure where you got it, but Madison is definitely not admitting to problems.  The SAs and craftspeople have all sorts of weird reactions, none of which are admissions that there has been a problem.
> 
> Hope your experience is positive.




I think the issue might be that the bag is not a togo bag from 2013?

As I recall, audreylita's bag is from 2007 (earlier post in this thread)  so perhaps Hermes is looking at her report as something unrelated to the recent problems.


----------



## Mindi B

livethelake, that certainly could be a factor.  But if it's Madison, well, that's par for the course for them, regardless of the issue.  NOT the nicest place to shop for most.


----------



## livethelake

Agree - Def not the nicest place to shop...however they do seem to have a process for intake and processing/evaluation of the bags now.  Intake thru the repair department, send the bag to Paris for evaluation.  The Repair department will have an order number for tracking.   Not a quick process but a process nonetheless


----------



## Mindi B

^^^That's something!--Perhaps a fixed process will help to alleviate the "luck of the draw" element at Madison, where the customer experience seems to depend on which SA one gets and what kind of day they're having.  I've been treated beautifully there and I've been treated as if I'd come to steal the displays. . . bizarre.


----------



## audreylita

audreylita said:


> Maybe you only have one panel that is bad?  You need to decide if you can live with it or if you're willing to wait out getting a replacement.  I have a bag that is so bad that when I had it on my car seat in the sun I had to open the windows because it was making me gag.





livethelake said:


> I think the issue might be that the bag is not a togo bag from 2013?
> 
> As I recall, audreylita's bag is from 2007 (earlier post in this thread)  so perhaps Hermes is looking at her report as something unrelated to the recent problems.




I did not date my first response but it was a special order from 2013.  I own many togo bags and have not checked all of them.  I was just saying that the one from 2007 has that odor as well but the one from last year was so nauseating that I could not even be in the same room with it.


----------



## livethelake

audreylita said:


> I did not date my first response but it was a special order from 2013.  I own many togo bags and have not checked all of them.  I was just saying that the one from 2007 has that odor as well but the one from last year was so nauseating that I could not even be in the same room with it.




I was referring to your post below from May 19 where you reference your bag from 2007 and your stay tuned comment.  Guess you now have two bags with issues?

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/odd-leather-smell-848698-57.html#post26783495

In any event, hope your issues are resolved quickly


----------



## audreylita

livethelake said:


> I was referring to your post below from May 19 where you reference your bag from 2007 and your stay tuned comment.  Guess you now have two bags with issues?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/odd-leather-smell-848698-57.html#post26783495
> 
> In any event, hope your issues are resolved quickly



Yes two with issues.  I have not checked the others yet.  I'm most concerned with the recent one (a special order) that smelled like a sewer.


----------



## Mindi B

audreylita, I'm really sorry about this.  Having an SO involved in this whole mess is the absolute worst.  I hope, despite the boutique's refusal to acknowledge the issue, Paris will do the right thing and be able to replicate your special bag in an odor-free version.


----------



## kcavatu

Has anyone had this odor issue that has resolved itself over time? I have an R stamped black togo birkin, that definitely has a skunk odor, but it is not as severe as the odor others have described.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

kcavatu said:


> Has anyone had this odor issue that has resolved itself over time? I have an R stamped black togo birkin, that definitely has a skunk odor, but it is not as severe as the odor others have described.



No one has posted anything about the odor going away.
I had my bag for at least 6 months, attempting to "air it out", and unfortunately the odor never went away. It seemed to be less noticable in the colder months with less sunshine, but, in my case, the smell was always there if the bag was exposed to 
sunlight =(

I also remember putting my bag in my bedroom for a while and the odor gave me a headache. I definitely think this smell is toxic.


----------



## audreylita

Israeli_Flava said:


> No one has posted anything about the odor going away.
> I had my bag for at least 6 months, attempting to "air it out", and unfortunately the odor never went away. It seemed to be less noticable in the colder months with less sunshine, but, in my case, the smell was always there if the bag was exposed to
> sunlight =(
> 
> I also remember putting my bag in my bedroom for a while and the odor gave me a headache. *I definitely think this smell is toxic.*



Agreed.  I had the same physical reaction I have to new carpeting.  There is definitely something chemical going on that we should not be around.


----------



## MYH

Hi all - I've decided I cannot stand the smell of my skunky kelly  and am going to take her back to the H boutique.  I'm hoping I don't get the run-around at the Beverly Hills boutique especially since I did not buy it there.  Wish me luck!


----------



## Kitty S.

MYH said:


> Hi all - I've decided I cannot stand the smell of my skunky kelly  and am going to take her back to the H boutique.  I'm hoping I don't get the run-around at the Beverly Hills boutique especially since I did not buy it there.  Wish me luck!




Good luck! Let us know who it goes.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MYH said:


> Hi all - I've decided I cannot stand the smell of my skunky kelly  and am going to take her back to the H boutique.  I'm hoping I don't get the run-around at the Beverly Hills boutique especially since I did not buy it there.  Wish me luck!



Oh no! Remind me again... is it togo??? Can you make it stink before you take it in so it won't reuqire too much discussion???
Poor thing I wish you luck and I'm sure it will all be fine.  
I'm convinced I was just cursed.


----------



## Mindi B

As painful as it is, MYH, I think you're doing the right thing.  You should not have to live with this.  And the boutique ought to help: it's no skin off their nose (and no impact on their inventory) to facilitate the return of your bag to Paris.  My US boutique did so; so should BH.  Good luck!


----------



## livethelake

MYH said:


> Hi all - I've decided I cannot stand the smell of my skunky kelly  and am going to take her back to the H boutique.  I'm hoping I don't get the run-around at the Beverly Hills boutique especially since I did not buy it there.  Wish me luck!



You will be fine and it's the right thing to do.  Don't try to live with it!

Take it to the repair department directly in BH.  They are familiar with the issue.


----------



## Anfang

MYH said:


> Hi all - I've decided I cannot stand the smell of my skunky kelly  and am going to take her back to the H boutique.  I'm hoping I don't get the run-around at the Beverly Hills boutique especially since I did not buy it there.  Wish me luck!


*MYH, *my dear, please, retur,n your skunk, wherever you bought it. Please do it, and get a fresh new one. Don't live with a skunk! Do it now!


----------



## MYH

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh no! Remind me again... is it togo??? Can you make it stink before you take it in so it won't reuqire too much discussion???
> Poor thing I wish you luck and I'm sure it will all be fine.
> I'm convinced I was just cursed.



Yes, gold togo.  Thanks for your well wishes!


----------



## VesperSparrow

Best of luck, MYH .  We're all with you!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MYH said:


> Yes, gold togo.  Thanks for your well wishes!



Oh yes. Did you go yet? Waiting to hear how it went...


----------



## MYH

Hi all - I did not have time today.  I'll probably go next week.  I promise to report back when I take it in.  Thanks for the words of encouragement.


----------



## Chech

I am so glad a friend told me about this thread when I mentioned that my B35 togo BE smelled like skunk for some reason. I've tried everything like airing it out; even bounce sheet still no success. it was embarrassing carrying it out the few times I did. 


After Seeing all the post here this morning, I ran to my H boutique with the bag. Now she's on her way to Paris for an "evaluation".


----------



## flowerboy

Great what would we do without each other?


----------



## Nico_79

Chech said:


> I am so glad a friend told me about this thread when I mentioned that my B35 togo BE smelled like skunk for some reason. I've tried everything like airing it out; even bounce sheet still no success. it was embarrassing carrying it out the few times I did.
> 
> 
> After Seeing all the post here this morning, I ran to my H boutique with the bag. Now she's on her way to Paris for an "evaluation".


While I'm sorry to hear about your skunky bag, I am glad you found this thread and made the decision to return to H. I hope it goes well for you and they send a replacement.


----------



## Nico_79

MYH said:


> Hi all - I did not have time today.  I'll probably go next week.  I promise to report back when I take it in.  Thanks for the words of encouragement.


*MYH * - I'm so sorry to hear about your skunky kelly, but it's really for the best. I hope a new one returns to you soon.


----------



## MYH

Mindi B said:


> As painful as it is, MYH, I think you're doing the right thing.  You should not have to live with this.  And the boutique ought to help: it's no skin off their nose (and no impact on their inventory) to facilitate the return of your bag to Paris.  My US boutique did so; so should BH.  Good luck!





livethelake said:


> You will be fine and it's the right thing to do.  Don't try to live with it!
> 
> Take it to the repair department directly in BH.  They are familiar with the issue.





Anfang said:


> *MYH, *my dear, please, retur,n your skunk, wherever you bought it. Please do it, and get a fresh new one. Don't live with a skunk! Do it now!





VesperSparrow said:


> Best of luck, MYH .  We're all with you!





Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh yes. Did you go yet? Waiting to hear how it went...





Nico_79 said:


> *MYH * - I'm so sorry to hear about your skunky kelly, but it's really for the best. I hope a new one returns to you soon.



Thanks dear H friends.  I have to admit I am feeling all wobbly just thinking of parting with my kelly.  She is my one and only K.  But I know she must go back.


----------



## hopiko

MYH said:


> Thanks dear H friends.  I have to admit I am feeling all wobbly just thinking of parting with my kelly.  She is my one and only K.  But I know she must go back.



Don't!  You will get a smell free beauty and be so happy!


----------



## Nico_79

MYH said:


> Thanks dear H friends.  I have to admit I am feeling all wobbly just thinking of parting with my kelly.  She is my one and only K.  But I know she must go back.



I totally understand how you feel. I've been without my Kelly since January, but it's worth the separation to get the bag of your dreams imo.


----------



## MYH

Nico_79 said:


> I totally understand how you feel. I've been without my Kelly since January, but it's worth the separation to get the bag of your dreams imo.


Since Jan Nico??? I would be  by now!


----------



## eagle1002us

Nico_79 said:


> I totally understand how you feel. I've been without my Kelly since January, but it's worth the separation to get the bag of your dreams imo.





Nico, has H said why they need so long to resolve the problem?


----------



## mp4

Nico_79 said:


> I totally understand how you feel. I've been without my Kelly since January, but it's worth the separation to get the bag of your dreams imo.



Me too....since January....  Mine was my one and only SO B.  H will not replace so now I am waiting way too long for a refund check to arrive.


----------



## Nico_79

eagle1002us said:


> Nico, has H said why they need so long to resolve the problem?



Eagle, they did give me a replacement in March, but it was skunky too! So I'm still waiting. My SA did say there's new batch of etain being made?


----------



## pierina2

Just curious - it's at least five months later now.  Does anyone have a replacement bag yet?


----------



## Luvbolide

Nico_79 said:


> Eagle, they did give me a replacement in March, but it was skunky too! So I'm still waiting. My SA did say there's new batch of etain being made?





Oh my gosh, Nico - I can't believe you got two of the skunks.  I really hope this works out for you soon!


----------



## Mindi B

pierina2 said:


> Just curious - it's at least five months later now.  Does anyone have a replacement bag yet?



Mine is being shipped from my boutique now--Not in my hands quite yet.  But I am pretty sure mine was replaceable from existing inventory, since it was black and not unusual in any way.  Out-of-production colors and SOs--anything that might need to be remade from scratch--will take much longer, I would think. I told my SA to smell the new one before it got shipped!  I am still apprehensive.


----------



## Jadeite

Mindi B said:


> Mine is being shipped from my boutique now--Not in my hands quite yet.  But I am pretty sure mine was replaceable from existing inventory, since it was black and not unusual in any way.  Out-of-production colors and SOs--anything that might need to be remade from scratch--will take much longer, I would think. I told my SA to smell the new one before it got shipped!  I am still apprehensive.




Fingers crossed for you Mindi.


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, Jadeite.  My problem is actually insignificant when compared to what others here have experienced: I was treated very well by my boutique and my bag was not a holy grail.  I was told "by knowledgeable sources" that there is a team in place, presumably in Paris, whose sole job at the moment is dealing with this skunky issue, so I hope everyone will receive the speediest resolution possible from here on.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> Thank you, Jadeite.  My problem is actually insignificant when compared to what others here have experienced: I was treated very well by my boutique and my bag was not a holy grail.  *I was told "by knowledgeable sources" that there is a team in place, presumably in Paris, whose sole job at the moment is dealing with this skunky issue*, so I hope everyone will receive the speediest resolution possible from here on.



*Mindi*, so sorry to hear that you are dealing with the skunky issue, too. I am quite apprehensive about my SO B30 that should arrive any month now. 
The first thing that I will do is smell it. 

Also, I heard that this skunky smell is usually limited to epsom and togo leathers. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Mindi B

Yup, I believe those are the two leathers that seem involved: most of the issues reported in this thread are Togo, with Epsom a distant second.


----------



## pierina2

Mindi B said:


> Mine is being shipped from my boutique now--Not in my hands quite yet.  But I am pretty sure mine was replaceable from existing inventory, since it was black and not unusual in any way.  Out-of-production colors and SOs--anything that might need to be remade from scratch--will take much longer, I would think. I told my SA to smell the new one before it got shipped!  I am still apprehensive.


 
Thanks for your answer, *Mindi,* and also for the additional information!  I was just thinking that for all this five months of talk, we don't know for certain what the solution is really going to be.  Different for everyone, no doubt, depending on the bag they returned, but it's very encouraging that yours is on the way.  Great news!  Hopefully everyone will be getting theirs back soon.


----------



## Julide

mp4 said:


> Me too....since January....  Mine was my one and only SO B.  H will not replace so now I am waiting way too long for a refund check to arrive.



I am so sorry to hear this *MP4*. I hope that your check arrives soon.


----------



## mp4

pierina2 said:


> Thanks for your answer, *Mindi,* and also for the additional information!  I was just thinking that for all this five months of talk, we don't know for certain what the solution is really going to be.  Different for everyone, no doubt, depending on the bag they returned, but it's very encouraging that yours is on the way.  Great news!  Hopefully everyone will be getting theirs back soon.



As I stated yesterday, H refused to remake my SO or replace with something similar.  So after 5 months of waiting, I am getting a refund.  Not what I wanted...but what can you do...


----------



## mp4

Julide said:


> I am so sorry to hear this *MP4*. I hope that your check arrives soon.



Thanks Dear!

I quietly read this thread with interest.  I was waiting for my solution to be determined before posting.


----------



## mp4

Mindi B said:


> Mine is being shipped from my boutique now--Not in my hands quite yet.  But I am pretty sure mine was replaceable from existing inventory, since it was black and not unusual in any way.  Out-of-production colors and SOs--anything that might need to be remade from scratch--will take much longer, I would think. I told my SA to smell the new one before it got shipped!  I am still apprehensive.



Glad yours is on the way!  Put it in the sun when you get it!


----------



## Mindi B

The sad fact is that some special bags probably cannot be remade--the colors of leather required may simply not be available anymore.


----------



## kath00

mp4 said:


> As I stated yesterday, H refused to remake my SO or replace with something similar.  So after 5 months of waiting, I am getting a refund.  Not what I wanted...but what can you do...



OMG that is awful.  You really should insist on the opportunity to at least order another SO!


----------



## mp4

Mindi B said:


> The sad fact is that some special bags probably cannot be remade--the colors of leather required may simply not be available anymore.



Yup...it sucks...



kath00 said:


> OMG that is awful.  You really should insist on the opportunity to at least order another SO!



I was given the opportunity but there was nothing offered that I really wanted.


----------



## Anfang

mp4 said:


> Me too....since January....  Mine was my one and only SO B.  H will not replace so now I am waiting way too long for a refund check to arrive.


Oh *mp4*, I feel so much for you! SO probably are less easy to replace...But living with a skunk was certainly not the best thing to do...



Mindi B said:


> Mine is being shipped from my boutique now--Not in my hands quite yet.  But I am pretty sure mine was replaceable from existing inventory, since it was black and not unusual in any way.  Out-of-production colors and SOs--anything that might need to be remade from scratch--will take much longer, I would think. I told my SA to smell the new one before it got shipped!  I am still apprehensive.


I'm happy for you, *Mindi*! I agree unusual bags are certainly hard to replace. But gosh, this skunky moment...


----------



## Anfang

Jadeite said:


> Fingers crossed for you Mindi.


And for YOU my dear *Jadeite*. I know you too got a skunk...


----------



## livethelake

mp4 said:


> As I stated yesterday, H refused to remake my SO or replace with something similar.  So after 5 months of waiting, I am getting a refund.  Not what I wanted...but what can you do...



Damn D....I'm so sorry


----------



## flowerboy

So sorry but to be in that predicament of not wanting anything .......


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

mp4 said:


> Thanks Dear!
> 
> I quietly read this thread with interest.  I was waiting for my solution to be determined before posting.



This thread terrifies me, as I all of you know that I am waiting for my SO to arrive at any moment. Now, I wish that I never ordered an SO. 

*mp4*, did your bag smell immediately or was this skunky smell something that grew over time?


----------



## Anfang

VigeeLeBrun said:


> This thread terrifies me, as I all of you know that I am waiting for my SO to arrive at any moment. Now, I wish that I never ordered an SO.
> 
> *mp4*, did your bag smell immediately or was this skunky smell something that grew over time?


*Vigee*, if your SO is not Togo or Epsom, you'll probably will be out of all this mess. Fingers crossed for you, my dear, even if I still am sorry for all of us who had this darn issue...


----------



## mp4

Anfang said:


> And for YOU my dear *Jadeite*. I know you too got a skunk...



Quoted the wrong response but wanted to thank you *anfag*!



livethelake said:


> Damn D....I'm so sorry



  thanks Hun!



flowerboy said:


> So sorry but to be in that predicament of not wanting anything .......



Not sure I understand your reply aside from the sorry part which I appreciate! I have never been one to do things just because I can.  I know what I will love AND carry and nothing offered this time fit the bill....and my smelly combo was perfect...so difficult to settle for something else...



VigeeLeBrun said:


> This thread terrifies me, as I all of you know that I am waiting for my SO to arrive at any moment. Now, I wish that I never ordered an SO.
> 
> *mp4*, did your bag smell immediately or was this skunky smell something that grew over time?



Try not to stress too much *Vigee*!  Paris knows now.  Let's hope they also know exactly what the problem is and have pulled the problematic skins.  I'd guess it smelled within 2 weeks of me starting to carry it in the winter months.  It was faint the first instance but was overwhelming thereafter.


----------



## doves75

Mindi B said:


> Mine is being shipped from my boutique now--Not in my hands quite yet.  But I am pretty sure mine was replaceable from existing inventory, since it was black and not unusual in any way.  Out-of-production colors and SOs--anything that might need to be remade from scratch--will take much longer, I would think. I told my SA to smell the new one before it got shipped!  I am still apprehensive.




I'm glad that your bag is coming to you soon. I hope that this one is gng to be the perfect bag that you should have from the beginning. &#128591;&#128591;


----------



## doves75

mp4 said:


> As I stated yesterday, H refused to remake my SO or replace with something similar.  So after 5 months of waiting, I am getting a refund.  Not what I wanted...but what can you do...




I'm so sorry to hear this mp4. I hope you will find a great color combo for your next SO.


----------



## doves75

VigeeLeBrun said:


> This thread terrifies me, as I all of you know that I am waiting for my SO to arrive at any moment. Now, I wish that I never ordered an SO.
> 
> 
> 
> *mp4*, did your bag smell immediately or was this skunky smell something that grew over time?




I'm in the same situation like you VigeeLeBrun. Mine is Togo. I don't mind to wait a little longer as long the bag is the good bag.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

doves75 said:


> I'm in the same situation like you VigeeLeBrun. Mine is Togo. I don't mind to wait a little longer as long the bag is the good bag.



My SO is Clemance, so my finger are crossed for both of us, *doves*!


----------



## doves75

VigeeLeBrun said:


> My SO is Clemance, so my finger are crossed for both of us, *doves*!




I think your order should be fine VigeeLeBrun. &#128591;&#128591;&#128591;


----------



## kath00

mp4 said:


> Yup...it sucks...
> 
> 
> 
> I was given the opportunity but there was nothing offered that I really wanted.



You were given a chance to do another SO and there was NOTHING you wanted??!!  OMG!  I am sooo amazed.  You must have a huge collection.

I have about 20 on my wishlist including some exotics.  But I have 1 B and now she is away being "rebuilt" because of the stench.  :rain:


----------



## mp4

You are not the first person to have this reaction!  Many have told me I am crazy! :weird:

Always remember SO does not mean anything you want....it means anything you want that H is offering at the time.  These are 2 VERY different things in my mind!


----------



## Mindi B

mp4, you're right.  These bags are so expensive, it seems foolish to "settle."  I hope your boutique will give you future SO opportunities so you will eventually find a worthy successor for your lost and lamented "skunk."


----------



## Mindi B

Received my replacement bag today.  It has a slight chemical smell, but no musky, skunky odor--I'll take it.  It's definitely a new bag, as this one is the older style, thicker Togo with large grains; the skunk was thin, fine-grained Togo. 
Wishing a similarly happy ending for all!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> Received my replacement bag today.  It has a slight chemical smell, but no musky, skunky odor--I'll take it.  It's definitely a new bag, as this one is the older style, thicker Togo with large grains; the skunk was thin, fine-grained Togo.
> Wishing a similarly happy ending for all!



Congrats, *Mindi*! A happy ending for you and I hope that everyone else receives their new bags


----------



## livethelake

Mindi B said:


> Received my replacement bag today.  It has a slight chemical smell, but no musky, skunky odor--I'll take it.  It's definitely a new bag, as this one is the older style, thicker Togo with large grains; the skunk was thin, fine-grained Togo.
> Wishing a similarly happy ending for all!



so happy your nightmare is over Mindi....

and hopefully it's not too much  longer for everyone else waiting for their replacement bags


----------



## doves75

Mindi B said:


> Received my replacement bag today.  It has a slight chemical smell, but no musky, skunky odor--I'll take it.  It's definitely a new bag, as this one is the older style, thicker Togo with large grains; the skunk was thin, fine-grained Togo.
> Wishing a similarly happy ending for all!




Do happy for you Mindi!! No more smelly bag &#128077;&#128077;&#128077; 
I hope H will use the old style of The Togo leather to make bags!!


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> Received my replacement bag today.  It has a slight chemical smell, but no musky, skunky odor--I'll take it.  It's definitely a new bag, as this one is the older style, thicker Togo with large grains; the skunk was thin, fine-grained Togo.
> Wishing a similarly happy ending for all!





Good for you *Mindi*--the ordeal is over!


Here's hoping* Israeli Flava*, *Swezfamily*, and all the rest of you get a similar resolution soon.


----------



## audreylita

Mindi B said:


> Received my replacement bag today.  It has a slight chemical smell, but no musky, skunky odor--I'll take it.  It's definitely a new bag, as this one is the older style, thicker Togo with large grains; the skunk was thin, fine-grained Togo.
> Wishing a similarly happy ending for all!



How long did it take you, front to back, to get the replacement? 

And does anyone else here have a SO bag that was skunky?  I'm curious how they're handling the special orders.


----------



## mp4

Mindi B said:


> Received my replacement bag today.  It has a slight chemical smell, but no musky, skunky odor--I'll take it.  It's definitely a new bag, as this one is the older style, thicker Togo with large grains; the skunk was thin, fine-grained Togo.
> Wishing a similarly happy ending for all!



Wonderful news!


----------



## Mindi B

audreylita said:


> How long did it take you, front to back, to get the replacement?
> 
> And does anyone else here have a SO bag that was skunky?  I'm curious how they're handling the special orders.



I don't remember the exact day I returned the bag (I'm trying to wipe it from my memory ), but it was late March.  So, from return to US boutique to back in my hands, let's say just about two months.  I was told it would be at least a three-month turnaround (which I'm sure is the Paris party line), but as my bag was not special in any way, I'm sure it was replaced from existing inventory.  I am worried about people's SOs.  Those that can be remade will of course require much more time (if Hermes is even willing to do it; I would think these "re-dos" would wreak havoc with usual production processes), while some combinations will simply be irreplaceable.  Hideously disappointing.  My SA mentioned that many people are taking store credits, so I suspect that some (many?) folks are being told there is no option for a replacement.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

After reading all of these posts, I am not even sure that I want my SO ~ if it's skunky, that will be such a problem. My H store told me a few days ago that they are very aware of the problem but still I have a bad feeling about this SO.

*Mindi*, congrats again on getting a replacement so quickly!


----------



## Mindi B

Truly, Vigee, I think you will be fine.  I have not heard of ANY issues with Clemence.  Almost exclusively Togo, with some Epsom in there as well.  So try not to worry too much.


----------



## swezfamily

Mindi B said:


> Received my replacement bag today.  It has a slight chemical smell, but no musky, skunky odor--I'll take it.  It's definitely a new bag, as this one is the older style, thicker Togo with large grains; the skunk was thin, fine-grained Togo.
> Wishing a similarly happy ending for all!



Congratulations Mindy!  I'm happy to hear that people are finally getting resolutions, whether it be in the form of a refund, an offer for a SO, or a replacement bag.  This gives hope to all those who are just now discovering that they are the owners of a stinky bag too.

Enjoy your new bag.


----------



## swezfamily

audreylita said:


> How long did it take you, front to back, to get the replacement?
> 
> And does anyone else here have a SO bag that was skunky?  I'm curious how they're handling the special orders.



Mine was a SO and I think at least 1 or 2 others had SO's too.  I was given two options:

Option A - Track down something I want now and then place a SO in the fall

Option B - Place an immediate SO.  I chose this option and the order was placed in April.  I had to wait 9 months for the original stinky bag, but I'm hoping that my order will be given priority this time.  My SM requested that, but told me that Paris may not honor her request and may just put the order in line with all the others.  I'm patiently waiting...


----------



## swezfamily

audreylita said:


> How long did it take you, front to back, to get the replacement?
> 
> And does anyone else here have a SO bag that was skunky?  I'm curious how they're handling the special orders.



I forgot to say that I was also given a refund for the original SO that was sent back to Paris.  I received a refund as soon as Paris determined the bag was defective.  I was relieved about that because I was assuming that I would get store credit, which I definitely didn't want.  My SM also told me that she is going to talk to corporate and request that I only have to pay the original price of the bag because with the recent price increase the bag is already $700 more than when I picked up the stinky one in January and who knows if there will be more price increases before the new SO come in.


----------



## Mindi B

Good, swezfamily!  Those decisions seem at least fair, and it's great that your SM is advocating for you.  That's how it should be.


----------



## audreylita

I have not heard back about my bag but am certain my SO color combo is no longer available.  I told them I would want another bag made and would be flexible with colors.  Given that you are now only allowed to have one outstanding special order at a time, I am unwilling to be penalized if I have to do a repeat order.  We know how hard nosed they can be with 'rules' so I am waiting (still toe tapping) to see how they are going to handle this.  If they want me to place the order again that's fine.  But if they tell me I have to wait to receive this one before I can place another special order then I will not be happy and will make noise.  

I expect to hear back soon.  Word is they're trying to bang out as many of these replacement bags as possible before Paris shuts down for vacation.


----------



## BirkinLover77

swezfamily said:


> congratulations mindy!  I'm happy to hear that people are finally getting resolutions, whether it be in the form of a refund, an offer for a so, or a replacement bag.  This gives hope to all those who are just now discovering that they are the owners of a stinky bag too.
> 
> Enjoy your new bag.


+1


----------



## doloresmia

Just got a bag back. The chemical odor that mindi b referred to is pretty strong.... There might be an undertone off skunk. I don't know if I am being hyper sensitive as I am fully sticking my nose against the leather. 

Will report back as the bag is out to gas off.

Turnaround on this bag was approximately two months from when I brought her in for consideration. My guess is they may have pulled one off the shelf given how fast it was.


----------



## Mindi B

No, I don't think you are being oversensitive, doloresmia.  If I put my nose into my bag the chemical smell is definitely there.  I'm not feeling that it is skunky, but there is definitely an odor, where my other bags have none.  I think I can live with it, but. . . .


----------



## doloresmia

Mindi B said:


> No, I don't think you are being oversensitive, doloresmia.  If I put my nose into my bag the chemical smell is definitely there.  I'm not feeling that it is skunky, but there is definitely an odor, where my other bags have none.  I think I can live with it, but. . . .



So I was told this chemical smell is normal, and would dissipate. sigh, miss the heady smells of h leather. on the plus side, i am delighted to have my darling bag and so quickly.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Little did I know that when I bought two Kelly wallets yesterday, I would be joining the "smelly" leather club too! I have been discussing this in some other threads. I am suspecting my new blue izmir kelly wallet has a smell too. It' in epsom. I have been doing some heat testing yesterday and today and so far it's inconclusive! I have left it in direct sun light for the last few hours, the wallet is very warm itself. And if I put it right under my nose, I can smell something. But if I hold it normally, I can't smell anything. I don't know whether I should keep it or not.


----------



## Hed Kandi

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Little did I know that when I bought two Kelly wallets yesterday, I would be joining the "smelly" leather club too! I have been discussing this in some other threads. I am suspecting my new blue izmir kelly wallet has a smell too. It' in epsom. I have been doing some heat testing yesterday and today and so far it's inconclusive! I have left it in direct sun light for the last few hours, the wallet is very warm itself. And if I put it right under my nose, I can smell something. But if I hold it normally, I can't smell anything. I don't know whether I should keep it or not.




Eeeek! Keep it under observation! 

Lovely colours! Congrats!


----------



## kath00

Ladies when you get your replacement bags, make sure you put it out in the sun in warm weather (like over 80).  My bag initially did not smell at all (even in the trunk where it got really hot) but after a few days of taking her outside in the sun, it reeked!

It seems that the sun is necessary to "activate" the smell...


----------



## doloresmia

kath00 said:


> Ladies when you get your replacement bags, make sure you put it out in the sun in warm weather (like over 80).  My bag initially did not smell at all (even in the trunk where it got really hot) but after a few days of taking her outside in the sun, it reeked!
> 
> It seems that the sun is necessary to "activate" the smell...



So your replacement bag also has problems? That is really distressing - for you and also because it means H does not have a handle on this problem and the root cause. Let us know how you go with H. My store told me they tested my bag under conditions known to elicit the stink, so i am hopeful this bag skates through.

I still really don't get how a craftsperson could work so closely with either "normal" chemical smelling leather or skunk. it defies logic.


----------



## Mindi B

doloresmia said:


> So I was told this chemical smell is normal, and would dissipate. sigh, miss the heady smells of h leather. on the plus side, i am delighted to have my darling bag and so quickly.



I'm glad to hear that.  In my case, the chemical smell is definitely not the same--and not nearly as offensive--as the skunky smell of the previous bag, so I am determined to be okay with it.  xiangxiang, if you reeeeally have to get close to the leather to smell anything, I would  lean toward keeping the wallet.  Try it in direct sunlight, as others have suggested.  If it's okay then, I think it'll be okay long-term.  JMO.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> I'm glad to hear that.  In my case, the chemical smell is definitely not the same--and not nearly as offensive--as the skunky smell of the previous bag, so I am determined to be okay with it.  xiangxiang, if you reeeeally have to get close to the leather to smell anything, I would  lean toward keeping the wallet.  Try it in direct sunlight, as others have suggested.  If it's okay then, I think it'll be okay long-term.  JMO.



Thank you for sharing your thoughts dear! I really have to put it right under my nose to smell it even after a few hours of the wallet being in direct sun light. But it was behind the windows. Does that matter???

ETA: I can even feel the whole wallet was warm after being under the sun.


----------



## jyyanks

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you for sharing your thoughts dear! I really have to put it right under my nose to smell it even after a few hours of the wallet being in direct sun light. But it was behind the windows. Does that matter???
> 
> ETA: I can even feel the whole wallet was warm after being under the sun.


That is crazy!  I think I would return the wallet only because I'd be paranoid that the stink will come when the return period has passed.  I love Blue Izmir and it's gorgeous in Epsom but it you anticipate issues, perhaps it's best to return/exchange it?  I don't know what I would do because it's so hard to let go of something you love but you don't want to be stuck with a defective item either.  Ugh..sorry, I'm not helping. I just feel so bad for all the people who have to go through this.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Just so everyone is clear on my situation.... My bag DID NOT reek right away. I wore my birkin for a few months before I noticed the smell. It was summertime when the smell "arrived". I'm not sure if this was due to the weather...or the type of leather (or both)... Epsom being so stiff... maybe it needed to "break in" before the gases began to "leak", if you will. Maybe since togo is a softer leather, the gases begin to escape easier. These are just guesses based on all of the stories I have heard and the info I have synthesized over the past year. I got to know my bag well. I know what triggered the smell,  I knew where the smell was coming from and I knew the smell would go away after about 4 hours of cooling down. After the bag cooled down, it smelled of chemicals. Not strong chemicals...only if I put my nose against the leather and took a long whiff. But if the bag was smelly, it gave me a head ache if it was in a smaller room. Otherwise, I smelled nothing. Togo seems to have way more issues than Epsom but I'm wondering if it' a timing issue... I wore my Soufre bag non-stop... Maybe I broke her in quickly so the smell came out. I'm just brainstorming. If you have a bag that you bought recently, my advice is WEAR IT A LOT RIGHT NOW!!!! You will know soon if it has an issue....


----------



## eagle1002us

Do leather bracelets stink over time as well?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

kath00 said:


> Ladies when you get your replacement bags, make sure you put it out in the sun in warm weather (like over 80).  *My bag initially did not smell at all (even in the trunk where it got really hot) but after a few days of taking her outside in the sun, it reeked!
> *
> It seems that *the sun is necessary to "activate" the smell*...



Exactly!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

eagle1002us said:


> Do leather bracelets stink over time as well?



donno. I have purchased a few lately with no issue.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Little did I know that when I bought two Kelly wallets yesterday, I would be joining the "smelly" leather club too! I have been discussing this in some other threads. I am suspecting my new blue izmir kelly wallet has a smell too. It' in epsom. I have been doing some heat testing yesterday and today and so far it's inconclusive! I have left it in direct sun light for the last few hours, the wallet is very warm itself. And if I put it right under my nose, I can smell something. But if I hold it normally, I can't smell anything. I don't know whether I should keep it or not.



Well, you purchased two in Epsom. Does the other one smell of anything? If one smells funny and the other doesn't... I'd return the funny smelling one bc you never know what will happen over time.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Israeli_Flava said:


> Well, you purchased two in Epsom. Does the other one smell of anything? If one smells funny and the other doesn't... I'd return the funny smelling one bc you never know what will happen over time.



The other one doesn't seem to smell anything unusual. I will keep it under observation for now.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Israeli_Flava said:


> Well, you purchased two in Epsom. Does the other one smell of anything? If one smells funny and the other doesn't... I'd return the funny smelling one bc you never know what will happen over time.



I can't even call the unusual smell of the BI KW "funny" because it's just so so faint.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I can't even call the unusual smell of the BI KW "funny" because it's just so so faint.



Then I really wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Israeli_Flava said:


> Then I really wouldn't worry about it.



Thank you for sharing your thoughts my dear!


----------



## Jadeite

Mindi B said:


> Received my replacement bag today.  It has a slight chemical smell, but no musky, skunky odor--I'll take it.  It's definitely a new bag, as this one is the older style, thicker Togo with large grains; the skunk was thin, fine-grained Togo.
> Wishing a similarly happy ending for all!




Chemical smell? Does the new bag even smell like heavenly Togo at all? The skunk I sent back was thin fine grained Togo. I've not heard from the store yet about what Paris will do for me.


----------



## chicinthecity777

I just want to say that in general, the leather doesn't smell the same nowadays compared to leather from older years. All my other older bags in Togo/clemance all smell this wonderful leather smell which just isn't in any of the newer items. I think the tanning process somehow changed and causing the problems in massive scale.


----------



## Mindi B

Jadeite said:


> Chemical smell? Does the new bag even smell like heavenly Togo at all? The skunk I sent back was thin fine grained Togo. I've not heard from the store yet about what Paris will do for me.



The new bag smells like chemicals.  I'm sorry to say it, but so it is.


----------



## ladyjane 963

I was so surprised and shocked when I read this thread from start to finish last night, about all the problems the ladies have been experiencing with their new bags and trying to get them replaced quickly, that I had to run and grab and smell and check my Epsom SO Kelly from may 2013 incase I had missed something and today I left it out in a fairly warm room and luckily everything seems to be ok , I am in the UK so not in a warm country but like my other bags she has the nice leather smell still.
I hope everyone who has received a stinky bag can find a replacment very soon without too much heartache.


----------



## eagle1002us

So do cheap leather jackets.   I'm talking jackets that are real leather, not imitation.  Smell is hard to notice in the store but once home, there can be a really strong chemical odor.  




So much for apparel sales.


----------



## lipeach21

I got my Kelly about 2 months ago and used it about 3 times since. When I used it for the first time it smelled like pot. My friend put her nose against the bag n smelled it too. We thought that maybe Togo leather smells like that but reading this thread makes me wonder if I should bring this up with the store.  Has anybody in nyc has this problem? My Kelly is r stamped.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lipeach21 said:


> I got my Kelly about 2 months ago and used it about 3 times since. When I used it for the first time it smelled like pot. My friend put her nose against the bag n smelled it too. We thought that maybe Togo leather smells like that but reading this thread makes me wonder if I should bring this up with the store.  Has anybody in nyc has this problem? My Kelly is r stamped.




Just received my anemone Togo B35 last week. The first thing I did in the store was smell it and discussed the skunky problem with one of the SAs as my dedicated SA was off that day. She was fully aware of the problem and I feel better after discussing this issue in advance with H. Still, I am going upstairs right now to smell my new B35 again!


----------



## lipeach21

Did she discuss the options if your bag has that smell?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lipeach21 said:


> Did she discuss the options if your bag has that smell?




She said that I should bring it back immediately! No problem.


----------



## lipeach21

I called the store and spoke to a new SA since my SA no longer works there.  She claims that leathers smell like that and asked if the bag ever got wet in the rain.  I was at the store 4 days ago and didn't noticed the smell until yesterday.  My bag never got wet but even if it did that shouldn't cause the stink. She said she can take a look at it but there's really nothing they can do.


----------



## smile4me6

lipeach21 said:


> I called the store and spoke to a new SA since my SA no longer works there.  She claims that leathers smell like that and asked if the bag ever got wet in the rain.  I was at the store 4 days ago and didn't noticed the smell until yesterday.  My bag never got wet but even if it did that shouldn't cause the stink. She said she can take a look at it but there's really nothing they can do.




Do not take no for an answer!!! These bags are too expensive to EVER have an odor!!!!  Take it to her and let her smell it for herself!!


----------



## audreylita

My togo bags smell like leather.  They do not smell like pot.


----------



## lipeach21

In previous posts, someone mentioned that Paris has a team that deals with the stink. Are there documents anywhere that I can bring with me to show her that this is a known issue and Paris is aware of it?


----------



## mistikat

lipeach21 said:


> In previous posts, someone mentioned that Paris has a team that deals with the stink. Are there documents anywhere that I can bring with me to show her that this is a known issue and Paris is aware of it?



The known issue is a strong and obvious sulphur/skunk type smell. I don't think that's what you said your bag smells like?


----------



## lipeach21

To me it smelled like pot but to my coworker it smelled like skunk.  The bag doesn't emit as strong odor as the ppl here in the forum but I do smell it when I was carrying it.


----------



## mistikat

lipeach21 said:


> To me it smelled like pot but to my coworker it smelled like skunk.  The bag doesn't emit as strong odor as the ppl here in the forum but I do smell it when I was carrying it.



We have skunks where I live, my dog has been skunked, and it's a very distinctive and unpleasant odour quite unlike anything else.....


----------



## Mindi B

Maybe really baaad pot?    Seriously, to the poster lipeach:  Tell your SA to (1) speak to her SM (who should darn well know about this); or (2) to have someone call the US head of leather goods (sorry, I don't know her title, but she exists).  This is what MY SM did when I reported a problem--it was still not widely known, but he called the leather expert, who confirmed the issue.  I'm sorry your SA is apparently clueless, but don't let her shut you down if you feel your bag stinks.


----------



## luckylove

lipeach21 said:


> I got my Kelly about 2 months ago and used it about 3 times since. When I used it for the first time it smelled like pot. My friend put her nose against the bag n smelled it too. We thought that maybe Togo leather smells like that but reading this thread makes me wonder if I should bring this up with the store.  Has anybody in nyc has this problem? My Kelly is r stamped.



Hmm... I did have one birkin from a few years ago that did smell a bit like pot when it was new.  It did not smell anything like the kind of sweet smell that togo usually has.  The good news is, she only smelled that way in the beginning and that odor is completely gone now.  It is distinctively different from the skunk smell that has plagued a number of bags.  The skunk smell will never go away on its own and is activated when placing your bag in a sunny, warm area.  I hope that you do not have a skunk, but if you do, H has been good as of late in acknowledging the issue and taking care of it. Best of luck to you!!


----------



## purselover888

Actually some pot can smell like skunk, hence the name...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skunk_(Cannabis)


----------



## lipeach21

I put my kelly in a plastic bag today and will bring it to the store tomorrow to have them "inspect" it.


----------



## luckylove

purselover888 said:


> Actually some pot can smell like skunk, hence the name...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skunk_(Cannabis)



Interesting...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

There were a few ladies in this thread who described the smell of their Togo bags as skunk weed and their bags were found to be defective by Paris. I personally don't know what skunk weed smells like so I can't comment but these bags aren't meant to smell offensive in any way.


----------



## audreylita

purselover888 said:


> Actually some pot can smell like skunk, hence the name...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skunk_(Cannabis)



OMG just when you think you've heard everything!


----------



## ladyjane 963

I dont know what pot smells like and I dont live In a country with skunks so also dont know what the smell is like but can only inagine, is the skunk smell similar to dog poo or much worse, I ask as I was wearing my Epsom B a few weeks ago on a hot day which is not very often for my country I am in the UK when I really though I had stepped in dog poo checked had not then thought my perfume must be off, now a bit worried it might be from the bag.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ladyjane 963 said:


> I dont know what pot smells like and I dont live In a country with skunks so also dont know what the smell is like but can only inagine,* is the skunk smell similar to dog poo *or much worse, I ask as I was wearing my Epsom B a few weeks ago on a hot day which is not very often for my country I am in the UK when I really though I had stepped in dog poo checked had not then thought my perfume must be off, now a bit worried it might be from the bag.



Not at all


----------



## mistikat

If you've never smelled skunk ... think of the odor of rotten eggs. Sulphur. Pretty similar.


----------



## ladyjane 963

Thank you ladies it must have been something else at least it was not my bag, thank goodness


----------



## sin vergüenza

lipeach21 may be right. 


I can not tell the difference between pot and skunk. They smell the same to me. As a child of the 70's, I am not unfamiliar with the smell of pot. And I have smelled skunks many times - I live in the South. In recent times, it took me a while to figure out that the skunky smell I kept whiffing at certain concerts and/or when passing a group in the park was, in fact, pot/weed. It smelled different - sweeter -  many decades ago, but lately, smells...... skunky. It just depends on one's point of reference I suppose.


----------



## doloresmia

Quick update from me. My bag was sitting out for 5-6 days while I was traveling for work. The chemical smell is less, but still prevalent. Sadly no more wonderful H leather smell. No skunk though. Will continue to test, but I think this one is ok.


----------



## BirkinLover77

doloresmia said:


> Quick update from me. My bag was sitting out for 5-6 days while I was traveling for work. The chemical smell is less, but still prevalent. Sadly no more wonderful H leather smell. No skunk though. Will continue to test, but I think this one is ok.


Nice to Hear


----------



## Piyo1115

Thank god for this thread! I got my B Epsom Q stamp last Sept at FSH, didn't smell other than the normal leather smell. I used my B maybe once a month since then and never noticed anything until yesterday! The weather was in the 70s during the day and I kept smelling skunk and just thought maybe someone was wearing bad perfume. Then my gfs and I decided to go for karaoke in those small private rooms, and the AC wasn't turned just yet when we first entered the room. About 2 min after we closed the door, my gfs complained that it smelled like Pot in the room. That's when I realized it was coming from my B and my gfs sniffed it and agreed it was bad. Ugh this is my first and only B and it is very special since I got it with my DH during our honeymoon. I am going to try to do another sniff test before I call the local store. Does anyone know if they require a receipt if you got it from a different store? TIA!


----------



## Jadeite

I live in a country that has neither skunk nor pot, but I know the smell of rotten eggs and sulphur. My bag suffered from what I describe as sweaty underarms + sulphur. I know the smell of Togo and that was certainly not it.


----------



## smile4me6

My very first brand new Vermillion Birkin that I revealed a few weeks ago had to be returned bc of that skunk smell.  I was soooo disappointed bc I had fallen in love with the color and hw combo.  The SA's immediately gave me a full refund with no questions asked!!


----------



## duna

I picked up yesterday a SO in Clemence, and although it smells nothing like skunk or pot, it does have a different smell from my other Clemence bags: more chemical.....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

smile4me6 said:


> My very first brand new Vermillion Birkin that I revealed a few weeks ago had to be returned bc of that skunk smell.  I was soooo disappointed bc I had fallen in love with the color and hw combo.  The SA's immediately gave me a full refund with no questions asked!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2652892



Oh that's terrible!!! Vermillion is breathtaking but so glad they got you the Bamboo Epsom!!! Glad to see the horror stories having prompt and reasonable endings


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Jadeite said:


> I live in a country that has neither skunk nor pot, but I know the smell of rotten eggs and sulphur. My bag suffered from what I describe as *sweaty underarms + sulphur*. I know the smell of Togo and that was certainly not it.


----------



## eagle1002us

*Israeli Flava*,  


Any news on your b?   H seems to be at least somewhat more willing to sit down and deal, judging fr the responses of some other tpfers.


----------



## kath00

smile4me6 said:


> My very first brand new Vermillion Birkin that I revealed a few weeks ago had to be returned bc of that skunk smell.  I was soooo disappointed bc I had fallen in love with the color and hw combo.  The SA's immediately gave me a full refund with no questions asked!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2652892



I cannot believe that they are STILL selling defective bags!  Where is the quality control???  

Your bag is gorgeous, BTW.  I would be heartbroken.


----------



## smile4me6

kath00 said:


> I cannot believe that they are STILL selling defective bags!  Where is the quality control???
> 
> 
> 
> Your bag is gorgeous, BTW.  I would be heart broken.




Yeah, I'm heartbroken, but it helps that I have another one!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

eagle1002us said:


> *Israeli Flava*,
> 
> 
> Any news on your b?   H seems to be at least somewhat more willing to sit down and deal, judging fr the responses of some other tpfers.



Eagle, 
The last word I received was they have deemed Jewel defective (took 4 months to occur). They are attempting to locate a replacement with the exact same specs as Jewel. I was told that finding the replacement bag could take about 3 months so I should be patient (now that's funny). Soooo I continue to wait. And wait. And wait.
xo


----------



## Kitty S.

crochetbella said:


> I would just say that the natural smell of Togo is not skunk like at all. It's a really good, almost sweet leather smell. It smells so good you want to sniff it. So if there is any "off" odor, I would be concerned.


I posted about a month ago, comparing the smell of my bag to a new car emitting the new leather smell. Well, it doesn't smell like a new car anymoreThe odor from the bag has gotten stronger over the past month, and this past weekend I did the "bag by the window in direct sun" test, and it definitely smells like a skunk! 
Essentially my Togo Kelly has transformed from odor-free in Feb to a skunk bag gradually in 4 months (probably because the weather getting warmer, like everyone's story here). So Crochetbella is right that if your bag is off, you should prepare yourself for the worst. I have made an appointment with my SA and SM to bring it in next Monday (I wish I could do it earlier, but that is the earliest when all of us are available). I bought the bag from FSH not my local store, so I am relieved that my SA sounded very nice and helpful over the phone. Hopefully they would take it back when I take it in.
What are the common offered resolutions? A replacement, store credit, or refund? I have read there is no fix for the bag, so I would think at least a replacement, right?
I am so heartbroken and stressed over this now. I don't know how to bring it up to DH that this expensive bag is going back for God knows how long...


----------



## smile4me6

Kitty S. said:


> I posted about a month ago, comparing the smell of my bag to a new car emitting the new leather smell. Well, it doesn't smell like a new car anymoreThe odor from the bag has gotten stronger over the past month, and this past weekend I did the "bag by the window in direct sun" test, and it definitely smells like a skunk!
> Essentially my Togo Kelly has transformed from odor-free in Feb to a skunk bag gradually in 4 months (probably because the weather getting warmer, like everyone's story here). So Crochetbella is right that if your bag is off, you should prepare yourself for the worst. I have made an appointment with my SA and SM to bring it in next Monday (I wish I could do it earlier, but that is the earliest when all of us are available). I bought the bag from FSH not my local store, so I am relieved that my SA sounded very nice and helpful over the phone. Hopefully they would take it back when I take it in.
> What are the common offered resolutions? A replacement, store credit, or refund? I have read there is no fix for the bag, so I would think at least a replacement, right?
> I am so heartbroken and stressed over this now. I don't know how to bring it up to DH that this expensive bag is going back for God knows how long...




I got a full refund with no questions asked.  They were aware of the problem so I didn't have any issues at all....hopefully your experience will be the same!!


----------



## csshopper

Wonder what they do with the stinky bags when they are returned?  Hermes takes pride in saving  their scraps and reusing them but, hope the recycled leather doesn't end up being used in_ petit h_ items later on!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Kitty S. said:


> I posted about a month ago, comparing the smell of my bag to a new car emitting the new leather smell. Well, it doesn't smell like a new car anymoreThe odor from the bag has gotten stronger over the past month, and this past weekend I did the "bag by the window in direct sun" test, and it definitely smells like a skunk!
> Essentially my Togo Kelly has transformed from odor-free in Feb to a skunk bag gradually in 4 months (probably because the weather getting warmer, like everyone's story here). So Crochetbella is right that if your bag is off, you should prepare yourself for the worst. I have made an appointment with my SA and SM to bring it in next Monday (I wish I could do it earlier, but that is the earliest when all of us are available). I bought the bag from FSH not my local store, so I am relieved that my SA sounded very nice and helpful over the phone. Hopefully they would take it back when I take it in.
> *What are the common offered resolutions? A replacement, store credit, or refund?* I have read there is no fix for the bag, so I would think at least a replacement, right?
> I am so heartbroken and stressed over this now. I don't know how to bring it up to DH that this expensive bag is going back for God knows how long...


I'm so sorry to hear this. I can totally relate my dear.

Yes, those are the resolutions they will offer. If you insist on a replacement, then it will be on Hermes' timelines.... credit or refund were not something I wanted but I do know they will give you either one after Paris determines the bag is defective.....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

smile4me6 said:


> I got a full refund with no questions asked.  They were aware of the problem so I didn't have any issues at all....hopefully your experience will be the same!!



Did you get a refund before the bag was sent to Paris? Did the boutique smell the skunk?


----------



## Kitty S.

Israeli_Flava said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this. I can totally relate my dear.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, those are the resolutions they will offer. If you insist on a replacement, then it will be on Hermes' timelines.... credit or refund were not something I wanted but I do know they will give you either one after Paris determines the bag is defective.....




Thanks! Sorry your replacement is taking a long time. 
Does a replacement have to be the same exact bag? I am now worried about getting another Togo. If I am open to other color/leather combo, would it be faster?


----------



## gazalia

Is it just Togo and Epsom, that have that issue or is clemence too reported to have that issue?


----------



## Kitty S.

Nico_79 said:


> Eagle, they did give me a replacement in March,  but it was skunky too! So I'm still waiting. My SA did say there's new  batch of etain being made?


Dear Nico, have you gotten a second replacement for your Etain K? It looks like I am in the same predicament Trying to figure out which resolution route I should take- wait for a Etain K or get a refund?


----------



## luckylove

gazalia said:


> Is it just Togo and Epsom, that have that issue or is clemence too reported to have that issue?



Yes, I would like to know this too.  I heard there were quite a number of etain bags affected, but I think only togo was mentioned.  I love etain as a non black neutral and have been quite curious if clemence leather has suffered from skunk syndrome??

Anyone with any intel on this??  Best wishes!


----------



## Mindi B

I have not heard anyone here complain of a problem with Clemence. . . .


----------



## eagle1002us

Israeli_Flava said:


> Eagle,
> The last word I received was they have deemed Jewel defective (took 4 months to occur). They are attempting to locate a replacement with the exact same specs as Jewel. I was told that finding the replacement bag could take about 3 months so I should be patient (now that's funny). Soooo I continue to wait. And wait. And wait.
> xo





I guess they must not have computerized their inventory.  It shouldn't be a 3 month search to determine whether they got a duplicate or not.   And, wouldn't the duplicate have the same problems as an original?  


I remember when they got computerized cash registers some 5 years ago.  Other retailers had made that adjustment a long time before.   


Unbelievable.  Just incredible.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Kitty S. said:


> Thanks! Sorry your replacement is taking a long time.
> Does a replacement have to be the same exact bag? I am now worried about getting another Togo. If I am open to other color/leather combo, would it be faster?



Due to price differences in leather types and recent price increase, I believe they want to offer even exchange. I'm sure they will work something out on a case by case basis though. One pfer got a refund on skunk togo and purchased an Epsom bag weeks later. Another had a skunk togo SO and got a refund. I want the same exact bag but if they can't find soufre, I will accept another color as long as it's a 30 with GHW. So I'm sure they will try to accommodate your wishes.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

eagle1002us said:


> I guess they must not have computerized their inventory.  It shouldn't be a 3 month search to determine whether they got a duplicate or not.   And, wouldn't the duplicate have the same problems as an original?
> 
> 
> I remember when they got computerized cash registers some 5 years ago.  Other retailers had made that adjustment a long time before.
> 
> 
> Unbelievable.  Just incredible.



I have no clue. I just hope I don't have to have a protracted conversation with anyone at that boutique about it. I just want to get my bag and BOUNCE!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

gazalia said:


> Is it just Togo and Epsom, that have that issue or is clemence too reported to have that issue?



No clemence has been reported here....


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Israeli_Flava said:


> I have no clue. I just hope I don't have to have a protracted conversation with anyone at that boutique about it. *I just want to get my bag and BOUNCE*!



*IF*, that's the way I am with all my H purchases, lol. I'm the ultimate 5 minute shopper


----------



## kath00

I was told that you can only have the exact same bag remade with the exact same specs (size, HW color, etc).  Or I could get store credit.  Although my friend was offered a refund so if I had pushed hard enough, I think I could have gotten that.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Israeli_Flava said:


> I have no clue. I just hope I don't have to have a protracted conversation with anyone at that boutique about it. I just want to get my bag and BOUNCE!



*IF*, no update on the status of a replacement ? That is so ridiculous. Locating you another bag in the 30cm or even making one just for you shouldn't be a problem. Can you escalate this to corporate in NY ?


----------



## smile4me6

Israeli_Flava said:


> Did you get a refund before the bag was sent to Paris? Did the boutique smell the skunk?




Yes, I brought the bag back in and was refunded on the spot.  They did smell it and said that it was not the first time it occurred!


----------



## hopiko

gazalia said:


> Is it just Togo and Epsom, that have that issue or is clemence too reported to have that issue?



Yes, it has effected clemence too.  Heat activated.  Sorry.


----------



## Kitty S.

Israeli_Flava said:


> Due to price differences in leather types and recent price increase, I believe they want to offer even exchange. I'm sure they will work something out on a case by case basis though. One pfer got a refund on skunk togo and purchased an Epsom bag weeks later. Another had a skunk togo SO and got a refund. I want the same exact bag but if they can't find soufre, I will accept another color as long as it's a 30 with GHW. So I'm sure they will try to accommodate your wishes.




Thanks! It's good to know it doesn't have to be the exact bag. I'd prefer an even exchange, so we will see what is offered/available.


----------



## duna

duna said:


> I picked up yesterday a SO in Clemence, and although it smells nothing like skunk or pot, it does have a different smell from my other Clemence bags: more chemical.....





gazalia said:


> Is it just Togo and Epsom, that have that issue or is clemence too reported to have that issue?





Mindi B said:


> I have not heard anyone here complain of a problem with Clemence. . . .





Israeli_Flava said:


> No clemence has been reported here....



As I wrote in my post above, the Clemence bag I picked up a few days ago has a different smell to my other Clemence bags, NOT skunk like at all, but rather chemical.....


----------



## A88ey_ann

duna said:


> As I wrote in my post above, the Clemence bag I picked up a few days ago has a different smell to my other Clemence bags, NOT skunk like at all, but rather chemical.....


Same here duna. The Evelyne and Double Sens (both in Clemence leather) that I've bought a couple of weeks ago also emit a strong chemical smell.


----------



## luckylove

A88ey_ann said:


> Same here duna. The Evelyne and Double Sens (both in Clemence leather) that I've bought a couple of weeks ago also emit a strong chemical smell.



Oh dear!  This Issue is more widespread than I even imagined.  It makes me feel very cautious in choosing new purchases.


----------



## Mindi B

chkpfbeliever said:


> *IF*, no update on the status of a replacement ? That is so ridiculous. Locating you another bag in the 30cm or even making one just for you shouldn't be a problem. Can you escalate this to corporate in NY ?



I can't speak for IF, but I believe it is already above the NY corporate level--this solution and its timeline comes from Paris, where a special group has been convened to deal with the issue.  The "three months" is just the narrative they have chosen, probably somewhat arbitrarily.  I was told the same and got my replacement more quickly.  When my SA quoted me "three months" she laughed and said, "But of course, this is Hermes, so who knows?"


----------



## A88ey_ann

luckylove said:


> Oh dear!  This Issue is more widespread than I even imagined.  It makes me feel very cautious in choosing new purchases.


When I picked up my Double Sens from the boutique, I wasn't sure if the chemical smell was there already. All I remember was, it  didn't smell as heavenly as my other clemence bags. It started emitting the chemical smell when the temp here in London went up to 23 degrees, so I guess it was heat activated.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> I can't speak for IF, but I believe it is already above the NY corporate level--this solution and its timeline comes from Paris, where a special group has been convened to deal with the issue.  The "three months" is just the narrative they have chosen, probably somewhat arbitrarily.  I was told the same and got my replacement more quickly.  When my SA quoted me "three months" she laughed and said, "But of course, this is Hermes, so who knows?"





Uh oh.  Management by committee.   Expect a big "white paper" out of it.  Nicely bound in leather, of course.


----------



## jmen

Maybe H will take all the "defective, smelly" pieces and send them to Alaska, Norway -- anywhere where the temps won't trigger the odor. 
Can you imagine having a H purse that smells like pot sitting in the car. You get pulled over for speeding or a light out, etc.  The officer gets a blast of pot odor and things go south from there.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jmen said:


> Maybe H will take all the "defective, smelly" pieces and send them to Alaska, Norway -- anywhere where the temps won't trigger the odor.
> Can you imagine having a H purse that smells like pot sitting in the car. You get pulled over for speeding or a light out, etc.  *The officer gets a blast of pot odor and things go south from there.*



Unless you live in Colorado, lol.


----------



## jmen

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Unless you live in Colorado, lol.


 


Don't I wish!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Mindi B said:


> I can't speak for IF, but I believe it is already above the NY corporate level--this solution and its timeline comes from Paris, where a special group has been convened to deal with the issue.  The "three months" is just the narrative they have chosen, probably somewhat arbitrarily.  I was told the same and got my replacement more quickly.  When my SA quoted me "three months" she laughed and said, "But of course, this is Hermes, so who knows?"



*Mindi* - I admire your patience.  I would have pulled my hair out.  Now I'm worried about the problem spilling out to other leather.  Could be the dye that the tanner uses or if they cut short on the processing time due to meeting demand.  Or the leather is not let out to dry thoroughly between coatings.  Who knows but that really 'stinks' (pun intended) when you get a skunk.


----------



## Jadeite

jmen said:


> Maybe H will take all the "defective, smelly" pieces and send them to Alaska, Norway -- anywhere where the temps won't trigger the odor.
> Can you imagine having a H purse that smells like pot sitting in the car. You get pulled over for speeding or a light out, etc.  The officer gets a blast of pot odor and things go south from there.




Or you may get animal activists throwing eggs at you thinking you skinned a skunk for that bag.


----------



## Jadeite

eagle1002us said:


> Uh oh.  Management by committee.   Expect a big "white paper" out of it.  Nicely bound in leather, of course.




The corporate hula hula is getting annoying. They need to make quick restitution to affected customers in a CONSISTENT way and act quickly. Customers are paying thousands for a bag and getting a dud, and waiting again months for an "unknown" outcome because "this is how Hermes works". If it's Apple customers would be up in arms trying to sue. People have taken lawsuits for much less.


----------



## kath00

I know 2 people personally who have had defective bags identified in January and so far they do not have their bags (6 months later).  My bag took 2 months just to HEAR from Paris to confirm it being defective.  I would be super happy IF my replacement arrives by the end of the calendar year at this point!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> The corporate hula hula is getting annoying. They need to make quick restitution to affected customers in a CONSISTENT way and act quickly. Customers are paying thousands for a bag and getting a dud, and waiting again months for an "unknown" outcome because "this is how Hermes works". *If it's Apple customers would be up in arms trying to sue. People have taken lawsuits for much less.*



*Jadeite*, you are so right! Why is it taking H so long to respond quickly and effectively?


----------



## mp4

Mindi B said:


> I can't speak for IF, but I believe it is already above the NY corporate level--this solution and its timeline comes from Paris, where a special group has been convened to deal with the issue.  The "three months" is just the narrative they have chosen, probably somewhat arbitrarily.  I was told the same and got my replacement more quickly.  When my SA quoted me "three months" she laughed and said,* "But of course, this is Hermes, so who knows?"*




This is funny when there isn't a problem.  The fact that H thinks a blasé attitude is the tact to take in this situation is 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Unless you live in Colorado, lol.



Still illegal to drive under the influence....so mine went back


----------



## lipeach21

Couple of days ago I went to H store to pick up my purchases.  The SAs there haven't heard of odor issues on bags. She sad I can bring it to the Madison store and have the craftsman look at it if the smell comes back.   I didn't bring my bag in that day since it didnt smell after I blew the bag with hair dryer.  I placed the kelly in an enclosed plastic bag for a couple of days to see if it would smell but it didnt.  I wanted to carry it for a while to see if the smell would come back and it did yesterday in enclosed spaces (in the elevator and subway).  I believe the heat from the sun did activate the smell.  But when I'm home or at work it's not as strong since I have to put my nose to the leather in order to smell it when I'm inside.  I think the odor is coming from the front of the bag.  I'm new to Hermes and was lucky to be offered a Kelly on my 2nd visit to the store.  I'm afraid I might not get a replacement or another offer if I bring it back.


----------



## medusa2020

I have a stinker too, I sent it in to my local H-store in January & haven't had a definite answer yet.   It is a Q-stamped Togo.


----------



## Kitty S.

medusa2020 said:


> I have a stinker too, I sent it in to my local H-store in January & haven't had a definite answer yet.   It is a Q-stamped Togo.




It does seem like the majority of the affected bags are Togo. I have seen quite a few in Etain. What color is yours?



lipeach21 said:


> Couple of days ago I went to H store to pick up my purchases.  The SAs there haven't heard of odor issues on bags. She sad I can bring it to the Madison store and have the craftsman look at it if the smell comes back.   I didn't bring my bag in that day since it didnt smell after I blew the bag with hair dryer.  I placed the kelly in an enclosed plastic bag for a couple of days to see if it would smell but it didnt.  I wanted to carry it for a while to see if the smell would come back and it did yesterday in enclosed spaces (in the elevator and subway).  I believe the heat from the sun did activate the smell.  But when I'm home or at work it's not as strong since I have to put my nose to the leather in order to smell it when I'm inside.  I think the odor is coming from the front of the bag.  I'm new to Hermes and was lucky to be offered a Kelly on my 2nd visit to the store.  I'm afraid I might not get a replacement or another offer if I bring it back.



So sorry you are in the same predicament as me too. But please don't hesitate to bring it back. It's an expensive bag and you deserve total satisfaction for your purchase, nothing less.


----------



## livethelake

lipeach21 said:


> Couple of days ago I went to H store to pick up my purchases.  The SAs there haven't heard of odor issues on bags. She sad I can bring it to the Madison store and have the craftsman look at it if the smell comes back.   I didn't bring my bag in that day since it didnt smell after I blew the bag with hair dryer.  I placed the kelly in an enclosed plastic bag for a couple of days to see if it would smell but it didnt.  I wanted to carry it for a while to see if the smell would come back and it did yesterday in enclosed spaces (in the elevator and subway).  I believe the heat from the sun did activate the smell.  But when I'm home or at work it's not as strong since I have to put my nose to the leather in order to smell it when I'm inside.  I think the odor is coming from the front of the bag.  I'm new to Hermes and was lucky to be offered a Kelly on my 2nd visit to the store.  I'm afraid I might not get a replacement or another offer if I bring it back.



Please take your bag to Madison now.  You don't have to wait for the smell to come back.  The repair manager( on the lower level) is very aware of the problem with the bags.    Madison is very aware of the issue and they will take care of the issue.  

good luck!


----------



## Piyo1115

livethelake said:


> Please take your bag to Madison now.  You don't have to wait for the smell to come back.  The repair manager( on the lower level) is very aware of the problem with the bags.    Madison is very aware of the issue and they will take care of the issue.
> 
> good luck!




I agree with livethelake, I was amazed at how quickly mine got resolved. I dropped it off on Tues, got a call from a mgr on Wed, and stopped by today to get my replacement. They offer you 2 options, refund to the credit card or replacement. Since my color was a problem to find, they offered me a replacement of my choice. I knew I still wanted a pink and they happened to have one available today at the store so I got my new baby and paid the difference in price since this one is a 35 and old one was a 30. I am really impressed with the way Madison handled this issue. I highly recommend taking yours to this store if it's convenient. Good luck everyone!


----------



## medusa2020

Kitty S. said:


> It does seem like the majority of the affected bags are Togo. I have seen quite a few in Etain. What color is yours?
> 
> 
> Mine is Rose Lipstick, it is my favourite shade of pink.


----------



## lipeach21

Brought the bag to the store and they are issue me a credit. They said they are shipping it back to Paris


----------



## manilamerc

The SAs in Asia say that R stamped bags are issue free so maybe it has been resolved


----------



## Kitty S.

medusa2020 said:


> Mine is Rose Lipstick, it is my favourite shade of pink.



Ah, it has nothing to do with colors then. Mine is etain. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

lipeach21 said:


> Brought the bag to the store and they are issue me a credit. They said they are shipping it back to Paris



 I hope they will offer you a replacement soon! Did they tell u they will find u another bag?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

medusa2020 said:


> Kitty S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> It does seem like the majority of the affected bags are Togo. I have seen quite a few in Etain. What color is yours?
> 
> 
> Mine is Rose Lipstick, it is my favourite shade of pink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no! I know that bag in that color was super hard to let go of. RL is soooo gorgeous!
Click to expand...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

manilamerc said:


> The SAs in Asia say that R stamped bags are issue free so maybe it has been resolved



Of course they are saying that. Damage control. We know the issue is widespread now....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Piyo1115 said:


> I agree with livethelake, I was amazed at how quickly mine got resolved. I dropped it off on Tues, got a call from a mgr on Wed, and stopped by today to get my replacement. They offer you 2 options, refund to the credit card or replacement. Since my color was a problem to find, they offered me a replacement of my choice. I knew I still wanted a pink and they happened to have one available today at the store so I got my new baby and paid the difference in price since this one is a 35 and old one was a 30. I am really impressed with the way Madison handled this issue. I highly recommend taking yours to this store if it's convenient. Good luck everyone!



Oh, well that's a good news story! Good for you dear!!!
What color did you get???


----------



## Piyo1115

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh, well that's a good news story! Good for you dear!!!
> 
> What color did you get???




I got RJ in Clemence &#128522;


----------



## Piyo1115

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh, well that's a good news story! Good for you dear!!!
> 
> What color did you get???




Loving the smell of the Clemence so far haha


----------



## Piyo1115

lipeach21 said:


> Brought the bag to the store and they are issue me a credit. They said they are shipping it back to Paris




Did you want a replacement of the same bag? I think it might be faster if you are flexible with the options. GL!


----------



## lipeach21

I told her I'm flexible but she didn't have any (according to the repair supervisor). The sales person jot down my info and said they will call me if any comes in.


----------



## pierina2

Joining the ranks here, sadly.  My Turquoise togo 35 Kelly PHW smelled okay -  not perfectly normal but cetrainly not bad - when I picked it up at the end of May.  It was R stamped and the lighter, finer grained togo, very few veins.  Quite attractive actually.  The store was well aware of the smell issue and even heated it up for me.  It smelled better and more like leather when it was warmer!   They explained very nicely that if odor became a problem it would go back to Paris to be replaced.  I'm crazy for the color and for Kellys and so said yes.

As many have noticed, the smell became stronger on and off gradually but when I put it in a sunny window on the first hot day there was a definite skunky smell.  The store contacted Corporate and they said bring it in right away.   After having it for less than a month it's on the way to Paris.  :cry: 

Smell is so subjective and the odor really did come and go with this bag.  It never smelled like someone ran over a skunk but it never smelled like good fresh leather either.  Sometimes the smell was obvious to me when I just walked into the room.  Other times I could barely notice it even when it was right up against my face.  The day that I returned it the smell was pretty subtle and my H friend couldn't detect anything at all.  But both SAs could tell right away.  It had a sour smell, not pleasant and not typical of any H leather.  I finally admitted to myself that if an SA had been standing there with my bag on one arm and it's non-smelly twin on the other, of course I would have immediately grabbed the non-smelly one.  

I'd already bought a Clemence Turquoise Evelyne so I could use that canvas strap with the Kelly and the store asked if I'd like to request a replacement Kelly in clemence.  I'm completely fine with that.  My other Kellys are togo and I love the softness and grain and smell of clemence for a bag that I'm going to use causually and frequently.  Nor do I want to take a chance on another smelly togo bag.  

Given the extent of the problem and the fact that new stinky bags are still turning up, perhaps H should just stop with togo until they're sure they've found and corrected the problem?  If the smell doesn't show up for weeks, and it's not detectable when it leaves the factory, what else can they do?  Unless they've identified the tannery/skins/process at fault and can isolate those bags it may be a while until new togo is tanned and dyed and made into bags.  In fact it has been quite a while already, for many people here.

So, the clemence replacement has been ordered and the store was told these bags are a priority.  The new bag should arrive in three months or less.  Of course it may be longer than that but I'm hopeful that it will in fact arrive.  While this situation should never have happened in the first place it couldn't have been handled any more politely or graciously by the store.  What difficult position they've been put in by H!

I think that if anyone has doubts about their bag they should insist that it be sent to Paris for evaluation.  Crossing my fingers for all of us!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

^ Oh gosh, *pierina*, I am so sorry to this happened to you, too. Maybe H should pull back all Togo bags but what this would cost them financially is unbelievable. I am totally worried about my new ~ 2 weeks old, as yet rarely used ~ Togo Anemone B35 GHW. It is a beauty of a B, but I haven't placed it in the sun and every once in awhile I take it out and just smell it for fear of the skunk. So far, it smells fine but it seems like this skunky smell can develop over time. My fingers are crossed that I got lucky and have an absolutely pristine anemone B35.


----------



## pierina2

VigeeLeBrun said:


> ^ Oh gosh, *pierina*, I am so sorry to this happened to you, too. Maybe H should pull back all Togo bags but what this would cost them financially is unbelievable. I am totally worried about my new ~ 2 weeks old, as yet rarely used ~ Togo Anemone B35 GHW. It is a beauty of a B, but I haven't placed it in the sun and every once in awhile I take it out and just smell it for fear of the skunk. So far, it smells fine but it seems like this skunky smell can develop over time. My fingers are crossed that I got lucky and have an absolutely pristine anemone B35.


 

Thanks *Vigee*, your new bag sounds wonderful!!  What a glorious color for you.    The store did have a turquoise togo B that I could have taken instead but I really wanted the K.  This B had a much more normal leather smell than my K ever did.  Perhaps H is figuring it all out?  Undertand what you mean about being a little scared to put them in the sun - I just figured that H is geared up to handle this now and my bag clearly wasn't normal.


----------



## fendibbag

livethelake said:


> Please take your bag to Madison now.  You don't have to wait for the smell to come back.  The repair manager( on the lower level) is very aware of the problem with the bags.    Madison is very aware of the issue and they will take care of the issue.
> 
> good luck!





Piyo1115 said:


> I agree with livethelake, I was amazed at how quickly mine got resolved. I dropped it off on Tues, got a call from a mgr on Wed, and stopped by today to get my replacement. They offer you 2 options, refund to the credit card or replacement. Since my color was a problem to find, they offered me a replacement of my choice. I knew I still wanted a pink and they happened to have one available today at the store so I got my new baby and paid the difference in price since this one is a 35 and old one was a 30. I am really impressed with the way Madison handled this issue. I highly recommend taking yours to this store if it's convenient. Good luck everyone!



Ladies, did you have to make an appointment in advance to drop off your bags? I live 5 hours drive away and I am considering dropping off my beloved RT epsom Birkin at Madison. Thank you for all your help!!


----------



## Piyo1115

fendibbag said:


> Ladies, did you have to make an appointment in advance to drop off your bags? I live 5 hours drive away and I am considering dropping off my beloved RT epsom Birkin at Madison. Thank you for all your help!!




Nope just walk in and head downstairs to the leathers dept to look for the repair desk.


----------



## fendibbag

Piyo1115 said:


> Nope just walk in and head downstairs to the leathers dept to look for the repair desk.



Thank you so much for the quick reply, I really appreciate it!!


----------



## cr1stalangel

manilamerc said:


> The SAs in Asia say that R stamped bags are issue free so maybe it has been resolved



Absolutely not true. If you read this thread fully, you'll find a lot of bags affected are R-stamped. Unfortunately...


----------



## showlostage

Hi all, i put my 2013 togo Bag for 30 minutes under the sun today. i sniffed the backside of the bag that was exposed to the sun and there is a strong chemical scent to the leather but not stinky like skunk. its been 3 hours now and the smell is still there. the unexposed side of the bag has a lovely leather smell to it. do you guys think i have a defective bag?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

showlostage said:


> Hi all, i put my 2013 togo Bag for 30 minutes under the sun today. i sniffed the backside of the bag that was exposed to the sun and there is a strong chemical scent to the leather but not stinky like skunk. its been 3 hours now and the smell is still there. the unexposed side of the bag has a lovely leather smell to it. do you guys think i have a defective bag?



Gosh, I am going to let the experts weigh in on this but I would probably call my SA and let her know. I am putting my new B35 Togo in the sun on Monday and doing a test too. Almost scared to do it because I love my new B35 and afraid of a skunk attack.


----------



## gazalia

what would you say at which temperature did they bags begin to smell?


----------



## lipeach21

I was carrying the bag in the street during lunch and went in several stores and immediately smelled it. So I don't think it will take that long in the sun.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

fendibbag said:


> Ladies, did you have to make an appointment in advance to drop off your bags? I live 5 hours drive away and I am considering dropping off my beloved RT epsom Birkin at Madison. Thank you for all your help!!



Oh no! Not you too 
Sorry hunny...


----------



## jyyanks

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Gosh, I am going to let the experts weigh in on this but I would probably call my SA and let her know. I am putting my new B35 Togo in the sun on Monday and doing a test too. Almost scared to do it because I love my new B35 and afraid of a skunk attack.


I'm so afraid to put mine to the test as it's my dream bag and not one I ever expected to get. So far it doesn't smell but I have yet to take it out, especially in hot weather.  Vigee - let me know how you make out (Crossing my fingers for you) - we are bag twins after all!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jyyanks said:


> I'm so afraid to put mine to the test as it's my dream bag and not one I ever expected to get. So far it doesn't smell but I have yet to take it out, especially in hot weather.  Vigee - let me know how you make out (Crossing my fingers for you) - we are bag twins after all!



*jyyanks*, I will definitely let you know the results of my bag test in the sun early next week immediately. We are definitely bag twins and bought them within weeks of each other. Also, I haven't taken mine out for any extended periods of time. I am so hoping for the best results but I am prepared for the worst based on all the Togo posts on this thread. I will be so disappointed!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> ^ Oh gosh, *pierina*, I am so sorry to this happened to you, too. Maybe H should pull back all Togo bags but what this would cost them financially is unbelievable. I am totally worried about my new ~ 2 weeks old, as yet rarely used ~ Togo Anemone B35 GHW. It is a beauty of a B, but I haven't placed it in the sun and every once in awhile I take it out and just smell it for fear of the skunk. So far, it smells fine but it seems like this skunky smell can develop over time. My fingers are crossed that I got lucky and have an absolutely pristine anemone B35.





jyyanks said:


> I'm so afraid to put mine to the test as it's my dream bag and not one I ever expected to get. So far it doesn't smell but I have yet to take it out, especially in hot weather.  Vigee - let me know how you make out (Crossing my fingers for you) - we are bag twins after all!



I have picked up my anemone B30 a couple of weeks ago and have done fairly extensive heat test and I can say that so far it doesn't smell. So if yours are from the same batch then I say there is good chance they are OK.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I have picked up my anemone B30 a couple of weeks ago and have done fairly extensive heat test and I can say that so far it doesn't smell. So if yours are from the same batch then I say there is good chance they are OK.



*xiangxiang*, that is such a relief to hear! Thanks for your post, I might sleep tonight, lol.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

pierina2 said:


> Joining the ranks here, sadly.  My Turquoise togo 35 Kelly PHW smelled okay -  not perfectly normal but cetrainly not bad - when I picked it up at the end of May.  It was R stamped and the lighter, finer grained togo, very few veins.  Quite attractive actually.  The store was well aware of the smell issue and even heated it up for me.  It smelled better and more like leather when it was warmer!   They explained very nicely that if odor became a problem it would go back to Paris to be replaced.  I'm crazy for the color and for Kellys and so said yes.
> 
> As many have noticed, the smell became stronger on and off gradually but when I put it in a sunny window on the first hot day there was a definite skunky smell.  The store contacted Corporate and they said bring it in right away.   After having it for less than a month it's on the way to Paris.  :cry:
> 
> Smell is so subjective and the odor really did come and go with this bag.  It never smelled like someone ran over a skunk but it never smelled like good fresh leather either.  Sometimes the smell was obvious to me when I just walked into the room.  Other times I could barely notice it even when it was right up against my face.  The day that I returned it the smell was pretty subtle and my H friend couldn't detect anything at all.  But both SAs could tell right away.  It had a sour smell, not pleasant and not typical of any H leather.  I finally admitted to myself that if an SA had been standing there with my bag on one arm and it's non-smelly twin on the other, of course I would have immediately grabbed the non-smelly one.
> 
> I'd already bought a Clemence Turquoise Evelyne so I could use that canvas strap with the Kelly and the store asked if I'd like to request a replacement Kelly in clemence.  I'm completely fine with that.  My other Kellys are togo and I love the softness and grain and smell of clemence for a bag that I'm going to use causually and frequently.  Nor do I want to take a chance on another smelly togo bag.
> 
> Given the extent of the problem and the fact that new stinky bags are still turning up, perhaps H should just stop with togo until they're sure they've found and corrected the problem?  If the smell doesn't show up for weeks, and it's not detectable when it leaves the factory, what else can they do?  Unless they've identified the tannery/skins/process at fault and can isolate those bags it may be a while until new togo is tanned and dyed and made into bags.  In fact it has been quite a while already, for many people here.
> 
> So, the clemence replacement has been ordered and the store was told these bags are a priority.  The new bag should arrive in three months or less.  Of course it may be longer than that but I'm hopeful that it will in fact arrive.  While this situation should never have happened in the first place it couldn't have been handled any more politely or graciously by the store.  What difficult position they've been put in by H!
> 
> I think that if anyone has doubts about their bag they should insist that it be sent to Paris for evaluation.  Crossing my fingers for all of us!!



Sorry to hear this. Glad they were so kind to u. This problem seems to be sooooo huge.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

gazalia said:


> what would you say at which temperature did they bags begin to smell?



Its more about putting the bag in direct sunlight than it is about heat. The sunlight seems to trigger the smell.... the heat makes the smell more intense. Heat alone (like pointing a blow dryer at it or turning the heater up in the car) never made my bag smell. It needed to sit in the direct sun, like the front seat of your car or in a window....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

showlostage said:


> Hi all, i put my 2013 togo Bag for 30 minutes under the sun today. i sniffed the backside of the bag that was exposed to the sun and there is a strong chemical scent to the leather but not stinky like skunk. its been 3 hours now and the smell is still there. the unexposed side of the bag has a lovely leather smell to it. do you guys think i have a defective bag?



Probably not. Does the chemical smell fill up the room or u can just smell it when you put your face next to the bag?


----------



## audreylita

gazalia said:


> what would you say at which temperature did they bags begin to smell?





Israeli_Flava said:


> Its more about putting the bag in direct sunlight than it is about heat. The sunlight seems to trigger the smell.... the heat makes the smell more intense. Heat alone (like pointing a blow dryer at it or turning the heater up in the car) never made my bag smell. It needed to sit in the direct sun, like the front seat of your car or in a window....





Israeli_Flava said:


> Probably not. Does the chemical smell fill up the room or u can just smell it when you put your face next to the bag?



My bag smelled when I had it on the front seat of a well air conditioned car with it merely sitting in the sun.  That's what triggered the smell.  I had the bag in the foyer of my house for almost a week and the entire front part of my house smelled from the bag.  I finally was able to get it out of the house and with it that awful odor.    

And even before this, my initial test before ever putting it in the sunlight, when the bag still smelled fine, I blew a hot hair dryer over it and the smell was immediately released.  

So for my bag, it included both heat and sunlight but not necessarily the two together.

They've had my bag a month now and I haven't heard boo.  I'm hoping they're making me a new one because I do not want my money back.  I just want my beautiful SO bag!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

audreylita said:


> My bag smelled when I had it on the front seat of a well air conditioned car with it merely sitting in the sun.  That's what triggered the smell.  I had the bag in the foyer of my house for almost a week and the entire front part of my house smelled from the bag.  I finally was able to get it out of the house and with it that awful odor.
> 
> And even before this, my initial test before ever putting it in the sunlight, when the bag still smelled fine, I blew a hot hair dryer over it and the smell was immediately released.
> 
> So for my bag, it included both heat and sunlight but not necessarily the two together.
> 
> They've had my bag a month now and I haven't heard boo.  I'm hoping they're making me a new one because I do not want my money back.  I just want my beautiful SO bag!



Thanks for your post, *audreylita*! I will do the hair-dryer test tomorrow.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

audreylita said:


> My bag smelled when I had it on the front seat of a well air conditioned car with it merely sitting in the sun.  That's what triggered the smell.  I had the bag in the foyer of my house for almost a week and the entire front part of my house smelled from the bag.  I finally was able to get it out of the house and with it that awful odor.
> 
> And even before this, my initial test before ever putting it in the sunlight, when the bag still smelled fine, I blew a hot hair dryer over it and the smell was immediately released.
> 
> So for my bag, it included both heat and sunlight but not necessarily the two together.
> 
> They've had my bag a month now and I haven't heard boo.  I'm hoping they're making me a new one because I do not want my money back.  I just want my beautiful SO bag!



Unfortunately, I have been dealing with this nightmare for a year now so the details may be a little foggy at this point... I know sunlight triggered the smell... heat made it so much more intense. But I also remember attending my son's basketball game at 8 pm (no sun) and the gym was HOT... there went the stinker.... talk about embarrassing. So now that I remember that.... I guess my experience was the same....

I hope they make you a new SO too


----------



## kath00

When I first got my bag from H, it was a hot day and I had it in the trunk where it got really hot.  I was thrilled because it did NOT smell at all after like 5 hours of sitting in the trunk.  I felt reassured.  So much so that I called my friends and said, "thank goodness mine is fine!"  

Weeks later, I took it out to lunch with some girlfriends and it was not nearly as hot as in my trunk and BOOM, the smell hit me big time.  From then on, it smelled almost all the time, although less in the house than outside in the sunshine.


----------



## foxyqt

After reading all these posts and knowing my own friend's experience with her stinky bag.. I don't know if I'm just being paranoid or if my bag does in fact stink!

I noticed that it does have a _different _smell but it is very subtle, definitely not an unbearable kind of scent. I have no idea what skunk/pot smells like so I don't know how to describe it. My sister said it smells like grass. I asked my father to comment on it and he said the leather smell is still there but muddled with something else 

Aaahh so scared to do the sun test. My bag is a B35 Stamp Q Togo


----------



## duna

pierina2 said:


> Joining the ranks here, sadly.  My Turquoise togo 35 Kelly PHW smelled okay -  not perfectly normal but cetrainly not bad - when I picked it up at the end of May.  It was R stamped and the lighter, finer grained togo, very few veins.  Quite attractive actually.  The store was well aware of the smell issue and even heated it up for me.  It smelled better and more like leather when it was warmer!   They explained very nicely that if odor became a problem it would go back to Paris to be replaced.  I'm crazy for the color and for Kellys and so said yes.
> 
> As many have noticed, the smell became stronger on and off gradually but when I put it in a sunny window on the first hot day there was a definite skunky smell.  The store contacted Corporate and they said bring it in right away.   After having it for less than a month it's on the way to Paris.  :cry:
> 
> Smell is so subjective and the odor really did come and go with this bag.  It never smelled like someone ran over a skunk but it never smelled like good fresh leather either.  Sometimes the smell was obvious to me when I just walked into the room.  Other times I could barely notice it even when it was right up against my face.  The day that I returned it the smell was pretty subtle and my H friend couldn't detect anything at all.  But both SAs could tell right away.  It had a sour smell, not pleasant and not typical of any H leather.  I finally admitted to myself that if an SA had been standing there with my bag on one arm and it's non-smelly twin on the other, of course I would have immediately grabbed the non-smelly one.
> 
> I'd already bought a Clemence Turquoise Evelyne so I could use that canvas strap with the Kelly and the store asked if I'd like to request a replacement Kelly in clemence.  I'm completely fine with that.  My other Kellys are togo and I love the softness and grain and smell of clemence for a bag that I'm going to use causually and frequently.  Nor do I want to take a chance on another smelly togo bag.
> 
> *Given the extent of the problem and the fact that new stinky bags are still turning up, perhaps H should just stop with togo until they're sure they've found and corrected the problem? * If the smell doesn't show up for weeks, and it's not detectable when it leaves the factory, what else can they do?  Unless they've identified the tannery/skins/process at fault and can isolate those bags it may be a while until new togo is tanned and dyed and made into bags.  In fact it has been quite a while already, for many people here.
> 
> So, the clemence replacement has been ordered and the store was told these bags are a priority.  The new bag should arrive in three months or less.  Of course it may be longer than that but I'm hopeful that it will in fact arrive.  While this situation should never have happened in the first place it couldn't have been handled any more politely or graciously by the store.  What difficult position they've been put in by H!
> 
> I think that if anyone has doubts about their bag they should insist that it be sent to Paris for evaluation.  Crossing my fingers for all of us!!



I agree: H should stop Togo and Epsom production until they solve the probelm!

My SM has ONLY ordered Epsom bags at the last Podium......yikes! I wanted to put my name on a Vert Anglais Birkin, but since they will only be in Epsom (at my store),  I passed: I hope it can be ordered for RAC in different leathers (neither Togo nor Epsom). Maybe they think Epsom is OK??


----------



## eagle1002us

Obviously H ought to employ a bloodhound -- any kind of dog with a good nose -- to sniff the bad bags out.  B/c if the smell gets activated over time by some of the conditions described, it's probably there in minute form when the bag is first manufactured.   


Just an aside:  I know if dogs get sprayed by skunks they stay the heck away from them afterwards.


----------



## pierina2

duna said:


> My SM has ONLY ordered Epsom bags at the last Podium......yikes! I wanted to put my name on a Vert Anglais Birkin, but since they will only be in Epsom (at my store),  I passed: I hope it can be ordered for RAC in different leathers (neither Togo nor Epsom). Maybe they think Epsom is OK??


 

 I'm an ardent H fan but is a quandry, *duna*, isn't it?  Acknowledging the issue and taking the affected items back are the first step. For everyone's sake hopefully solutions will come more quickly.

I guess we don't know the current percentage of bad togo vs. epsom bags.  There seem to be many more togo issues.  If that problem takes some time to fix it leaves mostly epsom and clemence, doesn't it?  For sure I'm not an expert but leather options for new Bs and Ks seem to have diminished over the last few years - less box, barenia, toile and chevre are available and there's more push towards epsom.   So far we've only heard about a few bad epsom bags/items here and with luck that will continue.

Interesting to consider whether your SM's order of only epsom was a deliberate choice because of the togo probems, if it was all that was allowed to be ordered, or whether it was just what she/he felt the customers would like most?  

Do you know if they're offering some other options, either of the 'ever' leathers maybe or anything else new?  There doesn't seem to be alot of enthusiasm for grain d'H so far.  I usually get sidetracked by all the colors when I look at the swatches, and don't pay as much attention to the skins.  Vert Anglais was gorgeous!


----------



## pierina2

Israeli_Flava said:


> Sorry to hear this. Glad they were so kind to u. This problem seems to be sooooo huge.


 

Thanks *IF,* still hoping that you get your bag replaced soon!


----------



## gazalia

Does any of you know at which degree the bags started to smell. But mine in the sun at about 25 degrees for two hours but still seems to be fine..

But I am worried a little bit..


----------



## duna

pierina2 said:


> I'm an ardent H fan but is a quandry, *duna*, isn't it?  Acknowledging the issue and taking the affected items back are the first step. For everyone's sake hopefully solutions will come more quickly.
> 
> I guess we don't know the current percentage of bad togo vs. epsom bags.  There seem to be many more togo issues.  If that problem takes some time to fix it leaves mostly epsom and clemence, doesn't it?  For sure I'm not an expert but leather options for new Bs and Ks seem to have diminished over the last few years - less box, barenia, toile and chevre are available and there's more push towards epsom.   So far we've only heard about a few bad epsom bags/items here and with luck that will continue.
> 
> Interesting to consider whether your SM's order of only epsom was a deliberate choice because of the togo probems, if it was all that was allowed to be ordered, or whether it was just what she/he felt the customers would like most?
> 
> Do you know if they're offering some other options, either of the 'ever' leathers maybe or anything else new?  There doesn't seem to be alot of enthusiasm for grain d'H so far.  I usually get sidetracked by all the colors when I look at the swatches, and don't pay as much attention to the skins.  Vert Anglais was gorgeous!



I dont' know for which reasons he only ordered Epsom.... but it's the only leather for Birkins and Kellys. I know there's also Evercolor which I think is lovely (a mix between Box and Swift) but he hasn't ordered it.....It's true that H has been pushing Epsom in these last few years, which is a shame. I bought a Clemence Birkin last December, and that was fine, smellwise, and another Clemence  Birkin ( a RAC order)  which arrived a couple of weeks ago, and that has a different smell than my other Clemence bags, more chemical.....

I really don't know what's going on: I don't like Togo and Epsom, so I never order bags in these leathers, but I would stay away from them even if I did like them! For RAC orders there are usually 2/3 leather options: last April I ordered one Birkin in Swift and another in Clemence, we'll see when they arrive!

I really hope you solve your issue ASAP!!!!!


----------



## eagle1002us

duna said:


> I dont' know for which reasons he only ordered Epsom.... but it's the only leather for Birkins and Kellys. I know there's also Evercolor which I think is lovely (a mix between Box and Swift) but he hasn't ordered it.....It's true that H has been pushing Epsom in these last few years, which is a shame. I bought a Clemence Birkin last December, and that was fine, smellwise, and another Clemence  Birkin ( a RAC order)  which arrived a couple of weeks ago, and that has a different smell than my other Clemence bags, more chemical.....
> 
> I really don't know what's going on:* I don't like Togo and Epsom, so I never order bags in these leathers, but I would stay away from them even if I did like them*! For RAC orders there are usually 2/3 leather options: last April I ordered one Birkin in Swift and another in Clemence, we'll see when they arrive!
> 
> I really hope you solve your issue ASAP!!!!!





*Duna*,  I don't know much about leathers, being more concerned with the color and weight of bag, but why don't people like Togo and Epsom?  (I understand the smelly bags are mostly in Togo and some Epsom, too, evidently).  But aside from that?


----------



## duna

eagle1002us said:


> *Duna*,  I don't know much about leathers, being more concerned with the color and weight of bag, but why don't people like Togo and Epsom?  (I understand the smelly bags are mostly in Togo and some Epsom, too, evidently).  But aside from that?



I'm a leather addict, always have been, and that's why I bought my first H bag, a Box Kelly, 35 years ago! The reasons I don't like Togo and Epsom are that Togo is less soft to the touch than Clemence, and also because Clemence takes colour better IMO; as for Epsom, being a stamped leather it feels stiff and like cardboard. By the way, Epsom is Box leather which isn't perfect, so they "stamp" it and it can be used (I was told this by an H craftsman). I liked Courchevel, which was also a stamped leather, much more than Epsom: I have a Kelly in Courchevel bought in 1991 which has become lovely and soft!

Sorry guys, I have gone totally off topic, but when I talk about leathers I get carried away!


----------



## fendibbag

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh no! Not you too
> Sorry hunny...



Thank you dear!


----------



## pierina2

duna said:


> I dont' know for which reasons he only ordered Epsom.... but it's the only leather for Birkins and Kellys. I know there's also Evercolor which I think is lovely (a mix between Box and Swift) but he hasn't ordered it.....It's true that H has been pushing Epsom in these last few years, which is a shame. I bought a Clemence Birkin last December, and that was fine, smellwise, and another Clemence  Birkin ( a RAC order)  which arrived a couple of weeks ago, and that has a different smell than my other Clemence bags, more chemical.....
> 
> I really don't know what's going on: I don't like Togo and Epsom, so I never order bags in these leathers, but I would stay away from them even if I did like them! For RAC orders there are usually 2/3 leather options: last April I ordered one Birkin in Swift and another in Clemence, we'll see when they arrive!
> 
> I really hope you solve your issue ASAP!!!!!



Thank you, *duna*!  I'm content to wait for a clemence Kelly.    Evercolor, that's the leather I was thinking of, the swatch was very nice.  Hope that becomes available.  And good luck to you with your incoming bags.


----------



## Jadeite

duna said:


> By the way, Epsom is Box leather which isn't perfect, so they "stamp" it and it can be used (I was told this by an H craftsman). I liked Courchevel, which was also a stamped leather, much more than Epsom: I have a Kelly in Courchevel bought in 1991 which has become lovely and soft!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry guys, I have gone totally off topic, but when I talk about leathers I get carried away!




Very interesting and possibly why Epsom is more readily available vs other leathers plus also a lower price point.


----------



## duna

Jadeite said:


> Very interesting and possibly why Epsom is more readily available vs other leathers plus also a lower price point.



That's exactly why Epsom is being pushed more and more, because they can use leather which isn't perfect!


----------



## Elina0408

duna said:


> I agree: H should stop Togo and Epsom production until they solve the probelm!
> 
> My SM has ONLY ordered Epsom bags at the last Podium......yikes! I wanted to put my name on a Vert Anglais Birkin, but since they will only be in Epsom (at my store),  I passed: I hope it can be ordered for RAC in different leathers (neither Togo nor Epsom). Maybe they think Epsom is OK??



Unfortunately they think Epsom is OK!!! At least this is what I was told!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Elina0408 said:


> *Unfortunately they think Epsom is OK!!! *At least this is what I was told!



:true:


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Elina0408 said:


> Unfortunately they think Epsom is OK!!! At least this is what I was told!



Does that mean that only Togo is at risk according to H? I thought that Epsom had a major problem too after reading ALL of these posts!


----------



## audreylita

Guess I was lucky.  I've got several new epsom bags and they're all fine.  

My alezan togo birkin from 2009 is not fine but the odor is faint compared with the one from last year.  I'm not up on retired colors but don't think I've seen alezan in recent years and there's no way I'm giving it up.  I can live with it although I'm not thrilled.  

Still waiting to hear back from Paris about my togo etoupe 30 birkin.  It's been about a month and I haven't heard boo.


----------



## pierina2

Aren't the SMs headed to Podium soon?  Perhaps they can check on our returns....


----------



## Elina0408

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Does that mean that only Togo is at risk according to H? I thought that Epsom had a major problem too after reading ALL of these posts!



I thought the same about Epsom too but when I mentioned Epsom they categorically said 
No only Togo has problem!!!  I said a friend. has a Epsom that smells badly but they say No, No only Togo!


----------



## pierina2

At one point I re-read this thread from start to finish.  At that time there were over 50 bad bags/SLGs mentioned and all but a few were Togo.  There were only a couple of Epsom items mentioned with problems that I remember, *IF's* soufre B chief among them, a 28 Kelly, a 35 B and perhaps a wallet or two?   If I have time I'll read it through again.  That's probably one reason *IF* had such a terrible time with H - because togo seems to be the overwhelming culprit.  *hopiko* also had a clemence Lindy that smelled and I think there was a Jige and a B mentioned outside tpf from several years ago had unpleasant smells.



Most of the SA's probably don't know about *IF's *bag. If the total number of bad bags reflects the percentages here,  I can see why they think it's only Togo.
Personally I'd be careful to check any new bag or SLG at the moment.


----------



## Handbag1234

So sorry to read about everyone's bag problems. I hope you all get your bags replaced quickly.

Makes me want to get my new bag out and leave it in the sun for a few hours, just to make sure it's not a stinker.


----------



## Kitty S.

I was told that H recognizes a batch of Togo is bad at the tanning step. Supposedly H has identified the batch and there shouldn't be anymore issue with future Togo bags.  Can anyone else confirm this? I am debating to stick with K in Togo or just get B in Clemence for my replacement bag. What do you think?


----------



## pierina2

Reviewed this thread while watching tennis this afternoon, no promises that these numbers are 100% accurate but here's the approximate current situation. 


*Bags reported with a skunk smell:*

*TOGO*
Birkin - 19, Kelly - 12, So Kelly - 2, SLG - 6, Style not specified - 6
*TOGO  TOTAL - 45*


*EPSOM*
Birkin - 4, Kelly - 1, Jige - 1, SLG - 2
*EPSOM  TOTAL - 8*


*CLEMENCE*
Lindy - 2
*CLEMENCE  TOTAL - 2*


*LEATHER UNSPECIFIED*
Birkin - 4, Jige - 1, style unspecified - 2
*LEATHER  UNSPECIFIED TOTAL - 7*


*Bags reported returned by SAs *(some could be included in the numbers above) *- 9*


*TOTAL on this thread:   71 items*


----------



## Kitty S.

pierina2 said:


> Reviewed this thread while watching tennis this afternoon, no promises that these numbers are 100% accurate but here's the approximate current situation.
> 
> 
> *Bags reported with a skunk smell:*
> 
> *TOGO*
> Birkin - 19, Kelly - 12, So Kelly - 2, SLG - 6, Style not specified - 6
> *TOGO  TOTAL - 45*
> 
> 
> *EPSOM*
> Birkin - 4, Kelly - 1, Jige - 1, SLG - 2
> *EPSOM  TOTAL - 8*
> 
> 
> *CLEMENCE*
> Lindy - 2
> *CLEMENCE  TOTAL - 2*
> 
> 
> *LEATHER UNSPECIFIED*
> Birkin - 4, Jige - 1, style unspecified - 2
> *LEATHER  UNSPECIFIED TOTAL - 7*
> 
> 
> *Bags reported returned by SAs *(some could be included in the numbers above) *- 9*
> 
> 
> *TOTAL on this thread:   71 items*



Great job! Thanks for the effort! Good to know that B in Clemence is pretty safe.


----------



## Julide

pierina2 said:


> Reviewed this thread while watching tennis this afternoon, no promises that these numbers are 100% accurate but here's the approximate current situation.
> 
> 
> *Bags reported with a skunk smell:*
> 
> *TOGO*
> Birkin - 19, Kelly - 12, So Kelly - 2, SLG - 6, Style not specified - 6
> *TOGO  TOTAL - 45*
> 
> 
> *EPSOM*
> Birkin - 4, Kelly - 1, Jige - 1, SLG - 2
> *EPSOM  TOTAL - 8*
> 
> 
> *CLEMENCE*
> Lindy - 2
> *CLEMENCE  TOTAL - 2*
> 
> 
> *LEATHER UNSPECIFIED*
> Birkin - 4, Jige - 1, style unspecified - 2
> *LEATHER  UNSPECIFIED TOTAL - 7*
> 
> 
> *Bags reported returned by SAs *(some could be included in the numbers above) *- 9*
> 
> 
> *TOTAL on this thread:   71 items*



*Pierina2* Thank you for compiling this information. And I hope that you have an acceptable resolution to your bag issues soon!!


----------



## Miss Al

pierina2 said:


> Reviewed this thread while watching tennis this afternoon, no promises that these numbers are 100% accurate but here's the approximate current situation.
> 
> 
> *Bags reported with a skunk smell:*
> 
> *TOGO*
> Birkin - 19, Kelly - 12, So Kelly - 2, SLG - 6, Style not specified - 6
> *TOGO TOTAL - 45*
> 
> 
> *EPSOM*
> Birkin - 4, Kelly - 1, Jige - 1, SLG - 2
> *EPSOM TOTAL - 8*
> 
> 
> *CLEMENCE*
> Lindy - 2
> *CLEMENCE TOTAL - 2*
> 
> 
> *LEATHER UNSPECIFIED*
> Birkin - 4, Jige - 1, style unspecified - 2
> *LEATHER UNSPECIFIED TOTAL - 7*
> 
> 
> *Bags reported returned by SAs *(some could be included in the numbers above) *- 9*
> 
> 
> *TOTAL on this thread: 71 items*


 
Thanks for the compilation pierina2. I'm feeling quite nervous now as I may just get a B some time this year...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Elina0408 said:


> I thought the same about Epsom too but when I mentioned Epsom they categorically said
> No only Togo has problem!!!  I said a friend. has a Epsom that smells badly but they say No, No only Togo!



Oh geez, I definitely heard that epsom had the same chance of the skunky smell, too. Haven't done my sun test yet with my Togo B35 and must do this soon!

Thanks, *pierna* for the update! It sure seems that Togo has the highest percentage rate of the skunk.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Elina0408 said:


> I thought the same about Epsom too but when I mentioned Epsom they categorically said
> No only Togo has problem!!!  I said a friend. has a Epsom that smells badly but they say *No, No only Togo!*



This is what I was told repeatedly by the SM of my boutique. He said they received a memo from Paris about a problem with Togo and since he couldn't smell the skunk smell on my bag, I was treated like I was a complete LUNATIC.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

pierina2 said:


> At one point I re-read this thread from start to finish.  At that time there were over 50 bad bags/SLGs mentioned and all but a few were Togo.  There were only a couple of Epsom items mentioned with problems that I remember, *IF's* soufre B chief among them, a 28 Kelly, a 35 B and perhaps a wallet or two?   If I have time I'll read it through again.  *That's probably one reason IF had such a terrible time with H - because togo seems to be the overwhelming culprit.* *hopiko* also had a clemence Lindy that smelled and I think there was a Jige and a B mentioned outside tpf from several years ago had unpleasant smells.
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the SA's probably don't know about *IF's *bag. If the total number of bad bags reflects the percentages here,  I can see why they think it's only Togo.
> Personally I'd be careful to check any new bag or SLG at the moment.



Yes, as if that is a valid reason to treat me with the utmost disrespect.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Kitty S. said:


> I was told that *H recognizes a batch of Togo is bad at the tanning step. Supposedly H has identified the batch and there shouldn't be anymore issue with future Togo bags. * Can anyone else confirm this? I am debating to stick with K in Togo or just get B in Clemence for my replacement bag. What do you think?



Damage control. They don't know what stinks until it's back for a replacement. Maybe going forward from today they know... but the damage is done and the skunks are in the backroom of boutiques or on the arm of unsuspecting buyers.

I'd get what you REALLY want. All togo bags are not defective.


----------



## Elina0408

Israeli_Flava said:


> This is what I was told repeatedly by the SM of my boutique. He said they received a memo from Paris about a problem with Togo and since he couldn't smell the skunk smell on my bag, I was treated like I was a complete LUNATIC.



Awful situation, I have read your ordeal and I have no words for your treatment in that boutique!


----------



## Elina0408

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Oh geez, I definitely heard that epsom had the same chance of the skunky smell, too. Haven't done my sun test yet with my Togo B35 and must do this soon!
> 
> Thanks, *pierna* for the update! It sure seems that Togo has the highest percentage rate of the skunk.



Good luck if you do the sun test my dear!


----------



## pierina2

Israeli_Flava said:


> Yes, as if that is a valid reason to treat me with the utmost disrespect.


 
Of course it's not!  Their treatment of you and their handling of your situation was truly disgraceful in my opinion.  Something like this should never have happened at Walmart, let alone at one of the premier luxury houses in the world, to a wonderful and involved client.   And it's mind-boggling that they still haven't replaced your bag.

I was responding to the discussion about how many smelly epsom vs. togo bags have been talked about here.  Four bad epsom Birkins just on this thread should be enough for them to know that the issues aren't only with togo.  Dear *IF,* we're all on your side!


----------



## pierina2

[B said:
			
		

> Kitty S[/B].;26981963]Great job! Thanks for the effort! Good to know that B in Clemence is pretty safe.


 



			
				[B said:
			
		

> Julide[/B];26982063]Pierina2 - Thank you for compiling this information. And I hope that you have an acceptable resolution to your bag issues soon!!


 



			
				[B said:
			
		

> Miss Al[/B];26982120]Thanks for the compilation pierina2. I'm feeling quite nervous now as I may just get a B some time this year...


 



			
				[B said:
			
		

> VigeeLeBrun[/B];26984501]Oh geez, I definitely heard that epsom had the same chance of the skunky smell, too. Haven't done my sun test yet with my Togo B35 and must do this soon!
> 
> Thanks, *pierna* for the update! It sure seems that Togo has the highest percentage rate of the skunk.


 

Thank you ladies!      It was a little surprising that the epsom number was as high as it was, given the company line that there are no issues with that leather.  

Good luck with your 'sun test' Vi*gee.*

*Julide,* thanks for the good wishes but the Kelly just went back last week so it will be a while I'm sure.  There are lots of other bags in line before mine!


----------



## Anfang

Israeli_Flava said:


> This is what I was told repeatedly by the SM of my boutique. He said they received a memo from Paris about a problem with Togo and since he couldn't smell the skunk smell on my bag, I was treated like I was a complete LUNATIC.


I KNOW you were right on this, *IF*! There are problems mainly with Togo, but also with Epsom, and Paris is aware of this! You cannot be called lunatic, my dear!


----------



## Kitty S.

Israeli_Flava said:


> Damage control. They don't know what stinks until it's back for a replacement. Maybe going forward from today they know... but the damage is done and the skunks are in the backroom of boutiques or on the arm of unsuspecting buyers.
> 
> I'd get what you REALLY want. All togo bags are not defective.



I am so sorry that you have to the first to bring up the issue on epsom. I am grateful to others ahead of me for speaking up, which made my return very easy. As many have said before me, there is no excuse for the disrespectful attitude you were shown. Perhaps a letter to the headquarter is in order...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Anfang said:


> I KNOW you were right on this, *IF*! There are problems mainly with Togo, but also with Epsom, and Paris is aware of this! You cannot be called lunatic, my dear!



Soooo today was the day my darling! The new bag arrived!!!! I got a call this morning and rushed down to pick up Ms Jewel Too. She is so amazing and the color is even better than I remember!!! I must say that I am tremendously relieved. I will say that this bag does also have a chemical smell if you put your nose up to the bag (as others have reported) but it doesn't bother me and it seems to be the sort that will fade out over time. Who knows anymore... all I know is that I missed my beautiful Soufre baby and I have her back now! I'm so grateful to you and the other ladies on the forum for your profound efforts to help me through this! *B, We won!*


----------



## eagle1002us

That is truly marvelous and reassuring that you got Jewel II finally in hand.  You were so patient!   I would have gone nuts.  Congratulations Again, *Israeli Flava*!!!!


----------



## lipeach21

Congrats IF!! So glad you got your B back


----------



## Piyo1115

Israeli_Flava said:


> Soooo today was the day my darling! The new bag arrived!!!! I got a call this morning and rushed down to pick up Ms Jewel Too. She is so amazing and the color is even better than I remember!!! I must say that I am tremendously relieved. I will say that this bag does also have a chemical smell if you put your nose up to the bag (as others have reported) but it doesn't bother me and it seems to be the sort that will fade out over time. Who knows anymore... all I know is that I missed my beautiful Soufre baby and I have her back now! I'm so grateful to you and the other ladies on the forum for your profound efforts to help me through this! *B, We won!*




Yayyyy so happy for you!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

eagle1002us said:


> That is truly marvelous and reassuring that you got Jewel II finally in hand.  You were so patient!   I would have gone nuts.  Congratulations Again, *Israeli Flava*!!!!





lipeach21 said:


> Congrats IF!! So glad you got your B back





Piyo1115 said:


> Yayyyy so happy for you!



Thank you my darling Forum Friends!!!! I'm thrilled this is all over!!!!! I took her home and dressed her up immediately! So in  again


----------



## sparklelisab

Israeli_Flava said:


> Soooo today was the day my darling! The new bag arrived!!!! I got a call this morning and rushed down to pick up Ms Jewel Too. She is so amazing and the color is even better than I remember!!! I must say that I am tremendously relieved. I will say that this bag does also have a chemical smell if you put your nose up to the bag (as others have reported) but it doesn't bother me and it seems to be the sort that will fade out over time. Who knows anymore... all I know is that I missed my beautiful Soufre baby and I have her back now! I'm so grateful to you and the other ladies on the forum for your profound efforts to help me through this! *B, We won!*





I have no words.


----------



## pierina2

Israeli_Flava said:


> Soooo today was the day my darling! The new bag arrived!!!! I got a call this morning and rushed down to pick up Ms Jewel Too. She is so amazing and the color is even better than I remember!!! I must say that I am tremendously relieved. I will say that this bag does also have a chemical smell if you put your nose up to the bag (as others have reported) but it doesn't bother me and it seems to be the sort that will fade out over time. Who knows anymore... all I know is that I missed my beautiful Soufre baby and I have her back now! I'm so grateful to you and the other ladies on the forum for your profound efforts to help me through this! *B, We won!*





Yay!!!!!  So very happy for you, IF.  At last!!


----------



## Kitty S.

Israeli_Flava said:


> Soooo today was the day my darling! The new bag arrived!!!! I got a call this morning and rushed down to pick up Ms Jewel Too. She is so amazing and the color is even better than I remember!!! I must say that I am tremendously relieved. I will say that this bag does also have a chemical smell if you put your nose up to the bag (as others have reported) but it doesn't bother me and it seems to be the sort that will fade out over time. Who knows anymore... all I know is that I missed my beautiful Soufre baby and I have her back now! I'm so grateful to you and the other ladies on the forum for your profound efforts to help me through this! *B, We won!*




Congrats!!!


----------



## jyyanks

Wow!!!  I have been voraciously following this thread. Congratulations on finally resolving the issue and getting your bag back. So happy for you!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

sparklelisab said:


> I have no words.



no words needed


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jyyanks said:


> Wow!!!  I have been voraciously following this thread. Congratulations on finally resolving the issue and getting your bag back. So happy for you!



Thank you darling! It's been a loooooong hard road. Glad it's over. I will be doing a sun test tmrw though.... I take no chances


----------



## Israeli_Flava

pierina2 said:


> Yay!!!!!  So very happy for you, IF.  At last!!





Kitty S. said:


> Congrats!!!



Thanks ladies!!!! Seems as though the issues are being handled appropriately now that the problem is well known. I guess I got the short end of the stick being one of the first few to complain... at least on tPF anyway.... hopefully no one else will be treated like they have two heads for buying a bag that smells like  rotten eggs in the sun and has the neeeerrrrrrve to actually want a new bag....


----------



## francelamour

Qä


----------



## Anfang

Israeli_Flava said:


> Soooo today was the day my darling! The new bag arrived!!!! I got a call this morning and rushed down to pick up Ms Jewel Too. She is so amazing and the color is even better than I remember!!! I must say that I am tremendously relieved. I will say that this bag does also have a chemical smell if you put your nose up to the bag (as others have reported) but it doesn't bother me and it seems to be the sort that will fade out over time. Who knows anymore... all I know is that I missed my beautiful Soufre baby and I have her back now! I'm so grateful to you and the other ladies on the forum for your profound efforts to help me through this! *B, We won!*




This is GREAT news my dear IF!!! Major bravo for getting back a brand new Soufre!!! I'm so, so happy for you after all this turmoil! Enjoy sweetheart, and please post pics!!! I'm sure you'll look magnifique!!


----------



## Anfang

^ And YES, we WON!!! &#128516;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## duna

Congrats *IF* I'm so happy for you, after all the trouble you went through!!!


----------



## glamourbag

Israeli_Flava said:


> Soooo today was the day my darling! The new bag arrived!!!! I got a call this morning and rushed down to pick up Ms Jewel Too. She is so amazing and the color is even better than I remember!!! I must say that I am tremendously relieved. I will say that this bag does also have a chemical smell if you put your nose up to the bag (as others have reported) but it doesn't bother me and it seems to be the sort that will fade out over time. Who knows anymore... all I know is that I missed my beautiful Soufre baby and I have her back now! I'm so grateful to you and the other ladies on the forum for your profound efforts to help me through this! *B, We won!*


Yay! This is wonderful news I cant wait to see more action shots of you and the "new" Jewel!


----------



## thyme

Israeli_Flava said:


> Soooo today was the day my darling! The new bag arrived!!!! I got a call this morning and rushed down to pick up Ms Jewel Too. She is so amazing and the color is even better than I remember!!! I must say that I am tremendously relieved. I will say that this bag does also have a chemical smell if you put your nose up to the bag (as others have reported) but it doesn't bother me and it seems to be the sort that will fade out over time. Who knows anymore... all I know is that I missed my beautiful Soufre baby and I have her back now! I'm so grateful to you and the other ladies on the forum for your profound efforts to help me through this! *B, We won!*



wow fantastic news indeed!! so glad you have new Jewel finally..


----------



## etoupebirkin

Israeli_Flava said:


> Soooo today was the day my darling! The new bag arrived!!!! I got a call this morning and rushed down to pick up Ms Jewel Too. She is so amazing and the color is even better than I remember!!! I must say that I am tremendously relieved. I will say that this bag does also have a chemical smell if you put your nose up to the bag (as others have reported) but it doesn't bother me and it seems to be the sort that will fade out over time. Who knows anymore... all I know is that I missed my beautiful Soufre baby and I have her back now! I'm so grateful to you and the other ladies on the forum for your profound efforts to help me through this! *B, We won!*



I'm so glad you finally got a new jewel!!! Wear her in the best of health and happiness!!!

I hope one day you get a real apology from the store.


----------



## VesperSparrow

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thank you darling! It's been a loooooong hard road. Glad it's over. I will be doing a sun test tmrw though.... I take no chances



So very happy for you!!  Welcome Ms Jewel Too, home at last! My heart will be in my throat till we get results of sun test -  I'm sure she'll be fine, just want to get the all clear.


----------



## Mindi B

YES!  Fist-pumping here!  So happy to hear this, IF.


----------



## BalLVLover

Israeli_Flava said:


> Soooo today was the day my darling! The new bag arrived!!!! I got a call this morning and rushed down to pick up Ms Jewel Too. She is so amazing and the color is even better than I remember!!! I must say that I am tremendously relieved. I will say that this bag does also have a chemical smell if you put your nose up to the bag (as others have reported) but it doesn't bother me and it seems to be the sort that will fade out over time. Who knows anymore... all I know is that I missed my beautiful Soufre baby and I have her back now! I'm so grateful to you and the other ladies on the forum for your profound efforts to help me through this! *B, We won!*




Oh I'm so happy for you IF, so sorry you had to go through all the BS but if hope you enjoy your new bag!


----------



## swezfamily

Israeli_Flava said:


> Soooo today was the day my darling! The new bag arrived!!!! I got a call this morning and rushed down to pick up Ms Jewel Too. She is so amazing and the color is even better than I remember!!! I must say that I am tremendously relieved. I will say that this bag does also have a chemical smell if you put your nose up to the bag (as others have reported) but it doesn't bother me and it seems to be the sort that will fade out over time. Who knows anymore... all I know is that I missed my beautiful Soufre baby and I have her back now! I'm so grateful to you and the other ladies on the forum for your profound efforts to help me through this! *B, We won!*




Yay!  So happy for you!!  Thank goodness your ordeal is finally over and now you can enjoy your brand new soufre beauty.

I hope all the others with stinky bags get their replacements soon too.  I'm still waiting patiently for my replacement SO


----------



## audreylita

Israeli_Flava said:


> Soooo today was the day my darling! The new bag arrived!!!! I got a call this morning and rushed down to pick up Ms Jewel Too. She is so amazing and the color is even better than I remember!!! I must say that I am tremendously relieved. I will say that this bag does also have a chemical smell if you put your nose up to the bag (as others have reported) but it doesn't bother me and it seems to be the sort that will fade out over time. Who knows anymore... all I know is that I missed my beautiful Soufre baby and I have her back now! I'm so grateful to you and the other ladies on the forum for your profound efforts to help me through this! *B, We won!*



So happy for you!!!


----------



## swezfamily

glamourbag said:


> Yay! This is wonderful news I cant wait to see more action shots of you and the "new" Jewel!




Glamourbag, I know that your bag was sent back to Paris a long time ago, back when this thread was started. Have you received your replacement yet?


----------



## Katel

Israeli_Flava said:


> Soooo today was the day my darling! The new bag arrived!!!! I got a call this morning and rushed down to pick up Ms Jewel Too. She is so amazing and the color is even better than I remember!!! I must say that I am tremendously relieved. I will say that this bag does also have a chemical smell if you put your nose up to the bag (as others have reported) but it doesn't bother me and it seems to be the sort that will fade out over time. Who knows anymore... all I know is that I missed my beautiful Soufre baby and I have her back now! I'm so grateful to you and the other ladies on the forum for your profound efforts to help me through this! *B, We won!*



YES!!

FINALLY !!

IF, you led the charge on making this public  - you are a champion, a winner, and you truly are a HERO

I am beyond happy that you have Jewel Too with you FINALLY!  sooo so thrilled for YOU 

I am anxiously awaiting your sun test reports to confirm that this nightmare is completely and absolutely over for you - at last!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Congrats, *IF*, so glad that you received your new soufre B in record time!

Just did a sun and heat test on my 2-week old Togo Anemone B35 GHW and it smells fine. Whew


----------



## hopiko

Israeli_Flava said:


> Soooo today was the day my darling! The new bag arrived!!!! I got a call this morning and rushed down to pick up Ms Jewel Too. She is so amazing and the color is even better than I remember!!! I must say that I am tremendously relieved. I will say that this bag does also have a chemical smell if you put your nose up to the bag (as others have reported) but it doesn't bother me and it seems to be the sort that will fade out over time. Who knows anymore... all I know is that I missed my beautiful Soufre baby and I have her back now! I'm so grateful to you and the other ladies on the forum for your profound efforts to help me through this! *B, We won!*



 

Congratulations!!!  So happy that they replaced your   with more !!  You fought hard and won.  I couldn't be happier for you!  Please post some fabulous pictures, I can't wait to see your happy reunion!  

As others have said, you are due an apology and I hope that you get an appropriate one!

Bravo!!!


----------



## pierina2

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Congrats, *IF*, so glad that you received your new soufre B in record time!
> 
> Just did a sun and heat test on my 2-week old Togo Anemone B35 GHW and it smells fine. Whew


 

That's great news, *Vigee*, what a relief!!


----------



## sophieg

Israeli_Flava said:


> Soooo today was the day my darling! The new bag arrived!!!! I got a call this morning and rushed down to pick up Ms Jewel Too. She is so amazing and the color is even better than I remember!!! I must say that I am tremendously relieved. I will say that this bag does also have a chemical smell if you put your nose up to the bag (as others have reported) but it doesn't bother me and it seems to be the sort that will fade out over time. Who knows anymore... all I know is that I missed my beautiful Soufre baby and I have her back now! I'm so grateful to you and the other ladies on the forum for your profound efforts to help me through this! *B, We won!*


So happy for you, dear *IF*! Keeping my fingers crossed that Jewel II will be issues-free and that you'll wear her everywhere this summer!

And the boutique definitely owes you an apology - you are such a dedicated customer, it's absolutely inexcusable!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

pierina2 said:


> That's great news, *Vigee*, what a relief!!



Thanks, *piernia*, it's a relief that the test was a success but still worried that the skunk might develop over time. I'm a natural worrier and reading all of these horror stories makes it worse! Might do the test again tomorrow, lol.


----------



## prettychic

Thanks to all of you for these detailed posts. I am terrified to buy another bag and going forward believe "forewarned is forearmed". I may be gun-shy for a long long time....unless it is croc or tadelakt or swift, right?????


----------



## Anfang

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Congrats, *IF*, so glad that you received your new soufre B in record time!
> 
> Just did a sun and heat test on my 2-week old Togo Anemone B35 GHW and it smells fine. Whew


This is great news, *Vigee*! I do hope this horrible skunk serial will quicky be over!


----------



## Luvbolide

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thank you darling! It's been a loooooong hard road. Glad it's over. I will be doing a sun test tmrw though.... I take no chances










Sooooooooooooooo glad you have Ms. Jewel II - I would definitely do a sun test as well - keeping my fingers crossed on an "all clear"!


----------



## Luvbolide

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Congrats, *IF*, so glad that you received your new soufre B in record time!
> 
> Just did a sun and heat test on my 2-week old Togo Anemone B35 GHW and it smells fine. Whew





What a relief, glad to hear it, *Vigee*!!


----------



## Elina0408

Israeli_Flava said:


> Soooo today was the day my darling! The new bag arrived!!!! I got a call this morning and rushed down to pick up Ms Jewel Too. She is so amazing and the color is even better than I remember!!! I must say that I am tremendously relieved. I will say that this bag does also have a chemical smell if you put your nose up to the bag (as others have reported) but it doesn't bother me and it seems to be the sort that will fade out over time. Who knows anymore... all I know is that I missed my beautiful Soufre baby and I have her back now! I'm so grateful to you and the other ladies on the forum for your profound efforts to help me through this! *B, We won!*



These are great news indeed!!!


----------



## Elina0408

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Congrats, *IF*, so glad that you received your new soufre B in record time!
> 
> Just did a sun and heat test on my 2-week old Togo Anemone B35 GHW and it smells fine. Whew



What a relief!!!


----------



## audreylita

prettychic said:


> Thanks to all of you for these detailed posts. I am terrified to buy another bag and going forward believe "forewarned is forearmed". I may be gun-shy for a long long time....unless it is croc or tadelakt or swift, right?????



I bought a clemence bag a few weeks ago and it's fine.


----------



## mp4

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks, *piernia*, it's a relief that the test was a success but still worried that the skunk might develop over time. I'm a natural worrier and reading all of these horror stories makes it worse! Might do the test again tomorrow, lol.



Just carry it for a couple of weeks.  Then you will know!  Advise from one worrier to another


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

mp4 said:


> Just carry it for a couple of weeks.  Then you will know!  Advise from one worrier to another



Great advice, *mp4*! Think I will have to carry it with me for awhile, too. 

Thanks, ladies for all your well wishes at my sigh of relief after my sun/heat test


----------



## Elina0408

audreylita said:


> I bought a clemence bag a few weeks ago and it's fine.



And Chevre! Smells divine!


----------



## VesperSparrow

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Congrats, *IF*, so glad that you received your new soufre B in record time!
> 
> Just did a sun and heat test on my 2-week old Togo Anemone B35 GHW and it smells fine. Whew



Yeah, Vigee!  "Whew," not "pwew"!


----------



## prettychic

audreylita said:


> I bought a clemence bag a few weeks ago and it's fine.


Happy your bag is not a smelly bag...what a relief for you! Congrats! What color and type is the newest addition to your wonderful collection?

I thought clemence was less defective until a recent poster mentioned a few cases were afflicted in clemence. Thanks for the feedback audreylita...enjoy your new bag!
Hermes needs to use their PR department to convince me that I can trust them that future bags are safe and they are not selling the returned bags to unsuspecting customers, fumigating and/or just re shrink wrapping . I just don't trust them after the awful treatment some people have gotten!


----------



## audreylita

prettychic said:


> Happy your bag is not a smelly bag...what a relief for you! Congrats! What color and type is the newest addition to your wonderful collection?
> 
> I thought clemence was less defective until a recent poster mentioned a few cases were afflicted in clemence. Thanks for the feedback audreylita...enjoy your new bag!
> Hermes needs to use their PR department to convince me that I can trust them that future bags are safe and they are not selling the returned bags to unsuspecting customers, fumigating and/or just re shrink wrapping . I just don't trust them after the awful treatment some people have gotten!



I got two evelyn's last year, one in epsom and one in clemence and they're both odor free.

And just got a victoria from the h.com website.  It's clemence and has been fine as well.  And this baby has seen some heavy use lately and been in the front seat of the car baking in the sun.  She's proved to be a tough cookie.

Still waiting to hear back about my beloved togo birkin.  Still no word.


----------



## prettychic

:doggie:

I will keep my fingers crossed audreylita that your bag arrives soon and in good health


----------



## pierina2

prettychic said:


> Happy your bag is not a smelly bag...what a relief for you! Congrats! What color and type is the newest addition to your wonderful collection?
> 
> I thought clemence was less defective until a recent poster mentioned a few cases were afflicted in clemence. Thanks for the feedback audreylita...enjoy your new bag!
> Hermes needs to use their PR department to convince me that I can trust them that future bags are safe and they are not selling the returned bags to unsuspecting customers, fumigating and/or just re shrink wrapping . I just don't trust them after the awful treatment some people have gotten!


l

I wouldn't worry about clemence at all!  One of the Lindys mentioned was years old and the other one I think isn't current either.  I bought a clemence Evelyne this Spring  and it's perfect.


----------



## HerLuv

Thank you for the thread. I need to test my new Bs as well. Does the bag need to be put under direct sunlight or be kept in room without air con on? It is quite humid and hot where I live. The past few weeks have been really really hot here and my Bs still smell wonderful even after I left them for a two-week vacation without air con. Does it mean they pass the skunk test? TIA


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

pierina2 said:


> l
> 
> I wouldn't worry about clemence at all!  One of the Lindys mentioned was years old and the other one I think isn't current either.  I bought a clemence Evelyne this Spring  and it's perfect.



*pierina*, totally agree with you and going to chime in here ~ bought a BI clemence B35 six months ago and it's perfect, too.


----------



## Caramelpudding

Mjjj


----------



## audreylita

prettychic said:


> :doggie:
> 
> I will keep my fingers crossed audreylita that your bag arrives soon and in good health



I'm just hoping for the arrival of a bag and not a check.


----------



## Mindi B

^^^I totally understand!


----------



## Nico_79

Israeli_Flava said:


> Soooo today was the day my darling! The new bag arrived!!!! I got a call this morning and rushed down to pick up Ms Jewel Too. She is so amazing and the color is even better than I remember!!! I must say that I am tremendously relieved. I will say that this bag does also have a chemical smell if you put your nose up to the bag (as others have reported) but it doesn't bother me and it seems to be the sort that will fade out over time. Who knows anymore... all I know is that I missed my beautiful Soufre baby and I have her back now! I'm so grateful to you and the other ladies on the forum for your profound efforts to help me through this! *B, We won!*



So happy you got your replacement back! Congrats IF, I hope she stays skunk free and you can enjoy her again.


----------



## lipeach21

Picked up my replacement today. It's a bit bigger but still love it! Rouge cascade clemence, 35k, ghw. &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lipeach21 said:


> Picked up my replacement today. It's a bit bigger but still love it! Rouge cascade clemence, 35k, ghw. &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;



Congrats on your new B35 and in one of my favorite colors,* lipeach*!


----------



## purselover888

lipeach21 said:


> Picked up my replacement today. It's a bit bigger but still love it! Rouge cascade clemence, 35k, ghw. &#128522;&#128522;



That is so awesome that they found one for you so quickly!!  Did they ask you what color you wanted?


----------



## lipeach21

Yeah. I told them I'm open to bright color and hardware but size 32 and 35. They called me on wed to see if I'm interested in rouge cascade 35. Said yes and now my beautiful red k is back in my arms!


----------



## purselover888

lipeach21 said:


> Yeah. I told them I'm open to bright color and hardware but size 32 and 35. They called me on wed to see if I'm interested in rouge cascade 35. Said yes and now my beautiful red k is back in my arms!



That's wonderful!  So glad it worked out so well for you!!!  ENJOY!!


----------



## VesperSparrow

lipeach21 said:


> Picked up my replacement today. It's a bit bigger but still love it! Rouge cascade clemence, 35k, ghw. &#128522;&#128522;



That's wonderful,  lipeach!  I know not everyone is resolved yet, but things seem to be moving in the right direction.


----------



## fendibbag

Israeli_Flava said:


> Soooo today was the day my darling! The new bag arrived!!!! I got a call this morning and rushed down to pick up Ms Jewel Too. She is so amazing and the color is even better than I remember!!! I must say that I am tremendously relieved. I will say that this bag does also have a chemical smell if you put your nose up to the bag (as others have reported) but it doesn't bother me and it seems to be the sort that will fade out over time. Who knows anymore... all I know is that I missed my beautiful Soufre baby and I have her back now! I'm so grateful to you and the other ladies on the forum for your profound efforts to help me through this! *B, We won!*




Soooo happy for you!!!!&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079; Enjoy your beautiful new jewel baby!!!&#128536;&#128536;&#128167;


----------



## Piyo1115

lipeach21 said:


> Yeah. I told them I'm open to bright color and hardware but size 32 and 35. They called me on wed to see if I'm interested in rouge cascade 35. Said yes and now my beautiful red k is back in my arms!




Oh that's great Lipeach21!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Thank you ladies for all the  !!!!
So I took Ms Jewel Too out today to meet a lovely PFer whose SO arrived at the boutique! More on that in another thread  
Anyway, so far so good... 
heat/sun tested.... all bueno


----------



## Jadeite

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thank you ladies for all the  !!!!
> So I took Ms Jewel Too out today to meet a lovely PFer whose SO arrived at the boutique! More on that in another thread
> Anyway, so far so good...
> heat/sun tested.... all bueno




Finally!! They should just give you the bag for free after the ordeal they put you through. 

Is this the same bag cleaned up or a replaced one?


----------



## pcil

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thank you ladies for all the  !!!!
> So I took Ms Jewel Too out today to meet a lovely PFer whose SO arrived at the boutique! More on that in another thread
> Anyway, so far so good...
> heat/sun tested.... all bueno



So glad you get your bag back!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Jadeite said:


> Finally!! They should just give you the bag for free after the ordeal they put you through.
> 
> Is this the same bag cleaned up or a replaced one?



Thank you dear! 

This is a brand spanking new R stamped Soufre!!!! My skunk was a Q stamp and I'd NEVER accept that back.....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

pcil said:


> So glad you get your bag back!!!!!



Thanks P!!!


----------



## Keekeee

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thank you ladies for all the  !!!!
> So I took Ms Jewel Too out today to meet a lovely PFer whose SO arrived at the boutique! More on that in another thread
> Anyway, so far so good...
> heat/sun tested.... all bueno




Flava.. Your Jewel is breathtaking!
I am so glad you finally got this problem solved.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

etoupebirkin said:


> I'm so glad you finally got a new jewel!!! Wear her in the best of health and happiness!!!
> 
> I hope one day you get a real apology from the store.





VesperSparrow said:


> So very happy for you!!  Welcome Ms Jewel Too, home at last! My heart will be in my throat till we get results of sun test -  I'm sure she'll be fine, just want to get the all clear.





Mindi B said:


> YES!  Fist-pumping here!  So happy to hear this, IF.





BalLVLover said:


> Oh I'm so happy for you IF, so sorry you had to go through all the BS but if hope you enjoy your new bag!





swezfamily said:


> Yay!  So happy for you!!  Thank goodness your ordeal is finally over and now you can enjoy your brand new soufre beauty.
> 
> I hope all the others with stinky bags get their replacements soon too.  I'm still waiting patiently for my replacement SO





audreylita said:


> So happy for you!!!



Thank you all for your support! It means the world to me!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Katel said:


> YES!!
> 
> FINALLY !!
> 
> IF, you led the charge on making this public  - you are a champion, a winner, and you truly are a HERO
> 
> I am beyond happy that you have Jewel Too with you FINALLY!  sooo so thrilled for YOU
> 
> I am anxiously awaiting your sun test reports to confirm that this nightmare is completely and absolutely over for you - at last!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Congrats, *IF*, so glad that you received your new soufre B in record time!
> 
> Just did a sun and heat test on my 2-week old Togo Anemone B35 GHW and it smells fine. Whew





hopiko said:


> Congratulations!!!  So happy that they replaced your   with more !!  You fought hard and won.  I couldn't be happier for you!  Please post some fabulous pictures, I can't wait to see your happy reunion!
> 
> As others have said, you are due an apology and I hope that you get an appropriate one!
> 
> Bravo!!!





sophieg said:


> So happy for you, dear *IF*! Keeping my fingers crossed that Jewel II will be issues-free and that you'll wear her everywhere this summer!
> 
> And the boutique definitely owes you an apology - you are such a dedicated customer, it's absolutely inexcusable!





Elina0408 said:


> These are great news indeed!!!



You ladies are the best!!!  thank you!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Keekeee said:


> Flava.. Your Jewel is breathtaking!
> I am so glad you finally got this problem solved.



Thanks Keekeee! This has truly been an ordeal I'd like to put behind me!!! Unfortunately this is happening to sooo many of our fellow pfers that I can't just disconnect. I am glad that Hermes seems to be  reacting in a much more pleasant manner to these situation.....


----------



## flowerboy

Wow is this affecting there sales 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## hopiko

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thank you ladies for all the  !!!!
> So I took Ms Jewel Too out today to meet a lovely PFer whose SO arrived at the boutique! More on that in another thread
> Anyway, so far so good...
> heat/sun tested.... all bueno



Bueno, indeed!  Swoon!  She is gorgeous.....and skunk free!  Congrats!


----------



## HerLuv

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thanks P!!!



Congrats Israeli_Flava May I know how to do the sun test? Tia


----------



## MamboMadness

Hello everyone, first time reading this thread and very surprised to hear of bad odor coming from a Hermes bag. I live in sunny and humid Singapore. So far, all my H bags have that great luxurious leather smell that I love (fingers crossed)! I definitely won't accept a stinky bag because I will be so conscious when I carry it. And for the price we pay for a H bag, it should be in perfect condition be it look, material or smell right? :tpfrox:


----------



## doloresmia

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thank you ladies for all the  !!!!
> So I took Ms Jewel Too out today to meet a lovely PFer whose SO arrived at the boutique! More on that in another thread
> Anyway, so far so good...
> heat/sun tested.... all bueno



Simply breathtaking..... In a good way!!


----------



## HerLuv

Okay my two new Bs have  been sitting on the window ledge with direct sunlight for almost two hours. The window is hot to the touch. I keep the room closed at all times. When I smelled the togo B closely I can definitely smell the skunk smell. My husband can smell it too but I have to press my nose up against it to get the skunk smell. The room doesnt smell either. But up close the skunk smell is there  
What do I do? Please advise...
My R epsom is fine. Only the Q togo has the skunk smell... please share your opinion. Tia


----------



## HerLuv

I asked the kids (10 and 12 yrs old) to smell the epsom B and they said it has nice leather smell... then I asked them to sniff the togo B and they both said euuuuuuhhhh rotten leather... (they dont know the smell of skunks)  but when they entered the room they said they didnt smell anything bad. So need to be up close to pick up the skunk scent. Any thoughts?


----------



## Mindi B

I'm so sorry.  The general wisdom on this thread is that this smell can get worse with time.  My suggestion is to return it immediately, as unpleasant as that option is.  It isn't worth the risk of ending up with a bag that you can't use.  At this point, Hermes is dealing with the issue pretty routinely and should be able to help you without too much stress to you.  Good luck.


----------



## HerLuv

Mindi B said:


> I'm so sorry.  The general wisdom on this thread is that this smell can get worse with time.  My suggestion is to return it immediately, as unpleasant as that option is.  It isn't worth the risk of ending up with a bag that you can't use.  At this point, Hermes is dealing with the issue pretty routinely and should be able to help you without too much stress to you.  Good luck.



Thanks for your opinion Mindi B. I dread going to the local boutique with this issue as they are not too friendly. That is why I shop overseas for my H items. Should I email Paris directly or email my wonderful SA who sold me the B? I can't believe this is happening.


----------



## Mindi B

I'd go through your SA.  If she doesn't know about the problem, her SM should, by this time.  If the SM doesn't, tell them to contact the head of the leather department in their country.  My skunky bag was from an out-of-country boutique that wasn't too keen to assist me, so I went through my US SA and SM, and they were marvelous.  It is in no way a blot on the boutique to assist you--the return doesn't affect their current or future inventory or ordering power.  It's ultimately a Paris problem.


----------



## HerLuv

Mindi B said:


> I'd go through your SA.  If she doesn't know about the problem, her SM should, by this time.  If the SM doesn't, tell them to contact the head of the leather department in their country.  My skunky bag was from an out-of-country boutique that wasn't too keen to assist me, so I went through my US SA and SM, and they were marvelous.  It is in no way a blot on the boutique to assist you--the return doesn't affect their current or future inventory or ordering power.  It's ultimately a Paris problem.



Thanks again. I will try calling the local H tomorrow to see if they are aware of the problem. I am just afraid because I dont have a strong case. The skunk smell is not  overpowering and does not fill up the whole room. Plus I had a bad experience here last time trying to exchange a twilly that was a gift from my sister. The SA even advised me to plan my purchases carefully to prevent exchanges. Sigh.....


----------



## Mindi B

This issue is NOT about your planning or lack of it (not that such an issue is actually any of the SA's business, anyhow; I think she had some nerve saying that about the twilly)--This is a manufacturing problem and in no way your fault!  DON'T apologize or worry that your bag only smells a little bit.  Frankly, mine only smelled a little bit, too, but it shouldn't smell AT ALL!  You are totally in the right here.


----------



## HerLuv

Thank you for the encouragement Mindi B. I really need to hear that.


----------



## doloresmia

HerLuv said:


> Thanks again. I will try calling the local H tomorrow to see if they are aware of the problem. I am just afraid because I dont have a strong case. The skunk smell is not  overpowering and does not fill up the whole room. Plus I had a bad experience here last time trying to exchange a twilly that was a gift from my sister. The SA even advised me to plan my purchases carefully to prevent exchanges. Sigh.....



Don't call, just go. It is 15 minutes of their time or so to take in the bag and ship it to Paris for evaluation. It is not the local store's problem to diagnose or deal with, Paris will evaluate the Baghdad determine what to do.

Ridiculous comments by the SA. Ask her whether she has ever returned a gift or purchase. We are behind you.


----------



## HerLuv

doloresmia said:


> Don't call, just go. It is 15 minutes of their time or so to take in the bag and ship it to Paris for evaluation. It is not the local store's problem to diagnose or deal with, Paris will evaluate the Baghdad determine what to do.
> 
> Ridiculous comments by the SA. Ask her whether she has ever returned a gift or purchase. We are behind you.



Thank you for the support doloresmia. I will put it out in the sun again tomorrow and brought it to the store. I love this B coz my hubby got it exactly on the day of our anniversary last month. I am quite nervous to bring up the issue at the local H and am stressed out to have to part with the bag and the unknown outcome.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HerLuv said:


> Thank you for the support doloresmia. I will put it out in the sun again tomorrow and brought it to the store. I love this B coz my hubby got it exactly on the day of our anniversary last month. I am quite nervous to bring up the issue at the local H and am stressed out to have to part with the bag and the unknown outcome.



It sounds like this is causing you major stress. While in no way am I suggesting that others here don't have legitimate concerns, had you never read about "skunk bags" here would you have ever suspected an issue?  To have to place a bag in a sealed room next to direct sun and them press your face against the bag.... just to see if you can faintly smell anything? 
If the bag smells bad and is defective, you have every right to request an inspection.  Absolutely.
It just seems as if you are uncomfortable going through the process. If routine use doesn't present a problem, why bother?  Can it get worse over time ?  Perhaps so. 
This is sad because because your bag should be a source of enjoyment for you ... not worry. 
Hope it works out and whatever you decide I hope you will feel good about your bag. 
Don't let the SA's intimidate you.
You are the customer.


----------



## Anfang

Mindi B said:


> This issue is NOT about your planning or lack of it (not that such an issue is actually any of the SA's business, anyhow; I think she had some nerve saying that about the twilly)--This is a manufacturing problem and in no way your fault!  DON'T apologize or worry that your bag only smells a little bit.  Frankly, mine only smelled a little bit, too, but it shouldn't smell AT ALL!  You are totally in the right here.




This! +1 000! Totally second Mindi on this! Your bag HAS to be perfect! Bring it back asap!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Anfang said:


> This! +1 000! Totally second Mindi on this! Your bag HAS to be perfect! Bring it back asap!



I agree. Especially when you consider the price tag ..,..


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Anfang said:


> This! +1 000! Totally second Mindi on this! Your bag HAS to be perfect! Bring it back asap!



Really, I expected that my B35 would be PERFECT in every way. If it had even a slight skunk odor, I would be talking with my SA in person with the bag when the doors opened at H first thing in the morning. I would not stand for any back-talk from my SA, as much as I love her. I totally agree with *Anfang*.

I am lucky, I did the sun test and mine seems to be fine but you can be sure that I will do it again, probably tomorrow!


----------



## HerLuv

texasgirliegirl said:


> It sounds like this is causing you major stress. While in no way am I suggesting that others here don't have legitimate concerns, had you never read about "skunk bags" here would you have ever suspected an issue?  To have to place a bag in a sealed room next to direct sun and them press your face against the bag.... just to see if you can faintly smell anything?
> If the bag smells bad and is defective, you have every right to request an inspection.  Absolutely.
> It just seems as if you are uncomfortable going through the process. If routine use doesn't present a problem, why bother?  Can it get worse over time ?  Perhaps so.
> This is sad because because your bag should be a source of enjoyment for you ... not worry.
> Hope it works out and whatever you decide I hope you will feel good about your bag.
> Don't let the SA's intimidate you.
> You are the customer.



Hello texasgirliegirl. Thank you for sharing your opinion and thank you for your concern. I am indeed stressed out about the situation. I dont even know if H Paris had reached out to this part of the world  although I think they should have, knowing the scale of the problem. I didnt read any skunk report from Asia though. 
I had read this thread before my husband surprised me with the togo B35. I didn't even think that my bag was a skunk bag until I took it out to admire it a few days ago. I picked up a slight scent of the skunk then. I knew I had to do the sun test. I havent had a chance to take my B out anywhere because I just came back from a two-week vacation. It was stored out of the box on my bed with the dustbag on top of it for the whole two weeks. I know that the weather was really hot without rain at home during my vacation. My bedroom didnt smell anything when I came back. After the sun test, I know the skunk smell was there and when I asked the kids to smell both to compare without first telling them anything, it was confirmed that the togo B emitted bad smell up close. I guess I have no choice but to bring it to the local H. I just hope and pray that they are already made aware of it.


----------



## HerLuv

Thank you Anfang and Vig for the support. I think my togo falls into the category. It appears thin, soft and less veiny. 
Vig, I hope your anemone is perfect!


----------



## Anfang

HerLuv said:


> Hello texasgirliegirl. Thank you for sharing your opinion and thank you for your concern. I am indeed stressed out about the situation. I dont even know if H Paris had reached out to this part of the world  although I think they should have. I had read this thread before even my husband surprised me with the togo B35. I didn't even think that my bag was a skunk bag until I took it out to admire it. I picked up a slight scent of the skunk then. I havent had a chance to take it out because I just came back from a two-week vacation. Then I decided to do the sun test. I know the skunk smell was there and when I asked the kids to smell both to compare without first telling them anything, it was confirmed that the togo B emitted bad smell up close. I guess I have no choice but to bring it to the local H. I just hope and pray that they are already made aware of it.





HerLuv said:


> Thank you Anfang and Vig for the support. I think my togo falls into the category. It appears thin, soft and less veiny.
> Vig, I hope your anemone is perfect!


H corporate in Paris is totally aware, *HerLuv, *whichever part of the world you may be. Please don't be stressed, and bring back this bag. You cannot live with a skunk, moreover paying this price. Once again, Paris is aware and will replace your bag. Go, my dear, go!


----------



## Jadeite

For that kind of price tag, customers should not feel the least bit embarrassed about bringing a defective bag back to the store. The store should be the ones who are embarrassed for selling a bad bag. 

Take no nonsense from them.


----------



## lynne_ross

I haven't had any smell issues. However, my SA said the store sent back an entire shipment this week since all the leather smelled. Hermes obviously knows this is a problem and no one should feel uncomfortable about talking to their SA about their concerns.


----------



## HerLuv

Thank you Jadeite and lynne_ross for the support. Wow I guess the smell problem still persists even with new shipment. 
I asked my hubby to smell again this morning and sadly it is still there. I will go to H and keep you all posted. Thanks again.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> For that kind of price tag, customers should not feel the least bit embarrassed about bringing a defective bag back to the store. The store should be the ones who are embarrassed for selling a bad bag.
> 
> Take no nonsense from them.



You go girl! Tell it like it is, *Jadeite*!



lynne_ross said:


> I haven't had any smell issues. However, my SA said the store sent back an entire shipment this week since all the leather smelled. Hermes obviously knows this is a problem and no one should feel uncomfortable about talking to their SA about their concerns.



That is amazing! An entire shipment? The money this is costing H is unbelievable!


----------



## pierina2

And the fact that they'd send it out to the stores in the first place is a little disconcerting!


----------



## Luvbolide

lynne_ross said:


> I haven't had any smell issues. However, my SA said the store sent back an entire shipment this week since all the leather smelled. Hermes obviously knows this is a problem and no one should feel uncomfortable about talking to their SA about their concerns.





Holy cow - H Central really needs to get out in front of this.  What a nightmare .


----------



## sparklelisab

pierina2 said:


> And the fact that they'd send it out to the stores in the first place is a little disconcerting!



Oh *Pierina*, this just made my heart stop as I JUST read in a different thread that you carried your new K for weeks before the smell developed. 

I JUST bought a new Birkin and haven't even told you folks yet.  She smells divine now!!  Oh no oh no.  I have to wear her?  I will put her in a sunny spot in the house...will that do the trick??


----------



## sparklelisab

I have read through A Lot of this thread but not all of it. Is there a time frame reference?  Letter/heat stamp only?  

I know it's epsom, and some togo.  Anyone??


----------



## audreylita

sparklelisab said:


> I have read through A Lot of this thread but not all of it. Is there a time frame reference?  Letter/heat stamp only?
> 
> I know it's epsom, and some togo.  Anyone??



Togo is pretty much the bad boy.


----------



## sparklelisab

audreylita said:


> Togo is pretty much the bad boy.



Great.  But clearly, it is also within a certain time frame also. My 2012s are perfect. So it it 2013/14, or a season only??  Thanks audreylita.  Really sick.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sparklelisab said:


> Oh *Pierina*, this just made my heart stop as I JUST read in a different thread that you carried your new K for weeks before the smell developed.
> 
> I JUST bought a new Birkin and haven't even told you folks yet.  She smells divine now!!  Oh no oh no.  I have to wear her?  I will put her in a sunny spot in the house...will that do the trick??



*lisa*, I put my new anemone Togo B35 outside in the sun for a few hours last week and she was fine but I am taking no chances and doing the same test today. It's a bright, hot sunny day here on the East Coast and temperatures will go up to 85 degrees. If that doesn't bring the skunk out, then I am satisfied. For now.


----------



## eagle1002us

pierina2 said:


> And the fact that they'd send it out to the stores in the first place is a little disconcerting!





Are nose plugs part of the shipping department's uniform?


I'm trying not to be _too_ cynical, nevertheless your point is well-taken *Pierina*.


----------



## duna

pierina2 said:


> And the fact that they'd send it out to the stores in the first place is a little disconcerting!





eagle1002us said:


> Are nose plugs part of the shipping department's uniform?
> 
> 
> I'm trying not to be _too_ cynical, nevertheless your point is well-taken *Pierina*.



Exactly my thoughts: how could they possibly not have smelled anything???


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

duna said:


> Exactly my thoughts: how could they possibly not have smelled anything???



Having worked in fashion, I have seen defective shipments just being sent out while everyone knows there is something wrong with them and hoping that the customer and stores accept them. It is a shame that H has stooped so low. I love H products, but this skunk business is really testing my respect for their company. Why should I have to worry about an $11K B35 smelling badly 2 months down the road? Go figure.


----------



## audreylita

sparklelisab said:


> Great.  But clearly, it is also within a certain time frame also. My 2012s are perfect. So it it 2013/14, or a season only??  Thanks audreylita.  Really sick.



Actually I have a togo birkin from 2009 that smells.  On a scale of 1 - 100 it's about a 50 and I've chosen to live with it since it's a retired color.

But my togo from last year did not smell immediately either.  Then it got so bad I could't even be in the same room with it.  

It's like the white marks that sometimes mysteriously show up on bags.  It's glue and for some reason the spots are invisible at first but turn white over time.  This smell does not necessarily happen right out of the gate either.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

pierina2 said:


> And the fact that they'd send it out to the stores in the first place is a little disconcerting!



+1.  H should add a smell test in their QC process.


----------



## GenieBottle26

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Having worked in fashion, I have seen defective shipments just being sent out while everyone knows there is something wrong with them and hoping that the customer and stores accept them. It is a shame that H has stooped so low. I love H products, but this skunk business is really testing my respect for their company. Why should I have to worry about an $11K B35 smelling badly 2 months down the road? Go figure.




I've had this same thought. We are twins on our new Anemone Togo's & I worried about this skunk smell when I got it. Thankfully my bag has sat in my hot car a couple times (it's 90 here) with no skunk smell. Have had her for almost 2 weeks with no problems! Hope yours fairs the same!


----------



## sparklelisab

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *lisa*, I put my new anemone Togo B35 outside in the sun for a few hours last week and she was fine but I am taking no chances and doing the same test today. It's a bright, hot sunny day here on the East Coast and temperatures will go up to 85 degrees. If that doesn't bring the skunk out, then I am satisfied. For now.[/QUOTE
> If we were all in the same room together, with smelly bags, I wonder to what degree we would agree on offensiveness of smell?
> 
> Overall, we have such different ideas about what is offensive and what is not. Okay Vig, it's hot in California, and new girl is going on errand day.
> 
> What a stinkin' bummer!!


----------



## glamourbag

sparklelisab said:


> VigeeLeBrun said:
> 
> 
> 
> *lisa*, I put my new anemone Togo B35 outside in the sun for a few hours last week and she was fine but I am taking no chances and doing the same test today. It's a bright, hot sunny day here on the East Coast and temperatures will go up to 85 degrees. If that doesn't bring the skunk out, then I am satisfied. For now.[/QUOTE
> If we were all in the same room together, with smelly bags, I wonder to what degree we would agree on offensiveness of smell?
> 
> Overall, we have such different ideas about what is offensive and what is not. Okay Vig, it's hot in California, and new girl is going on errand day.
> 
> What a stinkin' bummer!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sparkle...believe me...there would be NO doubt if your bag was a stinker...like you would not even have to ask...at least that was my case
Click to expand...


----------



## eagle1002us

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Having worked in fashion, I have seen defective shipments just being sent out while everyone knows there is something wrong with them and hoping that the customer and stores accept them. It is a shame that H has stooped so low. I love H products, but this skunk business is really testing my respect for their company. Why should I have to worry about an $11K B35 smelling badly 2 months down the road? Go figure.





Glad you said this, *VigeeLeBrun*, b/c it gives me an opportunity to say I bet H is just hoping people won't get around to making a return.  So, problem solved.  and, if money is no object, I'll bet H hopes that the customer just buys something else.  For some of the folks on the Socialites thread, I can't imagine they'll spend time stewing over a defective bag, they'll just move on.


IMHO, if the H bags smell, what does it matter that a single craft person made the whole bag from start to finish.   Smelly bags make a mockery of the company's emphasis on craftsmanship and tradition.   Way back in the day women used to carry little bottles of scent (or vinegar, I think, in case they fainted) to mask street odors.  Today's bags need to come with their own atomizer.


----------



## pierina2

sparklelisab said:


> Oh *Pierina*, this just made my heart stop as I JUST read in a different thread that you carried your new K for weeks before the smell developed.
> 
> I JUST bought a new Birkin and haven't even told you folks yet.  She smells divine now!!  Oh no oh no.  I have to wear her?  I will put her in a sunny spot in the house...will that do the trick??


 


sparklelisab said:


> I have read through A Lot of this thread but not all of it. Is there a time frame reference?  Letter/heat stamp only?
> 
> I know it's epsom, and some togo.  Anyone??


 
Thank you , dear *sparkle*, for your kind thoughts about the turquoise Kelly.  She smelled different from the beginning so the fact that your new one smells divine now is a good sign!  What color, what color? 

Of the bags reported on this thread it's running about five times as many togo items as epsom ones.  Mostly Q and R bags but a few from earlier years.  Good luck with yours!


----------



## sparklelisab

glamourbag said:


> sparklelisab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sparkle...believe me...there would be NO doubt if your bag was a stinker...like you would not even have to ask...at least that was my case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh thank goodness.  I have put my head inside to intoxicate myself and she is pure deliciousness.  So sophisticated, don't you think?
> 
> Thank you dear.  Maybe I will do my little reveal here as the non-stinker!
Click to expand...


----------



## sparklelisab

pierina2 said:


> Thank you , dear *sparkle*, for your kind thoughts about the turquoise Kelly.  She smelled different from the beginning so the fact that your new one smells divine now is a good sign!  What color, what color?
> 
> Of the bags reported on this thread it's running about five times as many togo items as epsom ones.  Mostly Q and R bags but a few from earlier years.  Good luck with yours!



Thank you for the intel dear friend. Now, Pierina, if you are blue girl, what color would you suspect me of getting?  Hint: nothing new--old tried, true and true?


----------



## pierina2

sparklelisab said:


> Thank you for the intel dear friend. Now, Pierina, if you are blue girl, what color would you suspect me of getting?  Hint: nothing new--old tried, true and true?



Oh please, please do a reveal here!  An H blue that is old, tried and true?  Bleu Jean?  Indigo? 

I was offered a B in turquoise Togo if I wanted it instead of waiting for the Kelly replacement and that Birkin smelled fine too.  So it sounds like you're good.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Israeli_Flava said:


> Soooo today was the day my darling! The new bag arrived!!!! I got a call this morning and rushed down to pick up Ms Jewel Too. She is so amazing and the color is even better than I remember!!! I must say that I am tremendously relieved. I will say that this bag does also have a chemical smell if you put your nose up to the bag (as others have reported) but it doesn't bother me and it seems to be the sort that will fade out over time. Who knows anymore... all I know is that I missed my beautiful Soufre baby and I have her back now! I'm so grateful to you and the other ladies on the forum for your profound efforts to help me through this! *B, We won!*



I'm late to the party but huge congrats to you, *IF*.  I'm glad that you got it back in less than 6 months.  It shouldn't even take that long since Paris is still selling Souffre bags.

I've not done any sun test on my new bags but I guess I should.  Not sure if I like to face reality.


----------



## doloresmia

HerLuv said:


> Thank you Jadeite and lynne_ross for the support. Wow I guess the smell problem still persists even with new shipment.
> I asked my hubby to smell again this morning and sadly it is still there. I will go to H and keep you all posted. Thanks again.


There may be something in the current leather tanning or treatment process that may not be great and some of us are seeing this vs. the problem skunk smell. My experience is making me think there are two distinct issues - one is a bad process (e.g., skunk) and the other is current tanning procedures that have killed the lovely H leather smell i used to expect.

The second issue relates to a chemical smell to the bag. A number of people in this thread, including me, have commented on the chemical smell. i have now had my replacement bag for awhile and it has gassed off, but when it gets heated (like in a car during the summer) has a very strong odor and actually gave me a headache yesterday. if i put my nose to the bag, i can smell the sulphur/stink weed/skunk underlying the chemical smell, but not to the extent as before. the resolution here is to live with the "experience" or return the bag.  

if anyone has any thoughts about gassing off time and how much the bag smell improved, would appreciate it

The good news is my local H is being super accommodating. The bad news is if this is the new normal for H, it may mean no more bags for me until they change this leather treatment process. kind of heart breaking as this is my grail bag, and i am waiting for another to come in.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

doloresmia said:


> There may be something in the current leather tanning or treatment process that may not be great and some of us are seeing this vs. the problem skunk smell. My experience is making me think there are two distinct issues - one is a bad process (e.g., skunk) and the other is current tanning procedures that have killed the lovely H leather smell i used to expect.
> 
> The second issue relates to a chemical smell to the bag. A number of people in this thread, including me, have commented on the chemical smell. i have now had my replacement bag for awhile and it has gassed off, but when it gets heated (like in a car during the summer) has a very strong odor and actually gave me a headache yesterday. if i put my nose to the bag, i can smell the sulphur/stink weed/skunk underlying the chemical smell, but not to the extent as before. the resolution here is to live with the "experience" or return the bag.
> 
> if anyone has any thoughts about gassing off time and how much the bag smell improved, would appreciate it
> 
> The good news is my local H is being super accommodating. The bad news is if this is the new normal for H, it may mean no more bags for me until they change this leather treatment process. kind of heart breaking as this is my grail bag, and i am waiting for another to come in.



Great post,* doloresmia*!


----------



## doloresmia

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Great post,* doloresmia*!



for always being so positive!


----------



## duna

doloresmia said:


> There may be something in the current leather tanning or treatment process that may not be great and some of us are seeing this vs. the problem skunk smell*. My experience is making me think there are two distinct issues - one is a bad process (e.g., skunk) and the other is current tanning procedures that have killed the lovely H leather smell i used to expect.*
> 
> The second issue relates to a chemical smell to the bag. A number of people in this thread, including me, have commented on the chemical smell. i have now had my replacement bag for awhile and it has gassed off, but when it gets heated (like in a car during the summer) has a very strong odor and actually gave me a headache yesterday. if i put my nose to the bag, i can smell the sulphur/stink weed/skunk underlying the chemical smell, but not to the extent as before. the resolution here is to live with the "experience" or return the bag.
> 
> if anyone has any thoughts about gassing off time and how much the bag smell improved, would appreciate it
> 
> The good news is my local H is being super accommodating. *The bad news is if this is the new normal for H, it may mean no more bags for me until they change this leather treatment process. kind of heart breaking as this is my grail bag, and i am waiting for another to come in.*



This is exactly what I've been thinking...... I bought a Clemence bag last December and it has the usual Clemence smell, I recieved a SO Clemence bag recently and the smell is different, more chemical. So if this is going to be the new smell of H bags, I'm NOT happy Shall we have to stick our noses into the new bags at the store before we decide to buy them?!?!

I'm waiting for 3 SOs, none in Togo or Epsom, but  I'm worried nevertheless.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

doloresmia said:


> There may be something in the current leather tanning or treatment process that may not be great and some of us are seeing this vs. the problem skunk smell. My experience is making me think there are two distinct issues - one is a bad process (e.g., skunk) and the other is current tanning procedures that have killed the lovely H leather smell i used to expect.
> 
> The second issue relates to a chemical smell to the bag. A number of people in this thread, including me, have commented on the chemical smell. i have now had my replacement bag for awhile and it has gassed off, but when it gets heated (like in a car during the summer) has a very strong odor and actually gave me a headache yesterday. if i put my nose to the bag, i can smell the sulphur/stink weed/skunk underlying the chemical smell, but not to the extent as before. the resolution here is to live with the "experience" or return the bag.
> 
> if anyone has any thoughts about gassing off time and how much the bag smell improved, would appreciate it
> 
> The good news is my local H is being super accommodating. The bad news is if this is the new normal for H, it may mean no more bags for me until they change this leather treatment process. kind of heart breaking as this is my grail bag, and i am waiting for another to come in.



Just wanted to add my thoughts, I have followed this thread from the start, and my heart goes out to all of our lovely ladies that are dealing with this issue.
I am so pleased that IF has had an acceptable conclusion, and hope that the same will follow to all else.
I am new to the H side, but my DH is a very experienced leather worker having previously worked in the restoration and re-making of vintage car seats.
He is quite used to dealing with whole hides and how they look and feel, and the process of tanning.
I have recently acquired a GP in Negonda and there is a distinct smell to it.  I think it is more of a chemical smell however rather than a "skunk".  My clemence piece does not smell like this, that has more of a leather smell. 
My new CSGM also has quite a strong chemical smell. I would put both of these down to dye as they are both quite brightly coloured, (Anemone GP and Red mix) whereas the Clemence is black. It is something I have noticed before with LV Shawls and Stoles, some had a chemical smell out of the box.  Again from memory the more highly coloured ones seem to be the ones that have this.
I am hoping that the smell goes away with use, it is not unpleasant, but is distinctive.
Wishing a speedy and satisfactory resolution to all.


----------



## foxyqt

doloresmia said:


> There may be something in the current leather tanning or treatment process that may not be great and some of us are seeing this vs. the problem skunk smell. My experience is making me think there are two distinct issues - one is a bad process (e.g., skunk) and the other is current tanning procedures that have killed the lovely H leather smell i used to expect.
> 
> The second issue relates to a chemical smell to the bag. A number of people in this thread, including me, have commented on the chemical smell. i have now had my replacement bag for awhile and it has gassed off, but when it gets heated (like in a car during the summer) has a very strong odor and actually gave me a headache yesterday. if i put my nose to the bag, i can smell the sulphur/stink weed/skunk underlying the chemical smell, but not to the extent as before. the resolution here is to live with the "experience" or return the bag.
> 
> if anyone has any thoughts about gassing off time and how much the bag smell improved, would appreciate it
> 
> The good news is my local H is being super accommodating. The bad news is if this is the new normal for H, it may mean no more bags for me until they change this leather treatment process. kind of heart breaking as this is my grail bag, and i am waiting for another to come in.


 


CapriTrotteur said:


> Just wanted to add my thoughts, I have followed this thread from the start, and my heart goes out to all of our lovely ladies that are dealing with this issue.
> I am so pleased that IF has had an acceptable conclusion, and hope that the same will follow to all else.
> I am new to the H side, but my DH is a very experienced leather worker having previously worked in the restoration and re-making of vintage car seats.
> He is quite used to dealing with whole hides and how they look and feel, and the process of tanning.
> I have recently acquired a GP in Negonda and there is a distinct smell to it. I think it is more of a chemical smell however rather than a "skunk". My clemence piece does not smell like this, that has more of a leather smell.
> My new CSGM also has quite a strong chemical smell. I would put both of these down to dye as they are both quite brightly coloured, (Anemone GP and Red mix) whereas the Clemence is black. It is something I have noticed before with LV Shawls and Stoles, some had a chemical smell out of the box. Again from memory the more highly coloured ones seem to be the ones that have this.
> I am hoping that the smell goes away with use, it is not unpleasant, but is distinctive.
> Wishing a speedy and satisfactory resolution to all.


 
Thank you both for your posts!

I think we need to differenciate between the chemical vs. skunk smells so that we can identify which bags are the defective ones. I'm still panicking about my B35... the smell is distinctive and is different than my other B30 but I don't know whether it is a skunk bag or not because it is not an unbearble kind of scent but its still _there_.

I wonder if the H boutiques in my country have heard of this issue. I should give them a call and ask.


----------



## doloresmia

CapriTrotteur said:


> Just wanted to add my thoughts, I have followed this thread from the start, and my heart goes out to all of our lovely ladies that are dealing with this issue.
> I am so pleased that IF has had an acceptable conclusion, and hope that the same will follow to all else.
> I am new to the H side, but my DH is a very experienced leather worker having previously worked in the restoration and re-making of vintage car seats.
> He is quite used to dealing with whole hides and how they look and feel, and the process of tanning.
> I have recently acquired a GP in Negonda and there is a distinct smell to it.  I think it is more of a chemical smell however rather than a "skunk".  My clemence piece does not smell like this, that has more of a leather smell.
> My new CSGM also has quite a strong chemical smell. I would put both of these down to dye as they are both quite brightly coloured, (Anemone GP and Red mix) whereas the Clemence is black. It is something I have noticed before with LV Shawls and Stoles, some had a chemical smell out of the box.  Again from memory the more highly coloured ones seem to be the ones that have this.
> I am hoping that the smell goes away with use, it is not unpleasant, but is distinctive.
> Wishing a speedy and satisfactory resolution to all.



Thank you for the thoughts. Just to clarify, the bag I have is a neutral. This doesn't mean it isn't to do with the dye color, just that it is not only brights that have the smell.


----------



## doloresmia

duna said:


> This is exactly what I've been thinking...... I bought a Clemence bag last December and it has the usual Clemence smell, I recieved a SO Clemence bag recently and the smell is different, more chemical. So if this is going to be the new smell of H bags, I'm NOT happy Shall we have to stick our noses into the new bags at the store before we decide to buy them?!?!
> 
> I'm waiting for 3 SOs, none in Togo or Epsom, but  I'm worried nevertheless.



i am thinking the only safe thing is older bags from good sellers. sigh.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

chkpfbeliever said:


> +1.  H should add a smell test in their QC process.



When I picked up J2 (Jewel Too) the Operations Manager said she has taken leather goods outside to heat test them and do her own QC test... I guess I believe her... Cough cough... Anyway, she told me there have been entire shipments returned to Paris due to the skunky odor that blasted her in the face when she opened the box and then there have been isolated pieces within a shipment that have been defective.  I guess the part that's the scariest is that the skunky smell can appear out of nowhere. I'm just hoping that since it is hot here on the east coast (as opposed to when I purchased jewel the first time), if the smell is coming, it will appear quickly. Everytime I walk passed the bag in my foyer, I stop and take a whiff.... I'm truly paranoid.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

chkpfbeliever said:


> I'm late to the party but huge congrats to you, *IF*.  I'm glad that you got it back in less than 6 months.  It shouldn't even take that long since Paris is still selling Souffre bags.
> 
> I've not done any sun test on my new bags but I guess I should.  Not sure if I like to face reality.



Thanks hun! 

Yes, from the time Paris deemed the bag defective, it took less than 30 days to get the replacement..... the long pole is the "deeming the bag defective" part....


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Israeli_Flava said:


> When I picked up J2 (Jewel Too) the Operations Manager said she has taken leather goods outside to heat test them and do her own QC test... I guess I believe her... Cough cough... Anyway, she told me there have been entire shipments returned to Paris due to the skunky odor that blasted her in the face when she opened the box and then there have been isolated pieces within a shipment that have been defective.  I guess the part that's the scariest is that the skunky smell can appear out of nowhere. I'm just hoping that since it is hot here on the east coast (as opposed to when I purchased jewel the first time), if the smell is coming, it will appear quickly. Everytime I walk passed the bag in my foyer, I stop and take a whiff.... I'm truly paranoid.



*IF*, I swear that I am going to have make-up stains on my new anemone B35 GHW just from smelling it so much, lol.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

CapriTrotteur said:


> Just wanted to add my thoughts, I have followed this thread from the start, and my heart goes out to all of our lovely ladies that are dealing with this issue.
> I am so pleased that IF has had an acceptable conclusion, and hope that the same will follow to all else.
> I am new to the H side, but my DH is a very experienced leather worker having previously worked in the restoration and re-making of vintage car seats.
> He is quite used to dealing with whole hides and how they look and feel, and the process of tanning.
> I have recently acquired a GP in Negonda and there is a distinct smell to it.  I think it is more of a chemical smell however rather than a "skunk".  My clemence piece does not smell like this, that has more of a leather smell.
> My new CSGM also has quite a strong chemical smell. I would put both of these down to dye as they are both quite brightly coloured, (Anemone GP and Red mix) whereas the Clemence is black. It is something I have noticed before with LV Shawls and Stoles, some had a chemical smell out of the box.  Again from memory the more highly coloured ones seem to be the ones that have this.
> I am hoping that the smell goes away with use, it is not unpleasant, but is distinctive.
> Wishing a speedy and satisfactory resolution to all.


Thanks darling!

I know exactly what you are referring to... my old bag and the new one have this distinct chemical smell... it's quite tart. The skunk smell appeared when the bag was in the sunlight/heat and eventually stopped once  the leather cooled down. However, the chemical smell was/is ALWAYS there... for mine, you have to put your nose to the inside of the bag and it is very distinct. I have a Gold Togo B that smells DIVINE (leather). I have an Epsom Rose Tyrien Evelyn that actually doesn't smell like anything at all (no scent of any kind).... this soufre... well, I have it sitting in my SUV, windows closed, in the direct sun, right now. Sadly, I feel like I have to keep testing this bag for a while before my mind can rest.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *IF*, I swear that I am going to have make-up stains on my new anemone B35 GHW just from smelling it so much, lol.



Hilarious! I'm glad all is well.... that is one stunning bag!!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Israeli_Flava said:


> Hilarious! I'm glad all is well.... that is one stunning bag!!!!



*IF*, I am just waiting for any skunk smell ~ completely paranoid after reading about these experiences on this thread. Truly, thought that I saw a make-up stain yesterday, lol.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Israeli_Flava said:


> When I picked up J2 (Jewel Too) the Operations Manager said she has taken leather goods outside to heat test them and do her own QC test... I guess I believe her... Cough cough... Anyway, she told me there have been entire shipments returned to Paris due to the skunky odor that blasted her in the face when she opened the box and then there have been isolated pieces within a shipment that have been defective.  I guess the part that's the scariest is that the skunky smell can appear out of nowhere. I'm just hoping that since it is hot here on the east coast (as opposed to when I purchased jewel the first time), if the smell is coming, it will appear quickly. Everytime I walk passed the bag in my foyer, I stop and take a whiff.... I'm truly paranoid.



I would be paranoid if I've been thru that as well.  Now that it is on the record, I hope that H would take this up to the tanneries.  Like other manufacturers, why can't they do a recall ?


----------



## sparklelisab

Israeli_Flava said:


> When I picked up J2 (Jewel Too) the Operations Manager said she has taken leather goods outside to heat test them and do her own QC test... I guess I believe her... Cough cough... Anyway, she told me there have been entire shipments returned to Paris due to the skunky odor that blasted her in the face when she opened the box and then there have been isolated pieces within a shipment that have been defective.  I guess the part that's the scariest is that the skunky smell can appear out of nowhere. I'm just hoping that since it is hot here on the east coast (as opposed to when I purchased jewel the first time), if the smell is coming, it will appear quickly. Everytime I walk passed the bag in my foyer, I stop and take a whiff.... I'm truly paranoid.



Oh honey, sniff sniff.  I am gunna pass out from breathing in my new girl but I am so happy Jewel Too is smell-less.


----------



## sparklelisab

sparklelisab said:


> Oh honey, sniff sniff.  I am gunna pass out from breathing in my new girl but I am so happy Jewel Too is smell-less.



So, it sounds like two things going on:

1. Skunk smell and 2. Hermes trying to deal with skunk smell which has now resulted in chemical smell to mask/prevent skunk smell.

Yikes!!


----------



## Mindi B

Totally a guess--but I don't think the chemical smell is directly related to the skunkiness.  I think BOTH of these smells are the result of new tanning procedures, which (again, a total guess) are being speeded up in an effort to produce more product.  The skunks were a bad batch (or multiple bad batches), a tannery mistake; the chemical odor is the new normal.  Maybe.  Hermes will not tell us, of course, so the only option for control freaks like me is to speculate!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

After spending 2 or more hours in a hot SUV, window up, bag in the sun... NO FOUL ODOR. I waited until the leather was warm to the touch. What a relief.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Mindi B said:


> Totally a guess--but I don't think the chemical smell is directly related to the skunkiness.  I think BOTH of these smells are the result of new tanning procedures, which (again, a total guess) are being speeded up in an effort to produce more product.  The skunks were a bad batch (or multiple bad batches), a tannery mistake; the chemical odor is the new normal.  Maybe.  Hermes will not tell us, of course, so the only option for control freaks like me is to speculate!



I have no clue what the deal is but another thing I was told was that the skunky smell could be the result of improper/insufficient drying of the hides. Something about slight wetness being trapped and then the skin turns "foul" smelling.... but is used anyway in the next steps of the process. I have no idea if this is true but this is what I was told that Paris thinks is the issue.... sounds plausible esp since I hear tanneries are pretty foul selling places anyway...


----------



## textilegirl

Israeli_Flava said:


> After spending 2 or more hours in a hot SUV, window up, bag in the sun... NO FOUL ODOR. I waited until the leather was warm to the touch. What a relief.



...and the choir of angels sing...Hallelujah!  *IF*, I couldn't be more happy for you!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Israeli_Flava said:


> After spending 2 or more hours in a hot SUV, window up, bag in the sun... NO FOUL ODOR. I waited until the leather was warm to the touch. What a relief.





So glad for you, *IF*


----------



## Mindi B

Israeli_Flava said:


> I have no clue what the deal is but another thing I was told was that the skunky smell could be the result of improper/insufficient drying of the hides. Something about slight wetness being trapped and then the skin turns "foul" smelling.... but is used anyway in the next steps of the process. I have no idea if this is true but this is what I was told that Paris thinks is the issue.... sounds plausible esp since I hear tanneries are pretty foul selling places anyway...



This certainly would make sense, and it pretty much goes along with my theory: tannery mistake based on over-haste.  And if the smell is a function of some sort of (sorry to be disgusting here) bacterial growth, it could indeed take time to develop (and not be detectible during manufacture) and be triggered by heat.  Fascinating!
Even though we'll probably never know for sure, I hope with all my heart the Hermes knows, as it's the only way this  problem can be stopped.  I'm glad that it is now an acknowledged issue, at least, so all affected have a chance of resolution with minimal hassle.

ETA: Hermes bags: most expensive Petri dishes EVER.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

doloresmia said:


> Thank you for the thoughts. Just to clarify, the bag I have is a neutral. This doesn't mean it isn't to do with the dye color, just that it is not only brights that have the smell.



That is most interesting doloresmia.  
Yes I presumed it was the high intensity of the coloured dye causing the chemical smell, but if yours is a neutral with such a smell, then that dissuades that theory.
As you say, maybe that is the new norm now.
I guess it is something that is personal to each, and everyones preferences and tolerances are different.


----------



## pierina2

CapriTrotteur said:


> That is most interesting doloresmia.
> Yes I presumed it was the high intensity of the coloured dye causing the chemical smell, but if yours is a neutral with such a smell, then that dissuades that theory.
> As you say, maybe that is the new norm now.
> I guess it is something that is personal to each, and everyones preferences and tolerances are different.



Mant thanks for commenting. *CapriTrotteur*.    What does your husband think?  Especially about the possible causes of the skunk smell?


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thanks darling!
> 
> I know exactly what you are referring to... my old bag and the new one have this distinct chemical smell... it's quite tart. The skunk smell appeared when the bag was in the sunlight/heat and eventually stopped once  the leather cooled down. However, the chemical smell was/is ALWAYS there... for mine, you have to put your nose to the inside of the bag and it is very distinct. I have a Gold Togo B that smells DIVINE (leather). I have an Epsom Rose Tyrien Evelyn that actually doesn't smell like anything at all (no scent of any kind).... this soufre... well, I have it sitting in my SUV, windows closed, in the direct sun, right now. Sadly, I feel like I have to keep testing this bag for a while before my mind can rest.



I do so hope that Jewel Too is a keeper, it is such a shame you can't just enjoy your beauty, it must be so wearing feeling like it may still be an issue, and take away some pleasure from what should be the exquisite bliss of using her.
Hope that you can soon be comforted that Jewel Too is "skunk" free, and that any chemical smell will soon disappear.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

pierina2 said:


> Mant thanks for commenting. *CapriTrotteur*.    What does your husband think?  Especially about the possible causes of the skunk smell?



Hi pierina, my husband has a couple of opinions which he asserts are his own opinion and not a reflection or comment on Hermes and their products whatsoever.
He has agreed that I can post these here, but only for a discussion point or if it helps a TPF member out, but "don't quote" him etc.
1. If the leather has not been tanned/cured properly it will still be active and micro organisms within the leather can "rot" and produce odour. (He thinks that this would be highly unlikely with a company such as Hermes, and that it is more common in the replica market). He is also likening this to "afghan coats from the 1970's" as these had a distinctive odour.
2. The chemicals used in the tanning and dyeing process can be most pungent/strong/acrid and these mixing with the natural odour of the leather, intensified when it gets warmer, maybe a cause.

He also adds that "good quality leather always has a strong smell, which is most peoples perception of a pleasant leather smell, but it is a strong smell. The "skunk" smell is also a strong smell but not a pleasant one. We expect leather to have a strong smell, but in the "skunk" scenario, this is not at the pleasant end of the scale."


----------



## pierina2

^ Thank you and your DH very much!  I'm just curious about the situation and what could cause it.  I have the utmost respect for Hermes and every belief that they certainly do not want to be in this position, which is especially difficult if the bags are developing a bad smell over time.  Thanks again for the insight.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

CapriTrotteur said:


> Hi pierina, my husband has a couple of opinions which he asserts are his own opinion and not a reflection or comment on Hermes and their products whatsoever.
> He has agreed that I can post these here, but only for a discussion point or if it helps a TPF member out, but "don't quote" him etc.
> 1. If the leather has not been tanned/cured properly it will still be active and micro organisms within the leather can "rot" and produce odour. (He thinks that this would be highly unlikely with a company such as Hermes, and that it is more common in the replica market). He is also likening this to "afghan coats from the 1970's" as these had a distinctive odour.
> 2. The chemicals used in the tanning and dyeing process can be most pungent/strong/acrid and these mixing with the natural odour of the leather, intensified when it gets warmer, maybe a cause.
> 
> He also adds that "good quality leather always has a strong smell, which is most peoples perception of a pleasant leather smell, but it is a strong smell. The "skunk" smell is also a strong smell but not a pleasant one. We expect leather to have a strong smell, but in the "skunk" scenario, this is not at the pleasant end of the scale."



Very interesting, *CapriTrotteur*. Please thank your DH for his insights.


----------



## Jadeite

CapriTrotteur thanks for your DH's insights it's always good to learn something around here especially when dealing with a contentious issue like this one.


----------



## Jadeite

Mindi's Petri dish comment made me laugh though nothing funny about the whole skunk business. My bag has gone to Paris for 2 months already and I heard not a fart from them. Meanwhile receiving a credit card bill for the bag really quite pissed me off. 

I acquired a new pair of H boots just days ago and the leather smell is just heavenly. My SA was amused I kept sticking my head into the boot but that is really how H leather should smell like. No skunk and no chemical.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

pierina2 said:


> ^ Thank you and your DH very much!  I'm just curious about the situation and what could cause it.  I have the utmost respect for Hermes and every belief that they certainly do not want to be in this position, which is especially difficult if the bags are developing a bad smell over time.  Thanks again for the insight.





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Very interesting, *CapriTrotteur*. Please thank your DH for his insights.





Jadeite said:


> CapriTrotteur thanks for your DH's insights it's always good to learn something around here especially when dealing with a contentious issue like this one.



He say's all are most welcome. 
This is such a valuable and informative community and I have learnt so much on here, and am sure will continue to do so.
We can be such a powerful and collective force with the knowledge base that we all share.
If I can add in any small way then I am thankful to be able to "give back'.
Hoping that this situation is dealt with swiftly and appropriately for all concerned.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> Mindi's Petri dish comment made me laugh though nothing funny about the whole skunk business. My bag has gone to Paris for 2 months already and I heard not a fart from them. Meanwhile receiving a credit card bill for the bag really quite pissed me off.
> 
> I acquired a new pair of H boots just days ago and the leather smell is just heavenly. My SA was amused I kept sticking my head into the boot but that is really how H leather should smell like. No skunk and no chemical.



*Jadeite*, I can totally relate! Two months is far too long not to have had a response from H. I would be totally annoyed and more!


----------



## Nico_79

Jadeite said:


> Mindi's Petri dish comment made me laugh though nothing funny about the whole skunk business. My bag has gone to Paris for 2 months already and I heard not a fart from them. Meanwhile receiving a credit card bill for the bag really quite pissed me off.
> 
> I acquired a new pair of H boots just days ago and the leather smell is just heavenly. My SA was amused I kept sticking my head into the boot but that is really how H leather should smell like. No skunk and no chemical.



Welcome to H customer service?  Sorry to hear you are waiting for word, I hope because of the time passed it means they are working hard on a replacement? If it's any consolation I've been without a bag for 7 months and end of this month will mark a year since I've initially bought it.


----------



## Jadeite

Nico_79 said:


> Welcome to H customer service?  Sorry to hear you are waiting for word, I hope because of the time passed it means they are working hard on a replacement? If it's any consolation I've been without a bag for 7 months and end of this month will mark a year since I've initially bought it.



Oh geez Nico. And you got struck twice with this issue IIRC.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Nico_79 said:


> Welcome to H customer service?  Sorry to hear you are waiting for word, I hope because of the time passed it means they are working hard on a replacement? If it's any consolation I've been without a bag for 7 months and end of this month will mark a year since I've initially bought it.




Nico, I am so sorry and angry to hear this! Fingers crossed that you get your bag back soon!


----------



## eagle1002us

Nico_79 said:


> Welcome to H customer service?  Sorry to hear you are waiting for word, I hope because of the time passed it means they are working hard on a replacement? If it's any consolation I've been without a bag for 7 months and end of this month will mark a year since I've initially bought it.





That cat is great, *Nico_79*!


Good luck with getting a replacement bag soon!


----------



## mp4

Nico_79 said:


> Welcome to H customer service?  Sorry to hear you are waiting for word, I hope because of the time passed it means they are working hard on a replacement? If it's any consolation I've been without a bag for 7 months and end of this month will mark a year since I've initially bought it.



I'm sorry... 

I'm not sure what's worse...waiting for a replacement or getting a check that took too long to arrive.

I'm still supremely disappointed with the resolution to my issue.  I wanted my SO...


----------



## VesperSparrow

mp4 said:


> I'm sorry...
> 
> I'm not sure what's worse...waiting for a replacement or getting a check that took too long to arrive.
> 
> I'm still supremely disappointed with the resolution to my issue.  I wanted my SO...



Nico and mp4 - so sorry this is dragging on.  I can't imagine how frustrating this must be! Wish there was something we could do to help.


----------



## Nico_79

Jadeite said:


> Oh geez Nico. And you got struck twice with this issue IIRC.



Yes, the original and the replacement were stinkers! I'm really really hoping that the 3rd is not a problem otherwise I'll have to switch colours and leather maybe? I don't know...I had a dream last night of an ardennes k that I magically found in my closet, perhaps this is a sign? 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Nico, I am so sorry and angry to hear this! Fingers crossed that you get your bag back soon!



Vigee, thank you dear friend. It's a true test in patience! 



eagle1002us said:


> That cat is great, *Nico_79*!
> 
> 
> Good luck with getting a replacement bag soon!



Thanks eagle1002us! I do love me some grumpy cat!   I've been told it will be end of the month or so because they made a new batch of etain. I hope this one works out this time!



mp4 said:


> I'm sorry...
> 
> I'm not sure what's worse...waiting for a replacement or getting a check that took too long to arrive.
> 
> I'm still supremely disappointed with the resolution to my issue.  I wanted my SO...



Mp4 , no need for you to apologize hun! I think H should have sent out an apology letter or something to their customers that have been affected. I mean, yes we're receiving a new bag, but we never should have received a stinker in the first place. Ah well, I'm hoping for the impossible I think!


----------



## Nico_79

VesperSparrow said:


> Nico and mp4 - so sorry this is dragging on.  I can't imagine how frustrating this must be! Wish there was something we could do to help.



VesperSparrow, supporting each other is the best we can do!   I can't believe there are so many affected, it's like some crazy H plague!


----------



## sparklelisab

Nico_79 said:


> Welcome to H customer service?  Sorry to hear you are waiting for word, I hope because of the time passed it means they are working hard on a replacement? If it's any consolation I've been without a bag for 7 months and end of this month will mark a year since I've initially bought it.



OMGosh!!  Nico, someone better be paying interest if the form of a free Rodeo charm!!  

I am so sick to hear this my friend.


----------



## sparklelisab

pierina2 said:


> Thank you , dear *sparkle*, for your kind thoughts about the turquoise Kelly.  She smelled different from the beginning so the fact that your new one smells divine now is a good sign!  What color, what color?
> 
> Of the bags reported on this thread it's running about five times as many togo items as epsom ones.  Mostly Q and R bags but a few from earlier years.  Good luck with yours!



I came back to show you all my new Non-Stinker but reading Niko's and others posts...again....wrong thread.  I am so sorry dear friends.  Will "reveal" in new purchase thread.


----------



## Kitty S.

sparklelisab said:


> I came back to show you all my new Non-Stinker but reading Niko's and others posts...again....wrong thread.  I am so sorry dear friends.  Will "reveal" in new purchase thread.


Congrats! So happy for you Do tell us your new non-stinker! I am sure we would all be interested in hearing what you traded in, what your replacement is, and how long it took!


----------



## Kitty S.

Nico_79 said:


> Yes, the original and the replacement were stinkers! I'm really really hoping that the 3rd is not a problem otherwise I'll have to switch colours and leather maybe? I don't know...I had a dream last night of an ardennes k that I magically found in my closet, perhaps this is a sign?


I remembered when you posted your second stinker. That seems so long ago, and I can't believe you still haven't received another replacement. It would seem that since H had screwed you over twice, you should be their top top priority-like they should do a worldwide search and send you whatever you want this instance! Seven months is just not acceptable! 
When I started following this thread, I was relieved that my etain K was ok, but it turned stinky over the few months. I just turned mine in two weeks ago. I am hoping that since I am open to more than one color for replacement, I would have my K sooner than later... I turned down an offer yesterday bc it was the wrong color and HW


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Kitty S. said:


> I remembered when you posted your second stinker. That seems so long ago, and I can't believe you still haven't received another replacement. It would seem that since H had screwed you over twice, you should be their top top priority-like they should do a worldwide search and send you whatever you want this instance! Seven months is just not acceptable!
> When I started following this thread, I was relieved that my etain K was ok, *but it turned stinky over the few months.* I just turned mine in two weeks ago. I am hoping that since I am open to more than one color for replacement, I would have my K sooner than later... I turned down an offer yesterday bc it was the wrong color and HW



I did the heat and sunshine test, now I guess I have to do the TIME test with my new anemone Togo B35 GHW. OMG.


----------



## Nico_79

sparklelisab said:


> OMGosh!!  Nico, someone better be paying interest if the form of a free Rodeo charm!!
> 
> I am so sick to hear this my friend.



Girl, don't you know it?!? LOL From your mouth to an H angel's ears?? 



sparklelisab said:


> I came back to show you all my new Non-Stinker but reading Niko's and others posts...again....wrong thread.  I am so sorry dear friends.  Will "reveal" in new purchase thread.



Sweetie, I'm so happy for you!  I'm still very happy for those that have gotten their stinkers resolved. I will search for your reveal!



Kitty S. said:


> I remembered when you posted your second stinker. That seems so long ago, and I can't believe you still haven't received another replacement. It would seem that since H had screwed you over twice, you should be their top top priority-like they should do a worldwide search and send you whatever you want this instance! Seven months is just not acceptable!
> When I started following this thread, I was relieved that my etain K was ok, but it turned stinky over the few months. I just turned mine in two weeks ago. I am hoping that since I am open to more than one color for replacement, I would have my K sooner than later... I turned down an offer yesterday bc it was the wrong color and HW



Kitty S, isn't it nuts?? I didn't think it would take this long tbh. Are you waiting on etain too? I was offered different options as well, but I guess I'm stubborn and have my heart set on etain. I hope you'll get a new K soon! 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> I did the heat and sunshine test, now I guess I have to do the TIME test with my new anemone Togo B35 GHW. OMG.



Oh no...is your anemone affected too?? I noticed with my K immediately, but I didn't understand what the smell was at first so I kept if for a few months until it happened again. I am hoping yours is not a stinker and that it stays lovely for the rest of its lifetime!


----------



## doloresmia

VigeeLeBrun said:


> I did the heat and sunshine test, now I guess I have to do the TIME test with my new anemone Togo B35 GHW. OMG.



Vigee, if it helps in my experience it is the heat that matters, not time. So given it is high summer, and the leather is getting warm - even through walking around, you should be able to tell if there is an issue. From everything you report, my guess is your bag is fine.

For the skunk situation - the smell is pungent and activated by heat and sun. The smell can fill a room.

For the chemical alleged new normal - heat also can make the smell stronger, but except for really sensitive types like my dh, the smell is most prevalent when close to the bag. In my case, it isn't getting worse, but isn't materially better when the bag is warm to the touch. The chemical smell has dissipated, but a slight whiff of skunk prevails in the leather. When cool, I don't smell an issue.

Hope this helps you enjoy your b!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

doloresmia said:


> Vigee, if it helps in my experience it is the heat that matters, not time. So given it is high summer, and the leather is getting warm - even through walking around, you should be able to tell if there is an issue. From everything you report, my guess is your bag is fine.
> 
> For the skunk situation - the smell is pungent and activated by heat and sun. The smell can fill a room.
> 
> For the chemical alleged new normal - heat also can make the smell stronger, but except for really sensitive types like my dh, the smell is most prevalent when close to the bag. In my case, it isn't getting worse, but isn't materially better when the bag is warm to the touch. The chemical smell has dissipated, but a slight whiff of skunk prevails in the leather. When cool, I don't smell an issue.
> 
> Hope this helps you enjoy your b!



Is your bag Togo dear? 
The chemical smell is pretty strong in my new bag... and I brought the bag to Atlantic City with me this week... I noticed a stronger wiff of chemical/stink... not skunk... but off...and I have to put my face inside the bag to get the full effect.
this leather is not pleasant smelling. Augh! I mean I can live with it IF it doesn't go all foul ball on me (skunk), but now I'm afraid. I really hate being in this position!


----------



## doloresmia

Israeli_Flava said:


> Is your bag Togo dear?
> The chemical smell is pretty strong in my new bag... and I brought the bag to Atlantic City with me this week... I noticed a stronger wiff of chemical/stink... not skunk... but off...and I have to put my face inside the bag to get the full effect.
> this leather is not pleasant smelling. Augh! I mean I can live with it IF it doesn't go all foul ball on me (skunk), but now I'm afraid. I really hate being in this position!



IF, yes your post is exactly the way I feel. My bag is Togo. 

The chemical smell has gone, but the unpleasant leather smell remains sadly. In carrying her around the last couple of weeks, it has been warm enough for the leather to warm And for me to smell her. Like the skunk but not as bad. I don't smell her when the bag is cool to the touch unless i put my nose up against the bag. My SA smelled the bag last time I was in and said it was normal which if true is just yuck.

Again, H has been very good to me and I don't want to give up a grail bag.... So I don't know what to do. Like you hate this situation.

 I think I have worn this bag off and on for close to a month. She has not been boxed, and I leave her near a window in hopes heat from the sun will help burn off the bad smell. The chemical has gone. An unpleasant leather remains to date. The worst was in the car last weekend. I am sensitive to smells, but dh is equivalent to a human blood hound so he really feels it.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

doloresmia said:


> Vigee, if it helps in my experience it is the heat that matters, not time. So given it is high summer, and the leather is getting warm - even through walking around, you should be able to tell if there is an issue. From everything you report, my guess is your bag is fine.
> 
> For the skunk situation - the smell is pungent and activated by heat and sun. The smell can fill a room.
> 
> For the chemical alleged new normal - heat also can make the smell stronger, but except for really sensitive types like my dh, the smell is most prevalent when close to the bag. In my case, it isn't getting worse, but isn't materially better when the bag is warm to the touch. The chemical smell has dissipated, but a slight whiff of skunk prevails in the leather. When cool, I don't smell an issue.
> 
> Hope this helps you enjoy your b!



Thanks, *doloresmia*!


----------



## Kitty S.

VigeeLeBrun said:


> I did the heat and sunshine test, now I guess I have to do the TIME test with my new anemone Togo B35 GHW. OMG.




I didn't mean to heighten  your stress level! To be fair, mine was purchased in Feb before it got warm, I was toting it around without any problem, I didn't see the necessity to do the sun test then. Even when some strong smell came off it, I thought it was just the "new car smell". It was till it smelled horribly in a dental office visit, I finally did the sun test. So I would think if yours passed the sun test in this warm weather (thought not today &#128523, it should be fine. Let's hope! 




Nico_79 said:


> Kitty S, isn't it nuts?? I didn't think it would take this long tbh. Are you waiting on etain too? I was offered different options as well, but I guess I'm stubborn and have my heart set on etain. I hope you'll get a new K soon!




Mine was Etain, but I gave my store other choices for a replacement, since this is only my first K and second H, I am open to a few yummy H colors &#128522; Hoping this would speed things up...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Israeli_Flava said:


> Is your bag Togo dear?
> The chemical smell is pretty strong in my new bag... and I brought the bag to Atlantic City with me this week... I noticed a stronger wiff of chemical/stink... not skunk... but off...and I have to put my face inside the bag to get the full effect.
> this leather is not pleasant smelling. Augh! I mean I can live with it IF it doesn't go all foul ball on me (skunk), but now I'm afraid. I really hate being in this position!



*IF*, my fingers are crossed that you haven't received another skunk bag. I mean, what are the chances of that happening? I can only imagine your dismay and how worried you must be ~ painful!


----------



## lovely64

Mindi B said:


> Totally a guess--but I don't think the chemical smell is directly related to the skunkiness.  I think BOTH of these smells are the result of new tanning procedures, which (again, a total guess) are being speeded up in an effort to produce more product.  The skunks were a bad batch (or multiple bad batches), a tannery mistake; the chemical odor is the new normal.  Maybe.  Hermes will not tell us, of course, so the only option for control freaks like me is to speculate!



I think this may very well be the way it is. I am sorry for all those of you affected! I am getting really weary of buying any new leather piece from Hermes. I guess the way to go is trusted resellers with older bags.


----------



## mp4

I'm not sure I will ever get over H refusing to remake my SO or provide something similar...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Is Hermes treating these skunk bags with chemicals to "solve" the problem?
Has anybody received a reasonable explanation what has caused the issue?


----------



## eagle1002us

Israeli_Flava said:


> Is your bag Togo dear?
> The chemical smell is pretty strong in my new bag... and I brought the bag to Atlantic City with me this week... I noticed a stronger wiff of chemical/stink... not skunk... but off...and I have to put my face inside the bag to get the full effect.
> this leather is not pleasant smelling. Augh! I mean I can live with it IF it doesn't go all foul ball on me (skunk), but now I'm afraid. I really hate being in this position!







Reading this thread is like a Twilight Zone experience, totally unreal, and actually a horror story, too.   H doesn't seem to know what in the heck they are doing.  I am appalled at what is happening to people like *IF, Nico*, etc., etc.   Does anyone want to speculate whether bag sales could have declined due to this issue?  They must have.   Even a 10 percent decline would be quite apparent to a company like H.


----------



## Mindi B

texasgirliegirl said:


> Is Hermes treating these skunk bags with chemicals to "solve" the problem?
> Has anybody received a reasonable explanation what has caused the issue?



A possible explanation was posted earlier, though it is speculative: if skins aren't dried sufficiently before tanning, trapped moisture can lead to bacteria growth and odor within the leather.  In other words, what most of us have believed all along: a tanning/hide preparation problem.  Given the items affected (mostly Togo, many different colors) and the way the odor manifests (heat activates and intensifies the smell) some sort of tannery error seems probable.
No, Hermes is not chemically treating the affected bags. These bags are being replaced, or their cost refunded if replacement is not possible.


----------



## doloresmia

Hey I found this link. Of course, I wouldn't do any of the extreme measures, but maybe baking soda or coffee beans might work.

http://nell-rose.hubpages.com/hub/A...-How-to-Get-Rid-of-that-Horrible-Skunky-Smell

Don't know whether anyone here can report having tried any of the techniques?


----------



## glamourbag

doloresmia said:


> Hey I found this link. Of course, I wouldn't do any of the extreme measures, but maybe baking soda or coffee beans might work.
> 
> http://nell-rose.hubpages.com/hub/A...-How-to-Get-Rid-of-that-Horrible-Skunky-Smell
> 
> Don't know whether anyone here can report having tried any of the techniques?


Yes...actually I had read this article way back when... out of desperation bc I had no clue what to do or think (this was much before this thread existed). I believe some of us have tried some of the suggestions like baking soda, air sponges, etc. but with zero positive result. Of course we didn't do the more drastic suggestions, such as washing with vinegar, as it would result in H not addressing the issue at hand (I am doubtful that vinegar washing would have worked anyway).


----------



## doloresmia

glamourbag said:


> Yes...actually I had read this article way back when... out of desperation bc I had no clue what to do or think (this was much before this thread existed). I believe some of us have tried some of the suggestions like baking soda, air sponges, etc. but with zero positive result. Of course we didn't do the more drastic suggestions, such as washing with vinegar, as it would result in H not addressing the issue at hand (I am doubtful that vinegar washing would have worked anyway).



Yes, would never try the vinegar or ammonia option. Thank you for the insight on the other tactics

Very sad the baking soda or air sponge doesn't work. I had my bag near an air purifier after walking around today and the machine went red until the bag cooled. Was hoping maybe the coffee bean trick would work - I wouldn't mind if my bag smelled like a nice espresso.


----------



## glamourbag

doloresmia said:


> Yes, would never try the vinegar or ammonia option. Very sad the baking soda or air sponge doesn't work. I had my bag near an air purifier today after walking around today and the machine went red until the bag cooked. Was hoping maybe the coffee bean trick would work - I wouldn't mind if my bag smelled like a nice espresso.



Me too!!!! Would have been a MUCH nicer option to smell


----------



## duna

lovely64 said:


> I think this may very well be the way it is. I am sorry for all those of you affected! I am getting really weary of buying any new leather piece from Hermes. *I guess the way to go is trusted resellers with older bags.*




Yes,  this is fine if you're in the US, but here in Europe there are very few trusted sellers and if we buy outside the EU customs fees are preposterous!


----------



## lovely64

duna said:


> [/B]
> 
> Yes,  this is fine if you're in the US, but here in Europe there are very few trusted sellers and if we buy outside the EU customs fees are preposterous!


 I know!


----------



## Mindi B

doloresmia said:


> Yes, would never try the vinegar or ammonia option. Thank you for the insight on the other tactics
> 
> Very sad the baking soda or air sponge doesn't work. I had my bag near an air purifier after walking around today and the machine went red until the bag cooled. Was hoping maybe the coffee bean trick would work - I wouldn't mind if my bag smelled like a nice espresso.



If our theories about the source of the smell are correct, the odor is generated from within the leather, so while sweetening the interior of the bag might help temporarily, ultimately the odor will renew itself.  It is sad, but another reason not to wait if you are suspicious about your bag.  Send 'er back!  My replacement bag now smells to me like the interior of a western boot store.  It's definitely a tanned leather smell--not unpleasant, though my other H bags have no odor at all, which I prefer.  Still, I'll take boot store over musky skunk any day.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Mindi B said:


> A possible explanation was posted earlier, though it is speculative: if skins aren't dried sufficiently before tanning, trapped moisture can lead to bacteria growth and odor within the leather.  In other words, what most of us have believed all along: a tanning/hide preparation problem.  Given the items affected (mostly Togo, many different colors) and the way the odor manifests (heat activates and intensifies the smell) some sort of tannery error seems probable.
> No, Hermes is not chemically treating the affected bags. These bags are being replaced, or their cost refunded if replacement is not possible.



Thank you for the explanation.  Regarding the chemical smell, I was wondering if Hermes was treating the questionable leather somehow before creating the bags... The hides. In other words, if they have identified a particular "lot" or source of stinky hides, perhaps an extra step may have been added to the tanning process to salvage the leather resulting in bags with a chemical smell. 
What a mess.


----------



## Mindi B

^^^Ah, I get ya.  Interesting thought.  It would be nice if this were possible--it's painful to think of the waste of these materials.  But I'm afraid that the smell is not, or at least has not been, detected early enough to take any action with the raw leather, even if such action were possible.  Seems like the bad leather has pretty consistently made it all the way to the boutiques. . . As you say, a big mess.


----------



## doloresmia

Mindi B said:


> If our theories about the source of the smell are correct, the odor is generated from within the leather, so while sweetening the interior of the bag might help temporarily, ultimately the odor will renew itself.  It is sad, but another reason not to wait if you are suspicious about your bag.  Send 'er back!  My replacement bag now smells to me like the interior of a western boot store.  It's definitely a tanned leather smell--not unpleasant, though my other H bags have no odor at all, which I prefer.  Still, I'll take boot store over musky skunk any day.



Yes. 100% agree if someone is dealing with the offending skunk issue! i don't know that it is possible to do anything to repair what was generated in a bad tanning process. If anyone on this board thinks this is their issue, do not wait, go directly to your local H to send the bag to Paris for evaluation. 

however, in the case someone is suffering with the "new normal" H leather smell - which I have been told is my problem - reducing a bad smell might be an option through normal airing or on the more effort side - air sponges, baking soda, newspapers or coffee bean methods. i had the strong chemical smell initially which wore off and am now left with an unpleasant leather smell which becomes more pungent when the bag is warm.

i tried an experiment last night  that passed my DH human blood hound test - with a room temp bag. will be walking around today with my bag in the sun and will report back on findings..... we will be the mad couple periodically stopping to huff an expensive handbag on the street.


----------



## Anfang

Israeli_Flava said:


> Is your bag Togo dear?
> The chemical smell is pretty strong in my new bag... and I brought the bag to Atlantic City with me this week... I noticed a stronger wiff of chemical/stink... not skunk... but off...and I have to put my face inside the bag to get the full effect.
> this leather is not pleasant smelling. Augh! I mean I can live with it IF it doesn't go all foul ball on me (skunk), but now I'm afraid. I really hate being in this position!


*IF*, don't tell me your brand new bag is another skunk???


----------



## Mariapia

Look at Herluv's post " My bittersweet and humble reveal".....
She got her bag yesterday and has to send it back to Paris!
Another skunk!
I don't understand why Hermès keeps selling bags that have that foul smell.
I mean they are not $50 purses!
The House probaby think Hermès lovers will stick to the brand whatever happens.
When you think that some ladies here didn't even dare to go back to the boutique and complain.....it says it all....
I have not been in such a situation but if I were I would just ask for a refund and wait a few years before buying a H bag.


----------



## Miss Al

Oh dear... new bags are still having the skunk smell. This worries me a lot...


----------



## cr1stalangel

Mariapia said:


> Look at Herluv's post " My bittersweet and humble reveal".....
> She got her bag yesterday and has to send it back to Paris!
> Another skunk!
> I don't understand why Hermès keeps selling bags that have that foul smell.
> I mean they are not $50 purses!
> The House probaby think Hermès lovers will stick to the brand whatever happens.
> When you think that some ladies here didn't even dare to go back to the boutique and complain.....it says it all....
> I have not been in such a situation but if I were I would just ask for a refund and wait a few years before buying a H bag.



I completely agree with your point of view. It is unfortunate that even if there'll be thousands of us stopped buying H leather until they resolve this issue, there'll be tens of thousands new buyers everyday who wants those bags and are unaware of the issue. So technically speaking, it will not effect H at all. 
The only thing we can do, for those who are aware or affected is to make decision for themselves. 
I am truly sorry for those of you ladies who are affected by this issue, speaking from experience myself unfortunately. It's a sickening feeling of getting ripped off and somehow, we are rather helpless to do much about it.


----------



## Mariapia

I have been reading this thread since the beginning and just could not believe it!
Now, after reading Herluv's post, I can't contain my anger anymore.
I participate in lots of subforums here and I have seen ladies returning bags for much less and they are right.
With Hermès, it's another story.Some ladies are so scared to have to wait for a replacement for months that they are trying to solve the problem by themselves, using products to dissipate the smell etc....or worse keeping the bag or using it very rarely.
That is a shame! A B or a K costs a fortune, sometimes a year's salary in some countries. And I am not talking about third world countries....
Hermès should have stopped the production of some leathers involved in that awful mess from the beginning.
But, they didn't. Why? That's a question I cannot help asking myself.
Do they think the owners of skunk bags will keep quiet in the end? Wait for months to get another bag? Or worse, be afraid to face SAs in the boutiques?
I cannot imagine what would have happened if a middle of the range brand had been in such a situation......Everybody would have known....


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

When I bought my new anemone B35 GHW a few weeks ago, I actually discussed the skunk issue with an SA ~ my loyal SA had the day off ~ she said that they are well aware of the PROBLEM and to bring it back right away if there is an issue. That is good customer service IMO.


----------



## Mariapia

VigeeLeBrun said:


> When I bought my new anemone B35 GHW a few weeks ago, I actually discussed the skunk issue with an SA ~ my loyal SA had the day off ~ she said that they are well aware of the PROBLEM and to bring it back right away if there is an issue. That is good customer service IMO.


 
I know Vigée, but the fact that some ladies were afraid to simply go to the boutique and explain the whole situation as if it were a sacrilege is something that should not be happening. Fortunately some SAs have been lovely but we have read about others who reacted as if the customer had pronounced obscene words .....


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mariapia said:


> I know Vigée, but the fact that some ladies were afraid to simply go to the boutique and explain the whole situation as if it were a sacrilege is something that should not be happening. Fortunately some SAs have been lovely but we have read about *others who reacted as if the customer had pronounced obscene words *.....



That is why I handled the skunky situation straight on with my SAs before I purchased my B35 and how we would handle it if it occurred. I suggest that most buyers do the same. At this point with H, it is a necessary conversation IMO.


----------



## Jadeite

Judging from recent posts here not all stores or SAs are as well informed or aware of the situation. However regardless of how much the stores know about this problem they should graciously accept a suspected defective bag rather than proclaim ridicule or brush aside customers concerns.


----------



## Mariapia

VigeeLeBrun said:


> That is why I handle the skunky situation straight on with my SAs before I purchased my B35 and how we would handle it if it occurred. I suggest that most buyers do the same. At this point with H, it is a necessary conversation IMO.


 
You are right Vigée. I hope everyone will do the same!


----------



## doloresmia

Mariapia said:


> Look at Herluv's post " My bittersweet and humble reveal".....
> She got her bag yesterday and has to send it back to Paris!
> Another skunk!
> I don't understand why Hermès keeps selling bags that have that foul smell.
> I mean they are not $50 purses!
> The House probaby think Hermès lovers will stick to the brand whatever happens.
> When you think that some ladies here didn't even dare to go back to the boutique and complain.....it says it all....
> I have not been in such a situation but if I were I would just ask for a refund and wait a few years before buying a H bag.



I think now h has acknowledged the issue, and at least in my experience, they have been accommodating. Like you when I first had the problem I was so surprised that h with it's supposed quality controls was missing it. However, after doing research on tanning processes I am more understanding. The stench from new leather must be overwhelming and as this issue only is activated when the bags are warm, it may have gone unnoticed until innocents like us received our bags.

Even though some of us have heard the story about the bad tanning lot that was discovered, due to the continuing stories posted here, including my experience, I really don't believe h has the situation under control. That is me.... And so it colors my decisions about whether to purchase any new bags for the next xxxx, makes me worry about the bag I have coming, and unclear what to do on the bag I have where the smell has not been pleasant. Again, my SA has been very accommodating but cannot guarantee me the same bag back since I have already had it replaced. I probably could force the issue, but haven't felt the need to go that route.

I don't think it is unusual or wrong to deploy techniques like air sponge for people who don't like what is being reported as the new normal h leather smell. The way I think about it is leather is a skin. When the pores are closed - aka the bag is cold - there is little to no smell. When the bag warms - aka pores open - smell is released. The more you can get the pores open - in my case through hanging out in the sun - hopefully the less the smell. 

Giving it another week to decide.

Does that make sense?


----------



## Mariapia

Of course it makes sense Doloresmia!
Keep us posted!


----------



## pierina2

Good news, my togo Kelly was officially deemed 'defective' by Paris.  It took about three weeks after I dropped it off at the store.  A clemence replacement is estimated to take three months or less.  We'll see!

Fingers crossed for everyone else.


----------



## audreylita

pierina2 said:


> Good news, my togo Kelly was officially deemed 'defective' by Paris.  It took about three weeks after I dropped it off at the store.  A clemence replacement is estimated to take three months or less.  We'll see!
> 
> Fingers crossed for everyone else.



So did they actually tell you they were going to make your new bag in clemence?


----------



## pierina2

audreylita said:


> So did they actually tell you they were going to make your new bag in clemence?


 

Yes, *audreylita,* the SM offered that as an alternative when I returned the togo bag so that's what we requested.  Paris confirmed the order.  My other Kellys are togo, I don't want to take a chance on more togo right now, and I really want Turquoise so it seemd like a good option for me.  This is going to be a casual, wear-all-the-time Kelly.


----------



## audreylita

pierina2 said:


> Yes, *audreylita,* the SM offered that as an alternative when I returned the togo bag so that's what we requested.  Paris confirmed the order.  My other Kellys are togo, I don't want to take a chance on more togo right now, and I really want Turquoise so it seemd like a good option for me.  This is going to be a casual, wear-all-the-time Kelly.



They've had my stink bag since May 17 and I haven't heard a word back from anyone.  I hope they don't change the leather from togo to clemence because it is a different color with the etoupe.  There were undertones with clemence that I did not want and the togo went perfectly with the rose jaipur interior color of the bag (a SO).  Etoupe in clemence and rose jaipur were not a good match so I hope that's not what they're doing.

It's frustrating not knowing anything.  My new SA said she hasn't heard back from Paris so is also in the dark.


----------



## Jadeite

audreylita if it makes you feel any better my bag was sent in since early May. So I'm still waiting too.


----------



## Blue Rain

Don't you wish they gave you a loaner bag like car dealerships do.


----------



## pierina2

audreylita said:


> They've had my stink bag since May 17 and I haven't heard a word back from anyone.  I hope they don't change the leather from togo to clemence because it is a different color with the etoupe.  There were undertones with clemence that I did not want and the togo went perfectly with the rose jaipur interior color of the bag (a SO).  Etoupe in clemence and rose jaipur were not a good match so I hope that's not what they're doing.
> 
> It's frustrating not knowing anything.  My new SA said she hasn't heard back from Paris so is also in the dark.



I understand, the togo is a slightly different color in turquoise too.  I hope that  they won't change your order without letting you know or offering other options.  Your SO sounds lovely!  Perhaps the SA can contact Paris and check in it?  What a mess this all is.  My sympathies.


----------



## audreylita

Blue Rain said:


> Don't you wish they gave you a loaner bag like car dealerships do.



What a great idea!


----------



## Mariapia

audreylita said:


> What a great idea!


 
What a wonderful suggestion!


----------



## smile4me6

Well, ladies there has been yet another tragedy!!! My gorgeous Epsom Bambou Birkin had to be returned because of that odd smell.  This is the second one that had to go.  My first one was Vermillion!!!! I am sooooo disappointed. My SA has been very apologetic and has promised that she would do all that she could to get me another Bambou Birkin!! Hopefully I won't have to wait forever.  Here are pictures of my casualties.....


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

smile4me6 said:


> Well, ladies there has been yet another tragedy!!! My gorgeous Epsom Bambou Birkin had to be returned because of that odd smell.  This is the second one that had to go.  My first one was Vermillion!!!! I am sooooo disappointed. My SA has been very apologetic and has promised that she would do all that she could to get me another Bambou Birkin!! Hopefully I won't have to wait forever.  Here are pictures of my casualties.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2681459
> View attachment 2681461



*smile4me6*, this is so SAD to hear! A second skunk? How can this be? What is going on here? Hopefully, your third bag is a charm.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

smile4me6 said:


> Well, ladies there has been yet another tragedy!!! My gorgeous Epsom Bambou Birkin had to be returned because of that odd smell.  This is the second one that had to go.  My first one was Vermillion!!!! I am sooooo disappointed. My SA has been very apologetic and has promised that she would do all that she could to get me another Bambou Birkin!! Hopefully I won't have to wait forever.  Here are pictures of my casualties.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2681459
> View attachment 2681461



*smile4me6*- I feel for you that you can't enjoy the two beautiful Bs and have to endure the wait.  Can I ask if the smell showed up after the sun test ? or if you can smell it when they offer you at the store ?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chkpfbeliever said:


> *smile4me6*- I feel for you that you can't enjoy the two beautiful Bs and have to endure the wait.  *Can I ask if the smell showed up after the sun test ? or if you can smell it when they offer you at the store ?*



*smile4me6*, this will be helpful to know!


----------



## smile4me6

chkpfbeliever said:


> *smile4me6*- I feel for you that you can't enjoy the two beautiful Bs and have to endure the wait.  Can I ask if the smell showed up after the sun test ? or if you can smell it when they offer you at the store ?




With the Vermillion one it happened after being exposed to sun on the seat in my car.  The smell never went away but got much worse the more it was in the sun.  I have a huge bedroom and when walking in the room I could smell it.  The Bambou Birkin smelled slightly after being exposed to the sun but then went away.  I could only smell it when there was direct sun on it.  When walking in my room if the sun was shining on it I could smell it once I got close to it.  Today when I took it in, I could barely smell it but all of the SA's there could smell it right away.  Neither smelled bad in the store.....


----------



## smile4me6

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *smile4me6*, this is so SAD to hear! A second skunk? How can this be? What is going on here? Hopefully, your third bag is a charm.




I just got an Etoupe Birkin made of Togo leather so we will see how it goes.....BUT I HAVE TO GET ANOTHER BAMBOU Birkin..... That shade of green is def my fave!!!


----------



## webaj

smile4me6 said:


> I just got an Etoupe Birkin made of Togo leather so we will see how it goes.....BUT I HAVE TO GET ANOTHER BAMBOU Birkin..... That shade of green is def my fave!!!


Add me to the "skunk" list. My 30cm black togo B is going back to the store this weekend. I got the bag in December and used it quite a bit for a few months. I took it out for its first warm weather outing on Sunday and within two minutes after placing the bag on the passenger seat, I thought a skunk had somehow crawled into the car. It is not overpowering but noticeable enough that I can't just keep it and hope it will go away. The sad part, I waited longer for that bag (almost two years) than a I have for any other B or K. And apparently, if I want a replacement in the near future, Clemence will be the only option.


----------



## smile4me6

webaj said:


> Add me to the "skunk" list. My 30cm black togo B is going back to the store this weekend. I got the bag in December and used it quite a bit for a few months. I took it out for its first warm weather outing on Sunday and within two minutes after placing the bag on the passenger seat, I thought a skunk had somehow crawled into the car. It is not overpowering but noticeable enough that I can't just keep it and hope it will go away. The sad part, I waited longer for that bag (almost two years) than a I have for any other B or K. And apparently, if I want a replacement in the near future, Clemence will be the only option.




So sorry to hear that you have experienced the same thing!!!  I'm really disappointed but you waited TWO years....I hope you can get another one soon!!!


----------



## webaj

smile4me6 said:


> So sorry to hear that you have experienced the same thing!!!  I'm really disappointed but you waited TWO years....I hope you can get another one soon!!!



Thanks smile4me6! It is sad for all of us!


----------



## madisonmamaw

i stumbled across this thread a couple times without understanding what was going on
until today when my first k came in the mail- reseller piece
and stunk
i carried her b/c i wanted her for such a long time
she stunk more and became impossible to carry
put baking soda inside and sealed her up

i was very uncomfortable and decided to do more research
i read this thread multiple times from 52 onwards,
started from page 1 until 56, last pages
almost teared up a couple times- receiving a defective product after years of waiting is not kind

for what its worth, i am calling h first thing tomorrow
shall take it from there
shall send note to h fsh in pen and paper, regardless of how it is resolved
they should know whats going on
and their customer service - stellar or less than expected


----------



## Mariapia

madisonmamaw said:


> i stumbled across this thread a couple times without understanding what was going on
> until today when my first k came in the mail- reseller piece
> and stunk
> i carried her b/c i wanted her for such a long time
> she stunk more and became impossible to carry
> put baking soda inside and sealed her up
> 
> i was very uncomfortable and decided to do more research
> i read this thread multiple times from 52 onwards,
> started from page 1 until 56, last pages
> almost teared up a couple times- receiving a defective product after years of waiting is not kind
> 
> for what its worth, i am calling h first thing tomorrow
> shall take it from there
> shall send note to h fsh in pen and paper, regardless of how it is resolved
> they should know whats going on
> and their customer service - stellar or less than expected


 
All those stories are heartbreaking.
What is going on is absolutely unbelievable.
Keep us posted Madisonmamaw.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

madisonmamaw said:


> i stumbled across this thread a couple times without understanding what was going on
> until today when my first k came in the mail- *reseller piece*
> and stunk
> i carried her b/c i wanted her for such a long time
> she stunk more and became impossible to carry
> put baking soda inside and sealed her up
> 
> i was very uncomfortable and decided to do more research
> i read this thread multiple times from 52 onwards,
> started from page 1 until 56, last pages
> almost teared up a couple times- receiving a defective product after years of waiting is not kind
> 
> for what its worth, i am calling h first thing tomorrow
> shall take it from there
> shall send note to h fsh in pen and paper, regardless of how it is resolved
> they should know whats going on
> and their customer service - stellar or less than expected



How horrible, *madisonmamaw*! What concerns me here is that you bought this from a reseller if I am not mistaken. H may decide not to replace your bag based on this fact. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## webaj

VigeeLeBrun said:


> How horrible, *madisonmamaw*! What concerns me here is that you bought this from a reseller if I am not mistaken. H may decide not to replace your bag based on this fact. Good luck and keep us posted!



I have had the same thought. I would not buy a new (Q or R stamp) bag from a reseller right now. It is bad enough to pay a premium for a bag but to pay and premium and then be stuck with a skunk bag would be beyond.


----------



## bababebi

madisonmamaw said:


> i stumbled across this thread a couple times without understanding what was going on
> until today when my first k came in the mail- reseller piece
> and stunk
> i carried her b/c i wanted her for such a long time
> she stunk more and became impossible to carry
> put baking soda inside and sealed her up
> 
> i was very uncomfortable and decided to do more research
> i read this thread multiple times from 52 onwards,
> started from page 1 until 56, last pages
> almost teared up a couple times- receiving a defective product after years of waiting is not kind
> 
> for what its worth, i am calling h first thing tomorrow
> shall take it from there
> shall send note to h fsh in pen and paper, regardless of how it is resolved
> they should know whats going on
> and their customer service - stellar or less than expected



I am very sorry you have a problem with this bag. If it is the gold Courchevel Kelly I authenticated for you and you posted about in the authentication thread yesterday, it was made in 1994. Perhaps it has been stored poorly and absorbed some odors over the 20 years of its life? This can definitely happen. Odors like smoke and other things can get into the leather.

Perhaps you can continue with your home remedies for removing smells? I rather doubt this is a problem of a defective bag from Hermes perspective. I do think the seller should have pointed out that the bag smelled, and this is something you can talk to them about.


----------



## cr1stalangel

madisonmamaw said:


> i stumbled across this thread a couple times without understanding what was going on
> until today when my first k came in the mail- reseller piece
> and stunk
> i carried her b/c i wanted her for such a long time
> she stunk more and became impossible to carry
> put baking soda inside and sealed her up
> 
> i was very uncomfortable and decided to do more research
> i read this thread multiple times from 52 onwards,
> started from page 1 until 56, last pages
> almost teared up a couple times- receiving a defective product after years of waiting is not kind
> 
> for what its worth, i am calling h first thing tomorrow
> shall take it from there
> shall send note to h fsh in pen and paper, regardless of how it is resolved
> they should know whats going on
> and their customer service - stellar or less than expected





bababebi said:


> I am very sorry you have a problem with this bag. If it is the gold Courchevel Kelly I authenticated for you and you posted about in the authentication thread yesterday, it was made in 1994. Perhaps it has been stored poorly and absorbed some odors over the 20 years of its life? This can definitely happen. Odors like smoke and other things can get into the leather.
> 
> Perhaps you can continue with your home remedies for removing smells? I rather doubt this is a problem of a defective bag from Hermes perspective. I do think the seller should have pointed out that the bag smelled, and this is something you can talk to them about.



Same sentiments as Bababebi after I read your post here. I don't think the smell in your Courchevel Kelly is the same as the smell that occur in the new bags fresh from the store. I have few vintage and new Birkin and Kelly, some of these vintage bags do have "distinguish" smell on them, varying from mold, storage, mothball, cigaratte smell, etc - you name it. Unfortunately I also have a new bag that has the current smell problem, which smell completely different than the vintage bag's smell. 
Just a friendly suggestion, perhaps get someone else or a leather specialist to check on your bag and see what they have to say first before going to H.


----------



## doloresmia

VigeeLeBrun said:


> How horrible, *madisonmamaw*! What concerns me here is that you bought this from a reseller if I am not mistaken. H may decide not to replace your bag based on this fact. Good luck and keep us posted!





madisonmamaw said:


> i stumbled across this thread a couple times without understanding what was going on
> until today when my first k came in the mail- reseller piece
> and stunk
> i carried her b/c i wanted her for such a long time
> she stunk more and became impossible to carry
> put baking soda inside and sealed her up
> 
> i was very uncomfortable and decided to do more research
> i read this thread multiple times from 52 onwards,
> started from page 1 until 56, last pages
> almost teared up a couple times- receiving a defective product after years of waiting is not kind
> 
> for what its worth, i am calling h first thing tomorrow
> shall take it from there
> shall send note to h fsh in pen and paper, regardless of how it is resolved
> they should know whats going on
> and their customer service - stellar or less than expected



If it helps, in my experience, H has always stood behind their product - whether bought from the store or a reseller - 100%. No doubts. No issues. Sometimes when you turn in a bag for a spa now, they ask when/where you purchased the bag, but that is it - in my experience again. i personally also don't recall having read on this site anyone who actually had their authentic product refused.

Like Bababebi and others have stated here, if your bag is from 1994, with normal strategies to remove smells - e.g., airing, baking soda, charcoal, coffee grounds, she will probably do fine. i used some strategies on my replacement bag which stunk (i was told by my store they did not believe it was a skunk bag), and thankfully the strategies i used worked perfectly for me - but like you was anxious and upset that my new bag might be a stinker.... again. 

So sorry your bag situation has upset you. Don't give up yet.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

doloresmia said:


> If it helps, in my experience, H has always stood behind their product - whether bought from the store or a reseller - 100%. No doubts. No issues. Sometimes when you turn in a bag for a spa now, they ask when/where you purchased the bag, but that is it - *in my experience again. i personally also don't recall having read on this site anyone who actually had their authentic product refused.*
> 
> Like Bababebi and others have stated here, if your bag is from 1994, with normal strategies to remove smells - e.g., airing, baking soda, charcoal, coffee grounds, she will probably do fine. i used some strategies on my replacement bag which stunk (i was told by my store they did not believe it was a skunk bag), and thankfully the strategies i used worked perfectly for me - but like you was anxious and upset that my new bag might be a stinker.... again.
> 
> So sorry your bag situation has upset you. Don't give up yet.



That is such good news, *doloresmia*! I thought that H might ask for a receipt in order to procure a replacement bag. What a relief!


----------



## doloresmia

VigeeLeBrun said:


> That is such good news, *doloresmia*! I thought that H might ask for a receipt in order to procure a replacement bag. What a relief!




Hugs, they did not with mine. I had two skunk bags, one from the store and the other not .... And as I have reported here when I was worried about the new normal smell my replacement bag had, h was super accommodating with options... Short of committing to getting me the exact bag again. (This particular bag was not purchased from h by me.) Luckily and very happily I don't have to do a return or anything! My bag is now fine....


----------



## livethelake

doloresmia said:


> Hugs, they did not with mine. I had two skunk bags, one from the store and the other not .... And as I have reported here when I was worried about the new normal smell my replacement bag had, h was super accommodating with options... Short of committing to getting me the exact bag again. (This particular bag was not purchased from h by me.) Luckily and very happily I don't have to do a return or anything! My bag is now fine....



doloresmia - so happy to hear your replacement bag is fine.  The new normal is not pleasant


----------



## doloresmia

Hi there! Hope yours is turning around too!!!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

doloresmia said:


> If it helps, in my experience, *H has always stood behind their product - whether bought from the store or a reseller - 100%. No doubts. No issues. *Sometimes when you turn in a bag for a spa now, they ask when/where you purchased the bag, but that is it - in my experience again. i personally also don't recall having read on this site anyone who actually had their authentic product refused.
> 
> Like Bababebi and others have stated here, if your bag is from 1994, with normal strategies to remove smells - e.g., airing, baking soda, charcoal, coffee grounds, she will probably do fine. i used some strategies on my replacement bag which stunk (i was told by my store they did not believe it was a skunk bag), and thankfully the strategies i used worked perfectly for me - but like you was anxious and upset that my new bag might be a stinker.... again.
> 
> So sorry your bag situation has upset you. Don't give up yet.



Agreed! I remembering reading on this thread someone bought a stinking bag from a reseller, took it to their local H and they sent it to Paris.


----------



## Pequod

xxx


----------



## smile4me6

OMG!!!! You guys know how much I loved my Bambou Birkin that I had to take back with the annoying smell.  I am trying to wait patiently but I just saw a reseller with one for almost $18,000.00.  That is CRAZY!!!!! Sorry, had to vent....back to topic


----------



## madisonmamaw

bisous all!! thank you for your kind words - it has been a long weekend for me.
the reseller refuses a refund and so I am waiting for the case to be escalated.
i have talked to H Vienna but they are not able to do anything without the original receipt.
i have tried of airing out and home remedy the past couple of days but no luck. She still gives me a headache.
it really breaks my heart, but thank you everyone - I am having trouble quoting
but thank you keeping me in your thoughts



doloresmia said:


> Hugs, they did not with mine. I had two skunk bags, one from the store and the other not .... And as I have reported here when I was worried about the new normal smell my replacement bag had, h was super accommodating with options... Short of committing to getting me the exact bag again. (This particular bag was not purchased from h by me.) Luckily and very happily I don't have to do a return or anything! My bag is now fine....



if you dont mind me asking could you let me know which store it was and which SA, by chance?



xiangxiang0731 said:


> Agreed! I remembering reading on this thread someone bought a stinking bag from a reseller, took it to their local H and they sent it to Paris.



I think it was doloresmia if I remembered correctly from reading the thread this past week.


----------



## eagle1002us

Of course these bags are going to change ownership over time, bags could be a gift, an inheritance, and so forth.   Who has original receipts in cases like that?   That's totally crazy to demand one and shows that H evidently still does not have a consistent policy.  At H Wien could you appeal to the store manager, *madisonmamaw*?


----------



## livethelake

eagle1002us said:


> Of course these bags are going to change ownership over time, bags could be a gift, an inheritance, and so forth.   Who has original receipts in cases like that?   That's totally crazy to demand one and shows that H evidently still does not have a consistent policy.  At H Wien could you appeal to the store manager, *madisonmamaw*?




Just wanted to reinforce that madisonmamaw's bag is from 1994 and the smell issues are not similar to the skunk/pot issue that is impacting Q and R stamped bags.  

It's not uncommon for older bags to pick up odors during their lives.  Bags that are improperly stored, bags that are exposed to smoke etc can and do smell.  This is not a Hermes specific issue and I believe this is an issue between the buyer and the seller.

Why should Hermes take responsibility in this case?


----------



## madisonmamaw

Thank you for your kind note - it is very nice to hear that others feel for my case
I am not totally sure whether mine was a skunk
as bababebi said it may very well be just an old vintage smell b/c it is from 1994.
i have tried home remedies with enclosed system of baking soda 
and not much difference
so now im airing her out with ground coffee
next i plan on using uncooked rice




eagle1002us said:


> Of course these bags are going to change ownership over time, bags could be a gift, an inheritance, and so forth.   Who has original receipts in cases like that?   That's totally crazy to demand one and shows that H evidently still does not have a consistent policy.  At H Wien could you appeal to the store manager, *madisonmamaw*?





livethelake said:


> Just wanted to reinforce that madisonmamaw's bag is from 1994 and the smell issues are not similar to the skunk/pot issue that is impacting Q and R stamped bags.
> 
> It's not uncommon for older bags to pick up odors during their lives.  Bags that are improperly stored, bags that are exposed to smoke etc can and do smell.  This is not a Hermes specific issue and I believe this is an issue between the buyer and the seller.
> 
> Why should Hermes take responsibility in this case?


----------



## eagle1002us

livethelake said:


> Just wanted to reinforce that madisonmamaw's bag is from 1994 and the smell issues are not similar to the skunk/pot issue that is impacting Q and R stamped bags.
> 
> It's not uncommon for older bags to pick up odors during their lives.  Bags that are improperly stored, bags that are exposed to smoke etc can and do smell.  This is not a Hermes specific issue and I believe this is an issue between the buyer and the seller.
> 
> Why should Hermes take responsibility in this case?





It's not clear to me why madisonmamaw was asked for a receipt.  If the bag was authentic, the receipt should have been a non-issue regardless of whether the smell came from bag storage or bad leather.


----------



## Jadeite

madisonmamaw said:


> Thank you for your kind note - it is very nice to hear that others feel for my case
> 
> I am not totally sure whether mine was a skunk
> 
> as bababebi said it may very well be just an old vintage smell b/c it is from 1994.
> 
> i have tried home remedies with enclosed system of baking soda
> 
> and not much difference
> 
> so now im airing her out with ground coffee
> 
> next i plan on using uncooked rice




Any chance you have access to some charcoal - in Asia especially japan the charcoal is used effectively to remove odours. Eg we would just stuff some in sweaty sneakers for example.


----------



## mistikat

madisonmamaw said:


> Thank you for your kind note - it is very nice to hear that others feel for my case
> I am not totally sure whether mine was a skunk
> as bababebi said it may very well be just an old vintage smell b/c it is from 1994.
> i have tried home remedies with enclosed system of baking soda
> and not much difference
> so now im airing her out with ground coffee
> next i plan on using uncooked rice



It must be very distressing to buy a bag like this and have it arrive not to one's liking. However, I agree with livethelake, bababebi and others who have noted that the issues you are having are much more likely attributable to age and use than to any defect in the leather or bag for which Hermes should be made responsible.

This thread has been discussing a fairly specific problem related to a relatively narrow group of bags (by leather and production years).

While it is regrettable you are having issues, I don't think this thread is the place for them. As others have suggested, you really need to resolve this with your seller. 

Good luck; hope this does get resolved to your satisfaction. And I hope all the "skunk" bag owners also have their defective bags replaced promptly.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

mistikat said:


> It must be very distressing to buy a bag like this and have it arrive not to one's liking. However, I agree with livethelake, bababebi and others who have noted that the issues you are having are much more likely attributable to age and use than to any defect in the leather or bag for which Hermes should be made responsible.
> 
> This thread has been discussing a fairly specific problem related to a relatively narrow group of bags (by leather and production years).
> 
> While it is regrettable you are having issues, I don't think this thread is the place for them. As others have suggested, you really need to resolve this with your seller.
> 
> *Good luck; hope this does get resolved to your satisfaction. And I hope all the "skunk" bag owners also have their defective bags replaced promptly.*



*mistikat*, you are so darn NICE 

Yes, I hope all skunk bag owners get their replacements soon!


----------



## kath00

I did an exchange a few weeks ago for my skunk smelling bag that was determined by Paris to be defective.  My store offered me an exchange after over 3mo just to figure out if it WAS even defective (it was).  I ended up with a different color that I am very happy with in the same size B.

My store DID ask me for a receipt (purchased by my sister at a diff store).  Luckily I had the receipt.  They actually looked up the transaction under her name and did the exchange under her name and issued me a new receipt.  

I think if I had not had the receipt, they prob still would have done the exchange (I hope), but I was really surprised to see that it was basically on record as 1 return and 1 purchase, all under her name.  The total of course was $0 but now I am wondering if she won't be able to get another B under her name since the exchange happened after July 1st.  I wonder if it will count against her quota!

Crazy process!!!


----------



## audreylita

madisonmamaw said:


> bisous all!! thank you for your kind words - it has been a long weekend for me.
> the reseller refuses a refund and so I am waiting for the case to be escalated.
> i have talked to H Vienna but they are not able to do anything without the original receipt.
> i have tried of airing out and home remedy the past couple of days but no luck. She still gives me a headache.
> it really breaks my heart, but thank you everyone - I am having trouble quoting
> but thank you keeping me in your thoughts
> 
> 
> 
> if you dont mind me asking could you let me know which store it was and which SA, by chance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was doloresmia if I remembered correctly from reading the thread this past week.



Older bags pick up odors which can be unpleasant.  Hopefully a reseller will state if there is a scent of any kind.  I always ask.  You are at the mercy of the previous owner(s) and how they've stored it and if it's been kept around moisture, animals, perfumes . . .  I received one once that stank of perfume which was not stated.  I stuffed the bag with tissue paper which also ended up smelling from the fragrance and just kept throwing the paper away and putting new tissue into it, tossing it, on and on.  It took awhile but now you would never know it had any fragrance near it ever.

You will find a way to alleviate your odor issue.  This is not the same as our skunk bags.  Count yourself lucky not to have one of these stinkers.


----------



## Kitty S.

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *mistikat*, you are so darn NICE
> 
> Yes, I hope all skunk bag owners get their replacements soon!



Me three !
I have only been waiting for my replacement for a month and it feels like an eternity... Just as I was typing this sentence, my SA called! What a surprise! Other than the leather, it fits my spec... It's a K32 in clemence instead of togo. I wanted togo because it's more structured for a K.  What do you think?


----------



## smile4me6

Kitty S. said:


> Me three !
> I have only been waiting for my replacement for a month and it feels like an eternity... Just as I was typing this sentence, my SA called! What a surprise! Other than the leather, it fits my spec... It's a K32 in clemence instead of togo. I wanted togo because it's more structured for a K.  What do you think?




What color???!!?? How exciting!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Anfang said:


> *IF*, don't tell me your brand new bag is another skunk???



I have been wearing Ms Jewel Too since I got her and so far there has only been strong chemical smell as others have noticed in their replacement bags as well... but no skunk in sight Thank God! I have also had her "sun bathe" a few times and still no skunk. I think we're safe 

Hugs to you my friend!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Kitty S. said:


> Me three !
> I have only been waiting for my replacement for a month and it feels like an eternity... Just as I was typing this sentence, my SA called! What a surprise! Other than the leather, it fits my spec... It's a K32 in clemence instead of togo. I wanted togo because it's more structured for a K.  What do you think?



I would take it and run! Togo still has issues and clemence seems to be rather issue free in comparison....


----------



## etoile de mer

Israeli_Flava said:


> I have been wearing Ms Jewel Too since I got her and so far there has only been strong chemical smell as others have noticed in their replacement bags as well... but no skunk in sight Thank God! I have also had her "sun bathe" a few times and still no skunk. I think we're safe
> 
> Hugs to you my friend!



So great to hear that your replacement is skunk-free!  And my hope is that the chemical smell on the newer bags, will dissipate with time. Is it very noticeable, or only apparent with a sniff, close-up?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

etoile de mer said:


> So great to hear that your replacement is skunk-free!  And my hope is that the chemical smell on the newer bags, will dissipate with time. Is it very noticeable, or only apparent with a sniff, close-up?



At first, on my Birkin, the chemical smell was appearant all the time, but only if you put your nose to the bag and took a whiff (but it was strong). Now, the chemical smell is not really there when the bag is cold and you take a whiff...it smells more likeleather mixed with small amount of chemical. The stronger chemical smell is evident only when the bag is exposed to the sun. It "seems" maybe the chemical smell is dissapating? I will keep testing all summer and report back.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Israeli_Flava said:


> I have been wearing Ms Jewel Too since I got her and so far there has only been strong chemical smell as others have noticed in their replacement bags as well... but no skunk in sight Thank God! I have also had her "sun bathe" a few times and still no skunk. I think we're safe
> 
> Hugs to you my friend!




*IF* - Glad to hear that yours new bag is doing well.  I hope this issue worldwide will help H improve on their QC when they get the leather from the tanneries in the future. Perhaps leave the hides out in the sun before the craftsman work on it.


----------



## Mindi B

Israeli_Flava said:


> At first, on my Birkin, the chemical smell was appearant all the time, but only if you put your nose to the bag and took a whiff (but it was strong). Now, the chemical smell is not really there when the bag is cold and you take a whiff...it smells more likeleather mixed with small amount of chemical. The stronger chemical smell is evident only when the bag is exposed to the sun. It "seems" maybe the chemical smell is dissapating? I will keep testing all summer and report back.



Yup, my experience with my replacement bag is thus far just the same as IF describes.


----------



## doloresmia

madisonmamaw said:


> Thank you for your kind note - it is very nice to hear that others feel for my case
> I am not totally sure whether mine was a skunk
> as bababebi said it may very well be just an old vintage smell b/c it is from 1994.
> i have tried home remedies with enclosed system of baking soda
> and not much difference
> so now im airing her out with ground coffee
> next i plan on using uncooked rice



You have to be patient with this - it isn't a matter of hours, or days even in my experience.  you also might find more help on care of vintage bags here - docride is wonderful.

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-r...mes-leather-care-295160-566.html#post27100021

Sorry you had a bad experience with the Vienna store.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Kitty S. said:


> Me three !
> I have only been waiting for my replacement for a month and it feels like an eternity... Just as I was typing this sentence, my SA called! What a surprise! Other than the leather, it fits my spec... It's a K32 in clemence instead of togo. I wanted togo because it's more structured for a K.  What do you think?



*Kitty*, I have an etain K35 in clemence and LOVE it, I say go for it!


----------



## Kitty S.

smile4me6 said:


> What color???!!?? How exciting!!!





Israeli_Flava said:


> I would take it and run! Togo still has issues and clemence seems to be rather issue free in comparison....





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Kitty*, I have an etain K35 in clemence and LOVE it, I say go for it!



Thank you all for your quick replies and encouragement! Got back from my SA with my replacement K32-it's rouge casaque with GHW in clemence. It's already a bit slouchy because it's clemence and retourne. I hope that the shape will hold up with the bag insert. 
IF, I hope the chemical smell of your bag will continue to dissipate. I will be sniffing at mine in the coming days/weeks/months for sure...
Vigee, thanks for sharing your love for clemence in K. Funny that I traded in my etain for the RC (I gave H a few options to speed things up). Hope I won't regret the trade and etain will be available to me again someday.


----------



## etoile de mer

Israeli_Flava said:


> At first, on my Birkin, the chemical smell was appearant all the time, but only if you put your nose to the bag and took a whiff (but it was strong). Now, the chemical smell is not really there when the bag is cold and you take a whiff...it smells more likeleather mixed with small amount of chemical. The stronger chemical smell is evident only when the bag is exposed to the sun. It "seems" maybe the chemical smell is dissapating? I will keep testing all summer and report back.



Thanks so much for the details. As you describe it, it sounds very promising that the chemical smell will continue to dissipate. Seems like more summer sun-bathing sessions will help.  So glad your ordeal with this is over! 

And sending many thanks to all who've contributed to this thread. Wishing you all speedy, and happy resolutions!


----------



## madisonmamaw

Thank you all for taking the time to pitch in - I truly appreciate your thoughts!
ITA that it is not on topic, sorry I have incorrectly identified myself
I shall still check on this thread but not as an unfortunate owner of skunks 
//this should be the last post on this thread with regard to this bag...



mistikat said:


> It must be very distressing to buy a bag like this and have it arrive not to one's liking. However, I agree with livethelake, bababebi and others who have noted that the issues you are having are much more likely attributable to age and use than to any defect in the leather or bag for which Hermes should be made responsible.
> 
> This thread has been discussing a fairly specific problem related to a relatively narrow group of bags (by leather and production years).
> 
> While it is regrettable you are having issues, I don't think this thread is the place for them. As others have suggested, you really need to resolve this with your seller.
> 
> Good luck; hope this does get resolved to your satisfaction. And I hope all the "skunk" bag owners also have their defective bags replaced promptly.



Thank you mistikat. You are always understanding
and I apologize again for not having understanding whether or not my case qualifies 
i have been very sensitive to smell and noise since my pregnancy 
they havent really gone away yet..



audreylita said:


> Older bags pick up odors which can be unpleasant.  Hopefully a reseller will state if there is a scent of any kind.  I always ask.  You are at the mercy of the previous owner(s) and how they've stored it and if it's been kept around moisture, animals, perfumes . . .  I received one once that stank of perfume which was not stated.  I stuffed the bag with tissue paper which also ended up smelling from the fragrance and just kept throwing the paper away and putting new tissue into it, tossing it, on and on.  It took awhile but now you would never know it had any fragrance near it ever.
> 
> You will find a way to alleviate your odor issue.  This is not the same as our skunk bags.  Count yourself lucky not to have one of these stinkers.



bisous audreylita, yes i think the biggest take away for me is to always ask more questions than i am comfortable with when dealing with resellers
thank you for sharing. a quick rundown of what happened last night
the reseller is difficult and i just have such negative emotions balled up
not just because i have received a bag that gives me headache
but i am sad that such a beautiful bag is mistreated
so i took a packet of baby wipes
and wiped her down. i went through most of the wipes in the course of the evening
and sabotaged my manicure
balled up some tissue from saks fifth/barneys and place them inside
and left her in the balcony to air clear of the moonshine of course
i am happy to report that she is in a tolerable state now!
at this moment i am still in touch with the reseller
at least the bag is in a much better condition now.



doloresmia said:


> You have to be patient with this - it isn't a matter of hours, or days even in my experience.  you also might find more help on care of vintage bags here - docride is wonderful.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-r...mes-leather-care-295160-566.html#post27100021
> 
> Sorry you had a bad experience with the Vienna store.



Thank you for the link, i have been going through the thread =)
and not at all, i enjoy the vienna store very much
love my visits there


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Kitty S. said:


> Thank you all for your quick replies and encouragement! Got back from my SA with my replacement K32-it's rouge casaque with GHW in clemence. It's already a bit slouchy because it's clemence and retourne. I hope that the shape will hold up with the bag insert.
> IF, I hope the chemical smell of your bag will continue to dissipate. I will be sniffing at mine in the coming days/weeks/months for sure...
> Vigee, thanks for sharing your love for clemence in K. Funny that I traded in my etain for the RC (I gave H a few options to speed things up). Hope I won't regret the trade and etain will be available to me again someday.



*Kitty*, you won't regret RC ~ it's a *WONDERFUL *color!!!


----------



## audreylita

I know a lot of people say to use baby wipes on the bags but I can't do it and would never put a product meant for human skin on an Hermes leather.


----------



## purselover888

audreylita said:


> I know a lot of people say to use baby wipes on the bags but I can't do it and would never put a product meant for human skin on an Hermes leather.



Totally agree!!!


----------



## MRS.Hermes

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Kitty*, you won't regret RC ~ it's a *WONDERFUL *color!!!




RC is my dream color at the moment, I am waiting for that.


----------



## Jadeite

MRS.Hermes said:


> RC is my dream color at the moment, I am waiting for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2690286
> View attachment 2690287




OMG - this is so OT but that red with toile!  I'm not into toile but is grab that in an instant.


----------



## luckylove

Hello stylish friends!  I hope you are all receiving timely resolutions for your odiferous bags.  My own skunk was returned to my boutique 2 months ago.  She was my dream color and I never used her even once because it was very evident after placing her in a sunny spot in my home, well.... she announced herself quite dramatically. My boutique was aware of the issue and they were professional and easy to deal with.  They shipped her off to Paris and assured me that I would receive a proper replacement bag in Blue electric.  

 Two months later, I received word from my SA, that H planned to offer me a full refund, but would not replace the bag.  I longed for a BE Kelly for sooo long and was thrilled to receive my original one.  I own mostly neutral bags and was so happy to fall in love with a vibrant pop of color.  I was so disappointed to hear that they would not offer me the identical color and a bit surprised by this... I am not currently lusting after any other colors nor do I think another color would "scratch that same itch..."   

Has this happened to any of you? Did H decide not to replace your beloved bag, but offered a credit or refund instead?  I am not sure if my boutique will receive any more blue electric bags or what possible options might be available for getting one from another boutique.  I may just have to wait to see if I fall in love with a new color, but I don't know if I am ready to give up my dream of owning BE... any suggestions how I should handle this? 

Wishing you all the very best!!


----------



## audreylita

I just received the phone call today that I was hoping not to get, they are not going to make me a new bag but are going to refund my credit card.

I am so disappointed.  To make matters worse, this had been a SO bag and with the current quota of only one SO bag at a time, I am beholden to wait until my current order comes in which could be who knows when and then to place a reorder, if you will, for the bag I had but no longer have.  Through no fault of my own.  And will be penalized with this one SO bag at a time so will be waiting for a bag I already had and will get who knows when because I have no idea when they'll allow me to place the order for this one.  

So I'm thinking it will be the end of next year or later that I'll get to see my 30 cm etoupe birkin again.  

Oy!


----------



## Kitty S.

luckylove said:


> Hello stylish friends!  I hope you are all receiving timely resolutions for your odiferous bags.  My own skunk was returned to my boutique 2 months ago.  She was my dream color and I never used her even once because it was very evident after placing her in a sunny spot in my home, well.... she announced herself quite dramatically. My boutique was aware of the issue and they were professional and easy to deal with.  They shipped her off to Paris and assured me that I would receive a proper replacement bag in Blue electric.
> 
> Two months later, I received word from my SA, that H planned to offer me a full refund, but would not replace the bag.  I longed for a BE Kelly for sooo long and was thrilled to receive my original one.  I own mostly neutral bags and was so happy to fall in love with a vibrant pop of color.  I was so disappointed to hear that they would not offer me the identical color and a bit surprised by this... I am not currently lusting after any other colors nor do I think another color would "scratch that same itch..."
> 
> Has this happened to any of you? Did H decide not to replace your beloved bag, but offered a credit or refund instead?  I am not sure if my boutique will receive any more blue electric bags or what possible options might be available for getting one from another boutique.  I may just have to wait to see if I fall in love with a new color, but I don't know if I am ready to give up my dream of owning BE... any suggestions how I should handle this?
> 
> Wishing you all the very best!!







audreylita said:


> I just received the phone call today that I was hoping not to get, they are not going to make me a new bag but are going to refund my credit card.
> 
> 
> 
> I am so disappointed.  To make matters worse, this had been a SO bag and with the current quota of only one SO bag at a time, I am beholden to wait until my current order comes in which could be who knows when and then to place a reorder, if you will, for the bag I had but no longer have.  Through no fault of my own.  And will be penalized with this one SO bag at a time so will be waiting for a bag I already had and will get who knows when because I have no idea when they'll allow me to place the order for this one.
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm thinking it will be the end of next year or later that I'll get to see my 30 cm etoupe birkin again.
> 
> 
> 
> Oy!




This just doesn't seem right. Unless H has no more BE or etoupe leather left in their stock, they should get you your replacements! In fact, they should do a world-wide search of the existing bags to match your specs as their top priority, and stop selling any bag that matches any reported skunk bag (unless they were already spoken for) until they are all replaced!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Possibility.....

They don't have the man power to remake all the skunk bags while they have increases (more stores worldwide) for store bags and turning out the next crop of SOs. There  isn't much stock on the shelves now right? 
Plus think of repairs maybe done with skunk leather. One has a bag that they have owned for years and spills and a panel is dis colored or the handle changes because of hand lotion and they replaced unknowingly with skunk. One of the many draws to hermes is that they will do repairs. 

Could you imagine getting a bag you have owned for years back from repair and a week or month later it 'blooms' skunk. 

This affects all of us. Oh, and if they dump all the skunk leather (I don't feel sorry for them I would assume they are insured) I don't want a bag that smells of chemicals.

Just a possibility but imo I think they should honor the SOs. Might take more time, but they should do it.


----------



## webaj

Encore Hermes said:


> Possibility.....
> 
> They don't have the man power to remake all the skunk bags while they have increases (more stores worldwide) for store bags and turning out the next crop of SOs. There  isn't much stock on the shelves now right?
> Plus think of repairs maybe done with skunk leather. One has a bag that they have owned for years and spills and a panel is dis colored or the handle changes because of hand lotion and they replaced unknowingly with skunk. One of the many draws to hermes is that they will do repairs.
> 
> Could you imagine getting a bag you have owned for years back from repair and a week or month later it 'blooms' skunk.
> 
> This affects all of us. Oh, and if they dump all the skunk leather (I don't feel sorry for them I would assume they are insured) I don't want a bag that smells of chemicals.
> 
> Just a possibility but imo I think they should honor the SOs. Might take more time, but they should do it.




I am so distressed but the reports from Luckylove and Audreylita. I just returned my skunk on Saturday. To be honest, I was beginning to wonder how they were going to replace all of these bags but I also thought they would make it a top priority....not send their customers who had received inferior product to the "back of the line."


----------



## QuelleFromage

webaj said:


> I am so distressed but the reports from Luckylove and Audreylita. I just returned my skunk on Saturday. To be honest, I was beginning to wonder how they were going to replace all of these bags but I also thought they would make it a top priority....not send their customers who had received inferior product to the "back of the line."


This is one of the most upsetting Hermès policies I have read. There is a known issue yet the store will not replace the item? They are not "out" of the leather colour as dye is dye. If a customer receives a defective "handmade" "heirloom" "we will always repair it"  $11,000 bag it really does seem there should be an effort to make good. Even at Hermès.


----------



## VesperSparrow

QuelleFromage said:


> This is one of the most upsetting Hermès policies I have read. There is a known issue yet the store will not replace the item? They are not "out" of the leather colour as dye is dye. If a customer receives a defective "handmade" "heirloom" "we will always repair it"  $11,000 bag it really does seem there should be an effort to make good. Even at Hermès.



+1 This is just not right.


----------



## jyyanks

QuelleFromage said:


> This is one of the most upsetting Hermès policies I have read. There is a known issue yet the store will not replace the item? They are not "out" of the leather colour as dye is dye. If a customer receives a defective "handmade" "heirloom" "we will always repair it"  $11,000 bag it really does seem there should be an effort to make good. Even at Hermès.




Another +1. I would be devastated to receive a dream bag only to have it taken away and told it can't be replaced. I am so sorry this is happening. .


----------



## eagle1002us

audreylita said:


> I know a lot of people say to use baby wipes on the bags but I can't do it and would never put a product meant for human skin on an Hermes leather.





I used a baby wipe on an ink blob on a bright yellow (non-H) leather bag and it just lightened the leather around the ink and so it's a worse stain than when I started.  


From time to time I have used those wipes as face wipes and they are very drying to the extent the skin gets irritated.   It's a mistake to use them on leather.


----------



## mp4

audreylita said:


> I just received the phone call today that I was hoping not to get, they are not going to make me a new bag but are going to refund my credit card.
> 
> I am so disappointed.  To make matters worse, this had been a SO bag and with the current quota of only one SO bag at a time, I am beholden to wait until my current order comes in which could be who knows when and then to place a reorder, if you will, for the bag I had but no longer have.  Through no fault of my own.  And will be penalized with this one SO bag at a time so will be waiting for a bag I already had and will get who knows when because I have no idea when they'll allow me to place the order for this one.
> 
> So I'm thinking it will be the end of next year or later that I'll get to see my 30 cm etoupe birkin again.
> 
> Oy!



I feel your pain dear.  The same thing happened to me despite the efforts of my store and SM.  A refund check is an empty resolution for the loss of a beloved SO...


----------



## Anfang

Israeli_Flava said:


> I have been wearing Ms Jewel Too since I got her and so far there has only been strong chemical smell as others have noticed in their replacement bags as well... but no skunk in sight Thank God! I have also had her "sun bathe" a few times and still no skunk. I think we're safe
> 
> Hugs to you my friend!


This is such good news! A relief! Hugs, my dear!


----------



## Anfang

audreylita said:


> I just received the phone call today that I was hoping not to get, they are not going to make me a new bag but are going to refund my credit card.
> 
> I am so disappointed.  To make matters worse, this had been a SO bag and with the current quota of only one SO bag at a time, I am beholden to wait until my current order comes in which could be who knows when and then to place a reorder, if you will, for the bag I had but no longer have.  Through no fault of my own.  And will be penalized with this one SO bag at a time so will be waiting for a bag I already had and will get who knows when because I have no idea when they'll allow me to place the order for this one.
> 
> So I'm thinking it will be the end of next year or later that I'll get to see my 30 cm etoupe birkin again.
> 
> Oy!





Encore Hermes said:


> Possibility.....
> 
> They don't have the man power to remake all the skunk bags while they have increases (more stores worldwide) for store bags and turning out the next crop of SOs. There  isn't much stock on the shelves now right?
> Plus think of repairs maybe done with skunk leather. One has a bag that they have owned for years and spills and a panel is dis colored or the handle changes because of hand lotion and they replaced unknowingly with skunk. One of the many draws to hermes is that they will do repairs.
> 
> Could you imagine getting a bag you have owned for years back from repair and a week or month later it 'blooms' skunk.
> 
> This affects all of us. Oh, and if they dump all the skunk leather (I don't feel sorry for them I would assume they are insured) I don't want a bag that smells of chemicals.
> 
> Just a possibility but imo I think they should honor the SOs. Might take more time, but they should do it.





webaj said:


> I am so distressed but the reports from Luckylove and Audreylita. I just returned my skunk on Saturday. To be honest, I was beginning to wonder how they were going to replace all of these bags but I also thought they would make it a top priority....not send their customers who had received inferior product to the "back of the line."


Ladies, I so much feel for you. Especially the SO should be a priority...


----------



## Anfang

quellefromage said:


> this is one of the most upsetting hermès policies i have read. There is a known issue yet the store will not replace the item? They are not "out" of the leather colour as dye is dye. If a customer receives a defective "handmade" "heirloom" "we will always repair it"  $11,000 bag it really does seem there should be an effort to make good. Even at hermès.


+ 1000!


----------



## manilamerc

It's purely a business decision really. It's an easier resolution to just return the money rather than having to remake every single defective bag which entails screwing up production schedules, logistics for leather procurement etc...

Same goes with many big ticket items, A defective vehicle is usually bought back by the manufacturer rather than it being replaced.

It's not what we want to hear given the hardship one must endure in buying a H bag but thats just the way it is.


----------



## Mariapia

manilamerc said:


> It's purely a business decision really. It's an easier resolution to just return the money rather than having to remake every single defective bag which entails screwing up production schedules, logistics for leather procurement etc...
> 
> Same goes with many big ticket items, A defective vehicle is usually bought back by the manufacturer rather than it being replaced.
> 
> It's not what we want to hear given the hardship one must endure in buying a H bag but thats just the way it is.


 
Manilamerc is probably right, unfortunately.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

manilamerc said:


> It's purely a business decision really. It's an easier resolution to just return the money rather than having to remake every single defective bag which entails screwing up production schedules, logistics for leather procurement etc...
> 
> Same goes with many big ticket items, A defective vehicle is usually bought back by the manufacturer rather than it being replaced.
> 
> It's not what we want to hear given the hardship one must endure in buying a H bag but thats just the way it is.



Good point, not what we want to hear but that is the business model. Now, if it just doesn't happen to me in the coming months with my anemone B35.


----------



## Anfang

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Good point, not what we want to hear but that is the business model. Now, if it just doesn't happen to me in the coming months with my anemone B35.


And this is sooo good to hear, my dear *Vigee*! I was afraid you too got a skunk!


----------



## swezfamily

My heart is breaking for all of you who have been told that your bags will not be replaced and are being given refunds instead. I feel very fortunate that my store chose to offer me another SO to replace my skunky SO. I think that I was one of the earlier cases (at least in this thread) and I can only imagine that at this point Paris is feeling overwhelmed with all of the defective bags that have been returned. It's possible that in the beginning they had intentions of replacing all skunky bags, but as the problem escalated the realization hit that it just wasn't possible.  I'm not saying it's right, but just offering a possible explanation as to why the earlier cases were offered replacements and now the more recent cases are being given a refund.

Hugs to all of you who have lost your dream bag/color and hopefully you will find another bag soon that will make your heart go pitter patter.


----------



## audreylita

To ease my pain I came home with some very large orange bags brimming to the top.  This was the largest of the items that followed me home, a very utilitarian double sens in raisin and bleu saphir.  It will definitely see a lot more use than the birkin.

I'm still licking my wounds and H is on the hunt for me for a replacement bag.


----------



## smile4me6

audreylita said:


> To ease my pain I came home with some very large orange bags brimming to the top.  This was the largest of the items that followed me home, a very utilitarian double sens in raisin and bleu saphir.  It will definitely see a lot more use than the birkin.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still licking my wounds and H is on the hunt for me for a replacement bag.




Very pretty!!!! I may have to get one to lick my wounds as I'm hoping my Bambou Birkin gets replaced!!


----------



## livethelake

mp4 said:


> I feel your pain dear.  The same thing happened to me despite the efforts of my store and SM.  A refund check is an empty resolution for the loss of a beloved SO...



D - I'm so sorry.  Just a sucky situation


----------



## doves75

audreylita said:


> To ease my pain I came home with some very large orange bags brimming to the top.  This was the largest of the items that followed me home, a very utilitarian double sens in raisin and bleu saphir.  It will definitely see a lot more use than the birkin.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still licking my wounds and H is on the hunt for me for a replacement bag.




So sorry to hear that Paris won'take replacement bag for you. I hope your SM will contact you soon with a new B/K that will make your heart beat faster and your jaw dropped. &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;

This double sens is so pretty and I love the color combo &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## swezfamily

audreylita said:


> To ease my pain I came home with some very large orange bags brimming to the top.  This was the largest of the items that followed me home, a very utilitarian double sens in raisin and bleu saphir.  It will definitely see a lot more use than the birkin.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still licking my wounds and H is on the hunt for me for a replacement bag.




This is a gorgeous bag!  I hope that H can find you a suitable replacement B soon.


----------



## biscuit1

audreylita said:


> To ease my pain I came home with some very large orange bags brimming to the top. This was the largest of the items that followed me home, a very utilitarian double sens in raisin and bleu saphir. It will definitely see a lot more use than the birkin.
> 
> I'm still licking my wounds and H is on the hunt for me for a replacement bag.


 
Excellent pain management. Great color combination.


----------



## audreylita

smile4me6 said:


> Very pretty!!!! I may have to get one to lick my wounds as I'm hoping my Bambou Birkin gets replaced!!





doves75 said:


> So sorry to hear that Paris won'take replacement bag for you. I hope your SM will contact you soon with a new B/K that will make your heart beat faster and your jaw dropped. &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> This double sens is so pretty and I love the color combo &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;





swezfamily said:


> This is a gorgeous bag!  I hope that H can find you a suitable replacement B soon.





biscuit1 said:


> Excellent pain management. Great color combination.


----------



## mp4

livethelake said:


> D - I'm so sorry.  Just a sucky situation



Thanks I.  I wish one of the alternate plans worked out...  Thanks for your help


----------



## sabgianna

Anyone who brought their bag to a different H boutique than where it was bought? The refund is it given for the boutique where the bag was bought or for the boutique where once gave it back? Just wondering as I bought it in US but intend to give it back in Singapore as I moved here now and do not have a SA here yet. Any reply greatly appreciated.  


My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe


----------



## Kitty S.

sabgianna said:


> Anyone who brought their bag to a different H boutique than where it was bought? The refund is it given for the boutique where the bag was bought or for the boutique where once gave it back? Just wondering as I bought it in US but intend to give it back in Singapore as I moved here now and do not have a SA here yet. Any reply greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe




The refund should go with your name and can be spent at any boutique.


----------



## audreylita

sabgianna said:


> Anyone who brought their bag to a different H boutique than where it was bought? The refund is it given for the boutique where the bag was bought or for the boutique where once gave it back? Just wondering as I bought it in US but intend to give it back in Singapore as I moved here now and do not have a SA here yet. Any reply greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe



It doesn't matter.  I bought it in one boutique and brought it back to another.


----------



## QuelleFromage

audreylita said:


> To ease my pain I came home with some very large orange bags brimming to the top.  This was the largest of the items that followed me home, a very utilitarian double sens in raisin and bleu saphir.  It will definitely see a lot more use than the birkin.
> 
> I'm still licking my wounds and H is on the hunt for me for a replacement bag.


This is a great bag in one of its best colourways - congrats! You will use it so much!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

audreylita said:


> To ease my pain I came home with some very large orange bags brimming to the top.  This was the largest of the items that followed me home, a very utilitarian double sens in raisin and bleu saphir.  It will definitely see a lot more use than the birkin.
> 
> I'm still licking my wounds and H is on the hunt for me for a replacement bag.



Gorgeous DS color combination, *audreylita*! Love it


----------



## Luvbolide

audreylita said:


> To ease my pain I came home with some very large orange bags brimming to the top.  This was the largest of the items that followed me home, a very utilitarian double sens in raisin and bleu saphir.  It will definitely see a lot more use than the birkin.
> 
> I'm still licking my wounds and H is on the hunt for me for a replacement bag.






Nothing like a little retail therapy, is there?  Gorgeous colors on this bag!!


----------



## Ms_jessycat

Hi guys, I'm a new member, but not new to the forums which are my go to when I need some info..
I recently bought a Togo Birkin and at first I noticed a smell but thought I was crazy and now I know I'm not, to me it smells like bad BO...sorry for the description but thats how it smells. The bag is only a few days old but I'm so conscience of the smell and am hoping no-one thinks it's me! Has anyone found a way to get rid of the smells without having to return their bags?


----------



## luckylove

I am so sorry to hear that your bag has an unpleasant odor.  May I ask if you purchased it new from the boutique? It's hard to say from your description if this odor is the skunk like smell emitted from the defective bags or something a bit different.  Does the odor become more intense as the bag heats up from the sun?  If it is the skunk smell, there is no "fixing" it, and the only option is to return the new bag to boutique.  Is it possible that your bag may just have the chemical smell others have noted in some of the newer togo bags??  Though I haven't experienced this chemical smell, others have said that it diminishes over time.

If your bag was purchased as a preloved piece, it may have picked up odors from the previous owners home. There are some suggestions members posted a few pages back that may be helpful to you in freshening up this type of odor.  I know how disheartening it can be to find your dream bag, only to discover a problem with it.  If it is truly a skunk, PLEASE take it right back to the boutique so that they can properly address the situation and offer a ready solution.  BIG HUGS!


----------



## Nico_79

Ms_jessycat said:


> Hi guys, I'm a new member, but not new to the forums which are my go to when I need some info..
> I recently bought a Togo Birkin and at first I noticed a smell but thought I was crazy and now I know I'm not, to me it smells like bad BO...sorry for the description but thats how it smells. The bag is only a few days old but I'm so conscience of the smell and am hoping no-one thinks it's me! Has anyone found a way to get rid of the smells without having to return their bags?


 
This is exactly how my K smelled. Like horrible BO, it was embarassing! There is no way to get rid of the smell as it's the leather itself. Please return to your boutique asap so you can get a replacement bag. Sorry this has affected you too, Hermes has such a mess on their hands right now.


----------



## audreylita

Ms_jessycat said:


> Hi guys, I'm a new member, but not new to the forums which are my go to when I need some info..
> I recently bought a Togo Birkin and at first I noticed a smell but thought I was crazy and now I know I'm not, to me it smells like bad BO...sorry for the description but thats how it smells. The bag is only a few days old but I'm so conscience of the smell and am hoping no-one thinks it's me! Has anyone found a way to get rid of the smells without having to return their bags?



What year is the bag?  The new ones obviously have issues but I have a togo birkin from '09 that also has the skunk odor although not as bad as the new ones.  I'm still deciding whether to keep it or return it because it's a retired color.

If your bag is new you will end up returning it because the smell will only get worse.


----------



## smile4me6

Ms_jessycat said:


> Hi guys, I'm a new member, but not new to the forums which are my go to when I need some info..
> I recently bought a Togo Birkin and at first I noticed a smell but thought I was crazy and now I know I'm not, to me it smells like bad BO...sorry for the description but thats how it smells. The bag is only a few days old but I'm so conscience of the smell and am hoping no-one thinks it's me! Has anyone found a way to get rid of the smells without having to return their bags?




You must return it!!! These bags are too expensive to have any type of odor!!! I have had to return TWO!!!


----------



## Kitty S.

audreylita said:


> What year is the bag?  The new ones obviously have issues but I have a togo birkin from '09 that also has the skunk odor although not as bad as the new ones.  I'm still deciding whether to keep it or return it because it's a retired color.
> 
> 
> 
> If your bag is new you will end up returning it because the smell will only get worse.




Oh no, not two of them for you! &#128561;&#128542;


----------



## audreylita

Kitty S. said:


> Oh no, not two of them for you! &#128561;&#128542;



Actually I've had my head in the sand over this.  My first priority was to get my bag from last year taken care of and yes I did test the waters with this other birkin which did not pass muster.  But I do have four more togo birkins I have not taken outside the house.  I really need to just get them out to see what's what.  It's been raining every day for the past two months where I live and I've been using more utilitarian bags in this nutty weather.  But yes I really do have to get them out in the sun to see what's what.  Frankly, I'm nervous and am hoping for the best but need to be prepared for the worst.


----------



## smile4me6

audreylita said:


> Actually I've had my head in the sand over this.  My first priority was to get my bag from last year taken care of and yes I did test the waters with this other birkin which did not pass muster.  But I do have four more togo birkins I have not taken outside the house.  I really need to just get them out to see what's what.  It's been raining every day for the past two months where I live and I've been using more utilitarian bags in this nutty weather.  But yes I really do have to get them out in the sun to see what's what.  Frankly, I'm nervous and am hoping for the best but need to be prepared for the worst.




FOUR more??!!?? I do understand your nervousness especially since there is no guarantee of identical replacements!! My first was Vermillion I think Togo and it was replaced with an. Epsom Bambou both size 35!  I  fell so in love with the Bambou that I'm really really hoping for a replacement...not picky about the leather.....I went to the boutique yesterday and my SA assured me that she was trying really hard to get the color that I have to have....but still there is no guarantee!!!


----------



## Kitty S.

audreylita said:


> Actually I've had my head in the sand over this.  My first priority was to get my bag from last year taken care of and yes I did test the waters with this other birkin which did not pass muster.  But I do have four more togo birkins I have not taken outside the house.  I really need to just get them out to see what's what.  It's been raining every day for the past two months where I live and I've been using more utilitarian bags in this nutty weather.  But yes I really do have to get them out in the sun to see what's what.  Frankly, I'm nervous and am hoping for the best but need to be prepared for the worst.


I can't even start to imagine your stress level over this... I hope for the best for you as well. Sending a little support your way!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

audreylita said:


> Actually I've had my head in the sand over this.  My first priority was to get my bag from last year taken care of and yes I did test the waters with this other birkin which did not pass muster.  *But I do have four more togo birkins I have not taken outside the house.  I really need to just get them out to see what's what.  *It's been raining every day for the past two months where I live and I've been using more utilitarian bags in this nutty weather.  But yes I really do have to get them out in the sun to see what's what.  Frankly, I'm nervous and am hoping for the best but need to be prepared for the worst.



4 Q and R stamped Birkins????


----------



## HPassion

Hi ladies. May I ask once the skunk smell is triggered by the sun/heat, does the smell go away if you bring the bag indoors to cool it down and not ever put it in direct sunlight again?  Or is the smell permanent (or comes and goes) once it has been triggered? TIA!


----------



## Nico_79

HPassion said:


> Hi ladies. May I ask once the skunk smell is triggered by the sun/heat, does the smell go away if you bring the bag indoors to cool it down and not ever put it in direct sunlight again?  Or is the smell permanent (or comes and goes) once it has been triggered? TIA!


 
For me it was permanent once it was exposed to sunlight and warmth. The smell never truly goes away and just knowing it had the potential to stink like bad body odor was more than enough for me to get upset and return it.

I suppose if you have no plans to bring the bag out of a dark cold climate, then more power to you!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

HPassion said:


> Hi ladies. May I ask once the skunk smell is triggered by the sun/heat, does the smell go away if you bring the bag indoors to cool it down and not ever put it in direct sunlight again?  Or is the smell permanent (or comes and goes) once it has been triggered? TIA!



Mine didn't smell for a few months after I bought the bag because it was winter time and not warm/too sunny. But once the Summer came, the skunk was activated... and it never went away permanently. It was brought out by sunlight and heat. Once the leather cooled down again, it did not stink. A vicious cycle and the smell never lessened over time. It was a nightmare.


----------



## smile4me6

HPassion said:


> Hi ladies. May I ask once the skunk smell is triggered by the sun/heat, does the smell go away if you bring the bag indoors to cool it down and not ever put it in direct sunlight again?  Or is the smell permanent (or comes and goes) once it has been triggered? TIA!




With my first one (Vermillion Togo), once the sun hit it the first time the smell never went away. With my second one (Bambou Epsom) the smell would come and go and it was never as bad as the first one!!  (When the sun was on it, it smelled....when it was in shade, it didn't smell as bad)


----------



## Kitty S.

smile4me6 said:


> With my first one (Vermillion Togo), once the sun hit it the first time the smell never went away. With my second one (Bambou Epsom) the smell would come and go and it was never as bad as the first one!!  (When the sun was on it, it smelled....when it was in shade, it didn't smell as bad)


I didn't realize that you have 2 affected bags too! So sorry to hear that. Hope you get your replacement in Bambou as you wish for soon!


----------



## sydgirl

Anyone received a bag in the past few weeks and the skunk smell appeared?? I'm now worried about getting a bag  Is it just togo and Epsom leather? Is clemence fine?


----------



## smile4me6

Kitty S. said:


> I didn't realize that you have 2 affected bags too! So sorry to hear that. Hope you get your replacement in Bambou as you wish for soon!




Thank you!!!!


----------



## Chi town Chanel

sydgirl said:


> Anyone received a bag in the past few weeks and the skunk smell appeared?? I'm now worried about getting a bag  Is it just togo and Epsom leather? Is clemence fine?



I have the exact same questions.  Also, I didn't even realize it was in epsom too.  I thought it was just togo?  Can anyone help verify?


----------



## smile4me6

Chi town Chanel said:


> I have the exact same questions.  Also, I didn't even realize it was in epsom too.  I thought it was just togo?  Can anyone help verify?




I am verifying that my Epson Birkin had the skunky smell!!


----------



## Chi town Chanel

smile4me6 said:


> I am verifying that my Epson Birkin had the skunky smell!!




Ugh! I'm so sorry


----------



## smile4me6

smile4me6 said:


> I am verifying that my Epson Birkin had the skunky smell!!




It was purchased on 6/11/2014


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

From reading all the posts on this thread, the skunk appears in just Epsom and Togo, not Clemence. Ladies, correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## Kitty S.

I am reposting this.



pierina2 said:


> Reviewed this thread while watching tennis this afternoon, no promises that these numbers are 100% accurate but here's the approximate current situation.
> 
> 
> *Bags reported with a skunk smell:*
> 
> *TOGO*
> Birkin - 19, Kelly - 12, So Kelly - 2, SLG - 6, Style not specified - 6
> *TOGO  TOTAL - 45*
> 
> 
> *EPSOM*
> Birkin - 4, Kelly - 1, Jige - 1, SLG - 2
> *EPSOM  TOTAL - 8*
> 
> 
> *CLEMENCE*
> Lindy - 2
> *CLEMENCE  TOTAL - 2*
> 
> 
> *LEATHER UNSPECIFIED*
> Birkin - 4, Jige - 1, style unspecified - 2
> *LEATHER  UNSPECIFIED TOTAL - 7*
> 
> 
> *Bags reported returned by SAs *(some could be included in the numbers above) *- 9*
> 
> 
> *TOTAL on this thread:   71 items*


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

^ Thanks, *Kitty*!


----------



## sydgirl

Kitty S. said:


> I am reposting this.



Thank you 

I'm surprised with so many defective bags that ppl are STILL getting bags with this skunk smell even though Hermes Paris is aware of this issue!!


----------



## audreylita

Israeli_Flava said:


> 4 Q and R stamped Birkins????



No, the one is from 2009 and the others are newer and older.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

audreylita said:


> No, the one is from 2009 and the others are newer and older.



Oh I thought this was a recent issue ???? Guess no one is safe....


----------



## sydgirl

I'm so worried now to get a bag


----------



## audreylita

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh I thought this was a recent issue ???? Guess no one is safe....



That's what I thought!  Imagine my surprise when this one started to stink up the car, too.  But it wasn't nearly as bad and the smell did subside after a couple of days but it is definitely a skunk, just maybe at 50% of the other one.  That's why I need to test out all my bags.  Sunny days have been scarce so I'm waiting for the sun to return to give them all a test run.


----------



## kath00

Have any bags older than Q year actually been confirmed defective by France though?   It's one thing to have an odor to an older bag and very different to have this issue come up.  My manager so far has said only Q and R bags have been *confirmed* by France to be defective in his store.


----------



## audreylita

I don't need anyone to confirm that one of my bags smells like a skunk.  Especially since they've already taken back and refunded my money for the one from last year.  The smell is exactly the same.


----------



## HerLuv

audreylita said:


> I don't need anyone to confirm that one of my bags smells like a skunk.  Especially since they've already taken back and refunded my money for the one from last year.  The smell is exactly the same.



Sorry to hear about the odor problem. Was refund the only option offered by H? Was it an SO? I certainly hope I wont be given a refund. I stressed that I wont accept refund to the SM who received my skunk bag to send to Paris... but now I may have to accept the fact that refund may be the only choice? I am so angry! B is a very expensive bag.. they took the money and now we have to live without the bags for so long and yet have no choice but to accept their terms. :thumbdown:


----------



## sydgirl

So do you get a choice of a refund or a replacement? Does the SM decide which??

Also if your bag is a skunk one, do you have to return it to the store you bought it from and can take it to any Hermes store??

Feel so bad for all you ladies that had these skunk bags


----------



## Ms_jessycat

Hi all, yes it was brand new from a store in London purchased on the 16 of July. Problem is, I live in South Africa and there are no Hermes stores here therefore I was hoping for a solution before having to send it back.  When I contacted them(Hermes), I was told they've never heard of such before, but I highly doubt that, they said I should air it out as it might be the dye, but honestly I'm so paranoid because all I smell is the stinkiness. I'm not the only one who can smell it, I carried it on the plane with me and when I got home, I thought "do I really actually smell like this!" But it was the bag, I was in denial. It's my first birkin &#128542; so annoyed and disappointed by this.


----------



## Ms_jessycat

luckylove said:


> I am so sorry to hear that your bag has an unpleasant odor.  May I ask if you purchased it new from the boutique? It's hard to say from your description if this odor is the skunk like smell emitted from the defective bags or something a bit different.  Does the odor become more intense as the bag heats up from the sun?  If it is the skunk smell, there is no "fixing" it, and the only option is to return the new bag to boutique.  Is it possible that your bag may just have the chemical smell others have noted in some of the newer togo bags??  Though I haven't experienced this chemical smell, others have said that it diminishes over time.
> 
> If your bag was purchased as a preloved piece, it may have picked up odors from the previous owners home. There are some suggestions members posted a few pages back that may be helpful to you in freshening up this type of odor.  I know how disheartening it can be to find your dream bag, only to discover a problem with it.  If it is truly a skunk, PLEASE take it right back to the boutique so that they can properly address the situation and offer a ready solution.  BIG HUGS!




Hi Luckylove, sorry I replied generically and then realised I should have directly but you'll see my new post. It's a bit cold where I am now but I definitely noticed that the smell is stronger when in contact with the sun.... So disappointing!  Xxx


----------



## Ms_jessycat

I don't know what skink smells like lol but BO is definitely what it smells like and I thought I was crazy but at least you e confirmed that that smell exists. I was hoping it would go away soon but by the sound of things on the forum, it seems high unlikely... Saddened by this quality from Hermes! Did they replace yours?

X


----------



## kath00

audreylita said:


> I don't need anyone to confirm that one of my bags smells like a skunk.  Especially since they've already taken back and refunded my money for the one from last year.  The smell is exactly the same.



What year is the bag that smells bad?  And will you send it in for replacement?  France DOES have to confirm that it is defective as part of this process (which took me a good 2+ months).  Even if you are sure it is...


----------



## Ms_jessycat

Skunk I mean


----------



## lipeach21

sydgirl said:


> So do you get a choice of a refund or a replacement? Does the SM decide which??
> 
> Also if your bag is a skunk one, do you have to return it to the store you bought it from and can take it to any Hermes store??
> 
> Feel so bad for all you ladies that had these skunk bags




I don't think it has to be returned to the store where you purchased. Any store that has a craftsman should be able to verify if your bag is defective. I brought mine to one that has a craftsman since mine didn't have craftsman on location.  I was given a store credit.  I found a nice sa there that was able to locate a new k for me within a week since i'm open to color and size.


----------



## smile4me6

kath00 said:


> What year is the bag that smells bad?  And will you send it in for replacement?  France DOES have to confirm that it is defective as part of this process (which took me a good 2+ months).  Even if you are sure it is...




Paris did not have to confirm mine!! The first time I was given a refund on the spot back to my credit card then got a new bag a couple of weeks later.  The second time I was refunded with a company check bc my cc was already paid off but I'm still waiting on a replacement.  It took a couple of weeks for the check. Maybe my situation is diff bc neither bags were SO's.


----------



## HerLuv

smile4me6 said:


> Paris did not have to confirm mine!! The first time I was given a refund on the spot back to my credit card then got a new bag a couple of weeks later.  The second time I was refunded with a company check bc my cc was already paid off but I'm still waiting on a replacement.  It took a couple of weeks for the check. Maybe my situation is diff bc neither bags were SO's.



My bag had to be sent to Paris and I have to wait for instruction from Paris. On the repair request she wrote 6 months minimum of repair time. If I am lucky to get a replacement, it will have to come from Paris as well... the local H wont give me one of their stocks. I dont know how long it will take....


----------



## Kitty S.

HerLuv said:


> My bag had to be sent to Paris and I have to wait for instruction from Paris. On the repair request she wrote 6 months minimum of repair time. If I am lucky to get a replacement, it will have to come from Paris as well... the local H wont give me one of their stocks. I dont know how long it will take....




I bought mine at FSH, but returned it to my local store. I was offered refund or replacement, and I insisted on a replacement. So I was given store credits on the spot and my SA and SM would work on finding me a replacement. 
Can the new anemone that you are offered be your replacement bag? I understand that some tPFers prefer the same exact replacement, but I was more flexible which made getting one easier.


----------



## Kitty S.

sydgirl said:


> So do you get a choice of a refund or a replacement? Does the SM decide which??
> 
> Also if your bag is a skunk one, do you have to return it to the store you bought it from and can take it to any Hermes store??
> 
> Feel so bad for all you ladies that had these skunk bags




You are worrying needlessly. If you ever have this issue with a H bag, H will take care of it thanks to many tPFers who fought hard to set it right. While the hassle and wait can be annoying and excruciating for some, there is no reason to fret over it till a problem is encountered... &#128522;
If you wish to take any precaution, perhaps avoid Togo for now. I am usually a worry wart, but in this case: Don't worry & Be happy &#128516;


----------



## HerLuv

Kitty S. said:


> I bought mine at FSH, but returned it to my local store. I was offered refund or replacement, and I insisted on a replacement. So I was given store credits on the spot and my SA and SM would work on finding me a replacement.
> Can the new anemone that you are offered be your replacement bag? I understand that some tPFers prefer the same exact replacement, but I was more flexible which made getting one easier.



Hi Kitty S., thanks for your response. Were you given choices of refund or replacement right away when you drop off your skunk bag? For me I have to wait what Paris will say even though the SA and SM acknowledged the smell.   No, the anemone is from a different store, not a replacement bag.


----------



## audreylita

HerLuv said:


> Sorry to hear about the odor problem. Was refund the only option offered by H? Was it an SO? I certainly hope I wont be given a refund. I stressed that I wont accept refund to the SM who received my skunk bag to send to Paris... but now I may have to accept the fact that refund may be the only choice? I am so angry! B is a very expensive bag.. they took the money and now we have to live without the bags for so long and yet have no choice but to accept their terms. :thumbdown:





sydgirl said:


> So do you get a choice of a refund or a replacement? Does the SM decide which??
> 
> Also if your bag is a skunk one, do you have to return it to the store you bought it from and can take it to any Hermes store??
> 
> Feel so bad for all you ladies that had these skunk bags



I bought the bag in one boutique and brought it back to another.  And I made it clear I wanted a replacement because it was a special order.  But Paris makes the decision for us, we don't get a vote.


----------



## MapleLuxe

Hey ladies just chiming in with my experience. I have a lot of bags but I do find the ones that are leather and not patent or smooth lambskin smell of something as opposed to nothing. In particular I would say that Hermes leather smells a bit strong.

I have 5 Birkins and a Kelly. To me all have a leathery smell (not too dissimilar from new car smell) that is a teeny tiny bit sour. If the bag is in a room, or if I hold it up to my face I dont smell it. But when they are in their bag cupboard together.. woah!!

Personally I _reallllly_ can not stand the smell of leather. I have a particular hatred for Mercedes car leather. DH's car may look nice but my lord do I not get the fuss!!  I have a drawer of Hermes notebooks and everytime I open it and that smell hits me I gag! The worst is that bag closet (which has a door so it traps the smell inside like a vaccume.)


----------



## Kitty S.

HerLuv said:


> Hi Kitty S., thanks for your response. Were you given choices of refund or replacement right away when you drop off your skunk bag? For me I have to wait what Paris will say even though the SA and SM acknowledged the smell.   No, the anemone is from a different store, not a replacement bag.




I was pleasantly surprised that I was offered the options on the spot. No need to wait for a confirmation from Paris. I did call my SA in advance though, so the SM was anticipating that I was bringing in the skunk that day. I was told the bag had to be sent back to Paris, but no one doubted me in the store. They didn't open the box to sniff it. They took my receipt and offered me the two options straightaway. The SM simply said that H recognizes the issue and will take care of it. She even reassured me that I wasn't imaging it and H knows the problem etc. 
So you haven't been issued a credit yet? That's horrible that you couldn't have used that credit to purchase the anemone (assuming you bought it. Did u?)! I am pretty lucky that my store is so fantastic that I was able to get my replacement within the same month and no need to shell out more money (although I did fall in love with other items and brought them home with all these extra trips to the store...&#128523.  Hope you hear back from H soon!


----------



## HerLuv

Kitty S. said:


> I was pleasantly surprised that I was offered the options on the spot. No need to wait for a confirmation from Paris. I did call my SA in advance though, so the SM was anticipating that I was bringing in the skunk that day. I was told the bag had to be sent back to Paris, but no one doubted me in the store. They didn't open the box to sniff it. They took my receipt and offered me the two options straightaway. The SM simply said that H recognizes the issue and will take care of it. She even reassured me that I wasn't imaging it and H knows the problem etc.
> So you haven't been issued a credit yet? That's horrible that you couldn't have used that credit to purchase the anemone (assuming you bought it. Did u?)! I am pretty lucky that my store is so fantastic that I was able to get my replacement within the same month and no need to shell out more money (although I did fall in love with other items and brought them home with all these extra trips to the store...&#128523.  Hope you hear back from H soon!



Thank Kitty S. You are very lucky. I dont have credit store or anything. All I got was repairs request receipt. She said it will take about 2 months to hear back from Paris. Paris has to declare it defective first. I am very disappointed. .. yes I got the anemone B


----------



## Kitty S.

HerLuv said:


> Thank Kitty S. You are very lucky. I dont have credit store or anything. All I got was repairs request receipt. She said it will take about 2 months to hear back from Paris. Paris has to declare it defective first. I am very disappointed. .. yes I got the anemone B




Congrats on the B! You are quite a lucky person too! &#128522; At least you have this new B for the meantime while you wait.


----------



## HerLuv

Kitty S. said:


> Congrats on the B! You are quite a lucky person too! &#128522; At least you have this new B for the meantime while you wait.



Yes the anemone came as a surprise. I am very sad about my rosy b though. It is very special to me.


----------



## audreylita

Kitty S. said:


> I was pleasantly surprised that I was offered the options on the spot. No need to wait for a confirmation from Paris. I did call my SA in advance though, so the SM was anticipating that I was bringing in the skunk that day. I was told the bag had to be sent back to Paris, but no one doubted me in the store. They didn't open the box to sniff it. They took my receipt and offered me the two options straightaway. The SM simply said that H recognizes the issue and will take care of it. She even reassured me that I wasn't imaging it and H knows the problem etc.
> So you haven't been issued a credit yet? That's horrible that you couldn't have used that credit to purchase the anemone (assuming you bought it. Did u?)! I am pretty lucky that my store is so fantastic that I was able to get my replacement within the same month and no need to shell out more money (although I did fall in love with other items and brought them home with all these extra trips to the store...&#128523.  Hope you hear back from H soon!



It could be that your bag, color or color of leather were in current supply and easily accessed.  You see that when special orders are being taken or at podium where a color that's been around for ages is suddenly not available.

Those of us with certain colored bags may not have been so lucky because there was no supply on that color.  They rotate colors so often now that even common ones are suddenly gone only to sometimes reappear some time down the road and in some cases never again.

I know they're trying to bang out solutions a.s.a.p. and you were lucky yours was easily accessible.  I think perhaps those of us with bags that were not so easily and quickly created were simply given refunds.  My guess is they're trying to close the books on each problem as quickly as possible.  They probably don't want this hanging over their heads any longer than possible.


----------



## Kitty S.

audreylita said:


> It could be that your bag, color or color of leather were in current supply and easily accessed.  You see that when special orders are being taken or at podium where a color that's been around for ages is suddenly not available.
> 
> 
> 
> Those of us with certain colored bags may not have been so lucky because there was no supply on that color.  They rotate colors so often now that even common ones are suddenly gone only to sometimes reappear some time down the road and in some cases never again.
> 
> 
> 
> I know they're trying to bang out solutions a.s.a.p. and you were lucky yours was easily accessible.  I think perhaps those of us with bags that were not so easily and quickly created were simply given refunds.  My guess is they're trying to close the books on each problem as quickly as possible.  They probably don't want this hanging over their heads any longer than possible.




Your assessment is totally correct. I intentionally gave my SA more color choices for my replacement to speed up the process as well (I didn't ask for etain back, so that helped. I believe you were waiting for etain, right?).


----------



## audreylita

Kitty S. said:


> Your assessment is totally correct. I intentionally gave my SA more color choices for my replacement to speed up the process as well (I didn't ask for etain back, so that helped. I believe you were waiting for etain, right?).



Etoupe.  But it was a special order.


----------



## kath00

audreylita said:


> It could be that your bag, color or color of leather were in current supply and easily accessed.  You see that when special orders are being taken or at podium where a color that's been around for ages is suddenly not available.
> 
> Those of us with certain colored bags may not have been so lucky because there was no supply on that color.  They rotate colors so often now that even common ones are suddenly gone only to sometimes reappear some time down the road and in some cases never again.
> 
> I know they're trying to bang out solutions a.s.a.p. and you were lucky yours was easily accessible.  I think perhaps those of us with bags that were not so easily and quickly created were simply given refunds.  My guess is they're trying to close the books on each problem as quickly as possible.  They probably don't want this hanging over their heads any longer than possible.



I totally agree.  When I sent in my BE, it took 2 1/2 months to confirm that it's defective.  Afterward, they quickly offered me a replacement in another color I was open to.  The lady even said they wanted to make sure I was happy and that I didn't have to wait another 6mo to get an identical replacement.

The catch is that my 2nd defective B (an Etoupe with GHW) I want the EXACT bag back! So I am waiting, and waiting, and waiting...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

kath00 said:


> I totally agree.  When I sent in my BE, it took 2 1/2 months to confirm that it's defective.  Afterward, they quickly offered me a replacement in another color I was open to.  The lady even said they wanted to make sure I was happy and that I didn't have to wait another 6mo to get an identical replacement.
> 
> *The catch is that my 2nd defective B (an Etoupe with GHW) I want the EXACT bag back! So I am waiting, and waiting, and waiting...*



This sounds horrible! I am picking up a SO Togo this week and the first thing that I will do is smell it. IMO this problem is ridiculous and that H doesn't have it under control YET is even more absurd!


----------



## sydgirl

VigeeLeBrun said:


> This sounds horrible! I am picking up a SO Togo this week and the first thing that I will do is smell it. IMO this problem is ridiculous and that H doesn't have it under control YET is even more absurd!



I agree VigeeLeBrun I too think its absurd that H don't have it under control and people are still receiving these defective bags! 

You would think after having a handful of returns all with this issue, they would investigate why and what is causing this skunk smell and just to be certain, amend their QC to thoroughly check the bag for this skunk smell before it gets shipped to the unsuspecting buyer!


----------



## smile4me6

VigeeLeBrun said:


> This sounds horrible! I am picking up a SO Togo this week and the first thing that I will do is smell it. IMO this problem is ridiculous and that H doesn't have it under control YET is even more absurd!




It won't be enough to just pick it up and smell it.  Both of mine smelled fine when I first picked them up.  You will have to expose it to sun.....at least that's what triggered both of mine.  I wish you well and  hope that everything works out for you!!!! Especially since yours is a SO


----------



## Kitty S.

VigeeLeBrun said:


> This sounds horrible! I am picking up a SO  Togo this week and the first thing that I will do is smell it. IMO this  problem is ridiculous and that H doesn't have it under control YET is  even more absurd!


Fingers crossed for you! 
Definitely do the sun test as Smile4me6 pointed out.


----------



## audreylita

So I had the opportunity to test all 4 bags today and fortunately none of the other three had the problem.  It's only the one togo 30 birkin from 2009 that is definitely a skunk.  I will really have to give it a major test run while it's hot outside to make sure I can live with it.  It's not as bad as the one from last year but it is really not good.  

And I know I'll never see this bag again if I turn it in.  It's alezan with gold hardware.  I lost my 30 etoupe with gold hardware.  I'll have nothing in a lighter color if this one has to go so fingers crossed that it makes the cut.  

I've recently moved to a tropical climate so I'm on good proving grounds.


----------



## Chubbymoo

I recently received a mini Constance in malachite/Epsom/ghw. After wearing it out in the sun, it started smelling really bad. It was put in an air conditioned room and it's still emitting some smell after a couple of days. It's mild though. Should I wait a bit or return to store ASAP? My sa said leathers do have a certain smell when in heat. Funny thing is I have a lindy and it never smelled. Has anyone had a Constance that smelled bad ?


----------



## mistikat

Chubbymoo said:


> I recently received a mini Constance in malachite/Togo/ghw. After wearing it out in the sun, it started smelling really bad. It was put in an air conditioned room and it's still emitting some smell after a couple of days. It's mild though. Should I wait a bit or return to store ASAP? My sa said leathers do have a certain smell when in heat. Funny thing is I have a lindy and it never smelled. Has anyone had a Constance that smelled bad ?



Are you sure your bag is togo?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Chubbymoo said:


> I recently received a mini Constance in malachite/Togo/ghw. After wearing it out in the sun, it started smelling really bad. It was put in an air conditioned room and it's still emitting some smell after a couple of days. It's mild though. Should I wait a bit or return to store ASAP? My sa said leathers do have a certain smell when in heat. Funny thing is I have a lindy and it never smelled. Has anyone had a Constance that smelled bad ?




^ Agree with *misticat* ~ I have "seen" many a Malachite Constance in EPSOM on ebay for sale but never in Togo. Epsom is the main culprit it seems for the stinky bag smell. Maybe check again which leather it is? Your Constance should smell like leather and nothing else.


----------



## Chubbymoo

Oh sorry it is Epsom. I meant to type that but somehow Freudian slip


----------



## sydgirl

VigeeLeBrun said:


> ^ Agree with *misticat* ~ I have "seen" many a Malachite Constance in EPSOM on ebay for sale but never in Togo. Epsom is the main culprit it seems for the stinky bag smell. Maybe check again which leather it is? Your Constance should smell like leather and nothing else.



I thought togo was the main one with this issue... So its Epsom now that's the majority with this skunk smell??


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sydgirl said:


> I thought togo was the main one with this issue... So its Epsom now that's the majority with this skunk smell??



There is a post in this thread regarding how many bags in which leather and I thought that Epsom was the leader and I was wrong. 

This was originally posted by *pierina* and I hope she doesn't mind that I re-post it, looks like Togo is the bad-boy:


Bags reported with a skunk smell:

TOGO
Birkin - 19, Kelly - 12, So Kelly - 2, SLG - 6, Style not specified - 6
TOGO TOTAL - 45


EPSOM
Birkin - 4, Kelly - 1, Jige - 1, SLG - 2
EPSOM TOTAL - 8


CLEMENCE
Lindy - 2
CLEMENCE TOTAL - 2


LEATHER UNSPECIFIED
Birkin - 4, Jige - 1, style unspecified - 2
LEATHER UNSPECIFIED TOTAL - 7


----------



## Kitty S.

audreylita said:


> So I had the opportunity to test all 4 bags today and fortunately none of the other three had the problem.  It's only the one togo 30 birkin from 2009 that is definitely a skunk.  I will really have to give it a major test run while it's hot outside to make sure I can live with it.  It's not as bad as the one from last year but it is really not good.
> 
> 
> 
> And I know I'll never see this bag again if I turn it in.  It's alezan with gold hardware.  I lost my 30 etoupe with gold hardware.  I'll have nothing in a lighter color if this one has to go so fingers crossed that it makes the cut.
> 
> 
> 
> I've recently moved to a tropical climate so I'm on good proving grounds.




I am not sure this is "good" news since you have a definitive skunk. But glad to hear that the other three are ok. Good luck reaching a resolution with the alezan one.


----------



## huh

This is my first post on TPF even though I've been a lurker for quite some time. Thanks to TPF I learned about the stinky H leather and had the courage to return my K32 back to the H store. Here's my story:
After 8 mo wait I finally got my first K (not first H bag) in April 2014. It's a K32 orange with GHW in togo. Absolutely my dream bag. Took it home and left it in its box unopened because I left for a 2 weeks vacay the next day. Came back from my vacay and decided to wear my new K to my DD's friend's bday party at a zoo. It was a hot sunny day at the zoo and the party was outdoor. I started to smell odd smell (like skunk or something) not long after I got to the party. I thought it was the smell from the animals but that smell followed us back to our car. At that point I realized I had been carrying the smell with me 


So, I came home and searched TPF and found the postings about H odd leather smell. 
When I went to the H store and told my SA about it, she knew exactly what I was talking about. She took my bag back and told me she would send it to Paris to be looked at. But a couple of days later the store operational manager called me and told me Paris wants them to give me a refund instead. Two weeks later, they offered me an amazon K35 2 tones (swift and grand chevron) with brushed PHW. I took it because I honestly really love it. I think this is a good resolution for me but I feel for you ladies with SO bags. I'm hoping that H will resolve this problem soon and to your satisfaction.


By the way, this is not my one and only stinky H leather story. I'll tell you my 2nd stinky H leather story later when I have the time to post again.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

I picked up my SO today and worked directly with the SM at my local H. We spoke about the skunk issue and believe me, they know all about it. She said these came from one specific tannery and that they now inspect bags and have had to send them back to Paris if defective upon arrival at the store. I think that H is dealing with this swiftly and effectively from our conversation. My SO is chevre, thank goodness ~ so, I am not worried but still the first thing that I did when I picked it up was SMELL it. 

Hope that everyone gets a fair and quick resolution on their skunk bags.


----------



## sydgirl

VigeeLeBrun said:


> I picked up my SO today and worked directly with the SM at my local H. We spoke about the skunk issue and believe me, they know all about it. She said these came from one specific tannery and that they now inspect bags and have had to send them back to Paris if defective upon arrival at the store. I think that H is dealing with this swiftly and effectively from our conversation. My SO is chevre, thank goodness ~ so, I am not worried but still the first thing that I did when I picked it up was SMELL it.
> 
> Hope that everyone gets a fair and quick resolution on their skunk bags.



Firstly congrats on your SO!! Can't wait to see it!! Reveal reveal reveal VigeeLeBrun  

I'm hoping this means Hermes won't accept leather from that particular tannery if they know about the skunk smell and where it comes from! 

So does that mean when the store receives stock, they'll have to take it out in the heat/sun to inspect it as that's when the skunk smell appears...?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sydgirl said:


> Firstly congrats on your SO!! Can't wait to see it!! Reveal reveal reveal VigeeLeBrun
> 
> I'm hoping this means Hermes won't accept leather from that particular tannery if they know about the skunk smell and where it comes from!
> 
> So does that mean when the store receives stock, they'll have to take it out in the heat/sun to inspect it as that's when the skunk smell appears...?



*sydgrl*, I think that H doesn't do a sun test but they certainly are aware of the problem and inspect each bag. My local H HAS sent new Bs and Ks back to Paris as defective. 

My new B30 in chevre is posted on the new latest H purchases thread as I didn't create an individual reveal thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/what-is-your-last-hermes-purchase-835685-526.html#post27166260


----------



## Kitty S.

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *sydgrl*, I think that H doesn't do a sun test but they certainly are aware of the problem and inspect each bag. My local H HAS sent new Bs and Ks back to Paris as defective.
> 
> 
> 
> My new B30 in chevre is posted on the new latest H purchases thread as I didn't create an individual reveal thread:
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/what-is-your-last-hermes-purchase-835685-526.html#post27166260




Congrats again for receiving a chèvre not Togo! It's great that you are spared of the agony on this one!


----------



## Jadeite

After 3 months Paris finally now tells me they will issue a refund for my bag. Dang. I want a good bag, not a refund. 
It's an indication Paris has a big problem that they can't replace all bags.


----------



## Anfang

Jadeite said:


> After 3 months Paris finally now tells me they will issue a refund for my bag. Dang. I want a good bag, not a refund.
> It's an indication Paris has a big problem that they can't replace all bags.




Oh! I feel for you hearing this! Yes, Paris probably has. Generally speaking, bags slowly come out of the workshop. And now, so many to re-do plus the workshop holidays...


----------



## HerLuv

Jadeite said:


> After 3 months Paris finally now tells me they will issue a refund for my bag. Dang. I want a good bag, not a refund.
> It's an indication Paris has a big problem that they can't replace all bags.



Sorry to hear that Jadeite. was refund the only option H offered? Was the skunk bag an SO? Now I am really worried about mine. So angry! Can we as a group do something about this? I am sorry but this is too much. H has our money and we dont have the bags for months. We would have earned some interest for that kind of money in the bank.


----------



## Mariapia

HerLuv said:


> Sorry to hear that Jadeite. was refund the only option H offered? Was the skunk bag an SO? Now I am really worried about mine. So angry! Can we as a group do something about this? I am sorry but this is too much. H has our money and we dont have the bags for months. We would have earned some interest for that kind of money in the bank.




Since I started reading this thread, I have seen lots of ladies feeling disappointed, waiting for a quick replacement which does not come or is cancelled, ready to get another colour or model etc, very few have said they were ANGRY. 
Again, I am not in this situation, but if I were.... I would be furious. You can answer that it would not solve the problem but at least I would feel better. I mean, what would we have said if that had happened to Chloé or Balenciaga or.. ?
Some threads about very little flaws in other sub forums.....are very tough! But it seems that Hermès has such an aura that being ANGRY and letting them know about is not done.... 
Herluv, I totally agree with you.


----------



## eagle1002us

HerLuv said:


> Sorry to hear that Jadeite. was refund the only option H offered? Was the skunk bag an SO? Now I am really worried about mine. So angry! Can we as a group do something about this? I am sorry but this is too much. H has our money and we dont have the bags for months. We would have earned some interest for that kind of money in the bank.





Absolutely, ITA *HerLuv*.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

I think everyone was angry at some point. I know I was! I would think this is the reason they are choosing to refund the customer's money upon confirming it is defective now. They can't keep up with the demand for Bs and Ks now that they have this skunk issue added to the scenario so rather than have everyone waiting months and months for a replacement (adding to the anger)... they are refunding the purchase of the defective product immediately.  I'd rather be given the choice of waiting for a new bag, knowing it could be months, than be given a refund, but that is a very personal decision. I think H recognizes that this issue is larger than anticipated and had to draw the line in the sand and decide to issue refunds rather than replacements....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Jadeite said:


> After 3 months Paris finally now tells me they will issue a refund for my bag. Dang. I want a good bag, not a refund.
> It's an indication Paris has a big problem that they can't replace all bags.



Sorry to hear about this hun! Very frustrating indeed!!!


----------



## afsweet

Honestly, I would have been ok with a replacement or a refund. I understand the disappointment of being only offered a refund, but H is constantly coming out with beautiful things anyways... 


What I don't understand is the anger people feel and those who act like H is doing all of this on purpose. Does anyone really believe H wants people to get defective bags? I think it's kind of unreasonable to expect them to sun test all bags. Mistakes happen, quality control is difficult, and H is doing their best to resolve the issue. What's wrong with that? I don't think it's fair to expect them to work any faster/harder than they already are. I doubt any other company would handle this situation any better. If anyone is seriously so upset and turned off by this whole situation, then they don't have to buy from H anymore. And I don't think the solution is to just stop using the tannery that is responsible for putting out these bags- does anyone know how many tanneries H uses anyways? Those complaining about not getting their bag(s) soon enough would most probably have to wait even longer. 


I'm sure many will be offended, but that's just my 2 cents. It took maybe 2 months for me to hear back about my bag. I've been offered a replacement (since mine was Bamboo and still in production), and I don't mind the wait. I went 20+ years without a H bag, I can wait a few months. I feel for the craftsmen- I'm sure they're under pressure to ramp up production. Imagine having to redo your work x 100. 


My SA, operations manager, and post sales associate have been nothing but kind. They're handling the situation very appropriately.


----------



## audreylita

Jadeite said:


> After 3 months Paris finally now tells me they will issue a refund for my bag. Dang. I want a good bag, not a refund.
> It's an indication Paris has a big problem that they can't replace all bags.



I'm so sorry to hear that.  The hardest thing for us is to find a replacement bag.  I personally want the exact bag I lost.   I need the color and size and it has left a sad hole in my closet.    

I hope you're able to find what you want and need.


----------



## Jadeite

I got my bag from another store, not in my home country but when the stink was discovered I returned it via my local store. My local store has been quite understanding I have to say. I guess because I went through quite a bit of effort for the bag so am disappointed at the outcome but perhaps this is indication of something better to come. I hope.


----------



## HerLuv

stephc005 said:


> Honestly, I would have been ok with a replacement or a refund. I understand the disappointment of being only offered a refund, but H is constantly coming out with beautiful things anyways...
> 
> 
> What I don't understand is the anger people feel and those who act like H is doing all of this on purpose. Does anyone really believe H wants people to get defective bags? I think it's kind of unreasonable to expect them to sun test all bags. Mistakes happen, quality control is difficult, and H is doing their best to resolve the issue. What's wrong with that? I don't think it's fair to expect them to work any faster/harder than they already are. I doubt any other company would handle this situation any better. If anyone is seriously so upset and turned off by this whole situation, then they don't have to buy from H anymore. And I don't think the solution is to just stop using the tannery that is responsible for putting out these bags- does anyone know how many tanneries H uses anyways? Those complaining about not getting their bag(s) soon enough would most probably have to wait even longer.
> 
> 
> I'm sure many will be offended, but that's just my 2 cents. It took maybe 2 months for me to hear back about my bag. I've been offered a replacement (since mine was Bamboo and still in production), and I don't mind the wait. I went 20+ years without a H bag, I can wait a few months. I feel for the craftsmen- I'm sure they're under pressure to ramp up production. Imagine having to redo your work x 100.
> 
> 
> My SA, operations manager, and post sales associate have been nothing but kind. They're handling the situation very appropriately.



Dear Stephc005, thank you for your opinion. Appreciate it very much. I am just not happy because my husband went through a lot to get me a bag that I wanted so much. It was an anniversary gift. He scheduled his business trip in such a way that he could have a full-day stop-over to visit H and taking the evening flight. He waited for almost an hour before store opened and it was drizzling. As I explained before, I cant afford to buy too many other H items to "build" relationship.  Luck is the only thing I can count on.

I am disappointed because of the uncertainty of the solutions that H will offer. I guess I am less patient than you are. I think taking 2-3 months evaluating the "surely" stinky bag is a bit too much. 

In addition, the local SA clearly said that my replacement, if I am offered a replacement, will not be taken from the local store's inventory. They cant just offer me any birkin that the store gets. Those are all reserved for the vips. The list here is long. I have been on it since May of 2011 and they "said" they are still working on the 2009 list. So it will be a total of 5 years of wait to get a B or K. You are very lucky to have been offered a replacement. Some of us, sadly including me, are not treated the same way. I guess I am a nobody and dont fit H customer profile.  Sorry for the long post.


----------



## HerLuv

Mariapia said:


> Since I started reading this thread, I have seen lots of ladies feeling disappointed, waiting for a quick replacement which does not come or is cancelled, ready to get another colour or model etc, very few have said they were ANGRY.
> Again, I am not in this situation, but if I were.... I would be furious. You can answer that it would not solve the problem but at least I would feel better. I mean, what would we have said if that had happened to Chloé or Balenciaga or.. ?
> Some threads about very little flaws in other sub forums.....are very tough! But it seems that Hermès has such an aura that being ANGRY and letting them know about is not done....
> Herluv, I totally agree with you.









eagle1002us said:


> Absolutely, ITA *HerLuv*.



Thanks for the support mariapia and eagle1002us.


----------



## livethelake

HerLuv said:


> Dear Stephc005, thank you for your opinion. Appreciate it very much. I am just not happy because my husband went through a lot to get me a bag that I wanted so much. It was an anniversary gift. He scheduled his business trip in such a way that he could have a full-day stop-over to visit H and taking the evening flight. He waited for almost an hour before store opened and it was drizzling. As I explained before, I cant afford to buy too many other H items to "build" relationship.  Luck is the only thing I can count on.
> 
> I am disappointed because of the uncertainty of the solutions that H will offer. I guess I am less patient than you are. I think taking 2-3 months evaluating the "surely" stinky bag is a bit too much.
> 
> In addition, the local SA clearly said that my replacement, if I am offered a replacement, will not be taken from the local store's inventory. They cant just offer me any birkin that the store gets. Those are all reserved for the vips. The list here is long. I have been on it since May of 2011 and they "said" they are still working on the 2009 list. So it will be a total of 5 years of wait to get a B or K. You are very lucky to have been offered a replacement. Some of us, sadly including me, are not treated the same way. I guess I am a nobody and dont fit H customer profile.  Sorry for the long post.



HerLuv - So sorry you are going thru this.  I saw your reveal of your new anemone birkin and thought that gorgeous bag was the replacement for your skunk bag.   

I hope your situation is resolved shortly.


----------



## afsweet

HerLuv said:


> Dear Stephc005, thank you for your opinion. Appreciate it very much. I am just not happy because my husband went through a lot to get me a bag that I wanted so much. It was an anniversary gift. He scheduled his business trip in such a way that he could have a full-day stop-over to visit H and taking the evening flight. He waited for almost an hour before store opened and it was drizzling. As I explained before, I cant afford to buy too many other H items to "build" relationship.  Luck is the only thing I can count on.
> 
> I am disappointed because of the uncertainty of the solutions that H will offer. I guess I am less patient than you are. I think taking 2-3 months evaluating the "surely" stinky bag is a bit too much.
> 
> In addition, the local SA clearly said that my replacement, if I am offered a replacement, will not be taken from the local store's inventory. They cant just offer me any birkin that the store gets. Those are all reserved for the vips. The list here is long. I have been on it since May of 2011 and they "said" they are still working on the 2009 list. So it will be a total of 5 years of wait to get a B or K. You are very lucky to have been offered a replacement. Some of us, sadly including me, are not treated the same way. I guess I am a nobody and dont fit H customer profile.  Sorry for the long post.





I think your situation is unfortunate, but I'm still optimistic that you'd receive your replacement in a timely manner (if this is what Paris offers you). Although it takes awhile to initially be offered bags, I think this situation is completely different since a replacement bag would be made for you, so it's not like you're queuing in the same line/order to get any bag. I don't see why VIPs would matter at all if a replacement is being made for you. 


When I bought my Bamboo B (that has been deemed defective), it was still a hassle because I live 1.5-2 hours away from H (with traffic). DH had to take off work since the store isn't open on Sundays (his only day off). And then we took off again to return it back to the store when it started to smell although my SA was extremely kind and even offered to pay for us to ship it back (I felt more comfortable bringing it back in person in case they wanted to smell it for themselves first). But again, I'm sure I'm in the minority with the way I feel about this H situation. I just can't imagine being a craftsman and having to redo a large percent of my work...


----------



## HerLuv

Thanks for being optimistic Stephc005.. I do hope that I get a replacement soon. I am just not sure when it will happen, looking at how long it takes for the local H to get b and k. I do hope that I am not put back in the queue, although my gut feeling tells me that it is worst, a refund. Back to square one..


----------



## HerLuv

livethelake said:


> HerLuv - So sorry you are going thru this.  I saw your reveal of your new anemone birkin and thought that gorgeous bag was the replacement for your skunk bag.
> 
> I hope your situation is resolved shortly.



Thank you livethelake. The anemone was another (unexpected) lucky find, but my skunk bag was the most precious to me


----------



## huh

HerLuv said:


> Thanks for being optimistic Stephc005.. I do hope that I get a replacement soon. I am just not sure when it will happen, looking at how long it takes for the local H to get b and k. I do hope that I am not put back in the queue, although my gut feeling tells me that it is worst, a refund. Back to square one..


I feel for you. Like you I am not a VIP at the H boutique (or any boutiques for that matter). I was lucky to find a wonderful SA to work with and wa able to get a K. I guess I am also lucky that my H store has some shipments of Ks and Bs that are not spoken for so that I can get another K within 2 weeks of returning my stinky K. But then again, I like many many H colors/leathers. So, it wasn't hard for me to find another K I love. Maybe one day my path will cross with an orange K with GHW again. I can only hope.

I really feel for all of you ladies with this problem. I was so sad when I returned my orange K....my one and only....


----------



## huh

My 2nd stinky H story:
I bought a Dogon wallet about a month ago. My SA showed me 4-5 different Dogon wallets (diff color/leather combos). I narrowed down my options to 2: 1. Etoupe in togo or 2. Blue evercolor. I ended up choosing the etoupe togo one....i should have known better... That wallet stink soooo bad as soon as I "heat test" it. It didn't take long at all...10 minutes in 95+ F in the car.

I returned the wallet the very next day and got the evercolor one. No stinky leather issue with the evercolor. It smells soooo sweet.

I think I will be togo shy for a while. After 2 incidents In less than 6 months are too much.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

huh said:


> My 2nd stinky H story:
> I bought a Dogon wallet about a month ago. My SA showed me 4-5 different Dogon wallets (diff color/leather combos). I narrowed down my options to 2: 1. Etoupe in togo or 2. Blue evercolor. I ended up choosing the etoupe togo one....i should have known better... That wallet stink soooo bad as soon as I "heat test" it. It didn't take long at all...10 minutes in 95+ F in the car.
> 
> I returned the wallet the very next day and got the evercolor one. No stinky leather issue with the evercolor. It smells soooo sweet.
> 
> I think I will be togo shy for a while. After 2 incidents In less than 6 months are too much.



Two skunky incidents in less than six months would leave me feeling upset, too. I feel for every one of you that has gone through this nightmare. Personally, my nerves would be raw. I was even afraid to pick up my SO yesterday but luckily it was chevre.


----------



## huh

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Two skunky incidents in less than six months would leave me feeling upset, too. I feel for every one of you that has gone through this nightmare. Personally, my nerves would be raw. I was even afraid to pick up my SO yesterday but luckily it was chevre.


Congrats on your SO and I am glad that it doesn't stink. I hope one day I would be invited to place an SO.

I am totally togo shy right now. That is why I am okay with purchasing the swift/grand chevron K I was offered a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

huh said:


> Congrats on your SO and I am glad that it doesn't stink. I hope one day I would be invited to place an SO.
> 
> I am totally togo shy right now. That is why I am okay with purchasing the swift/grand chevron K I was offered a couple of weeks ago.



That's great, *huh*! At least there is a happy ending


----------



## Jadeite

HerLuv said:


> Thank you livethelake. The anemone was another (unexpected) lucky find, but my skunk bag was the most precious to me




I'm really sorry to hear about your situation, and totally understand the feeling. It's very annoying to be told that bags incoming are reserved for VIPs it really makes normal clientele feel undeserving measured in the most monetary terms. I hope the H gods will look kindly upon all those who are affected.


----------



## HerLuv

Jadeite said:


> I'm really sorry to hear about your situation, and totally understand the feeling. It's very annoying to be told that bags incoming are reserved for VIPs it really makes normal clientele feel undeserving measured in the most monetary terms. I hope the H gods will look kindly upon all those who are affected.



Thanks Jadeite. I hope my b will be replaced soon.


----------



## Chubbymoo

After reading through all this, I'm afraid to bring mini c back to the store. Waited since nov. for one. Didn't want to risk not getting the same color in ghw as it is hard to come by and they rarely make these. It's a nice sunny day so I took advantage and tanned and aired the smell out of it. It's buttery goodness inside.  The back doesn't smell at all. Just the front now. Hopefully this will do for now.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Chubbymoo said:


> After reading through all this, I'm afraid to bring mini c back to the store. Waited since nov. for one. Didn't want to risk not getting the same color in ghw as it is hard to come by and they rarely make these. It's a nice sunny day so I took advantage and tanned and aired the smell out of it. It's buttery goodness inside.  The back doesn't smell at all. Just the front now. Hopefully this will do for now.



Oh man! That's terrible. Is your C in epsom??? Are you saying that the back did smell and now it doesn't?


----------



## Chubbymoo

The front smelled the most! Like bad bo! It's Epsom. It's small so the smell is not too much as compared to a bigger bag like birkin or kelly? I had a friend that returned her kelly and got replacement in two weeks. But I don't want to chance it! Yea back has no smell. So weird. Where is it coming from?!


----------



## HerLuv

Thanks huh.. sorry somehow I skipped your post. You are very lucky to get a replacement so soon. Congrats! Can you post picture of it? I have never heard of grand chevron. Even though I am quite open with other colors, I think it wont help in my case. The local H wont easily give up their bag for me.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Chubbymoo said:


> After reading through all this, I'm afraid to bring mini c back to the store. Waited since nov. for one. Didn't want to risk not getting the same color in ghw as it is hard to come by and they rarely make these. It's a nice sunny day so I took advantage and tanned and aired the smell out of it. It's buttery goodness inside.  The back doesn't smell at all. Just the front now. Hopefully this will do for now.



That is kinda of a cute photo to see Ms. Malachite Constance sunbathing but must say that it is sad to know that this beauty was affected by this smell 'disease'.

H should be able to trace this to the leather lots and which tanneries it came from before the problem gets worse.  Imagine if one of us go to the media and a story is out on the NY Times ? What kind of damage would it do to the brand ?  I'm surprised that they have not taken any urgency to addressing this and replacing the bags ASAP.  Say if you found something weird in your food, the restaurant would quickly replace it and do everything they can to keep you quiet.  H, obviously has a big ego and doesn't care about customers' loyalty. They are not walking the walk about building relationships.


----------



## eagle1002us

chkpfbeliever said:


> That is kinda of a cute photo to see Ms. Malachite Constance sunbathing but must say that it is sad to know that this beauty was affected by this smell 'disease'.
> 
> H should be able to trace this to the leather lots and which tanneries it came from before the problem gets worse.  Imagine if one of us go to the media and a story is out on the NY Times ? What kind of damage would it do to the brand ?  I'm surprised that they have not taken any urgency to addressing this and replacing the bags ASAP.  Say if you found something weird in your food, the restaurant would quickly replace it and do everything they can to keep you quiet.  H, obviously has a big ego and doesn't care about customers' loyalty. They are not walking the walk about building relationships.







Yup.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

stephc005 said:


> Honestly, I would have been ok with a replacement or a refund. I understand the disappointment of being only offered a refund, but H is constantly coming out with beautiful things anyways...
> 
> 
> What I don't understand is the anger people feel and those who act like H is doing all of this on purpose. Does anyone really believe H wants people to get defective bags? I think it's kind of unreasonable to expect them to sun test all bags. Mistakes happen, quality control is difficult, and H is doing their best to resolve the issue. What's wrong with that? I don't think it's fair to expect them to work any faster/harder than they already are. I doubt any other company would handle this situation any better. If anyone is seriously so upset and turned off by this whole situation, then they don't have to buy from H anymore. And I don't think the solution is to just stop using the tannery that is responsible for putting out these bags- does anyone know how many tanneries H uses anyways? Those complaining about not getting their bag(s) soon enough would most probably have to wait even longer.
> 
> 
> I'm sure many will be offended, but that's just my 2 cents. It took maybe 2 months for me to hear back about my bag. I've been offered a replacement (since mine was Bamboo and still in production), and I don't mind the wait. I went 20+ years without a H bag, I can wait a few months. I feel for the craftsmen- I'm sure they're under pressure to ramp up production. Imagine having to redo your work x 100.
> 
> 
> My SA, operations manager, and post sales associate have been nothing but kind. They're handling the situation very appropriately.



I don't believe that people affected were saying that H did it on purpose.  What good does it do to both parties ?  While the demand remains strong, the wait list is just part of their game.  If they were truly fulfilling customers' orders, there won't be bags sitting in the back room of every store, waiting for some VIP or someone willing to spend loads on other H products before they open the vault.  A truly customer oriented company would be like an Amazon, efficient in their distribution system and continued to improve on their process to fill demand.  Instead H is filling demand on some that they value higher than others.  That is the point that most people here are frustrated about.  The bags affected are not $500 or $5K but almost $10K.  They won't let you walk out the store with the orange bag if you're short $5.  Why would they think that it is acceptable for customers to wait for weeks or even months before they deem the bag 'defective' ?  This just shows that the company doesn't know anything about crisis management.  

The craftsmen can only do so much a week but they are not going overtime.  H won't let them since European labor laws are so much stricter than the US.  Plus they have to go on their long summer break now.......  Since there are Bs & Ks that come out of the production line daily, the priority to treat these defective bags should be to pull some from production.  Maybe they will short some stores a few here and there but these are not SOs that they are pulling.  It is podium orders and the stores are used to the mystery of waiting anyway.   You ask any SA or SM about the delivery schedule of their orders and no one can ever tell you anyway.

If I were Mr Dumas and baring that he is informed of the severity of the problem, I would have given timely treatment to all the defective bags first.  There is nothing as bad to tarnish a brand overnight if quality is involved, given the premium price that these bags are fetching.  What does Hermes sell ? Heritage and quality.  What will drive customers away ? Bad products and service.


----------



## eagle1002us

chkpfbeliever said:


> I don't believe that people affected were saying that H did it on purpose.  What good does it do to both parties ?  While the demand remains strong, the wait list is just part of their game.  If they were truly fulfilling customers' orders, there won't be bags sitting in the back room of every store, waiting for some VIP or someone willing to spend loads on other H products before they open the vault.  A truly customer oriented company would be like an Amazon, efficient in their distribution system and continued to improve on their process to fill demand.  Instead H is filling demand on some that they value higher than others.  That is the point that most people here are frustrated about.  The bags affected are not $500 or $5K but almost $10K.  They won't let you walk out the store with the orange bag if you're short $5.  Why would they think that it is acceptable for customers to wait for weeks or even months before they deem the bag 'defective' ?  This just shows that the company doesn't know anything about crisis management.
> 
> The craftsmen can only do so much a week but they are not going overtime.  H won't let them since European labor laws are so much stricter than the US.  Plus they have to go on their long summer break now.......  Since there are Bs & Ks that come out of the production line daily, the priority to treat these defective bags should be to pull some from production.  Maybe they will short some stores a few here and there but these are not SOs that they are pulling.  It is podium orders and the stores are used to the mystery of waiting anyway.   You ask any SA or SM about the delivery schedule of their orders and no one can ever tell you anyway.
> 
> If I were Mr Dumas and baring that he is informed of the severity of the problem, I would have given timely treatment to all the defective bags first.  There is nothing as bad to tarnish a brand overnight if quality is involved, given the premium price that these bags are fetching.  What does Hermes sell ? Heritage and quality.  What will drive customers away ? Bad products and service.





It seems that this "burying one's head in the sand" is part of the "ethics" of dealing with recalls.  In the U.S.  it seems that General Motors replaced only a few of their defective transmissions, claiming, it seems, that the parts weren't available.   This is not to excuse H.


----------



## Luvbolide

eagle1002us said:


> It seems that this "burying one's head in the sand" is part of the "ethics" of dealing with recalls.  In the U.S.  it seems that General Motors replaced only a few of their defective transmissions, claiming, it seems, that the parts weren't available.   This is not to excuse H.





True, but the behavior of GM is unusual (and incredibly bad) and they are facing massive fines from the govt and an avalanche of litigation.  Not to mention a well-deserved beating in the press.  I think H's handling of this situation has been both slow and inadequate from Day 1 - but at least they acknowledge the issue now.  If it is true that the skunks are coming from a single tannery, the tannery should be cut out if the supply chain ASAP so they can at least stop new skunks from entering the market.


----------



## HerLuv

chkpfbeliever said:


> I don't believe that people affected were saying that H did it on purpose.  What good does it do to both parties ?  While the demand remains strong, the wait list is just part of their game.  If they were truly fulfilling customers' orders, there won't be bags sitting in the back room of every store, waiting for some VIP or someone willing to spend loads on other H products before they open the vault.
> Instead H is filling demand on some that they value higher than others.  That is the point that most people here are frustrated about.  The bags affected are not $500 or $5K but almost $10K.  They won't let you walk out the store with the orange bag if you're short $5.  Why would they think that it is acceptable for customers to wait for weeks or even months before they deem the bag 'defective' ?
> 
> Very well written chkpfbeliever! agree with you in all aspects, especially with the above.... so true! The b and k are held hostage, to be released when big purchases are made and for us, who already paid for our returned skunk bags, we are not deemed worthy for them to open their vault.


----------



## duna

chkpfbeliever said:


> I don't believe that people affected were saying that H did it on purpose.  What good does it do to both parties ?  While the demand remains strong, the wait list is just part of their game.  If they were truly fulfilling customers' orders, there won't be bags sitting in the back room of every store, waiting for some VIP or someone willing to spend loads on other H products before they open the vault.  A truly customer oriented company would be like an Amazon, efficient in their distribution system and continued to improve on their process to fill demand.  Instead H is filling demand on some that they value higher than others.  That is the point that most people here are frustrated about.  The bags affected are not $500 or $5K but almost $10K.  They won't let you walk out the store with the orange bag if you're short $5.  Why would they think that it is acceptable for customers to wait for weeks or even months before they deem the bag 'defective' ?  This just shows that the company doesn't know anything about crisis management.
> 
> The craftsmen can only do so much a week but they are not going overtime.  H won't let them since European labor laws are so much stricter than the US.  Plus they have to go on their long summer break now.......  Since there are Bs & Ks that come out of the production line daily, the priority to treat these defective bags should be to pull some from production.  Maybe they will short some stores a few here and there but these are not SOs that they are pulling.  It is podium orders and the stores are used to the mystery of waiting anyway.   You ask any SA or SM about the delivery schedule of their orders and no one can ever tell you anyway.
> 
> If I were Mr Dumas and baring that he is informed of the severity of the problem, I would have given timely treatment to all the defective bags first.  There is nothing as bad to tarnish a brand overnight if quality is involved, given the premium price that these bags are fetching.  What does Hermes sell ? Heritage and quality.  What will drive customers away ? Bad products and service.



Well said my dear!

What I really cannot understand is WHY these smelly bags are STILL being sold???? Surely H must know by now which tannery they come from, and therefore should have stopped using that tannery......


----------



## perlerare

chkpfbeliever said:


> I don't believe that people affected were saying that H did it on purpose.  .........
> ........ There is nothing as bad to tarnish a brand overnight if quality is involved, given the premium price that these bags are fetching.  What does Hermes sell ? Heritage and quality.  What will drive customers away ? Bad products and service.



+1
I would have expected Hermes to IMMEDIATELY take the bag back and offer a REFUND, no discussion , on every smelly bag that was returned to a store. 
Plus an apologize nice gift (something in the $300/500 range) and a smile. 
Plus a priority lane for a replacement bag.


----------



## perlerare

duna said:


> Well said my dear!
> 
> What I really cannot understand is WHY these smelly bags are STILL being sold???? Surely H must know by now which tannery they come from, and therefore should have stopped using that tannery......




They might be betting that not all bags will develop the smell, and not all buyers of smelly bags will complain....:devil:

They probably have exhausted the potentially smelly skins by now...Let's hope ...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

perlerare said:


> +1
> I would have expected Hermes to IMMEDIATELY take the bag back and offer a REFUND, no discussion , on every smelly bag that was returned to a store.
> Plus an apologize nice gift (something in the $300/500 range) and a smile.
> Plus a priority lane for a replacement bag.



*perlerare*, I agree with you completely on all points. That would have been excellent customer service and won H praise from critics. Instead, unfortunately for my favorite brand, they were slow to recognize and acknowledge the problem, and actually gave some customers a hard time about their skunky bags, that is until recently. Denial is a dangerous thing and so is over-confidence regarding the status of your brand. This is a business and customers should always be the top priority ~ VIPs or not.


----------



## duna

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *perlerare*, I agree with you completely on all points. That would have been excellent customer service and won H praise from critics. Instead, unfortunately for my favorite brand, they were slow to recognize and acknowledge the problem, and actually gave some customers a hard time about their skunky bags, that is until recently. Denial is a dangerous thing and so is over-confidence regarding the status of your brand. This is a business and customers should always be the top priority ~ VIPs or not.



Exactly!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

perlerare said:


> +1
> I would have expected Hermes to IMMEDIATELY take the bag back and offer a REFUND, no discussion , on every smelly bag that was returned to a store.
> Plus an apologize nice gift (something in the $300/500 range) and a smile.
> Plus a priority lane for a replacement bag.



*Perlerare* - H should learn customer service from you.  You're top class !!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *perlerare*, I agree with you completely on all points. That would have been excellent customer service and won H praise from critics. Instead, unfortunately for my favorite brand, they were slow to recognize and acknowledge the problem, and actually gave some customers a hard time about their skunky bags, that is until recently. Denial is a dangerous thing and so is over-confidence regarding the status of your brand. This is a business and customers should always be the top priority ~ VIPs or not.




Well said !!


----------



## Mariapia

perlerare said:


> +1
> 
> I would have expected Hermes to IMMEDIATELY take the bag back and offer a REFUND, no discussion , on every smelly bag that was returned to a store.
> 
> Plus an apologize nice gift (something in the $300/500 range) and a smile.
> 
> Plus a priority lane for a replacement bag.




Absolutely, perlerare!


----------



## Piyo1115

I would like to offer my perspectives.
 Being a victim and having to return my 1st and only B was not a pleasant experience. I m not a VIP at either stores in NY but I lucked out in Paris and found her. When I noticed the smell and learned about the issue, I was devastated due to the fear that I will be losing my honeymoon gift. When Madison called me the day after to offer me choices for refund or replacement, I was at first happy about the efficiency. But then it dawned on me that I may be B-less for who knows how long, I was anxious. The next day, they offered me a credit and told me they have put me on the list, but I was skeptical. How can I be sure that they will call me first instead of offering it to a VIP or someone who drops xxxxx at the store the next pink B shows up. So I told the nice service lady that the bag meant a lot to me and that I m open to other options. She talked to the mgr and replaced my skunk with a RJ B35 so I left the store with a grin. In a way I can relate to those ppl who fear to be left on the back burner as the bag was not purchased with the original store. Also the replacement is not revenue generating and therefore not priority for the SA.

 From the H perspective, I can see why this is not being resolved as quickly as we had hoped. There can be a # of reasons why there are still defective bags out there (eg. ppl who haven't noticed the smell yet). It could be possible that H had bought a lot from the bad tannery and still have some left in inventory but cannot figure out which skins are from the bad batch. Hence the extra QC to hopefully "smell" the bad from the good. But this is again not 100% fail proof unless they are hiring K9 dogs to do the job. Being such a big business, they won't stop production just to find out which skin is stinky as it will in turn anger the bigger audience.

 My recommendations for H would be to 1) make sure all the stores are behaving consistently. Not 3 months to diagnose the issue. Offer the same options (refunds/replacement) across the board. And put the replacement bags at the top of the list and ensure all stores follow the protocol. 2) delegate resources to plan and execute the effort for real damage control and hopefully not releasing more skunks out there. 3) implement controls to ensure something like this will not happen again in the future.


----------



## perlerare

Piyo1115 said:


> .........
> 
> From the H perspective, I can see why this is not being resolved as quickly as we had hoped. There can be a # of reasons why there are still defective bags out there (eg. ppl who haven't noticed the smell yet). It could be possible that H had bought a lot from the bad tannery and still have some left in inventory but cannot figure out which skins are from the bad batch. Hence the extra QC to hopefully "smell" the bad from the good. But this is again not 100% fail proof unless they are hiring K9 dogs to do the job. Being such a big business, they won't stop production just to find out which skin is stinky as it will in turn anger the bigger audience.
> 
> .........



You are probably right .....and there might be hundreds of other matters that we don't even think of..

Those thoughts should not even make their way to the customers mind, though. Hermes should have acted in a way that immediately cuts any kind of speculations in their customer's mind...
Custumer's mind should be only fueled with satisfaction and positive thoughts that make the brand grow in the best way. 
The only negative thought they can afford in customer's mind is the frustration inducted by the waiting line for coveted bags. That's all. 
Other than that,  they must stand OVER THE TOP on all fronts, including crisis management, otherwise they will loose their status.


----------



## perlerare

Piyo1115 said:


> ......
> My recommendations for H would be to 1) make sure all the stores are behaving consistently. Not 3 months to diagnose the issue. Offer the same options (refunds/replacement) across the board. And put the replacement bags at the top of the list and ensure all stores follow the protocol. 2) delegate resources to plan and execute the effort for real damage control and hopefully not releasing more skunks out there. 3) implement controls to ensure something like this will not happen again in the future.



So right in every way.
They know all this. 
They simply did not do the part that is critical to us, customers : Your excellent point 1.


----------



## kath00

perlerare said:


> They might be betting that not all bags will develop the smell, and not all buyers of smelly bags will complain....:devil:
> 
> They probably have exhausted the potentially smelly skins by now...Let's hope ...



My SA said that in France anyway at the factory level, they have tested and destroyed all the smelly/defective bags already.  She also said that Togo is coming in VERY slowly now due to this as it was the most affected.

I guess she could have been just making things up, but it was in a big store and the manager of the whole store was standing right there as she was saying all this to me.  My replacement is a Clemence (my very first in this leather) and I am loving it so far.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

kath00 said:


> My SA said that in France anyway at the factory level, they have tested and destroyed all the smelly/defective bags already.  She also said that Togo is coming in VERY slowly now due to this as it was the most affected.
> 
> I guess she could have been just making things up, but it was in a big store and the manager of the whole store was standing right there as she was saying all this to me.  My replacement is a Clemence (my very first in this leather) and I am loving it so far.



Wondering if Hermes is still not acknowledging that this skunk issue exists in Epsom leather too.... It's not just Togo. I got such a bad reaction from my store that I hope the official word is out that Epsom is skunky too.


----------



## Leah

I fully agree with the excellent posts and points from chkpfbeliever, VGL and Perlerare. I strongly disagree with the view that the affected Hermes buyers should "suck it up" so to speak and accept resolutions that are less than 100% satisfying to them. Why on earth would that be considered "fair" when we are talking about the most commercially expensive handbags in the whole world. At the price point of US$10,000, nothing less than 100% customer satisfaction should do.

I just wanted to add that I think Hermes should have given every affected customer the option to decide HOW they want to resolve this - a few may opt for a full refund while those who prefer a replacement should be given one as a priority since they were sold a DEFECTIVE product. 

I also find it unacceptable that H continues to sell those secret birkins and kellys they have stashed in the stores instead of offering them ASAP to the affected customers (and YES they have several of these "VIP emergency" bags in practically all the boutiques.)

Of course  quality control problems happen to the best brands, but it's how a company handles these unexpected situations that will determine if they will have the same valued reputation (and customer loyalty) 10 years down that road. 

Considering there hasn't been threats of a lawsuit/legal measures or threats to expose this problem to the media or this hasn't gone viral on Facebook, I actually think the affected ladies who shared their stories on this thread have handled this with incredible patience and understanding. I'm amazed that anyone else could think or suggest otherwise.

It seems those who are most disappointed and disgruntled with H with respect to this situation are perhaps those who have been the more long term customers, precisely because we expect much more and much better, service wise, from this brand.


----------



## Mindi B

Leah,


----------



## Jadeite

Excellent points made by Leah.


----------



## perlerare

Leah, thank you for post.


----------



## kath00

Leah said:


> I fully agree with the excellent posts and points from chkpfbeliever, VGL and Perlerare. I strongly disagree with the view that the affected Hermes buyers should "suck it up" so to speak and accept resolutions that are less than 100% satisfying to them. Why on earth would that be considered "fair" when we are talking about the most commercially expensive handbags in the whole world. At the price point of US$10,000, nothing less than 100% customer satisfaction should do.
> 
> I just wanted to add that I think Hermes should have given every affected customer the option to decide HOW they want to resolve this - a few may opt for a full refund while those who prefer a replacement should be given one as a priority since they were sold a DEFECTIVE product.
> 
> I also find it unacceptable that H continues to sell those secret birkins and kellys they have stashed in the stores instead of offering them ASAP to the affected customers (and YES they have several of these "VIP emergency" bags in practically all the boutiques.)
> 
> Of course  quality control problems happen to the best brands, but it's how a company handles these unexpected situations that will determine if they will have the same valued reputation (and customer loyalty) 10 years down that road.
> 
> Considering there hasn't been threats of a lawsuit/legal measures or threats to expose this problem to the media or this hasn't gone viral on Facebook, I actually think the affected ladies who shared their stories on this thread have handled this with incredible patience and understanding. I'm amazed that anyone else could think or suggest otherwise.
> 
> It seems those who are most disappointed and disgruntled with H with respect to this situation are perhaps those who have been the more long term customers, precisely because we expect much more and much better, service wise, from this brand.



Totally agree!  100%.  Thanks for articulating our thoughts so well...

For those of you with multiple bags affected (my friend had 3 Togo's), think about the $30,000-$50,000 of OUR money Hermes is now sitting on while they spend 6mo to a year remaking the bags.  We should probably be offered 6 months interest, to say the least!  It's the equivalent of a condo that Hermes has in their possession, while we have nothing.


----------



## HerLuv

Great posts everyone. Thank you.. now how are we going to turn all these words into action to help all of us?


----------



## perlerare

kath00 said:


> ..........
> For those of you with multiple bags affected (my friend had 3 Togo's), *think about the $30,000-$50,000 of OUR money Hermes is now sitting* on while they spend 6mo to a year remaking the bags.  We should probably be offered 6 months interest, to say the least!  It's the equivalent of a condo that Hermes has in their possession, while we have nothing.



Yes right . This is exactly why I suggested Hermes should offer a refund immediately. 
It's a matter of ethics. 




perlerare said:


> +1
> I would have expected Hermes to *IMMEDIATELY take the bag back and offer a REFUND, no discussion , *on every smelly bag that was returned to a store.
> Plus an apologize nice gift (something in the $300/500 range) and a smile.
> Plus a priority lane for a replacement bag.


----------



## duna

Leah said:


> I fully agree with the excellent posts and points from chkpfbeliever, VGL and Perlerare. I strongly disagree with the view that the affected Hermes buyers should "suck it up" so to speak and accept resolutions that are less than 100% satisfying to them. Why on earth would that be considered "fair" when we are talking about the most commercially expensive handbags in the whole world. At the price point of US$10,000, nothing less than 100% customer satisfaction should do.
> 
> I just wanted to add that I think Hermes should have given every affected customer the option to decide HOW they want to resolve this - a few may opt for a full refund while those who prefer a replacement should be given one as a priority since they were sold a DEFECTIVE product.
> 
> I also find it unacceptable that H continues to sell those secret birkins and kellys they have stashed in the stores instead of offering them ASAP to the affected customers (and YES they have several of these "VIP emergency" bags in practically all the boutiques.)
> 
> Of course  quality control problems happen to the best brands, but it's how a company handles these unexpected situations that will determine if they will have the same valued reputation (and customer loyalty) 10 years down that road.
> 
> Considering there hasn't been threats of a lawsuit/legal measures or threats to expose this problem to the media or this hasn't gone viral on Facebook, I actually think the affected ladies who shared their stories on this thread have handled this with incredible patience and understanding. I'm amazed that anyone else could think or suggest otherwise.
> 
> It seems those who are most disappointed and disgruntled with H with respect to this situation are perhaps those who have been the more long term customers, precisely because we expect much more and much better, service wise, from this brand.



I couldn't agree more!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Leah said:


> I fully agree with the excellent posts and points from chkpfbeliever, VGL and Perlerare. I strongly disagree with the view that the affected Hermes buyers should "suck it up" so to speak and accept resolutions that are less than 100% satisfying to them. Why on earth would that be considered "fair" when we are talking about the most commercially expensive handbags in the whole world. At the price point of US$10,000, nothing less than 100% customer satisfaction should do.
> 
> I just wanted to add that I think Hermes should have given every affected customer the option to decide HOW they want to resolve this - a few may opt for a full refund while those who prefer a replacement should be given one as a priority since they were sold a DEFECTIVE product.
> 
> I also find it unacceptable that H continues to sell those secret birkins and kellys they have stashed in the stores instead of offering them ASAP to the affected customers (and YES they have several of these "VIP emergency" bags in practically all the boutiques.)
> 
> Of course  quality control problems happen to the best brands, but it's how a company handles these unexpected situations that will determine if they will have the same valued reputation (and customer loyalty) 10 years down that road.
> 
> Considering there hasn't been threats of a lawsuit/legal measures or threats to expose this problem to the media or this hasn't gone viral on Facebook, I actually think the affected ladies who shared their stories on this thread have handled this with incredible patience and understanding. I'm amazed that anyone else could think or suggest otherwise.
> 
> It seems those who are most disappointed and disgruntled with H with respect to this situation are perhaps those who have been the more long term customers, precisely because we expect much more and much better, service wise, from this brand.



 couldn't agree more!


----------



## carlinha

chkpfbeliever said:


> I don't believe that people affected were saying that H did it on purpose.  What good does it do to both parties ?  While the demand remains strong, the wait list is just part of their game.  If they were truly fulfilling customers' orders, there won't be bags sitting in the back room of every store, waiting for some VIP or someone willing to spend loads on other H products before they open the vault.  A truly customer oriented company would be like an Amazon, efficient in their distribution system and continued to improve on their process to fill demand.  Instead H is filling demand on some that they value higher than others.  That is the point that most people here are frustrated about.  The bags affected are not $500 or $5K but almost $10K.  They won't let you walk out the store with the orange bag if you're short $5.  Why would they think that it is acceptable for customers to wait for weeks or even months before they deem the bag 'defective' ?  This just shows that the company doesn't know anything about crisis management.
> 
> The craftsmen can only do so much a week but they are not going overtime.  H won't let them since European labor laws are so much stricter than the US.  Plus they have to go on their long summer break now.......  Since there are Bs & Ks that come out of the production line daily, the priority to treat these defective bags should be to pull some from production.  Maybe they will short some stores a few here and there but these are not SOs that they are pulling.  It is podium orders and the stores are used to the mystery of waiting anyway.   You ask any SA or SM about the delivery schedule of their orders and no one can ever tell you anyway.
> 
> If I were Mr Dumas and baring that he is informed of the severity of the problem, I would have given timely treatment to all the defective bags first.  There is nothing as bad to tarnish a brand overnight if quality is involved, given the premium price that these bags are fetching.  What does Hermes sell ? Heritage and quality.  What will drive customers away ? Bad products and service.



  very well said *chkpfbeliever*!!!


----------



## carlinha

Piyo1115 said:


> I would like to offer my perspectives.
> Being a victim and having to return my 1st and only B was not a pleasant experience. I m not a VIP at either stores in NY but I lucked out in Paris and found her. When I noticed the smell and learned about the issue, I was devastated due to the fear that I will be losing my honeymoon gift. When Madison called me the day after to offer me choices for refund or replacement, I was at first happy about the efficiency. But then it dawned on me that I may be B-less for who knows how long, I was anxious. The next day, they offered me a credit and told me they have put me on the list, but I was skeptical. How can I be sure that they will call me first instead of offering it to a VIP or someone who drops xxxxx at the store the next pink B shows up. So I told the nice service lady that the bag meant a lot to me and that I m open to other options. She talked to the mgr and replaced my skunk with a RJ B35 so I left the store with a grin. In a way I can relate to those ppl who fear to be left on the back burner as the bag was not purchased with the original store. Also the replacement is not revenue generating and therefore not priority for the SA.
> 
> From the H perspective, I can see why this is not being resolved as quickly as we had hoped. There can be a # of reasons why there are still defective bags out there (eg. ppl who haven't noticed the smell yet). It could be possible that H had bought a lot from the bad tannery and still have some left in inventory but cannot figure out which skins are from the bad batch. Hence the extra QC to hopefully "smell" the bad from the good. But this is again not 100% fail proof unless they are hiring K9 dogs to do the job. Being such a big business, they won't stop production just to find out which skin is stinky as it will in turn anger the bigger audience.
> 
> My recommendations for H would be to 1) make sure all the stores are behaving consistently. Not 3 months to diagnose the issue. Offer the same options (refunds/replacement) across the board. And put the replacement bags at the top of the list and ensure all stores follow the protocol. 2) delegate resources to plan and execute the effort for real damage control and hopefully not releasing more skunks out there. 3) implement controls to ensure something like this will not happen again in the future.





perlerare said:


> You are probably right .....and there might be hundreds of other matters that we don't even think of..
> 
> Those thoughts should not even make their way to the customers mind, though. Hermes should have acted in a way that immediately cuts any kind of speculations in their customer's mind...
> Custumer's mind should be only fueled with satisfaction and positive thoughts that make the brand grow in the best way.
> The only negative thought they can afford in customer's mind is the frustration inducted by the waiting line for coveted bags. That's all.
> Other than that,  they must stand OVER THE TOP on all fronts, including crisis management, otherwise they will loose their status.





Leah said:


> I fully agree with the excellent posts and points from chkpfbeliever, VGL and Perlerare. I strongly disagree with the view that the affected Hermes buyers should "suck it up" so to speak and accept resolutions that are less than 100% satisfying to them. Why on earth would that be considered "fair" when we are talking about the most commercially expensive handbags in the whole world. At the price point of US$10,000, nothing less than 100% customer satisfaction should do.
> 
> I just wanted to add that I think Hermes should have given every affected customer the option to decide HOW they want to resolve this - a few may opt for a full refund while those who prefer a replacement should be given one as a priority since they were sold a DEFECTIVE product.
> 
> I also find it unacceptable that H continues to sell those secret birkins and kellys they have stashed in the stores instead of offering them ASAP to the affected customers (and YES they have several of these "VIP emergency" bags in practically all the boutiques.)
> 
> Of course  quality control problems happen to the best brands, but it's how a company handles these unexpected situations that will determine if they will have the same valued reputation (and customer loyalty) 10 years down that road.
> 
> Considering there hasn't been threats of a lawsuit/legal measures or threats to expose this problem to the media or this hasn't gone viral on Facebook, I actually think the affected ladies who shared their stories on this thread have handled this with incredible patience and understanding. I'm amazed that anyone else could think or suggest otherwise.
> 
> It seems those who are most disappointed and disgruntled with H with respect to this situation are perhaps those who have been the more long term customers, precisely because we expect much more and much better, service wise, from this brand.





really great posts *piyo*, *perlerare* and *leah*!!!


----------



## huh

HerLuv said:


> Thanks huh.. sorry somehow I skipped your post. You are very lucky to get a replacement so soon. Congrats! Can you post picture of it? I have never heard of grand chevron. Even though I am quite open with other colors, I think it wont help in my case. The local H wont easily give up their bag for me.


Herluv, I'll post a pic of my "new" bag as soon as I figure out how to post a picture on TPF  Good luck with your endeavor. For the sake of everybody, H should resolve this problem soon.


----------



## HerLuv

huh said:


> Herluv, I'll post a pic of my "new" bag as soon as I figure out how to post a picture on TPF  Good luck with your endeavor. For the sake of everybody, H should resolve this problem soon.



Thanks huh.. cant wait to see the pic. I am using tpf app on android, to attach picture, just tap on the 3 horizontal buttons on the top right, a selection menu will appear and select attach picture. 
I still have not heard anything back from H since I dropped off my B. I am really really hopeless right now.


----------



## huh

perlerare said:


> Yes right . This is exactly why I suggested Hermes should offer a refund immediately.
> It's a matter of ethics.


In my case H did refund me immediately (or rather 2 days after I returned my stinky K). I know they had not sent my bag to Paris yet at that time because they were waiting for me to bring back the shoulder strap (originally, my SA thought she only needed to send the bag but since they were going to refund me they wanted me to bring back the strap too). 

The OM called Paris before he sent my stinky bag to them and was told to give me a refund. He told me that once a refund was issued I no longer have a bag per their record and they would have to hunt down another K for me. That's when I turned into H stalker 

I think the experience is different from store to store. I really wished H has a standard policy for things like this for all of their stores.


----------



## huh

HerLuv said:


> Thanks huh.. cant wait to see the pic. I am using tpf app on android, to attach picture, just tap on the 3 horizontal buttons on the top right, a selection menu will appear and select attach picture.
> I still have not heard anything back from H since I dropped off my B. I am really really hopeless right now.


Thanks! I'll try that,

I don't know if it would help in your case but I dealt with the store operation manager regarding my return/refund. He was the one who called Paris and arranged the whole refund for me. At the end we sort of bypass my SA and I think she appreciated not having to deal with the mess. Maybe you can try your store OM?


----------



## HerLuv

huh said:


> Thanks! I'll try that,
> 
> I don't know if it would help in your case but I dealt with the store operation manager regarding my return/refund. He was the one who called Paris and arranged the whole refund for me. At the end we sort of bypass my SA and I think she appreciated not having to deal with the mess. Maybe you can try your store OM?



Thanks for the suggestion.  I worked with the store manager. They contacted Paris but they still had to send the bag to Paris first for evaluation. I dont know why H is so inconsistent. I think I am really done with H after I get my replacement.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

huh said:


> Herluv, I'll post a pic of my "new" bag as soon as I figure out how to post a picture on TPF  Good luck with your endeavor. For the sake of everybody, H should resolve this problem soon.



Would love to see a pic of your replacement bag, *huh*. I use photobucket.com and there is a direct link to copy and paste in to the the TPF mountain icon in the toolbar above the text box.


----------



## smile4me6

Guess what, guess what!!!!!! I got a phone call from my SA stating that they will have my replacement Birkin on Wednesday.  I was one of the ones that got TWO skunk bags....the first was Vermillion 35 and the second was Bamboo!!! Well, they will have a Bamboo one for me!!!!! I'm sooooo excited!!!!


----------



## doves75

smile4me6 said:


> Guess what, guess what!!!!!! I got a phone call from my SA stating that they will have my replacement Birkin on Wednesday.  I was one of the ones that got TWO skunk bags....the first was Vermillion 35 and the second was Bamboo!!! Well, they will have a Bamboo one for me!!!!! I'm sooooo excited!!!!




So happy to hear this good news!! It's gng to be a long 2 days of waiting for you &#128522;&#128522;
We can't wait to see the reveal post.


----------



## Nico_79

Finally got my second replacement Kelly today and immediately put her in front of a hot sunny spot by the window. Thank the H gods it smells like delicious wonderful leather. Hurrah!


----------



## doves75

Nico_79 said:


> Finally got my second replacement Kelly today and immediately put her in front of a hot sunny spot by the window. Thank the H gods it smells like delicious wonderful leather. Hurrah!




Congrats Nico for your new and good smelling Kelly &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;
She looks stunning!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Nico_79 said:


> Finally got my second replacement Kelly today and immediately put her in front of a hot sunny spot by the window. Thank the H gods it smells like delicious wonderful leather. Hurrah!



*Nico*, is this an etain K35? Major congrats!!


----------



## Nico_79

doves75 said:


> Congrats Nico for your new and good smelling Kelly &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;
> She looks stunning!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



Thanks doves! So happy!! 







VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Nico*, is this an etain K35? Major congrats!!



Yes, sorry for the low quality pic from my phone. So relieved it doesn't smell, I don't know what I would do if it smelled like skunk.


----------



## jyyanks

I'm so happy for you! It's beautiful!


----------



## HerLuv

Nico_79 said:


> Finally got my second replacement Kelly today and immediately put her in front of a hot sunny spot by the window. Thank the H gods it smells like delicious wonderful leather. Hurrah!



Congrats! How long did you wait?


----------



## Kitty S.

smile4me6 said:


> Guess what, guess what!!!!!! I got a phone call from my SA stating that they will have my replacement Birkin on Wednesday.  I was one of the ones that got TWO skunk bags....the first was Vermillion 35 and the second was Bamboo!!! Well, they will have a Bamboo one for me!!!!! I'm sooooo excited!!!!







Nico_79 said:


> Finally got my second replacement Kelly today and immediately put her in front of a hot sunny spot by the window. Thank the H gods it smells like delicious wonderful leather. Hurrah!




What a great week for you both who have suffered extensively in this ordeal! Congrats!!!


----------



## Mindi B

YAY, Nico!  So thrilled that you FINALLY have your beautiful Kelly!


----------



## Jadeite

Nico_79 said:


> Finally got my second replacement Kelly today and immediately put her in front of a hot sunny spot by the window. Thank the H gods it smells like delicious wonderful leather. Hurrah!




Wonderful! Is this the same colour as your precious bag or you picked something different?


----------



## Jadeite

smile4me6 said:


> Guess what, guess what!!!!!! I got a phone call from my SA stating that they will have my replacement Birkin on Wednesday.  I was one of the ones that got TWO skunk bags....the first was Vermillion 35 and the second was Bamboo!!! Well, they will have a Bamboo one for me!!!!! I'm sooooo excited!!!!




Fantastic news. To be hit with two bags really sucks but glad it worked out in the end. It's crazy to have to wait longer.


----------



## mp4

Nico_79 said:


> Finally got my second replacement Kelly today and immediately put her in front of a hot sunny spot by the window. Thank the H gods it smells like delicious wonderful leather. Hurrah!



Finally!!!


----------



## mp4

smile4me6 said:


> Guess what, guess what!!!!!! I got a phone call from my SA stating that they will have my replacement Birkin on Wednesday.  I was one of the ones that got TWO skunk bags....the first was Vermillion 35 and the second was Bamboo!!! Well, they will have a Bamboo one for me!!!!! I'm sooooo excited!!!!



Wonderful news!!!!


----------



## huh

Congrats!


----------



## huh

Here is a pic of my "replacement" bag. Amazon K35 swift argyle and grand chevron chambray w/ brushed phw. Never had a cloth H bag before. This will be interesting to take care of, I think.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Nico_79 said:


> Thanks doves! So happy!!
> 
> Yes, sorry for the low quality pic from my phone. So relieved it doesn't smell, I don't know what I would do if it smelled like skunk.



*Nico*, we are sisters, my etain K35 has GHW. It's my go-to bag! Happy that you received a GREAT replacement!


----------



## HerLuv

huh said:


> Here is a pic of my "replacement" bag. Amazon K35 swift argyle and grand chevron chambray w/ brushed phw. Never had a cloth H bag before. This will be interesting to take care of, I think.



Wow... beautiful bag. Very unique. Congrats again.


----------



## Jadeite

huh said:


> Here is a pic of my "replacement" bag. Amazon K35 swift argyle and grand chevron chambray w/ brushed phw. Never had a cloth H bag before. This will be interesting to take care of, I think.




Quite a bag I must say. This is reason to celebrate.


----------



## huh

Jadeite said:


> Quite a bag I must say. This is reason to celebrate.







HerLuv said:


> Wow... beautiful bag. Very unique. Congrats again.



Thank you!


----------



## doves75

huh said:


> Here is a pic of my "replacement" bag. Amazon K35 swift argyle and grand chevron chambray w/ brushed phw. Never had a cloth H bag before. This will be interesting to take care of, I think.




Congrats...It's a unique bag huh!! 
Do you know if the cloth material is the same as the thicker Toile? 
The color is very nice...greenish?? &#128154;&#128154;&#128154;


----------



## bagidiotic

huh said:


> Here is a pic of my "replacement" bag. Amazon K35 swift argyle and grand chevron chambray w/ brushed phw. Never had a cloth H bag before. This will be interesting to take care of, I think.



Unique combo
Bravo


----------



## bagidiotic

Nico_79 said:


> Finally got my second replacement Kelly today and immediately put her in front of a hot sunny spot by the window. Thank the H gods it smells like delicious wonderful leather. Hurrah!



Hooray 
Nice etain
Bye bye skunk


----------



## chicinthecity777

Nico_79 said:


> Finally got my second replacement Kelly today and immediately put her in front of a hot sunny spot by the window. Thank the H gods it smells like delicious wonderful leather. Hurrah!



I want to say Congratulations but then really it must be a relief for you!


----------



## periogirl28

Almost bought a belt today until my very vigilant SA noticed that skunky smell and told me the belt is going to be withdrawn and sent back. It's the first time I have encountered it and this is at my home store in the tropics. All I can say is I am so glad some affected bags have been replaced by the beauties above!


----------



## VesperSparrow

smile4me6 said:


> Guess what, guess what!!!!!! I got a phone call from my SA stating that they will have my replacement Birkin on Wednesday.  I was one of the ones that got TWO skunk bags....the first was Vermillion 35 and the second was Bamboo!!! Well, they will have a Bamboo one for me!!!!! I'm sooooo excited!!!!



This is great news, smile4me6! We're all excited for you!


----------



## VesperSparrow

Nico_79 said:


> Finally got my second replacement Kelly today and immediately put her in front of a hot sunny spot by the window. Thank the H gods it smells like delicious wonderful leather. Hurrah!



Yeah, Nico!  She's stunning, and smells great, too!


----------



## VesperSparrow

huh said:


> Here is a pic of my "replacement" bag. Amazon K35 swift argyle and grand chevron chambray w/ brushed phw. Never had a cloth H bag before. This will be interesting to take care of, I think.



She's very striking, huh!  Congrats!


----------



## Mindi B

Huh, that bag is cool!  Was that someone's SO, or a regular inventory item, do you know?  The brushed hardware is really special--love it.


----------



## Leah

So nice to see the replacement bags starting to come in. And they are all beauties!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Leah said:


> So nice to see the replacement bags starting to come in. And they are all beauties!!



+1, Agreed, *Leah*. I was just thinking the same thing. So glad replacements are getting to their rightful owners.


----------



## Nico_79

jyyanks said:


> I'm so happy for you! It's beautiful!


 
Thank you *jyyanks*!! I'm relieved to have her back in my hands!!



HerLuv said:


> Congrats! How long did you wait?


 
Sooo...the first one took 4 months, it was a stinker too, this one took another 4 months to be delivered. 8 months total to get back a non-stinker!!



Kitty S. said:


> What a great week for you both who have suffered extensively in this ordeal! Congrats!!!


 
*Kitty*, it's good to see other ladies getting their replacements. I hope H learns from this and pushes for more stringent quality control in the future.



Mindi B said:


> YAY, Nico!  So thrilled that you FINALLY have your beautiful Kelly!


 
*Mindi,* thank you!! I'm happy and a bit paranoid to have my K. I am determined to get another sun test in just to be safe before telling my boutique it's A-Ok.



Jadeite said:


> Wonderful! Is this the same colour as your precious bag or you picked something different?


 
*Jadeite, *same colour, different leather. Original was Togo, this one is Clemence. 



mp4 said:


> Finally!!!


----------



## Nico_79

huh said:


> Here is a pic of my "replacement" bag. Amazon K35 swift argyle and grand chevron chambray w/ brushed phw. Never had a cloth H bag before. This will be interesting to take care of, I think.


 
*Huh,* beautiful bag!! I think you will enjoy it's unique beauty, I can't imagine it's too hard to take care of, maybe just keep out of the rain? As with any H bag.



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Nico*, we are sisters, my etain K35 has GHW. It's my go-to bag! Happy that you received a GREAT replacement!


 
*Vigee, * I've been missing this soooo much it's ridiculous. I'm glad I decided to stick to my guns and hold out for etain. I just love this neutral colour!



bagidiotic said:


> Hooray
> Nice etain
> Bye bye skunk


 
Thank you dear!



xiangxiang0731 said:


> I want to say Congratulations but then really it must be a relief for you!


 
*Xiangxiang*, it's true, it's more relieft than anything.  I'm still nervous though, so waiting for a sunny day to take it out for a test run again. Just to be 100% sure.



VesperSparrow said:


> Yeah, Nico!  She's stunning, and smells great, too!


 
*VesperSparrow, *thank you! It's funny how dealing with the skunky bags made me forgot what nice leather is supposed to smell like. I was completely thrown off!


----------



## huh

Nico_79 said:


> *Huh,* beautiful bag!! I think you will enjoy it's unique beauty, I can't imagine it's too hard to take care of, maybe just keep out of the rain? As with any H bag.



Thank you, Nico! Yes, once the rainy season come this bag is going into hibernation 



VesperSparrow said:


> She's very striking, huh!  Congrats!



Thank you!



Mindi B said:


> Huh, that bag is cool!  Was that someone's SO, or a regular inventory item, do you know?  The brushed hardware is really special--love it.



Thanks! I am not sure actually. My SA told me that she hardly ever seen something like this. 



doves75 said:


> Congrats...It's a unique bag huh!!
> Do you know if the cloth material is the same as the thicker Toile?
> The color is very nice...greenish?? &#128154;&#128154;&#128154;



Thanks! I am not familiar with this cloth material at all. It's not as rough aa canvas and it has a chevron pattern. And it feels quite stiff. And yes, the color is greenish blue. It's actually brighter in real life.


----------



## MYH

I thought this nytimes article would be interesting for those that read this thread.
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/04/f...ns-about-the-hottest-handbag-brands.html?_r=0


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MYH said:


> I thought this nytimes article would be interesting for those that read this thread.
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/04/f...ns-about-the-hottest-handbag-brands.html?_r=0



Thanks for posting this NY Times article, MYH, don't quite know what to think about it!


----------



## Nico_79

MYH said:


> I thought this nytimes article would be interesting for those that read this thread.
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/04/f...ns-about-the-hottest-handbag-brands.html?_r=0


 
Interesting. Thanks for posting *MYH*!


----------



## smile4me6

She is back in my arms again....And so far so good !!!I will def be doing the sun test soon!!!


----------



## smile4me6

Thank you for all of the kind words and support after experiencing 2 Skunky bags!!!  You guys are the best!!


----------



## kat99

huh said:


> Here is a pic of my "replacement" bag. Amazon K35 swift argyle and grand chevron chambray w/ brushed phw. Never had a cloth H bag before. This will be interesting to take care of, I think.



Pretty and very unique!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

smile4me6 said:


> She is back in my arms again....And so far so good !!!I will def be doing the sun test soon!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2710300



Soooo happy for you hun!!! Congrats!!!! Praying for a skunk free sun test (fingers crossed)
Bamboo is so amazing and love the twilly!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Nico_79 said:


> Finally got my second replacement Kelly today and immediately put her in front of a hot sunny spot by the window. Thank the H gods it smells like delicious wonderful leather. Hurrah!



YEAyayayayaayayyayayayaay 
So happy for you my dear Nico!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

huh said:


> Here is a pic of my "replacement" bag. Amazon K35 swift argyle and grand chevron chambray w/ brushed phw. Never had a cloth H bag before. This will be interesting to take care of, I think.



Congrats dear!!! I've never seen a Kelly like this! Very unique.. so happy for you!!!!


----------



## smile4me6

Israeli_Flava said:


> Soooo happy for you hun!!! Congrats!!!! Praying for a skunk free sun test (fingers crossed)
> Bamboo is so amazing and love the twilly!!!!




Thank you IF!!! I am almost afraid to do the sun test....my fingers are also crossed!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

smile4me6 said:


> Thank you IF!!! I am almost afraid to do the sun test....my fingers are also crossed!!!



Oh I know EXAAAAAACTLY how you feel hun but it has to be done so don't wait! I think you'll be fine. Did your store say they tested it before you came???


----------



## smile4me6

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh I know EXAAAAAACTLY how you feel hun but it has to be done so don't wait! I think you'll be fine. Did your store say they tested it before you came???




They did not say they did a test...but they were sooo apologetic that I had 2 smelly bags.  I'm sure they wouldn't sell me another one wo testing it!!! At least I would hope not!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

smile4me6 said:


> They did not say they did a test...but they were sooo apologetic that I had 2 smelly bags.  I'm sure they wouldn't sell me another one wo testing it!!! At least I would hope not!!!



Well we will all be waiting to hear!!!!! xoxoxo


----------



## smile4me6

Israeli_Flava said:


> Well we will all be waiting to hear!!!!! xoxoxo




You know ill let you know!!!!


----------



## Nico_79

smile4me6 said:


> She is back in my arms again....And so far so good !!!I will def be doing the sun test soon!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2710300



Congrats smile4me! I hope it proves to be perfect! 





Israeli_Flava said:


> YEAyayayayaayayyayayayaay
> So happy for you my dear Nico!!!!


Thanks hun! It's been quite the ordeal, glad for it to be over. :thumbup:


----------



## bagidiotic

smile4me6 said:


> She is back in my arms again....And so far so good !!!I will def be doing the sun test soon!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2710300



Best of luck
Welcome home


----------



## jyyanks

smile4me6 said:


> She is back in my arms again....And so far so good !!!I will def be doing the sun test soon!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2710300


Congratulations on getting your baby back!!  Hope this one is stink-free!


----------



## smile4me6

Nico_79 said:


> Congrats smile4me! I hope it proves to be perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks hun! It's been quite the ordeal, glad for it to be over. :thumbup:




Thank you Nico!!!! I'm going to do the test tomorrow if there is enough sun... Wish me luck!!


----------



## smile4me6

bagidiotic said:


> Best of luck
> Welcome home




She and I are soooo glad she is home!!!


----------



## smile4me6

jyyanks said:


> Congratulations on getting your baby back!!  Hope this one is stink-free!




Oooohhhh jyyanks!!!!! I sooo hope she is stink free...thank you


----------



## HerLuv

smile4me6 said:


> She and I are soooo glad she is home!!!



Congrats smile4me6... good luck on the test. Hope it is not another skunk.


----------



## huh

smile4me6 said:


> Thank you Nico!!!! I'm going to do the test tomorrow if there is enough sun... Wish me luck!!



Good luck!!!!


----------



## huh

Israeli_Flava said:


> Congrats dear!!! I've never seen a Kelly like this! Very unique.. so happy for you!!!!



Thank you, IF!


----------



## huh

kat99 said:


> Pretty and very unique!



Thank you, dear!


----------



## smile4me6

HerLuv said:


> Congrats smile4me6... good luck on the test. Hope it is not another skunk.




Thank u, thank u, thank u!!!!!


----------



## smile4me6

huh said:


> Good luck!!!!




Thank you huh!!! I need all of the luck I can get!!!


----------



## Piyo1115

Nico_79 said:


> Finally got my second replacement Kelly today and immediately put her in front of a hot sunny spot by the window. Thank the H gods it smells like delicious wonderful leather. Hurrah!




Oh Nico I m soooo happy for you!


----------



## Piyo1115

huh said:


> Here is a pic of my "replacement" bag. Amazon K35 swift argyle and grand chevron chambray w/ brushed phw. Never had a cloth H bag before. This will be interesting to take care of, I think.




Wow what a gorgeous replacement, congrats huh


----------



## Piyo1115

smile4me6 said:


> She is back in my arms again....And so far so good !!!I will def be doing the sun test soon!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2710300




Woohoo smile4me6, i hope she stays smelling yummy


----------



## smile4me6

huh said:


> Here is a pic of my "replacement" bag. Amazon K35 swift argyle and grand chevron chambray w/ brushed phw. Never had a cloth H bag before. This will be interesting to take care of, I think.




Your "replacement" bag is to die for!!! Congrats to you!!!!


----------



## smile4me6

Nico_79 said:


> Finally got my second replacement Kelly today and immediately put her in front of a hot sunny spot by the window. Thank the H gods it smells like delicious wonderful leather. Hurrah!




This is also gorgeous!!!! Congratulations to you too!!!!!


----------



## smile4me6

Piyo1115 said:


> Woohoo smile4me6, i hope she stays smelling yummy




Me too!!!! Hopefully it will be sunny enough for me to test her!!!!


----------



## pierina2

It's wonderful news that people are starting to get their replacement bags at last.  Congratulations!!


----------



## Luvquality

Perhaps I missed this earlier in this thread, but I wonder what happens if you buy a bag from a reseller at a steep markup, and it turns out to be a skunk bag. Hermes will refund , if not replace, but buyer would be out the marked up amount, yes?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Luvquality said:


> Perhaps I missed this earlier in this thread, but I wonder what happens if you buy a bag from a reseller at a steep markup, and it turns out to be a skunk bag. Hermes will refund , if not replace, but buyer would be out the marked up amount, yes?



No one posted this exact scenario.
It seems the tides of "offer a replacement bag" are shifting to "refund" at many boutiques lately...
Not so sure Hermes would offer a refund to a customer who didn't purchase the bag from them but would assume they'd give a credit (but I'm speculating) at a minimum. 
Definitely would expect the person to absorb the markup... not Hermes. 
I would highly recommend dealing directly with the reseller on this issue!!!!


----------



## Luvquality

Hi Israeli Flava! I totally agree it should be refunded by the reseller. And I am seeing so many Q and R Togo and Epsom bags being offered by Potero and others. Many say "final sale" (I.e., no returns) or steep "restocking fees". I wonder if any buyers have been hit with skunk bags under these conditions. Were I buying from a reseller, for now, I'd stay clear of Togo or Epsom!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Luvquality said:


> Hi Israeli Flava! I totally agree it should be refunded by the reseller. And I am seeing so many Q and R Togo and Epsom bags being offered by Potero and others. Many say "final sale" (I.e., no returns) or steep "restocking fees". I wonder if any buyers have been hit with skunk bags under these conditions. Were I buying from a reseller, for now, I'd stay clear of Togo or Epsom!!



Yes! TOTALLY agree!!! It would be a nightmare!


----------



## purselover888

I would think that Hermes would offer a replacement bag since they cannot offer a refund!


----------



## prettychic

My feeling is Hermes will not be responsible for a bag refund unless you have a receipt or proof on your credit card that it was bought at the H boutique. I would not expect them to.
But this is just my feeling....I am now not comfortable about purchasing any more bags that are togo or epsom. Let the buyer beware!


----------



## HPassion

I recall someone posted earlier that the reseller wouldn't refund his/her birkin and Hermes didnt offer help without their receipt


----------



## chicinthecity777

HPassion said:


> I recall someone posted earlier that the reseller wouldn't refund his/her birkin and Hermes didnt offer help without their receipt



Would you care to find the original post?


----------



## kath00

Hermes offered me help without a receipt.  BUT I did not ask for a refund.  I wanted the bag I had to be remade exactly the same way.  I don't think you can expect a refund without a receipt.  I would imagine though that no matter how you got the bag, a store credit for a defective, authentic bag is definitely a MUST from H to satisfy customers.

I personally don't want $12,000 store credit unless I can be guaranteed a B quickly.  I would rather have them give me the option to remake it or exchange for one they have in stock.


----------



## luckylove

I am still awaiting my replacement bag.  I was offered something that was pretty, but not a "must have" a couple of weeks ago.  I am keeping my fingers crossed that my wonderful SA calls soon with that special replacement bag.


----------



## pierina2

luckylove said:


> I am still awaiting my replacement bag.  I was offered something that was pretty, but not a "must have" a couple of weeks ago.  I am keeping my fingers crossed that my wonderful SA calls soon with that special replacement bag.


 

Best of luck to you, *luckylove!*  I am still waiting as well...


----------



## HPassion

See post#1395, H Vienna wouldnt help without a receipt. 

But per your post#1392, you recall someone said H did help. 

So it varies from store to store again


----------



## livethelake

HPassion said:


> See post#1395, H Vienna wouldnt help without a receipt.
> 
> But per your post#1392, you recall someone said H did help.
> 
> So it varies from store to store again



The bag referenced in post 1395 was a bag made in 1999 and that bag does not have the skunk issues specific to the Q and R stamped bags.  

(see information in posts following post 1395 for more details)


----------



## HPassion

I think the safest is to talk to your local store before buying from a reseller.


----------



## mistikat

HPassion said:


> I think the safest is to talk to your local store before buying from a reseller.



It's not Hermes's responsibility though. The best thing is to know your reseller and find out the specifics of their refund/return policy before buying.


----------



## HPassion

That would be helpful. But I agree with the other ladies that Hermes should be responsible for defective products even if you did not buy directly from them.


----------



## chicinthecity777

livethelake said:


> The bag referenced in post 1395 was a bag made in 1999 and that bag does not have the skunk issues specific to the Q and R stamped bags.
> 
> (see information in posts following post 1395 for more details)





HPassion said:


> I think the safest is to talk to your local store before buying from a reseller.



I don't think anybody on here stated that they bought a "current" production skunk bag from a reseller and H refused to help them. I understand H will not be able to offer a refund in this situation, but a replacement bag should (and I think they would) be offered.


----------



## livethelake

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I don't think anybody on here stated that they bought a "current" production skunk bag from a reseller and H refused to help them. I understand H will not be able to offer a refund in this situation, but a replacement bag should (and I think they would) be offered.



Not sure why you are quoting me?  I was responding to H Passion's post about the H Vienna store requiring a receipt to service a bag.  My post simply stated the bag in question was not one of the skunk bags this thread is all about.


----------



## eagle1002us

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I don't think anybody on here stated that they bought a "current" production skunk bag from a reseller and H refused to help them. I understand H will not be able to offer a refund in this situation, but a replacement bag should (and I think they would) be offered.





Okay, I get it.   H couldn't offer a refund for a reseller bag b/c the buyer didn't pay an H price from H, with receipt and all.   But it is reasonable to expect a replacement bag from H.


I've been thinking about bags that are gifts and therefore the owner has no receipt.  A stinker should still be compensated in that situation and that seems to be what you are saying* xiangxiang0731*.


----------



## chicinthecity777

livethelake said:


> Not sure why you are quoting me?  I was responding to H Passion's post about the H Vienna store requiring a receipt to service a bag.  My post simply stated the bag in question was not one of the skunk bags this thread is all about.



Hi sorry I think I quoted by mistake. On my phone. Yes I agree with you!


----------



## livethelake

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hi sorry I think I quoted by mistake. On my phone. Yes I agree with you!


----------



## audreylita

I personally was told that Hermes is accepting returns for skunk bags even if you did not purchase it directly from them.  Which means you don't need a receipt.  

And here again as with so many topics, you seem to get different answers depending on which boutique and which salesperson you're speaking with.


----------



## Mindi B

So true, and frankly, this is a reason that, if you don't like the first answer you get, you should ask again.  And again.  Polite persistence might go a long way in Hermes-land.


----------



## luckylove

pierina2 said:


> Best of luck to you, *luckylove!*  I am still waiting as well...



Hope your gorgeous bag arrives soon! So thrilled to see the replacement bags for several of our members are coming in!


----------



## huh

Mindi B said:


> So true, and frankly, this is a reason that, if you don't like the first answer you get, you should ask again.  And again.  Polite persistence might go a long way in Hermes-land.



Totally agree! I talked to my SA, their leather expert, and OM (while the SM stood right next to us) on multiple occasions on the phone and in person. I think talking to them (SA, SM, OM) face to face really helped. I know this sounds like too much work but I was so worried that my bag would go into a black hole in Paris.


----------



## Jadeite

eagle1002us said:


> H couldn't offer a refund for a reseller bag b/c the buyer didn't pay an H price from H, with receipt and all.   But it is reasonable to expect a replacement bag from H.




IF the reseller knew they had a stinker and still sold it to unsuspecting buyers so they could make a sale without the loss of returning the bag to H... Then the seller's ethics are questionable. That is why, know your sellers and be sure there is a refund or return policy if you don't plan to get a bag from the store. In any case, buying such an expensive bag from a reseller at a great premium I would expect to be able to get a receipt from them proving they got it from a H store (authenticity of receipt is another matter not for debate here).


----------



## Jadeite

When faced with quality issues like this eventually the buyer has to go back to Hermes for resolution but it's annoying the reseller is not held accountable for selling a defective bag, assuming they were aware.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

I am going back and forth on this issue of skunks, resellers and H. For example, if I bought a Celine bag at Neiman Marcus and the bag was defective, I would take it directly back to Neimans and I would not even consider reaching out to Celine directly as I would hold Neimans responsible. 

The same with buying H from a reseller. If I went that route, I would not expect H to offer me a replacement bag or a refund but WOULD DEFINITELY expect the reseller to ante up and replace the bag or give me a refund immediately. 

I am guessing that this goes against the tide of popular opinion!


----------



## audreylita

Most of the big resellers of new bags do not buy them themselves, they have people who are located worldwide who buy the bags for them and then ship them back to the reseller or even to alternate locations first so there is no trail.  That's one reason their bags are marked up so much.  I've even heard of stewardesses being paid nominal fees to get the bags on the planes overseas to get the bags back here to the states.  

So thinking a reseller would have the original receipt is dicey.  And even with that, these stinky bags do not emit an odor unless in a very specific situation so it's possible they don't even know they have one.


----------



## Mindi B

VigeeLeBrun said:


> I am going back and forth on this issue of skunks, resellers and H. For example, if I bought a Celine bag at Neiman Marcus and the bag was defective, I would take it directly back to Neimans and I would not even consider reaching out to Celine directly as I would hold Neimans responsible.
> 
> The same with buying H from a reseller. If I went that route, I would not expect H to offer me a replacement bag or a refund but WOULD DEFINITELY expect the reseller to ante up and replace the bag or give me a refund immediately.
> 
> I am guessing that this goes against the tide of popular opinion!



This is my thinking as well, Vigee.  Don't know if it's right or wrong, but it's how I'd see the situation.  In fact, I was apologetic about having bought my stinker at a non-US boutique and returning it through my US boutique.  (They reassured me that assisting me to make the return wouldn't affect their orders/inventory/bottom line in any way.)


----------



## audreylita

Does anyone know if the SA's who originally sold us these bags were penalized in their commission when we returned the bags?


----------



## purselover888

I thought SA's don't get commission on B and K


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

purselover888 said:


> I thought SA's don't get commission on B and K



Mods, this is totally off topic, I know! 

*purselover*, I thought that an SA does get commission on a B/K. Feel free to PM me with details as this is totally news to me. I am going to check with my BFF who is a good friend of an SM in Europe.

Back to topic!


----------



## purselover888

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Mods, this is totally off topic, I know!
> 
> *purselover*, I thought that an SA does get commission on a B/K. Feel free to PM me with details as this is totally news to me. I am going to check with my BFF who is a good friend of an SM in Europe.
> 
> Back to topic!



I thought B/K belongs to "pooled" commission, like toward individual, group, and/or store sales goals, but it's not a % commission on the item itself like most other items.  So like if you sell $X million then you achieve a certain level, and then you get the bonus at the end of the year for that level (I think they call it "circle").  But still you did not make a % on that B/K sale, you just got points toward the "circle."  At least that's the way it is at my store.  Not sure if it applies to other stores.  

Anyway, back on topic, I don't think anyone is intentionally selling smelly bags since the bags have to be exposed to sun for awhile for the problem to surface...


----------



## huh

audreylita said:


> Does anyone know if the SA's who originally sold us these bags were penalized in their commission when we returned the bags?



I hope the SA doesn't get penalized. It's really not their fault in my opinion. However, when they were processing my refund, the OM asked me if it's okay to issue my refund the next day because that day was the last day of the month and a refund affect their goal. So, stinky bag refund does affect their store revenue goal.


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

huh said:


> when they were processing my refund, the OM asked me if it's okay to issue my refund the next day because that day was the last day of the month and a refund affect their goal. So, stinky bag refund does affect their store revenue goal.




Good info you got there. Thanks for sharing! It means selling these stinkies isn't really their agenda as it hurts their bottomline. I hope they found the source of these leather and replace them asap.


----------



## audreylita

purselover888 said:


> I thought SA's don't get commission on B and K



I was told that SA's make the highest commission on kelly bags over any other style.  And that it's been frustrating since kelly's have been so scarce of late.


----------



## kath00

VigeeLeBrun said:


> I am going back and forth on this issue of skunks, resellers and H. For example, if I bought a Celine bag at Neiman Marcus and the bag was defective, I would take it directly back to Neimans and I would not even consider reaching out to Celine directly as I would hold Neimans responsible.
> 
> The same with buying H from a reseller. If I went that route, I would not expect H to offer me a replacement bag or a refund but WOULD DEFINITELY expect the reseller to ante up and replace the bag or give me a refund immediately.
> 
> I am guessing that this goes against the tide of popular opinion!



Resellers are not Neiman Marcus.  They don't provide hardly ANy customer service.  They are just out to make huge commissions on bags that were obtained not so appropriately (remember the Hermes limit of 1B every 6mo -- well resellers somehow get 5-6 B's EACH month!).  They are usually very small operations.


----------



## duna

purselover888 said:


> I thought SA's don't get commission on B and K



They don't in my neck of the woods.


----------



## kcavatu

I received a 2014 black togo 35 birkin with a skunk smell as a gift; I was initially reluctant to return the bag since I did not have a receipt. The smell did not lessen and became unbearable. When I did contact Hermes two weeks ago, they were very helpful, did not require a receipt and I had my new, exact bag replacement within 72 hours. I am grateful to Israeli Flava, Nico_79 and others on this post who have shared their stories. 

I have used the bag since and there is no skunk smell from the replacement


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

kcavatu said:


> I received a 2014 black togo 35 birkin with a skunk smell as a gift; I was initially reluctant to return the bag since I did not have a receipt. The smell did not lessen and became unbearable. When I did contact Hermes two weeks ago, they were very helpful, did not require a receipt and I had my new, exact bag replacement within 72 hours. I am grateful to Israeli Flava, Nico_79 and others on this post who have shared their stories.
> 
> I have used the bag since and there is no skunk smell from the replacement



Congrats, *kcavatu* and thanks for sharing your skunk story that has such a happy ending! That's AMAZING!


----------



## klynneann

Over the last few days I've read through this thread from beginning to end and although most people seem to have a happy ending to their skunk issues, I am appalled.  As someone who is new to purchasing H, I have to wonder, in regard to the customer service issues in particular, whether this is a company where I want to spend my money.  It is absolutely ridiculous that they didn't make all of their boutiques aware of the problem and that so many people had to argue and wait.  Some of the experiences have been exactly what one would expect from a high end company, but the others - unbelievable.  I can't get poor IF's experience out of my mind.


----------



## Nico_79

kcavatu said:


> I received a 2014 black togo 35 birkin with a skunk smell as a gift; I was initially reluctant to return the bag since I did not have a receipt. The smell did not lessen and became unbearable. When I did contact Hermes two weeks ago, they were very helpful, did not require a receipt and I had my new, exact bag replacement within 72 hours. I am grateful to Israeli Flava, Nico_79 and others on this post who have shared their stories.
> 
> I have used the bag since and there is no skunk smell from the replacement



I'm so happy that this thread was useful to you and that you got a replacement bag so quickly!


----------



## purselover888

kcavatu said:


> I received a 2014 black togo 35 birkin with a skunk smell as a gift; I was initially reluctant to return the bag since I did not have a receipt. The smell did not lessen and became unbearable. When I did contact Hermes two weeks ago, they were very helpful, did not require a receipt and I had my new, exact bag replacement within 72 hours. I am grateful to Israeli Flava, Nico_79 and others on this post who have shared their stories.
> 
> I have used the bag since and there is no skunk smell from the replacement



That's so great that you received a replacement so (the most) quickly, and you didn't buy from the store!


----------



## chicinthecity777

purselover888 said:


> I thought SA's don't get commission on B and K



Correct. They don't get commission from B or K.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

kcavatu said:


> I received a 2014 black togo 35 birkin with a skunk smell as a gift; I was initially reluctant to return the bag since I did not have a receipt. The smell did not lessen and became unbearable. When I did contact Hermes two weeks ago, they were very helpful, did not require a receipt and I had my new, exact bag replacement within 72 hours. I am grateful to Israeli Flava, Nico_79 and others on this post who have shared their stories.
> 
> I have used the bag since and there is no skunk smell from the replacement



I'm so glad u had a speedy resolution to this skunky situation! Congrats and enjoy your new B!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

klynneann said:


> Over the last few days I've read through this thread from beginning to end and although most people seem to have a happy ending to their skunk issues, I am appalled.  As someone who is new to purchasing H, I have to wonder, in regard to the customer service issues in particular, whether this is a company where I want to spend my money.  It is absolutely ridiculous that they didn't make all of their boutiques aware of the problem and that so many people had to argue and wait.  Some of the experiences have been exactly what one would expect from a high end company, but the others - unbelievable.  I can't get poor IF's experience out of my mind.



Awwww thanks dear. Trust me, it was a gutt-wrenching experience and more than a few tears were shed in the process... tears of sadness, tears of fear that I would be stuck with a 10K skunk, tears of anger and tears of joy once I got my new Jewel. Through this, I have taken a loooooooong hiatus from buying H. However, in the end, I feel I can't hold HERMES responsible for the way my boutique initially handled this situation. I am still very much scarred by the whole ordeal and I don't look at the people involved in the experience the same way so I have decided to focus on another boutique when I do make purchases. I was treated like GOLD at the King of Prussia Hermes a few months ago and THAT SA is who deserves my coins. The ironic thing is... my home boutique's staff turn-over is so high that I probably won't know anyone who works there in a few months.... sooooo I guess that's some H karma for them. At the end of the day, I don't think u should let my experience taint your love for the brand. YOU be the judge


----------



## huh

Israeli_Flava said:


> Awwww thanks dear. Trust me, it was a gutt-wrenching experience and more than a few tears were shed in the process... tears of sadness, tears of fear that I would be stuck with a 10K skunk, tears of anger and tears of joy once I got my new Jewel. Through this, I have taken a loooooooong hiatus from buying H. However, in the end, I feel I can't hold HERMES responsible for the way my boutique initially handled this situation. I am still very much scarred by the whole ordeal and I don't look at the people involved in the experience the same way so I have decided to focus on another boutique when I do make purchases. I was treated like GOLD at the King of Prussia Hermes a few months ago and THAT SA is who deserves my coins. The ironic thing is... my home boutique's staff turn-over is so high that I probably won't know anyone who works there in a few months.... sooooo I guess that's some H karma for them. At the end of the day, I don't think u should let my experience taint your love for the brand. YOU be the judge



IF (and other Hermes lovers who got affected by this situation in the first wave)...I just want to thank you for your courage to bring the issue up to your H boutiques when they didn't even know what was going on. Because of your fights, we're now seeing better service from them. Without TPF and all of you I would have been too intimidated to bring up my skunky issue to my SA because at that time I really thought I had gone crazy.


----------



## eagle1002us

Israeli_Flava said:


> Awwww thanks dear. Trust me, it was a gutt-wrenching experience and more than a few tears were shed in the process... tears of sadness, tears of fear that I would be stuck with a 10K skunk, tears of anger and tears of joy once I got my new Jewel. Through this, I have taken a loooooooong hiatus from buying H. However, in the end, I feel I can't hold HERMES responsible for the way my boutique initially handled this situation. I am still very much scarred by the whole ordeal and I don't look at the people involved in the experience the same way so I have decided to focus on another boutique when I do make purchases. I was treated like GOLD at the King of Prussia Hermes a few months ago and THAT SA is who deserves my coins. The ironic thing is... my home boutique's staff turn-over is so high that I probably won't know anyone who works there in a few months.... sooooo I guess that's some H karma for them. At the end of the day, I don't think u should let my experience taint your love for the brand. YOU be the judge





I'm so glad, *IF*, that you found a resolution to your experience as I miss seeing your beautiful pix modeling H stuff.   I thought you must have taken a hiatus which is totally understandable and appropriate under the circumstances.  But I am glad you are back and look forward to some new mod pix.  You go, girl!!!


----------



## swezfamily

Nico_79 said:


> Finally got my second replacement Kelly today and immediately put her in front of a hot sunny spot by the window. Thank the H gods it smells like delicious wonderful leather. Hurrah!



I'm so happy for you and relieved to hear that it smells wonderful.  This gives me hope that my replacement etain K will also smell fine...and hopefully mine is also on it's way to me.  Was hoping to get it before Paris closed for the end of the summer, but mine is a SO and I've been told I will have a longer wait even though the SM requested it be given priority over other SO's.

Enjoy your beautiful new bag!!



huh said:


> Here is a pic of my "replacement" bag. Amazon K35 swift argyle and grand chevron chambray w/ brushed phw. Never had a cloth H bag before. This will be interesting to take care of, I think.



This is gorgeous!  I'm happy to hear that you love your replacement bag.



smile4me6 said:


> She is back in my arms again....And so far so good !!!I will def be doing the sun test soon!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2710300



Congrats!!  Beautiful color.  I hope it remains skunk free.  



kcavatu said:


> I received a 2014 black togo 35 birkin with a skunk smell as a gift; I was initially reluctant to return the bag since I did not have a receipt. The smell did not lessen and became unbearable. When I did contact Hermes two weeks ago, they were very helpful, did not require a receipt and I had my new, exact bag replacement within 72 hours. I am grateful to Israeli Flava, Nico_79 and others on this post who have shared their stories.
> 
> I have used the bag since and there is no skunk smell from the replacement



Wow, that was a fast turn around!  I'm glad that you had no problems with the return and that you were able to get an exact replacement.

I really feel for everyone who was only given a refund.  Although a refund is better than being stuck with a stinky bag, it's still so sad.  These bags are so hard to get and sometimes a HG only comes around once in a lifetime.  I hope you all find the bag of your dreams soon.


----------



## Kitty S.

kcavatu said:


> I received a 2014 black togo 35 birkin with a skunk smell as a gift; I was initially reluctant to return the bag since I did not have a receipt. The smell did not lessen and became unbearable. When I did contact Hermes two weeks ago, they were very helpful, did not require a receipt and I had my new, exact bag replacement within 72 hours. I am grateful to Israeli Flava, Nico_79 and others on this post who have shared their stories.
> 
> I have used the bag since and there is no skunk smell from the replacement



Congrats on getting your replacement in supersonic speed (to H at least )! Double congrats on not having skunk smell on the replacement! 

I echo your sentiments that it is to the credits of other TPFers before us that we were able to return and get our replacements without a hitch. For that I am very grateful as you are.


----------



## Nico_79

swezfamily said:


> I'm so happy for you and relieved to hear that it smells wonderful.  This gives me hope that my replacement etain K will also smell fine...and hopefully mine is also on it's way to me.  Was hoping to get it before Paris closed for the end of the summer, but mine is a SO and I've been told I will have a longer wait even though the SM requested it be given priority over other SO's.
> 
> Enjoy your beautiful new bag!!



Swezfamily, I think that H is working very hard to make the replacement bags as quick as possible, but for sure a SO will take more time. I'm sorry you are still waiting, but I do hope you will receive your replacement before the end of the year. Do not give up hope!


----------



## klynneann

Israeli_Flava said:


> Awwww thanks dear. Trust me, it was a gutt-wrenching experience and more than a few tears were shed in the process... tears of sadness, tears of fear that I would be stuck with a 10K skunk, tears of anger and tears of joy once I got my new Jewel. Through this, I have taken a loooooooong hiatus from buying H. However, in the end, I feel I can't hold HERMES responsible for the way my boutique initially handled this situation. I am still very much scarred by the whole ordeal and I don't look at the people involved in the experience the same way so I have decided to focus on another boutique when I do make purchases. I was treated like GOLD at the King of Prussia Hermes a few months ago and THAT SA is who deserves my coins. The ironic thing is... my home boutique's staff turn-over is so high that I probably won't know anyone who works there in a few months.... sooooo I guess that's some H karma for them. At the end of the day, I don't think u should let my experience taint your love for the brand. YOU be the judge



Thank you, IF, I will take your words to heart.  I have just kindled a passion for H, it would be a shame to snuff it so soon.  I guess there will always be examples of people who act outside of what is expected and no one is immune from a bad experience on occasion.  I have only known my SA for a few months, but so far he has been kind and patient.

But enough of all this seriousness, I am just so happy for you that you have your Jewel back and I hope that everyone else who is waiting for their replacements gets them soon!!


----------



## smile4me6

WELLLLL,,,,,,, looks like I'm a victim of a THIRD....yes, you read that right... A THIRD skunk bag!  This one doesn't smell as bad as the other 2 HOWEVER the smell is still there!!! The smell is just on the front...not the back and not the inside.  My SA's have been so kind to me so I am definitely not looking forward to this return!!!!


----------



## doloresmia

smile4me6 said:


> WELLLLL,,,,,,, looks like I'm a victim of a THIRD....yes, you read that right... A THIRD skunk bag!  This one doesn't smell as bad as the other 2 HOWEVER the smell is still there!!! The smell is just on the front...not the back and not the inside.  My SA's have been so kind to me so I am definitely not looking forward to this return!!!!



Oh goodness, I am so sorry. That is horrible. I am still waiting for my second skunk to come back. Supposedly it was shipped, but no one knows when it will land.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

smile4me6 said:


> WELLLLL,,,,,,, looks like I'm a victim of a THIRD....yes, you read that right... A THIRD skunk bag!  This one doesn't smell as bad as the other 2 HOWEVER the smell is still there!!! The smell is just on the front...not the back and not the inside.  My SA's have been so kind to me so I am definitely not looking forward to this return!!!!



*smile*, a THIRD skunk bag??? How is that even possible? I am so sorry for you, this must be horrible and you are probably very angry. Let us know how it goes with the return.


----------



## Mariapia

smile4me6 said:


> WELLLLL,,,,,,, looks like I'm a victim of a THIRD....yes, you read that right... A THIRD skunk bag!  This one doesn't smell as bad as the other 2 HOWEVER the smell is still there!!! The smell is just on the front...not the back and not the inside.  My SA's have been so kind to me so I am definitely not looking forward to this return!!!!




Unbelievable! Are you really going to keep it? I sincerely think your SA will help you to get another one. I mean, YOU paid for your bag. And a lot of money. It ´s not your fault if your third bag is defective!


----------



## Birdonce

What do you think Hermes is doing with all the skunk bags? After they are returned, I mean.


----------



## Mindi B

Seriously, this is too much.  My head would explode.  smile4me, I am so sorry, and all I can hope is that Hermes will find a satisfactory solution, which at this point might mean a refund.  And kissing your feet.


----------



## Luvbolide

Oh no, you poor thing.  I would expect the SAs to be mortified - by this point, skunk bags should be out of the distribution chain.

Keeping my fingers that you get (yet another) replacement bag quickly.  Fourth time is the charm?!?

Please do let us know how this goes.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

smile4me6 said:


> WELLLLL,,,,,,, looks like I'm a victim of a THIRD....yes, you read that right... A THIRD skunk bag!  This one doesn't smell as bad as the other 2 HOWEVER the smell is still there!!! The smell is just on the front...not the back and not the inside.  My SA's have been so kind to me so I am definitely not looking forward to this return!!!!



WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFF???????????????????? :censor:
Don't these people know how to test the bags BEFORE giving it to the customers? Sheesh.


----------



## smile4me6

Am I the only one with 3???!!!?? The SA's have been nothing but sweet about it and I smelled it before I left the boutique.  It smelled fine, I guess.  I did not do the sun exposure thing for a few days bc I was really scared that it would smell bad.  After doing the sun test, it smelled a little but not as bad as twice before with my previous skunks. I put it in my daughter's room that is very bright in the morning.  She walked in and immediately said EWWWW, something smells like bad body odor!! I have not spoken to my SA just yet.....I am dreading the conversation!!!!!  I am REALLY disappointed.  I am VERY new to Hermes and didn't expect to fall so hard for the brand after hearing how people have had to wait and wait for their dream bag.  I really have not had to wait too long after going to the boutique for the first time.  I will probably give up the fight for now and keep my little $11,515.34... Well, actually that is not little!!!!! But I know that will be hard to do bc I love, love, love the Bambou!!!! It is the most gorgeous shade of green I have ever seen.


----------



## luckylove

smile4me6 said:


> WELLLLL,,,,,,, looks like I'm a victim of a THIRD....yes, you read that right... A THIRD skunk bag!  This one doesn't smell as bad as the other 2 HOWEVER the smell is still there!!! The smell is just on the front...not the back and not the inside.  My SA's have been so kind to me so I am definitely not looking forward to this return!!!!



Oh dear! 3???  I can not imagine how frustrated you must be! Big hugs to you!! Would you consider a replacement in clemence since it does not appear to be a problem?  I am still awaiting a replacement for my skunk.  No luck just yet, but hoping something great will show up soon.  Best of luck to you and I hope you get a proper replacement soon!!


----------



## smile4me6

luckylove said:


> Oh dear! 3???  I can not imagine how frustrated you must be! Big hugs to you!! Would you consider a replacement in clemence since it does not appear to be a problem?  I am still awaiting a replacement for my skunk.  No luck just yet, but hoping something great will show up soon.  Best of luck to you and I hope you get a proper replacement soon!!




Yes, THREE!! I am beyond frustrated!! I would take any leather at this point just has to be Bambou!!  However, the more I think about it, the more I say that I should get over Hermes right now and just be content with what I have!!


----------



## pcil

smile4me6 said:


> Am I the only one with 3???!!!?? The SA's have been nothing but sweet about it and I smelled it before I left the boutique.  It smelled fine, I guess.  I did not do the sun exposure thing for a few days bc I was really scared that it would smell bad.  After doing the sun test, it smelled a little but not as bad as twice before with my previous skunks. I put it in my daughter's room that is very bright in the morning.  She walked in and immediately said EWWWW, something smells like bad body odor!! I have not spoken to my SA just yet.....I am dreading the conversation!!!!!  I am REALLY disappointed.  I am VERY new to Hermes and didn't expect to fall so hard for the brand after hearing how people have had to wait and wait for their dream bag.  I really have not had to wait too long after going to the boutique for the first time.  I will probably give up the fight for now and keep my little $11,515.34... Well, actually that is not little!!!!! But I know that will be hard to do bc I love, love, love the Bambou!!!! It is the most gorgeous shade of green I have ever seen.




I'm so sorry to bear that! We are in the same boat, I got my 4th skunk last week. I returned it right away. They offered me refund or another replacement. I'm waiting for another replacement. Just like yours, my last one does not stink as bad as the other 3, but I don't want to settle.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

smile4me6 said:


> Am I the only one with 3???!!!?? The SA's have been nothing but sweet about it and I smelled it before I left the boutique.  It smelled fine, I guess.  I did not do the sun exposure thing for a few days bc I was really scared that it would smell bad.  After doing the sun test, it smelled a little but not as bad as twice before with my previous skunks. I put it in my daughter's room that is very bright in the morning.  She walked in and immediately said EWWWW, something smells like bad body odor!! I have not spoken to my SA just yet.....I am dreading the conversation!!!!!  I am REALLY disappointed.  I am VERY new to Hermes and didn't expect to fall so hard for the brand after hearing how people have had to wait and wait for their dream bag.  I really have not had to wait too long after going to the boutique for the first time.  I will probably give up the fight for now and keep my little $11,515.34... Well, actually that is not little!!!!! But I know that will be hard to do bc I love, love, love the Bambou!!!! It is the most gorgeous shade of green I have ever seen.





pcil said:


> I'm so sorry to bear that! We are in the same boat, I got my 4th skunk last week. I returned it right away. They offered me refund or another replacement. I'm waiting for another replacement. Just like yours, my last one does not stink as bad as the other 3, but I don't want to settle.



ladies, have all of your skunks been togo?


----------



## Jadeite

smile4me6 said:


> Yes, THREE!! I am beyond frustrated!! I would take any leather at this point just has to be Bambou!!  However, the more I think about it, the more I say that I should get over Hermes right now and just be content with what I have!!







pcil said:


> I'm so sorry to bear that! We are in the same boat, I got my 4th skunk last week. I returned it right away. They offered me refund or another replacement. I'm waiting for another replacement. Just like yours, my last one does not stink as bad as the other 3, but I don't want to settle.




Beyond ridiculous. I agree, they should be kissing your feet.


----------



## Jadeite

Three or four bags in a row, this means stocks of skunks are still being shipped to stores. Means they haven't fully resolved this issue yet. 

I remember an earlier post someone said H had detected which tannery this issue was coming from and stopped bags from going to stores? 

Doesn't seem to be the case.


----------



## Nico_79

smile4me6 said:


> Yes, THREE!! I am beyond frustrated!! I would take any leather at this point just has to be Bambou!!  However, the more I think about it, the more I say that I should get over Hermes right now and just be content with what I have!!



I'm sorry to hear about your replacement bag being a skunk too! 
As much as you want to hold on to this bag I strongly suggest you speak to your SA. I'm sure they will help you and feel more than apologetic. 






pcil said:


> I'm so sorry to bear that! We are in the same boat, I got my 4th skunk last week. I returned it right away. They offered me refund or another replacement. I'm waiting for another replacement. Just like yours, my last one does not stink as bad as the other 3, but I don't want to settle.



Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear this pcil! I agree you shouldn't settle, these are luxury items that should live up to the expectations of the customer. I hope H will resolve this for you.


----------



## doloresmia

Jadeite said:


> Three or four bags in a row, this means stocks of skunks are still being shipped to stores. Means they haven't fully resolved this issue yet.
> 
> I remember an earlier post someone said H had detected which tannery this issue was coming from and stopped bags from going to stores?
> 
> Doesn't seem to be the case.



Given the numbers of skunk bags that continue to be reported, I have suspected the idea H had the issue under control was a myth, like the boogeyman.... tanneries are foul places, so not surprising. 

even with SAs "testing" replacement bags before returning them, skunk bags have been discovered. The skunk smell - in some cases - requires the pores to open up through use AND heat which is why some of us have received replacements that stink.

I have had two confirmed - one replaced which i suspected was skunky but cured, and the other supposedly en route for the last couple weeks. I feel horrible for those of us like PCIL and smile4me6 reporting 3 and 4!

the only good news is that with this is it seems like h is doing a better job of remedying the issue for those reporting now. that is some comfort at least.


----------



## smile4me6

pcil said:


> I'm so sorry to bear that! We are in the same boat, I got my 4th skunk last week. I returned it right away. They offered me refund or another replacement. I'm waiting for another replacement. Just like yours, my last one does not stink as bad as the other 3, but I don't want to settle.




OMG FOUR!!!!! I will not settle either!!!! Please let me know when you get ur replacement!! What color, size, leather?


----------



## huh

smile4me6 said:


> Yes, THREE!! I am beyond frustrated!! I would take any leather at this point just has to be Bambou!!  However, the more I think about it, the more I say that I should get over Hermes right now and just be content with what I have!!



I am so sorry to hear this. I can't imagine how heartbreaking this is for you.

Can't believe that they still have skunky leather in their inventory by now.


----------



## pcil

Sorry on my phone, can't quote one by one. Mine are all togo. The last replacement that I received was a Q stamp bag, which surprised me because when I gave them the bag it was back early this year and they told me they were making me a new replacement bag. I thought it would be R stamp if they actually made me a new one.


----------



## Mariapia

pcil said:


> I'm so sorry to bear that! We are in the same boat, I got my 4th skunk last week. I returned it right away. They offered me refund or another replacement. I'm waiting for another replacement. Just like yours, my last one does not stink as bad as the other 3, but I don't want to settle.




4? I am speechless! How come they have not solved the problem?
You don't want to settle and you are right!
This situation is unbearable!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Just my 2 cents, but if I received a skunk bag ~ even if it was my 5th skunk and a color that I adored ~ I would take it back immediately to my SA. These are investment pieces that should last a lifetime. I already know which colors Bs and Ks that I am handing down to each of my DDs. Yes, I am planning that far ahead, lol and I would not settle on a skunk bag.


----------



## huh

smile4me6 said:


> Yes, THREE!! I am beyond frustrated!! I would take any leather at this point just has to be Bambou!!  However, the more I think about it, the more I say that I should get over Hermes right now and just be content with what I have!!










pcil said:


> I'm so sorry to bear that! We are in the same boat, I got my 4th skunk last week. I returned it right away. They offered me refund or another replacement. I'm waiting for another replacement. Just like yours, my last one does not stink as bad as the other 3, but I don't want to settle.



Can't believe this is still happening to customers multiple times  seriously, Hermes, this NEEDS to be fixed!!

I am so sorry to hear this


----------



## klynneann

Wow - this is crazy! I am so sorry this is happening to you all.


----------



## swezfamily

smile4me6 said:


> Am I the only one with 3???!!!?? The SA's have been nothing but sweet about it and I smelled it before I left the boutique.  It smelled fine, I guess.  I did not do the sun exposure thing for a few days bc I was really scared that it would smell bad.  After doing the sun test, it smelled a little but not as bad as twice before with my previous skunks. I put it in my daughter's room that is very bright in the morning.  She walked in and immediately said EWWWW, something smells like bad body odor!! I have not spoken to my SA just yet.....I am dreading the conversation!!!!!  I am REALLY disappointed.  I am VERY new to Hermes and didn't expect to fall so hard for the brand after hearing how people have had to wait and wait for their dream bag.  I really have not had to wait too long after going to the boutique for the first time.  I will probably give up the fight for now and keep my little $11,515.34... Well, actually that is not little!!!!! But I know that will be hard to do bc I love, love, love the Bambou!!!! It is the most gorgeous shade of green I have ever seen.




I can't believe that your beautiful new bamboo bag also stinks!  How disappointing, and inconvenient, to have to go through the return/exchange process 3 times. At this point, H should be testing all bags before selling them.

Good luck with notifying your SA of the problem once again.  Maybe just hold off on the idea of an H bag until this problem is fully under control.


----------



## swezfamily

pcil said:


> I'm so sorry to bear that! We are in the same boat, I got my 4th skunk last week. I returned it right away. They offered me refund or another replacement. I'm waiting for another replacement. Just like yours, my last one does not stink as bad as the other 3, but I don't want to settle.




4?  Just horrible!!


----------



## swezfamily

Nico_79 said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your replacement bag being a skunk too!
> As much as you want to hold on to this bag I strongly suggest you speak to your SA. I'm sure they will help you and feel more than apologetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear this pcil! I agree you shouldn't settle, these are luxury items that should live up to the expectations of the customer. I hope H will resolve this for you.




Nico - please tell me that your new Etain is still smelling OK. Fingers crossed


----------



## Nico_79

swezfamily said:


> Nico - please tell me that your new Etain is still smelling OK. Fingers crossed



Yes mine is delicious smelling leather, but also in clemence vs the original togo. My first two were togo leather and both skunks. Can't handle togo anymore!


----------



## swezfamily

Nico_79 said:


> Yes mine is delicious smelling leather, but also in clemence vs the original togo. My first two were togo leather and both skunks. Can't handle togo anymore!




Oh, is your new Etain in Clemence?  I thought it was Togo. That's what I'm waiting for.


----------



## Nico_79

swezfamily said:


> Oh, is your new Etain in Clemence?  I thought it was Togo. That's what I'm waiting for.



Yes it's clemence as I think there is a serious issue with the togo leather currently. I didn't want to risk getting another togo since handing over my bag end of December.


----------



## pcil

Nico_79 said:


> Yes mine is delicious smelling leather, but also in clemence vs the original togo. My first two were togo leather and both skunks. Can't handle togo anymore!



They are now offering me a clemence bag, but in sz 35(mine was 30). I'm going to wait until the same size comes is. They told me if I want an exact replacement it will take another 4-6mths, so I told them I will take other colors.


----------



## Nico_79

pcil said:


> They are now offering me a clemence bag, but in sz 35(mine was 30). I'm going to wait until the same size comes is. They told me if I want an exact replacement it will take another 4-6mths, so I told them I will take other colors.



Hmm I wonder if they can't fix togo? I agree you should wait for a size 30, Clemence is a bit heavier.


----------



## smile4me6

Israeli_Flava said:


> ladies, have all of your skunks been togo?




My first was Togo...the 2nd and 3rd were Epsom


----------



## swezfamily

Nico_79 said:


> Yes it's clemence as I think there is a serious issue with the togo leather currently. I didn't want to risk getting another togo since handing over my bag end of December.




Understandable. I'm definitely worrying about the Etain togo I'm waiting for, especially since people are still receiving skunky bags. I guess all I can do is try to wait patiently and hope for the best.


----------



## pcil

Nico_79 said:


> Hmm I wonder if they can't fix togo? I agree you should wait for a size 30, Clemence is a bit heavier.



It's possible. I was looking at the color swatch and even from those small leather patches, I can smell the skunk


----------



## Israeli_Flava

smile4me6 said:


> My first was Togo...the 2nd and 3rd were Epsom



Very interesting. Imagine if your boutique told you the problem doesn't exist in Epsom..... This company really needs to get it together!!!!!

So sorry to hear this....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

pcil said:


> It's possible. I was looking at the color swatch and even from those small leather patches, I can smell the skunk



Ew. Seriously!?


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

I am sorry to hear that even epsom smells now. Maybe it's not the leather but the dye that makes the leather smell bad? 

Any advice on how I'd know know for sure that mine won't smell like dead skunks? I'd prefer to know sooner than later ...

Thank you ladies for your advice!


----------



## Nico_79

Hermesdiorduo said:


> I am sorry to hear that even epsom smells now. Maybe it's not the leather but the dye that makes the leather smell bad?
> 
> Any advice on how I'd know know for sure that mine won't smell like dead skunks? I'd prefer to know sooner than later ...
> 
> Thank you ladies for your advice!



Unfortunately there isn't a way to know in advance, even R stamp bags are affected.  The only sure fire way is to take the bag home and do a sun test for an hour.  I'm not a chemist, but I really think UV rays or sun exposure triggers something with the chemicals used on the leather. I remember getting my replacement kelly and using a hair dryer to heat it up, there wasn't much smell to it. As soon as I put in on a chair in front of the window for an hour, OMG it was so obvious I was mortified. This is the best advice I can give, I'm sure other ladies can chime in.


----------



## smile4me6

Nico_79 said:


> Unfortunately there isn't a way to know in advance, even R stamp bags are affected.  The only sure fire way is to take the bag home and do a sun test for an hour.  I'm not a chemist, but I really think UV rays or sun exposure triggers something with the chemicals used on the leather. I remember getting my replacement kelly and using a hair dryer to heat it up, there wasn't much smell to it. As soon as I put in on a chair in front of the window for an hour, OMG it was so obvious I was mortified. This is the best advice I can give, I'm sure other ladies can chime in.




Doesn't even have to be an hour in my experience!! My 3rd skunk bag stinks immediately when placed in the sun...however, the smell disappears very quickly once removed out of the sun


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

Nico_79 said:


> Unfortunately there isn't a way to know in advance, even R stamp bags are affected.  The only sure fire way is to take the bag home and do a sun test for an hour.  I'm not a chemist, but I really think UV rays or sun exposure triggers something with the chemicals used on the leather. I remember getting my replacement kelly and using a hair dryer to heat it up, there wasn't much smell to it. As soon as I put in on a chair in front of the window for an hour, OMG it was so obvious I was mortified. This is the best advice I can give, I'm sure other ladies can chime in.




Thank you for the advise Nico. I will try to do it once I wrap my head that mine could also be one of the stinkies. Will keep you posted if mine smells. I do hope not. &#128513; I hope your bag gets replaced soon.


----------



## Mindi B

An explanation posted somewhere in this thread suggests the problem might be that hides were not allowed to dry fully during the tanning process.  The resulting trapped moisture allows bacteria to grow--smelly bacteria.  And that explains Nico's accurate observation: when the skins warm up and the pores open, the smell emerges.  Don't know if this is correct, but it's certainly logical and fits the established facts.  In any case, there is no way to know if you have a stinker until you can give it the sun test (being in a warm room/car works too).  Without having much deeper knowledge of Hermes' supply chain than I will ever possess, it's impossible to know whether there is even any reasonable way for Hermes to eliminate the bad leather(s) early in the manufacturing process.  They may or may not have a record-keeping system that permits this level of discrimination at the "hides" level.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> An explanation posted somewhere in this thread suggests the problem might be that hides were not allowed to dry fully during the tanning process.  The resulting trapped moisture allows bacteria to grow--smelly bacteria.  And that explains Nico's accurate observation: when the skins warm up and the pores open, the smell emerges.  Don't know if this is correct, but it's certainly logical and fits the established facts.  In any case, there is no way to know if you have a stinker until you can give it the sun test (being in a warm room/car works too).  Without having much deeper knowledge of Hermes' supply chain than I will ever possess, *it's impossible to know whether there is even any reasonable way for Hermes to eliminate the bad leather(s) early in the manufacturing process.*  They may or may not have a record-keeping system that permits this level of discrimination at the "hides" level.



Agreed *Mindi*, although H KNOWS there is a problem, I think it would be very difficult for them to eliminate the stinky bags before shipping them out to the stores.


----------



## Nico_79

Hermesdiorduo said:


> Thank you for the advise Nico. I will try to do it once I wrap my head that mine could also be one of the stinkies. Will keep you posted if mine smells. I do hope not. &#55357;&#56833; I hope your bag gets replaced soon.


 
You're welcome, I hope yours isn't a stinker. I think more people have had good luck than bad.  

And thanks for the well wishes, but I've been lucky to get my replacement bag last month. I think it is really hit and miss at this point which is frustrating for everyone involved.


----------



## Nico_79

Mindi B said:


> An explanation posted somewhere in this thread suggests the problem might be that hides were not allowed to dry fully during the tanning process.  The resulting trapped moisture allows bacteria to grow--smelly bacteria.  And that explains Nico's accurate observation: when the skins warm up and the pores open, the smell emerges.  Don't know if this is correct, but it's certainly logical and fits the established facts.  In any case, there is no way to know if you have a stinker until you can give it the sun test (being in a warm room/car works too).  Without having much deeper knowledge of Hermes' supply chain than I will ever possess, it's impossible to know whether there is even any reasonable way for Hermes to eliminate the bad leather(s) early in the manufacturing process.  They may or may not have a record-keeping system that permits this level of discrimination at the "hides" level.


 
This is what I've wondered too, in order to shorten lead times on the hides, the tannery may have tried to cut a few corners.  It's really impossible to say what has happened unless we have an H insider that could share info. 

What worries me is that H cannot track or stop the defective hides from being produced. You would think that each hide has a serial number or mark then is handed off to the craftsperson to work on. If this is the case, could H not determine that XX number of bags are defective and stop production or in the case where they are made, pull them from stock? I would think only the items that are in the process of being shipped would be an issue.  I'm probably overthinking this....sigh. I wish I could visit their production facility to see.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Mindi B said:


> An explanation posted somewhere in this thread suggests *the problem might be that hides were not allowed to dry fully during the tanning process.  The resulting trapped moisture allows bacteria to grow--smelly bacteria.*  And that explains Nico's accurate observation: when the skins warm up and the pores open, the smell emerges.  Don't know if this is correct, but it's certainly logical and fits the established facts.  In any case, there is no way to know if you have a stinker until you can give it the sun test (being in a warm room/car works too).  Without having much deeper knowledge of Hermes' supply chain than I will ever possess, it's impossible to know whether there is even any reasonable way for Hermes to eliminate the bad leather(s) early in the manufacturing process.  They may or may not have a record-keeping system that permits this level of discrimination at the "hides" level.



Yes, I posted this as it was the explanation provided by the Operations Manager from the Vienna, Va. boutique...


----------



## Mindi B

Thanks, IF.  This still is the most sensible explanation, IMO.  And yup, Nico, I've thought exactly the same thing: H was trying to increase production quantity and speed, and this is the result.  Like they say, "Fast, cheap, and good--pick two."  In Hermes' case, pick one!  (Hint: neither fast nor cheap.   And right now, not always good.  )


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Nico_79 said:


> This is what I've wondered too, in order to shorten lead times on the hides, the tannery may have tried to cut a few corners.  It's really impossible to say what has happened unless we have an H insider that could share info.
> 
> What worries me is that H cannot track or stop the defective hides from being produced. *You would think that each hide has a serial number or mark then is handed off to the craftsperson to work on. *If this is the case, could H not determine that XX number of bags are defective and stop production or in the case where they are made, pull them from stock? I would think only the items that are in the process of being shipped would be an issue.  I'm probably overthinking this....sigh. I wish I could visit their production facility to see.



All the pics I have seen show a large sheet with multiple "patterns" outlining where to cut the hide in order to make the different pieces of the bags. I would not think  the large sheet is stamped at all, but who knows?


----------



## Mindi B

Good point, IF--underlines the fact that lots and lots of products, including different styles of bags, parts of bags, and SLGs, can all come from one (stinky) hide.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Mindi B said:


> Good point, IF--underlines the fact that lots and lots of products, including different styles of bags, parts of bags, and SLGs, can all come from one (stinky) hide.



Exaaaaaactly Mindi! Stinky bags, stinky Ulysses, stinky leather swatches.... on and on....
Also explains why one panel can stink and not the rest of the bag...


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

Thank you for all the infos and the replies from this thread especially from the people who've gone through this before and who'd given their time to voice their opinions.. It makes it easier to know what I could expect and what to do if I do get a stinker. 

Opened the box and mine smells faintly of leather and rubber at the moment .. But from what Nico said it should be stronger.. Will try the sun test tomorrow. Wish me luck ladies!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hermesdiorduo said:


> Thank you for all the infos and the replies from this thread especially from the people who've gone through this before and who'd given their time to voice their opinions.. It makes it easier to know what I could expect and what to do if I do get a stinker.
> 
> Opened the box and mine smells faintly of leather and rubber at the moment .. But from what Nico said it should be stronger.. Will try the sun test tomorrow. Wish me luck ladies!



Good luck, *Hermesdiorduo*! I had such anxiety doing the sun test on my anemone B and I still wonder did I leave it in the sun long enough? Will it turn in to a stinky B overnight? This skunky issue has given me such stress. I am not queuing up for a togo or epsom B or K for a long time.


----------



## Nico_79

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Good luck, *Hermesdiorduo*! I had such anxiety doing the sun test on my anemone B and I still wonder did I leave it in the sun long enough? Will it turn in to a stinky B overnight? This skunky issue has given me such stress. *I am not queuing up for a togo or epsom B or K for a long time.*



This is my feeling exactly! Avoiding both for now until the issue is resolved.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hermesdiorduo said:


> Thank you for all the infos and the replies from this thread especially from the people who've gone through this before and who'd given their time to voice their opinions.. It makes it easier to know what I could expect and what to do if I do get a stinker.
> 
> *Opened the box and mine smells faintly of leather and rubber at the moment *.. But from what Nico said it should be stronger.. Will try the sun test tomorrow. Wish me luck ladies!



This doesn't matter. You need to put the bag in the direct sunlight and leave it there for a few hours. The stronger the sun is, the better. I left my replacement bag in the direct summer sun for 6 hours and would rotate it to see if particular panels stunk hahahaha


----------



## smile4me6

Hermesdiorduo said:


> Thank you for all the infos and the replies from this thread especially from the people who've gone through this before and who'd given their time to voice their opinions.. It makes it easier to know what I could expect and what to do if I do get a stinker.
> 
> Opened the box and mine smells faintly of leather and rubber at the moment .. But from what Nico said it should be stronger.. Will try the sun test tomorrow. Wish me luck ladies!




Just FYI....my third stinker started out smelling like rubber on one side and leather on the other.  The rubber smelling side is the stinky part!!! Do the sun test ASAP!!!


----------



## mygoodies

I was praying NOT to see another skunk posts again here! When will this nightmare come to an end. Its so frustrating reading all yr sad skunk stories. Keeping all my limbs crossed for your quick and non-skunk replacemets asap!

As much as Im hoping for my first B to come in quickly I do hope all this will be resolved before mine gets delivered. I prefer to wait than to have to return my bag after a few days....that would be even worse!


----------



## biscuit1

Typically hides only have a number on them that shows how many square feet the hide is in size. Hermes should know which hides came from where because they should have a shipping or purchase order. From what I have seen , Hermes has a craftsman that lays out the pattern ,making the maximum use of hide. Then the bundle of pieces go to craftsman assembling item. It is entirely possible since they buy huge lots of same color / same leather that if the hide is too small or has a defect (hole, scar, brand mark) they may take an additional - let's say side or something less noticeable from the next hide in the stack and bundle that. That's the only way I can figure out that one part of a bag stinks and not another.


----------



## smile4me6

Well, my 3rd skunky smelling Birkin was returned today but the SA's were very apologetic and sweet as always!!!  We will see what happens next!!


----------



## etoile de mer

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Good luck, *Hermesdiorduo*! I had such anxiety doing the sun test on my anemone B and I still wonder did I leave it in the sun long enough? Will it turn in to a stinky B overnight? This skunky issue has given me such stress. I am not queuing up for a togo or epsom B or K for a long time.





Nico_79 said:


> This is my feeling exactly! Avoiding both for now until the issue is resolved.



*Vigee* and *Nico* - I completely agree with both of you, I'm avoiding togo and epsom for the near future! Who needs the stress!


----------



## pcil

smile4me6 said:


> Well, my 3rd skunky smelling Birkin was returned today but the SA's were very apologetic and sweet as always!!!  We will see what happens next!!



Yay! I hope your replacement will come sooner. Are you asking for the exact same color combo?


----------



## luckylove

etoile de mer said:


> *Vigee* and *Nico* - I completely agree with both of you, I'm avoiding togo and epsom for the near future! Who needs the stress!



Somehow, I can't give up my love for togo! Even after having my own skunk, I keep hoping for my next gorgeous skunk free togo bag.


----------



## smile4me6

pcil said:


> Yay! I hope your replacement will come sooner. Are you asking for the exact same color combo?




Doesn't look good for another Bamboo.  However, I was offered a Rouge Casaque Birkin....thinking about it!


----------



## etoile de mer

luckylove said:


> Somehow, I can't give up my love for togo! Even after having my own skunk, I keep hoping for my next gorgeous skunk free togo bag.



I can certainly understand this, *luckylove*! Such an ordeal for everyone dealing with this! Per the timeline you were given, is your replacement due soon?


----------



## chicinthecity777

luckylove said:


> Somehow, I can't give up my love for togo! Even after having my own skunk, I keep hoping for my next gorgeous skunk free togo bag.



I am with you my dear. I still love togo and lucky me and some friends have bought togo bags recently and thank god they don't smell. So let's not blow this out of proportion to think all togo bags smell.


----------



## pcil

smile4me6 said:


> Doesn't look good for another Bamboo.  However, I was offered a Rouge Casaque Birkin....thinking about it!



that's a stunning color!!


----------



## etoile de mer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I am with you my dear. I still love togo and lucky me and some friends have bought togo bags recently and thank god they don't smell. So let's not blow this out of proportion to think all togo bags smell.



I'm so glad to hear this, *xiangxiang*! 

Hoping this will be sorted out soon, for all waiting for replacements.


----------



## purselover888

smile4me6 said:


> Doesn't look good for another Bamboo.  However, I was offered a Rouge Casaque Birkin....thinking about it!



In my opinion you should definitely take it if it's in epsom.


----------



## luckylove

etoile de mer said:


> I can certainly understand this, *luckylove*! Such an ordeal for everyone dealing with this! Per the timeline you were given, is your replacement due soon?



Unfortunately, H would not replace the original bag. They gave a refund and my SA offered me one bag that was not quite "the one" as a replacement.  Still waiting on one that might capture my heart....


----------



## smile4me6

pcil said:


> that's a stunning color!!




Yes it is gorgeous!!! They are holding it to give me some time to think if I REALLY can give up on the  Bamboo dream!


----------



## smile4me6

purselover888 said:


> In my opinion you should definitely take it if it's in epsom.




It is Epsom....do you have one?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

smile4me6 said:


> It is Epsom....do you have one?



RC is amazing in Epsom! Epsom takes color so well!!! Is it GHW????


----------



## etoile de mer

luckylove said:


> Unfortunately, H would not replace the original bag. They gave a refund and my SA offered me one bag that was not quite "the one" as a replacement.  Still waiting on one that might capture my heart....



Oh, so sorry to hear, *luckylove*.  But so smart to wait for the one that makes your heart sing! Sending beat wishes in finding it soon.


----------



## smile4me6

Israeli_Flava said:


> RC is amazing in Epsom! Epsom takes color so well!!! Is it GHW????




No, it's palladium but it is absolute stunning!!


----------



## purselover888

smile4me6 said:


> It is Epsom....do you have one?



Yes, RC epsom is awesome!  Mine is GHW, but PHW is awesome too.  It looks very fresh with PHW.  You should definitely get it!  1000000 times better in epsom than clemence for this color, in my personal opinion.


----------



## smile4me6

purselover888 said:


> Yes, RC epsom is awesome!  Mine is GHW, but PHW is awesome too.  It looks very fresh with PHW.  You should definitely get it!  1000000 times better in epsom than clemence for this color, in my personal opinion.




I know this is off topic but I Would love to see some pictures!!


----------



## Nico_79

purselover888 said:


> Yes, RC epsom is awesome!  Mine is GHW, but PHW is awesome too.  It looks very fresh with PHW.  You should definitely get it!  1000000 times better in epsom than clemence for this color, in my personal opinion.



+1 I think RC looks best in epsom since this is a bright vibrant red. My only other preference would be Chevre, but that's reserved for SO.  Here is an old pic of mine.


----------



## luckylove

etoile de mer said:


> Oh, so sorry to hear, *luckylove*.  But so smart to wait for the one that makes your heart sing! Sending beat wishes in finding it soon.



Thank you, dear!


----------



## smile4me6

Nico_79 said:


> +1 I think RC looks best in epsom since this is a bright vibrant red. My only other preference would be Chevre, but that's reserved for SO.  Here is an old pic of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2725371




Oooh, thank you for sharing!!! Pure deliciousness and I bet it smells delightful!!!


----------



## Nico_79

smile4me6 said:


> Oooh, thank you for sharing!!! Pure deliciousness and I bet it smells delightful!!!


You're welcome!  
I'm lucky this one never had any issues, from day one to now it still smells like leather. 
I think if you're considering RC, make sure you love it. Bamboo is a wonderful green that will not be repeated again, so if you're heart is set on green I think you should wait. But if RC makes your heart sing, go for it! I think it's the best red out there.


----------



## smile4me6

Nico_79 said:


> You're welcome!
> I'm lucky this one never had any issues, from day one to now it still smells like leather.
> I think if you're considering RC, make sure you love it. Bamboo is a wonderful green that will not be repeated again, so if you're heart is set on green I think you should wait. But if RC makes your heart sing, go for it! I think it's the best red out there.




I'm sooo torn bc I initially wanted a shade of red....got the stinky vermillion...then fell for 2 stinky Bamboos.  I just love them both not to mention Anemone...but I won't get started on that color!! Wish I could have all 3!!!! Lol


----------



## Chloesam

I purchased a B togo in Bambou in Feb.  Totally babied it.  Never left it in the sun in the car until one day by accident last Sunday!  It was a really hot day. I was walking around church and it smelled like skunk.  I couldn't figure it out.  I though a skunk had sprayed outside the church grounds.  Everywhere I went people said it smelled like skunk but not on me.  Fast forward a few days....I am surfing purse forum and found this thread.  Suddenly a light bulb went on.  The next morning I did the sun test and sure enough. Skunk!  I was really sad.  I love my bamboo B so much!  I called my amazing SA the next morning and she called me today saying she has one for me and I can pick it up.  She said this one has been "tested".  I am really pleased.  I almost can't believe this could be resolved so quickly.  I am a bit skeptical that this bag is ok after reading posts that people keep getting 2nd and 3rd and 4th skunks.  I am really appreciative of every single PF lady who came before me with this issue.  Without you It may have taken me awhile to figure this out and I definitely wouldn't have known what to do about it.  I must say that while I absolutely love my SA and think she is amazing, I am a bit disappointed that Hermes Corporate did not tell all stores to contact their customers who had purchased B's fitting the profile to check their bags (Q and R stamps, Togo, Bambou...)Fingers crossed that this one will be skunk free!


----------



## HerLuv

Congrats to all of you who have reveived the replacement bags skunk-free and chloesam who got hers the next day. I think you broke the record here. Hope your luck transfers to me and others who are still waiting. I myself have been waiting for a month without any update..


----------



## chkpfbeliever

I've not heard of any complaints here on other H bags that were Togo or Epsom.  If you think that the same hides were cut into Lindys or Picotins, we would have heard of it by now.

How come this problem is only limited to Bs & Ks ?


----------



## Mariapia

Chloesam said:


> I purchased a B togo in Bambou in Feb. Totally babied it. Never left it in the sun in the car until one day by accident last Sunday! It was a really hot day. I was walking around church and it smelled like skunk. I couldn't figure it out. I though a skunk had sprayed outside the church grounds. Everywhere I went people said it smelled like skunk but not on me. Fast forward a few days....I am surfing purse forum and found this thread. Suddenly a light bulb went on. The next morning I did the sun test and sure enough. Skunk! I was really sad. I love my bamboo B so much! I called my amazing SA the next morning and she called me today saying she has one for me and I can pick it up. She said this one has been "tested". I am really pleased. I almost can't believe this could be resolved so quickly. I am a bit skeptical that this bag is ok after reading posts that people keep getting 2nd and 3rd and 4th skunks. I am really appreciative of every single PF lady who came before me with this issue. Without you It may have taken me awhile to figure this out and I definitely wouldn't have known what to do about it. I must say that while I absolutely love my SA and think she is amazing, I am a bit disappointed that Hermes Corporate did not tell all stores to contact their customers who had purchased B's fitting the profile to check their bags (Q and R stamps, Togo, Bambou...)Fingers crossed that this one will be skunk free!


 
That's a question I asked myself. Lots of H bags owners around the world are not TPF members, probably face the same issues and have never heard of the skunk smell.
What do they do when they realize their H stinks?
I  browsed the Internet to see if the smell issue in H bags was mentioned somewhere else and didn't find antthing.....


----------



## mistikat

chkpfbeliever said:


> I've not heard of any complaints here on other H bags that were Togo or Epsom.  If you think that the same hides were cut into Lindys or Picotins, we would have heard of it by now.
> 
> How come this problem is only limited to Bs & Ks ?




Lindys and Picotins are not made with epsom and togo....


----------



## chicinthecity777

chkpfbeliever said:


> I've not heard of any complaints here on other H bags that were Togo or Epsom.  If you think that the same hides were cut into Lindys or Picotins, we would have heard of it by now.
> 
> How come this problem is only limited to Bs & Ks ?



It's not confined to Bs or Ks only. There are reports on SLG too. It shouldn't matter what bag/item it is. If a hide is smelly, it will smell no matter what. But smaller items have smaller leather hence the smell would not be as strong.


----------



## huh

chkpfbeliever said:


> How come this problem is only limited to Bs & Ks ?



Not limited to B and K only. I got skunky Dogon wallet. Maybe not too many reports on wallets because they don't get exposed to the sun much. That Dogon wallet was much much stinkier than my stinky K.


----------



## Nico_79

xiangxiang0731 said:


> It's not confined to Bs or Ks only. There are reports on SLG too. It shouldn't matter what bag/item it is. If a hide is smelly, it will smell no matter what. But smaller items have smaller leather hence the smell would not be as strong.


 
Agreed and its likely that people do not leave their slgs out in the sun for much exposure, so reports would be minimal.

No offense to H SA's, but I wouldn't trust their idea of "tested". Do you own test ladies!! Make sure your dream bag isn't a skunk in disguise! We pay too much and go through too much to be stuck with a bag that is an embarassment to wear outside of our homes. I mean really, what would people think of a woman carrying a b or k that smells like bad BO? Ugh...I'd be utterly mortified!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

huh said:


> Not limited to B and K only. I got skunky Dogon wallet. Maybe not too many reports on wallets because they don't get exposed to the sun much. *That Dogon wallet was much much stinkier than my stinky K.*



*huh*, oh gosh, that sounds HORRIBLE!! I still can't get my brain around how H let this skunk problem get completely out of control.


----------



## biscuit1

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *huh*, oh gosh, that sounds HORRIBLE!! I still can't get my brain around how H let this skunk problem get completely out of control.


 
I keep thinking that as well . My guess is they receive those hides rolled up in large bundles. They are opened , sorted through and one by one the patterns go onto leather hides and the pieces cut out. All those pieces go off to become something. Once completed , they are packaged and sent away and arrive at stores. If it's sunlight that sets off odor they really wouldn't know unless the craftsman's bench had sunshine streaming in.


----------



## huh

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *huh*, oh gosh, that sounds HORRIBLE!! I still can't get my brain around how H let this skunk problem get completely out of control.



It was horrible. I didn't dare to put the wallet back in my bag after the sun test because I was worried that it might stink my bag.

I highly recommend testing all togo leather goods from this year and last year...you never know.


----------



## smile4me6

huh said:


> It was horrible. I didn't dare to put the wallet back in my bag after the sun test because I was worried that it might stink my bag.
> 
> I highly recommend testing all togo leather goods from this year and last year...you never know.




After my ordeal, I say test EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## Chloesam

Mariapia said:


> That's a question I asked myself. Lots of H bags owners around the world are not TPF members, probably face the same issues and have never heard of the skunk smell.
> What do they do when they realize their H stinks?
> I  browsed the Internet to see if the smell issue in H bags was mentioned somewhere else and didn't find antthing.....


I agree Mariapia.  I am going to H on Monday to pick replacement B up. I might just put the handbag in my car in their parking lot and go shopping/walk around for an hour or so to check.  Why leave the store if I just have to turn around and return it the next day.


----------



## Mindi B

I agree--I think we all should test our Togo and Epsom bags for ourselves.  My SA did confirm that Paris was "testing the bags" before shipping, but didn't elaborate on how, and I am sure they cannot be 100% accurate given the insidious nature of the problem.  She also said that some bags have been recalled from store inventory (Based on leather batch?  Year?  Don't know), which I actually find really encouraging.  H is at least _trying_ to get out in front and stop selling smelly bags.


----------



## huh

Nico_79 said:


> We pay too much and go through too much to be stuck with a bag that is an embarassment to wear outside of our homes. I mean really, what would people think of a woman carrying a b or k that smells like bad BO? Ugh...I'd be utterly mortified!






smile4me6 said:


> After my ordeal, I say test EVERYTHING!!!



Yes, test test test! Given how much we paid for these items they should be perfect.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

huh said:


> Not limited to B and K only. I got skunky Dogon wallet. Maybe not too many reports on wallets because they don't get exposed to the sun much. That Dogon wallet was much much stinkier than my stinky K.





Nico_79 said:


> Agreed and its likely that people do not leave their slgs out in the sun for much exposure, so reports would be minimal.
> 
> No offense to H SA's, but I wouldn't trust their idea of "tested". Do you own test ladies!! Make sure your dream bag isn't a skunk in disguise! We pay too much and go through too much to be stuck with a bag that is an embarassment to wear outside of our homes. I mean really, what would people think of a woman carrying a b or k that smells like bad BO? Ugh...I'd be utterly mortified!





xiangxiang0731 said:


> It's not confined to Bs or Ks only. There are reports on SLG too. It shouldn't matter what bag/item it is. If a hide is smelly, it will smell no matter what. But smaller items have smaller leather hence the smell would not be as strong.



This is terrible to know that so many items could be affected but I do understand that the hides are cut into different shapes for various products. 

I'm going to get my Dogon wallet in the sun to test.  Have been in storage for a while.  Geesh....


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Chloesam said:


> I agree Mariapia.  I am going to H on Monday to pick replacement B up. I might just put the handbag in my car in their parking lot and go shopping/walk around for an hour or so to check.  Why leave the store if I just have to turn around and return it the next day.



Good idea but make sure that the bag is not visible from the windows.  You could be asking for another problem due to the value of this bag.


----------



## kath00

Just an FYI when I put mine in the trunk on a really warm day for over an hour, no smell developed.

When I put it out in the sun in the back yard on a cooler day, the smell came out almost immediately.  I think it takes being outdoors in the direct sun to activate the smell.  Make sure you test that way!


----------



## smile4me6

kath00 said:


> Just an FYI when I put mine in the trunk on a really warm day for over an hour, no smell developed.
> 
> 
> 
> When I put it out in the sun in the back yard on a cooler day, the smell came out almost immediately.  I think it takes being outdoors in the direct sun to activate the smell.  Make sure you test that way!




Mine didn't have to be outside...just in DIRECT sunlight.  But I believe you should test it in all kinds of ways!!


----------



## Chloesam

Valuable information, thank you all!  I really hadn't thought about it before but I think I better test my BI Constance wallet in epsom today as well before I take the skunk B back on Monday. I am almost afraid to, I really don't want to have a problem with my wallet too! But, better safe than sorry.


----------



## luckylove

Omg!  About 18 months ago, I bought a BE agenda but never used it.  I went to take it out today since I wanted my BE fix and my chances of getting another non skunk BE kelly seem slim.  Guess what??  Even my agenda cover is a skunk!!  Such a gorgeous color, but smells so darn awful!!


----------



## etoile de mer

luckylove said:


> Omg!  About 18 months ago, I bought a BE agenda but never used it.  I went to take it out today since I wanted my BE fix and my chances of getting another non skunk BE kelly seem slim.  Guess what??  Even my agenda cover is a skunk!!  Such a gorgeous color, but smells so darn awful!!



Arghhso sorry to hear, *lucklove*! Hopefully a replacement will be available.  

I really wanted a mini Ulysse in bambou, this spring. But knowing that togo in bambou has been affected, I haven't pursued finding one! I just didn't want to wonder and worry about what might arrive.


----------



## chicinthecity777

I almost forgot I have a Dogon long wallet in togo which I haven't used for a while. Must test it tomorrow!


----------



## smile4me6

Well, here is my replacement!!!! She's gorgeous...Rouge Casaque B35 with PHW...hopefully she will pass the smell test.  I can't test it today bc it's too cloudy!!


----------



## Piyo1115

smile4me6 said:


> Well, here is my replacement!!!! She's gorgeous...Rouge Casaque B35 with PHW...hopefully she will pass the smell test.  I can't test it today bc it's too cloudy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2727399




She is gorgeous!!! Praying that she's not a skunk!


----------



## huh

smile4me6 said:


> Well, here is my replacement!!!! She's gorgeous...Rouge Casaque B35 with PHW...hopefully she will pass the smell test.  I can't test it today bc it's too cloudy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2727399



What a beauty!! Congrats and good luck!


----------



## huh

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I almost forgot I have a Dogon long wallet in togo which I haven't used for a while. Must test it tomorrow!



Keeping all my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## smile4me6

Thank you Everybody!!! You will be the first to know!!


----------



## Nico_79

smile4me6 said:


> Well, here is my replacement!!!! She's gorgeous...Rouge Casaque B35 with PHW...hopefully she will pass the smell test.  I can't test it today bc it's too cloudy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2727399



Congratulations! I hope the test goes well!


----------



## chicinthecity777

huh said:


> Keeping all my fingers crossed for you!



Thank you dear! Let's pray!


----------



## Lurvebags

smile4me6 said:


> Well, here is my replacement!!!! She's gorgeous...Rouge Casaque B35 with PHW...hopefully she will pass the smell test.  I can't test it today bc it's too cloudy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2727399




Woah!! Beautiful bag!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

smile4me6 said:


> Thank you Everybody!!! You will be the first to know!!



Congrats on getting your replacement.  I read that you had 3 bags like that.  Praying that this one will pass the test.


----------



## doves75

smile4me6 said:


> Well, here is my replacement!!!! She's gorgeous...Rouge Casaque B35 with PHW...hopefully she will pass the smell test.  I can't test it today bc it's too cloudy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2727399




Yay....she looks so beautifully vibrant &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;. We all hope that she will pass the test. &#128591;&#128591;&#128591;


----------



## luckylove

etoile de mer said:


> Arghhso sorry to hear, *lucklove*! Hopefully a replacement will be available.
> 
> I really wanted a mini Ulysse in bambou, this spring. But knowing that togo in bambou has been affected, I haven't pursued finding one! I just didn't want to wonder and worry about what might arrive.



I have been tempted too on the bamboo... I think it is a good idea to smell test togo pieces while still at the boutique if there is a sunny spot in which to do the "experiment."  Good luck if you decide to go for it!


----------



## klynneann

smile4me6 said:


> Well, here is my replacement!!!! She's gorgeous...Rouge Casaque B35 with PHW...hopefully she will pass the smell test.  I can't test it today bc it's too cloudy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2727399



Stunning! Good luck - fingers are crossed!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

smile4me6 said:


> Well, here is my replacement!!!! She's gorgeous...Rouge Casaque B35 with PHW...hopefully she will pass the smell test.  I can't test it today bc it's too cloudy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2727399



Beautiful RC B35, *smile4me6*! My fingers are crossed that she passes the test. Which leather is it?


----------



## smile4me6

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Beautiful RC B35, *smile4me6*! My fingers are crossed that she passes the test. Which leather is it?




Epsom!!! I know a lot of folks don't like Epsom...but I love it!! It's much lighter than Togo.. I'm unable to quote everybody but I want to thank everybody again for your well wishes and support!! It really means a lot to know that you guys understand my passion!!!


----------



## purselover888

smile4me6 said:


> Epsom!!! I know a lot of folks don't like Epsom...but I love it!! It's much lighter than Togo.. I'm unable to quote everybody but I want to thank everybody again for your well wishes and support!! It really means a lot to know that you guys understand my passion!!!



Congrats!  I love this bag!  I generally don't carry 35 much any more, but 35 RC epsom w/ PHW is one combo I would jump on.  It is a very cool bag.


----------



## swezfamily

smile4me6 said:


> Well, here is my replacement!!!! She's gorgeous...Rouge Casaque B35 with PHW...hopefully she will pass the smell test.  I can't test it today bc it's too cloudy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2727399




Gorgeous replacement bag!!  Good luck with the skunk test and keep us posted.


----------



## Kitty S.

smile4me6 said:


> Well, here is my replacement!!!! She's gorgeous...Rouge Casaque B35 with PHW...hopefully she will pass the smell test.  I can't test it today bc it's too cloudy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2727399




Congrats! Just love RC&#10084;&#65039; hope it will pass the test!&#128519;


----------



## etoile de mer

luckylove said:


> I have been tempted too on the bamboo... I think it is a good idea to smell test togo pieces while still at the boutique if there is a sunny spot in which to do the "experiment."  Good luck if you decide to go for it!



Thank you, *luckylove*! Sending best wishes to you, as well!


----------



## smile4me6

Still a little nervous about posting bc of my 3 skunky bags.....but I believe all is clear.  Here she is dressed with some new twillies!!


----------



## huh

smile4me6 said:


> View attachment 2729767
> 
> Still a little nervous about posting bc of my 3 skunky bags.....but I believe all is clear.  Here she is dressed with some new twillies!!



Congrats!! She is a beauty.


----------



## Caramelpudding

Hi mindi can u pls help to describe the chemical smell. Trying to  diagnose my bag. Tia.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

smile4me6 said:


> View attachment 2729767
> 
> Still a little nervous about posting bc of my 3 skunky bags.....but I believe all is clear.  Here she is dressed with some new twillies!!



Gorgeous, love the twillies


----------



## VesperSparrow

smile4me6 said:


> View attachment 2729767
> 
> Still a little nervous about posting bc of my 3 skunky bags.....but I believe all is clear.  Here she is dressed with some new twillies!!



So gorgeous - happy she's finally home!


----------



## smile4me6

Thank you everybody!!! I'm still going to test her again once there is some good sunshine!! I will let you all know!!


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

Hi ladies, i did my sun test for 10 minutes in an open space (backyard)  and so far it smells like leather and rubber. Is that the skunk smell we're all talking about?

I know that some did their tests in enclosed, sunny spaces for an hour. +/- whilst I did mine in an open space (backyard) for 10 mins. Would that make such a difference?

So as experiments go mine passed the 10 min test.. But should i do it longer? Trying to figure out the independent and dependent variables. Lol  

Thank you!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Darling, no, what you did is def not sufficient. 
Put inside...where the air does not circulate so you can SMELL it in the room, not where the breeze can blow the smell away. Best to place in a sunny window with the sun directly on the bag. Leave there for an hour. That way, if the smell is faint, you will still expose it. If the smell is faint, leave the bag longer time...

This is what I would suggest if your really want to know the answer.

p.s. No, rubber is not the smell.


----------



## pcil

smile4me6 said:


> View attachment 2729767
> 
> Still a little nervous about posting bc of my 3 skunky bags.....but I believe all is clear.  Here she is dressed with some new twillies!!



Congrats!! She's a beauty! I'm also so glad she's on the clear!! I'm not as lucky as you, I was told they are remaking my bag so I am guessing it will be another 6 months at least before I get another replacement.


----------



## kath00

pcil said:


> Congrats!! She's a beauty! I'm also so glad she's on the clear!! I'm not as lucky as you, I was told they are remaking my bag so I am guessing it will be another 6 months at least before I get another replacement.



OMG that is awful.  How many replacements have you had???


----------



## MYH

Hello dear friends,

For those that have gotten their replacement bags, a big hug and congratulations.  I'm so happy for all those that have gotten closure.  Unfortunately, my journey is just beginning.  Due to a bunch of delays, a dear friend's unexpected death, my family coming to stay at our house for a couple of weeks, and moving cross country, I did not have time to run my bag down to the store but today I finally did it!

So I prepared.  I put the bag on the front seat driving down to get the smell to come out with sunshine and heat but by the time I arrived in the store and was helped, the bag had already cooled down.  I could still smell a slight odor but I wasn't sure if anybody else would be able to.

Thanks to a tPFer's tip, I asked for Carol in aftermarket sales in BH.  She came down and smelled the bag and said she didn't smell anything.  But then reassured me that just because she didn't smell anything at the moment didn't mean that the odor did not exist.  She would have to send it to Paris for evaluation.  Then I got the same reply as everyone else.  If Paris deemed the bag a skunk, then they would make a new one for me and it could take up to 6 months.  Otherwise I could get a refund.  I opted to have my bag replaced because I really like it and she was very gracious and thanked me for my patience.  So I dropped it off, she filled out a repair slip with the comment as "bad odor" and that was that.  

My worry is the following:  What if Paris says my bag is not a skunk and they send it right back to me?  Then I am in a situation where I think it stinks and Hermes does not.  Has anyone else been in this situation?  What do I do then?


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

MYH said:


> My worry is the following:  What if Paris says my bag is not a skunk and they send it right back to me?  Then I am in a situation where I think it stinks and Hermes does not.  Has anyone else been in this situation?  What do I do then?




Oh my. That would really be devastating situation to be in. I wouldn't know what to do.


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

Israeli_Flava said:


> Darling, no, what you did is def not sufficient.
> Put inside...where the air does not circulate so you can SMELL it in the room, not where the breeze can blow the smell away. Best to place in a sunny window with the sun directly on the bag. Leave there for an hour. That way, if the smell is faint, you will still expose it. If the smell is faint, leave the bag longer time...
> 
> This is what I would suggest if your really want to know the answer.
> 
> p.s. No, rubber is not the smell.




IF thank you for your guidance. Will do it again


----------



## Caramelpudding

Dear ladies, 
can u please enlightened on the difference between the chemical smell and skunk smell?
i am soooo trying to figure out if my kelly which i started wearing for 1 week is a skunk. the smell in my case, comes in whiffs, stronger under the sun. in any case, it smell nothing like my previous togo b, which i remember taking deep breaths to enjoy the aroma.

i did the sun test for an hour and the smell tho stronger, did not fill the room. 
when i carry the bag, i smell it on and off.
appreciate any guidance and description on the chemical smell, coz i have never smell skunk before. thanks!!


----------



## perlerare

Caramelpudding said:


> Dear ladies,
> can u please enlightened on the difference between the chemical smell and skunk smell?
> i am soooo trying to figure out if my kelly which i started wearing for 1 week is a skunk. the smell in my case, comes in whiffs, stronger under the sun. in any case, it smell nothing like my previous togo b, which i remember taking deep breaths to enjoy the aroma.
> 
> i did the sun test for an hour and the smell tho stronger, did not fill the room.
> when i carry the bag, i smell it on and off.
> appreciate any guidance and description on the chemical smell, coz i have never smell skunk before. thanks!!



Actually it's very simple : The skunk smell un-mistakingly  *STINKS* so badly that you can't stand it. It's awful...it's even embarrassing. It makes you feel like running away from your bag. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Caramelpudding said:


> Dear ladies,
> can u please enlightened on the difference between the chemical smell and skunk smell?
> i am soooo trying to figure out if my kelly which i started wearing for 1 week is a skunk. the smell in my case, comes in whiffs, stronger under the sun. in any case, it smell nothing like my previous togo b, which i remember taking deep breaths to enjoy the aroma.
> 
> i did the sun test for an hour and the smell tho stronger, did not fill the room.
> when i carry the bag, i smell it on and off.
> appreciate any guidance and description on the chemical smell, coz i have never smell skunk before. thanks!!



Have you ever smelled rotten egg or bad body odor? Similar...
As Perlerare said, makes u totally embarrassed and want to run away... it's terrible and funky.


----------



## Mindi B

Yup, the "skunky" smell is a sharp, musky odor that sort of catches in your throat.  Many people unfamiliar with the classic North American skunk have also compared it to the smell of a long-unwashed body.  It is, as perlerare and IF say, intolerable.  Smells are so difficult to describe in words, but the "chemical" smell I referenced is more recognizably the smell of some sort of processing and, while not lovely, not hugely unpleasant, either.  Just inorganic, sort of.  Don't know if any of this makes sense.  The bottom line is, if your Togo or Epsom leather smells funky and it bothers you, talk to your boutique.
To the poster concerned that Paris might deem a bag unaffected and refuse to replace or refund it, I say that I think this is unlikely.  Now, I could certainly be wrong (and often am), but under the circumstances, if a bag meets the problem specs (type of leather and year of manufacture), I think Paris is too busy to put every returned bag in a hot place and smell 'em.  I imagine they are basing their decision on the bag's provenance and moving on to the next.  JMO.


----------



## Caramelpudding

Mindi B said:


> Yup, the "skunky" smell is a sharp, musky odor that sort of catches in your throat.  Many people unfamiliar with the classic North American skunk have also compared it to the smell of a long-unwashed body.  It is, as perlerare and IF say, intolerable.  Smells are so difficult to describe in words, but the "chemical" smell I referenced is more recognizably the smell of some sort of processing and, while not lovely, not hugely unpleasant, either.  Just inorganic, sort of.  Don't know if any of this makes sense.  The bottom line is, if your Togo or Epsom leather smells funky and it bothers you, talk to your boutique.
> To the poster concerned that Paris might deem a bag unaffected and refuse to replace or refund it, I say that I think this is unlikely.  Now, I could certainly be wrong (and often am), but under the circumstances, if a bag meets the problem specs (type of leather and year of manufacture), I think Paris is too busy to put every returned bag in a hot place and smell 'em.  I imagine they are basing their decision on the bag's provenance and moving on to the next.  JMO.




Thanks.... The smell on my bag smells like sulphur .... Like those super strong pimple cream. When it's stronger it smells a bit like fertilizer.   Sorry if I sound crazy.


----------



## mistikat

Caramelpudding said:


> Thanks.... The smell on my bag smells like sulphur .... Like those super strong pimple cream. When it's stronger it smells a bit like fertilizer.   Sorry if I sound crazy.



Skunk spray smells like sulphur.


----------



## HPassion

Hi, has anyone bought a R stamp bag in the last few months which turned out to be a skunk? I'm hoping the skunk situation are now controlled. Thanks!!!


----------



## Chloesam

Update on my B.  I returned the skunk B yesterday with no problem.  My SA said it didn't need to be tested all SA's/managers could smell it just standing near it.  I think it is important for everyone to understand that the "skunk" smell is really strong!  I tested several other H bags to be sure, all with different leathers. When the bags sat in the sun there was a bit of an odor mixed with the leather but I believe this to be completely normal.  You will KNOW if you have a skunk bag.  It is not subtle.  Hope this helps!


----------



## smile4me6

HPassion said:


> Hi, has anyone bought a R stamp bag in the last few months which turned out to be a skunk? I'm hoping the skunk situation are now controlled. Thanks!!!




I have purchased 3 Skunky Birkins since the beginning of the summer....all R stamped


----------



## Chloesam

smile4me6 said:


> I have purchased 3 Skunky Birkins since the beginning of the summer....all R stamped



Smile4me6, what leather/color did you purchase in the 3 bags?  Were they all togo Bambou?  I am asking because my original bag was Q stamp togo Bambou.
My replacement bag is R stamp clemence Bambou.  I thought it was togo and did not find out it wasn't the same leather until after the exchange. Now I am worried that Clemence in a B40 will not be structured enough and would really like the togo but if all 3 of your returns were togo, maybe I should stick with Clemence?


----------



## pcil

kath00 said:


> OMG that is awful.  How many replacements have you had???



4


----------



## MYH

Mindi B said:


> Yup, the "skunky" smell is a sharp, musky odor that sort of catches in your throat.  Many people unfamiliar with the classic North American skunk have also compared it to the smell of a long-unwashed body.  It is, as perlerare and IF say, intolerable.  Smells are so difficult to describe in words, but the "chemical" smell I referenced is more recognizably the smell of some sort of processing and, while not lovely, not hugely unpleasant, either.  Just inorganic, sort of.  Don't know if any of this makes sense.  The bottom line is, if your Togo or Epsom leather smells funky and it bothers you, talk to your boutique.
> To the poster concerned that Paris might deem a bag unaffected and refuse to replace or refund it, I say that I think this is unlikely.  Now, I could certainly be wrong (and often am), but under the circumstances, if a bag meets the problem specs (type of leather and year of manufacture), I think Paris is too busy to put every returned bag in a hot place and smell 'em.  I imagine they are basing their decision on the bag's provenance and moving on to the next.  JMO.



Thanks Mindi B.  Your response made me feel better.  I had a R stamp togo kelly so I hope it fits the bill and they just make me a new one.


----------



## Mindi B

I'm glad, MYH.  There is never any predicting what Hermes will do, but I certainly hope they don't give you any trouble.  My SA confirmed that Paris has a special group of craftspeople devoted to trying to make this right for clients, so I do think they're trying.  My bag wasn't a "hit you in the face" level of odor, but Paris responded promptly that it was defective and would be replaced.  Please let us know how things go for you!


----------



## HerLuv

Mindi B said:


> I'm glad, MYH.  There is never any predicting what Hermes will do, but I certainly hope they don't give you any trouble.  My SA confirmed that Paris has a special group of craftspeople devoted to trying to make this right for clients, so I do think they're trying.  My bag wasn't a "hit you in the face" level of odor, but Paris responded promptly that it was defective and would be replaced.  Please let us know how things go for you!



Thanks for the info Mindi B. May i know how long did it take for Paris to declare your bag defective? H will make a new bag for you? Are you given time frame for the replacement to arrive? TIA


----------



## Mindi B

I returned my bag at the end of March, had its smelliness confirmed perhaps three weeks later, and got my replacement in June.  But my replacement was almost certainly from existing inventory as it was not unusual in any way.


----------



## HerLuv

Mindi B said:


> I returned my bag at the end of March, had its smelliness confirmed perhaps three weeks later, and got my replacement in June.  But my replacement was almost certainly from existing inventory as it was not unusual in any way.



Thanks Mindy. It has been a month for me since I returned my bag. No news from Paris so far .....


----------



## Mindi B

The problem was still fairly new when I was involuntarily involved.  At the time I returned the bag my boutique had never heard of the issue, but the head of leather goods in the US was aware of it.  Now there are more bags being identified and returned by both clients and boutiques (from their inventories), so I imagine things aren't moving quite as fast as they were just at first.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Now I'm getting worried. My togo black Birkin has a good amount of veining and smells like leather. Sometimes in my room I can smell the leather but it doesn't make me sick. Is it normal that it continues to smell (bag is less than year old)? Ok, probably I'm just worrying for nothing. Is it just bags from the US or it seems to be a word-wide phenomena. I tried to test my bag but have not had much sun these days. 
I think I am holding on from buying another Birkin since I like togo. 

Hope they fix the problem and everyone gets their bags soon. Waiting can be so frustrating.


----------



## sydgirl

Sarah_sarah said:


> Now I'm getting worried. My togo black Birkin has a good amount of veining and smells like leather. Sometimes in my room I can smell the leather but it doesn't make me sick. Is it normal that it continues to smell (bag is less than year old)? Ok, probably I'm just worrying for nothing. Is it just bags from the US or it seems to be a word-wide phenomena. I tried to test my bag but have not had much sun these days.
> I think I am holding on from buying another Birkin since I like togo.
> 
> Hope they fix the problem and everyone gets their bags soon. Waiting can be so frustrating.



Smelling like leather isn't the skunk smell everyone is talking about.

I love the smell of a leather bag


----------



## smile4me6

Chloesam said:


> Smile4me6, what leather/color did you purchase in the 3 bags?  Were they all togo Bambou?  I am asking because my original bag was Q stamp togo Bambou.
> 
> My replacement bag is R stamp clemence Bambou.  I thought it was togo and did not find out it wasn't the same leather until after the exchange. Now I am worried that Clemence in a B40 will not be structured enough and would really like the togo but if all 3 of your returns were togo, maybe I should stick with Clemence?




My first was Vermillion Togo..the second and third were Bambou Epsom all B35s


----------



## mp4

pcil said:


> 4



Seriously?!  I am soooo sorry dear!


----------



## kath00

pcil said:


> 4



OK that is insane!!!  Just sayin'!  4????


----------



## Chloesam

smile4me6 said:


> My first was Vermillion Togo..the second and third were Bambou Epsom all B35s



Thank you! We have all benefited from you sharing your experience!  I am glad you ended up with such a beautiful B!


----------



## Chloesam

Ladies, I have a question for all of you.  My replacement B ended up being Clemence not Togo. Should I keep the 40B Bambou in Clemence knowing it probably won't keep it's shape over the years? Or should I call my SA and say I really didn't want Clemence in a 40?  I guess I just feel strange returning it.  I was so excited that they could replace my skunk B so fast I didn't mind when she slipped in that it wasn't the same leather.  Now after 24 hours of thinking about it, I don't know if I should.  What is your experience with Clemence in a 40B? Should I ask if they have a 35B?


----------



## Kitty S.

Caramelpudding said:


> Thanks.... The smell on my bag smells like sulphur .... Like those super strong pimple cream. When it's stronger it smells a bit like fertilizer.   Sorry if I sound crazy.



That sounds like a skunk bag to me too.



HPassion said:


> Hi, has anyone bought a R stamp bag in the last few months which turned out to be a skunk? I'm hoping the skunk situation are now controlled. Thanks!!!



Mine was a R too.



Sarah_sarah said:


> Now I'm getting worried. My togo black Birkin has a good amount of veining and smells like leather. Sometimes in my room I can smell the leather but it doesn't make me sick. Is it normal that it continues to smell (bag is less than year old)? Ok, probably I'm just worrying for nothing. Is it just bags from the US or it seems to be a word-wide phenomena. I tried to test my bag but have not had much sun these days.
> I think I am holding on from buying another Birkin since I like togo.
> 
> Hope they fix the problem and everyone gets their bags soon. Waiting can be so frustrating.




Mine started with a strong leather smell, like a new car, then it evolved from there, not in a good way unfortunately. I wasn't sure for a while till I did the sun test. However, yours may still be ok, try not to overthink it till you can do the sun test. 
Mine was purchased from FSH.


----------



## Caramelpudding

Kitty S. said:


> That sounds like a skunk bag to me too.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine was a R too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine started with a strong leather smell, like a new car, then it evolved from there, not in a good way unfortunately. I wasn't sure for a while till I did the sun test. However, yours may still be ok, try not to overthink it till you can do the sun test.
> Mine was purchased from FSH.



Oh no, I m going to cry. Mine is a q stamp vermillion togo BTW.


----------



## Kitty S.

Caramelpudding said:


> Oh no, I m going to cry. Mine is a q stamp vermillion togo BTW.




I am so sorry. Hope you have a H store nearby with a good SA. Luckily H now recognizes it as an issue, returning the bag is not difficult. If you are flexible with what replacement you would deem acceptable, you may be able to get a replacement sooner than later. Good luck!


----------



## Caramelpudding

Caramelpudding said:


> Oh no, I m going to cry. Mine is a q stamp vermillion togo BTW.



Kitty, how long did u use your bag before the smell appeared? Tks


----------



## smile4me6

Chloesam said:


> Ladies, I have a question for all of you.  My replacement B ended up being Clemence not Togo. Should I keep the 40B Bambou in Clemence knowing it probably won't keep it's shape over the years? Or should I call my SA and say I really didn't want Clemence in a 40?  I guess I just feel strange returning it.  I was so excited that they could replace my skunk B so fast I didn't mind when she slipped in that it wasn't the same leather.  Now after 24 hours of thinking about it, I don't know if I should.  What is your experience with Clemence in a 40B? Should I ask if they have a 35B?




OMG!!!! I would def keep!!! The Bambou is undeniably THE most gorgeous green I have ever seen!! I am so sad that I had to give up 2!  If it does not have a smell, I would never think twice about loving her forever!!!! Please let us know what you decide!!!


----------



## mistikat

Chloesam said:


> Ladies, I have a question for all of you.  My replacement B ended up being Clemence not Togo. Should I keep the 40B Bambou in Clemence knowing it probably won't keep it's shape over the years? Or should I call my SA and say I really didn't want Clemence in a 40?  I guess I just feel strange returning it.  I was so excited that they could replace my skunk B so fast I didn't mind when she slipped in that it wasn't the same leather.  Now after 24 hours of thinking about it, I don't know if I should.  What is your experience with Clemence in a 40B? Should I ask if they have a 35B?





smile4me6 said:


> OMG!!!! I would def keep!!! The Bambou is undeniably THE most gorgeous green I have ever seen!! I am so sad that I had to give up 2!  If it does not have a smell, I would never think twice about loving her forever!!!! Please let us know what you decide!!!



This is going off topic for this thread. So if posts here could just be about the defective leather issue, please, it would be appreciated.


Thanks.


----------



## Chloesam

mistikat said:


> This is going off topic for this thread. So if posts here could just be about the defective leather issue, please, it would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I have to respectfully disagree.  After reading this entire thread it seems to me that most of us effected by the bad smell issue are being offered bags that are not the same as our original bag or we have to wait several months.  Since I am fairly new to this forum I don't have the experience that you all have.  I considered starting a new thread for this question but felt the "skunk" issue was relevant to my question.  I guess I just felt that at the store my SA wasn't really giving me a chance to consider the bag.  It was like here is your replacement bag lets move on. No opening the bag, holding it, considering my options. It was only in passing after she wrapped up the B that she told me it was Clemence and not togo. I wonder if anyone else felt that way. I should have given more info in my previous post.  I am wondering if this is something others have experienced with their replacement skunk bags? Am I expecting too much from my SA and Hermes?


----------



## mistikat

Chloesam said:


> I have to respectfully disagree.  After reading this entire thread it seems to me that most of us effected by the bad smell issue are being offered bags that are not the same as our original bag or we have to wait several months.  Since I am fairly new to this forum I don't have the experience that you all have.  I considered starting a new thread for this question but felt the "skunk" issue was relevant to my question.  I guess I just felt that at the store my SA wasn't really giving me a chance to consider the bag.  It was like here is your replacement bag lets move on. No opening the bag, holding it, considering my options. It was only in passing after she wrapped up the B that she told me it was Clemence and not togo. I wonder if anyone else felt that way. I should have given more info in my previous post.  I am wondering if this is something others have experienced with their replacement skunk bags? Am I expecting too much from my SA and Hermes?



Your question has more to do with the properties of clemence in a 40 cm bag. Again, please look at existing info on this - there is a wealth of it. 

This thread is not the place to ask this particular question. Thanks.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

I placed my Birkin in direct sunlight for one hour and besides getting super warm the smell was not acute but more like leather and some chemicals. I really had to put my nose next to the leather to smell anything. I will try tomorrow just to be 100% sure. 
I think I am safe, considering I have a very strong odor detector. 
I am sorry for all of your bags; I hope you receive the new ones soon. :hugs


----------



## Caramelpudding

Ladies, 
i concluded my bag is a skunk. smell got stronger in the last few days. Gave me headache. i am breathing in toxic gas.omg.
i tested the bag, it stop smelling at night. but smell came up almost immediately after shining my UV light (used for curing gelish on nails) on the bag. So u ladies were right in that it is UV activated.
one thing that was never mentioned in the thread tho, was that the kelly strapped colour transfer onto my white dress ever so slightly (it's very hot and humid here).
I am going to return the bag today and i need all the luck because i don't have any SA relationship with stores in my country. My bag was a gift and not bought in SG.
However, i did email my FSH SA, she said any SA would be able to assist me with my after sale service.
i want a replacement not a refund, it is my only kelly. i am feeling so helpless now.


----------



## doloresmia

Caramelpudding said:


> Ladies,
> i concluded my bag is a skunk. smell got stronger in the last few days. Gave me headache. i am breathing in toxic gas.omg.
> i tested the bag, it stop smelling at night. but smell came up almost immediately after shining my UV light (used for curing gelish on nails) on the bag. So u ladies were right in that it is UV activated.
> one thing that was never mentioned in the thread tho, was that the kelly strapped colour transfer onto my white dress ever so slightly (it's very hot and humid here).
> I am going to return the bag today and i need all the luck because i don't have any SA relationship with stores in my country. My bag was a gift and not bought in SG.
> However, i did email my FSH SA, she said any SA would be able to assist me with my after sale service.
> i want a replacement not a refund, it is my only kelly. i am feeling so helpless now.



Oh dear, so sorry to hear this. Please don't stress about it. This is a well know problem in h at this point. If you are willing to wait for a replacement, they may accommodate you. H is mysterious so you just have to go through it. Let us know what happens.


----------



## Caramelpudding

doloresmia said:


> Oh dear, so sorry to hear this. Please don't stress about it. This is a well know problem in h at this point. If you are willing to wait for a replacement, they may accommodate you. H is mysterious so you just have to go through it. Let us know what happens.


 
Back from H. She checked my back and said it has to go paris. No smell at that time as was rainy and cold.
I asked about "what's next?".
Got no committment, nothing. Was told that everything is differed back to Paris. They will make final decision. She jotted down on the repair form that i do not want a credit note. Waiting time for just the decision is about 2 months. 

i am not happy, i just want a replacement. Period.


----------



## kath00

Caramelpudding said:


> Back from H. She checked my back and said it has to go paris. No smell at that time as was rainy and cold.
> I asked about "what's next?".
> Got no committment, nothing. Was told that everything is differed back to Paris. They will make final decision. She jotted down on the repair form that i do not want a credit note. Waiting time for just the decision is about 2 months.
> 
> i am not happy, i just want a replacement. Period.



You should get a replacement.  While everything is sent back to Paris, my store TWICE confirmed on the spot that I had a defective bag and immediately offered me a replacement.  Granted it had to be the identical bag and it would take 6mo+ to make it. BUT they always gave me a choice.  I would not worry.  They can't "make you" take a refund when all these ladies across the nation are getting replacements.  Some are even getting on the spot replacements with different bags. Since I loved mine, I specifically wanted the identical ones to be remade, and I am ok to wait.  But I know people who got other colors and leather types just to expedite the replacement process.


----------



## Caramelpudding

kath00 said:


> You should get a replacement. While everything is sent back to Paris, my store TWICE confirmed on the spot that I had a defective bag and immediately offered me a replacement. Granted it had to be the identical bag and it would take 6mo+ to make it. BUT they always gave me a choice. I would not worry. They can't "make you" take a refund when all these ladies across the nation are getting replacements. Some are even getting on the spot replacements with different bags. Since I loved mine, I specifically wanted the identical ones to be remade, and I am ok to wait. But I know people who got other colors and leather types just to expedite the replacement process.


 

thanks dear. I am ok to wait, but the response I got was just sooo non-committal.
of course i won't mind taking back the same bag, i barely wore it for a week. just take away the toxic smell that makes my head spin.
But there is just no assurance or whatsoever from the SA. and that is really bad IMO.


----------



## perlerare

Caramelpudding said:


> Ladies,
> i concluded my bag is a skunk. smell got stronger in the last few days. Gave me headache. i am breathing in toxic gas.omg.
> i tested the bag, it stop smelling at night. but smell came up almost immediately after shining my UV light (used for curing gelish on nails) on the bag. So u ladies were right in that it is UV activated.
> one thing that was never mentioned in the thread tho, was that the kelly strapped colour transfer onto my white dress ever so slightly (it's very hot and humid here).
> I am going to return the bag today and i need all the luck because i don't have any SA relationship with stores in my country. My bag was a gift and not bought in SG.
> However, i did email my FSH SA, *she said any SA would be able to assist me with my after sale service.*
> i want a replacement not a refund, it is my only kelly. i am feeling so helpless now.



Quite frankly that is BOTTOM of after-sale service. Hermes, as an over the top luxury company, should take after-sales service to the NEXT level. 

I can't help recalling the beautiful times when you could take any item back to any store,  anytime ( even one year after purchase) and get an exchange on the spot no matter what. No question asked, no receipt, nothing._ The item being unused, of course._


----------



## Caramelpudding

perlerare said:


> Quite frankly that is BOTTOM of after-sale service. Hermes, as an over the top luxury company, should take after-sales service to the NEXT level.
> 
> I can't help recalling the beautiful times when you could take any item back to any store, anytime ( even one year after purchase) and get an exchange on the spot no matter what. No question asked, no receipt, nothing.


 

well well, my dear. That is obviously not the case now. the ball is in their court. they can take however long they want to get back to us. but for us, little consumers, what can we do? btw, i asked how many if such bags has the store receive, she said only 1-2. Really?


----------



## foxyqt

Ok so I did something crazy yesterday  my sister bought a box of those BeanBoozled jellybeans and I saw that one of the beans was labeled as "Skunk" so I forced myself to bite it in half just so I can see what the smell was like. Its ridiculous but its the closest I could come to smelling skunk and I really needed to know whether the smell on my B35 is the same thing we're talking about or not ush:

That jellybean smelled HORRIBLE! It smelled like fertilizer or excrement (so sorry for the description!! ) and foul body odor. The smell on my bag is more like grass / rubber / leather. It is unpleasant but definitely NOT anything even close to that jellybean. Ughhh I stil don't know if I should be relieved about this or not because I didn't do the sun test and I'm afraid that the grass and rubber smell will turn into skunk if I expose the bag to sunlight.

Anyways, I hope this post helps anyone who was as confused as me about what the smell being referred to in this thread was like


----------



## huh

Caramelpudding said:


> thanks dear. I am ok to wait, but the response I got was just sooo non-committal.
> of course i won't mind taking back the same bag, i barely wore it for a week. just take away the toxic smell that makes my head spin.
> But there is just no assurance or whatsoever from the SA. and that is really bad IMO.



My understanding is they (H) can't take away (spa/clean) the smell away. If they are replacing it with the same bag it'll have to be re-make or if they have one with the same spec in the inventory they may offer that to you.

If they have to re-make the bag I was quoted at least 2 months wait (with no end date...6 mo...1 year? No one knows).

All my info came from the OM at my local store.


----------



## jellyv

foxyqt said:


> That jellybean smelled HORRIBLE! It smelled like fertilizer or excrement (so sorry for the description!! ) and foul body odor. The smell on my bag is more like grass / rubber / leather. It is unpleasant but definitely NOT anything even close to that jellybean.
> 
> * I didn't do the sun test and I'm afraid that the grass and rubber smell will turn into skunk if I expose the bag to sunlight.*



Not sure the point of testing something other than the actual bag, as recommended. If the bag stinks, wouldn't you be eager to know and to pursue a remedy? Only the specific odor of a specific H product is relevant.


----------



## Kitty S.

Caramelpudding said:


> Kitty, how long did u use your bag before the smell appeared? Tks


Mine took a few months because it had been purchased in Feb and the smell was strong but not offensive till the weather got hotter and the sun was stronger. 
I am sorry that yours was confirmed by the sun test. I think you made the right decision returning it, even though waiting for a resolution is hard. Best of luck getting a replacement!



Sarah_sarah said:


> I placed my Birkin in direct sunlight for one hour and besides getting super warm the smell was not acute but more like leather and some chemicals. I really had to put my nose next to the leather to smell anything. I will try tomorrow just to be 100% sure.
> I think I am safe, considering I have a very strong odor detector.
> I am sorry for all of your bags; I hope you receive the new ones soon. :hugs


That's great and I am happy for you!


----------



## Caramelpudding

Kitty S. said:


> Mine took a few months because it had been purchased in Feb and the smell was strong but not offensive till the weather got hotter and the sun was stronger.
> I am sorry that yours was confirmed by the sun test. I think you made the right decision returning it, even though waiting for a resolution is hard. Best of luck getting a replacement!
> 
> 
> That's great and I am happy for you!



Thanks dear.


----------



## Caramelpudding

huh said:


> My understanding is they (H) can't take away (spa/clean) the smell away. If they are replacing it with the same bag it'll have to be re-make or if they have one with the same spec in the inventory they may offer that to you.
> 
> If they have to re-make the bag I was quoted at least 2 months wait (with no end date...6 mo...1 year? No one knows).
> 
> All my info came from the OM at my local store.



Thanks dear, I will wait it out.


----------



## audreylita

Caramelpudding said:


> Back from H. She checked my back and said it has to go paris. No smell at that time as was rainy and cold.
> I asked about "what's next?".
> Got no committment, nothing. Was told that everything is differed back to Paris. They will make final decision. She jotted down on the repair form that i do not want a credit note. Waiting time for just the decision is about 2 months.
> 
> i am not happy, i just want a replacement. Period.



In the end, they make the decision.  I wanted a replacement but was given a refund.


----------



## luckylove

audreylita said:


> In the end, they make the decision.  I wanted a replacement but was given a refund.



Yep, me too!


----------



## Mindi B

Since the problem has expanded, I suspect this (refund, not replacement) will be increasingly common.  It would be too disruptive to the supply chain to remake so many bags, even if the leather and craftsmen were available (which I doubt).  Straight-up refunds at least cap the loss for Hermes, without having to add in additional, redundant labor costs and the delay/loss of new items those craftsmen could have been creating.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> Since the problem has expanded, I suspect this (refund, not replacement) will be increasingly common.  It would be too disruptive to the supply chain to remake so many bags, even if the leather and craftsmen were available (which I doubt).  Straight-up refunds at least cap the loss for Hermes, without having to add in additional, redundant labor costs and the delay/loss of new items those craftsmen could have been creating.



I agree. Also, for those one-off out of season colours, it's just not possible to replace, not without incurring huge costs.


----------



## Mindi B

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I agree. Also, for those one-off out of season colours, it's just not possible to replace, not without incurring huge costs.


----------



## perlerare

Mindi B said:


> Since the problem has expanded, I suspect this (refund, not replacement) will be increasingly common.  It would be too disruptive to the supply chain to remake so many bags, even if the leather and craftsmen were available (which I doubt).  Straight-up refunds at least cap the loss for Hermes, without having to add in additional, redundant labor costs and the delay/loss of new items those craftsmen could have been creating.



Refunding is also a better accounting choice, as it makes them actually lose "only" the cost of the bag.  Margin loss can further be compenasated with an un-visible increase of margin on a new product....or product range...like bracelets , shoes, or belts... or anything that makes margin AND volumes.


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

Not much sun where I am right now but will continue the experiment when it does come out.. Fingers crossed!

I know this sounds off topic but can't help it: What will they do with the smelly returns? Would they destroy it or being "prudent" with the resources reuse it in some form of slgs or items for Petit H? ( I sure hope not! )


----------



## eagle1002us

perlerare said:


> Refunding is also a better accounting choice, as it makes them actually lose "only" the cost of the bag.  Margin loss can further be compenasated with an un-visible increase of margin on a new product....or product range...like bracelets , shoes, or belts... or anything that makes margin AND volumes.





Exactly.   I have noticed that the price of new designs of silver jewelry, specifically the licol design (which is modeled--sadly, not by moi--in ode to silver thread) has skyrocketed.  On the order of $6K, $7K.  The design is lovely, tho.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hermesdiorduo said:


> Not much sun where I am right now but will continue the experiment when it does come out.. Fingers crossed!
> 
> I know this sounds off topic but can't help it: What will they do with the smelly returns? Would they destroy it or being "prudent" with the resources reuse it in some form of slgs or items for Petit H? ( I sure hope not! )



This question has been asked many times before. We can only speculate; however, I would *never* think H would reuse defective smelling leather for other goods.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Mindi B said:


> Since the problem has expanded, I suspect this (refund, not replacement) will be increasingly common.  It would be too disruptive to the supply chain to remake so many bags, even if the leather and craftsmen were available (which I doubt).  Straight-up refunds at least cap the loss for Hermes, without having to add in additional, redundant labor costs and the delay/loss of new items those craftsmen could have been creating.





xiangxiang0731 said:


> I agree. Also, for those one-off out of season colours, it's just not possible to replace, not without incurring huge costs.



Great points.


----------



## LoeweLee

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I almost forgot I have a Dogon long wallet in togo which I haven't used for a while. Must test it tomorrow!




Did your Dogon wallet went thru the test? I just bought a Dogon wallet yesterday.. And I'm abit worried now. &#128560;


----------



## foxyqt

jellyv said:


> Not sure the point of testing something other than the actual bag, as recommended. If the bag stinks, wouldn't you be eager to know and to pursue a remedy? Only the specific odor of a specific H product is relevant.



I understand that only the H product odor is relevant, but I just wanted to describe the skunk smell as many of us have never smelled skunk. I saw that a lot of tPFers have posted questions asking what the odor was like and how it is different from the 'chemical' smell that is recently reported. I myself was very confused as to whether my bag was a 'skunk' or not, because I wasn't sure if the weird grass/plastic smell was the same thing being discussed in this thread  

---

Alas, I am heartbroken and I can definitely confirm that my bag (B35 Etoupe Togo GHW Q Stamp) is indeed a skunk. I knew it smelled weird and different than my other Birkin but the smell wasn't so offensive (until today!) and I thought it could just be new leather smell. 

I did the sun test yesterday. I put the bag in my car right in front of the windshield and parked it in the sun outside for an hour. As soon as I opened the car door the smell hit me even before I got in! I was still in denial so I took it and put it in the bathroom and closed the door for a while with no A/C. Similarly, the entire bathroom smelled like that weird grass/plastic smell when I opened the door. 

It wasn't until today that I really felt the smell was so offensive though! I went out to breakfast with my friends and I kept getting strong whiffs of garlic/sweat/fertilizer :s it was really bad! In the restaurant it didn't smell at all but as soon as I got out I could smell it. It is 102F degrees here where I live. I was so embarrassed! 

I am just so upset. I got this bag through a reseller because it is so hard to find etoupe with good hardware and I paid over retail for it.. I simply do not want a refund because it will be a loss for me! And I want a replacement because this combination is my HG :'( 

I called the local boutique and the store manager said that he is aware of the issue. He took my details and asked me to bring the bag to the boutique so they can evaluate it in the main office and then possibly send it to Paris </3


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

foxyqt said:


> I understand that only the H product odor is relevant, but I just wanted to describe the skunk smell as many of us have never smelled skunk. I saw that a lot of tPFers have posted questions asking what the odor was like and how it is different from the 'chemical' smell that is recently reported. I myself was very confused as to whether my bag was a 'skunk' or not, because I wasn't sure if the weird grass/plastic smell was the same thing being discussed in this thread
> 
> ---
> 
> Alas, I am heartbroken and I can definitely confirm that my bag (B35 Etoupe Togo GHW Q Stamp) is indeed a skunk. I knew it smelled weird and different than my other Birkin but the smell wasn't so offensive (until today!) and I thought it could just be new leather smell.
> 
> I did the sun test yesterday. I put the bag in my car right in front of the windshield and parked it in the sun outside for an hour. As soon as I opened the car door the smell hit me even before I got in! I was still in denial so I took it and put it in the bathroom and closed the door for a while with no A/C. Similarly, the entire bathroom smelled like that weird grass/plastic smell when I opened the door.
> 
> It wasn't until today that I really felt the smell was so offensive though! I went out to breakfast with my friends and I kept getting strong whiffs of garlic/sweat/fertilizer :s it was really bad! In the restaurant it didn't smell at all but as soon as I got out I could smell it. It is 102F degrees here where I live. I was so embarrassed!
> 
> I am just so upset. I got this bag through a reseller because it is so hard to find etoupe with good hardware and I paid over retail for it.. I simply do not want a refund because it will be a loss for me! And I want a replacement because this combination is my HG :'(
> 
> I called the local boutique and the store manager said that he is aware of the issue. He took my details and asked me to bring the bag to the boutique so they can evaluate it in the main office and then possibly send it to Paris </3



So sorry to hear this about your new B, *foxyqt*! Another one bites the dust.


----------



## Miss Al

I understand how everyone feels about this situation. It's been a week & I kept smelling my epsom B to detect any weed like smell. Just so afraid to get a skunk B. All seems good so far but I do get a whif of some chemical + leather smell. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that this strong leather smell will not evolve into a skunk/weed like smell. Haiz... ullhair:

Btw, I still have my skunk togo ulysse with me. So I compare both smells to sort of validate that my B is not a skunk. Can't believe I've gone to such great lengths to do this. I get a headache from smelling these two items and asking myself if they smell the same. I must be nuts!


----------



## chicinthecity777

LoeweLee said:


> Did your Dogon wallet went thru the test? I just bought a Dogon wallet yesterday.. And I'm abit worried now. &#128560;



So far it seems OK. A chemical smell which you have to get it right under your nose to smell it. I am having it under strict observation.


----------



## chicinthecity777

foxyqt said:


> I understand that only the H product odor is relevant, but I just wanted to describe the skunk smell as many of us have never smelled skunk. I saw that a lot of tPFers have posted questions asking what the odor was like and how it is different from the 'chemical' smell that is recently reported. I myself was very confused as to whether my bag was a 'skunk' or not, because I wasn't sure if the weird grass/plastic smell was the same thing being discussed in this thread
> 
> ---
> 
> Alas, I am heartbroken and I can definitely confirm that my bag (B35 Etoupe Togo GHW Q Stamp) is indeed a skunk. I knew it smelled weird and different than my other Birkin but the smell wasn't so offensive (until today!) and I thought it could just be new leather smell.
> 
> I did the sun test yesterday. I put the bag in my car right in front of the windshield and parked it in the sun outside for an hour. As soon as I opened the car door the smell hit me even before I got in! I was still in denial so I took it and put it in the bathroom and closed the door for a while with no A/C. Similarly, the entire bathroom smelled like that weird grass/plastic smell when I opened the door.
> 
> It wasn't until today that I really felt the smell was so offensive though! I went out to breakfast with my friends and I kept getting strong whiffs of garlic/sweat/fertilizer :s it was really bad! In the restaurant it didn't smell at all but as soon as I got out I could smell it. It is 102F degrees here where I live. I was so embarrassed!
> 
> I am just so upset. I got this bag through a reseller because it is so hard to find etoupe with good hardware and I paid over retail for it.. I simply do not want a refund because it will be a loss for me! And I want a replacement because this combination is my HG :'(
> 
> I called the local boutique and the store manager said that he is aware of the issue. He took my details and asked me to bring the bag to the boutique so they can evaluate it in the main office and then possibly send it to Paris </3



I think there is good chance H can replace yours as etoupe is a permanent colour (almost). You might want to open to a different leather though.


----------



## foxyqt

VigeeLeBrun said:


> So sorry to hear this about your new B, *foxyqt*! Another one bites the dust.



Thank you dear  it breaks my heart to send her away but after today's stinky incident she must go =\


----------



## foxyqt

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I think there is good chance H can replace yours as etoupe is a permanent colour (almost). You might want to open to a different leather though.



Oh I'm really reeeally hoping that they would! Since my bag is not a SO and the color is not seasonal, perhaps it would be easier for them to locate a replacement.. I don't mind the wait as long as it is an etoupe/ghw combination. I'm trying to be optimistic. I'll ask the store manager to emphasize/note that I prefer a replacement rather than a refund.


----------



## foxyqt

Ladies, I will be traveling to Paris by the end of September. Do you think it could make a difference if I take the bag there myself? Perhaps they would deal with the issue faster? I don't know. They probably wouldn't give a solution right away, but maybe I can explain to them in person that I prefer a replacement. Any advice?


----------



## chicinthecity777

foxyqt said:


> Ladies, I will be traveling to Paris by the end of September. Do you think it could make a difference if I take the bag there myself? Perhaps they would deal with the issue faster? I don't know. They probably wouldn't give a solution right away, but maybe I can explain to them in person that I prefer a replacement. Any advice?



I think it'll be better if you can deal with Paris directly. That's what an very established client in my home boutique did when she encountered this.


----------



## Anfang

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I think it'll be better if you can deal with Paris directly. That's what an very established client in my home boutique did when she encountered this.


I  totally agree. Dealing this directly with Paris makes all the difference!


----------



## foxyqt

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I think it'll be better if you can deal with Paris directly. That's what an very established client in my home boutique did when she encountered this.






Anfang said:


> I  totally agree. Dealing this directly with Paris makes all the difference!



Thank you! Should I take it to the Faubourg Saint-Honoré boutique?


----------



## chicinthecity777

foxyqt said:


> Thank you! Should I take it to the Faubourg Saint-Honoré boutique?



Yes.


----------



## Mindi B

I don't disagree that taking the skunk bag directly to FSH is a fine idea, but I will chime in that my SA (in the US) has said that the current corporate mandate (at least as interpreted at her boutique) is "Skunk bag--no questions asked."  There should be no further challenges to those having to return a smelly item (assuming, of course, that it falls within the known parameters of leather type and year made).  If indeed this is the current instruction corporate-wide, then any attitude received from the sales staff is the fault of the sales staff.


----------



## Anfang

foxyqt said:


> Thank you! Should I take it to the Faubourg Saint-Honoré boutique?


Yes.At the corner's spa place.


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

Mindi B said:


> I don't disagree that taking the skunk bag directly to FSH is a fine idea, but I will chime in that my SA (in the US) has said that the current corporate mandate (at least as interpreted at her boutique) is "Skunk bag--no questions asked."  There should be no further challenges to those having to return a smelly item (assuming, of course, that it falls within the known parameters of leather type and year made).  If indeed this is the current instruction corporate-wide, then any attitude received from the sales staff is the fault of the sales staff.




Good to know and thanks for sharing this info


----------



## kath00

foxyqt said:


> I understand that only the H product odor is relevant, but I just wanted to describe the skunk smell as many of us have never smelled skunk. I saw that a lot of tPFers have posted questions asking what the odor was like and how it is different from the 'chemical' smell that is recently reported. I myself was very confused as to whether my bag was a 'skunk' or not, because I wasn't sure if the weird grass/plastic smell was the same thing being discussed in this thread
> 
> ---
> 
> Alas, I am heartbroken and I can definitely confirm that my bag (B35 Etoupe Togo GHW Q Stamp) is indeed a skunk. I knew it smelled weird and different than my other Birkin but the smell wasn't so offensive (until today!) and I thought it could just be new leather smell.
> 
> I did the sun test yesterday. I put the bag in my car right in front of the windshield and parked it in the sun outside for an hour. As soon as I opened the car door the smell hit me even before I got in! I was still in denial so I took it and put it in the bathroom and closed the door for a while with no A/C. Similarly, the entire bathroom smelled like that weird grass/plastic smell when I opened the door.
> 
> It wasn't until today that I really felt the smell was so offensive though! I went out to breakfast with my friends and I kept getting strong whiffs of garlic/sweat/fertilizer :s it was really bad! In the restaurant it didn't smell at all but as soon as I got out I could smell it. It is 102F degrees here where I live. I was so embarrassed!
> 
> I am just so upset. I got this bag through a reseller because it is so hard to find etoupe with good hardware and I paid over retail for it.. I simply do not want a refund because it will be a loss for me! And I want a replacement because this combination is my HG :'(
> 
> I called the local boutique and the store manager said that he is aware of the issue. He took my details and asked me to bring the bag to the boutique so they can evaluate it in the main office and then possibly send it to Paris </3



Ooooh no!  So sorry!  Definitely take it in and ask them to remake the exact bag.  My bags were very obviously smelly too.  Once it was "activated," my bags smelled like weird rubber chemical or something.  LOL.  Yeah skunk -- from my days of living in rural California as a kid!  HA.  Although you have to wait 6mo+ probably to get it remade, you should be offered the exact same (HG) bag and it will be brand new!


----------



## doloresmia

My replacement is back - this one took 4 months.... But she is gorgeous and so far no offensive smells. She was in the car for three hours yesterday, paraded around in the sunshine for several hours.... So far so good!


----------



## smile4me6

doloresmia said:


> My replacement is back - this one took 4 months.... But she is gorgeous and so far no offensive smells. She was in the car for three hours yesterday, paraded around in the sunshine for several hours.... So far so good!




I know you are happy to finally get a replacement!! What does it look like? Would love to see pictures!!


----------



## doloresmia

smile4me6 said:


> I know you are happy to finally get a replacement!! What does it look like? Would love to see pictures!!



Well, since you asked, delighted to show her off!

Funnily, vermillion not my favorite red due to the orange undertone, but she is so gorgeous.... Like the blue orage for blue colors.

A bit blurry, but sitting with my first replacement.


----------



## krawford

This is a very interesting thread.  I had to go smell my bags and they smell like fine leather.  But, I do have a beautiful cowhide rug at my home which occasionally smells of skunk.  I have had people comment if there had been a skunk on our property.  It doesn't always, but every once in a while I get a whiff of skunk from that rug.


----------



## kcavatu

Mindi B said:


> I don't disagree that taking the skunk bag directly to FSH is a fine idea, but I will chime in that my SA (in the US) has said that the current corporate mandate (at least as interpreted at her boutique) is "Skunk bag--no questions asked."  There should be no further challenges to those having to return a smelly item (assuming, of course, that it falls within the known parameters of leather type and year made).  If indeed this is the current instruction corporate-wide, then any attitude received from the sales staff is the fault of the sales staff.


I agree, my skunk bag was recently replaced quickly and without many questions. You should be able to resolve this issue at your closest boutique. Good luck!


----------



## VesperSparrow

doloresmia said:


> Well, since you asked, delighted to show her off!
> 
> Funnily, vermillion not my favorite red due to the orange undertone, but she is so gorgeous.... Like the blue orage for blue colors.
> 
> A bit blurry, but sitting with my first replacement.



Delighted to see her!


----------



## smile4me6

doloresmia said:


> Well, since you asked, delighted to show her off!
> 
> 
> 
> Funnily, vermillion not my favorite red due to the orange undertone, but she is so gorgeous.... Like the blue orage for blue colors.
> 
> 
> 
> A bit blurry, but sitting with my first replacement.




It sure is gorgeous!!! And guess what??!?? My replacements are Rouge Casaque and Etoupe.....we have that in common!!! Congrats and enjoy!!!


----------



## prettychic

Please help me out with the smell question. Some of you gals have said your some epsom bags smell chemical but not skunk. Is skunk like chemical or shoe polishy odor?. Almost medicinal smell.
My kelly pochette malachite smells like chemical and the sun test (in bright bright outdoor sun for short time releases more of that liquid shoe polishy odor (strong chemicalish even stronger than when out of the box,but not sure whether this skunk leather is like rotten egg smell.
Those of you with chemical smelling leather please tell me if you did sun test and smell became very much stronger because that's what mine did....super odd smell.


----------



## Sweetiepie123

I took my bag to the Madison ave store and they told me that they can replace it for me but May not be the same color. They will not give my money back only store credit or another bag. I don't know what to do?


----------



## kath00

Sweetiepie123 said:


> I took my bag to the Madison ave store and they told me that they can replace it for me but May not be the same color. They will not give my money back only store credit or another bag. I don't know what to do?



Tell that that it is totally unacceptable and that across the nation that is NOT how H is handling this problem.  Show them this thread.  They will listen once they realize that you are an educated customer.


----------



## audreylita

kath00 said:


> Tell that that it is totally unacceptable and that across the nation that is NOT how H is handling this problem.  Show them this thread.  They will listen once they realize that you are an educated customer.



Showing them this thread is not the smartest thing, especially at the Madison boutique.  Many of them do not look kindly on the purse forum.

And that is exactly how Hermes is handling the problem.  I received a refund whereas I would have preferred a new bag.  This is a large company (to put it mildly) and they have the final say on how to handle a transaction, whether we like it or not.


----------



## kath00

audreylita said:


> Showing them this thread is not the smartest thing, especially at the Madison boutique.  Many of them do not look kindly on the purse forum.
> 
> And that is exactly how Hermes is handling the problem.  I received a refund whereas I would have preferred a new bag.  This is a large company (to put it mildly) and they have the final say on how to handle a transaction, whether we like it or not.



I disagree.  Whether they frown upon TPF or not, the reality is that hundreds and thousands of people have been affected and most of them have received a replacement option.  The company has to have a uniform policy or it is discrimination.  If Madison doesn't like it, take it to one of the other stores (there are 2 in NY and 1 in NJ, right)?


----------



## Kitty S.

doloresmia said:


> My replacement is back - this one took 4 months.... But she is gorgeous and so far no offensive smells. She was in the car for three hours yesterday, paraded around in the sunshine for several hours.... So far so good!




Congrats! Fantastics news! Hope it will hold up &#128077;


----------



## audreylita

kath00 said:


> I disagree.  Whether they frown upon TPF or not, the reality is that hundreds and thousands of people have been affected and most of them have received a replacement option.  The company has to have a uniform policy or it is discrimination.  If Madison doesn't like it, take it to one of the other stores (there are 2 in NY and 1 in NJ, right)?



Every store and every employee knows what's going on.


----------



## Mindi B

I understand that not being offered a replacement is frustrating, and of course a client can choose to press the issue and insist that a replacement is all that will be accepted.  Ultimately though, that is likely to be ineffective at best.  We can't force Hermes to remake all the affected bags--Hermes CAN'T  remake all the affected bags--and I don't think "demanding" anything will end well in this context.  If only another bag will do, perhaps a conversation could be broached about what alternatives would be acceptable replacements and how long the client is willing to wait.  This might not work either, but it's more likely to lead to a conversation than will a blunt demand.  And I do agree with audreylita that invoking tPF is unwise.  It is not going to help, and it may very well hurt.  Not fair, but a fact.
Hermes is not a democracy.  It just isn't.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

audreylita said:


> Showing them this thread is not the smartest thing, especially at the Madison boutique.  Many of them do not look kindly on the purse forum.
> 
> And that is exactly how Hermes is handling the problem.  I received a refund whereas I would have preferred a new bag.  This is a large company (to put it mildly) and they have the final say on how to handle a transaction, whether we like it or not.





audreylita said:


> Every store and every employee knows what's going on.





Mindi B said:


> I understand that not being offered a replacement is frustrating, and of course a client can choose to press the issue and insist that a replacement is all that will be accepted.  Ultimately though, that is likely to be ineffective at best.  We can't force Hermes to remake all the affected bags--Hermes CAN'T  remake all the affected bags--and I don't think "demanding" anything will end well in this context.  If only another bag will do, perhaps a conversation could be broached about what alternatives would be acceptable replacements and how long the client is willing to wait.  This might not work either, but it's more likely to lead to a conversation than will a blunt demand.  And I do agree with audreylita that invoking tPF is unwise.  It is not going to help, and it may very well hurt.  Not fair, but a fact.
> Hermes is not a democracy.  It just isn't.



Totally agree, *audreylita* and *Mindi*. Also, there are many instances where H stores are inconsistent with a set "policy". The decisions are usually left to the SM ~ at least, that is my experience.


----------



## audreylita

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Totally agree, *audreylita* and *Mindi*. Also, there are many instances where H stores are inconsistent with a set "policy". The decisions are usually left to the SM ~ at least, that is my experience.



Inconsistency is a hallmark of Hermes policies, from A to Z and back again.


----------



## jellyv

Sweetiepie123 said:


> I took my bag to the Madison ave store and they told me that they can replace it for me but May not be the same color. *They will not give my money back *only store credit or another bag. I don't know what to do?





audreylita said:


> And that is exactly how Hermes is handling the problem.*  I received a refund *whereas I would have preferred a new bag.\ .



Sweetiepie was told she cannot get a refund.That seems to be beyond simple inconsistency.


----------



## Mindi B

That has been Hermes' boutique policy forever.  Return for store credit only.  The only place credit card refunds are routinely offered is the website.  Again, I get that this is somewhat irregular (though not unheard of) but it's how they do it.


----------



## jellyv

I know it's the case with normal returns (volitional by the purchaser) but didn't imagine it would pertain to defective items a well, where they would be obliged to make it right with the customer.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> I understand that not being offered a replacement is frustrating, and of course a client can choose to press the issue and insist that a replacement is all that will be accepted.  Ultimately though, that is likely to be ineffective at best.  We can't force Hermes to remake all the affected bags--Hermes CAN'T  remake all the affected bags--and I don't think "demanding" anything will end well in this context.  If only another bag will do, perhaps a conversation could be broached about what alternatives would be acceptable replacements and how long the client is willing to wait.  This might not work either, but it's more likely to lead to a conversation than will a blunt demand.  And I do agree with audreylita that invoking tPF is unwise.  It is not going to help, and it may very well hurt.  Not fair, but a fact.
> Hermes is not a democracy.  It just isn't.



Agree with everything said here!


----------



## BagShoeLover

prettychic said:


> Please help me out with the smell question. Some of you gals have said your some epsom bags smell chemical but not skunk. Is skunk like chemical or shoe polishy odor?. Almost medicinal smell.
> My kelly pochette malachite smells like chemical and the sun test (in bright bright outdoor sun for short time releases more of that liquid shoe polishy odor (strong chemicalish even stronger than when out of the box,but not sure whether this skunk leather is like rotten egg smell.
> Those of you with chemical smelling leather please tell me if you did sun test and smell became very much stronger because that's what mine did....super odd smell.



I have the exact same problem as you. Mine is a malachite birkin and the odor seems to be more pronounced when exposed to direct sun. It is a strong chemical scent. I did a comparison test with my mykonos birkin and exposed them both at the same time side by side on direct sun. Granted that it is still in an air conditioned room. There was a distinct scent on the malachite but none on the mykonos. The odor seemed to dissipate when it is not exposed but you can still smell a faint odor. I do not know what to do either. wondering:wondering


----------



## Mindi B

Since we can't smell each other's bags, and since this thread has described the "skunk" smell over and over (as well as one can in words), there are sadly no further answers we can provide.  If a leather item smells funky, the owner needs to determine whether the smell is something they can live with, or whether they are willing to relinquish the item, knowing that an exact replacement may not be available.  There's no evidence that any smell will get better over time, and warmth/sun does seem to exacerbate the skunky smell, so this may figure into the equation.  At this point, Hermes knows the problem, so no one should meet with incomprehension or doubt at the boutique.  It's up to the individual client at this point.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

kath00 said:


> Tell that that it is totally unacceptable and that across the nation that is NOT how H is handling this problem.  *Show them this thread. * They will listen once they realize that you are an educated customer.



I do *not *recommend that at all. In fact, it's part of the reason I had a terrible time with my boutique. Not that I brought it up... but they know I am on this forum and accused me of "....claiming your bag smells bc of something you read on the forum..." Leave the forum out of it. PLEASE.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

foxyqt said:


> Ladies, I will be traveling to Paris by the end of September. Do you think it could make a difference if I take the bag there myself? Perhaps they would deal with the issue faster? I don't know. They probably wouldn't give a solution right away, but maybe I can explain to them in person that I prefer a replacement. Any advice?





Anfang said:


> I  totally agree. *Dealing this directly with Paris makes all the difference!*


*
*
Definitely deal with Paris directly!!!


----------



## Anfang

Mindi B said:


> I understand that not being offered a replacement is frustrating, and of course a client can choose to press the issue and insist that a replacement is all that will be accepted.  Ultimately though, that is likely to be ineffective at best.  We can't force Hermes to remake all the affected bags--Hermes CAN'T  remake all the affected bags--and I don't think "demanding" anything will end well in this context.  If only another bag will do, perhaps a conversation could be broached about what alternatives would be acceptable replacements and how long the client is willing to wait.  This might not work either, but it's more likely to lead to a conversation than will a blunt demand.  And I do agree with audreylita that invoking tPF is unwise.  It is not going to help, and it may very well hurt.  Not fair, but a fact.
> Hermes is not a democracy.  It just isn't.





Israeli_Flava said:


> I do *not *recommend that at all. In fact, it's part of the reason I had a terrible time with my boutique. Not that I brought it up... but they know I am on this forum and accused me of "....claiming your bag smells bc of something you read on the forum..." Leave the forum out of it. PLEASE.


*Mindi*, *IF*, if I may, and without further developments, I'm French. Talking with H Gods in Paris, believe me, this thread really helped A LOT.



Israeli_Flava said:


> [/B]
> Definitely deal with Paris directly!!!


Totally agree on this!


----------



## Mindi B

Absolutely, Anfang, this thread has been wonderful at providing information and support!  IF and I were just making the point that actually referencing this thread in US boutiques (as in, "I know this from reading tPF. . . ") is not a good idea because for several reasons, some legit and some not, US boutiques dislike tPF.  Generally, they feel it serves the clients' interests at the expense of Hermes and its employees.  Of course that is NOT our desire, but so it is.  But I wouldn't be without it, even though I don't advertise my participation!


----------



## Anfang

Mindi B said:


> Absolutely, Anfang, this thread has been wonderful at providing information and support!  IF and I were just making the point that actually referencing this thread in US boutiques (as in, "I know this from reading tPF. . . ") is not a good idea because for several reasons, some legit and some not, US boutiques dislike tPF.  Generally, they feel it serves the clients' interests at the expense of Hermes and its employees.  Of course that is NOT our desire, but so it is.  But I wouldn't be without it, even though I don't advertise my participation!


I'm sorry hearing that tPF is so bad heard in US, my dear *Mindi*. But make sure this is very different in Paris, where tPF has been heard and has been from great help. Talking of this problem and issues with Paris when this thread was -only, if I may say so- 56 pages, make  sure I've been quickly heard. This is why I'm able to tell you that H corporate takes tPF in consideration, and I 'm personally able to tell, once again, that this thread has been from great help on this darn skunk problem. Verification of the old saying : better speaking to God than to His saints!


----------



## Mindi B

That is so good to know, Anfang!  I find it silly that US boutiques dislike tPF--it is one of the most effective marketing tools Hermes has, for goodness' sake!  Good for Paris for recognizing that an informed consumer is a better customer.
Sorry, back to topic now.


----------



## Anfang

Mindi B said:


> That is so good to know, Anfang!  I find it silly that US boutiques dislike tPF--it is one of the most effective marketing tools Hermes has, for goodness' sake!  Good for Paris for recognizing that an informed consumer is a better customer.
> Sorry, back to topic now.


H Paris is aware and tPF friendly!  Yesn back to topic my friend!


----------



## swezfamily

Sweetiepie123 said:


> I took my bag to the Madison ave store and they told me that they can replace it for me but May not be the same color. They will not give my money back only store credit or another bag. I don't know what to do?




I know it's disappointing to be offered a refund instead of an exact replacement. What I find even more horrible though is that they are offering you store credit instead of an actual refund. My store credited the credit card I used to purchase the skunky bag. I believe others on here were also given their money back, not just store credit, and I would discuss this with your store manager.

Good luck!


----------



## purselover888

I am wondering for those of you who received replacement bags, did you get a receipt for the new bag?  Was it rung up under your profile?  And do you know for certain that it will not affect your quota?


----------



## prettychic

BagShoeLover said:


> I have the exact same problem as you. Mine is a malachite birkin and the odor seems to be more pronounced when exposed to direct sun. It is a strong chemical scent. I did a comparison test with my mykonos birkin and exposed them both at the same time side by side on direct sun. Granted that it is still in an air conditioned room. There was a distinct scent on the malachite but none on the mykonos. The odor seemed to dissipate when it is not exposed but you can still smell a faint odor. I do not know what to do either. wondering:wondering



Unbelievable, but reassuring. I think it may be the color process. Maybe a newer batch and now Hermes treats with some strong chemicals. I have the RC Birkin  and RT Birkin from a few years ago and no odor whatsoever. Your description is exactly what I am experiencing and I do not think it is skunk problem. Even the sleeper bag stinks of strong chemical. I feel like washing it by hand and maybe that will help since I store my malachite pochette in the smelly chemical bag. Good luck to us both....very annoying.


----------



## Jadeite

audreylita said:


> And that is exactly how Hermes is handling the problem.  I received a refund whereas I would have preferred a new bag.  This is a large company (to put it mildly) and they have the final say on how to handle a transaction, whether we like it or not.




I'm equally frustrated. I'm glad for so many here recently they were offered replacement bag quickly and easily. But through my store FSH had only offered me credit note, no replacement nor refund. I'm genuinely pissed off because I have a huge credit I cannot spend. This inconsistent after-sales service I'm not particularly delighted with especially when it's known through this thread bags do get replaced.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Has anyone kept tract of what leathers, styles, and colors seem to be the most effected?


----------



## Miss Al

I believe we are all aware that both Togo and Epsom are affected. However, my store still maintains that only Togo is affected. Why is this so?


----------



## Mariapia

Jadeite said:


> I'm equally frustrated. I'm glad for so many here recently they were offered replacement bag quickly and easily. But through my store FSH had only offered me credit note, no replacement nor refund. I'm genuinely pissed off because I have a huge credit I cannot spend. This inconsistent after-sales service I'm not particularly delighted with especially when it's known through this thread bags do get replaced.




Unbelievable! It means you are stuck with them. If you wanted to buy another bag from another prestigious brand now, unless you had the money, you couldn't buy it. 
No refund? Who else does that?


----------



## luckylove

Cavalier Girl said:


> Has anyone kept tract of what leathers, styles, and colors seem to be the most effected?



There have been more reports of togo vs epsom.  I have personally had two different BE togo pieces affected. Some SA's seem unaware of the issue with epsom.  If you check a few pages back, one of our members listed a very helpful inventory of the colors and styles affected thus far.  HTH!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

luckylove said:


> There have been more reports of togo vs epsom.  I have personally had two different BE togo pieces affected. Some SA's seem unaware of the issue with epsom.  If you check a few pages back, one of our members listed a very helpful inventory of the colors and styles affected thus far.  HTH!



Thank you so much, Luckylove.  I'll go back and look.


----------



## sbelle

Cavalier Girl said:


> Has anyone kept tract of what leathers, styles, and colors seem to be the most effected?





luckylove said:


> *If you check a few pages back, one of our members listed a very helpful inventory of the colors and styles affected thus far. *HTH!








Has there been an updated list since the below summary posted  by * Pierina2* at the end of June and later reposted by *VigeeLeBrun* at the end of July?

 If not, there have probably  been quite a few additions since that time , including my togo bag  which I chose not to post about  (since I'm pretty sure my boutique reads tpf).




pierina2 said:


> Reviewed this thread while watching tennis this afternoon, no promises that these numbers are 100% accurate but here's the approximate current situation.
> 
> 
> *Bags reported with a skunk smell:*
> 
> *TOGO*
> Birkin - 19, Kelly - 12, So Kelly - 2, SLG - 6, Style not specified - 6
> *TOGO  TOTAL - 45*
> 
> 
> *EPSOM*
> Birkin - 4, Kelly - 1, Jige - 1, SLG - 2
> *EPSOM  TOTAL - 8*
> 
> 
> *CLEMENCE*
> Lindy - 2
> *CLEMENCE  TOTAL - 2*
> 
> 
> *LEATHER UNSPECIFIED*
> Birkin - 4, Jige - 1, style unspecified - 2
> *LEATHER  UNSPECIFIED TOTAL - 7*
> 
> 
> *Bags reported returned by SAs *(some could be included in the numbers above) *- 9*
> 
> 
> *TOTAL on this thread:   71 items*


----------



## QuelleFromage

Jadeite said:


> I'm equally frustrated. I'm glad for so many here recently they were offered replacement bag quickly and easily. But through my store FSH had only offered me credit note, no replacement nor refund. I'm genuinely pissed off because I have a huge credit I cannot spend. This inconsistent after-sales service I'm not particularly delighted with especially when it's known through this thread bags do get replaced.


This does seem unfair - a defective item that cannot be replaced is very different from a change of heart. Can you chase this as high up the chain as possible? Did you use Amex or another premium CC that has a service to help?

I don't have a skunk bag (cross fingers) but, as much as I adore my stores and SAs, I would raise the roof if I did and they stuck me with a credit and did not get me another bag swiftly.


----------



## Anfang

Jadeite said:


> I'm equally frustrated. I'm glad for so many here recently they were offered replacement bag quickly and easily. But through my store FSH had only offered me credit note, no replacement nor refund. I'm genuinely pissed off because I have a huge credit I cannot spend. This inconsistent after-sales service I'm not particularly delighted with especially when it's known through this thread bags do get replaced.


*Jadeite*, where is the problem for a bag replacement?? Cannot understand this. Feel free to PM me anytime.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> I'm equally frustrated. I'm glad for so many here recently they were offered replacement bag quickly and easily. But through my store FSH had only offered me credit note, no replacement nor refund. I'm genuinely pissed off because I have a huge credit I cannot spend. This inconsistent after-sales service I'm not particularly delighted with especially when it's known through this thread bags do get replaced.



*Jadeite*, I, like you, would be hugely irritated with just a credit note as a replacement for a defective skunk B/K. The inconsistency of handling this problem is what bothers me the most now ~ so sorry that FSH is dealing with this poorly.


----------



## Birdonce

Thanks to pierina2 and Sbelle! I wouldn't have known that Clemence Lindys have been affected without the list posted.


----------



## audreylita

My understanding is they will refund your credit card if you can produce the original receipt.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

There have been a ton of Epsom skunk bags reported! One pfer had 2 of 4 skunks replaced that were Epsom.  I don't understand this company!!! Why can't they inform their staff in a uniform manner? This is just crazy!


----------



## cr1stalangel

audreylita said:


> My understanding is they will refund your credit card if you can produce the original receipt.



Unfortunately not in Singapore...


----------



## hopiko

Birdonce said:


> Thanks to pierina2 and Sbelle! I wouldn't have known that Clemence Lindys have been affected without the list posted.



To be fair, I was one of the original posters (see p. 3) and had noticed the skunk order on my clemence lindy the prior summer.  This Lindy is about 2 or 3 years old but has only been carried about 5 times.   As this thread has played out, I believe that my lindy had the exact same tannery problem as this current crop of bags but was an isolated defective skin from its season.  I do not think that any current clemence Q or R bags are at issue.

I might add that I brought my skunky Lindy in to the boutique last year and I still do not have a resolution but customer service in the US has been helpful and I am hopeful that there will be a satisfactory outcome shortly.  Ironically, I bought a rancid skunky vermillon b30 in July and it was dealt with in a manner you would expect for a bag at this price point.  The world of Hermes is a mystery!


----------



## Birdonce

Oh, thank you. I hadn't read the whole thread so I appreciate the clarification


----------



## Luvbolide

Jadeite said:


> I'm equally frustrated. I'm glad for so many here recently they were offered replacement bag quickly and easily. But through my store FSH had only offered me credit note, no replacement nor refund. I'm genuinely pissed off because I have a huge credit I cannot spend. This inconsistent after-sales service I'm not particularly delighted with especially when it's known through this thread bags do get replaced.






Honestly, *Jadeite*, this is one I'd fight.  I can see that it is going to be impossible for them to provide everyone with a replacement bag, but failing that I see no reason that they should not offer a refund.  I am sure they would prefer to only offer credit, and may do so in the hope that people are satisfied with that result.  This is a situation where I think it may well benefit  you to speak up.  Have you taken it up the chain locally?  If you are not getting satisfaction, I'd go higher - are you in the US?  If so, I'd send a firmly worded letter to Robert Chavez.  The fact is that they sold a defective product, it is not as if you changed your mind, had buyer's remorse or anything else.  They need to stand behind their products to at least a minimal degree, for heaven's sake!


----------



## Miss Al

cr1stalangel said:


> Unfortunately not in Singapore...



Cr1stalangel, did you get a skunk bag from Singapore?


----------



## Jadeite

Luvbolide said:


> Honestly, *Jadeite*, this is one I'd fight.  I can see that it is going to be impossible for them to provide everyone with a replacement bag, but failing that I see no reason that they should not offer a refund.  I am sure they would prefer to only offer credit, and may do so in the hope that people are satisfied with that result.  This is a situation where I think it may well benefit  you to speak up.  Have you taken it up the chain locally?  . !




Thanks for the support. I don't live in the US, my bag is from another country I bought while on a trip and returned to the store in my home country. Refund is not possible due to price currency differences.


----------



## Jadeite

Anfang said:


> *Jadeite*, where is the problem for a bag replacement?? Cannot understand this. Feel free to PM me anytime.







VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Jadeite*, I, like you, would be hugely irritated with just a credit note as a replacement for a defective skunk B/K. .







Luvbolide said:


> Honestly, *Jadeite*, this is one I'd fight.  I can see that it is going to be impossible for them to provide everyone with a replacement bag, but failing that I see no reason that they should not offer a refund.  d!




Thanks ladies, I went to the store again and was told finally FSH agreed to replace my bag as I insisted an refused the credit note. Will take another 6 months though. Means 1yr from the time I paid for it. Ah well.


----------



## Jadeite

And. The replacement is supposed to be an exact same bag. Once again I was refused in my request for a different leather since I want to steer clear of Togo but answer was no. As a customer, I'm still at the short end here.


----------



## hopiko

Happy update from me!  The bag I brought in for evaluation in late December was finally deemed defective and I was given a full credit!

It was a loooooong road, but H did right by me for both of my skunks.  (B30 that I bought in early July (or maybe late June) was also a skunk but that was resolved immediately. )

I am so happy that H handled appropriately....I was starting to lose faith. 

Hope to see more happy endings.

Best of luck to all that are still waiting for resolution!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> And. The replacement is supposed to be an exact same bag. Once again I was refused in my request for a different leather since I want to steer clear of Togo but answer was no. As a customer, I'm still at the short end here.



*Jadeite*, so sorry to hear of these troubles! At least you have been promised a replacement bag and hopefully H has worked the skunk issue out on their end.



hopiko said:


> Happy update from me!  The bag I brought in for evaluation in late December was finally deemed defective and I was given a full credit!
> 
> It was a loooooong road, but H did right by me for both of my skunks.  (B30 that I bought in early July (or maybe late June) was also a skunk but that was resolved immediately. )
> 
> I am so happy that H handled appropriately....I was starting to lose faith.
> 
> Hope to see more happy endings.
> 
> Best of luck to all that are still waiting for resolution!



*hopiko*, congrats! Glad that you are satisfied and H handled this properly with you. H policy regarding skunk bags seems very inconsistent IMO.


----------



## HPassion

Did u buy your other bag in june/july of this year from a H boutique? (Wondering if skunks are still out there). Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hopiko

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *hopiko*, congrats! Glad that you are satisfied and H handled this properly with you. H policy regarding skunk bags seems very inconsistent IMO.



Thanks, Vigee


----------



## hopiko

HPassion said:


> Did u buy your other bag in june/july of this year from a H boutique? (Wondering if skunks are still out there). Thanks for sharing!



Yes, I thought it was safe....definitely not...all I had to do was walk across NYC on a hot day and the skunk was in full force.   It was an R stamped bag.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hopiko said:


> Yes, I thought it was safe....definitely not...all I had to do was walk across NYC on a hot day and the skunk was in full force.   It was an R stamped bag.



*OMGoodness H!** I'm so glad that H took care of you... all your skunks!!! Hip Hip Hoorayyy artyhat:artyhat:*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

HPassion said:


> Did u buy your other bag in june/july of this year from a H boutique? (Wondering if skunks are still out there). Thanks for sharing!



Skunks have been replaced with more skunks. It's def not over.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Jadeite said:


> And. The replacement is supposed to be an exact same bag. Once again I was refused in my request for a different leather since I want to steer clear of Togo but answer was no. As a customer, I'm still at the short end here.



This is the part I don't understand... so unfair... THEY need to accommodate YOU now....


----------



## eagle1002us

somebody had a malachite bag that was a skunk.   I think in terms of colors that I would like to have (daydreaming, mostly).   The malachite bubble just burst.


----------



## nycmarilyn

eagle1002us said:


> somebody had a malachite bag that was a skunk.   I think in terms of colors that I would like to have (daydreaming, mostly).   The malachite bubble just burst.




I have a malachite Constance skunk! Decided to keep it though


----------



## kewave

nycmarilyn said:


> I have a malachite Constance skunk! Decided to keep it though



Seriously?! If it indeed smells like skunk, how do you carry a skunk around without being offensive? Are you planning to use it at night when there is no direct sunlight to activate the smell? Can't wrap my head around this....


----------



## kath00

nycmarilyn said:


> I have a malachite Constance skunk! Decided to keep it though



I don't think it is safe to keep.  These are chemicals being activated and emitted with heat.  Who knows what sort of stuff you are going to be breathing in for years to come!


----------



## swezfamily

kath00 said:


> I don't think it is safe to keep.  These are chemicals being activated and emitted with heat.  Who knows what sort of stuff you are going to be breathing in for years to come!



Rather than chemicals, I think it's actually bacteria that is growing in the hide due to improper tanning.  Still may not be safe to breath it in though...


----------



## duna

I think it's crazy to keep a skunk bag, with what they cost....And I'm shocked that after a year or so skunk bags are still being produced and sold


----------



## Chloesam

nycmarilyn said:


> I have a malachite Constance skunk! Decided to keep it though


If there is bacteria growing in the hide due to improper tanning, we really don't know how that will effect the bag in years to come. It is possible that the integrity of the leather will be compromised with age.  This is the thought that kept going through my mind when I was deciding whether or not to return my B. B and K bags hold their value but these skunk bags will not.  I don't think it is wise to hold onto one.


----------



## Chloesam

purselover888 said:


> I am wondering for those of you who received replacement bags, did you get a receipt for the new bag?  Was it rung up under your profile?  And do you know for certain that it will not affect your quota?


Yes I did get a receipt, it was rung up under my name and it did not affect my quota.  My SA is really wonderful!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

nycmarilyn said:


> I have a malachite Constance skunk! Decided to keep it though



*nycmarilyn*, you didn't ask for an opinion so I hesitate to respond but I caution you about keeping a skunk bag ~  even such a treasure as a malachite Constance. It might break your heart a little to return it but I really think you should, especially now when H is accepting skunk returns.


----------



## Mariapia

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *nycmarilyn*, you didn't ask for an opinion so I hesitate to respond but I caution you about keeping a skunk bag ~  even such a treasure as a malachite Constance. It might break your heart a little to return it but I really think you should, especially now when H is accepting skunk returns.




I agree totally!


----------



## swezfamily

duna said:


> I think it's crazy to keep a skunk bag, with what they cost....And I'm shocked that after a year or so skunk bags are still being produced and sold





Chloesam said:


> If there is bacteria growing in the hide due to improper tanning, we really don't know how that will effect the bag in years to come. It is possible that the integrity of the leather will be compromised with age.  This is the thought that kept going through my mind when I was deciding whether or not to return my B. B and K bags hold their value but these skunk bags will not.  I don't think it is wise to hold onto one.





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *nycmarilyn*, you didn't ask for an opinion so I hesitate to respond but I caution you about keeping a skunk bag ~  even such a treasure as a malachite Constance. It might break your heart a little to return it but I really think you should, especially now when H is accepting skunk returns.



I agree with everything above.  If the bacteria continues to grow, the smell may get even worse over the years and possibly the leather will start to deteriorate.  Even if one never intends to sell the bag, these are supposed to be heirlooms to pass down to our daughters and granddaughters, but who wants to inherit a bag that stinks too bad to even carry it in public?


----------



## Lurvebags

duna said:


> ....And I'm shocked that after a year or so skunk bags are still being produced and sold




+1000

I'm utterly shocked that skunk bags are still being sold!


----------



## Mindi B

In H's defense, it can be very hard to detect the smell initially.  Sometimes it is only one panel of a bag; often the smell only really declares itself in sunlight (which is in short supply inside a boutique), and it is unrealistic to imagine anyone closely and repeatedly smelling every leather product in the store (though I'd volunteer for that duty in exchange for merch!).  I was told that H has recalled bags from store inventories. . . They are trying.  It's in their best interests to stop the skunks asap.


----------



## eagle1002us

nycmarilyn said:


> I have a malachite Constance skunk! Decided to keep it though







It's possible to live with a skunk?


----------



## Katel

I continue to be appalled by this situation. How can "skunk" and "Hermes" EVER be in the same sentence, even once, let alone over and over and over?? 

Hermes needs to build into their hide selection process a UV light/sunroom and a professional Nose (Perfumer/le nez) and plenty of time in this light room. 

I can't fathom any other way to stop this monstrosity during production - before the bag/item is created, shipped and sold.


----------



## bagidiotic

nycmarilyn said:


> I have a malachite Constance skunk! Decided to keep it though



Jmho
You shouldn't keep it
I know its rare esp constance
And you love it
firstly its expensive and
This is defective
Secondly imagine you're out using it
And you  smell  coz of this bag you will get lots of embarrassment
Finally
If its really bacteria problem
Can you imagine your other favourite and precious items putting inside get infected too
Think about it
I m sure you'll be able to get another replacement


----------



## Hermey_dentiste

So I took my 32 etoupe Togo Kelly that I purchased in December out of the box and decided to use for the first time today.....and as I was walking around the house, I kept wondering why I smelled, um- not that I would no of course- but a very strong scent of marijuana....thought that I was losing my mind for a minute, then remembered this thread, which I had never checked.....oh my god! This skunk smell, for those who know, is it synonymous with the marijuana smell that, I'm sorry but I can not walk around with my children smelling like that! As I was driving, I kept thinking if a cop pulls me over, I will have a lot of explaining to do! What should I do? Should I air it out? See if it gets worse in the heat?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hermey_dentiste said:


> So I took my 32 etoupe Togo Kelly that I purchased in December out of the box and decided to use for the first time today.....and as I was walking around the house, I kept wondering why I smelled, um- not that I would no of course- but a very strong scent of marijuana....thought that I was losing my mind for a minute, then remembered this thread, which I had never checked.....oh my god! This skunk smell, for those who know, is it synonymous with the marijuana smell that, I'm sorry but I can not walk around with my children smelling like that! As I was driving, I kept thinking if a cop pulls me over, I will have a lot of explaining to do! What should I do? Should I air it out? See if it gets worse in the heat?



*Hermey_dentiste*, take it back immediately, the KofP store knows all about the skunky smell. I have discussed it with my SA there, just in case this happens to me. Good luck!


----------



## sfshopgirl

eagle1002us said:


> somebody had a malachite bag that was a skunk.   I think in terms of colors that I would like to have (daydreaming, mostly).   The malachite bubble just burst.




I had a malachite Kelly and it's being remade. I have not seen my replacement yet.


----------



## tannfran

Israeli_Flava said:


> Nico!!!! My Soufre Birkin has the same smell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I posted in Docrides thread about 2 months ago to see what she thought bc I'm so sad about this problem. It only smells when it gets hot... like if it is sitting in my car, on the seat in the sun... or on a hot day... or in a really heated room. I bought the bag Last March so it was cold. I never discovered the smell until this summer =(  Nothing I have done has helped to rid the smell. I have decided I will live with it as I can't bare to think of what H would say to me if I brought the bag in. Please tell me what your SA says about this. Maybe then I will have the courage to speak up too.


With much regret, I too, returned my orange birkin ghw this week after waiting so long to receive her...so hard to let go of her but the smell, once activated, just kept getting worse and worse.  My SA said they will definitely replace...no problem, no questions...said she could actually smell the bag whilst it was sitting on the counter.  About had to rip it out of my hands...geez...but promised they would replace.  Said wait time on these is approx. 3-6 months.  Hope she is right as I do not want a refund.  I feel for all who have had this happen...it is so disheartening, disappointing, upsetting....  Now very leery of new items and hate feeling this way.


----------



## Anfang

Jadeite said:


> Thanks ladies, I went to the store again and was told finally FSH agreed to replace my bag as I insisted an refused the credit note. Will take another 6 months though. Means 1yr from the time I paid for it. Ah well.





Jadeite said:


> And. The replacement is supposed to be an exact same bag. Once again I was refused in my request for a different leather since I want to steer clear of Togo but answer was no. As a customer, I'm still at the short end here.


Bravo *Jadeite*! This is great news, even if your replacement will be Togo! So happy to hear about this, even if H keeping your money for one year and half, a credit or a gift would sound good... But most important, you'll finally get YOUR bag! Yay!


----------



## Hermey_dentiste

Thank you Vigee! I am going to give it a week, since I'm heading up that way next week, and if it does not air out,  I will have to  I am not a complainer, and after waiting so long, I was ecstatic to finally score a Kelly, hoping it "airs out" but good to know they are aware


----------



## kath00

I waited 3 months hoping it would air out.  NOPE.


----------



## BagShoeLover

prettychic said:


> Unbelievable, but reassuring. I think it may be the color process. Maybe a newer batch and now Hermes treats with some strong chemicals. I have the RC Birkin  and RT Birkin from a few years ago and no odor whatsoever. Your description is exactly what I am experiencing and I do not think it is skunk problem. Even the sleeper bag stinks of strong chemical. I feel like washing it by hand and maybe that will help since I store my malachite pochette in the smelly chemical bag. Good luck to us both....very annoying.



I mentioned the problem to my SA and she advised to bring the bag to the store which I did this afternoon. One smell on the bag and after a few minutes of waiting , she told me that they would replace the bag. She even wrote down my preferences. It may take a while but I don't mind as long as it was addressed. So you may want to take it back to the store because they are aware of the issue. I was debating on whether to bring it back or not, as I know that it may take a while for the replacement but I don't think I could live with the smell as even my daughter commented on how bad it was.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

So here I am. I have been using B for a good amount and tried the sun test etc. Well, one particular sunny day she did smell more than usual. Not sure if the smell is supposed to get worse with time? I had her for less than an year but she has a 2013 stamp. Anyone who has had their togo start smelling with time? Or maybe it's just normal to smell after 8 hours in heat and sun? 
I know, I am a bit freaking out. But this situation is just beyond belief for Hermes. 
I was about to buy the jumping boots and I swear they had a particular 'I don't want the police to arrest me' kind of smell. It could have been another bag hiding somewhere in the store.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hermey_dentiste said:


> Thank you Vigee! I am going to give it a week, since I'm heading up that way next week, and if it does not air out,  I will have to  I am not a complainer, and after waiting so long, I was ecstatic to finally score a Kelly, hoping it "airs out" but good to know they are aware



Good luck ~ H in KofP is very aware of the problem, *Hermey_dentiste*!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hermey_dentiste said:


> Thank you Vigee! I am going to give it a week, since I'm heading up that way next week, and if it does not air out,  I will have to  I am not a complainer, and after waiting so long, I was ecstatic to finally score a Kelly, *hoping it "airs out" but good to know they are aware*


*

*

We have all been there. It does not go away dear. I tried everything... nothing helped...not even a little bit. So Sorry.


----------



## prettychic

BagShoeLover said:


> I mentioned the problem to my SA and she advised to bring the bag to the store which I did this afternoon. One smell on the bag and after a few minutes of waiting , she told me that they would replace the bag. She even wrote down my preferences. It may take a while but I don't mind as long as it was addressed. So you may want to take it back to the store because they are aware of the issue. I was debating on whether to bring it back or not, as I know that it may take a while for the replacement but I don't think I could live with the smell as even my daughter commented on how bad it was.



I can't thank you enough for your input! I just brought stinky bag back to the boutique and got a store credit and am very relieved not to have this malodorous aroma in my house.  I was in denial for a long time .


----------



## periogirl28

tannfran said:


> With much regret, I too, returned my orange birkin ghw this week after waiting so long to receive her...so hard to let go of her but the smell, once activated, just kept getting worse and worse.  My SA said they will definitely replace...no problem, no questions...said she could actually smell the bag whilst it was sitting on the counter.  About had to rip it out of my hands...geez...but promised they would replace.  Said wait time on these is approx. 3-6 months.  Hope she is right as I do not want a refund.  I feel for all who have had this happen...it is so disheartening, disappointing, upsetting....  Now very leery of new items and hate feeling this way.



Really sorry to hear this! Hope it gets resolved for you satisfactorily.


----------



## tannfran

periogirl28 said:


> Really sorry to hear this! Hope it gets resolved for you satisfactorily.



Thank you, dear friend.  Finger crossed


----------



## ufgrad

Hi all,
  I have not posted for a long time and can't believe I waited so long to reaserch this, but I too had a skunk. Mine was a 2013 Blue Electrique Togo 35 Birkin. I kept putting small containers of baking soda inside hoping to get rid of smell. One time I was shopping with my mom in the Hermes boutique and she made the comment, "that skunk bag of yours" and the SA heard her. She marched it upstairs and they said they would send it off to see what Hermes wanted to do. This was on 4/25/2014. Well I just heard back (after being told I would get a new bag after three months) that they will make me a new one but it wont be here until November. I am so frustrated!! I want a refund! I honestly hesitate to ask for a refund because I feel like it is so hard to get a bag to begin with, I dont want to spoil my connection. She did offer to try and find me another bag and said she will let me know what colors come in. I dont know what to do. My husband is mad, I'm sad. Do I wait until November, force them to refund or see what comes along???


----------



## purselover888

ufgrad said:


> Hi all,
> I have not posted for a long time and can't believe I waited so long to reaserch this, but I too had a skunk. Mine was a 2013 Blue Electrique Togo 35 Birkin. I kept putting small containers of baking soda inside hoping to get rid of smell. One time I was shopping with my mom in the Hermes boutique and she made the comment, "that skunk bag of yours" and the SA heard her. She marched it upstairs and they said they would send it off to see what Hermes wanted to do. This was on 4/25/2014. Well I just heard back (after being told I would get a new bag after three months) that they will make me a new one but it wont be here until November. I am so frustrated!! I want a refund! I honestly hesitate to ask for a refund because I feel like it is so hard to get a bag to begin with, I dont want to spoil my connection. She did offer to try and find me another bag and said she will let me know what colors come in. I dont know what to do. My husband is mad, I'm sad. Do I wait until November, force them to refund or see what comes along???



So sorry!  What continent are you on?  I thought most stores prefer to refund rather than find  bag replacement?


----------



## ufgrad

purselover888 said:


> So sorry!  What continent are you on?  I thought most stores prefer to refund rather than find  bag replacement?


 

Sorry, should have said, USA. I kind of feel like it the SA that is balking at refunding.


----------



## Mindi B

I don't know, but I would imagine that Hermes is generally not thrilled with offering money back; obviously it's better for them to hold onto the money, and it costs them something to actuate the refund.  BUT, if you decide you really want the refund, ask.  It's not at all unreasonable under the circumstances, and I think Hermes knows that, however they might want to discourage clients from going that route.


----------



## luckylove

ufgrad said:


> Sorry, should have said, USA. I kind of feel like it the SA that is balking at refunding.



I am so sorry to hear that your BE birkin was a skunk.  My BE kelly was as well.  Truthfully, if you love BE, I would take the replacement bag because most with this problem are not being offered a replacement and It is doubtful that we will see it again.  I so wish Paris would replace my bag because it was my HG.  If you have fallen hard for a different color, I can definitely understand preferring a refund.  Good luck!


----------



## purselover888

ufgrad said:


> Sorry, should have said, USA. I kind of feel like it the SA that is balking at refunding.



Are there any fall or classic colors you like as much or more than BE?  That is probably the quickest way to get the bag replaced!

I personally agree with Luckylove.  I love BE, and would wait for it to be honest.


----------



## Anfang

ufgrad said:


> Hi all,
> I have not posted for a long time and can't believe I waited so long to reaserch this, but I too had a skunk. Mine was a 2013 Blue Electrique Togo 35 Birkin. I kept putting small containers of baking soda inside hoping to get rid of smell. One time I was shopping with my mom in the Hermes boutique and she made the comment, "that skunk bag of yours" and the SA heard her. She marched it upstairs and they said they would send it off to see what Hermes wanted to do. This was on 4/25/2014. Well I just heard back (after being told I would get a new bag after three months) that they will make me a new one but it wont be here until November. I am so frustrated!! I want a refund! I honestly hesitate to ask for a refund because I feel like it is so hard to get a bag to begin with, I dont want to spoil my connection. She did offer to try and find me another bag and said she will let me know what colors come in. I dont know what to do. My husband is mad, I'm sad. Do I wait until November, force them to refund or see what comes along???


November is not this far away. And probably H will take in consideratioo you didn't ask for refund. This way you may get a bag you love. If not, and if you only wanted the one being a skunk, go straight on for a refund, without any discussion.


----------



## kath00

ufgrad said:


> Hi all,
> I have not posted for a long time and can't believe I waited so long to reaserch this, but I too had a skunk. Mine was a 2013 Blue Electrique Togo 35 Birkin. I kept putting small containers of baking soda inside hoping to get rid of smell. One time I was shopping with my mom in the Hermes boutique and she made the comment, "that skunk bag of yours" and the SA heard her. She marched it upstairs and they said they would send it off to see what Hermes wanted to do. This was on 4/25/2014. Well I just heard back (after being told I would get a new bag after three months) that they will make me a new one but it wont be here until November. I am so frustrated!! I want a refund! I honestly hesitate to ask for a refund because I feel like it is so hard to get a bag to begin with, I dont want to spoil my connection. She did offer to try and find me another bag and said she will let me know what colors come in. I dont know what to do. My husband is mad, I'm sad. Do I wait until November, force them to refund or see what comes along???



Actually November is really good!  I was told 2015!  Have them remake it.  What is a few more months to wait when you will have a bag for a lifetime to enjoy afterward!


----------



## Anfang

kath00 said:


> Actually November is really good!  I was told 2015!  Have them remake it.  What is a few more months to wait when you will have a bag for a lifetime to enjoy afterward!


This!


----------



## mp4

Interestingly enough I was recently offered refund or credit only.  I'm in the USA.  Another SO bites the dust :censor:


----------



## luckylove

mp4 said:


> Interestingly enough I was recently offered refund or credit only.  I'm in the USA.  Another SO bites the dust :censor:



I am so sorry that your SO was defective.  It seems especially sad when a bag you custom designed will not be replaced.  Will they offer you the opportunity to SO the identical bag again??  Big hugs!


----------



## mp4

luckylove said:


> I am so sorry that your SO was defective.  It seems especially sad when a bag you custom designed will not be replaced.  Will they offer you the opportunity to SO the identical bag again??  Big hugs!



This is SO number 2....and no the orders are per the list only.  I'm still somewhat annoyed that I wasn't offered a replacement this time so I am not super enthusiastic about ordering ATM.

Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Monceau

Sarah_sarah said:


> So here I am. I have been using B for a good amount and tried the sun test etc. Well, one particular sunny day she did smell more than usual. Not sure if the smell is supposed to get worse with time? I had her for less than an year but she has a 2013 stamp. Anyone who has had their togo start smelling with time? Or maybe it's just normal to smell after 8 hours in heat and sun?
> I know, I am a bit freaking out. But this situation is just beyond belief for Hermes.
> *I was about to buy the jumping boots and I swear they had a particular 'I don't want the police to arrest me' kind of smell.* It could have been another bag hiding somewhere in the store.



The Jumping boots have the same skunk problem?!?
Were they swift or box?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

mp4 said:


> Interestingly enough I was recently offered refund or credit only.  I'm in the USA.  Another SO bites the dust :censor:



*mp*, I would be so upset and totally relate to your posts. So sorry that this happened to you!


----------



## doloresmia

I have been wearing my replacement bags in the heat wave we are dealing with. Relieved to say, no issues. As someone who had two bags replaced, I feel I might have insecurities about my bags for the next little while. Anyone get over the trauma? I definitely buy less as a result.

"First world problems"


----------



## luckylove

doloresmia said:


> I have been wearing my replacement bags in the heat wave we are dealing with. Relieved to say, no issues. As someone who had two bags replaced, I feel I might have insecurities about my bags for the next little while. Anyone get over the trauma? I definitely buy less as a result.
> 
> "First world problems"



I am still waiting for a replacement bag, though not my original BE.  I am hopeful that my next large purchase will be perfect.  I guess that counts as over the trauma?? So happy to hear your replacements are perfect as they should be! Enjoy!


----------



## mp4

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *mp*, I would be so upset and totally relate to your posts. So sorry that this happened to you!







doloresmia said:


> I have been wearing my replacement bags in the heat wave we are dealing with. Relieved to say, no issues. As someone who had two bags replaced, I feel I might have insecurities about my bags for the next little while. Anyone get over the trauma? I definitely buy less as a result.
> 
> "First world problems"



Not over the trauma and definitely not encouraged to buy much.  All this said, very good for my wallet....although the zebra GM is haunting me!  First world problems for sure~


----------



## Jadeite

First world problems indeed. It's not like Hermes did not experience explosive growth in revenues over the recent years and made a lot of money from strong consumer demand. That they did shorten the making process and compromised on quality is a hard lesson for them, and us.


----------



## Keekeee

Jadeite said:


> First world problems indeed. It's not like Hermes did not experience explosive growth in revenues over the recent years and made a lot of money from strong consumer demand. That they did shorten the making process and compromised on quality is a hard lesson for them, and us.




Couldnt agree more Jadeite!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

doloresmia said:


> I have been wearing my replacement bags in the heat wave we are dealing with. Relieved to say, no issues. As someone who had two bags replaced, I feel I might have insecurities about my bags for the next little while. Anyone get over the trauma? I definitely buy less as a result.
> 
> "First world problems"



I am over the trauma of my ordeal and know that Jewel Too is skunk-free but if I were offered a togo bag now, I would def still hesitate ... Prefer to steer clear for another few months or so...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ufgrad said:


>



I'd def NOT get a refund. I'd get the replacement BE for sure. Hermes has a strange way of giving customer worst case scenario (won't be until November) and then the bag shows up a month later. After Paris declared my bag a skunk, I was told 3 month wait and got my new bag in 3 weeks! I know it's a sucky situation to be put in but I'd wait for the dream bag in this HTF color and know I won't take a chance in paying for another bag after a price increase.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Israeli_Flava said:


> I'd def NOT get a refund. I'd get the replacement BE for sure. Hermes has a strange way of giving customer worst case scenario (won't be until November) and then the bag shows up a month later. After Paris declared my bag a skunk, I was told 3 month wait and got my new bag in 3 weeks! I know it's a sucky situation to be put in but I'd wait for the dream bag in this HTF color and know I won't take a chance in paying for another bag after a price increase.



+1, Agree on all points, *IF*. I would get a replacement bag especially if it was BE and I wouldn't settle for less than that.


----------



## Kitty S.

Israeli_Flava said:


> I'd def NOT get a refund. I'd get the replacement BE for sure. Hermes has a strange way of giving customer worst case scenario (won't be until November) and then the bag shows up a month later. After Paris declared my bag a skunk, I was told 3 month wait and got my new bag in 3 weeks! I know it's a sucky situation to be put in but I'd wait for the dream bag in this HTF color and know I won't take a chance in paying for another bag after a price increase.


+2.
November is not that far away (as in H time). And same as IF, mine came in 3 weeks. If you still want a B, there is really no point in getting a refund, risk the potential price increase.


----------



## sydgirl

Hmm... Been wondering for a while if there will be a significant price increase next year to cover the cost on lost profits on all these defective bags/slgs


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sydgirl said:


> Hmm... *Been wondering for a while if there will be a significant price increase next year to cover the cost on lost profits on all these defective bags*/slgs



Oh gosh, I hope not! That will be pure insanity if H did that to their customers. 

Now, back to topic.


----------



## huh

sydgirl said:


> Hmm... Been wondering for a while if there will be a significant price increase next year to cover the cost on lost profits on all these defective bags/slgs



I surely hope not...


----------



## Jadeite

Israeli_Flava said:


> I'd def NOT get a refund. I'd get the replacement BE for sure. Hermes has a strange way of giving customer worst case scenario (won't be until November) and then the bag shows up a month later. After Paris declared my bag a skunk, I was told 3 month wait and got my new bag in 3 weeks! .




I was told 6 months for a replacement. I'm now in week 3. It would be nice if the bag showed up now. Even next week is fine.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> I was told 6 months for a replacement. I'm now in week 3. It would be nice if the bag showed up now. Even next week is fine.



*Jadeite*, I hope that your new replacement bag comes in tomorrow!


----------



## Leah

Jadeite said:


> I was told 6 months for a replacement. I'm now in week 3. It would be nice if the bag showed up now. Even next week is fine.



I hope you get your bag soon. And I hope you love it so much that it will be worth the stress and the long wait!


----------



## ABlovesH

Just curious- has anyone had this issue with a bag purchased from a reseller? 

I prefer to buy from boutiques but some of my friends buy from resellers- I cautioned them to place everything they purchase into the heat/sun right away so they can contact the reseller if there is an issue.

But it sounds like the smell goes undetected for awhile in some cases-- so if you purchased the bag from a reseller, would H still refund your purchase or do they require a receipt for that?

Sorry if this was discussed already- I haven't had a chance to read every post...


----------



## QuelleFromage

ufgrad said:


> Sorry, should have said, USA. I kind of feel like it the SA that is balking at refunding.


From these stories it seems as though the US stores are being the worst with this situation? IMO on the average the US has the worst SAs (keep in mind the very big caveat that I rarely shop H in Asia so this is based on US, Canada, Europe, and the Middle East).


----------



## swezfamily

QuelleFromage said:


> From these stories it seems as though the US stores are being the worst with this situation? IMO on the average the US has the worst SAs (keep in mind the very big caveat that I rarely shop H in Asia so this is based on US, Canada, Europe, and the Middle East).




I live in the US and as soon as my boutique got word from Paris that my bag was defective, the SM called me at home to get my credit card info for a refund.  I was expecting to get store credit, so I was relieved to be given a refund without even asking.

However, I was one of the earlier cases (I received bag in January and got the bad news from Paris in March), so it is possible that my boutique's policy has changed since early this year and they too may now be giving store credit. Also, my bag was a SO. I think that even my SM thought it ridiculous for Hermes to hold onto my money while waiting up to a year for my replacement SO to come in.  I'm lucky that I have the most amazing SA's in my local boutique!


----------



## tannfran

Leah said:


> I hope you get your bag soon. And I hope you love it so much that it will be worth the stress and the long wait!


Also in week 3...it is hard to wait.


----------



## Luvchane

Could someone describe how new Togo leather should smell, and how long does the smell last. Thank you


----------



## Mindi B

Luvchane, please take the time to read this thread.  The subject has been covered here, repeatedly, thoroughly, and at length.


----------



## audreylita

I just bought a new togo bag yesterday.  It's a grail I knew I would never see again in a boutique so bit the bullet and brought it home.  Obviously if there's a problem they will take it back but admittedly I was sniffing and sniffing the leather like a hound dog right in the middle of the boutique (took my lipstick off before doing this so there'd be no accidents!).


----------



## smile4me6

audreylita said:


> I just bought a new togo bag yesterday.  It's a grail I knew I would never see again in a boutique so bit the bullet and brought it home.  Obviously if there's a problem they will take it back but admittedly I was sniffing and sniffing the leather like a hound dog right in the middle of the boutique (took my lipstick off before doing this so there'd be no accidents!).




Ooooh, what did you get???!!?? Would love to see pictures!!! And just so you know after my 3rd skunk my SA's and I were all sniffing my 4th Birkin like hound dogs!! It was actually pretty funny!!


----------



## mistikat

smile4me6 said:


> Ooooh, what did you get???!!?? Would love to see pictures!!! And just so you know after my 3rd skunk my SA's and I were all sniffing my 4th Birkin like hound dogs!! It was actually pretty funny!!



As noted before, can we please keep this thread for the discussion of problematic/skunk bags, and not for reveals?

Thanks.


----------



## snarfy

Luvchane said:


> Could someone describe how new Togo leather should smell, and how long does the smell last. Thank you





audreylita said:


> I just bought a new togo bag yesterday.  It's a grail I knew I would never see again in a boutique so bit the bullet and brought it home.  Obviously if there's a problem they will take it back but admittedly I was sniffing and sniffing the leather like a hound dog right in the middle of the boutique (took my lipstick off before doing this so there'd be no accidents!).



I am curious too now as how a normal non-stinky Togo bag should smell like.  I understand that these problematic bags are really stinky.  They smell skunky.  But are there any bags that smells but just not as strong?

I smelled and smelled my new Togo bag at the boutique but I couldn't smell anything,  Not even leather scent.  The boutique is kept cool so I doubt there would be any smell.  

audreylita, did you get a chance to leave the bag under the sun for the heat test?


----------



## mistikat

snarfy said:


> I am curious too now as how a normal non-stinky Togo bag should smell like.  I understand that these problematic bags are really stinky.  They smell skunky.  But are there any bags that smells but just not as strong?
> 
> I smelled and smelled my new Togo bag at the boutique but I couldn't smell anything,  Not even leather scent.  The boutique is kept cool so I doubt there would be any smell.
> 
> audreylita, did you get a chance to leave the bag under the sun for the heat test?



Normal togo leather should smell like leather; if you read through this thread, you will see that the defective bags most definitely do not after being left in the sun in particular.


----------



## audreylita

My new bag smells like leather.  I've already returned one togo birkin that was awful and noxious just to be in the same room with.  I gave this one a once over with a hair dryer which made my other bag stink and this one had no effect.  I will live with it and use it like any other bag and will definitely have it in the car seat next to me in the sun.  

I will only comment on this one again if a problem should arise.


----------



## Luvchane

Audreylita
How long did you use the hair dyer on the bag.


----------



## audreylita

Luvchane said:


> Audreylita
> How long did you use the hair dyer on the bag.



Not long, I swept it across maybe 10 - 15 seconds just to get the skin warm.  And did it on the front, sides and back of the bag.  My other bag smelled instantly.  This one, so far so good.

But the sitting in the passenger seat in the sunlight is a whole different animal that can produce more rapid, not so pleasant, results.


----------



## Chubbymoo

After reading through everyone's comments and frustrations, I finally had the courage to let the malachite mini Constance Epsom go. I've been working with different SAs ever since my wonderful original sa had quit. I decided to bring the bag to a different store since they had specialists there and my usual doesn't.
My friend accompanied me for emotional support as I waited about a year for this bag. It's already an emotional process and the sas at the store was not welcoming at all. Two of them sniffed the inside and said it didn't smell. My friend that knows the extent which the bag can smell said it's heat and uv light activated. Maybe you can bring it out in the sun? But today was unfortunately a very very cool day. I used the bag yesterday at my SIL's wedding and was appalled that the drs and nurses there all gave me a "man she smells bad" look. Yesterday was a very humid warm day. 
After sizing me up, they sent out a bag specialist that told me they inspected the bag and there is nothing wrong with it. We don't smell anything at all. So she mentioned that they can send to Paris for further inspection and the decision will take 4-6 months. I asked whom do I follow-up with, she said no one cause they will call when Paris calls. I rolled my eyes and asked for another specialist that I spoke with on the phone .Inspector gadget said that person is her supervisor and she also doesn't think it stinks. She also said they cannot reproduce this bag and if Paris states that the bag doesn't stink, then I would have to deal with "the leather smell". I balled and said my lindy here doesn't stink. I have many leather bags that doesn't stink like skunk and bad bo. She looked at me like I was crazy. I wanted to strangle her. I told her to write on my inspection slip that it's heat activated and she didn't. Seriously I highly doubt she is an experienced worker. Hermes I thought you are high end? Where are you hiring these people?
So I'm left with no bag, no store credit, being judged by a little person, and a half year wait.


----------



## Chubbymoo

"Perchased"


----------



## mistikat

Chubbymoo said:


> "Perchased"



I understand how upset you are, but if you plan to continue dealing with this store, you might want to be rethinking some of your comments about the sales people there, one of whom appears to be identified by name on your photo. Just saying...


----------



## doloresmia

Chubbymoo said:


> After reading through everyone's comments and frustrations, I finally had the courage to let the malachite mini Constance Epsom go. I've been working with different SAs between wall st and Madison ever since my wonderful original sa had quit. I decided to bring the bag to Madison since they had specialists there and wall st does not. The mini c was purchased at wall st but every time I brought the topic up, the sas would brush me off and say they never heard of a Constance smelling bad. I called Madison and spoke with carol, one of the supervisors of bag inspections and she said everyone has the same story hoping they can wait out the summer and hope the smells can dissipate. Also carol mentioned that there is no specific bag, color or leather that is affected so anything leather can be a stinker.
> My friend accompanied me for emotional support as I waited about a year for this bag. It's already an emotional process and the sas at Madison was not welcoming at all. Two of them sniffed the inside and said it didn't smell. My friend that knows the extent which the bag can smell said it's heat and uv light activated. Maybe you can bring it out in the sun? But today was unfortunately a very very cool day. I used the bag yesterday at my SIL's wedding and was appalled that the drs and nurses there all gave me a "man she smells bad" look. Yesterday was a very humid warm day.
> After sizing me up, they sent out a bag specialist that told me they inspected the bag and there is nothing wrong with it. We don't smell anything at all. So she mentioned that they can send to Paris for further inspection and the decision will take 4-6 months. I asked whom do I follow-up with, she said no one cause they will call when Paris calls. I rolled my eyes and asked for carol because I spoke with her on the phone. Inspector gadget said carol is her supervisor and she also doesn't think it stinks. She also said they cannot reproduce this bag and if Paris states that the bag doesn't stink, then I would have to deal with "the leather smell". I balled and said my lindy here doesn't stink. I have many leather bags that doesn't stink like skunk and bad bo. She looked at me like I was crazy. I wanted to strangle her. I told her to write on my inspection slip that it's heat activated and she didn't. Seriously I highly doubt she is a high school graduate or experienced worker. Hermes I thought you are high end? Where are you hiring these people?
> So I'm left with no bag, no store credit, being judged by a little person, and a half year wait.




So sorry you got the run around from H. Ridiculous after nearly a year of this issue being reported, customers would still get treated so badly. Don't worry that some random SA couldn't smell the issue. Their job is intake, not arbitration. Paris is the arbiter and they are fully aware of how to test for the issue. 

The unfortunate thing is that you will have to wait. When I reported my issue, the long pole was getting the bag to Paris (took about a month), but once Paris had it, their determination took literally a day or two. Again this may depend on volume, etc., etc., The point is once you get a determination, then you can escalate as necessary. I know the timeline is frustrating, but the first milestone is getting a diagnosis.


----------



## Chubbymoo

Oops didn't see that. Let me delete. I do appreciate certain sas a lot. They have been very knowledgable and helpful. But there are some that should retrain and learn what customer service is.


----------



## Chubbymoo

I sure hope it's not a 6 month wait. Thanks!


----------



## kat99

Chubbymoo said:


> After reading through everyone's comments and frustrations, I finally had the courage to let the malachite mini Constance Epsom go. I've been working with different SAs ever since my wonderful original sa had quit. I decided to bring the bag to a different store since they had specialists there and my usual doesn't.
> My friend accompanied me for emotional support as I waited about a year for this bag. It's already an emotional process and the sas at the store was not welcoming at all. Two of them sniffed the inside and said it didn't smell. My friend that knows the extent which the bag can smell said it's heat and uv light activated. Maybe you can bring it out in the sun? But today was unfortunately a very very cool day. I used the bag yesterday at my SIL's wedding and was appalled that the drs and nurses there all gave me a "man she smells bad" look. Yesterday was a very humid warm day.
> After sizing me up, they sent out a bag specialist that told me they inspected the bag and there is nothing wrong with it. We don't smell anything at all. So she mentioned that they can send to Paris for further inspection and the decision will take 4-6 months. I asked whom do I follow-up with, she said no one cause they will call when Paris calls. I rolled my eyes and asked for another specialist that I spoke with on the phone .Inspector gadget said that person is her supervisor and she also doesn't think it stinks. She also said they cannot reproduce this bag and if Paris states that the bag doesn't stink, then I would have to deal with "the leather smell". I balled and said my lindy here doesn't stink. I have many leather bags that doesn't stink like skunk and bad bo. She looked at me like I was crazy. I wanted to strangle her. I told her to write on my inspection slip that it's heat activated and she didn't. Seriously I highly doubt she is an experienced worker. Hermes I thought you are high end? Where are you hiring these people?
> So I'm left with no bag, no store credit, being judged by a little person, and a half year wait.



I'm so sorry to hear about this! Shameful customer service. I would write the store an email or go through corporate and let them know about your experience.


----------



## Leah

Chubbymoo, I am so sorry you are going through this. I'm appalled just reading about your experience! Please keep us posted on what happens and hoping for a quick and fair resolution to your case. I can only imagine how very unpleasant this is for you!!


----------



## panthere55

Well I guess I am able to contribute to this thread as well...I have been a little bit in denial past couple of months. I noticed by birkin 35 in Epsom bamboo started to smell skunky couple of months ago. Then I noticed this thread and totally identified with everyone who shared their terrible stories. I somehow thought that maybe just maybe smell will go away. But unfortunately it has not. And I brought up the issue to my SA who sold the bag to me. She told me to air it out a little longer which I did and I called her up again yesterday. She said to bring it back to her which I am planning to do next week. She said she will talk to store director and find out what the options are and I guess she will tell me next time I speak. So, I am having no luck with my birkins with my first one being stolen and then this one turning out into a skunk. Pretty upset but I know you guys can relate!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

panthere55 said:


> Well I guess I am able to contribute to this thread as well...I have been a little bit in denial past couple of months. I noticed by birkin 35 in Epsom bamboo started to smell skunky couple of months ago. Then I noticed this thread and totally identified with everyone who shared their terrible stories. I somehow thought that maybe just maybe smell will go away. But unfortunately it has not. And I brought up the issue to my SA who sold the bag to me. She told me to air it out a little longer which I did and I called her up again yesterday. She said to bring it back to her which I am planning to do next week. She said she will talk to store director and find out what the options are and I guess she will tell me next time I speak. So, I am having no luck with my birkins with my first one being stolen and then this one turning out into a skunk. Pretty upset but I know you guys can relate!



Wait. A. Minute. Your first B was stolen and your second one is a skunk? Not to veer off topic, but that is horrific, *panthere* and I am so sorry to hear this. Not sure that I could handle this series of events regarding your Bs.


----------



## Kitty S.

panthere55 said:


> Well I guess I am able to contribute to this thread as well...I have been a little bit in denial past couple of months. I noticed by birkin 35 in Epsom bamboo started to smell skunky couple of months ago. Then I noticed this thread and totally identified with everyone who shared their terrible stories. I somehow thought that maybe just maybe smell will go away. But unfortunately it has not. And I brought up the issue to my SA who sold the bag to me. She told me to air it out a little longer which I did and I called her up again yesterday. She said to bring it back to her which I am planning to do next week. She said she will talk to store director and find out what the options are and I guess she will tell me next time I speak. So, I am having no luck with my birkins with my first one being stolen and then this one turning out into a skunk. Pretty upset but I know you guys can relate!




I remember your story when your bag got stolen. I am so sorry that it seems you haven't had the luck of recovering your loss and now this! &#128552; Hope your SA will get you a replacement sooner than later, since you have a great relationship with her and I am sure she would be sympathetic.


----------



## panthere55

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Wait. A. Minute. Your first B was stolen and your second one is a skunk? Not to veer off topic, but that is horrific, *panthere* and I am so sorry to hear this. Not sure that I could handle this series of events regarding your Bs.





Kitty S. said:


> I remember your story when your bag got stolen. I am so sorry that it seems you haven't had the luck of recovering your loss and now this! &#128552; Hope your SA will get you a replacement sooner than later, since you have a great relationship with her and I am sure she would be sympathetic.





Thank you guys. I think the only reason my SA got me bamboo birkin was because my first one got stolen! But alas no luck...I am going to be birkinless at this point...Hopefully me and everyone else who is affected by this will get their replacement soon. Will keep you guys informed on what happens...


----------



## Sarah_sarah

I was here before thinking the slight leather smell my bag had was just normal. She was fine during the initial sun tests. Over time the smell developed. Today under the sun she smelled, verified by 3 people because I thought I was going mad. 
I called my boutique and they asked what colour was my bag. And then told me to come immediately. 
I really hope those are good signs because I waited for her for 1 year and a half after so long and such painful dealings. I am so upset I have to let her go. Cross your fingers tomorrow I have luck and the SA's find a solution.


----------



## TankerToad

Sarah_sarah said:


> I was here before thinking the slight leather smell my bag had was just normal. She was fine during the initial sun tests. Over time the smell developed. Today under the sun she smelled, verified by 3 people because I thought I was going mad.
> I called my boutique and they asked what colour was my bag. And then told me to come immediately.
> I really hope those are good signs because I waited for her for 1 year and a half after so long and such painful dealings. I am so upset I have to let her go. Cross your fingers tomorrow I have luck and the SA's find a solution.



What color is your bag ?


----------



## Aeolos

I hope everything will be better for you Panthere


----------



## Sarah_sarah

TankerToad said:


> What color is your bag ?




It's the black togo in gold hardware.


----------



## ufgrad

I recently wrote on here that my BE skunk birkin was being replaced and they have had my bag since April. Then most recently they told me I wouldnt get a replacement until Nov. I was unsure whether I should wait, ask for refund, etc. Well based on your comments I decided to wait and guess what?! I just got a call that the bag has arrived!! So overall the process took 5 months. Based on other posts 3 to 6 months seems about right. I am going Saturday to pick her up, fingers crossed the replacement isnt a skunk!!


----------



## luckylove

Sarah_sarah said:


> It's the black togo in gold hardware.



Oh dear! So sorry to hear this! May I ask which year?  I hope you get a speedy resolution!

I have sadly discovered that I have a third piece affected.  The boutique it was purchased at is not familiar with a problem with epsom.....  Two of my most treasured finds have now had to go back and I may never see these seasonal colors again.. Sooo disheartening!!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

luckylove said:


> Oh dear! So sorry to hear this! May I ask which year?  I hope you get a speedy resolution!
> 
> 
> 
> I have sadly discovered that I have a third piece affected.  The boutique it was purchased at is not familiar with a problem with epsom.....  Two of my most treasured finds have now had to go back and I may never see these seasonal colors again.. Sooo disheartening!!




It is truly disheartening. It is my only Birkin so far and I am just so sad. It was 2013 so I was surprised. I got her april for my bday. 

I am so so sorry for your bags. It is just terrible. I really hope things work out. I am sending positive energies your way. 

Btw, do you know 2013 bags were impacted or just 2014? I am confused on that part.


----------



## luckylove

Sarah_sarah said:


> It is truly disheartening. It is my only Birkin so far and I am just so sad. It was 2013 so I was surprised. I got her april for my bday.
> 
> I am so so sorry for your bags. It is just terrible. I really hope things work out. I am sending positive energies your way.
> 
> Btw, do you know 2013 bags were impacted or just 2014? I am confused on that part.



Thank you for your kind words!  Quite a few 2013 bags were affected by this issue.  My bags were among many others from 2013 that were affected. Your boutique does seem to be aware of the issue and hopefully can give you a quick solution. I hope your perfect B finds its way to you soon, dear!


----------



## rainneday

Sarah_sarah said:


> I was here before thinking the slight leather smell my bag had was just normal. She was fine during the initial sun tests. Over time the smell developed. Today under the sun she smelled, verified by 3 people because I thought I was going mad.
> I called my boutique and they asked what colour was my bag. And then told me to come immediately.
> I really hope those are good signs because I waited for her for 1 year and a half after so long and such painful dealings. I am so upset I have to let her go. Cross your fingers tomorrow I have luck and the SA's find a solution.



 Oh, Sarah, I am so sorry...


----------



## Aeolos

Sarah_sarah said:


> It is truly disheartening. It is my only Birkin so far and I am just so sad. It was 2013 so I was surprised. I got her april for my bday.
> 
> I am so so sorry for your bags. It is just terrible. I really hope things work out. I am sending positive energies your way.
> 
> Btw, do you know 2013 bags were impacted or just 2014? I am confused on that part.



Sorry for you Sarah, so you bought your Birkin april of 2014 not 2013 ? Was that a R or Q stamp ?


----------



## panthere55

Aeolos said:


> I hope everything will be better for you Panthere




Thank you



ufgrad said:


> I recently wrote on here that my BE skunk birkin was being replaced and they have had my bag since April. Then most recently they told me I wouldnt get a replacement until Nov. I was unsure whether I should wait, ask for refund, etc. Well based on your comments I decided to wait and guess what?! I just got a call that the bag has arrived!! So overall the process took 5 months. Based on other posts 3 to 6 months seems about right. I am going Saturday to pick her up, fingers crossed the replacement isnt a skunk!!




Good luck! Hopefully she will be all good!



luckylove said:


> Oh dear! So sorry to hear this! May I ask which year?  I hope you get a speedy resolution!
> 
> I have sadly discovered that I have a third piece affected.  The boutique it was purchased at is not familiar with a problem with epsom.....  Two of my most treasured finds have now had to go back and I may never see these seasonal colors again.. Sooo disheartening!!




That's just terrible...so sorry


----------



## Aeolos

I am so afraid to buy a new bag due to the skunk issue! does anyone know if H totally found a solution to it and new bags don't have that bad smell?


----------



## mp4

Dear Hermes

Please try harder to make up for my 2 skunky SOs.  I'm growing tired of the "normal" excuses....  You are alienating loyal customers and I'm pretty sure you don't care.

Sorry just needed to vent....


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

mp4 said:


> Dear Hermes
> 
> Please try harder to make up for my 2 skunky SOs.  I'm growing tired of the "normal" excuses....  You are alienating loyal customers and I'm pretty sure you don't care.
> 
> Sorry just needed to vent....



*mp4*, no need to apologize for venting ~ I would be upset too. Looks like H discovered the problem too late and can't seem to get a handle on it. On the other hand, I have bought three Bs in six months from H and not one was a skunk. Back to topic.


----------



## Miss Al

Anyone got a skunk CDC? I am packing for my cruise vacation tomorrow and took out my white epsom cdc from the box and there was a strong smell. It was not funky though but smelled different from my other epsom leathers. Oh no! I will get it sun test over the next few days in my balcony room... hopefully it won't be a skunk! I dun want people on the ship to give me weird stares.


----------



## audreylita

Aeolos said:


> I am so afraid to buy a new bag due to the skunk issue! does anyone know if H totally found a solution to it and new bags don't have that bad smell?



It's only been the togo and epsom bags and not all of them.  The other leathers are fine.


----------



## luckylove

Aeolos said:


> I am so afraid to buy a new bag due to the skunk issue! does anyone know if H totally found a solution to it and new bags don't have that bad smell?



They do seem to have a team in place who is testing the bags before shipping them out to the boutiques.  Boxes are marked with a special sticker when they have passed this test and are ready for shipment.  Though I have had affected bags, I have bought newer bags that do not seem to have an issue.  I will be vigilant about checking as some of the odor issues develop only after a period of time.  I think we will all breathe a huge sigh of relief when there are no longer any reports of skunk bags.


----------



## Aeolos

luckylove said:


> They do seem to have a team in place who is testing the bags before shipping them out to the boutiques.  Boxes are marked with a special sticker when they have passed this test and are ready for shipment.  Though I have had affected bags, I have bought newer bags that do not seem to have an issue.  I will be vigilant about checking as some of the odor issues develop only after a period of time.  I think we will all breathe a huge sigh of relief when there are no longer any reports of skunk bags.



Hi luckylove,  thank you for the valuable info! my friend got  a new bag last week and there is no sticker on or inside the box of the bag , does it mean she got another potential skunk one ?


----------



## Aeolos

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *mp4*, no need to apologize for venting ~ I would be upset too. Looks like H discovered the problem too late and can't seem to get a handle on it. On the other hand, I have bought three Bs in six months from H and not one was a skunk. Back to topic.



Good news from you VigeeLeBrun! Last time in H boutique a lady was smelling a Kelly bag to understand if there is something wrong with it and then she told there is no smell even the usual leather smell!and  the SA told it is because there is a new process by H,do your new birkins smell like leather or they also don't have the usual strong leather smell ?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Aeolos said:


> Good news from you VigeeLeBrun! Last time in H boutique a lady was smelling a Kelly bag to understand if there is something wrong with it and then she told there is no smell even the usual leather smell!and  the SA told it is because there is a new process by H,do your new birkins smell like leather or they also don't have the usual strong leather smell ?



*Aeolos*, this is a great question. I have continually checked all of my new Bs on a regular basis for a skunky smell and all were bought directly from H during the last six months. My SO RC chevre B30, Bleu Izmir B35 and Anemone B35 all have a regular leather smell but not over-powering. I think that my two Ks bought last year smell a little bit stronger of leather. So, maybe H has changed their process.

Mods, back to topic about the skunky smell experience.


----------



## Aeolos

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Aeolos*, this is a great question. I have continually checked all of my new Bs on a regular basis for a skunky smell and all were bought directly from H during the last six months. My SO RC chevre B30, Bleu Izmir B35 and Anemone B35 all have a regular leather smell but not over-powering. I think that my two Ks bought last year smell a little bit stronger of leather. So, maybe H has changed their process.
> 
> Mods, back to topic about the skunky smell experience.



So your new birkins aren't in togo leather? Do the boxes of your birkins have that special sticker which shows that they have passed the skunk test?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Aeolos said:


> So your new birkins aren't in togo leather? Do the boxes of your birkins have that special sticker which shows that they have passed the skunk test?



None of the boxes have a special sticker that they passed the skunk test on them, this I know. My SO RC/Bleu Indigo B30 is a chevre leather exterior and I think that my Blue Izmir and Anemone B35s are both togo, am checking to confirm this. I have the worst memory and all my bags are stored in my closet, lol. I did do a heat test on each of them on bright, hot sunny days and have never smelled anything skunky when carrying them.


----------



## Aeolos

VigeeLeBrun said:


> None of the boxes have a special sticker that they passed the skunk test on them, this I know. My SO RC/Bleu Indigo B30 is a chevre leather exterior and I think that my Blue Izmir and Anemone B35s are both togo, am checking to confirm this. I have the worst memory and all my bags are stored in my closet, lol. I did do a heat test on each of them on bright, hot sunny days and have never smelled anything skunky when carrying them.



Perfect news!if your other birkins( blue izmir and anemone)  are in togo leather please let me know , i am planning to get a kelly in togo leather when i am sure that the skunk issue is totally solved.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Aeolos said:


> Perfect news!if your other birkins( blue izmir and anemone)  are in togo leather *please let me know* , i am planning to get a kelly in togo leather when i am sure that the skunk issue is totally solved.



*Aeolos*, am checking on the leathers now and and am pretty sure that they were both togo. Love Ks, you will surely be happy


----------



## Jadeite

Miss Al said:


> Anyone got a skunk CDC? I am packing for my cruise vacation tomorrow and took out my white epsom cdc from the box and there was a strong smell. It was not funky though but smelled different from my other epsom leathers. Oh no! I will get it sun test over the next few days in my balcony room... hopefully it won't be a skunk! I dun want people on the ship to give me weird stares.




I've smelled skunk on a wallet so yes, could happen to a cdc too.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Undate: I went to the store and they seemed to be comprehensible. They took my bag and I felt so so sad. They said this is the 4th bag so far and it seems the smell develops over time like mine did. They didn't give me a time frame which is scary because it was so hard to get my classic Birkin. 
I hope it is not a 6 month wait. (( or longer.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

luckylove said:


> Thank you for your kind words!  Quite a few 2013 bags were affected by this issue.  My bags were among many others from 2013 that were affected. Your boutique does seem to be aware of the issue and hopefully can give you a quick solution. I hope your perfect B finds its way to you soon, dear!




I hope so. They don't know when they will get a black togo in gold vs the silver they get more often. But I hope my first Birkin comes back. I am just simply in shock. I miss her. She was truly there with me for some special and hard times. (I know I sound ridiculous).  



rainneday said:


> Oh, Sarah, I am so sorry...




Thank you Rainne. You have truly been there for me before I had to give her away. :millionhugs



Aeolos said:


> Sorry for you Sarah, so you bought your Birkin april of 2014 not 2013 ? Was that a R or Q stamp ?




Mine was a 2013 bag a Q stamp if I am not mistaken. I never took proper photos of her exterior etc.


----------



## doves75

I just bought a B last week and just hot it yesterday. It's Togo leather and smell just like a good leather smell. No sticker anywhere on the box. I have not done a heat test yet. May be today when I take her out. Hopefully this one will be the good bag &#128591;&#128591;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Aeolos*, am checking on the leathers now and and am pretty sure that they were both togo. Love Ks, you will surely be happy



Bi-colored RC is chevre, Anemone is togo, bleu izmir is clemence



doves75 said:


> I just bought a B last week and just hot it yesterday. It's Togo leather and smell just like a good leather smell. No sticker anywhere on the box. I have not done a heat test yet. May be today when I take her out. Hopefully this one will be the good bag &#128591;&#128591;



Good luck, *doves*! My fingers are crossed for you


----------



## Miss Al

Vigee, what is the leather type for your 2 Ks. My cdc in epsom has a strong leather smell. It does not smell funky though. I'm hoping the strong smell is due to the different H process. Thanks.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Miss Al said:


> Vigee, what is the leather type for your 2 Ks. My cdc in epsom has a strong leather smell. It does not smell funky though. I'm hoping the strong smell is due to the different H process. Thanks.



*Miss Al*, my two Ks are a K32 limited edition argile/etoupe  Ghillies made from Swift leather PHW  and a K35 etain retourne made from togo GHW. I have never heard of a CDC having a skunky smell but I know that a few SLGs have been returned.


----------



## Miss Al

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Miss Al*, my two Ks are a K32 limited edition argile/etoupe  Ghillies made from Swift leather PHW  and a K35 etain retourne made from togo GHW. I have never heard of a CDC having a skunky smell but I know that a few SLGs have been returned.



Thanks for your reply Vigee.


----------



## luckylove

Aeolos said:


> Hi luckylove,  thank you for the valuable info! my friend got  a new bag last week and there is no sticker on or inside the box of the bag , does it mean she got another potential skunk one ?



The SA removes the sticker prior to showing the bag typically....


----------



## Aeolos

luckylove said:


> The SA removes the sticker prior to showing the bag typically....



Oh lol! Ok then


----------



## Chloesam

Aeolos said:


> Hi luckylove,  thank you for the valuable info! my friend got  a new bag last week and there is no sticker on or inside the box of the bag , does it mean she got another potential skunk one ?


The boxes are covered in plastic when shipped.  I am sure the sticker is for internal purposes only.  The sticker would be removed before you purchase it.


----------



## Aeolos

Chloesam said:


> The boxes are covered in plastic when shipped.  I am sure the sticker is for internal purposes only.  The sticker would be removed before you purchase it.


Thanks for the answer


----------



## stephmorris11

I have finally received a replacement for my stinky bag this week. It was an orange togo and I got the identical replacement, which I was very happy about.  BUT it's a "P" bag!  I turned in a brand new "R" and I got an old stock bag back.  It is in brand new condition obviously direct from Hermes with all the wrappers. BUT it's not current year production!

Because I adore orange and it is my HG, and because I don't fully trust H having resolved the stinkiness issue, I decided to take the bag.  But ladies check the replacements you get.  Basically you could be losing value if you ever decide to resell and the bag they exchange for you is actually dated 2-3 years older than the one you originally bought!!  I even paid more for the R because of the price increase than what I would have with a P bag 2 years ago.

I think this is unfair but like I said, I adore the bag and plan to keep it forever so I didn't refuse it.  It's just not sitting right with me.  That said, I only waited 2mo to get my identical replacement. And it's not stinky after an intense in the sun smell test today.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

I was told the reason why the bags smell is because Hermes had to abide by new rules (EU) and change one of the products they use. I think it is new rules regarding the health of the workers etc. Apparently it is for some bags which for me does not make sense but maybe certain colours and leather combination were done with this new product. 

I understand this and of course it is important. What I do not understand is how they did not run tests on the bags. Of course our bags will be exposed to sunlight and heat. That is an obvious one. I guess they thought the smell would subside. 

My bag passed the smell test before but she started developing this special smell later after 5 mo. I was told that this smell can develop later. 

I am told Hermes has resolved the problem but I am afraid to buy my second bag right now.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

stephmorris11 said:


> I have finally received a replacement for my stinky bag this week. It was an orange togo and I got the identical replacement, which I was very happy about.  BUT it's a "P" bag!  I turned in a brand new "R" and I got an old stock bag back.  It is in brand new condition obviously direct from Hermes with all the wrappers. BUT it's not current year production!
> 
> 
> 
> Because I adore orange and it is my HG, and because I don't fully trust H having resolved the stinkiness issue, I decided to take the bag.  But ladies check the replacements you get.  Basically you could be losing value if you ever decide to resell and the bag they exchange for you is actually dated 2-3 years older than the one you originally bought!!  I even paid more for the R because of the price increase than what I would have with a P bag 2 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is unfair but like I said, I adore the bag and plan to keep it forever so I didn't refuse it.  It's just not sitting right with me.  That said, I only waited 2mo to get my identical replacement. And it's not stinky after an intense in the sun smell test today.




She is a beauty. Obviously she is in new condition so would not that matter more than the stamp if you were to sell her? Also I think people would be cautious with the Q and R stamps so maybe it would be harder to sell those versus the R stamp? 

I do understand price-wise it is not fair and you should have gotten a new one. I would prefer a R stamp. I am not certain this whole ordeal is over and since the smell could develop over time maybe the new one will start smelling again and that would just drive me insane, always checking on my bag. 

I am really happy you got your bag and do understand you. Once again, she is beautiful and I hope you enjoy her.


----------



## rainneday

Sarah_sarah said:


> I hope so. They don't know when they will get a black togo in gold vs the silver they get more often. But I hope my first Birkin comes back. I am just simply in shock. I miss her. She was truly there with me for some special and hard times. (I know I sound ridiculous).
> 
> Thank you Rainne. You have truly been there for me before I had to give her away. :millionhugs
> 
> .


----------



## Mindi B

I would not think that the value of the bag would be significantly (at all?) influenced by the year stamp--If resale is ever an issue, it is condition and specs (color, leather, size) that primarily determine value.  Some would say that older is better--thicker Togo, for example.  And at this point, current bags are all guilty until proven innocent, so a pre-skunk bag sounds wonderful to me!
Truly, if just-off-the-production-line newness is important to a buyer, I don't think Hermes is the brand to shop.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> I would not think that the value of the bag would be significantly (at all?) influenced by the year stamp--If resale is ever an issue, it is condition and specs (color, leather, size) that primarily determine value.  Some would say that older is better--thicker Togo, for example.  And at this point, current bags are all guilty until proven innocent, so a pre-skunk bag sounds wonderful to me!
> Truly, if just-off-the-production-line newness is important to a buyer, I don't think Hermes is the brand to shop.



everything said in this post!


----------



## livethelake

My Q stamped bag was a skunk and my replacement R stamped bag was a skunk.

Quite frankly, I don't care what year my 2nd replacement bag is as long as it's not a skunk!


----------



## Mindi B

Amen, sistah.  I hadn't posted this, but my replacement was also skunky and I ended up with a refund.  My boutique handled it beautifully throughout, fortunately, and I didn't have the misery of seeing a SO disappear, so my "suffering" is not as great as others in this thread.  And Hermes will be getting all that money back sooner or later!    I just really, really, REALLY hope that whatever the problem is, H has figured it out and put a stop to it, 'cus this whole episode totally sux.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Mindi B said:


> Amen, sistah.  I hadn't posted this, but my replacement was also skunky and I ended up with a refund.  My boutique handled it beautifully throughout, fortunately, and I didn't have the misery of seeing a SO disappear, so my "suffering" is not as great as others in this thread.  And Hermes will be getting all that money back sooner or later!    I just really, really, REALLY hope that whatever the problem is, H has figured it out and put a stop to it, 'cus this whole episode totally sux.




I posted above what the problem is and why it happened in case you are wondering.


----------



## Mindi B

^^^I read your post, and in fact had heard this explanation before.  This certainly may be true, but with Hermes, unless someone from management tells me this directly, I reserve judgment as to accuracy.  It's like an old-fashioned game of "telephone" (if anyone remembers that game): too many layers between Paris and moi.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Mindi B said:


> ^^^I read your post, and in fact had heard this explanation before.  This certainly may be true, but with Hermes, unless someone from management tells me this directly, I reserve judgment as to accuracy.  It's like an old-fashioned game of "telephone" (if anyone remembers that game): too many layers between Paris and moi.




I have that info from management. Also more info which I just could't share. But can confirm on validity of my primary source. But that will not help me get my bag. And I got offered other bags since I was looking for another one. This time I was not interested. Too scared. Don't trust they fixed this problem.


----------



## Jadeite

livethelake said:


> My Q stamped bag was a skunk and my replacement R stamped bag was a skunk.
> 
> Quite frankly, I don't care what year my 2nd replacement bag is as long as it's not a skunk!




Agree. I think the afflicted owners at this point are all fed up, and just want a good, usable bag that doesn't embarrass them when out and about. Brand new in box of course. P year leather may well be better leather than R year.


----------



## stephmorris11

I agree, that is why I kept the bag and ran around with it all day today with a smile on my face.  

But it is a $12000 bag and it is like turning in a 2014 Toyota and getting a brand new 2012 in it's place.  Not quite right IMHO.  Even if the 2012 Toyota ran better...


----------



## kewave

^
The thing is we generally do not expect car dealer to sell a Toyota 2012 model at the same price with a newer model. However, any birkin, regardless of its stamp, is expected to sell at the current price in H store if one is "privilleged" enough to be offered one. No one, at least non-VIP like most of us, is likely to decline a bag just because of the stamp. Some TPFers even purchased bag without a year stamp! Not ideal, but it is how H operates unless one is happy not to buy.


----------



## Jadeite

The Toyota analogy well... If 2013-2014 is the known year for lemon Toyotas you would not want to buy one. Just head to the neighbouring honda showroom rather than take a risk replacing a lemon with a lemon. Some poor tpfer here was hit with 4 unfortunate skunks. 
The car does depreciate, so certainly the new car made now vs made yesteryear makes sense. But for a premium bag like a B or a K their value holds in spite of the 2 yr age gap. In fact I suppose if it's well known the Q/R stamps are high probability lemons buyers would likely steer away from them in the resale market.


----------



## foxyqt

Well ladies, I'm back from Paris!

I took my skunk B35 to Hermes FSH. They were very aware of the issue of course. They deemed the bag as defective with no questions asked (the bag had stinked all the way in the car ride to FSH, btw). At first they offered me an exchange with the bags they had in stock.. They had the new Taupe color in B35 PHW and a brown B35 GHW. The Taupe was beautiful but I much prefer GHW so I passed. I said that I would like to have to bag re-made (Etoupe, B35, and more importantly GHW!). They agreed but they did not give me a timeframe, could be weeks or months.

I don't mind the wait, I just hope it doesnt take too long. I almost can't believe how smoothly everything went. I am so glad that I had an opportunity to take the bag there myself instead of taking it to my local boutique. I have all the contact details of the SA who helped me. He said that my replacement will be considered as a priority because I had a defective bag. I'll be sending a followup email just to check on things.


----------



## perlerare

Sarah_sarah said:


> *I was told the reason why the bags smell is because Hermes had to abide by new rules (EU) and change one of the products they use. I think it is new rules regarding the health of the workers etc. Apparently it is for some bags which for me does not make sense but maybe certain colours and leather combination were done with this new product. *
> 
> I understand this and of course it is important. What I do not understand is how they did not run tests on the bags. Of course our bags will be exposed to sunlight and heat. That is an obvious one. I guess they thought the smell would subside.
> 
> My bag passed the smell test before but she started developing this special smell later after 5 mo. I was told that this smell can develop later.
> 
> I am told Hermes has resolved the problem but I am afraid to buy my second bag right now.



Yes, right... 
And BTW, I wonder how every other companies as  Chanel , Celine, Dior, etc , get their way through  those "new  Eu rules"... No kidding...  



Sarah_sarah said:


> I have that info from management. *Also more info which I just could't share*. But can confirm on validity of my primary source. But that will not help me get my bag. And I got offered other bags since I was looking for another one. This time I was not interested. Too scared. Don't trust they fixed this problem.



That would be the most interesting part , I guess, because so far, so many people have heard so many different things...form so many store managers... and other management people. If you could share, in a way that does not put your source under exposure ,of course,  that would be much appreciated.


----------



## chicinthecity777

perlerare said:


> Yes, right...
> And BTW, I wonder how every other companies as  Chanel , Celine, Dior, etc , get their way through  those "new  Eu rules"... No kidding...


----------



## chicinthecity777

kewave said:


> ^
> The thing is we generally do not expect car dealer to sell a Toyota 2012 model at the same price with a newer model. However, any birkin, regardless of its stamp, is expected to sell at the current price in H store if one is "privilleged" enough to be offered one. No one, at least non-VIP like most of us, is likely to decline a bag just because of the stamp. Some TPFers even purchased bag without a year stamp! Not ideal, but it is how H operates unless one is happy not to buy.



This!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

perlerare said:


> Yes, right...
> And BTW, I wonder how every other companies as  Chanel , Celine, Dior, etc , get their way through  those "new  Eu rules"... No kidding...
> 
> 
> 
> That would be the most interesting part , I guess, because so far, so many people have heard so many different things...form so many store managers... and other management people. If you could share, in a way that does not put your source under exposure ,of course,  that would be much appreciated.




I am just sharing information to be helpful. It is up to the rest of the tpf people to decide if they are interested or not. I am not obliged to share this info and I just do it because I am in the same position as some ladies and gents here. 

I don't know who this other management people are.  In Paris they are not so many fyi. 

I know a few artisans and they use a lot of different products and some have their own methods. As for the other brands you listed, I am not certain they make from scratch their bags and the leather and colour does not come in such combination. I know that because I have their bags but Dior. 

Personally my bag had beautiful veining. For a good amount of veining one needs to use an additional product. I have no idea if this may have been the source. 

Have all artisans used this new EU regulated product? Possibly not.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

foxyqt said:


> Well ladies, I'm back from Paris!
> 
> I took my skunk B35 to Hermes FSH. They were very aware of the issue of course. They deemed the bag as defective with no questions asked (the bag had stinked all the way in the car ride to FSH, btw). At first they offered me an exchange with the bags they had in stock.. They had the new Taupe color in B35 PHW and a brown B35 GHW. The Taupe was beautiful but I much prefer GHW so I passed. I said that I would like to have to bag re-made (Etoupe, B35, and more importantly GHW!). They agreed but they did not give me a timeframe, could be weeks or months.
> 
> I don't mind the wait, I just hope it doesnt take too long. I almost can't believe how smoothly everything went. I am so glad that I had an opportunity to take the bag there myself instead of taking it to my local boutique. I have all the contact details of the SA who helped me. He said that my replacement will be considered as a priority because I had a defective bag. I'll be sending a followup email just to check on things.




I hope you get your new bag and she makes it to you fast.  yes they were very nice and we do have priority over others. 

I also got the followup email so we will patiently wait.


----------



## mistikat

Sarah_sarah said:


> I am just sharing information to be helpful. It is up to the rest of the tpf people to decide if they are interested or not. I am not obliged to share this info and I just do it because I am in the same position as some ladies and gents here.
> 
> I don't know who this other management people are.  In Paris they are not so many fyi.
> 
> I know a few artisans and they use a lot of different products and some have their own methods. As for the other brands you listed, I am not certain they make from scratch their bags and the leather and colour does not come in such combination. I know that because I have their bags but Dior.
> 
> Personally my bag had beautiful veining. For a good amount of veining one needs to use an additional product. I have no idea if this may have been the source.
> 
> Have all artisans used this new EU regulated product? Possibly not.



The only product applied to a new bag is thread. And resin to seal the edges. Nothing can be done to increase or decrease veining. It's literally where the veins in the skin were. 

If a new product or process has been introduced to the tanning process this is likely to blame and the smell is consistent with a flaw in the tanning process.


----------



## chicinthecity777

mistikat said:


> The only product applied to a new bag is thread. And resin to seal the edges. *Nothing can be done to increase or decrease veining. It's literally where the veins in the skin were.*
> 
> If a new product or process has been introduced to the tanning process this is likely to blame and the smell is consistent with a flaw in the tanning process.



This!


----------



## Mindi B

Sarah_sarah said:


> I am just sharing information to be helpful. It is up to the rest of the tpf people to decide if they are interested or not. I am not obliged to share this info and I just do it because I am in the same position as some ladies and gents here.
> 
> I don't know who this other management people are.  In Paris they are not so many fyi.
> 
> I know a few artisans and they use a lot of different products and some have their own methods. As for the other brands you listed, I am not certain they make from scratch their bags and the leather and colour does not come in such combination. I know that because I have their bags but Dior.
> 
> Personally my bag had beautiful veining. For a good amount of veining one needs to use an additional product. I have no idea if this may have been the source.
> 
> Have all artisans used this new EU regulated product? Possibly not.



Please don't confuse our skepticism about this "explanation" with any disrespect to you.  I am sure you are a very important customer with contacts in Paris and an impressive collection of designer bags.  So are many of our members.  I simply have heard too many stories from Hermes over the years about all sorts of things to regard any single piece of hearsay as gospel.  Hermes is not known for their transparency with clients--ANY clients--and I think many of us prefer to reserve judgment about the source of the problem and the imminence of its resolution.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Mindi B said:


> Please don't confuse our skepticism about this "explanation" with any disrespect to you.  I am sure you are a very important customer with contacts in Paris and an impressive collection of designer bags.  So are many of our members.  I simply have heard too many stories from Hermes over the years about all sorts of things to regard any single piece of hearsay as gospel.  Hermes is not known for their transparency with clients--ANY clients--and I think many of us prefer to reserve judgment about the source of the problem and the imminence of its resolution.




I may or may not be an important customer. Assuming I am is just placing me in a certain dominator. All i am doing is giving information that has been given to me. Is that not the purpose of this forum? 

I place no importance and I am not counting who has how many bags. 

From now on I will just opt out of this thread as it is clearly not the place for me. 

good luck with your new bags.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

mistikat said:


> The only product applied to a new bag is thread. And resin to seal the edges. Nothing can be done to increase or decrease veining. It's literally where the veins in the skin were.
> 
> 
> 
> If a new product or process has been introduced to the tanning process this is likely to blame and the smell is consistent with a flaw in the tanning process.




It is not about increasing or decreasing the veining. From what I understood some section with more veining can be conditioned. My french is not superb to follow the complexity of the conversation so that is how I understood it. 

I was questioning if all the artisans really used the new product.


----------



## mistikat

Sarah_sarah said:


> I may or may not be an important customer. Assuming I am is just placing me in a certain dominator. All i am doing is giving information that has been given to me. Is that not the purpose of this forum?
> 
> I place no importance and I am not counting who has how many bags.
> 
> From now on I will just opt out of this thread as it is clearly not the place for me.
> 
> good luck with your new bags.





Sarah_sarah said:


> It is not about increasing or decreasing the veining. From what I understood some section with more veining can be conditioned. My french is not superb to follow the complexity of the conversation so that is how I understood it.
> 
> I was questioning if all the artisans really used the new product.



Veining is a space/line in the leather where veins have been removed from the hide during the tanning process. The only way it could be minimized is if a leather filler was used; this is not something Hermes does. Perhaps the person you spoke to was referring to something else?

I also want to add that just because someone disagrees with you, that does not make their comments disrespectful. As you noted, it's a place to exchange information, which is exactly the conversation that's been had here for months. It isn't necessary for anyone to remove themselves from the thread unless they no longer want to participate. But people will have differing views. As long as those are respectfully expressed, everyone is welcome to participate.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

mistikat said:


> Veining is a space/line in the leather where veins have been removed from the hide during the tanning process. The only way it could be minimized is if a leather filler was used; this is not something Hermes does. Perhaps the person you spoke to was referring to something else?
> 
> I also want to add that just because someone disagrees with you, that does not make their comments disrespectful. As you noted, it's a place to exchange information, which is exactly the conversation that's been had here for months. It isn't necessary for anyone to remove themselves from the thread unless they no longer want to participate. But people will have differing views. As long as those are respectfully expressed, everyone is welcome to participate.




I am skeptical myself. And i have explained it. But to assume I am an important person or have many B bags is exaggeration and not fair. 

Are only people with certain amount of Birkins allowed to participate? 

All I did was to go out of my way and contact people I knew etc. We all have the right to question information but to give reference to me as a person is not correct.


----------



## mistikat

Sarah_sarah said:


> I am skeptical myself. And i have explained it. But to assume I am an important person or have many B bags is exaggeration and not fair.
> 
> Are only people with certain amount of Birkins allowed to participate?
> 
> All I did was to go out of my way and contact people I knew etc. We all have the right to question information but to give reference to me as a person is not correct.



There was nothing wrong, detrimental, or disrespectful about assuming you may have a lot of bags or are an important Hermes customer. I would think quite the contrary. Generally, people with no buying history don't have access to information from the company.

As I said before, everyone is welcome to participate in any thread if they are respectful to other members and follow forum rules. Those are the only "requirements."

Can we please move on now? None of this has anything to do with the thread topic. Thanks.


----------



## TankerToad

Sarah_sarah said:


> I am skeptical myself. And i have explained it. But to assume I am an important person or have many B bags is exaggeration and not fair.
> 
> Are only people with certain amount of Birkins allowed to participate?
> 
> All I did was to go out of my way and contact people I knew etc. We all have the right to question information but to give reference to me as a person is not correct.



Sarah
I for one thank you very much for your generous contribution of information here.
Anyone who has had actually had an experience with a defective (read:smelly) bag should be welcome and encouraged to post here because any real experience with this situation information is helpful IMO 
You kindly offered  information from Hermes that you shared  - not conjecture or guesses as we have seen on this thread at times. Whether others believe it or not is not important.
Like others here I have had two defective bags this year and my BF has had three sent back.
It is with respect and interest that I read your posts.
You are absolutely correct how many bags you may it may not have is irrelevant and your status with Hermes is no ones business but your own.


----------



## mistikat

TankerToad said:


> Sarah
> I for one thank you very much for your generous contribution of information here.
> Anyone who has had actually had an experience with a defective (read:smelly) bag should be welcome and encouraged to post here because any real experience with this situation information is helpful IMO
> You kindly offered  information from Hermes that you shared  - not conjecture or guesses as we have seen on this thread at times. Whether others believe it or not is not important.
> Like others here I have had two defective bags this year and my BF has had three sent back.
> It is with respect and interest that I read your posts.
> You are absolutely correct how many bags you may it may not have is irrelevant and your status with Hermes is no ones business but your own.



As I just posted - can we please move on?

Thanks.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Back on topic. I am going to pick a Kelly I have waited for a long time so let's hope she is not smelly.

Luck with your bag.


----------



## Jadeite

foxyqt said:


> Well ladies, I'm back from Paris!
> 
> I took my skunk B35 to Hermes FSH. They were very aware of the issue of course. They deemed the bag as defective with no questions asked (the bag had stinked all the way in the car ride to FSH, btw). At first they offered me an exchange with the bags they had in stock.. They had the new Taupe color in B35 PHW and a brown B35 GHW. The Taupe was beautiful but I much prefer GHW so I passed. I said that I would like to have to bag re-made (Etoupe, B35, and more importantly GHW!). They agreed but they did not give me a timeframe, could be weeks or months.
> 
> .




That's just so nice to hear. I would have brought it into Paris if I could, but it's really good to know they were professional about it. Hope your replacement comes soon.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Miss Al said:


> Vigee, what is the leather type for your 2 Ks. My cdc in epsom has a strong leather smell. It does not smell funky though. I'm hoping the strong smell is due to the different H process. Thanks.


Most of my H leather goods smell like leather....even the vintage ones  As long as it doesn't smell BAD, I wouldn't worry. I think this situation has sharpened all our noses to the point of slight paranoia (probably justified!).


----------



## QuelleFromage

mistikat said:


> The only product applied to a new bag is thread. And resin to seal the edges. Nothing can be done to increase or decrease veining. It's literally where the veins in the skin were.
> 
> If a new product or process has been introduced to the tanning process this is likely to blame and the smell is consistent with a flaw in the tanning process.


There are a host of new regulations around leather tanning in the EU, for instance with regard to contact dermatitis caused by chromium allergies. Google will help anyone interested geek out on what could be the problem but it is almost certainly a tanning/dyeing issue. An educated guess says a compliant process was tried with certain leather batches and it turned out to produce skunkiness; one would hope that process has now been abandoned but it was probably not possible for H to anticipate that the bags, once made, would start to stink.
The way individual stores, SAs, SMs, etc. are handling the skunk bags - that's a whole different issue


----------



## yasram

Can anyone mention how you do this skunk test if you don;t live in a hot sunny country ? I got the B35 this July at want to double make sure - It has been in the car sitting in the sun for about 1/2 hour max but we don't get that sun / heat to the extent and that was twice - So far all I smell is the whiff of leather - no stinky smell ?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

yasram said:


> Can anyone mention how you do this skunk test if you don;t live in a hot sunny country ? I got the B35 this July at want to double make sure - It has been in the car sitting in the sun for about 1/2 hour max but we don't get that sun / heat to the extent and that was twice - So far all I smell is the whiff of leather - no stinky smell ?



*yasram*, another TPF member used a hair-dryer on her new bag for a brief period of time. It was mentioned somewhere in this thread. If you do a search, you might find more information.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

yasram said:


> Can anyone mention how you do this skunk test if you don;t live in a hot sunny country ? I got the B35 this July at want to double make sure - It has been in the car sitting in the sun for about 1/2 hour max but we don't get that sun / heat to the extent and that was twice - So far all I smell is the whiff of leather - no stinky smell ?



During the winter months, I put my Birkin on my dashboard facing the direct sunlight (UV rays on the bag were needed in my case) and turned the heat on in my car. I let it sit there for 30 minutes. Opened te car door and poof...Wah-lah. Skunk.

Hairdryer or just plain heat (no sun) did not work for me.


----------



## yasram

Israli + Vigee - I will do both - Will await the test results .....Thanks to you both


----------



## Chubbymoo

Just got a call from Hermes. The bag has not reached Paris and the higher ups already decided to give me a refund. They also said it's a first for a mini c to smell.


----------



## Mindi B

GOOD, Chubbymoo.  THAT is the right response and the one your boutique should have given you from the beginning.  As I understand it the current policy is if the item is from the appropriate date period, it's considered defective if the customer says it is.  Period.  Sorry you are involved in this, but happy it's had the appropriate outcome.


----------



## panthere55

Mindi B said:


> GOOD, Chubbymoo.  THAT is the right response and the one your boutique should have given you from the beginning.  As I understand it the current policy is if the item is from the appropriate date period, it's considered defective if the customer says it is.  Period.  Sorry you are involved in this, but happy it's had the appropriate outcome.



Do you know what the appropriate date period is?


----------



## panthere55

Chubbymoo said:


> Just got a call from Hermes. The bag has not reached Paris and the higher ups already decided to give me a refund. They also said it's a first for a mini c to smell.



I am glad but now we have to be aware of other items smelling


----------



## panthere55

Israeli_Flava said:


> During the winter months, I put my Birkin on my dashboard facing the direct sunlight (UV rays on the bag were needed in my case) and turned the heat on in my car. I let it sit there for 30 minutes. Opened te car door and poof...Wah-lah. Skunk.
> 
> Hairdryer or just plain heat (no sun) did not work for me.



Interesting. Mine actually started to smell in closet during heat wave. Didn't really need uv rays/sun


----------



## stephmorris11

Mine was in my trunk in 90 degrees for 2 days and didn't smell.  I felt great about that test.  Then a few days later I put it out in the sun in about 70 degree weather and BOOM it kicked in and never left after that.  So I still would recommend finding a sunny spot AND a warm spot.


----------



## panthere55

QuelleFromage said:


> There are a host of new regulations around leather tanning in the EU, for instance with regard to contact dermatitis caused by chromium allergies. Google will help anyone interested geek out on what could be the problem but it is almost certainly a tanning/dyeing issue. An educated guess says a compliant process was tried with certain leather batches and it turned out to produce skunkiness; one would hope that process has now been abandoned but it was probably not possible for H to anticipate that the bags, once made, would start to stink.
> The way individual stores, SAs, SMs, etc. are handling the skunk bags - that's a whole different issue



I actually looked this up after you mentioned it. So assuming regulation is to prevent chromium into developing into dangerous chromium, correct? Though I saw mentioned that it converts to dangerous chromium from uv rays, heat, sun. So I am hoping "skunk" smell is not really a heavy mental getting discharged from the bag as that could be dangerous...


----------



## QuelleFromage

panthere55 said:


> I actually looked this up after you mentioned it. So assuming regulation is to prevent chromium into developing into dangerous chromium, correct? Though I saw mentioned that it converts to dangerous chromium from uv rays, heat, sun. So I am hoping "skunk" smell is not really a heavy mental getting discharged from the bag as that could be dangerous...


I believe it has to do with chromium allergies, which are rare, but the EU is very careful about worker safety. The chromium thing may or may not be the skunk issue but it seems to be a major change for the leather industry.


----------



## Mindi B

Chromium compounds per se don't have a smell.  And if the skunk problem is related to a new, EU-mandated rule re Chromium usage in leather tanning, those new compounds would ostensibly be MORE safe, not less.  In any case, the "dangerous" Chromium findings came in workers exposed daily to high concentrations of these compounds.  Most of us have some Chromium exposure from the environment: some forms are necessary to our body's functioning, others are considered too minimal to be of concern.
Everybody be calm!
And now someone with actual biochemical knowledge can wade in and take me apart.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> Chromium compounds per se don't have a smell.  And if the skunk problem is related to a new, EU-mandated rule re Chromium usage in leather tanning, those new compounds would ostensibly be MORE safe, not less.  In any case, the "dangerous" Chromium findings came in workers exposed daily to high concentrations of these compounds.  Most of us have some Chromium exposure from the environment: some forms are necessary to our body's functioning, others are considered too minimal to be of concern.
> Everybody be calm!
> And now someone with actual biochemical knowledge can wade in and take me apart.



*Mindi*, always knew you had a great wit but a scientist, too? I know NOTHING about Chromium compounds and must google this stat. 

Now, promise back to topic!


----------



## Mindi B

Er, no, no expertise, just a fellow Googler, Vigee.  I write with authority, but that's the extent of it.  :shame:


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> Chromium compounds per se don't have a smell.  And if the skunk problem is related to a new, EU-mandated rule re Chromium usage in leather tanning, those new compounds would ostensibly be MORE safe, not less.  In any case, the "dangerous" Chromium findings came in workers exposed daily to high concentrations of these compounds.  Most of us have some Chromium exposure from the environment: some forms are necessary to our body's functioning, others are considered too minimal to be of concern.
> Everybody be calm!
> And now someone with actual biochemical knowledge can wade in and take me apart.



Thank you for sharing the (even googled but nonetheless) information! I am too lazy to google and read about it. I get all my information on TPF!


----------



## Mindi B

Oh, xiangxiang, I'm glad you found it helpful!  I am the "designated Googler" in my family.  Various family-members who either find Googling confusing or don't really use computers (my DF and DM, respectively), or who are really afraid of the flood of info they will find and need someone to distill it, turn to me to do their online research.  So it's my thang.
Er, sorry--back to topic.


----------



## pierina2

An update and a gentle reminder to everyone to keep checking on all of your Q and R stamped bags in epsom and togo.  I just pulled out a Q year Flamingo epsom Jige  that I've used and checked on repeatedly since this thread started.  Never a hint of a problem until now - this time the back smelled faintly bad.  So I put it in mild sun on both sides for a few hours and there was the full blown stinky smell, exactly the same aroma as the togo Kelly that went back. The store couldn't be nicer and it's already on the way to Paris.  

The replacement Kelly in clemence has not arrived yet.  It's been about 3.5 months since it went in to the store and 2.5 months since Paris deemed it defective.  sigh....

*LuckyLove*- I was very sorry to hear that you've had another bag affected!


----------



## VesperSparrow

pierina2 said:


> An update and a gentle reminder to everyone to keep checking on all of your Q and R stamped bags in epsom and togo.  I just pulled out a Q year Flamingo epsom Jige  that I've used and checked on repeatedly since this thread started.  Never a hint of a problem until now - this time the back smelled faintly bad.  So I put it in mild sun on both sides for a few hours and there was the full blown stinky smell, exactly the same aroma as the togo Kelly that went back. The store couldn't be nicer and it's already on the way to Paris.
> 
> The replacement Kelly in clemence has not arrived yet.  It's been about 3.5 months since it went in to the store and 2.5 months since Paris deemed it defective.  sigh....
> 
> *LuckyLove*- I was very sorry to hear that you've had another bag affected!



Oh, pierina, my heart just sinks for you. So sorry about this.


----------



## hopiko

pierina2 said:


> An update and a gentle reminder to everyone to keep checking on all of your Q and R stamped bags in epsom and togo.  I just pulled out a Q year Flamingo epsom Jige  that I've used and checked on repeatedly since this thread started.  Never a hint of a problem until now - this time the back smelled faintly bad.  So I put it in mild sun on both sides for a few hours and there was the full blown stinky smell, exactly the same aroma as the togo Kelly that went back. The store couldn't be nicer and it's already on the way to Paris.
> 
> The replacement Kelly in clemence has not arrived yet.  It's been about 3.5 months since it went in to the store and 2.5 months since Paris deemed it defective.  sigh....
> 
> *LuckyLove*- I was very sorry to hear that you've had another bag affected!



Oh Pierina, how discouraging...glad the boutique was nice.   I am so sorry that you had another bag affected

I too am waiting for a replacement bag from June....wish it would  not take so long...hope we get them soon!!!


----------



## pierina2

VesperSparrow said:


> Oh, pierina, my heart just sinks for you. So sorry about this.



Thank you so much for your concern, *VesperSparrow*, it's very kind of you.


----------



## pierina2

hopiko said:


> Oh Pierina, how discouraging...glad the boutique was nice.   I am so sorry that you had another bag affected
> 
> I too am waiting for a replacement bag from June....wish it would  not take so long...hope we get them soon!!!




Thanks *hopiko*!  Such a disappointment, I thought the Jige was going to be fine, and I really love the color.  Hopefully your new bag arrives soon!


----------



## kewave

pierina2 said:


> An update and a gentle reminder to everyone to keep checking on all of your Q and R stamped bags in epsom and togo.  I just pulled out a Q year Flamingo epsom Jige  that I've used and checked on repeatedly since this thread started.  Never a hint of a problem until now - this time the back smelled faintly bad.  So I put it in mild sun on both sides for a few hours and there was the full blown stinky smell, exactly the same aroma as the togo Kelly that went back. The store couldn't be nicer and it's already on the way to Paris.
> 
> The replacement Kelly in clemence has not arrived yet.  It's been about 3.5 months since it went in to the store and 2.5 months since Paris deemed it defective.  sigh....
> 
> *LuckyLove*- I was very sorry to hear that you've had another bag affected!



Oh dear! It's like a nightmare never ends. I hv a brandnew Q stamp Togo B30 unused since I bought fr FSH last year and a R stamp Anemone Epsom Jige which I rarely use (too many bags waiting in line & haven't been diligent enough to keep rotating bags). Have not detected any smell so far, hope they don't turn bad on me...


----------



## pierina2

kewave said:


> Oh dear! It's like a nightmare never ends. I hv a brandnew Q stamp Togo B30 unused since I bought fr FSH last year and a R stamp Anemone Epsom Jige which I rarely use (too many bags waiting in line & haven't been diligent enough to keep rotating bags). Have not detected any smell so far, hope they don't turn bad on me...




*kewave*, yes, it seems like there will continue to be bags from these years with issues for a while though the store said the number being returned has dropped way down.  I'm really surprised that my Jige started smelling now - I've had it for ten months!  Keep checking on your bags, get them out in the sun, and hopefully they'll be fine!


----------



## panthere55

pierina2 said:


> An update and a gentle reminder to everyone to keep checking on all of your Q and R stamped bags in epsom and togo.  I just pulled out a Q year Flamingo epsom Jige  that I've used and checked on repeatedly since this thread started.  Never a hint of a problem until now - this time the back smelled faintly bad.  So I put it in mild sun on both sides for a few hours and there was the full blown stinky smell, exactly the same aroma as the togo Kelly that went back. The store couldn't be nicer and it's already on the way to Paris.
> 
> The replacement Kelly in clemence has not arrived yet.  It's been about 3.5 months since it went in to the store and 2.5 months since Paris deemed it defective.  sigh....
> 
> *LuckyLove*- I was very sorry to hear that you've had another bag affected!



Ouch sorry you had another item affected  but yeah its a good reminder to keep checking our items


----------



## panthere55

I talked to my SA today as I am bringing my skunky bamboo Epsom b to store tomorrow. She said that she talked to her store director and she wasn't aware of the issue with Epsom leather just togo. Whaaat? So I am definitely worried about my bag reception at the store tomorrow. It also has been cooler at home and bag is barely smelling, only when you sniff it pretty close. Whereas before whole room/closet/car would smell terribly. Anyways, I am just super anxious that they won't believe me or something...I will keep you guys updated


----------



## luckylove

pierina2 said:


> An update and a gentle reminder to everyone to keep checking on all of your Q and R stamped bags in epsom and togo.  I just pulled out a Q year Flamingo epsom Jige  that I've used and checked on repeatedly since this thread started.  Never a hint of a problem until now - this time the back smelled faintly bad.  So I put it in mild sun on both sides for a few hours and there was the full blown stinky smell, exactly the same aroma as the togo Kelly that went back. The store couldn't be nicer and it's already on the way to Paris.
> 
> The replacement Kelly in clemence has not arrived yet.  It's been about 3.5 months since it went in to the store and 2.5 months since Paris deemed it defective.  sigh....
> 
> *LuckyLove*- I was very sorry to hear that you've had another bag affected!



Oh honey,  I am so sorry to hear your gorgeous Jige was affected too! I wonder if Paris will grant you a replacement or a refund?  I hope you have two new replacements headed your way soon! Best wishes, my friend!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

pierina2 said:


> An update and a gentle reminder to everyone to keep checking on all of your Q and R stamped bags in epsom and togo.  I just pulled out a Q year Flamingo epsom Jige  that I've used and checked on repeatedly since this thread started.  Never a hint of a problem until now - this time the back smelled faintly bad.  So I put it in mild sun on both sides for a few hours and there was the full blown stinky smell, exactly the same aroma as the togo Kelly that went back. The store couldn't be nicer and it's already on the way to Paris.
> 
> The replacement Kelly in clemence has not arrived yet.  It's been about 3.5 months since it went in to the store and 2.5 months since Paris deemed it defective.  sigh....
> 
> *LuckyLove*- I was very sorry to hear that you've had another bag affected!



Oh *pierina*, so sorry to hear this! I keep waiting for my Anemone B togo to become skunky. Hate this paranoia!


----------



## foxyqt

You know what was really weird? The SA in Paris said that only 10 bags were affected with this 'bad smell' issue. *10*?!  We are discovering a new case every day in this thread alone!


----------



## stephmorris11

foxyqt said:


> You know what was really weird? The SA in Paris said that only 10 bags were affected with this 'bad smell' issue. *10*?!  We are discovering a new case every day in this thread alone!



I am convinced that it is most if not every Togo!  So far every one I have seen from mid-Q and early R have smelled.  Sometimes my friends didn't even realize it until I pointed it out.  Between my group of gal pals/H addicts and I, we have over 10 sent in or already replaced.  So far all Togo for us.  Both K and B.

Interestingly, as I posted about my orange a few days ago, the replacements are mostly Clemence or an older bag like a P year!  Makes me wonder if they have the Togo issue worked out yet.  Or just simply have not been able to get new Togos into production yet since it takes so long to make a new bag for each craftsman.

I am meeting my sister, who just got a brand new Togo B from Ireland, so I will be curious to see how hers turns out.  One more week and I will know for sure if hers is defective too.  She JUST picked it up last week (Etoupe)....


----------



## VesperSparrow

panthere55 said:


> I talked to my SA today as I am bringing my skunky bamboo Epsom b to store tomorrow. She said that she talked to her store director and she wasn't aware of the issue with Epsom leather just togo. Whaaat? So I am definitely worried about my bag reception at the store tomorrow. It also has been cooler at home and bag is barely smelling, only when you sniff it pretty close. Whereas before whole room/closet/car would smell terribly. Anyways, I am just super anxious that they won't believe me or something...I will keep you guys updated



We're all here with you! Hope it goes well.


----------



## yasram

Oh cripes for my gold R Togo B GHW


----------



## Israeli_Flava

panthere55 said:


> I talked to my SA today as I am bringing my skunky bamboo Epsom b to store tomorrow. She said that she talked to her store director and *she wasn't aware of the issue with Epsom leather just togo. *Whaaat? So I am definitely worried about my bag reception at the store tomorrow. It also has been cooler at home and bag is barely smelling, only when you sniff it pretty close. Whereas before whole room/closet/car would smell terribly. Anyways, I am just super anxious that they won't believe me or something...I will keep you guys updated



.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

^^^^^
For both of these reasons u mention, I had such a horrible time with the boutique I used to shop at. I'm hoping that the policy others were spreaking of a few days ago, "ask no questions, just believe the customer if they say it is skunk, it is skunk and give refunds", is really true or u could be in for an "adventure". GL and let us know what happens.


----------



## yasram

So I have done the hairdryer x3 / 10 mins ish , the bag in strong sunlight on window for around 40 mins each side x2 and I'm smelling leather - can it take a while to develop or something ?


----------



## Nico_79

yasram said:


> So I have done the hairdryer x3 / 10 mins ish , the bag in strong sunlight on window for around 40 mins each side x2 and I'm smelling leather - can it take a while to develop or something ?


 
If you're smelling leather you should be good. When I did the sunlight test it didn't smell of leather at all, but sort of stinky and only got stronger as time passed.


----------



## yasram

Thanks Nico - It was always smelling leathery and just smelling slightly stronger - but only slight ( I think because it was warm ) - I'll keep on checking every so often though just in case - Mine is a R Togo so from this forum , I will keep a close nose on it just in case - Thanks for all the helpfull advice TPF ers


----------



## stephmorris11

Nico_79 said:


> If you're smelling leather you should be good. When I did the sunlight test it didn't smell of leather at all, but sort of stinky and only got stronger as time passed.



Burned rubber more like.  Chemically and not pleasant at all.  That's how mine smelled.


----------



## yasram

stephmorris11 said:


> Burned rubber more like.  Chemicaly.  That's now mine smelled.


##

Oh then deffo not - I guessed it might be a distinct odour but so far so good >?


----------



## Pazdzernika

yasram said:


> So I have done the hairdryer x3 / 10 mins ish , the bag in strong sunlight on window for around 40 mins each side x2 and I'm smelling leather - can it take a while to develop or something ?




I'm wondering this as well.  I have two R-stamped togo bags - one smells divine and the other smelled "weird" out of the box.  I wouldn't describe it as skunk like...no idea how to describe it but it's certainly not pleasant.  It's not overwhelming (yet?) but noticeable when I put my nose to it. It's warm where I am - should it have developed that skunky smell by now?


----------



## stephmorris11

Pazdzernika said:


> I'm wondering this as well.  I have two R-stamped togo bags - one smells divine and the other smelled "weird" out of the box.  I wouldn't describe it as skunk like...no idea how to describe it but it's certainly not pleasant.  It's not overwhelming (yet?) but noticeable when I put my nose to it. It's warm where I am - should it have developed that skunky smell by now?



Put it out in the sun for 30min,.  You'll know right away.


----------



## Pazdzernika

stephmorris11 said:


> Put it out in the sun for 30min,.  You'll know right away.




Wow, it's that immediate? Oh, lord. Thanks, will test this.


----------



## pierina2

panthere55 said:


> Ouch sorry you had another item affected  but yeah its a good reminder to keep checking our items


 


luckylove said:


> Oh honey,  I am so sorry to hear your gorgeous Jige was affected too! I wonder if Paris will grant you a replacement or a refund?  I hope you have two new replacements headed your way soon! Best wishes, my friend!


 


VigeeLeBrun said:


> Oh *pierina*, so sorry to hear this! I keep waiting for my Anemone B togo to become skunky. Hate this paranoia!


 

Thanks so much for your sympathies, ladies, I really appreciate it!    The togo Kelly smelled a little abnormal from the beginning and that went bad within a few weeks.  But the epsom Jige was fine for so long!  

*lucky,* they're requesting a replacement Jige but who knows?  Fingers crossed. Flamingo is such a pretty color IRL, and I used to put that Jige inside the rose jaipur Bolide, and stick that inside a bougainvillea GP to go away for the weekend.


----------



## luckylove

pierina2 said:


> Thanks so much for your sympathies, ladies, I really appreciate it!    The togo Kelly smelled a little abnormal from the beginning and that went bad within a few weeks.  But the epsom Jige was fine for so long!
> 
> *lucky,* they're requesting a replacement Jige but who knows?  Fingers crossed. Flamingo is such a pretty color IRL, and I used to put that Jige inside the rose jaipur Bolide, and stick that inside a bougainvillea GP to go away for the weekend.



Fingers and toes crossed for you, my friend!


----------



## panthere55

VesperSparrow said:


> We're all here with you! Hope it goes well.





Israeli_Flava said:


> ^^^^^
> For both of these reasons u mention, I had such a horrible time with the boutique I used to shop at. I'm hoping that the policy others were spreaking of a few days ago, "ask no questions, just believe the customer if they say it is skunk, it is skunk and give refunds", is really true or u could be in for an "adventure". GL and let us know what happens.




Thank you guys for your support. So brought the bag to the store today. Of course it was cold outside and bag was barely smelling, only when you sniffed it real close. My nose is so sensitive that I think others can't smell what I do. Anyways, they said right away that yes bag is defective and even offered replacement with black b and gold hardware. If it was in palladium I would have taken it right away, but no gold for me unfortunately. So, they said they will give me options as they come in and hoping that there will be another bamboo birkin soon if I am set on that. I actually am pretty flexible and there's a range of colors I would pick so hoping that one of those get here soon. Since it's holidays coming my SA said they will have the best inventory so I am hoping all here affected by this will receive replacement very soon!!! And here's hoping no more skunky bags!!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Israeli_Flava said:


> During the winter months, I put my Birkin on my dashboard facing the direct sunlight (UV rays on the bag were needed in my case) and turned the heat on in my car. I let it sit there for 30 minutes. Opened te car door and poof...Wah-lah. Skunk.
> 
> Hairdryer or just plain heat (no sun) did not work for me.



 I'm new to this thread so forgive me if I ask a question you've already answered...did they replace the bag for you?  Anyone know if you have to take the bag to the boutique you bought from?  I usually have to fly to get my bags.  I really don't feel like flying to return a stinky one!


----------



## purseinsanity

foxyqt said:


> Well ladies, I'm back from Paris!
> 
> I took my skunk B35 to Hermes FSH. They were very aware of the issue of course. They deemed the bag as defective with no questions asked (the bag had stinked all the way in the car ride to FSH, btw). At first they offered me an exchange with the bags they had in stock.. They had the new Taupe color in B35 PHW and a brown B35 GHW. The Taupe was beautiful but I much prefer GHW so I passed. I said that I would like to have to bag re-made (Etoupe, B35, and more importantly GHW!). They agreed but they did not give me a timeframe, could be weeks or months.
> 
> I don't mind the wait, I just hope it doesnt take too long. I almost can't believe how smoothly everything went. I am so glad that I had an opportunity to take the bag there myself instead of taking it to my local boutique. I have all the contact details of the SA who helped me. He said that my replacement will be considered as a priority because I had a defective bag. I'll be sending a followup email just to check on things.



Had you bought it at FSH?  I'm planning a trip to Paris and am wondering if it'd just be faster to take my stinky bag directly there instead of trying to deal with my local boutique?


----------



## purseinsanity

mp4 said:


> Dear Hermes
> 
> Please try harder to make up for my 2 skunky SOs.  I'm growing tired of the "normal" excuses....  You are alienating loyal customers and I'm pretty sure you don't care.
> 
> Sorry just needed to vent....



TWO now?!!??  :cry::cry:


----------



## purseinsanity

mp4 said:


> Interestingly enough I was recently offered refund or credit only.  I'm in the USA.  Another SO bites the dust :censor:



OMG!    That is ridiculous!


----------



## purseinsanity

Israeli_Flava said:


> I do *not *recommend that at all. In fact, it's part of the reason I had a terrible time with my boutique. Not that I brought it up... but they know I am on this forum and accused me of "....claiming your bag smells bc of something you read on the forum..." Leave the forum out of it. PLEASE.



You're kidding!  ush:  That's just ridiculous of them!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

purseinsanity said:


> Had you bought it at FSH?  I'm planning a trip to Paris and am wondering if it'd just be faster to take my stinky bag directly there instead of trying to deal with my local boutique?



Personally, *purseinsanity*, from what I have read here on this thread you will get the best results going straight to FSH. Best of luck!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

purseinsanity said:


> I'm planning a trip to Paris and am wondering if it'd just be* faster to take my stinky bag directly* there instead of trying to deal with my local boutique?



I would definitely advise you to do that since you are planning a trip there anyway. It will save you a ton of time and hassel and they will most likely have bags to offer you on the spot so the nightmare can end quickly for you.

This really is a HUGE problem dear and today I smelled something creepy coming from my replacement Soufre birkin. Not skunk... but it didn't smell right. It's that chemical smell. I have been carrying my new Kelly for 2 weeks now and maybe my nose got used to the creepy chemical smell on the Soufre and since I haven't worn her in a while, I'm sensitive to it again.... who knows? Unfortunately, sometimes it takes a while for the skunk to emerge  Especially in epsom.


----------



## cuselover

Just a q question. Its been a issue with toga leather? No espom or clem. Yet?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Togo and Epsom primarily. A few pfers have had issues with clemence but very small number. Vast majority is togo. To date, Hermes only publicly admits issues with togo, not the other leathers.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

purseinsanity said:


> !



Which bag is skunky?


----------



## Nico_79

Israeli_Flava said:


> I would definitely advise you to do that since you are planning a trip there anyway. It will save you a ton of time and hassel and they will most likely have bags to offer you on the spot so the nightmare can end quickly for you.
> 
> This really is a HUGE problem dear and today I smelled something creepy coming from my replacement Soufre birkin. Not skunk... but it didn't smell right. It's that chemical smell. I have been carrying my new Kelly for 2 weeks now and maybe my nose got used to the creepy chemical smell on the Soufre and since I haven't worn her in a while, I'm sensitive to it again.... who knows? Unfortunately, sometimes it takes a while for the skunk to emerge  Especially in epsom.


 
Oh no *IF*, say it isn't so! Are you able to get her out in the sun again to confirm? Do you think it's the leather or the resin?

Now I'm getting worried my new anemone K might smell, going to do another sun test when the clouds disappear.


----------



## Miss Al

IF,

My B and CDC have the exact same smell. Both are in Epsom. I'm worried. But someone mentioned that H changed their tanning process so the leather has a stronger smell. Is this true?


----------



## yasram

Panthere - did you go to FSH ? Dis you carry your box etc back or just the bag ?


----------



## stephmorris11

purseinsanity said:


> I'm new to this thread so forgive me if I ask a question you've already answered...did they replace the bag for you?  Anyone know if you have to take the bag to the boutique you bought from?  I usually have to fly to get my bags.  I really don't feel like flying to return a stinky one!



You don't have to take it to the same store that you got it from.  Any store is fine.  If you have a receipt (in the system), that is even better.  Somehow it helps them track the return/exchange easier.  But if you don't, they still send it back from the local store and once it is deemed defective, you will have your options. I hear sometimes that they tell you on the spot that it is defective and offer you an exchange with what they have in stock.  My store is smaller so mine had to be sent out, confirmed defective, and then wait until new one comes in either as exact match (in one case) or as a replacement option in different color (the second time).


----------



## purseinsanity

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Personally, *purseinsanity*, from what I have read here on this thread you will get the best results going straight to FSH. Best of luck!



Thank you for your advice!  Do you have any idea if you have to take your receipt?  I want to be prepared!


----------



## stephmorris11

purseinsanity said:


> Thank you for your advice!  Do you have any idea if you have to take your receipt?  I want to be prepared!



Nope, it should be in your purchase history in their system. If someone else bought it, they can even look it up by name and purchase location as long as it is in the same country.


----------



## panthere55

Israeli_Flava said:


> I would definitely advise you to do that since you are planning a trip there anyway. It will save you a ton of time and hassel and they will most likely have bags to offer you on the spot so the nightmare can end quickly for you.
> 
> This really is a HUGE problem dear and today I smelled something creepy coming from my replacement Soufre birkin. Not skunk... but it didn't smell right. It's that chemical smell. I have been carrying my new Kelly for 2 weeks now and maybe my nose got used to the creepy chemical smell on the Soufre and since I haven't worn her in a while, I'm sensitive to it again.... who knows? Unfortunately, sometimes it takes a while for the skunk to emerge  Especially in epsom.



I also recently got a kelly wallet in be epsom and its smelling very strongly of something chemical, but not skunk. Hoping that type of smell will air out vs. Skunk that wont




Israeli_Flava said:


> Togo and Epsom primarily. A few pfers have had issues with clemence but very small number. Vast majority is togo. To date, Hermes only publicly admits issues with togo, not the other leathers.



 Yeah that's what they told me originally too that only togo, but still took my epsom b phew...




yasram said:


> Panthere - did you go to FSH ? Dis you carry your box etc back or just the bag ?



 No I took it to boutique where I bought it from since I have what seems like a good relationship with sa there  I did not need to bring box back, just bag


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

purseinsanity said:


> Thank you for your advice!  Do you have any idea if you have to take your receipt?  I want to be prepared!



*purseinsanity*, you probably don't have to take your receipt but I would just to save myself the time and trouble. You know how it is, the more documentation, the better. This is just IMO and if I were going to do the return/replacement of a skunky B/K at FSH.


----------



## purseinsanity

Israeli_Flava said:


> Which bag is skunky?



I have TWO :cry::cry:  One is my SO BE!  I want to cry.  I've never carried it out in the heat before.  I purposely took it outside in the sun today after reading this thread and within a half hour the smell was horrendous.  I brought it back inside, and my kids walked into my bedroom and without knowing what was going on, both simultaneously said, "What STINKS!??!" DH begged me to pack it away, as the smell was taking over the whole bedroom.  It does smell like Pepe Le Peu had his way with her.  This was my dream combo.    I'm more upset about this one than my new Bambou.  I discovered a couple days ago after its first use that it's a stink bomb too.  Not sure how I'm going to two-fist these into FSH.


----------



## kewave

purseinsanity said:


> I have TWO :cry::cry:  One is my SO BE!  I want to cry.  I've never carried it out in the heat before.  I purposely took it outside in the sun today after reading this thread and within a half hour the smell was horrendous.  I brought it back inside, and my kids walked into my bedroom and without knowing what was going on, both simultaneously said, "What STINKS!??!" DH begged me to pack it away, as the smell was taking over the whole bedroom.  It does smell like Pepe Le Peu had his way with her.  This was my dream combo.    I'm more upset about this one than my new Bambou.  I discovered a couple days ago after its first use that it's a stink bomb too.  Not sure how I'm going to two-fist these into FSH.



So sorry to hear. Are they all Q & R stamp bags?
I have P and Q Togo bags sitting unused in my closet, now I'm scared! Just got a new R stamp Clemence, hope this one is fine.
Hope FSH will allow SO replacement for you, afterall it's the headquarter and decision should be swift. All the best and pls keep us posted on how it goes.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

purseinsanity said:


> I have TWO :cry::cry:  One is my SO BE!  I want to cry.  I've never carried it out in the heat before.  I purposely took it outside in the sun today after reading this thread and within a half hour the smell was horrendous.  I brought it back inside, and my kids walked into my bedroom and without knowing what was going on, both simultaneously said, "What STINKS!??!" DH begged me to pack it away, as the smell was taking over the whole bedroom.  It does smell like Pepe Le Peu had his way with her.  This was my dream combo.    I'm more upset about this one than my new Bambou.  I discovered a couple days ago after its first use that it's a stink bomb too.  Not sure how I'm going to two-fist these into FSH.



*purseinsanity*, which leather is your SO BE? Received my SO about a month or so ago and it's chèvre. So far I haven't read any skunky issues with chèvre and my fingers are crossed.


----------



## Leah

purseinsanity said:


> Had you bought it at FSH?  I'm planning a trip to Paris and am wondering if it'd just be faster to take my stinky bag directly there instead of trying to deal with my local boutique?



Purseinsanity, I just picked up an SO at FSH, a 30 birkin togo. My old-time SA "tested" it for me (he left it under one of the windows upstairs facing the direct sun.) I was also given assurance that if this is a problem bag, they would replace it immediately. 

As I posted in the other thread, FSH is very very much aware of the skunk issue and I was told that they are prioritizing customers who have had skunk bags. If you are planning a trip to Paris, yes it might be better to take your bags there and see if you can have it replaced either immediately or at least quickly enough within the next few weeks or so. 

Good luck!!


----------



## yasram

I know this doesnt help - But I was hoping mine was a skunk so I could get another B in a different colour - I've done the sun test now x4 and still leathery - Gave it to my mum and neighbour to sniff just in case and nope just oleather - I'm convinced this is colour related as well as togo leather and year related - mine is a gold leather togo r stamp


----------



## pierina2

purseinsanity said:


> I have TWO :cry::cry:  One is my SO BE!  I want to cry.  I've never carried it out in the heat before.  I purposely took it outside in the sun today after reading this thread and within a half hour the smell was horrendous.  I brought it back inside, and my kids walked into my bedroom and without knowing what was going on, both simultaneously said, "What STINKS!??!" DH begged me to pack it away, as the smell was taking over the whole bedroom.  It does smell like Pepe Le Peu had his way with her.  This was my dream combo.    I'm more upset about this one than my new Bambou.  I discovered a couple days ago after its first use that it's a stink bomb too.  Not sure how I'm going to two-fist these into FSH.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I'm very sorry to hear about this, *purseinsanity.  *Somehow it's even worse that for a while they seem fine....


----------



## luckylove

purseinsanity said:


> I have TWO :cry::cry:  One is my SO BE!  I want to cry.  I've never carried it out in the heat before.  I purposely took it outside in the sun today after reading this thread and within a half hour the smell was horrendous.  I brought it back inside, and my kids walked into my bedroom and without knowing what was going on, both simultaneously said, "What STINKS!??!" DH begged me to pack it away, as the smell was taking over the whole bedroom.  It does smell like Pepe Le Peu had his way with her.  This was my dream combo.    I'm more upset about this one than my new Bambou.  I discovered a couple days ago after its first use that it's a stink bomb too.  Not sure how I'm going to two-fist these into FSH.



Oh no! I am so sorry you've had two bags affected! I know how disheartening it feels. My BE was my dream bag too, so my heart goes out to you!  I wish you the very best in getting a speedy resolution to your smelly bags! Hope you won't have to wait too long for proper replacements!! best wishes!


----------



## purselover888

yasram said:


> I know this doesnt help - But I was hoping mine was a skunk so I could get another B in a different colour - I've done the sun test now x4 and still leathery - Gave it to my mum and neighbour to sniff just in case and nope just oleather - I'm convinced this is colour related as well as togo leather and year related - mine is a gold leather togo r stamp



I'm sorry if this comes off the wrong way, but there are people negatively affected  by this leather issue with no resolution, and posts like this do not necessarily inspire confidence in TPF'ers.  Please be happy that you have a gorgeous birkin that you can enjoy instead of hoping that it smells like skunk so that you can exchange for a different color.  I'm sure you didn't mean your post the way it came across.


----------



## Mindi B

^^^This.


----------



## mp4

purseinsanity said:


> I have TWO :cry::cry:  One is my SO BE!  I want to cry.  I've never carried it out in the heat before.  I purposely took it outside in the sun today after reading this thread and within a half hour the smell was horrendous.  I brought it back inside, and my kids walked into my bedroom and without knowing what was going on, both simultaneously said, "What STINKS!??!" DH begged me to pack it away, as the smell was taking over the whole bedroom.  It does smell like Pepe Le Peu had his way with her.  This was my dream combo.    I'm more upset about this one than my new Bambou.  I discovered a couple days ago after its first use that it's a stink bomb too.  Not sure how I'm going to two-fist these into FSH.



Sorry Hun!  I certainly know the feeling....  I'd take them to Paris.  Might as well deal with the mothership directly, right?!


----------



## yasram

Just in regards to the previous post - It was just reading that certain posts were mentioning/ opinionating ( I know this isn't a word but it sort of fits )  that most if not all togos were effected -That's a really worrying thought to me . The underlying issue is weather Hermes are privy to knowing what is going on and what they should do is be doing a product call back - but on what bag eg do they do leather type colour type etc ?

 Some people have had 1+ bag effected which were either 2 togos etc - The point I was trying to make was that I think the colour of the bag / dye used could also have an effect in combination with the togo / epsom / clemence not just the leather , which I don't think has been mentioned. Maybe to reassure those who have Togos R stamped , that not all are effected immediately ( I keep checking just to make sure ) and that the colour could have something to do with or even the time it takes to turn skunky ( as mine hasn't ....yet )- Just to put another theory out there and my experiences ....

I hold my hands up maybe I could of worded that better to suit some people and left out what I was truly thinking about changing the colour of the bag. But I do opinionate that some will . Why not ? Make the best of a bad situation etc / turn to your advantage . I would . I was just trying to put that thought out there too .

 I did say maybe some don't want to hear this and  sympathy goes to those who have this issue and even more to those who have it over and over again but the majority are getting their bags replaced / remade so not all is lost and yes in my opinion some are /will / I would be getting a different colour / SO to their original after thinking and having it after a while and maybe thinking / seeing different colours out there . We are allowed to change our mind and at the time ( and still am ) happy with the bag but if I had the choice to change it ( maybe as the season changed ,  I've seen other peoples bag , I'm fickle etc etc) I would and see nothing dismissive/ put down in expressing this  ( I really don't).

Thats all I have to say on that matter - I shall wear a scarlet O on my person for expressing my opinionnow* .*

Purselover et al - I really don't have any wrong way with you and I appreciate your post ( and all your other posts were we you have helped me etc ) , I do , but how can we be on forum were the full spectrum opinions/experiences aren't truly expressed or those who have different thoughts/experiences from the rest and when those who do , they are the ones who get pulled up . How is that meant to inspire confidence in TPF'ers?


----------



## kewave

^
Sorry, expressing opinion is one. But taking advantage of an awry situation does not sound right nor ethical to me. We condemned Hermes in situations where they did not make right the situations for others. But the last thing we want is to abuse the situation and cause H corporate to doubt the customers with real skunk issues.
This thread is to create awareness of a production issue, to share information for a fair resolution but it's not meant to encourage returns due to fickleness nor change of heart. And to set the records straight, not all Togo are affected, at least none of mine nor amongst my families/friends'.


----------



## Pazdzernika

^I agree with kewave.  While I wouldn't want anyone to feel unable to share their true opinion on the matter, kewave's reaction/comments reflect exactly my thoughts/concerns when I read the post referenced. 

Though the original comment seemed harmless enough it rang of a "boy crying wolf" scenario (though I know the original poster didn't actually attempt to return a bag) that sort of takes away the credibility from the customers who truly have issues.  Those affected may now have a harder time getting this issue resolved because of the pushback and doubt brought about by statements like that.


----------



## chicinthecity777

kewave said:


> ^
> Sorry, expressing opinion is one. But taking advantage of an awry situation does not sound right nor ethical to me. We condemned Hermes in situations where they did not make right the situations for others. But the last thing we want is to abuse the situation and cause H corporate to doubt the customers with real skunk issues.
> This thread is to create awareness of a production issue, to share information for a fair resolution but it's not meant to encourage returns due to fickleness nor change of heart. And to *set the records straight, not all Togo are affected, *at least none of mine nor amongst my families/friends'.



This!


----------



## chicinthecity777

And for anyone who is new to this situation, I urge you to read the entire thread rather than taking information out of its context. One thing, not all togo items are effected, number 2, the skunk-ness has nothing to do with colour of the leather as many different colours have been effected.


----------



## Pazdzernika

In fairness, I also thought colour dye could have added to the problem.  I know of several people who have Q- and R-stamp gold togo and aren't affected.  However, MYH was kind enough to share the details of her situation and she had a gold togo K.  My theory promptly went out the window! I read about colours that I felt were more "saturated" (orange, bambou, BE) than gold so originally thought dye had something to do with it. Has anyone actually kept tally of colours mentioned?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Pazdzernika said:


> In fairness, I also thought colour dye could have added to the problem.  I know of several people who have Q- and R-stamp gold togo and aren't affected.  However, MYH was kind enough to share the details of her situation and she had a gold togo K.  My theory promptly went out the window! I read about colours that I felt were more "saturated" (orange, bambou, BE) than gold so originally thought dye had something to do with it. Has anyone actually kept tally of colours mentioned?



One would assume so in the first place but my SA has told me explicitly it's not colour related per se. Certain colours have been reported more because the batch of the leather have been used. The colours mentioned are bamboo, gold, black, BE, etain, rose lipstick, capucine, turquoise to name but a few. 

ETA and soufre of course.


----------



## purselover888

Of course anyone is entitled to express her opinion, but I don't believe that the sentiment expressed is reflective of the membership here.  Just for the record, most here, when confronted with this issue, are simply trying to navigate a workable resolution for themselves without straining their relationship with, or placing undue burden, on their store or the company.  None of us (but maybe one apparently) want to be in this situation.


----------



## livethelake

yasram said:


> I know this doesnt help - But I was hoping mine was a skunk so I could get another B in a different colour - I've done the sun test now x4 and still leathery - Gave it to my mum and neighbour to sniff just in case and nope just oleather - I'm convinced this is colour related as well as togo leather and year related - mine is a gold leather togo r stamp



I am responding to your post as a person with two skunky birkins (the original and the replacement).  A year later I am still without my bag.  Consider yourself lucky that you have a normal bag.  

If you are not happy with the color of your bag, *SELL IT*.  Your post might be innocent (in your mind) but it comes off as if you are trying to take advantage of a bad situation for your benefit.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I can attest that not all Q / R Togo bags are skunky. My Anemone Kelly 35 purchased in April is just fine. And it has been left in a hot sunny car too.

My heart goes out to all those who truly have issues with you bag(s). 

And I really hope people don't try to game the system with Hermes. It won't work as the company is too smart, and it will make lives that much more difficult for those who do have issues.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

etoupebirkin said:


> *I can attest that not all Q / R Togo bags are skunky. My Anemone Kelly 35 purchased in April is just fine.* And it has been left in a hot sunny car too.
> 
> My heart goes out to all those who truly have issues with you bag(s).
> 
> *And I really hope people don't try to game the system with Hermes.* It won't work as the company is too smart, and it will make lives that much more difficult for those who do have issues.



Agreed, *EB*, on all points ~ my sentiments exactly.


----------



## audreylita

xiangxiang0731 said:


> One would assume so in the first place but my SA has told me explicitly it's not colour related per se. Certain colours have been reported more because the batch of the leather have been used. The colours mentioned are bamboo, gold, black, BE, etain, rose lipstick, capucine, turquoise to name but a few.
> 
> ETA and soufre of course.



The bag I returned was etoupe.  My alezan birkin is also a skunk but is very faint and has not smelled up the house like the etoupe which I had to quarantine before returning it.  Additionally, my alezan is from 2009 which indicates the problem was beginning long before last year.

These bags were togo.  I still have to bring the epsom's out in the sun to decide if they're OK.


----------



## Mindi B

I had two skunks, both black.  The early reporters of this issue had to face outright (and not infrequently rudely-expressed) skepticism from SAs about the problem, and the last thing we need is the slightest suggestion that someone might falsely report a smell because he has changed his mind about a purchase.  I realize that this was not the actual intention stated by the post in question, but that post raised the spectre of such an action, and it's a doozy.  I am a little alarmed in general by what I see as an increasing tendency to buy first, decide later (all the "Should I keep this X?" threads) and while I do get that H items are not in limitless supply and the inclination is to pounce, it is not fair to other clients or to the store itself to routinely take home things that you don't REALLY intend to keep, IMO.
If we want to be taken seriously by Hermes about real problems like the skunk issue, we can't play any games.  Just sayin'.

ETA:  I do understand that if you are shopping on-line or by phone, you may need to see an item in person to decide if it works for you or not.  No disrespect to folks who make returns under those circumstances.


----------



## huh

Mindi B said:


> I had two skunks, both black.  The early reporters of this issue had to face outright (and not infrequently rudely-expressed) skepticism from SAs about the problem, and the last thing we need is the slightest suggestion that someone might falsely report a smell because he has changed his mind about a purchase.  I realize that this was not the actual intention stated by the post in question, but that post raised the spectre of such an action, and it's a doozy.



+1. It is hard enough for some of the affected ladies/gents to face H and get a satisfactory resolution without added suspicion that we're trying to game the system.


----------



## mistikat

I know that feelings are running understandably high on this issue, but if we could please get back to a discussion of affected bags and Hermes's response?


Many thanks


----------



## Luvchane

I purchased a Kelly in May, there was a smell but I thought it was normal. I did a sun and heat test, which didn't really bring out a stronger smell.  However every once in a while you can get a whiff of a slight  shrunk smell. Actually I had it sitting next to someone who knew nothing of the problem and announced she smelt a shunk smell. But then we both smelled the purse and couldn't smell it.  Do you think this  smell will eventually go away, as I really want to keep and the smell is slight.


----------



## Nico_79

Luvchane said:


> I purchased a Kelly in May, there was a smell but I thought it was normal. I did a sun and heat test, which didn't really bring out a stronger smell.  However every once in a while you can get a whiff of a slight  shrunk smell. Actually I had it sitting next to someone who knew nothing of the problem and announced she smelt a shunk smell. But then we both smelled the purse and couldn't smell it.  Do you think this  smell will eventually go away, as I really want to keep and the smell is slight.



The smell doesn't go away sorry. Up to you whether or not you are okay to keep a skunky Kelly.


----------



## Leah

Luvchane, I have two friends who have had smell issues with their bags (one in an SO) and their experience was similar to yours. Both bags (from H boutiques in two different countries) emitted a "slight" but very distinct unpleasant smell. Although the smell did not get stronger and neither bag was in the "overwhelming" smell category (and in one case, was hardly noticeable) the "slight" smell stayed and never really left. Both bags have since been returned.

I would also suggest that you return your bag as that smell is probably never going to really go away.


----------



## foxyqt

purseinsanity said:


> Had you bought it at FSH? I'm planning a trip to Paris and am wondering if it'd just be faster to take my stinky bag directly there instead of trying to deal with my local boutique?


 
No, mine was bought through a reseller. I definitely recommend that you take the bag there by yourself if you have the chance!


----------



## Miss Al

Leah said:


> Luvchane, I have two friends who have had smell issues with their bags (one in an SO) and their experience was similar to yours. Both bags (from H boutiques in two different countries) emitted a "slight" but very distinct unpleasant smell. Although the smell did not get stronger and neither bag was in the "overwhelming" smell category (and in one case, was hardly noticeable) the "slight" smell stayed and never really left. Both bags have since been returned.



Hi Leah, was the unpleasant smell a strong chemical smell?


----------



## Leah

Hi Miss Al

I don't think chemical was the first word that came to mind. 
They did use description like "whiff of something unpleasant, kind of like the smell of laundry that hadn't been dried properly in winter." Or "like going inside someone's unused closet and you can smell something rank and old." The SO birkin owner said the smell reminded her of being in the zoo. So not really a chemical or medicinal type of smell. 

One friend said the scarf inside her bag absorbed some of the unpleasant odor. I think because, in both cases, the smell wasn't overpowering both owners expected that, as one friend said "like bad perfume" the smell would eventually go away, but the smells stayed. One friend asked several people around her if they could smell it (again because although unpleasant, the smell was pretty mild) and she said 8 out of 10 people smelled something was off. 

I think because both owners weren't aware of the skunk issue they couldn't remember what triggered the initial smells but certainly in both cases, the smells were not evident at the point of purchase. The owners have only become recently aware that it was a widespread problem and of course, I directed them to read this thread. 

Btw, both bags came from H stores in Europe (two different countries) and both are in the process of being replaced within an estimated 3-month time frame.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Leah said:


> Hi Miss Al
> 
> I don't think chemical was the first word that came to mind.
> They did use description like "whiff of something unpleasant, kind of like the smell of laundry that hadn't been dried properly in winter." Or "like going inside someone's unused closet and you can smell something rank and old." The SO birkin owner said the smell reminded her of being in the zoo. So not really a chemical or medicinal type of smell.
> 
> One friend said the scarf inside her bag absorbed some of the unpleasant odor. I think because, in both cases, the smell wasn't overpowering both owners expected that, as one friend said "like bad perfume" the smell would eventually go away, but the smells stayed. One friend asked several people around her if they could smell it (again because although unpleasant, the smell was pretty mild) and she said 8 out of 10 people smelled something was off.
> 
> I think because both owners weren't aware of the skunk issue they couldn't remember what triggered the initial smells but certainly in both cases, the smells were not evident at the point of purchase. The owners have only become recently aware that it was a widespread problem and of course, I directed them to read this thread.
> 
> Btw, both bags came from H stores in Europe (two different countries) and *both are in the process of being replaced within an estimated 3-month time frame.*



It seems like H has really ramped up and is in full disaster recovery mode ~ a 3-month replacement time sounds great.


----------



## livethelake

VigeeLeBrun said:


> It seems like H has really ramped up and is in full disaster recovery mode ~ a 3-month replacement time sounds great.



Unfortunately I don't believe the 3 month time frame for replacement is always reality.


----------



## stephmorris11

livethelake said:


> Unfortunately I don't believe the 3 month time frame for replacement is always reality.



I made 3 months because one of my bags was replaced by a totally different color/leather bag (that I liked so I was happy).  My second stinker was replaced by the identical bag but in P year, so clearly not a remake but an older bag they found someone in their Vault.  LOL. 

I think to remake the same bag, there is no way 3mo is reality.  My friend is on her 9th month of waiting for a Capucine to be remade!


----------



## Leah

As with most things Hermes, I think the resolution for the skunk issues will be on a case by case basis and will likely be dependent on a customer's relationship with the boutique and the current stock levels AND the store manager's sense of urgency. 

One of the friends I referred to with a skunk bag was also offered an immediate replacement based on what was currently in stock, which she declined.


----------



## purseinsanity

kewave said:


> So sorry to hear. Are they all Q & R stamp bags?
> I have P and Q Togo bags sitting unused in my closet, now I'm scared! Just got a new R stamp Clemence, hope this one is fine.
> Hope FSH will allow SO replacement for you, afterall it's the headquarter and decision should be swift. All the best and pls keep us posted on how it goes.



Yes, they are.  I got so paranoid, I literally started sniffing all my bags and exposing them to sunlight!    Got quite a headache in the process.  I don't always use my bags right away...shocking, I know, but I would've never dreamed of this!  My SO is a Q stamp and the other is R.


----------



## purseinsanity

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *purseinsanity*, which leather is your SO BE? Received my SO about a month or so ago and it's chèvre. So far I haven't read any skunky issues with chèvre and my fingers are crossed.



My SO is BE Togo, and the other is also Togo.  I sniffed the heck out of my Parme SO in chèvre.  So far, so good, but if it turns, I am going to be devastated!  :cry:


----------



## purseinsanity

Leah said:


> Purseinsanity, I just picked up an SO at FSH, a 30 birkin togo. My old-time SA "tested" it for me (he left it under one of the windows upstairs facing the direct sun.) I was also given assurance that if this is a problem bag, they would replace it immediately.
> 
> As I posted in the other thread, FSH is very very much aware of the skunk issue and I was told that they are prioritizing customers who have had skunk bags. If you are planning a trip to Paris, yes it might be better to take your bags there and see if you can have it replaced either immediately or at least quickly enough within the next few weeks or so.
> 
> Good luck!!



My plan was originally to take them both to FSH, but I swear, they smell so bad, they stink up my whole room!  My husband forced me to pack them away because they smelled horrible.  I am not sure how to take them on the plane without massive embarrassment!  And I certainly don't want them in my suitcases, stinking up my clothes!  Ugh...first world problems, I suppose.


----------



## purseinsanity

pierina2 said:


> purseinsanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have TWO :cry::cry:  One is my SO BE!  I want to cry.  I've never carried it out in the heat before.  I purposely took it outside in the sun today after reading this thread and within a half hour the smell was horrendous.  I brought it back inside, and my kids walked into my bedroom and without knowing what was going on, both simultaneously said, "What STINKS!??!" DH begged me to pack it away, as the smell was taking over the whole bedroom.  It does smell like Pepe Le Peu had his way with her.  This was my dream combo.    I'm more upset about this one than my new Bambou.  I discovered a couple days ago after its first use that it's a stink bomb too.  Not sure how I'm going to two-fist these into FSH.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I'm very sorry to hear about this, *purseinsanity.  *Somehow it's even worse that for a while they seem fine....
> 
> 
> 
> YES!  It makes it so much worse!
Click to expand...


----------



## purseinsanity

mp4 said:


> Sorry Hun!  I certainly know the feeling....  I'd take them to Paris.  Might as well deal with the mothership directly, right?!



I know you do!


----------



## purseinsanity

foxyqt said:


> No, mine was bought through a reseller. I definitely recommend that you take the bag there by yourself if you have the chance!



That was my plan but the bags seem to be fermenting and the smell is getting worse!    I don't know how to get them there without feeling like Pigpen from Peanuts!    I guess the benefit will be I can clear the room and have FSH all to myself?


----------



## doves75

purseinsanity said:


> My plan was originally to take them both to FSH, but I swear, they smell so bad, they stink up my whole room!  My husband forced me to pack them away because they smelled horrible.  I am not sure how to take them on the plane without massive embarrassment!  And I certainly don't want them in my suitcases, stinking up my clothes!  Ugh...first world problems, I suppose.




I'm so sorry to hear about your 2 stinky bags. &#128532;&#128532;.  But from what I read here, if you are able to take it to FSH, I think that's the best thing to do. Have you tried to double bag it? Use 2 glade or other brand trash bags. Make sure one bag completely enclosed the other. Hope it will contained the smell until you can bring them to FSH. 
Good luck and I hope you will get your replacement soon. &#128591;&#128591;&#128591;


----------



## chicinthecity777

purseinsanity said:


> That was my plan but the bags seem to be fermenting and the smell is getting worse!    I don't know how to get them there without feeling like Pigpen from Peanuts!    I guess the benefit will be I can clear the room and have FSH all to myself?



I think you should be able to mask the smell if you seal the bags properly inside a container e.g. a big plastic bag (trash bag).


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

purseinsanity said:


> That was my plan but the bags seem to be fermenting and the smell is getting worse!    I don't know how to get them there without feeling like Pigpen from Peanuts!    I guess the benefit will be I can clear the room and have FSH all to myself?



*purseinsanity*, I can only imagine you walking in to FSH with your B wrapped in two trash bags!


----------



## doves75

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *purseinsanity*, I can only imagine you walking in to FSH with your B wrapped in two trash bags!




That will take the FSH staff / Mgr attention right away. Hopefully you will walking out happy, smiling ear to ear with 2 big orange shopping bags &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## TankerToad

purseinsanity said:


> My plan was originally to take them both to FSH, but I swear, they smell so bad, they stink up my whole room!  My husband forced me to pack them away because they smelled horrible.  I am not sure how to take them on the plane without massive embarrassment!  And I certainly don't want them in my suitcases, stinking up my clothes!  Ugh...first world problems, I suppose.



Have you called you boutique just to see if the can do anything for you?
Like you, the idea of traveling with two stinky large pricey bags on a trip would seem daunting -
Plus having the smell in your house now-
Do you have a good relationship with your SA/Boutique?
Maybe they can help you now?


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *purseinsanity*, I can only imagine you walking in to FSH with your B wrapped in two *trash bags*!



unfortunately that's where those skunk bags belong...


----------



## Leah

purseinsanity said:


> My plan was originally to take them both to FSH, but I swear, they smell so bad, they stink up my whole room!  My husband forced me to pack them away because they smelled horrible.  I am not sure how to take them on the plane without massive embarrassment!  And I certainly don't want them in my suitcases, stinking up my clothes!  Ugh...first world problems, I suppose.



Ugh can't imagine how bad the smell must be to stink up an entire room!

One option you could consider instead of trash bags is a giant ziploc storage plastic bag? You know those giant vacuum-sealed plastic bags people use to store bulky items like winter clothes or even blankets/comforters? That should ensure the smell doesn't escape?


----------



## QuelleFromage

purseinsanity said:


> That was my plan but the bags seem to be fermenting and the smell is getting worse!    I don't know how to get them there without feeling like Pigpen from Peanuts!    I guess the benefit will be I can clear the room and have FSH all to myself?


Can you ship them using luggage forwarding? They are personal items so it should just be like shipping luggage ahead.


----------



## klynneann

I just received a Kelly wallet in BE epsom, R in a square stamp - so I should definitely do a sun test on this, yes?


----------



## Miss Al

klynneann said:


> I just received a Kelly wallet in BE epsom, R in a square stamp - so I should definitely do a sun test on this, yes?



You should definitely do a sun test.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Purse, so sorry to hear about your smelly bags.  What did your local store say ? Are they sending it back to Paris ?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

doves75 said:


> That will take the FSH staff / Mgr attention right away. Hopefully you will walking out happy, smiling ear to ear with 2 big orange shopping bags &#128522;&#128522;



Kind of like getting a bug in your food at a restaurant. The louder you speak, the faster you will get attention because they don't want others to know.   Maybe have the trash bag half open when you walk into FSH so the smell can be expose and I bet you get attention right away !!


----------



## klynneann

Miss Al said:


> You should definitely do a sun test.



It figures - I think the sun's finally gone in for the winter here in Seattle, until who knows when.  Maybe I'll try the hair dryer test...


----------



## audreylita

klynneann said:


> It figures - I think the sun's finally gone in for the winter here in Seattle, until who knows when.  Maybe I'll try the hair dryer test...



If I were you I'd enjoy the bag while it doesn't stink!


----------



## klynneann

audreylita said:


> If I were you I'd enjoy the bag while it doesn't stink!



Too late - another one bites the dust!    I tried the blow dryer last night, but only for about 5 minutes - for some reason the idea of putting direct heat on my beautiful wallet freaks me out (although letting it sit in the sun is pretty much the same thing) - and nothing, just a nice, if slightly chemically, leather smell.  Anyway, it's mostly cloudy today but with intermittent sun breaks and I've had the wallet lying out for only about 15 minutes or so and voila!  Smells like you-know-what.  I've got it turned over to the other side now just to see, not that it really matters because one side is enough.  

Now to decide what to do.  I ordered it from H.com so I can just return it and get a refund.  If I do that, should I indicate on the return why?  I feel like I should - I don't want someone else getting it - but I also don't want there to be an issue with getting my refund.  Or I can bring it back to my boutique, but I don't want a credit, but since it's a stinker, maybe they will give me a refund?  The main reason I would do that instead of through the mail is to alert them to the fact that it smells.  Any opinions??


----------



## stephmorris11

klynneann said:


> Too late - another one bites the dust!    I tried the blow dryer last night, but only for about 5 minutes - for some reason the idea of putting direct heat on my beautiful wallet freaks me out (although letting it sit in the sun is pretty much the same thing) - and nothing, just a nice, if slightly chemically, leather smell.  Anyway, it's mostly cloudy today but with intermittent sun breaks and I've had the wallet lying out for only about 15 minutes or so and voila!  Smells like you-know-what.  I've got it turned over to the other side now just to see, not that it really matters because one side is enough.
> 
> Now to decide what to do.  I ordered it from H.com so I can just return it and get a refund.  If I do that, should I indicate on the return why?  I feel like I should - I don't want someone else getting it - but I also don't want there to be an issue with getting my refund.  Or I can bring it back to my boutique, but I don't want a credit, but since it's a stinker, maybe they will give me a refund?  The main reason I would do that instead of through the mail is to alert them to the fact that it smells.  Any opinions??



Oh noooo!  So sorry to hear. I swear it's the sunshine that activates it!  So glad you tested it out.  If you ordered it from H.com and you are within the alloted return time (I think 30 days?) you will get an automatic refund no matter what.  I would put on the return receipt that it smelled too so they don't just resell it.  There would be no issues and I think that is the simplest way for you to return without getting your store penalized with a return.  Plus shipping back is free so it's super easy.

Just make sure you do it within the return time.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

klynneann said:


> Too late - another one bites the dust!    I tried the blow dryer last night, but only for about 5 minutes - for some reason the idea of putting direct heat on my beautiful wallet freaks me out (although letting it sit in the sun is pretty much the same thing) - and nothing, just a nice, if slightly chemically, leather smell.  Anyway, it's mostly cloudy today but with intermittent sun breaks and I've had the wallet lying out for only about 15 minutes or so and voila!  Smells like you-know-what.  I've got it turned over to the other side now just to see, not that it really matters because one side is enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Now to decide what to do.  I ordered it from H.com so I can just return it and get a refund.  If I do that, should I indicate on the return why?  I feel like I should - I don't want someone else getting it - but I also don't want there to be an issue with getting my refund.  Or I can bring it back to my boutique, but I don't want a credit, but since it's a stinker, maybe they will give me a refund?  The main reason I would do that instead of through the mail is to alert them to the fact that it smells.  Any opinions??




Oh dear !  What wallet did you get on H.com ? I got a Bearn just recently and have not tested it.  We are in the same city so I should try the hair dryer test as well.


----------



## klynneann

chkpfbeliever said:


> Oh dear !  What wallet did you get on H.com ? I got a Bearn just recently and have not tested it.  We are in the same city so I should try the hair dryer test as well.



It was the Kelly in BE.  :cry:  I tried the hair dryer, but it didn't do anything, but I didn't do it for very long.  Luckily we had some sun breaks yesterday and I left it on a windowsill.  It didn't get as warm as I would have liked so I kind of want to do it again, but there's no mistaking the smell...


----------



## klynneann

stephmorris11 said:


> Oh noooo!  So sorry to hear. I swear it's the sunshine that activates it!  So glad you tested it out.  If you ordered it from H.com and you are within the alloted return time (I think 30 days?) you will get an automatic refund no matter what.  I would put on the return receipt that it smelled too so they don't just resell it.  There would be no issues and I think that is the simplest way for you to return without getting your store penalized with a return.  Plus shipping back is free so it's super easy.
> 
> Just make sure you do it within the return time.



Thank you Steph - I just got it on Friday, so I have plenty of time.  No reason to delay though, I guess.  I'll probably send it back sometime in the next week.  Part of me wants to call CS first, to try to get my shipping charges refunded as well (I sprang for 2-day).  It wasn't that I didn't like my purchase - it's defective!  Ha, but probably good luck with that, right?


----------



## stephmorris11

klynneann said:


> Thank you Steph - I just got it on Friday, so I have plenty of time.  No reason to delay though, I guess.  I'll probably send it back sometime in the next week.  Part of me wants to call CS first, to try to get my shipping charges refunded as well (I sprang for 2-day).  It wasn't that I didn't like my purchase - it's defective!  Ha, but probably good luck with that, right?



I woud most definitely get a refund on your shipping. I am sure they will be ok with that!  Call CS.  If not, you can even dispute the whole charge with your CC company but I think that H will grant you the shipping waiver.  Or to have them ship you a replacement for free!


----------



## klynneann

stephmorris11 said:


> I woud most definitely get a refund on your shipping. I am sure they will be ok with that!  Call CS.  If not, you can even dispute the whole charge with your CC company but I think that H will grant you the shipping waiver.  Or to have them ship you a replacement for free!



Thank you - I will give it a try!  I would love a replacement, but at the same time I'm thinking maybe I should wait until next year when hopefully this has all been resolved...


----------



## Leah

It was bound to happen, the Skunk problem has finally hit the news.

Featured on NY Post's Page Six, with special mention of TPF.

http://pagesix.com/2014/10/13/hermes-customers-say-their-birkin-bags-smell-like-marijuana/

************

Hermes Customers Say Their Birkin Bags Smell Like Marijuana 

Hermès iconic bag, the Birkin, has a pungent problem  customers are returning some recent orders of the wildly expensive bags to the boutiques, complaining they smell of marijuana.
Customers  some of whom have paid about $20,000 or more for the exclusive bags  have been told by staff at the luxury goods store that there was a problem with a badly tanned batch of leather from a supplier to Hermès.
They claim the tanning process somehow makes the leather smell like marijuana whenever it heats up in warm temperatures, such as in direct sunlight or in a hot car.
A source tells us:
Owners are returning the Hermès bags back to boutiques across the US, including the Madison Avenue store, saying they smell of skunk. The bags are being sent back to Paris as nobody knows quite how to deal with this embarrassing situation.
Apparently, this is a worldwide problem as Hermès bags are distributed to boutiques in limited quantities and are often on back or special order.
While the problem does not affect all Hermès leather products, we are told this does affect multiple bags in varying colors, ranging in designs such as the Birkin, the Kelly and the Elan clutch, which retail from $5,000 to more than $20,000, all of which had been purchased in 2013 and 2014. It is not believed the problem affects the Hermès crocodile skin bags, which can sell for more than $60,000. Customers are reporting that Hermès staff are saying the bags have to go back to Paris, have the bad-smelling leather panels removed and the entire bag rebuilt.
While a New York-based Hermès rep didnt respond to requests for comment, the so-called skunk stinky syndrome has become a subject of discussion on Web forums devoted to luxury goods.
One Kelly bag owner posted on PurseBlog:
After riding in the car with her for about 30 minutes, I smelled what I thought was a dead skunk. Another 30 minutes later I could still smell the dead skunk, and I thought it was odd, but never imagined it could be my bag. I keep (it) in an armoire .&#8201;.&#8201;. When I opened the cabinet door this morning, the smell hit me, and I immediately knew it was the bag.


----------



## purselover888

Yup.  Can't stand NY Post.


----------



## Mindi B

Let's face it, this story screams of Schadenfreude. The delectation of those who already think Hermes is ridiculous (and truly, it is ridiculous that we spend this kind of money on scarves and bags--we're so fortunate that we CAN) is understandable, or at least predictable.  Comes with the luxury-goods territory.


----------



## chicinthecity777

NY Post "journalism" can truly give Dailymail "journalism" run for its money!


----------



## Mindi B

You are generous to call it "journalism," xiangxiang!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> You are generous to call it "journalism," xiangxiang!



I know!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> You are generous to call it "journalism," xiangxiang!



Updated...


----------



## Kitty S.

I just read the ny post article but Leah had beat me to reposting it here. &#128077; We tPFers certainly read on a variety of news platforms.  &#128522;
I wonder how long it'd take other outlets to pick up the "news" and do their own "reporting", like DM... And whether this would make H come up with a uniform policy on how to handle this issue.


----------



## Leah

^ Kitty S. I think with this problem becoming so public now, Hermes is on full damage control mode and they will be compelled to address this problem in a much more urgent, fair and (hopefully) satisfactory manner. Certainly there is NO WAY now that any H store can get away with the "we don't know what imaginary smell you're talking about" tactic. That excuse will never be used now. 

PageSix is so notoriously aggressive when it comes to pursuing what they feel is a hot story and given they have the "scoop" on this, I would not be surprised if they continue to follow up on this story with more stories of disgruntled "skunk" customers. 

With the TPF reference, I bet the editors are probably reading this thread right now LOL!


----------



## stephmorris11

I am surprised that it has not made it into the media before this. I think this has become a huge problem for Hermes and frankly I am shocked that there has been media silence about their flagship products, especially given the price points and the long delays to obtain a replacement. I do think my store handled things well for me personally but it was just a matter of time before it became more public. In a way I feel that this is a good thing, because I bet there are hundreds and thousands of Hermes customers who do not frequent the Internet or this website and are not aware that their bags are defective.


----------



## audreylita

swezfamily said:


> Just used my etain Kelly for the first time yesterday.  After riding in the car with her for about 30 minutes, I smelled what I thought was a dead skunk.  Another 30 minutes later I could still smell the dead skunk, and I thought it was odd, but never imagined it could be my bag.
> 
> I keep my "purse of the day" in an armoire on our first floor.  When I opened the cabinet door this morning the smell hit me and I immediately knew it was the bag.  The smell doesn't transfer to my hands or clothing, and I can't smell it when she's out in an open space, only when in a confined space.
> 
> This was a SO that I waited 9 months for, so I'm not going to return her.  I assume that the unpleasant smell will fade over time.  Hoping,hoping, hoping....How old is your Kelly now?
> 
> But I wonder if I should at least mention it to my SA and find out if this is common.  I'm assuming it's from the dye, possibly certain colors.



The New York Post seems to have quoted from this post #57 on January 30th.


----------



## klynneann

My DH just forwarded the story to me, all worried about my Evelyne, which I assured him is just fine since it's clemence leather.  He doesn't know I purchased the Kelly wallet...


----------



## purselover888

I have been forwarded this article from 5 different friends this morning (of course only the people who think birkins are ridiculously priced).  Not good.


----------



## chicinthecity777

It has not yet made the headlines here yet. Let's see when the dailymail will catch on.


----------



## purselover888

I find this so annoying, like the iPhone bending news cycle.



xiangxiang0731 said:


> It has not yet made the headlines here yet. Let's see when the dailymail will catch on.




http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ly-20-000-leather-starts-smell-marijuana.html


----------



## chicinthecity777

purselover888 said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ly-20-000-leather-starts-smell-marijuana.html



Yay!!! It made it!!! Now can't wait to see the comments. 

FYI. I don't really read daily mail hence my late on this.


----------



## chicinthecity777

purselover888 said:


> I find this so annoying, like the iPhone bending news cycle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ly-20-000-leather-starts-smell-marijuana.html



Just briefly scanned it and it's almost word for word from the NY post. You got to give it to Daily Mail!


----------



## swezfamily

audreylita said:


> The New York Post seems to have quoted from this post #57 on January 30th.





xiangxiang0731 said:


> Yay!!! It made it!!! Now can't wait to see the comments.
> 
> FYI. I don't really read daily mail hence my late on this.




Oh my!  I really hope my SA doesn't see these stories and figure out it's me.  Well, I was just telling the truth.

I also can't wait to read the comments.  I'm sure there will be many talking about how we deserve it after "wasting" so much money on a bag...blah, blah, blah...


----------



## chicinthecity777

swezfamily said:


> Oh my!  I really hope my SA doesn't see these stories and figure out it's me.  Well, I was just telling the truth.
> 
> I also can't wait to read the comments.  I'm sure *there will be many talking about how we deserve it after "wasting" so much money on a bag*...blah, blah, blah...



Yep! But it looks like DM is not taking comments on the piece, yet.


----------



## mistikat

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Yep! But it looks like DM is not taking comments on the piece, yet.



There were comments when I looked at it and definitely as described above.


----------



## chicinthecity777

mistikat said:


> There were comments when I looked at it and definitely as described above.



I am on my mobile phone. Can't seem to see any comments. And I am not at all surprised as that's typical of the DM comments are.


----------



## purselover888

nm


----------



## mistikat

The Post piece has been picked up by several media outlets and the comments are all very similar.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Nm.


----------



## chicinthecity777

mistikat said:


> The Post piece has been picked up by several media outlets and the comments are all very similar.



Unfortunately that's what a lot of people think. "If you are stupid enough to pay that much for a bag then you deserve a marhijana-smell bag" sort of mentality.


----------



## Encore Hermes

CNN copies from   tpf thread 


NEW YORK (CNNMoney)
Enraged, devastated luxury shoppers are in a tizzy, claiming that their coveted Hermès handbags smell like skunks.
This is hardly what customers expect from handbags that can cost $10,000, $20,000 and even $60,000 for exotic skins. For years, demand has been so high for the bags that shoppers are placed on lengthy waitlists for months just to buy one of the iconic Birkin, Kelly or Elan bags.

*But over the last year, more than 2,200 people have posted comments about how smelly their Hermès purchases are and how devastated it's made them on Purseblog, * a site that reviews handbags and hosts forums for customers to talk about them. The New York Post first reported on the frenzy.
Many of the commenters noted that the smell gets much stronger in warm temperatures, and it's almost unbearable in the summer, in direct sunlight or even in the passenger sear of a heated SUV.
"It smelled bad I was sooooo embarrassed to carry the bag in the mall," posted Israeli_Flava, whose bio says she "rocks the croc."

Another commenter, glamourbag, said it was a scent you would not want to be around anyone with, as "they might mistake you for having crossed paths with either an angry...skunk or that your side job is that of a [pot] dealer."
The consensus on the forum, based on a number of posts explaining what Hermès sales associates and store managers had told commenters, is that the bags were made from a bad batch of leather, with something going awry in the tanning process.
A number of commenters were told that the smell would eventually go away, and even advised to put dryer sheets in their $10,000 bags to get rid of the smell. But many ended up having to send their bags back to Paris so that the company could replace them.
This would be a big expense to the company, at thousands of dollars a pop. And it means customers would have to wait several months for a new bag to be made, after many waited a long time to receive them in the first place.
Hermès did not respond to requests for comment.

Israeli_Flava noted that she was sad to see this problem become "like an epidemic" but she was grateful for all the support and messages she received from other commenters. She said she is not rich and worked hard for her bag, and she wants this resolved for all those who have been sold the stinky purses.
"Really, this has been taxing on my spirit," she posted. "I'm really trying not to let this experience steal my joy but it's hard." 
First Published: October 13, 2014: 2:09 PM ET

http://money.cnn.com/2014/10/13/luxury/hermes-bag-smell/index.html

Think I will change my avatar if CNN is on the forum


----------



## chicinthecity777

Nm.


----------



## mistikat

I'm sure it's safe to say that a) no one wanted to become "famous" for this reason and b) the more you joke about the smell of weed, or the issues with these bags, the more entertaining it is for people reading the thread who haven't been affected by this.

Just saying.


----------



## chicinthecity777

This is getting a little out of hand...


----------



## chicinthecity777

mistikat said:


> I'm sure it's safe to say that a) no one wanted to become "famous" for this reason and b) the more you joke about the smell of weed, or the issues with these bags, the more entertaining it is for people reading the thread who haven't been affected by this.
> 
> Just saying.



Mistikat, I am not joking at people's expenses. I am amazed and shocked by the articles. I am joking about how inaccurate and anti-Hermes they are! I was also effected by the smell although only on SLG. I can totally understand how frustrating it can be. 

Just saying too.


----------



## mistikat

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Mistikat, I am not joking at people's expenses. I am amazed and shocked by the articles. I am joking about how inaccurate and anti-Hermes they are! I was also effected by the smell although only on SLG. I can totally understand how frustrating it can be.
> 
> Just saying too.



Great; then maybe the thread can get back on topic now. And, since you've edited the post I refer to above, i don't want people to think I was putting words in your mouth about the "famous" comment.

Thanks.


----------



## chicinthecity777

I am genuinely asking this, are the media articles on topic or not? Can we comment on them or not? Because I think people might want to comment on the articles since they are quoted here.


----------



## mistikat

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I am genuinely asking this, are the media articles on topic or not? Can we comment on them or not? Because I think people might want to comment on the articles since they are quoted here.



If people want to post new article with additional information, sure. A Google News search will turn these up - they are essentially retreads of the NY Post piece with a couple of new comments pulled from this thread.

But the laughing smileys about the weed comments and telling people they're famous as a result of being quoted isn't really what the thread is about.  Unless there are new articles with comment from Hermes, or new information on the situation, for this thread It is likely most helpful to people affected by this issue if the comments here focus on the bags, Hermes's response, and wait times for replacement items. 

Thanks again.


----------



## stephmorris11

I am kinda confused.  I don't think these articles are inaccurate.  They summarize what this thread is about.  Aside from us all being in a "tizzy."  I have not seen tizziness happen so far.    I think Hermes has handled the problem well with everyone except a few who were made to have refunds instead of exchanges (when most of us prob want a replacement/exchange due to the very nature of obtaining such a limited bag in the first place).  I am not seeing direct interviews with people who have been affected, but other than that, the articles are reporting what we have been posting about all along, right?


----------



## chicinthecity777

mistikat said:


> If people want to post new article with additional information, sure. A Google News search will turn these up - they are essentially retreads of the NY Post piece with a couple of new comments pulled from this thread.
> 
> But the laughing smileys about the weed comments and telling people they're famous as a result of being quoted isn't really what the thread is about.  Unless there are new articles with comment from Hermes, or new information on the situation, for this thread It is likely most helpful to people affected by this issue if the comments here focus on the bags, Hermes's response, and wait times for replacement items.
> 
> Thanks again.



Thanks for the explanation. I edited my post above yours because after reading your post I realised what you said was correct. Not to give the wrong impression that you put "famous" in my mouth. Just want to clarify and promise back to topic.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

How long did it take you to hear from Paris? One to three weeks or longer?

My SA keeps telling me I should hear from them anytime but I am getting worried.


----------



## stephmorris11

Sarah_sarah said:


> How long did it take you to hear from Paris? One to three weeks or longer?
> 
> My SA keeps telling me I should hear from them anytime but I am getting worried.



Took me almost a month in each case.  They don't ship them out right away (I found).  I think they hang on to them in the store for a week or two and must ship them all together.  Beverly Hills def told me that was the case.  Once they send it over, it's about 2 weeks...


----------



## Sarah_sarah

stephmorris11 said:


> Took me almost a month in each case.  They don't ship them out right away (I found).  I think they hang on to them in the store for a week or two and must ship them all together.  Beverly Hills def told me that was the case.  Once they send it over, it's about 2 weeks...




Thanks for the info. I am in Suisse so should be closer to Paris. SA said they shipped it already and was waiting for an answer. But my Kelly of about 2 weeks had to be returned. 

I hope it will be one month. Thank you for the quick reply. Feeling a bit better.


----------



## Chi town Chanel

Should there be another thread for news coverage only?  I don't want to go off topic in this thread, but I did want to comment on the news coverage.  Tonight on CNBCs Fast Money the commentators were talking about this issue with a gloom and doom spin.  Market watchers and shows like this which cater to them want to latch on to seemingly negative developments and how it affects a stock.  They need stuff to talk about.  

Of course they aren't telling the full story.  We aren't going to stop buying Hermes due to this glitch.  For some of us it is a minor inconvenience, for others, it is heartbreaking when a bag they have been saving and waiting for arrives with a skunk smell and they have to return it (especially if it was a long awaited special order).  Regardless of which camp we fall into, I've not seen anyone post that they are done with Hermes because of this issue.  Compared to the sub par quality of other "luxury" leather goods available to consumers, I feel that Hermes lovers will ultimately overlook this snafu.  I know I will.

BTW, CNBC is constantly covering the "luxury goods" stock Michael Kors too.  Maybe they should focus on that?  No offense to MK lovers...


----------



## chkpfbeliever

I'm surprised that it took so long for the media to pick up on this issue.  At least the company can't remain in the dark anymore and have to confront the issue.  Not that the Bs & Ks would be more readily available to customers.  I wonder how much product has been leaked into the stores in the past several months.  

Maybe H should do a voluntary 'recall' !


----------



## Miss Al

It's definately heartbreaking to receive these 'defective' items as they are not easily obtainable! I've also noticed that a few of my H pieces in epsom have started to develop a strong smell (a few months after purchase). I thought that my pieces were good but now I'm super worried that they might develop into a skunk. 

Yesterday, I wanted to use my H tarmac (passport cover) in *chevre*. From my understanding, chevre is not affected. However, I got a whiff of a particular strong smell when I took it out of the box. It seems that the smell comes from the interior panel. Does anyone know what type of leather is used to make the interior of the tarmac? The exterior leather is chevre. 

*First world problems! *

Having said all that, I will continue to buy from H as I believe they will sort this out. I've just asked my SA for a kelly cut. Unbelievable.


----------



## Jadeite

Is this what marajuana smells like? 

Now that it's made its way to news no doubt this thread and purseblog will be hit sensations. 

On the downside, the article doesn't say which are the affected leathers? People who read it may panic and start returning unaffected bags to H en masse.


----------



## Pazdzernika

Below is the BEST comment I've read so far. So disappointed I didn't think of this first!  #PepeLePew 

From the CNN money article:

"Samilcar: Smells like skunk? That's how you know that it's a genuine French bag."

GE-NI-US.


----------



## gymangel812

some of the comments are harsh lol, because people paid 10k for a bag they should be ok with it smelling? i'm curious did people on this thread get contacted by cnn (IF, glamourbag) or did they just quote the forum comments?


----------



## perlerare

chkpfbeliever said:


> I'm surprised that it took so long for the media to pick up on this issue.  At least the company can't remain in the dark anymore and have to confront the issue.  Not that the Bs & Ks would be more readily available to customers.  I wonder how much product has been leaked into the stores in the past several months.
> 
> *Maybe H should do a voluntary 'recall'* !



This is what I suggested in the early pages of this thread, but well. it did not happen. 
They must know the reasons why....I am still wondering ...


----------



## QuelleFromage

I'm just going to step right out here and say that the skunk smell that I smelled on my GF's bag does NOT smell like pot. That sounds like a press invention to make the story "funnier". 
They must be high


----------



## chicinthecity777

The media will sensationalise anything if they can. Funny none of the articles mentioned that there were also many customers who have received good customer service and prompt replacement bags. And not just the expensive Birkins or Kellys or "Elan" (whatever bag that is) are effected. Cheaper bags are also affacted but no mentioning of that of course. Sometimes you just have to laugh at the articles and the comments.


----------



## DarkS

Oh my I live in Dubai ... i wonder how my new brikin will react to THAT sun!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

DarkS said:


> Oh my I live in Dubai ... i wonder how my new brikin will react to THAT sun!



You are going to find out if you have a skunk very fast, *DarkS*!


----------



## DarkS

VigeeLeBrun said:


> You are going to find out if you have a skunk very fast, *DarkS*!



I am to receive it over the weekend...and am really worried! Been waiting for 5 yrs for it!


----------



## duna

DarkS said:


> I am to receive it over the weekend...and am really worried! Been waiting for 5 yrs for it!



If it's not Togo or Epsom you should be OK....I've bought 4 Birkins since last December and they're all fine, but none in the mentioned leathers!


----------



## DarkS

duna said:


> If it's not Togo or Epsom you should be OK....I've bought 4 Birkins since last December and they're all fine, but none in the mentioned leathers!


it is togo dear


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

DarkS said:


> I am to receive it over the weekend...and am really worried! Been waiting for 5 yrs for it!



Five years is a long time to wait!
What are the specs of your H bag? Which leather?


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

http://pagesix.com/2014/10/13/hermes-customers-say-their-birkin-bags-smell-like-marijuana/

You guys did it!! Its all over my Facebook wall!! Looks like this topic has filtered down to the general public!! 

ps. Don't read the comments.


----------



## DarkS

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Five years is a long time to wait!
> What are the specs of your H bag? Which leather?


its Black Togo 35 birkin with GHW


----------



## mistikat

DarkS said:


> its Black Togo 35 birkin with GHW



Why don't you wait until you've received it before getting stressed?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

DarkS said:


> its Black Togo 35 birkin with GHW



Beautiful B35 and definitely do a sun test immediately. Although, I would be very surprised if H doesn't have a rigorous inspection process in place by now.


----------



## DarkS

mistikat said:


> Why don't you wait until you've received it before getting stressed?


i know i might sound like i am freaking out.. just want to know what to look for before i take it home..those CNN and other posts made me a little worried


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

DarkS said:


> i know i might sound like i am freaking out.. just want to know what to look for before i take it home..those CNN and other posts made me a little worried



*DarkS*, I agree with *mistikat *completely. 
Don't let the media take away your joy of getting a new B ~ just to reassure you, I have bought 3 new B35s in various leathers during the last 6 months and not one was a skunk!


----------



## mistikat

As I mentioned yesterday, it's most helpful to people dealing with this if this thread sticks to affected bags and solutions. If there is additional info reported in the media about any reaction from Hermes, then please post that here. But simply reposting the same article doesn't further the discussion in a way that's helpful to members. 

Thanks.


----------



## DarkS

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *DarkS*, I agree with *mistikat *completely.
> Don't let the media take away your joy of getting a new B ~ just to reassure you, I have bought 3 new B35s in various leathers during the last 6 months and not one was a skunk!


Thanks alot Ladies  i will do that right away and keep you all posted


----------



## Jadeite

It's all over Facebook, Twitter, reposted, shared etc etc
Some of the comments rare really harsh, a lot are ignorant, thoughtless. As you would expect them to be. 
A lot are also owners of Hermes bags themselves who have not read this thread and thought the articles are baseless fluff, and found it disbelieving that this issue is real. 
It would be good at this point to keep an eye out and see if there is a reaction or an official statement from Hermes.


----------



## panthere55

quellefromage said:


> i'm just going to step right out here and say that the skunk smell that i smelled on my gf's bag does not smell like pot. That sounds like a press invention to make the story "funnier".
> They must be high


+1


----------



## livethelake

QuelleFromage said:


> I'm just going to step right out here and say that the skunk smell that I smelled on my GF's bag does NOT smell like pot. That sounds like a press invention to make the story "funnier".
> They must be high



Not a press invention.  I experienced the pot smell first hand.  And it's been reported many times in this thread.

This situation is not funny, my replacement bag was also a stinker and I'm waiting for bag number 3.


----------



## mistikat

livethelake said:


> Not a press invention.  I experienced the pot smell first hand.  And it's been reported many times in this thread.
> 
> *This situation is not funny*, my replacement bag was also a stinker and I'm waiting for bag number 3.



^^This.


----------



## Mindi B

I don't think Quelle Fromage intended to suggest that the situation was actually humorous. But from a "journalistic" perspective (and I use the term loosely), the marijuana angle makes the story a bit more interesting.  And since the whole story really is first and foremost about allowing non-Hermes buyers to shake their heads and cluck over Hermes buyers' "excesses" (where would I be without quotation marks? Silenced, apparently), the "smells like drugs" part just enhances the schadenfreude element.  Just sayin'.  The story isn't directed at tPFers or our ilk.  Of course it isn't remotely funny to those of us affected.


----------



## mistikat

I'm going to keep asking that people try to post only about affected bags, and solutions offered by Hermes. 

Thanks.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Apparently first it was only 3 bags impacted by the smell at my store. Now it seems to be more. I know my SA is being super kind and such but I am starting to think the wait will be long. I don't even know when I will see my birkin, not even thinking of the kelly. 

Any suggestions on how to expedite the waiting period? 

Has anyone been told how long it will take. My SAs said not too long but can't give me an exact time. Possibly 3 months but I highly doubt it. 

Does anyone know if it is true that the togo black gold hardware is indeed longer to wait than silver? I am growing suspicious. 

And the funny thing is yesterday I reached to grab my Birkin only to realize she was gone.


----------



## Mindi B

It sounds like you are being told what Paris is saying.  As to its accuracy, well, generally GHW does seem rather scarcer than PHW, but Hermes Corporate is not known for its transparency.  SAs have no way to know such details as which leather colors will be remade first, etc., as ultimately this is all decided somewhere inside the Hermes ateliers, and few will be privy to that decision-making process. I will say that revealing to your SA that you are suspicious of the information she is providing, or demanding that your bags be prioritized over others', may not be advantageous to you.  Again, what you are hearing seems to accord with what others in this thread have reported.


----------



## audreylita

Includes video, awash with inaccuracies.  I'd expect nothing less from the media.  

http://www.stylelist.com/watch/20000-hermes-birkin-bags-returned-for-smelling-like-marijuana/#


----------



## QuelleFromage

livethelake said:


> Not a press invention.  I experienced the pot smell first hand.  And it's been reported many times in this thread.
> 
> This situation is not funny, my replacement bag was also a stinker and I'm waiting for bag number 3.





mistikat said:


> ^^This.





Mindi B said:


> I don't think Quelle Fromage intended to suggest that the situation was actually humorous. But from a "journalistic" perspective (and I use the term loosely), the marijuana angle makes the story a bit more interesting.  And since the whole story really is first and foremost about allowing non-Hermes buyers to shake their heads and cluck over Hermes buyers' "excesses" (where would I be without quotation marks? Silenced, apparently), the "smells like drugs" part just enhances the schadenfreude element.  Just sayin'.  The story isn't directed at tPFers or our ilk.  Of course it isn't remotely funny to those of us affected.



I did NOT say that it was funny, let me be crystal clear. I said that it was a press angle intended to be humorous - that is the complete opposite. I know this is OT but I think I am entitled to defend myself here.

The OTHER thing I said, which IS on topic, was that *to me* the stink is not like marijuana. IF I must go there, it smells a little bit like skunk and a lot like bad body odor. 

Can we move on to discussing the problem (I have a togo bag coming so am concerned like us all) and not attack each other's choice of words?


----------



## micheniche

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *purseinsanity*, I can only imagine you walking in to FSH with your B wrapped in two trash bags!



best quote ever. 

i have had problems with those belts, not the bags. maybe the way you guys are keeping the bags? 

i don't know. i live in malaysia. problem should be worse but remains yet to be seen/ 

it's a serious problem but i feel that the media is sensationalize the whole thing. i mean, it's recession time and people who buy these things should be punished no? hahaha. 

however, it's not just hermes belts. my nano smells like cheese too. i remembered how the smell pervaded the bag closet the day it was introduced into the room. no issues with chanel save for the hardware turning green... 

since then, i do the sniff test. note: the celine bag incident was in 2012.


----------



## mistikat

QuelleFromage said:


> I did NOT say that it was funny, let me be crystal clear. I said that it was a press angle intended to be humorous - that is the complete opposite. I know this is OT but I think I am entitled to defend myself here.
> 
> The OTHER thing I said, which IS on topic, was that *to me* the stink is not like marijuana. IF I must go there, it smells a little bit like skunk and a lot like bad body odor.
> 
> Can we move on to discussing the problem (I have a togo bag coming so am concerned like us all) and not attack each other's choice of words?



Please go back and read what you said, which was off-topic, after several requests to stay on topic. It would be fantastic if people could talk specifically about the issue here. That would be appreciated.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Mindi B said:


> It sounds like you are being told what Paris is saying.  As to its accuracy, well, generally GHW does seem rather scarcer than PHW, but Hermes Corporate is not known for its transparency.  SAs have no way to know such details as which leather colors will be remade first, etc., as ultimately this is all decided somewhere inside the Hermes ateliers, and few will be privy to that decision-making process. I will say that revealing to your SA that you are suspicious of the information she is providing, or demanding that your bags be prioritized over others', may not be advantageous to you.  Again, what you are hearing seems to accord with what others in this thread have reported.




Thanks.  My SA is super sweet. She keeps apologizing. I feel bad for her. I know it must be hard. 

I am definitely not going to be demanding over the bag. It never works with Hermes or the french culture. 

Another SA said there was more demand over phw and so they ordered more than the ghw. 

I am a bit scared to get a Kelly longue wallet now. 

Wishing everyone luck and hope we see our new bags soon.


----------



## Mindi B

Sarah_sarah, wishing you good luck and a FAST turnaround!  This situation is miserable and I do understand your frustration and suspicion.  I've had two skunks, too (one bag and its replacement) and I ended up with a refund.  Ah, well, Hermes will get the money back from me sooner or later!


----------



## huh

Sarah_sarah said:


> Any suggestions on how to expedite the waiting period?
> 
> Has anyone been told how long it will take. My SAs said not too long but can't give me an exact time. Possibly 3 months but I highly doubt it.



Hi Sarah, back in June/July, I was told that a replacement bag will take at least 2 months with no end date (6 mo, a year?) And mine wasn't a "rare" combo. The "fastest" way to get a "replacement" is to be open to pretty much any spec, which is what I did. I took another bag from my H store's inventory in a different color/leather combo because I was (still am) togo shy after my 2 incidents.


----------



## Nico_79

micheniche said:


> best quote ever.
> 
> i have had problems with those belts, not the bags. maybe the way you guys are keeping the bags?
> 
> i don't know. i live in malaysia. problem should be worse but remains yet to be seen/
> 
> it's a serious problem but i feel that the media is sensationalize the whole thing. i mean, it's recession time and people who buy these things should be punished no? hahaha.
> 
> however, it's not just hermes belts. my nano smells like cheese too. i remembered how the smell pervaded the bag closet the day it was introduced into the room. no issues with chanel save for the hardware turning green...
> 
> since then, i do the sniff test. note: the celine bag incident was in 2012.


It is not a matter of storage. My replacement Kelly was BRAND NEW from H and it stunk as soon as I placed it in front of a sunny window. I believe a lot of the ladies here also received brand new bags only to discover problems after initial use.


----------



## eagle1002us

audreylita said:


> Includes video, awash with inaccuracies.  I'd expect nothing less from the media.
> 
> http://www.stylelist.com/watch/20000-hermes-birkin-bags-returned-for-smelling-like-marijuana/#





I was glad that the topic hit the "press" b/c I can't even contemplate getting any H leather good b/c of the potential for skunky-ness. H needed to be called out on the massive inconvenience and for some, heartbreak, that this issue has created.  


Wasn't quite sure what was the inaccuracy in the video.   


We'll all wind up paying for these problem bags b/c H will undoubtedly  pass on the costs of resolving the problem through higher prices for everything.  (Like for new silver jewelry styles--sob!).


----------



## Jadeite

Sarah_sarah said:


> Any suggestions on how to expedite the waiting period?
> 
> Has anyone been told how long it will take. My SAs said not too long but can't give me an exact time. Possibly 3 months but I highly doubt it.




The matter of expediting - anyone, everyone with an affected bag here wants a replacement ASAP. Tomorrow will be great. There are A lot of people here affected.


----------



## Jadeite

IF there is an expedite solution and posted here now then the dozens of us affected will no doubt use it - which puts us back to square one. There are folks here with affected bags and their stores were able to offer immediate replacement with their own stock - good for them. But also others like me and you waiting for months. My bag has gone for 6 months with no replacement in sight. Why? Maybe because bags that can be offered to us is offered to others on priority - it's been expedited for them. 

I'm happy for anyone who has their bag replaced with an issue free one. But there are others who have been long in the wait and possibly pushed back in the queue. The issue of expedite is a sensitive one. Now the news is all out there now no doubt more people will come forward for replacements. The waiting time is not going to be shorter for us.


----------



## Pazdzernika

The media coverage is a double-edged sword. On the one hand I'm glad H is being pressured to react more quickly (PR save) rather than give push back if the bag isn't "overwhelmingly, undoubtedly smelly."  (Several of us have issues where it comes and goes but the smell is DEFINITELY there.) OTOH, I recently brought in a bag before the articles were released - now that others will think "to check" their bags my bag will be caught in the flood of defective bags to be reported in the near future. 

Has anyone who has brought in a bag in the last 30-45 days (in the US) already heard back from Paris?  I'm still waiting, though, I have no idea if my bag has even been shipped yet.  I believe my boutique waits to collect several items before shipping overseas.


----------



## Miss Al

I'm worried about returning my items that have a certain strong smell but not yet skunk smelling. The reason is Hermes has not solved this problem yet so the replacement item could be an immediate skunk and the replacement item may not be of the same specs. So what do I do now. Wait till all the problems are resolved and then send my items back? ullhair:


----------



## doves75

I'm so sorry for those who affected by the defected bags. And now the issue is on the news, I'm afraid some people will take advantage and returning bag by claiming that the bag is defective and make the wait even longer.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Jadeite said:


> IF there is an expedite solution and posted here now then the dozens of us affected will no doubt use it - which puts us back to square one. There are folks here with affected bags and their stores were able to offer immediate replacement with their own stock - good for them. But also others like me and you waiting for months. My bag has gone for 6 months with no replacement in sight. Why? Maybe because bags that can be offered to us is offered to others on priority - it's been expedited for them.
> 
> I'm happy for anyone who has their bag replaced with an issue free one. But there are others who have been long in the wait and possibly pushed back in the queue. The issue of expedite is a sensitive one. Now the news is all out there now no doubt more people will come forward for replacements. The waiting time is not going to be shorter for us.




It is a sensitive topic. But we need to talk about it.  I hope we will not wait so long. 

Did they give you the option of other colours and leathers? I hope they did, although like me I am guessing you want the bag you picked. 

With two bags in I am pretty much not certain which will come first. I guess I just have to keep returning to my SA keep buying scarves etc, does this sound like the first time we were building credibility for our first bag?! 

Let's hope we wait longer but have an issue-free bag.


----------



## SherryF

Hi ladies.  I'm not new to TPF or Hermes, and yesterday I saw the smell issue was on the front page, left hand side, halfway down CNN.com's main page.  The article mentioned Israeli-flava as well as how the bags cost thousands of dollars and many items were smelling like skunk and pot. It's not on the front page today, but probably the title is   Pricey Hermès bags 'reek like a skunk'


You can paste that title into google and it pops up.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

huh said:


> Hi Sarah, back in June/July, I was told that a replacement bag will take at least 2 months with no end date (6 mo, a year?) And mine wasn't a "rare" combo. The "fastest" way to get a "replacement" is to be open to pretty much any spec, which is what I did. I took another bag from my H store's inventory in a different color/leather combo because I was (still am) togo shy after my 2 incidents.




That is some great input. Thanks so much. I think with one of them I will be more open about colours etc. You are really making me think of changing my leather. 

I can understand being togo shy. I am looking at the Kelly wallets and scared to go up and sniff it. Hehehh just a joke.


----------



## lettuceshop

It made news on The Skimm today....


Skimm for October 15th
QUOTE OF THE DAY
Im really trying not to let this experience steal my joy but its hard  An owner of an Hermes bag that apparently smells like a skunk. Shes not alone; a large batch of bags reportedly smell. Devastating.


----------



## mistikat

Yup, the media coverage has been mentioned in this thread.

Unless it's including something new from Hermes in terms of the solutions being offered to affected owners, can we please not keep posting the same things here? It makes it more difficult for members trying to find new information.

Thanks.


----------



## audreylita

Agreed, returning a bag that someone thinks is a problem or could become a problem is counter productive.  

I just purchased a new kelly that is togo.  My SA said the problem is resolved and it won't have that smell.  

Honestly my point of view is that if it's fine then that's great.  And if it should get that odor at any point in the future, then I'll return it and get a new bag.  For me, this is a positive and not a negative.


----------



## looking4kelly

For what it's worth, my brand new black Togo Kelly has undergone several heat/sniff tests over the last month and is only a lovely leather fragrance. There is light at the end of the tunnel people. (Brand new R bag).


----------



## perlerare

looking4kelly said:


> For what it's worth, my brand new black Togo Kelly has undergone several heat/sniff tests over the last month and is only a lovely leather fragrance. There is light at the end of the tunnel people. (Brand new R bag).



I did not experience any bad small on any Black Togo that crossed my way,  so far.

"Only" Bleu Electrique , Bambou, Orange and Etoupe as far as I  and Togo are concerned. 
Epsom: Orange and Bambou.


----------



## MYH

Hi everyone,

I got an update on my gold togo kelly 32 today.  I dropped it off at the BH store on 8/25 and called on 9/25 for an update.  At that time, there was no update.  I called again around 10/3.  Still no update.  I called today (10/15) and finally got an update! One lesson here is - don't wait for them to call you.  Be proactive and follow-up on the bag every week after you have waited a month for Paris's assessment.

So I was told that yes, it was assessed in the workshop and was determined to have a funny smell.  I feel they are being very careful about choice of words. She wouldn't use the words bad, unpleasant, etc.  I understand....they are trying to cover their you know whats. So I was told a new bag was being made for me exactly the same specs. I was fortunate I did not have a SO with a color that is no longer in season. She said it would take about 3 months but had hope it would arrive a bit earlier.  So that was the whole conversation and now I am glad the ordeal is almost over and am just in waiting mode...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MYH said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> .  So that was the whole conversation and now I am glad the ordeal is almost over and am just in waiting mode...



Congrats dear! Happy news is the best news.


----------



## ck79

So, is Hermes replacing the affected bags?


----------



## MYH

Israeli_Flava said:


> Congrats dear! Happy news is the best news.



Thank you IF!  My biggest fear was that Paris would say no, it's fine, because they have been getting an onslaught of returns and I would just get my stinky bag back and have nowhere to go from there.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MYH said:


> Thank you IF!  *My biggest fear was that Paris would say no, it's fine, because they have been getting an onslaught of returns and I would just get my stinky bag back and have nowhere to go from there.*



Congrats *MYH*. Agree with your advice regarding perseverance and your skunk B/K. Also, IMO there is no way that H would leave you with a bad bag, especially now.


----------



## pierina2

MYH said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I got an update on my gold togo kelly 32 today.  I dropped it off at the BH store on 8/25 and called on 9/25 for an update.  At that time, there was no update.  I called again around 10/3.  Still no update.  I called today (10/15) and finally got an update! One lesson here is - don't wait for them to call you.  Be proactive and follow-up on the bag every week after you have waited a month for Paris's assessment.
> 
> So I was told that yes, it was assessed in the workshop and was determined to have a funny smell.  I feel they are being very careful about choice of words. She wouldn't use the words bad, unpleasant, etc.  I understand....they are trying to cover their you know whats. So I was told a new bag was being made for me exactly the same specs. I was fortunate I did not have a SO with a color that is no longer in season. She said it would take about 3 months but had hope it would arrive a bit earlier.  So that was the whole conversation and now I am glad the ordeal is almost over and am just in waiting mode...


 

I'm glad that you don't have to worry about this anymore, *MYH!*  Yes, it's bad news that your bag is defective, but such good news that they're going to take care of things for you and replace it.  Yay!


----------



## Pazdzernika

MYH, so glad to hear you've received some sort of resolution! Thank you also for sharing your timeline - it's helpful info.  Was your bag like mine - where the smell would come and go, but not permeate the room?  My biggest concern is exactly what you feared - that they would return it and insist I was imagining things, with no recourse.


----------



## Nico_79

MYH said:


> She said it would take about 3 months but had hope it would arrive a bit earlier.  So that was the whole conversation and now I am glad the ordeal is almost over and am just in waiting mode...



MYH, so glad to hear H is making things right for you!


----------



## Marylu1991

About the smell issue, I just search the GOOGLE and found a lot of public released news.  I am currently considering to buy a Hermes Birkin handbag. However, this issue makes me feel so doubt. In London, every time I visit the store and the staff always tell me that we do not have any stock of Birkin and Kelly. If this issue is related to the leather supplier, it could imagine that the large amount of handbags would be returned to Paris and waiting to be rebuilt. The bag made in 2013 and 2014 will be recalled if it has same issue if the customer service of Hermes is world-class. Probably, this issue could let the people like me to consider about spending so much money on a 'smelly' handbag.  I really hope this is just related to the leather supplier so that another supplier will not have the smelly leather.  I am now considering to wait a little bit longer as this issue has been pointed it out.


----------



## bostonbirkin

mistikat said:


> Yup, the media coverage has been mentioned in this thread.
> 
> Unless it's including something new from Hermes in terms of the solutions being offered to affected owners, can we please not keep posting the same things here? It makes it more difficult for members trying to find new information.
> 
> Thanks.


My SA called me today because Hermes is addressing this issue. I did not complain, or call my store regarding this issue, THEY CALLED ME. 

Several SA noticed that I had smelled like weed sometimes when I  came into the store\ and it was
only when I carried my Special Order Togo Graphite/Sanguine Birkin. 

The SA will get back to me "ASAP" with the resolution. At this point she believes that Hermes will want to refund my money. That resolution could be specific to me because I always have something in the "pipeline' that I want.....she knows I will be getting something else soon??!!
So, I guess I will say goodbye to my SO bicolor. 

I want to add that she told me Hermes in destroying all the bags that are returned.


----------



## purselover888

bostonbirkin said:


> My SA called me today because Hermes is addressing this issue. I did not complain, or call my store regarding this issue, THEY CALLED ME.
> 
> Several SA noticed that I had smelled like weed sometimes when I  came into the store\ and it was
> only when I carried my Special Order Togo Graphite/Sanguine Birkin.
> 
> The SA will get back to me "ASAP" with the resolution. At this point she believes that Hermes will want to refund my money. That resolution could be specific to me because I always have something in the "pipeline' that I want.....she knows I will be getting something else soon??!!
> So, I guess I will say goodbye to my SO bicolor.
> 
> I want to add that she told me Hermes in destroying all the bags that are returned.



So sorry.  Yes, I don't know why people keep saying the bags will be rebuilt.  They will be DESTROYED.


----------



## MYH

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Congrats *MYH*. Agree with your advice regarding perseverance and your skunk B/K. Also, IMO there is no way that H would leave you with a bad bag, especially now.



Thanks Vigee.   I feel relieved.



pierina2 said:


> I'm glad that you don't have to worry about this anymore, *MYH!*  Yes, it's bad news that your bag is defective, but such good news that they're going to take care of things for you and replace it.  Yay!


Thanks Pierina.  I hope you hear back soon about your skunks too.  I'm crossing my fingers for you. 



Pazdzernika said:


> MYH, so glad to hear you've received some sort of resolution! Thank you also for sharing your timeline - it's helpful info.  Was your bag like mine - where the smell would come and go, but not permeate the room?  My biggest concern is exactly what you feared - that they would return it and insist I was imagining things, with no recourse.


Yes Pazdernika - exactly like you described.  Wouldn't stink up a whole room but if the sun and heat were shining on it, I was walking around in a stink bubble.



Nico_79 said:


> MYH, so glad to hear H is making things right for you!


Thanks dear Nico.  I appreciate all the support on this thread. 

I'm so glad tPF is here and we can all share our experiences.  This was my first kelly and probably will be my one and only for at least several years so I was pretty stressed out about it!


----------



## MYH

bostonbirkin said:


> My SA called me today because Hermes is addressing this issue. I did not complain, or call my store regarding this issue, THEY CALLED ME.
> 
> Several SA noticed that I had smelled like weed sometimes when I  came into the store\ and it was
> only when I carried my Special Order Togo Graphite/Sanguine Birkin.
> 
> The SA will get back to me "ASAP" with the resolution. At this point she believes that Hermes will want to refund my money. That resolution could be specific to me because I always have something in the "pipeline' that I want.....she knows I will be getting something else soon??!!
> So, I guess I will say goodbye to my SO bicolor.
> 
> I want to add that she told me Hermes in destroying all the bags that are returned.


Bostonbirkin - how embarrassing!  Can you imagine what they probably thought of you at the boutique?  Maybe they were thinking "Well, maybe if she is high at least it will be easier to convince her to buy things." Kind of like tipsy shopping (which I've done before) in NYC after a meal with DH.  Needless to say, we bought a lot of stuff.  There's a reason the fancy stores offer champagne while you shop!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

bostonbirkin said:


> My SA called me today because Hermes is addressing this issue. I did not complain, or call my store regarding this issue, THEY CALLED ME.
> 
> Several SA noticed that I had smelled like weed sometimes when I  came into the store\ and it was
> only when I carried my Special Order Togo Graphite/Sanguine Birkin.
> 
> The SA will get back to me "ASAP" with the resolution. At this point she believes that Hermes will want to refund my money. That resolution could be specific to me because I always have something in the "pipeline' that I want.....she knows I will be getting something else soon??!!
> So, I guess I will say goodbye to my SO bicolor.
> 
> I want to add that she told me Hermes in destroying all the bags that are returned.



I guess that the publicity really woke H up to address this problem right away before more damage could be done to sales.  Because other non B & Ks are having this smell issue, this could be very harmful to other leather product line and you know that leather accounted for a majority of their corporate sales.

I bet a customer got frustrated about the no resolution and waiting time that they tipped off NY Post to write up the article.  I've not doubt about this since it has been months since the members talked about this and yet no media has picked up the news until just one day....

I don't feel sorry for H since their attitude and the way they approach this issue has been nothing but stuck up !!  Now they have to do damage control and who knows how it will affect their quarterly earnings !!


----------



## bostonbirkin

MYH said:


> Bostonbirkin - how embarrassing!  Can you imagine what they probably thought of you at the boutique?  Maybe they were thinking "Well, maybe if she is high at least it will be easier to convince her to buy things." Kind of like tipsy shopping (which I've done before) in NYC after a meal with DH.  Needless to say, we bought a lot of stuff.  There's a reason the fancy stores offer champagne while you shop!



 They know me well at the Boston store.  I guess they thought it wouldn't be out of character for me to smell like weed? However, I will say sadly weed truly makes me paranoid


----------



## Leah

It's good that Hermes has been forced to take a more urgent and proactive stance to address this issue. And as I mentioned earlier, it seems many customers are being given the 3-month time frame for a replacement bag, at least in the bigger boutiques in Europe. 

According to my friend with the skunky etoupe birkin, in her regular H boutique (one of the biggest H stores in Europe), the manager was recounting that since the skunk issue hit the news, they've had a few people come in and try to send their old (like almost a decade old!!), very used and even battered bags and claim these bags are victims of the "skunk" problem.

Well this particular Hermes boutique is one step ahead of people who think they are going to get a new bag by taking advantage of the situation. This boutique is taking these "questionable" bags and yes informing these customers,  the bags will be checked and if they don't fall under the "stinky bags" criteria, the bags will be returned as is. The caveat is the bags can be checked for a period of 6-12 months. So anyone planning to "game the system" should probably know not only will they NOT be getting a new bag, their current bag can be kept by the boutique during a "testing period" that can last up to a year.


----------



## purselover888

Leah said:


> It's good that Hermes has been forced to take a more urgent and proactive stance to address this issue. And as I mentioned earlier, it seems many customers are being given the 3-month time frame for a replacement bag, at least in the bigger boutiques in Europe.
> 
> According to my friend with the skunky etoupe birkin, in her regular H boutique (one of the biggest H stores in Europe), the manager was recounting that since the skunk issue hit the news, they've had a few people come in and try to send their old (like almost a decade old!!), very used and even battered bags and claim these bags are victims of the "skunk" problem.
> 
> Well this particular Hermes boutique is one step ahead of people who think they are going to get a new bag by taking advantage of the situation. This boutique is taking these "questionable" bags and yes informing these customers,  the bags will be checked and if they don't fall under the "stinky bags" criteria, the bags will be returned as is. The caveat is the bags can be checked for a period of 6-12 months. So anyone planning to "game the system" should probably know not only will they NOT be getting a new bag, their current bag can be kept by the boutique during a "testing period" that can last up to a year.



I agree there is no way Hermes is going to get tricked into replacing a bag that is not really affected.  When I dropped off my bag, I waited while they tested it for a period of time before they came to speak to me about the situation.  It is not an easy process, and I seriously doubt any cheating will be allowed.


----------



## pierina2

Pazdzernika said:


> MYH, so glad to hear you've received some sort of resolution! Thank you also for sharing your timeline - it's helpful info.  Was your bag like mine - where the smell would come and go, but not permeate the room?  My biggest concern is exactly what you feared - that they would return it and insist I was imagining things, with no recourse.


 

Both of mine were as you describe, I wouldn't worry that they won't smell it too.


----------



## eagle1002us

Traceability is being applied in the fruit and veg industries to contain any potential food safety issues  How this might be applied to leather lots isn't clear --- maybe by embossing code numbers --- but if it was, the determination of problem bags would be straightforward compared with today's "scratch and sniff now you smell it now you don't"  approach.


----------



## cherrynarak

Hi guys!  just want to share about mine. I got a B30 in Naturel Sable in Feb and K32 vermillion last 2 weeks( both togo but from different store) . Both have smell!   Can you imagine .:rain:  SA called me they will replace B30  to me in Jan 2015 . They said the same craftsman will build a new B for me.  But for K32  i'm  still waiting for the good news.   I paid for 2 bags and couldn't hold it until next year.


----------



## klynneann

Sarah_sarah said:


> Thanks.  My SA is super sweet. She keeps apologizing. I feel bad for her. I know it must be hard.
> 
> I am definitely not going to be demanding over the bag. It never works with Hermes or the french culture.
> 
> Another SA said there was more demand over phw and so they ordered more than the ghw.
> 
> *I am a bit scared to get a Kelly longue wallet now*.
> 
> Wishing everyone luck and hope we see our new bags soon.



I had just ordered a BE Kelly wallet in epsom from h.com and left it on the windowsill the day after I received it, mostly b/c it was an R in a square stamp, which we know was affected, and it was a skunk.  Since I ordered it online, I can return it no problem, but I was going to call CS and see if I could get my shipping refunded.  But given the timing, it may not be a good idea for me to do that.


----------



## Luvbolide

klynneann said:


> I had just ordered a BE Kelly wallet in epsom from h.com and left it on the windowsill the day after I received it, mostly b/c it was an R in a square stamp, which we know was affected, and it was a skunk.  Since I ordered it online, I can return it no problem, but I was going to call CS and see if I could get my shipping refunded.  But given the timing, it may not be a good idea for me to do that.





I think it is worth asking - you can just float it past them without being confrontational.  Honestly, the fact that they are still selling skunks makes me worry that they don't have a handle on the source of the problem.  

I'd also include a note as to why you are returning the wallet so that they don't re-sell it.

Sorry that this happened to you...


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

I apologize in advance if this questions sounds ignorant. Can the "skunk" "weed" smell harm the bag in anyway?


----------



## stephmorris11

purselover888 said:


> I agree there is no way Hermes is going to get tricked into replacing a bag that is not really affected.  When I dropped off my bag, I waited while they tested it for a period of time before they came to speak to me about the situation.  It is not an easy process, and I seriously doubt any cheating will be allowed.



I agree.  I waited about a month with the bags there were affected for me.  They sent it to Paris for testing and to confirm the issue.  They also told me that the bags coming into the US now are all tested BEFORE shipping.

I think the trouble is with old stock items they are still selling, especially in Togo, such as planners and wallets, etc.  

And my friend for example was given replacement of one defective Capucine B with another, both Q stamps.  So you know the replacement was old stock and it too turned out to be stinky!  Now she's waiting for a remake and it's been since January that this saga has continued for her.  She's still without her bag, although the new one is finally being made afresh.


----------



## Tingeling

Hi everyone, just read this thread today after recieving a "purseforum newsletter".


Is this issue with all bags with Q and R stamps?


I have a Birkin 35 black togo, Q stamp. Also a little togo ulysse. I have never noticed any smell, but I have never used them in warm weather (I am from Norway)


The weather is currently cold and rainy so I store my Birkin in the Box. If I take it out and place it near my fireplace, will that be enough to bring out any smell? Or it it also with humidity? 


Thank you guys, ans so sorry for all the stank-trouble your are experiencing


----------



## Israeli_Flava

purselover888 said:


> I agree there is no way Hermes is going to get tricked into replacing a bag that is not really affected.  When I dropped off my bag, I waited while they tested it for a period of time before they came to speak to me about the situation.  It is not an easy process, and I seriously doubt any cheating will be allowed.



Very curious post. What exactly did they do to "test it" while you waited?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

eagle1002us said:


> Traceability is being applied in the fruit and veg industries to contain any potential food safety issues  How this might be applied to leather lots isn't clear --- maybe by embossing code numbers --- but if it was, the determination of problem bags would be straightforward compared with today's *"scratch and sniff now you smell it now you don't"  approach*.



I'm all too familiar with this approach.... terrrible damage control on their part. Now they can experience the pain of the media....


----------



## perlerare

Israeli_Flava said:


> Very curious post. What exactly did they do to "test it" while you waited?



My guess is that they put it under an infra red light. (_The infra red rays are the ones responsible for heat in the light wave spectrum)_


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Tingeling said:


> Is this issue with all bags with Q and R stamps?
> 
> 
> I have a Birkin 35 black togo, Q stamp. Also a little togo ulysse. I have never noticed any smell, but I have never used them in warm weather (I am from Norway)



Darling pleeeeeease do not panic and think every item is affected. Simply put your items on a sunny window sill for a few hours. It doesn't necessarily have to be hot outside... just let the suns rays open the leather pours up and the smell will come to the surface. Since it is cold where u live, close the door to the room you are testing in so the air doesn't circulate. I'm sure there will be a day when the sun shines brightly in Norway... put your items in the sun and you will have your answer. My friend used this method with her Togo bags and she lives in a very cold state... unfortunately both of her bags were skunks. GL


----------



## perlerare

purselover888 said:


> I agree there is no way Hermes is going to get tricked into replacing a bag that is not really affected.  When I dropped off my bag, I waited while they tested it for a period of time before they came to speak to me about the situation. * It is not an easy process, and I seriously doubt any cheating will be allowed.*



Absolutely agreed. The leather either seriously stinks or NOT AT ALL.  I mean if you have hit a skunk piece you know exactly that there is no _may be_ or _kind of _ skunk bag.


----------



## purselover888

Israeli_Flava said:


> Very curious post. What exactly did they do to "test it" while you waited?



Wished I knew!


----------



## Tingeling

Israeli_Flava said:


> Darling pleeeeeease do not panic and think every item is affected. Simply put your items on a sunny window sill for a few hours. It doesn't necessarily have to be hot outside... just let the suns rays open the leather pours up and the smell will come to the surface. Since it is cold where u live, close the door to the room you are testing in so the air doesn't circulate. I'm sure there will be a day when the sun shines brightly in Norway... put your items in the sun and you will have your answer. My friend used this method with her Togo bags and she lives in a very cold state... unfortunately both of her bags were skunks. GL





Ok, I will try to turn the heat up in one room, close the door and see what happens. Fingers crossed it's not a skunk.


Thank you Israeli_Flava, have you heard anything about your bag yet?


----------



## Leah

purselover888 said:


> Wished I knew!



My two friends with two skunky bags think the "testing" actually involves getting several people into a room and asking for a consensus if the bag smells strange. They totally believe this is what the testing entails.

I'm sure H is also including a more scientific way of testing (as Perlelare mentioned the infrared light) but I wouldn't be surprised if a subjective smell test is being used by most boutiques right now instead of a CSI-type of methodology.

Edited to add: It also appears that since the news became public, some Hermes stores are now a lot more willing and proactive about offering replacements based on what is currently available (although current stock may be different from the original skunky bag.)


----------



## Mindi B

Leah said:


> My two friends with two skunky bags think the "testing" actually involves getting several people into a room and asking for a consensus if the bag smells strange. They totally believe this is what the testing entails.
> 
> I'm sure H is also including a more scientific way of testing (as Perlelare mentioned the infrared light) but I wouldn't be surprised if a subjective smell test is being used by most boutiques right now instead of a CSI-type of methodology.



Yup, I agree.  I really doubt that all boutiques have been issued an infrared lamp.  Perhaps they _should_ be, but they haven't.  The bag is being handed around in a back room and people are sniffing it.  In fact, I suspect the monolithic "Paris" location is doing much the same thing, just with greater authority.  And in French.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mindi B said:


> Yup, I agree.  I really doubt that all boutiques have been issued an infrared lamp.  Perhaps they _should_ be, but they haven't.  The bag is being handed around in a back room and people are sniffing it.  In fact, I suspect the monolithic "Paris" location is doing much the same thing, just with greater authority.  And in French.





You mean doing it with greater panache and flair.


I hope they call in the perfume "noses" in this endeavor.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Tingeling said:


> Ok, I will try to turn the heat up in one room, close the door and see what happens. Fingers crossed it's not a skunk.
> 
> 
> Thank you Israeli_Flava, have you heard anything about your bag yet?



Darling, you don't need to 'heat up a room"... place your items on the windowsill with the sun shining directly on them. The heat will intensify the smell but is not necessarily the catalyst to getting the bag to start emitting the smell in the first place. At least in my case and from what I have learned from my friends, the direct sunlight is what starts the item to smell... the heat just intensifies the already emitting skunky stench. 

As for me, after a long fight, I got a replacement bag. Thank God!


----------



## beekmanhill

eagle1002us said:


> You mean doing it with greater panache and flair.
> 
> 
> I hope they call in the perfume "noses" in this endeavor.


No, I don't want Jean Claude Ellena to waste his olfactory talent in this endeavor.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> Yup, I agree.  I really doubt that all boutiques have been issued an infrared lamp.  Perhaps they _should_ be, but they haven't.  The bag is being handed around in a back room and people are sniffing it.  In fact, I suspect the monolithic "Paris" location is doing much the same thing, just with greater authority.  And in French.



I wouldn't be surprised at all if this is indeed the case!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

perlerare said:


> Absolutely agreed. The leather either seriously stinks or NOT AT ALL.  I mean if you have hit a skunk piece you know exactly that there is no _may be_ or _kind of _ skunk bag.



Well...... that sounds good but it's actually flawed logic. If Hermes continues to use the sniff test in the back room, they are failing to understand the catalyst to the smell and will pass the skunk right back to the customer. Aside from the obvious cases where when you open the box, the funk is released... There are bags that may only have 1 or 2 panels that are skunky. Mine was the left side panel so it wasn't obviously Pepe Le Pew....In this case, the key is SUNLIGHT. If I only carried my birkin around indoors, it would never smell. As soon as it was sitting on my front seat with the direct sunlight on it for a prolonged period of time (30 minutes or so)... the windows of my SUV needed to come down because it REEKED!


----------



## Tingeling

Israeli_Flava said:


> Darling, you don't need to 'heat up a room"... place your items on the windowsill with the sun shining directly on them. The heat will intensify the smell but is not necessarily the catalyst to getting the bag to start emitting the smell in the first place. At least in my case and from what I have learned from my friends, the direct sunlight is what starts the item to smell... the heat just intensifies the already emitting skunky stench.
> 
> As for me, after a long fight, I got a replacement bag. Thank God!





Ahh, so happy you finally got your replacement bag!! 


As for my testing. It's already below freezing point some nights in Norway so the sun will not heat up the bag through the window. (I know, why do we live here right lol ) 
Well, I'll try to smell it anyway....if it's only in sunlight the smell occurs I think I only will have a problem during the summer month.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Mindi B said:


> Yup, I agree.  I really doubt that all boutiques have been issued an infrared lamp.  Perhaps they _should_ be, but they haven't.  The bag is being handed around in a back room and people are sniffing it.  In fact, I suspect the monolithic "Paris" location is doing much the same thing, just with greater authority.  And in French.



oui oui  

That's why Pepe Le Pew is still on the run....


----------



## eagle1002us

beekmanhill said:


> No, I don't want Jean Claude Ellena to waste his olfactory talent in this endeavor.




Yeah, he'd probably have to retire on disability.   Probably H should use trained beagles or bloodhounds to ID the problem bags.   


It boggles my mind that, knowing of this problem leather months ago, H kept the factory lines rolling and did not institute a closer inspection to nip the problem in the bud.


Everybody excuse me for saying this, but that's pretty arrogant behavior in my book.


----------



## purseinsanity

luckylove said:


> Oh no! I am so sorry you've had two bags affected! I know how disheartening it feels. My BE was my dream bag too, so my heart goes out to you!  I wish you the very best in getting a speedy resolution to your smelly bags! Hope you won't have to wait too long for proper replacements!! best wishes!



Thanks so much!  My BE Kelly is now stinky too.  Not sure when this horror is going to end?  What's truly awful is I've used the Kelly at least 10 times without noticing much, but when I took it to my brother's wedding last wedding, I noticed a slight smell at first, which rapidly progressed to epic proportions.  It stunk up our suite.  It's become a running joke with my kids.  They're taking bets on which bag will smell next.  :cry:


----------



## purseinsanity

mp4 said:


> Sorry Hun!  I certainly know the feeling....  I'd take them to Paris.  Might as well deal with the mothership directly, right?!



I hope they'll help!


----------



## purseinsanity

doves75 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your 2 stinky bags. &#128532;&#128532;.  But from what I read here, if you are able to take it to FSH, I think that's the best thing to do. Have you tried to double bag it? Use 2 glade or other brand trash bags. Make sure one bag completely enclosed the other. Hope it will contained the smell until you can bring them to FSH.
> Good luck and I hope you will get your replacement soon. &#128591;&#128591;&#128591;



Thank you!!


----------



## purseinsanity

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *purseinsanity*, I can only imagine you walking in to FSH with your B wrapped in two trash bags!



  Can you imagine?  I'd look like a hobo walking in...they'd probably throw me out!


----------



## purseinsanity

TankerToad said:


> Have you called you boutique just to see if the can do anything for you?
> Like you, the idea of traveling with two stinky large pricey bags on a trip would seem daunting -
> Plus having the smell in your house now-
> Do you have a good relationship with your SA/Boutique?
> Maybe they can help you now?



Yes, and they were actually very good.  Told me to bring them in.  Said I could exchange one if they had something I'd like, and would resubmit my SO.  I don't live close to my boutique though, so that's the challenge.  I have since had another bag turn, so not sure how they'll react to me bringing in 3!   Also, now that this issue seems to be all over the news, I'm wondering if they'll have a harder time keeping up with all the bags coming in?


----------



## purseinsanity

micheniche said:


> best quote ever.
> 
> i have had problems with those belts, not the bags. maybe the way you guys are keeping the bags?
> 
> i don't know. i live in malaysia. problem should be worse but remains yet to be seen/
> 
> it's a serious problem but i feel that the media is sensationalize the whole thing. i mean, it's recession time and people who buy these things should be punished no? hahaha.
> 
> however, it's not just hermes belts. my nano smells like cheese too. i remembered how the smell pervaded the bag closet the day it was introduced into the room. no issues with chanel save for the hardware turning green...
> 
> since then, i do the sniff test. note: the celine bag incident was in 2012.



Definitely not the cause in my case.  I store my bags the way I received them...in their dust bags and the boxes.


----------



## stephmorris11

MyLuxuryDiary said:


> I apologize in advance if this questions sounds ignorant. Can the "skunk" "weed" smell harm the bag in anyway?




I was wondering this too. My stinky bags were all Q and R and in Togo. The leather to me felt dryer even though the bags were new. I am not sure how the bag would have aged because I returned them for the exchange months ago. The smell was overwhelming and there was no way that I could live with it. As far as testing, my store told me that they really can't do anything but sniff it locally, but in Paris there is much more sophisticated testing going on both of the bags that are coming in and those being shipped out to stores around the world. 

As a matter fact, I literally saw the sales person sniff my bag and originally told me that everything was fine. It was a month later that I took it back because the smell had gotten so bad and requested that she send it to Paris to confirm that it was a stinky bag. 

I think locally, sniffing is the best they've got. I'm glad that I was persistent. That was in the spring, before all this became more common knowledge. By my second bag this summer, the SA immediately took it in and gave me a receipt without trying to smell it or anything. 

By the way, I had one of my bags in my hot trunk for days and it never triggered the smell. It was only a week or so later when I took it out in the sunshine on a moderately warm day that the smell first became apparent. After that it was worse and worse by the day. I strongly believe that if you're going to test your bag, you need to take it outside.


----------



## Leah

^ I'm not sure Paris has a more "clinical" way of testing the skunk bags. When I picked up my SO birkin in FSH a few weeks ago, my trusted SA tested it by leaving it upstairs by the sunny window for a few hours. Maybe there was double testing that took place involving something more high-tech, but my bag was manually tested via the sunny window technique.


----------



## Nico_79

stephmorris11 said:


> I
> By the way, I had one of my bags in my hot trunk for days and it never triggered the smell. It was only a week or so later when I took it out in the sunshine on a moderately warm day that the smell first became apparent. After that it was worse and worse by the day. *I strongly believe that if you're going to test your bag, you need to take it outside*.


 
I think it's been metioned here before that sunlight does trigger the smell, but you do not need to take the bag outside necessarily. If you place your bag in direct sunlight it should trigger the smell. I tried using a hair dryer before and it did nothing, 30 mins on a window sill and BAM! Skunky.


----------



## klynneann

Nico_79 said:


> I think it's been metioned here before that sunlight does trigger the smell, but you do not need to take the bag outside necessarily. If you place your bag in direct sunlight it should trigger the smell. I tried using a hair dryer before and it did nothing, 30 mins on a window sill and BAM! Skunky.



Same here!


----------



## Pazdzernika

Pepe Le Pew strikes again!  Second item I've had to report.  This time an R-stamped epsom wallet.  What is going on?!  Togo is my favourite leather for most bags and epsom for SLGs.  Why did my faves have to be the defective ones?


----------



## MYH

stephmorris11 said:


> I was wondering this too. My stinky bags were all Q and R and in Togo. The leather to me felt dryer even though the bags were new. I am not sure how the bag would have aged because I returned them for the exchange months ago. The smell was overwhelming and there was no way that I could live with it. As far as testing, my store told me that they really can't do anything but sniff it locally, but in Paris there is much more sophisticated testing going on both of the bags that are coming in and those being shipped out to stores around the world.
> 
> As a matter fact, I literally saw the sales person sniff my bag and originally told me that everything was fine. It was a month later that I took it back because the smell had gotten so bad and requested that she send it to Paris to confirm that it was a stinky bag.
> 
> I think locally, sniffing is the best they've got. I'm glad that I was persistent. That was in the spring, before all this became more common knowledge. By my second bag this summer, the SA immediately took it in and gave me a receipt without trying to smell it or anything.
> 
> By the way, I had one of my bags in my hot trunk for days and it never triggered the smell. It was only a week or so later when I took it out in the sunshine on a moderately warm day that the smell first became apparent. After that it was worse and worse by the day. I strongly believe that if you're going to test your bag, you need to take it outside.


I'm glad you posted this because I also thought my bag in togo felt really dry brand new.  I even asked the SA when I bought it if that was normal and she said yes (but she was a relatively new SA too).  I wonder if the "dry" ones are a good indicator of stinky bags.  I have not touched a lot of older bags or non stinky bags so I really don't know but maybe others have had the same experience?


----------



## chicinthecity777

klynneann said:


> Same here!





Pazdzernika said:


> Pepe Le Pew strikes again!  Second item I've had to report.  This time an R-stamped epsom wallet.  What is going on?!  Togo is my favourite leather for most bags and epsom for SLGs.  Why did my faves have to be the defective ones?



I had to return a blue izmir kelly wallet due to the smell. But it was still with 14 days return window. 

I wonder has anybody returned SLG outside the 14 days return window because of the smell? And what was the resolution given?


----------



## huh

MYH said:


> I'm glad you posted this because I also thought my bag in togo felt really dry brand new.  I even asked the SA when I bought it if that was normal and she said yes (but she was a relatively new SA too).  I wonder if the "dry" ones are a good indicator of stinky bags.  I have not touched a lot of older bags or non stinky bags so I really don't know but maybe others have had the same experience?



Come to think about it, yes, my skunky togo K felt drier than my older togo B (from 2009). It could be just the variations in the togo leather but who knows....


----------



## catsinthebag

Quick question about the skunk bags: is the problem only with Bs and Ks, or were other bags like GPs and Evelynes affected as well? Sorry if this is too far OT.


----------



## inverved

Apparently some Kelly Elans were also affected.


----------



## bostonbirkin

catsinthebag said:


> Quick question about the skunk bags: is the problem only with Bs and Ks, or were other bags like GPs and Evelynes affected as well? Sorry if this is too far OT.


I believe it was possible to have anything done in Togo or Epsom during 2013-14 effected. Someone correct me if I am wrong about that.   People were talking about small leather goods like wallets having the odor. I think on the forum people tended to focus on the 'big purchase' items.


----------



## catsinthebag

bostonbirkin said:


> I believe it was possible to have anything done in Togo or Epsom during 2013-14 effected. Someone correct me if I am wrong about that.   People were talking about small leather goods like wallets having the odor. I think on the forum people tended to focus on the 'big purchase' items.



Thanks for the answer. It does make more sense that smaller items in the same leathers would be affected. It probably goes into it in the skunky bags thread, but I just can't bring myself to wade through all the pages!


----------



## the_metal_guru

I have just purchased my first Birkin in togo (noir / palladium) from my local H store. I hope I don't have this problem. 

I have read that only certain colours are affected? Does anyone know if this is true?


----------



## perlerare

catsinthebag said:


> Quick question about the skunk bags: is the problem only with Bs and Ks, or were other bags like GPs and Evelynes affected as well? Sorry if this is too far OT.



Constance as well.


----------



## perlerare

the_metal_guru said:


> I have just purchased my first Birkin in togo (noir / palladium) from my local H store. I hope I don't have this problem.
> 
> I have read that only certain colours are affected? Does anyone know if this is true?



I have posted this already but I think it does hurt to repeat: No black has resulted a skunk to me.


----------



## mygoodies

I'm sorry if this has been posted earlier in this thread or elsewhere. But it seems that this issue has reached the media. Which is a good thing IMO!

http://nymag.com/thecut/2014/10/people-convinced-their-birkins-smell-like-weed.html

http://pagesix.com/2014/10/13/hermes-customers-say-their-birkin-bags-smell-like-marijuana/


----------



## Mindi B

perlerare said:


> I have posted this already but I think it does hurt to repeat: No black has resulted a skunk to me.



Both of my skunk bags were noir.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

catsinthebag said:


> Thanks for the answer. It does make more sense that smaller items in the same leathers would be affected. It probably goes into it in the skunky bags thread, but I just can't bring myself to wade through all the pages!



This thread was actually started by a PFer with a skunky Ulysse in togo that was left on the window sill, in the sun..... SLGs are certainly falling victim to the skunk.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

bostonbirkin said:


> I believe it was possible to have anything done in Togo or Epsom during 2013-14 effected. Someone correct me if I am wrong about that.   People were talking about small leather goods like wallets having the odor. I think on the forum people tended to focus on the 'big purchase' items.



All true indeed....


----------



## anan

What Hermes should be doing is calling all their customers who purchased bags from the batches which were affected and recalling them all. The fact that they haven't done this yet is very unprofessional.


----------



## perlerare

Mindi B said:


> Both of my skunk bags were noir.



O  M G !!!  I naively thought Noir was magically out of this ...but no....THAnks for pointing this out.


----------



## crazyaboutbags

I'm really sorry about everybody's skunk bags  That's really heartbreaking! I feel for you.

Is that problem identified just in stamps Q & R ? When are they going to release a new stamp letter? 

TIA


----------



## Mindi B

anan said:


> What Hermes should be doing is calling all their customers who purchased bags from the batches which were affected and recalling them all. The fact that they haven't done this yet is very unprofessional.



We don't know exactly how Hermes sources, distributes, or utilizes its leathers.  There may be no way to know which items might include bits of bad leather. Is every item even uniquely identifiable and trackable?  Every belt, bracelet, wallet?  How could Hermes possibly contact all the buyers?  What about people who bought gifts for others?  People who bought from countries other then their own?  While it would be lovely for Hermes to do what is suggested above, I don't believe it is remotely realistic.  The best they can do is accept the return of smelly items politely and do their best to give the customer whatever resolution the customer desires, if at all possible, or the closest thing to it.  That is what Hermes seems finally to be doing.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> We don't know exactly how Hermes sources, distributes, or utilizes its leathers.  There may be no way to know which items might include bits of bad leather. Is every item even uniquely identifiable and trackable?  Every belt, bracelet, wallet?  How could Hermes possibly contact all the buyers?  What about people who bought gifts for others?  People who bought from countries other then their own?  While it would be lovely for Hermes to do what is suggested above, I don't believe it is remotely realistic.  The best they can do is accept the return of smelly items politely and do their best to give the customer whatever resolution the customer desires, if at all possible, or the closest thing to it.  That is what Hermes seems finally to be doing.



This!!!!


----------



## Birdonce

Mindi B said:


> We don't know exactly how Hermes sources, distributes, or utilizes its leathers.  There may be no way to know which items might include bits of bad leather. Is every item even uniquely identifiable and trackable?  Every belt, bracelet, wallet?  How could Hermes possibly contact all the buyers?  What about people who bought gifts for others?  People who bought from countries other then their own?  While it would be lovely for Hermes to do what is suggested above, I don't believe it is remotely realistic.  The best they can do is accept the return of smelly items politely and do their best to give the customer whatever resolution the customer desires, if at all possible, or the closest thing to it.  That is what Hermes seems finally to be doing.



Well, they have a database robust enough to know who buys a lot and who qualifies for the hard to get bags. Most people are using credt cards instead of cash. My guess is that it is entirely feasible to contact people who have bought items IF they can identify a reliable pattern for what items have been affected. They are a big enough company and enough items have been affected that they should be doing an analysis. If companies can do it for a $100 car seat, they can do it for a $10,000 bag.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Birdonce said:


> Well, they have a database robust enough to know who buys a lot and who qualifies for the hard to get bags. Most people are using credt cards instead of cash. My guess is that it is entirely feasible to contact people who have bought items IF they can identify a reliable pattern for what items have been affected. They are a big enough company and enough items have been affected that they should be doing an analysis. If companies can do it for a $100 car seat, they can do it for a $10,000 bag.



Yes, it's easy to identify who bought what. But the way H operates, it's not easy to identify which items are effected by the smell. We know for a fact NOT all togo and epsom bags are effected because some of us bought those bags and they don't smell. Do you really think H should call everybody who bought leather items during the last two years?


----------



## Birdonce

No, but they could probably do an analysis and figure out the commonality among the affected bags. A supplier, a date of production, an artisan, a dye lot. That could narrow it down substantially and those people could be contacted to have their items evaluated. Possibly more expensive for them but looks less shady. They may still be soon data collection and planning to do this, who knows.


----------



## Mindi B

I don't THINK that every leather item is uniquely stamped.  I could be wrong.  If it is, I don't know that a one-of-a-kind SKU, or whatever, can be linked to the buyer.  At least, the receipts given to customers do not list singular identification numbers for everything.  Color, leather, size, yes, but not "75 cm rouge H togo belt number 84X1250B; 56/700," or whatever.  Hermes still keeps information on bespoke saddles as handwritten entries in leather-bound books!  Not, perhaps, the most techie of companies.
I just don't see how every single item could be tracked to its new owner, or how every one of those thousands upon thousands of people the world over could be contacted.  I suppose everyone who bought a Togo or Epsom bag in certain years could be contacted, but as not all items are affected this would result in an enormous number of "false positives," if you will.  But by all means, continue to be angry with Hermes' response to the issue.  They certainly have not handled it perfectly.
And this is almost certainly veering off-topic, anyhow.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mindi B said:


> I don't THINK that every leather item is uniquely stamped.  I could be wrong.  If it is, I don't know that a one-of-a-kind SKU, or whatever, can be linked to the buyer.  At least, the receipts given to customers do not list singular identification numbers for everything.  Color, leather, size, yes, but not "75 cm rouge H togo belt number 84X1250B; 56/700," or whatever.  Hermes still keeps information on bespoke saddles as handwritten entries in leather-bound books!  Not, perhaps, the most techie of companies.
> I just don't see how every single item could be tracked to its new owner, or how every one of those thousands upon thousands of people the world over could be contacted.  I suppose everyone who bought a Togo or Epsom bag in certain years could be contacted, but as not all items are affected this would result in an enormous number of "false positives," if you will.  But by all means, continue to be angry with Hermes' response to the issue.  They certainly have not handled it perfectly.
> And this is almost certainly veering off-topic, anyhow.



Agreed. The receipt of a item does not carry any unique id of any sorts. You can only tell the size leather+colour, none of which identifies the item's "batch" for lack of better words. 

Remember we are not dealing with electronic goods which has microchips etc. The raw materials are animal skins. They come in and get inspected and categorised and then cut out to make big pieces such as bags, then the leftovers are made into SLGs and jewellery etc. Nowhere in this process anything is uniquely identified.


----------



## anan

Birdonce said:


> No, but they could probably do an analysis and figure out the commonality among the affected bags. A supplier, a date of production, an artisan, a dye lot. That could narrow it down substantially and those people could be contacted to have their items evaluated. Possibly more expensive for them but looks less shady. They may still be soon data collection and planning to do this, who knows.


Totally agree with this.


----------



## purselover888

Report:  I turned in my "affected" bag last week, and my amazing SA managed to replace it with my *DREAM* replacement bag in just one week!!!!!!  

I'm so happy and grateful for the way my SA and SM handled my situation, and I wish the same swift and joyful resolution for everyone that has been impacted.


----------



## luckylove

purselover888 said:


> Report:  I turned in my "affected" bag last week, and my amazing SA managed to replace it with my *DREAM* replacement bag in just one week!!!!!!
> 
> I'm so happy and grateful for the way my SA and SM handled my situation, and I wish the same swift and joyful resolution for everyone that has been impacted.



So happy that you had a wonderful and speedy resolution!


----------



## anan

I have an R stamp Black Togo Leather Birkin purchased in June, I'm really hoping that it doesn't have this issue. I did notice a strong leather smell when I used it, but I assumed that this was just the regular smell of Hermes leather when it is new. This is my first leather product from Hermes, so I have nothing to compare it to. I have just taken it out of the box where I have been storing it and it still has a strong leather smell, but nothing too unpleasant. I guess I should test it out tomorrow under direct sunlight to ensure that it is a normal piece.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

purselover888 said:


> Report:  I turned in my "affected" bag last week, and my amazing SA managed to replace it with my *DREAM* replacement bag in just one week!!!!!!
> 
> I'm so happy and grateful for the way my SA and SM handled my situation, and I wish the same swift and joyful resolution for everyone that has been impacted.



*purselover*, congrats and that's great news compared to the way skunk bags were handled by H a year ago.


----------



## warmhaus

I just turned my skunk noir 30 b yesterday to the store.  Got a call from store today and they are willing to offer me a store credit.  I refused and mentioned to them that I am willing to wait for the exact bag to come.  Then they offered me a refund (back to the credit card).  They don't seem to get my point that I want the exact same bag minus the smell.  I will go to the store to talk to the SM Monday and see what they can do to resolve the issue.


----------



## stephmorris11

warmhaus said:


> I just turned my skunk noir 30 b yesterday to the store.  Got a call from store today and they are willing to offer me a store credit.  I refused and mentioned to them that I am willing to wait for the exact bag to come.  Then they offered me a refund (back to the credit card).  They don't seem to get my point that I want the exact same bag minus the smell.  I will go to the store to talk to the SM Monday and see what they can do to resolve the issue.



Oh no!  Stay strong!!  Sounds like they are now having trouble meeting demand for remaking bags thanks to all the press and influx of returns.  UGH.


----------



## Luvchane

Anan,
Let's hope your bag is okay.  Please let us know your result.


----------



## klynneann

catsinthebag said:


> Thanks for the answer. It does make more sense that smaller items in the same leathers would be affected. It probably goes into it in the skunky bags thread, but I just can't bring myself to wade through all the pages!



A BE Kelly wallet in epsom that I received from h.com just a week ago was skunky...


----------



## anan

Luvchane said:


> Anan,
> Let's hope your bag is okay.  Please let us know your result.


Will be testing it tomorrow, really hoping it doesn't have this issue, especially since I had to wait over three years to get the bag.


----------



## Tamarind

warmhaus said:


> I just turned my skunk noir 30 b yesterday to the store.  Got a call from store today and they are willing to offer me a store credit.  I refused and mentioned to them that I am willing to wait for the exact bag to come.  Then they offered me a refund (back to the credit card).  They don't seem to get my point that I want the exact same bag minus the smell.  I will go to the store to talk to the SM Monday and see what they can do to resolve the issue.



How ridiculous of them to offer you store credit for something that was entirely their fault.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Tamarind said:


> How ridiculous of them to offer you store credit for something that was entirely their fault.



Agreed!


----------



## stephmorris11

Yeah I'd be asking for store credit and 20% interest for the length of time they have your $12,000 sitting in their accounts...


----------



## Nahreen

I try not to worry about my new orange K in togo. It had just arrived from Paris to my store when I picked it up last week and I hope it was newly made and tested before sent off to the store. The sun has not come out for the past 1,5 week so I´ve not been able to check. It is the winter season approaching so it might be 6 months until long sunny days. I don´t want to expose it to sun unless necessary either because of risk of fading colour.


----------



## cr1stalangel

Nahreen said:


> I try not to worry about my new orange K in togo. It had just arrived from Paris to my store when I picked it up last week and I hope it was newly made and tested before sent off to the store. The sun has not come out for the past 1,5 week so I´ve not been able to check. It is the winter season approaching so it might be 6 months until long sunny days. I don´t want to expose it to sun unless necessary either because of risk of fading colour.



Crossing my fingers for you too Nahreen!


----------



## Nahreen

cr1stalangel said:


> Crossing my fingers for you too Nahreen!



Thank you. Hopefully I´ll be able to get an opportunity to take her out sometime this winter for a stroll in town and then we´ll see what happens and I wish for the best. 

If not it will have to wait until spring and will in the mean time enjoy the beauty of my K in the closet. Hopefully by then H has managed to replace most/if not all of the affected bags and found a resolution to their production problems so if a replacement is needed I won´t end up getting a stinker.


----------



## Beekelly

klynneann said:


> A BE Kelly wallet in epsom that I received from h.com just a week ago was skunky...




Dear klynnean,

I have just purchased an epsom wallet from H.com and just wanted to ask you how did you determine that yours was skunky?  I have done the sun test, I placed the wallet on my car dashboard in direct sunlight for about 10-15min, there was no obvious bad smell, in fact I smelled nothing (unlike some of the skunky bags that were described on TPF). When I put my nose directly touching and sniffing the leather, it did smell a little bit odd, maybe a tinge acrid smell? Otherwise, there is no smell.
There's no skunk where I am from and I don't know how pot smells :wondering... Was your skunk wallet smell overpowering, ie obvious smell without putting your nose to it?
Would really appreciate it if you could share your experience.  Thank you so much!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Beekelly said:


> Dear klynnean,
> 
> I have just purchased an epsom wallet from H.com and just wanted to ask you how did you determine that yours was skunky?  I have done the sun test, I placed the wallet on my car dashboard in direct sunlight for about 10-15min, there was no obvious bad smell, in fact I smelled nothing (unlike some of the skunky bags that were described on TPF). When I put my nose directly touching and sniffing the leather, it did smell a little bit odd, maybe a tinge acrid smell? Otherwise, there is no smell.
> There's no skunk where I am from and I don't know how pot smells :wondering... Was your skunk wallet smell overpowering, ie obvious smell without putting your nose to it?
> Would really appreciate it if you could share your experience.  Thank you so much!



If you must try this hard (and still smell nothing) don't you think it's OK?
Fingers crossed for you.  This has been upsetting for so many and how sad that everybody now needs to worry so much and go to such lengths to determine whether they have a stinker or not.


----------



## warmhaus

Tamarind said:


> How ridiculous of them to offer you store credit for something that was entirely their fault.


Yes, I will see what they will respond tomorrow.  I will be polite to reject their "offer" and determined to get the exact replacement.  Wish me luck!


----------



## warmhaus

stephmorris11 said:


> Yeah I'd be asking for store credit and 20% interest for the length of time they have your $12,000 sitting in their accounts...


I wish... Knowing them this will not happen.  They might try to get me what they have in stock, but I will be very firm with them, let's see how it goes.


----------



## Tamarind

Wishing you and everyone affected a lot of luck.


----------



## foxyqt

I just sent an email to inquire about the status of my replacement. Wish me luck!


----------



## VesperSparrow

foxyqt said:


> I just sent an email to inquire about the status of my replacement. Wish me luck!



Good luck, foxyqt!


----------



## Beekelly

texasgirliegirl said:


> If you must try this hard (and still smell nothing) don't you think it's OK?
> Fingers crossed for you.  This has been upsetting for so many and how sad that everybody now needs to worry so much and go to such lengths to determine whether they have a stinker or not.




Yes I think you're right, the wallet seems fine. Thank you for your advice, really appreciate it .  I can imagine how upsetting it must be for anyone here who have had a skunk, I hope that they will get a suitable solution.


----------



## klynneann

Beekelly said:


> Dear klynnean,
> 
> I have just purchased an epsom wallet from H.com and just wanted to ask you how did you determine that yours was skunky?  I have done the sun test, I placed the wallet on my car dashboard in direct sunlight for about 10-15min, there was no obvious bad smell, in fact I smelled nothing (unlike some of the skunky bags that were described on TPF). When I put my nose directly touching and sniffing the leather, it did smell a little bit odd, maybe a tinge acrid smell? Otherwise, there is no smell.
> There's no skunk where I am from and I don't know how pot smells :wondering... Was your skunk wallet smell overpowering, ie obvious smell without putting your nose to it?
> Would really appreciate it if you could share your experience.  Thank you so much!



I did what you did, except I left mine on a windowsill. 15 minutes was enough time to tell and the odor was unmistakable. I smelled the wallet before I left it on the window and it smelled just like leather, but once it heated up it was an entirely different smell. Even if you don't know what skunk smells like, I think you would realize that the smell was different from before you put it on the dashboard. It wasn't overpowering and I did have to put my nose up close but I think that's because it was only 15 minutes - I would have liked for it to have gotten a little warmer but the sun is barely out now here.  But even so it was a clear difference in scent.  HTH!


----------



## anan

klynneann said:


> I did what you did, except I left mine on a windowsill. 15 minutes was enough time to tell and the odor was unmistakable. I smelled the wallet before I left it on the window and it smelled just like leather, but once it heated up it was an entirely different smell. Even if you don't know what skunk smells like, I think you would realize that the smell was different from before you put it on the dashboard. It wasn't overpowering and I did have to put my nose up close but I think that's because it was only 15 minutes - I would have liked for it to have gotten a little warmer but the sun is barely out now here.  But even so it was a clear difference in scent.  HTH!


I had the same experience as you with my black togo birkin, except I left it out for several hours, however, while the smell was noticebly different after leaving it next to a window then it did before, I still can't determine whether it is one of the affected bags.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Ladies, if you have never smelled a skunk or weed before, how about a rotten egg???? How about a Sulphur plant? Either way, the smell emitted from a defective item is HORRIBLE. It's not borderline ok but chemically....kinda funny... a little strange... or hmmm that's an odd smell. IT STINKS! I'm not saying it has to fill up the room with skunk smoke like a bomb...even if you put your nose up against the item and it reeks... that's bad enough! But it will reek of sulphur gas, skunk juice, a rotten egg.... My bag started off stinky and eventually smelled so bad that I know I left a trail of tears behind me like Pepe Le Pew. It's an odor that would make you embarrassed to be emitting and for someone to associate with YOU. So if you test your item for hours in the direct sun and you don't want ot vomit and run to your SA with the item in tow... you're item is fine.


----------



## anan

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ladies, if you have never smelled a skunk or weed before, how about a rotten egg???? How about a Sulphur plant? Either way, the smell emitted from a defective item is HORRIBLE. It's not borderline ok but chemically....kinda funny... a little strange... or hmmm that's an odd smell. IT STINKS! I'm not saying it has to fill up the room with skunk smoke like a bomb...even if you put your nose up against the item and it reeks... that's bad enough! But it will reek of sulphur gas, skunk juice, a rotten egg.... My bag started off stinky and eventually smelled so bad that I know I left a trail of tears behind me like Pepe Le Pew. It's an odor that would make you embarrassed to be emitting and for someone to associate with YOU. So if you test your item for hours in the direct sun and you don't want ot vomit and run to your SA with the item in tow... you're item is fine.


thanks for the feedback  I have numerous leather bags from LV, Celine, Chanel, Dior and Prada and you can't really smell the leather on any of those bags. I guess Hermes togo leather has a more distinct smell, like I can literally smell a strong leather scent when the bag is sitting next to me in the car and that's not the case with any of my other bags, I guess that is where the confusion is coming from.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

anan said:


> .



Oh I see... like the thread title says "Odd Leather Smell"... but we're actually not refering to a leather smell being odd bc the smell is nothing like leather... *rather there is an odd smell being emitted from the leather....*

I have a chanel bag made of lambskin. It is a very fragrant piece of leather and I can smell it when I carry it or ifi it's on the car seat next to me. But the smell is of LEATHER. No doubt that this bag is made of a piece of leather. Whereas, the skunk smell is not a quasi-leather smell gone awry.  It's similar to a food being spoiled. You know what a hamburger is supposed to smell like... and you know if it's spoiled. You know what leather smells like.... These leather pieces smell spoiled.... rotten... funky like wet laundry left in the washer overnight...sour.  I think I've made my point and I will zip it now  I hope that helps in some way....


----------



## anan

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh I see... like the thread title says "Odd Leather Smell"... but we're actually not refering to a leather smell being odd bc the smell is nothing like leather... *rather there is an odd smell being emitted from the leather....*
> 
> I have a chanel bag made of lambskin. It is a very fragrant piece of leather and I can smell it when I carry it or ifi it's on the car seat next to me. But the smell is of LEATHER. No doubt that this bag is made of a piece of leather. Whereas, the skunk smell is not a quasi-leather smell gone awry.  It's similar to a food being spoiled. You know what a hamburger is supposed to smell like... and you know if it's spoiled. You know what leather smells like.... These leather pieces smell spoiled.... rotten... funky like wet laundry left in the washer overnight...sour.  I think I've made my point and I will zip it now  I hope that helps in some way....


Actually it does help, thank you!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh I see... like the thread title says "Odd Leather Smell"... but we're actually not refering to a leather smell being odd bc the smell is nothing like leather... *rather there is an odd smell being emitted from the leather....*
> 
> I have a chanel bag made of lambskin. It is a very fragrant piece of leather and I can smell it when I carry it or ifi it's on the car seat next to me. But the smell is of LEATHER. No doubt that this bag is made of a piece of leather. Whereas, the skunk smell is not a quasi-leather smell gone awry.  It's similar to a food being spoiled. You know what a hamburger is supposed to smell like... and you know if it's spoiled. You know what leather smells like.... These leather pieces smell spoiled.... rotten... funky like wet laundry left in the washer overnight...sour.  I think I've made my point and I will zip it now  I hope that helps in some way....



*IF* - The way you described the smell put tears in my eyes.  I was laughing too hard because of your writing but I'm not happy with this situation.  I feel very very bad for all of those that were affected.  You can't describe the smell any better !!

Agree with you on the smell on Chanel bags.  I just got one of their wallets over the weekend and I just love sniffing it.  That is what I like about leather.  I happened to find an old Chanel wallet over 20 years old left in a box and it still smells so good when I opened it yesterday.  

With a deep breath, I tested my new RC Epsom wallet and Togo Kelly yesterday by the window for half an hour and they passed.  Just very relief now !!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ladies, if you have never smelled a skunk or weed before, how about a rotten egg???? How about a Sulphur plant? Either way, the smell emitted from a defective item is HORRIBLE. It's not borderline ok but chemically....kinda funny... a little strange... or hmmm that's an odd smell. IT STINKS! I'm not saying it has to fill up the room with skunk smoke like a bomb...even if you put your nose up against the item and it reeks... that's bad enough! But it will reek of sulphur gas, skunk juice, a rotten egg.... My bag started off stinky and eventually smelled so bad that I know I left a trail of tears behind me like Pepe Le Pew. It's an odor that would make you embarrassed to be emitting and for someone to associate with YOU. So if you test your item for hours in the direct sun and you don't want ot vomit and run to your SA with the item in tow... you're item is fine.




+1. You will not need to ask others, they will tell you it smells.


----------



## Beads123

My first post to any Hermes thread. My Ulysees notebook smelt disgusting yesterday after being sat in my car on a warm sunny day.  Acrid herbal smell that was revolting. Returned and replaced today although it smelt perfectly normal when I returned it. Will check replacement as soon as I can but already seems to smell a nicer leather smell. I was really testing my Epsom Birkin but that is ok although I did panic a bit when I smelt the smell. Bought notebook early September. 
Thanks for all your informative posts. Hope everyone finds good resolution to problem items.


----------



## anan

What is the best and most efficient way to test the bags?


----------



## mistikat

anan said:


> What is the best and most efficient way to test the bags?



It's been explained a few times in this thread...


----------



## stephmorris11

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ladies, if you have never smelled a skunk or weed before, how about a rotten egg???? How about a Sulphur plant? Either way, the smell emitted from a defective item is HORRIBLE. It's not borderline ok but chemically....kinda funny... a little strange... or hmmm that's an odd smell. IT STINKS! I'm not saying it has to fill up the room with skunk smoke like a bomb...even if you put your nose up against the item and it reeks... that's bad enough! But it will reek of sulphur gas, skunk juice, a rotten egg.... My bag started off stinky and eventually smelled so bad that I know I left a trail of tears behind me like Pepe Le Pew. It's an odor that would make you embarrassed to be emitting and for someone to associate with YOU. So if you test your item for hours in the direct sun and you don't want ot vomit and run to your SA with the item in tow... you're item is fine.


ROFL!!!  So funny and so true.  It's not subtle.


----------



## tannfran

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ladies, if you have never smelled a skunk or weed before, how about a rotten egg???? How about a Sulphur plant? Either way, the smell emitted from a defective item is HORRIBLE. It's not borderline ok but chemically....kinda funny... a little strange... or hmmm that's an odd smell. IT STINKS! I'm not saying it has to fill up the room with skunk smoke like a bomb...even if you put your nose up against the item and it reeks... that's bad enough! But it will reek of sulphur gas, skunk juice, a rotten egg.... My bag started off stinky and eventually smelled so bad that I know I left a trail of tears behind me like Pepe Le Pew. It's an odor that would make you embarrassed to be emitting and for someone to associate with YOU. So if you test your item for hours in the direct sun and you don't want ot vomit and run to your SA with the item in tow... you're item is fine.


Perfect explanation!!  Mine actually drove us out of our hotel room very early one morning...awful...off to Paris she went.  Funny in hindsight but not so much that day.  Two months & waiting.


----------



## Beekelly

klynneann said:


> I did what you did, except I left mine on a windowsill. 15 minutes was enough time to tell and the odor was unmistakable. I smelled the wallet before I left it on the window and it smelled just like leather, but once it heated up it was an entirely different smell. Even if you don't know what skunk smells like, I think you would realize that the smell was different from before you put it on the dashboard. It wasn't overpowering and I did have to put my nose up close but I think that's because it was only 15 minutes - I would have liked for it to have gotten a little warmer but the sun is barely out now here.  But even so it was a clear difference in scent.  HTH!



That was very helpful, thank you so much for your tips.  I'm relieved that my wallet has passed the sun test.


----------



## swezfamily

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ladies, if you have never smelled a skunk or weed before, how about a rotten egg???? How about a Sulphur plant? Either way, the smell emitted from a defective item is HORRIBLE. It's not borderline ok but chemically....kinda funny... a little strange... or hmmm that's an odd smell. IT STINKS! I'm not saying it has to fill up the room with skunk smoke like a bomb...even if you put your nose up against the item and it reeks... that's bad enough! But it will reek of sulphur gas, skunk juice, a rotten egg.... My bag started off stinky and eventually smelled so bad that I know I left a trail of tears behind me like Pepe Le Pew. It's an odor that would make you embarrassed to be emitting and for someone to associate with YOU. So if you test your item for hours in the direct sun and you don't want ot vomit and run to your SA with the item in tow... you're item is fine.





Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh I see... like the thread title says "Odd Leather Smell"... but we're actually not refering to a leather smell being odd bc the smell is nothing like leather... *rather there is an odd smell being emitted from the leather....*
> 
> I have a chanel bag made of lambskin. It is a very fragrant piece of leather and I can smell it when I carry it or ifi it's on the car seat next to me. But the smell is of LEATHER. No doubt that this bag is made of a piece of leather. Whereas, the skunk smell is not a quasi-leather smell gone awry.  It's similar to a food being spoiled. You know what a hamburger is supposed to smell like... and you know if it's spoiled. You know what leather smells like.... These leather pieces smell spoiled.... rotten... funky like wet laundry left in the washer overnight...sour.  I think I've made my point and I will zip it now  I hope that helps in some way....



Well said *IF*!!

For those of you who are questioning whether or not your leather items have the skunky smell following a "sun test", there will be no question about it.  It will smell bad, really rotten, skunky, bad.  If yours is a skunk, you will definitely know it, and anybody in the vicinity will know it too.


----------



## prettychic

swezfamily said:


> Well said *IF*!!
> 
> For those of you who are questioning whether or not your leather items have the skunky smell following a "sun test", there will be no question about it.  It will smell bad, really rotten, skunky, bad.  If yours is a skunk, you will definitely know it, and anybody in the vicinity will know it too.



Two words saved me!
Thanks to all the tpfr's who are a fountain of resources, I was able to get the courage  to return my bag and when the store gave me a hard time I knew SUN TEST doesn't lie. I was told all sorts of hogwash by staff but kept offering to go out in the sun with them and prove my bag stunk. To make a long story short, they gave me store credit which was better than nothing.


----------



## stephmorris11

prettychic said:


> Two words saved me!
> Thanks to all the tpfr's who are a fountain of resources, I was able to get the courage  to return my bag and when the store gave me a hard time I knew SUN TEST doesn't lie. I was told all sorts of hogwash by staff but kept offering to go out in the sun with them and prove my bag stunk. To make a long story short, they gave me store credit which was better than nothing.



Wow, will they offer you another Birkin/K in the near future or do you have now $12,000 you have to spend with them on other misc goods you may not be interested in?  I would ask for a refund unless they can offer you a B/K in the coming few months.  JMHO but I think store credit is probably the worst of all outcomes in my mind.  I either would want my money back so it can earn interest in MY account or insist on a new bag of equal value in the coming months -- whether that is remade of the same one or a replacement you are happy with.


----------



## toujours*chic

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ladies, if you have never smelled a skunk or weed before, how about a rotten egg???? How about a Sulphur plant? Either way, the smell emitted from a defective item is HORRIBLE. It's not borderline ok but chemically....kinda funny... a little strange... or hmmm that's an odd smell. IT STINKS! I'm not saying it has to fill up the room with skunk smoke like a bomb...even if you put your nose up against the item and it reeks... that's bad enough! But it will reek of sulphur gas, skunk juice, a rotten egg.... My bag started off stinky and eventually smelled so bad that I know I left a trail of tears behind me like Pepe Le Pew. It's an odor that would make you embarrassed to be emitting and for someone to associate with YOU. So if you test your item for hours in the direct sun and you don't want ot vomit and run to your SA with the item in tow... you're item is fine.


omg, this is horrible but your vivid and witty description brought a smile! I hope everything gets resolved- I would not want to carry a bag that I would be afraid to be in polite company with.


----------



## anan

Update on my black togo leather birkin R stamp. I left the bag out in the sun for two hours and besides a strong leather smell, I believe it passed the test.


----------



## warmhaus

anan said:


> Update on my black togo leather birkin R stamp. I left the bag out in the sun for two hours and besides a strong leather smell, I believe it passed the test.


 
Good to hear.  Not so lucky for my black togo birkin R stamp.  However I am lucky enough to get my replacement soon


----------



## anan

warmhaus said:


> Good to hear.  Not so lucky for my black togo birkin R stamp.  However I am lucky enough to get my replacement soon


Sorry to hear that, where did you purchase yours from, I got mine from Dubai.


----------



## warmhaus

anan said:


> sorry to hear that, where did you purchase yours from, i got mine from dubai.


 
nyc


----------



## MilanovaD

I was planning on purchasing a Kelly for my birthday in January, but after reading just a few pages I don't know what to do.... I really love the bag and need it in my collection. I read that the smell comes from improper coloring, is that true? Has anyone purchased a Birkin or a Kelly lately, does it smell or they have fixed the problem ?


----------



## cr1stalangel

MilanovaD said:


> I was planning on purchasing a Kelly for my birthday in January, but after reading just a few pages I don't know what to do.... I really love the bag and need it in my collection. I read that the smell comes from improper coloring, is that true? Has anyone purchased a Birkin or a Kelly lately, does it smell or they have fixed the problem ?



I know this is getting to be a rather big thread now, but I really strongly recommend you to read the whole thing to get a better understanding of the situation rather than having bits and pieces of information. I think after that then you can make an informative decision for yourself.


----------



## Tamarind

prettychic said:


> Two words saved me!
> Thanks to all the tpfr's who are a fountain of resources, I was able to get the courage  to return my bag and when the store gave me a hard time I knew SUN TEST doesn't lie. I was told all sorts of hogwash by staff but kept offering to go out in the sun with them and prove my bag stunk. To make a long story short, they gave me store credit which was better than nothing.



They have no basis for giving you nothing when they sold you a skunk bag.  They should have done better for you than store credit.  It's not your fault their bag smells.  They should have at least offered you a refund if they can't promise you a replacement bag.


----------



## panthere55

warmhaus said:


> nyc



Which store in nyc if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## panthere55

I was in my store today where I dropped my skunky bamboo b in Epsom 3 weeks ago. They told me I am their top priority which as nice to hear, but still nothing has come in to replace it. 


On another note, I received my h.com order today, blue jean togo belt strap. As I was inspecting it to figure out if I like the color I caught a whiff of skunk! I used my hair dryer for a minute on it and it just reeked of skunk so I will be returning it back to h.com Year stamp was Q


----------



## MilanovaD

cr1stalangel said:


> I know this is getting to be a rather big thread now, but I really strongly recommend you to read the whole thing to get a better understanding of the situation rather than having bits and pieces of information. I think after that then you can make an informative decision for yourself.



Well i read quite a bit and the majority of peole have purchased their bags a while back. I am more interested to hear from someone with a very recent experience


----------



## cr1stalangel

MilanovaD said:


> Well i read quite a bit and the majority of peole have purchased their bags a while back. I am more interested to hear from someone with a very recent experience



There are posts recently in this thread that cover this question too.


----------



## Mariapia

panthere55 said:


> I was in my store today where I dropped my skunky bamboo b in Epsom 3 weeks ago. They told me I am their top priority which as nice to hear, but still nothing has come in to replace it.
> 
> 
> On another note, I received my h.com order today, blue jean togo belt strap. As I was inspecting it to figure out if I like the color I caught a whiff of skunk! I used my hair dryer for a minute on it and it just reeked of skunk so I will be returning it back to h.com Year stamp was Q




I cannot believe Hermès is continuing to sell defected bags or belts!
I am so worry for you, Panthère!
Personally, for me it ´s vintage H or nothing!


----------



## duna

Mariapia said:


> I cannot believe Hermès is continuing to sell defected bags or belts!
> I am so worry for you, Panthère!
> *Personally, for me it ´s vintage H or nothing!*


*
*

Or other leathers.....I have bought 4 Q and R bags in Clemence and Swift, and none of them smell.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Tamarind said:


> They have no basis for giving you nothing when they sold you a skunk bag.  They should have done better for you than store credit.  It's not your fault their bag smells.  *They should have at least offered you a refund if they can't promise you a replacement bag*.



Totally agree, *Tamarind*!



panthere55 said:


> I was in my store today where I dropped my skunky bamboo b in Epsom 3 weeks ago. They told me I am their top priority which as nice to hear, but still nothing has come in to replace it.
> 
> 
> On another note, I received my h.com order today, blue jean togo belt strap. *As I was inspecting it to figure out if I like the color I caught a whiff of skunk! I used my hair dryer for a minute on it and it just reeked of skunk so I will be returning it back to h.com Year stamp was Q *



*panthere*, this is sad to hear, I guess H isn't inspecting their merchandise thoroughly enough or hasn't located the skunk problem.


----------



## pippi_

Last week I purchase My husband and I Ulysse MM notebook covers, on unboxing them, they both smell AWFUL. 
My dad came into my office today and asked immediately, what is that small, it is so strong. It's chemical like. 

I am not sure what to do about it as I had a hard time tracking down both mine and my husbands from stores interstate as the stock is very limited in Australia.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

panthere55 said:


> I was in my store today where I dropped my skunky bamboo b in Epsom 3 weeks ago. They told me I am their top priority which as nice to hear, but still nothing has come in to replace it.
> 
> 
> On another note, I received my h.com order today, blue jean togo belt strap. As I was inspecting it to figure out if I like the color I caught a whiff of skunk! I used my hair dryer for a minute on it and it just reeked of skunk so I will be returning it back to h.com Year stamp was Q



 belt strap? OMG. I bought like 6  in the past 2 years (P and Q stamp).


----------



## Tingeling

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh I see... like the thread title says "Odd Leather Smell"... but we're actually not refering to a leather smell being odd bc the smell is nothing like leather... *rather there is an odd smell being emitted from the leather....*
> 
> I have a chanel bag made of lambskin. It is a very fragrant piece of leather and I can smell it when I carry it or ifi it's on the car seat next to me. But the smell is of LEATHER. No doubt that this bag is made of a piece of leather. Whereas, the skunk smell is not a quasi-leather smell gone awry.  It's similar to a food being spoiled. You know what a hamburger is supposed to smell like... and you know if it's spoiled. You know what leather smells like.... These leather pieces smell spoiled.... rotten... funky like wet laundry left in the washer overnight...sour.  I think I've made my point and I will zip it now  I hope that helps in some way....




Yes, this really helps. I have the same problem with the sun never showing up  And when it does come out this time of year it's not warm enough to heat up a bag through the window. And we don't have a lot of skunks here  
But I did use my bag a lot last summer and it did sit on my chair in my office for many hours next to the window. I remember it smelled a little funny, like a strong smell of sun, like if you sunbade, and smell your skin. But not as strong as a rotten egg, or like you said laundry gone sour uuughh, and the smell went away as soon as I tok it away from direct sunlight.


Thank you so much!  I'll just try again in the spring


----------



## mistikat

I thought people who had affected items said simply heating them does not bring out a smell (if there is one) - that it must be UV light/sun light? 

Now a hair dryer can bring out the smell?

Confused.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Tingeling said:


> Yes, this really helps. I have the same problem with the sun never showing up  And when it does come out this time of year it's not warm enough to heat up a bag through the window. And we don't have a lot of skunks here
> But I did use my bag a lot last summer and it did sit on my chair in my office for many hours next to the window. I remember it smelled a little funny, like a strong smell of sun, *like if you sunbade, and smell your skin*. But not as strong as a rotten egg, or like you said laundry gone sour uuughh, and the smell went away as soon as I tok it away from direct sunlight.
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!  I'll just try again in the spring



I know what this smells like. Your bag is fine IMO.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mistikat said:


> I thought people who had affected items said simply heating them does not bring out a smell (if there is one) - that it must be UV light/sun light?
> 
> Now a hair dryer can bring out the smell?
> 
> Confused.



Some ladies have stated that the hairdryer/heat test worked for them in bringing out a smell. I tried this and it did  NOT work on my birkin. Heat only intensified the already existing skunk smell that had been brought out by the SUN..... but other's may have a different experience...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Tingeling said:


> Yes, this really helps. I have the same problem with the sun never showing up  And when it does come out this time of year it's not warm enough to heat up a bag through the window. And we don't have a lot of skunks here
> But I did use my bag a lot last summer and it did sit on my chair in my office for many hours next to the window. I remember it smelled a little funny, like a strong smell of sun, like if you sunbade, and smell your skin. But not as strong as a rotten egg, or like you said laundry gone sour uuughh, and the smell went away as soon as I tok it away from direct sunlight.
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!  I'll just try again in the spring



Oh, and, the bag does not have to heat up necessarily... it's the sun rays on the leather that makes the pours open and you will be able to smell it.
I was able to make my Birkin smell by placing it in the window for 30 minutes on a day that it was freezing cold outside. You just need the sunshine....


----------



## Tingeling

Israeli_Flava said:


> I know what this smells like. Your bag is fine IMO.




I hope so too, thank you so much for all your help


----------



## Tingeling

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh, and, the bag does not have to heat up necessarily... it's the sun rays on the leather that makes the pours open and you will be able to smell it.
> I was able to make my Birkin smell by placing it in the window for 30 minutes on a day that it was freezing cold outside. You just need the sunshine....







Oh, ok, then I will try again  Thank's again. Really appreciated


----------



## anan

Tamarind said:


> They have no basis for giving you nothing when they sold you a skunk bag.  They should have done better for you than store credit.  It's not your fault their bag smells.  They should have at least offered you a refund if they can't promise you a replacement bag.


I agree you need to ask for a refund, what are you going to do with a $12,000 store credit, that's ridiculous.


----------



## anan

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Totally agree, *Tamarind*!
> 
> 
> 
> *panthere*, this is sad to hear, I guess H isn't inspecting their merchandise thoroughly enough or hasn't located the skunk problem.


At this stage, this is unacceptable given that they are fully aware of the problem. Why aren't they testing every product now prior to selling it.


----------



## mistikat

anan said:


> At this stage, this is unacceptable given that they are fully aware of the problem. Why aren't they testing every product now prior to selling it.



If posters could use multiquote instead of replying individually to each post, it would make this thread a lot easier to navigate.

Select the open circle at the bottom right, from the first to the second last post you want to quote. For the last post, select quote.

Thanks.


----------



## anan

mistikat said:


> If posters could use multiquote instead of replying individually to each post, it would make this thread a lot easier to navigate.
> 
> Select the open circle at the bottom right, from the first to the second last post you want to quote. For the last post, select quote.
> 
> Thanks.



Noted


----------



## anan

Tingeling said:


> Oh, ok, then I will try again  Thank's again. Really appreciated




Would appreciate your feedback once you have a chance to test it again.


----------



## audreylita

mistikat said:


> I thought people who had affected items said simply heating them does not bring out a smell (if there is one) - that it must be UV light/sun light?
> 
> Now a hair dryer can bring out the smell?
> 
> Confused.



I used a hair dryer on my bag before anyone mentioned it as a test and the smell came right out.  But it was infinitely worse when it was on the car seat next to me sitting in the sun.


----------



## Tingeling

anan said:


> Would appreciate your feedback once you have a chance to test it again.




Yes, I will tell you how it goes as soon as a get I chance to test it, I promise!


----------



## stephmorris11

MilanovaD said:


> Well i read quite a bit and the majority of peole have purchased their bags a while back. I am more interested to hear from someone with a very recent experience




To sum things up, Hermes is saying that all the recent bags have been carefully inspected and should be fine. My replacements have been without issue over the last two months. That said, I think people are still getting some skunk bags, possibly from old stock that is still being sold. Do you have a bag on order that you will be receiving in January? or are you just hoping to be offered a Birkin or Kelly in January. If it's a special order that has been created before, I would be very cautious. But in general you can't just walk into a store on a certain day and pick up a Kelly or Birkin. That is not how it works at Hermes. Also if there something wrong with the bag, you can request a replacement, although that obviously takes a long time.


----------



## panthere55

I am having trouble quoting (my computer is acting nuts..) but i wanted to reply to few people who commented on my skunky belt strep. I caught a whiff of skunk when i opened the box but i thought i might be crazy so i used hair dryer and smell was unmistakable. Also, my bamboo birkin got activated just sitting in my closet during a heat wave in the area. So i think there are multiple ways for the items to release the smell...I am returning the belt strap back to h.com and writing to them that the item was skunky. Hoping that they won't put it back on h.com. 


I am also wondering if H is focusing on skunky bags now and then missing SLGs  


On a good note, i got a call from my SA today offering me black birkin to replace my bamboo one. I gladly accepted it as i wanted a black one for a while. I will get it next week and will try to do heat/sun test. It's in togo leather. So wait time was about 3-4 weeks for me. It probably would be longer if i wanted bamboo one, but i told her that i am pretty flexible on colors so maybe that's why it was faster in this case. I am wishing everyone speedy replacements as well!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

panthere55 said:


> On a good note, i got a call from my SA today offering me black birkin to replace my bamboo one. I gladly accepted it as i wanted a black one for a while. I will get it next week and will try to do heat/sun test. It's in togo leather. So wait time was about 3-4 weeks for me. It probably would be longer if i wanted bamboo one, but i told her that i am pretty flexible on colors so maybe that's why it was faster in this case. I am wishing everyone speedy replacements as well!!!!



Yay for you!!!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

panthere55 said:


> I am having trouble quoting (my computer is acting nuts..) but i wanted to reply to few people who commented on my skunky belt strep. I caught a whiff of skunk when i opened the box but i thought i might be crazy so i used hair dryer and smell was unmistakable. Also, my bamboo birkin got activated just sitting in my closet during a heat wave in the area. So i think there are multiple ways for the items to release the smell...I am returning the belt strap back to h.com and writing to them that the item was skunky. Hoping that they won't put it back on h.com.
> 
> 
> I am also wondering if H is focusing on skunky bags now and then missing SLGs
> 
> 
> On a good note, i got a call from my SA today offering me black birkin to replace my bamboo one. I gladly accepted it as i wanted a black one for a while. I will get it next week and will try to do heat/sun test. It's in togo leather. So wait time was about 3-4 weeks for me. It probably would be longer if i wanted bamboo one, but i told her that i am pretty flexible on colors so maybe that's why it was faster in this case. I am wishing everyone speedy replacements as well!!!!



*panthere* - Congrats on such a quick replacement.  I'm assuming that your store is replacing your bag with a podium order.  I wish all the stores are doing this but some stores don't get as many Bs & Ks a year that they hate to give up one of theirs to satisfy the customers.  Instead many of them are keeping their podium shipment and selling it to make their monthly numbers.  How sad !!  If Paris would give allowance to stores on the replacement bags, those affected would get them sooner.

Is your store in the US ? and is it a bigger store ?


----------



## panthere55

Israeli_Flava said:


> Yay for you!!!!





chkpfbeliever said:


> *panthere* - Congrats on such a quick replacement.  I'm assuming that your store is replacing your bag with a podium order.  I wish all the stores are doing this but some stores don't get as many Bs & Ks a year that they hate to give up one of theirs to satisfy the customers.  Instead many of them are keeping their podium shipment and selling it to make their monthly numbers.  How sad !!  If Paris would give allowance to stores on the replacement bags, those affected would get them sooner.
> 
> Is your store in the US ? and is it a bigger store ?




Thank you! I think it is a podium order...Yes it is in US, but not too big of a store


----------



## stephmorris11

What's a podium order vs ?? Regular shipments ?


----------



## perlerare

stephmorris11 said:


> What's a podium order vs ?? Regular shipments ?



Podium order are regular shipments.


----------



## Marylu1991

Hey ladies, 

I want to know that so far, does ONLY the leather of Togo and Epsom have leather smelly problem?  What about Fjord? or Clemence?  I want to buy a Birkin which was the original buyer purchased in June, 2014. It is a Fjord leather birkin 35.  I am a bit worried about if I bought that bag, it has the smelly problem. I will definitely heartbroken.


----------



## Mindi B

The current problem, as far as I know, is confined to Togo and Epsom.


----------



## Marylu1991

Mindi B said:


> The current problem, as far as I know, is confined to Togo and Epsom.


Thanks very much for your quick reply   Yesterday, I actually visited 4 London boutiques for a Birkin. Well, the attitude of SAs were really pissed me off. However, when I mentioned about the smelly leather. It seemed that they looked a bit upset. They said that only " togo" have been spotted. However, from reading this forum, I do think EPSOM and other leathers have problems as well but mainly togo and epsom.  They said if it had problem, they would offer a credits and return for replacement, hardly to mention a refund.


----------



## Marylu1991

anan said:


> What Hermes should be doing is calling all their customers who purchased bags from the batches which were affected and recalling them all. The fact that they haven't done this yet is very unprofessional.


Honestly, as a very high-end luxury brand. The customer service and after-selling service should be corresponding to their quality of the goods. Every time, I step into the Hermes Boutique in London, I do not feel really friendly and patience. The feeling I get is pride and inpatient.  I totally agree that Hermes should take actions to call this problem item back. I do believe they record every piece sold items. Each customer have also left their contact details.  Now a lot of coverages and negative reports over the internet, I do think they should be more actively solving this urgent problem. Why not Hermes hire/train more craftmans?  I think it is really not fair to wait for that long time and you do remember during this waiting period, you have paid for this item already and you have right to use it


----------



## Marylu1991

panthere55 said:


> I was in my store today where I dropped my skunky bamboo b in Epsom 3 weeks ago. They told me I am their top priority which as nice to hear, but still nothing has come in to replace it.
> 
> 
> On another note, I received my h.com order today, blue jean togo belt strap. As I was inspecting it to figure out if I like the color I caught a whiff of skunk! I used my hair dryer for a minute on it and it just reeked of skunk so I will be returning it back to h.com Year stamp was Q


I am so sad to hear that for you. I think Hermes still put the old stock on their website and also be likely to deliver to the store.  I just do not understand WTF their quality control team doing?  I think they are too proud of themselves and believe every item does not need to check it before sending to their customers.


----------



## eagle1002us

Every new bag H has to swap out for a skunk is a loss to them, and the loss is greater when they have to give a refund.   A refund is money out the door that may never come back.   I imagine the SA's are told to give customers a store credit if at all possible, not a refund.


----------



## eagle1002us

Marylu1991 said:


> Thanks very much for your quick reply   Yesterday, I actually visited 4 London boutiques for a Birkin. Well, the attitude of SAs were really pissed me off. However, when I mentioned about the smelly leather. It seemed that they looked a bit upset. They said that only " togo" have been spotted. However, from reading this forum, I do think EPSOM and other leathers have problems as well but mainly togo and epsom.  They said if it had problem, they would offer a credits and return for replacement, hardly to mention a refund.





Can you imagine the embarrassment that the personnel of the company must feel b/c their luxury products have become stinkers?   I am sure their competitors are laughing at them and LVMH is real glad it didn't get any more of a stake in the company than it did.  Somehow or other I imagine H will be able to pull a rabbit out of a hole and declare an operating profit but their reputation has been hugely damaged.  My guess is that the staff you encountered were defensively proud, that they've had it up to their ears in complaints about the bags and a fall-off in new sales.


----------



## mistikat

Recent posts are veering off topic and that makes it more difficult for role affected by defective bags to find current information. 

If posts can get back to topic, it would be appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## Katel

pierina2 said:


> Reviewed this thread while watching tennis this afternoon, no promises that these numbers are 100% accurate but here's the approximate current situation.
> 
> 
> *Bags reported with a skunk smell:*
> 
> *TOGO*
> Birkin - 19, Kelly - 12, So Kelly - 2, SLG - 6, Style not specified - 6
> *TOGO TOTAL - 45*
> 
> 
> *EPSOM*
> Birkin - 4, Kelly - 1, Jige - 1, SLG - 2
> *EPSOM TOTAL - 8*
> 
> 
> *CLEMENCE*
> Lindy - 2
> *CLEMENCE TOTAL - 2*
> 
> 
> *LEATHER UNSPECIFIED*
> Birkin - 4, Jige - 1, style unspecified - 2
> *LEATHER UNSPECIFIED TOTAL - 7*
> 
> 
> *Bags reported returned by SAs *(some could be included in the numbers above) *- 9*
> 
> 
> *TOTAL on this thread: 71 items*


 

reposting this marvelous compilation - thank you, pierina2! (note that this list was compiled last June and is not up to date... it reports trends and affected leathers/styles that were reported on this thread up to June.)

what are the known years affected (predominantly)? P (2012) and Q (2013) only? R (2014) as well?

no togo/epsom bags, but am now checking belt straps (like IF)


----------



## pierina2

Thanks, *Katel.*  June seems like such a long time ago, and my replacement Kelly still isn't here....

Other than a few odds and ends it's the [Q] and [R] togo and epsom items that can be affected.  Good luck with your belts!


----------



## stephmorris11

perlerare said:


> Podium order are regular shipments.



Thank you.  I visited my store today to inquire about the status of my SO placed last November (Rose Confetti and Anemone so very current colors in Togo) and the lady said not to expect it this year.  She said all production for SOs has stopped and the artisans have been turned toward producing replacements for defective bags.

I am not sure if this is true or not (my SA has been with the company for many years so I do trust her).  While I understand this shift, I am really sad because this bag was for a very special event in December and now it likely will not be here on time.

She also confirmed that it is Togo and Epsom (mine is gonna be Epsom when it does come) that has been affected.  And she said SLGs also are involved.  Just what we have been reading on this thread.


----------



## Tingeling

Ok so the sun finally came out today so I tested my bag.

My bag is a Noir Birkin 35 in Togo a walk in buy at FSH Q stamp. So I hung my bag in the window in direct sunlight. I left it there for a couple of hours. I also turned it around so all the panels got sunshine. The sun also managed to heat up the bag through the window today so I think I got the bag properly tested.

And, I def. think I am one of the lucky ones that don't have a skunk. The leather had the same odor as when it is cold, it only smelled a little stronger of leather, but still only leather.

I am so happy, but I also feel for all of you who went to so much trouble to save up for the bag of your dreams and then got a defective one. So sorry for you all, and I hope Hermes will replace them as fast as they possible can!


----------



## mcangelcm

Nico_79 said:


> I'm waiting for response from Paris before I decide whether or not to write to HQ. I am annoyed however that for all the praise for H quality something like this can happen. While I am lucky to have a wonderful SA, I know some are not so fortunate and that is truly an injustice. So far, my etain K in togo has been the only stinker of the bunch, the rest of my bags are scent free. Although I'm sorely tempted now to do a heat test...




I purchased my Kelly in Togo Etain almost one year ago (November 3rd).  It's always had a smell about it....my cousin in Texas asked me if it was my bag.  My husband thinks I should go back to the store and see what can be done.  I assume, I should indeed, go?  We definitely say it smells skunky.  The year stamp is Q.

It's a two hour drive...but like everyone else....I don't want to go around carrying a smelly bag.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

mcangelcm said:


> I purchased my Kelly in Togo Etain almost one year ago (November 3rd).  It's always had a smell about it....my cousin in Texas asked me if it was my bag.  My husband thinks I should go back to the store and see what can be done.  I assume, I should indeed, go?  We definitely say it smells skunky.  The year stamp is Q.
> 
> It's a two hour drive...but like everyone else....I don't want to go around carrying a smelly bag.



*mcangelcm*, definitely go and return it IMO, even if it is a 2 hour drive. Maybe call ahead and speak with your SA beforehand. Fingers crossed for you, good luck!


----------



## cr1stalangel

Katel said:


> reposting this marvelous compilation - thank you, pierina2! (note that this list was compiled last June and is not up to date... it reports trends and affected leathers/styles that were reported on this thread up to June.)
> 
> what are the known years affected (predominantly)? P (2012) and Q (2013) only? R (2014) as well?
> 
> no togo/epsom bags, but am now checking belt straps (like IF)



R stamp is definitely affected for both Togo and Epsom. Belts, wallets, agendas, etc is affected. Unfortunately I'm speaking from my personal experience and from what I've been reading on this thread.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

cr1stalangel said:


> R stamp is definitely affected for both Togo and Epsom. Belts, wallets, agendas, etc is affected. Unfortunately I'm speaking from my personal experience and from what I've been reading on this thread.



Just bought an RC/black belt strap and din't even think to check it ~ thanks for the reminder!


----------



## cr1stalangel

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Just bought an RC/black belt strap and din't even think to check it ~ thanks for the reminder!



I'm crossing all my fingers and toes for you that your belt is free from the problem. 
When I learnt about this issue, I line up all my Q and R stamp purchases, big and small by the window. DH said it looks like I'm hanging my H washing to dry! lol


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

cr1stalangel said:


> I'm crossing all my fingers and toes for you that your belt is free from the problem.
> When I learnt about this issue, I line up all my Q and R stamp purchases, big and small by the window. DH said it looks like I'm hanging my H washing to dry! lol



Thanks, *cr1stalangel*! I purchased three Bs in the last seven months and tested them all in the sun, luckily no skunks. Hopefully, this minor purchase of a belt strap is good, too. Funny, until your reminder it didn't occur to me to check it.


----------



## cr1stalangel

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks, *cr1stalangel*! I purchased three Bs in the last seven months and tested them all in the sun, luckily no skunks. Hopefully, this minor purchase of a belt strap is good, too. Funny, until your reminder it didn't occur to me to check it.


----------



## anan

Tingeling said:


> Ok so the sun finally came out today so I tested my bag.
> 
> My bag is a Noir Birkin 35 in Togo a walk in buy at FSH Q stamp. So I hung my bag in the window in direct sunlight. I left it there for a couple of hours. I also turned it around so all the panels got sunshine. The sun also managed to heat up the bag through the window today so I think I got the bag properly tested.
> 
> And, I def. think I am one of the lucky ones that don't have a skunk. The leather had the same odor as when it is cold, it only smelled a little stronger of leather, but still only leather.
> 
> I am so happy, but I also feel for all of you who went to so much trouble to save up for the bag of your dreams and then got a defective one. So sorry for you all, and I hope Hermes will replace them as fast as they possible can!


That's great news. I had the same outcome with my sun test (through a window), the smell of the leather was much stronger after leaving it in the sun for a couple hours, but I don't believe my bag is affected. To be sure, I will be testing it again by keeping it outside in direct sunlight.


----------



## Tingeling

anan said:


> That's great news. I had the same outcome with my sun test (through a window), the smell of the leather was much stronger after leaving it in the sun for a couple hours, but I don't believe my bag is affected. To be sure, I will be testing it again by keeping it outside in direct sunlight.



That's good news, please let us know after you have tested it outside as well


----------



## Chanelite

Wow I was planning a Birkin treat for Christmas- seeing this thread Im sticking to Chanel!! No stinky bags there!!!


----------



## Katel

pierina2 said:


> Thanks, *Katel.* June seems like such a long time ago, and my replacement Kelly still isn't here....
> 
> Other than a few odds and ends it's the [Q] and [R] togo and epsom items that can be affected. Good luck with your belts!


 


cr1stalangel said:


> R stamp is definitely affected for both Togo and Epsom. Belts, wallets, agendas, etc is affected. Unfortunately I'm speaking from my personal experience and from what I've been reading on this thread.


 
thank you both... 

I hope you see your replacement Kelly soon,  pierina 

have the stack isolated and waiting for some sun/sun bathing (fingers crossed)


----------



## foxyqt

I got a reply back from FSH after I sent them an email to ask about the status of my replacement. They said it is still "in process" and that they can't give a specific date. Looks like its going to be a while! *sigh*


----------



## medusa2020

My replacement bag came in today.  As we unboxed it, the  familiar skunky smell wafted up.  I am grateful to my SM for trying to replace the same colour but it looks like it is not possible, will have to go for another colour.


----------



## duna

medusa2020 said:


> My replacement bag came in today.  As we unboxed it, the  familiar skunky smell wafted up.  I am grateful to my SM for trying to replace the same colour but it looks like it is not possible, will have to go for another colour.



Hello my dear, good to see you around NOT good your second skung bag:cry: I hope you can solve this issue ASAP, I'm crossing fingers and toes for you!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

medusa2020 said:


> *My replacement bag came in today.  As we unboxed it, the  familiar skunky smell wafted up.*  I am grateful to my SM for trying to replace the same colour but it looks like it is not possible, will have to go for another colour.



Just curious, how could H let another skunk bag pass their quality control? Simply don't understand this, it baffles me! So sorry to hear this, *medusa*. Which color and leather was it?


----------



## duna

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Just curious, how could H let another skunk bag pass their quality control? Simply don't understand this, it baffles me! So sorry to hear this, *medusa*. Which color and leather was it?



Exactly! I really DO NOT like the way H is handly this problem!

I spoke about it to my SM, after it came out on the news, and he told me that  A FEW Togo bags had been affected and that H had already solved the problem......yah sure!!!!!


----------



## medusa2020

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Just curious, how could H let another skunk bag pass their quality control? Simply don't understand this, it baffles me! So sorry to hear this, *medusa*. Which color and leather was it?


Thanks *duna*! 

*VigeeLeBrun*, this was not specifically made to replace my bag but it was my SM's attempt to replace the colour that I loved which was Rose Lipstick in Togo.  The replacement was another Rose Lipstick in Togo that they were expecting but were hoping was normal.   I don't think they have anymore RL on order so I will have to choose another colour.  I have waited 9 months already, what to do?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

duna said:


> Exactly! I really DO NOT like the way H is handly this problem!
> 
> I spoke about it to my SM, after it came out on the news, and he told me that  A FEW Togo bags had been affected and that H had already solved the problem......yah sure!!!!!



*duna*, what I clearly don't understand is that if it days, weeks or months to produce each B/K, couldn't H add add a 30 minute heat test to the manufacturing process? I know they H says it has it under control, but why add to their negative revenue by shipping a skunk from Paris only to have it returned? Let alone the customer service issues! I assumed from what I read here that H had the problem under control but unfortunately that doesn't seem to be the case. I am simply disappointed for all the skunk bag recipients. 



medusa2020 said:


> Thanks *duna*!
> 
> *VigeeLeBrun*, this was not specifically made to replace my bag but it was my SM's attempt to replace the colour that I loved which was Rose Lipstick in Togo.  The replacement was another Rose Lipstick in Togo that they were expecting but were hoping was normal.   I don't think they have anymore RL on order so I will have to choose another colour.  I have waited 9 months already, what to do?



*medusa*, points given to your SM who is trying to solve your skunk bag replacement as quickly as possible. Points taken away from corporate H for continuing to ship skunk items from Paris. At least, you are getting a replacement bag and not a credit or a refund. All you can do now is wait, my fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## doves75

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *duna*, what I clearly don't understand is that if it days, weeks or months to produce each B/K, couldn't H add add a 30 minute heat test to the manufacturing process? I know they H says it has it under control, but why add to their negative revenue by shipping a skunk from Paris only to have it returned? Let alone the customer service issues! I assumed from what I read here that H had the problem under control but unfortunately that doesn't seem to be the case. I am simply disappointed for all the skunk bag recipients.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *medusa*, points given to your SM who is trying to solve your skunk bag replacement as quickly as possible. Points taken away from corporate H for continuing to ship skunk items from Paris. At least, you are getting a replacement bag and not a credit or a refund. All you can do now is wait, my fingers are crossed for you!




I am completely agree with VigeeLeBrun!! I feel so sorry for those who received a skunk bag or multiple skunk bags. H please read this thread and pls solve this problem ASAP!! This has been going on for too long and not acceptable for a caliber company like H. &#128547;&#128547;&#128547;


----------



## stephmorris11

What annoys me the most is that corporate probably knows that there are skunk bag circulating around. They are banking on the customers not being educated and not noticing and instead of recalling every single bag, they are hoping that they could be sold to some sucker who won't figure out that the bag is defective.


----------



## mistikat

stephmorris11 said:


> What annoys me the most is that corporate probably knows that there are skunk bag circulating around. They are banking on the customers not being educated and not noticing and instead of recalling every single bag, they are hoping that they could be sold to some sucker who won't figure out that the bag is defective.



I don't agree that there is some plot that Hermes corporate knows about defective items and essentially, doesn't care, so they continue to distribute them. My guess is that they may not actually know why the leather is defective, and their production is not exactually automated and microchipped.

But probably the best way to make an impression on Hermes corporate and to express your displeasure with the brand is to stop buying their products and to let them know why.


----------



## chicinthecity777

stephmorris11 said:


> What annoys me the most is that corporate probably knows that there are skunk bag circulating around. They are banking on the customers not being educated and not noticing and instead of recalling every single bag, they are hoping that they could be sold to some sucker who won't figure out that the bag is defective.



Why should Hermes recall every single bag while we know for a fact not ALL bags are effected? If you are new to this thread, I strongly suggest you read this from the beginning. There is a lot of information on how H has handled this issue. In fact, Hermes has admitted this problem very promptly at earlier stage of the development.


----------



## Mindi B

mistikat said:


> I don't agree that there is some plot that Hermes corporate knows about defective items and essentially, doesn't care, so they continue to distribute them. My guess is that they may not actually know why the leather is defective, and their production is not exactually automated and microchipped.
> 
> But probably the best way to make an impression on Hermes corporate and to express your displeasure with the brand is to stop buying their products and to let them know why.



This.  I don't see this as a conspiracy.  Hermes is wildly successful right now and has zero to gain from a debacle like this.  I'm sure they want it gone asap, but can't identify each and every item affected (as mistikat points out, Hermes is old-fashioned in some of their record-keeping policies).  Those of us who have had skunky bags have reported that the smell is not always immediate or overpowering--and there is even some disagreement about the precise conditions required to activate the smell--so there is no way for Hermes to readily and accurately "heat test" every single leather item coming out of every atelier.  They almost HAVE to deal with this on a case-by-case, item-by-item basis.  I belive they'd fix it in one swipe if they could.


----------



## anan

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Just curious, how could H let another skunk bag pass their quality control? Simply don't understand this, it baffles me! So sorry to hear this, *medusa*. Which color and leather was it?





duna said:


> Exactly! I really DO NOT like the way H is handly this problem!
> 
> I spoke about it to my SM, after it came out on the news, and he told me that  A FEW Togo bags had been affected and that H had already solved the problem......yah sure!!!!!





medusa2020 said:


> Thanks *duna*!
> 
> *VigeeLeBrun*, this was not specifically made to replace my bag but it was my SM's attempt to replace the colour that I loved which was Rose Lipstick in Togo.  The replacement was another Rose Lipstick in Togo that they were expecting but were hoping was normal.   I don't think they have anymore RL on order so I will have to choose another colour.  I have waited 9 months already, what to do?





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *duna*, what I clearly don't understand is that if it days, weeks or months to produce each B/K, couldn't H add add a 30 minute heat test to the manufacturing process? I know they H says it has it under control, but why add to their negative revenue by shipping a skunk from Paris only to have it returned? Let alone the customer service issues! I assumed from what I read here that H had the problem under control but unfortunately that doesn't seem to be the case. I am simply disappointed for all the skunk bag recipients.
> 
> 
> 
> *medusa*, points given to your SM who is trying to solve your skunk bag replacement as quickly as possible. Points taken away from corporate H for continuing to ship skunk items from Paris. At least, you are getting a replacement bag and not a credit or a refund. All you can do now is wait, my fingers are crossed for you!




At this point, considering it is quite obvious that Hermes does not have a handle on this issue at all and is still trying to sell skunk bags. I suggest you just ask for a refund in cash and go spend your money somewhere else. Spare yourself the annoyance of getting another birkin and having to test it to make sure that it's not affected.


----------



## cr1stalangel

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Why should Hermes recall every single bag while we know for a fact not ALL bags are effected? *If you are new to this thread, I strongly suggest you read this from the beginning.* There is a lot of information on how H has handled this issue. In fact, Hermes has admitted this problem very promptly at earlier stage of the development.



101% agree with XiangXiang here. Too many people makes assumptions and judgements without knowing the full story. Even for us who experience the problem first hand and had to deal with Hermes directly can only guess certain parts of the issue. I've mentioned this before, whatever your concern/question is for the skunk issue, I strongly encourage you make an educated decision yourself first by reading this thread from beginning to the end. I am absolutely sure most of your questions have already been discussed in length.


----------



## anan

stephmorris11 said:


> What annoys me the most is that corporate probably knows that there are skunk bag circulating around. They are banking on the customers not being educated and not noticing and instead of recalling every single bag, they are hoping that they could be sold to some sucker who won't figure out that the bag is defective.





mistikat said:


> I don't agree that there is some plot that Hermes corporate knows about defective items and essentially, doesn't care, so they continue to distribute them. My guess is that they may not actually know why the leather is defective, and their production is not exactually automated and microchipped.
> 
> But probably the best way to make an impression on Hermes corporate and to express your displeasure with the brand is to stop buying their products and to let them know why.



I agree with Steph, they are clearly aware of the problem now, yet they are still sending shipments from Paris without testing them and then when they arrive at the respective boutique, they are not being tested there either. Clearly they are trying to get away with selling defective bags with hopes that the customer won't notice the problem or that if they do notice, they won't be educated enough to return the bag cause they're not aware that other bags/leather products have also been affected with the same issue.


----------



## mistikat

anan said:


> I agree with Steph, they are clearly aware of the problem now, yet *they are still sending shipments from Paris without testing them* and then when they arrive at the respective boutique, *they are not being tested there either*. Clearly they are trying to get away with selling defective bags with hopes that the customer won't notice the problem or that if they do notice, they won't be educated enough to return the bag cause they're not aware that other bags/leather products have also been affected with the same issue.




Sorry, but how do you know this is true? As others have stated, the smell is not always immediately apparent, and not even after more than one "test."

Unless someone is getting this information directly from an authorized Hermes source, it is just speculation.


----------



## chicinthecity777

mistikat said:


> Sorry, but how do you know this is true? As others have stated, the smell is not always immediately apparent, and not even after more than one "test."
> 
> Unless someone is getting this information directly from an authorized Hermes source, it is just speculation.



Agree with everything said here!


----------



## anan

medusa2020 said:


> My replacement bag came in today.  As we unboxed it, the  familiar skunky smell wafted up.  I am grateful to my SM for trying to replace the same colour but it looks like it is not possible, will have to go for another colour.


The fact that the smell was there without you having to do anything to activate it means that this bag should not have passed quality control in the first place and if it did for whatever reason, don't the SAs at the Boutiques open their shipments to see what has arrived, shouldn't they have noticed it then instead of wasting your time and asking you to come and collect a defective replacement.


----------



## mistikat

anan said:


> The fact that the smell was there without you having to do anything to activate it means that this bag should not have passed quality control in the first place and if it did for whatever reason, don't the SAs at the Boutiques open their shipments to see what has arrived, shouldn't they have noticed it then instead of wasting your time and asking you to come and collect a defective replacement.



Again, how do you know when and how the smell developed?

It is possible the bag was fine when produced and boxed. And no, the SAs don't open shipments as a rule.

This thread is devolving into "they should have" and "I'm sure they didn't" when the truth is we just don't know.

All anyone knows for sure is what they have been told by their Hermes salespeople when returning bags, and attempting to obtain new ones. it would be helpful for the people affected if speculation as to why and when Hermes did or did not do something was kept to a minimum, if posters don't have first hand information to share.


----------



## anan

mistikat said:


> Sorry, but how do you know this is true? As others have stated, the smell is not always immediately apparent, and not even after more than one "test."
> 
> Unless someone is getting this information directly from an authorized Hermes source, it is just speculation.


Please refer to Medusa's post, where she stated that she received a replacement bag that she knew was defective from the moment she opened the box.


----------



## mistikat

anan said:


> Please refer to Medusa's post, where she stated that she received a replacement bag that she knew was defective from the moment she opened the box.


And please refer to my reply.

If posters don't have current, credible first-hand information about next steps being taken to replace bags, offer refunds, or in some way work with affected customers, it's just speculation and frankly, it is not helpful.


----------



## chicinthecity777

anan said:


> The fact that the smell was there without you having to do anything to activate it means that this bag should not have passed quality control in the first place and if it did for whatever reason, *don't the SAs at the Boutiques open their shipments to see what has arrived,* shouldn't they have noticed it then instead of wasting your time and asking you to come and collect a defective replacement.



Actually no. I have seen many many times, boxes shrink-wrapped being opened in the store in front of the customers. The store don't always unwrap it when they receive the shipments. Not at all. In fact, almost every bags I bought from my boutique in the past, the packages were opened for the very first time in front of me. They have labels showing what's inside the box and they don't always open and check before hand.


----------



## anan

mistikat said:


> Again, how do you know when and how the smell developed?
> 
> It is possible the bag was fine when produced and boxed. And no, the SAs don't open shipments as a rule.
> 
> This thread is devolving into "they should have" and "I'm sure they didn't" when the truth is we just don't know.
> 
> All anyone knows for sure is what they have been told by their Hermes salespeople when returning bags, and attempting to obtain new ones. it would be helpful for the people affected if speculation as to why and when Hermes did or did not do something was kept to a minimum, if posters don't have first hand information to share.



Well I know for a fact, first hand, that my SA opened my shipment prior to calling me and letting me know that it had arrived.


----------



## anan

mistikat said:


> And please refer to my reply.
> 
> If posters don't have current, credible first-hand information about next steps being taken to replace bags, offer refunds, or in some way work with affected customers, it's just speculation and frankly, it is not helpful.


Not to be rude, but everyone can decide for themselves what information is helpful to them and what's not. To be honest, every post in this thread has been helpful to me personally.


----------



## mistikat

anan said:


> Not to be rude, but everyone can decide for themselves what information is helpful to them and what's not. To be honest, every post in this thread has been helpful to me personally.



People have been asked multiple times in this thread to please stick to the facts, to wit: what Hermes has promised, what has been offered and obtained in the way of refunds, replaced bags, exchange, refund, etc.

I believe your bag is not affected, as you posted earlier?

To continue to speculate about what Hermes is doing is just not helpful to people who have been affected by this. It's clear that defective items are still making their way into the stores and into customers hands. Why that is happening, and what steps Hermes is taking to fix this - those are the real issues and speculation does not help.

If you wish to discuss the contents of this thread further, feel free to PM me and we can discuss it offline. But it is not on topic, and it would be appreciated if the thread could return to actual news about what Hermes is doing for affected clients.

Thanks.


----------



## anan

mistikat said:


> People have been asked multiple times in this thread to please stick to the facts, to wit: what Hermes has promised, what has been offered and obtained in the way of refunds, replaced bags, exchange, refund, etc.
> 
> I believe your bag is not affected, as you posted earlier?
> 
> To continue to speculate about what Hermes is doing is just not helpful to people who have been affected by this. It's clear that defective items are still making their way into the stores and into customers hands. Why that is happening, and what steps Hermes is taking to fix this - those are the real issues and speculation does not help.
> 
> If you wish to discuss the contents of this thread further, feel free to PM me and we can discuss it offline. But it is not on topic, and it would be appreciated if the thread could return to actual news about what Hermes is doing for affected clients.
> 
> Thanks.


I just wanted to highlight the fact that defective products are still as you said making their way into stores and into customers hands.

A few posters on this thread have asked if this continues to be an issue or if it has been resolved. Clearly it has not been resolved, which is fine, but people should be aware that this is an ongoing problem and purchase any Hermes leather products with caution. Some are even asking if they should hold-off on any Hermes leather purchases for the time being and are asking for people's opinions. I think that they have the right to ask whatever questions they want to ask with respect to buying Hermes leather products which may be affected by this "smell."

That's all I'm saying, since it seems that you are the moderator of this thread, I'll leave you to moderate.


----------



## mistikat

anan said:


> I just wanted to highlight the fact that defective products are still as you said making their way into stores and into customers hands.
> 
> A few posters on this thread have asked if this continues to be an issue or if it has been resolved. Clearly it has not been resolved, which is fine, but people should be aware that this is an ongoing problem and purchase any Hermes leather products with caution. Some are even asking if they should hold-off on any Hermes leather purchases for the time being and are asking for people's opinions. I think that they have the right to ask whatever questions they want to ask with respect to buying Hermes leather products which may be affected by this "smell."
> 
> That's all I'm saying, since it seems that you are the moderator of this thread, I'll leave you to moderate.



 I thiink it's pretty clear the problem has not been resolved, either in terms of defective product still making its way into the stores and in terms of Hermes's varied (some may say inconsistent) responses to affected purchasers. 

It's great that you want to be helpful, but again, it is more productive if those directly affected by a defective bag are willing to detail the type of bag/leather, the response, and the remedy. That is the kind of information that is the most useful to people affected by these items. 

There is a lot of information in the thread that is available to help people trying to decide if they should purchase now from Hermes. That would seem to be a personal decision each buyer needs to make for themselves.

:back2topic: please.


----------



## etoile de mer

Katel said:


> reposting this marvelous compilation - thank you, pierina2! (note that this list was compiled last June and is not up to date... it reports trends and affected leathers/styles that were reported on this thread up to June.)
> 
> what are the known years affected (predominantly)? P (2012) and Q (2013) only? R (2014) as well?
> 
> no togo/epsom bags, but am now checking belt straps (like IF)



Hi *Katel*, I don't recall anyone mentioning issues with P year items (if anyone recalls otherwise, please jump in). I believe affected items noted here have been predominantly Q and R, in Togo and Epsom. When this thread began, I heat tested my P stamped, Togo/Etoupe belt strap, by leaving it in the direct sun. I noticed no unusual odor. I hope that helps!


----------



## Nahreen

medusa2020 said:


> My replacement bag came in today.  As we unboxed it, the  familiar skunky smell wafted up.  I am grateful to my SM for trying to replace the same colour but it looks like it is not possible, will have to go for another colour.



So it seems the smell might also develop without sun exposure unless the bag had already been exposed before being packed but not yet developed the smell.


----------



## stephmorris11

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Why should Hermes recall every single bag while we know for a fact not ALL bags are effected? If you are new to this thread, I strongly suggest you read this from the beginning. There is a lot of information on how H has handled this issue. In fact, Hermes has admitted this problem very promptly at earlier stage of the development.



Thank you but I am most definitely not new to the thread OR Hermes.  I have had 3 bags traded out already for the skunk smell.  One of them was as early as Feb when NO ONE knew what was going on and me and my friend both had bags that we needed to "fight for" to get replaced.  By the 2nd one it was much easier and the 3rd one was taken back within 5 minutes because now EVERYONE is aware.  The sad thing is that my friend has had 2 stinky bags and both have been replaced with other stinky bags.  To the point that now she is still waiting for replacements for the 2 because she insisted on having them remade.  They basically just provided her with identical replacements without even bothering to test the replacement bags.

I strongly believe that most if not all Togos are affected from Q and early R.  Yet Hermes keeps selling these bags despite every SA and manager now saying that they have been "destroyed" and the new bags are not affected.  See the post about 10 above of the lady who JUST got a stinky replacement!

I think it is their duty 110% to CHECK EVERY SINGLE BAG in every store at this point across the world and test them and return them to be destroyed if they are smelly.  The smell is not subtle and stores should be able to determine this on the bags they are giving to customers at this point.  And yet people are coming on this thread almost weekly reporting problem bags they are still getting.  And SLGs!  Both bought on line on H.com and at stores.  HOW is this a well handled approach to bags that cost a small car!?


----------



## chicinthecity777

stephmorris11 said:


> Thank you but I am most definitely not new to the thread OR Hermes.  I have had 3 bags traded out already for the skunk smell.  One of them was as early as Feb when NO ONE knew what was going on and me and my friend both had bags that we needed to "fight for" to get replaced.  By the 2nd one it was much easier and the 3rd one was taken back within 5 minutes because now EVERYONE is aware.  The sad thing is that my friend has had 2 stinky bags and both have been replaced with other stinky bags.  To the point that now she is still waiting for replacements for the 2 because she insisted on having them remade.  They basically just provided her with identical replacements without even bothering to test the replacement bags.
> 
> I strongly believe that most if not all Togos are affected from Q and early R.  Yet Hermes keeps selling these bags despite every SA and manager now saying that they have been "destroyed" and the new bags are not affected.  See the post about 10 above of the lady who JUST got a stinky replacement!
> 
> I think it is their duty 110% to CHECK EVERY SINGLE BAG in every store at this point across the world and test them and return them to be destroyed if they are smelly.  The smell is not subtle and stores should be able to determine this on the bags they are giving to customers at this point.  And yet people are coming on this thread almost weekly reporting problem bags they are still getting.  And SLGs!  Both bought on line on H.com and at stores.  HOW is this a well handled approach to bags that cost a small car!?



In danger of beating a dead horse, I will add one last reply to you. Your belief is simply untrue. Many of us have bought togo and epsom bags which don't smell. The bags you experienced smell doesn't prove all bags smell. Please go back a few pages and read Mistkat's posts.


----------



## mistikat

Again, can we please try to stick to news about how Hermes is handling this?

It's understandable that emotions on this are running high, but further posts about what we think Hermes may be or should be doing are not helping people affected by this issue who need to know what Hermes actually IS doing.

Thanks.


----------



## ck79

xxx - inappropriate


----------



## Tingeling

To all the ladies with stinky Togo leather. Are these bags purchased at your local Hermes store in your homecountry? Or are they also bought in Paris stores?


----------



## Luvchane

I have a question, once the leather starts smelling, does it just get stronger, or in some cases can it go away until the next time it's in the sun


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Luvchane said:


> I have a question, once the leather starts smelling, does it just get stronger, or in some cases can it go away until the next time it's in the sun



The heat intensifies the smell once the smell is activated. After the bag cools down again, the smell can go away, as in, you can't smell it anymore until the next time it is in the sun. With my bag, once it cooled down, you could no longer smell anything except leather (and slight weird chemical).... but once the sunshine was on the leather-  STINK BOMB all over again!! It was very distressing and depressing.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Tingeling said:


> To all the ladies with stinky Togo leather. Are these bags purchased at your local Hermes store in your homecountry? Or are they also bought in Paris stores?



These bags and other slg's have been purchased all over the world...


----------



## Leah

Luvchane said:


> I have a question, once the leather starts smelling, does it just get stronger, or in some cases can it go away until the next time it's in the sun



There appears to be no real CONSISTENT answer to this, based on the experiences of those who posted on this thread, and others affected by the issue that some of us know personally.

I have two friends with two skunks bags, ordered from two different countries, one a bi-colour SO and the 2nd an etoupe birkin, both togo bags. Neither owner can specifically recall what triggered the smell because in both cases, the smell didn't instantly and overpoweringly become obvious from a specific trigger. And in both cases, there were NO smells upon purchase or even initial use. At all. 

Both bags, similarly, did NOT have the overpowering smell but both emitted an unpleasant odour that once triggered, never really left both bags. If you sniffed, the smell was always somehow there...

In one case, items left in the bag (e.g. a scarf) absorbed the unpleasant smell.

Different skunk experiences for different people.


----------



## Caramelpudding

It's been more than 2 months since H took my bag. And I have not gotten an answer yet. How disheartening.


----------



## Caramelpudding

Hi ladies. I have a situation and m devastated. I just called my local H. The staff in charge of after sales said that Paris found nothing wrong with my bag. However, she said she is asking them to reassess as she can smell the skunk in the bag too. 
I m so upset at the prospect of being stuck with a skunk. Is there anything I can at all to help myself? There is really no doubt about it and it is summer all year round where I am. I am going to cry.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Update: I just received an official email from Paris I will be getting a new bag and will wait around 3 months. 

Translating one part of the email 'this problem (smell) was not fixable by cleaning the bag.'   

Let's see if indeed it would be 3 months. 

Good luck to the other ladies. Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Caramelpudding said:


> Hi ladies. I have a situation and m devastated. I just called my local H. The staff in charge of after sales said that Paris found nothing wrong with my bag. However, she said she is asking them to reassess as she can smell the skunk in the bag too.
> I m so upset at the prospect of being stuck with a skunk. Is there anything I can at all to help myself? There is really no doubt about it and it is summer all year round where I am. I am going to cry.



*Caramelpudding*, your post is so sad and I am sorry that you are going through this with H. Fingers crossed that they reassess your bag and reverse their decision.


----------



## anan

Caramelpudding said:


> Hi ladies. I have a situation and m devastated. I just called my local H. The staff in charge of after sales said that Paris found nothing wrong with my bag. However, she said she is asking them to reassess as she can smell the skunk in the bag too.
> I m so upset at the prospect of being stuck with a skunk. Is there anything I can at all to help myself? There is really no doubt about it and it is summer all year round where I am. I am going to cry.





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Caramelpudding*, your post is so sad and I am sorry that you are going through this with H. Fingers crossed that they reassess your bag and reverse their decision.



If your bag had a specific trigger which released the smell, let your SA know what it is and ask her to pass the message to Hermes Paris so that when they reassess the bag or re-test it, they can test it using this specific trigger.


----------



## Caramelpudding

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Caramelpudding*, your post is so sad and I am sorry that you are going through this with H. Fingers crossed that they reassess your bag and reverse their decision.



I feel so sad too... Can't sleep well tonight.


----------



## Caramelpudding

anan said:


> If your bag had a specific trigger which released the smell, let your SA know what it is and ask her to pass the message to Hermes Paris so that when they reassess the bag or re-test it, they can test it using this specific trigger.



Thanks dear, I already did. It's heat and uv. Because it is always so hot and sunny all year round and the smell induces headache, I really can't fathom how I can handle having the bag returned to me as-is. I really don't know how Paris does the testing, neither my SA. Big sigh.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Anfang said:


> !



Darling, ^ see above post. Have you any insight into the process Paris is using to test these bags? This just seems so hap-hazard, erroneous and truly unfair!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Caramelpudding said:


> Thanks dear, I already did. It's heat and uv. Because it is always so hot and sunny all year round and the smell induces headache, I really can't fathom how I can handle having the bag returned to me as-is. I really don't know how Paris does the testing, neither my SA. Big sigh.



 I know you are devastated. Did you get any reassurance from the after-sales specialist that she would reinforce the fact that she smelled the skunk smell prior to shipping to Paris????


----------



## Caramelpudding

Israeli_Flava said:


> I know you are devastated. Did you get any reassurance from the after-sales specialist that she would reinforce the fact that she smelled the skunk smell prior to shipping to Paris????



It seems that way over the tele conversation we had, but I will call to confirm again. Thanks for the help IF.


----------



## Jadeite

Caramelpudding said:


> Hi ladies. I have a situation and m devastated. I just called my local H. The staff in charge of after sales said that Paris found nothing wrong with my bag. However, she said she is asking them to reassess as she can smell the skunk in the bag too.
> I m so upset at the prospect of being stuck with a skunk. Is there anything I can at all to help myself? There is really no doubt about it and it is summer all year round where I am. I am going to cry.




I think you can insist on an exchange, but be willing to bear with the wait. My bag has been sent back since May so I'm in the 6th month already. Any longer and it sure feels like giving birth.


----------



## MYH

Caramelpudding said:


> I feel so sad too... Can't sleep well tonight.


Caramelpudding - I was a bit angry and shocked and so very sad to hear this happened to you.  That doesn't seem right at all! especially since your SA also smelled the skunky odor.  I really hope they change their minds and make it right with you. I can understand your distress because this was exactly what I was afraid they would do to me.  Do you mind me asking when you purchased your bag and if it was in "newish" condition? I'll PM you a quick note so as not to go off topic.


----------



## Caramelpudding

MYH said:


> Caramelpudding - I was a bit angry and shocked and so very sad to hear this happened to you.  That doesn't seem right at all! especially since your SA also smelled the skunky odor.  I really hope they change their minds and make it right with you. I can understand your distress because this was exactly what I was afraid they would do to me.  Do you mind me asking when you purchased your bag and if it was in "newish" condition? I'll PM you a quick note so as not to go off topic.



My bag was good as brand new. It even stained my white dress on the 2nd or 3rd wear. N its q stamp.


----------



## stephmorris11

Caramelpudding said:


> My bag was good as brand new. It even stained my white dress on the 2nd or 3rd wear. N its q stamp.



If you paid by credit card, especially Am Ex, you can do a charge back as a very last case scenario...  Not ideal as it would anger just about everyone at H, but if you truly believe your bag is defective and they are not helping you solve the situation, you should get the credit card company involved.  Especially since this is now a known defect with a well established resolution from Hermes.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Caramelpudding said:


> My bag was good as brand new. It even stained my white dress on the 2nd or 3rd wear. N its q stamp.



It stained your dress???? What color togo is this bag???


----------



## **Chanel**

I hope this isn't OT, but it is related to this thread.

I wanted to share the phone conversation that I just had with the SM at H.
I don't have a skunky bag myself but I called to ask about my order, a Blue Saphhire Kelly in Togo...since it's still not here and I am waiting a very, very long time now. More than two years as H. delivered the wrong bag the first time..
The SM told me that all orders has been delayed because of the skunky bags issue...people with skunky bags had priority to those who ordered a bag. 
I asked if H. found out what caused the smell, and he confirmed they did. So I asked if the problem was solved now with newer bags and he said yes. According to the SM, the newer bags shouldn't have the smell anymore.


----------



## Katel

^^^my! SO hope this is the truth, **Chanel**!



etoile de mer said:


> Hi *Katel*, I don't recall anyone mentioning issues with P year items (if anyone recalls otherwise, please jump in). I believe affected items noted here have been predominantly Q and R, in Togo and Epsom. When this thread began, I heat tested my P stamped, Togo/Etoupe belt strap, by leaving it in the direct sun. I noticed no unusual odor. I hope that helps!



thank you so much etoile de mer! I have straps from all three years out, waiting for sun...the Q and R whites and etains have a super strong chemically smell but I'm going to wait for the sun and hope for the best.


----------



## etoile de mer

Katel said:


> thank you so much etoile de mer! I have straps from all three years out, waiting for sun...the Q and R whites and etains have a super strong chemically smell but I'm going to wait for the sun and hope for the best.



Dear *Katel*, Sending best wishes with your sun test! Keep us posted!


----------



## Caramelpudding

Israeli_Flava said:


> It stained your dress???? What color togo is this bag???



Vermilion,dear.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Caramelpudding said:


> *Vermilion*,dear.



OMG, *Caramelpudding*. That's all I can say.

Now back to topic!


----------



## Nahreen

I have not had the chance to test my orange Kelly in togo that I bought a month ago (R stamp) because it´s been gloomy weather. It had just arrived from Paris so I hope they had managed to find the source of the problem before this bag was made.

My new K wallet also bought 4 weeks ago is in chèvre but I´ve not heard about quality issues with that leather. But as soon as the sun comes out I´ll test all leather items because they are all Q or R stamped. I hope they turn out ok. 

Unless it is just random coincidences that makes an item stink. I think the best way to help H pinpoint the problem is to send all affected items back with a description on when the problem occurred (sun, heat etc). Hopefully there is a common feature of all the affected items that can be fixed. Sorry if this was OT but I´m in medical research and can´t help but think scientifically about these things. I know how hard it can to go back and find the cause of what went wrong (changes in material, tanning processes - maybe more environmental friendly due to EU regulations, etc.).


----------



## Nilin

My last purchases in epsom and togo  leather are fine but i tested them under the sun for 2 hours when it was around  20 °C ( around 68 ºF ) so i am not sure if it was enough hot to get a proper result


----------



## 27leborse

My replacement Togo Kelly is absolutely perfect in every way, I'm thrilled to report!  And so was the service I experienced. Still more than happy to purchase Hermès finely-crafted leather items whenever I am able to. 

By the way, both original and replacement bags were "R".


----------



## MYH

Update on my stinky 32 gold kelly. I got a call today and my replacement has arrived!!!! I was in shock - couldn't believe how fast she came. I was originally told to expect the delivery around Christmas time. As a reminder, I turned her in on 8/25 and it is now 11/3. I think this might be record time. I'm going to go pick her up on wed. I hope everybody else experiences a speedy replacement too. And sending special good vibes to Caramel pudding.


----------



## win28

kittyo said:


> Hi everyone - just saw this thread after googling my problem. I bought a rose lipstick 32 Togo Kelly ghw last August (Q stamp) and kept it in its box unused until this week. It's so beautiful but I noticed a terrible smell (skunk exactly!) and thought it was odd as my other Togo bags smelled so wonderful (we all know that smell!). I contacted my manager at H store and he said that I was one of the unlucky ones and must return the bag immediately. So am doing so this week. He said H was aware of this problem and they will sort it out. Also said the smell would not lessen or go away.  Hope we are a few and that H can deal with this in a timely fashion. Good luck to everyone! Kitty x




Hi kittyo,

Just wondering when you returned the bag, did u ultimately get offered an exact replacement bag or a refund? Just wondering if RL is still being produced or rested color already?

As I have the same and also Q year. I brought it out to use today and noticed it possibly had the smell at the back panel different to leather and my other bags. Haven't done the heat test yet tho as cloudy today but will once sunny. 

Thanks!


----------



## Jadeite

MYH said:


> Update on my stinky 32 gold kelly. I got a call today and my replacement has arrived!!!! I was in shock - couldn't believe how fast she came. I was originally told to expect the delivery around Christmas time. As a reminder, I turned her in on 8/25 and it is now 11/3. I think this might be record time. I'm going to go pick her up on wed. .




So glad for you. Hope your replacement is a good one.


----------



## MillStream

Got the call that my order for a Togo Kelly (R stamp) had arrived at the local Hermes boutique and dashed in today to open the box with my SA.  Wish I'd read this thread first.  I'd planned to carry it tomorrow and put my things inside to save time in the morning. With the bag out in the open at home, I began to notice an unpleasant odor.  I'd heard something about an odor problem with some new Hermes bag, but didn't dream that Hermes was still selling these bags.  

I turned to TPF to try to find out more.  Sure enough, here was this massively long thread detailing others' experiences.  Most importantly, someone posted that items she'd placed inside one of these stinky bags took on the bad odor.  I immediately took my things out of the new bag to see if they'd taken on the odor.  Fortunately, my items had been inside the bag for only a few minutes and seemed unaffected.

It seems that the best plan of action would be to bring the bag back to the boutique tomorrow morning and request a full refund.


----------



## MYH

Thank you Jadeite for the well wishes.  I will definitely report back regarding the smell of this new bag.  I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## MYH

I am so disheartened to hear the stores are still selling smelly bags.  Millstream - hopefully they will issue you a refund.  The typical policy at boutiques is store credit only.  But they may make an exception in this case because it's a well known issue.  If you really want the bag, I would suggest you ask for a replacement.  But fyi - you might be waiting several months - 6 most for one.


----------



## Kitty S.

MYH said:


> Update on my stinky 32 gold kelly. I got a call today and my replacement has arrived!!!! I was in shock - couldn't believe how fast she came. I was originally told to expect the delivery around Christmas time. As a reminder, I turned her in on 8/25 and it is now 11/3. I think this might be record time. I'm going to go pick her up on wed. I hope everybody else experiences a speedy replacement too. And sending special good vibes to Caramel pudding.




Good luck. Hope this is a keeper!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MillStream said:


> Got the call that my order for a Togo Kelly (R stamp) had arrived at the local Hermes boutique and dashed in today to open the box with my SA.  Wish I'd read this thread first.  I'd planned to carry it tomorrow and put my things inside to save time in the morning. With the bag out in the open at home, I began to notice an unpleasant odor.  I'd heard something about an odor problem with some new Hermes bag, but didn't dream that Hermes was still selling these bags.
> 
> I turned to TPF to try to find out more.  Sure enough, here was this massively long thread detailing others' experiences.  Most importantly, someone posted that items she'd placed inside one of these stinky bags took on the bad odor.  I immediately took my things out of the new bag to see if they'd taken on the odor.  Fortunately, my items had been inside the bag for only a few minutes and seemed unaffected.
> 
> It seems that the best plan of action would be to bring the bag back to the boutique tomorrow morning and request a full refund.



I am so sorry to hear this! May I ask what colour is your Kelly?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

MillStream said:


> Got the call that my order for a Togo Kelly (R stamp) had arrived at the local Hermes boutique and dashed in today to open the box with my SA.  Wish I'd read this thread first.  I'd planned to carry it tomorrow and put my things inside to save time in the morning. With the bag out in the open at home, I began to notice an unpleasant odor.  I'd heard something about an odor problem with some new Hermes bag, but didn't dream that Hermes was still selling these bags.
> 
> 
> 
> I turned to TPF to try to find out more.  Sure enough, here was this massively long thread detailing others' experiences.  Most importantly, someone posted that items she'd placed inside one of these stinky bags took on the bad odor.  I immediately took my things out of the new bag to see if they'd taken on the odor.  Fortunately, my items had been inside the bag for only a few minutes and seemed unaffected.
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that the best plan of action would be to bring the bag back to the boutique tomorrow morning and request a full refund.




I'm so sorry to hear about your stinky bag.  Cannot believe that Paris is still shipping these bags out ! I thought they would go thru more vigorous QC.  Very upsetting !


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MillStream said:


> Got the call that my order for a Togo Kelly (R stamp) had arrived at the local Hermes boutique and dashed in today to open the box with my SA.  Wish I'd read this thread first.  I'd planned to carry it tomorrow and put my things inside to save time in the morning. With the bag out in the open at home, I began to notice an unpleasant odor.  I'd heard something about an odor problem with some new Hermes bag, but didn't dream that Hermes was still selling these bags.
> 
> I turned to TPF to try to find out more.  Sure enough, here was this massively long thread detailing others' experiences.  Most importantly, someone posted that items she'd placed inside one of these stinky bags took on the bad odor.  I immediately took my things out of the new bag to see if they'd taken on the odor.  Fortunately, my items had been inside the bag for only a few minutes and seemed unaffected.
> 
> It seems that the best plan of action would be to bring the bag back to the boutique tomorrow morning and request a full refund.



Disheartening that this is still happening! Good luck, *MillStream* and keep us posted.


----------



## VesperSparrow

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Disheartening that this is still happening! Good luck, *MillStream* and keep us posted.



+1 exactly


----------



## bagidiotic

chkpfbeliever said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your stinky bag.  Cannot believe that Paris is still shipping these bags out ! I thought they would go thru more vigorous QC.  Very upsetting !



+2
What's going on??


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MillStream said:


> It seems that the best plan of action would be to bring the bag back to the boutique tomorrow morning and request a full refund.


Agreed! Or a replacement.... boutiques are starting to get large shipments in prep for the holidays....


Wow! That was an immediate odor! You smelled nothing in the boutique??? One Operations Manager told me that some of the skunky items stink as soon as the box is opened. Like a big woooof of skunk air in her face..... and immediately she returns the items to Paris. I guess your Kelly was not that noticeable. Did u do a sun test to activate the smell??? Just curious. So sorry to hear this


----------



## Jadeite

So it seems like Hermes has not got a handle on the issue. A brand new bag at this late stage in the year affected. Appalling.


----------



## etoile de mer

Jadeite said:


> So it seems like Hermes has not got a handle on the issue. A brand new bag at this late stage in the year affected. Appalling.



I agree, so very discouraging! I just don't want to consider buying any leather items, right now. Sending my sympathies to everyone affected!


----------



## audreylita

I bought a togo kelly last month and it's been in the hot car baking in the sun and it's fine.

People are posting problem bags here but I think it's important for those of us who have purchased new bags that are not a problem to also be heard.  It's possible that more bags are OK than not.  I really don't know but am just offering another point of view with a positive light.


----------



## pierina2

MYH said:


> Update on my stinky 32 gold kelly. I got a call today and my replacement has arrived!!!! I was in shock - couldn't believe how fast she came. I was originally told to expect the delivery around Christmas time. As a reminder, I turned her in on 8/25 and it is now 11/3. I think this might be record time. I'm going to go pick her up on wed. I hope everybody else experiences a speedy replacement too. And sending special good vibes to Caramel pudding.




That's such good news for you, MYH!!!  Hope that everything works out perfectly.


----------



## MYH

Thanks Pierina.  I will def report back and let everyone know how it turns out.


----------



## cheekflicks

Hi Ladies, so glad I managed to chance upon this thread and will like to seek your advice. I bought my first birkin (Orange Togo) in May from a reseller but didn't have a chance to take it out during this period of time. Periodically, I would take it out of the box to admire and would smell something slightly off. I will emphasize that it is a distinct smell but not very strong. I have other H bags but they were all in Clemence so initially I thought it could be due to the leather being Togo. 

After chancing upon this thread, I was slightly alarmed and so decided to carry out the sun test (easy for me, I am based in forever hot Singapore!) and left the bag in the car for a whole morning. When I got back to the car, the whole car smelled exactly like the bag! I quickly stuffed the bag back into its dustbag and the smell in the car was gone in around 5 minutes. When I got home, I opened up the dustbag again and smelled the bag. The smell was still there but it didn't exactly got any stronger than before the sun test.

My dilemmas are as such:
1) As I purchased the bag from a reseller (I have the original receipt from George V with the prices cancelled out), will I encounter any issues if I approach my local H stores in SG asking for a refund to my own credit card/in cash? I understand that H stores typically issue store credit and for refunds it is usually to the original credit card it was charged on which was the reseller's.

2) Do any SG TPF members know if the local H stores are familiar with the skunk issue and their response so far to customers with this issue? I am not a frequent customer at our local stores and am rather apprehensive with regards to the attitude of the staff if I bring the bag in.

3) Personally, I can still tolerate the smell as I don't think it is very strong for my bag and do not think that I will be bringing it out under the sun very often. If I do encounter a lot of problems with the H stores trying to refund the bag, will you ladies advise that I keep the bag instead?

Many thanks and sorry for the very longwinded post!


----------



## Nilin

audreylita said:


> I bought a togo kelly last month and it's been in the hot car baking in the sun and it's fine.
> 
> People are posting problem bags here but I think it's important for those of us who have purchased new bags that are not a problem to also be heard.  It's possible that more bags are OK than not.  I really don't know but am just offering another point of view with a positive light.


I agree, so after testing my last purchases (R stamp) for the third time, i can say that they don't have any bad odor and the leather smell is so faint, almost no leather smell unlike  some of my  bags which still have that strong leather smell and when i put the bags under the sun  i smell something like rubber/plastic but they don't smell  like skunk at all.


----------



## luckylove

audreylita said:


> I bought a togo kelly last month and it's been in the hot car baking in the sun and it's fine.
> 
> People are posting problem bags here but I think it's important for those of us who have purchased new bags that are not a problem to also be heard.  It's possible that more bags are OK than not.  I really don't know but am just offering another point of view with a positive light.



So happy to hear your kelly is perfect.  I also purchased a togo kelly recently and it is just fine as well.


----------



## win28

Hi all,

This thread has been really helpful. Just have a question for those that had their bags sent to Paris store regarding the options offered by them (and not your local store) 

If Paris had said they could not make a new bag of the same color to replace the smelly one, did they offer the option of making or finding a replacement bag in other colors? If so were they from existing podium colors or included SO colors also?  

Also did they check and clarify which option you wanted out of choices offered ( eg refund, finding replacement, making new bag) before getting rid of the existing bag? Or did they already get rid of your bag as soon as it gets to them and prior to offering the options?

Many thanks
Win.


----------



## Jadeite

cheekflicks said:


> I have the original receipt from George V with the prices cancelled out), will I encounter any issues if I approach my local H stores in SG asking for a refund to my own credit card/in cash? I understand that H stores typically issue store credit and for refunds it is usually to the original credit card it was charged on which was the reseller's.
> 
> Many thanks and sorry for the very longwinded post!




If you think you have a problem bag then bring it down to Liat towers. They will assess and send it back to Paris for a verdict. Be prepared to wait weeks or months before you hear from HQ.  refund not an option here. Paris will let you know what they decide. 

If you rather keep the bag and think you can handle the odour that is also up to you.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> If you think you have a problem bag then bring it down to Liat towers. They will assess and send it back to Paris for a verdict. Be prepared to wait weeks or months before you hear from HQ.  refund not an option here. Paris will let you know what they decide.
> 
> If you rather keep the bag and think you can handle the odour that is also up to you.



*Jadeite*, thank goodness we have an expert here! Actually, there are many experts on the odd leather smell on this thread.


----------



## MYH

I picked up my bag today.  It is still R stamp.  It is already dark so I cannot conduct the sun plus heat test.  One big difference I see in this kelly vs. my old one is the leather is much more supple.  It feels like it has natural oils in it whereas my old bag was very DRY.  So dry that I even mentioned it to my SA when I purchased it but she said it was normal.  And since I had never purchased a togo bag before, I just took her word for it.

A little bonus is of this bag thus far is that my old kelly had some sloppy stitching on the flap in the front which always bothered me a little bit since it's in such a noticeable area.  This one is perfect in the front.  So far so good.  I will keep everyone posted about the sun test tomorrow.


----------



## lilith1

I purchased two Birkins this year a togo Q stamp, and an R stamped epsom just last month, both passed the skunk test, and are oder free.
 I do think the skunks are the minority, so I wouldn't lose hope!


----------



## katekluet

MYH said:


> I picked up my bag today.  It is still R stamp.  It is already dark so I cannot conduct the sun plus heat test.  One big difference I see in this kelly vs. my old one is the leather is much more supple.  It feels like it has natural oils in it whereas my old bag was very DRY.  So dry that I even mentioned it to my SA when I purchased it but she said it was normal.  And since I had never purchased a togo bag before, I just took her word for it.
> 
> A little bonus is of this bag thus far is that my old kelly had some sloppy stitching on the flap in the front which always bothered me a little bit since it's in such a noticeable area.  This one is perfect in the front.  So far so good.  I will keep everyone posted about the sun test tomorrow.


Mine, purchased a few months ago, is a twin of yours and an R...no problems...hope yours is the same!!!


----------



## MillStream

MYH said:


> I am so disheartened to hear the stores are still selling smelly bags.  Millstream - hopefully they will issue you a refund.  The typical policy at boutiques is store credit only.  But they may make an exception in this case because it's a well known issue.  If you really want the bag, I would suggest you ask for a replacement.  But fyi - you might be waiting several months - 6 most for one.



Thanks so much for your concern MYH.  I'm happy to report that when I brought the bag back to the boutique and mentioned the unpleasant oder, there was an immediate offer of a credit card credit.  All's well that ends well.


----------



## MillStream

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I am so sorry to hear this! May I ask what colour is your Kelly?



It was a Black Kelly, xiangxiang.  The boutique handled it beautifully, as mentioned above.


----------



## MillStream

chkpfbeliever said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your stinky bag.  Cannot believe that Paris is still shipping these bags out ! I thought they would go thru more vigorous QC.  Very upsetting !



Thanks, chkpfbeliever.  Not knowing how Hermes tracks its inventory, I don't know how Hermes would be able to identify and recall these bags. For me, what matters is how graciously my return of the offending bag was handled,


----------



## MillStream

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Disheartening that this is still happening! Good luck, *MillStream* and keep us posted.



it was a surprise to me, too, VigeeLeBrun and VesperSparrow. I hope the supply of these bags is exhausted soon!


----------



## MillStream

Israeli_Flava said:


> Agreed! Or a replacement.... boutiques are starting to get large shipments in prep for the holidays....
> 
> 
> Wow! That was an immediate odor! You smelled nothing in the boutique??? One Operations Manager told me that some of the skunky items stink as soon as the box is opened. Like a big woooof of skunk air in her face..... and immediately she returns the items to Paris. I guess your Kelly was not that noticeable. Did u do a sun test to activate the smell??? Just curious. So sorry to hear this




Israeli_Flava, the bag odor wasn't apparent in the boutique, but certainly was when I opened the box at home that evening.  No sunlight exposure, whatsoever.  Please see above for Hermes' well-handled resolution.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MillStream said:


> it was a surprise to me, too, VigeeLeBrun and VesperSparrow. I hope the supply of these bags is exhausted soon!



Good for you,* MillStream*. I am happy that this was resolved so graciously.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MillStream said:


> It was a Black Kelly, xiangxiang.  The boutique handled it beautifully, as mentioned above.



Thank you for letting me know. And I am so glad you had a reasonable resolution. Are they going to offer you a replacement bag?


----------



## Jadeite

MillStream said:


> Thanks so much for your concern MYH.  I'm happy to report that when I brought the bag back to the boutique and mentioned the unpleasant oder, there was an immediate offer of a credit card credit.  All's well that ends well.




Good to know.


----------



## swezfamily

win28 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This thread has been really helpful. Just have a question for those that had their bags sent to Paris store regarding the options offered by them (and not your local store)
> 
> If Paris had said they could not make a new bag of the same color to replace the smelly one, did they offer the option of making or finding a replacement bag in other colors? If so were they from existing podium colors or included SO colors also?
> 
> Also did they check and clarify which option you wanted out of choices offered ( eg refund, finding replacement, making new bag) before getting rid of the existing bag? Or did they already get rid of your bag as soon as it gets to them and prior to offering the options?
> 
> Many thanks
> Win.



Forgive me if I've misunderstood your question...

The bags in question which are sent to Paris, are evaluated and then Paris decides whether or not the bag is defective.  If deemed defective, the options are offered not by Paris, but by the boutique that you took the bag to.  Herein lies the problem - the decision on how to handle the problem is specific to each boutique/SM and therefore people are being offered different resolutions.  Some have been offered replacements, some store credit, and others refunds.

In my case, after Paris evaluated my bag and found it to be defective (I assume it was then destroyed), the SM at my local store chose to offer me a replacement bag - it didn't have to be the same style, color or leather, and it also didn't need to be in my store as she offered to do a search of inventory for what I might want.  I was also offered another SO since my skunk bag was a SO.  I opted to just do the SO due to the fact that I couldn't afford two new bags, so I was given a refund and placed the order for the exact same bag, which I'm still waiting for.

I was never asked if I wanted to just get the skunky bag back and keep it.  Paris decided it was defective and that was that.  From that point on it was up to my local boutique to offer me options.

Hope this answered your question.


----------



## hermesaddicted

I also bought a Togo B this year (R stamp) and the smell is perfectly fine.


----------



## panthere55

Hi everyone, I finally got my replacement! Black b 35 in togo leather R stamp (with big headache from fedex where package almost got lost!!! and hermes accidently putting a scarf in the box that i didn't buy!) It smells wonderful, but i will definitely be doing bunch of tests in the next week or so. Kinda scared and anxious but i guess gotta do it. I will let you know if it develops smell. I mentioned this before but it took 3-4 weeks to get a replacement but i wasn't picky on the color, just hardware and leather. And i wanted black one for a very long time so it worked out in the end. Wishing everyone speedy replacements!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

panthere55 said:


> Hi everyone, I finally got my replacement! Black b 35 in togo leather R stamp (with big headache from fedex where package almost got lost!!! and hermes accidently putting a scarf in the box that i didn't buy!) It smells wonderful, but i will definitely be doing bunch of tests in the next week or so. Kinda scared and anxious but i guess gotta do it. I will let you know if it develops smell. I mentioned this before but it took 3-4 weeks to get a replacement but i wasn't picky on the color, just hardware and leather. And i wanted black one for a very long time so it worked out in the end. Wishing everyone speedy replacements!



*Panthere* - Congrats on getting your bag so quickly ! What a nice bonus of getting a scarf.  I think that it is not accidental but rather to apologize for the trouble.  I hope they do it to everyone that is waiting for a replacement bag.  Do you know if the bag was shipped out from Paris or your locat store ?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

panthere55 said:


> Hi everyone, I finally got my replacement! Black b 35 in togo leather R stamp (with big headache from fedex where package almost got lost!!! and hermes accidently putting a scarf in the box that i didn't buy!) It smells wonderful, but i will definitely be doing bunch of tests in the next week or so. Kinda scared and anxious but i guess gotta do it. I will let you know if it develops smell. I mentioned this before but it took 3-4 weeks to get a replacement but i wasn't picky on the color, just hardware and leather. And i wanted black one for a very long time so it worked out in the end. Wishing everyone speedy replacements!



*panthere*, so glad that you received your replacement bag so quickly and you are happy with it. Let us know the test results and good luck with it.


----------



## MYH

panthere55 said:


> Hi everyone, I finally got my replacement! Black b 35 in togo leather R stamp (with big headache from fedex where package almost got lost!!! and hermes accidently putting a scarf in the box that i didn't buy!) It smells wonderful, but i will definitely be doing bunch of tests in the next week or so. Kinda scared and anxious but i guess gotta do it. I will let you know if it develops smell. I mentioned this before but it took 3-4 weeks to get a replacement but i wasn't picky on the color, just hardware and leather. And i wanted black one for a very long time so it worked out in the end. Wishing everyone speedy replacements!


Hi Panthere55.  It looks like replacements are finally rolling in for some of us.  Good news.

I also did the sun test this morning and it seems fine.  The sun wasn't that strong today but all I could smell was a "hot leather" smell.  I hope this is the end of the saga for me.  Good luck to everyone else too.


----------



## katekluet

MYH said:


> Hi Panthere55.  It looks like replacements are finally rolling in for some of us.  Good news.
> 
> I also did the sun test this morning and it seems fine.  The sun wasn't that strong today but all I could smell was a "hot leather" smell.  I hope this is the end of the saga for me.  Good luck to everyone else too.


Very happy for you!


----------



## VesperSparrow

vigeelebrun said:


> *panthere*, so glad that you received your replacement bag so quickly and you are happy with it. Let us know the test results and good luck with it.



+1!


----------



## VesperSparrow

MYH said:


> Hi Panthere55.  It looks like replacements are finally rolling in for some of us.  Good news.
> 
> I also did the sun test this morning and it seems fine.  The sun wasn't that strong today but all I could smell was a "hot leather" smell.  I hope this is the end of the saga for me.  Good luck to everyone else too.



Yay!  Fingers crossed for everyone one else.


----------



## Kitty S.

panthere55 said:


> Hi everyone, I finally got my replacement! Black b 35 in togo leather R stamp (with big headache from fedex where package almost got lost!!! and hermes accidently putting a scarf in the box that i didn't buy!) It smells wonderful, but i will definitely be doing bunch of tests in the next week or so. Kinda scared and anxious but i guess gotta do it. I will let you know if it develops smell. I mentioned this before but it took 3-4 weeks to get a replacement but i wasn't picky on the color, just hardware and leather. And i wanted black one for a very long time so it worked out in the end. Wishing everyone speedy replacements!



Congrats on the replacement! &#127880;Good luck with sun test!



chkpfbeliever said:


> *Panthere* - Congrats on getting your bag so quickly ! What a nice bonus of getting a scarf.  I think that it is not accidental but rather to apologize for the trouble.  I hope they do it to everyone that is waiting for a replacement bag.  Do you know if the bag was shipped out from Paris or your locat store ?



So true, they should give each of us an apology gift for all the troubles! &#128516;



MYH said:


> Hi Panthere55.  It looks like replacements are finally rolling in for some of us.  Good news.
> 
> I also did the sun test this morning and it seems fine.  The sun wasn't that strong today but all I could smell was a "hot leather" smell.  I hope this is the end of the saga for me.  Good luck to everyone else too.



Hope it holds up! Good luck!


----------



## gir1y17

So happy for all you ladies!
I have a bit of a dilemma. I got a kelly double tour bracelet in Epsom from the wall Street store and a belt kit in Togo from hermes.com. Both turned out to be skunks. They got back to me saying they did the blow dryer test and only the belt smelled to the SM and not the bracelet. My hubby assumes they said that because the bracelet was bought from them and they don't want to admit anything is wrong with it. They didn't even test it with the sun and did it with the blow dryer which I heard isn't even the proper way of testing it. What should I do?
Thanks for any Advice in advance. I'm pretty disappointed in how the wall Street location is handling this.


----------



## gir1y17

forgot to add that they are willing to give me store credit for both or replacements. However I'm just not happy that they claimed there's nothing wrong with bracelet. And they're not even testing the items correctly.


----------



## audreylita

gir1y17 said:


> forgot to add that they are willing to give me store credit for both or replacements. However I'm just not happy that they claimed there's nothing wrong with bracelet. And they're not even testing the items correctly.



If I were you I'd just go to the Madison Ave boutique and let them handle it.  They're much more in tune with the issue.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

audreylita said:


> If I were you I'd just go to the Madison Ave boutique and let them handle it.  *They're much more in tune with the issue*.



Great idea and words of wisdom, *audreylita*.


----------



## win28

swezfamily said:


> Forgive me if I've misunderstood your question...
> 
> 
> 
> The bags in question which are sent to Paris, are evaluated and then Paris decides whether or not the bag is defective.  If deemed defective, the options are offered not by Paris, but by the boutique that you took the bag to.  Herein lies the problem - the decision on how to handle the problem is specific to each boutique/SM and therefore people are being offered different resolutions.  Some have been offered replacements, some store credit, and others refunds.
> 
> 
> 
> In my case, after Paris evaluated my bag and found it to be defective (I assume it was then destroyed), the SM at my local store chose to offer me a replacement bag - it didn't have to be the same style, color or leather, and it also didn't need to be in my store as she offered to do a search of inventory for what I might want.  I was also offered another SO since my skunk bag was a SO.  I opted to just do the SO due to the fact that I couldn't afford two new bags, so I was given a refund and placed the order for the exact same bag, which I'm still waiting for.
> 
> 
> 
> I was never asked if I wanted to just get the skunky bag back and keep it.  Paris decided it was defective and that was that.  From that point on it was up to my local boutique to offer me options.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this answered your question.




Thanks very much for the explanation. I'd mistakenly thought before that Paris will offer the replacement choices if the original color is not available. Now I see how it works. 

Thanks!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MillStream said:


> Israeli_Flava, the bag odor wasn't apparent in the boutique, but certainly was when I opened the box at home that evening.  No sunlight exposure, whatsoever.  Please see above for Hermes' well-handled resolution.



Not happy that you received a skunk but very happy that YOU are happy with the resolution!!!


----------



## gir1y17

audreylita said:


> If I were you I'd just go to the Madison Ave boutique and let them handle it.  They're much more in tune with the issue.




Thank you audreylita! I'll do that!


----------



## cuppy

cheekflicks said:


> Hi Ladies, so glad I managed to chance upon this thread and will like to seek your advice. I bought my first birkin (Orange Togo) in May from a reseller but didn't have a chance to take it out during this period of time. Periodically, I would take it out of the box to admire and would smell something slightly off. I will emphasize that it is a distinct smell but not very strong. I have other H bags but they were all in Clemence so initially I thought it could be due to the leather being Togo.
> 
> After chancing upon this thread, I was slightly alarmed and so decided to carry out the sun test (easy for me, I am based in forever hot Singapore!) and left the bag in the car for a whole morning. When I got back to the car, the whole car smelled exactly like the bag! I quickly stuffed the bag back into its dustbag and the smell in the car was gone in around 5 minutes. When I got home, I opened up the dustbag again and smelled the bag. The smell was still there but it didn't exactly got any stronger than before the sun test.
> 
> My dilemmas are as such:
> 1) As I purchased the bag from a reseller (I have the original receipt from George V with the prices cancelled out), will I encounter any issues if I approach my local H stores in SG asking for a refund to my own credit card/in cash? I understand that H stores typically issue store credit and for refunds it is usually to the original credit card it was charged on which was the reseller's.
> 
> 2) Do any SG TPF members know if the local H stores are familiar with the skunk issue and their response so far to customers with this issue? I am not a frequent customer at our local stores and am rather apprehensive with regards to the attitude of the staff if I bring the bag in.
> 
> 3) Personally, I can still tolerate the smell as I don't think it is very strong for my bag and do not think that I will be bringing it out under the sun very often. If I do encounter a lot of problems with the H stores trying to refund the bag, will you ladies advise that I keep the bag instead?
> 
> Many thanks and sorry for the very longwinded post!




I had this dilemma as well when I first detect the weird smell. The smell will intensify with use and over time. Mine was not strong at first but as times goes, the smell do get stronger even if you may not use it often under sun. For my case, they send it back to Paris to evaluate and see how best to resolve the issue. I asked for a replacement as I got the bag from local sg store. They seems ok and helpful on getting this resolved when I approached them and asked them politely on my bag smell issue. I'm not sure how they will resolved this if it is not purchased under your name though. Hope this may help.


----------



## cheekflicks

cuppy said:


> I had this dilemma as well when I first detect the weird smell. The smell will intensify with use and over time. Mine was not strong at first but as times goes, the smell do get stronger even if you may not use it often under sun. For my case, they send it back to Paris to evaluate and see how best to resolve the issue. I asked for a replacement as I got the bag from local sg store. They seems ok and helpful on getting this resolved when I approached them and asked them politely on my bag smell issue. I'm not sure how they will resolved this if it is not purchased under your name though. Hope this may help.



Thanks for the advice! It's great to know that the local stores are aware of this issue, will definitely feel more at ease if I bring the bag in. Thanks again.


----------



## mcangelcm

Israeli_Flava said:


> The heat intensifies the smell once the smell is activated. After the bag cools down again, the smell can go away, as in, you can't smell it anymore until the next time it is in the sun. With my bag, once it cooled down, you could no longer smell anything except leather (and slight weird chemical).... but once the sunshine was on the leather-  STINK BOMB all over again!! It was very distressing and depressing.




Same thing here.  Exactly.

And mine was purchased in the US.


----------



## MillStream

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Good for you,* MillStream*. I am happy that this was resolved so graciously.



Thank you, VigeeLeBrun!


----------



## MillStream

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you for letting me know. And I am so glad you had a reasonable resolution. Are they going to offer you a replacement bag?



xiangxiang, ordering a replacement bag was offered, but I declined.


----------



## panthere55

chkpfbeliever said:


> *Panthere* - Congrats on getting your bag so quickly ! What a nice bonus of getting a scarf.  I think that it is not accidental but rather to apologize for the trouble.  I hope they do it to everyone that is waiting for a replacement bag.  Do you know if the bag was shipped out from Paris or your locat store ?





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *panthere*, so glad that you received your replacement bag so quickly and you are happy with it. Let us know the test results and good luck with it.





MYH said:


> Hi Panthere55.  It looks like replacements are finally rolling in for some of us.  Good news.
> 
> I also did the sun test this morning and it seems fine.  The sun wasn't that strong today but all I could smell was a "hot leather" smell.  I hope this is the end of the saga for me.  Good luck to everyone else too.





Kitty S. said:


> Congrats on the replacement! &#127880;Good luck with sun test!
> 
> 
> 
> So true, they should give each of us an apology gift for all the troubles! &#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it holds up! Good luck!




Thank you guys! Scarf however was not a gift! I called my SA and after looking into it someone accidently stuck the scarf in my box while packing up my new baby.


----------



## MsHermesAU

panthere55 said:


> Thank you guys! Scarf however was not a gift! I called my SA and after looking into it someone accidently stuck the scarf in my box while packing up my new baby.



Oh no! Are they making you return it? What an awkward mistake on their part


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MsHermesAU said:


> Oh no! *Are they making you return it? *What an awkward mistake on their part



The only time that I have heard H actually give anything away is through a franchise SM in Switzerland unfortunately! 

Now back to topic!


----------



## duna

VigeeLeBrun said:


> The only time that I have heard H actually give anything away is through a franchise SM in Switzerland unfortunately!
> 
> Now back to topic!



I was given an orange umbrella several years ago by my SM: I went in with my DD and it was pouring with rain, we had a big umbrella between us, but the SM insisted we take another one! So I got an H orange umbrella for free! Mind you with all I've spent there, it's as if I'd bought it, even several times over, lol!


----------



## perlerare

panthere55 said:


> Thank you guys! Scarf however was not a gift! I called my SA and after looking into it someone accidently stuck the scarf in my box while packing up my new baby.



And of course they immediately said _they are more than happy to have you keep it_.
They did not ????


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

duna said:


> I was given an orange umbrella several years ago by my SM: I went in with my DD and it was pouring with rain, we had a big umbrella between us, but the SM insisted we take another one! So I got an H orange umbrella for free! Mind you with all I've spent there, it's as if I'd bought it, even several times over, lol!



Lucky you, *duna*!


----------



## cheekflicks

cuppy said:


> I had this dilemma as well when I first detect the weird smell. The smell will intensify with use and over time. Mine was not strong at first but as times goes, the smell do get stronger even if you may not use it often under sun. For my case, they send it back to Paris to evaluate and see how best to resolve the issue. I asked for a replacement as I got the bag from local sg store. They seems ok and helpful on getting this resolved when I approached them and asked them politely on my bag smell issue. I'm not sure how they will resolved this if it is not purchased under your name though. Hope this may help.





Hi Cuppy,


Thank you so much for the advice. It is a great relief to know that they are polite and helpful in getting this resolved!


----------



## panthere55

MsHermesAU said:


> Oh no! Are they making you return it? What an awkward mistake on their part





perlerare said:


> And of course they immediately said _they are more than happy to have you keep it_.
> They did not ????




I wish it was a gift! Oh well  Glad to report I took out my replacement b on a pretty sunny day and had her sit in the sun and so far she smells just like leather!!!! So happy!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

panthere55 said:


> I wish it was a gift! Oh well  Glad to report I took out my replacement b on a pretty sunny day and had her sit in the sun and *so far she smells just like leather!!!! So happy![*/QUOTE]
> 
> Congrats, *panthere*!


----------



## anan

MYH said:


> Hi Panthere55.  It looks like replacements are finally rolling in for some of us.  Good news.
> 
> I also did the sun test this morning and it seems fine.  The sun wasn't that strong today but all I could smell was a "hot leather" smell.  I hope this is the end of the saga for me.  Good luck to everyone else too.


My black togo birkin R stamp also has quite an intense "hot leather smell" when it's out in the sun, which you can smell from a distance, though I would not classify it as a "skunky smell", I'm   hoping that it does not develop into that over time.


----------



## Jadeite

I got the call last evening my replacement is back. I picked it up and it smells acceptable - however it is late evening and raining season has arrived so I wouldn't know for sure. 

Many locals have PMd me asking me details of my situation so I'll just state it here:

- bag sent in to local store in May
- despatched to Paris in June
- July Paris concluded its defective. Offers store credit. I rejected and insist on a refund or replacement. Refund not allowed.
- Aug a replacement agreed. They did not accept request for different specs (I preferred NOT to have Togo or Epsom by then given the widespread scale of the issue)
- Nov replacement arrives. 3.5 months from the time I was told Paris agreed to replace. 6 months total since issue discovered and took it up with the store.


----------



## Jadeite

For the record the I got the bag from an overseas H store but worked with my local store to send it back. My store has been helpful but cannot be expected to expedite the process or offer a refund or replace from their boutique stock as the bag didn't come from there. 

For those who have asked me about pushing for resolution and speedy replacement I do not have any insights to offer. I can only say patience is required and one should treat SAs graciously as the store tries to assist in this matter.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Jadeite said:


> I got the call last evening my replacement is back. I picked it up and it smells acceptable - however it is late evening and raining season has arrived so I wouldn't know for sure.
> 
> Many locals have PMd me asking me details of my situation so I'll just state it here:
> 
> - bag sent in to local store in May
> - despatched to Paris in June
> - July Paris concluded its defective. Offers store credit. I rejected and insist on a refund or replacement. Refund not allowed.
> - Aug a replacement agreed. They did not accept request for different specs (I preferred NOT to have Togo or Epsom by then given the widespread scale of the issue)
> - Nov replacement arrives. 3.5 months from the time I was told Paris agreed to replace. 6 months total since issue discovered and took it up with the store.



You've been so patient and congrats on getting you replacement.  I hope the Sun will come out tomorrow just for your smell test.  Do you feel a difference in the hand feel of this one vs. the one with issue ? Some members noticed that the problematic one has a dry feel.  I was actually thinking about the replacement bags yesterday as I read that the inventory at FSH looks good so they must be ready to ship out the goodies for the Holidays.  At the least minimum, the replacement bags should in a priority over Holiday inventory.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Jadeite said:


> For the record the I got the bag from an overseas H store but worked with my local store to send it back. My store has been helpful but cannot be expected to expedite the process or offer a refund or replace from their boutique stock as the bag didn't come from there.
> 
> For those who have asked me about pushing for resolution and speedy replacement I do not have any insights to offer. I can only say patience is required.



I don't think that anyone can push for a speedy replacement unless you're some kind of VVVVIP like Jamie Chua or Kim K.  They have a lot more leverage if they start blasting it on their blogs.


----------



## Jadeite

chkpfbeliever said:


> You've been so patient and congrats on getting you replacement.  I hope the Sun will come out tomorrow just for your smell test.  Do you feel a difference in the hand feel of this one vs. the one with issue ? Some members noticed that the problematic one has a dry feel.  .




Yes you're right. Previous bag has thin feel, flat fine grains and very powdery sensation. The replacement is thicker, bigger "bouncier" grained and the powder sensation was obviously missing. However it lacked the smell of "new" Hermes leather - most of us would know what I'm talking about, that lovely smell of Hermes bag. It didn't smell bad either but it's been raining and monsoon season so I can't say for sure.


----------



## Caramelpudding

Jadeite said:


> Yes you're right. Previous bag has thin feel, flat fine grains and very powdery sensation. The replacement is thicker, bigger "bouncier" grained and the powder sensation was obviously missing. However it lacked the smell of "new" Hermes leather - most of us would know what I'm talking about, that lovely smell of Hermes bag. It didn't smell bad either but it's been raining and monsoon season so I can't say for sure.



My bag is just ask u described. But now Paris says they can't detect the odour ( though local H can!) . when asked to recheck, they said they needed ONE TO TWO MORE MONTHS to retest. This is driving me up the wall.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Jadeite said:


> Yes you're right. Previous bag has thin feel, flat fine grains and very powdery sensation. The replacement is thicker, bigger "bouncier" grained and the powder sensation was obviously missing. However it lacked the smell of "new" Hermes leather - most of us would know what I'm talking about, that lovely smell of Hermes bag. It didn't smell bad either but it's been raining and monsoon season so I can't say for sure.



*Jadeite* - What you just described should be a way for all of us to know when we're offered new bags going forward.  As we are not sure if a bad batch is still around, it is probably prudent to check for that dry powdery feel even though the smell has not manifested in the box.

I wish you the best of luck and please let me know how it goes.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Caramelpudding said:


> My bag is just ask u described. But now Paris says they can't detect the odour ( though local H can!) . when asked to recheck, they said they needed ONE TO TWO MORE MONTHS to retest. This is driving me up the wall.



This is absurd.  Have you thought about writing a letter to Axel Dumas.  My SA told me that the letters do get to them and they would read it.

How could they doubt the customer ?


----------



## Caramelpudding

chkpfbeliever said:


> This is absurd.  Have you thought about writing a letter to Axel Dumas.  My SA told me that the letters do get to them and they would read it.
> 
> How could they doubt the customer ?



That is an idea, dear! Thanks. Let me pm u on this so as to not go off topic!


----------



## bagidiotic

Jadeite said:


> I got the call last evening my replacement is back. I picked it up and it smells acceptable - however it is late evening and raining season has arrived so I wouldn't know for sure.
> 
> Many locals have PMd me asking me details of my situation so I'll just state it here:
> 
> - bag sent in to local store in May
> - despatched to Paris in June
> - July Paris concluded its defective. Offers store credit. I rejected and insist on a refund or replacement. Refund not allowed.
> - Aug a replacement agreed. They did not accept request for different specs (I preferred NOT to have Togo or Epsom by then given the widespread scale of the issue)
> - Nov replacement arrives. 3.5 months from the time I was told Paris agreed to replace. 6 months total since issue discovered and took it up with the store.



Sooo happy for  you Jadeite 
Hope its better this time
Great news


----------



## chicinthecity777

Jadeite said:


> I got the call last evening my replacement is back. I picked it up and it smells acceptable - however it is late evening and raining season has arrived so I wouldn't know for sure.
> 
> Many locals have PMd me asking me details of my situation so I'll just state it here:
> 
> - bag sent in to local store in May
> - despatched to Paris in June
> - July Paris concluded its defective. Offers store credit. I rejected and insist on a refund or replacement. Refund not allowed.
> - Aug a replacement agreed. They did not accept request for different specs (I preferred NOT to have Togo or Epsom by then given the widespread scale of the issue)
> - Nov replacement arrives. 3.5 months from the time I was told Paris agreed to replace. 6 months total since issue discovered and took it up with the store.



*Jadeite*, I am so relieved for your! I know you must have a mixed feeling about this bag, having going through the whole episode. let's hope the sun come out soon and you can test it properly!


----------



## periogirl28

Jadeite said:


> I got the call last evening my replacement is back. I picked it up and it smells acceptable - however it is late evening and raining season has arrived so I wouldn't know for sure.
> 
> So happy to hear this! Are we getting a reveal?  Pretty please?


----------



## purselover888

Just wanted to share from my own personal experience of having had more than one affected bag and more than one replacement, that the "dry powdery feel" was not a distinguishing factor in my bags at all.  

One of my replacements which tested perfectly fine with no smell DOES have the dry powdery feel.  One of my affected bags which needed replacement did NOT have the dry powdery feel and had plump "bouncy" grains.  

So even though these characteristics true for Jadeite's bags, I'm not sure if this would be an accurate "test" for all.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> I got the call last evening my replacement is back. I picked it up and it smells acceptable - however it is late evening and raining season has arrived so I wouldn't know for sure.
> 
> Many locals have PMd me asking me details of my situation so I'll just state it here:
> 
> - bag sent in to local store in May
> - despatched to Paris in June
> - July Paris concluded its defective. Offers store credit. I rejected and insist on a refund or replacement. Refund not allowed.
> - Aug a replacement agreed. They did not accept request for different specs (I preferred NOT to have Togo or Epsom by then given the widespread scale of the issue)
> - Nov replacement arrives. 3.5 months from the time I was told Paris agreed to replace. 6 months total since issue discovered and took it up with the store.



Congrats on your new bag, thanks for the details, *Jadeite*! Fingers are crossed that the smell test goes well, my friend!.


----------



## Jadeite

purselover888 said:


> Just wanted to share from my own personal experience of having had more than one affected bag and more than one replacement, that the "dry powdery feel" was not a distinguishing factor in my bags at all.
> 
> One of my replacements which tested perfectly fine with no smell DOES have the dry powdery feel.  One of my affected bags which needed replacement did NOT have the dry powdery feel and had plump "bouncy" grains.
> 
> So even though these characteristics true for Jadeite's bags, I'm not sure if this would be an accurate "test" for all.




Agree. It's not so much the leather as the treatment process which has been distinguished as the most likely reason for these issues.


----------



## doves75

Jadeite said:


> I got the call last evening my replacement is back. I picked it up and it smells acceptable - however it is late evening and raining season has arrived so I wouldn't know for sure.
> 
> Many locals have PMd me asking me details of my situation so I'll just state it here:
> 
> - bag sent in to local store in May
> - despatched to Paris in June
> - July Paris concluded its defective. Offers store credit. I rejected and insist on a refund or replacement. Refund not allowed.
> - Aug a replacement agreed. They did not accept request for different specs (I preferred NOT to have Togo or Epsom by then given the widespread scale of the issue)
> - Nov replacement arrives. 3.5 months from the time I was told Paris agreed to replace. 6 months total since issue discovered and took it up with the store.




Congrats Jadeite or your replacement bag. We all hope that the bag will pass the sun test. &#128591;&#128591;&#128591;


----------



## HerLuv

Congrats Jadeitte. Just in time for xmas. Hope this one is a keeper. I am in my 4th month waiting n still nothing...  sigh....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

chkpfbeliever said:


> This is absurd.  Have you thought about writing a letter to Axel Dumas.  My SA told me that the letters do get to them and they would read it.
> 
> How could they doubt the customer ?





Caramelpudding said:


> That is an idea, dear! Thanks. Let me pm u on this so as to not go off topic!



Do it! Chkpfbeliever is correct.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Israeli_Flava said:


> Do it! Chkpfbeliever is correct.



Slightly off topic.  My SA told me that the best way to get the Museum tour in FSH is to write directly to FSH's management.  Even though your local store can do the arrangement, you get more attention if you work with FSH directly.  She has been with the company for 10 years and have met some of top management over the years.  I guess she knows what she is talking about.


----------



## afsweet

I've had my replacement bag for a few months and noticed that it does sometimes still smells. It never smells as strong or bad as my original, but it definitely doesn't smell pleasant. I've debated whether I should bring it back to the store or not. Thus far, I haven't mentioned it to my SA. 


I might be going to Paris soon, and I've even wondered if I should bring it with me and mention it to my SA there. At this point, although I do like Bamboo, I wouldn't mind waiting on a replacement or being offered a refund and no longer buying togo- not just because of the smell issue, but mainly because I like a stiff smooth leather more. 


Not sure what I'll end up doing. I'm in no way upset with H though. They handled things beautifully when I took back the original bag.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

stephc005 said:


> I've had my replacement bag for a few months and noticed that it does sometimes still smells. It never smells as strong or bad as my original, *but it definitely doesn't smell pleasant*. I've debated whether I should bring it back to the store or not. Thus far, I haven't mentioned it to my SA.
> 
> 
> I might be going to Paris soon, and I've even wondered if I should bring it with me and mention it to my SA there. At this point, although I do like Bamboo, I wouldn't mind waiting on a replacement or being offered a refund and no longer buying togo- not just because of the smell issue, but mainly because I like a stiff smooth leather more.
> 
> 
> Not sure what I'll end up doing. I'm in no way upset with H though. They handled things beautifully when I took back the original bag.



*steph*, IMO if your new bag has any type of skunk smell, take it back immediately to either your local H store or FSH.


----------



## Monceau

Is anyone aware if the "skunk" issue has arisen at other labels?
I know that H, LV and others have been buying up the tanneries, but many of them still 
produce for other houses. If this is a treatment issue, I wonder if it has been attributed to one factory.
If it is due to a treatment change brought on by new EU environmental regulations, then other leather
producers should be experiencing similar issues.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

chkpfbeliever said:


> Slightly off topic.  My SA told me that the best way to get the Museum tour in FSH is to write directly to FSH's management.  *Even though your local store can do the arrangement, you get more attention if you work with FSH directly. * She has been with the company for 10 years and have met some of top management over the years.  I guess she knows what she is talking about.



The same is true if you work directly with their corporate office regarding this skunk issue. I know from experience. Enough said.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Israeli_Flava said:


> The same is true if you work directly with their corporate office regarding this skunk issue. I know from experience. Enough said.



Good advice, *IF*


----------



## Caramelpudding

Israeli_Flava said:


> Do it! Chkpfbeliever is correct.



Will do! Not going to be pushed around!! It has been so traumatic!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Caramelpudding said:


> Will do! Not going to be pushed around!! It has been so traumatic!



I completely understand. I was the queen of pushed around. Write a letter to Corporate.


----------



## Birdonce

Another skunky belt strap. I ordered it maybe a month back but delivered it to my mom's so I just got it this weekend. Wore it all day today without noticing and tonight kept thinking the toddler had a poopy diaper. Just took the belt off and definitely - the smell is exactly like a skunk. I can smell it at least one-two feet away. Wrote hermes.com customer service to get it replaced. They had better not make me return my buckle!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Birdonce said:


> Another skunky belt strap. I ordered it maybe a month back but delivered it to my mom's so I just got it this weekend. Wore it all day today without noticing and tonight kept thinking the toddler had a poopy diaper. Just took the belt off and definitely - the smell is exactly like a skunk. I can smell it at least one-two feet away. Wrote hermes.com customer service to get it replaced. *They had better not make me return my buckle*!


Belts??? This is crazy! 
Now I will be verrrrry interested to hear how they handle this situation.... 
Since it's technically a "belt kit"... I bet they insist u return the whole thing.... unfortunately.
Is it passed the 30 days too????


----------



## Birdonce

Just at 30 days from ordering. I asked for an exchange - I want the strap not the money!


----------



## klynneann

Birdonce said:


> Another skunky belt strap. I ordered it maybe a month back but delivered it to my mom's so I just got it this weekend. Wore it all day today without noticing and tonight kept thinking the toddler had a poopy diaper. Just took the belt off and definitely - the smell is exactly like a skunk. I can smell it at least one-two feet away. Wrote hermes.com customer service to get it replaced. They had better not make me return my buckle!



Ugh, I'm sorry.


----------



## dollychic

Birdonce said:


> Another skunky belt strap. I ordered it maybe a month back but delivered it to my mom's so I just got it this weekend. Wore it all day today without noticing and tonight kept thinking the toddler had a poopy diaper. Just took the belt off and definitely - the smell is exactly like a skunk. I can smell it at least one-two feet away. Wrote hermes.com customer service to get it replaced. They had better not make me return my buckle!



Oooo that sucks. 
Hope u get a replacement asap ~ we shouldnt go thru this because of a mistake on H's part. They shd have recalled back all affected items rather than to sell it in the store!


----------



## Chloesam

I can't believe people are still buying defective leather goods.  You would think H.com and all H boutiques would have thoroughly tested all leather in each location by now!  I have a BI Constance long wallet with 1 piece that smells bad (it is faint but I know it is the same bad smell as my B) the rest of the wallet is fine.  I have decided to live with it.  I did however return my skunk B.


----------



## djsmom

Has anyone tried wrapping their smelly item in newspaper? I've read it helps eliminate the smell. So far, I haven't had any issues with my newly purchased Togo Kelly.


----------



## rania1981

I have an anemone birkin 30  coming in from paris between 20-24 november per my sa. Should i be afraid of a skunk?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

rania1981 said:


> I have an anemone birkin 30  coming in from paris between 20-24 november per my sa. Should i be afraid of a skunk?



*rania*, I would still do a sun test, i.e. put it in a sunny window for an hour. Just to be very sure.


----------



## Chloesam

rania1981 said:


> I have an anemone birkin 30  coming in from paris between 20-24 november per my sa. Should i be afraid of a skunk?



What type of leather is your B?


----------



## Birdonce

Birdonce said:


> Another skunky belt strap. I ordered it maybe a month back but delivered it to my mom's so I just got it this weekend. Wore it all day today without noticing and tonight kept thinking the toddler had a poopy diaper. Just took the belt off and definitely - the smell is exactly like a skunk. I can smell it at least one-two feet away. Wrote hermes.com customer service to get it replaced. They had better not make me return my buckle!


Update: I had sent an email to H.com Saturday since it was after-hours. Got the roboemail but no response. Sent another one yesterday - same thing. Finally called them today. Put me on hold for a few minutes, then said they would send me a FedEx label to return the belt (and buckle  ) for testing. So, fingers crossed this won't be an issue.

Also, echoing what someone else reported about the belt straps - the holes were too small and pushing the peg through stretched them out. Didn't bother me if I was keeping it, but if H.com complains, I'm going to throw a stink (pun intended) about whose fault that really is.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Birdonce said:


> Another skunky belt strap. I ordered it maybe a month back but delivered it to my mom's so I just got it this weekend. Wore it all day today without noticing and tonight kept thinking the toddler had a poopy diaper. Just took the belt off and definitely - the smell is exactly like a skunk. I can smell it at least one-two feet away. Wrote hermes.com customer service to get it replaced. They had better not make me return my buckle!



Oh no !! You're now the victim of the skunk !!! is that the same belt you brought to the meet ?  Must be Epsom and I can't help but laugh when you said it smell like a poopy diaper !!
Is there anything that the store can do ?


----------



## Miss Al

Birdonce, I think you should bring the belt to a store.


----------



## Birdonce

chkpfbeliever said:


> Oh no !! You're now the victim of the skunk !!! is that the same belt you brought to the meet ?  Must be Epsom and I can't help but laugh when you said it smell like a poopy diaper !!
> Is there anything that the store can do ?



No, it was one I bought from H.com. My SA couldn't find the combo I needed. I'm irritated that they are making me send back the buckle as well. If they don't return it, I will be calling customer service with my redheaded temper on.


----------



## webaj

Birdonce said:


> No, it was one I bought from H.com. My SA couldn't find the combo I needed. I'm irritated that they are making me send back the buckle as well. If they don't return it, I will be calling customer service with my redheaded temper on.


The replacement for my skunk 30 black Birkin has arrived. It is Clemence instead of Togo but has not a wiff of smell....though I still need to do the sun test. So far, I have no complaints about how my store handled this issue...they took it back with no questions, promised a replacement in about 3 months and delivered in 4 months.


----------



## bagidiotic

webaj said:


> The replacement for my skunk 30 black Birkin has arrived. It is Clemence instead of Togo but has not a wiff of smell....though I still need to do the sun test. So far, I have no complaints about how my store handled this issue...they took it back with no questions, promised a replacement in about 3 months and delivered in 4 months.



Great news 
Just in time for coming holidays


----------



## Kitty S.

webaj said:


> The replacement for my skunk 30 black Birkin has arrived. It is Clemence instead of Togo but has not a wiff of smell....though I still need to do the sun test. So far, I have no complaints about how my store handled this issue...they took it back with no questions, promised a replacement in about 3 months and delivered in 4 months.




Yay, congrats! &#128079; Hope it holds up!


----------



## Mindi B

I know of NO Clemence bags with this problem.  I'd say you're good to go--congrats!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

webaj said:


> The replacement for my skunk 30 black Birkin has arrived. It is Clemence instead of Togo but has not a wiff of smell....though I still need to do the sun test. So far, I have no complaints about how my store handled this issue...they took it back with no questions, promised a replacement in about 3 months and delivered in 4 months.



That's GREAT news, *webaj*. Sounds like H has this skunk situation under control now.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

webaj said:


> The replacement for my skunk 30 black Birkin has arrived. It is Clemence instead of Togo but has not a wiff of smell....though I still need to do the sun test. So far, I have no complaints about how my store handled this issue...they took it back with no questions, promised a replacement in about 3 months and delivered in 4 months.



I can only recall one clemence bag with skunky issues (bc it belonged to a PFer that I know) so I think you are safe my dear. Do the sun test just to be 1000000% sure but I'm certain you will be enjoying your new bag for years to come! Congrats!


----------



## webaj

Israeli_Flava said:


> I can only recall one clemence bag with skunky issues (bc it belonged to a PFer that I know) so I think you are safe my dear. Do the sun test just to be 1000000% sure but I'm certain you will be enjoying your new bag for years to come! Congrats!



Thank you! Will report in after sun test....if the weather gods would cooperate and send some sun to my part of the world!


----------



## medusa2020

Happy to report that I have received my replacement bag too, not quite the same color but no smell!  My SM has done a great job handling this situation.


----------



## DH sucker

webaj said:


> The replacement for my skunk 30 black Birkin has arrived. It is Clemence instead of Togo but has not a wiff of smell....though I still need to do the sun test. So far, I have no complaints about how my store handled this issue...they took it back with no questions, promised a replacement in about 3 months and delivered in 4 months.




Glad they were able to replace it so "quickly".  Hope you're enjoying your Clemence!


----------



## doves75

webaj said:


> The replacement for my skunk 30 black Birkin has arrived. It is Clemence instead of Togo but has not a wiff of smell....though I still need to do the sun test. So far, I have no complaints about how my store handled this issue...they took it back with no questions, promised a replacement in about 3 months and delivered in 4 months.







medusa2020 said:


> Happy to report that I have received my replacement bag too, not quite the same color but no smell!  My SM has done a great job handling this situation.




I'm glad you guys received the replacement bags. Congratulations..yay!!! &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## harlequin6

Israeli_Flava said:


> I can only recall one clemence bag with skunky issues (bc it belonged to a PFer that I know) so I think you are safe my dear. Do the sun test just to be 1000000% sure but I'm certain you will be enjoying your new bag for years to come! Congrats!



I had a Clemence Malachite Birkin with a skunky issue. It was sent back to Paris because my Hermes store had no history of this leather having an issue. They were ready to give me a refund but changed their mind even though they admitted it was stinky.


----------



## stephmorris11

Anyone know of box leather being stinky?  My sister is concerned that her new one may be.  But it has not been warm enough to really do a sun test.


----------



## bagidiotic

stephmorris11 said:


> Anyone know of box leather being stinky?  My sister is concerned that her new one may be.  But it has not been warm enough to really do a sun test.



Dont think box is affected


----------



## Juda

harlequin6 said:


> I had a Clemence Malachite Birkin with a skunky issue. It was sent back to Paris because my Hermes store had no history of this leather having an issue. They were ready to give me a refund but changed their mind even though they admitted it was stinky.



Did you get back your bag or a store credit ?I hope the latter.
Did the B have a normal leather smell before it became stinky?
what year stamp is it? Q? 
Thank you for you reply.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

harlequin6 said:


> I had a Clemence Malachite Birkin with a skunky issue. It was sent back to Paris because my Hermes store had no history of this leather having an issue. They were ready to give me a refund but changed their mind even though they admitted it was stinky.



This is terrible. So what happened???


----------



## harlequin6

Israeli_Flava said:


> This is terrible. So what happened???



I am still waiting and will be for a long time, according to an Hermes source from another Hermes store. My Birkin smelled without being in the heat. I am no longer interested in Hermes after this. They were writing me a refund check when a SM stopped the refund, it really was a stinker. The stinky bags are still arriving at Hermes stores, SA try to check them before showing them to loyal customers. They lost many buyers. There are two odors the skunk and a chemical one as well.


----------



## HfromT

harlequin6 said:


> I am still waiting and will be for a long time, according to an Hermes source from another Hermes store. My Birkin smelled without being in the heat. I am no longer interested in Hermes after this. They were writing me a refund check when a SM stopped the refund, it really was a stinker. The stinky bags are still arriving at Hermes stores, SA try to check them before showing them to loyal customers. They lost many buyers. There are two odors the skunk and a chemical one as well.



*Harlequin6*, this is just awful!!!  I don't blame you for stating you're no longer interested in Hermes after this situation.  It is inexcusable behavior on the part of Hermes.  I'm heartbroken for everyone who has been touched by this issue.

I have to say, I usually give my best friend an SLG for Christmas, but I won't be this year, just in case I end up giving her a stinker.  Don't want her to have to deal with these issues as a result of a gift!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

harlequin6 said:


> I am still waiting and will be for a long time, according to an Hermes source from another Hermes store. My Birkin smelled without being in the heat. *I am no longer interested in Hermes after this. They were writing me a refund check when a SM stopped the refund, it really was a stinker. The stinky bags are still arriving at Hermes stores*, SA try to check them before showing them to loyal customers. They lost many buyers. There are two odors the skunk and a chemical one as well.



*harlequin*, to say this is horrible is an understatement. So sorry to hear that this happened to you! I think that if anyone buys a skunk then they should get a credit, refund or another bag ~ and it is up to the customer to make that decision. H has really let the ball drop with the handling of the skunk issue.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

harlequin6 said:


> I am still waiting and will be for a long time, according to an Hermes source from another Hermes store. My Birkin smelled without being in the heat. I am no longer interested in Hermes after this. *They were writing me a refund check when a SM stopped the refund, it really was a stinker. *The stinky bags are still arriving at Hermes stores, SA try to check them before showing them to loyal customers. They lost many buyers. There are two odors the skunk and a chemical one as well.



WHY????? This is illogical.


----------



## chicinthecity777

harlequin6 said:


> I am still waiting and will be for a long time, according to an Hermes source from another Hermes store. My Birkin smelled without being in the heat. I am no longer interested in Hermes after this. They were writing me a refund check when a SM stopped the refund, it really was a stinker. The stinky bags are still arriving at Hermes stores, SA try to check them before showing them to loyal customers. They lost many buyers. There are two odors the skunk and a chemical one as well.



Why would the SM stop the refund? I would go over this SM and go straight to Paris!


----------



## Mariapia

harlequin6 said:


> I am still waiting and will be for a long time, according to an Hermes source from another Hermes store. My Birkin smelled without being in the heat. I am no longer interested in Hermes after this. They were writing me a refund check when a SM stopped the refund, it really was a stinker. The stinky bags are still arriving at Hermes stores, SA try to check them before showing them to loyal customers. They lost many buyers. There are two odors the skunk and a chemical one as well.




Harlequin , I am speechless!
How could the SM make such a decision ?
And how can Hermes still send stinky bags to the boutiques?
I suppose that some ladies, unaware of what ´s going on, don't even return their stunks, thinking the smell will finally go away... and H could be counting  on that..


----------



## Miss Al

harlequin6 said:
			
		

> I am still waiting and will be for a long time, according to an Hermes source from another Hermes store. My Birkin smelled without being in the heat. I am no longer interested in Hermes after this. They were writing me a refund check when a SM stopped the refund, it really was a stinker. The stinky bags are still arriving at Hermes stores, SA try to check them before showing them to loyal customers. They lost many buyers. There are two odors the skunk and a chemical one as well.



Are you saying that the chemical smell is also a leather defect? Oh no!


----------



## pierina2

Some good news for a change - the Turquoise Kelly arrived yesterday!

It was togo and I asked for a replacement in clemence, which I got.  I didn't have a clemence Kelly yet and wasn't up for another try with togo.  This bag is wonderfully soft and the leather smells exactly like leather.  It's a joy to have sitting on the desk where I can see it and smell it.

My store couldn't have been more helpful or courteous, forwarding any information they got from Paris right away.  The bag went to them in June.  It was not one of the stink-up- the-room bags but the odor was unmistakeable.  It got bad enough that I was very conscious of the smell when I was carrying it.

In July they said that Paris had deemed it defective and would replace it with the same bag in clemence.  An approximate three month time frame was given.

It arrived just short of five months later, so was gone nearly six months.  But well worth the wait!  Wishing everyone else affected a happy resolution.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

pierina2 said:


> Some good news for a change - the Turquoise Kelly arrived yesterday!
> 
> It was togo and I asked for a replacement in clemence, which I got.  I didn't have a clemence Kelly yet and wasn't up for another try with togo.  This bag is wonderfully soft and the leather smells exactly like leather.  It's a joy to have sitting on the desk where I can see it and smell it.
> 
> My store couldn't have been more helpful or courteous, forwarding any information they got from Paris right away.  The bag went to them in June.  It was not one of the stink-up- the-room bags but the odor was unmistakeable.  It got bad enough that I was very conscious of the smell when I was carrying it.
> 
> In July they said that Paris had deemed it defective and would replace it with the same bag in clemence.  An approximate three month time frame was given.
> 
> It arrived just short of five months later, so was gone nearly six months.  But well worth the wait!  Wishing everyone else affected a happy resolution.



Just GORGEOUS, *pierina* and that turquoise K is so beautiful for you!


----------



## luckylove

pierina2 said:


> Some good news for a change - the Turquoise Kelly arrived yesterday!
> 
> It was togo and I asked for a replacement in clemence, which I got.  I didn't have a clemence Kelly yet and wasn't up for another try with togo.  This bag is wonderfully soft and the leather smells exactly like leather.  It's a joy to have sitting on the desk where I can see it and smell it.
> 
> My store couldn't have been more helpful or courteous, forwarding any information they got from Paris right away.  The bag went to them in June.  It was not one of the stink-up- the-room bags but the odor was unmistakeable.  It got bad enough that I was very conscious of the smell when I was carrying it.
> 
> In July they said that Paris had deemed it defective and would replace it with the same bag in clemence.  An approximate three month time frame was given.
> 
> It arrived just short of five months later, so was gone nearly six months.  But well worth the wait!  Wishing everyone else affected a happy resolution.



So thrilled for you!!!! Congratulations on your stunning kelly!! She was well worth the long wait!!


----------



## HerLuv

My friend just got an epsom B from FSH 3 weeks ago. I smelled it when she showed it to me and it was definitely a skunk smell. Having experienced the skunk odor with my togo b, i am positive hers is another stinker. I cant believe it is still happening... especially coming from FSH! Her epsom is way softer than mine btw.


----------



## HfromT

pierina2 said:


> Some good news for a change - the Turquoise Kelly arrived yesterday!
> 
> It was togo and I asked for a replacement in clemence, which I got.  I didn't have a clemence Kelly yet and wasn't up for another try with togo.  This bag is wonderfully soft and the leather smells exactly like leather.  It's a joy to have sitting on the desk where I can see it and smell it.
> 
> My store couldn't have been more helpful or courteous, forwarding any information they got from Paris right away.  The bag went to them in June.  It was not one of the stink-up- the-room bags but the odor was unmistakeable.  It got bad enough that I was very conscious of the smell when I was carrying it.
> 
> In July they said that Paris had deemed it defective and would replace it with the same bag in clemence.  An approximate three month time frame was given.
> 
> It arrived just short of five months later, so was gone nearly six months.  But well worth the wait!  Wishing everyone else affected a happy resolution.




Such a beautiful "Pierina blue"!  You must be so happy to have this ordeal over and done with.


----------



## bagidiotic

pierina2 said:


> Some good news for a change - the Turquoise Kelly arrived yesterday!
> 
> It was togo and I asked for a replacement in clemence, which I got.  I didn't have a clemence Kelly yet and wasn't up for another try with togo.  This bag is wonderfully soft and the leather smells exactly like leather.  It's a joy to have sitting on the desk where I can see it and smell it.
> 
> My store couldn't have been more helpful or courteous, forwarding any information they got from Paris right away.  The bag went to them in June.  It was not one of the stink-up- the-room bags but the odor was unmistakeable.  It got bad enough that I was very conscious of the smell when I was carrying it.
> 
> In July they said that Paris had deemed it defective and would replace it with the same bag in clemence.  An approximate three month time frame was given.
> 
> It arrived just short of five months later, so was gone nearly six months.  But well worth the wait!  Wishing everyone else affected a happy resolution.



What a good  news
Just in time for holidays


----------



## klynneann

pierina2 said:


> Some good news for a change - the Turquoise Kelly arrived yesterday!
> 
> It was togo and I asked for a replacement in clemence, which I got.  I didn't have a clemence Kelly yet and wasn't up for another try with togo.  This bag is wonderfully soft and the leather smells exactly like leather.  It's a joy to have sitting on the desk where I can see it and smell it.
> 
> My store couldn't have been more helpful or courteous, forwarding any information they got from Paris right away.  The bag went to them in June.  It was not one of the stink-up- the-room bags but the odor was unmistakeable.  It got bad enough that I was very conscious of the smell when I was carrying it.
> 
> In July they said that Paris had deemed it defective and would replace it with the same bag in clemence.  An approximate three month time frame was given.
> 
> It arrived just short of five months later, so was gone nearly six months.  But well worth the wait!  Wishing everyone else affected a happy resolution.



Just beautiful!  So glad you finally got her.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

HerLuv said:


> My friend just got an epsom B from FSH 3 weeks ago. I smelled it when she showed it to me and it was definitely a skunk smell. Having experienced the skunk odor with my togo b, i am positive hers is another stinker. I cant believe it is still happening... especially coming from FSH! Her epsom is way softer than mine btw.



This is sad to hear, why oh why doesn't H have this skunk issue under control by now? If this B smelled like a skunk while still in the box, why is H selling them to their customers? Hopefully, this wasn't the case because that's just not right.


----------



## purselover888

pierina2 said:


> Some good news for a change - the Turquoise Kelly arrived yesterday!
> 
> It was togo and I asked for a replacement in clemence, which I got.  I didn't have a clemence Kelly yet and wasn't up for another try with togo.  This bag is wonderfully soft and the leather smells exactly like leather.  It's a joy to have sitting on the desk where I can see it and smell it.
> 
> My store couldn't have been more helpful or courteous, forwarding any information they got from Paris right away.  The bag went to them in June.  It was not one of the stink-up- the-room bags but the odor was unmistakeable.  It got bad enough that I was very conscious of the smell when I was carrying it.
> 
> In July they said that Paris had deemed it defective and would replace it with the same bag in clemence.  An approximate three month time frame was given.
> 
> It arrived just short of five months later, so was gone nearly six months.  But well worth the wait!  Wishing everyone else affected a happy resolution.



Congrats - thanks for sharing the beauty!  Enjoy!


----------



## pierina2

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Just GORGEOUS, *pierina* and that turquoise K is so beautiful for you!





luckylove said:


> So thrilled for you!!!! Congratulations on your stunning kelly!! She was well worth the long wait!!





HfromT said:


> Such a beautiful "Pierina blue"!  You must be so happy to have this ordeal over and done with.





bagidiotic said:


> What a good  news
> Just in time for holidays





klynneann said:


> Just beautiful!  So glad you finally got her.





purselover888 said:


> Congrats - thanks for sharing the beauty!  Enjoy!





Thank you so very much for all your lovely comments!!!    It is such a relief to have it all over with.


----------



## BagItUp10

pierina2 said:


> Thank you so very much for all your lovely comments!!!    It is such a relief to have it all over with.


I have been reading this thread with great pain... I am a huge Hermes fan and haven't bought any leather items since the skunk issue. What I do not understand about this whole ordeal is why is it up to Hermes whether they do give you a refund or not? Shouldn't this be up to local law? And are there people on here that have filled a law suit when not receiving their refund?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

pierina2 said:


> Thank you so very much for all your lovely comments!!!    It is such a relief to have it all over with.



*Congrats dear I'm so glad this ordeal is over for you as well. It is so draining. 
That Kelly is a real beauty!*


----------



## audreylita

BagItUp10 said:


> I have been reading this thread with great pain... I am a huge Hermes fan and haven't bought any leather items since the skunk issue. What I do not understand about this whole ordeal is why is it up to Hermes whether they do give you a refund or not? Shouldn't this be up to local law? And are there people on here that have filled a law suit when not receiving their refund?



There is no governmental law that can legislate whether a retail establishment gives out a store credit or a refund.  That is for each retail establishment to decide their store policies.


----------



## MASEML

Just to add on, in the USA, their policy provides for a return period of 30 days, with the exception of final sale items. So if the "skunk" is discovered within 30 days, customers can return for store credit or exchange. Otherwise, up to the discretion of the store for returns outside of the window.

I think something else to keep in mind is that H isn't selling skunk bags purposefully or with ill intent. So it sounds like they are trying to accommodate everyone with a skunk bag, and I haven't heard yet of a store rejecting a skunk bag for at least an exchange.


----------



## cr1stalangel

MASEML said:


> Just to add on, in the USA, their policy provides for a return period of 30 days, with the exception of final sale items. So if the "skunk" is discovered within 30 days, customers can return for store credit or exchange. Otherwise, up to the discretion of the store for returns outside of the window.
> 
> I think something else to keep in mind is that H isn't selling skunk bags purposefully or with ill intent. So it sounds like they are trying to accommodate everyone with a skunk bag, and I haven't heard yet of a store rejecting a skunk bag for at least an exchange.



Though I agree with you that H is not doing any of this on purpose, but there's quite a few stories in here with stores rejecting a skunk bag for an exchange or rejecting that it's a skunk bag period. Unfortunately I might add...


----------



## Monceau

audreylita said:


> There is no governmental law that can legislate whether a retail establishment gives out a store credit or a refund.  That is for each retail establishment to decide their store policies.


Actually, there are state laws prohibiting sales of items where the buyer has been misled or the item was misrepresented. Many fall under "implied warranty" and "false advertising" type laws, but any misrepresentation or misleading sale could be called into question.  A business can't knowingly sell damaged or defective goods as whole.

If a customer wanted press the issue, I'm certain they could demand a refund within a reasonable timeframe, but it might burn bridges with the boutique.


----------



## audreylita

Monceau said:


> Actually, there are state laws prohibiting sales of items where the buyer has been misled or the item was misrepresented. Many fall under "false advertising" type laws, but any misrepresentation or misleading sale could be called into question.  A business can't knowingly sell damaged or defective goods as whole.
> 
> If a customer wanted press the issue, I'm certain they could demand a refund, but it might burn bridges with the boutique.



Hermes is not intentionally misleading customers to buy faulty products.  

And I was a lawmaker for many years so am not speaking without knowledge.


----------



## Monceau

I still maintain protections are available to purchasers under implied warranty provisions in State laws and the Uniform Commercial code.  

From the NH Dept of Justice:


_But what happens when a buyer "accepts" the merchandise and later discovers that it fails to meet the sales contract and warranty requirements? The buyer may be able to revoke acceptance of the merchandise, and, in effect, secure a "refund." Under the UCC, a buyer may revoke acceptance of merchandise that fails to satisfy sales contract requirements if:

The buyer accepted the merchandise before discovering the defect, and the defect was not readily apparent or easily discovered, or the seller assured the buyer that there was no defect
The buyer accepted the merchandise knowing it had a defect and reasonably assumed that the defect would be cured, yet the defect has not been cured
In either case, the consumer's revocation of acceptance must satisfy at least these preconditions:

The nonconformity of the good "substantially impairs" its value
The buyer notifies the seller within a reasonable time, before the good deteriorates substantially" due to causes unrelated to the defect related to the revocation
The buyer exercises the proper degree of care to protect the seller's interest in the good_


----------



## audreylita

Monceau said:


> I still maintain protections are available to purchasers under implied warranty provisions in State laws and the Uniform Commercial code.
> 
> From the NH Dept of Justice:
> 
> 
> _But what happens when a buyer "accepts" the merchandise and later discovers that it fails to meet the sales contract and warranty requirements? The buyer may be able to revoke acceptance of the merchandise, and, in effect, secure a "refund." Under the UCC, a buyer may revoke acceptance of merchandise that fails to satisfy sales contract requirements if:
> 
> The buyer accepted the merchandise before discovering the defect, and the defect was not readily apparent or easily discovered, or the seller assured the buyer that there was no defect
> The buyer accepted the merchandise knowing it had a defect and reasonably assumed that the defect would be cured, yet the defect has not been cured
> In either case, the consumer's revocation of acceptance must satisfy at least these preconditions:
> 
> The nonconformity of the good "substantially impairs" its value
> The buyer notifies the seller within a reasonable time, before the good deteriorates substantially" due to causes unrelated to the defect related to the revocation
> The buyer exercises the proper degree of care to protect the seller's interest in the good_



Given this, you would need to hire a lawyer to sue Hermes.  My hat is off to anyone who would go that route.  Clearly it would be costly and their relationship with Hermes would be in the toilet.  

Everyone here seems to have gotten a positive resolution.  Someone asked a simply question which I responded to and I'm not about to debate my response.


----------



## pierina2

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Congrats dear I'm so glad this ordeal is over for you as well. It is so draining.
> That Kelly is a real beauty!*



Thank you dear *IF*.    My experience was nothing like your ordeal but even so, it's awfully nice not to have to worry about it any more.


----------



## BagItUp10

Ladies, thanks a lot for all your replies. I live in EU and in my country you could sue Hermes for selling you a faulty product. I personally do not think I would ever go that route though. I am just going to lay low until they have this skunk issue under control - my wallet is already thanking me


----------



## MASEML

absolutely, the costs associated with litigation far outweigh any damages anyone would receive from Hermes. Maximum damages here would be the cost of the bag (the purchase price). This would also be in add'n to burning a bridge.

Also agree (thanks for raising monceau) that the UCC allows purchasers to rescind a sales contract under the implied warranty provision, but it sounds to me (I think), that there may be a minor distinction with the UCC and claims of misrepresentation. In my mind, in the former, a valid contract is formed, but a term is breached; whereas in the latter, a non-binding contract was formed. You are right, outcome is the same - buyer is entitled to damages (purchase price). This all assumes, hermes is being uncooperative, and the buyer is driven to litigate.


----------



## chicinthecity777

I agree with those posts. Suing H is not going to get much results apart from probably been excluded from ever buying from them again. From what I read here, 99% cases had been offered redund or replacement.


----------



## Mindi B

Sometimes it just takes a little persistence.  After my second skunk, I was offered a store credit, but I asked, politely, for a refund, and it was granted.  I do have a fairly long and very positive relationship with this boutique, but they still didn't particularly WANT to give a refund (as it probably effects their bottom line)--still, they were cooperative when gently prodded.  It's not necessary to take the first offer as the final offer.  Any retailer will try for a resolution most beneficial to them. . . but that's negotiable.


----------



## Mindi B

audreylita said:


> Hermes is not intentionally misleading customers to buy faulty products.
> 
> And I was a lawmaker for many years so am not speaking without knowledge.



I am not educated in the law, but it does seem to me that proving any given bag was known to be defective prior to sale would be challenging, to say the least.  I agree with audreylita: I really don't think Hermes is conspiring to pass off skunky bags to an innocent public.  That would be incredibly short-sighted for a company as old and storied as Hermes.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> Sometimes it just takes a little persistence.  *After my second skunk, I was offered a store credit, but I asked, politely, for a refund, and it was granted.*  I do have a fairly long and very positive relationship with this boutique, but they still didn't particularly WANT to give a refund (as it probably effects their bottom line)--still, they were cooperative when gently prodded.  It's not necessary to take the first offer as the final offer.  Any retailer will try for a resolution most beneficial to them. . . but that's negotiable.



Good for you, *Mindi* for being persistent and negotiating a refund with H.


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, Vigee!  Assertiveness is not always my strong suit, but I felt pretty strongly that I was making a reasonable request under the circumstances.  And the boutique knows it will be seeing my money again!  :shame:


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> Thank you, Vigee!  Assertiveness is not always my strong suit, but I felt pretty strongly that I was making a reasonable request under the circumstances.  *And the boutique knows it will be seeing my money again!  *:shame:



Good for you, *Mindi*. I consider that a win-win resolution and what I would have desired in a skunk bag situation.


----------



## audreylita

I was automatically given a store credit for my skunk bag.  What I wanted was a replacement but since may bag had been a special order they said no.  I don't think one of the colors was available at that time and was very sad it wasn't going to be replaced.

When I asked for a refund instead of the store credit I was told yes they could do it.  But since I am a regular client decided to just keep the credit, it was splitting hairs for me at that point.  

The resolution was quick.  At no time was there an problem and Hermes was cooperative, professional and sympathetic to the situation.  They could not have handled it better.


----------



## Monceau

I'm afraid the intent of my post has been misunderstood. I am truly sorry for my lack of clarity and I hope I have not offended anyone or created any unpleasantness on the forum.

I would never suggest a litigious response to the "skunk" bag issue. I was merely sharing information that 
regulations exist that address the sale of defective merchandise. This was in response to *BagitUp10*'s initial question.  

I do not believe that Hermes has intentionally sold defective merchandise or misled customers. The current quality issue is an unfortunate occurrence  that they are clearly working to resolve with customers. I am a loyal customer and will continue to be so. 

A business does not have to have ill intent to sell defective merchandise, it happens to even the best of businesses if they are around long enough. I have a long relationship with my HVAC company. They recently installed a new HVAC unit that turned out to be defective. Since it was under warranty, it was replaced - no harm, no foul. Merchandise like handbags may not have a written warranty against defects, but they do have an implied warranty. The law makes provisions for consumer protections regarding implied warranties. This was the general point I wanted to share in response to *BagItUp's* question. I was not suggesting that anyone pursue a litigious resolution. 

I am sorry if I failed to properly convey my thoughts or if I offended anyone.  
I feel for everyone on this forum that has been impacted by this issue, and I feel for Hermes and their employees as they try to reach the best resolution.


----------



## Monceau

Mindi B said:


> Sometimes it just takes a little persistence.  After my second skunk, I was offered a store credit, but I asked, politely, for a refund, and it was granted.  I do have a fairly long and very positive relationship with this boutique, but they still didn't particularly WANT to give a refund (as it probably effects their bottom line)--still, they were cooperative when gently prodded.  It's not necessary to take the first offer as the final offer.  Any retailer will try for a resolution most beneficial to them. . . but that's negotiable.


So glad to hear you reached a positive resolution, *Mindi*!
I hope your perfect bag is on its way to you soon!


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, Monceau!  And thank you for the legal information, as well.  There is a wealth of knowledge available from our members--It is appreciated!


----------



## Monceau

audreylita said:


> Given this, you would need to hire a lawyer to sue Hermes.  My hat is off to anyone who would go that route.  Clearly it would be costly and their relationship with Hermes would be in the toilet.
> 
> Everyone here seems to have gotten a positive resolution.  Someone asked a simply question which I responded to and I'm not about to debate my response.


I have re-read my post and I can see how it came across as hard and overtly clinical.
I am so sorry, that was not my intent, *Audreylita*.

Your insights are always so helpful. I jumped the gun in trying to share some information and phrased it poorly. Please accept my apologies.


----------



## BagItUp10

Oh *Monceau* I do not think you have offended anyone. I hope I didn't stir the pot too much. I have 3 lovely birkins and am looking to branch out and buy a kelly or a bolide. I work very hard for my money and do not want to spend it on a possible skunk bag. I therefore just wanted to have a clear view of my possibilities just in case I end up with a skunk bag. I still believe that I could sue H in my country, intentionally or not, guarantee given or not, store policies or not... I guess I live in customer heaven ! My personal costs for a lawyer would be minimal as I have taken out insurance policy for these type of law suits (not that I have ever sued anyone, but I guess if the s hits the fan you might as well be covered). So I was merely exploring my options just in case things went extremely south. I have had a very bad experience in LV, but never with my lovely H SA. Nonetheless, you never know how they will respond until you are in that situation. So for now, no H bags for me ...


----------



## BagItUp10

Mindi B said:


> Thank you, Monceau!  And thank you for the legal information, as well.  There is a wealth of knowledge available from our members--It is appreciated!


I too was pleasantly surprised by all the knowledge on our forum.  to all the smart ladies on here!


----------



## Birdonce

Thanks, monceau, for explaining further! I know all of us here are enormous fans of Hermes (otherwise why be here?) but we also shouldn't expect to be grateful for the choice either to be stuck with a stinky bag or to have an enormous store credit with no guarantee we would ever be offered the bag we wanted in replacement! while Hermes didn't intentionally make stinky bags, they are still responsible for ensuring their bags are free of defects and that unfortunately includes "manning up" and taken the financial hit rather than pushing that off on their blameless customers.

I was happy to take a store credit for my belt strap, as it was small and I knew I would use it easily but I would be angry to have a $10,000+ credit waiting for possibly years before I used it. Some people have saved and scrimped for their one or two lifetime bags, and don't have enough discretionary income to say "eh, I guess I'll take whatever I can get."


----------



## audreylita

Monceau said:


> I have re-read my post and I can see how it came across as hard and overtly clinical.
> I am so sorry, that was not my intent, *Audreylita*.
> 
> Your insights are always so helpful. I jumped the gun in trying to share some information and phrased it poorly. Please accept my apologies.


----------



## obsessed1

luckylove said:


> So happy to hear your kelly is perfect.  I also purchased a togo kelly recently and it is just fine as well.




I was just offered a Togo B (R Stamp).  

Should I be worried??  Unfortunately, I live in Winterland and I'm uncertain as to when I'll be able to do a proper sun test.


----------



## Nahreen

obsessed1 said:


> I was just offered a Togo B (R Stamp).
> 
> Should I be worried??  Unfortunately, I live in Winterland and I'm uncertain as to when I'll be able to do a proper sun test.



If it is your dreambag you should take it. I also live in a cold country and my dream arrived in October and no sun out to do the test. But my smell of lovely leather so far and I enjoy using it. I'll deal with the skunk issue if I have to but don't worry about it.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

obsessed1 said:


> I was just offered a Togo B (R Stamp).
> 
> Should I be worried??  Unfortunately, I live in Winterland and I'm uncertain as to when I'll be able to do a proper sun test.



Not all H Bs are defective, I bought 3 Bs in a 2-month time period this year and all are fine and skunk-free. Yes, I would buy it if you love it. Good luck and let us know what you decide to do.


----------



## Mindi B

I, too, agree that you should go for it!  If it were me (and if you have a comfortable relationship with the boutique) I might ask, "If it does turn out that this bag has a problem, what would your remedy be?" so you'll have an idea of where the boutique stands on the issue.  "Issue?  What issue?  There IS no issue!" would be the WRONG response from the boutique.


----------



## MASEML

I just purchased a B in Togo (R stamp) and haven't had any issues so far. I'm also in cold climate now but if I have to deal with that issue down the road, I will.


----------



## joleenzy

Hello everybody, I just ordered a B 30 Togo SHW. Now I'm a little afraid of the stunk. Do you think I should rather buy a Eposm or Clemence B? And is there a price difference?


----------



## obsessed1

Thank you ladies so much for your reassurances.  I've wanted a B for so long and I just want things to go smoothly.


----------



## crochetbella

Birdonce said:


> Thanks, monceau, for explaining further! I know all of us here are enormous fans of Hermes (otherwise why be here?) but we also shouldn't expect to be grateful for the choice either to be stuck with a stinky bag or to have an enormous store credit with no guarantee we would ever be offered the bag we wanted in replacement! while Hermes didn't intentionally make stinky bags, they are still responsible for ensuring their bags are free of defects and that unfortunately includes "manning up" and taken the financial hit rather than pushing that off on their blameless customers.
> 
> I was happy to take a store credit for my belt strap, as it was small and I knew I would use it easily but I would be angry to have a $10,000+ credit waiting for possibly years before I used it. Some people have saved and scrimped for their one or two lifetime bags, and don't have enough discretionary income to say "eh, I guess I'll take whatever I can get."





I was thinking along similar lines when people were saying you'd "burn your bridge" at H if you ever felt the need to sue them or take other measures to get a refund. If their customer service was ever that bad, I would consider the bridge to my wallet burned by them.


----------



## luckylove

obsessed1 said:


> I was just offered a Togo B (R Stamp).
> 
> Should I be worried??  Unfortunately, I live in Winterland and I'm uncertain as to when I'll be able to do a proper sun test.



Definitely get it if you love it.  You can try to heat the bag with a hairdryer since you can't really do a sun test just yet. Many newer bags have been problem free, so I wouldn't  hesitate to buy your dream bag. Good luck!


----------



## luckylove

Ladies, have any of you experienced the odor problem with one of your bags, but upon exposing it to heat, it smells of burning rubber rather than "skunk?"  The odor is quite strong and gives me a headache.  When the bag is cool, the odor is not present or is greatly diminished.  Even when the bag was first purchased, I never thought it smelled quite right.... I kept smelling something today when I was out with DH.  It was a warm, sunny day and the odor kept following me.  I dared to smell the bag and asked DS and DH to smell it too.  They thought is was really horrible.  I can't bear the thought of surrendering yet another bag to this problem.


----------



## stephmorris11

luckylove said:


> Ladies, have any of you experienced the odor problem with one of your bags, but upon exposing it to heat, it smells of burning rubber rather than "skunk?"  The odor is quite strong and gives me a headache.  When the bag is cool, the odor is not present or is greatly diminished.  Even when the bag was first purchased, I never thought it smelled quite right.... I kept smelling something today when I was out with DH.  It was a warm, sunny day and the odor kept following me.  I dared to smell the bag and asked DS and DH to smell it too.  They thought is was really horrible.  I can't bear the thought of surrendering yet another bag to this problem.



That is exactly how my 2 bags smelled in the heat.  Same thing in cooler temperatures, it would almost completely disappear!  Crazy!  Take it in right away.  It will take a long while but you can't live with a defective bag like this.


----------



## luckylove

stephmorris11 said:


> That is exactly how my 2 bags smelled in the heat.  Same thing in cooler temperatures, it would almost completely disappear!  Crazy!  Take it in right away.  It will take a long while but you can't live with a defective bag like this.



Thanks for your reply! I am so sorry you had two like this! Have you received a replacement or refund?  I had two skunks (that truly smelled of skunk). One, I was given a refund, but the other is still in Paris for review.  I hated to give up those two bags!!  I also had a BE SLG with the skunk issue and was given an immediate refund. This bag that smells of burning rubber is a P Stamp.


----------



## prettychic

MASEML said:


> I just purchased a B in Togo (R stamp) and haven't had any issues so far. I'm also in cold climate now but if I have to deal with that issue down the road, I will.



MASEML, I just purchased a gold kelly in Togo (R stamped) so far no issues but no sun yet. What a coincidence we seem to have similar taste, I believe we both got those monogrammed Burberry Ponchos recently, too. I think we chatted on the Burberry poncho thread...


----------



## MASEML

prettychic said:


> MASEML, I just purchased a gold kelly in Togo (R stamped) so far no issues but no sun yet. What a coincidence we seem to have similar taste, I believe we both got those monogrammed Burberry Ponchos recently, too. I think we chatted on the Burberry poncho thread...



We're twins! Yes, we did chat on the Burberry thread, aren't you loving the monogrammed poncho? I just stopped by the Burberry store yesterday to catch up with my SA, he said they stopped the monogramming, so we've got limited pieces  

Congrats on your Kelly! Will look great with the poncho, and anything else in your wardrobe (since it's a neutral color and classic accessory). 

Great to see you here Prettychic! Will I also see you on chanel too? Another favorite thread!


----------



## prettychic

MASEML said:


> We're twins! Yes, we did chat on the Burberry thread, aren't you loving the monogrammed poncho? I just stopped by the Burberry store yesterday to catch up with my SA, he said they stopped the monogramming, so we've got limited pieces
> 
> Congrats on your Kelly! Will look great with the poncho, and anything else in your wardrobe (since it's a neutral color and classic accessory).
> 
> Great to see you here Prettychic! Will I also see you on chanel too? Another favorite thread!



:tpfrox:


----------



## Sensational11

Hi. For those who are thinking of bringing in their affected bags to FSH, I just had my togo stamp Q Birkin replaced there. They are well aware of this issue and after taking a sniff of my bag, SA spoke to her manager and I was told the smell cannot be removed through spa/repair and was offered an immediate replacement from their current stock. Although I'm not loving this replacement bag as much as the one I returned sadly, I am still very pleased with the way they handled this. I read that for some, returns/replacements could take months at their local stores so maybe this would be a better option. Hope this helps.


----------



## Chloesam

Sensational11 said:


> Hi. For those who are thinking of bringing in their affected bags to FSH, I just had my togo stamp Q Birkin replaced there. They are well aware of this issue and after taking a sniff of my bag, SA spoke to her manager and I was told the smell cannot be removed through spa/repair and was offered an immediate replacement from their current stock. Although I'm not loving this replacement bag as much as the one I returned sadly, I am still very pleased with the way they handled this. I read that for some, returns/replacements could take months at their local stores so maybe this would be a better option. Hope this helps.


Thanks for posting. This is good info for me.  I think I will bring one of my SLG's with me to Paris to be replaced if possible rather than going to my local H boutique.


----------



## obsessed1

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Not all H Bs are defective, I bought 3 Bs in a 2-month time period this year and all are fine and skunk-free. Yes, I would buy it if you love it. Good luck and let us know what you decide to do.




I decided to go for it.  It's a belated push present for my second daughter who was born this year.  So I really want the bag to have an R stamp.  

If there's an issue I will deal with it then.  At least the issue has made the media.  I'm so appreciative of the ladies who had to initially bring this problem to light.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

obsessed1 said:


> I decided to go for it.  It's a belated push present for my second daughter who was born this year.  So I really want the bag to have an R stamp.
> 
> If there's an issue I will deal with it then.  At least the issue has made the media.  I'm so appreciative of the ladies who had to initially bring this problem to light.



Congrats!!! please posts if you have the time!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Did other people go for different leather choices and which ones did you go for? I am trying to figure out if that is not best. 

Congrats for all those who got replacements. &#127800;&#127802;&#127801;&#127799;&#128144;


----------



## arlv8500

Hi everyone,

I need your opinion. I ended up with a stinker, and was offered a replacement, however, I'm having trouble letting go, because it's a colour that is no longer in production, and I have been told the replacement can only be from this/future collections...  I can't bare the smell in the heat! But I can't let go of the colour! 

What would you do?


----------



## Sensational11

arlv8500 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I need your opinion. I ended up with a stinker, and was offered a replacement, however, I'm having trouble letting go, because it's a colour that is no longer in production, and I have been told the replacement can only be from this/future collections...  I can't bare the smell in the heat! But I can't let go of the colour!
> 
> What would you do?



I know how you feel. It was hard letting go of my BE ghw togo birkin just two weeks ago too.
I ended up taking a replacement bag that they offered from a few choices. I love BE to bits but there is no way I could bring her out without getting stares or SAs spraying perfume when I leave the store. It was embarrassing. If you really want the exact same colour replacement, maybe you could discuss it with your SA again? See if they could work something out. Good luck!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

arlv8500 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I need your opinion. I ended up with a stinker, and was offered a replacement, however, I'm having trouble letting go, because it's a colour that is no longer in production, and I have been told the replacement can only be from this/future collections...  I can't bare the smell in the heat! But I can't let go of the colour!
> 
> What would you do?



*arlv*, let it go and don't look back. I feel for you but you can't live with a skunk IMO.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

arlv8500 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I need your opinion. I ended up with a stinker, and was offered a replacement, however, I'm having trouble letting go, because it's a colour that is no longer in production, and I have been told the replacement can only be from this/future collections...  I can't bare the smell in the heat! But I can't let go of the colour!
> 
> What would you do?



Oh darling you must let the bag go. The smell will not go away. I know it's hard but seriously do you want to smell like PePeLePew owns a Birkin? No. Ask for SO of another color you love. Hermes does such amazing colors...u must try to be offered something u love....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Sarah_sarah said:


> Did other people go for different leather choices and which ones did you go for? I am trying to figure out if that is not best.
> 
> Congrats for all those who got replacements. &#55356;&#57144;&#55356;&#57146;&#55356;&#57145;&#55356;&#57143;&#55357;&#56464;



I think it all depends on what's available. If the same bag is available in stock, you will get exactly same bag (even exchange so no money needs to change hands). But if the skunk you have is not available for exact replacement, it is up to H as to your options. The goal is to give you the exact same bag but that is not always possible. As I have been on this thread since the beginning, I can tell you that each SM handles things with their own twist.


----------



## chicinthecity777

arlv8500 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I need your opinion. I ended up with a stinker, and was offered a replacement, however, I'm having trouble letting go, because it's a colour that is no longer in production, and I have been told the replacement can only be from this/future collections...  I can't bare the smell in the heat! But I can't let go of the colour!
> 
> What would you do?



I would take it back as soon as possible!


----------



## arlv8500

Sensational11 said:


> I know how you feel. It was hard letting go of my BE ghw togo birkin just two weeks ago too.
> I ended up taking a replacement bag that they offered from a few choices. I love BE to bits but there is no way I could bring her out without getting stares or SAs spraying perfume when I leave the store. It was embarrassing. If you really want the exact same colour replacement, maybe you could discuss it with your SA again? See if they could work something out. Good luck!




SA did say we will try to find a colour that's close like Sakura, but it's not rose lipstick. , first world problems... 




VigeeLeBrun said:


> *arlv*, let it go and don't look back. I feel for you but you can't live with a skunk IMO.



Thank you Vigee, I agree I did feel embarrassed when I carried her around, and of course it doesn't help when DH calls her "stinky" 



Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh darling you must let the bag go. The smell will not go away. I know it's hard but seriously do you want to smell like PePeLePew owns a Birkin? No. Ask for SO of another color you love. Hermes does such amazing colors...u must try to be offered something u love....



Heehee IF I was being cheeky and asked for an SO, but SA said the list was closed, and I just ordered one back in April. 



xiangxiang0731 said:


> I would take it back as soon as possible!



I will let you ladies know what I end up doing! Thanks for all of your advice!


----------



## Leah

^ Let us know how it goes! You are doing the right thing by returning this bag. For the price you've paid, you deserve (and will get) a PERFECT bag.


----------



## foxyqt

Ladies I finally received my replacement a few days ago! It is beautiful and so far odor-free! I am still scared to put it to the sun test BUT it had no smell at all when I took it out of the dust bag. My older skunk bag smelt a bit weird as soon as I took it out of the bag, but the replacement smells of yummy new leather now.

FYI, the skunk bag was an Etoupe B35 Togo Stamp Q. I took it to FSH in September and asked for a replacement of the exact specifications. The replacement was shipped and delivered in December (Stamp R) so that makes a total of 2 months and a couple of weeks. I honestly expected it to take much longer.. I'm very happy with the way FSH handled the whole situation.

Goodluck to all who are waiting for their replacements!


----------



## Sensational11

foxyqt said:


> Ladies I finally received my replacement a few days ago! It is beautiful and so far odor-free! I am still scared to put it to the sun test BUT it had no smell at all when I took it out of the dust bag. My older skunk bag smelt a bit weird as soon as I took it out of the bag, but the replacement smells of yummy new leather now.
> 
> FYI, the skunk bag was an Etoupe B35 Togo Stamp Q. I took it to FSH in September and asked for a replacement of the exact specifications. The replacement was shipped and delivered in December (Stamp R) so that makes a total of 2 months and a couple of weeks. I honestly expected it to take much longer.. I'm very happy with the way FSH handled the whole situation.
> 
> Goodluck to all who are waiting for their replacements!



That's great foxyqt! It was after reading your posts that I decided to bring mine to FSH directly. So thank you!  My replacement is also togo and same here I haven't done the sun test yet.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

foxyqt said:


> Ladies I finally received my replacement a few days ago! It is beautiful and so far odor-free! I am still scared to put it to the sun test BUT it had no smell at all when I took it out of the dust bag. My older skunk bag smelt a bit weird as soon as I took it out of the bag, but the replacement smells of yummy new leather now.
> 
> FYI, the skunk bag was an Etoupe B35 Togo Stamp Q. I took it to FSH in September and asked for a replacement of the exact specifications. The replacement was shipped and delivered in December (Stamp R) so that makes a total of 2 months and a couple of weeks. I honestly expected it to take much longer.. I'm very happy with the way FSH handled the whole situation.
> 
> Goodluck to all who are waiting for their replacements!



Congrats, *foxyqt* on the speedy replacement, glad that you are quite happy.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

foxyqt said:


> Ladies I finally received my replacement a few days ago! It is beautiful and so far odor-free! I am still scared to put it to the sun test BUT it had no smell at all when I took it out of the dust bag. My older skunk bag smelt a bit weird as soon as I took it out of the bag, but the replacement smells of yummy new leather now.
> 
> FYI, the skunk bag was an Etoupe B35 Togo Stamp Q. I took it to FSH in September and asked for a replacement of the exact specifications. The replacement was shipped and delivered in December (Stamp R) so that makes a total of 2 months and a couple of weeks. I honestly expected it to take much longer.. I'm very happy with the way FSH handled the whole situation.
> 
> Goodluck to all who are waiting for their replacements!



Congrats on a short wait.  Other than taking it directly to FSH, I think having a color like Etoupe in the 35cm size, which is a staple color makes it a lot faster as well.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Israeli_Flava said:


> I think it all depends on what's available. If the same bag is available in stock, you will get exactly same bag (even exchange so no money needs to change hands). But if the skunk you have is not available for exact replacement, it is up to H as to your options. The goal is to give you the exact same bag but that is not always possible. As I have been on this thread since the beginning, I can tell you that each SM handles things with their own twist.




I do agree. Sadly. So far still waiting and keep going there to buy things to ask what's going on. So far, they claim it will be Jan. Also I keep getting told (I also see) they have Bags with palladium vs gold hardware. They say the customers in the store prefer palladium. This does not help me since mine is gold hardware. But I have grown skeptical.


----------



## arlv8500

Hi ladies, I'm in another pickle... Since I can't get a replacement for RL, my SA said I can choose any bag if it's something they can make and is not an SO. I'm so clueless as to what to get... Help!!!


----------



## Kitty S.

Sarah_sarah said:


> I do agree. Sadly. So far still waiting and keep going there to buy things to ask what's going on. So far, they claim it will be Jan. Also I keep getting told (I also see) they have Bags with palladium vs gold hardware. They say the customers in the store prefer palladium. This does not help me since mine is gold hardware. But I have grown skeptical.


In general, the more options you give to the store, the speedier you can get your replacement. You may want to prioritize your preferences (Ex, GHW is more important than the leather or color). Hope the new year brings you luck!


----------



## HPassion

How about rose tyrien?


----------



## Sarah_sarah

foxyqt said:


> Ladies I finally received my replacement a few days ago! It is beautiful and so far odor-free! I am still scared to put it to the sun test BUT it had no smell at all when I took it out of the dust bag. My older skunk bag smelt a bit weird as soon as I took it out of the bag, but the replacement smells of yummy new leather now.
> 
> FYI, the skunk bag was an Etoupe B35 Togo Stamp Q. I took it to FSH in September and asked for a replacement of the exact specifications. The replacement was shipped and delivered in December (Stamp R) so that makes a total of 2 months and a couple of weeks. I honestly expected it to take much longer.. I'm very happy with the way FSH handled the whole situation.
> 
> Goodluck to all who are waiting for their replacements!




That is a truly a great story. I can imagine your fear of the Sun Test. 

Congrats on the bag. Hope you enjoy her. It must be a good feeling to have her (back) all new.  

Crossing my fingers for the rest of us.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Kitty S. said:


> In general, the more options you give to the store, the speedier you can get your replacement. You may want to prioritize your preferences (Ex, GHW is more important than the leather or color). Hope the new year brings you luck!




True.  I did say GHW which I do prefer for my bag (not so much for my wallet). I don't believe the 'people in our store prefer palladium more' excuse anymore. 

Thanks.  keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Sarah_sarah said:


> True.  I did say GHW which I do prefer for my bag (not so much for my wallet).* I don't believe the 'people in our store prefer palladium more' excuse anymore. *
> 
> Thanks.  keeping my fingers crossed.



Totally agree with you about PHW vs. GHW, *Sarah*. Hopefully your replacement bag with GHW will arrive in January.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Totally agree with you about PHW vs. GHW, *Sarah*. Hopefully your replacement bag with GHW will arrive in January.




 Thank you VigeeLeBrun. 
&#127800;&#127802;&#127801;&#127799;


----------



## chicinthecity777

Sarah_sarah said:


> True.  I did say GHW which I do prefer for my bag (not so much for my wallet). I don't believe the 'people in our store prefer palladium more' excuse anymore.
> 
> Thanks.  keeping my fingers crossed.



Actually stores do buy more in PHW as they are more popular with the general public. It's the same with my store.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Actually stores do buy more in PHW as they are more popular with the general public. It's the same with my store.




Thanks for the info  I guess more waiting for me. I really am trying to like the palladium but for wallets I don't mind. I do like to mix it up. Still somehow GHW is dear to me. 

Sorry mods, back to topic.


----------



## Sweetiepie123

If your replacement bag comes in after jan, do you have to pay the price difference? (The new price increases for the new year)


----------



## Jadeite

That they would ask you to pay the price difference is just shocking if that happens. It should not.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Sarah_sarah said:


> Thanks for the info  I guess more waiting for me. I really am trying to like the palladium but for wallets I don't mind. I do like to mix it up. Still somehow GHW is dear to me.
> 
> Sorry mods, back to topic.



I hope you get your replacement with GHW soon!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Jadeite said:


> That they would ask you to pay the price difference is just shocking if that happens. It should not.




Agree. Completely. It is their fault; through suisse and I think french law the person is not enjoying their goods due to damage caused by other party. 

It would just be completely unprofessional.


----------



## inlovewithHbags

chkpfbeliever said:


> I don't think that anyone can push for a speedy replacement unless you're some kind of VVVVIP like Jamie Chua or Kim K.  They have a lot more leverage if they start blasting it on their blogs.


I had exactly the same problem with my B. bag in Togo. In which store did you buy it ?
I bought it in the Sèvres store, in Paris and they did not accept to take it back and change it.... Did you write your letter ?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

inlovewithHbags said:


> I had exactly the same problem with my B. bag in Togo. In which store did you buy it ?
> *I bought it in the Sèvres store, in Paris and they did not accept to take it back and change it*.... Did you write your letter ?



*inlovewithHbags*, H refused to take back your skunk B? Was this recently?


----------



## purselover888

inlovewithHbags said:


> I had exactly the same problem with my B. bag in Togo. In which store did you buy it ?
> I bought it in the Sèvres store, in Paris and they did not accept to take it back and change it.... Did you write your letter ?



Did you take it to FSH?


----------



## Kitty S.

Sweetiepie123 said:


> If your replacement bag comes in after jan, do you have to pay the price difference? (The new price increases for the new year)


I agree with Jadeite that you should not! When I brought mine in for a replacement, my SA and SM assured me that I would never have to pay the difference if price increase were to happen in the intrim (luckily it was during the mid-year, so it wasn't likely to happen and it didn't).


----------



## klynneann

Jadeite said:


> That they would ask you to pay the price difference is just shocking if that happens. It should not.



It would add insult to injury.  I, too, would hope that doesn't happen.


----------



## pcil

Sweetiepie123 said:


> If your replacement bag comes in after jan, do you have to pay the price difference? (The new price increases for the new year)




If it's the same exact spec you don't have to. But I got a different spec(b30 skunk and k25 replacement) and they pretty much gave me credit and charged me the new price of k25.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

pcil said:


> If it's the same exact spec you don't have to. But I got a different spec(b30 skunk and k25 replacement) and they pretty much gave me credit and charged me the new price of k25.



That is adding insult to injury to charge you the new price of a K25 when H gave you a defective skunk bag in the first place. I would not be happy, just sayin'.


----------



## chicinthecity777

pcil said:


> If it's the same exact spec you don't have to. But I got a different spec(b30 skunk and k25 replacement) and they pretty much gave me credit and charged me the new price of k25.



Unless your replacement is brought to you in the year after the year you bought your original skunk, the price would not have changed. You are just swapping a B30 with a K25, with their respective prices for that year.


----------



## foxyqt

Sensational11 said:


> That's great foxyqt! It was after reading your posts that I decided to bring mine to FSH directly. So thank you!  My replacement is also togo and same here I haven't done the sun test yet.


 
Thats wonderful, *Sensational11*! I'm so glad that my posts helped 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Congrats, *foxyqt* on the speedy replacement, glad that you are quite happy.


 
Thank you so much *VigeeLeBrun*!



chkpfbeliever said:


> Congrats on a short wait. Other than taking it directly to FSH, I think having a color like Etoupe in the 35cm size, which is a staple color makes it a lot faster as well.


 
You're definitely right *chkpfbeliever*.. I think that since my bag was a classic color/size combination it was easier to remake a new one.



Sarah_sarah said:


> That is a truly a great story. I can imagine your fear of the Sun Test.
> 
> Congrats on the bag. Hope you enjoy her. It must be a good feeling to have her (back) all new.
> 
> Crossing my fingers for the rest of us.


 
Thank you *Sarah_sarah*! I hope everyone gets their replacements very soon


----------



## pcil

VigeeLeBrun said:


> That is adding insult to injury to charge you the new price of a K25 when H gave you a defective skunk bag in the first place. I would not be happy, just sayin'.



I was surprised that they charge me the new k25 price, but I just want to be done with this skunk ordeal. I've waited almost a year, was given 2 skunk replacements before this. 



xiangxiang0731 said:


> Unless your replacement is brought to you in the year after the year you bought your original skunk, the price would not have changed. You are just swapping a B30 with a K25, with their respective prices for that year.



I bought my skunk on June 2013 and after 2 more defective b30 replacement from one store, I ended up taking it to the original store I bought it from and they found me k25 as a replacement. the way they did it is the gave me a credit from my b30 purchase and charge me for the new k25.


----------



## stephmorris11

They just gave me store credit too and told me I should have a replacement B in the next 3-6 mo (same B35 style, leather).  I gave them a lot of choices for color.  Does this mean that when the price goes up in Jan I will actually have to pay MORE for my replacement?  That doesn't seem right...


----------



## Jadeite

stephmorris11 said:


> They just gave me store credit too and told me I should have a replacement B in the next 3-6 mo (same B35 style, leather).  I gave them a lot of choices for color.  Does this mean that when the price goes up in Jan I will actually have to pay MORE for my replacement?  That doesn't seem right...




If you got credit then you will use that credit to offset purchases at the store at prevailing prices at that point in time.


----------



## LVLover

I recently purchased a TOGO gold B from a reseller - R stamp in square. The bag smells like leather, and is similar in smell to my other togo items - maybe a little less strong. I did the heat test with a blow dryer and there was absolutely no change in the smell. Is the direct sunlight a must for Togo? I live in the Northern USA and the sun is not really a popular weather forecast this time of year. Any suggestions on other ways to test for the "road kill skunk" smell?


----------



## smile4me6

LVLover said:


> I recently purchased a TOGO gold B from a reseller - R stamp in square. The bag smells like leather, and is similar in smell to my other togo items - maybe a little less strong. I did the heat test with a blow dryer and there was absolutely no change in the smell. Is the direct sunlight a must for Togo? I live in the Northern USA and the sun is not really a popular weather forecast this time of year. Any suggestions on other ways to test for the "road kill skunk" smell?




I have had 3 Skunks and all smelled fine in the boutique and at home until they were exposed to direct sunlight.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

smile4me6 said:


> I have had 3 Skunks and all smelled fine in the boutique and at home until they were exposed to direct sunlight.




Agree completely. Mine even took 5 months.


----------



## LVLover

Sarah_sarah said:


> Agree completely. Mine even took 5 months.



Wow 5 months! Did you expose the bag to sun for 5 months (not let it sit in direct sun for 5 months, but when had the chance exposed it numerous times over the course of 5 months)? or did you do nothing and the smell just appeared? 

This is all CRAZY! It's like these bags are bats or better yet vampires!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Sarah_sarah said:


> Agree completely. Mine even took 5 months.




That's scary to hear, I better keep checking my new Bs.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

LVLover said:


> Wow 5 months! Did you expose the bag to sun for 5 months (not let it sit in direct sun for 5 months, but when had the chance exposed it numerous times over the course of 5 months)? or did you do nothing and the smell just appeared?
> 
> This is all CRAZY! It's like these bags are bats or better yet vampires!




My B was fine in the summer season. Even around the pool etc. She did smell like leather, but in a way a bit different than others. I did the sun test before and she was fine. She smelled like new leather but with some very small hint of other smell I never noticed with the older bags. One day in late September she started smelling weird. It got worse in my car, no getting away from the smell. She had to go back. 

With another one it was after less than a week. 

That is why if she smells like leather but still a bit strange and you are uncertain, I would monitor the situation. 

I hope yours will be fine. Sending positive vibes.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

VigeeLeBrun said:


> That's scary to hear, I better keep checking my new Bs.




Sending positive vibes. Just monitor them.  better to be cautious.


----------



## LVLover

I had my Togo BIRKIN sitting in front of the fireplace (don't panic, it's an enclosed gas fireplace) last night at least an hour on each side and no smells. Then today I had the bag in the car, in direct sun for over 2 hours and no smell, however it was only 17 degrees outside. Do you think I should still be worried about skunk smells?


----------



## MASEML

LVLover said:


> I had my Togo BIRKIN sitting in front of the fireplace (don't panic, it's an enclosed gas fireplace) last night at least an hour on each side and no smells. Then today I had the bag in the car, in direct sun for over 2 hours and no smell, however it was only 17 degrees outside. Do you think I should still be worried about skunk smells?



I can't say for sure, but sounds like you should be ok?  I'd enjoy your bag now (doesn't seem anything is wrong) and deal with a skunk problem if/when it comes.


----------



## stephmorris11

LVLover said:


> I had my Togo BIRKIN sitting in front of the fireplace (don't panic, it's an enclosed gas fireplace) last night at least an hour on each side and no smells. Then today I had the bag in the car, in direct sun for over 2 hours and no smell, however it was only 17 degrees outside. Do you think I should still be worried about skunk smells?



Mine took heat (like over 75 degrees outside) and direct sunlight (not behind a window it seems as it never smelled in the car initially).  You may not be able to do a true skunk test now till the summer season, sadly.  Once it was "activated" by the heat and sun, the bag smelled just about anywhere except my cool closet.


----------



## swezfamily

LVLover said:


> I had my Togo BIRKIN sitting in front of the fireplace (don't panic, it's an enclosed gas fireplace) last night at least an hour on each side and no smells. Then today I had the bag in the car, in direct sun for over 2 hours and no smell, however it was only 17 degrees outside. Do you think I should still be worried about skunk smells?



My bag started smelling within 30 minutes while sitting in a sunny spot in my car.  It was extremely cold out - we'd just had a snow storm the day before, but it was a very sunny day and I had the heat cranked up high in my car, although I do believe it was the sun, not the heat, that activated the smell.  It sounds like you should be OK.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

^I totally agree.

With direct sun for over 2 hours and no smell...U should be fine at this point LVLover.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

LVLover said:


> I had my Togo BIRKIN sitting in front of the fireplace (don't panic, it's an enclosed gas fireplace) last night at least an hour on each side and no smells. Then today I had the bag in the car, in direct sun for over 2 hours and no smell, however it was only 17 degrees outside. Do you think I should still be worried about skunk smells?



*LVLover*, enjoy your beautiful new B, sounds like it is in perfect condition.


----------



## inlovewithHbags

chkpfbeliever said:


> This is absurd.  Have you thought about writing a letter to Axel Dumas.  My SA told me that the letters do get to them and they would read it.
> 
> How could they doubt the customer ?


I'm hesitating to write a letter to Axel Dumas too for my case... 
Did you finally do it ?


----------



## Mindi B

vintageguy, read this thread.  No, it doesn't.


----------



## HerLuv

A friend of mine just got her replacement birkin from Paris (specially made for her). There is a special mark in square shape with a letter or something inside the square. As shown in the photo it is very small. Anybody has this? Sorry if it has been discussed.


----------



## HerLuv

Sorry I am having problem attaching the photo. Will keep trying.


----------



## cr1stalangel

HerLuv said:


> A friend of mine just got her replacement birkin from Paris (specially made for her). There is a special mark in square shape with a letter or something inside the square. As shown in the photo it is very small. Anybody has this? Sorry if it has been discussed.



HerLuv, it should be the year stamp. If the letter inside the square is R = 2014, 
S = 2015.


----------



## chicinthecity777

HerLuv said:


> Sorry I am having problem attaching the photo. Will keep trying.



Hi *HerLuv*, it's probably the best if you don't post a photo. The bag is bought from a H store therefore there is no question for authenticity. Posting photos of those will only help people make fakes to better their methods. Hope this is understandable.


----------



## HerLuv

cr1stalangel said:


> HerLuv, it should be the year stamp. If the letter inside the square is R = 2014,
> S = 2015.



Thanks cr1stalangel, but this mark is on the hardware next to the word "Paris", not behind the strap where the year stamp is. So i was just wondering if H put it there to mark the bag as a replacement? :what:


----------



## HerLuv

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hi *HerLuv*, it's probably the best if you don't post a photo. The bag is bought from a H store therefore there is no question for authenticity. Posting photos of those will only help people make fakes to better their methods. Hope this is understandable.



Thanks xiangxiang, i cant seem to upload any pic today anyway but appreciate the warning. I am just curious about that stamp on the hardware (not a year stamp) as I have never seen it before.


----------



## mistikat

It's the typical mark on gold hardware to denote gold plating.


----------



## HerLuv

I see... sorry coz I dont have any gold now... Thanks Mistikat.. learned something new today.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

My saga continues.  :crying. 
With fever going for days I realize my bag irl is not the togo I was used to. And there I was thinking it were a 2015 since they stated in their email they had a brand new bag for me. After my fever I check and I just found out. She is 2011. 
Now more appointments with store manager and client relations. 
I have the worse luck with my bag.
Wish me luck this weekend.
If anyone has alternative ideas for leather please PM me since it is off topic. 
Wish me luck.

I am learning the hard way not to trust Hermes so much and verify each thing. I wish I was there to pick up the bag.


----------



## BagItUp10

Wow, they just gave you a 2011 bag as a replacement? The nerve! Imagine if you wouldn't have checked the bag. This is really horrible. I am sure the SM will be embarrassed when he hears this.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

BagItUp10 said:


> Wow, they just gave you a 2011 bag as a replacement? The nerve! Imagine if you wouldn't have checked the bag. This is really horrible. I am sure the SM will be embarrassed when he hears this.




It will be an interesting scene on Saturday. 

Sorry OP, back on topic now.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Sarah_sarah said:


> She is 2011.


I'm sorry, I'm confused. 
Your replacement bag is from 2011? Just curious what color it is???
If it's a brand new bag, why do you care so much as long as it doesn't smell?


----------



## livethelake

Israeli_Flava said:


> I'm sorry, I'm confused.
> Your replacement bag is from 2011? Just curious what color it is???
> If it's a brand new bag, why do you care so much as long as it doesn't smell?



looks like based on this thread, she was initially unhappy with the size of the grain and the weight of the bag and apparently now has found out it's from 2011?  
http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/what-leather-is-my-birkin-this-does-not-893178.html


----------



## crazyforbag

They still have 2011 bags in stock!! OMG!! 
I am sorry to hear that!!


----------



## mistikat

Given the issues with togo recently I would have been thrilled to get an earlier bag. And I don't understand the concern about year stamps.


----------



## livethelake

mistikat said:


> Given the issues with togo recently I would have been thrilled to get an earlier bag. And I don't understand the concern about year stamps.



I agree mistikat.  After my skunk bag was replaced with another skunk, I was practically begging H to find me a pre 2012 replacement of similar color, hardware and skin.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

mistikat said:


> *Given the issues with togo recently I would have been thrilled to get an earlier bag.* And I don't understand the concern about year stamps.



+2, totally agree, *mistikat* and it looks like a beautiful B.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

I really want to love her and I keep making myself try to like her. 

They promised a new one and I am baffled how they can find a 2011 one. 

But maybe people are right and I should be happy with an a new older one. 

I don't mind the year but the way Hermes has handled it. They told me it was new, I did not verify until today believing it was in fact new. And I was not in the shop to see the bag since I was too ill to go. 

We all have preferences for our bags but in my opinion one should also like the specifics of the leather and the bag itself. The size of the pebbles is something I am trying to get used to. Irl they are much bigger than I have seen before. To me it looks rather unnatural but I am no expert. Do people actually find such big size pebbles nice or is it a bag no one wanted from 2011? Those are the things coming to mind. 

I think it's normal to want to be certain about a bag, especially a Birkin.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

mistikat said:


> Given the issues with togo recently I would have been thrilled to get an earlier bag. And I don't understand the concern about year stamps.




It's a good thing to think on. And you would not find big sizes pebbles unnatural? I would love your opinion.


----------



## jyyanks

I guess I'm confused too. The bag is NEW isn't it, meaning no one used it?  I wouldn't care about the year, only the condition.  I think the bag is gorgeous as do several members who are H lovers.  It's up to you on whether the fact that it's not from 2015 will bother you. No one will look at the date stamp but you.

Ask yourself, if the bag was from 2015 and it had big grains, would you still care?  Would you exchange it or be happy that you got a non defective never used Togo B?  If you look at the ode to togo thread, you will see plenty of togo bags with similar grains and I don't think those ladies find their bag defective.

Bottom line is that you have to be happy with the bag but I personally would prefer a bag from a previous year due to all the problems the current crop of togo seem to have.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

jyyanks said:


> I guess I'm confused too. The bag is NEW isn't it, meaning no one used it?  I wouldn't care about the year, only the condition.  I think the bag is gorgeous as do several members who are H lovers.  It's up to you on whether the fact that it's not from 2015 will bother you. No one will look at the date stamp but you.
> 
> Ask yourself, if the bag was from 2015 and it had big grains, would you still care?  Would you exchange it or be happy that you got a non defective never used Togo B?  If you look at the ode to togo thread, you will see plenty of togo bags with similar grains and I don't think those ladies find their bag defective.
> 
> Bottom line is that you have to be happy with the bag but I personally would prefer a bag from a previous year due to all the problems the current crop of togo seem to have.




Thanks jyyanks.  good point. 

I would not exchange the same bag (same grains etc) with a newer one. 

It is a bit hard getting used to the size of the grains but they are even and the quality is amazing and very light.  I trust the more experienced tpf members.  

I think for my next bags I will look into other leathers for sure. 

Sorry for the off topic.  and thanks once again.

My mother prefers this one. She has so many problems with recent togo leathers. But I guess I should listen to her more often


----------



## TankerToad

Sarah_sarah said:


> I really want to love her and I keep making myself try to like her.
> 
> They promised a new one and I am baffled how they can find a 2011 one.
> 
> But maybe people are right and I should be happy with an a new older one.
> 
> I don't mind the year but the way Hermes has handled it. They told me it was new, I did not verify until today believing it was in fact new. And I was not in the shop to see the bag since I was too ill to go.
> 
> We all have preferences for our bags but in my opinion one should also like the specifics of the leather and the bag itself. The size of the pebbles is something I am trying to get used to. Irl they are much bigger than I have seen before. To me it looks rather unnatural but I am no expert. Do people actually find such big size pebbles nice or is it a bag no one wanted from 2011? Those are the things coming to mind.
> 
> I think it's normal to want to be certain about a bag, especially a Birkin.


Agree with the others, nothing wrong with 2011 in fact may be better even. Its still new, just saved all this time waiting for you~
Its a beautiful bag, love it back.


----------



## Mindi B

mistikat said:


> Given the issues with togo recently I would have been thrilled to get an earlier bag. And I don't understand the concern about year stamps.



This, in spades. I get that Hermes bags are expensive, but they are BAGS. Why some folks (not necessarily this OP, mind you, but many people) insist on fetishizing them and insisting on some extreme standard of pristineness--made in the last five minutes, with leather grains no larger than 3 mm, whatever--bewilders me.
Also, this whole subject as to grains and year and what-not is totally off-topic for this thread.
Just sayin'.  Flame me if you must.


----------



## mistikat

There is nothing defective about the leather grain on this bag but size of the grain is a personal preference.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mistikat said:


> Given the issues with togo recently I would have been thrilled to get an earlier bag. And I don't understand the concern about year stamps.



Exactly what I was thinking when I asked the question....


----------



## Sarah_sarah

TankerToad said:


> Agree with the others, nothing wrong with 2011 in fact may be better even. Its still new, just saved all this time waiting for you~
> Its a beautiful bag, love it back.




:heart. Thank you TankerToad  so sweet.


----------



## BagItUp10

Sarah_sarah said:


> :heart. Thank you TankerToad  so sweet.


IMO if it really is a new bag and you like it then you should keep it. If not, there is no harm in returning it. By all means, this is a very expensive bag and you should be 100% happy with it. If I were you I would really ask the SM whether this is a new bag and if so why is it from 2011. They might have a good explanation for it. And this may give you some ease of mind. All in all, you are the one carrying the bag and spending your money on it. If you don't like it, don't settle, go for what your heart really wants. Just my 2 cents


----------



## mistikat

BagItUp10 said:


> IMO if it really is a new bag and you like it then you should keep it. If not, there is no harm in returning it. By all means, this is a very expensive bag and you should be 100% happy with it. If I were you I would really ask the SM whether this is a new bag and if so why is it from 2011. They might have a good explanation for it. And this may give you some ease of mind. All in all, you are the one carrying the bag and spending your money on it. If you don't like it, don't settle, go for what your heart really wants. Just my 2 cents


 
If it came from the store, of course it's a new bag. It is not uncommon for bags to not have a craftsman's stamp consistent with the year of purchase. Again, to me it would make no difference at all and I think a few posters here have said that; others feel differently. But ... Hermes is not selling used bags, regardless of the craftsman's stamp, which is an internal atelier marking and has taken on importance out of all proportion to what it actually means.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

mistikat said:


> If it came from the store, of course it's a new bag. It is not uncommon for bags to not have a craftsman's stamp consistent with the year of purchase. Again, to me it would make no difference at all and I think a few posters here have said that; others feel differently. But ... Hermes is not selling used bags, regardless of the craftsman's stamp, which is an internal atelier marking and has taken on importance out of all proportion to what it actually means.




It came directly from the store and it does not look used - agree.


----------



## hermes_lemming

mistikat said:


> Given the issues with togo recently I would have been thrilled to get an earlier bag. And I don't understand the concern about year stamps.


This!


livethelake said:


> I agree mistikat.  After my skunk bag was replaced with another skunk, I was practically begging H to find me a pre 2012 replacement of similar color, hardware and skin.


Oh my...



Sarah_sarah said:


> I really want to love her and I keep making myself try to like her.
> 
> They promised a new one and I am baffled how they can find a 2011 one.
> 
> But maybe people are right and I should be happy with an a new older one.
> 
> I don't mind the year but the way Hermes has handled it. They told me it was new, I did not verify until today believing it was in fact new. And I was not in the shop to see the bag since I was too ill to go.
> 
> We all have preferences for our bags but in my opinion one should also like the specifics of the leather and the bag itself. The size of the pebbles is something I am trying to get used to. Irl they are much bigger than I have seen before. To me it looks rather unnatural but I am no expert. Do people actually find such big size pebbles nice or is it a bag no one wanted from 2011? Those are the things coming to mind.
> 
> I think it's normal to want to be certain about a bag, especially a Birkin.


Well in the end of the day, you have to like the bag.


Sarah_sarah said:


> Thanks jyyanks.  good point.
> 
> I would not exchange the same bag (same grains etc) with a newer one.
> 
> It is a bit hard getting used to the size of the grains but they are even and the quality is amazing and very light.  I trust the more experienced tpf members.
> 
> I think for my next bags I will look into other leathers for sure.
> 
> Sorry for the off topic.  and thanks once again.
> 
> My mother prefers this one. She has so many problems with recent togo leathers. But I guess I should listen to her more often


Yea listen to your mom. 

It's not that unusual for H to have old bags sitting around. My boutique does and I was shown a couple that I politely declined.


----------



## etoile de mer

Sarah_sarah said:


> I really want to love her and I keep making myself try to like her.
> 
> They promised a new one and I am baffled how they can find a 2011 one.
> 
> But maybe people are right and I should be happy with an a new older one.
> 
> I don't mind the year but the way Hermes has handled it. They told me it was new, I did not verify until today believing it was in fact new. And I was not in the shop to see the bag since I was too ill to go.
> 
> We all have preferences for our bags but in my opinion one should also like the specifics of the leather and the bag itself. The size of the pebbles is something I am trying to get used to. Irl they are much bigger than I have seen before. To me it looks rather unnatural but I am no expert. Do people actually find such big size pebbles nice or is it a bag no one wanted from 2011? Those are the things coming to mind.
> 
> I think it's normal to want to be certain about a bag, especially a Birkin.



Dear *Sarah_sarah*, So very sorry for your heartache with this! Distressing to not feel happy with the replacement. Togo can vary so much in appearance, and I certainly can understand why one may prefer one Togo bag over another. A particular date stamp would not concern me, but the appearance of the leather might be an issue, as I'm not a fan of large veins. And some prefer a larger pebbled/grain look, while others prefer a finer grain. Perhaps just discuss your concerns with your sales associate, as soon as you can. It's just one of the difficulties with natural materials, as they will vary in appearance. Sending best wishes for a happy resolution!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

etoile de mer said:


> Dear *Sarah_sarah*, So very sorry for your heartache with this! Distressing to not feel happy with the replacement. Togo can vary so much in appearance, and I certainly can understand why one may prefer one Togo bag over another. A particular date stamp would not concern me, but the appearance of the leather might be an issue, as I'm not a fan of large veins. And some prefer a larger pebbled/grain look, while others prefer a finer grain. Perhaps just discuss your concerns with your sales associate, as soon as you can. It's just one of the difficulties with natural materials, as they will vary in appearance. Sending best wishes for a happy resolution!




:heart. Thank you etoile de mer  

Yes, you are so right. It is the appearance of material I can't get used to atm. Glad to know we all have our preferences. Otherwise the 2011 seems like a better togo after looking at some of the newer ones. 

Thank you so much for your kind wishes.  

OP: sorry it's been off topic.


----------



## BagItUp10

mistikat said:


> If it came from the store, of course it's a new bag. It is not uncommon for bags to not have a craftsman's stamp consistent with the year of purchase. Again, to me it would make no difference at all and I think a few posters here have said that; others feel differently. But ... Hermes is not selling used bags, regardless of the craftsman's stamp, which is an internal atelier marking and has taken on importance out of all proportion to what it actually means.


I am re-reading my post and must agree with you. Of course it's a new bag, even if it has the 2011 stamp... Duhhh  I guess I get a bit paranoid when it comes down to the odd leather smell issue to the extend that I start seeing ghosts everywhere.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

etoile de mer said:


> Dear *Sarah_sarah*, So very sorry for your heartache with this! Distressing to not feel happy with the replacement. Togo can vary so much in appearance, and I certainly can understand why one may prefer one Togo bag over another. A particular date stamp would not concern me, but the appearance of the leather might be an issue, as I'm not a fan of large veins. And some prefer a larger pebbled/grain look, while others prefer a finer grain. Perhaps just discuss your concerns with your sales associate, as soon as you can. It's just one of the difficulties with natural materials, as they will vary in appearance. Sending best wishes for a happy resolution!



*etoile*, you are so sweet 

*Sarah*, the year stamp definitely would NOT bother me, but the grain would. I, too, like a fine grain and smaller veins. That's just me and is very subjective. If this is a concern, call your SA right away.


----------



## Jadeite

The replacement bag needs to be a good one, defect free. I wouldn't quibble over the year stamp or the feel of the leather. Of course if it really bothers then one should feel free to decline the bag but be expected to continue to wait for a replacement.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

> *etoile*, you are so sweet
> 
> 
> 
> *Sarah*, the year stamp definitely would NOT bother me, but the grain would. I, too, like a fine grain and smaller veins. That's just me and is very subjective. If this is a concern, call your SA right away.




VigeeLeBrun, thank you dear.  you understand me. 

Will do. Have meeting with them on Saturday until then I am thinking.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

My leather is Taurillon and like others said the stamp was an insider atelier thing. 
At least I know it was not togo.


----------



## harlequin6

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *harlequin*, to say this is horrible is an understatement. So sorry to hear that this happened to you! I think that if anyone buys a skunk then they should get a credit, refund or another bag ~ and it is up to the customer to make that decision. H has really let the ball drop with the handling of the skunk issue.



It's about 3 months since I returned The Malachite Birkin to my Hermes local store where it was purchased. I called the SM this morning and waited for him to check the status of my Clemence stinky Birkin. It really was a stinker and they will replace it but who knows when. It was also the interior that smelled. I had to toss all that was carried in that bag on a cold day but heat was on in the car. I wasn't given a choice  of refund. The SM was surprised that Clemence had an issue as well as the Chevre interior.


----------



## Jadeite

Clemence is having an issue too? This is quite unusual as we haven't had clemence reported as a concern before. I may have missed earlier posts discussing this. Did the store confirm it is defective?


----------



## Miss Al

Yes. Some members had issues with clemence but a small number. However, chevre has never been reported as having an issue.


----------



## hopiko

I had a clemence Lindy from 2010 that wreaked in the sun and warm weather ....I totally believe that it was isolated (I was a very early poster here..maybe p.5).  It took time but H totally stood up.  Ironically, I ended up with a stinky Togo B in 2014.  Again, it was made right and I just got my replacement..will reveal soon


----------



## TankerToad

hopiko said:


> I had a clemence Lindy from 2010 that wreaked in the sun and warm weather ....I totally believe that it was isolated (I was a very early poster here..maybe p.5).  It took time but H totally stood up.  Ironically, I ended up with a stinky Togo B in 2014.  Again, it was made right and I just got my replacement..will reveal soon


 How long did it take to make your replacement?


----------



## harlequin6

Jadeite said:


> Clemence is having an issue too? This is quite unusual as we haven't had clemence reported as a concern before. I may have missed earlier posts discussing this. Did the store confirm it is defective?



Hermes Paris confirmed it defective.


----------



## smileygirl

Unfortunately I have just fallen victim to this situation :cry: 

Rather than deal with it from my local store, I am wondering if I should take the bag to FSH or Madison (where the bag was purchased).  Neither is convenient but I'm really looking for a replacement, being flexible on leather, size and style... I know a number of people here have suggested FSH, but is it possible in either store to get this resolved in a few days or is that wishful thinking?  What I am most worried about is ending up with a store credit because I would never be able to use it in my local store.  

TIA for any help


----------



## tannfran

smileygirl said:


> Unfortunately I have just fallen victim to this situation :cry:
> 
> 
> 
> Rather than deal with it from my local store, I am wondering if I should take the bag to FSH or Madison (where the bag was purchased).  Neither is convenient but I'm really looking for a replacement, being flexible on leather, size and style... I know a number of people here have suggested FSH, but is it possible in either store to get this resolved in a few days or is that wishful thinking?  What I am most worried about is ending up with a store credit because I would never be able to use it in my local store.
> 
> 
> 
> TIA for any help




Took mine back to store purchased from.  They were very gracious.  From start to finish, took eight weeks.  Replaced bag with exact same specs...R stamp.  Shipped to my home at no charge.   Absolute superior service.  Impressed and very pleased.  Good luck.


----------



## Miss Al

smileygirl said:


> Unfortunately I have just fallen victim to this situation :cry:
> 
> Rather than deal with it from my local store, I am wondering if I should take the bag to FSH or Madison (where the bag was purchased).  Neither is convenient but I'm really looking for a replacement, being flexible on leather, size and style... I know a number of people here have suggested FSH, but is it possible in either store to get this resolved in a few days or is that wishful thinking?  What I am most worried about is ending up with a store credit because I would never be able to use it in my local store.
> 
> TIA for any help



Did you just get the bag. Which leather is it in. I'm surprised as I thought the issue had been resolved.


----------



## smileygirl

tannfran said:


> Took mine back to store purchased from.  They were very gracious.  From start to finish, took eight weeks.  Replaced bag with exact same specs...R stamp.  Shipped to my home at no charge.   Absolute superior service.  Impressed and very pleased.  Good luck.



Thanks.  That is helpful to know they shipped.   Tbh it is distressing. I would be happy to go into Madison or fsh if I could just have a replacement from stock even if it is not exactly what am looking for!  So wondering if anyone thinks that is possible at either Madison or fsh? Thankses


----------



## smileygirl

Miss Al said:


> Did you just get the bag. Which leather is it in. I'm surprised as I thought the issue had been resolved.



about six months ago.  T...o....g...o.... :cry:


----------



## livethelake

smileygirl said:


> Unfortunately I have just fallen victim to this situation :cry:
> 
> Rather than deal with it from my local store, I am wondering if I should take the bag to FSH or Madison (where the bag was purchased).  Neither is convenient but I'm really looking for a replacement, being flexible on leather, size and style... I know a number of people here have suggested FSH, but is it possible in either store to get this resolved in a few days or is that wishful thinking?  What I am most worried about is ending up with a store credit because I would never be able to use it in my local store.
> 
> TIA for any help



Sorry you are dealing with this.  Having been one of the lucky ones to receive two skunk bags, I feel your pain 

My recommendation is to take (or send) the bag to Madison.  They are very familiar with the issue and will deal with the situation efficiently.  And because you are open to replacement options, you should have a fairly quick resolution.  Madison has a fluid  and varied inventory of bags.

Good luck!


----------



## Miss Al

smileygirl said:


> about six months ago.  T...o....g...o.... :cry:



So sorry to hear that. Hope it gets resolved soon.


----------



## smileygirl

livethelake said:


> Sorry you are dealing with this.  Having been one of the lucky ones to receive two skunk bags, I feel your pain
> 
> My recommendation is to take (or send) the bag to Madison.  They are very familiar with the issue and will deal with the situation efficiently.  And because you are open to replacement options, you should have a fairly quick resolution.  Madison has a fluid  and varied inventory of bags.
> 
> Good luck!



Thank you!!!  Do you think they will send it to Paris?  Sorry for questions.  I did go through all 190 pages of this thread!


----------



## livethelake

smileygirl said:


> Thank you!!!  Do you think they will send it to Paris?  Sorry for questions.  I did go through all 190 pages of this thread!



You're welcome 

I'm really not sure what the current protocol is for evaluating the bags.  You might want to try calling Madison to discuss your situation before traveling into NYC.


----------



## DeCrillon

Yes all bags go to Paris for evaluation.


----------



## H. for H.

smileygirl said:


> Unfortunately I have just fallen victim to this situation :cry:
> 
> Rather than deal with it from my local store, I am wondering if I should take the bag to FSH or Madison (where the bag was purchased).  Neither is convenient but I'm really looking for a replacement, being flexible on leather, size and style... I know a number of people here have suggested FSH, but is it possible in either store to get this resolved in a few days or is that wishful thinking?  What I am most worried about is ending up with a store credit because I would never be able to use it in my local store.
> 
> TIA for any help


So sorry to hear that your bag is one of the ones with the stink problem.   How did you come about finding this out?  Did you perform the sun test or was is discovered by accident?


----------



## stephmorris11

If you go to a large store (Madison, Beverly Hills) there is a chance they can swap it out on the spot.  BH actually now can test the bag on site without shipping it to Paris with a UV lamp system they have had for the last few months.  I think Madison has the same thing.  You might consider calling to see if they can test it on the spot instead of shipping it to Paris, which takes over a month sometimes!


----------



## smileygirl

Thank you!!!!  I will try that !  Yes ... accidentally discovered ....


----------



## hermes_lemming

ugh the skunk strikes again


----------



## Sarah_sarah

smileygirl said:


> Thank you!!!!  I will try that !  Yes ... accidentally discovered ....




I am sorry. It is really an unpleasant thing. I hope you find a solution fast. Keep us posted. Crossing my fingers. [emoji259]


----------



## audreylita

It's been awhile but I was finally able to get a replacement for my skunk bag.  Since mine had been a special order they refused to replace it and instead gave me a store credit.  Of course that is long LONG gone but got the call that basically the same bag had come in as normal stock.  I'm so happy they kept my information current since this bag is sort of a grail and really difficult to find.  

All good things.


----------



## purselover888

stephmorris11 said:


> If you go to a large store (Madison, Beverly Hills) there is a chance they can swap it out on the spot.  BH actually now can test the bag on site without shipping it to Paris with a UV lamp system they have had for the last few months.  I think Madison has the same thing.  You might consider calling to see if they can test it on the spot instead of shipping it to Paris, which takes over a month sometimes!



Oh tell me about the UV lamp and how it works?


----------



## purselover888

audreylita said:


> It's been awhile but I was finally able to get a replacement for my skunk bag.  Since mine had been a special order they refused to replace it and instead gave me a store credit.  Of course that is long LONG gone but got the call that basically the same bag had come in as normal stock.  I'm so happy they kept my information current since this bag is sort of a grail and really difficult to find.
> 
> All good things.



So happy for you!  Yay!


----------



## Leah

audreylita said:


> It's been awhile but I was finally able to get a replacement for my skunk bag.  Since mine had been a special order they refused to replace it and instead gave me a store credit.  Of course that is long LONG gone but got the call that basically the same bag had come in as normal stock.  I'm so happy they kept my information current since this bag is sort of a grail and really difficult to find.
> 
> All good things.



Fantastic update! 
Glad you got a replacement for your grail.
An SO that comes in as normal stock - another one of those regularly occurring Hermes mysteries!


----------



## audreylita

Leah said:


> Fantastic update!
> Glad you got a replacement for your grail.
> An SO that comes in as normal stock - another one of those regularly occurring Hermes mysteries!



No it wasn't a special order, just a normal stock bag that was the same color and hardware as the one I'd lost.  I actually did have a special order bag that got sold out from under my feet but that's another story and another thread.  And am not going into detail about it anyway.  Hermes certainly does bring out the drama in our lives!


----------



## Chloesam

audreylita said:


> No it wasn't a special order, just a normal stock bag that was the same color and hardware as the one I'd lost.  I actually did have a special order bag that got sold out from under my feet but that's another story and another thread.  And am not going into detail about it anyway.  Hermes certainly does bring out the drama in our lives!



So happy you finally got your replacement bag audreylita!!! What color, hardware and leather if you don't mind me asking? I am always curious because it seems to me there were a few colors that were the most affected. Mine was a bambou Togo.


----------



## doves75

audreylita said:


> No it wasn't a special order, just a normal stock bag that was the same color and hardware as the one I'd lost.  I actually did have a special order bag that got sold out from under my feet but that's another story and another thread.  And am not going into detail about it anyway.  Hermes certainly does bring out the drama in our lives!




So glad you got your replacement bag. Hope this one will pass the skunk test. 
I just can't believe your story, SO sold to somebody else but you. [emoji17][emoji17] hope they will make it up to you on this one too.


----------



## chris is a guy

Really bad news over here -- one of my fiance's bags just exploded with skunk smell. 

It's a So Kelly that we got in August 2013 (in Bleu De Galice -- I forget if it is togo or clemence though). 

She rarely uses it so it has been in a cool closet (in dust bag and box) for pretty much the entire time. We were headed to dinner and got in the car -- and the smell was overwhelming.

Since then the bag has been sitting on the dresser in the bedroom, and I can smell the skunk all the way from the bed -- 5-6 feet away!

When people were talking many months ago about being unsure whether the bag was skunked or not -- let me tell you, you will seriously know (if it's like this one at least!).

When we get a chance, we'll go through all the bags for a sniff-test and then contact our SA for help. I'm optimistic all will go well... fingers crossed.

- Chris


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chris is a guy said:


> Really bad news over here -- one of my fiance's bags just exploded with skunk smell.
> 
> It's a So Kelly that we got in August 2013 (in Bleu De Galice -- I forget if it is togo or clemence though).
> 
> She rarely uses it so it has been in a cool closet (in dust bag and box) for pretty much the entire time. We were headed to dinner and got in the car -- and the smell was overwhelming.
> 
> Since then the bag has been sitting on the dresser in the bedroom, and I can smell the skunk all the way from the bed -- 5-6 feet away!
> 
> When people were talking many months ago about being unsure whether the bag was skunked or not -- let me tell you, you will seriously know (if it's like this one at least!).
> 
> When we get a chance, we'll go through all the bags for a sniff-test and then contact our SA for help. I'm optimistic all will go well... fingers crossed.
> 
> - Chris



Holy Macaroni ~ for a lack of better words ~ that is horrible news! The fact that it's from August 2013 makes it even worse. Thought that most of the skunk bags came from the year 2014. 

Hope that your SA works this out with you and that you receive a replacement SO K soon!
Keep us posted as to what happens, *Chris*.


----------



## chris is a guy

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Holy Macaroni ~ for a lack of better words ~ that is horrible news! The fact that it's from August 2013 makes it even worse. Thought that most of the skunk bags came from the year 2014.
> 
> Hope that your SA works this out with you and that you receive a replacement SO K soon!
> Keep us posted as to what happens, *Chris*.



Thanks VigeeLeBrun. Will keep the thread posted.

This one might be notable because we didn't leave the bag in a hot car or run a blow drier on it; we were surprised when we took it out of the cool closet after 3-5 months and it really stunk. The leather is still in immaculate condition (supple and not dried out or anything). Gorgeous bag if not for the smell.


----------



## weibaobai

I guess I'm another lucky customer that got a weed skunk.  I have had my Togo kelly for over a year now and only started using it this week.  I walked around for a week thinking gee, why does it smell like weed?? Even my husband asked me why our car smelled of weed.  Will be going to the boutique to see what they can do. Will keep you guys posted, hopefully they'll be able to replace my bag!!


----------



## sfshopgirl

weibaobai said:


> I guess I'm another lucky customer that got a weed skunk.  I have had my Togo kelly for over a year now and only started using it this week.  I walked around for a week thinking gee, why does it smell like weed?? Even my husband asked me why our car smelled of weed.  Will be going to the boutique to see what they can do. Will keep you guys posted, hopefully they'll be able to replace my bag!!




Wei, good luck! I got one skunk and it was replaced by another skunk and now I'm still waiting for another to be remade. I was very adamant about getting the same bag. Luckily they are remaking it for me. Hope you are well!


----------



## weibaobai

Oh dear, TWO skunks!?! I'm just worried that they'll look at me like I'm nuts when I tell them to smell my bag. Ha! 
But hopefully they'll be able to remedy the issue bc it's quite smelly!
I'm well! Hope you're doing well too! When are you back in town? Would love to catch up!



sfshopgirl said:


> Wei, good luck! I got one skunk and it was replaced by another skunk and now I'm still waiting for another to be remade. I was very adamant about getting the same bag. Luckily they are remaking it for me. Hope you are well!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

weibaobai said:


> Oh dear, TWO skunks!?! I'm just worried that they'll look at me like I'm nuts when I tell them to smell my bag. Ha!
> But hopefully they'll be able to remedy the issue bc it's quite smelly!
> I'm well! Hope you're doing well too! When are you back in town? Would love to catch up!



*weibaobei* - Hey you're back !! how's your baby ? You've been busy with the new family member.  Do post pics with him/her.  Missed your action pics.


----------



## richwitch66

The smell and quality control (nothing of note, just paranoia) are just a few of the issues that lead me to always buying preloved. I bought my Birkin 35 preloved and its in gorgeous condition. I don't have the patience to play the Birkin Game and wait for years for a handbag.


----------



## MYH

Now that I have two kellys and can compare them, I have noticed something different on the plate attached to the strap of my kelly that was a replacement for my skunky one I bought.  On the plate that says Hermes-Paris, there seems to be an additional symbol engraved after the word Paris.  Can some of you ladies or gents with skunk replacements tell me if you see the same on yours?  Mine is a R in square box BTW. I won't take pictures and post them here so we don't help counterfeiters but was just wondering if anyone else has this extra little symbol on theirs?


----------



## mistikat

MYH said:


> Now that I have two kellys and can compare them, I have noticed something different on the plate attached to the strap of my kelly that was a replacement for my skunky one I bought.  On the plate that says Hermes-Paris, there seems to be an additional symbol engraved after the word Paris.  Can some of you ladies or gents with skunk replacements tell me if you see the same on yours?  Mine is a R in square box BTW. I won't take pictures and post them here so we don't help counterfeiters but was just wondering if anyone else has this extra little symbol on theirs?


 
Gold hardware has an additional mark to indicate that gold plating was done. I suspect that is what you are seeing.


----------



## MYH

mistikat said:


> Gold hardware has an additional mark to indicate that gold plating was done. I suspect that is what you are seeing.


Ah, makes perfect sense! Thanks mistikat. I still have so much to learn!


----------



## Tingeling

Hi ladies.
I am wondering if anyone has had a skunk bag from 2015? I have tested my Togo Birkin q-stamped several times in the spring sun and no skunk yet. But my little ulysse pink lipstick togo (also q-stamped) has an unplesant odor to it...not like weed, but more like hmmm, like burnt rubber, mixed with something else.   Do you think it's safe to buy something from 2015? And do you think it's any chance they'll replace my ulysse?


Thank's


----------



## smileygirl

stephmorris11 said:


> If you go to a large store (Madison, Beverly Hills) there is a chance they can swap it out on the spot.  BH actually now can test the bag on site without shipping it to Paris with a UV lamp system they have had for the last few months.  I think Madison has the same thing.  You might consider calling to see if they can test it on the spot instead of shipping it to Paris, which takes over a month sometimes!



Overjoyed to tell everyone I took this in and got it replaced in the spot!  Thanks everyone


----------



## roy40

Tingeling said:


> Hi ladies.
> I am wondering if anyone has had a skunk bag from 2015? I have tested my Togo Birkin q-stamped several times in the spring sun and no skunk yet. But my little ulysse pink lipstick togo (also q-stamped) has an unplesant odor to it...not like weed, but more like hmmm, like burnt rubber, mixed with something else.   Do you think it's safe to buy something from 2015? And do you think it's any chance they'll replace my ulysse?
> 
> 
> Thank's




I gave my BF this gorgeous Malachite Ulysse for his birthday.

The first one that my SA brought into the boutique was broken. I drove the 45 minutes to my boutique to be presented with an orange box containing an MM Ulysse with an unattached and broken snap. I told my SA that being presented with damaged Hermes is almost as shocking as being told Santa Clause isn't real, ha ...

We had a replacement sent to me, and fortunately, this one wasn't broken, HOWEVER, my boyfriend opened it up, and lo and behold, the reaction was something like, "Oh, my God, it's gorgeous, THANK YOU, you shouldn't have, etcetera" then he held it up to his nose and said, "but, um, why does it smell like weed?"

Q stamp, Togo, malachite. He doesn't really care - and as its an SLG, I don't think it will be that big of a deal, however, it's definitely a skunker. [emoji15]


----------



## bagidiotic

roy40 said:


> I gave my BF this gorgeous Malachite Ulysse for his birthday.
> 
> The first one that my SA brought into the boutique was broken. I drove the 45 minutes to my boutique to be presented with an orange box containing an MM Ulysse with an unattached and broken snap. I told my SA that being presented with damaged Hermes is almost as shocking as being told Santa Clause isn't real, ha ...
> 
> We had a replacement sent to me, and fortunately, this one wasn't broken, HOWEVER, my boyfriend opened it up, and lo and behold, the reaction was something like, "Oh, my God, it's gorgeous, THANK YOU, you shouldn't have, etcetera" then he held it up to his nose and said, "but, um, why does it smell like weed?"
> 
> Q stamp, Togo, malachite. He doesn't really care - and as its an SLG, I don't think it will be that big of a deal, however, it's definitely a skunker. [emoji15]
> 
> View attachment 2960896



Poor thing
Such a  shame  and disastrous outcome 
Seriously  you should  change  it
The smell only get worst


----------



## forever132

Just want to know if anyone have send a skunk bag back, and got the identical specs back? I m still debating if I should send my rose lipstick k back? Hope to hear some positive answers, thankyou!


----------



## Miss Al

I'm still using my bamboo ulysse tpm which is a tiny weeny skunk. It's been almost a year but it doesn't smell that bad. From time to time I get a whiff of weed smell. I'm not too bothered by it as my bamboo is a keeper. But I use it as a test reference to smell my bags just to make sure that my bags are not skunks.


----------



## bagidiotic

forever132 said:


> Just want to know if anyone have send a skunk bag back, and got the identical specs back? I m still debating if I should send my rose lipstick k back? Hope to hear some positive answers, thankyou!



Do it fast
Act now
No keep a skunk plsssss
Lipstick  is returning  this season
I just saw the color list for so 15
Very gd chance you may get same specs


----------



## forever132

bagidiotic said:


> Do it fast
> Act now
> No keep a skunk plsssss
> Lipstick  is returning  this season
> I just saw the color list for so 15
> Very gd chance you may get same specs




Thanks for reassuring that lipstick is back on list! I will pop into the store soon! It is so hard to say goodbye to my love!!!!


----------



## Tingeling

roy40 said:


> I gave my BF this gorgeous Malachite Ulysse for his birthday.
> 
> The first one that my SA brought into the boutique was broken. I drove the 45 minutes to my boutique to be presented with an orange box containing an MM Ulysse with an unattached and broken snap. I told my SA that being presented with damaged Hermes is almost as shocking as being told Santa Clause isn't real, ha ...
> 
> We had a replacement sent to me, and fortunately, this one wasn't broken, HOWEVER, my boyfriend opened it up, and lo and behold, the reaction was something like, "Oh, my God, it's gorgeous, THANK YOU, you shouldn't have, etcetera" then he held it up to his nose and said, "but, um, why does it smell like weed?"
> 
> Q stamp, Togo, malachite. He doesn't really care - and as its an SLG, I don't think it will be that big of a deal, however, it's definitely a skunker. [emoji15]
> 
> View attachment 2960896


Ahh, so sorry to hear this. Well, I left my lipstick ulysse by the window today....OMG, my Hubby entered the bedroom, and just...why does it smell like weed in here?. Well I told him to take a sniff of that ulysse. He just could not believe how similar the smell was, so the sun def triggered the smell. Now I know for sure my Birkin is not a skunk, it stood in the window too, and no smell. Well, my hubby said I can not walk arround with that ulysse, people will think I'm a stoner


----------



## roy40

Tingeling said:


> Ahh, so sorry to hear this. Well, I left my lipstick ulysse by the window today....OMG, my Hubby entered the bedroom, and just...why does it smell like weed in here?. Well I told him to take a sniff of that ulysse. He just could not believe how similar the smell was, so the sun def triggered the smell. Now I know for sure my Birkin is not a skunk, it stood in the window too, and no smell. Well, my hubby said I can not walk arround with that ulysse, people will think I'm a stoner




That's my worry about my BF - I don't want him to take his Ulysse into an important meeting and have the smell of weed emanate from him. That's really unacceptable.

I called Madison. They're going to have a replacement waiting for him.


----------



## TankerToad

forever132 said:


> Just want to know if anyone have send a skunk bag back, and got the identical specs back? I m still debating if I should send my rose lipstick k back? Hope to hear some positive answers, thankyou!


Yes. If the skin color is still available you can request the bag be remade.


----------



## Tingeling

roy40 said:


> That's my worry about my BF - I don't want him to take his Ulysse into an important meeting and have the smell of weed emanate from him. That's really unacceptable.
> 
> I called Madison. They're going to have a replacement waiting for him.


 


That is great news, hope you get a new one for him soon!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Tingeling said:


> Ahh, so sorry to hear this. Well, I left my lipstick ulysse by the window today....OMG, my Hubby entered the bedroom, and just...why does it smell like weed in here?. Well I told him to take a sniff of that ulysse. He just could not believe how similar the smell was, so the sun def triggered the smell. Now I know for sure my Birkin is not a skunk, it stood in the window too, and no smell. Well, my hubby said I can not walk arround with that ulysse, people will think I'm a stoner





roy40 said:


> That's my worry about my BF - I don't want him to take his Ulysse into an important meeting and have the smell of weed emanate from him. That's really unacceptable.
> 
> I called Madison. They're going to have a replacement waiting for him.



I was under the impression that the smell goes away once it's cooled down. Is it not?


----------



## mlemee

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I was under the impression that the smell goes away once it's cooled down. Is it not?



Yes but imagine being out and about in the sun or living in a hot climate...


----------



## chicinthecity777

mlemee said:


> Yes but imagine being out and about in the sun or living in a hot climate...



I know that. I am just trying to confirm whether it is true or not.


----------



## purselover888

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I know that. I am just trying to confirm whether it is true or not.



The smell can go away completely when the bag cools.  But after a certain level or period of "activation," sometimes the smell never completely goes away even when cool...


----------



## chicinthecity777

purselover888 said:


> The smell can go away completely when the bag cools.  But after a certain level or period of "activation," sometimes the smell never completely goes away even when cool...



Interesting to know. Thank you!


----------



## Murphy47

In my case, ANYTIME the bag warms up, it smells. With summer coming it's an issue.


----------



## swezfamily

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I was under the impression that the smell goes away once it's cooled down. Is it not?




Once the sun triggered the smell in my bag for the first time, it never went away, even when the bag cooled down.


----------



## iokra

swezfamily said:


> Once the sun triggered the smell in my bag for the first time, it never went away, even when the bag cooled down.


 I never had a strong smell problem with any of my H bags. Maybe all bags smell the same and some of us have more sensitive noses?


----------



## Mindi B

iokra said:


> I never had a strong smell problem with any of my H bags. Maybe all bags smell the same and some of us have more sensitive noses?



No.  This is/was an acknowledged problem with H tanneries.  Read this thread for more complete info.


----------



## Tingeling

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I was under the impression that the smell goes away once it's cooled down. Is it not?



Well it is not as strong as when it's in direct sunlight, but it does not go away


----------



## swezfamily

iokra said:


> I never had a strong smell problem with any of my H bags. Maybe all bags smell the same and some of us have more sensitive noses?



It was definitely an issue that was acknowledged by H.  My bag (along with many others) was sent back to Paris, evaluated, deemed defective and destroyed.  My belief is that the leather wasn't tanned properly and bacteria started to grow, causing the skunky/sulfur smell.

Take a read through this thread.  It's sad, but interesting.


----------



## Murphy47

iokra said:


> I never had a strong smell problem with any of my H bags. Maybe all bags smell the same and some of us have more sensitive noses?




I lost 90% of my sense of smell 5 years ago. 
The bag stinks.


----------



## Mindi B

^^^LOL!  Sadly, true.


----------



## bagidiotic

swezfamily said:


> It was definitely an issue that was acknowledged by H.  My bag (along with many others) was sent back to Paris, evaluated, deemed defective and destroyed.  My belief is that the leather wasn't tanned properly and bacteria started to grow, causing the skunky/sulfur smell.
> 
> Take a read through this thread.  It's sad, but interesting.



It was caused by new dyeing technique 
Unfortunately  it did not work
Explained  to me by one of the asm in fsh leather section
Terrible  indeed both clients  and h
So much lost and inconvenience


----------



## chicinthecity777

bagidiotic said:


> It was caused by new dyeing technique
> Unfortunately  it did not work
> Explained  to me by one of the asm in fsh leather section
> Terrible  indeed both clients  and h
> So much lost and inconvenience



My SA also told me about the dying process change. I mostly feel so sorry for the craftspersons who made those bags! All that hard work gone into waste as those stinky bags are destroyed.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Tingeling said:


> Well it is not as strong as when it's in direct sunlight, but it does not go away



Yikes! So sorry to hear this. Hope you have it resolved soon!


----------



## swezfamily

bagidiotic said:


> It was caused by new dyeing technique
> Unfortunately  it did not work
> Explained  to me by one of the asm in fsh leather section
> Terrible  indeed both clients  and h
> So much lost and inconvenience




Thank you for sharing this. My SM couldn't offer any reason, so I had to come up with my own theory. 

I've been waiting for over a year now for my replacement. [emoji20]


----------



## bagidiotic

swezfamily said:


> Thank you for sharing this. My SM couldn't offer any reason, so I had to come up with my own theory.
> 
> I've been waiting for over a year now for my replacement. [emoji20]



It will come soon dear maybe something  even better
Have faith
Cheers


----------



## birkin10600

swezfamily said:


> Thank you for sharing this. My SM couldn't offer any reason, so I had to come up with my own theory.
> 
> I've been waiting for over a year now for my replacement. [emoji20]



Sorry for your long wait. You must be missing your baby so much. I just got my Kelly32 bambou. Sent last Sept. 2014 and received a brand new one last saturday (7 months) Fingers crossed for you dear that you will get your replacement soon!


----------



## nanaimo75

M


----------



## Tingeling

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Yikes! So sorry to hear this. Hope you have it resolved soon!




Thank you, I think maybe I'll bring it with me to the Paris store this summer. They might have a replacement right away. Soo happy it was just my ulysse and not my Birkin which also is togo with Q stamp. Pjuh!!


----------



## Tingeling

swezfamily said:


> Thank you for sharing this. My SM couldn't offer any reason, so I had to come up with my own theory.
> 
> I've been waiting for over a year now for my replacement. [emoji20]




Oh no, over a year??? That is so not fair! Fingers crossed you'll have a new baby soon!!


----------



## duna

What I'd like to know is whether H has SOLVED this problem or not: are there still skunk bags coming out of H stores???


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

duna said:


> *What I'd like to know is whether H has SOLVED this problem or not: are there still skunk bags coming out of H stores???*



Exactly, *duna*. Thought that H had this skunk problem under control but I guess that is not the case.


----------



## bagidiotic

duna said:


> What I'd like to know is whether H has SOLVED this problem or not: are there still skunk bags coming out of H stores???



I think issue solved
Dyeing  stopped  leather destroyed
Nothing  from recent bag released  so far
No complaints  here in tpf bout newer r or t stamp 
However i believe  some of older  skunk are still lurking around worldwide  stores or warehouses
Unless they did random  checking individually all items
Which likely not possible  and hardworking
Epsom and clemence  are widely  use in many items


----------



## duna

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Exactly, *duna*. Thought that H had this skunk problem under control but I guess that is not the case.



Yes, it's still unclear......:wondering Let's hope it's over!!


----------



## duna

bagidiotic said:


> I think issue solved
> Dyeing  stopped  leather destroyed
> Nothing  from recent bag released  so far
> No complaints  here in tpf bout newer r or t stamp
> However i believe  some of older  skunk are still lurking around worldwide  stores or warehouses
> Unless they did random  checking individually all items
> Which likely not possible  and hardworking
> Epsom and clemence  are widely  use in many items



Thanks* Bagidiotic*,yes I guess there are still older skunks around, especially on the secondary market.


----------



## audreylita

duna said:


> What I'd like to know is whether H has SOLVED this problem or not: are there still skunk bags coming out of H stores???



I've recently purchased a birkin and a kelly, both togo, with no problems.  They both have a lovely smell of delicious leather with no hint of anything bad.  

If they should act up I will report back.


----------



## purselover888

The problem is resolved for newer bags based on everyone I have spoken to.  The skunkifying "agent" was introduced and then eliminated, upon discovery of its unintended effects.


----------



## swezfamily

bagidiotic said:


> It will come soon dear maybe something  even better
> Have faith
> Cheers





birkin10600 said:


> Sorry for your long wait. You must be missing your baby so much. I just got my Kelly32 bambou. Sent last Sept. 2014 and received a brand new one last saturday (7 months) Fingers crossed for you dear that you will get your replacement soon!





Tingeling said:


> Oh no, over a year??? That is so not fair! Fingers crossed you'll have a new baby soon!!



Thanks to everybody for the encouragement.  I'm trying really, really hard to hold off on any other bag purchases until this one comes in, but if it doesn't come in soon, I'm going to cave.  A girl can only go so long without a new bag.  Ha!


----------



## swezfamily

bagidiotic said:


> I think issue solved
> Dyeing  stopped  leather destroyed
> Nothing  from recent bag released  so far
> No complaints  here in tpf bout newer r or t stamp
> However i believe  some of older  skunk are still lurking around worldwide  stores or warehouses
> Unless they did random  checking individually all items
> Which likely not possible  and hardworking
> Epsom and clemence  are widely  use in many items





purselover888 said:


> The problem is resolved for newer bags based on everyone I have spoken to.  The skunkifying "agent" was introduced and then eliminated, upon discovery of its unintended effects.



So glad to hear this.  Now I can stop worrying that my replacement (if it ever comes) will be a stinker too.


----------



## roy40

duna said:


> What I'd like to know is whether H has SOLVED this problem or not: are there still skunk bags coming out of H stores???




The skunk agenda I purchased last week from my H store is a Q stamp in Togo - therefore, yes, it is still possible to purchase a skunker from a boutique, but is less likely with items that have a high turn-around - B/Ks, etcetera.


----------



## Nilez

My recent purchases smell like leather.


----------



## Nilez

Sorry I forgat to add that my purchases in 2014 (togo and epsom leather) also  don't have any problem . Maybe i am just too lucky.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Nilez said:


> Sorry I forgat to add that my purchases in 2014 (togo and epsom leather) also  don't have any problem . Maybe i am just too lucky.



Not all 2014 bags are smelly. I and many others have purchased bags from last year and they don't smell.


----------



## Nilez

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Not all 2014 bags are smelly. I and many others have purchased bags from last year and they don't smell.



Good to know it! Just this thread made me to think if it was my luck that i didn't get anything skunk.


----------



## swezfamily

I just wanted to give an update, although I already posted in the thread regarding SO's.  My replacement SO FINALLY came.    It took a little over a year, and now I just feel so relieved that I have it, and it's perfect.  It sat in the sun in my car for over 45 minutes on the ride home.  The leather was very warm to my touch, and it smelled of nothing but yummy leather.  My first bag started stinking after about 20-25 minutes on a sunny seat in my car, so I'm feeling pretty good with the sun test on this bag.

Out of curiosity, is there anybody else who is still waiting for a replacement?


----------



## prettychic

audreylita said:


> I've recently purchased a birkin and a kelly, both togo, with no problems.  They both have a lovely smell of delicious leather with no hint of anything bad.
> 
> If they should act up I will report back.



me too! my fingers are crossed for us both....


----------



## birkin10600

swezfamily said:


> I just wanted to give an update, although I already posted in the thread regarding SO's.  My replacement SO FINALLY came.    It took a little over a year, and now I just feel so relieved that I have it, and it's perfect.  It sat in the sun in my car for over 45 minutes on the ride home.  The leather was very warm to my touch, and it smelled of nothing but yummy leather.  My first bag started stinking after about 20-25 minutes on a sunny seat in my car, so I'm feeling pretty good with the sun test on this bag.
> 
> Out of curiosity, is there anybody else who is still waiting for a replacement?



Me, I am still waiting for my birkin replacement. I just got my Kelly bambou replacement two weeks ago but no news yet for my birkin.


----------



## swezfamily

birkin10600 said:


> Me, I am still waiting for my birkin replacement. I just got my Kelly bambou replacement two weeks ago but no news yet for my birkin.






Wow, I can't believe there are still more people waiting - I kind of felt like I was the last one.  It does seem like there have been a lot of SO's coming in lately, so hopefully your Birkin is on it's way.


I'm so glad that you got your Bambou replacement.  That is such a gorgeous color!


----------



## pierina2

Congratulations *swezfamily*, on getting your beautiful SO!  

My epsom Flamingo Jige [Q] was replaced inside of 6 months with one that smells wonderfully of leather.  H handled the situation perfectly.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

pierina2 said:


> Congratulations *swezfamily*, on getting your beautiful SO!
> 
> My epsom Flamingo Jige [Q] was replaced inside of 6 months with one that smells wonderfully of leather.  H handled the situation perfectly.



Absolutely gorgeous, *pierina*. Major congrats on getting your replacement so quickly!!!


----------



## swezfamily

pierina2 said:


> Congratulations *swezfamily*, on getting your beautiful SO!
> 
> My epsom Flamingo Jige [Q] was replaced inside of 6 months with one that smells wonderfully of leather.  H handled the situation perfectly.



Thank you and congrats to you too!  Your Jige is beautiful and such a great color for spring/summer.

I'm glad to see that H is resolving things for most of the people who's bags were affected.  I do wonder whatever happened to the people who were originally turned away at the boutique and told their bag smelled just fine.  Since it's a well known issue at this point, I hope they have all returned to their boutique and have gotten some sort of resolution.

My SM and SA were amazing.  Not only allowing me to place another SO for a replacement, but I also only had to pay what the first bag cost, before two price increases.  That was a savings of $1900!


----------



## steffy000

I am so torn, I think the B 35 Togo I just purchased from a reseller is a skunk bag.  It's from 2010.  I only noticed the smell as the weather here warmed up and when the bag sat in the sun.  It's not a knock you out kind of smell but there is a strong smell and I'm concerned about what it will smell like in the summer.  I love this bag and am well past the reseller's return period.  I just wrote them an email to see what they say.  Not sure H would help me either as I have no proof of purchase from them.  Has anyone been in this situation?


----------



## chicinthecity777

steffy000 said:


> I am so torn, I think the B 35 Togo I just purchased from a reseller is a skunk bag.  It's from 2010.  I only noticed the smell as the weather here warmed up and when the bag sat in the sun.  It's not a knock you out kind of smell but there is a strong smell and I'm concerned about what it will smell like in the summer.  I love this bag and am well past the reseller's return period.  I just wrote them an email to see what they say.  Not sure H would help me either as I have no proof of purchase from them.  Has anyone been in this situation?



Any H boutique will be able to sort this out for you. If you have time, read through the thread. There has been people bought from resellers and H boutiques dealt with their problems.


----------



## steffy000

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Any H boutique will be able to sort this out for you. If you have time, read through the thread. There has been people bought from resellers and H boutiques dealt with their problems.


Oh thank you, I did just see that post.  I am quite surprised, but I will go visit them this week.  Thanks again.


----------



## chicinthecity777

steffy000 said:


> Oh thank you, I did just see that post.  I am quite surprised, but I will go visit them this week.  Thanks again.



Boutiques should be fully aware of the issue and should handle it from there. Good luck!


----------



## bagidiotic

swezfamily said:


> Thank you and congrats to you too!  Your Jige is beautiful and such a great color for spring/summer.
> 
> I'm glad to see that H is resolving things for most of the people who's bags were affected.  I do wonder whatever happened to the people who were originally turned away at the boutique and told their bag smelled just fine.  Since it's a well known issue at this point, I hope they have all returned to their boutique and have gotten some sort of resolution.
> 
> My SM and SA were amazing.  Not only allowing me to place another SO for a replacement, but I also only had to pay what the first bag cost, before two price increases.  That was a savings of $1900!



You must be very dear to them
So luckyto get  exclusive treatment cost saving


----------



## bagidiotic

pierina2 said:


> Congratulations *swezfamily*, on getting your beautiful SO!
> 
> My epsom Flamingo Jige [Q] was replaced inside of 6 months with one that smells wonderfully of leather.  H handled the situation perfectly.



This flamingo is amazing 
Voila


----------



## bagidiotic

steffy000 said:


> I am so torn, I think the B 35 Togo I just purchased from a reseller is a skunk bag.  It's from 2010.  I only noticed the smell as the weather here warmed up and when the bag sat in the sun.  It's not a knock you out kind of smell but there is a strong smell and I'm concerned about what it will smell like in the summer.  I love this bag and am well past the reseller's return period.  I just wrote them an email to see what they say.  Not sure H would help me either as I have no proof of purchase from them.  Has anyone been in this situation?











xiangxiang0731 said:


> Any H boutique will be able to sort this out for you. If you have time, read through the thread. There has been people bought from resellers and H boutiques dealt with their problems.



Personally  i feel
So long its an  authentic  item
H will have to honour  any defective  issue
Regardless where and when
But how strange a 2010 bag skunk?
I thought skunk only  began to surface  during 2013

Xiang2 is right 
Bring it back for them to assess


----------



## swezfamily

bagidiotic said:


> You must be very dear to them
> So luckyto get  exclusive treatment cost saving



I really don't spend much, not compared to some on here, and definitely would not be considered a VIP by any means.  I just think that my local boutique offers exceptional service.  I'm grateful that the problem was handled so nicely considering how others were treated when they brought in their stinky bags.


----------



## steffy000

bagidiotic said:


> Personally  i feel
> So long its an  authentic  item
> H will have to honour  any defective  issue
> Regardless where and when
> But how strange a 2010 bag skunk?
> I thought skunk only  began to surface  during 2013
> 
> Xiang2 is right
> Bring it back for them to assess




Yes, I was wondering about the year also, and since it was from a TPF recommended reseller I figured they might test for skunks?


----------



## purselover888

steffy000 said:


> Yes, I was wondering about the year also, and since it was from a TPF recommended reseller I figured they might test for skunks?



Why would you think that?  Hermes doesn't test their bags; why would a reseller just because they are recommended?


----------



## steffy000

purselover888 said:


> Why would you think that?  Hermes doesn't test their bags; why would a reseller just because they are recommended?



Well, since they seem to go through rigorous authenticity and quality checks, I was not sure if the smell issue was one they were also on the lookout for.  I did see another reseller advertise that a B bag had NO detectable smell, I assumed this was bc the bag was from a certain year and a certain type of leather.  So clearly some resellers are on top of the issue.  It's a bizarre issue in my opinion and I'm definitely NOT suggesting that a reseller is disreputable if they don't heat their bags and smell test them.


----------



## pierina2

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Absolutely gorgeous, *pierina*. Major congrats on getting your replacement so quickly!!!



Thank you *Vigee*, I'm thrilled to have it back before the summer arrives.  




swezfamily said:


> Thank you and congrats to you too!  Your Jige is beautiful and such a great color for spring/summer.
> 
> I'm glad to see that H is resolving things for most of the people whose bags were affected.  I do wonder whatever happened to the people who were originally turned away at the boutique and told their bag smelled just fine.  Since it's a well known issue at this point, I hope they have all returned to their boutique and have gotten some sort of resolution.
> 
> My SM and SA were amazing.  Not only allowing me to place another SO for a replacement, but I also only had to pay what the first bag cost, before two price increases.  That was a savings of $1900!



Thanks, *swezfamily.*  It's reassuring to know that there are fabulous H stores out there and that they're getting replacements out to people.




bagidiotic said:


> This flamingo is amazing
> Voila



Thank you very much!


----------



## roy40

Just thought I'd give a little update that my SA has requested a replacement Ulysse for my BF. It's on its way and she's assured me she'll test it first to make sure it isn't a "skunker." I was given the option of getting a refund, or having a replacement brought in - which was nice.


----------



## swezfamily

roy40 said:


> Just thought I'd give a little update that my SA has requested a replacement Ulysse for my BF. It's on its way and she's assured me she'll test it first to make sure it isn't a "skunker." I was given the option of getting a refund, or having a replacement brought in - which was nice.



This is awesome news!


----------



## Tingeling

roy40 said:


> Just thought I'd give a little update that my SA has requested a replacement Ulysse for my BF. It's on its way and she's assured me she'll test it first to make sure it isn't a "skunker." I was given the option of getting a refund, or having a replacement brought in - which was nice.


 
Good News, I am glad it all turned out well!


----------



## roy40

Tingeling said:


> Good News, I am glad it all turned out well!




OH MAN - you won't believe this ... this one is also a skunk. My SA said they heated it and didn't smell anything ... HA.

Within 5 minutes of sitting in the sun ... [emoji87][emoji87][emoji87][emoji87]

The BF wants to simply keep it because of the color.

Another Q stamp, Togo, Malachite Ulysse MM for the book of affected SLGs.


----------



## bagidiotic

roy40 said:


> OH MAN - you won't believe this ... this one is also a skunk. My SA said they heated it and didn't smell anything ... HA.
> 
> Within 5 minutes of sitting in the sun ... [emoji87][emoji87][emoji87][emoji87]
> 
> The BF wants to simply keep it because of the color.
> 
> Another Q stamp, Togo, Malachite Ulysse MM for the book of affected SLGs.



Q stamp?
Not surprised 
Likely  to  be same batch
Unless you want avoid  malachite  likely all q stamp


----------



## Mariapia

roy40 said:


> OH MAN - you won't believe this ... this one is also a skunk. My SA said they heated it and didn't smell anything ... HA.
> 
> Within 5 minutes of sitting in the sun ... [emoji87][emoji87][emoji87][emoji87]
> 
> The BF wants to simply keep it because of the color.
> 
> Another Q stamp, Togo, Malachite Ulysse MM for the book of affected SLGs.




You shouldn't keep it, roy !
The smell won't go away and it could be embarrassing.
Ask your SA to find you another one.
It's an expensive item, it must be perfect!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

roy40 said:


> OH MAN - you won't believe this ... this one is also a skunk. My SA said they heated it and didn't smell anything ... HA.
> 
> Within 5 minutes of sitting in the sun ... [emoji87][emoji87][emoji87][emoji87]
> 
> The BF wants to simply keep it because of the color.
> 
> Another Q stamp, Togo, Malachite Ulysse MM for the book of affected SLGs.



*roy*, another vote to return or exchange it. Completely understand your desire to keep it but not worth it in the long run.


----------



## roy40

Mariapia said:


> You shouldn't keep it, roy !
> The smell won't go away and it could be embarrassing.
> Ask your SA to find you another one.
> It's an expensive item, it must be perfect!







VigeeLeBrun said:


> *roy*, another vote to return or exchange it. Completely understand your desire to keep it but not worth it in the long run.




You are both right - I brought it to Madison where an SA (she seemed "senior") examined and promised it wasn't a skunk. I told her that the smell gets stronger when it's exposed to sunlight and she said "I've never heard of an affected Ulysse, and nonetheless, it's definitely not an affected piece. Once an item smells like skunk, it doesn't go away. What you're smelling is glue, and the normal smell of our leather." 

She was polite, and fun, however, I was dressed quite causally and not wearing any Hermes, so I DO think she assumed I didn't know much about the brand, or what their leather usually smells like.

I mentioned that my Jypsiere, Sac a Depeches, Evelynes, and leather goods have never smelled like this journal, and that I'm quite familiar with the smell of Hermes leather, however, I respect her opinion and insistence. [emoji6]

I proceeded to leave the journal to be embossed for my BF, and while leaving she said: if it does ever become "stinky" we'll replace it for you, without issue. 

I thanked her and continued with my day.


----------



## steffy000

I have settled on the fact that my Birkin is not a skunk but rather has a "strong leather" smell.  In fact, just yesterday I saw a bag advertised on Fashionphile as having "a strong leather smell" and I also saw a TPFer post far back in this thread that she didn't have a skunk but a bag with a strong leather smell.  Do you think this might be the case with your Ulysse?  I was also confused bc my Evelyne bag really has no easily detectable smell either. 



roy40 said:


> You are both right - I brought it to Madison where an SA (she seemed "senior") examined and promised it wasn't a skunk. I told her that the smell gets stronger when it's exposed to sunlight and she said "I've never heard of an affected Ulysse, and nonetheless, it's definitely not an affected piece. Once an item smells like skunk, it doesn't go away. What you're smelling is glue, and the normal smell of our leather."
> 
> She was polite, and fun, however, I was dressed quite causally and not wearing any Hermes, so I DO think she assumed I didn't know much about the brand, or what their leather usually smells like.
> 
> I mentioned that my Jypsiere, Sac a Depeches, Evelynes, and leather goods have never smelled like this journal, and that I'm quite familiar with the smell of Hermes leather, however, I respect her opinion and insistence. [emoji6]
> 
> I proceeded to leave the journal to be embossed for my BF, and while leaving she said: if it does ever become "stinky" we'll replace it for you, without issue.
> 
> I thanked her and continued with my day.


----------



## roy40

steffy000 said:


> I have settled on the fact that my Birkin is not a skunk but rather has a "strong leather" smell.  In fact, just yesterday I saw a bag advertised on Fashionphile as having "a strong leather smell" and I also saw a TPFer post far back in this thread that she didn't have a skunk but a bag with a strong leather smell.  Do you think this might be the case with your Ulysse?  I was also confused bc my Evelyne bag really has no easily detectable smell either.




Excellent insight - however, I think understand the strong leather smell you're referring too. My Jypsiere has a RIDICULOUSLY strong leather smell - more so than any other Hermes leather bag I've smelled. It's a very fatty, oily, leather smell - not the weed/skunk smell.


----------



## Sweetiepie123

I have been redirected to post this on this thread.....I am hoping for some advice.....

I purchased a Kelly from the Madison ave store in dec 2013. I have only worn it a handful of times and then put away in its bag. I have recently taken it out of the bag and noticed the hardware where the clasp is, has changed color. Not sure why this would happen???

Also, I left it under the sun in my house and sure enough....skunk smell((
I am so disappointed!!!
I do not live in NY. My local store would be Vienna, VA. Would they give me hard time as to why it has taken me so long to bring it back even though I have only used it 4 times?
And just recently came across these problems?

Thanks In advance


----------



## bagidiotic

Sweetiepie123 said:


> I have been redirected to post this on this thread.....I am hoping for some advice.....
> 
> I purchased a Kelly from the Madison ave store in dec 2013. I have only worn it a handful of times and then put away in its bag. I have recently taken it out of the bag and noticed the hardware where the clasp is, has changed color. Not sure why this would happen???
> 
> Also, I left it under the sun in my house and sure enough....skunk smell((
> I am so disappointed!!!
> I do not live in NY. My local store would be Vienna, VA. Would they give me hard time as to why it has taken me so long to bring it back even though I have only used it 4 times?
> And just recently came across these problems?
> 
> Thanks In advance



Nothing to worry
Just bring back to your local store asap
Only the sm there can solve this issue 
Accessing  the conditions and advice  you


----------



## loves

I've a lovely reseller checking for skunkiness in a bag I'm interested in. So until she can confirm if it's ok,  just wanted to know if anyone has a Q stamp bleu de galice bag that skunked up? So hoping it doesn't because I do like the bag a lot.

I'm re-reading this thread from last post down to the first but it sure is time-consuming. Appreciate any chime-ins while I read up


----------



## sassygee

Sweetiepie123 said:


> I have been redirected to post this on this thread.....I am hoping for some advice.....
> 
> I purchased a Kelly from the Madison ave store in dec 2013. I have only worn it a handful of times and then put away in its bag. I have recently taken it out of the bag and noticed the hardware where the clasp is, has changed color. Not sure why this would happen???
> 
> Also, I left it under the sun in my house and sure enough....skunk smell((
> I am so disappointed!!!
> I do not live in NY. My local store would be Vienna, VA. Would they give me hard time as to why it has taken me so long to bring it back even though I have only used it 4 times?
> And just recently came across these problems?
> 
> Thanks In advance




*FYI,*

*As of April 30, the Tysons/Vienna store Va has relocated to DC.  If you call the old number it simply rings whit no forwarding information.  HTH*

*Hermès Washington D.C.*
*address*

* CityCenterDC,                                                      
 944 Palmer Alley NW                                                                            
 Washington, D.C. 20001                        												 
*

*contact*

*                    Tel. :  + 1 202 789 4341                                             
Fax :  + 1 202 789 4347                                     *


*38.900252				 -77.025557			 *
*		        																									     stores.hermes.com/extension/hermes/design/hermes/images/bkgd/bkgd_sep.png*
*opening hours*

* monday to saturday:**10:00am to 06:00pm   ** sunday:**closed*


----------



## Sweetiepie123

sassygee said:


> *FYI,*
> 
> *As of April 30, the Tysons/Vienna store Va has relocated to DC.  If you call the old number it simply rings whit no forwarding information.  HTH*
> 
> *Hermès Washington D.C.*
> *address*
> 
> * CityCenterDC,
> 944 Palmer Alley NW
> Washington, D.C. 20001
> *
> 
> *contact*
> 
> *                    Tel. :  + 1 202 789 4341
> Fax :  + 1 202 789 4347                                     *
> 
> 
> *38.900252				 -77.025557			 *
> *		        																									     stores.hermes.com/extension/hermes/design/hermes/images/bkgd/bkgd_sep.png*
> *opening hours*
> 
> * monday to saturday:**10:00am to 06:00pm   ** sunday:**closed*


Thank you.


----------



## lady786

bagidiotic said:


> Personally  i feel
> So long its an  authentic  item
> H will have to honour  any defective  issue
> Regardless where and when
> But how strange a 2010 bag skunk?
> I thought skunk only  began to surface  during 2013
> 
> Xiang2 is right
> Bring it back for them to assess



I am also in a similar situation and got a skunk but it's from a reseller and I don't know what to do.....the smell is not overwhelming but it's there! I don't have any boutique nearby.  Please I am open to any suggestions !! 
TIA


----------



## bagidiotic

lady786 said:


> I am also in a similar situation and got a skunk but it's from a reseller and I don't know what to do.....the smell is not overwhelming but it's there! I don't have any boutique nearby.  Please I am open to any suggestions !!
> TIA



Darling  there's  no other way  out
You just have to  make a trip to the most accessible store and have them access 
Solve it for you 
As long it's genuine h they must do it for you imo


----------



## bagidiotic

lady786 said:


> I am also in a similar situation and got a skunk but it's from a reseller and I don't know what to do.....the smell is not overwhelming but it's there! I don't have any boutique nearby.  Please I am open to any suggestions !!
> TIA



Stay focus and get to the  issue 
Its skunk created  by them not you asking for problem 
Issue is defective dye
Not who and where whom you get the  bag if proven real 
You should be  more worry what they going to replace it haha
Since its not your home store no pre relationship 
Take it or leave  it last insisted on it haha
Happy planning  and all the best


----------



## Annlovebag

bagidiotic said:


> Stay focus and get to the  issue
> Its skunk created  by them not you asking for problem
> Issue is defective dye
> Not who and where whom you get the  bag if proven real
> You should be  more worry what they going to replace it haha
> Since its not your home store no pre relationship
> Take it or leave  it last insisted on it haha
> Happy planning  and all the best


Hello lady's ! Finaly,   I got a call from my store , that my B have arrive , I send it back in November because of the smell skunk issue  ,  but when I come to pick up , it was a different color , anyone have the same problem . Thank you


----------



## roy40

Annlovebag said:


> Hello lady's ! Finaly,   I got a call from my store , that my B have arrive , I send it back in November because of the smell skunk issue  ,  but when I come to pick up , it was a different color , anyone have the same problem . Thank you




The smell isn't removable or effectively treatable - they literally replaced your bag. What was the affected color, and with what color did they replace it? What about leather type, size, and hardware?


----------



## Annlovebag

roy40 said:


> The smell isn't removable or effectively treatable - they literally replaced your bag. What was the affected color, and with what color did they replace it? What about leather type, size, and hardware?


Thanks for your replies  Roy40 , Ok, so I sent my vermillion Togo with gold hardware, but they replaced it with an orange Togo with gold hardware, that means they destroyed my bag or something, but honestly, I like my vermillion B better than to my new orange Togo. Are they suppose to sent back the same color?


----------



## roy40

Annlovebag said:


> Thanks for your replies  Roy40 , Ok, so I sent my vermillion Togo with gold hardware, but they replaced it with an orange Togo with gold hardware, that means they destroyed my bag or something, but honestly, I like my vermillion B better than to my new orange Togo. Are they suppose to sent back the same color?




Did you accept the bag? I'm certain your SA or SM would be willing to let you wait for a replacement of your liking. Some people go crazy over orange and GHW, but if it's not for you ... there's no point.


----------



## lady786

Thanks I will take it to the nearest boutique and see what happens


----------



## bagidiotic

Annlovebag said:


> Hello lady's ! Finaly,   I got a call from my store , that my B have arrive , I send it back in November because of the smell skunk issue  ,  but when I come to pick up , it was a different color , anyone have the same problem . Thank you











Annlovebag said:


> Thanks for your replies  Roy40 , Ok, so I sent my vermillion Togo with gold hardware, but they replaced it with an orange Togo with gold hardware, that means they destroyed my bag or something, but honestly, I like my vermillion B better than to my new orange Togo. Are they suppose to sent back the same color?



Hello  i dont understand 
They replaced  a totally  different  bag and you did not  question why?
You prefer red tone bag and still  accept  this orange why?
you think is ok to you?
You already  picked  up  meaning accepting their offer


----------



## Annlovebag

bagidiotic said:


> Hello  i dont understand
> They replaced  a totally  different  bag and you did not  question why?
> You prefer red tone bag and still  accept  this orange why?
> you think is ok to you?
> You already  picked  up  meaning accepting their offer




Hi bagidiotic , I know what you mean, but I don't want to wait another 7months or longer for the right one, so I just take whatever they offer me and I don't want to make it difficult for him, plus my SA he so nice and take a good care of me ;( thank you for your reply


----------



## bagidiotic

Annlovebag said:


> Hi bagidiotic , I know what you mean, but I don't want to wait another 7months or longer for the right one, so I just take whatever they offer me ;( thank you for your reply



Ok you  know the answer  you got the answer
So its not like what you  asking earlier  questions bout replacement 
More like being force to accept  this piece
Great enjoy your new bag


----------



## Annlovebag

roy40 said:


> Did you accept the bag? I'm certain your SA or SM would be willing to let you wait for a replacement of your liking. Some people go crazy over orange and GHW, but if it's not for you ... there's no point.




Yes Roy40 , I accept the bag , I'm don't like to  waiting another 6month or longer .


----------



## Annlovebag

bagidiotic said:


> Ok you  know the answer  you got the answer
> So its not like what you  asking earlier  questions bout replacement
> More like being force to accept  this piece
> Great enjoy your new bag




Thank you bagidiotic


----------



## forever132

Annlovebag said:


> Hello lady's ! Finaly,   I got a call from my store , that my B have arrive , I send it back in November because of the smell skunk issue  ,  but when I come to pick up , it was a different color , anyone have the same problem . Thank you




Any store will never promised that if u return the skunk bag and can give u the exact combo back! This is why I still haven't bring my skunk bag back to them! The store will never promised, and Paris will only can try to return the same spec to u! I wonder why they don't give u back vermilion as it should be still in the list? Oh.....


----------



## livethelake

forever132 said:


> Any store will never promised that if u return the skunk bag and can give u the exact combo back! This is why I still haven't bring my skunk bag back to them! The store will never always promised, and Paris will only can try to return the same spec to u! I wonder why they don't give u back vermilion as it should be still in the list? Oh.....



With all due respect, this is not a true statement.

Annelovebag - Please  speak to your store about your issue.  If vermillion is still being offered, your replacement bag should be that color.  If it is a color that is no longer available, you should be given options for different colors.  You should not accept a color that you do not want.


----------



## forever132

livethelake said:


> With all due respect, this is not a true statement.
> 
> Annelovebag - Please  speak to your store about your issue.  If vermillion is still being offered, your replacement bag should be that color.  If it is a color that is no longer available, you should be given options for different colors.  You should not accept a color that you do not want.




I don't know if that is true or not, but from my local store, they cannot promised me the exact combo, but only told me Paris will try to give back exact combo! 
But I m strongly agreed that, at least if vermillion is not being offer, they should still try to send back a red bag instead of an orange one!!!


----------



## bagidiotic

forever132 said:


> Any store will never promised that if u return the skunk bag and can give u the exact combo back! This is why I still haven't bring my skunk bag back to them! The store will never promised, and Paris will only can try to return the same spec to u! I wonder why they don't give u back vermilion as it should be still in the list? Oh.....











livethelake said:


> With all due respect, this is not a true statement.
> 
> Annelovebag - Please  speak to your store about your issue.  If vermillion is still being offered, your replacement bag should be that color.  If it is a color that is no longer available, you should be given options for different colors.  You should not accept a color that you do not want.



Darling dear
She has replied
Scroll back
She accepted orange coz she did not wish to wait further for the right combo
Her store offered but did not insist
Initially I was upset too reading her outcome
I thought how unreasonable


----------



## Annlovebag

forever132 said:


> Any store will never promised that if u return the skunk bag and can give u the exact combo back! This is why I still haven't bring my skunk bag back to them! The store will never promised, and Paris will only can try to return the same spec to u! I wonder why they don't give u back vermilion as it should be still in the list? Oh.....




Hi forever132, I ask my SA about do I get the same bag when it come he say yes , but when the bag come he didn't know  manager of the story call me , I think you can get the same color but don't know how long , so I make it easy for my SA , plus I dont want to wait any longer , .


----------



## chicinthecity777

forever132 said:


> I don't know if that is true or not, but from my local store, they cannot promised me the exact combo, but only told me Paris will try to give back exact combo!
> But I m strongly agreed that, at least if vermillion is not being offer, they should still try to send back a red bag instead of an orange one!!!



You are right. Store won't promise you an exact replacement. Things are being decided by Paris. They may offer you an exact replacement if they can find one or find the leather to make one. If not, they will offer you store credit or an alternative.


----------



## stephmorris11

forever132 said:


> Any store will never promised that if u return the skunk bag and can give u the exact combo back! This is why I still haven't bring my skunk bag back to them! The store will never promised, and Paris will only can try to return the same spec to u! I wonder why they don't give u back vermilion as it should be still in the list? Oh.....



Not true.  My 3 replacements were all exact bags...  

I am confused on why you would rather keep a defective bag than just ask for an exact replacement from a store.  If not your store, go to a large store and ask specifically.  Either way, I would not hang on to a skunk bag that is emitting a chemical smell for this reason alone.


----------



## mp4

Annlovebag said:


> Hi forever132, I ask my SA about do I get the same bag when it come he say yes , but when the bag come he didn't know  manager of the story call me , I think you can get the same color but don't know how long , so I make it easy for my SA , plus I dont want to wait any longer , .



Please don't keep a bag you don't like.  Hermes caused this problem not you.

If you just prefer your original bag more, I understand why you would accept a bag that is not the same but still acceptable.


----------



## forever132

stephmorris11 said:


> Not true.  My 3 replacements were all exact bags...
> 
> 
> 
> I am confused on why you would rather keep a defective bag than just ask for an exact replacement from a store.  If not your store, go to a large store and ask specifically.  Either way, I would not hang on to a skunk bag that is emitting a chemical smell for this reason alone.




I guess it is all depends on the colour! I couldn't let go a beautiful RL by itself with a 50/50 chance! So now the store is trying to contact Paris to make sure RL is available before I send mine back! Hermes definitely do not want their fault bag is still around, so I m sure I will be sending mine back, but just want a big reassurance! [emoji4]


----------



## Annlovebag

mp4 said:


> Please don't keep a bag you don't like.  Hermes caused this problem not you.
> 
> 
> 
> If you just prefer your original bag more, I understand why you would accept a bag that is not the same but still acceptable.




Hi MP4! Yes i thought it come back same color, I'm disappointed a bit when I see the color, but by that time I didn't think that much, so I just took orange bag, 35cm. Orange is to bright for me. Maybe I'm not use to the color yet. Thank you for your responding mp4[emoji5]&#65039;.


----------



## livethelake

bagidiotic said:


> Darling dear
> She has replied
> Scroll back
> She accepted orange coz she did not wish to wait further for the right combo
> Her store offered but did not insist
> Initially I was upset too reading her outcome
> I thought how unreasonable



Oyyy. 
Yes dear, I can read   (and having been the owner of two skunk bags, I am quite familiar with the process.
thank you for your comments


----------



## bagidiotic

livethelake said:


> Oyyy.
> Yes dear, I can read   (and having been the owner of two skunk bags, I am quite familiar with the process.
> thank you for your comments



Hopefully you got your ideal replacement too


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> you are right. Store won't promise you an exact replacement. Things are being decided by paris. They may offer you an exact replacement if they can find one or find the leather to make one. If not, they will offer you store credit or an alternative.



THIS. Agree +1.


----------



## purselover888

xiangxiang0731 said:


> You are right. Store won't promise you an exact replacement. Things are being decided by Paris. They may offer you an exact replacement if they can find one or find the leather to make one. If not, they will offer you store credit or an alternative.



Right.  Plus even with promises of an exact replacement, it is possible that the long and vague timeline might make the customer choose an alternative replacement if one is offered.  I don't know about others, but I am semi-okay waiting for an SO or a bag I have not yet gotten; but I am not so patient waiting for a bag that I have already gotten in the past and do not know for sure when they will get around to making again especially when it's an old color.


----------



## Annlovebag

purselover888 said:


> Right.  Plus even with promises of an exact replacement, it is possible that the long and vague timeline might make the customer choose an alternative replacement if one is offered.  I don't know about others, but I am semi-okay waiting for an SO or a bag I have not yet gotten; but I am not so patient waiting for a bag that I have already gotten in the past and do not know for sure when they will get around to making again especially when it's an old color.


Totally agree


----------



## lady786

purselover888 said:


> right.  Plus even with promises of an exact replacement, it is possible that the long and vague timeline might make the customer choose an alternative replacement if one is offered.  I don't know about others, but i am semi-okay waiting for an so or a bag i have not yet gotten; but i am not so patient waiting for a bag that i have already gotten in the past and do not know for sure when they will get around to making again especially when it's an old color.


Totally agree!!


----------



## mibonbon

I am new to this thread and am shocked to read that H have this issue with the skunk smell bags! Now it got me worried because I just got my first Birkin recently. I haven't used my newly acquired B yet and it has been in my house where AC is pretty much on all the time since it's quite hot out these days. Does anyone know if 2015 Clemence leather have this problem? Really sorry that people have to go thru this after paying thousands of dollars to get a smelly bag![emoji22]


----------



## tonkamama

pearliiee said:


> I am new to this thread and am shocked to read that H have this issue with the skunk smell bags! Now it got me worried because I just got my first Birkin recently. I haven't used my newly acquired B yet and it has been in my house where AC is pretty much on all the time since it's quite hot out these days. Does anyone know if 2015 Clemence leather have this problem? Really sorry that people have to go thru this after paying thousands of dollars to get a smelly bag![emoji22]



According to the few posts back, here is no issue with 2015 bags.  My Gold B is from 2015 and thus far no issue.  If you still worry about it, just let yours out for few hours by the window and see.  GL.


----------



## mibonbon

tonkamama said:


> According to the few posts back, here is no issue with 2015 bags.  My Gold B is from 2015 and thus far no issue.  If you still worry about it, just let yours out for few hours by the window and see.  GL.




Thanks tonkamama. I will try that tomorrow! From reading thru the thread, it seems that it only affects Togo is that right? Or other leathers are also effected?


----------



## tonkamama

pearliiee said:


> Thanks tonkamama. I will try that tomorrow! From reading thru the thread, it seems that it only affects Togo is that right? Or other leathers are also effected?




From the reports on this thread, Yes...Mostly Togo, just few Clemence and maybe one or two Epsom.  Mostly dated back 2013 and few 2014 (ladies please correct me, thanks).  Nothing yet has reported on the T stamp (2015) production.  My "T" stamp Gold B is Togo and smells like leather, I think yours should be fine.


----------



## mibonbon

tonkamama said:


> From the reports on this thread, Yes...Mostly Togo, just few Clemence and maybe one or two Epsom.  Mostly dated back 2013 and few 2014 (ladies please correct me, thanks).  Nothing yet has reported on the T stamp (2015) production.  My "T" stamp Gold B is Togo and smells like leather, I think yours should be fine.




Thank you tonkamama!


----------



## MorgainePauline

tonkamama said:


> From the reports on this thread, Yes...Mostly Togo, just few Clemence and maybe one or two Epsom.  Mostly dated back 2013 and few 2014 (ladies please correct me, thanks).  Nothing yet has reported on the T stamp (2015) production.  My "T" stamp Gold B is Togo and smells like leather, I think yours should be fine.


Please excuse my lack of knowledge, but I thought 2015 would have a "S" stamp? Q for 2013, R for 2014 and S for 2015?


----------



## Mindi B

"S" stamping is used to designate sale goods, so was skipped, or so I understand.  I'm sure more knowledgeable ladies will correct me if I am mistaken.


----------



## tonkamama

MorgainePauline said:


> Please excuse my lack of knowledge, but I thought 2015 would have a "S" stamp? Q for 2013, R for 2014 and S for 2015?



No issue dear, I am also learning about Hermes, thanks to all the wonderful and knowledgeable ladies and gentlemen here.  

Please kindly refer to below link for the year stamps, apparently "S" is reserved for some special sales...
http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-reference-library/reference-date-stamps-by-year-115238.html


----------



## MorgainePauline

Thanks Mindi B and tonkamama, this is really helpful!


----------



## mundodabolsa

If I purchased a skunky birkin from a reseller, will Hermes do something about it or do you need to have proof/history of purchase directly from a boutique for them to issue a replacement?


----------



## purselover888

mundodabolsa said:


> If I purchased a skunky birkin from a reseller, will Hermes do something about it or do you need to have proof/history of purchase directly from a boutique for them to issue a replacement?



Any boutique is supposed to take your bag and send it to Paris and Paris will decide what solution to offer you.


----------



## mundodabolsa

purselover888 said:


> Any boutique is supposed to take your bag and send it to Paris and Paris will decide what solution to offer you.



Thank you so much, it's a nice reassurance to know.


----------



## PIPET83

Oh My.. Im new in this forum. i can believe all the people with smelly *problems* jeje. I am so lucky i got My replacement so quick that i cant believe it after  i read this forum.

I bought on abril 14 a black birkin 40 Togo GH. 
After 4 months i detected the bad smell of the bag. But i really didn want to return the bag. Finally on 1st of June 15 i returned my little baby the smell was terrible so i imagine that the leather was getting bad. After 9 days My SA cal me to give the news that My SO was in the store. So i went there and he gave the great new that another black birkin arrived so i bring black home two new babys. My so took 4 months and My replacement took 9 days. Im from México.


----------



## bagidiotic

PIPET83 said:


> Oh My.. Im new in this forum. i can believe all the people with smelly *problems* jeje. I am so lucky i got My replacement so quick that i cant believe it after  i read this forum.
> 
> I bought on abril 14 a black birkin 40 Togo GH.
> After 4 months i detected the bad smell of the bag. But i really didn want to return the bag. Finally on 1st of June 15 i returned my little baby the smell was terrible so i imagine that the leather was getting bad. After 9 days My SA cal me to give the news that My SO was in the store. So i went there and he gave the great new that another black birkin arrived so i bring black home two new babys. My so took 4 months and My replacement took 9 days. Im from México.



Double  joy Fantastic


----------



## PIPET83

Yeiiii[emoji2]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

PIPET83 said:


> Oh My.. Im new in this forum. i can believe all the people with smelly *problems* jeje. I am so lucky i got My replacement so quick that i cant believe it after  i read this forum.
> 
> I bought on abril 14 a black birkin 40 Togo GH.
> After 4 months i detected the bad smell of the bag. But i really didn want to return the bag. Finally on 1st of June 15 i returned my little baby the smell was terrible so i imagine that the leather was getting bad. After 9 days My SA cal me to give the news that My SO was in the store. So i went there and he gave the great new that another black birkin arrived so i bring black home two new babys. *My so took 4 months and My replacement took 9 days. Im from México.*



Wowza, that is so fantastic. You must be in H heaven!


----------



## honhon

i have to say this, i brought it up some time ago on this thread about my black togo birkin.  after 2 years of owning it, i have to say that it does smell "different" from any other togo birkins i've got.  i can bear it and i will.  just to tell you all that my bag smells different, i get a whiff of it.  whenever i take it out to use it the room smells strange, but it will fade away in few days.  i am repeating this situation with my black birkin.  i am guessing the it does contain a little piece of stinky panel and luckily its not on the bigger surface.


----------



## afsweet

I recently went to Paris and mentioned the problem to my SA. Months ago I had my Bamboo B replaced by my US SA, and unfortunately the bag is still a stinker, but I love the color so much that I don't want to give up the bag. Recently, I discovered that my Constance (purchased in Paris about a year and a half ago) smells. I explained to my Paris SA how reluctant I am because I know how hard C's are to come by. He told me to think about it since I plan to return in the winter anyways. He told me he's had customers who choose to keep their bags for whatever reason, so I guess I wouldn't be the only one! 


I'd gladly send back the bags if I could get their exact replacements, but I don't believe I could since Bamboo and Flamingo are out of production.


----------



## purselover888

stephc005 said:


> I recently went to Paris and mentioned the problem to my SA. Months ago I had my Bamboo B replaced by my US SA, and unfortunately the bag is still a stinker, but I love the color so much that I don't want to give up the bag. Recently, I discovered that my Constance (purchased in Paris about a year and a half ago) smells. I explained to my Paris SA how reluctant I am because I know how hard C's are to come by. He told me to think about it since I plan to return in the winter anyways. He told me he's had customers who choose to keep their bags for whatever reason, so I guess I wouldn't be the only one!
> 
> 
> I'd gladly send back the bags if I could get their exact replacements, but I don't believe I could since Bamboo and Flamingo are out of production.



I still have one bag that I am absolutely crazy about with a faint but pronounced smell.  I keep debating whether to return and keep putting it off because I can't bear to part with it knowing I probably won't get the exact same bag back.  My best friend loves to tease me and says "Don't return it it smells like a party."  :shame:


----------



## afsweet

purselover888 said:


> I still have one bag that I am absolutely crazy about with a faint but pronounced smell.  I keep debating whether to return and keep putting it off because I can't bear to part with it knowing I probably won't get the exact same bag back.  My best friend loves to tease me and says "Don't return it it smells like a party."  :shame:


 
Lol. Truthfully, the smell is definitely bothersome, so thus far I've made an effort not to use these bags in hot conditions. I put my bag in the trunk if I plan to drive longer distances and the smell would get nauseating. I don't bring my bag to work in case people think I smell like pot. Now, I don't think I'd even travel with them because my SA said 1 of his clients was arrested in an airport when the security dog detected marijuana lol.


----------



## purselover888

stephc005 said:


> Lol. Truthfully, the smell is definitely bothersome, so thus far I've made an effort not to use these bags in hot conditions. I put my bag in the trunk if I plan to drive longer distances and the smell would get nauseating. I don't bring my bag to work in case people think I smell like pot. Now, I don't think I'd even travel with them because my SA said 1 of his clients was arrested in an airport when the security dog detected marijuana lol.



Did the person spend time in jail?  Oh my God!


----------



## afsweet

purselover888 said:


> Did the person spend time in jail?  Oh my God!


 
No she was just searched. So no biggie!


----------



## Katel

^^^ O.M.G.    

My DH and I were at a red light recently and I said "wow stinky - somebody must have hit a skunk" and he said "smells like someone's having a party" and I suddenly realized how much the same a lit joint and dead skunk smell...

thought of this thread/nightmare...  :weird:


----------



## Encore Hermes

stephc005 said:


> Lol. Truthfully, the smell is definitely bothersome, so thus far I've made an effort not to use these bags in hot conditions. I put my bag in the trunk if I plan to drive longer distances and the smell would get nauseating. I don't bring my bag to work in case people think I smell like pot. Now, I don't think I'd even travel with them because my SA said *1 of his clients was arrested in an airport when the security dog detected marijuana *lol.



Not an experience I would want to go through. Imagine if it 'skunked up' in the plane and the  crew had to remove the bag from the cabin.
 HoP should be mortified it triggered a pot dog. 

I would be worried about keeping a skunk bag no matter how rare the color because if this is caused by tanning, or the finish, could possibly the leather start flaking or peel or the stitches get eaten away in a few years? That would be a big fear for me.


----------



## PIPET83

Encore Hermes said:


> Not an experience I would want to go through. Imagine if it 'skunked up' in the plane and the  crew had to remove the bag from the cabin.
> HoP should be mortified it triggered a pot dog.
> 
> I would be worried about keeping a skunk bag no matter how rare the color because if this is caused by tanning, or the finish, could possibly the leather start flaking or peel or the stitches get eaten away in a few years? That would be a big fear for me.




Thats why i decided to returned it. The color on the bag was getting pale (black birkin) and i was scared that the leather started to rot.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Encore Hermes said:


> Not an experience I would want to go through. Imagine if it 'skunked up' in the plane and the  crew had to remove the bag from the cabin.
> HoP should be mortified it triggered a pot dog.
> 
> *I would be worried about keeping a skunk bag no matter how rare the color because if this is caused by tanning, or the finish, could possibly the leather start flaking or peel or the stitches get eaten away in a few years? *That would be a big fear for me.



THIS, +1. No matter how scarce, I would return a skunk B/K immediately. Just IMO, ladies.


----------



## Orangefanatic

I recently returned my Kelly (R stamp), purchased from H store. After reading this thread, i realised my Kelly has odd smell as well. It does have very strong smell & I did the test before i brought to the store. 
At First , SM wasnt available so i asked for my SA to smell it. And he said this is fine..he had a bag with really bad smell.
And he belived this bag smell is different to the bag he returned to paris. 
So i came back with kelly. Then made another appointment with SM , as soon as she smelled, she told me to fill in a form and advised me this will be return to paris right away.
I showed my disapponimemt with poor Quality Assurance in a nice mannered way.
She advised me this could take few months as it requires replacement. 

However, she will try to get permission from Paris to replace my Kelly if i am open to other colours or leather types. 

So, im either waiting for replacement of Kelly 32 orange togo retourne or
if i am offered with something interests me i will take that option as well. 

So if your bag has odd smell, please make an appointment with SM. They are very well aware of this issue. 

I will update once i have replacememt either exact kelly or other options i may take


----------



## PIPET83

Yeah.. Everybody should return their bag. My SA told me that in their meeting in Brazil, they talked about this problem and decided that They will replace the smelly bags. París is aware of the issue and it is a priority to fulfill the replacements the faster they can.


----------



## panthere55

Hi everyone, just wanted to give everyone heads up to check your items for skunk smell. My favorite black epsom Calvi started to smell like skunk yesterday after I wore it inside my boy chanel on a really hot day. I have had it for almost 2 years! So weird! I knew that smell because my epsom bamboo b was a skunk last year. Anyhoo, even slg can be affected unfortunately.


----------



## arlv8500

panthere55 said:


> Hi everyone, just wanted to give everyone heads up to check your items for skunk smell. My favorite black epsom Calvi started to smell like skunk yesterday after I wore it inside my boy chanel on a really hot day. I have had it for almost 2 years! So weird! I knew that smell because my epsom bamboo b was a skunk last year. Anyhoo, even slg can be affected unfortunately.



Oh dear! Wonder if this has been a problem with chevre leather yet?


----------



## cuppy

panthere55 said:


> Hi everyone, just wanted to give everyone heads up to check your items for skunk smell. My favorite black epsom Calvi started to smell like skunk yesterday after I wore it inside my boy chanel on a really hot day. I have had it for almost 2 years! So weird! I knew that smell because my epsom bamboo b was a skunk last year. Anyhoo, even slg can be affected unfortunately.



I had this problem too! My epsom bearn wallet, which i rarely using, started to have that familiar skunk smell!!  Same smell as my stinky togo birkin.  Bought both item around the same period (1.5 yrs ago). I'm still waiting for my birkin replacement to come in after more than 6 mths of wait. Goodness knows when i will get my wallet replacement this time ... sigh ...


----------



## CiiCii

I am so sorry to hear about all of this, and first, before I ask, I have read through almost everyone one of these posts (it took hours but I learned so much!) to try to find the answer myself but without much luck. So, can anyone tell me if there have been any reported problems with P stamped (2012) bags? 

Thank you in advanced


----------



## Salad

Happy to share that I just received my replacement which is exactly same as my skunk smell B30. Waiting time less than 3 months. Good luck to everyone with same problem !


----------



## luckylove

CiiCii said:


> I am so sorry to hear about all of this, and first, before I ask, I have read through almost everyone one of these posts (it took hours but I learned so much!) to try to find the answer myself but without much luck. So, can anyone tell me if there have been any reported problems with P stamped (2012) bags?
> 
> Thank you in advanced



Unfortunately, yes.  One of my bags from that time period was a stinker.  Good luck! I hope yours is ok!


----------



## bbbarbbb

Is this still a problem with new bags? I just today received a Rouge Casaque Bolide from H.com and while it was not a "skunky" smell, it was a VERY heavy chemical smell. Seemed to be emanating from inside the bag; however, the sleeper bag and most of the paper packing smelled the same, but to a lesser degree.

  Broke my heart to return it....it was stunningly beautiful (that color!).  I had to get it out of the house, it was that bad. NOW, I do have to admit that I am very sensitive to odors and often smell things that others do not. Hubby did notice it as well though. 

   Sigh...


----------



## Chubbymoo

bbbarbbb said:


> Is this still a problem with new bags? I just today received a Rouge Casaque Bolide from H.com and while it was not a "skunky" smell, it was a VERY heavy chemical smell. Seemed to be emanating from inside the bag; however, the sleeper bag and most of the paper packing smelled the same, but to a lesser degree.
> 
> Broke my heart to return it....it was stunningly beautiful (that color!).  I had to get it out of the house, it was that bad. NOW, I do have to admit that I am very sensitive to odors and often smell things that others do not. Hubby did notice it as well though.
> 
> Sigh...



I sniff every leather item I buy now. So far the leathers do have a strong chemical smell once taken out of the box. After airing it out for a month, there's no longer a heavy scent. It's very hot and humid lately and none of my bags had smelled like skunk. Thank god!


----------



## castiel

Sigh, the products of hermes have been degraded all theses years, but people are even more crazy of this brand.


----------



## bagsy

Salad said:


> Happy to share that I just received my replacement which is exactly same as my skunk smell B30. Waiting time less than 3 months. Good luck to everyone with same problem !


did they ask for the receipt of the bag before they took it in?


----------



## Salad

bagsy said:


> did they ask for the receipt of the bag before they took it in?




No they didn't ask. Actually my Birkin was from reseller and I don't have official H receipt.


----------



## Mulan16

Salad said:


> No they didn't ask. Actually my Birkin was from reseller and I don't have official H receipt.



That's good to know! 

I don't live anywhere near an H store so have been relying on resellers for anything other than scarves! 

Has anyone noticed funny smells from even earlier like J stamp year (2006)? I bought a Bag in Vache Liegee leather and it was a really warm day when it arrived in mail but the smell was so strong I could smell it clearly through the packaging (card board, bubble wrapping, dust bag) and it latched onto my shirt that I was wearing too! It smelled like damp carpet smoky smell and maybe that's what others have been describing as skunk or marijuana? The seller said that she and others in household have never smoked either! I sealed it in a plastic bag with cups of baking soda for a week followed by a week or Docride's odor remover sachets in another plastic bag for a few days which helped a lot. But I think now it was really the heat like others are describing here is the issue since when I smell the leather now it is still there but faint.

I'm no where near a store so wonder if this is all in my head since it's from 2006, and maybe that's just how this particular leather smells? All my other leather items are other leathers.

 I live in the southwest US so it's hot almost all the time !


----------



## whimsic

Ladies it was 50 degrees celsius yesterday, so if you want to test your bags in extreme heat feel free to ship them over to me. 

I'll send them back...

promise..


----------



## cr1stalangel

whimsic said:


> Ladies it was 50 degrees celsius yesterday, so if you want to test your bags in extreme heat feel free to ship them over to me.
> 
> I'll send them back...
> 
> promise..


----------



## Mindi B

Mulan16 said:


> That's good to know!
> 
> I don't live anywhere near an H store so have been relying on resellers for anything other than scarves!
> 
> Has anyone noticed funny smells from even earlier like J stamp year (2006)? I bought a Bag in Vache Liegee leather and it was a really warm day when it arrived in mail but the smell was so strong I could smell it clearly through the packaging (card board, bubble wrapping, dust bag) and it latched onto my shirt that I was wearing too! It smelled like damp carpet smoky smell and maybe that's what others have been describing as skunk or marijuana? The seller said that she and others in household have never smoked either! I sealed it in a plastic bag with cups of baking soda for a week followed by a week or Docride's odor remover sachets in another plastic bag for a few days which helped a lot. But I think now it was really the heat like others are describing here is the issue since when I smell the leather now it is still there but faint.
> 
> I'm no where near a store so wonder if this is all in my head since it's from 2006, and maybe that's just how this particular leather smells? All my other leather items are other leathers.
> 
> I live in the southwest US so it's hot almost all the time !



Glad you were able to mostly get rid of the odor.  Given the year, I would say it is most likely this bag picked up the smell from a previous owner/location.  The skunk odor discussed in this thread was caused ("They" say) by a new tanning procedure embarked upon in compliance with new EU regulations and thus would not date back to 2006.


----------



## H. for H.

whimsic said:


> Ladies it was 50 degrees celsius yesterday, so if you want to test your bags in extreme heat feel free to ship them over to me.
> 
> I'll send them back...
> 
> promise..



:lolots:


----------



## tonkamama

Agree with Mindi.  
*
Mulan16 ~* some bags could be kept in the tight closet for while .. where (location) the bag came from ?  Try to just let it air out for few weeks and see.  If it bothers you maybe send it back to the reselle if the strong smell was not declared in the listing? 



Mindi B said:


> Glad you were able to mostly get rid of the odor.  Given the year, I would say it is most likely this bag picked up the smell from a previous owner/location.  The skunk odor discussed in this thread was caused ("They" say) by a new tanning procedure embarked upon in compliance with new EU regulations and thus would not date back to 2006.





Mulan16 said:


> That's good to know!
> 
> I don't live anywhere near an H store so have been relying on resellers for anything other than scarves!
> 
> Has anyone noticed funny smells from even earlier like J stamp year (2006)? I bought a Bag in Vache Liegee leather and it was a really warm day when it arrived in mail but the smell was so strong I could smell it clearly through the packaging (card board, bubble wrapping, dust bag) and it latched onto my shirt that I was wearing too! It smelled like damp carpet smoky smell and maybe that's what others have been describing as skunk or marijuana? The seller said that she and others in household have never smoked either! I sealed it in a plastic bag with cups of baking soda for a week followed by a week or Docride's odor remover sachets in another plastic bag for a few days which helped a lot. But I think now it was really the heat like others are describing here is the issue since when I smell the leather now it is still there but faint.
> 
> I'm no where near a store so wonder if this is all in my head since it's from 2006, and maybe that's just how this particular leather smells? All my other leather items are other leathers.
> 
> I live in the southwest US so it's hot almost all the time !


----------



## tonkamama

*bbbarbbb ~* Sorry that the bag has issue...  What year was it?  Was it a R stamp?  I know H still selling stocks from the previous year...Thus far my two togo Bs from the current year (T stamp) has no problem, and it is averaging 80~90 degree where I live.  



bbbarbbb said:


> Is this still a problem with new bags? I just today received a Rouge Casaque Bolide from H.com and while it was not a "skunky" smell, it was a VERY heavy chemical smell. Seemed to be emanating from inside the bag; however, the sleeper bag and most of the paper packing smelled the same, but to a lesser degree.
> 
> Broke my heart to return it....it was stunningly beautiful (that color!).  I had to get it out of the house, it was that bad. NOW, I do have to admit that I am very sensitive to odors and often smell things that others do not. Hubby did notice it as well though.
> 
> Sigh...


----------



## bbbarbbb

tonkamama said:


> *bbbarbbb ~* Sorry that the bag has issue...  What year was it?  Was it a R stamp?  I know H still selling stocks from the previous year...Thus far my two togo Bs from the current year (T stamp) has no problem, and it is averaging 80~90 degree where I live.


I did not look at the stamp. It looked/seemed very fresh off the presses--all the plastic was on the metal parts. I do not think it was the "skunk" issue---it was just a VERY strong chemical odor. Seemed like it was the inside leather of the Bolide--that very soft variety--is it lambskin? The outside leather smelled fine, it was the inside leather that had the smell. I left it for about 20 minutes in a small closed room, came back and was overwhelmed by the odor.


----------



## Mulan16

Mindi B said:


> Glad you were able to mostly get rid of the odor.  Given the year, I would say it is most likely this bag picked up the smell from a previous owner/location.  The skunk odor discussed in this thread was caused ("They" say) by a new tanning procedure embarked upon in compliance with new EU regulations and thus would not date back to 2006.




Thanks so much for the feedback and expertise! 




tonkamama said:


> Agree with Mindi.
> *
> Mulan16 ~* some bags could be kept in the tight closet for while .. where (location) the bag came from ?  Try to just let it air out for few weeks and see.  If it bothers you maybe send it back to the reselle if the strong smell was not declared in the listing?




Thank-you for the advice! It came from Florida... I don't see any mold but that was something I searched for thinking maybe that was the issue since it's humid there.

I'm definitely going to let it air out longer and then take it out a couple times in the heat... It was over 120degrees a couple weeks ago so I haven't really left the house/work much other than to run to another air conditioned building but it's finally under 110 now so I should be able to survive a longer duration out and about to give it a try without dripping with sweat!


----------



## Always New LV

I am still in disbelief. This beautiful Birkin that I was chilling with at DD in a hot summer day turned out to be a skunk!
I just brought it to the boutique and it will be sent to Paris. 
I am sitting here ready to cry. How does it happen? My very first Birkin.


----------



## iokra

Always New LV said:


> View attachment 3114718
> 
> View attachment 3114719
> 
> I am still in disbelief. This beautiful Birkin that I was chilling with at DD in a hot summer day turned out to be a skunk!
> I just brought it to the boutique and it will be sent to Paris.
> I am sitting here ready to cry. How does it happen? My very first Birkin.


what leather is that?


----------



## Always New LV

Epsom leather "Q" stamp.


----------



## iokra

iokra said:


> what leather is that?


 it looks like Epsom right? Did not know that was a good candidate for smell


----------



## pcil

iokra said:


> it looks like Epsom right? Did not know that was a good candidate for smell



Epsom and togo are the ones with skunk issues. Mostly togo and several epsom.


----------



## Always New LV

I had it for a year and a half. Never notice anything. On Sat both my husband and my daughter pointed out the skunk smell with no prior knowledge as soon as they got in the car.


----------



## sydgirl

Always New LV said:


> View attachment 3114718
> 
> View attachment 3114719
> 
> I am still in disbelief. This beautiful Birkin that I was chilling with at DD in a hot summer day turned out to be a skunk!
> I just brought it to the boutique and it will be sent to Paris.
> I am sitting here ready to cry. How does it happen? My very first Birkin.



Oh no!! What colour is it as its gorgeous &#128150; 
Hopefully you'll get a replacement quickly!


----------



## coucou chanel

Always New LV said:


> View attachment 3114718
> 
> View attachment 3114719
> 
> I am still in disbelief. This beautiful Birkin that I was chilling with at DD in a hot summer day turned out to be a skunk!
> I just brought it to the boutique and it will be sent to Paris.
> I am sitting here ready to cry. How does it happen? My very first Birkin.



I'm sorry to hear about your Blue Izmir B! I hope your replacement arrives very soon.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Always New LV said:


> I had it for a year and a half. Never notice anything. On Sat both my husband and my daughter pointed out the skunk smell with no prior knowledge as soon as they got in the car.




Terribly sorry for this happening. I can imagine such a shocking and frustrated experience that you had to go through. Really isn't something we expect from a top notch fashion house. Hope you get your replacement soon! Finger crossed!!!


----------



## juliet827

Always New LV said:


> View attachment 3114718
> 
> View attachment 3114719
> 
> I am still in disbelief. This beautiful Birkin that I was chilling with at DD in a hot summer day turned out to be a skunk!
> I just brought it to the boutique and it will be sent to Paris.
> I am sitting here ready to cry. How does it happen? My very first Birkin.



Oh no! I feel for you- it is beautiful. And you have the fab shoes to match and everything.   Hopefully they will replace it with the exact same bag!


----------



## Always New LV

For a moment I hope it is actually a dream, it never happens. 
It is a color everyone adores.


----------



## coucou chanel

Always New LV said:


> For a moment I hope it is actually a dream, it never happens.
> It is a color everyone adores.



Are they still making Blue Izmir available this year?
I'm wondering if they'd let you pick an alternative color, in case they don't make BI anymore.


----------



## Always New LV

They don't know until it get to Paris. According to the protocol, they will replace it with the exact purse. But like you said, Blue Izmir is a seasonal color, they may not have the leather to remake another one. 
I really don't know what gonna happen.


----------



## Mycc

I have a question if anyone would know, I'm about to buy a second hand kelly with Q stamp, Togo in rose lipstick but when the bag was shown to me, it had this skunk/pot smell and of course the seller said there's nothing wrong with the bag but was wondering if anyone knows of any rose lipstick Q stamp bags that have this problem? I'm thinking I might give it a pass if it really is the case


----------



## DeCrillon

[emoji22][emoji22]


----------



## smile4me6

DO NOT BUY IT!!! Take it from me.....one who had 3 skunk bags that were bought right from the boutique!! The smell only worsens


----------



## **Chanel**

Mycc said:


> I have a question if anyone would know, I'm about to buy a second hand kelly with Q stamp, Togo in rose lipstick but when the bag was shown to me, it had this skunk/pot smell and of course the seller said there's nothing wrong with the bag but was wondering if anyone knows of any rose lipstick Q stamp bags that have this problem? I'm thinking I might give it a pass if it really is the case



If it has that dominant skunk/pot smell, then definitely pass.
It won't go away and the smell will only get worse.


----------



## Mycc

Thank you for your replies and advice. I just wanted to be sure as I thought it was only R stamp items that had this problem so maybe I was wrong about the Q stamp. Oh my goodness you purchased 3! Were they all R stamp? What did H do for you? I'm so sorry to hear [emoji17]


----------



## LadyMartin

Mycc said:


> Thank you for your replies and advice. I just wanted to be sure as I thought it was only R stamp items that had this problem so maybe I was wrong about the Q stamp. Oh my goodness you purchased 3! Were they all R stamp? What did H do for you? I'm so sorry to hear [emoji17]


At the beginning of this thread you will find mention of the smelly  Q Togo bags.   The smell never goes away.  Never.   I finally gave up after 18 months and let the boutique send my bag off to Paris.


----------



## Mycc

LadyMartin said:


> At the beginning of this thread you will find mention of the smelly  Q Togo bags.   The smell never goes away.  Never.   I finally gave up after 18 months and let the boutique send my bag off to Paris.




It's very sad, hope H was able to replace your bag for u[emoji17]


----------



## TankerToad

Lipstick Rose had a lot of problems 
Sadly 
Pass


----------



## ForeverInPink

Mycc said:


> Thank you for your replies and advice. I just wanted to be sure as I thought it was only R stamp items that had this problem so maybe I was wrong about the Q stamp. Oh my goodness you purchased 3! Were they all R stamp? What did H do for you? I'm so sorry to hear [emoji17]




I had a stinky Q bag, so would definitely recommend passing!!!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Mycc said:


> I have a question if anyone would know, I'm about to buy a second hand kelly with Q stamp, Togo in rose lipstick but when the bag was shown to me, it had this skunk/pot smell and of course the seller said there's nothing wrong with the bag but was wondering if anyone knows of any rose lipstick Q stamp bags that have this problem? I'm thinking I might give it a pass if it really is the case


I'm so sad to hear that a seller would even think of selling a skunk bag! Run as fast as you can...


----------



## tonkamama

QuelleFromage said:


> I'm so sad to hear that a seller would even think of selling a skunk bag! Run as fast as you can...




And says nothing wrong with the bag!! [emoji33]. I wonder why they wouldn't return/exchange the bag vs try to pass it down to the next victim?


----------



## QuelleFromage

tonkamama said:


> And says nothing wrong with the bag!! [emoji33]. I wonder why they wouldn't return/exchange the bag vs try to pass it down to the next victim?


Seriously! They could get a new bag and also be ethical.....


----------



## sydgirl

Hmm...there's a Birkin Q stamp on fashionphile and they have stated its brand new but has a 'herbal scent from the leather'...I'm guessing the 'herbal' scent is the w33d smell some ppl also mentioned...?!


----------



## ForeverInPink

sydgirl said:


> Hmm...there's a Birkin Q stamp on fashionphile and they have stated its brand new but has a 'herbal scent from the leather'...I'm guessing the 'herbal' scent is the w33d smell some ppl also mentioned...?!




Lol, I guess that's a euphemistic attempt at full disclosure?


----------



## QuelleFromage

ForeverInPink said:


> Lol, I guess that's a euphemistic attempt at full disclosure?


----------



## smile4me6

Mycc said:


> Thank you for your replies and advice. I just wanted to be sure as I thought it was only R stamp items that had this problem so maybe I was wrong about the Q stamp. Oh my goodness you purchased 3! Were they all R stamp? What did H do for you? I'm so sorry to hear [emoji17]




Yes all 3 were R stamped!!  H allowed all returns without any problems!! They were so nice and accommodating.....I did end up getting a scarf as a gift which was really nice as well.


----------



## Mindi B

HERBAL SMELL FROM THE LEATHER?!  This is so freakin' unethical.


----------



## LadyMartin

Mindi B said:


> HERBAL SMELL FROM THE LEATHER?!  This is so freakin' unethical.



 I just can't stop giggling over it.  Apparently Fashionphile has hired 'Cheech & Chong' to write the descriptions now. _ (Most of you are probably too young to remember the C&C duo.) _


http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## sydgirl

LadyMartin said:


> I just can't stop giggling over it.  Apparently Fashionphile has hired 'Cheech & Chong' to write the descriptions now. _ (Most of you are probably too young to remember the C&C duo.) _
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Lmao &#128514;&#128514;&#128514; 

But still can't believe they are selling this bag!!


----------



## Mindi B

It IS funny, unless some poor buyer who doesn't know about this issue buys the bag, thinking it will smell like, you know, cilantro or lavender.  Argh!  It's just wrong to sell a skunk bag, especially when Hermes would replace the bag for the current owner.  Jeez.


----------



## sydgirl

Mindi B said:


> It IS funny, unless some poor buyer who doesn't know about this issue buys the bag, thinking it will smell like, you know, cilantro or lavender.  Argh!  It's just wrong to sell a skunk bag, especially when Hermes would replace the bag for the current owner.  Jeez.



Looks like its in a few peoples 'carts' too... Still can't believe a reseller would list a smelly bag... 

Anyway back to topic before we get in trouble!


----------



## cr1stalangel

Mindi B said:


> It IS funny, unless some poor buyer who doesn't know about this issue buys the bag, thinking it will smell like, you know, cilantro or lavender.  Argh!  It's just wrong to sell a skunk bag, especially when Hermes would replace the bag for the current owner.  Jeez.



Mindi, I understand how you are feeling but the "cilantro and lavender" cracked me up!  Love Love how you express yourself!


----------



## audreylita

LadyMartin said:


> I just can't stop giggling over it.  Apparently Fashionphile has hired 'Cheech & Chong' to write the descriptions now. _ (Most of you are probably too young to remember the C&C duo.) _
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Remember quite well.

:giggles:


----------



## QuelleFromage

LadyMartin said:


> I just can't stop giggling over it.  Apparently Fashionphile has hired 'Cheech & Chong' to write the descriptions now. _ (Most of you are probably too young to remember the C&C duo.) _
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


And many who were there probably don't remember either :giggles::giggles:


----------



## ForeverInPink

QuelleFromage said:


> And many who were there probably don't remember either :giggles::giggles:




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## audreylita

QuelleFromage said:


> And many who were there probably don't remember either :giggles::giggles:


----------



## Chubbymoo

Mindi B said:


> It IS funny, unless some poor buyer who doesn't know about this issue buys the bag, thinking it will smell like, you know, cilantro or lavender.  Argh!  It's just wrong to sell a skunk bag, especially when Hermes would replace the bag for the current owner.  Jeez.



Totally off topic but I had to comment. I am dying!! Too funny! I wished all skunks smelled like lavender  &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## sydgirl

Mindi B said:


> It IS funny, unless some poor buyer who doesn't know about this issue buys the bag, thinking it will smell like, you know, cilantro or lavender.  Argh!  It's just wrong to sell a skunk bag, especially when Hermes would replace the bag for the current owner.  Jeez.



Bags gone...hoping they returned it to the owner/consigner and did not sell it to an unsuspecting buyer &#128530; who isn't aware of the w33d and skunk smells!


----------



## BirkinDenmark

Hi 

Do any of you know if the skunk smell is an issue for ALL the black togo B's produced in 2014? 

I'm looking at a B in black Togo from 2014, so R stamped. I have been reading all i can about the Skunk issue during this manufacturing period.
I've asked the seller about any smells and she has not had any problems, but we live in a colder climate so perhaps it hasn't been an issue yet.

Thanks in advance


----------



## bagidiotic

BirkinDenmark said:


> Hi
> 
> Do any of you know if the skunk smell is an issue for ALL the black togo B's produced in 2014?
> 
> I'm looking at a B in black Togo from 2014, so R stamped. I have been reading all i can about the Skunk issue during this manufacturing period.
> I've asked the seller about any smells and she has not had any problems, but we live in a colder climate so perhaps it hasn't been an issue yet.
> 
> Thanks in advance



My suggestion make an attempt to view this bag personal if you really keen  otherwise pass
Nobody can assure yes or no
Coz h mass productions from togo clemence epsom


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> It IS funny, unless some poor buyer who doesn't know about this issue buys the bag, thinking it will smell like, you know, cilantro or lavender.  Argh!  It's just wrong to sell a skunk bag, especially when Hermes would replace the bag for the current owner.  Jeez.



*Mindi*, I so agree with your post! Who in their right mind would list this bag, let alone buy it?


----------



## BirkinDenmark

bagidiotic said:


> My suggestion make an attempt to view this bag personal if you really keen  otherwise pass
> Nobody can assure yes or no
> Coz h mass productions from togo clemence epsom


It will be quite a trip, but i might try. 
Thanks for weighing in, i'm a bit in love with it and need an outside view point.
I might need to keep hunting, to be sure.


----------



## lmac408

Any issues with T stamped bags? I have a 32 Kelly (Togo) and she has a weird smell... It's not horribly offensive or strong, but definitely a little funky.


----------



## DeCrillon

lmac408 said:


> Any issues with T stamped bags? I have a 32 Kelly (Togo) and she has a weird smell... It's not horribly offensive or strong, but definitely a little funky.




What color?


----------



## lmac408

DeCrillon said:


> What color?



Colvert. The smell doesn't come and go. It's always there but I can only smell it from maybe 6 inches away - it's not quite weed or skunk smell but much stronger than leather and not particularly pleasant.


----------



## luckylove

lmac408 said:


> Colvert. The smell doesn't come and go. It's always there but I can only smell it from maybe 6 inches away - it's not quite weed or skunk smell but much stronger than leather and not particularly pleasant.



Does it smell like a strong chemical smell? Is it even worse when exposed to warm sunlight?


----------



## Dluvch

I'm reading this thread and am now scared to buy anything preloved given it might have this smell odor problem.


----------



## Dluvch

Mindi B said:


> HERBAL SMELL FROM THE LEATHER?!  This is so freakin' unethical.



Fashionphile has a bag on there now that says it smells like moth balls.  I wonder if it was to cover up the skunk smell.


----------



## lmac408

luckylove said:


> Does it smell like a strong chemical smell? Is it even worse when exposed to warm sunlight?




I don't think it's worse in sunlight (but I just moved from NY to Seattle so not much sun here to test!). 

It smells like leather but stronger and more chemically than I was expecting. I usually buy Chanel and Bottega so I don't have another Hermes bag to compare it to. I could just be being paranoid because it sounds like there's no mistaking a skunk bag...


----------



## luckylove

lmac408 said:


> I don't think it's worse in sunlight (but I just moved from NY to Seattle so not much sun here to test!).
> 
> It smells like leather but stronger and more chemically than I was expecting. I usually buy Chanel and Bottega so I don't have another Hermes bag to compare it to. I could just be being paranoid because it sounds like there's no mistaking a skunk bag...



Good luck, dear! I hope yours is ok.  I haven't heard of any T stamp bags being problematic yet so that is hopeful news. Best wishes!


----------



## hopiko

lmac408 said:


> I don't think it's worse in sunlight (but I just moved from NY to Seattle so not much sun here to test!).
> 
> It smells like leather but stronger and more chemically than I was expecting. I usually buy Chanel and Bottega so I don't have another Hermes bag to compare it to. I could just be being paranoid because it sounds like there's no mistaking a skunk bag...



Hi!  I had a 2013 B that had a very strong sort of chemical smell that was not expected.  This smell was present but faded overtime.  I had 2 skunk bags....this was a rancid smell and there was no mistaking it.  Try a hairdryer...if it is skunk, that should bring out the smell a bit. 

Good luck.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Many of you know that I had a horrible skunk Birkin in 2013. I have purchased about 5 H bags of different leathers and styles since then and the chemically smell I have experienced is* not *the skunk smell. 

I received an Evelyne Clemence and it had a terrible chemical smell. I aired it out...did the skunk test... the smell is gone. 
My SO chevre Birkin has a strong chemical funk..so strong you could smell the bag in my bedroom at night but didn't give me a headache.... did the skunk test because I was terrified... nothing. The smell is not as bad a few weeks later. But it's not SKUNK. 
I have a VC Garden party... smells fine. 
Another Evelyne Clemence arrived... smells DIVINE. 
Another Evelyne Clemence ... weird chemical smell only when sniffing the actual leather. Not noticable at all now.

My point is, it sems like different bags have a variety of smells that are not leathery smells.... more like chemically smells... but the skunk is from ANOTHER WORLD. I have smelled nothing like it before and nothing like it since. 

I will, however, be very cautious of bags/slgs made with "o" and "p" stampings. My skunk experience was sheer hell so I just can't take that risk.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hopiko said:


> Hi!  I had a 2013 B that had a very strong sort of chemical smell that was not expected.  This smell was present but faded overtime.  I had 2 skunk bags....*this was a rancid smell and there was no mistaking it. * Try a hairdryer...if it is skunk, that should bring out the smell a bit.
> 
> Good luck.



Yup! Exactly!


----------



## lmac408

Israeli_Flava said:


> Yup! Exactly!



Thank you both. Super helpful.


----------



## carlinha

Israeli_Flava said:


> Many of you know that I had a horrible skunk Birkin in 2013. I have purchased about 5 H bags of different leathers and styles since then and the chemically smell I have experienced is* not *the skunk smell.
> 
> I received an Evelyne Clemence and it had a terrible chemical smell. I aired it out...did the skunk test... the smell is gone.
> *My SO chevre Birkin has a strong chemical funk..so strong you could smell the bag in my bedroom at night but didn't give me a headache.... did the skunk test because I was terrified... nothing. The smell is not as bad a few weeks later. But it's not SKUNK.
> *I have a VC Garden party... smells fine.
> Another Evelyne Clemence arrived... smells DIVINE.
> Another Evelyne Clemence ... weird chemical smell only when sniffing the actual leather. Not noticable at all now.
> 
> My point is, it sems like different bags have a variety of smells that are not leathery smells.... more like chemically smells... but the skunk is from ANOTHER WORLD. I have smelled nothing like it before and nothing like it since.
> 
> I will, however, be very cautious of bags/slgs made with "o" and "p" stampings. My skunk experience was sheer hell so I just can't take that risk.



OMGGGGG i would have died!!!!   THANK GOODNESS it is not!!!

good to know this "chemical" smell is NOT the skunk smell....


----------



## honhon

carlinha said:


> OMGGGGG i would have died!!!!   THANK GOODNESS it is not!!!
> 
> good to know this "chemical" smell is NOT the skunk smell....


i have chemical smell from 2 of my birkins.  they are both togo, colour is black and etain.  R stamp and Q stamp. initially i thought they were the notorious "skunks" and i decided to see what will happen.  well, they only smell time to time.  i noticed that heat does aggravate them, but its just an odd smell, i can live with them.  never had taken them to H.


----------



## Miss Al

I agree with the previous posts. I bought several items including a B with a strong weird smell but it does not smell of skunk coz I have an slg which was affected by the skunk problem. I have concluded that new bags tend to have a strong chemical smell. But the smell is not offensive. With time, the chemical odour will go away.


----------



## maxxout

Can you wonderful ladies help me? I think I might have either a "skunk" or a chemical odor bag.
I have read this thread and know that togo and date stamp Q are a deadly combination in terms of high skunk probability.
I just snagged a black Kelly 28 with togo leather (my HG) and the site stated "strong mint scent" on the interior.  I won't get this bag until next week and the site has a good return policy.

Here is my question:
Can you help me identify this stamp date?  I'm not used to looking at stamp dates but maybe some of you with greater experience can make a good guess even with this photo not being very clear. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3210885&stc=1&d=1449786815 

Also, have you ever heard of a mint solution to mask a greater evil odor?

I am so deeply disappointed that this may be an untenable situation.  Just look at the bag!

I'm heartbroken.

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3210879&stc=1&d=1449786815


----------



## juliet827

maxxout said:


> Can you wonderful ladies help me? I think I might have either a "skunk" or a chemical odor bag.
> I have read this thread and know that togo and date stamp Q are a deadly combination in terms of high skunk probability.
> I just snagged a black Kelly 28 with togo leather (my HG) and the site stated "strong mint scent" on the interior.  I won't get this bag until next week and the site has a good return policy.
> 
> Here is my question:
> Can you help me identify this stamp date?  I'm not used to looking at stamp dates but maybe some of you with greater experience can make a good guess even with this photo not being very clear.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3210885&stc=1&d=1449786815
> 
> 
> Also, have you ever heard of a mint solution to mask a greater evil odor?
> 
> I am so deeply disappointed that this may be an untenable situation.  Just look at the bag!
> 
> I'm heartbroken.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3210879&stc=1&d=1449786815



Boy, that is really hard to see. I can't tell at all. Can you ask the seller? I have never heard of mint to mask odors but there must be some reason it's "minty"...ugh. Don't be shy about tasking the seller! Crossing my fingers for you.


----------



## maxxout

juliet827 said:


> Boy, that is really hard to see. I can't tell at all. Can you ask the seller? I have never heard of mint to mask odors but there must be some reason it's "minty"...ugh. Don't be shy about tasking the seller! Crossing my fingers for you.



Thank you so much for your response and support, juliet.
I will call fashionphile about the date stamp tomorrow.  Sometimes with a middleman like a resale site, the history gets skewed.  But they should at least know the year.   They didn't try to hide the issue and said it likely would not go away and if it was too strong to send back.  I just really want this bag......so much.


----------



## bbbarbbb

maxxout said:


> Can you wonderful ladies help me? I think I might have either a "skunk" or a chemical odor bag.
> I have read this thread and know that togo and date stamp Q are a deadly combination in terms of high skunk probability.
> I just snagged a black Kelly 28 with togo leather (my HG) and the site stated "strong mint scent" on the interior.  I won't get this bag until next week and the site has a good return policy.
> 
> Here is my question:
> Can you help me identify this stamp date?  I'm not used to looking at stamp dates but maybe some of you with greater experience can make a good guess even with this photo not being very clear.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3210885&stc=1&d=1449786815
> 
> Also, have you ever heard of a mint solution to mask a greater evil odor?
> 
> I am so deeply disappointed that this may be an untenable situation.  Just look at the bag!
> 
> I'm heartbroken.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3210879&stc=1&d=1449786815


I copied that photo to my desktop and enlarged it as much as possible and I could not read the date stamp. It's such a pretty bag, you must be so torn!  If it was priced much under current retail, I'm guessing the "strong" mint smell might be REALLY strong..it's such a desirable size and color that you just don't see it discounted much at all. Maybe someone put Eucalyptus leaves inside of the bag trying to get a possible skunk odor out? 

Keep us posted...I feel for you...I hate these dilemmas!  Good luck


----------



## iokra

About the bags with the strong smell (kind of like a skunk smell), I figured I should just let you know that Hermes is actually taking those bags back and replacing them


----------



## maxxout

bbbarbbb said:


> I copied that photo to my desktop and enlarged it as much as possible and I could not read the date stamp. It's such a pretty bag, you must be so torn!  If it was priced much under current retail, I'm guessing the "strong" mint smell might be REALLY strong..it's such a desirable size and color that you just don't see it discounted much at all. Maybe someone put Eucalyptus leaves inside of the bag trying to get a possible skunk odor out?
> 
> Keep us posted...I feel for you...I hate these dilemmas!  Good luck



Oh, bbbarbbb, thank you for your empathetic response.   Who else would even understand all this excep for the women on this forum.  Since I have never even seen a 28 black Togo retourneon a site, I jumped at it and it was over retail.  So, definitely no discount.  Slightly embarrassed by that, but I don't have a relationship at Hermes other than restoring my vintage Kelly.  I only have the reseller option.  
Thank you for enlarging and giving it a go. I will post when I get it on Wednesday.   They can't overnight it because I'm a first-time buyer at that site.


----------



## maxxout

iokra said:


> About the bags with the strong smell (kind of like a skunk smell), I figured I should just let you know that Hermes is actually taking those bags back and replacing them



Thank you for responding , iokra. I didn't get it directly from Hermes but the reseller easily takes back any purchase.   It's just that I don't have a lot of confidence that I will see this on a site again.


----------



## bbbarbbb

maxxout said:


> Oh, bbbarbbb, thank you for your empathetic response.   Who else would even understand all this excep for the women on this forum.  Since I have never even seen a 28 black Togo retourneon a site, I jumped at it and it was over retail.  So, definitely no discount.  Slightly embarrassed by that, but I don't have a relationship at Hermes other than restoring my vintage Kelly.  I only have the reseller option.
> Thank you for enlarging and giving it a go. I will post when I get it on Wednesday.   They can't overnight it because I'm a first-time buyer at that site.


Oh hon, please do not be embarrassed about paying over retail...that is not what I meant at all, and I am so very sorry if you felt that I was implying it was wrong to pay over retail. I was trying (and failing it looks like!! ) to express my thoughts that if it was priced much under retail that the reseller would KNOW how objectionable it was. Since it was priced over retail, maybe we can take that as a good sign that they feel the bag is in pretty good shape. REALLY glad you can return it if it does not meet your expectations. Please keep us posted!


----------



## maxxout

bbbarbbb said:


> Oh hon, please do not be embarrassed about paying over retail...that is not what I meant at all, and I am so very sorry if you felt that I was implying it was wrong to pay over retail. I was trying (and failing it looks like!! ) to express my thoughts that if it was priced much under retail that the reseller would KNOW how objectionable it was. Since it was priced over retail, maybe we can take that as a good sign that they feel the bag is in pretty good shape. REALLY glad you can return it if it does not meet your expectations. Please keep us posted!



Oh no, darling.  I didn't think you were implying anything.   I'm just feeling a little insecure as I am an amature among pros here.  &#128522; 
And agree that it might be a good sign that the price was high!


----------



## mistikat

maxxout said:


> Oh no, darling.  I didn't think you were implying anything.   I'm just feeling a little insecure as I am an amature among pros here.  &#128522;
> And agree that it might be a good sign that the price was high!



It looks like a K stamp to me.


----------



## maxxout

mistikat said:


> It looks like a K stamp to me.



mistikat strikes again!
It is indeed a K.  I spoke with fashipnphile just now and they confirmed it was K. 2007.
So this isn't the chemical or skunk issue.  It's probably a strong perfume issue.  And if it is only on the inside I can live with that.  Now I just need to wait and see.   I am in much better spirits now!

Thank you, mistikat !


----------



## mistikat

maxxout said:


> mistikat strikes again!
> It is indeed a K.  I spoke with fashipnphile just now and they confirmed it was K. 2007.
> So this isn't the chemical or skunk issue.  It's probably a strong perfume issue.  And if it is only on the inside I can live with that.  Now I just need to wait and see.   I am in much better spirits now!
> 
> Thank you, mistikat !



Happy to help - hope your bag turns out to be fantastic!


----------



## crazyforbag

mistikat said:


> It looks like a K stamp to me.


 
My goodness!! You are good!! 
I cannot tell at all!!


----------



## pinayaussie

hi dear.bought my 1st b bambou phw from a reseller last august 2014 and after few months, i noticed its strong leather smell.im trying to bring it in at hermes brisbane but the SA was asking me for a receipt.the sad thing is i dont have ay receipt with me.can you please advise where i can bring it in.thanks in advance.


----------



## DeCrillon

Sadly, bamboo has been one the most affected color by the strong chemical also referred as "skunk" or "weed" - But also rose confetti, blue electric and maybe we could start opening a new thread to reference stamps, leathers and colors just so that everyone know what they are getting into when purchasing second hand or directly from the store (?).


----------



## chicinthecity777

DeCrillon said:


> Sadly, bamboo has been one the most affected color by the strong chemical also referred as "skunk" or "weed" - But also rose confetti, blue electric and maybe we could start opening a new thread to reference stamps, leathers and colors just so that everyone know what they are getting into when purchasing second hand or directly from the store (?).



It was not rose confetti but rose lipstick in Togo was effected.


----------



## audreylita

My etoupe was a horror.  You could smell it halfway through my house.


----------



## papertiger

DeCrillon said:


> Sadly, bamboo has been one the most affected color by the strong chemical also referred as "skunk" or "weed" - But also rose confetti, blue electric and maybe we could start opening a new thread to reference stamps, leathers and colors just so that everyone know what they are getting into when purchasing second hand or directly from the store (?).



It's not so much a colour, as batches of a certain leather in a certain colour.

Perhaps be careful making generalisations, especially if they could be inaccurate or plain wrong, it could create totally unnecessary panic. People paid thousands for their bags, it would be just as cr*p to be left with a worthless item because someone compiled a list that included the specifications of their prized possession when it was just fine, many leathers and colours were unaffected :sunnies


----------



## DeCrillon




----------



## Orangefanatic

pinayaussie said:


> hi dear.bought my 1st b bambou phw from a reseller last august 2014 and after few months, i noticed its strong leather smell.im trying to bring it in at hermes brisbane but the SA was asking me for a receipt.the sad thing is i dont have ay receipt with me.can you please advise where i can bring it in.thanks in advance.



Im sure they will take your bag after they authenticate the bag. I had my kelly 32 togo in orange bought from hermes store in 2014, they sent to paris & replaced within 3month. ( orange is a classic colour , so didnt take long)
However i suggest you to see SM direct, as SA didnt agree with my complain about the skunk smell at the first place.


----------



## ForeverInPink

pinayaussie said:


> hi dear.bought my 1st b bambou phw from a reseller last august 2014 and after few months, i noticed its strong leather smell.im trying to bring it in at hermes brisbane but the SA was asking me for a receipt.the sad thing is i dont have ay receipt with me.can you please advise where i can bring it in.thanks in advance.




I took mine to H Madison and they said if you don't have a receipt as long as you know what boutique it was purchased at and around when they could look it up in their system to verify. It makes things much easier though if you can produce a receipt, the specialist didn't assume I would have one but looked super relieved when I said I did.


----------



## Sensational11

Rose confetti is also one of the affected colours. I just took my Rose confetti epsom Evelyne to the store two weeks ago for it to be sent back to Paris. Sadly it is my second affected bag, the first was my BE Togo birkin. This store's SA asked for the original receipt and I was also asked to bring in the box.


----------



## mygoodies

Hello Ladies!
I just received my Togo Bleu Nuit and after reading this thread I want to "skunk-test" mine! Mine is stamp T (no circle/square so its 2015 I assume). 

Am I supposed to smell it immediately once I open the box or should I put her in the sun first (behind the glass that is as it's freezing atm where I'm from)  ??

She smells divine so far like fresh clean leather but previous stories on here proofed that the smell starts after being in the sun for quite some time? I just want to make sure mine is 100% fine. Crossing fingers!


----------



## Dluvch

mygoodies said:


> Hello Ladies!
> I just received my Togo Bleu Nuit and after reading this thread I want to "skunk-test" mine! Mine is stamp T (no circle/square so its 2015 I assume).
> 
> Am I supposed to smell it immediately once I open the box or should I put her in the sun first (behind the glass that is as it's freezing atm where I'm from)  ??
> 
> She smells divine so far like fresh clean leather but previous stories on here proofed that the smell starts after being in the sun for quite some time? I just want to make sure mine is 100% fine. Crossing fingers!



I don't think t stamp was affected, if it smells divine, I think you are good.


----------



## audreylita

mygoodies said:


> Hello Ladies!
> I just received my Togo Bleu Nuit and after reading this thread I want to "skunk-test" mine! Mine is stamp T (no circle/square so its 2015 I assume).
> 
> Am I supposed to smell it immediately once I open the box or should I put her in the sun first (behind the glass that is as it's freezing atm where I'm from)  ??
> 
> She smells divine so far like fresh clean leather but previous stories on here proofed that the smell starts after being in the sun for quite some time? I just want to make sure mine is 100% fine. Crossing fingers!



I bought two togo bags this year and they're both fine.


----------



## mygoodies

Dira919 said:


> I don't think t stamp was affected, if it smells divine, I think you are good.







audreylita said:


> I bought two togo bags this year and they're both fine.




Thank u so much for the reassurance that mine might be OK. It's freakin me out thinking abt it! I'll do a quick test over the weekend. Hopefully the sun will shine bright then [emoji16]


----------



## tonkamama

mygoodies said:


> Thank u so much for the reassurance that mine might be OK. It's freakin me out thinking abt it! I'll do a quick test over the weekend. Hopefully the sun will shine bright then [emoji16]



Both of my Bs from 2015 T stamp, been thru the hot summer time and both were smelling great...


----------



## nadineluv

[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]
"Strong herbal scent"
The price is pretty low for a new birkin on fashion.
Wonder if this is a stinky bag?? R Stamp.


----------



## iluvintage1

Look back a few pages to see something similar in October re "herbal"


----------



## chicinthecity777

Sensational11 said:


> Rose confetti is also one of the affected colours. I just took my Rose confetti epsom Evelyne to the store two weeks ago for it to be sent back to Paris. Sadly it is my second affected bag, the first was my BE Togo birkin. This store's SA asked for the original receipt and I was also asked to bring in the box.



I have a rose confetti epsom bag and it smells normal. As *papertiger *said, you can't generalise the situation by colour. It depends on the batch of hides.


----------



## anan

Israeli_Flava said:


> Many of you know that I had a horrible skunk Birkin in 2013. I have purchased about 5 H bags of different leathers and styles since then and the chemically smell I have experienced is* not *the skunk smell.
> 
> I received an Evelyne Clemence and it had a terrible chemical smell. I aired it out...did the skunk test... the smell is gone.
> My SO chevre Birkin has a strong chemical funk..so strong you could smell the bag in my bedroom at night but didn't give me a headache.... did the skunk test because I was terrified... nothing. The smell is not as bad a few weeks later. But it's not SKUNK.
> I have a VC Garden party... smells fine.
> Another Evelyne Clemence arrived... smells DIVINE.
> Another Evelyne Clemence ... weird chemical smell only when sniffing the actual leather. Not noticable at all now.
> 
> My point is, it sems like different bags have a variety of smells that are not leathery smells.... more like chemically smells... but the skunk is from ANOTHER WORLD. I have smelled nothing like it before and nothing like it since.
> 
> I will, however, be very cautious of bags/slgs made with "o" and "p" stampings. My skunk experience was sheer hell so I just can't take that risk.


This was very helpful, thanks.


----------



## Tinagirl11

I'm worried - got my B30 Vermillion Togo in 2013 Q stamp from storage and it reeked.  It had a mild smell when I purchased it but I ignored it and barely used it because I was using other bags for daily use.

The H store is too far and I don't know if it's too late to address this issue.  I'm frankly embarrassed to go to H about a bag that I purchased 2 years ago.

Other than airing out - are there any quick solutions for this? Should I use scented leather cleaner to mask the odor? Any suggestions are welcome, thank you.


----------



## luckylove

Tinagirl11 said:


> I'm worried - got my B30 Vermillion Togo in 2013 Q stamp from storage and it reeked.  It had a mild smell when I purchased it but I ignored it and barely used it because I was using other bags for daily use.
> 
> The H store is too far and I don't know if it's too late to address this issue.  I'm frankly embarrassed to go to H about a bag that I purchased 2 years ago.
> 
> Other than airing out - are there any quick solutions for this? Should I use scented leather cleaner to mask the odor? Any suggestions are welcome, thank you.



I am sorry  to hear about your bag.  What type of bad odor does it have? There are some bags produced in that year that were problematic and H will still address the issue if it is deemed defective. Please bring it to the nearest H boutique if you think it might be part of the group of problematic bags.  There is no mistaking the smell from the affected bags and it will not go away no matter how much you air it out.  Good luck!


----------



## Tinagirl11

luckylove said:


> I am sorry  to hear about your bag.  What type of bad odor does it have? There are some bags produced in that year that were problematic and H will still address the issue if it is deemed defective. Please bring it to the nearest H boutique if you think it might be part of the group of problematic bags.  There is no mistaking the smell from the affected bags and it will not go away no matter how much you air it out.  Good luck!



Thanks so much for your response!

It has a very 'grassy' odor to it.  I read articles online and I guess some of the bags have either a marijuana or skunk smell to them - I'm not familiar with either smell so I cannot compare lol.  The birkin doesn't stink up the entire room but if you hold it at arms length the leather definitely has a strong, not too pleasant odor that I cannot describe.

I guess I've no choice but to make the 2 hour drive, ugh.

If H is aware of the issue then I'll feel more at ease to bring it in, I guess I just don't want the manager to look at me like I'm a crazy person, lol.


----------



## luckylove

Tinagirl11 said:


> Thanks so much for your response!
> 
> It has a very 'grassy' odor to it.  I read articles online and I guess some of the bags have either a marijuana or skunk smell to them - I'm not familiar with either smell so I cannot compare lol.  The birkin doesn't stink up the entire room but if you hold it at arms length the leather definitely has a strong, not too pleasant odor that I cannot describe.
> 
> I guess I've no choice but to make the 2 hour drive, ugh.
> 
> If H is aware of the issue then I'll feel more at ease to bring it in, I guess I just don't want the manager to look at me like I'm a crazy person, lol.



If it is warm enough where you live, try doing the sun test and see if the smell gets worse when exposed to warm sunlight... Good luck!I hope you get a speedy resolution!


----------



## honhon

my Q stamp etain togo exhausted of very strong "grassy" smell yesterday! it was a very hot day and i just pulled it out of the closet from its dormancy of few months.  it never had that smell before, it was rather my other birkins doing it.  i am very surprised. my whole bedroom smelled of poop so first i thought my pooch has a mishap.  then there was nothing of that sort so i doubted the ensuite bathroom drain, but it wasn't.  i doubted my etain birkin and it was she; just drenching my whole bedroom. its so out of the blue


----------



## Tinagirl11

honhon said:


> my Q stamp etain togo exhausted of very strong "grassy" smell yesterday! it was a very hot day and i just pulled it out of the closet from its dormancy of few months.  it never had that smell before, it was rather my other birkins doing it.  i am very surprised. my whole bedroom smelled of poop so first i thought my pooch has a mishap.  then there was nothing of that sort so i doubted the ensuite bathroom drain, but it wasn't.  i doubted my etain birkin and it was she; just drenching my whole bedroom. its so out of the blue



Will you be contacting H regarding your bag? The H email customer service told me to look for an 'after-sales specialist' at the nearest location and I will try calling them tomorrow - I am hoping they won't give me a hard time since the B was purchased in 2013.  

I tried smelling my other H items to compare.  My clemence and epsom items have virtually NO scent.  I just got my togo one out of the box since I've been saving it for a special occasion but the smell is just overpowering. Luckily, it doesn't have a 'poop' smell but it does smell strong



luckylove said:


> If it is warm enough where you live, try doing the sun test and see if the smell gets worse when exposed to warm sunlight... Good luck!I hope you get a speedy resolution!



It was raining half of the day today so not warm at all, I'm afraid.  I am going to try and call them tomorrow and I am praying they are aware of this leather issue.  Thanks for all your advice!


----------



## honhon

Tinagirl11 said:


> Will you be contacting H regarding your bag? The H email customer service told me to look for an 'after-sales specialist' at the nearest location and I will try calling them tomorrow - I am hoping they won't give me a hard time since the B was purchased in 2013.
> 
> I tried smelling my other H items to compare.  My clemence and epsom items have virtually NO scent.  I just got my togo one out of the box since I've been saving it for a special occasion but the smell is just overpowering. Luckily, it doesn't have a 'poop' smell but it does smell strong
> 
> 
> 
> It was raining half of the day today so not warm at all, I'm afraid.  I am going to try and call them tomorrow and I am praying they are aware of this leather issue.  Thanks for all your advice!


i am so bad, my tolerance level is high! (too lazy to bring it in, but if it continues with vengeance i will move my trolley)


----------



## Tinagirl11

honhon said:


> i am so bad, my tolerance level is high! (too lazy to bring it in, but if it continues with vengeance i will move my trolley)



Bless you for tolerating the smell! I asked DH to smell the B last night and he wrinkled his nose and told me it does smell 'skunky" so I think I'll take my chance and part with mine for the meantime. 

I called the nearest H store and at first, the SA on the phone was giving me a bit of attitude so I was getting a bit discouraged  

Eventually, the manager did call me back after several hours and she was actually very understanding,  I explained the problem and asked if mine was a unique case but she reassured me that I am not the only one in their branch who has returned their smelly bags!  She's had a few clients come back with the same issue, including a Kelly that's also vermillion color.

The sad thing is that if I send it off to Paris, it will take about 7-10 months to get a replacement for the same color/leather/hardware combo   But she also told me someone received a replacement within 3 months - so it just depends on whether I'm lucky or not. She did tell me that if I have other color choices that there will be less wait! So I don't know...I like Vermillion but I don't think I would want to wait that long...


----------



## Mariapia

You cannot keep your bag, Tina. The smell won't disappear.
As for the colour, stick to the one you love, even if It means waiting.
A B is an expensive bag, wait for  the vermillon.


----------



## purselover888

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I have a rose confetti epsom bag and it smells normal. As *papertiger *said, you can't generalise the situation by colour. It depends on the batch of hides.



Totally agree.


----------



## bagidiotic

Mariapia said:


> You cannot keep your bag, Tina. The smell won't disappear.
> As for the colour, stick to the one you love, even if It means waiting.
> A B is an expensive bag, wait for  the vermillon.



This100%


----------



## namie

My Togo Birkin bought in 2013 has this smell too. It is strong though I can tolerate it. I was at H the other day and told the SA about it. She said since I've used it and it has been so long, there is nothing they can do for me.


----------



## iokra

Tinagirl11 said:


> Bless you for tolerating the smell! I asked DH to smell the B last night and he wrinkled his nose and told me it does smell 'skunky" so I think I'll take my chance and part with mine for the meantime.
> 
> I called the nearest H store and at first, the SA on the phone was giving me a bit of attitude so I was getting a bit discouraged
> 
> Eventually, the manager did call me back after several hours and she was actually very understanding,  I explained the problem and asked if mine was a unique case but she reassured me that I am not the only one in their branch who has returned their smelly bags!  She's had a few clients come back with the same issue, including a Kelly that's also vermillion color.
> 
> The sad thing is that if I send it off to Paris, it will take about 7-10 months to get a replacement for the same color/leather/hardware combo   But she also told me someone received a replacement within 3 months - so it just depends on whether I'm lucky or not. She did tell me that if I have other color choices that there will be less wait! So I don't know...I like Vermillion but I don't think I would want to wait that long...


If you have the receipt just go to Hermes store. The smell is quite bad and will not go away. I went with my stinky bag in NYC and they had a few replacement choices for me. It was done on the spot and left that day with a brand new gorgeous bag that was actually a different color and size then the replaced one.


----------



## purselover888

namie said:


> My Togo Birkin bought in 2013 has this smell too. It is strong though I can tolerate it. I was at H the other day and told the SA about it. She said since I've used it and it has been so long, there is nothing they can do for me.



That should absolutely not be the case and I would speak to an SM about it.  It doesn't matter if you used it or if it's been a long time.  It is considered a product defect so it is being treated almost like a recall.  How would you even know that it's a skunk without using it anyway?


----------



## Tinagirl11

iokra said:


> If you have the receipt just go to Hermes store. The smell is quite bad and will not go away. I went with my stinky bag in NYC and they had a few replacement choices for me. It was done on the spot and left that day with a brand new gorgeous bag that was actually a different color and size then the replaced one.



Thank you, this definitely sounds very reassuring to me.  I do have the receipt and everything else. I don't know if I would be willing to exchange my B for something not at all closely similar to mine so chances are, unless they blow me away with another option, I'll most likely just wait for them to repair my existing one.  Congrats on your new bag though! I am definitely happy to hear that they are willing to rectify the issue right away.


----------



## Tinagirl11

namie said:


> My Togo Birkin bought in 2013 has this smell too. It is strong though I can tolerate it. I was at H the other day and told the SA about it. She said since I've used it and it has been so long, there is nothing they can do for me.



I'm sorry to hear about your bag.  This definitely makes me sad for a lot of us who have had a stinky purse...a B should be a special bag that everyone should enjoy carrying!

I think you should either ask for an after-sales specialist or the manager.  I refused to talk to an SA.  The manager knew exactly what I was talking about the moment I mentioned it.  Try to ask for the manager's name and talk directly to him/her.  SA's don't usually deal with this sort of issue.  At least they should let you know if their spa can help you fix the smell!


----------



## Tinagirl11

bagidiotic said:


> This100%





Mariapia said:


> You cannot keep your bag, Tina. The smell won't disappear.
> As for the colour, stick to the one you love, even if It means waiting.
> A B is an expensive bag, wait for  the vermillon.




Thanks ladies, yes I love the vermillion so I'm crossing my fingers! It was my first B so it is very special and dear to me.


----------



## honhon

I'm dealing with the stinky situation but whenever I get into someone's car and it's a warm day and windows are closed I feel embarrassed.


----------



## Dluvch

honhon said:


> I'm dealing with the stinky situation but whenever I get into someone's car and it's a warm day and windows are closed I feel embarrassed.



For the amount of money paid for the bag you should never ever feel embarrassed, please take it to Hermes to replace it with one you will absolutely be proud to have on your arm.


----------



## Orangefanatic

honhon said:


> I'm dealing with the stinky situation but whenever I get into someone's car and it's a warm day and windows are closed I feel embarrassed.


Take it to closest hermes store& speak to sales manager directly. 
I had mine returned to paris & recieved within 3month with brand new bag.
If colour is not available, they will also give you an option to chose.
This incident helped me to build a good relationship with my sales manager. 
Good luck!


----------



## honhon

Orangefanatic said:


> Take it to closest hermes store& speak to sales manager directly.
> I had mine returned to paris & recieved within 3month with brand new bag.
> If colour is not available, they will also give you an option to chose.
> This incident helped me to build a good relationship with my sales manager.
> Good luck!


thank you, i feel like doing it now


----------



## honhon

Dira919 said:


> For the amount of money paid for the bag you should never ever feel embarrassed, please take it to Hermes to replace it with one you will absolutely be proud to have on your arm.


it really weird, this bag haven't smelled like this before and i have it for few years now.  i think i will bring it in next week


----------



## Mariapia

Dira919 said:


> For the amount of money paid for the bag you should never ever feel embarrassed, please take it to Hermes to replace it with one you will absolutely be proud to have on your arm.




Absolutely!


----------



## Orangefanatic

honhon said:


> thank you, i feel like doing it now



When i had my first kelly with skunk smell, didnt know it was defect. But only realised after joining purse forum, 
i took it to SA first but he said its perfectly normal.

So i brought it bag home, because i didnt want to ruinning the relationship with SA.
then i read "ode to smell" more throughly, i rang boutique & made an appointment with Sales manager before i walked in for a second opinion.

When i met SM as soon as she smelt, she said its a defected bag without doubt.
I then, expressed how disappointed with quality assurance & also disappointed with SA who inspected the bag couldnt notice the obvious smell.
i also had to make my trip to this boutique for a second opinion. 

She apologised , offered me to send my expression in writing if need. Also, i was offered my second "Kelly"
Within 3months.

Hope my story help you ^^


----------



## honhon

Orangefanatic said:


> When i had my first kelly with skunk smell, didnt know it was defect. But only realised after joining purse forum,
> i took it to SA first but he said its perfectly normal.
> 
> So i brought it bag home, because i didnt want to ruinning the relationship with SA.
> then i read "ode to smell" more throughly, i rang boutique & made an appointment with Sales manager before i walked in for a second opinion.
> 
> When i met SM as soon as she smelt, she said its a defected bag without doubt.
> I then, expressed how disappointed with quality assurance & also disappointed with SA who inspected the bag couldnt notice the obvious smell.
> i also had to make my trip to this boutique for a second opinion.
> 
> She apologised , offered me to send my expression in writing if need. Also, i was offered my second "Kelly"
> Within 3months.
> 
> Hope my story help you ^^


thank you for sharing, it a great help.


----------



## Tinagirl11

Just wanted to share an update to those having the same problem as I am -

I met with the after-sales supervisor today (she was the one whom I spoke with on the phone prior).  

I brought with me the B (she asked that I bring the box as well) and the copy of the original receipt - she didn't really do a thorough inspection but did check my account and the contents of the box. 

According to her, they now have a way of testing the bag odor within the store which should only take a day or two, and from there, make a determination whether or not to send the bag off to Paris. While there were zero questions asked (even DH thought it weird that while she wasn't admitting the possibility of a defect outright, she also seemed to be completely not at all surprised by it either).  I was not one of the lucky ones who got offered a replacement or store credit on the spot.  However, she advised me to send her a list of color preferences in the meanwhile because she thinks the likelihood of me getting the same exact same bag will be tough.  She also added that gold, bamboo and vermillion were 3 of the most difficult colors to get.

Will keep everyone posted.  I am praying that everything goes smoothly for me!


----------



## luckylove

Tinagirl11 said:


> Just wanted to share an update to those having the same problem as I am -
> 
> I met with the after-sales supervisor today (she was the one whom I spoke with on the phone prior).
> 
> I brought with me the B (she asked that I bring the box as well) and the copy of the original receipt - she didn't really do a thorough inspection but did check my account and the contents of the box.
> 
> According to her, they now have a way of testing the bag odor within the store which should only take a day or two, and from there, make a determination whether or not to send the bag off to Paris. While there were zero questions asked (even DH thought it weird that while she wasn't admitting the possibility of a defect outright, she also seemed to be completely not at all surprised by it either).  I was not one of the lucky ones who got offered a replacement or store credit on the spot.  However, she advised me to send her a list of color preferences in the meanwhile because she thinks the likelihood of me getting the same exact same bag will be tough.  She also added that gold, bamboo and vermillion were 3 of the most difficult colors to get.
> 
> Will keep everyone posted.  I am praying that everything goes smoothly for me!



Good luck! If it makes you feel any better, most members here had to wait for their bags to be shipped to Paris for them to determine if the bag was defective. Afterward, they then had to wait months for a replacement. It is rare in my experience to be offered a replacement on the spot. I hope you don't have to wait too long!! H definitely is aware of the defective bags which smell like true skunk when exposed to the sun, but I am not sure about the ones that smell more "grassy" or like poop. Best wishes for a speedy resolution!!


----------



## Dluvch

luckylove said:


> Good luck! If it makes you feel any better, most members here had to wait for their bags to be shipped to Paris for them to determine if the bag was defective. Afterward, they then had to wait months for a replacement. It is rare in my experience to be offered a replacement on the spot. I hope you don't have to wait too long!! H definitely is aware of the defective bags which smell like true skunk when exposed to the sun, but I am not sure about the ones that smell more "grassy" or like poop. Best wishes for a speedy resolution!!



Grassy and poop does not sound appealing at all


----------



## luckylove

Dira919 said:


> Grassy and poop does not sound appealing at all



agreed!!


----------



## ermottina

namie said:


> My Togo Birkin bought in 2013 has this smell too. It is strong though I can tolerate it. I was at H the other day and told the SA about it. She said since I've used it and it has been so long, there is nothing they can do for me.



I've got a replacement with a new bag after one year of use... not true that if used can be replaced if defected! the bag went to Paris and they send a new one after few months. (same color and model)


----------



## BirkinDenmark

I just bought my first B and have a nagging suspicion it is a chemical/skunk. 

I have no other togo items to compare to so, heres my almost rhetorical question. Does a normal B emit a leather smell that can be smelled from a bit away? (such as a new car)

I walked into the guestroom yesterday where it had been sitting out on the bed and had some sun exposure but was still at room temperature, and I detected a smell in the room. 
I think what I smelled/smell in the room is the chemical smell described here in the thread, i could smell it even without sticking my nose close to the B. DH says he can't smell anything except leather, so he thinks i'm going crazy over nothing. 

It is R (July 2014) in togo - so a usual suspect...

I have not done the suntest + heat as it is below freezing here.


----------



## Tinagirl11

luckylove said:


> Good luck! If it makes you feel any better, most members here had to wait for their bags to be shipped to Paris for them to determine if the bag was defective. Afterward, they then had to wait months for a replacement. It is rare in my experience to be offered a replacement on the spot. I hope you don't have to wait too long!! H definitely is aware of the defective bags which smell like true skunk when exposed to the sun, but I am not sure about the ones that smell more "grassy" or like poop. Best wishes for a speedy resolution!!



Thank you so much for the reassurance! I guess I'm just anxious about this whole debacle as I've never parted with any of my H bags before lol.



BirkinDenmark said:


> I just bought my first B and have a nagging suspicion it is a chemical/skunk.
> 
> I have no other togo items to compare to so, heres my almost rhetorical question. Does a normal B emit a leather smell that can be smelled from a bit away? (such as a new car)
> 
> I walked into the guestroom yesterday where it had been sitting out on the bed and had some sun exposure but was still at room temperature, and I detected a smell in the room.
> I think what I smelled/smell in the room is the chemical smell described here in the thread, i could smell it even without sticking my nose close to the B. DH says he can't smell anything except leather, so he thinks i'm going crazy over nothing.
> 
> It is R (July 2014) in togo - so a usual suspect...
> 
> I have not done the suntest + heat as it is below freezing here.



I don't think every togo product made in 2013 and 2014 have a smell problem.  It's just a chosen a few.  None of my other H leather bags have a bad or even detectable smell. If you've already aired it out for days and the smell is not at all dissipating, I urge you to get it checked it out.  But as many have advised, go seek the help of the store manager, as a regular SA might turn you away.


----------



## BirkinDenmark

Tinagirl11 said:


> Thank you so much for the reassurance! I guess I'm just anxious about this whole debacle as I've never parted with any of my H bags before lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think every togo product made in 2013 and 2014 have a smell problem.  It's just a chosen a few.  None of my other H leather bags have a bad or even detectable smell. If you've already aired it out for days and the smell is not at all dissipating, I urge you to get it checked it out.  But as many have advised, go seek the help of the store manager, as a regular SA might turn you away.



That's what i was thinking, it can't be all of them. 
I think the smell of my B is off and is not dissipating but rather fluctuating in intensity based on temperature. 
Thanks for the comparison to yours it's further assurance i might not be nuts  

I will have to take it to a SM and get it sorted. I don't have relationship with a regular store, i buy from H when i travel. I wonder if any one has experience with this process from the Hamburg or Copenhagen boutique?


----------



## lulilu

Does everyone agree that 2015 bags are in the clear?


----------



## tannfran

lulilu said:


> Does everyone agree that 2015 bags are in the clear?




Yes.


----------



## periogirl28

tannfran said:


> Yes.



I think my SA says there may be a few defective 2015 ones. Sorry!


----------



## Sanchin

periogirl28 said:


> I think my SA says there may be a few defective 2015 ones. Sorry!




That would be correct statement!


----------



## tannfran

periogirl28 said:


> I think my SA says there may be a few defective 2015 ones. Sorry!




Well darn...better info here than in stores.  Thanks for the Intel my friend&#128526;


----------



## periogirl28

tannfran said:


> Well darn...better info here than in stores.  Thanks for the Intel my friend[emoji41]




Don't mean to upset anyone. Just to be aware of the possibility. [emoji8][emoji16][emoji6]


----------



## luckylove

periogirl28 said:


> Don't mean to upset anyone. Just to be aware of the possibility. [emoji8][emoji16][emoji6]



Oh gosh! I thought the issue was completely resolved.  Thank you for the update!


----------



## Dluvch

periogirl28 said:


> I think my SA says there may be a few defective 2015 ones. Sorry!



Do you think there would be any for second part of 2015?


----------



## periogirl28

Dira919 said:


> Do you think there would be any for second part of 2015?




Alas yes. I think one bag was sent back to Paris for confirmation in Nov or Dec, no news yet. But not to worry too much, there have been definitely many less affected bags than in the few years prior. My advice is to bring any bags in question in ASAP and ask politely to speak to the store manager or the manager for leather.


----------



## tannfran

periogirl28 said:


> Don't mean to upset anyone. Just to be aware of the possibility. [emoji8][emoji16][emoji6]




No upset at all...Appreciate the heads up.  Will have a couple "sun bathing" this week searching for that god awful smell.


----------



## periogirl28

tannfran said:


> No upset at all...Appreciate the heads up.  Will have a couple "sun bathing" this week searching for that god awful smell.




Oh my dear, I sincerely hope none are "positive"!


----------



## BirkinDenmark

Update:

My suspicion was correct. My 2014 B did test positive for Skunk. We had a sunny day and i left it in a sun filled but 20 degrees celsius room.
When i came back an hour later the room smelled of sulfer and sour. Even DH could smell it now.

I called the two stores closest to me, to see what response i would get. 

1st. store
Gave me a bit a of a run around about there not being issues with 2013 and 2014 bags.
*He said they only had an issue with a s/s 2015 shipment of leather products, but that this was discovered when they recieved it*. So i guess we should also be checking our 2015 purchases thoroughly...

2nd. store
This store was very aware of the situation they simply told me to come in. They would have a look and could send it off to Paris for an evaluation (and potentially a replacement or "cleaning" as we have heard of before in this thread )

So wish me luck, i'm taking the 4 hour drive tomorrow to get this sucker out of the house and get the whole replacement process started... I just hope it goes as well tomorrow in the boutique.

FYI both stores asked if i had/required the original receipt.


----------



## Dluvch

Fashionphile has a yellow birkin Q stamp listed as new without tags, but says there is a "hermes smell" inside the bag........ hmmmmm.  I guess they came up with a better way to say it may have the skunk smell :lolots:


----------



## luckylove

Dira919 said:


> Fashionphile has a yellow birkin Q stamp listed as new without tags, but says there is a "hermes smell" inside the bag........ hmmmmm.  I guess they came up with a better way to say it may have the skunk smell :lolots:



It drives me crazy that resellers knowingly try to sell these defective bags!


----------



## CiiCii

luckylove said:


> It drives me crazy that resellers knowingly try to sell these defective bags!


If you buy from a reseller and end up with a smelly bag, what is your recourse?


----------



## Dluvch

CiiCii said:


> If you buy from a reseller and end up with a smelly bag, what is your recourse?



Unfortunately I think you are screwed unless it's a big shop like fashionphile and even then I think it needs to be returned within 30 day period otherwise they only pay you 70% back.  H will only replace if you have original  Receipt and I think need to prove you were the purchaser.


----------



## chicinthecity777

CiiCii said:


> If you buy from a reseller and end up with a smelly bag, what is your recourse?





Dira919 said:


> Unfortunately I think you are screwed unless it's a big shop like fashionphile and even then I think it needs to be returned within 30 day period otherwise they only pay you 70% back.  H will only replace if you have original  Receipt and I think need to prove you were the purchaser.



Actually if you read the thread, you will find that original receipt was not required by Hermes and as long as it's authentic Hermes bag, you can take it to any Hermes boutique and they will deal with it. A few have done so and have their issues resolved.


----------



## BirkinDenmark

CiiCii said:


> If you buy from a reseller and end up with a smelly bag, what is your recourse?



I bought mine from a private reseller, and the return to H went smoothly. - Did have the original receipt though.

The bag was brought back to a different store from where it was purchased. The SM thanked me for bringing it in and it is now on the way to Paris. Hope the solution offered goes as smooth...

As i recall it, 1 or 2 TPF's in this tread did manage to return items bought from a reseller without the original reciept. You could have recieved it as a gift after all...
These experiences made me feel a little better when contacting H.



Dira919 said:


> Unfortunately I think you are screwed unless it's a big shop like fashionphile and even then I think it needs to be returned within 30 day period otherwise they only pay you 70% back.  H will only replace if you have original  Receipt and I think need to prove you were the purchaser.



I had the reciept and i simply said it was purchased for me by a friend. SM took my name down for the return document instead then.


----------



## Dluvch

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Actually if you read the thread, you will find that original receipt was not required by Hermes and as long as it's authentic Hermes bag, you can take it to any Hermes boutique and they will deal with it. A few have done so and have their issues resolved.





BirkinDenmark said:


> I bought mine from a private reseller, and the return to H went smoothly. - Did have the original receipt though.
> 
> The bag was brought back to a different store from where it was purchased. The SM thanked me for bringing it in and it is now on the way to Paris. Hope the solution offered goes as smooth...
> 
> As i recall it, 1 or 2 TPF's in this tread did manage to return items bought from a reseller without the original reciept. You could have recieved it as a gift after all...
> These experiences made me feel a little better when contacting H.
> 
> 
> 
> I had the reciept and i simply said it was purchased for me by a friend. SM took my name down for the return document instead then.


That's great news, I thought from reading this thread that they were requesting receipts or names of person who the purchase was made under.  I'm glad because I was scared to buy preloved 2014 and 2015 bags so this fear is now gone.  Thank you my friends, TPF is awesome


----------



## CiiCii

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Actually if you read the thread, you will find that original receipt was not required by Hermes and as long as it's authentic Hermes bag, you can take it to any Hermes boutique and they will deal with it. A few have done so and have their issues resolved.


That is so nice to hear and gives me some peace of mind. Mine are both new but are older (0 and P) are those years a problem? I did take a look through the thread and it looks like the problems started with the Q bags?


----------



## chicinthecity777

CiiCii said:


> That is so nice to hear and gives me some peace of mind. Mine are both new but are older (0 and P) are those years a problem? I did take a look through the thread and it looks like the problems started with the Q bags?



The only way to know for sure is to test it in direct sun light in a small room/space, e.g inside a car. Not all bags from certain years are effected.


----------



## BirkinDenmark

Dira919 said:


> That's great news, I thought from reading this thread that they were requesting receipts or names of person who the purchase was made under.  I'm glad because I was scared to buy preloved 2014 and 2015 bags so this fear is now gone.  Thank you my friends, TPF is awesome



Yes, it really is 
If i were you i'd stick to 2015 preloved if possible, there's less risk i believe. I would not wish the hassle of return and worry about the possibility of loosing the premium, paid when buying from resellers, if the solution offered is a refund 
The last part is my major concern now. If this is the case i'm out my first and probably only B. I can't justify to repurchase with that kind of loss, my DH would "kill" me


----------



## Dluvch

BirkinDenmark said:


> Yes, it really is
> If i were you i'd stick to 2015 preloved if possible, there's less risk i believe. I would not wish the hassle of return and worry about the possibility of loosing the premium, paid when buying from resellers, if the solution offered is a refund
> The last part is my major concern now. If this is the case i'm out my first and probably only B. I can't justify to repurchase with that kind of loss, my DH would "kill" me



Don't worry they will take care of you.  hermes is preety good at making sure the customer is happy in the end.


----------



## BirkinDenmark

Dira919 said:


> Don't worry they will take care of you.  hermes is preety good at making sure the customer is happy in the end.


Thanks for the assurance, it helps calm my mind a little :wondering


----------



## grapegravity

So I decided it's time for my Q stamp soufre B35 to be sent to Paris for a "skunk" test since it had strong odor past two summers while riding in direct sunlight/convertible.  

To me, it smelled like marijuana and I could tolerate it. But, DH always gets a headache whenever he is close the B.  Therefore, I just dropped it off today with my SA and hoping they can do something about the smell without giving me a replacement.  
It was very hard for me to sent it off since it was my first B so I'm here to read the happy endings to comfort and reassure that I did the right decision.  Will keep you all posted on the outcome (hopefully soon!)


----------



## BirkinDenmark

Hi fellow TPF'ers

Warning - long post ahead... But i wanted to give back as this thread really helped me.

I have amazing news regarding my return process. 

My B was returned 3 weeks and 4 days ago. The H boutique said I would get an answer regarding the outcome of the skunk test in 2-3 weeks. 
So i decided, if i did not hear anything my mid-week 4 i would give H a call, to see if there was any news.

Well, lo and behold; i just got a call from an SA today. He told me my bag was BACK and i started to panic... i thought the test was negative for skunk and i would have the same issue as IF.
But he proceeded to say there had been nothing they could do to fix the problem (as we know) and a NEW B was waiting for me 
I could barely believe it - a return turnaround in 3,5 weeks and i'm not even a VIP (or even an IP) 
I'm still shaking and can barely get my arms down! 

I believe i will be shopping in this H boutique from now on  What fantastic service considering i didn't even buy the B from this store.

I hope to pick up my new baby this weekend and will do my first reveal.

A huge thanks to IF and all the first movers, for paving the way to a speedy resolution


----------



## luckylove

BirkinDenmark said:


> Hi fellow TPF'ers
> 
> Warning - long post ahead... But i wanted to give back as this thread really helped me.
> 
> I have amazing news regarding my return process.
> 
> My B was returned 3 weeks and 4 days ago. The H boutique said I would get an answer regarding the outcome of the skunk test in 2-3 weeks.
> So i decided, if i did not hear anything my mid-week 4 i would give H a call, to see if there was any news.
> 
> Well, lo and behold; i just got a call from an SA today. He told me my bag was BACK and i started to panic... i thought the test was negative for skunk and i would have the same issue as IF.
> But he proceeded to say there had been nothing they could do to fix the problem (as we know) and a NEW B was waiting for me
> I could barely believe it - a return turnaround in 3,5 weeks and i'm not even a VIP (or even an IP)
> I'm still shaking and can barely get my arms down!
> 
> I believe i will be shopping in this H boutique from now on  What fantastic service considering i didn't even buy the B from this store.
> 
> I hope to pick up my new baby this weekend and will do my first reveal.
> 
> A huge thanks to IF and all the first movers, for paving the way to a speedy resolution



Congratulations on a quick and happy resolution! That is a very quick turn around.


----------



## BirkinDenmark

luckylove said:


> Congratulations on a quick and happy resolution! That is a very quick turn around.



Thank you very much luckylove. Right, it feels like warp speed in H time.


----------



## sydgirl

BirkinDenmark said:


> Hi fellow TPF'ers
> 
> Warning - long post ahead... But i wanted to give back as this thread really helped me.
> 
> I have amazing news regarding my return process.
> 
> My B was returned 3 weeks and 4 days ago. The H boutique said I would get an answer regarding the outcome of the skunk test in 2-3 weeks.
> So i decided, if i did not hear anything my mid-week 4 i would give H a call, to see if there was any news.
> 
> Well, lo and behold; i just got a call from an SA today. He told me my bag was BACK and i started to panic... i thought the test was negative for skunk and i would have the same issue as IF.
> But he proceeded to say there had been nothing they could do to fix the problem (as we know) and a NEW B was waiting for me
> I could barely believe it - a return turnaround in 3,5 weeks and i'm not even a VIP (or even an IP)
> I'm still shaking and can barely get my arms down!
> 
> I believe i will be shopping in this H boutique from now on  What fantastic service considering i didn't even buy the B from this store.
> 
> I hope to pick up my new baby this weekend and will do my first reveal.
> 
> A huge thanks to IF and all the first movers, for paving the way to a speedy resolution



Congrats!! You must be relieved and excited! Did you get the same colour/combo? &#128522;


----------



## BirkinDenmark

sydgirl said:


> Congrats!! You must be relieved and excited! Did you get the same colour/combo? &#128522;


Thank you  Yes very much so! I believe it is, there was no mention of any difference. It is Black with PHW, so it might make it easier to replace, than a really special colour.
Also i did take a very positive approach when i returned it, so i might have charmed the SM a bit


----------



## Mindi B

I'm sure it was a profound relief to face a client in these circumstances who evidenced a pleasant attitude!  The skunk bag debacle did not bring out the best in everyone. . . . It is always a good idea to try the charm offensive!  Very happy for you; this is the way the issue should have been resolved, quickly and pleasantly.


----------



## periogirl28

mindi b said:


> i'm sure it was a profound relief to face a client in these circumstances who evidenced a pleasant attitude!  The skunk bag debacle did not bring out the best in everyone. . . . It is always a good idea to try the charm offensive!  Very happy for you; this is the way the issue should have been resolved, quickly and pleasantly.



+1!


----------



## periogirl28

BirkinDenmark said:


> Thank you  Yes very much so! I believe it is, there was no mention of any difference. It is Black with PHW, so it might make it easier to replace, than a really special colour.
> Also i did take a very positive approach when i returned it, so i might have charmed the SM a bit



So glad to hear that it's was resolved so quickly and happily for you. &#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;
Beautiful manners gets you everywhere!


----------



## BirkinDenmark

Mindi B said:


> I'm sure it was a profound relief to face a client in these circumstances who evidenced a pleasant attitude!  The skunk bag debacle did not bring out the best in everyone. . . . It is always a good idea to try the charm offensive!  Very happy for you; this is the way the issue should have been resolved, quickly and pleasantly.


Absolutely, i'm sure it has not been easy on both sides. I'm a big believer in putting the issue and facts forward with charm and if this does not work pleasant persistence is the next step  Thank you, i hope everyone with an outstanding issue will be as lucky.



periogirl28 said:


> So glad to hear that it's was resolved so quickly and happily for you. &#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;
> Beautiful manners gets you everywhere!


Thank you  Yes, it really does help tremendously. Given the fact i didn't have a previous relationship with the store i was kind of at their mercy, i felt i had to approach it very strategically. From my own experience it's human nature to raise the defences when confronted with even slight negativity.


----------



## BirkinDenmark

Update: I picked up my exact same spec replacement B yesterday  I was told by the SA that H have a stock of the classic colours to ensure quick returns. I also realize it probably helped to go through a larger store which is directly owned by H (not a franchise, I was told it could take longer in that case)


----------



## Tinagirl11

BirkinDenmark said:


> Update: I picked up my exact same spec replacement B yesterday  I was told by the SA that H have a stock of the classic colours to ensure quick returns. I also realize it probably helped to go through a larger store which is directly owned by H (not a franchise, I was told it could take longer in that case)



Congrats BirkinDenmark! I am glad your bag dilemma was resolved quickly and painlessly!

An update-

It's been two months since I dropped off my Birkin and decided to shoot the manager an email and ask what the status of my bag is.  I received a response today and it's good news! Paris deemed my bag defective and they are making me a replacement Birkin.  It will take several weeks (more likely a few months) but I am happy Hermes is taking full responsibility  I will definitely post a picture once I receive the new stink-free bag!


----------



## BirkinDenmark

Tinagirl11 said:


> Congrats BirkinDenmark! I am glad your bag dilemma was resolved quickly and painlessly!
> 
> An update-
> 
> It's been two months since I dropped off my Birkin and decided to shoot the manager an email and ask what the status of my bag is.  I received a response today and it's good news! Paris deemed my bag defective and they are making me a replacement Birkin.  It will take several weeks (more likely a few months) but I am happy Hermes is taking full responsibility  I will definitely post a picture once I receive the new stink-free bag!



That's great news! I'm happy they do take responsibility, really as it should be. Is your B a special colour since they have to remake it? Lovely, i hope you will be able to post it soon


----------



## BirkinDenmark

I already did a reveal, but thought i would share the old stinky and the new love with the tread  

The old:


----------



## BirkinDenmark

The one good thing to come of the situation is a brand new B instead of preloved (without paying the extra premium to get a brand new) 

My new love:


----------



## periogirl28

BirkinDenmark said:


> The one good thing to come of the situation is a brand new B instead of preloved (without paying the extra premium to get a brand new)
> 
> My new love:



Beautiful! So glad it was resolved well.


----------



## BirkinDenmark

periogirl28 said:


> Beautiful! So glad it was resolved well.


Thank you so much. Since i didn't have much use of the first B, I'm enjoying her so much now and using every excuse to use her.


----------



## Tinagirl11

BirkinDenmark said:


> That's great news! I'm happy they do take responsibility, really as it should be. Is your B a special colour since they have to remake it? Lovely, i hope you will be able to post it soon



It's vermillion with ghw. I don't know if I'll be able to get the same since the manager asked me for alternate colors. Either way, I'm just happy I don't have to deal with the horrible bag smell!  I loved your reveal, congrats on your beautiful B.


----------



## BirkinDenmark

Tinagirl11 said:


> It's vermillion with ghw. I don't know if I'll be able to get the same since the manager asked me for alternate colors. Either way, I'm just happy I don't have to deal with the horrible bag smell!  I loved your reveal, congrats on your beautiful B.


Oh, sounds lovely - a little sad you might not get the exact specs. 
But i agree no colour, however wonderful or rare, is worth living with the horrible smell. At least if it's as bad as i experienced, i still think i can smell it in the guest room or perhaps i'm paranoid  
Thank you, hope you can do one soon as well. Fingers crossed


----------



## anan

BirkinDenmark said:


> The one good thing to come of the situation is a brand new B instead of preloved (without paying the extra premium to get a brand new)
> 
> My new love:


Is this a 35 togo with palladium hardware?


----------



## BirkinDenmark

anan said:


> Is this a 35 togo with palladium hardware?


Yes, precisely  But the pic was taken before i got the nerve to pull off the plastic of the hardware..


----------



## Blingaddict

Hello forum members. I am devastated to realize that I am posting in this thread! I got my b 35 taupe after a lengthy and patient 3 year wait and I adored adored adored this B! My DH flew overnight internationally to pick up this bag and it's the story and sentiment behind this bag I love more than the bag itself! I have been in denial that my beloved B is a stinker!! But I realized the fact almost straight away as I live in a tropical country with 350 sunny days. Well finally, after 2 years I had an discussion about  it with my boutique and they asked me to return it to send to Paris. They have been quite vague( but very very courteous) and not admitted to anything, nor committed to a time frame or given me an idea of the outcome. The bag itself was in pristine condition. 

So I am so sad today. Hoping it will end well for me.. Will keep you posted. Thank you for letting me share. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Some recent looks with the B. My style's very casual so this color was prefect and chameleon.


----------



## marbella8

Blingaddict said:


> Hello forum members. I am devastated to realize that I am posting in this thread! I got my b 35 taupe after a lengthy and patient 3 year wait and I adored adored adored this B! My DH flew overnight internationally to pick up this bag and it's the story and sentiment behind this bag I love more than the bag itself! I have been in denial that my beloved B is a stinker!! But I realized the fact almost straight away as I live in a tropical country with 350 sunny days. Well finally, after 2 years I had an discussion about  it with my boutique and they asked me to return it to send to Paris. They have been quite vague( but very very courteous) and not admitted to anything, nor committed to a time frame or given me an idea of the outcome. The bag itself was in pristine condition.
> 
> So I am so sad today. Hoping it will end well for me.. Will keep you posted. Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3312749
> View attachment 3312750
> View attachment 3312751
> View attachment 3312752
> 
> Some recent looks with the B. My style's very casual so this color was prefect and chameleon.



Don't be sad, it is just a bag and can and will be replaced. Heck, if they don't give you Taupe, go for Etain maybe, or Ecorce, or Étoupe, they are all similar and would suit york casual and chic style )))))


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

marbella8 said:


> *Don't be sad, it is just a bag and can and will be replaced. Heck, if they don't give you Taupe, go for Etain maybe, or Ecorce, or Étoupe, they are all similar and would suit york casual and chic style )))))*



+1, Well said, *marbella*.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Blingaddict said:


> Hello forum members. I am devastated to realize that I am posting in this thread! I got my b 35 taupe after a lengthy and patient 3 year wait and I adored adored adored this B! My DH flew overnight internationally to pick up this bag and it's the story and sentiment behind this bag I love more than the bag itself! I have been in denial that my beloved B is a stinker!! But I realized the fact almost straight away as I live in a tropical country with 350 sunny days. Well finally, after 2 years I had an discussion about  it with my boutique and they asked me to return it to send to Paris. They have been quite vague( but very very courteous) and not admitted to anything, nor committed to a time frame or given me an idea of the outcome. The bag itself was in pristine condition.
> 
> So I am so sad today. Hoping it will end well for me.. Will keep you posted. Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3312749
> View attachment 3312750
> View attachment 3312751
> View attachment 3312752
> 
> Some recent looks with the B. My style's very casual so this color was prefect and chameleon.


I understand how you feel - when my silver CDC was lost, I was heartbroken, because although it could be replaced by insurance, it was a special gift from DH. I was so upset. 

Now that I have replaced it, I realize it doesn't matter whether it's that exact bracelet or not - I still have all the same sentimental feelings.
Your new bag will still carry that great meaning and great story and the icky feeling of having had your first bag be a skunk will be like it never happened


----------



## Blingaddict

QuelleFromage said:


> I understand how you feel - when my silver CDC was lost, I was heartbroken, because although it could be replaced by insurance, it was a special gift from DH. I was so upset.
> 
> Now that I have replaced it, I realize it doesn't matter whether it's that exact bracelet or not - I still have all the same sentimental feelings.
> Your new bag will still carry that great meaning and great story and the icky feeling of having had your first bag be a skunk will be like it never happened




Thank you for understanding.


----------



## Blingaddict

marbella8 said:


> Don't be sad, it is just a bag and can and will be replaced. Heck, if they don't give you Taupe, go for Etain maybe, or Ecorce, or Étoupe, they are all similar and would suit york casual and chic style )))))




Thank you.


----------



## Blingaddict

VigeeLeBrun said:


> +1, Well said, *marbella*.




Thank you.


----------



## afsweet

Last year I had my bamboo B replaced due to the smell. My replacement turned out to be a stinker again. I chose to keep it because I love the color so much and figured I'd just not use it in the summer months. I took my bag out the other week for St. Patrick's day, and as it was sitting in my office, it started to smell, and the temperature wasn't even that warm! I kept hoping no one would walk into my office, and I came to the realization that this is silly to keep the bag and be fearful of using it in a professional environment. I went out to eat that night and saw 2 cops dining. I deliberately sat as far away as possible in fear that they'd smell my bag! 


So I brought my bag into H this weekend to see what they suggest. This store is not the store I originally purchased the bag from, but I feel that I have a better relationship there and like the staff so much more. The store manager helped me, smelled the bag, and wrote up the receipt. She said we'd request the exact replacement, but also wrote to let her know if we need to choose alternate colors. I also mentioned to her that my C has the same issue, and I only discovered it last summer while on vacation in the French Riviera where the sun was beating down on us all the time. I expressed how hesitant I am to give it up because it's a C. She said not to be afraid to bring it in.


So it looks like I'll probably bring in my C as well. I'm more flexible on not getting the exact replacement for that because although I like the color (flamingo), I can't say I use pink bags often. I am nervous though because my C's hardware has been scratched. I dropped it on a cobblestone walkway during vacation. I just hope H doesn't think I'm trying to get new bags after all this time! 


Has anyone brought back a stinker that wasn't in pristine condition? My B was pretty close to pristine.


----------



## marbella8

VigeeLeBrun said:


> +1, Well said, *marbella*.


----------



## coucou chanel

Oh nooooo this makes me very sad 

I adore my Taupe B35 to bits too and I can't imagine not having it in my life.
Can I ask you which year your B is from? Mine is from 2015 but based on what I've read on this forum, it doesn't exclude my B from the possibility of being a stinker  I wanna do the stink test but DH doesn't like the idea of putting my B through such conditions (direct sun and/or under the heat). I don't know what to do.

I hope Paris will be able to give you a replacement with identical specs. Please keep us up to date and I'm crossing my fingers for you, dear!

PS: you look amazing in your pictures, thank you for sharing 



Blingaddict said:


> Hello forum members. I am devastated to realize that I am posting in this thread! I got my b 35 taupe after a lengthy and patient 3 year wait and I adored adored adored this B! My DH flew overnight internationally to pick up this bag and it's the story and sentiment behind this bag I love more than the bag itself! I have been in denial that my beloved B is a stinker!! But I realized the fact almost straight away as I live in a tropical country with 350 sunny days. Well finally, after 2 years I had an discussion about  it with my boutique and they asked me to return it to send to Paris. They have been quite vague( but very very courteous) and not admitted to anything, nor committed to a time frame or given me an idea of the outcome. The bag itself was in pristine condition.
> 
> So I am so sad today. Hoping it will end well for me.. Will keep you posted. Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3312749
> View attachment 3312750
> View attachment 3312751
> View attachment 3312752
> 
> Some recent looks with the B. My style's very casual so this color was prefect and chameleon.


----------



## Tinagirl11

Blingaddict said:


> Hello forum members. I am devastated to realize that I am posting in this thread! I got my b 35 taupe after a lengthy and patient 3 year wait and I adored adored adored this B! My DH flew overnight internationally to pick up this bag and it's the story and sentiment behind this bag I love more than the bag itself! I have been in denial that my beloved B is a stinker!! But I realized the fact almost straight away as I live in a tropical country with 350 sunny days. Well finally, after 2 years I had an discussion about  it with my boutique and they asked me to return it to send to Paris. They have been quite vague( but very very courteous) and not admitted to anything, nor committed to a time frame or given me an idea of the outcome. The bag itself was in pristine condition.
> 
> So I am so sad today. Hoping it will end well for me.. Will keep you posted. Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3312749
> View attachment 3312750
> View attachment 3312751
> View attachment 3312752
> 
> Some recent looks with the B. My style's very casual so this color was prefect and chameleon.



I understand your apprehension.  I felt the same about my bag and was also in denial until I bought a few other Hermes bags and realized that the smell was different from the rest.  After two months of waiting, I was told that they issued a replacement - they are aware of the problem. This week marked the 3rd month and I got the new bag.

While I understand the sentiment behind your bag, the ladies here are all in agreement the smell will never go away.  Mine was bought in 2013 and rarely used and it still smelled bad. 

But please do not worry, I received my replacement in 3 months and I cannot say how thrilled I am because of the pleasant bag smell. I was afraid they were going to give me a bag of a different color and hardware combo, but they replaced it exactly the same. HTH and good luck!


----------



## periogirl28

stephc005 said:


> Last year I had my bamboo B replaced due to the smell. My replacement turned out to be a stinker again. I chose to keep it because I love the color so much and figured I'd just not use it in the summer months. I took my bag out the other week for St. Patrick's day, and as it was sitting in my office, it started to smell, and the temperature wasn't even that warm! I kept hoping no one would walk into my office, and I came to the realization that this is silly to keep the bag and be fearful of using it in a professional environment. I went out to eat that night and saw 2 cops dining. I deliberately sat as far away as possible in fear that they'd smell my bag!
> 
> 
> So I brought my bag into H this weekend to see what they suggest. This store is not the store I originally purchased the bag from, but I feel that I have a better relationship there and like the staff so much more. The store manager helped me, smelled the bag, and wrote up the receipt. She said we'd request the exact replacement, but also wrote to let her know if we need to choose alternate colors. I also mentioned to her that my C has the same issue, and I only discovered it last summer while on vacation in the French Riviera where the sun was beating down on us all the time. I expressed how hesitant I am to give it up because it's a C. She said not to be afraid to bring it in.
> 
> 
> So it looks like I'll probably bring in my C as well. I'm more flexible on not getting the exact replacement for that because although I like the color (flamingo), I can't say I use pink bags often. I am nervous though because my C's hardware has been scratched. I dropped it on a cobblestone walkway during vacation. I just hope H doesn't think I'm trying to get new bags after all this time!
> 
> 
> Has anyone brought back a stinker that wasn't in pristine condition? My B was pretty close to pristine.




I feel sooo bad for you reading this, 3 stinkers is a bit much. I don't see how H would think you are trying to get new bags. A stinker needs replacing ASAP and is bad for the reputation of this prestige brand. I hoped it was solved but I personally know of 2015 bags which were affected. Hope this is resolved for you quickly and satisfactorily. Love your Flamingo C!


----------



## Blingaddict

Tinagirl11 said:


> I understand your apprehension.  I felt the same about my bag and was also in denial until I bought a few other Hermes bags and realized that the smell was different from the rest.  After two months of waiting, I was told that they issued a replacement - they are aware of the problem. This week marked the 3rd month and I got the new bag.
> 
> While I understand the sentiment behind your bag, the ladies here are all in agreement the smell will never go away.  Mine was bought in 2013 and rarely used and it still smelled bad.
> 
> But please do not worry, I received my replacement in 3 months and I cannot say how thrilled I am because of the pleasant bag smell. I was afraid they were going to give me a bag of a different color and hardware combo, but they replaced it exactly the same. HTH and good luck!




Thank you Tinagirl for your kind words of encouragement and understanding that whilst it's only a bag, it was a sentimental and special gift.[emoji254][emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]


----------



## Blingaddict

coucou chanel said:


> Oh nooooo this makes me very sad
> 
> 
> 
> I adore my Taupe B35 to bits too and I can't imagine not having it in my life.
> 
> Can I ask you which year your B is from? Mine is from 2015 but based on what I've read on this forum, it doesn't exclude my B from the possibility of being a stinker  I wanna do the stink test but DH doesn't like the idea of putting my B through such conditions (direct sun and/or under the heat). I don't know what to do.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope Paris will be able to give you a replacement with identical specs. Please keep us up to date and I'm crossing my fingers for you, dear!
> 
> 
> 
> PS: you look amazing in your pictures, thank you for sharing




Thank you coucou. I adored my taupe bag too. It is a real chameleon colour! 
My bag had a R stamp , I returned it after 1.5 years as I was in total denial. Was really hoping I was wrong but the SA at the store sniffed it and immediately confirmed that the smell was odd. She later backtracked and said it has to go to Paris for confirmation! 
Thank you for the compliments.[emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]
Fingers crossed I will have a replacement soon and fingers crossed for your bag too. [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]


----------



## Blingaddict

An update on my Birkin situation. I got a call yesterday and my replacement bag has arrived from Paris. It's the exact same bag just brand new. I live 1000s of miles from the boutique  but luckily hubby is traveling there for work and will pick it for me!! So excited and delighted. It took 6 weeks only. Had been told to expect at least 4 months of waiting. 
Could I request help with  the year stamp for 2016.. Is it X? Thank you in advance.


----------



## bedhead

Blingaddict said:


> An update on my Birkin situation. I got a call yesterday and my replacement bag has arrived from Paris. It's the exact same bag just brand new. I live 1000s of miles from the boutique  but luckily hubby is traveling there for work and will pick it for me!! So excited and delighted. It took 6 weeks only. Had been told to expect at least 4 months of waiting.
> Could I request help with  the year stamp for 2016.. Is it X? Thank you in advance.



I am happy to hear it only took 6 weeks! I have my own stinky bag saga going on right now and I was also told 4 months, so your shorter wait gives me hope.


----------



## mistikat

Blingaddict said:


> An update on my Birkin situation. I got a call yesterday and my replacement bag has arrived from Paris. It's the exact same bag just brand new. I live 1000s of miles from the boutique  but luckily hubby is traveling there for work and will pick it for me!! So excited and delighted. It took 6 weeks only. Had been told to expect at least 4 months of waiting.
> Could I request help with  the year stamp for 2016.. Is it X? Thank you in advance.



Congrats - how wonderful to get your replacement so quickly!

The stamp system has changed significantly and they no longer use the same markings. We don't discuss where/what the markings are as it makes things easier for counterfeiters. As long as it comes from the store, you can be assured of authenticity though, and that's what really matters.

Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## periogirl28

Blingaddict said:


> An update on my Birkin situation. I got a call yesterday and my replacement bag has arrived from Paris. It's the exact same bag just brand new. I live 1000s of miles from the boutique  but luckily hubby is traveling there for work and will pick it for me!! So excited and delighted. It took 6 weeks only. Had been told to expect at least 4 months of waiting.
> Could I request help with  the year stamp for 2016.. Is it X? Thank you in advance.



Soo happy for you!


----------



## bagidiotic

Blingaddict said:


> An update on my Birkin situation. I got a call yesterday and my replacement bag has arrived from Paris. It's the exact same bag just brand new. I live 1000s of miles from the boutique  but luckily hubby is traveling there for work and will pick it for me!! So excited and delighted. It took 6 weeks only. Had been told to expect at least 4 months of waiting.
> Could I request help with  the year stamp for 2016.. Is it X? Thank you in advance.


Indeed great news


----------



## Blingaddict

bedhead said:


> I am happy to hear it only took 6 weeks! I have my own stinky bag saga going on right now and I was also told 4 months, so your shorter wait gives me hope.




Thank you so much. I will keep my fingers crossed for you. [emoji254][emoji254]


----------



## Blingaddict

mistikat said:


> Congrats - how wonderful to get your replacement so quickly!
> 
> 
> 
> The stamp system has changed significantly and they no longer use the same markings. We don't discuss where/what the markings are as it makes things easier for counterfeiters. As long as it comes from the store, you can be assured of authenticity though, and that's what really matters.
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your new bag!




Thank you misikat. I too have been reading up on the recent changes towards markings etc to discourage counterfeiters.


----------



## Blingaddict

periogirl28 said:


> Soo happy for you!




Thank you periogirl!! Me too[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]. I am over the moon.


----------



## Blingaddict

bagidiotic said:


> Indeed great news




Thank you bagidiotoc!! I am delighted.


----------



## CocoSoCo

I had thought that the stink problem was over for Hermes, but I was wrong. Yesterday I received an evelyne pm from h.com and just about fell over when I opened the box. It was the strongest smell of glue and plastic! I took the bag outside and smelled it then and it was still horrible!
 I'm sending the bag back but am really disappointed in the brand right now. It's just unacceptable to continue to sell bags with this issue.


----------



## periogirl28

CocoSoCo said:


> I had thought that the stink problem was over for Hermes, but I was wrong. Yesterday I received an evelyne pm from h.com and just about fell over when I opened the box. It was the strongest smell of glue and plastic! I took the bag outside and smelled it then and it was still horrible!
> I'm sending the bag back but am really disappointed in the brand right now. It's just unacceptable to continue to sell bags with this issue.


Really disappointed to read this.


----------



## luckylove

CocoSoCo said:


> I had thought that the stink problem was over for Hermes, but I was wrong. Yesterday I received an evelyne pm from h.com and just about fell over when I opened the box. It was the strongest smell of glue and plastic! I took the bag outside and smelled it then and it was still horrible!
> I'm sending the bag back but am really disappointed in the brand right now. It's just unacceptable to continue to sell bags with this issue.



So sorry to hear this! I have an epsom bolide that has the same sort of smell.  I have wondered if it's considered defective too.  I have had others that definitely were that true skunk smell and they were replaced within 6 months.  I hope you can find another evie that is perfect!!


----------



## madisonmamaw

i am shocked to hear this as well
i remember wrongly thought a preloved bag was a skunk 2 years ago
this is very disappointing especially given that you ordered from h.com

i really do hope that they are doing something about this 
and i am so sorry that you have to go through this..


----------



## coucou chanel

Blingaddict said:


> An update on my Birkin situation. I got a call yesterday and my replacement bag has arrived from Paris. It's the exact same bag just brand new. I live 1000s of miles from the boutique  but luckily hubby is traveling there for work and will pick it for me!! So excited and delighted. It took 6 weeks only. Had been told to expect at least 4 months of waiting.
> Could I request help with  the year stamp for 2016.. Is it X? Thank you in advance.



Hooray  congrats!!!
Please share a pic when you get a chance.


----------



## Blingaddict

My replacement b35 in Taupe. Collected this past week [emoji162][emoji162][emoji162]. Thrilled and over the moon. Am really excited to carry it without fear of it stinking up and going to use it as much as I can[emoji177][emoji177]
Thank you for your kind support and words of encouragement. [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;


----------



## coucou chanel

Blingaddict said:


> My replacement b35 in Taupe. Collected this past week [emoji162][emoji162][emoji162]. Thrilled and over the moon. Am really excited to carry it without fear of it stinking up and going to use it as much as I can[emoji177][emoji177]
> Thank you for your kind support and words of encouragement. [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379381
> View attachment 3379382
> View attachment 3379383



Perfection!!! I'm thrilled for you


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Blingaddict said:


> My replacement b35 in Taupe. Collected this past week [emoji162][emoji162][emoji162]. Thrilled and over the moon. Am really excited to carry it without fear of it stinking up and going to use it as much as I can[emoji177][emoji177]
> Thank you for your kind support and words of encouragement. [emoji120]&#55356;&#57339;[emoji120]&#55356;&#57339;[emoji120]&#55356;&#57339;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379381
> View attachment 3379382
> View attachment 3379383



Love to see a happy ending! Congrats and so happy you can put this experience behind you! Cheers to no stinky birkin


----------



## Israeli_Flava

CocoSoCo said:


> I had thought that the stink problem was over for Hermes, but I was wrong. Yesterday I received an evelyne pm from h.com and just about fell over when I opened the box.* It was the strongest smell of **glue and plastic!* I took the bag outside and smelled it then and it was still horrible!
> I'm sending the bag back but am really disappointed in the brand right now. It's just unacceptable to continue to sell bags with this issue.



I received a tpm with the same sell... *not skunk*... but very strong, unpleasant smell... I aired it out for a day or two... smell is gone. Thankfully for me bc it was in Rose Sukura and I did not want to part with it.  

Nevertheless... very disappointing.


----------



## bedhead

Blingaddict said:


> My replacement b35 in Taupe. Collected this past week [emoji162][emoji162][emoji162]. Thrilled and over the moon. Am really excited to carry it without fear of it stinking up and going to use it as much as I can[emoji177][emoji177]
> Thank you for your kind support and words of encouragement. [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379381
> View attachment 3379382
> View attachment 3379383



Hooray! So glad this issue was resolved!


----------



## hopiko

bedhead said:


> Hooray! So glad this issue was resolved!



Hey!  What's happening with your issue?


----------



## H. for H.

Blingaddict said:


> My replacement b35 in Taupe. Collected this past week [emoji162][emoji162][emoji162]. Thrilled and over the moon. Am really excited to carry it without fear of it stinking up and going to use it as much as I can[emoji177][emoji177]
> Thank you for your kind support and words of encouragement. [emoji120]&#55356;&#57339;[emoji120]&#55356;&#57339;[emoji120]&#55356;&#57339;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379381
> View attachment 3379382
> View attachment 3379383


Congratulations on getting your stinky B replaced!  So happy for you.


----------



## bedhead

hopiko said:


> Hey!  What's happening with your issue?



Still waiting, but hopeful!


----------



## hopiko

bedhead said:


> Still waiting, but hopeful!



Good luck!  Hope you get good news soon!


----------



## Blingaddict

coucou chanel said:


> Perfection!!! I'm thrilled for you




Thank you coucou Chanel [emoji254][emoji254]


----------



## Blingaddict

Israeli_Flava said:


> Love to see a happy ending! Congrats and so happy you can put this experience behind you! Cheers to no stinky birkin




Thank you Israeli_Flava [emoji483][emoji483][emoji483]


----------



## Blingaddict

bedhead said:


> Hooray! So glad this issue was resolved!




Thank you bed head. Yes Hermes resolved it quickly even though the boutique and advised it could take months.


----------



## Blingaddict

H. for H. said:


> Congratulations on getting your stinky B replaced!  So happy for you.




Thank you H for H. [emoji254][emoji254]


----------



## Blingaddict

bedhead said:


> Still waiting, but hopeful!




Fingers crossed for you. [emoji254][emoji254]


----------



## namie

I'm still contemplating if I should bring in my B. I called Liat Towers and was told a spa will do. I don't want to bring it there only to be humiliated.


----------



## bedhead

Blingaddict said:


> Fingers crossed for you. [emoji254][emoji254]





hopiko said:


> Good luck!  Hope you get good news soon!



Thank you both!


----------



## SunSurfSand

What's the longest time it took for a replacement? Mine is 8 months!


----------



## applelee

mine is 3 month


----------



## SunSurfSand

SunSurfSand said:


> What's the longest time it took for a replacement? Mine is 8 months!




Actually I mean it has been 8 months and still waiting for a replacement!


----------



## cuppy

Mine was 12 month. Probably because it is a seasonal color that is out of production.


----------



## fineprint

Blingaddict said:


> My replacement b35 in Taupe. Collected this past week [emoji162][emoji162][emoji162]. Thrilled and over the moon. Am really excited to carry it without fear of it stinking up and going to use it as much as I can[emoji177][emoji177]
> Thank you for your kind support and words of encouragement. [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379381
> View attachment 3379382
> View attachment 3379383




Congrats!!!  She is wonderful!  Enjoy carrying her around fear-free!!   Really hope H solved the problem and it never happens to anyone again.


----------



## fineprint

SunSurfSand said:


> Actually I mean it has been 8 months and still waiting for a replacement!



Wow...that is a long time!  hope you get it soon!!  

Good luck &#127808;&#127808;&#127808;


----------



## kath00

Ugh.  Just received a stinky B as an anniversary present and my SA in BH says that they are being shipped to Paris for "assessment" again?  Is that right? I thought BH was able to check it locally, with some special light or equipment or something?  I am worried it will take forever to get a replacement and my DH gave me the bag so he is going to be so upset.  

Has anyone done a replacement on the West Coast recently who can share an updated experience?

Also, are you guys getting replaced with the exact same bag when the time comes?  TIA


----------



## Dluvch

kath00 said:


> Ugh.  Just received a stinky B as an anniversary present and my SA in BH says that they are being shipped to Paris for "assessment" again?  Is that right? I thought BH was able to check it locally, with some special light or equipment or something?  I am worried it will take forever to get a replacement and my DH gave me the bag so he is going to be so upset.
> 
> Has anyone done a replacement on the West Coast recently who can share an updated experience?
> 
> Also, are you guys getting replaced with the exact same bag when the time comes?  TIA


Was it a t or x stamp?


----------



## kath00

Neither.  It was Q.

Has anyone gone through this process in BH in the past 6-12mo who can update me?  Thank you.


----------



## mibonbon

Hi ladies, just wondering if it's possible to bring in a skunk smell bag without receipt to a H boutique for replacement if the bag was bought from a reseller? TIA~~


----------



## bagidiotic

pearliiee said:


> Hi ladies, just wondering if it's possible to bring in a skunk smell bag without receipt to a H boutique for replacement if the bag was bought from a reseller? TIA~~


Skunk and if authentic 
They should regardless 
Its manufacturing  defects  from the start


----------



## BirkinDenmark

pearliiee said:


> Hi ladies, just wondering if it's possible to bring in a skunk smell bag without receipt to a H boutique for replacement if the bag was bought from a reseller? TIA~~


Based on some previous comments it seems to be possible without. I was asked for it and was a bit nervous since the receipt didn't have my name on it, it wasn't an issue. Thus i don't believe you should have a problem. If you don't have a relationship with a specific boutique, i would recommend to call your nearest to explain the issue. I got flat out denial from my local boutique and a "bring it in asap" from another (i believe, because it is directly owned by H).


----------



## michelle217

I have a new Evelyne GM I bought from the website and did notice it's extremely strong leather smell...which I've come to find equal parts repulsive and addictive. Now wondering if this is the "skunk" smell others are talking about. May I ask, what should it smell like? I've never had an H bag before nor have i sniffed anyone else's! I still have time to return it (haven't actually used it yet) if this is the case! TIA!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

I had to return my B30 RC epsom two months ago. This will be second bag of mine. Don't know how long I will wait to get a replacement. I guess it will take longer than my SO arrived.


----------



## Dluvch

Sarah_sarah said:


> I had to return my B30 RC epsom two months ago. This will be second bag of mine. Don't know how long I will wait to get a replacement. I guess it will take longer than my SO arrived.


I'm so sorry Sarah. May I ask Was is an x or t?


----------



## kath00

pearliiee said:


> Hi ladies, just wondering if it's possible to bring in a skunk smell bag without receipt to a H boutique for replacement if the bag was bought from a reseller? TIA~~



Yes.  I just did it.  Present from DH.  No problem at all but my bag truly STUNK from like a mile away.  They told me about 8mo to get replacement and it could either be identical or "similar" with my approval.  It was a 35 togo Q year blue.


----------



## W1Luxury

I had a Q Birkin replaced at the London store recently, was told up to 8 months. Got a brand new one back in 8 weeks.


----------



## mibonbon

bagidiotic said:


> Skunk and if authentic
> They should regardless
> Its manufacturing  defects  from the start





BirkinDenmark said:


> Based on some previous comments it seems to be possible without. I was asked for it and was a bit nervous since the receipt didn't have my name on it, it wasn't an issue. Thus i don't believe you should have a problem. If you don't have a relationship with a specific boutique, i would recommend to call your nearest to explain the issue. I got flat out denial from my local boutique and a "bring it in asap" from another (i believe, because it is directly owned by H).



Thank you bagidiotic and BirkinDenmark!! That's reassuring to know they can take care of it if in the unfortunate event it is a skunk bag. Was very worried after I made the purchase as I had not think of this skunk problem before I made the purchase. I have not received my bag yet but once I have the bag in hand, I will perform the skunk test.[emoji85]


----------



## BirkinDenmark

pearliiee said:


> Thank you bagidiotic and BirkinDenmark!! That's reassuring to know they can take care of it if in the unfortunate event it is a skunk bag. Was very worried after I made the purchase as I had not think of this skunk problem before I made the purchase. I have not received my bag yet but once I have the bag in hand, I will perform the skunk test.[emoji85]


You're very welcome. Hope it turns out for the best, crossing my fingers here


----------



## periogirl28

W1Luxury said:


> I had a Q Birkin replaced at the London store recently, was told up to 8 months. Got a brand new one back in 8 weeks.


Would you mind telling us the colour and leather, just want to know if it is seasonal or classic. Thank you so much!


----------



## BirkinDenmark

michelle217 said:


> I have a new Evelyne GM I bought from the website and did notice it's extremely strong leather smell...which I've come to find equal parts repulsive and addictive. Now wondering if this is the "skunk" smell others are talking about. May I ask, what should it smell like? I've never had an H bag before nor have i sniffed anyone else's! I still have time to return it (haven't actually used it yet) if this is the case! TIA!


I'm no huge H collector  (yet ) but here's my POW based on my one experience. I too was in doubt about how the H leather should actually smell. My B just was off some how. Which meant i hesitated, over thought and read all of this thread before deciding to contact H for a return  After getting my replacement i couldn't stop sniffing it. The leather smell, to me, was just addictive not at all repulsive. So unless you are normally sensitive to the smell of leather, it would be a big red flag to me.


----------



## W1Luxury

periogirl28 said:


> Would you mind telling us the colour and leather, just want to know if it is seasonal or classic. Thank you so much!


It was a classic colour, which I suspect was the reason for the speedy turnaround.


----------



## periogirl28

W1Luxury said:


> It was a classic colour, which I suspect was the reason for the speedy turnaround.



Yes I think so. Thank you for the reply. Glad it was resolved for you!


----------



## W1Luxury

periogirl28 said:


> Yes I think so. Thank you for the reply. Glad it was resolved for you!


Oh and it was also togo, so imagine there were plenty around in the H warehouse.


----------



## michelle217

BirkinDenmark said:


> I'm no huge H collector  (yet ) but here's my POW based on my one experience. I too was in doubt about how the H leather should actually smell. My B just was off some how. Which meant i hesitated, over thought and read all of this thread before deciding to contact H for a return  After getting my replacement i couldn't stop sniffing it. The leather smell, to me, was just addictive not at all repulsive. So unless you are normally sensitive to the smell of leather, it would be a big red flag to me.


Thanks for the reply! I have Chanel and LV and this smell was nothing like that. I called CS and they said there was a problem a couple years ago with Birkin Epsom leather, but nothing recently. This made me doubt my nose, but I ended up sending it back anyway. I'll get another one, but probably from the boutique so I can do the sniff test first.


----------



## Orangefanatic

michelle217 said:


> Thanks for the reply! I have Chanel and LV and this smell was nothing like that. I called CS and they said there was a problem a couple years ago with Birkin Epsom leather, but nothing recently. This made me doubt my nose, but I ended up sending it back anyway. I'll get another one, but probably from the boutique so I can do the sniff test first.


It's very embarrassing that we need to sniff the bags before we pick up...but I wont hesitate to do that after experienced 2 x defected b&k in the last 2 years!


----------



## michelle217

Orangefanatic said:


> It's very embarrassing that we need to sniff the bags before we pick up...but I wont hesitate to do that after experienced 2 x defected b&k in the last 2 years!


I spoke to customer service again (very helpful and friendly, might I add!) and she said they received my GM Evelyne back and it smells exactly how it's supposed to. Okay.  They're sending me a PM as a replacement (at my request) and they say it smells the same. I'll have to make the decision once it arrives on Monday if I'm on board with this leather scent. Maybe I'm just scent sensitive??


----------



## mibonbon

Does anyone know if testing the leather in front of a small heater for a few mins is enough to see if it's a skunk bag? It's currently cold weather from where I am. [emoji30]


----------



## Orangefanatic

pearliiee said:


> Does anyone know if testing the leather in front of a small heater for a few mins is enough to see if it's a skunk bag? It's currently cold weather from where I am. [emoji30]



Honestly, I didn't need to do that test as it was pretty obvious. 
If you have another H goodies in the same leather type, i suggest to compare.
Otherwise please take it to your home store and see SM or SA who is very experienced.
Good luck!


----------



## mibonbon

Orangefanatic said:


> Honestly, I didn't need to do that test as it was pretty obvious.
> If you have another H goodies in the same leather type, i suggest to compare.
> Otherwise please take it to your home store and see SM or SA who is very experienced.
> Good luck!



Thanks Orangefanatic for your reply! So sorry to hear that you have this problem and hope you have it sorted out by H already! 

So you mean even in cold weather, if you smell it in close range, you will be able to tell if it's skunk?


----------



## Bella2015

I'm paranoid about this skunk smell issue. I bought a brand new bag from a preloved site with the letter T. I've left my bag in the car for a few hours in the heat and didn't notice an issue. Is it possible that the smell takes time to develop?


----------



## michelle217

All right! I have received my replacement Evelyne PM, which CS said smelled the same as the GM I returned. But it does not! It smells good, like leather should, and the original DID have a skunk/pot smell. I guess they didn't want to admit it in so many words. So this kind of is a surprise because I fully expected the PM to have the same smell, at which time I would have returned it and walked away from Hermes and spent my money elsewhere. But I love it and I can't part with it! Damn! LMAO


----------



## luckylove

michelle217 said:


> All right! I have received my replacement Evelyne PM, which CS said smelled the same as the GM I returned. But it does not! It smells good, like leather should, and the original DID have a skunk/pot smell. I guess they didn't want to admit it in so many words. So this kind of is a surprise because I fully expected the PM to have the same smell, at which time I would have returned it and walked away from Hermes and spent my money elsewhere. But I love it and I can't part with it! Damn! LMAO



So happy it all worked out well! Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## Orangefanatic

pearliiee said:


> Thanks Orangefanatic for your reply! So sorry to hear that you have this problem and hope you have it sorted out by H already!
> 
> So you mean even in cold weather, if you smell it in close range, you will be able to tell if it's skunk?



Oh yes!!! For my Kelly 2014 production, it was very strong with or w/o , well-known as pot smell.
However 2016 birkin was not as strong as Kelly but it had sourly smell, definitely different to other togo bags.
I am still waiting for replacement for my Geranium Birkin which they said it will take 12 weeks to rebuild.


----------



## mibonbon

Can't believe there are still problems with leathers till this day! I truly hope you can get your replacement soon Orangefanatic!


----------



## Orangefanatic

pearliiee said:


> Can't believe there are still problems with leathers till this day! I truly hope you can get your replacement soon Orangefanatic!


Thank you!! I will update once i get my replacement.


----------



## Mindi B

Bella2015 said:


> I'm paranoid about this skunk smell issue. I bought a brand new bag from a preloved site with the letter T. I've left my bag in the car for a few hours in the heat and didn't notice an issue. Is it possible that the smell takes time to develop?



Not in my experience.  If it smells fine after time in a warm. enclosed space like your car, I would say it IS fine.  And AFAIK the T stamps don't have an issue like the Q-era bags did.  Enjoy!


----------



## Bella2015

Ty Mindi B. [emoji257]


----------



## Bella2015

Mindi B said:


> Not in my experience.  If it smells fine after time in a warm. enclosed space like your car, I would say it IS fine.  And AFAIK the T stamps don't have an issue like the Q-era bags did.  Enjoy!



Ty Mindi B [emoji257]


----------



## Sarah_sarah

My shop (where I am a super regular) promised they would replace my RC and I asked them 10x since I got offered another RC in chevre from another store. They called me and told me that RC (mind was epsom) is practically impossible. Asking if I want the new red colour. I am beyond angry. I know RC is still given to customers. It is just beyond disappointing. Let's see if they will find RC. I told them whatever skin (togo). 
At this point I am planning on changing my shop. Second smelly bag and another broken promise.


----------



## Orangefanatic

Sarah_sarah said:


> My shop (where I am a super regular) promised they would replace my RC and I asked them 10x since I got offered another RC in chevre from another store. They called me and told me that RC (mind was epsom) is practically impossible. Asking if I want the new red colour. I am beyond angry. I know RC is still given to customers. It is just beyond disappointing. Let's see if they will find RC. I told them whatever skin (togo).
> At this point I am planning on changing my shop. Second smelly bag and another broken promise.


Dear Sarah_sarah,
I am sorry to hear that. I know exactly how you feel, im very surprised RC in epsom can not be offered as it is currently available. I hope everything works out in your favour. Please keep us informed with the result.


----------



## Bella2015

Sarah_sarah said:


> My shop (where I am a super regular) promised they would replace my RC and I asked them 10x since I got offered another RC in chevre from another store. They called me and told me that RC (mind was epsom) is practically impossible. Asking if I want the new red colour. I am beyond angry. I know RC is still given to customers. It is just beyond disappointing. Let's see if they will find RC. I told them whatever skin (togo).
> At this point I am planning on changing my shop. Second smelly bag and another broken promise.



My heart breaks for you.  I feel your pain.  I'm so sorry this happened to you.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Orangefanatic said:


> Dear Sarah_sarah,
> I am sorry to hear that. I know exactly how you feel, im very surprised RC in epsom can not be offered as it is currently available. I hope everything works out in your favour. Please keep us informed with the result.



Thank you dear Orangefanatic. I am just so disappointed by them. And also surprised with the RC. I know they want to infuse more of the red colour but I have seen people still being offered RC. And in the end they were like 'or we can give you your money' which does not help because we all know how hard it is to get a B especially the one we want.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Bella2015 said:


> My heart breaks for you.  I feel your pain.  I'm so sorry this happened to you.



Thanks. The second time happening is too much. And I'm hoping they can find RC in any leather at this point. Because apparently HW has to be the same.


----------



## periogirl28

Sarah_sarah said:


> Thanks. The second time happening is too much. And I'm hoping they can find RC in any leather at this point. Because apparently HW has to be the same.



Sorry to hear this. HW has to be the same? You know I think ur boutique isn't being quite open with you. Just a feeling I have.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

periogirl28 said:


> Sorry to hear this. HW has to be the same? You know I think ur boutique isn't being quite open with you. Just a feeling I have.



Last SM was amazing. This is the first time they said HW has to be the same. I am sending someone else deal with it. I was about to buy even more RTW clothing as I like them but I will take my business elsewhere. They should not be doing this to any clients, especially their supposedly good clients. 
It feels like such pressure to be there and to deal with this. As if it's my fault the second bag turned bad. 
I think your feeling is correct. Many others report the same.


----------



## periogirl28

Sarah_sarah said:


> Last SM was amazing. This is the first time they said HW has to be the same. I am sending someone else deal with it. I was about to buy even more RTW clothing as I like them but I will take my business elsewhere. They should not be doing this to any clients, especially their supposedly good clients.
> It feels like such pressure to be there and to deal with this. As if it's my fault the second bag turned bad.
> I think your feeling is correct. Many others report the same.



My poor dear one. I know you love and buy the RTW because it suits you and may I say you have chosen some great pieces. Being a good customer means they should treat you as such. I know friends' personal stories regarding the smelly bags. Some end well, others not so. I think I read you were offered an RC elsewhere, I would have taken it and run. I hope this store realizes your sincere love for H and it is sorted out for you soon. Hugs.


----------



## tonkamama

Bella2015 said:


> I'm paranoid about this skunk smell issue. I bought a brand new bag from a preloved site with the letter T. I've left my bag in the car for a few hours in the heat and didn't notice an issue. Is it possible that the smell takes time to develop?



As per @Mindi B, most of my H bags are dated with letter T and I have no issues.


----------



## tonkamama

Sarah_sarah said:


> Last SM was amazing. This is the first time they said HW has to be the same. I am sending someone else deal with it. I was about to buy even more RTW clothing as I like them but I will take my business elsewhere. They should not be doing this to any clients, especially their supposedly good clients.
> It feels like such pressure to be there and to deal with this. As if it's my fault the second bag turned bad.
> I think your feeling is correct. Many others report the same.


So sorry about your recent encounter .  As per @periogirl28 suggested, accept the RC from another boutique and ask for different color replacement from your current boutique.  Hope everything working out for you at the end dear.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

periogirl28 said:


> My poor dear one. I know you love and buy the RTW because it suits you and may I say you have chosen some great pieces. Being a good customer means they should treat you as such. I know friends' personal stories regarding the smelly bags. Some end well, others not so. I think I read you were offered an RC elsewhere, I would have taken it and run. I hope this store realizes your sincere love for H and it is sorted out for you soon. Hugs.



Thank you dear. I specifically asked the SM and she promised the RC will be delivered and I could not change colors. That is why I turned down the chevre RC. If only I knew I would have the problems I have now. 
Thank you for the compliments. I have not posted all items. I should do a haul soon. I am liking their pieces more and more. But yeah, second smelly bag and problems with the store is never good news.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

tonkamama said:


> So sorry about your recent encounter .  As per @periogirl28 suggested, accept the RC from another boutique and ask for different color replacement from your current boutique.  Hope everything working out for you at the end dear.



Thank you tonkamama. I would have if it was not the SM assuring me 5x how RC was for sure my replacement. Now I cannot even get another colour than the new red. 
Will keep people posted. But I will not back down. I hope they find RC.


----------



## Dluvch

Sarah_sarah said:


> Thank you dear. I specifically asked the SM and she promised the RC will be delivered and I could not change colors. That is why I turned down the chevre RC. If only I knew I would have the problems I have now.
> Thank you for the compliments. I have not posted all items. I should do a haul soon. I am liking their pieces more and more. But yeah, second smelly bag and problems with the store is never good news.


Can I ask what letter and stamp was your bag. I feel so heart broken for you.  I pray they find you a replacement soon.


----------



## Bella2015

tonkamama said:


> As per @Mindi B, most of my H bags are dated with letter T and I have no issues.



Ty so much Tonkamama [emoji257]


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Dira said:


> Can I ask what letter and stamp was your bag. I feel so heart broken for you.  I pray they find you a replacement soon.



I wish I could tell you for sure. I got it two summers ago.


----------



## smileygirl

I was also victim to two skunks and only just had the second one dealt with.  The first they replaced on the spot with something else that I preferred. The second, I waited over six months but they remade it even though the color is no longer in production.  It's a horrible experience...


----------



## Bella2015

Can I please ask if any of the Kelly wallets had this issue? I just purchased one from the store that was on display in an enclosed case and it did have a strong smell but I think it's a leather smell.  Hopefully I'm just letting  the paranoia get to me.  Please share if you've experienced this issue with Epsom Kelly wallets.


----------



## Dluvch

Bella2015 said:


> Can I please ask if any of the Kelly wallets had this issue? I just purchased one from the store that was on display in an enclosed case and it did have a strong smell but I think it's a leather smell.  Hopefully I'm just letting  the paranoia get to me.  Please share if you've experienced this issue with Epsom Kelly wallets.


I think you are paranoid  (sorry I couldn't resist).  Does it smell yummy or does it smell like a skunk?


----------



## Sarah_sarah

All of a sudden my boutique will be able to get the bag. Also have an offer from another place for PHW RC epsom K28. Not sure if I should stick with my B30 original epson PHW. But amazingly how all of a sudden they can get the exact bag after I was told they would give me a refund or I should take the new red colour.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

smileygirl said:


> I was also victim to two skunks and only just had the second one dealt with.  The first they replaced on the spot with something else that I preferred. The second, I waited over six months but they remade it even though the color is no longer in production.  It's a horrible experience...



Oh gosh. It is terrible indeed. The inconstant policy they are implementing in terms of changing the bags is mind blowing. That is great they offered you a solution. I had to go through so much stress to get some resolution for a replacement bag. This should not be happening especially since they claim how they value their very regular clients. Should not happen to any customer, regular or not!


----------



## Bella2015

Dira said:


> I think you are paranoid  (sorry I couldn't resist).  Does it smell yummy or does it smell like a skunk?



Hehehe.  I think it's a good smell. [emoji848]
Maybe I should have had you smell it at Mom's BBQ but I just couldn't bring my new Kelly wallet around a smokey grill. [emoji851]


----------



## Bella2015

Sarah_sarah said:


> All of a sudden my boutique will be able to get the bag. Also have an offer from another place for PHW RC epsom K28. Not sure if I should stick with my B30 original epson PHW. But amazingly how all of a sudden they can get the exact bag after I was told they would give me a refund or I should take the new red colour.



Don't settle get the exact bag you want.  However I think the new tomate red is very pretty based on the swatch on ********'s site.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Bella2015 said:


> Don't settle get the exact bag you want.  However I think the new tomate red is very pretty based on the swatch on ********'s site.



Thanks. I am definitely not going to settle for another colour. I have seen tomate and it is just not for me. RC holds a special place in my heart. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Dluvch

Sarah_sarah said:


> Thanks. I am definitely not going to settle for another colour. I have seen tomate and it is just not for me. RC holds a special place in my heart. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


I agree with your decision, I'm some what obsessed with red bags and I feel strongly that RC is the best red ever!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Recieved my bag today. It was fast. I guess my store realized I was not going to go for other colours. So now I have a brand new bag which feels exciting. I'm so happy I got my RC. Love the colour.


----------



## Bella2015

Sarah_sarah said:


> Recieved my bag today. It was fast. I guess my store realized I was not going to go for other colours. So now I have a brand new bag which feels exciting. I'm so happy I got my RC. Love the colour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3467366
> 
> View attachment 3467367



So happy for you!!!! It's just stunning. [emoji257][emoji173]️[emoji257]


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Bella2015 said:


> So happy for you!!!! It's just stunning. [emoji257][emoji173]️[emoji257]



Thanks so much [emoji5][emoji5][emoji5]


----------



## Serva1

Sarah_sarah said:


> Recieved my bag today. It was fast. I guess my store realized I was not going to go for other colours. So now I have a brand new bag which feels exciting. I'm so happy I got my RC. Love the colour.



So glad you got your beautiful bag [emoji173]️


----------



## HavLab

Sarah_sarah said:


> Recieved my bag today. It was fast. I guess my store realized I was not going to go for other colours. So now I have a brand new bag which feels exciting. I'm so happy I got my RC. Love the colour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3467366
> 
> View attachment 3467367


Hooray!  glad this is finally over.


----------



## afsweet

just wanted to get some opinions on how to approach this: I had dropped off my smelly Bamboo B around the end of March, and I had never received any update. I called in August to check in, and the store manager said it'll be replaced but has no idea when. I'm not so much anxious to have it back, but more like nervous because of the lack of communication. The store is 2 hours away from me, and the SA I used to work with is no longer there, so I'm kind of in this weird position of not being a regular to another SA, so I don't know how to check in about the bag without seeming pushy. 

The last time I sent back a skunk, I used a different store where I had originally bought the bag from, but again, that SA left, and I never became a regular to someone new. It didn't take nearly this long to get a replacement (since the color was still in production), but at least the SA called me to tell me Paris would be replacing it. This time, I left my bag and no one ever followed up.


----------



## bedhead

stephc005 said:


> just wanted to get some opinions on how to approach this: I had dropped off my smelly Bamboo B around the end of March, and I had never received any update. I called in August to check in, and the store manager said it'll be replaced but has no idea when. I'm not so much anxious to have it back, but more like nervous because of the lack of communication. The store is 2 hours away from me, and the SA I used to work with is no longer there, so I'm kind of in this weird position of not being a regular to another SA, so I don't know how to check in about the bag without seeming pushy.
> 
> The last time I sent back a skunk, I used a different store where I had originally bought the bag from, but again, that SA left, and I never became a regular to someone new. It didn't take nearly this long to get a replacement (since the color was still in production), but at least the SA called me to tell me Paris would be replacing it. This time, I left my bag and no one ever followed up.


My recent experience: I dropped off my smelly bag and was told they would give me a store credit rather than replacing my bag, which was fine with me. My SA occasionally checked in to track it but it was "in transit" in the system for months. All of a sudden, I got a call from post-sales service department that my replacement bag had arrived. My SA and even the leather craftspeople in-store had no idea! It just showed up one day after being marked "in transit" the whole time.

Hermès HQ works in mysterious ways, apparently!


----------



## afsweet

bedhead said:


> My recent experience: I dropped off my smelly bag and was told they would give me a store credit rather than replacing my bag, which was fine with me. My SA occasionally checked in to track it but it was "in transit" in the system for months. All of a sudden, I got a call from post-sales service department that my replacement bag had arrived. My SA and even the leather craftspeople in-store had no idea! It just showed up one day after being marked "in transit" the whole time.
> 
> Hermès HQ works in mysterious ways, apparently!



Thanks for sharing. Was your bag in a color that was no longer in production and that's why they offered store credit?


----------



## bedhead

stephc005 said:


> Thanks for sharing. Was your bag in a color that was no longer in production and that's why they offered store credit?


No, it was black. I think they offered store credit because they thought it would be faster.


----------



## Orangefanatic

So im here to deliver a happy news! My geranium phw was sent to paris in july this year & after few discussions with hermes after-sale department, I received a newly made Geranium GHW in return. 
Although i liked PHW, with orange undertoned red matches better with ghw. 
So since they are making me a new B, i managed to negotiate to change hardwear specs. 
It took just over 2 months, very very happy with the outcome! 
Thank you for letting me share happy news!


----------



## mibonbon

Orangefanatic said:


> So im here to deliver a happy news! My geranium phw was sent to paris in july this year & after few discussions with hermes after-sale department, I received a newly made Geranium GHW in return.
> Although i liked PHW, with orange undertoned red matches better with ghw.
> So since they are making me a new B, i managed to negotiate to change hardwear specs.
> It took just over 2 months, very very happy with the outcome!
> Thank you for letting me share happy news!



She is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Orangefanatic said:


> So im here to deliver a happy news! My geranium phw was sent to paris in july this year & after few discussions with hermes after-sale department, I received a newly made Geranium GHW in return.
> Although i liked PHW, with orange undertoned red matches better with ghw.
> So since they are making me a new B, i managed to negotiate to change hardwear specs.
> It took just over 2 months, very very happy with the outcome!
> Thank you for letting me share happy news!



Very happy for you. In my case they were adamant they couldn't change my HW. 
Great outcome and Congrats. [emoji324]


----------



## coucou chanel

Orangefanatic said:


> So im here to deliver a happy news! My geranium phw was sent to paris in july this year & after few discussions with hermes after-sale department, I received a newly made Geranium GHW in return.
> Although i liked PHW, with orange undertoned red matches better with ghw.
> So since they are making me a new B, i managed to negotiate to change hardwear specs.
> It took just over 2 months, very very happy with the outcome!
> Thank you for letting me share happy news!



So beautiful with GHW! Glad you were able to negotiate HW preference


----------



## Serva1

Orangefanatic said:


> So im here to deliver a happy news! My geranium phw was sent to paris in july this year & after few discussions with hermes after-sale department, I received a newly made Geranium GHW in return.
> Although i liked PHW, with orange undertoned red matches better with ghw.
> So since they are making me a new B, i managed to negotiate to change hardwear specs.
> It took just over 2 months, very very happy with the outcome!
> Thank you for letting me share happy news!



I love happy endings and so glad they changed the hw to your liking. Your bag is beautiful with ghw and definitely worth the wait.


----------



## bagidiotic

Orangefanatic said:


> So im here to deliver a happy news! My geranium phw was sent to paris in july this year & after few discussions with hermes after-sale department, I received a newly made Geranium GHW in return.
> Although i liked PHW, with orange undertoned red matches better with ghw.
> So since they are making me a new B, i managed to negotiate to change hardwear specs.
> It took just over 2 months, very very happy with the outcome!
> Thank you for letting me share happy news!


Such a lovely  replacement


----------



## Real Authentication

Congratulations that sounds stunning  and quick turnaround, yay


----------



## Orangefanatic

mibonbon said:


> She is absolutely gorgeous!!!


"Thank you"


Real Authentication said:


> Congratulations that sounds stunning  and quick turnaround, yay


Im assuming just replacement as geranium is current season!?! 


bagidiotic said:


> Such a lovely  replacement


 thank you!!!


bagidiotic said:


> Such a lovely  replacement


Im 100% happy!


Serva1 said:


> I love happy endings and so glad they changed the hw to your liking. Your bag is beautiful with ghw and definitely worth the wait.


 definitely worth asking hardware change i think.


Sarah_sarah said:


> Very happy for you. In my case they were adamant they couldn't change my HW. It is a outcome after long trail of emails in between me and after-sale lol. Persistence paid off!
> 
> Great outcome and Congrats. [emoji324]


 yay! Thanks


----------



## Bella2015

Hello all, just a quick question has the Kelly's ever had this issue? I just got a Kelly with a Stamp T and I was wondering if I have to worry about this issue.  [emoji31][emoji46]


----------



## chicinthecity777

Bella2015 said:


> Hello all, just a quick question has the Kelly's ever had this issue? I just got a Kelly with a Stamp T and I was wondering if I have to worry about this issue.  [emoji31][emoji46]


It's nothing to do with what bag it is. It's the leather. The most problematic leathers are togo and then epsom. Please read the thread and there are ways of testing this in the heat/sun light.


----------



## mimi 123

Bella2015 said:


> Hello all, just a quick question has the Kelly's ever had this issue? I just got a Kelly with a Stamp T and I was wondering if I have to worry about this issue.  [emoji31][emoji46]


Yes if your bag is in Togo. Test it in summer. I found my stamp T Kelly having issue this summer and sent to Madison store. They sent it to Paris for inspection and I just got notice (after 3 months) that they will replace my bag. Sigh! So no worries, if it has problem, just send it in for inspection. It just takes time.
Btw, my second Kelly in stamp T does not have issue.


----------



## afsweet

Still waiting on my bag that I had dropped off in March...not sure how to ask about it again without seeming pushy...


----------



## bedhead

stephc005 said:


> Still waiting on my bag that I had dropped off in March...not sure how to ask about it again without seeming pushy...


Definitely give them a call and ask. It's not pushy when you've been waiting so long. They do track it in their system but not with a lot of detail. For example, they could tell when my bag was through customs and in Paris, but not whether it had been examined by a leather craftsperson yet. They should be able to give you some info by now.


----------



## bedhead

Bella2015 said:


> Hello all, just a quick question has the Kelly's ever had this issue? I just got a Kelly with a Stamp T and I was wondering if I have to worry about this issue.  [emoji31][emoji46]


Agreed with the others- if it's Togo or Epsom it is possible that it will have this issue. It is sometimes not apparent unless the bag is in a warm enclosed environment or is in direct sunlight. Mine was a Togo Kelly with a faint smell in the box but as soon as it was in a warm room it was very apparent.


----------



## mimi 123

stephc005 said:


> Still waiting on my bag that I had dropped off in March...not sure how to ask about it again without seeming pushy...


The estimate I got is 3 months to get inspection result and now they give 3 months for replacing bag. I think you should give them a call.


----------



## luckylove

stephc005 said:


> Still waiting on my bag that I had dropped off in March...not sure how to ask about it again without seeming pushy...



You are quite patient... Have they provided any response and declared it officially defective at least? It can take quite awhile for the replacement, though I am not sure if Paris has provided any confirmation to you.  My first defective bag took quite some time to replace and they were unable to provide the exact replacement as that color was not in production. Though they did tell me 3 months after it was sent that it was indeed a defective bag. I waited several months after that for a new bag. Please do inquire with your SA and ask if they might have an update for you.  Good luck! I hope it won't be too much longer for you!! Best wishes!


----------



## afsweet

luckylove said:


> You are quite patient... Have they provided any response and declared it officially defective at least? It can take quite awhile for the replacement, though I am not sure if Paris has provided any confirmation to you.  My first defective bag took quite some time to replace and they were unable to provide the exact replacement as that color was not in production. Though they did tell me 3 months after it was sent that it was indeed a defective bag. I waited several months after that for a new bag. Please do inquire with your SA and ask if they might have an update for you.  Good luck! I hope it won't be too much longer for you!! Best wishes!



Yes, they deemed it defective and said a replacement would be made. However, I'm more concerned because they haven't been proactively communicating about this. The first time my bag was sent to Paris, my SA was good about calling me to let me know what's going on. This replacement is defective too though, and I took it to a different boutique because my other SA left, and I go to this store more often (but not often at all because it's 2+ hours away).


----------



## luckylove

stephc005 said:


> Yes, they deemed it defective and said a replacement would be made. However, I'm more concerned because they haven't been proactively communicating about this. The first time my bag was sent to Paris, my SA was good about calling me to let me know what's going on. This replacement is defective too though, and I took it to a different boutique because my other SA left, and I go to this store more often (but not often at all because it's 2+ hours away).



Would you be comfortable calling your new SA and just asking if she might have an update about your replacement bag? I don't think it would be perceived as pushy; you are simply touching base about something where you have truly been very patient. I hope your new bag finds its way to you soon!


----------



## Bella2015

bedhead said:


> Agreed with the others- if it's Togo or Epsom it is possible that it will have this issue. It is sometimes not apparent unless the bag is in a warm enclosed environment or is in direct sunlight. Mine was a Togo Kelly with a faint smell in the box but as soon as it was in a warm room it was very apparent.



Thank you so much for the valuable info.  I have my bag in front of my fireplace (not too close) so I can see if it has this issue.


----------



## Bella2015

xiangxiang0731 said:


> It's nothing to do with what bag it is. It's the leather. The most problematic leathers are togo and then epsom. Please read the thread and there are ways of testing this in the heat/sun light.



Thanks  I left it in front of my fireplace for about 30 minutes and I didn't smell anything.  I'm plan to do another test tomorrow.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Bella2015 said:


> Thanks  I left it in front of my fireplace for about 30 minutes and I didn't smell anything.  I'm plan to do another test tomorrow.


Try sunny day in a car (very closed space).


----------



## Bella2015

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Try sunny day in a car (very closed space).



Thanks I'll do that.


----------



## Smarshall530

Hey Everyone, I have a Kelly 35 in togo Bamboo leather and I decided to sell it.  As I was taking pictures, my husband walked by and said, "Do you smell pot?  I smell pot."  We narrowed it down to the protective dustbag and strangely not the actual bag itself.  I fear that the bag will eventually have the same smell.  I bought the bag in 2014 and am concerned that I won't be able to take it back to Hermes to get it replaced. Anyone know what I should do?


----------



## Orangefanatic

Smarshall530 said:


> Hey Everyone, I have a Kelly 35 in togo Bamboo leather and I decided to sell it.  As I was taking pictures, my husband walked by and said, "Do you smell pot?  I smell pot."  We narrowed it down to the protective dustbag and strangely not the actual bag itself.  I fear that the bag will eventually have the same smell.  I bought the bag in 2014 and am concerned that I won't be able to take it back to Hermes to get it replaced. Anyone know what I should do?


Please take it to store with original receipt (if you have it).
But before you take it, i suggest you to make an appointment with SM or SA from leather department. I had the same issue twice, Kelly Togo from 2014 & Birkin from 2015
I got both of them replaced within 3months.
Not sure how quickly your will get replaced as    Bamboo kelly is not available current season. 

Good luck!!!


----------



## Smarshall530

Orangefanatic said:


> Please take it to store with original receipt (if you have it).
> But before you take it, i suggest you to make an appointment with SM or SA from leather department. I had the same issue twice, Kelly Togo from 2014 & Birkin from 2015
> I got both of them replaced within 3months.
> Not sure how quickly your will get replaced as    Bamboo kelly is not available current season.
> 
> Good luck!!!



I just spoke with my SA and she is legitimately the sweetest person on earth!  She knew all about the smell problem and said she would be glad to send it back to Paris for me.  My issue now is that I am about 90% sure that I won't get the bag back as it is the Bamboo color.  When I asked my SA if there is an alternative so that I won't lose the bag she said that every one she has heard of has been sent back.  I guess at this point, do you ladies think I should send it back?  I am just sad as the bag is just gorgeous.


----------



## livethelake

Smarshall530 said:


> I just spoke with my SA and she is legitimately the sweetest person on earth!  She knew all about the smell problem and said she would be glad to send it back to Paris for me.  My issue now is that I am about 90% sure that I won't get the bag back as it is the Bamboo color.  When I asked my SA if there is an alternative so that I won't lose the bag she said that every one she has heard of has been sent back.  I guess at this point, do you ladies think I should send it back?  I am just sad as the bag is just gorgeous.


Sorry about your bag, I had two with the skunk issue  
You said you are planning on selling the bag so does it really matter if your replacement is bamboo color?


----------



## Smarshall530

livethelake said:


> Sorry about your bag, I had two with the skunk issue
> You said you are planning on selling the bag so does it really matter if your replacement is bamboo color?


I sort of fell in love with it after I took it out of the box!  I had thought about keeping it, but I don't think I can pull off the marijuana smell.  So sorry about your two.  I am in shock still that a company with this level of expertise would have an issue like this.


----------



## kath00

The smell gets worse through the years!  Trust me.  You need to send it back.  They will owe you a bag of the same shape and size.  You may not get the same exact bag but you can try to get close to it.

I have had about 4 stinky bags.  It is a VERY long process.  3mo to assess in France and then 6-9 mo to get back a bag.  I just sent in my Blue Lin that started to REEK after 2-3 years!  Could not believe it.  It was fine for a long time.  Now it is terrible.  That color is no longer available so now they are finding me a more current blue...

So far all the defective bags have been Q and R years for me, so if they are before or after those codes, it is unlikely that they are defective.


----------



## Smarshall530

kath00 said:


> The smell gets worse through the years!  Trust me.  You need to send it back.  They will owe you a bag of the same shape and size.  You may not get the same exact bag but you can try to get close to it.
> 
> I have had about 4 stinky bags.  It is a VERY long process.  3mo to assess in France and then 6-9 mo to get back a bag.  I just sent in my Blue Lin that started to REEK after 2-3 years!  Could not believe it.  It was fine for a long time.  Now it is terrible.  That color is no longer available so now they are finding me a more current blue...
> 
> So far all the defective bags have been Q and R years for me, so if they are before or after those codes, it is unlikely that they are defective.


Now I am slightly concerned about my Birkin.  I have never smelled the smell coming from it, but if it can creep up over the years maybe I need to go check the code.  I can't remember when I got it, but its the black with togo leather.  Maybe it narrowly missed the smelly leather year.  Crap, I am mad at Hermes!


----------



## kath00

I don't think every single bag from those 2 years was affected but MANY were.  At least 50% according to my SM.  If you have Q or R, you just need to keep checking.  Interestingly, the only thing that triggered the smell for me was sunshine and heat together.  A sunny cool day did nothing and locking it in the trunk of my car without light when it was hot also had no effect.  But the combo of heat and sun almost instantly released that pot/skunk odor.  In a way, best is to test in the Summer.  That way you know you are doing the most to bring out the stinkies.  It is some sort of odd chemical reaction...  This Blue Lin totally caught me by surprise.  I have used this bag a bit but I guess you never know.  The great thing is that Hermes has stood by all these issues for me and the rest of my friends.  Between my friends and I, we have probably had at least 10 bags affected through the years.  We keep hoping that they have worked their way out of inventory but it seems that some are still out there.


----------



## Smarshall530

kath00 said:


> I don't think every single bag from those 2 years was affected but MANY were.  At least 50% according to my SM.  If you have Q or R, you just need to keep checking.  Interestingly, the only thing that triggered the smell for me was sunshine and heat together.  A sunny cool day did nothing and locking it in the trunk of my car without light when it was hot also had no effect.  But the combo of heat and sun almost instantly released that pot/skunk odor.  In a way, best is to test in the Summer.  That way you know you are doing the most to bring out the stinkies.  It is some sort of odd chemical reaction...  This Blue Lin totally caught me by surprise.  I have used this bag a bit but I guess you never know.  The great thing is that Hermes has stood by all these issues for me and the rest of my friends.  Between my friends and I, we have probably had at least 10 bags affected through the years.  We keep hoping that they have worked their way out of inventory but it seems that some are still out there.


I am just so bummed out by it.  I keep walking by it thinking the smell will go away.  My bag activated when I put it under lights to take pictures for eBay.  My husband legitimately thought I was 'smoking up' while studying for the bar...LOL!  Never touched the stuff and not interested!  At least it makes for a good story I guess.


----------



## afsweet

Smarshall530 said:


> I just spoke with my SA and she is legitimately the sweetest person on earth!  She knew all about the smell problem and said she would be glad to send it back to Paris for me.  My issue now is that I am about 90% sure that I won't get the bag back as it is the Bamboo color.  When I asked my SA if there is an alternative so that I won't lose the bag she said that every one she has heard of has been sent back.  I guess at this point, do you ladies think I should send it back?  I am just sad as the bag is just gorgeous.



I dropped off my Bamboo B last March and am still waiting for my replacement. Bamboo is 1 of my favorite colors, so I don't really want a replacement in another color.


----------



## Smarshall530

stephc005 said:


> I dropped off my Bamboo B last March and am still waiting for my replacement. Bamboo is 1 of my favorite colors, so I don't really want a replacement in another color.


Apparently, there is a lady waiting on a Bamboo Kelly for two years according to my SA in her store.  I have a feeling the Bamboo is not coming back to me.  I am so sad!!


----------



## afsweet

Smarshall530 said:


> Apparently, there is a lady waiting on a Bamboo Kelly for two years according to my SA in her store.  I have a feeling the Bamboo is not coming back to me.  I am so sad!!


Ugh that's disappointing. I wish the SM could give me an update or provide an alternative solution...


----------



## afsweet

Finally received my Bamboo B back almost a year later! I'm hoping this is the last time it needs to be sent back.


----------



## kath00

Congrats!  Still waiting on an Etoupe... 9 months and counting.  And it's a current color!


----------



## Smarshall530

stephc005 said:


> Finally received my Bamboo B back almost a year later! I'm hoping this is the last time it needs to be sent back.


I am so glad to hear this!  I am still so terrified to send it back.  If they could promise that they would send me a replacement or the same bag back (even if they have to send it with the smell) then I would probably go ahead.


----------



## scndlslv

Smarshall530 said:


> I am so glad to hear this!  I am still so terrified to send it back.  If they could promise that they would send me a replacement or the same bag back (even if they have to send it with the smell) then I would probably go ahead.


Bamboo is a current SO color so I don't see why they wouldn't be able to.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

scndlslv said:


> Bamboo is a current SO color so I don't see why they wouldn't be able to.


Exactly my thoughts!


----------



## Mali_

kath00 said:


> Congrats!  Still waiting on an Etoupe... 9 months and counting.  And it's a current color!


Wow. I can't believe you're still waiting after reading about all that you have been through. They should really let you choose a bag of your specifications at this point. You're a great (and very very patient) customer.


----------



## anpanmanlover

Hi there. I just bought the constance from highly reputable resellers. It is an epsom leather. However, when I opened the box, it smells strong like Skunk smell. Is it normal? I never have anything in Epsom before only Togo and Clemence. Does anyone has this same issue? Thank you in advance.


----------



## periogirl28

anpanmanlover said:


> Hi there. I just bought the constance from highly reputable resellers. It is an epsom leather. However, when I opened the box, it smells strong like Skunk smell. Is it normal? I never have anything in Epsom before only Togo and Clemence. Does anyone has this same issue? Thank you in advance.


You need to bring this to the store. Epsom is also a leather which can have a skunk smell, I know this for a fact, I have smelt it myself. My SA has also shown me examples of defective leather. And no, it's not normal.


----------



## anpanmanlover

periogirl28 said:


> You need to bring this to the store. Epsom is also a leather which can have a skunk smell, I know this for a fact, I have smelt it myself. My SA has also shown me examples of defective leather. And no, it's not normal.



Thank you so  much. I will go to the store and see what they can do for me.


----------



## QuelleFromage

anpanmanlover said:


> Thank you so  much. I will go to the store and see what they can do for me.


Also contact your seller immediately in case you end up doing a return (which is what I would do).


----------



## anpanmanlover

QuelleFromage said:


> Also contact your seller immediately in case you end up doing a return (which is what I would do).



Yes I did actually. She is willing to take it back. She said she will take to the boutique and try to do the replacement for me. I will get a refund minus some deposit for the replacement bag. Do you think I made a right decision? Should I just ask for the whole refund?


----------



## kath00

Ask for a whole refund.  The replacement takes FOREVER!  I turned in an Etoupe stinky in Sept and was told I MAY get it by this June.  That's 9mo.


----------



## namie

At least all of you have a chance to send back the bag. The store here flatly refused. The SA said there is no record of such leather issue, and since I have used the bag, they will not take the bag in.


----------



## livethelake

namie said:


> At least all of you have a chance to send back the bag. The store here flatly refused. The SA said there is no record of such leather issue, and since I have used the bag, they will not take the bag in.


Where are you located?  This is a well known issue within Hermes.


----------



## tonkamama

anpanmanlover said:


> Yes I did actually. She is willing to take it back. She said she will take to the boutique and try to do the replacement for me. I will get a refund minus some deposit for the replacement bag. Do you think I made a right decision? Should I just ask for the whole refund?


Cancel cancel....Please ask for the full refund and put this behind you....  it will take forever to get a replacement that is if H agrees "she" will get one....If something happens you will not get protected in court!


----------



## namie

livethelake said:


> Where are you located?  This is a well known issue within Hermes.



Singapore


----------



## periogirl28

namie said:


> Singapore


Get a full refund in this case, even though I know the many Hermes stores in Singapore will help you.


----------



## Mali_

kath00 said:


> Ask for a whole refund.  The replacement takes FOREVER!  I turned in an Etoupe stinky in Sept and was told I MAY get it by this June.  That's 9mo.


Curious: What leather? What year?


----------



## anpanmanlover

Luckily the boutique took the constance back and will send it to Paris for a replacement. Hopefully, it will not take too long.


----------



## mguido

I bought an epsom evelyne a few years back. Didn't know there was a skunk smell issue with epsom, so I just assumed it really smelled like that. But now I know better because of this thread. Just curious, do you guys think they'd still replace it after a few years? Also, I bought it in Macau during a vacation. Is it possible to ask my home store to replace it? Hope someone can help me with this because it really is stinky


----------



## cinderbellas

mguido said:


> I bought an epsom evelyne a few years back. Didn't know there was a skunk smell issue with epsom, so I just assumed it really smelled like that. But now I know better because of this thread. Just curious, do you guys think they'd still replace it after a few years? Also, I bought it in Macau during a vacation. Is it possible to ask my home store to replace it? Hope someone can help me with this because it really is stinky



Yes.  I just turned in two stinky bags a few months ago, and they were both from 2014, and I had used both of them.  You can go to any H boutique.


----------



## mguido

cinderbellas said:


> Yes.  I just turned in two stinky bags a few months ago, and they were both from 2014, and I had used both of them.  You can go to any H boutique.



Thank you so much cinderbellas! Will do that [emoji4]


----------



## mimi 123

I got my replacement bag back! Yay!
It was a 2014 Turquoise K32. I really love it but noticed it smelly last summer. There is no H store close to me now so I had to drop it to NY Madison store during a trip in Sep 2016. Around 3 months timeline, end of Nov, I called to check status. They told me Paris received the bag and unable to clean so agree to replace. However turquoise is not in production so they gonna give me blue paon. Well if it's a K28, I would go ahead. So I asked for a neutral color, they ok with etain at the end. Another 3 months passed by, around end of Feb, I called again to check. After a week, they said the bag arrived. I got it shipped to my home store in CA and picked up during trip. 
Hope my experience helps the others here.


----------



## kath00

I just got called 3 days ago that my replacement bag is in!  I turned it in October 11th so for those of you who would like a good idea of how long it takes -- about 5 months for me.  Not bad since they told me it could be till June...  But it was a standard Birkin 35 Togo.


----------



## MRS.Hermes

i have a special order birkin in etain and blue lin. I just sent to the shop, still waiting for reaponse from Paris


----------



## Serva1

I've been following this tread from a distance, thinking my Q and R bags will never have this issue...Going to Paris next week with my stinky etoupe togo Q stamp, that I bought in 2013 in a H store for 20% more compared to the price in France. Do I get a refund according to my receipt or the current price in Paris? I cannot look at an etoupe bag, associating the colour with the stinky smell. I used to carry my bag only in winter and late autumn, but now the spring sun activated the smell. 

Going to test my other autumn winterbag R stamp togo Bleu Ocean in summer. I really like the bag and hope it's fine. 

I don't understand how the stinky smell developed, haven't used the bag more than 30 times, so it's in excellent condition.


----------



## Serva1

Update to my previous post:
Hermès has been very professional and my bag is being evaluated as we speak. I'm very pleased with the procedure and wouldn't expect anything less, because after all it's Hermès [emoji173]️


----------



## honhon

Hello all, i have been resistance for no reason really, and last week i gave up.  i took 2 Q stamp bags in to the boutique.  the smell never went....it stayed on and on and on and on and on......  i don't know what i was trying to prove holding on to those 2 munchkins.  btw they were both togo.  etain and noir birkins


----------



## luckylove

honhon said:


> Hello all, i have been resistance for no reason really, and last week i gave up.  i took 2 Q stamp bags in to the boutique.  the smell never went....it stayed on and on and on and on and on......  i don't know what i was trying to prove holding on to those 2 munchkins.  btw they were both togo.  etain and noir birkins



Good luck! I hope you will not have to wait too long for your replacements. I am sorry this happened to you. I also had a few problematic bags which needed replacement.  Fingers crossed for a speedy resolution!!


----------



## kate2828

Do the epsoms ever have a weird chemical like smell? I have one in black that smells kind of chemically. I think it's the dye.


----------



## bagidiotic

kate2828 said:


> Do the epsoms ever have a weird chemical like smell? I have one in black that smells kind of chemically. I think it's the dye.


Not all 
Only a handful  faulty  production few years back


----------



## kate2828

bagidiotic said:


> Not all
> Only a handful  faulty  production few years back



I just bought one made recently with a dye smell.
I tend to be very sensitive with smells like this. It could just be me. I'll have to ask my sister or mom.


----------



## luckylove

kate2828 said:


> I just bought one made recently with a dye smell.
> I tend to be very sensitive with smells like this. It could just be me. I'll have to ask my sister or mom.



I know the smell you are talking about. I had one epsom bag that had the true "skunk" smell, and another with that odd strong chemical smell.  The skunk one was replaced, but I haven't done anything with the odd chemical smelling bag.  I just don't know what to think of that one. If you decide to bring it to H for them to examine, please keep us posted. I am sorry you have any issue at all with your bag. None of my other epsom SLGs have this chemical smell. Good luck!


----------



## kate2828

luckylove said:


> I know the smell you are talking about. I had one epsom bag that had the true "skunk" smell, and another with that odd strong chemical smell.  The skunk one was replaced, but I haven't done anything with the odd chemical smelling bag.  I just don't know what to think of that one. If you decide to bring it to H for them to examine, please keep us posted. I am sorry you have any issue at all with your bag. None of my other epsom SLGs have this chemical smell. Good luck!



How long have you had the one with the chemical smell? I think over time the bag will off gas. Whatever dye they used was pretty intense. I don't know if I want to bring it in because it was a hard to get bag, but will let you know if I do.


----------



## mguido

kate2828 said:


> Do the epsoms ever have a weird chemical like smell? I have one in black that smells kind of chemically. I think it's the dye.



I had this problem. It was a 2014 epsom evelyne and it smelled strongly of chemical. I took it to my home store. SA there even claimed there was no problem with epsom but i insisted that they send it to Paris for checking. Sadly, they said they've just sent a batch of bags the week before and it'll be another 6 months until they'll be able to send mine. It'll probably be a year's wait before I get feedback and who knows how long before I get my bag back [emoji20]


----------



## Serva1

Serva1 said:


> Update to my previous post:
> Hermès has been very professional and my bag is being evaluated as we speak. I'm very pleased with the procedure and wouldn't expect anything less, because after all it's Hermès [emoji173]️



Final update:
Hermès has been both professional and very quick. My bag is defective. Case closed, I will get another bag instead.


----------



## honhon

Serva1 said:


> Final update:
> Hermès has been both professional and very quick. My bag is defective. Case closed, I will get another bag instead.


i just turned in 2 of my smellies.  still waiting to hear from paris.....  I'm glad your baggie is in process.  happy ending


----------



## Serva1

honhon said:


> i just turned in 2 of my smellies.  still waiting to hear from paris.....  I'm glad your baggie is in process.  happy ending



Thank you, I hope they process your 2 bags quickly too [emoji256]


----------



## milfeuille10

I have evelyne that is L stamped and until now I can smell the leather scent (love it and addicted to it!!) but then I recently purchased this second hand b35 K stamped but has no scent in it. Is this normal? I thought one of the H bags distinct characteristic is the great leather smell that lasts for a long time???...


----------



## karolinec1

I purchased a T stamp (2015) anemone epsom kelly 32 from a reseller. Gorgeous. Tilll I took it out driving on a sunny day and thought I'd hit a skunk. Sigh. 

I thought I was safe with the year and the leather. Now it randomly smells like my kelly was invited to a party that I wasn't.  

Took it to Madison, and they were great about emailing Paris to see what my options are.  I love the color too much to part with it just yet...


----------



## foxyqt

T stamp?? I thought that was a safe year!


----------



## karolinec1

Me too!!!


----------



## Chanelcc

My chèvre octogone from 2016 smells like plastic inside. Outside doesn't smell. It is very strong. The same smell is on my Gucci padlock wallet which was more like plastic-firework smock smell. Is this common these days? Not just with H but also Gucci. I never had any of my other birkin or Kelly smell like this, not any type of leather. I don't know what to do The smell is too strong. I did air out but no luck.


----------



## bagidiotic

Chanelcc said:


> My chèvre octogone from 2016 smells like plastic inside. Outside doesn't smell. It is very strong. The same smell is on my Gucci padlock wallet which was more like plastic-firework smock smell. Is this common these days? Not just with H but also Gucci. I never had any of my other birkin or Kelly smell like this, not any type of leather. I don't know what to do The smell is too strong. I did air out but no luck.


When in doubt 
Just bring it to the store  for assessment


----------



## namie

Just want to share, I finally brought my Birkin to my local store for an assessment in February. The SA said there was no strong smell but I insisted they check. Soon after the after sales person called me to say there was nothing wrong but I insisted there was. Finally she asked if I wanted the bag to be sent to Paris for checks and I agreed. After two months or so, I suddenly received a call from the after sales lady. Paris side confirmed the leather is defective and would replace one for me. 

I received my replacement Birkin from the store yesterday. The SA was so pleasantly surprised. She kept saying “wow you got a brand new bag”. I asked her why there is no blind stamp on the bag and she said since 2015/16 the bags were not stamped. I hope that’s true.


----------



## Tonimichelle

namie said:


> Just want to share, I finally brought my Birkin to my local store for an assessment in February. The SA said there was no strong smell but I insisted they check. Soon after the after sales person called me to say there was nothing wrong but I insisted there was. Finally she asked if I wanted the bag to be sent to Paris for checks and I agreed. After two months or so, I suddenly received a call from the after sales lady. Paris side confirmed the leather is defective and would replace one for me.
> 
> I received my replacement Birkin from the store yesterday. The SA was so pleasantly surprised. She kept saying “wow you got a brand new bag”. I asked her why there is no blind stamp on the bag and she said since 2015/16 the bags were not stamped. I hope that’s true.


I think they’re still stamped but it has moved to the inside left of the bag instead of the back of the sangle. Congrats on your new bag!


----------



## principessa1688

I took out my birkin from 2015 epsom to use, my car smelled like skunk when I stopped by Hermes, I can still smell it around me.  
Turns out it was the bag, now it’s going to be sent to Paris.  My SA was surprised epsom smelled, she said togo had problems a few years ago.


----------



## bagidiotic

principessa1688 said:


> I took out my birkin from 2015 epsom to use, my car smelled like skunk when I stopped by Hermes, I can still smell it around me.
> Turns out it was the bag, now it’s going to be sent to Paris.  My SA was surprised epsom smelled, she said togo had problems a few years ago.


Epsom had problem too


----------



## hopiko

principessa1688 said:


> I took out my birkin from 2015 epsom to use, my car smelled like skunk when I stopped by Hermes, I can still smell it around me.
> Turns out it was the bag, now it’s going to be sent to Paris.  My SA was surprised epsom smelled, she said togo had problems a few years ago.


Epsom definitely one of the stinky leathers. Good luck,!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

principessa1688 said:


> I took out my birkin from 2015 epsom to use, my car smelled like skunk when I stopped by Hermes, I can still smell it around me.
> Turns out it was the bag, now it’s going to be sent to Paris.  My SA was surprised epsom smelled, she said togo had problems a few years ago.


Many years ago I had an epsom bag that smelled like skunk too. After a ton of drama with my boutique (at the time), I finally got the bag replaced by Paris. GL dear.


----------



## principessa1688

Israeli_Flava said:


> Many years ago I had an epsom bag that smelled like skunk too. After a ton of drama with my boutique (at the time), I finally got the bag replaced by Paris. GL dear.


Thank you... I think that’s where mine is heading too because I got asked to bring back the lock as well.


----------



## periogirl28

hopiko said:


> Epsom definitely one of the stinky leathers. Good luck,!


This. Personal experience.


----------



## periogirl28

Ok here's my story. My local store kindly offered me a Rouge Casaque Kelly Epsom Sellier 28 with PHW in November 2016. I was gobsmacked and so happy as it was not my request and I never even thought about it. I normally do not carry my new bags immediately. I do not know why I did in this case but am glad. Within 3 days I realised in a closed, warm environment the bag bagan to smell like weed. As it was winter it is not noticeable at any other time. I only learnt to recognise this smell while living in Holland and going past "coffee shops" in Amsterdam. Anyway I requested to speak with my leather SM and my SA. I have never in my whole life returned anything especially not a bag, as they know I would rather hold it 1 day to consider and decline if not sure. They knew I was very disappointed and very kindly accepted the bag and past my expectations, gave me a full refund. Now this is not the norm as the bag is supposed to be sent to Paris for assessment and then Paris decides what to do. In the meantime I would be out of pocket and a bag. On top of this, the leather SM kindly offered to allocate a replacement from her PO stock. I requested a Rouge Casaque 25 instead, with GHW bec that was the specs ordered and expected. In the meantime I waited impatiently haha! The bag arrived and there was some change in collection policy but again, good friends and family assisted. The bag is finally here and the matter is settled. I cannot express how satisfied I am with how I have been treated as a customer.


----------



## bagidiotic

periogirl28 said:


> Ok here's my story. My local store kindly offered me a Rouge Casaque Kelly Epsom Sellier 28 with PHW in November 2016. I was gobsmacked and so happy as it was not my request and I never even thought about it. I normally do not carry my new bags immediately. I do not know why I did in this case but am glad. Within 3 days I realised in a closed, warm environment the bag bagan to smell like weed. As it was winter it is not noticeable at any other time. I only learnt to recognise this smell while living in Holland and going past "coffee shops" in Amsterdam. Anyway I requested to speak with my leather SM and my SA. I have never in my whole life returned anything especially not a bag, as they know I would rather hold it 1 day to consider and decline if not sure. They knew I was very disappointed and very kindly accepted the bag and past my expectations, gave me a full refund. Now this is not the norm as the bag is supposed to be sent to Paris for assessment and then Paris decides what to do. In the meantime I would be out of pocket and a bag. On top of this, the leather SM kindly offered to allocate a replacement from her PO stock. I requested a Rouge Casaque 25 instead, with GHW bec that was the specs ordered and expected. In the meantime I waited impatiently haha! The bag arrived and there was some change in collection policy but again, good friends and family assisted. The bag is finally here and the matter is settled. I cannot express how satisfied I am with how I have been treated as a customer. [emoji813][emoji813]


This is what  service is all about esp for long standing customer 
Glad all turn out well


----------



## attrapereve

bagidiotic said:


> This is what  service is all about esp for long standing customer
> Glad all turn out well



Hi ladies, chanced upon this post just today and realised that i have a Kelly Togo Q stamp with the smell that has been bothering me for years but i never really checked or googled about it until today because i thought it's something that will be gone after some time (but apparently the smell is still there) especially when i live in summer country all year long. Can someone please give me advise if something still can be done to my bag? appreciate any feedback, thank you.


----------



## periogirl28

loulourella said:


> Hi ladies, chanced upon this post just today and realised that i have a Kelly Togo Q stamp with the smell that has been bothering me for years but i never really checked or googled about it until today because i thought it's something that will be gone after some time (but apparently the smell is still there) especially when i live in summer country all year long. Can someone please give me advise if something still can be done to my bag? appreciate any feedback, thank you.


Get it right back to your store and tell them this. I hope you bought it at your regular store with your SA/SM. Good luck!


----------



## kelly1234

periogirl28 said:


> Get it right back to your store and tell them this. I hope you bought it at your regular store with your SA/SM. Good luck!


I have an Epsom wallet that I’ve had for 4 years or so that I just realized smells like skunk (I had it put away for a while and just brought it out). Do you think it’s too late to inquire about them fixing it?  Somehow I hadn’t noticed it before.


----------



## bagidiotic

kelly1234 said:


> I have an Epsom wallet that I’ve had for 4 years or so that I just realized smells like skunk (I had it put away for a while and just brought it out). Do you think it’s too late to inquire about them fixing it?  Somehow I hadn’t noticed it before.


Just bring back to store 
They will access


----------



## bagidiotic

loulourella said:


> Hi ladies, chanced upon this post just today and realised that i have a Kelly Togo Q stamp with the smell that has been bothering me for years but i never really checked or googled about it until today because i thought it's something that will be gone after some time (but apparently the smell is still there) especially when i live in summer country all year long. Can someone please give me advise if something still can be done to my bag? appreciate any feedback, thank you.


Your only choice is returning it to store


----------



## attrapereve

bagidiotic said:


> Your only choice is returning it to store



will they still accept the bag? it's been years


----------



## foxyqt

I think they will accept it because it is a defect from their side. They are well aware of the issue and have been very cooperative with clients with regards to replacements, etc.

Taking it back really is the only choice because otherwise - based on everyone's experience on this thread - the smell will not go away.


----------



## attrapereve

foxyqt said:


> I think they will accept it because it is a defect from their side. They are well aware of the issue and have been very cooperative with clients with regards to replacements, etc.
> 
> Taking it back really is the only choice because otherwise - based on everyone's experience on this thread - the smell will not go away.



Thanks ladies, i will drop by the store tmr and see how it goes! fingers crossed.


----------



## GoldFish8

Hi all! I have A question regarding my newest Birkin. I recently Purchased a black Togo Birkin with RGHW (from the store) When i sniff the bag the front panel and back panel emit a strong chemical smell. Not skunk. More like what i imagine Strong ink to smell like. Like a sharpie smell but different. I dont Smell it unless I put my face up to it. I don’t really remember if my other bags smelled like this. But I’m not sure I stuck my nose up to it. I did just Smell a Togo bag i bought last year, it just smelled like leather. 

Anyone else ever notice this? Did it go away. I wonder If it just needs to off-gas? Thank you in advance!


----------



## periogirl28

GoldFish8 said:


> Hi all! I have A question regarding my newest Birkin. I recently Purchased a black Togo Birkin with RGHW (from the store) When i sniff the bag the front panel and back panel emit a strong chemical smell. Not skunk. More like what i imagine Strong ink to smell like. Like a sharpie smell but different. I dont Smell it unless I put my face up to it. I don’t really remember if my other bags smelled like this. But I’m not sure I stuck my nose up to it. I did just Smell a Togo bag i bought last year, it just smelled like leather.
> 
> Anyone else ever notice this? Did it go away. I wonder If it just needs to off-gas? Thank you in advance!


Glad you mentioned it. For the past few years I have noticed that the Togo leather now no longer has the fabulous scent as in the past. What you notice is probably normal for current batches, it is not defective. It is another loss that I despair of, that special scent which accompanies each leather purchase at Hermes.


----------



## GoldFish8

periogirl28 said:


> Glad you mentioned it. For the past few years I have noticed that the Togo leather now no longer has the fabulous scent as in the past. What you notice is probably normal for current batches, it is not defective. It is another loss that I despair of, that special scent which accompanies each leather purchase at Hermes.


Thank you for your reassurance! I was becoming a little concerned as i did not really notice this on the last two Togo bags that i purchased In the last year. But to be honest, before my Barenia i never Really thought to really get in there and sniff a bag. But that is now the first thing i do! Hoping it just needs to air out some. Wondering if it would help to take a hair dryer on the very lowest heat setting to see if that helps things move along. Have you ever done this? Did your newer Togo bags eventually smell less like chemical?


----------



## periogirl28

GoldFish8 said:


> Thank you for your reassurance! I was becoming a little concerned as i did not really notice this on the last two Togo bags that i purchased In the last year. But to be honest, before my Barenia i never Really thought to really get in there and sniff a bag. But that is now the first thing i do! Hoping it just needs to air out some. Wondering if it would help to take a hair dryer on the very lowest heat setting to see if that helps things move along. Have you ever done this? Did your newer Togo bags eventually smell less like chemical?


I think it’s fades naturally. I wouldn’t use a hairdryer as it would accelerate drying out of the leather and I don’t think it would make much difference. Hermes leathers  all used to smell wonderful. Barenia was only one example with its own unique scent.


----------



## FreddieMac

I wonder if this is an ‘anti-skunk’ measure or forms part of the newer tanning process that has been mentioned, which I believe is more environmentally sustainable and was required by regulations.

If I understood some of the speculation in this thread, I think it was this change in tanning procedures that resulted in #skunkgate (as it would surely be dubbed today!).


----------



## GoldFish8

FreddieMac said:


> I wonder if this is an ‘anti-skunk’ measure or forms part of the newer tanning process that has been mentioned, which I believe is more environmentally sustainable and was required by regulations.
> 
> If I understood some of the speculation in this thread, I think it was this change in tanning procedures that resulted in #skunkgate (as it would surely be dubbed today!).


Interesting.. do you know when the new tanning procedures started?


----------



## etoile de mer

FreddieMac said:


> I wonder if this is an ‘anti-skunk’ measure or forms part of the newer tanning process that has been mentioned, which I believe is more environmentally sustainable and was required by regulations.
> 
> If I understood some of the speculation in this thread, I think it was this change in tanning procedures that resulted in #skunkgate (as it would surely be dubbed today!).





GoldFish8 said:


> Interesting.. do you know when the new tanning procedures started?



The skunk leather noted here seemed to have been predominantly from years Q and R, so presumably a different tanning process was begun then. And then possibly abandoned for another process  which, in some pieces, produces a chemical odor. If you read back through this thread, at some point (sorry, I can't remember when), while some members were noting the skunk problem, others were concurrently noting the chemical smell. Not sure if this helps, but I followed this thread from the start and made a mental note of the affected skunk years!


----------



## GoldFish8

etoile de mer said:


> The skunk leather noted here seemed to have been predominantly from years Q and R, so presumably a different tanning process was begun then. And then possibly abandoned for another process  which, in some pieces, produces a chemical odor. If you read back through this thread, at some point (sorry, I can't remember when), while some members were noting the skunk problem, others were concurrently noting the chemical smell. Not sure if this helps, but I followed this thread from the start and made a mental note of the affected skunk years!



This is so interesting/horrible.. do you recall if anyone said the “chemical” smell eventually faded? I will Happily go back and read the whole thread.. probably will.. just hoping the thought is that the smell went away eventually.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

GoldFish8 said:


> This is so interesting/horrible.. do you recall if anyone said the “chemical” smell eventually faded? I will Happily go back and read the whole thread.. probably will.. just hoping the thought is that the smell went away eventually.


Never. Goes. Away.


----------



## etoile de mer

GoldFish8 said:


> This is so interesting/horrible.. do you recall if anyone said the “chemical” smell eventually faded? I will Happily go back and read the whole thread.. probably will.. just hoping the thought is that the smell went away eventually.



Hi *GoldFish8*, so sorry, I don't remember! I hope you'll find additional info in this thread. Hopefully yours is not too strong, and will dissipate with time! 



Israeli_Flava said:


> Never. Goes. Away.



Hi *IF, *in your reply, just to clarify, are you referring to the skunk smell, or the chemical smell. They were noted in this thread as being distinctly different. GoldFish was asking about the chemical type odor. Have you had bags with both issues...I remember your soufre Birkin skunk ordeal.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

etoile de mer said:


> Hi *GoldFish8*, so sorry, I don't remember! I hope you'll find additional info in this thread. Hopefully yours is not too strong, and will dissipate with time!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi *IF, *in your reply, just to clarify, are you referring to the skunk smell, or the chemical smell. They were noted in this thread as being distinctly different. GoldFish was asking about the chemical type odor. Have you had bags with both issues...I remember your soufre Birkin ordeal.


Oh I'm sorry I didn't keep up lately. For mine ... a long time ago... Q stamp birkin I believe... it started as a strong chemical smell. Since day one. I hoped it would go away (air out). It was bearable but disturbing smell.  Then, eventually, one day the bag was on my front seat with full sun on it... the smell turned into skunk =(

One of the worst experiences of my life. Don't even want to relive it. Won't come back to this thread.


----------



## etoile de mer

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh I'm sorry I didn't keep up lately. For mine ... a long time ago... Q stamp birkin I believe... it started as a strong chemical smell. Since day one. I hoped it would go away (air out). It was bearable but disturbing smell.  Then, eventually, one day the bag was on my front seat with full sun on it... the smell turned into skunk =(



Oh my gosh, I didn't remember how things progressed for yours!  Thanks so much for clarifying. It seems some have had the chemical odor, but it never turned to skunk.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

etoile de mer said:


> Oh my gosh, I didn't remember how things progressed for yours!  Thanks so much for clarifying. It seems some have had the chemical odor, but it never turned to skunk.


Yes I do remember eventually chemical odor was common. It was  a huge problem. None of my bags after R stamp had ANY issues. Thankfully. xo


----------



## etoile de mer

Israeli_Flava said:


> One of the worst experiences of my life. Don't even want to relive it. Won't come back to this thread.


 



Israeli_Flava said:


> Yes I do remember eventually chemical odor was common. It was  a huge problem. None of my bags after R stamp had ANY issues. Thankfully. xo



Glad to hear no issues since!


----------



## hopiko

GoldFish8 said:


> This is so interesting/horrible.. do you recall if anyone said the “chemical” smell eventually faded? I will Happily go back and read the whole thread.. probably will.. just hoping the thought is that the smell went away eventually.


Hi, I had 2 skunk bags and 3 skunk belt straps...the stink would not go away on the skunk items and in the heat HORRIBLE...I returned all of them (shop much...LOL!) I also had a “chemical” smell birkin.  The smell was not unpleasant, like the skunk bags, but not a lovely leather smell either.  That smell did fade with over time and usage.   2 very different issues with different resolutions.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

etoile de mer said:


>


still bothers me TREMENDOUSLY to this day how I was treated. SM has long since been let go from Hermes and the boutique isn't even in the same place anymore and still I refuse to shop in that boutique. 
xo


----------



## etoile de mer

Israeli_Flava said:


> still bothers me TREMENDOUSLY to this day how I was treated. SM has long since been let go from Hermes and the boutique isn't even in the same place anymore and still I refuse to shop in that boutique.
> xo



I wish they had handled that more graciously for you, right from the start!


----------



## etoile de mer

hopiko said:


> Hi, I had 2 skunk bags and 3 skunk belt straps...the stink would not go away on the skunk items and in the heat HORRIBLE...I returned all of them (shop much...LOL!) I also had a “chemical” smell birkin.  The smell was not unpleasant, like the skunk bags, but not a lovely leather smell either.  That smell did fade with over time and usage.   2 very different issues with different resolutions.



So sorry you had both issues, I didn't remember! But really helpful to hear your experience, thanks for sharing!


----------



## GoldFish8

Israeli_Flava said:


> still bothers me TREMENDOUSLY to this day how I was treated. SM has long since been let go from Hermes and the boutique isn't even in the same place anymore and still I refuse to shop in that boutique.
> xo


I’m so sorry this happened to you! I’m glad though, that you have moved on, and you have since then acquired the most beautiful bags!  

So, I have been Letting my bag air out more in the last few days.. and kinda rubbed the leather all over. It seems that the “chemical” smell is getting less..I’m hoping it doesn’t get worse over time! But i will Only know with time.


----------



## GoldFish8

etoile de mer said:


> Hi *GoldFish8*, so sorry, I don't remember! I hope you'll find additional info in this thread. Hopefully yours is not too strong, and will dissipate with time!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi *IF, *in your reply, just to clarify, are you referring to the skunk smell, or the chemical smell. They were noted in this thread as being distinctly different. GoldFish was asking about
> Thank you for your reply! I think





etoile de mer said:


> Hi *GoldFish8*, so sorry, I don't remember! I hope you'll find additional info in this thread. Hopefully yours is not too strong, and will dissipate with time!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi *IF, *in your reply, just to clarify, are you referring to the skunk smell, or the chemical smell. They were noted in this thread as being distinctly different. GoldFish was asking about the chemical type odor. Have you had bags with both issues...I remember your soufre Birkin skunk ordeal.


thank you for your reply! So i am hoping the smell will fade eventually. I’ve been leaving it out in the open for the last few days, rubbed it down with my hand lol.. and left it on counter in front  of the window with sunlight streaming through. It seemed like the smell became a little less. Again, I only really smell it when i stick My face up to the leather. It was pretty bad yesterday, but seems to be better today. I’m hopeful that in time this chemical smell will fade!


----------



## GoldFish8

hopiko said:


> Hi, I had 2 skunk bags and 3 skunk belt straps...the stink would not go away on the skunk items and in the heat HORRIBLE...I returned all of them (shop much...LOL!) I also had a “chemical” smell birkin.  The smell was not unpleasant, like the skunk bags, but not a lovely leather smell either.  That smell did fade with over time and usage.   2 very different issues with different resolutions.


Thank you for this! I think I’m in the chemical smell boat and hopefully not the skunk boat. Glad to know that your bag smell faded over time and with use. It is very reassuring to hear, it has gotten a little better now that i have Been airing it out more. Hoping in time it will be mostly gone


----------



## etoile de mer

GoldFish8 said:


> thank you for your reply! So i am hoping the smell will fade eventually. I’ve been leaving it out in the open for the last few days, rubbed it down with my hand lol.. and left it on counter in front  of the window with sunlight streaming through. It seemed like the smell became a little less. Again, I only really smell it when i stick My face up to the leather. It was pretty bad yesterday, but seems to be better today. I’m hopeful that in time this chemical smell will fade!



So glad to hear it seems a bit better today, and fingers crossed it continues to improve!


----------



## GoldFish8

h:heart:02 said:


> Yesterday my SA called to offer me a K25 noir sellier in phw, it was almost perfect except I really wanted a ghw so I turned it down. My amazing SA then offered me (on the same day) a B25 noir rghw!!! I left work early just to see it and when I did, I was smiling ear to ear! And I thought I wasn’t going to get any offers anytime soon because I just bought a C18 in February! 2019 is amazing so far!!


Yay twins!!! Can i ask You, if you smell your bag closely. Do you smell a mix between leather and a strong “chemical type” smell? Just curious as we have exactly the same bag, likely from the same  “batch”.., mine definitely does.. not enough to bother me, i figure It will air out in the coming weeks. Hopefully !


----------



## h<302

GoldFish8 said:


> Yay twins!!! Can i ask You, if you smell your bag closely. Do you smell a mix between leather and a strong “chemical type” smell? Just curious as we have exactly the same bag, likely from the same  “batch”.., mine definitely does.. not enough to bother me, i figure It will air out in the coming weeks. Hopefully !



Omgosh! I think you may be right about this being the same batch.  I do smell a little bit of chemical mixed in with the leather. How are you storing it? I left mine in the dust bag when I’m not using it.


----------



## GoldFish8

h:heart:02 said:


> Omgosh! I think you may be right about this being the same batch.  I do smell a little bit of chemical mixed in with the leather. How are you storing it? I left mine in the dust bag when I’m not using it.


I am Leaving mine out in the open. When i remember i have Been letting her sunbath on a desk by a window. It was really bad before, right when i took Her out of box/dustbag but now it seems to be getting a little better. I also Used my
Hand and kind of rubbed the leather down everywhere. I think The smell is normal (?) i just Don’t ever remember smelling my
Other bags!


----------



## h<302

GoldFish8 said:


> I am Leaving mine out in the open. When i remember i have Been letting her sunbath on a desk by a window. It was really bad before, right when i took Her out of box/dustbag but now it seems to be getting a little better. I also Used my
> Hand and kind of rubbed the leather down everywhere. I think The smell is normal (?) i just Don’t ever remember smelling my
> Other bags!


Thanks, I’m going let her sunbathe as well. I started sniffing all my bags to compare, none of them smelled like that...


----------



## disappeared

GoldFish8 said:


> I am Leaving mine out in the open. When i remember i have Been letting her sunbath on a desk by a window. It was really bad before, right when i took Her out of box/dustbag but now it seems to be getting a little better. I also Used my
> Hand and kind of rubbed the leather down everywhere. I think The smell is normal (?) i just Don’t ever remember smelling my
> Other bags!


Is this your new black birkin?


----------



## GoldFish8

disappeared said:


> Is this your new black birkin?


Yes  but i still Love her


----------



## disappeared

GoldFish8 said:


> Yes  but i still Love her


I’m sorry! I wonder if the other colors have the same smell? Or just noir?


----------



## GoldFish8

disappeared said:


> I’m sorry! I wonder if the other colors have the same smell? Or just noir?


No clue! I have a noir Togo Kelly that i bought in October of 2018. I don’t recall it smelling like that. I also Have a birkin25 Togo etoupe bought in may 2018.. no smell. So I’m not sure.. but i also Can’t be 100% sure those bags didn’t smell this way at the beginning and I just never noticed? It is only when i stick my nose right up to the leather.. otherwise it doesn’t smell too much. Curious if anyone else with a noir Togo bought this year has similar stories.


----------



## GoldFish8

h:heart:02 said:


> Thanks, I’m going let her sunbathe as well. I started sniffing all my bags to compare, none of them smelled like that...



So i have an update! It’s been almost 2 weeks now of this “airing out” process of my baby B noir. I am Happy to say the smell is about 90% gone!! What smell that is left is confined to about two inches by two inches on the front of the bag. It is not noticeable anymore unless type stick your nose right on the leather and sniff. Even then, the smell is much milder  i have Full faith in another few weeks that smell will be a distant memory.

What i did Was i had My bag “air out” under where my vents blow  (not directly under, more off to the side) i figured Airflow was a good thing. The interesting thing is i found The bag smelled worse after it had been sitting in cold AC vs warm sunlight. I dont Really get that as i always Thought it would be the opposite. I took The bag with me on car trips and let the sunlight come and bathe her in it. By this point half my bag started to smell ok.. just this one spot still smelled like chemicals. So i took A blow drier on “*low*” heat setting and “*low” *blower setting and began slowly going over the “problem” areas. Then i would Switch the setting to “cold air” for a bit and do that. The. Switch it back to low and low. Then i would Throw in a low heat with high blow for a very short bit .. i kept Doing this for about 5 min. My blow drier was kept at about a foot away the bag.

But i reallt Do feel that has helped the bag off gas faster or maybe help the cure process (which i am Rather unfamiliar with). Hope this can give some hope to some others with the chemically smelling birkin. It does get better!!


----------



## VietCatholicMom

That sounds like too much work on an expensive purchase that shouldn’t have a single defect but I’m glad you’re noticing progress. Which reminds me, must bring B30 out of storage to sniff up close for any putrid smells. 



GoldFish8 said:


> ...But i reallt Do feel that has helped the bag off gas faster or maybe help the cure process (which i am Rather unfamiliar with). Hope this can give some hope to some others with the chemically smelling birkin. It does get better!!


----------



## GoldFish8

VietCatholicMom said:


> That sounds like too much work on an expensive purchase that shouldn’t have a single defect but I’m glad you’re noticing progress. Which reminds me, must bring B30 out of storage to sniff up close for any putrid smells.


It is just a bit of mindfulnesss.. i believe the smell would have gone away on its own eventually, i am just hoping to expedite the process 

It isn’t a putrid smell.. just more of a checmical smell like a sharpie. But happy to say it is almost gone!

Also, i did Weigh in the option of returning the bag, but this bag was just to precious to return.. not sure when another would come along. So.. i decided A little work wouldn’t bother me too much


----------



## VietCatholicMom

You’re talking about the B in your avatar pic right? Oh yes, that combination of Noir and RGHW would’ve fit every spec at the top of my list and I understand your mindfulness. Did you ever discuss the defect with your SA? I often wonder sometimes if H truly has the most popular neutrals at their disposal in the stock room. 



GoldFish8 said:


> ...Also, i did Weigh in the option of returning the bag, but this bag was just to precious to return.. not sure when another would come along. So.. i decided A little work wouldn’t bother me too much


----------



## GoldFish8

VietCatholicMom said:


> You’re talking about the B in your avatar pic right? Oh yes, that combination of Noir and RGHW would’ve fit every spec at the top of my list and I understand your mindfulness. Did you ever discuss the defect with your SA? I often wonder sometimes if H truly has the most popular neutrals at their disposal in the stock room.


Hi! I don’t believe it to be a defect per se. As the strong smell is dissipating. Could be the bag was just so brand new it needed some time to air out. I wanted to wait to see if i felt A little airing out would do the trick before i decided on what to do. And it has! 

I have A wonderful relationship with my SA, she will call me when inventory comes in even if I’m not on the hunt or interested. Black birkins don’t come in quite as often as one would think, and even less so a b25. Competition is also fierce for the coveted b25. Lots of behind the scene jockeying for their clients. The more desirable the bag and size, The quicker it goes. There are often times stocks of b35’s that are left and even some 30’s. I very Very very rarely hear about Kelly’s. I believe Kelly 25’s to be really really hard to get.  Hope that helps!


----------



## etoile de mer

GoldFish8 said:


> So i have an update! It’s been almost 2 weeks now of this “airing out” process of my baby B noir. I am Happy to say the smell is about 90% gone!! What smell that is left is confined to about two inches by two inches on the front of the bag. It is not noticeable anymore unless type stick your nose right on the leather and sniff. Even then, the smell is much milder  i have Full faith in another few weeks that smell will be a distant memory.
> 
> What i did Was i had My bag “air out” under where my vents blow  (not directly under, more off to the side) i figured Airflow was a good thing. The interesting thing is i found The bag smelled worse after it had been sitting in cold AC vs warm sunlight. I dont Really get that as i always Thought it would be the opposite. I took The bag with me on car trips and let the sunlight come and bathe her in it. By this point half my bag started to smell ok.. just this one spot still smelled like chemicals. So i took A blow drier on “*low*” heat setting and “*low” *blower setting and began slowly going over the “problem” areas. Then i would Switch the setting to “cold air” for a bit and do that. The. Switch it back to low and low. Then i would Throw in a low heat with high blow for a very short bit .. i kept Doing this for about 5 min. My blow drier was kept at about a foot away the bag.
> 
> But i reallt Do feel that has helped the bag off gas faster or maybe help the cure process (which i am Rather unfamiliar with). Hope this can give some hope to some others with the chemically smelling birkin. It does get better!!



So glad to hear, thanks so much for your detailed update!


----------



## attrapereve

Just an update that i dropped by bag to local H store in March, they took the bag in to investigate (they required full set with receipt), a month later they called to inform me that they will replace the bag for me which will take another 3-6 months, im so relieved (:

All thanks to this thread and the ladies here. Else i wouldn't know what to do


----------



## honhon

loulourella said:


> Just an update that i dropped by bag to local H store in March, they took the bag in to investigate (they required full set with receipt), a month later they called to inform me that they will replace the bag for me which will take another 3-6 months, im so relieved (:
> 
> All thanks to this thread and the ladies here. Else i wouldn't know what to do


yup 2 bags happened to me too.  i really didn't mind at first but as i went through member's experiences i took in my stinky bags and whoops! H offered me 2 new bags!


----------



## honhon

GoldFish8 said:


> Yes  but i still Love her


hi my stinkies were P and Q stamps. i would assume that by the time your bag was made H was fully aware of this faulty leather batch incident and it would have been a history.....but if you want to verify, just feel free to take it to the boutique


----------



## attrapereve

honhon said:


> yup 2 bags happened to me too.  i really didn't mind at first but as i went through member's experiences i took in my stinky bags and whoops! H offered me 2 new bags!



how long did yours take?


----------



## honhon

loulourella said:


> how long did yours take?


first bag came back in about 2 months and the second one took close to a year


----------



## GoldFish8

honhon said:


> hi my stinkies were P and Q stamps. i would assume that by the time your bag was made H was fully aware of this faulty leather batch incident and it would have been a history.....but if you want to verify, just feel free to take it to the boutique


Hi! Thank you for your reply. Happy
to report that the “chemical” smell is all gone! I have used the bag every day for the last month and it’s been in rain and al different weathers. I think it just needed to air out. Thank goodness!


----------



## al503

Hello everyone.  My first post here after finding this forum.  I purchased a Birkin for my late wife in December 2013 from Crystals in Las Vegas.  She had terminal cancer and carrying a Birkin (even if it was just in the shop) was a bucket list item for her.  To our surprise, the shop had one in and let her carry it.  I jokingly asked if it was available/for sale and he said yes.  We did the only thing we could and purchased it.  We noticed the smell a few months later but thought that it was something that would dissipate.  When it didn't, we contacted our SA.  We weren't planning on going back to Vegas for a while but had a trip booked to Oahu.  Our SA told us to take the bag to the Hermes shop there.  They took the bag and gave us a receipt.  We had a replacement a few months after that.  My wife passed away somewhat unexpectedly (the Dr's and nurses thought she had a little more time) before she able to carry it and it has remained in the box.

I didn't know what to do with it and now feel that it's time to let it go.  Someone should really enjoy this bag.  If it were acceptable for me to carry it, I probably would, lol.  I looked up a couple of resources that mentioned the date stamp.  I found the stamp and if it's the R (2014) on the left, that would make sense.  However, the images on google had the stamp on the right side of the opening.  So.  I thought I would pose this to the community here for some insight.  Any help is appreciated.  I apologize for the long post and also if I've infringed any rules of etiquette.
View attachment 4465292


----------



## papertiger

al503 said:


> View attachment 4465345
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone.  My first post here after finding this forum.  I purchased a Birkin for my late wife in December 2013 from Crystals in Las Vegas.  She had terminal cancer and carrying a Birkin (even if it was just in the shop) was a bucket list item for her.  To our surprise, the shop had one in and let her carry it.  I jokingly asked if it was available/for sale and he said yes.  We did the only thing we could and purchased it.  We noticed the smell a few months later but thought that it was something that would dissipate.  When it didn't, we contacted our SA.  We weren't planning on going back to Vegas for a while but had a trip booked to Oahu.  Our SA told us to take the bag to the Hermes shop there.  They took the bag and gave us a receipt.  We had a replacement a few months after that.  My wife passed away somewhat unexpectedly (the Dr's and nurses thought she had a little more time) before she able to carry it and it has remained in the box.
> 
> I didn't know what to do with it and now feel that it's time to let it go.  Someone should really enjoy this bag.  If it were acceptable for me to carry it, I probably would, lol.  I looked up a couple of resources that mentioned the date stamp.  I found the stamp and if it's the R (2014) on the left, that would make sense.  However, the images on google had the stamp on the right side of the opening.  So.  I thought I would pose this to the community here for some insight.  Any help is appreciated.  I apologize for the long post and also if I've infringed any rules of etiquette.
> View attachment 4465292



_Very_ sorry to hear about your loss, heartbreaking. 

This is the replacement bag so isn't affected by the smell and doesn't really fit into this thread.  If you are wondering about authenticity you will have to find a paid for service as you already own the bag. If you got a replacement from the H boutique you should have nothing to worry about.


----------



## BagLady164

GoldFish8 said:


> No clue! I have a noir Togo Kelly that i bought in October of 2018. I don’t recall it smelling like that. I also Have a birkin25 Togo etoupe bought in may 2018.. no smell. So I’m not sure.. but i also Can’t be 100% sure those bags didn’t smell this way at the beginning and I just never noticed? It is only when i stick my nose right up to the leather.. otherwise it doesn’t smell too much. Curious if anyone else with a noir Togo bought this year has similar stories.


I bought a Kelly Noir Togo this year.  She smells delicious, but my B35 Noir from 2017 doesn't have much scent at all, good or bad.    It’s a darker black and a smaller grain too.  IDK.   I have around 30 bags from 2000 to this year.  Some smell almost divine and others have no scent at all even though they have mainly been stored.  I think it just varies with the leather batch.


----------



## funnyguy

Hello all. I purchased an unused Rouge Brique Epsom Kelly bag at an auction and unfortunately stumbled into this skunk-smelling issue. The bag was from 2014, so my heart sank when I saw this thread. What're the odds Hermes is willing to fix this issue after all of these years?


----------



## chicinthecity777

funnyguy said:


> Hello all. I purchased an unused Rouge Brique Epsom Kelly bag at an auction and unfortunately stumbled into this skunk-smelling issue. The bag was from 2014, so my heart sank when I saw this thread. What're the odds Hermes is willing to fix this issue after all of these years?


Have you tried to contact a Hermes store? Unfortunately nobody can really answer your question apart from Hermes themselves. If the bag is authenticate then I see no issue for them to resolve this for you.


----------



## funnyguy

chicinthecity777 said:


> Have you tried to contact a Hermes store? Unfortunately nobody can really answer your question apart from Hermes themselves. If the bag is authenticate then I see no issue for them to resolve this for you.



OK thank you. It's a bit of hike to the store, so I wanted to check first.


----------



## honhon

funnyguy said:


> Hello all. I purchased an unused Rouge Brique Epsom Kelly bag at an auction and unfortunately stumbled into this skunk-smelling issue. The bag was from 2014, so my heart sank when I saw this thread. What're the odds Hermes is willing to fix this issue after all of these years?


i had 2 stinkies and H replaced them with new bags from their newest manufacture


----------



## hopiko

chicinthecity777 said:


> Have you tried to contact a Hermes store? Unfortunately nobody can really answer your question apart from Hermes themselves. If the bag is authenticate then I see no issue for them to resolve this for you.


These bags discussed here were defective...I also had 2 of them.  If it passes the stink test (I believe that heat it up), then they will replace it.  Good luck!


----------



## chicinthecity777

hopiko said:


> These bags discussed here were defective...I also had 2 of them.  If it passes the stink test (I believe that heat it up), then they will replace it.  Good luck!


I think you quote the wrong person.


----------



## .BlueHydrangea.

funnyguy said:


> Hello all. I purchased an unused Rouge Brique Epsom Kelly bag at an auction and unfortunately stumbled into this skunk-smelling issue. The bag was from 2014, so my heart sank when I saw this thread. What're the odds Hermes is willing to fix this issue after all of these years?



Hiya, I’m in the exact same situation as you. I purchased a pre owned Birkin 35 rougeCasaque Epsom Birkin (no receipt) and took it out for the first time today in the hot weather, and it STINKS  Like yours mine is a 2014 bag. 

Hope you don’t mind me asking. How did you get on with Hermes? Did they help you?
Thank you


----------



## Classy Collector

Yeah I’ve heard similar experiences. I’m so sorry to hear that. Why it’s recommended to smell the bag before purchasing if possible. I know of one incident where the bag smelled strongly of moth balls (due to previous owner’s storage). Perhaps try airing it out or putting nice luxury perfume in it. And take it to H too if can’t be eliminated.


----------



## .BlueHydrangea.

Classy Collector said:


> Yeah I’ve heard similar experiences. I’m so sorry to hear that. Why it’s recommended to smell the bag before purchasing if possible. I know of one incident where the bag smelled strongly of moth balls (due to previous owner’s storage). Perhaps try airing it out or putting nice luxury perfume in it. And take it to H too if can’t be eliminated.



hi

Thank you for your reply  Yes I think I’m going to give Hermes a ring before I go to store as I’m nowhere near a boutique. I don’t want to get all the way there for them to tell me there’s nothing they can do, because I’m not the original owner. I’m not really sure which boutique to ring tbh.

I’m so gutted, I never thought I’d be able to own a Birkin in my price range, especially rouge Casaque until this one came along. I guess I know why now!

It’s definitely the heat that brings on the marijuana smell, when I purchased it a couple of weeks ago it was fine absolutely fine. It’s only today in the heat when I went out to afternoon tea for my birthday that it started to hum, the whole of my upstairs stinks!  

I really don’t have the best luck with handbags, a few of my Chanels have been faulty!


----------



## luckylove

.BlueHydrangea. said:


> hi
> 
> Thank you for your reply  Yes I think I’m going to give Hermes a ring before I go to store as I’m nowhere near a boutique. I don’t want to get all the way there for them to tell me there’s nothing they can do, because I’m not the original owner. I’m not really sure which boutique to ring tbh.
> 
> I’m so gutted, I never thought I’d be able to own a Birkin in my price range, especially rouge Casaque until this one came along. I guess I know why now!
> 
> It’s definitely the heat that brings on the marijuana smell, when I purchased it a couple of weeks ago it was fine absolutely fine. It’s only today in the heat when I went out to afternoon tea for my birthday that it started to hum, the whole of my upstairs stinks!
> 
> I really don’t have the best luck with handbags, a few of my Chanels have been faulty!




Hi there! H is aware of the problem with some bags from that time period. If you bring it to your nearest H, they will send it off to Paris to be evaluated. If deemed defective, they have historically offered replacement bags. If it is a color out of production, you could be offered a different color bag with same specs. It helps to bring it to H on a warm sunny day so the SM can observe the odor first hand.Good luck! I know how disappointing it is when your dream bag turns out to have the odor problem; hopefully you will get a good resolution! best wishes!


----------



## muchstuff

luckylove said:


> Hi there! H is aware of the problem with some bags from that time period. If you bring it to your nearest H, they will send it off to Paris to be evaluated. If deemed defective, they have historically offered replacement bags. If it is a color out of production, you could be offered a different color bag with same specs. It helps to bring it to H on a warm sunny day so the SM can observe the odor first hand.Good luck! I know how disappointing it is when your dream bag turns out to have the odor problem; hopefully you will get a good resolution! best wishes!


What time period are we talking about here, I'm a relative newbie to the brand. Thanks!


----------



## csshopper

muchstuff said:


> What time period are we talking about here, I'm a relative newbie to the brand. Thanks!


If you go back to the beginning of this thread you'll read that people started reporting odors in 2013, but the worst as I recall (it's been awhile since I read it all) was 2014. Some people had trouble getting H to admit there was an issue at first, but H eventually came around to the fact they had a problem that needed to be dealt with.


----------



## muchstuff

csshopper said:


> If you go back to the beginning of this thread you'll read that people started reporting odors in 2013, but the worst as I recall (it's been awhile since I read it all) was 2014. Some people had trouble getting H to admit there was an issue at first, but H eventually came around to the fact they had a problem that needed to be dealt with.


Thanks, so it was a relatively short time period then. ETA: was it across the board with all styles or only specific styles/colours? Yes I promise to go back and read the entire thread but thought there might be a tidy summing up somewhere.


----------



## samfalstaff

__





						Odd leather smell
					

HI LADIES & GENTS,  To contribute a little more information on this issue :  Yes, the "foul odour" concerns even SMALL LEATHER GOODS. I received a ULYSSE TOGO in VERT ANIS as a xmas 2013 gift (STAMPED Q) and the strange odour reeked the moment I opened the box.  Yes, even in PARIS the...




					forum.purseblog.com
				



This should go to post #734 of this thread where #doloresmia put together a list of issues. Sounds like a mess.


----------



## honhon

mine were P and Q


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odd leather smell
> 
> 
> HI LADIES & GENTS,  To contribute a little more information on this issue :  Yes, the "foul odour" concerns even SMALL LEATHER GOODS. I received a ULYSSE TOGO in VERT ANIS as a xmas 2013 gift (STAMPED Q) and the strange odour reeked the moment I opened the box.  Yes, even in PARIS the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This should go to post #734 of this thread where #doloresmia put together a list of issues. Sounds like a mess.


Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

honhon said:


> mine were P and Q


Thanks!


----------



## tonkamama

Can you still return it?   I wonder why the skunk smell issue wasn’t listed and the original owner didn’t address the issue with Hermes  (assumed he/she bought it from the boutique).




.BlueHydrangea. said:


> hi
> 
> Thank you for your reply  Yes I think I’m going to give Hermes a ring before I go to store as I’m nowhere near a boutique. I don’t want to get all the way there for them to tell me there’s nothing they can do, because I’m not the original owner. I’m not really sure which boutique to ring tbh.
> 
> I’m so gutted, I never thought I’d be able to own a Birkin in my price range, especially rouge Casaque until this one came along. I guess I know why now!
> 
> It’s definitely the heat that brings on the marijuana smell, when I purchased it a couple of weeks ago it was fine absolutely fine. It’s only today in the heat when I went out to afternoon tea for my birthday that it started to hum, the whole of my upstairs stinks!
> 
> I really don’t have the best luck with handbags, a few of my Chanels have been faulty!


----------



## samfalstaff

tonkamama said:


> Can you still return it?   I wonder why the skunk smell issue wasn’t listed and the original owner didn’t address the issue with Hermes  (assumed he/she bought it from the boutique).


Good point. I think it took awhile for H to finally admit there was a problem. Maybe the original owner didn’t want to wait that long.


----------



## tonkamama

samfalstaff said:


> Good point. I think it took awhile for H to finally admit there was a problem. Maybe the original owner didn’t want to wait that long.


And OP might need to send her bag away for “months” to get a final verdict that could go either ways...


----------



## Lostforwords

.BlueHydrangea. said:


> hi
> 
> Thank you for your reply  Yes I think I’m going to give Hermes a ring before I go to store as I’m nowhere near a boutique. I don’t want to get all the way there for them to tell me there’s nothing they can do, because I’m not the original owner. I’m not really sure which boutique to ring tbh.
> 
> I’m so gutted, I never thought I’d be able to own a Birkin in my price range, especially rouge Casaque until this one came along. I guess I know why now!
> 
> It’s definitely the heat that brings on the marijuana smell, when I purchased it a couple of weeks ago it was fine absolutely fine. It’s only today in the heat when I went out to afternoon tea for my birthday that it started to hum, the whole of my upstairs stinks!
> 
> I really don’t have the best luck with handbags, a few of my Chanels have been faulty!



Heyy!!
Did you ever take your bag to H and did they replace it. Ive just run into the same problem but i have a very short window to return the bag to the reseller for a refund. Its a kelly turqoise 32. It was fine when i received it but stank like weed when i got into the car on a hot day.

If H will replace/rebuild it then im happy to send it to them and wait. But id they won't ill need to return it asap otherwise ill be stuck with a stanky bag


----------



## hopiko

Lostforwords said:


> Heyy!!
> Did you ever take your bag to H and did they replace it. Ive just run into the same problem but i have a very short window to return the bag to the reseller for a refund. Its a kelly turqoise 32. It was fine when i received it but stank like weed when i got into the car on a hot day.
> 
> If H will replace/rebuild it then im happy to send it to them and wait. But id they won't ill need to return it asap otherwise ill be stuck with a stanky bag


I had 2 different skunk bags back in 2014..both purchased from H.  They replaced one - rouge H B for smelly vermillion B- and gave me a gift card for full credit on the other bag as the color was no longer available.  

It was a well known/acknowledged problem at the time.  The kicker is that they need to send it to FSH for evaluation and that takes weeks to months.  If you can return it, I would...it is a very stressful process and the outcome isn't guaranteed.


----------



## kelly1234

Lostforwords said:


> Heyy!!
> Did you ever take your bag to H and did they replace it. Ive just run into the same problem but i have a very short window to return the bag to the reseller for a refund. Its a kelly turqoise 32. It was fine when i received it but stank like weed when i got into the car on a hot day.
> 
> If H will replace/rebuild it then im happy to send it to them and wait. But id they won't ill need to return it asap otherwise ill be stuck with a stanky bag



I did have success having them send it out for inspection and then the resolution was a store credit for the original purchase price. I would be worried about this route with a resale. They looked up my transaction and at no point did they offer to repair. I would return the bag. Not worth the risk and from my experience the smell did not get better over time.


----------



## Lostforwords

Y


kelly1234 said:


> I did have success having them send it out for inspection and then the resolution was a store credit for the original purchase price. I would be worried about this route with a resale. They looked up my transaction and at no point did they offer to repair. I would return the bag. Not worth the risk and from my experience the smell did not get better over time.


Thanks for the advice. Im gutted that i need to return it! I absolutely loved the colour and i cant find the same bag anywhere.

Guess it just wasnt meant to be


----------



## nekoneko

Hello! I’m new here. Did anyone encounter H bags with a bad odor (like plasticky smell) after not carrying for a period of time? All my H leather bags seem to have a weird odor now. I live in a warm climate country and keep them in my room. Lindy smells the worst and Birkin is slowly losing the H leather smell. They are all authentic as I bought them from the boutiques. Any advice to get rid of the bad odor? I tried airing them but don’t seem to work too well. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Lostforwords

nekoneko said:


> Hello! I’m new here. Did anyone encounter H bags with a bad odor (like plasticky smell) after not carrying for a period of time? All my H leather bags seem to have a weird odor now. I live in a warm climate country and keep them in my room. Lindy smells the worst and Birkin is slowly losing the H leather smell. They are all authentic as I bought them from the boutiques. Any advice to get rid of the bad odor? I tried airing them but don’t seem to work too well. Many thanks in advance.




How are you storing them? Maybe theyre absorbing the smell from their surroundings. I also live in a very hot country but ive never had bags develop a smell from storage.


----------



## nekoneko

Lostforwords said:


> How are you storing them? Maybe theyre absorbing the smell from their surroundings. I also live in a very hot country but ive never had bags develop a smell from storage.



Hello! I keep them in their original dustbags on my bag shelves. I placed dehumidifier / moisture absorber in my room. My room doesn’t have any smell other than the smell from lavender reeds diffuser.


----------



## periogirl28

nekoneko said:


> Hello! I keep them in their original dustbags on my bag shelves. I placed dehumidifier / moisture absorber in my room. My room doesn’t have any smell other than the smell from lavender reeds diffuser.


This is really unusual. What year stamps are these bags if you don’t mind sharing?


----------



## nekoneko

periogirl28 said:


> This is really unusual. What year stamps are these bags if you don’t mind sharing?



Hello! The H bags aren't too old, T, X & A. The other brands are fine. Appreciate if anyone could advise.


----------



## periogirl28

nekoneko said:


> Hello! The H bags aren't too old, T, X & A. The other brands are fine. Appreciate if anyone could advise.


I can only advise going back to your  Hermes store and consulting your SA. My defective bag was replaced with very satisfactory results.


----------



## jese1988

Hello everyone, I got my birkin in Epsom leather last July in SFH Paris. I wonder if it’s normal to have a kinda awful smell of the leather. It has thesame smell from the day I got up until now. I have no other epsom to compare the odd smell. I want to ask some opinion first before taking it to H maybe it’s normal or maybe not.


----------



## Lostforwords

jese1988 said:


> Hello everyone, I got my birkin in Epsom leather last July in SFH Paris. I wonder if it’s normal to have a kinda awful smell of the leather. It has thesame smell from the day I got up until now. I have no other epsom to compare the odd smell. I want to ask some opinion first before taking it to H maybe it’s normal or maybe not.




Hii! Sorry to hear about the smell! In my experience the smell wont go away. May have been a bad batch of tanned leather. Can you clarify what it smells like specifically? I had a bag that smelled like weed everytime it was exposed to sun and heat and it was horrible.  Gave me a headache every time i took it out.


----------



## jese1988

Lostforwords said:


> Hii! Sorry to hear about the smell! In my experience the smell wont go away. May have been a bad batch of tanned leather. Can you clarify what it smells like specifically? I had a bag that smelled like weed everytime it was exposed to sun and heat and it was horrible.  Gave me a headache every time i took it out.


Thanks for your reply. The inside has like strong plastic smells (it’s really hard to explain). If I didn’t buy it from the H boutique I will think it’s fake due to the smell. I haven’t use the bag though I’m taken it out from the dustbag from time to time. 
I really wonder what’s the smell of epsom like.


----------



## allanrvj

jese1988 said:


> Thanks for your reply. The inside has like strong plastic smells (it’s really hard to explain). If I didn’t buy it from the H boutique I will think it’s fake due to the smell. I haven’t use the bag though I’m taken it out from the dustbag from time to time.
> I really wonder what’s the smell of epsom like.


I had a big epsom bag (HAC 40) and it smelled really pleasant when I got it. leathery smell.

you should take out your bag from the dust bag and let your bag air out so that the smell goes away. you will notice the change after a week or so. if you want to make the process faster you can get activated charcoal deodorizer and put it inside your bag while airing it out at the same time.


----------



## jese1988

allanrvj said:


> I had a big epsom bag (HAC 40) and it smelled really pleasant when I got it. leathery smell.
> 
> you should take out your bag from the dust bag and let your bag air out so that the smell goes away. you will notice the change after a week or so. if you want to make the process faster you can get activated charcoal deodorizer and put it inside your bag while airing it out at the same time.


Well do, thanks for the advise.


----------



## BirkinDenmark

Hi, 
I hope i can get some input from some of you who had replacement bags in 2016. 

I purchased a bag produced in 2013, but found it had the smell issue and received a replacement bag (black togo) in 2016. I haven’t used it frequently and just recently i found my closet would smell a bit weird - like when the old defective one would stink up a warm room. I just have a BAD feeling about this new bag now and wonder if anyone has experienced the smell issue with bags from 2016 and forward?

Thanks in advance for any advise and input.


----------



## bagmogul

Hi i have the same dilemma, bought a rouge vif birkin togo in Q stamp from a reseller and it smells of weed. I’ve tried using baking soda in a cup in the bag and it seems to have helped with the smell but I have not gotten down to a out in the sun skunk test. Made an appointment with my local boutique but I’m not optimistic because it was bought from a reseller and it’s been so long since. Anyone tried the baking soda method? Weather is cool my side so the “pot” smell seems to have gone, but concerned with past feedback that it never goes away. Very sad about the situation it’s my favourite red


----------



## wormz07

Hi all. I recently bought a bag from the H Boutique end of August. B30 in togo. I have opened it a few times just to stare at it and try it on around the house  it never smelt of beautiful leather like everyone says it does.. had almost no scent.. but a month after the purchase i took it out to finally use it... and it smells like... rat poo? rat piss? (no skunks in australia- I wouldn't know) can't explain the smell but it's unpleasant. it's not extruding but when it's held close you can smell it up close..only on the base panel of the bag. 

what should I do? it seems all the issues were from 2014... etc.. not recent ..but this is a brand new purchase from the store. 

I don't think an expensive handbag should smell that way? doesn't even smell like 'heaven' as others would describe. I don't want to piss my SA off in any way...stock is scarce in australia and I'm so appreciative... but it smells.


----------



## WhiteBus

wormz07 said:


> don't think an expensive handbag should smell that way? doesn't even smell like 'heaven' as others would describe. I *don't want to piss my SA off in any way...*stock is scarce in australia and I'm so appreciative... but it smells.



You must be very disappointed or disillusioned but this is completely the wrong attitude.
You spent thousands of dollars on something you are not happy with and you don't want to piss of your SA!
You are dissatisfied, if your SA is any good, he or she would want to know about it so that he or she can sort it out.  Your SA should want you to be a returning client and you have got to be honest.
One assumes you have already spent a large amount with your SA and would continue to do so.
Raising the issue on a public forum is not going to sort it out - other than tell you to do what you already know you should be doing.


----------



## afsweet

Definitely would recommend bringing it back to your SA. As someone who had brought back 1 and kept 1, I definitely regret not bringing both back. I'm at the point where I'd feel ridiculous to even ask if it can be replaced from years ago lol. So def do it sooner rather than later or thinking it's not that bad- I can't use my bag in warm weather because it exacerbates the smell.


----------



## periogirl28

I have had this issue sorted out to everyone's satisfaction, in fact I was more than happy with the outcome. I don't seem to have p*55ed off my SA (or SM) as she still helps me now, a few years later. It's just a matter of how it is presented. I am just curious why the bottom panel was still made from defective old stock leather, after all this time and trouble for both Hermes and customers. I wish you good luck for a happy outcome.


----------

